# 

## Wakmen

Drodzy Forumowiczowie podzielcie się swoimi opiniami i doświadczeniami. Czy naprawdę trudno buduje się z takiego materiału jak SILKA. Czy to jest tylko sprawa idealnego wypoziomowania pierwszej warstwy a później już tylko kontrola pionów? W tym miejscuu troszeczkę to uprościłem ale wiem, że naprawdę trudno o fachowca, który prawidłowo wykorzysta zalety idealnych wymiarów tych pustaków. 
Ja w swoim życiu widziałem kilka ładnych domów wykonanych z tego materiału ale też widziałem tzw. "spiepszone" (przepraszam za wyrażenie).
Podzielcie się swoimi opiniami.

----------


## rafalg

Cześć Wakmen,
Czekam razem z tobą na info od forumowiczów. Też chce budowac z tego materiału. Na razie słyszałem więcej superlatyw niż wad i to mnie niepokoi.

----------


## Wakmen

Hallo, puk, puk.
Jest tam ktoś? Wszyscy dookoła wiedzą co to jest, znają zalety i wady ale czy nik nie budował w tej technologii? Nie chce mi się wierzyć.

----------


## MarcinF

Witam.
Może jak we trzech będziemy czekali to ktoś się odezwie.
P.s.
Na wiosnę na sto procent zaczynam z silikatów.

----------


## awt

Ja też zapukam   :big grin:  

mam zamiar budować na klej i chciałbym się wdowiedzieć czy ktoś tak robił

Adam

----------


## markos

To już było. Poszukajcie w archiwum. Ze swojej strony mogę powiedzieć, że budowlańcy na początku sakali na klej, bo niby łatwiej im kielnią, ale potem byli zachwyceni jak szybko im idzie. 
Problemy: 
mało popularny mateiał i trudności w negocjacjach cenowych. 
ciężki - trzeba dowozić pod sam budynek, a ciężarówki się zakopują. Za rozładunek HDSem trzeba czasem dopłacić. Koszty transportu mogą być znaczne.
trudno się tnie i dopasowuje.
Mimo tych wad jestem zadowolony z wyboru.

Więcej informacji w innych wątkach

----------


## rafalg

Markos - też zdecydowałem się na silikaty (no nie wiem do końca, czy SILKA, bo słyszłem ze "nasze" też sa bardzo dobre). Możesz z własnego doświadczenia powiedzieć coś o innych zagrożeniach związanych z tym materiałem. Zalety można znaleźć wszędzie, ale trzeba się przygotować też na ewentualne przykre niespodzianki.
 :big grin:

----------


## rafalg

ALL - a może powinniśmy zrobić klub branżowy SILIKATY i wciągać wszystkich, kórzy chcą budować, budują lub budowali z silikatów.

----------

Cześć Chłopaki!
Ja zbudowałam dom z silki w tym roku. Obecnie mam stan surowy zamknięty. Fachowców miałam jak każdy - mała prywatna bez kompletnego doświadczenia z silką i do końca odradzająca nam ten materiał. Budowaliśmy na zaprawę tradycyjna, gdyż klej wychodzi znacznie drożej. Od dilera silki dostaliśmy broszurę dla architekta i wykonawcy, gdzie było wszystko wyjaśnione. Budowlańcy zatem pod okiem kierownika wypoziomowali dokładnie pierwszą warstwę i dalej to samo szło. Nie narzekali na materiał - wręcz przeciwnie - mówili, że dobrze się buduje. Ściana wygląda bardzo ładnie i równo. Jedyna wada to jest ciężar = no ale to juz nie był nasz problem. Tak jak napisano wyżej trudne były negocjacje i dość duża cena za transport. Za HDS do rozładunku też zapłaciliśmy dodatkowo. Ale cenowo wyszło podbnie jak Poroton czy Porotherm. My jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni - jak się sprawuje do mieszkania, przekonamy się dopiero od lata, po przeprowadzce. Zdjęcie mojego domu jest w galerii domów, jak też w moim dzienniku. Zapraszam i chętnie służę pomocą w przypadku nowych pytań. Pozdrawiam! Ivette.

----------


## Krystian

Wakmen, moja opinie o silikatach (Silikaty-Klucze, małopolskie) są jak najlepsze. Murarze dobrze znali ten materiał i byli zadowoleni z jego jakości. Doświadczenie chyba mam jako takie, bo brałem czynny udział w budowie, więc obserwacje masz z pierwszej ręki...  :Wink2:  
Ściany są równe, myślę, że nie wydam fortuny na tynki...  :big tongue:  
Transport na paletach, które lądowały według życzenia nawet na piętrze...  :big grin:

----------


## AWAga

Krystian. A skąd miałeś ekipę budowlaną i ile brali od metra?

----------


## Krystian

Ekipa była z gminy Klucze...  :big tongue:  
Cena jest z 2001 roku więc chyba już niezbyt aktualna, ale było to 15zł/m2 + obiad + kolacja...

----------


## rafalg

Krystian - Jak wybierałeś silikaty, to dlaczego akurat Klucze? Lokalizacja ? Zastanawiam się jak sa notowane poszczególnych wytwórcy polskich silikatów i jakie sa ich lokalizacje tak aby było najbliżej do trójmiata. Może są jakieś skłądowiska tych firm ?

----------


## Krystian

Lokalizacja - odległość Klucze-Ogrodzieniec=ok.10km...  :big tongue:

----------


## rafalg

Krystian - Nie mam pytań. FOrtuny na transport silikatów to chyba nie zostawiłeś u kierowcy.  :big grin:

----------


## Krystian

Transport (z rozładunkiem palet) był ... gratis  :Wink2:

----------


## Wakmen

Bardzo mi się podoba Twoje podejście do spraw budowlanych Krystian. Najważniejsze dla mnie są informacje z pierwszej ręki gdyż na tzw. "placu boju" będę również bardzo aktywny. 
W przyszłości chciałbym uniknąć problemów podobnych do tych opisanych na końcu tego wątku. Nie każdy "fachowiec" a tym bardziej wyszkolony w lanach 70-tych potrafi czymś takim się zająć.
Co się zaś tyczy zalet podawanych przez producentów to można powiedzieć, że znam je już na pamięć.
Thanks for everything.
A jeszcze jedno. Jaki jest współczynnik ciepła dla przykładowych ścian 18 i 24? Jaką musiałbym dać grubość ocieplenia (wełny) przy ścianie gr. 18cm. aby uzyskać U=0,25 a jaką dla 24cm?

----------


## Coquelicot

Zajrzyj na te strone:
http://www.silikaty.lezajsk.pl/rozwi...ozwiazania.php

Wyliczenia wygladaja dosc wiarygodnie. Nb. Ja rowniez przymierzam sie do budowy domu z silikatow. Zastanawiam sie co do ocieplenia. Poglady (welna vs. styropian) slyszalem b. rozne, raczej ze wskazaniem in plus na welne.

----------


## Wakmen

Co się zaś tyczy tych poglądów - wełna vs. styropian to nie widzę innego rozwiązania ja wełna. Z tego co mi wiadomo aby zachować zalety silikatów należy zastosować materiał izolacyjny przepuszczający parę wodną a jak wiadomo styropian tych warunków nie spełnia. Jest całkowitym izolatorem i bezsensowne jest wtedy tłumaczenie, że jego ściany tzw. ODDYCHAJĄ. W pewnym stopniu pochłaniają nadmiar wilgoci z pomieszczeń ale nie ma żadnej możliwości oddania jej na zewnątrz budynku co skutecznie uniemożliwia styropian. 
Jestem również ciekaw opini ludzi, którzy wybudowali domy z silikatów a ocieplali wełną lub materiałem o podobnych właściwościach izolacyjnych. "Troszeczkę" znam się na ocieplaniu styropianem ale co do ocieplania wełną (chodzi o ściany zewnętrzne dwuwarstwowe) to znam tylko informacje pobierzne. Wełna mineralna lub szklana wykorzystywana do ocieplania poddaszy ma inną gęstość materiału dlatego chciałbym wiedzieć jaki materiał można zastosoawać do tematu wątku.
Czekam na dalsze opinie.

----------


## AWAga

Przyłączam się do powyższego pytania.

----------

Ja buduję z Silikatów-Białystok na cienką spoinę. Obecnie jestem na etapie prac wykończeniowych. Dom ociepliłem systemem Rockwool o gr. 120 z tynkiem mineralnym. 
Ściany budowała ekipa specjalizująca się w ytongu. Trochę nazrekali na cięzar silikatów. Ściany są bardzo równe ( potwierdzał to fachowiec od tynków wewnętrznych gipsowych)i mają wiele zalet związanych z właściwościami silikatów. Barbarzyństwem byłoby ocieplanie silikatów styropianem. System rockwoola ecorock lub ecorock L jest trochę tańszy ( ja kupowałem z dużym rabatem) niż alternatywne np. Isover.
Mankamentem silikatów już później na etapie ukłądania instalacji wewnętrznych jest ich twardość. Nie można jak w przypadku bet. kom. wyżłobić rynienki na przewody przysłowiową łyżeczką, trzeba albo zapłacić więcej przy kuciu, albo poźniej dać grubszą warstwę tynku.
Generalnie jestem b. zadowolony z wyboru materiału i jeśli ktoś chce wybrać silikaty na ściany to raczej polecam.  :Lol:  
Piotr

----------


## pete

Gość to ja.  :smile:

----------


## markos

> Mankamentem silikatów już później na etapie ukłądania instalacji wewnętrznych jest ich twardość. Nie można jak w przypadku bet. kom. wyżłobić rynienki na przewody przysłowiową łyżeczką, trzeba albo zapłacić więcej przy kuciu, albo poźniej dać grubszą warstwę tynku.
> Piotr


Podobno silikatów nie wolno kuć tylko ciąć "gumówką". Czeka mnie ciężka robota z tymi bruzdami  :cry:  bo tynk chcę dać cieniutki.

----------

Witajcie!

Wybudowałem z Silikatów we Wrocławiu. Bloczki miałem z Teodorów koło Łodzi. Dostałem 23% rabatu (wiosna 2003). transport fabryczny 500 zł, dzwig sam załatwiałem 150 zł.. Generalnie wyszło ponizej 38 zł za sciane 25 cm. (Mozna buować z cieńszej 18 cm) wtedy jeszcze taniej.

Murowałem na klej (dom 320 m.kw - 2,5 palety kleju = ok. 2000 zł)

Ocoeplenie wełną (ja dałem Ekoroc L - 20 cm)

Tynk silikonowy (wysokoparoprzepuszalny i samoczyszczącys się).

Materiał twardy, jednak bez zadnego problemu (i bez żadnej dopłaty!!!!!!) elektrycy robili bruzdy pod przewody. (wyszło 300 punktów - po 30 zł za punkt na gotowo z uzborojeniem - w tej cenie juz złącze na zewnątrz WZL i 4 szafki na bezpieczniki i przekazniki)

Przeciez to jest ich obowiązek....... Gdyby moi chcieli dopłatę za twardość materiału to zmieniłbym ekipę.....
To tak jak by stomatolog brał więcej bo ząb jest bardzo twardy i trudniej się wierci.

 Niestety nasi "fachowcy" są spaczeni przez lata komunizmu...chociaż już coraz częsciej mozna spotkac ekipy "kapitalistyczne" (dbajace o markę, klienta i rynek)

Generalnie jestem bardzo zadowolny i budując drugi raz wybrałbym ten sam materiał.

POlecam klej do silikatów od producenta. Ten z Teodorów był po prostu biały....wszystkie inne w hurtowaniach na terenie Wrocławia były szare.
Nawet jesli na klej wychodzi troche drozej to sciany są równe, i bałaganu dużo mniej.

Pozdrawiam

Grzesiek

----------


## BiK

Grzegorz,
zaczynam na wiosnę i też zdecydowałem się na silikaty. Dlaczego wybrałeś teodeory? Zadecydowała cena?, jakość? termin dostawy?
pzdrawiam
 BiK

----------


## rafalg

BiK - polecam również Białystok lub Ostrołękę / PISZ. Chyba, że CI bliżej do Teodorów. Jezeli chodzi o jakość materiałów to wszędzie jest podobnie.
Ja też zamierzam budować z silikatów i zdecyduje się na polskie... a co - gospodarka musi ruszyć do przodu   :Lol:

----------


## rafalg

Do Piotra z Silikatami - Białystok - Gdzie budujesz i ile wyniósł CIę transport. 
ALL- Czy polskie firmy produkujące cegły silikatowe mają jakieś przedstawicielstwa czy też najkorzystniej jest po prostu brać od producenta. Ja buduje się w okolicach Trójmiasta.

----------


## Wakmen

No dobra, wszyscy budują lub będąbudować z silikatów ale czy ktoś będzie lub już ocieplił wełną. Dlaczego przy tej technologi gdzie producenci zalecają wełnę wszyscy ocieplają styropianem. Taniej to wiem ale ... 
Czekam na odpowiedź.

----------

Może po ty by zachować przepuszczalnosć ściany z silikatów - możliwość tzw. oddychania?

----------


## Krystian

Ociepliłem styropianem bo :
- było taniej,
- nie chciałem budować ,,ze szczeliną",
- bałem się, że przez te kilka lat które miną od wybudowania ścian do zamieszkania wałna złapie wilgoć,
- bardziej jestem przekonany do styropianu.

----------


## yasioo

A czy ma sens dla ściany 3-warstwowej taki układ:
Styropian z izolacji fundamentów wyciągnięty na 50-80 cm nad poziom terenu, a wyżej aż do dachu wełna. Wszystko rzecz jasna ze szczeliną. Paroprzepuszczalność zachowana, zaś te kombinacje ze styropianem w obawie przed podsiąkaniem wilgoci. Dla murarza to chyba żaden problem.
yasioo

----------


## Krystian

yasioo - powinno być OK, nie zapomnij o wentylacji szczeliny.

----------


## BK

BiK,
też jestem z Wrocka i też jestem zainteresowana silikatami. Czy cena transportu silikatów Cię nie odstrasza? Bo najbliżej mamy chyba producenta w Wielkopolsce. 
Masz namiary na hurtownię oferującą atrakcyjne ceny? Czy robiłeś wyliczenia cen i porównianie z innymi materiałami? I wreszcie, czy masz ekipy znające się na tej technologii?

A jak silikaty zachowują się w zetknięciu z wodą - czy chłoną wilgoć tak jak beton komórkowy. Wrocław jest wszak narażony na powodzie ...
Pozdrowienia
Beata

----------


## rafalg

BK - a jakie sa ceny transportu (średnio)? Czy bardziej opłaca się dostać upust u porducenta np ok 20% i zapłącić za transport czy tez w lokalnej hurtowni z upustem np 10 % i z zagwarantowanym transportem. Oczywiście cena transportu jest uzależniona od odległości, ale jakie są średnie ?

----------


## rafalg

DO budujących z silikatów - a co stosujecie do piwnic - też silikaty czy też inny materiał? Na forum mówią, że piwnice z silikatów to nie najszczęśliwsze rozwiązanie - jak uważacie ?

----------


## rafalg

DO budujących z silikatów - a co stosujecie do piwnic - też silikaty czy też inny materiał? Na forum mówią, że piwnice z silikatów to nie najszczęśliwsze rozwiązanie - jak uważacie ?

----------


## markos

> BK - a jakie sa ceny transportu (średnio)? Czy bardziej opłaca się dostać upust u porducenta np ok 20% i zapłącić za transport czy tez w lokalnej hurtowni z upustem np 10 % i z zagwarantowanym transportem. Oczywiście cena transportu jest uzależniona od odległości, ale jakie są średnie ?


W hurtowni znajdującej się najbliżej budowy dostaliśmy lepszą cenę na silkę. W hurtowni w pobliżu producenta dostaliśmy lepszą cenę na transport.  Ta druga była była sumarycznie lepsza  :Confused:  . Oferty z pozostałych hurtowni były droższe w obu punktach.

----------


## MarcinF

Właśnie jestem na etapie negocjacji cen i porównywania z cenami producenta + transport. Jak się doliczę, to dam znać.
Wrocławiaków zapraszam na stonę "sondarze" post: "ktozaczyna na wiosnę..."
Sorki za taki link  :big grin:  ale nie wiem jak to profesjonalnie zrobić  :Evil:  
__________________
pozdro      Marcin

----------


## rafalg

MarcinF - dzięki. czekam na info, bo jestem  mocno zainteresowany - sam niedługo zaczynam poszukiwania.

----------


## Krystian

> DO budujących z silikatów - a co stosujecie do piwnic - też silikaty czy też inny materiał?


Bloczki betonowe.

----------


## MarcinF

Witam.
Dostałem wycenę Silki w MBSie.
Zabloczki M24 3,14 ,a za 18 2,50 to ceny po upuście15 proc.
Ceny podobne do PThermu .
Narazie nie powalili mnie na kolana  :big grin:  , jutro dzwonię do Teodorów.

----------


## Wakmen

A w Wejherowie w Almaresie 18-> 2,36, 24-> 3,38 i to jeszcze przed upustami. Pan powiedział, że w sprawie upustów sprawę załatwia się z każdym klientem osobno.

----------


## rafalg

Krystian - jakie bloczki betonowe stosujesz. Są jakieś kryteria ich wyboru?

----------


## MarcinF

Dostałem wycenę z Teodorów:
cena katalogowa z ich stronki i rabat 21 procent do tego transport do Wrocka za 610 brutto.
Qrcze ten transport to droga sprawa.
Wychodzi na to, że w MBSie jak ich się trochę pociśnie będzie taniej za Silke.
A tak na prawdę to jaka jest różnica między produkami tymi, bo już się zaczynam gubić???
Czy tylko producent??

----------


## Krystian

> Krystian - jakie bloczki betonowe stosujesz. Są jakieś kryteria ich wyboru?


Bardzo proste są te kryteria...  :big tongue:  
Umówiłem się na wstępie z właścicielem firmy produkującej te bloczki, że będzie je dostarczał na plac budowy wywrotką i je ,,kipował".
Wszystkie bloczki, które ulegną uszkodzeniu przy takim rozładunku obiecał wymienić...
Zamówiłem 6000 sztuk, przysłał od razu 6100 z czego potłukło się...30!!!   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## rafalg

Krystian - ALe to znaczy, ze nie ma znaczenia jakie bloczki bierzesz. Te, gdzie dadzą ci transport. Tylko ?   :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

W okolicach Ogrodzieńca nie miałem zbyt dużego wyboru, jeżeli chodzi o firmy produkujące bloczki betonowe. Decydowała cena, przy założeniu podobnej jakości. Zależało mi też na tym, aby bloczki były wyprodukowane bez ,,domieszek" typu pyły dymnicowe itp. świństwa...

----------


## bilbo

> Właśnie jestem na etapie negocjacji cen i porównywania z cenami producenta + transport. Jak się doliczę, to dam znać.
> Wrocławiaków zapraszam na stonę "sondarze" post: "ktozaczyna na wiosnę..."
> Sorki za taki link  ale nie wiem jak to profesjonalnie zrobić  
> __________________
> pozdro      Marcin


 :Smile: 
Oto ten link:

*Kto zaczyna na wiosnę budowę we Wrocławiu? * 

Również zapraszam.

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Maddy

> Materiał twardy, jednak bez zadnego problemu (i bez żadnej dopłaty!!!!!!) elektrycy robili bruzdy pod przewody.



Czy było konieczne rycie bruzd, czy nie można było kłaśc przwodów  w tynku?
My właśnie przymierzamy się do kładzenia instalacji i trochę nam się nie chce ryć w silikacie. Myśleliśmy, żeby kłaść przewody na ścianie. 
POdzielcie się swoimi doświadczeniami.

Pozdrowienia.
M

----------


## Wakmen

Z tym ryciem pod przewody to jest tak że, lepiej się trochę pomęczyć a zrobić cieńszy tynk (3 - 5 mm) zalecany przez porducenta.

----------


## Maddy

No, ale jesli mamy zamiar kłaść 1 cm tynku, to chyba nie trzeba ryć nie?

Pozdr.
M

----------


## Wakmen

> No, ale jesli mamy zamiar kłaść 1 cm tynku, to chyba nie trzeba ryć nie?


Ale po co tyle tynku? Teraz w instalacjach elektrycznych rezygnuje się z umiejscowienia puszek na górze ściany i zejście na dól do gniazdek. Można przecież to szybciej zrobić - w jednej puszce na dole w gniazdku 2 in 1 a przewody po podłodze. To samo się tyczy ogrzewania i innych instalacji. Naprawdę minimum rzeczy ładuje się na ściany (niektóre są potrzebne ale tego "rycia" będzie naprawdę minimum.

----------


## Maddy

> Można przecież to szybciej zrobić - w jednej puszce na dole w gniazdku 2 in 1 a przewody po podłodze.


Czy "po podłodze", tzn. w listwach przypodłogowych?
Bo jeśli tak, to chyba troche podraża sprawę.
M.

----------


## MarcinF

Maddy te przewody są w posadzkach, a nie w listwach.
Oj chyba przyda Ci się lektura Muratora.

Pozdro  Marcin

----------


## Maddy

A możesz podać konkrety odnośnie numeru "Muratora", w którym znajdę coś na ten temat (miesiąc, rok)? 
Niestety elektryką się do tej pory nie interesowałam, ale chyba czas zacząć.  :smile: 
Pozdrowionka.
M.

----------


## MarcinF

Sorki Maddy ale mam Muratory z 4 lat i wiem, że gdzieś o tym było, ale nie wiem gdzie.

Mar

----------


## BiK

jacyś też chyba niedouczeni jesteśmy   :Confused:   oświećcie z tymi kablami w posadzce: jest gdzieś na forum lub w którymś Muratorze?

----------


## Wakmen

Z tymi przewodami to jest tak, że układa się je :
- przed końcowymi wylewkami (gdy takie będą),
- w peszlach jeżeli kładzie się dechy na legarach (ja tak będę robił).

Co się zaś tyczy głównego wątku to czy ktoś zna ekipę która budowała z silikatów na klej (3-miasto). Może jakieś namiary na budowy, gotowe domy. Pleace.

----------


## Marzek

Witajcie!
Ja zdecydowałem się na budowę z silikatów i na razie jestem zadowolony.
Teraz mam stan surowy zamkniety. Wykonane są już instalacje elektryczne.
Jeśli chodzi o materiał, to wziąłem oryginalną SILKĘ. Najpierw próbowałem u producenta - w moim przypadku Wieliszew, bo budowa jest w Grodzisku Maz. Potem spróbowałem w lokalnej hurtowni, w programie "Buduj z PSB". Wyszło taniej. Transport wliczony w cenę bo blisko ok. 5 km od hurtowni. Ceny mogę sprawdzić i napiszę później. Grubość bloczków generalnie 24 cm, a na poddaszu 18 cm. Ale można wsztstko z 18. Ja zasugerowałem się wyceną producenta, który polecał 24 cm, ale potem wyczytałem, że wystarczy 18.
Ekipa budowała tradycyjnie, raczej bez doświadczeń w silikatach, u mnie nie narzekali, oprócz wagi bloczków i konieczności docinania. Ogólnie jestem zadowolony. Łączenie na klej, może drożej ale szybciej i czyściej. Ceny też mogę sprawdzić. Klej od producenta.
Ocieplenie Rockwool Ecorock 20 cm, Współczynnik U wyjdzie poniżej 0,2. Uważam, że efekt jest ok. Wełnę kupowałem w systemie, w promocji. Wyszło z robocizną ok. 100 zł/m2.
Elektryk nie narzekał, kable mam prowadzone po wierzchu, chcę dać tynk gipsowy 1 cm i to ponoć nie przeszkadza. Oczywiście trzeba było robic bruzdy, ale nie jest to tragedia. Elektryk wziął 20 zł za punkt (robocizna) + materiały osobno. Razem wyszło coś poniżej 40 zł.

Ogólnie jestem zadowolony i pozdrawiam wszystkich.

Marzek

----------


## Marzek

Aha jeszcze co do tych przewodów. Co do gniazdek, to mam wszystko prowadzone dołem ścian, tuż przy podłodze. Inne przejścia też w posadzce w rurkach z twardego PCV. Nie mam puszek wszystkie łączenia w puszkach pod osprzętem. Może trochę drożej (więcej przewodu), ale estetyczniej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## yasioo

Cześć Marzek
Sillka 25 + 20 cm wełny podoba mi się. Napisz jeszcze słowo jaką masz elewację. 
Ja na elewację zamierzam silikat 8 cm z tradycyjnym tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym + elementy klinkieru.
Przy tej grubości wełny (po uwzględnieniu tynków i szczeliny powietrznej) ściana puchnie do grubości ok. 58 cm  :ohmy:  Trochę dużo. Mój archi twierdzi, że w miejscu okien będę miał tunele i chyba ma rację. Sugeruje, iż 15 cm wełny będzie OK.
Co Wy na to 3-warstwowcy?
yasioo

----------

A nie lepiej odchudzić ścianę nośną? Silka 18 chyba by wystarczyła?

----------


## Marzek

Cześć yasioo!
Jak już wcześniej pisałem, można dać na ściany nośne 18 cm zamiast 24. W twoim przypadku, ze ścianą trójwartwową będziesz miał 6 cm mniej. Oczywiście nie zmieni Ci się grubość zewnętrzna ściany, czyli okno nadal będziesz miał dość głęboko. U nas te 20 cm, na których osadzone są okna nie razi (mamy osadzone licując zewnętrzną część ramy do zewnętrznej warstwy ściany nośnej). A co do elewacji, to mamy na razie biały tynk mineralny systemowy Ecorock, ale na wiosnę będziemy go malować farbą silikatową. Malowanie ze względu na wzmocnienie tynku, lepszą wodoodporność oraz estetykę - chcemy mieć dom kolorowy a nie biały jak teraz.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

Dzięki za opinie i rozwiązania, takich trzeba więcej.

Ja jestem na etapie sprawdzania cen i zamówienia Silki 18 oraz na ścianki działowe (nie wiem jaką wybrać grubość - 12 czy  :cool:  oraz bloczków betonowych do fundamentów.
Dowiedziałem się w sprawie transportu Silikatów z Nidzicy. Jak to wyląda? Mianowicie tak:
- na samym wstępie mam cenę niższą o 18 gr. od ceny w mojej pobliskiej hurtowni (2,36zł za SILKA 18 ) i to jeszcze przed dalszymi negocjacjami cenowymi ale ... i tu zaczynają się schody,
- rozładunek we własnym zakresie a każdy wie jak ciężkie są te bloczki, 
- transport całego TIRa za jednym razem prosto na działkę ale jak tyle tego na raz rozładować,
- albo mam znaleźć hurtownię z którą producent handluje, dowiozą do niej cały transport i we własnym zakresie będę mógł odbierać ile będę chciał. 
Jak na razie to w jednym miejscy zaoszczędzę kilka stówek ale w drugim zapłacę jeszcze więcej. Żadna filozofia kupić tani drogo sprzedać. Mam telefon do przedstawiciela fabryki i będę dzwonił czy widzi jeszcze jakieś rozwiązania. Zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie.

A jeszcze jedno pytanie:
Ile wejdzie bloczków Silki 18 na jedną paletę? Jakie są jej wymiary? 
(To były dwa pytania)

----------


## Marzek

U nas na ściany wewnetrzne poszła 12. Podobno można cieńszą, ale tylko pomiędzy pokojami. Cieńszej niż 12 nie zaleca się od strony korytarzy, łazienek, czy innych pomieszczeń gdzie może być większy hałas. Chodzi o izolację akustyczną.
Co do wymiarów, to nasza SILKA z Wieliszewa (grupa Van den Brink Polska), miała następujace: 34 x 19 x 12 (18 lub 24) cm. Zawsze wychodziło jej 15 szt. na m2 ściany. Pakowana były na palety:
24 po 48 szt. (chyba ?)
18 po 60 szt.
12 po 72 szt.
U mnie jak pisałem najpierw sprawdziłem u producenta. Potem znalazłem hurtownię, która wynegocjowała lepsze ceny. Była to lokalna hurtownia z grupy PSB. Transport miałem wliczony w cenę. W każdym razie w hurtowni cena z transportem była niższa niż u producenta bez transportu. Hurtownia oddalona od budowy o jakieś 5 km, producent ok. 50 km.

----------


## Wakmen

Dzięki Marzek za szybkie i cenne wiadomości. 
Powiedz mi jeszcze czy jesteś zadowolony z ekipy, która postawiła Ci ściany. Czy są jakieś odchyły od pionu (a raczej muszą być) i jak bardzo duże? Zależy mi na szczerej opini inwestorów abym mógł wystrzec się podobnych błędów. Tak jak Ty chcę bloczki kleić a tzw "nadrabianie kątów" jest raczej niemożliwe przy cieniutkiej warstie kleju.
Kiedyś widziałem porażkę budowlaną z Silki (gdzieś w moich postach jest opisana). Mianowicie ze ściany 2-warstwowej musiał zrobić 4-warstwową. Ściany były tak krzywe, że głowa boli.

----------


## Marzek

U nas nie było żadnych problemów. Murarze się przyłożyli. Często kontrolowali pion. Niestety trzeba to robić, bo klej pioruńsko szybko schnie. Mieli tylko problemy z dobijaniem warstwy do warstwy - ale nie wszyscy. Główny majster się bardziej przykładał i jemu lepiej wychodziło. Zróciłem pare razy uwagę i się nauczyli. Na poddaszu było już znacznie lepiej. Zresztą brak odpowiedniego dobicia warstw skutkuje nie krzywizną ścian lecz ilościa kleju potrzebnego do spoinowania. No ewentualne odchyłki można nadrobić dając ciut grubszą warstwę kleju. Tak właśnie było przy tych nie do końca dobitych warstwach. Widać, że bloczki nie są dokładnie położone w poziomie, ale to nie przeszkadza.
Wydaje się, że jednak są proste. Na dowód niech posłuży to, że potem nie było problemów z tynkiem zewnętrznym. No może tylko w przypadku wykańczania glifów. Nawet geodeta, który mierzył dom zwrócił uwagę na pionowość narożników! Moi murarze najpierw chcieli łupac bloczki, ale szybko zmienili zdanie. Najefektywniej jest je ciąć szlifierką katową. U mnie podrożyło to niewiele koszt robocizny. Majster doliczył sobie tak naprawdę za tarcze, bo robota szła szybciej i dokładniej. Nawet pustaki na otwory okienne i drzwiowe docinali. żeby było estetyczniej, choć tego w końcu nie widać, bo stolarkę dodatkowo osadza się na piankę. Reasumując ściany mamy proste - chyba. Wszystko wyjdzie podczas układania glazury!

----------


## yasioo

Również rozgryzam temat silikatów, a zwłaszcza ich cen. Ze mojego wstępnego rozeznania wynika, że cenowo Silka przegrywa z lokalnymi producentami.
Np. z Teodorów – to pod Łodzią –  licząc mur z 18-stki (dla uproszczenia bez spoin) wychodzi 34,36 zł/m kw ściany. Bloczek 25x22 cm = 1,89 zł. 
Na dzień dobry dają 15% upustu – to już jest: 29,27 zł/m kw.
Z Silki (według oficjalnego cennika: 2,36 za bloczek) mur 18 cm kosztuje 36,53 zł/m kw. Nie wiem ile można wynegocjować rabatu na Silkę, ale aby dorównać musiałoby być ok. 20% = 1,89 za szt.
I jeszcze jedno: Dlaczego na klej? Przecież,    „ …Zaprawa Ci Wszystko Wybaczy…”, zaś co do cienkiej spoiny, to nie każdemu murarzowi to wychodzi. Że czyściej i ładniej? – do mnie nie przemawia. Ma być DOBRZE i TANIO. Chyba, że jest taniej? Proszę mnie oświecić.

Wakmen, jak tam poszukiwania bloczków fundamentowych? U mnie najlepsza oferta to 2,20 zł za bloczek 12x24x38 (z dowozem i rozładunkiem). Odczuwam niedosyt.
yasioo

----------


## Marzek

Wybraliśmy klej nie ze względu na ładniej i czyściej, tylko ze względu na mniejszy bałagan na budowie. Kupujesz worek i robisz klej jak do glazury. Przy tradycyjnej zaprawie potrzeba jeszcze piasek, coś zamiast wapna. Klej szybciej wysycha, a zatem spoinowanie pewniejsze i jak dobrze wykonane to jest ok. U nas wyszło równiutko. A czy taniej czy drożej nie liczyłem. Postaram się sprawdzić, ale nie dziś. Jakoś koszmzrnie dużo tego kleju nie szło. Brałem chyba paletę kleju (od producenta, nie pamietam ile worków było, wszystko jest do sprawdzenia) na coś ok. 20 palet pustaków.

----------


## brachol

kolo mni ejest hurtownia PSB ktora ma te same ceny co Silka i daja 15% od reki a ysle ze wiecej tez sie uda dostac no i transport w cenie do niedaleko tez myslalem o Teodorach tylko ze z transportem wychodzi drozej a co do kleju to z tego co sie dowiadywalem to jak sicana jest na klej i dobrze wykonana to mozna klasc od wewnatrz cinki tynk a wlasciwie gladz tylko i jest ok

----------


## Marzek

Właśnie przy kleju u nas ściany wyszły bardzo równe. Tak jak pisze brachol, dało to możliwość łatwego kładzenia tynku wewnętrznego. Można dać bezpośrednio tynk gipsowy maszynowy o niewielkiej grubości. Jakiej to już zależy od sposobu położenia instalacji elektrycznej. U nas nie była wkuwana, zatem tynk musi mieć ok. 1 cm grubości, ale to też przecież mało. Podobnie jest z klejeniem izolacji zewnętrznej, nie trzeba było nic wyrównywać.

----------

Witam

Ja również przymierzam się do Silki 18 lub 24 nośna (jeszcze nie zdecydowałem) 15cm pustka wypełniona wełną lub perlitem + 12 osłonowa.
Zastanawiam się natomiast nad użytecznością bloczków fundamentowych Silki (tych pełnych
http://www.xella.pl/html/pol/pl/ks_4...subnavi_level= czy je również można kłaść na klej czy raczej na zaprawę. Z klejeniem ściana była by bardziej głatka i po zabezpieczeniu odporniejsza na wodę. Miał może ktoś z tym do czynienia?
http://www.xella.pl/html/pol/pl/ks_5...countries_id=9

Andrzej

----------


## brachol

pytanie laika ale co to jest perlit?

----------

http://www.perlit.cz
http://www.zebiec.com.pl/wyroby7.html
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## brachol

a ten perlit wychodzi taniej niz welna?

----------

ok 140-160 za metr sześcienny

----------


## MarcinU

Witam!

Tak ostatnio troche mnie skłania do budowy z silikatów. Wakmen, RafalG - znaleźliście kogoś w naszym pobliżu, kto potrafi z tego zbudować dom? Jak wychodzi koszt całościowy w porównaniu do alternatyw? W większości kosztorysów wygląda na to, że silikaty są tańsze, ale jak jest z rzeczywistością?

----------


## MarcinU

Aha! O co chodzi z tą "klasą" silikatów?  Np. w cenniku Silki bloczki M18 klasy 15 kosztują 2,44 zł, a klasy 20 2,67

----------


## Marzek

Witajcie!
Klasa silikatów oznacza wytrzymałość materiału bodajże na ściskanie. 15 oznacza 15 MPa (megapaskali), odpowiednio 20 oznacza 20 MPa.
Kilka osób pytało ile płaciliśmy za silikaty. Otóż, my płaciliśmy tyle ile jest w cenniku SILKI brutto, ale to była cena z transportem i rozładunkiem HDS na budowie i są to ceny II połowy 2002 roku. U producenta do tego samego brutto trzeba było dopłacić za transport 500 zł netto za jeden kurs z rozładunkiem + VAT 22%. My braliśmy głównie M24 za 3,38 zł, M18 za 2,55 zł i M12 za 1,77 zł (wszystkie ceny brutto). Do tego klej w workach po ok. 16 zł brutto za worek. Poszło chyba ze trzy palety. Liczbę worków i liczbę pustaków muszę odszukać, wtedy będzie można oszacować zużycie i koszt kleju na m2 ściany.

----------


## Marzek

My braliśmy klasy 15

----------


## MarcinU

No dobra. Kumam te magapaskale, ale jaki to ma wpływ na budowę domu? Czy chodzi o to, ze np. M18 klasy 20 ma wytrzymałość zblizoną do M24 klasy 15? Jest jakaś metoda obliczeń, jakiej klasy należy użyć?

Marzek - masz ściany nośne z M18 czy M24? Jak duży (czyt. wysoki) dom masz? Czym pokryty (dachówka czy blacha)?

----------

> No dobra. Kumam te magapaskale, ale jaki to ma wpływ na budowę domu? Czy chodzi o to, ze np. M18 klasy 20 ma wytrzymałość zblizoną do M24 klasy 15? Jest jakaś metoda obliczeń, jakiej klasy należy użyć?
> 
> Marzek - masz ściany nośne z M18 czy M24? Jak duży (czyt. wysoki) dom masz? Czym pokryty (dachówka czy blacha)?


Do domu jednorodzinnego - najsłabszy silikat gr 18 cm wystarczy. Jest on i tak 3 razy mocniejszy niż najmocniejszy beton komórkowy!
Obliczenia tak czy inaczej powinien zrobić konstruktor - doradzanie na forum takich rzeczy jest niebezpieczne!

----------


## Marzek

Zgadzam się z poprzednikiem, obliczenia robi kontruktor. Prawda też jest taka, że najgorszy silikat jest wielokrotnie wytzrymalszy od betonu komórkowego. Nasz domek to dom z poddaszem uzytkowym. Wysokość kalenicy coś ok. 8 m, a więc przecietna. Na dom jednorodzinny wystrczy 18, a nas częściowo jest 24, ale jak już pisałem poszło to rozpędem, bo zmienialiśmy technologię, a na rysunkach były ściany wraz ociepleniem o grubości 44 cm (MAX 29 + 15 styro). Więc biorąc silkę 24 + 20 wełny otzrymaliśmy to samo. Jednak mogliśmy zrobić z 18. Wtedy powierzchnia domu by wzrosła i koszty byłyby mniejsze. Lecz zbyt późno się zorientowaliśmy.
Co do pokrycia dachu. Mamy dachówkę ceramiczną karpiówkę WIEKOR. A więc jest to jedno z najcięższych pokryć. Waga ok. 70 kg/m2. Ale tak było w projekcie, więc niczego nie musieliśmy zmieniać. Dom stoi w stanie surowym juz ponad rok i niczego złego nie widać. Ścainy jak stały tak stoją i jest OK!

----------


## MarcinU

Jeszce jedno. Słyszałem, ze po wybudowaniu z silikatów dom "osiada". Efekt znany powszechnie, ale przy silikatach poruszany szczególnie. Jakieś doświadczenia w tym względzie? Może to wynika tylko z ciężaru bloczków?

----------


## Marzek

Ja nic takiego nie zauważyłe, a dom stoi (patrz kilka postów wyżej). Jeśli miało by to zachodzić to będzie chyba wynikało z samego ciężaru bloczków. Ale aby tego nie było musi być dobrze zaprojektowane posadowienie domu, fundament. To jest zadaniem projektanta, ew, osoby dostosowującej projekt gotowy lub dokonujacej w nim przeróbek. Zależy od gruntu na działce.
A tak na marginesie, może warto zrobić analizę gruntu (skoro masz takie obawy). Ja tak zrobiłem. Kosztowało to kilkaset złotych, ale teraz śpię spokojnie, bo wyniki wziął pod uwagę projektant, który dostosowywał projekt i udzielił, mi rad jak wykonać fundamenty. Teren był niestety trochę piaszczysty, a troche gliniasty.

----------


## MarcinU

Analizę gruntu to ja zrobiłem zanim kupiłem działkę!   :cool:  Wyszło OK są piaski gliniaste o całkiem dobrej nośności.

----------


## Marzek

No to też śpisz spokojnie!

----------


## Wakmen

> Wakmen, jak tam poszukiwania bloczków fundamentowych? U mnie najlepsza oferta to 2,20 zł za bloczek 12x24x38 (z dowozem i rozładunkiem). Odczuwam niedosyt.


Ja jak na razie byłem tylko w Almaresie w Wejherowie ale z lokalnej oceny jest to najbardziej korzystna i ugodowa hurtownia. W cenniku są dwie firmy produkujące bloczki fundamentowe (z dwoma rozmiarami bloczków). Te co mnie interesują (12x24x49 B15) to cena 2,94 KOMBETu i 2,40 FABRUKu oczywiście przed upustami a transport i rozładunek (24 km) gratis.



> ... Do tego klej w workach po ok. 16 zł brutto za worek. Poszło chyba ze trzy palety.


A co się tyczy kleju do silikatów - biały ale firmy nie pamiętam to za worek 25kg 13zł. Wydaje mi się, że dość mało ale za inny ale szary to chcieli gdzieś około 19 zł  :ohmy:

----------


## Sławek Winiarski

> Dzięki Marzek za szybkie i cenne wiadomości. 
> Powiedz mi jeszcze czy jesteś zadowolony z ekipy, która postawiła Ci ściany. Czy są jakieś odchyły od pionu (a raczej muszą być) i jak bardzo duże? Zależy mi na szczerej opini inwestorów abym mógł wystrzec się podobnych błędów. Tak jak Ty chcę bloczki kleić a tzw "nadrabianie kątów" jest raczej niemożliwe przy cieniutkiej warstie kleju.
> Kiedyś widziałem porażkę budowlaną z Silki (gdzieś w moich postach jest opisana). Mianowicie ze ściany 2-warstwowej musiał zrobić 4-warstwową. Ściany były tak krzywe, że głowa boli.



Witam   :big grin:  
Cieszy mnie, że grono zwolenników silikatów rośnie.
Ja wybudowałem dom z silikatów z Leżajska więc daleko od 3miasta.
Moje ściany poza jedną są odchylone od pionu nie więcej niż 0.5 cm.
Sciany murowane na zaprawę idealnie równe (murowałem sam), ta jedna ściana odchylenie 1.5 cm pojechała dlatego że zbyt szybko murowana i jedna strona w winklu a drugi koniec niezwiązany pojechał.
Uważam, że kupowanie na ściany nośne silki to niepotrzebne podnoszenie kosztów, nasze silikaty mają tą samą klasę, tak samo dokładne a tańsze.
Zwróćcie uwagę na zużycie na 1m2 (silka jest niższa)
Grubość ściany zewnętrznej to u mnie 18 cm i nie polecam cieńszych 15 poniewaz trudno poprawnie zazbroić wieniec na takiej ścianie.
Rozładunek 1 tira (ok.32 tony) silikatu to u mnie 45 min w 6 facetów ale trzeba mocno popracować. W 3 osoby około 2 godzin (efekt zmęczenia).
Polecam bloczek o długości 50 cm (szybkość murowania podobna do BK) ale murarz musi mieć "krzepe"  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sławek Winiarski

Chciałbym jeszcze dodać, że przekonałem sie do silikatów pracując w Niemczech. Standardowa ściana u ludzi zamożnych to trójwarstwowa z silikatem od środka i klinkierem od zewnątrz z wełna w środku.
Piszę o tym tylko dlatego, że u nas silikat kojarzy się ze śmietnikami i budynkami gospodarczymi bo "zimny".
Dodam tylko, że zalecałbym stosowanie styropianu (lepiej polistyren) do wysokości 50cm na cokole ze względu na "ewentualne" zawilgocenie.
Następnie izolacja przeciwwilgociowa i dopiero wełna i kratki wentylacyjne na wysokości 50 cm.

----------


## brachol

niestety takie bloczki o dlugosci 50 cm sa tylko w lezajsku a co do silki i innych producentow to jak ostatnio bylem na Budmie to widzialem tam ze jest ccs takiego jak Polskie Silikaty taka grupa w ktorej sa skupione firmy takie jak Teodory , Lezajsk, Olkusz  i pare jeszcze innych natomiast wlascicielem jest jedna firma nie bardzo polska wiec juz sam nei wiem czy sa polskie firmy jeszcze u nas  ::-(:

----------


## Sławek Winiarski

> niestety takie bloczki o dlugosci 50 cm sa tylko w lezajsku a co do silki i innych producentow to jak ostatnio bylem na Budmie to widzialem tam ze jest ccs takiego jak Polskie Silikaty taka grupa w ktorej sa skupione firmy takie jak Teodory , Lezajsk, Olkusz  i pare jeszcze innych natomiast wlascicielem jest jedna firma nie bardzo polska wiec juz sam nei wiem czy sa polskie firmy jeszcze u nas


Pisząc nasze nie miałem na myśli "polskie" poprostu silka jest bardzo mocno reklamowana a "nasze" bronia się ceną i jakością.
Pisałem o mat. na ściany nośne, bo elewacyjnej  łupanej nieporównywałem ta z silki jest chyba bardziej śnieżnobiała, ale ja niewiem.
Nie wiedziałem też że tylko leżajsk robi 50cm bloczki, widocznie uznali że na podkarpaciu murarze to niedźwiedzie  :Lol:   :Lol:   bo w tym roku rozszerzyli ofertę o bloczek 25*22*50   :Lol:

----------


## brachol

ja przynajmniej nie znalazlem innej furmy ktora produkuje takie duze bloczki ale moze sa natomiast u mnie czyli w Poznaniu silka nie wypada tak super drogo bo od innych producentow trzeba dowiezc towar a silka jest prawie na miejscu jezeli bym mieszkal np kolo Olkusza (niestety nie jest mi to dane) to bym kupil z tamtej wytworni a tak to nei bardoz jest wybor i do tego jeszcze wiekszosc hurtowni ma w ofercie tulko silke ( bo najbilzej). Tak czy inaczej roznica nei jest az taka duza szczegolnie w calej inwestycji jaka jest budowa domu

----------


## rafalg

Sławek Winiarski - Ja też decydyje się na "polskie" silikaty. Z tego co przeglądałem storny producentów to bloczki o dł. 50 cm można zamówić.
Obawiam się jedynie ceny transportu. Chyba że hurtownie (słyszałem, zę PSB mają Teodory) beda miały takowy.

----------


## Sławek Winiarski

> Sławek Winiarski - Ja też decydyje się na "polskie" silikaty. Z tego co przeglądałem storny producentów to bloczki o dł. 50 cm można zamówić.
> Obawiam się jedynie ceny transportu. Chyba że hurtownie (słyszałem, zę PSB mają Teodory) beda miały takowy.


Witaj  :big grin:  
Ja znalazłem firmę która wozi zakładom w Leżajsku węgiel i w rozliczeniu bierze silikaty. Kupiłem od tej firmy o 10% taniej niż w cenniku pełny asortyment razem z transportem (facet gwarantował dowiezienie bez dopłaty jeżeli ilość będzie większa niż 1 paleta) Wszystko z fakturą.
W hurtowni PSB czy u producenta dostawałem najwyżej 10% pod warunkiem że wziąłbym na cały dom i musiałbym płacić transport.
Fabryka jest 100 km od miejsca budowy, hurtownia 25km a cenę transportu dawali taką samą .
Pozdrówka

----------


## rafalg

Sławek Winiarski - to dobrze trafiłes. Ja jestem daleko od każdej z fabryk (Trójmiasto), więc będę musiał liczyć na hurtownie. Chyba że któraś fabryka zrobi "promocję transportową"   :Wink2:

----------


## Wakmen

Rafalg ja kilka dni temu dzwoniłem do producenta Silki i ... ceny przed negocjacja takie same jak u hurtownika 24 km od mojej przyszłej budowy. Producent nie gwarantuje transportu ani rozładunku a najblisze miejsce odbioru dla Trójmiasta to ... Iława  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  . Straszne. Koszt transportu a tymbardziej rozładunku tylu bloczków jest, co tu duzo mówić, zbut wysoki aby wykonać kolejny numer telefonu w sprawie upustu. U lokalnego hurtownika mam transport gratis, rozładunek to samo a jeszcze będę negocjował upusty. A co jest dla mnie najwazniejsze to to, ze płacę w marcu/kwietniu a odbieram (tzn. dostarczaja sami) w terminie pózniejszym tj. w lipcu/sierpniu.

----------


## MarcinU

Sławek WIniarski - z Twojego opisu wynika mi iż masz tzw. podłogę nad gruntem zwaną podłogą na legarach mam rację? Jeżeli tak to miałbym parę pytań.

Nie psioczcie tak na Silkę - grupa kapitałowa to faktycznie spoza Polski, ale fabryki są w Polsce. Pozostałe wytwórnie zapewne jakby tak się zagłębić w prawa własnościowe to też są spoza Polski. To tak jak "polskie" piwa - Żywiec czy EB.

----------


## rafalg

Wakmen - gdzie się zaopatrujesz ?

----------


## Marzek

Ja wracam do swoich informacji. Uzupełniam dane kleju, o którym pisałem. Był to klej biały AZ 110, specjalny do silikatów. Producent chyba Alpol.
Też myslę, że ma co psioczyć na SILKĘ. Wlee takich przykładów znajdziemy, że polskie to tylko dlatego, że w Polsce produkowane. A teaki jest dzisiejszy swiat. Wielkie koncerny ponad narodowe, globalne. Globalizacja i jeszcze raz globalizacja. Dobrze, że chociaż w Plosce robione. Poza tym każdy bierze tam gdzie taniej jeśli jakość ta sama. Nieprawdaż?

----------


## Wakmen

> Wakmen - gdzie się zaopatrujesz ?


Zaopatruje się (mam zamiar złożyć zamówienie za jakiś miesiąc, 1,5) w Almaresie w Wejherowie. Ceny rewelacyjne jak na ten zakątek świata.

----------


## Szaruś

A te bloczki 50 cm z Leżajska to mają takie duże dziury:

http://www.silikaty.lezajsk.pl/oferta/oferta_p02.htm

Tak na oko to średnica będzie jakieś 10 cm. To trzeba tam wstawić jakiś pręt i zalać betonem?[/img]

----------


## Sławek Winiarski

MarcinU niemam takiej podłogi chyba pomyliłeś gdy pisałem o szczelinie went. w murze trójwarstwowym.
Jeżeli będziecie kalkulować na klej czy na zaprawę to zauważcie że do wymurowania ściany o założonej wysokości potrzeba o 1 warstwe bloczka mniej przy zaprawie (poprostu zaprawa 1.5 cm razy 13 szycht=19 cm)
Czy na klej czy na zaprawę wymurować można jednakowo dokładnie, to zależy tylko od staranności murarza.[/u]

----------


## Krystian

> A te bloczki 50 cm z Leżajska to mają takie duże dziury
> Tak na oko to średnica będzie jakieś 10 cm. To trzeba tam wstawić jakiś pręt i zalać betonem?[/img]


Szaruś, te dziury nie są na wylot....  :Wink2:  
Służą zmniejszeniu masy i czemuś tam jeszcze...  :big tongue:

----------

Dzięki tym dziurom łatwiej się muruje i pewno trochę lepszy współczynnik izolacyjności (choć to niema znaczenia przy silikatach) i lepiej bloczki są związane z zaprawą.
Gdy byłem młodszy to też wydawało mi się że jak jest dziura to trzeba w nią coś włożyć  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Szaruś

Bo znalazłem też takie bloczki bez dziur:

http://www.ludynia.pl/page/bp2.htm

Tak się boję, czy takie cienkie bloczki (18 cm) z dużymi dziurami, do których nie trzeba dawać betonu, nadają się na ściany konstrukcyjne.

Ale chyba tak  :Roll:

----------


## Marzek

Witajcie!
Dziury w bloczkach służą przede wszystkim zmniejszeniu masy samego bloczka. Otwory takie są zresztą w innych materiałach. To, czy materiał nadaje się na ściany konstrukcyjne mozna wyczytać w danych producenta. Z danych udostępnianych przez producentów wiadomo, że bloczki silikatowe o grubości 18, czy 24 cm nadają się na ściany konstrukcyjne w budynkach o wysokości do 12 kondygnacji.

----------


## majki

Witam
Czytam sobie ten wątek i dochodzę do wniosku po wypowiedziach w nim, że silikaty są chwalone, a jak się je ociepli to w ogóle   :big grin:  
Tylko tak sobie sprawdzam wyliczenia U dla przykładowych ścian i coś mi się nie zgadza.
Silikat drążony 25 cm + FS 15, 15 cm = 0,28
Silikat drążony 25 cm + FS 15, 20 cm = 0,23
Silikat pełny 25 cm + FS 15, 15 cm = 0,29
Silikat pełny 25 cm + FS 15, 20 cm = 0,23
Silikat drążony 25 cm + FASROCK 15 cm = 0,29
Silikat drążony 25 cm + FASROCK 20 cm = 0,22
Silikat pełny 25 cm + FASROCK 15 cm = 0,28
Silikat pełny 25 cm + FASROCK 20 cm = 0,23
Jedynie w tej sytuacji : Silikat drążony 25 cm + FASROCK 20 cm = 0,22, zbliżyliśmy się do opisywanego wcześniej U "koło 0,2".
Liczone wszystko programem ze strony Rockwoola.
Wychodzi mi, ze jak się nie ociepli dobrze, to będzie chyba zimno ( kwestia umowna - w normie się mieści )
A może się mylę - w razie czego proszę o poprawkę.
Pozdrawiam i czekam na inne opinie, Majki

PS. dla przykładu
Silikat pełny 18 cm + FS 15, 15 cm = 0.29 ( brrr ? )
BK 500, 36 cm, ciepła zaprawa + FASROCK 15 cm = 0,21 ( ufff ?)

----------

> Witam
> Czytam sobie ten wątek i dochodzę do wniosku po wypowiedziach w nim, że silikaty są chwalone, a jak się je ociepli to w ogóle   
> Tylko tak sobie sprawdzam wyliczenia U dla przykładowych ścian i coś mi się nie zgadza.
> Silikat drążony 25 cm + FS 15, 15 cm = 0,28
> Silikat drążony 25 cm + FS 15, 20 cm = 0,23
> Silikat pełny 25 cm + FS 15, 15 cm = 0,29
> Silikat pełny 25 cm + FS 15, 20 cm = 0,23
> Silikat drążony 25 cm + FASROCK 15 cm = 0,29
> Silikat drążony 25 cm + FASROCK 20 cm = 0,22
> ...


A jakie lambda jest liczone dla styropianu i wełny?
 Przy uwglednieniu lambdy ) 0,04  dla styropoianu i wełny (pewnie jest odchyła na poziomie +- 0,002.
Mamy wyniki z programu OCR
silikat 18cm + styropian 10cm 0,284
silikat 18cm + styropian 15cm 0,209
silikat 18cm + styropian 20cm 0,166

Dla BK odm 500 przyjąłem podawany przez producentów wsp. 0,14 (dla całej ściany 0,17)
mamy więc odpowiednio:
BK 500 36cm + styropian 0cm (ściana jest i tak grubsza niż silikat 18cm+styr 10cm) u=0,343
BK 500 36cm + styropian 8cm  u=0,208
Tak więc dokładając do sililkatów 8cm styropianu więcej mamy ścianę o identycznym parametrze U, a sumarycznie znacznie cieńszą (dodatkowe metry w domu). Koszt 8cm styropianu to w najgorszym wypadku 12zł (na 1m2) Czy BK odm 500 gr. 36cm  jest droższy od najdroższych silikatów o 12 zł na metrze kwadratowym? Nie - jest droższy o kilkadziesiąt zł, a do tego ma większośc parametrów dużo gorszych - choćby wytrzymałośc 3 razy mniejszą niż silikat.

----------


## Marzek

> Witam
> Czytam sobie ten wątek i dochodzę do wniosku po wypowiedziach w nim, że silikaty są chwalone, a jak się je ociepli to w ogóle   
> Tylko tak sobie sprawdzam wyliczenia U dla przykładowych ścian i coś mi się nie zgadza.
> Silikat drążony 25 cm + FS 15, 15 cm = 0,28
> Silikat drążony 25 cm + FS 15, 20 cm = 0,23
> Silikat pełny 25 cm + FS 15, 15 cm = 0,29
> Silikat pełny 25 cm + FS 15, 20 cm = 0,23
> Silikat drążony 25 cm + FASROCK 15 cm = 0,29
> Silikat drążony 25 cm + FASROCK 20 cm = 0,22
> ...


Niw wiem jak to liczyłeś, ale pobrałem program ze strony Rockwool i wyszły mi zupełnie inne wyniki niż Tobie.
Silikat drążony 24 cm + FASROCK-L 20 cm = 0,18
Zresztą taki wynik jest podany w katalogu Rockwool, który opisuje sposób montażu wełny (znalazłem taki w hurtowni).
Jesli policzysz sam metodą uproszczoną:
U = wpółczynnik lambda / grubość materiału, czyli:
0,039 / 0,20,
dla wełny o grubości 20cm otrzymasz U=0,195.
To przy założeniu, że jedyną warstwą jest wełna mineralna.

----------


## majki

Podane przeze mnie wartości były juz końcowe : U dla mur + ocieplenie + poprawka na mur z otworami na okna i drzwi.
Więc albo źle liczę ( może źle wpisuje dane ) albo dla np. tych parametrów wychodzi mi silikat 18cm + styropian 10cm = 0.375   :ohmy:  
"Dla BK odm 500 przyjąłem podawany przez producentów wsp. 0,14 (dla całej ściany 0,17) mamy więc odpowiednio: 
BK 500 36cm + styropian 0cm (ściana jest i tak grubsza niż silikat 18cm+styr 10cm) u=0,343 ( u mnie 0,471 ... )
BK 500 36cm + styropian 8cm u=0,208 ( u mnie 0.278.... )"
Chyba już głupi jestem   :ohmy:  
Rozumiem tak : najpierw w programie określam "cechy przegrody - komponentu". Usytuowanie przegrody - komponentu - wewnątrz, typ przegrody - ściana. Potem przechodze do "podział komponentu" i wybieram rodzaj materiału i jego grubość. Dodatkowo zaznaczam "dodatki" określając, że ściana jest z otworami na drzwi i okna.
Nie chodzi mi o dyskusje co lepsze, ale żeby sobie na własne oczy porównać jakieś materiały i sam dojść do jakiś wniosków.
Tylko żeby to dobrzez zrobić   :smile:  
Majki

----------


## majki

Marzek - ok, ale ja dodałem do tego
"Silikat drążony 24 cm + FASROCK-L 20 cm = 0,18 " jeszcz etzw. dodatki, czyli że ściana jest z otworami na okna i drzwi - dochodzi dodatkowo 0,05 do U. Ale moze robię tu błąd, może nie trzeba tego dodawać ( chociaż to jest logiczne, bo nikt bunkru nie buduje ... )
Majki

----------

> Podane przeze mnie wartości były juz końcowe : U dla mur + ocieplenie + poprawka na mur z otworami na okna i drzwi.
> Więc albo źle liczę ( może źle wpisuje dane ) albo dla np. tych parametrów wychodzi mi silikat 18cm + styropian 10cm = 0.375   
> "Dla BK odm 500 przyjąłem podawany przez producentów wsp. 0,14 (dla całej ściany 0,17) mamy więc odpowiednio: 
> BK 500 36cm + styropian 0cm (ściana jest i tak grubsza niż silikat 18cm+styr 10cm) u=0,343 ( u mnie 0,471 ... )
> BK 500 36cm + styropian 8cm u=0,208 ( u mnie 0.278.... )"
> Chyba już głupi jestem   
> Rozumiem tak : najpierw w programie określam "cechy przegrody - komponentu". Usytuowanie przegrody - komponentu - wewnątrz, typ przegrody - ściana. Potem przechodze do "podział komponentu" i wybieram rodzaj materiału i jego grubość. Dodatkowo zaznaczam "dodatki" określając, że ściana jest z otworami na drzwi i okna.
> Nie chodzi mi o dyskusje co lepsze, ale żeby sobie na własne oczy porównać jakieś materiały i sam dojść do jakiś wniosków.
> Tylko żeby to dobrzez zrobić   
> Majki


Ale te dodatki oddziaływują w sposób jednakowy dla ściany zbudowanej z dowolnego materiału - po co więc mieszać? Skoro porównujemy ściany, to nie dodawajmy dodatkowych elementów - równie dobrze moglbysmy oprócz otorów okiennych dodać U stropu i obliczać U dla całego domu...

----------


## Marzek

Nie spotkałem się z obliczaniem U dla ścian z dodatkami (okna, drzwi). To inna kategoria obliczania U. O ile mi wiadomo, powszechnie porównuje się ściany zewnętrzne (sprawdź, czy wpisywałeś ściany zewnętrzne), pełne, bez otworów. Tak jest łatwiej. To co napisałeś może służyć innym celom. Np. obliczaniu strat ciepła. Ale programy do tego i sposoby obliczania są też inne. Tam osobno podaje się współczynniki okien, czy drzwi. Dlatego, że każdy dom ma inna liczbę i klasę otworów (okna mogą mieć inne U, niz drzwi). Czyli dla każdego domu U gotowej ściany wyjdzie inne!
Poprzestań na obliczaniu U dla sciany pełnej, jeśli chcesz porównywać parametry różnych przegród budowlanych.

----------


## Szaruś

> Witajcie!
> Dziury w bloczkach służą przede wszystkim zmniejszeniu masy samego bloczka. (...)


Przy tych długich bloczkach (50 cm) są przy końcach też takie półokrągłe wgłębienia, które po zestawieniu bloczków na styk, dają okrągłą dziurę. Czy to znaczy, że podczas murowania trzeba te bloczki zestawić na styk, i do tę dziurę zalać zaprawą (zamiast spoiny pionowej). A przy kładzeniu bloczków na klej, jak się je skleja w pionie (też tę dziurę się zalewa klejem)?

Czym można ciąć bloczki?

----------


## Szaruś

I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Silikaty można kupić "paletyzowane" i niepaletyzowane. Czy znaczy, że w tym drugim przypadku przejeżdża wywrotka, i wywala wszystkie bloczki na kupę?

Ile więcej trzeba zamówić bloczków (np. na 100 m2 ściany, zamówić 110 m2)?

----------


## Sławek Winiarski

Do Szarusia
Masz rację te otwory trzeba wypełniać zaprawą.
W przypadku kleju nie należy tego robić (klej ma duży skurcz) smarujemy
pionową powierzchnię bloczka (tak jak przy komórkowym)
Bloczki można ciąć taką piłą ze spiekami jak do Ytonga lub przecinarką kątową.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

Słuchajcie czy Wasze projekty domów, były w jakiś specjalny sposób adaptowane do budowy z silikatów? Czy należy uwzględnić rozmiar bloczków w planowaniu długości ścian, wielkości otworów okiennych itp?

----------


## pawelko

Ja mam projekt robiony od razu pod Silkę. Z tego co wiem przy przejściu na Silkę trzeba sprawdzić wyliczenia wytrzymałościowe stropów, bo silikaty są b. ciężkie i jeśli masz dużo ścian działowych na stropie to jest on bardziej obciążany niż przy ścianach z BK. Poza tym trzeba przeliczyć izolację cieplną (wełna mineralna), bo same silikaty mają marną.
Innymi słowy - lepiej żeby jakiś architekt-konstruktor sprawdził czy przejście na silikaty nie wymaga korekt w projekcie. Zresztą zależy na jaką technologię jest nastawiony projekt którym dysponujesz.

----------


## Marzek

Do Szarusia!
Ja budowałem z Silki i materiał miałem dostarczany na paletach.
Do MarcinU!
Jeśli chodzi o ilość zamiawianych bloczków, to najlepiej przeliczyć ją razem z wykonawcą, znając ile bloczków potrzeba na m2 ściany (lub wymiary poszczególnych bloczków). Znając ile wchodzi na paletę można ustalić ile palet potrzeba. Mając projekt można samemu przeliczyć potrzebną liczbę bloczków (ja tak robiłem, dla kontroli tego co podał wykonawca). U mnie błędy były niewielkie. Z czasem nabiera się wprawy, obserwując budowę. Poza tym dostawy były cząstkowe, czyli za każdym razem uzgadniałem z hurtownią ile trzeba przywieźć. Ostatni transport był uzupełnieniem i nie opiewał na cały samochód. Dodatkowo u mnie wstępnego przeliczenia materiału dokonał producent - miałem szacunek ile będzie potrzeba, aby móc negocjoiwać z hurtownią ceny.

----------


## Wakmen

Jeżeli jesteście w kwesti ociepleń i to takiej szczegółowej to jak rozwiązać montaż skrzynek do rolet zewnętrznych? Czy bezpośrednio pomiędzy nadproże i okno? Czy może na zewnątrz nadproża? Ze względów estetycznych wolałbym schować skrzynkę aby przy podniesionych roletach nie było by jej widać. Oczywiście wszystko rozbiega się przy Silce 18 a skrzynka ma szerokość 16 cm. Jak w takim przypadku wyeliminować możliwe do wystąpienia mostki termiczne. Oczywiście dom będzie ocieplony w najgorszym przypadku styropianem gr 12cm (przymiarki idą na 15cm).
Pytam się teraz przed stawianiem ścian gdyż nie chciałbym mieć brzydko wyglądających skrzynek zamontowanych nad oknami, które nie wiadomo jak przypiąć do całej bryły budynku.
Może ktoś z Was ma na to rozwiązanie.

----------

> I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Silikaty można kupić "paletyzowane" i niepaletyzowane. Czy znaczy, że w tym drugim przypadku przejeżdża wywrotka, i wywala wszystkie bloczki na kupę?
> 
> Ile więcej trzeba zamówić bloczków (np. na 100 m2 ściany, zamówić 110 m2)?


To że silikaty są niepaletyzowane oznacza tylko, że nie rozładujesz ich np.
wózkiem widłowym i nie ściągnie ich samochód samowyładowczy.
U producenta załadowywane są suwnicą i obojetne dla nich czy są paletyzowane czy nie.
Jeżeli chcesz rozładunek mech. to paletyzowane,jeżeli ręczny to bez palet.
Pozdrówka.

----------


## Szaruś

Na piechotę rozładować tp dopiero trzeba się nabiegać.

----------


## ori_noko

Witajcie   :smile:  mamy  od producenta przeliczenie na silkę i zaczynam szukać miejsca zakupu i ekipy. Dzięki wam już wiem,że trzeba negocjować z hurtownią bo producent liczy drożej. Rozumiem,że żadna ekipa nie liczyła więcej za nową technologię? Na razie w mojej okolicy nie widziałam żadego domu z silki, ale może ktoś się "ukrywa" pod tynkiem. Prosze oświećcie mnie co to jest z tymi systemami ociepleń? Czy to np wełna +kołki+listwy itd?Pozdrawiam

----------

> niestety takie bloczki o dlugosci 50 cm sa tylko w lezajsku a co do silki i innych producentow to jak ostatnio bylem na Budmie to widzialem tam ze jest ccs takiego jak Polskie Silikaty taka grupa w ktorej sa skupione firmy takie jak Teodory , Lezajsk, Olkusz  i pare jeszcze innych natomiast wlascicielem jest jedna firma nie bardzo polska wiec juz sam nei wiem czy sa polskie firmy jeszcze u nas


Z Poznania masz blisko do Przysieczyna k\Wagrowca.
Firma PROFIL z Piły ma tam wytwórnię silikatów.
http://www.profil.pila.pl/przysieczyn.htm

----------


## MariuszP

A gdzie polecacie kupic w poblizu Wroclawia? Szukam Silki M24.

----------


## brachol

> Z Poznania masz blisko do Przysieczyna k\Wagrowca.
> Firma PROFIL z Piły ma tam wytwórnię silikatów.
> http://www.profil.pila.pl/przysieczyn.htm


dzieki bardzo tej wytworni nie znalem

----------


## rafalg

Wakmen - ile upustu daje Almares na Silce ?

----------


## Maddy

MariuszP!
Zajrzyj do wątku
Kto zaczyna na wiosnę budowę we Wrocławiu
pozdr
M

----------


## Marzek

> Prosze oświećcie mnie co to jest z tymi systemami ociepleń? Czy to np wełna +kołki+listwy itd?Pozdrawiam


Generalnie tak. Ale ja kupując system Rockwool'a w cenie systemu dostałem wełnę + siatkę + zaprawę zbrojącą + podkład tynkarki + tynk mineralny (biały). Do tego musiałem dokupić listwy startowe i narożne, wełnę na glify, ew. kołki (piszę ewentualnie, bo Rockwool dla domów jednorodzinnych kołków nie wymaga). I na koniec farbę elewacyjną, do przemalowania i wzmocnienia struktury tynku (dam silikatową).

----------


## ori_noko

wow to robi wrażenie, teraz wiem czego powinni.śmy szukać.Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Szaruś

Czy klejenie silikatów jest podobne do klejenia BK? Znaczy, jeżeli znajdę ekipę znającą się na klejeniu BK (o takich łatwiej), to czy sobie bez problemu poradzą z klejeniem bloczków silikatowych?

----------


## Marzek

> Czy klejenie silikatów jest podobne do klejenia BK? Znaczy, jeżeli znajdę ekipę znającą się na klejeniu BK (o takich łatwiej), to czy sobie bez problemu poradzą z klejeniem bloczków silikatowych?


Raczej tak. Technika jest podobna. Tylko bloczki zdecydowanie cięższe i trudniej się je tnie. U nas robiła ekipa, która nigdy nie robiła z silikatów. Z efektów jesteśmy zadowolenie. Ściany równe, cięcie też im nie sprawiało problemy. Cięli "szlifierką kątową" z tarczą do kamienia.

----------


## Krzysiek67

Bedę budował z silikatu krajowego i mam dylemat co do materialu izolacyjnego wełna v. steropian. Z uwagi na "oddychanie " scian i związany z tym (mam nadzieje) brak "zaduchu" w domu zwłaszcza przy szczelnych plastikowych oknach jestem za welną , mimo jej wyższej ceny i większej sumarycznej grubości ścian.Mam jednak poważne obawy związane z dość licznymi doniesieniami o zawilgacaniu się wełny i odchodzeniu od tej technologii np w Niemczech.Obecnie na żadną z impregnowanych wełen nie ma u nas ATESTU ! Czyżby te przypadki zawilgocenia wynikały tylko z niewłaściwego wykonania prac budowlanych ?  Jeżeli macie osobiste doświadczenia bardzo proszę może moje obawy są nie 
słuszne ?

----------


## Wakmen

> Wakmen - ile upustu daje Almares na Silce ?


Tego to jeszcze nie wiem (w marcu będę zamawiał) ale 10% to minimum.

----------


## rafalg

Krzysiek76 - Jezeli chcesz poczytać o doświadczeniach forumowiczów dotyczących oicieplenia silikatów, to znajdź mój post pt "Jakie ocieplenie najlepsze dla silikatów".

----------


## rafalg

Wakmen - z tego co pamiętam to dzwoniłeś też do polskich wytwórni cegieł silikatowych. Masz jakieś tego efekty. Jak porównanie cenowe z Silką w Almaresie?

----------


## Szaruś

Czy jacyś inni producenci (oprócz Silki) mają nadproża systemowe do ścian 12 i 18 cm (niektórzy mają do ścian 25 cm, ale do 12 i 18 znalazłem tylko u Sillki)?

----------


## Wakmen

> Wakmen - z tego co pamiętam to dzwoniłeś też do polskich wytwórni cegieł silikatowych. Masz jakieś tego efekty. Jak porównanie cenowe z Silką w Almaresie?


Tak, dzwoniłem do Nidzicy i ... gdy spytał się o cenę w lokalnej hurtowni to od ręki obniżył o 18 groszy na Silka 18M na 2,18 a, gdy na pytanie "ile?" dostł odpowiedź 3 tiry to powiedział, że możemy porozmawiać o dalszych upustach. I w tym momencie wszystko co dobre szybko się kończy. 
Transport i rozładunek mój ale myślałem, ze będzie mozliwość odebrania z jakiejś hurtowni gdzieś blisko Gdynia lub Wejherowa a usłyszałem z najbliższej cegielni tzn, z Iławy  :ohmy:   :cry:   :Evil:  . W tym momencie podziękowałem. To ile wyniósłby mnie transport a potem jeszcze rozładunek? Za transport 1 TIRa na tej trasie to około 600 PLN, co razy 3 daje 1800PLN. A gdzie rozładunek? Tragedia. Co innego gdyby to było możliwe gdzieś na miejscu, ale niestety nie.
Tak więc pozostaję przy lokalnej hurtowni z transportem i rozładunkiem gratis.

----------


## brachol

ja podobnie liczylem i wychodzi ze najkorzystniej jest w hurtowni prawie za plotem ceny podobne jak u producenta i od nich upust a w cenie transport i rozladunek  :Smile:

----------


## rafalg

o to kurde pozostaje mi SIlka. A tak chciałem z Ostrołęki albo z Białegostoku. Co zrobić   :sad:

----------


## bilbo

a ile bloczków wchodzi na taki jeden transport?

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Setnik

> o to kurde pozostaje mi SIlka.


To chyba lepiej się pośpiesz - dostawca który mi sprzedał już Silkę mówił mi w piątek, że Xella obicieła sprzedawcą rabaty (po wczesniej, nieznacznej podwyżce od nowego roku).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

O jednego z producentów bloczków dostałem ofertę, a na końcu:

_UWAGA ! zamiast bloku BSD 180 i BS 180 możemy zaoferować Bloczek 5 NF i 5 NFD, które mają 252 mm długości ale są dostosowane do murowania na klej. Z praktyki wiemy, że murarze używają również kleju do bloków BS i BSD ale my tego oficjalnie nie możemy polecić, gdyż nie jest to zgodne z wymaganiami normy przedmiotowej._

O co w tym chodzi (że nie można kleić bloczków BS 180)?

----------

> Napisał rafalg
> 
> o to kurde pozostaje mi SIlka.
> 
> 
> To chyba lepiej się pośpiesz - dostawca który mi sprzedał już Silkę mówił mi w piątek, że Xella obicieła sprzedawcą rabaty (po wczesniej, nieznacznej podwyżce od nowego roku).
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Hej Setnik,

taki tekst, to najstarszy numer... ja go już też parę razy słyszałem... Równie często, jak słowa, że" na tym to my prawie nic marży nie mamy"  :wink: 

Pzdr

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Witam,

co to za problem z tym trasowaniem...?

Na razie mieszkamy w bloku i tutaj ściany są dopiero twarde, aelektryk jechał z koksem...
... nie było mowy o dopłatach...

Właśnie wróciłem z Żonką z cotygodniowego objazdu okolicznych budów i pierwszy raz miałem w ręku Silkę (nawet 5-cio centymetrowy okaz /opad oczywiście/ sobie wziąłem  :wink:  )

Jest twarda, ale proszę, bez przesady...

Ja się jeszcze zastanawiam między Silką a Porothermem, więc nie ma mechanizmu "Każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali"... 

Twardość Silki to na pewno nie jej wada, lecz przeciwnie...

----------


## Setnik

> taki tekst, to najstarszy numer... ja go już też parę razy słyszałem... Równie często, jak słowa, że" na tym to my prawie nic marży nie mamy" 
> 
> Pzdr


Zapewne zazwyczaj tak jest jak piszesz, jednak w tym wypadku nie sądze by miało to miejsce - swoją Silke mam od miesiąca na budowie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marzek

> a ile bloczków wchodzi na taki jeden transport?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Robert


Jak braliśmy silkę, to na jednego TIRa z przyczepą wchodziło ok. 21 palet. Ile to jest bloczków to musisz sobie policzyć. Wcześniej podawałem ile bloczków jest na palecie.

----------


## MarcinU

Podjąłem decyzję - buduję z silikatów. Mocno pomogły mi w tym Wasze porady. Wczoraj widziałem jeszcze nieotynkowany dom z silikatów - po prostu miodzio! Prosta idealnie gładka biała ściana. Rewelacja! A cenowo wychodzi bardzo sensownie.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Hej Marcin,   :ohmy:  

witaj w klubie Marcinów, którzy właśnie podjeli decyzję, że stawiają z Silki  :wink:

----------


## Wakmen

Na paletę Silki 18M wejdzie 60 bloczków, a na TIRa 22 palety (mnie tak poinformowali) czyli 1320 bloczków Silka 18M.

----------


## MarcinU

Ja się chyba zdecyduję na lokalną hurtownię. Jak na razie udało mi się dostac cenę 2,44 brutto za M18 z dostawą i rozładunkiem.

Marcin - witaj!  :Wink2:

----------


## rafalg

MarcinU, Wakmen - no właśnie, jakie rabaty dostaliście na Silke. O ile mam walczyć ! Pozdro.

----------


## rafalg

MarcinU - jaie stawiasz ściany nośne (zewnętrzne -2W,3W) i jakij grubości 18 czy 24?

----------


## MarcinU

RafalG - Projekt jeszcze powstaje, ale zakładam scianę dwuwarstwową z Silki M18 i 15 cm wełny systemu Rockwool Ecorock. Wewnętrzne ściany nośne (będę miał chyba 2) też z silki M18.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Cześć,

na 18 wyslę Wam ceny jutro,

a na 24 dostalem 3,40, ale jako wyjsciowa (brutto).

Wiem, że znajomi kupowali ostatnio na Dolnym Śl. 24 za 3,05 brutto

----------


## majki

MarcinU - a nie boisz się, że te 18 cm, to trochę za cienkie na ścianę ? Ale chodzi mi o to, że jak porobi się bruzdy pod np. rury, czy inne rzeczy, to w niektórych miejscach bedzie ściana miała bez ocieplenia parę centymetrów... Tylko pytam bo sam się zastanawiam, ale raczej nad 25 silikaty + 20 cm wełna - wtedy z Twojego U=0,231 zrobi sie U=0,18, a to zawsze różnica... Ale na razie tylko tak gdybam.
Majki

----------


## Marzek

Ściana zewnętrzna 18 wystarczy. Tak podają np. w Silce. Co do bruzd, to w scianach zewnętrznych nie zaleca się ich robić. Tylko niezbędne minimum. Wiekszość daje się w ścianach wewnętrznych. Ja już pisałem, że dałem M24 + 20 wełny. Mam U=0,18 i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## MarcinU

Kable i rury chcę puścić w podłodze i nie ryć ścian. Dom mam parterowy bez scianki kolankowej to chyba bez kłopotu M18 wystarczy. 

A co do ocieplenia to mnie przerażacie - 20 cm?!? Silka poleca 12 cm. Myslałem, że jak dam 15 to i tak dużo. Przemyślę to jeszcze. ktoś z Was robił moze kalkulacje ile to zmniejszenie U scian daje w zysku na ogrzewaniu? Przecież i tak gro ciepła ucieknie przez okna! Może wogle nie warto dokładać takiego ocieplenia?

----------


## Marzek

No wiesz, czy warto, czy nie warto to raczej czcza dyskusja. Każdy robi jak uważa. My chcieliśmy się zbliżyc do wyników domu pasywnego. Choć w reszczie daleko nam do tego. Koszt większego ocieplenia to dodtkowo ok. 2000 zł na całym domu. Dla nas warto. Bo ogrzewać będziemy prądem. Obliczenia robiłem, ale dawno i tylko orientacyjne i wyszło, że jest się o co bić. Poza tym, czy ja wiem jak będzie z kosztem nośników energii za kilka lat? Jak oblicze ponownie dam znać. Może u mnie róznica w kosztach była znacząca bo dom z użytkowym poddaszem i to dość duży (230,5 użytkowej, pow. zabudowy ok. 170 m2 + zadaszenie na tarasem 30 m2.

----------


## MarcinU

Hej Marzek! Jaka czcza dyskusja! Jeżeli to co robię nie ma uzasadnienia ekonomicznego to jest to bez sensu. To tak jakbys powiedział, że nie ważne czy ławy dasz 60 czy 100 cm - każdy robi jak uważa. Wszystko ma gdzieś swój sens - tak jak lawy wylicza się pod całość budynku i nie ma sensu robic szerszych, tak zapewne gdzieś jest granica ocieplenia (jak nie no to zaraz pytanie czemu by nie dać 25 cm). 

Jakbyś się dokopał do swoich obliczeń to byłbym wdzięczny. Też zamierzam zrobić ogrzewanie elektryczne i moze warto dołożyć te 5 cm, ale nie dla U tylko dla zysku na ogrzewaniu. Jeżeli i tak gro ciepła z grzejnika zwieje mi przez okno, to U w ścianach nawet 0,0000..... tego nie zmieni. Ale zobaczę ile trzeba dołożyc za te dodatkowe 5 cm ocieplenia.

----------


## Marzek

Napisałem, że czcza, bo większośc uważa, że 20 cm to dużo. Ja tak nie uważam. Wg moich obliczeń było to opłacalne z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia. Wielu pukało się w czoło jak mówiłem, ze robię 20 cm wełny. Ale postawiłem na swoim. Spróbuję cos znaleźć. Przepraszam jeśli poczułeś się urażony mym stwierdzeniem, ale wynikało ono z tego, co wcześniej napisałem.

----------


## MarcinU

Eeeee tam!  :Wink2:   Nie stresuj się. Nie tak łatwo mnie urazić. Ale chętnie poznam wyliczenia. Nie pukam się w czoło na Twoje 20 cm tylko troche się dziwię. Ale jak ze wszystkim - w każdym dziwactwie tkwi ziarenko rzeczywistości, które trzeba wziąć pod uwagę.

A może salomonowym rozwiązaniem dać 18 cm?   :big grin:

----------


## rafalg

MarcinU, Marzek - Jasię własnie zastanawiam nad ścianami zewnętrznymi o grubości 24 cm a wewnętrznymi noiśnymi na 18cm. Do tego powiem szczerze nie wiem, jakiej grubości wełna: 10 cm za mało a 20 to troszke za dużo (mam małą działkę i nie chę mieć grubych murów   :Wink2:  )

Przeglądałem ostatnio numer styczniowy muratora (AD 2003) i c mi się rzuciło w oczy to to, że sumarycznie ściana 3-warstwowa z silki wychodzi taniej niż dwuwarstwowa. Ciekawe  :ohmy:

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Hej Spece od   :big grin:  ocieplania ścian!

Proszę mi raz dwa wyliczyć, jaki będzie u nas współczynnik U silka 24 + wełna Ecorock 12 cm... 

Z góry wielkie dzięki...  :wink: 

I jeszcze głos z głębi mej laickiej duszy... a propos trasowania...
Jak dojdziecie do "pstryczków-elektryczków" i lamp sufitowych z kablami bez trasowania? No i jak schowacie puszki? Bo chyba nie macie naściennych Hi Hi Hi  :wink: 

Sorki, jak urazilem któregoś Speca  :wink: 

Rozwiązaniem nie byłoby danie płaskiego kabla elektrycznego? Wtedy podobno wystarczy 0,5 cm tynku - chociaż ja w to nie wierzę...

----------


## Wakmen

Ja tak jak MarcinU mam zamiar kłaść przewody w peszlach na podłodze (a na nich będą dechy) i nie widzę rzadnego z tym problemu a podciągnięcie centymetrowej bruzdy to chyba nie jest zbyt trudne do zrobienia. Co się zaś tyczy puszek to co to również nie widzę problemu.
Co się zaś tyczy współczynniku przenikania ciepła dla przykładowych ścian 18 i 24 to zajrzyj tytaj.

----------


## filipek

> MarcinU, Marzek - Jasię własnie zastanawiam nad ścianami zewnętrznymi o grubości 24 cm a wewnętrznymi noiśnymi na 18cm.


Rozmawiałem z architektem i raczej powinno być odwrotnie. Wewnętrzne nośne 24, bo strop musi opierać się z dwóch stron.

Pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Hej,

a kojarzycie może wykresik z Muratora - art. w sprawie ocieplenia wełną (nr chyba 12/03 - jeszcze sprawdzę).

Tam napisano, że żeby uzyskać ocieplenie takie, jak ma 10 cm wełny, trzeba dać 46 cm gazobetonu, 146 cm cegły dziurawki albo ok. 250 cm Silikatu... Trochę mnie to zdziwiło...

Jak się to ma to obtrąbianej tutaj niniejszym "ciepłości" tejże ściany z Silki?

Pozdrawiam

Co do trasowania... To dla mnie nie jest problematyczne trasowanie, czy robie dziur na puszki, ale jak co poniektórzy piszą tutaj o ciągnięcią kabla pod podłogą,...żeby nie ryć ściań to zastanawiam się, gdzie będą mieli włączniki światła na przykład?  :Lol:

----------


## MarcinU

Oj Marcin,Marcin. Silka nie jest materiałem "ciepłym" i jak sobie postawisz ścianę tylko z silikatów to wydasz majątek na ogrzewanie. Izolacje cieplną uzyskujesz dzięki warstwie styropianiu lub wełny. Natomiast silka ma inne zalety jak higrostatyczność, wysoką odporność na mróz, wysoką wytrzymałość itp.

----------


## MarcinU

A! A pro po elektryki to tez nie widzę problemu w pociągnięciu bruzd do wyłączników i gniazdek i wykucia dziur pod puszki. Jak ktos się chce upierać co do wytrzymałości to pionowe bruzdy na nią wogle nie wpłyną.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Hej immienniku "U"  :wink: 

Tekst z ciepłą ścianą to w zasadzie cytat z folderów Silki, które wypożyczyłem w hurtowni... Tam napisano, że 1 cm wełny jets ciepły, jak ok 3cm Siliki, a z art. w Muratorze wychodzi mi że 1 cm wełny jest ciepły, jak ok. 30 cm...

Rozumiesz, ja nie mam w planach jednowarstwowej ściany z Silki  :wink: 

Ale wciskanie przez Xellę, że jest Silka jest cieplejsza niż np. Porotherm jest trochę naciągactwem. Potwierdź lub zaprzecz...

A co do trasowania, to ja też nie widzę problemu... Apelowałem jedynie do misjonarza, który znalazł rozwiązanie (bo "rycie" b. szkodzi...   :big tongue:  ) w ciągnięciu kabli podłogą... Sygnalizowałem, że jest mały problem, np. wyłączniki światła, które np. u mnie przy podłodze nie będą  :wink:  )

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

Przejrzę w domu ich foldery. Na stronie nic nie piszą o tym ani w sekcji izolacyjności termicznej http://www.xella.pl/html/pol/pl/ks_5...countries_id=9 ani w sekcji o zaletach http://www.xella.pl/html/pol/pl/ks_4...countries_id=9

----------


## Marzek

Hej!
Silka na pewno nie jest materiałem ciepłym i ściana z Silki jest na tyle ciepła na ile pokryta jest materiałem izolacyjnym (wełna, styropian). Osobiscie jestem za wełną (jest o tym osobny watek). Sadzę, że ciepłochronnością Silki nie ma się co kłopotać. Trzeba tylko zastanawiać się nad gruboscią ocieplenia. Jak pisałem wybraliśmy 20 cm, ze względu na chęć zastosowania ogrzewania elektrycznego.

Co do trasowania pod elektrykę i inne media. Oczywiście jest to kłopotliwe i pracochłonne. Bruzdy można wycinać tylko "gumówką" z tarczą do kamienia. Pionowe bruzdy rzeczywiście konstrukcji nie osłabią.
Pod elektrykę nie trzeba robić bruzd, wystarczy dać płaski przewód. Chyba, że ktoś chce kłaść przewody w peszlach. Ja mam w peszlach tylko przewody do elektrycznej podłogówki, bo będzie montowana po tynkowaniu. Otwory pod puszki mam wykuwane. Początkowo chciałem kłaść przewody w bruzdach lub peszlach, ale elektryk mi odradził i stwierdził, że nie ma konieczności.
Bo przewody są dobrej jakości (miedź, ok. 50 lat trwałości).
Bo dawanie mniej tynku daje tylko oszczędności na materiale, w przypadku tynku gipsowego, bo cementowo-wapienny i tak cieńszy niż 1 cm nie wyjdzie. Dodam jeszcze, że tynku gipsowego o grubości ok. 0,5 cm nie zaleca się kłaść. Tego dowiedziałem się podczas rozmowy z tynkarzem, który podał, że tynki gipsowe (według zaleceń producenta) powinny mieć przynajmniej 12 mm grubości. Można próbować cieniej, ale to niewielkie oszczędności daje. A zatem przy takiej grubości tynku każdy płaski przewód się schowa.
A co liczby puszek, to mamy ich minimalną liczbę. Tylko puszki pod osprzęt. Wszelkie łączenia i mostki są w tych puszkach. A takie otwory zawsze trzeba zrobić niezależnie od materiału zastosowanego na ściany. Mój elektryk twierdził, że BK wcale nie jest taki fajny, choć miękki. Łatwo coś zepsuć. Na przykład wykonać za duży otwór, a to już BK znacznie osłabia.

----------


## Marzek

Aha jeszcze jedno kable które idą z pomieszczenia do pomieszczenia czasami idą u nas w podłodze, pod ociepleniem, w rurkach z twardego PCV.

----------


## MarcinU

Marzek, a jak mocowałeś przewody do sciany aby nic nie wyłaziło na tynku?

----------


## Marzek

> Marzek, a jak mocowałeś przewody do sciany aby nic nie wyłaziło na tynku?


Elektryk wiercił otwory w ścianie i wkładał w nie niewielkie drewniane kołki. W te kołki wbijał gwoździe z zamocowanym do nich drutem wiązałkowym, którym przywiązywał przewód. Robił to dość gęsto. Przewód trzyma się mocno i płasko. Mam nadzieję, że opisałem to dość jasno.

----------


## MarcinU

Jasno i wyraziście!   :Lol:  Koncepcja prosta i skuteczna. Nie wyłażą Ci zadne plamy na tynku od tego drzewa pod spodem?

----------


## Marzek

No tynku to ja jeszcze nie mam. Ale ten elektryk tak robi wszędzie. A byłem w domu, który robił i już są tynki gipsowe (takie jak my chcemy). I nic nie widać aby coś wyłaziło. Więc myślę, że u nas też będzie OK!

----------


## Szaruś

A czy Silki nie wystarczy tylko zaszpachlować gładzią?

----------


## Marzek

> A czy Silki nie wystarczy tylko zaszpachlować gładzią?


Pewnie by wystarczyło. Ale to prawie to samo co położenie tynku gipsowego mechanicznie. Gdzies czytałem, że koszty materiałow i robocizny są porównywalne. A wydaje mi się, że tynk maszynowy będzie mocniejszy. No gładź pewnie będzie gładsza.

----------


## brachol

witam
a jak rozwiazaliscie kotwienie sciany oslonowej w silce (jezeli oczywiscie ktos ma taka scianke) w przypadku murowania na klej? sa jakies specjalne kotwy albo cos takiego? ja chce dac 18 cm welny na silke potem 2 cm powietrza i scianke oslonowa z silki 8cm i nei wiem jak to polaczyc  ::-(:

----------

Ja będę kładł przewody na podłodze w peszlach ze względu na położenie na niech wełny i dech na legarach. Tego wymaga prawo budowlane (peszli). Wylewki będę robił tylko w łazienkach i kuchni gdzie docelowo mają być kafle. Czy teraz rozumiecie dlaczego w peszlach i podłogą? Łatwiej i szybciej. A co się zaś tyczy mocowania przewodów do ścian aby nie odpadały to zamiast stosowania kołków drewnianych i gwoździ (oczywiście ocynkowanych) to lepszym i szybszym rozwiązaniem są kołki do betonu (fi 5) z tym samym drutem wiązałkowym ale wbijane młotkiem.

----------


## Wakmen

Gośc powyżej to ja. Ciekawe dlaczego mnie wylogowało? Pierwszy raz mi się to przydarzyło.

----------


## wg

> witam
> a jak rozwiazaliscie kotwienie sciany oslonowej w silce (jezeli oczywiscie ktos ma taka scianke) w przypadku murowania na klej? sa jakies specjalne kotwy albo cos takiego? ja chce dac 18 cm welny na silke potem 2 cm powietrza i scianke oslonowa z silki 8cm i nei wiem jak to polaczyc


Są kotwy firmy Habe ze stali nierdzewnej ok 1 zł za sztukę. Ja będę miał takie do ściany na klej. Mają spłaszczone końce. Jest tylko jeden problem - max grubość ocieplenia to 17-18 cm. Chciałem początkowo dać 20 cm styropianu ale w końcu daję 17 cm, min. ze względu na te kotwy.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

jeszcze do wątku o trasowaniu, itp.

Sądzicie, że przy 18 nie będzie problemu z robieniem różnych wycinek np. na puszki, itp.... ?

A w ogóle to, czy 18, to nie jest lekka przesada...?

nie będzie to za cienkie?

----------


## Krystian

> A w ogóle to, czy 18, to nie jest lekka przesada...?nie będzie to za cienkie?


Z silikatów w najwyższym miejscu mam  :tongue: erter+piętro+ściana szczytowa, szyli 3+3+3=9m... zastosowałem grubość ścian nośnych 25cm, mimo, że z wyliczeń wychodziło, że 18cm spokojnie wystarczy...  :Roll:  
...no cóż, ja lubię solidnie...  :Wink2:

----------


## MarcinF

Witam Marcinów!
Rozwiewam ostatecznie wątpliwosci dotyczące "ile bloczków na transport":
Transport cegły luzem (w sztaplach)
-T18 = 144szt w sztapli a sztapli na samochodzie mieści się 11
-T25 =96 szt   -                                                                11
-T12= 224szt            11
-T8=336szt               10
sztapla to technologiczna "porcja" załadowywana w fabryce.
Producent do transportu dodaje taki uchwyt którym dzwig może dokonać rozładunku.


Pozdrawiam Marcin :D

----------


## JarL

A tą liczbę bloczków potrzebnych wyliczacie sami (z powierzchni ścian - powierzchnia otworów i innych materiałów) czy majster? 
Chodzi mi o to czy jakiś współczynnik Kowalskiego trzeba przyjąć na zapas?

----------


## JarL

> Z silikatów w najwyższym miejscu mam erter+piętro+ściana szczytowa, szyli 3+3+3=9m... zastosowałem grubość ścian nośnych 25cm, mimo, że z wyliczeń wychodziło, że 18cm spokojnie wystarczy...


Na skutek lektury stron producenta wydaje mi się że 18 cm powinno wystarczyć. Zastanawiam się tylko jak to będzie przy wieńcu. W projekcie
zbrojenie leży wpuszczone na 12 cm. Szerokość wieńca miała być 25 cm. Zostawało jeszcze miejsce na ocieplenie i kawałek ściany. Razem ściana miała 36.5 cm i nie miała dodatkowego ocieplenia. 

Teraz planuję 18 cm silki i 15 cm wełny, tylko jak to z tym wieńcem będzie? To taki mój plan, który jeszcze muszę uzgodnić z kierownikiem, który mi jednocześnie adaptuje projekt.

----------


## Wakmen

Mój kierownik też miał wątpliwości co do Silki 18. Czy to czasem nie za mało? Pytał. Ale w końcu sam doszedł do takiego wniosku, że jeżeli tak wiele osób pracuje nad tą technologią i tyle z niej buduje to jednak to musi być sprawdzone. 
Ja pozostaję przy 18 i mam zgodę kierownika na zakup materiałów. Jak znajdę czas (a tego mam bardzo mało) to w przyszłym tygodniu zamawiam materiał.

----------


## Kudłata

To Ci zycze duzo cierpliwosci w kupowaniu silci w Trojmiescie. Zwiedzilismy z mezem wszystkie wieksze hurtownie w Trojmiescie, spisalismy ceny, porownalismy, wybralismy i bylismy szczesliwi. Jak doszlo to kupowania to sie okazalo ze TYLKO JEDNA FIRMA (nie wiem czy moge robic tutaj reklame wiec powiem tylko ze na Sandomierskiej w Gdansku)  miala wymagana przez nas liczbe bloczkow. Reszta firm albo ich nie miala wogole na magazynie albo miala za malo. A ekipa juz jedna noga wchodzila na budowe - czasu na czekanie zero. Wiec skorzystaj z naszego doswiadczenia i albo zamow duzo wczesniej albo nie trac kasy na porownywanie cen tylko znajdz firme ktora po prostu bloczki ma.
Powodzenia Ci zycze i polecam silce z pelnym przekonaniem (choc jeszcze w niej nie zimowalam 
 :Wink2:  )

----------


## Reno

witam wszystkich budujących z silikatów! Ja też zamierzam budować z tego materiału. Czy ktoś moe mi polecić dobrą ekipę z Krakowa lub okolic? A drugie pytanie: czy w sililkaty też tak trudno wbija się gwoździe jak w Maxa?

----------


## wegus

Witam

Wszyscy pisza o silikatach i tynkach gipsowych , a co plyta G-K ?
Nie moge tym wylozyc scian ?

Konstrukcja to parterowa dobudowka - silka 18 cm + 12 cm styropianu.
Mysle o plytach G-K dlatego, ze moge zrobic to sam, a szpachlowac nie lubie  :Smile:

----------

Też zamieżam budować z silikatów, są  bardzo dobre i chyba najtańsze. Jednak zdecydeowanie polecam polski produkty, a to powody:
-popieram polski przemysł  :big grin:  
-silika jest droższa (w przeliczeniu za m2) o jekieś 50%
Jednak mam problem, jak murować z bloków BSD180 tak żeby tradycyjna zaprawa cem-wap nie wpadała w drążenia które są dość duże, zamieżam z braku funduszy samemu mórować ściany więc nie mogę polegać na doświadczeiu muraży.
A co do ocieplenia, uważam że wełna jest lepsza, ale min 15cm i układzie dwuwarstwowym, przy trzech warstwach trudno to wykonać i bardzo łatwo uzyskać dużo mostków termicznych, szczególnie przy otworach.

----------


## rafalg

Gościu - ja też się skłaniam ku polskim silikatom (choć teraz ciężko powiedzieć co jet polkie a co nie). Doa mnie alternatywą do silki (województwo pomorskie) są Silikaty Oastrołęka, kótre mają swoje przedstawicielstwo w trójmieście. A jakie silikaty ty proponujesz ?

Co do grubosci ścian - Ja buduję w następującej konstelacji: ściana 18cm + wełna 12 cm + ściana osłonowa (8 lub 12cm)

----------


## Wakmen

> Wszyscy pisza o silikatach i tynkach gipsowych , a co plyta G-K ?
> Nie moge tym wylozyc scian ?


A to czemu nie możesz zastosować płyt GK? Ja nie widzę żadnych przeciwskazań, choć trzeba wziąć małą poprawkę na dość dużą chłonność Silikatów przy klejeniu ich do ściany.



> ... Jak doszlo to kupowania to sie okazalo ze TYLKO JEDNA FIRMA miala wymagana przez nas liczbe bloczkow. Reszta firm albo ich nie miala wogole na magazynie albo miala za malo. ... Wiec skorzystaj z naszego doswiadczenia i albo zamow duzo wczesniej albo nie trac kasy na porownywanie cen tylko znajdz firme ktora po prostu bloczki ma...


I tak też mam zamiar zrobić. Jak wygospodaruję w tym tygodniu troszeczkę czasu (a mam go bardzo mało) to będę składał zamówienie (zakupię) teraz a odbiorę w lipcu. W takim przypadku to kązda hurtownia będzie zabiegać o klienta a bynajmniej tak mie się wydaje.

----------


## Reno

czy wbijaliście gwoździa w ścianę z silikatów?

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Z silikatów w najwyższym miejscu mam erter+piętro+ściana szczytowa, szyli 3+3+3=9m... zastosowałem grubość ścian nośnych 25cm, mimo, że z wyliczeń wychodziło, że 18cm spokojnie wystarczy...  
> 			
> 		
> 
> Na skutek lektury stron producenta wydaje mi się że 18 cm powinno wystarczyć. Zastanawiam się tylko jak to będzie przy wieńcu. W projekcie
> zbrojenie leży wpuszczone na 12 cm. Szerokość wieńca miała być 25 cm. Zostawało jeszcze miejsce na ocieplenie i kawałek ściany. Razem ściana miała 36.5 cm i nie miała dodatkowego ocieplenia. 
> 
> Teraz planuję 18 cm silki i 15 cm wełny, tylko jak to z tym wieńcem będzie? To taki mój plan, który jeszcze muszę uzgodnić z kierownikiem, który mi jednocześnie adaptuje projekt.


Ja mam wręcz takie sny... Wszystko już postawione, elektryk robi "dziurkę" pod "pstryczek" a tu bum coś pękło i z 18 zrobił się null... (a już nie wspomnę o "12")
Daj znać, jak uzgodnisz swój plan z kierownikiem...

Mój potencjalny kierownik nawet forsuje ten pomysł, ale mnie też podoba się idea im solidniej tym lepiej...

----------


## kordo

> czy wbijaliście gwoździa w ścianę z silikatów?




Przyłączam sie do pytania. Jak się silikaty sprawdzają w tzw. codziennym życiu, czy zawieszenie obrazka wymaga użycia jekiegoś specjalistycznego sprzętu , czy wystarczy młotek?? A jak z wieszaniem cięzkich przedmiotów???

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brachol

z moich ustalen wynika ze trzeba wiercic gwozdzie sie kiepsko sprawdzaja a ciezkie przedmioty mozna wieszac bez problemow

----------

Z praktyki (ściany wymurowane z Silki). Gwoździa wbić się nie da. Trzeba wiercić otwory. Ale można bez problemu wieszać ciężkie przedmioty na zwykłych kołkach.
Co do trasowania. Jak już pisałem, to trzeba wycinać bruzdy szlifierką kątową, a otwory pod puszki nawiercać. A jak się troche więcej wybije, to ściana i tak sie mocno trzyma. To wynika z praktyki - wykonana instalacja elektryczna. Gdzieniegdzie będzie trzeba uzupełnic ścianę przed tynkowaniem. Szczególnie dotyczy to ścian działowych, wykonanych z 12.

----------


## Marzek

Ten gość powyżej to ja. Coś mnie wylogowało.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Z praktyki (ściany wymurowane z Silki). Gwoździa wbić się nie da. Trzeba wiercić otwory. Ale można bez problemu wieszać ciężkie przedmioty na zwykłych kołkach.
> Co do trasowania. Jak już pisałem, to trzeba wycinać bruzdy szlifierką kątową, a otwory pod puszki nawiercać. A jak się troche więcej wybije, to ściana i tak sie mocno trzyma. To wynika z praktyki - wykonana instalacja elektryczna. Gdzieniegdzie będzie trzeba uzupełnic ścianę przed tynkowaniem. Szczególnie dotyczy to ścian działowych, wykonanych z 12.


Pociągnę jeszcze wątek rolet nad oknami...

Jak to wygląda w praktyce? Ściana nie jest za wąska?

----------


## Marzek

Przecież masz nie tylko grubość warstwy wewnętrznej, ale jeszcze ocieplenie, przy ścianie 2w, a drugą warstwę, przy ścianie 3w. Moja ściana ma razem 44 cm. Okna są osadzone jako zlicowane z zewnętrzną warstwą muru.

----------


## wg

Marzek, do czego mocowałeś te okna?

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Okna są osadzone jako zlicowane z zewnętrzną warstwą muru.


What does it mean?  :wink: 

Pzdr

Marcin

----------


## Marzek

Okna są mocowane do ściany z Silki. Ponieważ mam ścianę M24 + 20 wełny, to wnęka okienna z zewnątrz i od wewnątrz (grubość glifów) jest prawie taka sama (ok. 20 cm). Może trochę trudno to wytłumaczyć, ale spróbuję. Zewnetrzna powierzchnia framugi okna jest położona w tej samej płaszczyxnie co zewnętrzna warstwa ściany z silikatów (styk ściany i ocieplenia. Juz jasniej nie umiem. Okno, za pomocą odpowiednich uchwytów (do mocowania okien) jest przymocowane od strony wewnętrznej do ściany. Całość jest wykończona pianką. Od zewnątrz na framugę zachodzi ocieplenie.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Okna są mocowane do ściany z Silki. Ponieważ mam ścianę M24 + 20 wełny, to wnęka okienna z zewnątrz i od wewnątrz (grubość glifów) jest prawie taka sama (ok. 20 cm). Może trochę trudno to wytłumaczyć, ale spróbuję. Zewnetrzna powierzchnia framugi okna jest położona w tej samej płaszczyxnie co zewnętrzna warstwa ściany z silikatów (styk ściany i ocieplenia. Juz jasniej nie umiem. Okno, za pomocą odpowiednich uchwytów (do mocowania okien) jest przymocowane od strony wewnętrznej do ściany. Całość jest wykończona pianką. Od zewnątrz na framugę zachodzi ocieplenie.


OK! ale tzn., że masz ścianę 24 i wtedy nie ma problemu, bo jest ona szersza niż "framuga"...

Ale i tak nie do tego się odnosiłem, tylko do rolet nad oknami, które są chyba w obudowie szersze niż np. 30 cm (18Silka + 12 ocieplenia)

... więc będą wystawać... co zeszpeci widok... 

Tak informacje mam od jednego wykonawcy, kiedy pytałem o to w hurtowni, to najpierw robili ze mnie idiotę, a poźniej zaczęli przytakiwać.

Czy ktoś spotkał się z takim problemem? Tzn. Ściana łącznie 30 cm i rolet schowane między oknem a nadprożem...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marzek

Ktoś już wcześniej rzeczywiście o to pytał w tym lub podobnym wątku (chyba jakie ocieplenie do silikatów). Nie pamiętam czy dostał odpowiedź.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Może to byłem ja?

Ale jak to byłem ja, to odpowiedzi satysfakcjonującej nie dostałem?

Jak coś znajdziesz, to wrzuć jako cytat...

----------


## Marzek

Znalażłem. To był *Wakmen* na górze 3 strony tego wątku, ale odpowiedzi chyba nie dostał. Przynajmniej ni widziałem, a czytam ten watek.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Znalażłem. To był *Wakmen* na górze 3 strony tego wątku, ale odpowiedzi chyba nie dostał. Przynajmniej ni widziałem, a czytam ten watek.



A zatem ponawiam pytanie:

Czy ściana 30 cm (18 Silka + 12 ocieplenie) nie koliduje z ideą rolety schowanej nad oknem (pod nadprożem)?

----------


## Reno

Czy w okolicach Krakowa ktoś budował z silikatów? Jeśli tak to jak sprawdziła się ekipa budująca?  :Roll: [/list]

----------


## fiolek

Witam miłośników silikatów .
Czy w ścianie 3W jako warstwę osłonową można zastosować bloczek silikatowy o gr 6 cm  ( np o wymiarach 250x65X220)
Czy  ścianka nie będzie zbyt wiotka ?
Może ktoś tak budował ?

----------


## Witol

A jak się ma grubość fundmentów przy zmianie tehnologii z BK na silikaty? Chcę zamienić w moim projekcie BK na silikaty i nie wiem jak to się ma do zmiany fundamentów. Wiem, że powinien to wyliczyć projektant, ale zanim pójdę rozmiawiać, chciałbym już coś wiedzieć  :smile:

----------


## Wakmen

Marcinie - ja nie znalazłem na forum odpowiedzi dotyczącej montażu skrzynek do rolet nad oknami lub w inny sposób ale poszedłem do jednej firmy produkującej rolety zewnętrzne i ... szerokość takiej skrzynki dla rolety 2m wynosi 16 cm dla dłuższych do 3m - 20 cm wię wymyśliłem sobie coś takiego:
skrzynka będzie montowana pomiędzy oknem a nadprożem. Nie chcę takiego rozwiązania aby skrzynka była doklejona do ocieplenia na ścianie zewnętrznej. Mi się to bardzo nie podoba al jak popsuje mi wygląd budynku. Jeszcze w tej sprawie będę rozmawiał z moim kierownikiem jak on to widzi.
Jak macie inne rozwiązania lub komentaże do tego typy to piszcie.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Marcinie - ja nie znalazłem na forum odpowiedzi dotyczącej montażu skrzynek do rolet nad oknami lub w inny sposób ale poszedłem do jednej firmy produkującej rolety zewnętrzne i ... szerokość takiej skrzynki dla rolety 2m wynosi 16 cm dla dłuższych do 3m - 20 cm wię wymyśliłem sobie coś takiego:
> skrzynka będzie montowana pomiędzy oknem a nadprożem. Nie chcę takiego rozwiązania aby skrzynka była doklejona do ocieplenia na ścianie zewnętrznej. Mi się to bardzo nie podoba al jak popsuje mi wygląd budynku. Jeszcze w tej sprawie będę rozmawiał z moim kierownikiem jak on to widzi.
> Jak macie inne rozwiązania lub komentaże do tego typy to piszcie.


Hej,

to jest rozsądny pomysł... Między okno i nadproże a na sam mechanizm jeszcze ocieplenie? Si?
Trochę na styk... z tymi wymiarami przy 18-stce, ale póki co to chyba najlepszy (a może jedyny sposób...)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fiolek

Jeszcze jedno pytanko . Widziałem , chyba w muratorze ścianę osłonową z silikatów ( łupanych) potem gruntowana i malowaną  ( chyba na biało) .
Czy ktoś malował ścianę osłonową z silikatów ?
Można np. zrobić ścianę osłonową z taniej cegły 1NF , zagrunować i pomalować , bez tynkowania.
Czy to ma sens ?

----------


## brachol

> Jeszcze jedno pytanko . Widziałem , chyba w muratorze ścianę osłonową z silikatów ( łupanych) potem gruntowana i malowaną  ( chyba na biało) .
> Czy ktoś malował ścianę osłonową z silikatów ?
> Można np. zrobić ścianę osłonową z taniej cegły 1NF , zagrunować i pomalować , bez tynkowania.
> Czy to ma sens ?


jak sciana ladnie jest wymurowana to powinno wygladac ok ja mam zamiar nie tynkowac tylko jak bedzie rowna to pomalowac ja farba strukturalna i powinno to wygladac jak tynk taka mam przynajmniej nadzieje

----------

Wczoraj umawiałem się z wykonawcą na wycenę naszego stanu surowego.
Na informacje, że zamierzamy budować z silikatów powiedział - _to dobrze, specjalizujemy się w tym_.
Na wspomnienie o Teodorach, usłyszałem - _Teodorów nie polecam_

Na razie nic więcej nie wiem w tym temacie. W poniedziałek się z nim spotkam, to pogadamy. Ale ciekaw jestem. Ktoś z Was słyszał też coś złego na temat Teodorów?

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## bilbo

powyżej to ja  :Smile:

----------


## JarL

*Witold napisał:*




> A jak się ma grubość fundmentów przy zmianie tehnologii z BK na silikaty? Chcę zamienić w moim projekcie BK na silikaty i nie wiem jak to się ma do zmiany fundamentów.


Mam podobny zamiar i pytałem majstra czy nie będzie problemu z fundamentem. Mówił, że nie, że wytrzyma 3 razy tyle. Z kierownikiem się jeszcze nie spotkałem.

----------


## Juras74

Mam pytanko co do transportu silikatów. Jak wyładowana ciężarówka (ok. 23t) wjechała na wasz plac budowy i czym to rozładowywaliście?
Mam wrażenie, że jak wjedzie takie monstrum na działkę to już nigdy nie wyjedzie.

----------


## majki

Robert - gość : Teodory są niedaleko miejsca gdzie mieszkam. I w najbliższej okolicy, są głównym dostawcą mat. na ściany. A to, że coś z Teodorami nie tak, to chyba pierwszy głos na tym forum. Ja mam raczej pochlebne opinie.
Majki

----------


## Marzek

> Mam pytanko co do transportu silikatów. Jak wyładowana ciężarówka (ok. 23t) wjechała na wasz plac budowy i czym to rozładowywaliście?
> Mam wrażenie, że jak wjedzie takie monstrum na działkę to już nigdy nie wyjedzie.


No cóż wjachała i wyjechała. Trochę się rozryło, ale dało się potem wyrównać. A rozładowanie HDSem. Silikaty były na paletach (takich trochę gorszej jakości niż Europalety).

----------


## bobo30

Czy ktoś kładł tynki cementowo-wapienne na ściany działowe z silikatów? Słyszałam, że tynk może się słabo trzymać.

----------


## bobo30

Nikt nie tynkował?  :sad:

----------


## JarL

> Czy ktoś kładł tynki cementowo-wapienne na ściany działowe z silikatów? Słyszałam, że tynk może się słabo trzymać


Słyszałem, że przy równej ścianie (a przy silce jest duża szansa że taka będzie - o ile jest dobra ekipa) wystarczy 5 mm tynk gipsowy. Dużo się oszczędza na materiale. Poza tym, cementowo-wapienny ma bardziej chropowatą powierzchnię i będziesz potrzebował jeszcze gładzi.

----------


## bobo30

Nie chcę gipsowych, bo za gładkie. Nie podobają mi się, a dobrze zrobiony cem.-wap. owszem, taki chropowaty...  :big grin:  Ale dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## ania

Witam wszystkich entuzjastów silikatów!
Też planuję budowę z tego materiału i w związku z tym mam pytanie do tych, którzy postawili ściany konstrukcyjne z 18-stki lub nawet 15-stki. Czy nie ma problemów z wykonaniem wieńca na tak cienkiej ścianie? A belki stropowe? Na jakich długościach powinny być podparte? A nadproża? 
Kochani, z jakim typem stropu związaliście swoje silikatowe ściany?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Szaruś

Czy ocieplając ścianę z silikatów metodą lekką-mokrą (styropian), trzeba jakoś specjalni traktować tę ścianę (gruntowanie), czy nie? Chodzi o to, że cegła wapiannno-piaskowa bardziej chłonie wodę od ceramiki, i nie wiem czy ma to jakiś negatywny wpływ na klejenie styropianu.

----------


## Krystian

> czy wbijaliście gwoździa w ścianę z silikatów?


O wiele łatwiej wywiercić dziurę wiertarką, włożyć kołek i wkręcić wkręta...w ten sposób założyłem chyba z 1500 kotew, na każdej z nich mogłem się zawiesić i ani drgnęła...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  ( a swoje ważę...  :Wink2:  )

----------


## Krystian

> Mam pytanko co do transportu silikatów. Jak wyładowana ciężarówka (ok. 23t) wjechała na wasz plac budowy i czym to rozładowywaliście?
> Mam wrażenie, że jak wjedzie takie monstrum na działkę to już nigdy nie wyjedzie.


Firma w której kupawałem silikaty przywoziła je na czas i rozładowywała palety na wskazane miejsce... nawet na piętro, bo mieli samochód z takim śmiesznym dzwigiem z podchwytem jak we wózku widłowym i do tego kilkumetrowy wysięgnik...
 :big tongue:

----------


## bilbo

Gwoździe służą raczej do wbijania w drewno a nie mury.

----------


## Krystian

> Kochani, z jakim typem stropu związaliście swoje silikatowe ściany?


Jako, że mam ściany z ,,25-tki"  :big tongue:  , 
odpowiadam na powyższe...  :Wink2:  :
Strop żelbetowy, zbrojony prętami 12mmx6mm 
i wylany B-20 z gruchy (podajnikiem oczywiście...  :Wink2:  )
a zbrojenie wyglądało tak:

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy ocieplając ścianę z silikatów metodą lekką-mokrą (styropian), trzeba jakoś specjalni traktować tę ścianę (gruntowanie), czy nie? Chodzi o to, że cegła wapiannno-piaskowa bardziej chłonie wodę od ceramiki, i nie wiem czy ma to jakiś negatywny wpływ na klejenie styropianu.


Nie ma takiej potrzeby aby czymś dodatkowo gruntowac. Jakiś czas temu kleiłem płyty syropianowe frezowane do silikatów na klej (fachowo jak zalecają - dookoła i packi w środku) i przymocowanie na dwa kołki każda. Trzyma się. Bez obaw.

----------


## Marzek

> Witam wszystkich entuzjastów silikatów!
> 
> Kochani, z jakim typem stropu związaliście swoje silikatowe ściany?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


My mieliśmy ściany z silki M24 i w części poddasza (ściany szczytowe) z M18. Ponieważ strop był wylewany z gruszki, to nie było żadnych problemów z wiencami. Przy wylewanym też nie powinno byc problemów z 18-stką. Co do innego typu stropu to niestety nie poradzę.

----------


## neuron

Silikaty ze wzgledu na technologie produkcji maja bardzo dobre wymiary
Jesli ktos sie zastanawia nad malowaniem warstwy elewacyjnej to wiele zalezy od efektu jaki chce uzyskac. W przeciwienstwie do silikatow
zwykle cegly maja wieksze zroznicowanie wymiarow i ksztaltu  :wink: 
a elewacja po pomalowaniu ma bardziej nierowna fakture wynikajaca
glownie  z gry cieni na fugach. Wybor zalezy od zamierzonego efektu.
Widzialem w Holandii wiele eleganckich domow z takim starym malowanym murem ale cegly nie byly rowne i w tym tkwil caly urok.

----------


## MarcinU

> Witam wszystkich entuzjastów silikatów!
> Też planuję budowę z tego materiału i w związku z tym mam pytanie do tych, którzy postawili ściany konstrukcyjne z 18-stki lub nawet 15-stki. Czy nie ma problemów z wykonaniem wieńca na tak cienkiej ścianie? A belki stropowe? Na jakich długościach powinny być podparte? A nadproża? 
> Kochani, z jakim typem stropu związaliście swoje silikatowe ściany?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja mam w planie M18 z wieńcem (majster nie widzi problemu) oraz strop drewniany.

----------


## Wakmen

Mój kierownik po usłyszeniu, że chcę zrobić strop monolityczny przy ścianie z 18 poparł ten pomyśł. Jakoś nie widzi żadnych problemów jeżeli będę się trzymał projektu.

----------


## aleksik

No dobrze, ale kosz robocizny przy tych kilku wartwach....

----------


## Szaruś

Czy na parterze stosujecie pod ścianą z silikatów jakieś specjalne "cuda" w celu zmniejszenia mostka termicznego?

Niemcy propopnują stosować maetriał o mniejszej przewodności ciepła, np. ISO-Kimmstein. Pewnie i twardszy beton komórkowy też by był dobry.

Co wy na to?

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy na parterze stosujecie pod ścianą z silikatów jakieś specjalne "cuda" w celu zmniejszenia mostka termicznego? ...


W moim projekcie jest troszeczkę inaczej jak w podanych przez Ciebie PDFie. 
Na fundamentach będę miał wieniec w celu zwiększenia stabilności całego budynku a jak wszystkim interesującym się silikatami wiadomo, że jest to materiał dość kruchy. Z tego też względy aby zniwelować wszelkiego rodzaju nieprzewidziane ruchy i osiadanie z niewiadomych przyczyn (niemożliwe, ale... to wcale tak nie podraża zbytnio budowy). U mnie  fundamenty będą do około 40 - 50 cm nad poziomem gruntu a zarówno ściana, podłoga na gruncie i fundamenty mam zamiar bardzo dobrze ocieplić.

----------


## Szaruś

Ja właśnie skłaniam się też do wienca, z betonu keramzytowego. Droższy od zwykłego, ale na taki wieniec i tak go dużo nie trzeba, więc ujdzie. A na pewno klika razy cieplejszy od zwykłego betonu. I wytrzymałość na ściskanie odpowiednie (w okolicy mogę zmówić od klasy LB8 wzwyż beton keramzytowy "z gruchy").

----------


## Wakmen

Szaruś - bardzo dobry pomysł. Za nic nie rezygnuj z wieńca.

----------


## mwoznica

Błagam, oświećcie mnie co to za wieniec pod silikaty! Czy to jest konieczne? Ja nic takiego w projekcie nie znalazłem.
Maras.

----------


## Wakmen

> Błagam, oświećcie mnie co to za wieniec pod silikaty! Czy to jest konieczne? Ja nic takiego w projekcie nie znalazłem.
> Maras.


No dobra na zdjęciu poniżej masz dwa wieńce:
1. Mieści się pomiędzy fundamentami a ścianą zewnętrzną.
2. Pomiędzy ścianą kolankową a murłatą.
Tak do końca to nie potrafię tego wyjaśnić ale spróbuję. Jest to zbrojony beton prętami 4 x 16mm powiązanych strzemionami. Wieniec oplata cały dom aby wzmocnić konstrukcję ścian pod naporem własnym (w przypadku tego pierwszego) lub naporem dachu (w przypadku tego drugiego). Nie wiem czy chociaż troszeczkę pomogłem, ale starałem się jak mogłem.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Do końca tygodnia mam w planach kupić Silkę... 

Kupował ją ktoś ostatnio...? Możecie podzielić się cenami, jakie uzyskiwaliście?

Konkretnie chodzi mi o 24M kl. 15... i 12M tejże samej klasy.

Pozdrawiam i dzięki

Marcin

----------


## mwoznica

Wakeman, wiem co to jest wieniec, tylko pierwszy raz słyszę o tym, żeby go robić między fundamentami, a ścianą. I dlatego pytam, czy to jest konieczne?
Maras.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Ja mam w projekcie "wieniec ścian fundamentowych"...

więc pewnie wyjdzie, że jest on też między "fundamentem a ścianami"...

Jeden z moich wykonawców dziwił się temu pomysłowi /miał własny/ i już tego Pana z nami nie ma....

----------


## aleksik

Wakmen , jak dobrze zrozumiałem to preferujesz w sumie co najmniej trzy wieńce
1. ławy fundamentowe
2. pod ścianą zewn,.
3. . pod murłatą?
Mówiąc szczerze, to moim zdaniem nie potrzebny byłby ten wieniec po ścianą zewn (2), gdyż wszelkieruchy domu i nietrówne osiadanie powinien "obsłuzyć" wieniecw ławie.

----------


## Wakmen

Aleksik może i masz rację, ale ja chcę zrobić ten domek dla siebie i ... ma być jak najbardziej zbliżony do doskonałości (no powiedzmy  :Wink2:  ). Nasz domek ma być naszą wizytówką a nie domem dla wroga, więc będę się starał robić wszystko to co zalecają w prawie budowlanym i ... na Forum. To przecież jest skarbnica wiedzy, tylko należy szukać i szukać...

----------


## grzegorz40

Witajcie!

Czegoś tu nie rozumiem........ Zbudowałem juz swoj dom i tak słucham ze zdumieniem.......

1 Wieniec pomiedzy fundamentami i sciana moze oczywiscie być ale przy silikatach nie jest on konietrzny. Silikaty maja tak dużą wytrzymałaoś na ściskanie ze moze z niego zrezygnować. Ci którzy go dadzą bęa mieli po prostu mocnijeszy solidniejszy i ..droższy budynek.

2. Wieniec pod murłatą............to wszystko zalezy od konstrukcji dachu i wysokości sciany kolankowej.
Przy budynkach z betony komórkowego jest on niezbędny ale przy silkatach zalezy od dachu.  Ja mam wielospadowy na stalowej ramie wewnatrz budynku tak więc przez scianę kolankowa nie przechodza zadne obciązenia ( no prawie zadne).

ALE ZAWSZE TRZEBA DAWAĆ WIENIEC NA WYSOKOŚCI STROPU O CZY MAM WRAZENIE WIEKSZOSC OSOB ZAPOMNIAŁA.

Na marginesie budowałem dom pod poełnym nadzorem projektanta, architekta i własnego inspektora nadzoru. 300 m.kw..koszt ponad milion więc z wienców rezygnowałem nie dla oszczedności tylko ze sztuki budowlanej

Pozdrawaim

----------


## MarcinU

W moim projekcie są 2 wieńce - 1 pomiędzy fundamentami a ścianą czy zwieńczenie ścian fundamentowych, drugi pomiędzy ścianą a dachem czyli zwieńczenie ścian domu. Konieczność taka u mnie wynikała głównie z zastosowania stropów drewnianych zamiast monolitycznych więc coś musi trzymać sztywność budynku.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Zbudowałem juz swoj dom i tak słucham ze zdumieniem...
> 1 Wieniec pomiedzy fundamentami i sciana moze oczywiscie być ale przy silikatach nie jest on konietrzny. Silikaty maja tak dużą wytrzymałaoś na ściskanie ze moze z niego zrezygnować...
> 2. Wieniec pod murłatą............to wszystko zalezy od konstrukcji dachu i wysokości sciany kolankowej.
> ALE ZAWSZE TRZEBA DAWAĆ WIENIEC NA WYSOKOŚCI STROPU O CZY MAM WRAZENIE WIEKSZOSC OSOB ZAPOMNIAŁA.


Po pierwsze: każdy słyszł o czymś takim jak osiadanie budynku przyz pierwszy rok (dlatego zaleca się pozostawić go na taki czas a dopiero potem tynkować). Silikaty mają dużą wytrezymałość na ściskanie ale suma sumarum to są dość kruche. W tym okresie kiedy ściany pracują, niedaj Boże niech dojdzie do nierównego osiadania budynku (z różnych przyczyn - warunki gleby itp.) to może dojść do mikropęknięcia lub w najgorszym przypadku nawet pęknięcia ściany w pionie na całej wysokości. I co wtedy? Ja zrobię tyle wieńców ile należy (bynajmniej tak mi się wydaje) a o wieńcy przy stropie nie zapomniałem gdyż on twoży całość ze stropem i on mimo wszystko jest obowiązkowy przy stropach wylewanych - a ja taki mam mieć. 
Ścianę kolankową mam mieć wysokości 105 cm prz dachu dwuspadowym więc znowu - wieniec obowiązkowy.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich zwolenników wieńców jak również ich przyciwników.[/list]

----------


## ania

Przerywając troszkę tę dysputę na temat wieńca spieszę z podziękowaniem za odpowiedzi nt. stropu i pytam dalej:
Czy ściany wewn. również planujecie z Silki? Z uwagi na rabaty i spójność technologii to chyba ok? A może są powody, aby tego nie robić? Może (z uwagi na ciężar) działowe należałoby zaprojektować z ytonga? Jakie macie plany?

----------


## MarcinU

Daj spokój z Ytongiem! Ja mam wew. ściany z silki + niektóre pomiedzy pomieszczeniami z karton-gipsu.

----------


## ania

Hehe, tak Was podjudzam   :Lol:  
Ja i tak już zdecydowałam się na całość z silikatów. Mam nawet dodatkową "świnkę" do której zbieram na te "łupane" cegiełki. Ale psst.

----------


## Wakmen

Ja jako założyciel tego tematu nie mógłbym propagować innego materiału na ściany wewnętrzne jak silikaty. W moim przypadku będzie to M12.
Podpuszczaj dalej Aniu, albo/lub podziel się własnymi doświadczeniami.

----------


## Krystian

Ściany wewnętrzne (bo o nich tu jeszcze chyba nie pisałem) mam z silikatowych bloczków ...NF3 o ile dobrze pamiętam (2001)(250x120x...230?  :Roll:   :oops:  )

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Hlp!

Wczoraj chciałem kupić Silkę m24 kl. 15.

A tu sprzedawca: Sorry! Ale Xella wstrzymała przyjmowanie zamówień, bo do końca maja mają full roboty...
To w dwóch hurtowniach...

Ma ktoś podobne informacje albo może mi coś poradzić?  :wink:

----------


## MarcinU

*Łomatko!!!* Marcin przeraziłeś mnie! Planowałem jutro załatwiać zamówienie na bloczki. Oj chyba się zdrażnie jak tak będzie!

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Ja jutro jadę i kupuję już z 22% VATem z terminem realizacji na 15. maja...

----------


## MarcinU

Jak mam kupić z 22% VATem to poczekam do czerwca - może trochę stanieje ....

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Jak mam kupić z 22% VATem to poczekam do czerwca - może trochę stanieje ....


Hej, ale facet daje mi oczywiście wyższy rabay niż dawał przy 7% VAT

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> Jak mam kupić z 22% VATem to poczekam do czerwca - może trochę stanieje ....
> 
> 
> Hej, ale facet daje mi oczywiście wyższy rabay niż dawał przy 7% VAT


summa summarum brutto o ile więcej Ci wychodzi?

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Dam Ci znać jutro...

Ale myślę, że w sumie wyjdzie pewnie prawie na to samo...

----------


## ania

> Podpuszczaj dalej Aniu, albo/lub podziel się własnymi doświadczeniami.


Doświadczeń jeszcze nie mam, ale za to mam swoje przemyślenia.
Dla mnie silikat to najlepszy materiał na ściany. Nawet te jego cechy, które nazywane są "wadami" - dla mnie są zaletami. I tak:
- duży ciężar - bardzo dobrze. Ściana to ściana. Musi być masywna, aby nie przenosiła drgań z wyższej kondygnacji, aby można było w nią wkręcić normalne kołki i powiesić tyle ile się chce  i aby można było bez obaw w nią rąbnąć   :Wink2:  
- mało popularna - bardzo dobrze. Przynajmniej wiem, że nie dopłacam za reklamę.
- znaczne koszty transportu - trudno. Przeżyję.
- trudno się tnie - To też nie jest wada, bo do tego są odpowiednie narzędzia.
- trudności w negocjacjach cenowych - Hmmm, w końcu cena to cena.... Zobaczymy...
- droższe układanie instalacji wewn - Kable do kontaktów mam zamiar prowadzić przy podłodze, a kable do lamp - w stropie. Przełączniki jakoś przeżyję.

Reszta to same zalety.

----------


## Wakmen

Aniu większość "wad", które wymieniłaś tak naprawdę są zaletami - dzwiękochłonność, twardość itp. a co się zaś tyczyy transportu to ja mam gratis na odległość 25 km no i rozładunek też free.
Byle tak dalej.

----------


## pawelko

A jak to jest z akcesoriami do Silki: gilotyna do ciecia, takie sprytne kielnie-kasety z zabkami do rozprowadzania kleju, narzedzie do przenoszenia bloczkow. Kupowaliscie to, dostaliscie gratis od producenta, ekipa miala swoje czy obyliscie sie bez nich?

Mam zamiar kupowac Silke na swoj dom w przyszlym tygodniu - oj moze byc wesolo jesli to prawda o klopotach z zamowieniem jej do konca maja!   :Confused:

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> A jak to jest z akcesoriami do Silki: gilotyna do ciecia, takie sprytne kielnie-kasety z zabkami do rozprowadzania kleju, narzedzie do przenoszenia bloczkow. Kupowaliscie to, dostaliscie gratis od producenta, ekipa miala swoje czy obyliscie sie bez nich?
> 
> Mam zamiar kupowac Silke na swoj dom w przyszlym tygodniu - oj moze byc wesolo jesli to prawda o klopotach z zamowieniem jej do konca maja!


Na prawdę się pośpiesz, bo w sobotę jeździłem po innych miatach i wszędzie, to samo...

a z tymi akcesoriami, to sam jestem ciekaw, bo mój wykonawca na pomysł z Silką się nie ucieszył... Myślę, że po prostu nie ma właściwych narzędzi...

----------


## Wakmen

Z tego co mi wiadomo bardzo mało budowlańców (czyt. wykonawców) ma narzędzia o których wspominacie. Chwytak jest najtańszy z wymienionych przez Was akcesoriów i kosztuje około 45zł a podajnik do bloczków 24 około 250 zł. Według mnie dość drogo i dlatego nikt zbytnio nie chce w to inwestować a wolą wybrać pacę z grzebieniem. Po drugie większość muruje na zaprawę tradycyjną. 
Co się zaś tyczy gilotyny to nawet się nie pytałem o cenę. Alternatywnie zamiast gilotyny można używać dużego fleksa z tarczą do diamentową.

----------


## MarcinU

No to kupiłem. Dziś wystawili mi fakturę. 2,44 brutto za M-18. Iława wciąż przyjmuje zamówienia z realizacją do końca kwietnia - może Wam to pomoże.

Co do wykonwastwa wziałem wykonwacę polecanego przez Silkę - ma wszystkie narzędzia (oprócz gilotyny bo uważa, że krzywo tnie i flexem da się to zrobić dokładniej   :ohmy:  ) widziałem budowę przez niego robiona - jest OK.

----------


## ania

Chłopaki!

Jak byście zrobili, gdybyście nie byli pewni czy w dalekiej przyszłości nie zechce się wam dobudować II piętra:
- M24 na parter i M18 na I piętro?
- wszystko z M18?
- M18 na parter i M15 na I piętro?

Chodzi oczywiście o optymalizację kosztów na dzień dzisiejszy z uwzględnieniem powyższego "widzimisia".

----------


## Wakmen

[quote="ania"]Chłopaki!

Jak byście zrobili, gdybyście nie byli pewni czy w dalekiej przyszłości nie zechce się wam dobudować II piętra.../quote]
Z M18 można budować do 4 kondygnacji (takie dane podaje Xella) i przy tym bym został. I tanio i dobrze.

----------


## bilbo

> Chłopaki!
> 
> Jak byście zrobili, gdybyście nie byli pewni czy w dalekiej przyszłości nie zechce się wam dobudować II piętra:
> - M24 na parter i M18 na I piętro?
> - wszystko z M18?
> - M18 na parter i M15 na I piętro?
> 
> Chodzi oczywiście o optymalizację kosztów na dzień dzisiejszy z uwzględnieniem powyższego "widzimisia".


O takie rzeczy naprawdę warto pytać konstruktora, bądź autora projektu !!!

Przy naszym domu wykonawca, który budował i buduje z Silki i ten właśnie materiał preferuje i który jest zarazem konstruktorem na początku proponował M18, budował z tego wiele domów, ale po przejżeniu naszego projektu stwierdził, że w tym przypadku jednak M24 będzie najlepsza. Chodziło głównie o rozpiętości ścian.

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## bobo30

Drodzy silkowicze, ponawiam pewne pytanie. Może pojawił się wśród Was ktoś, kto kładł tynk cementowo-wapienny na silikaty. Jak poszło? Podobno ten tynk się słabo silikatów trzyma, zbyt gładko jest. Zastanawiamy się nad silikatami na ściany dzialowe. Tak cichutko jest..  :smile:

----------


## krzysmak

> No dobra, wszyscy budują lub będąbudować z silikatów ale czy ktoś będzie lub już ocieplił wełną. Dlaczego przy tej technologi gdzie producenci zalecają wełnę wszyscy ocieplają styropianem. Taniej to wiem ale ... 
> Czekam na odpowiedź.


Wybudowałem dom z silki (24cm) i ociepliłem styrobianem 12 cm. Jestem inżynierem budownictwa ale nie feruję kategorycznych sądów typu "ocieplanie styropianem to zbrodnia". Każdy z tych materiałów ma wady i zalety. Obydwa materiały są b.dobrymi izolatorami. Wełna jest niepalna dlatego tylko wełnę stosuje sie do ocieplania dachów. Styropian nie ulega zawilgoceniu i jest znacznie tańszy. Stą jest taki popularny przy ocieplaniu ścian. Wokół tzw. oddychania ścian narosło wiele mitów. Wielu wypowiadających niepochlebne sądy o styropianie sądzi, że wilgoć (para wodna) znajdująca się wewnątrz budynku przenika przez ściany i tą drogą wydostaje się z budynku. Prawda jest taka, że tylko około 4-8% pary wodnej ma szanse przenikać w ten sposób. Cała reszta musi skorzystać z wentylacji, która "w sprawie oddychania" ma fundamentalne znaczenie. Był na ten temat artykuł w Muratorze kilka lat temu prezentujacy wyniki badań katedry budownictwa (Poznań lub Wrocław - nie pamiętam). Mam tego Muratora i w razie potrzeby mogę odszukać. Można również zajrzeć do podręcznika fizyki budowli.  :big grin:

----------


## matth

Co do grubosci ścian - Ja buduję w następującej konstelacji: ściana 18cm + wełna 12 cm + ściana osłonowa (8 lub 12cm)[/quote]

rafalg
 a nie wydaje Ci sie ze te 12 cm welny to troche malo.Ja mysle o 15 przy takiej samej scienie jak Twoja.Moze sie myle ,sam nie wiem  :Confused:

----------


## pawelko

O! Ja też mam trójwarstwową o takim przekroju jak _matth_.

----------


## MarcinU

Ja robię M18 i 15 cm wełny. Będzie cieplej.

----------


## BeataK

chyba wszyscy co buduja z silikató sa chorzy.To jest najgorszy materiał jaki może być a zarazem żadna zaprawa tego nie wiąże, to się tylko trzyma pod własnym ciężarem.Wszystkiego dobrego dla mieszkańców

----------


## alison

*Koledzy od Silki,* 
Zareagujcie jakoś na post BeatyK !. Tak czytam ten wątek od początku, nie wypowiadam się co prawda bo jeszcze czuję że za mało wiem, ale ta krótka opinia chyba jest kompletnie z Księżyca ?.   :ohmy:  
Może nie ma na nią reakcji, bo właściwie co tu komentować ?  :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam i też chcę budować z Sililatów !  :big grin:

----------


## MarcinU

> chyba wszyscy co buduja z silikató sa chorzy.To jest najgorszy materiał jaki może być a zarazem żadna zaprawa tego nie wiąże, to się tylko trzyma pod własnym ciężarem.Wszystkiego dobrego dla mieszkańców


No to Beatko pochwal się z czego budujesz.

----------


## ania

> *Zareagujcie jakoś na post BeatyK !*


OK! Sie robi!





> chyba wszyscy co buduja z silikató sa chorzy.


A jaki numer ma ta choroba i ile dni zwolnienia można dostać?




> To jest najgorszy materiał jaki może być


Dzięki za wiadomość - rozważę płyty azbestowe.




> a zarazem żadna zaprawa tego nie wiąże,


To chyba dobrze - można domek łatwo przenieść w nowe miejsce!




> to się tylko trzyma pod własnym ciężarem.


Tak jak Colosseum?




> Wszystkiego dobrego dla mieszkańców


Dziękujemy, wzajemnie!

----------


## MarcinU

> chyba wszyscy co buduja z silikató sa chorzy.





> A jaki numer ma ta choroba i ile dni zwolnienia można dostać?


I jaki lekarz to leczy bo chyba jestem obłożnie chory (w końcu już kupiłem   :Lol:  )




> To jest najgorszy materiał jaki może być





> Dzięki za wiadomość - rozważę płyty azbestowe.


A ja pustaki cementowo - żużlowe. Te są podobno świetlne! (zwłaszcza w nocy!)




> a zarazem żadna zaprawa tego nie wiąże,





> To chyba dobrze - można domek łatwo przenieść w nowe miejsce!


Może spróbować sznurkiem. Taki od snopowiązałki wszystko zwiąże!




> to się tylko trzyma pod własnym ciężarem.





> Tak jak Colosseum?


I jak mosty rzymskie, i parę innych budowli. Z resztą o ile dobrze wiem to zaprawa niczego nie "wiąże" tylko wyrównuje.




> Wszystkiego dobrego dla mieszkańców





> Dziękujemy, wzajemnie!


Także dziękuję! Nie ma jak szczere życzenia!

----------


## ania

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

> chyba wszyscy co buduja z silikató sa chorzy.To jest najgorszy materiał jaki może być a zarazem żadna zaprawa tego nie wiąże, to się tylko trzyma pod własnym ciężarem.Wszystkiego dobrego dla mieszkańców


....hmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :Roll:  , Beatko, jestem grzeczny wobec kobiet, więc zdrowia i poszerzenia wiedzy życzę. Krystian.

----------


## matth

czesc  wszystkim
 Mysle ze BeataK mieszka w domku bez ani jednej klamki  :Lol:   :big grin: 
Zycze szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia
Pozdrawiam reszte forumowiczow  :Wink2:

----------


## alison

*Witam,* 

Fajnie, że odpowiedzieliście na ten niemoerytoryczny post Beaty K. Wielkie dzięki Wszystkim  :Wink2:   Widzę, że oprócz Kolegów, do których adresowałam moją prośbę, wpisała się także Koleżanka, Aniu pozdrawiam Cię!  :big grin:  Najbardziej podobała mi się wypowiedź Krystiana - ten typ zdecydowanie na mnie działa   :Wink2:  
A tak poważnie: wypowiedź Beaty K była płaska, może wrócimy więc do meritum BUDOWNIA SILKĄ. To będzie dla nas wszystkich bardziej twórcze i kształcące...[ Mamma Mia, ale górnolotnie się wypowiedziałam   :ohmy: ]. 
Pozdrowionka, A

----------


## mwoznica

Pozdrowionka.
Chciałbym się spytać, czy ktoś z Was robił elewację "ceglaną" z silikatów (1NF bez tynku zewn) i ile zapłacił za robociznę.

Maras.

----------


## MarcinU

> czesc  wszystkim
>  Mysle ze BeataK mieszka w domku bez ani jednej klamki  
> Zycze szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia
> Pozdrawiam reszte forumowiczow


No właaaaaaaśnie! Tu jest problem! Brak klamek i gumowe ściany. Dlatego silikat jest najgorszy - bo jest najtwardszy!   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## wg

Właśnie wymurowali mi parter z Silki trójwarstwowo: M18+17cm styropian+M12. Murowali razem trzy warstwy na klej (Alpol). Zastosowałem kotwy nierdzewne firmy Habe typu PK (do kleju).
Moge się podzielić doświadczeniami:
- troszkę się przeliczyłem z tymi kotwami, są one niby do kleju, ale tak naprawdę tylko z jednej strony (płaski koniec). Nadają się dobrze, ale do innej ściany - z elewacją z klinkieru lub z cegły łupanej.
- idzie b. dużo kleju (ze 4xwięcej niż podaje producent). Dzieje się tak dlatego, że przy równoczesnym murowaniu trzech warstw nie za bardzo się daje nałożyć cienko, część kleju spada w stronę styropianu i nie ma tego jak zgarnąć. Poza tym przy docinaniu bloczków, w załamaniach itp. uzupełnia się też klejem, poza tym jest dużo dziur w bloczkach i klej do nich wpada. Pocieszam się, że przynajmniej ściana będzie solidna (klej lepiej trzyma od zaprawy, przy większej ilości otula lepiej kotwy) i szybciej wyschnie.

Następnym razem przy takiej ścianie jak moja pewnie zrobiłbym na zwykła zaprawę i zwykłe kotwy. Jeśli ktoś będzie robił na klej niech nie liczy na zużycie jakie podaje producent.

Sumarycznie jednak jestem bardzo zadowolny z wyboru materiału, ten klej nie jest aż tak drogi, żeby mnie to bardzo martwiło.

Druga uwaga: można zastąpić ściany 24 cm ścianami 18 cm, ale należy się dobrze zastanowić przy ścianach wewnętrznych konstruktyjnych, gdyż wymaga to przeprojektowanai podciągów (zwykle mają 24 cm szer) i mogą być kłopoty z podparciem stropu. 
Przy ścianach zewnętrznych warstowych taka zamiana jest OK.

Trzecia: jeśli docinamy bloczki to nie należy docinać skrajnego przy otworze (drzwi, okna) tylko przedostatni. Silikaty sa dziurawe i lepiej wykończyć brzeg otworu nienaruszonym bloczkiem

----------


## alison

*Do Włodka,*

Wydrukowałam Twój post i chowam do mojego segregatora, gdzie trzymam różne różności na temat budowania! Dzięki za praktyczne uwagi. Pozdrawiam, A

----------


## ania

Ja tak samo!   :Lol:

----------


## MarcinU

Wg - cenna uwaga. Nabyłem dziś w drodze kupna 20 worków kleju. Z tego co piszesz przyda się drugie tyle, ale poczekam. Dokupię najwyżej z VATem 22%.

----------


## Krystian

> [u]Najbardziej podobała mi się wypowiedź Krystiana - ten typ zdecydowanie na mnie działa   Pozdrowionka, A


mrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ale my lwy lubimy być głaskane, mrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
 :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Wakmen

Uwagi Włodka są jak najbardziej potrzebne choć co do wzrostu ilości kleju zalecanego przez producenta przy ścianie 2 warstwowej obawiam się ale nie żeby aż dwukrotnie czy więcej. 
Zobaczymy jak to będzie, a po drugie klej jeszcze nie jest aż taki drogi  :Wink2:  . 
Pozdrawiam. 
A bardzo podobały mi się wypowiedzi za i przeciw silikatom kilka postów wyżej  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .

----------


## Juras74

A jak radziliście sobie z narożnikami (nie dotyczy SILKI bo mają większą długość). Ja mam bloczki o wymiarach 250x240x220. Nie bardzo widzę jak się one mają zachodzić przy takiej długości bloczka i grubości ścian 240.

----------


## ania

> - idzie b. dużo kleju (ze 4xwięcej niż podaje producent).


Włodku! 
Napisz proszę, czy używaliście tego magicznego podajnika do kleju, który oferuje producent Silki?
Może przy jego pomocy faktycznie wychodzi deklarowane zużycie, a wam poszło więcej, bo z kielni spada...
Wiesz, to jest w końcu szwabska technologia - Ordnung muss sein!   :Roll:  .

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Jeżeli mam parterówkę i jedne z wyciągów kominowych została zaprojektowany w bloczkach /zamaist normalnego komina/, to czy z Silki ustawiam "słupek" aż pod dach, czy tylko do stropu, a później już tylko rura?

Czy słyszliście coś o tym, że te "bloczki kominowe' Silki są beznadziejne? Jeżeli tak, to czy można je czymś zastąpić?

----------


## bilbo

> *Koledzy od Silki,* 
> Zareagujcie jakoś na post BeatyK !. Tak czytam ten wątek od początku, nie wypowiadam się co prawda bo jeszcze czuję że za mało wiem, ale ta krótka opinia chyba jest kompletnie z Księżyca ?.   
> Może nie ma na nią reakcji, bo właściwie co tu komentować ?


Oczywiście, że nie ma czego komentować. Tuszu szkoda   :Wink2:  

Nasz obecny wykonawca namawia ludzi, u których buduje, na silkę.
Nas akurat nie musiał. Zgłosiliśmy się do niego już z dcyzją o silikatach. Ale nieprzekonanych on pyta: bloczek z silki jest dwa razy mniejszy niż z bk czy Porothermu i do tego cięższy. Na pewno nie jest z tego nam łatwiej murować. Jak Pan myśli, dlaczego ja do tego namawiam...?

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## dell

A ja rezygnuje z silki.W EU a szczegolnie w Niemczech zaniechano budowania pomieszczen dla inwentarzu zywego.Zwierzeta popadaly na roznego typu choroby.W Polsce nic na ten temat sie nie mowi.

----------


## ania

> A ja rezygnuje z silki.W EU a szczegolnie w Niemczech zaniechano budowania pomieszczen dla inwentarzu zywego.Zwierzeta popadaly na roznego typu choroby.W Polsce nic na ten temat sie nie mowi.



Ło Matko, następny...

----------


## morawa

Co do postu "della" to chodzi o choroby gornych drog oddychania na ktore zwierzeta masowo zapadaly i musialy byc usmiercane.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Joj... To straszne, co piszecie...   :ohmy:   Chyba zwrócę Silkę do hurtowni   :big grin:  
i w ogóle dla bezpieczeństwa wybuduję bunkier + mały szpital polowy...

... to jest pociskanie kitu... /np. w Austrii, gdzie mam rodzinę wszyscy zachwycają się Silką.../

----------


## bilbo

> Co do postu "della" to chodzi o choroby gornych drog oddychania na ktore zwierzeta masowo zapadaly i musialy byc usmiercane.


Akurat, jak to mówią starzy budowlańcy, "z silikatów to się kiedyś u nas tylko obory budowało".
To było w czasach, gdy domu się nie ocieplało, więc taki materiał na domy rzeczywiście był kiepski.

Przyczyna chorób zwierząt z UE musi tkwić gdzie indziej...Ciekawe, że ludzie tam w tych domach z silikatów nie chorują.
Może te zwięrzęta piją za dużo mleka na przykład ?
Na szczęście my ludzie po rozległych artykułach w prasie wiemy już, że mleko jest toksyczne i śmiertelne.
Ktoś powie, że nie piły zwierzaki mleka???
Hmmm, może to właśnie jest przyczyną, że chorują biedaczyska ?   :ohmy:  

pozdrawiam
i zdrowia (nie tylko górnych dróg oddechowych) życzę
Robert

----------


## Krystian

> A jak radziliście sobie z narożnikami (nie dotyczy SILKI bo mają większą długość). Ja mam bloczki o wymiarach 250x240x220. Nie bardzo widzę jak się one mają zachodzić przy takiej długości bloczka i grubości ścian 240.


Trzeba zakupić połówki... tj. u mnie dla bloczków 25x25x23 były to połówki 25x12x23...  :big tongue:

----------


## Musiat

A propo grubości ścian przeczytałem o 18 tce i tak chciałem bo wychodziło taniej ale potem w projekcie trochę mi powzmacniali ścianę do stropu żelbetowego. Teraz co ok 2m mam słupek żelbetowy w ściankach nośnych. ale za to kominy mam od poddasza a nie od parteru to mi powiększyło powierzchnię parteru i zrekompensowało koszty (mniejsza ilość cegieł na kominy (w sumie 2800 szt) a mam ich aż 3 - i wszystcy sie dziwią

SILKA Rulez

Pytanie co to jest ta "gumówka" - być może wiem ale wolę się upewnić - już miałem niezłą zabawę w gadaniu z bratem który na "diaksa" mówił "flex"

----------


## Krystian

> .... ale za to kominy mam od poddasza a nie od parteru to mi powiększyło powierzchnię parteru i zrekompensowało koszty (mniejsza ilość cegieł na kominy (w sumie 2800 szt) a mam ich aż 3 - i wszystcy sie dziwią...


...też się dziwię  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  , bo ja kominy mam ...od fundamentu!!!

----------


## wirnik

Poniewaz mieszkam w Austrii od 17 lat zabiore glos w sprawie wypowidzi Marcina Czyczerskiego.Jest  to nie prawda ze silka jest tu ceniona.Powszechnie uznaje sie ja za material z najnizszej polki cenowej.Mieszkam w Eisenstadt i jak wiekszosc rodakow mieszkajacych tu na stale  jestem budowlancem.Budowalem w Krems,Lech,Innsbruch.Spotkalem sie tylko z kilkoma domami wybudowanymi z tego materialu.Problem w tym ze dom z silki nie sprzeda sie na rynku wturnym.Austryjacy jak i Niemcy ceniom sobie ceramike.Silke stosuje sie do budowy tanich domow wilorodzinnych tzw.getto,chodzi glownie o kosz.Nawiazujac do pomieszczen gospododarczych dla bydla jest to prawda iz zaprzestano ich budowy w tym systemie ze wzgledu na zapadanie zwierzat w choroby.

----------


## RYDZU

> Poniewaz mieszkam w Austrii od 17 .... bla, bla, bla...


Ciekawa sprawa  :big grin:  
Pierwszy post, prosto z Austrii, do tego dotyczący Silki i na jej niekorzyść. Hm....  Nieco podejżane.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

Tak. Coś tu śmierdzi. BeataK - 6 postów i szkaluje silikaty. Dell - 2 posty i szkaluje silikaty. Morawa - 3 posty i szkaluje silikaty. Wirnik - no comments. Ponadto - Dell buduje z keramzytu ("a świnie w betonowym to wogle mieszkać nie chciały" - test Le Colbusier'a) reszta się nie chwali. Więc:
1. Albo faktycznie nacięli się na silikaty
2. Albo maja fabrykę alternatywnego materiału i biznes im się kończy bo ludzie silikaty kupują.

Swoją drogą więcej rzeczowośći w tym co piszecie. Jakoś skład materiału (piasek, woda, wapno) nie sugeruje jakiegokolwiek szkodliwego wpływu. Może pomieszczenia dla zwierząt nie były ocieplane i stąd choroby górnych dróg oddechowych (klasyczne przeziębienia)? Może zasugerujecie z czego wobec tego buduje się obecnie pomieszczenia dla zwierząt?

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Poniewaz mieszkam w Austrii od 17 lat zabiore glos w sprawie wypowidzi Marcina Czyczerskiego.


Nie przebijasz moich źródeł ani w zakresie stażu, ani, jak sądzę, doświadczeń budowlanych...

... ale ta dyskusja do niczego nie prowadzi , więc nie skomentuję...

...za to pozdrawiam!

----------


## Wakmen

> Tak. Coś tu śmierdzi. BeataK - 6 postów i szkaluje silikaty. Dell - 2 posty i szkaluje silikaty. Morawa - 3 posty i szkaluje silikaty. Wirnik - no comments...


Ale jaja. Nawet nie skojarzyłem takich faktów ale ... niech się wszyscy chętni wypowiadają. 
Bądzcie czujni.  :Wink2:

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

A może ktoś wskaże jakiś konkretny artykuł na jakimś niemieckim portalu internetowym? Apel kieruję zwłaszcza do osób zamieszkujących "po tamtej" stronie lustra  :wink:  /Niemcy, Austria/

Skoro tak dużo złego się mówi, to nie powinno być problemu... /zawsze, jak się mówi źle, to jest tego więcej, niż jak dobrze.../

Powiedzmy, że materiał źródłowy przekona mnie bardziej niż paszkwile...

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Szukam, szukam... i nie znalazłem nic niepochlebnego...

Raczej w stylu:
"Unter der neuen internationalen Marke SILKA entwickelt XELLA Kalksandstein innovative Anwendungslösungen. " 

/...nie jest to bynajmniej tekst z portalu Xella/

A może ktoś wykasował te niepochlebne artykuły? Może to jakis większy spisek np. cyklistów albo masonerii? Albo może to afera w stylu Czrnobyla /porównanie na czasie/? Jeszcze się nie mówi, a już coś jest w powietrzu... 

Brawo "Della"! Brawo "wirnik"! 

Podobno jednemu facetowi, co ma dom z Porothermu, wyrosła trzecia ręka...

Informacja sprawdzona, widziałem sam w TVN w programie "Nie do wiary"...

----------


## MarcinU

Marcin daj spokój. Szkoda prądu. Ja tam się nie obawiam silikatów - za dużo czasu spędziłem na porównaniach przez ostatnie pół roku.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Marcin daj spokój. Szkoda prądu. Ja tam się nie obawiam silikatów - za dużo czasu spędziłem na porównaniach przez ostatnie pół roku.


Masz rację mój szanowny imienniku! Chyba już kolejny raz  :wink:  

Czym Marcin ocieplasz swoje ściany? Wełną?

----------


## MarcinU

Planuję wełnę 15 cm. Podoba mi się system Ecorock i proponowali mi na niego nienajgorszą cenę - poniżej 50zł za komplet (wełna, siatka, klej, tynk).

Marcin udało Ci się kupić silikaty z realizają jeszcze w starym VATcie? Ile Cie kosztowały?

----------


## ania

> Szukam, szukam... i nie znalazłem nic niepochlebnego...
> 
> Raczej w stylu:
> "Unter der neuen internationalen Marke SILKA entwickelt XELLA Kalksandstein innovative Anwendungslösungen. " ...


Korzystając z faktu, że znam ów lęgłicz oraz za Twoim, Marcinie podpuszczeniem - przejrzałam ichnie listy dyskusyjne i stwierdziłam, że:

1. Nieprawdą jest jakoby ludzie zachodu nie budowali z silikatów. Budują.
2. Jest ich kupa (29.900 wątków ze słowem _silikat_.
3. Nie skarżą się na choroby
4. Nie twierdzą, że to najtańszy materiał.
5. Dalej nie sprawdzałam, sami sobie zobaczcie

Ja zostaję przy silce   :big tongue:

----------


## Wakmen

Poszukajcie coś jeszcze. Ja nie znam narzecza zza Odry  :sad:  . więc wogóle nie wiem co tam wyżej było napisane.

----------


## wirnik

Witam.Nie widze niczego dziwnego w tym iz jest to moj drugi post,zawsze sie zaczyna od pierwszego.Strasznie mnie zdziwila postaewa moich rodakow na moj post.Majac 64 lata postanowilem wybudowac dom na starosc w okolicach Zakopanego,dzialke nabylem w zeszlym roku 19.8 hektarka.Niestac by mnie bylo na taki wydatek w Austrii.Forum obserwuje od 14 miesiecy a zalogowalem sie kilka dni temu.Co do mojego doswiadczenia to jestem mgr.inz.budownictwa ogolnego mam rowniez 5 specjalizacji.Studia ukonczylem 38 lat temu.Po drodze zjadlem przyslowiowe zeby w tej dziedzinie.Ostatnie 7 lat bylem kierownikiem 32 osobowego biura projektow(1980-1987).W Austrii pozostalem poniewaz moja zona jest Austryjaczka i jest ispektorem budowlanym.Do zeszlego roku prowadzilem swoja 46 osobowa firme budowlana dodam ze polowa zatrudnionych to wlasnie rodacy.Na swym kocie mam ponad 180 roznej wielkosci  domow we wszystkich regionach austrii.Moj pierwszy post byl besposrednia odpowiedzia na klamstwo iz silka jest bardzo ceniona w Austii!!!.Podkreslam jeszcze raz jest to material wyrywczo stosowany do budowy domow wielorodzinnych powszechnie zwanych getto.Nie mam zamiaru przekonywac co niektorych uzytkownikow tego forum jaki material jest najlepszy.Jednak uwazam zamieszczanie nie prawdziwych informacji iz silka jest tu ceniona za klamstwo.Co do umieralnosci zwierzat w budynkach ze silki przyznalem ze jest to fakt.Za przeproszeniem dla tych z wiekszym doswiadczeniem odsylam ich do informacji zawartych na stronach tutejszego odpowiednika ministerstwa rolnictwa i zycze udanego czytania.Dochodze do wniosku czytaja to forum w roznych odrebnych dzialach,ze wiekszosc uzytkowniukow to dorosle dzieciaki bez doswiadczenia unoszace sie nadmiernie chocby dyplomem.Przepraszam ze zabralem glos na tym forum z dorobkiem 1-go postu.

----------


## MarcinU

*Wirnik* - wybacz napad na Ciebie, ale trafiłeś w niezłym momencie - kilkanaście miesięcy sobie dyskutowaliśmy o silikatach o budowie itp i nagle w ciągu kilku dni 4 posty z Twoim na końcu z bardzo negatywnym oddźwiękiem. Jak sądzisz - nie wygląda to dziwnie?

Podaj nam proszę linki do stron z informacjami o których piszesz. Jeżeli zwierzakom cos sie dzieje to nam może też, choć mam znajomych którzy po kilka lat mieszkaja już w takich domach (a zwierzaki to wogle po kilka lat żyją, nie?. Zapewne tam jest też napisane co jest powodem tych chorób co da nam jasny pogląd co dalej zrobić.

Co do zachwytów to co kraj to obyczaj. Na tym forum też można przeczytać, że "w Białołęce to wszyscy z gazobetonu muruja i dlatego jest najlepszy" co wcale nie znaczy, że cała Polska zachwyca się tym. Byc może w Austrii też w pewnych regionach jest inaczej.

Co nie zmienia faktu, ze ja poproszę o konkrety dlaczego silka jest be. Wciąż mogę to zmienić, ale tylko jak ponam prawdziwe powody, nie pogłoski.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ania

Wirnik, zlituj się, daj jakieś konkrety, namiary...

Ja znajduję, że to drugi co do wielkości przemysł w Niemczech, a jedynym jego problemem jest zalew cenowej konkurencji ze "wschodu" - NRD. Silikatowy patent zarejestrowano tam w 1880 roku. Obecnie działa ponad 160 zakładów produkcyjnych. W Dolnej Saksonii proporcja sprzedaży wynosi 80% silikaty zaś betony komórkowe 20 %. Nie wierze że te 80% zbudowało slumsy....

Daj jakiś link!

----------


## ania

Może wirnikowi _Kalksandstein_ pomylił się z fińskim wynalazkiem z gipsu i magnezytu (_Speckstein_), z którego robi się piece:

Speckstein-Verbot an deutschen Schulen

Nach Hamburg und Bremen hat nun auch das Bundesland Mecklenburg-Vorpommern verboten, Speckstein im Werk- und Kunstunterricht an Schulen zu verwenden. Das Bildungsministerium in Schwerin gab am Mittwoch bekannt, da von Speckstein möglicherweise eine Gefahr für die Gesundheit ausgehe, sei seine Verwendung im Unterricht ab sofort untersagt. Gesundheitsgefährdende Belastungen könnten selbst dann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, wenn Hersteller und Verkäufer Asbestfreiheit attestierten. Die üblichen Analysemethoden seien für den Nachweis geringster Mengen nicht geeignet, hiess es.
Da die Freisetzung von eventuell vorhandenen geringen Mengen Asbestfasern nur bei Bearbeitung des Materials geschehe, bestünden gegen das Aufbewahren beispielsweise von Speckstein-Exponaten keine Bedenken, erklärte das Ministerium. Als mögliche Alternative für das Modellieren im Werk- oder Kunstunterricht böten sich Gips, Tonschaum, Kalksandstein oder Gasbeton an.

Przy okazji widać jasno, że silikaty są materiałem uznawanym na równi z gazobetonami, ceramiką, gipsem itd.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Ania ulituj sie nie wszyscy szprehaja. przetlumacz na nasz gesi jezyk. pliz   :big grin:

----------


## ania

> Powszechnie uznaje sie ja za material z najnizszej polki cenowej.


A to już kłamstwo. O, proszę:

http://ibw-bauplan.de/preise.htm





> przetlumacz na nasz gesi jezyk. pliz


_Już trzy Landy wycofały ze szkolnych zajęć majsterkowania materiał o nazwie Speckstein - po polsku ??? - ponieważ nie można wykluczyć jego szkodliwego wpływu na zdrowie, nawet jeśli producent ma atest azbestowy. Dlatego ministerstwo zaleciło, by dzieci majsterkowały w gipsie, piance, silikatach albo gazobetonie._

A skoro niemieckie dzieci mają dłubać palcami w silikatach a potem we własnym nosie - to nie może być szkodliwe!!!

----------


## a_kozak

Sledze  ostatnie posty ale nie rozumiem co maja do tego informacje przedstawione przez Anie.Nie dziwie sie dzieciom ze dlubia w piance ,suporeksie lub zaprawie wapiennej 1:10.Nie moga tego robic przeciez w kamieniu naturalnym ,ceramice lub betonie.Pozatym ta strona internetowa co ma styropian do ceny silki.

----------


## ania

Oj kozak, przeczytaj jeszcze raz.

----------


## a_kozak

Przeczytalem i dalej nie rozumiem tych porownan.Zaczne chyba szukac w ceramice.Strach mnie ogarnal po tych postach,a szkoda bo silka jest najtansza.

----------


## ania

Dobra, ale robię to tylko przez wzgląd na moje kozackie korzenie!

1. Wirnik napisał, że to "najniższa półka cenowa". Dlatego - przykładowo wstawiłam porównanie kosztów wykonania ściany z silikatów i styrobetonu, z którego widać, że silikaty to nie jest najniższa półka cenowa. (Swoją drogą drogo u nich...)

2. Dell napisał o chorobach. Wirnik też. Miały być strony min. rolnictwa. Przejrzałam wszystkie niemieckojęzyczne strony o silikatach. Nie ma jednego słowa na ten temat. Jedynie te dzieci. Wstawiłam w ramach ciekawostki.

Capisci?
 :Wink2:

----------


## Wakmen

Czyżby powstały dwa fronty? 
Tylko spokojnie - bez nerwów. Na polskich stronach również jest problem aby znaleźć coś "szkodliwego" dla silikatów - wręcz niemożliwe. Z tymi zwierzakami to może coś pokręcili - dzisiaj jest rocznica wybuch elektrowni atomowej w Czernobylu więc może coś słyszeliście ale do końca nie wiecie o co tam chodziło? 
Co do cen na zachodzie to podejrzewam, że siła robocza "tam" jest dużo droższa a może i inne czynniki wpływają na cenę silikatów (brak piasku kwarcowego albo występuje w bardzo niekożystnych warynkach wydobywczych)? Którz to wie?

----------


## a_kozak

Przegladnelem mase postow juz mi galy wysiadaja i nic.Kiedys cos napomknal mi moj znajomy ale nie zwrocilem na to uwagi,zapytam sie jutro o co to chodzilo.Co do odpowiedzi Ani to doszlem do innych wnioskow ,silka chyba za granica jest najtansza nawet jesli porownamy ja z styropianowymi lego.Ceny pozostalych materialow zwalaja z nog.Dlatego chyba tem 22% vat  wprowadzili u nas aby troche wyrownac luke cenowa.

----------


## Wirnikowy Kozak von Dell

chialbym zaprotestowac przeciw herezjom gloszonym przez mego rodaka Pana Wirnika. najprzod musze jednak zaznaczyc, ze mam od 17 wiosny mego zycia mieszkam w Austrii a mam latek 97. nabylem tez ciutke ziemi - rowniez pod Zakopanem - jest tego ino 19km2 i musze przyznac ze ciezkawo w Austri wyhaczyc taka ziemie w jednym kawalku. doswiadczenia mam nie malo, bom magistrem farmacji a tez i prof.dr.inz. budownictwa ladowego i wodnego. Przykro mi, ale nie moge podac ilosci mych specjalizacji, bo moj rachmistrz ma wlasnie wolne, a ja sam tego nie zlicze. Do zeszlego roku przewodzilem firmie budowlanej, gdziem zatrudnial 47 osób z czego wszyscy to moi rodacy - Austriacy. Od tego roku zatrudniam juz 147 osob. A to dlatego wlasnie, ze budowac nam przyszlo osiedle 181 domow z silikatow. Nasz zlecedeniodawca minister jakis od zdrowia rzekl nam iz nie zamierza budowac getto i zakazal wszelkich innych materialow niz zdrowe, czyste i rowniotkie silikaty. Nawet ostatnie podwyzki cen na ten material go nie zrazily. 
Ciesze sie jak dziecko na to inwestycyje. Bom  w istocie jest nieco starawe juz, dorosle, ale dziecko. I z jednym sie tylko nie zgodze z Sz.P. wirnikiem - otoz sie nadmiernie moim dyplomem nie unosze, bo jakbym sie tym moim prof.dr.hab.mgr.inz. zaczol unosic to niechybnie bym ulecial jak baloon.

----------


## wawa1970

:big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

Ale się porobiło...  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
Dla mnie sprawą drugorzędną jest większa lub mniejsza popularność silikatów ,,za górami za lasami"... u mnie są bardzo popularne od wielu lat.
Nie będę też nikogo nazywał dziadem, dlatego, że wyda na materiały mniej pieniędzy niż ja.
Zauważyłem, że ostatnio na forum pojawiają się ,,rozwalacze wątków", taki ANONIMUS tylko jakoś tam podpisany...  :Confused:  , łatwo ich poznamy po tym, że:
- unikają konkretów,
- nie opisują doświadczeń w budowaniu swojego domu,
- są pełni agresji i zawsze na nie,
- nie dopuszczają myśli, że co dla nich jest oczywiste, dla innych może być zupełnie bez znaczenia,
- przeszkadza im, że kilku forumowiczów znalazło wspólny język i wymieniają swoje doświadczenia w danym temacie,
- nie interesuje ich zdanie innych forumowiczów, bo oni są tu *tylko po to* aby zaprezentować swoją kontr-rację, 

No cóż, moi mili, są i tacy którzy spędzają życie głównie 
na uprzykrzaniu życia innym... że im tak się chce...  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Musiat

Piszesz że się zdziwiłeś ? A co ja mam powiedzieć jak mi architekt wyliczył ilosć cegieł na komin i wyszło mi mniej niż sąsiadowi który sie buduje na sąsiedniej działce i ma 1 komin mniej niż ja.   :ohmy:   Dopiero wtedy przyjrzałem się dokładnie projektowi i ze zdumieniem zobaczyłem że ścianki kominów są dopiero zaznaczone od poddasza a na parterze tylko zaznaczone otwory wentylacyjne w stropie. Niby jak zabuduję miejsce na kominek to będę miał od fundamentów ale już w kotłowni i wentylacyjny w kuchni nie mam jak zabudować. Po wyjaśnieniach u architekta dowiedziałem się że do tych otworów to przyłaczam sie przewodami lub dobudowuję sobie pustakami od fundamentów ale jest to opcja. bezpośrednio komin jest oparty na stropie i o dziwo zaakceptowali mi to w gminie - czy ktoś ma jeszcze taki projekt?
 :big tongue:

----------


## MarcinU

*DO STAŁYCH BYWALCÓW* - Wydaje mi się, że daliśmy się wciągnąć w czyjąś grę, a wszystkie osoby kilkumailowe to prawdopodobnie ta sama osoba z bliżej nieokreślonym celem. Apleluję o całkowite olanie tego wątki i kontynuację naszych dotychczasowych rozważań. Howgh!

----------


## Krystian

*Do Forumowiczów* - jeżeli ktoś zapyta mnie o coś sensownego w swoim *pierwszym poście*, to też mu odpowiem  :big tongue:  , 
bo mnie i moich problemów przed rokiem nikt nie olał...  :oops:  
mimo, że miałem kilka postów...  :Roll:  , tylko ja po prostu pytałem z pewnej niewiedzy o konkretne problemy...  :Wink2:  
Co do pieniaczy masz rację:
*DAJEMY IM IGNORA !!!*HOWGH !!!

----------


## alison

*Do Krystiana,* 

Tygrysku   :big grin:  Krystianie, głaszczę Cię niniejszym, bo sobie na to zasłużyłeś bez dwóch zdań - taki jesteś mądry, no i pomagasz innym co jest przecież sensem tego FORUM !  :big grin:  . Masz mądre wypowiedzi, doświadczenie w silikatach ogromne i jesteś dla mnie GURU   :Wink2: ! I dzięki, że będziesz odpowiedał nawet tym, którzy mają na sowim koncie 1 post! Cieszy mnie to bo ja mam ich tylko 40  a tym wątkiem jestem baaardzo zainteresowana i mam takie przekonanie, że nie zostawisz ludzi w potrzebie, z pytaniem zawieszonym w próżni ! 
Dziękuję też WSZYSTKIM pozostałym, którzy konstruktywnie prowadzą dyskusje na tym wątku! 
Powiem tak, CV pana Wirnika zrobiło na mnie wrażenie   :ohmy:  , i to co pisła o chorobach też mnie zaciekawiło, może niepotrzebnie tak na niego naskoczyliśmy, chociaż ktoś trafnie zauważył, że chłop trafił na pechowy moment - to się zdarza i to nie koniec świata !   :Wink2:  Więc jeśli Pan Wirnik się nie obraził to może podesłać kilka konkretów. Jak powiedział mój szef ANGLIK: " Nobody has monopol to be right", więc słucham Wszystkich, filtruję przez własne sito i dla siebie zostawiam to co uważam za mądre i wyważone. SORRY za przydługi post. 
Pozdrawiam Tygryska  :Wink2:   i pozostałych FANÓW forumowania, A.

----------


## ania

> a może i inne czynniki wpływają na cenę silikatów (brak piasku kwarcowego albo występuje w bardzo niekożystnych warynkach wydobywczych)? Którz to wie?


Dokładnie tak, Wakmen!
Wyczytałam na stronach niemieckiego ITB, że wyższa cena Silikatów w zachodnich Landach jest spowodowana tym, że dysponują piaskiem gorszej jakości i muszą stosować dodatkowy proces "czyszczenia", a to kosztuje.

----------


## bilbo

> I przosze abys nie zasmiecal tego forum.


a kim Ty jesteś wawa, że w pierwszym poście prosisz kogoś, by forum nie zaśmiecał?
Okay-okay - wiem, że to nie jest Twój pierwszy post w tym wątku. Po prostu wciąż zmieniasz nicki, bo się nie możesz zdecydować. Masz prawo. Nikt tylko nie wie, czemu przeszkadzasz innym.

Oki-doki przychylam się do głosów innych i od tej pory Ignore dla awanturników.

pozdrowionka
Robert

----------


## MarcinU

Marcin nie daj się! Olej to i gdajmy dalej wg. starych zasad.

Dziś złożyłem wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę. I teraz grzecznie czekam ...  :cool:

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Marcin nie daj się! Olej to i gdajmy dalej wg. starych zasad.
> 
> Dziś złożyłem wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę. I teraz grzecznie czekam ...


Pewnie dwa tygodnie i dostaniesz decyzję.... Fajny moment... Człowiek tylko czeka na ten moment, kiedy skończy się papierologia i pójdze to wszystko do urzędu...

Przypomnij się Paniom ze Starostwa po 3 dniach... Będą wiedzieć, że mają klienta, który może być "namolny" więc może lepiej go spławić i wydać decyzję....

U mnie dzisiaj moi poczciwcy wyciągnęli ścianki fundamentowe, a Silka już jedzie powoli na placyk...

Powiedz mi budujesz domek w całym systemie Silki? Bierzesz też nadproża i bloczki wentylacyjne?

----------


## MarcinU

> Powiedz mi budujesz domek w całym systemie Silki? Bierzesz też nadproża i bloczki wentylacyjne?


Nadproża chcę zrobic z Silki U (te, które się da). Bloczki wentylacyjne chyba sobie odpuszczę. Mam komin Schiedla więc przy kominie pewnie zrobie systemowy albo puszczę rurę spiro. Pozostałe raczej z rury, ale jeszcze pomyślę. Taka wentylacja z bloczków jest potem nie do ruszenia, a rurę zawsze można przestawić ...

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Napisał Marcin Czyczerski
> 
> Powiedz mi budujesz domek w całym systemie Silki? Bierzesz też nadproża i bloczki wentylacyjne?
> 
> 
> Nadproża chcę zrobic z Silki U (te, które się da). Bloczki wentylacyjne chyba sobie odpuszczę. Mam komin Schiedla więc przy kominie pewnie zrobie systemowy albo puszczę rurę spiro. Pozostałe raczej z rury, ale jeszcze pomyślę. Taka wentylacja z bloczków jest potem nie do ruszenia, a rurę zawsze można przestawić ...


Właśnie, właśnie coś w tym jest... Ci, co sprzedawali mi Silkę odradzali mi bloczki wentylacyjne Silki, jak również ... nadproża...

Wiem, że to nie ten wątek, ale spora banda pajaców /a może tylko jeden/ i tak go już wypaczyła, ale powiedz mi przy okazji, jak organizujesz "odpowietrzenie" instalacji kanalizacyjnej? Robisz osobny pion w Schiedlu?

----------


## MarcinU

> Właśnie, właśnie coś w tym jest... Ci, co sprzedawali mi Silkę odradzali mi bloczki wentylacyjne Silki, jak również ... nadproża...


Ha! A mnie nadproża polecano z uwagi na jednolitość materiału na ścianie i brak potencjalnych pęknieć tynku na nadprożach, co może się zdarzyc przy cienkowarstwowym tynku i różnych materiałach (żelbet, siikat)




> Wiem, że to nie ten wątek, ale spora banda pajaców /a może tylko jeden/ i tak go już wypaczyła, ale powiedz mi przy okazji, jak organizujesz "odpowietrzenie" instalacji kanalizacyjnej? Robisz osobny pion w Schiedlu?


A tu nic. Architekt polecił mi zaworki kierunkowe do napowietrzania kanalizy. Kończysz rurę za kibelkiem i montujesz takiego gżdyla co zasysa powietrze a nie puszcza smrodku. I nie trzeba wywiewki. Pogadam jeszcze z "rurarzami" co oni na to ale mnie się pomysł podoba - po co rurę nad dach ciągnąć?

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Daj mi znać coś więcej na czym to polega...

Ciekawa sprawa...

----------


## awt

Też bym takie coś chciał, bo już miałem puszczać rurę ...

----------


## Wakmen

Zakładałem ten wątek w celu wymiany informacji i doświadczenia w budowaniu silikatami więc *proszę* wszystkich pełnych energii i niewyżytych aby *nie pyskowali i brzydko się nie rozpisywali*. Nie chciałbym aby osoby zainteresowane tą dziedziną budownictwa pouciekały i był koniec tego wątku.
Z góry dziękuję. 
Ja też zakupiłem nadproża U-18 i myślę, że nie są one aż tak złe. Zastanawiam się tylko z czego wykonać komin. Cegły pełnej? Drogo i dużo roboty a i ryzyko dobrego wykonania małe. Kształtki silikatowe czy ceramiczne? Jakie? A komin dymowy z czego? 
Macie jakieś propozycje w technologi silikatowej?

----------


## bilbo

Nasz wykonawca, budujący z Silki chętnie i w sposób raczej przemyślany, stawia nam kominy dymowe (do kominków) z wkładami Schiedla. Do kanałów wentylacyjnych stosuje pustaki wentylacyjne silki. Nadproża daje zwykłe betonowe.

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## MarcinU

Ja mam komin Schiedla w całości Rondo Plus (tzn wkład i pustaki). Natomiast mam problem z nadprożami bo nie do końca podobają mi sie wyliczenia z mojego projektu. Macie jakieś wnioski jak to wykonać (np. maksymalne długosci przy 4 prętach zbrojeniowych itp)

----------


## awt

Mnie podoba się poujoulat (483 zł /1,2 m) dwuścienny stalowy + koszty przejść systemowych przez strop (81 zł) i przejść dachowych (400 zł) lub nasady kominowej (tu już podobno drogo bo 2000 zł lub więcej)
Będę robił silką na klej, mnóstwo wełny i ogrzewanie elektryczne. A w przyszłości jak zdobędę kasę to postawię kominek i wtedy można taki poujoulat dokupić i czysto zamontować. Na etapie budowy nie muszę żadnego komina budować, (wentylację chcę mieć mechaniczną).

----------


## Krystian

> Architekt polecił mi zaworki kierunkowe do napowietrzania kanalizy. Kończysz rurę za kibelkiem i montujesz takiego gżdyla co zasysa powietrze a nie puszcza smrodku. I nie trzeba wywiewki. Pogadam jeszcze z "rurarzami" co oni na to ale mnie się pomysł podoba - po co rurę nad dach ciągnąć?


Mnie się też ten pomysł podoba...  :big tongue:  

Co do kominów to:
*wentylacyjne* mam z kształtek ceramicznych omurowanych dokoła bloczkami silikatowymi, a nad dachem klinkierem,w jednej z nich rura kwasoodporna do spalin z pieca gazowego,
*dymowe* mam z cegły ceramicznej pełnej obudowanej klinkierem.

----------


## mifim

Jestem ciekaw czy ktoś stosował bloczki silikatowe do ścian fundamentowych. 
Mifim

----------


## RafaelS

* mifim* u mnie z silikatow jest piwnica ponad metr w  ziemi juz dwie zimy i nic zlego sie nie dzieje. Izolacja z papy na lawie, folia z wypustkami i dalej styropian na zewnatrz. Aktualnie stan surowy otwarty.

----------


## MarcinU

Dyskusje na temat bloczków wentylacyjnych zinspirowały mnie do zastanowienia się nad takim pomysłem: a może by tak kanał wentylacyjny "wpuścić" w ścianę? Blok wentylacyjny to 24x24x19. Jakbym zrobił tak:         


```
         |-------|-------|
---------|       |       |-------------------
         |       |       |
         |       |       | 
---------|-------|-------|------------------
```

tworząc wewnątrz ścian 2 kanały wentylacyjne to jak sądzicie będzie OK?
Jak w tym wypadku usztywnić ścianę? Jak to wyprowadzić na poddaszu - murować do samej góry czy dalej dać rurę spiro i dachówkę wentylacyjną?

----------


## rafalg

MarcinU - też się nad tym zastanawiałem, alekonkretnej odpowiedzi nie mam. Czekam z Tobą na propozycje i doswiadczenia forumowiczów.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Dyskusje na temat bloczków wentylacyjnych zinspirowały mnie do zastanowienia się nad takim pomysłem: a może by tak kanał wentylacyjny "wpuścić" w ścianę? Blok wentylacyjny to 24x24x19. Jakbym zrobił tak:         
> 
> 
> ```
>          |-------|-------|
> ---------|       |       |-------------------
>          |       |       |
>          |       |       | 
> ---------|-------|-------|------------------
> ...


Ja mam tak w projekcie, ale nie wiem, jak to będzie wyglądać w realizacji...

Wiem, ze nad stropem ma być rura w jakiejś otulinie, żeby się nie skraplało w środku... i nie tworzył się grzybek... Tak mi powiedzieli w moim MTM'ie...

Czekam Marcin, co wyjdzie z Twojej inspiracji  :wink: 

Udanego odpoczynku!

----------


## Wakmen

Marcinie na budowach z Ytongu widziałem takie rozwiązanie jakie opisujesz i chyba jest OK (ale ściana i kształtki były jednakowej grubości). Po długim weekendzie przedyskutuję sprawę kominów a wszczególności takie rozwiązanie z moim kierownikiem. Dam znać jeżeli ktoś z Was mnie nie wyprzedzi  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Krystian

> Dyskusje na temat bloczków wentylacyjnych zinspirowały mnie do zastanowienia się nad takim pomysłem: a może by tak kanał wentylacyjny "wpuścić" w ścianę? Blok wentylacyjny to 24x24x19. Jakbym zrobił tak:         
> 
> 
> ```
>          |-------|-------|
> ---------|       |       |-------------------
>          |       |       |
>          |       |       | 
> ---------|-------|-------|------------------
> ...


Zacznę od końca - konstrukcyjnie na poddaszu będzie kłopot, jeszcze większy nad dachem, chyba, że jak piszesz zrezygnujesz z komina, ale mam obawy co do prawidłowości działania kanału wentylacyjnego zakończonego...dachówką wentylacyjną...  :Roll:  
...ścianę usztywnić można kotwami, ale z jednej strony prostomi, z drugiej zaś wyginanymi, aby nie wchodziły w otwór.
Zyskujesz niewątpliwie na powierzchni wszystkich pomieszczeń, przez które przechodzić ma komin wentylacyjny.
Pytałeś kierownika budowy???

----------


## Robur

A można się spytać jaki klej wam ostatnio przywozili ? Czy oryginalny tzn. systemowy klej SILKA ,czy może jakieś zamienniki ?

----------


## Gierga

Pytanie do silikowców:

Jakiej firmy kupowaliście klej ???? i w jakiej cenie???

Słyszeliście coś o Vario G cena 30 zeta za wór 25kg. Tylko, że z tego co czytam to ludzie kupują klej w granicach 15 zeta za podobną ilość.

Pomóżcie!!!!

----------


## wg

alpol po 13,9 zł za 25 kg. www.alpol.pl

----------


## Wakmen

Ja tak jak Marzek instalację elektryczną mam zamiar  prowadzić dołem. W moim przypaodku będzie to w peszlach pomiędzy legarami, bez rzadnych puszek u góru ściany.

----------


## ALF

Co to jest SILKA?

----------


## Wakmen

> Co to jest SILKA?


Zajrzyj tutaj.



> Dyskusje na temat bloczków wentylacyjnych zinspirowały mnie do zastanowienia się nad takim pomysłem: a może by tak kanał wentylacyjny "wpuścić" w ścianę? Blok wentylacyjny to 24x24x19. Jakbym zrobił tak:         
> 
> 
> ```
>          |-------|-------|
> ---------|       |       |-------------------
>          |       |       |
>          |       |       | 
> ---------|-------|-------|------------------
> ...


W projekcie (na parterze) mam 4 kanały wentylacyjne i pomiędzy nimi jeden dymowy i wszystko wykonane z pełnej cegły. Po ostatnie rozmowie z kierownikiem zaproponował wykonanie kanałów wentylacyjnych z czego chcę a dymowy z cegły pełnej i wkładu żaroodpornego lub  zestawu Szheidla lub podobny ale ostrzegł, że są cholernie drogie. Cały komin nad dachem z klinkierówki.

----------


## NOTO

> Hallo, puk, puk.
> Jest tam ktoś? Wszyscy dookoła wiedzą co to jest, znają zalety i wady ale czy nik nie budował w tej technologii? Nie chce mi się wierzyć.



Własnie wczoraj oglądałem dom wybudowany w takiej technologii. Stan surowy zamknięty. Wyglądał dobrze (wykonawca Skanska). Teraz tylko obawiam się osadzania tam instalacji .... SILKA to twardy materiał ...
Jeszcze nie wiem jakich narzędzi do tego użyć .

----------


## MarcinU

> W projekcie (na parterze) mam 4 kanały wentylacyjne i pomiędzy nimi jeden dymowy i wszystko wykonane z pełnej cegły. Po ostatnie rozmowie z kierownikiem zaproponował wykonanie kanałów wentylacyjnych z czego chcę a dymowy z cegły pełnej i wkładu żaroodpornego lub  zestawu Szheidla lub podobny ale ostrzegł, że są cholernie drogie. Cały komin nad dachem z klinkierówki.


Ja dymowy kupiłem Schiedla Rondo Plus za 7,66m zapłaciłem niecałe 2500 zł za komplet (pustaki, rury, wyczystka itp).

----------


## aishan

> Ja dymowy kupiłem Schiedla Rondo Plus za 7,66m zapłaciłem niecałe 2500 zł za komplet (pustaki, rury, wyczystka itp).


Ja przy podobnej wysokości [ok. 7,80m] kupiłem komin podobny do Schiedla - firmy Eco-Zapel z Wrocławia - za kompletny system - rury, wełna, kit kwasoodporny do łączenia rur, pustaki keramzytowe zapłaciłem ok. 1750zł. Pustaki mają też dodatkowo jedną przegrodę do systemu wentylacyjnego.
Pozdrawiam Aishan

----------


## Robur

Czy juz nikt nie buduje z SILKI oprocz mnie ?

----------


## aishan

Generalnie z silikatów to ja buduję, ale nie z Silki, tylko z bloczków z Kluczy.

----------


## wg

Robur, chyba nie ma czegoś takiego jak klej silka. Każdy hurtownik proponuje ci jakąś zaprawę do silikatów. Ja miałem przeważnie propozycje kupna alpolu, ale też atlasa Kb15.

----------


## brachol

a jak to jest ze sciana kolankowa? trzeba ja jakos dodatkowo wzmacniac jezeli sie buduje z silikatow? wyskokosc scianki 110 cm

----------


## BK

> Generalnie z silikatów to ja buduję, ale nie z Silki, tylko z bloczków z Kluczy.


I jak znajdujesz?
Mam ofertę z hurtowni - dobry materiał?
Spotkałam się z opinia że bardziej warto z oryginalnej Silki bo gładsza, można przyoszczędzić na tynku - od wewnątrz wystarczy cienki gips.

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - w projekcie mam ławy 40-tki pod beton komórkowy 24 + docieplenie.
Czy jak zmienię ściany na silikat 24 to muszę przeliczać te fundamenty?
Wykonawcy namawiają na 60-tkę tak czy inaczej ale chyba byłyby za szerokie - trochę szkoda kasy. Czy wg was te ławy wystarczą?

----------


## JarL

Kiedyś próbowałem sprawdzić ile ściana z SILKI M18 będzie cięższa od BK 24 cm i wyszło mi że dwukrotnie.
U mnie akurat ławy są 60 cm + 'podbeton' - to raczej   :Wink2:  wytrzyma wg majstra. Natomiast kierownik zwrócił uwagę na ścianki działowe na piętrze. Tam gdzie nie ma oparcia na ściance z parteru, a jest na podciągu - będzie BK aby nie zmieniać obliczonej konstrukcji stalowej.

----------


## Wakmen

[quote="BK"]


> ... Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - w projekcie mam ławy 40-tki pod beton komórkowy 24 + docieplenie.
> Czy jak zmienię ściany na silikat 24 to muszę przeliczać te fundamenty?
> Wykonawcy namawiają na 60-tkę tak czy inaczej ale chyba byłyby za szerokie - trochę szkoda kasy. Czy wg was te ławy wystarczą?


Ja będę miał M18 i ławy 60. Kierownik też takie zalecał a w Twoim przypadku napewno 60 cm.

----------


## Wakmen

> a jak to jest ze sciana kolankowa? trzeba ja jakos dodatkowo wzmacniac jezeli sie buduje z silikatow? wyskokosc scianki 110 cm


Ja w mam podobnie i wieniec będzie wzmocniony pionowymi zbrojeniami co 130 cm 4 prętami fi 12 i strzemionami fi 6 co 25cm.

----------


## Robur

Do wg: z tym klejem systemowym, to zmylily mnie materialy propagandowe. Oczywiscie uzywam Alpolu.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Witam wszystkich,

Silka jedzie do mnie na plac...

... a ja dalej nie zdecydowałem się, czy klej, czy zaprawę...?

Mój wykonawca sugeruję, że taniej i jemu wygodniej....
... a i tak do pierwszej warstwy używać trzeba zaprawy...

Klej czy zaprawa?

----------


## Setnik

> Witam wszystkich,
> Klej czy zaprawa?


Murując na klej pamiętaj o wiekszym zużyciu Silki (15,3 zamiast 14,7 szt./m2). U mnie z kolei murarze zużyli znacznie więcej kleju niż wynikało to z KNR wydanego przez Xellę, dokładnie jeszcze nie sprawdzałem o ile, ale szacuję że zużycie kleju (Alpol AZ 110, Ryczek 13 zł/25 kg) mogło być większe nawet o 50%. Mimo wszystko bez wahania ponownie wybrał bym klej, wykorzystana jest wtedy jedna z zalet Silki - precyzja wymiarów bloczków. Ściana jest równa i gładka, z pewnościa tynk nie bedzie musiał być zbyt gruby.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Robur

Wyliczono mi zuzycie kleju na 50 workow, a wyjdzie ok. 80. Roznica ta wynika z faktu, ze rzeczywiste wymiary bloczkow nieco roznia sie od tych z materialow propagandowych tzn. 19 cm i wahaja sie w granicach 18.9 - 19.5 cm.Oczywiscie moi majstrowie uzywali dozownika.Jednak glowny majster twierdzi,ze klei duzo lepiej wiaze niz zaprawa.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Wyliczono mi zuzycie kleju na 50 workow, a wyjdzie ok. 80. Roznica ta wynika z faktu, ze rzeczywiste wymiary bloczkow nieco roznia sie od tych z materialow propagandowych tzn. 19 cm i wahaja sie w granicach 18.9 - 19.5 cm.Oczywiscie moi majstrowie uzywali dozownika.Jednak glowny majster twierdzi,ze klei duzo lepiej wiaze niz zaprawa.Pozdrawiam.


Hej 80 worków na ile palet Silki? 80?

----------


## Wakmen

Oj chyba wszyscy budują bo taki przestój w tym wątku.

----------


## RYDZU

A jak z ławami fundamentowymi?
Konkretnie chodz mi o to, że w projekcie mam ławy szerokości 90 cm i grubości 40 ze zbrojeniem 4x12 - i tak się zastanawiam czy wystarczy?
Stanie na tym w końcu prawie 8 metrów ścian z silikatów...  :Confused:  

pozdrawiam silikatowców

----------


## rafalg

Jestem właśnie na etapie poszukiwaniu kleju do silikatów (ja buduje z silikatów Oastrołęka), Czy żeczywiści Alpol AZ110 jest jedynym klejem polecanym (13zl/25kg) , czy może są inne propozycje?  :Confused:

----------


## wg

Atlas KB15 też się nadaje ale nie jest biały.

----------


## henzo

Alpol AZ 110 jest świetny, nie ma co marudzić. 
Co wybrać-klej czy zaprawę tradycyjną? PROPONUJĘ TYLKO KLEJ, czysto,równo i mocno.

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

> Jestem właśnie na etapie poszukiwaniu kleju do silikatów (ja buduje z silikatów Oastrołęka), Czy żeczywiści Alpol AZ110 jest jedynym klejem polecanym (13zl/25kg) , czy może są inne propozycje?


Alpol za 13 zł??? Ja płacę 18 zł i jestem szczęśliwy, że to dość tanio...

----------


## wg

Ja płaciłem 12 zł za 25 kg. Firma TIM z Bartyckiej. Najlepiej zadzwonić do Alpolu i zapytać o hurtownię w swojej okolicy.

----------


## ania

Chłopaki!!!

A czy któryś z was budował silką na *płycie* fundamentowej?

----------


## aishan

> I jak znajdujesz?
> Mam ofertę z hurtowni - dobry materiał?
> Spotkałam się z opinia że bardziej warto z oryginalnej Silki bo gładsza, można przyoszczędzić na tynku - od wewnątrz wystarczy cienki gips.
> 
> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - w projekcie mam ławy 40-tki pod beton komórkowy 24 + docieplenie.
> Czy jak zmienię ściany na silikat 24 to muszę przeliczać te fundamenty?
> Wykonawcy namawiają na 60-tkę tak czy inaczej ale chyba byłyby za szerokie - trochę szkoda kasy. Czy wg was te ławy wystarczą?


Witam! Sorki za zwłokę!
Co do materiału to właśnie skończyli fundamenty i jak nic nie stanie na przeszkodzie to będę miał pierwsze bloczki na budowie pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia. Ale Krystian z nich budował i był zadowolony i polecał. Co do gładkości - to się nie będę wypowiadał, choć sądzę, że to bez różnicy. Ławy radzę dokładnie sprawdzić, a przy wysokich to i dozbroić. Aha ja też kupowałem w hurtowni, bo tam taniej niż bezpośrednio w wytwórni. Pozdrawiam Aishan

----------


## brachol

a nei wiecie przypadkiem czy jak dam strop drewniany to zrekompensuje to wiekszy ciezar silikatow w stosunku do ceramiki?

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał rafalg
> 
> Jestem właśnie na etapie poszukiwaniu kleju do silikatów (ja buduje z silikatów Oastrołęka), Czy żeczywiści Alpol AZ110 jest jedynym klejem polecanym (13zl/25kg) , czy może są inne propozycje? 
> 
> 
> Alpol za 13 zł??? Ja płacę 18 zł i jestem szczęśliwy, że to dość tanio...


A ja widziałem cenę 15,90 i jak nie dostanę tańszego to się skuszę.

----------


## Wakmen

> A jak z ławami fundamentowymi?
> Konkretnie chodz mi o to, że w projekcie mam ławy szerokości 90 cm i grubości 40 ze zbrojeniem 4x12 - i tak się zastanawiam czy wystarczy?
> Stanie na tym w końcu prawie 8 metrów ścian z silikatów...


Ja mam w projekcie (i takie robię) ławy szerokości 60 cm i wysokości 10 cm chudziaku + 35 cm B20 zbrojonego tak jak Ty i kierownik powiedział , że to wystarczy (a projekt był robiony pod ceramikę).

----------


## Robur

Ja natomiast mialem rowniez projekt robiony pod ceramike ( niejaki Porotherm 44 P+W ) .Na spodzie mialo byc 10 cm chudziaka, a lawy 60x30 cm zbrojone 4x12.I tak zostawilem. Dalem jedynie B 20 zamiast B 15 na co moj majster stwierdzil, ze to wyrzucanie pieniedzy w bloto.Zmiane materialu na sciany (SILKA M 24)  i wynikajace stad zmiany obciazen  konsultowalem oczywiscie z najwiekszymi autorytetami.Dom jest parterowy z poddaszem nieuzytkowym.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krystian

> A jak z ławami fundamentowymi?
> Konkretnie chodz mi o to, że w projekcie mam ławy szerokości 90 cm i grubości 40 ze zbrojeniem 4x12 - i tak się zastanawiam czy wystarczy?
> Stanie na tym w końcu prawie 8 metrów ścian z silikatów...


Ściany trójwarstwowe zewnętrzne o grubości prawie 50cm stoją na fundamencie o szerokości 70cm i wys. 40cm, zbrojone podobnie - 4xfi12 żebrowany, strzemiona co 25-30cm, pod ścianami wewnętrznymi szerokość fundamentu wynosi 50cm. Tu trochę widać:

----------


## henzo

A jaka to różnica-płyta czy fundament.
Oczywiście mam na myśli sposób murowania.

----------


## ania

> A jaka to różnica-płyta czy fundament.
> Oczywiście mam na myśli sposób murowania.



Sposób murowania - ten sam. Ja miałam na myśli raczej ciężar silikatów i wynikające stąd wymagania dla posadowienia ścian. Czy płyt pod silikaty nie trzeba jakoś szczególnie zbroić???

----------


## kordo

Pozwolę sobie przyłączyć się  do pytań o fundamenty - mianowicie w projekcie mam szerokość ław 45 cm przewidzianych dla MAXa, a chcemy budowac z silki M24. Poradzcie, czy tak wystarczy czy trzeba ten fudament jakos dodatkowo powiększać ? (architekt adaptujacy projekt twierdzi że jest OK   :Confused:   ). 
  Po przeczytaniu postów powyżej ogarnęła mnie wizja zapadającego się lub zwalajacego na głowę silikatowego domku ...

----------


## RYDZU

Konsultowałem moje monstrualne jak się okazuje ławy (90 szer i 40 wys)
z kilkoma niezależnymi osobami. I wychodzi z tych konsultacji że zrobię
ławy węższe - bo te moje chyba przyjęto na grunty ze szkodami górniczymi.
Najszersze ławy jakie spotkałem to były 70-tki.   :Confused:  
Mam jeszcze prawie miesiąc, więc mogę sobie pozwolić na zastanawianie
 i analizę na spokojnie. Po weekendzie poznamy ostateczną decyzję
- podejmiemy ją wspólnie z kierownikiem i projektantem.

pozdrawiam

----------


## miwol

Te dywagacje zakończyłby pewnie jednym zdaniem jakiś konstruktor budowlany z krwi i kości, jednak jeśli można to dorzucę tu trochę mojej filozofii  :smile:  

Wylałem ławy wczoraj, są to pierwsze ławy w moim życiu... więc trudno mnie nazwać fachowcem. Niemniej popytałem konstruktora o reguły rządzące kształtem ław i oto co mi powiedział: W domu ze stropem betonowym (lanym, teriva, itp.) ławy pod wewnętrzne ściany nośne powinny być szersze niż pod zewnętrzne.  Ciężar przenoszony na nie pochodzi ze stropu położonego po dwóch stronach takiej wewnętrznej ściany, a więc jest większy niż ciężar przenoszony na ławę przez ścianę zewnętrzną. Z kolei nacisk dachu przenosi się na ściany zewnętrzne i stąd one również powinny mieć odpowiednią, wyliczoną szerokość. Moje ławy zewnętrzne mają 70 cm a wewnętrzna 80 cm. 

Krystian, jaki budujesz dom, że wewnętrzne ławy masz tylko 50 cm?

----------


## BK

> Pozwolę sobie przyłączyć się  do pytań o fundamenty - mianowicie w projekcie mam szerokość ław 45 cm przewidzianych dla MAXa, a chcemy budowac z silki M24. Poradzcie, czy tak wystarczy czy trzeba ten fudament jakos dodatkowo powiększać ? (architekt adaptujacy projekt twierdzi że jest OK    ). 
>   Po przeczytaniu postów powyżej ogarnęła mnie wizja zapadającego się lub zwalajacego na głowę silikatowego domku ...


Ja też nie bardzo się orientuję ale mamy ten sam problem. Może szerokość ław będzie OK, ale ich wysokość powinna zostać zwiększona?

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał rafalg
> 
> Jestem właśnie na etapie poszukiwaniu kleju do silikatów (ja buduje z silikatów Oastrołęka), Czy żeczywiści Alpol AZ110 jest jedynym klejem polecanym (13zl/25kg) , czy może są inne propozycje? 
> 
> 
> Alpol za 13 zł??? Ja płacę 18 zł i jestem szczęśliwy, że to dość tanio...


Wstyd się przyznac, ale płaciłem 12,50 za worek ...

----------


## MarcinU

> Te dywagacje zakończyłby pewnie jednym zdaniem jakiś konstruktor budowlany z krwi i kości, jednak jeśli można to dorzucę tu trochę mojej filozofii  
> 
> Wylałem ławy wczoraj, są to pierwsze ławy w moim życiu... więc trudno mnie nazwać fachowcem. Niemniej popytałem konstruktora o reguły rządzące kształtem ław i oto co mi powiedział: W domu ze stropem betonowym (lanym, teriva, itp.) ławy pod wewnętrzne ściany nośne powinny być szersze niż pod zewnętrzne.  Ciężar przenoszony na nie pochodzi ze stropu położonego po dwóch stronach takiej wewnętrznej ściany, a więc jest większy niż ciężar przenoszony na ławę przez ścianę zewnętrzną. Z kolei nacisk dachu przenosi się na ściany zewnętrzne i stąd one również powinny mieć odpowiednią, wyliczoną szerokość. Moje ławy zewnętrzne mają 70 cm a wewnętrzna 80 cm. 
> 
> Krystian, jaki budujesz dom, że wewnętrzne ławy masz tylko 50 cm?


No i to sie zgadza. Ja mam (jak pamiętacie stropy mam drewniane czyli stosunkowo lekkie) ławy wewnętrzne 80 cm, zewnętrzne "dłuższe" (opieraja się tam belki stropowe) 50 cm, zew. boczne 40 cm. wysokość 40 cm. Beton B-15 zbrojony 4 prętami.

----------


## kordo

Nawiązując do powyższych rozważań o zewnętrznych i węwnetrznych ławach dodam, że mój domek nie ma wewnętrznych ścian nosnych, tylko 4 słupy. Strop monolityczny. Czy to wszystko ( szer. ław, przypomnę 45 cm ) nie zawali mi sie na głowę?

----------


## Krystian

> Krystian, jaki budujesz dom, że wewnętrzne ławy masz tylko 50 cm?


...  :Roll:  
Czy to mało??? Ściany wewnętrzne w piwnicy mają szerokość 20 cm 
(z bloczków betonowych) nie rozumiem po co szersze ławy niż 50cm, przy ich wysokości 40cm ... ???
Piwnica i tak jest mocna jak schron przeciwatomowy...  :cool:  
Żebyś TY widział jakie ławy widziałem w różnych domach w sąsiedztwie....  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## bart_us

A ja nadal nie wiem czy Silke murować na klej czy na tradycyjną zaprawę. Co chwila spotykam się z inną opinią i choć skłaniam się ku klejowi to co chwila mi to z głowy wybijają  konstruktor, majster itp.
I co Wy na to.

----------


## kordo

Mam jeszcze pytanie niejako przy okazji: czy zmiana technologii musi byc odnotowana w projekcie przez adaptujšcego architekta i czy ma on w zwišzku z tym obowiazek zadbać o obecnoć wszystkich nowych obliczeń?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pattaya

Do Wakmen.
Pogubiłem się.Czy ktoś Ci odpowiedział na pytanie dotyczące montażu rolet?

----------


## pattaya

No i najważniejsze.Jutro idę targować się o cenę Silki.Fabrykę mam 5-6km od budowy.Ile można teraz im urwać?Próbował ktoś ostatnio?

----------


## Wakmen

Na Forum w sprawie rolet to raczej żadnych konkretnych informacji nie uzyskałem ale sam szperałem i dowiadywałem się u różnych osób i ... w końcu zrezygnuję z rolet zewnętrznycj na rzecz okien antywłamaniowych. Będzie taniej , beazpieczniej i nikt nie będzie wiedział , że z domu zrobiłem twierdzę nie do zdobycia. Rolety nie są żadną barierą dla włamywacz a tym bardzie dają znak , że nikogo nie ma w domu. a co do szyb antywłamaniowych to daje do myślenia.

----------


## pattaya

Jakie szyby zastosujesz?P3 czy P4?

----------


## Wakmen

Co do tych nazw to jeszcze ich nie opanowałem ale szyba jest potrójnie klejona i dostać się przez nią można tylko bardzo ostrą i ciężką siekierą wycinąjąc otwór  :big grin:  .

----------


## Gierga

> A ja nadal nie wiem czy Silke murować na klej czy na tradycyjną zaprawę. Co chwila spotykam się z inną opinią i choć skłaniam się ku klejowi to co chwila mi to z głowy wybijają  konstruktor, majster itp.
> I co Wy na to.


bart_us radzę klejem, wygląda estetycznie i wcale nie wychodzi tak drogo jak to niektórzy przesadzają. Jestem w połowie budowy domu. Mam już postawione ściany z zaprawą klejową. Nie żałuję bo wygląda to o wiele lepiej niż na cement.

Radzę Ci abyś się porządnie zastanowił  :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Gierga,czy Twój dom był zaprojektowany w tej technologii?Czy zmieniałeś(-aś)?

----------


## Gierga

*pattaya* - mój dom nie był zaprojektowany w tej technologii....wg projektu materiałem budulcowym jest porotherm 25 i styropian 14 na zaprawę cementową   :smile:

----------


## pattaya

I nie miałaś żadnych problemów?Mój domek(Pola z Archipelagu) jest zaprojektowany w Ytongu 36,5.Ja chcę zrobić w Silce 18cm.No i muszę pozmieniać wieńce(to nie problem),trzpienie(już większy),sprawdzić,czy strop utrzyma cięższe ścianki działowe ,zmienić fundamenty(kiepska nośność gruntu).Napisz coś,co mnie podtrzyma na duchu.To ważne bo dzisiaj uprawomocniłem pozwolenie na budowę i potrzbuję potężnego kopniaka.

----------


## Gierga

*pattaya* - buduję z silikatów ściany zewnętrzne mam z 18 (buduję z silikatów Ostrołęka) oraz działowe z 12. Bloczki posiadają w środku dziurki   :Lol:  
Jedyną zmianą jest to, że musiałam wylać szersze ławy fundamentowe, nie 50, tylko 60-70. Oprócz tego powierzchnia wewnętrzna została powiększona na rzecz ściany 18, a nie tak jak w projekcie porotherm 25.

Ocieplenie będe robiła ze styropianu 15 cm. 

Projekt oczywiście skonsultowany z moim kierownikiem budowy  :wink:

----------


## RYDZU

> No i najważniejsze.Jutro idę targować się o cenę Silki.Fabrykę mam 5-6km od budowy.Ile można teraz im urwać?Próbował ktoś ostatnio?


No to masz szansę może cos urwać. W moim przypadku rozmowy zakończyłem na etapie pierwszej negocjacji cen.
Warunki zaoferowali mi fatalne. Kaucja za palety 13pln+vat (w moim przypadku prawie 3000 ciężkiej do upilnowania kasy - palety lubia ginąć, lub sa doskonałym opałem). Cena tez nie była wcale satysfakcjonująca - powielkich bólach dotyczących transportu z HDS - wyszła na poziomie cen detalicznych. Więc wybrałem Ludynię tańszą o jakieś 35%.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pattaya

Rozumiem,ale fabrykę silki mam pod nosem a jak doliczę transport z odległości 150-200km to na jedno wyjdzie.

----------


## RYDZU

> Rozumiem,ale fabrykę silki mam pod nosem a jak doliczę transport z odległości 150-200km to na jedno wyjdzie.


Właśnie do tego zmierzałem - jak masz ich pod nosem, to może i cena będzie troche lepsza. W moim przypadku oferta nie była konkurencyjna - ale to pewnie ze względu na koszty transportu (podono najblizej Czestochowy jest Radom jeśli chodzi o magazyny Silki).

powodzenia

----------


## mialek

> Mam jeszcze pytanie niejako przy okazji: czy zmiana technologii musi byc odnotowana w projekcie przez adaptujšcego architekta i czy ma on w zwišzku z tym obowiazek zadbać o obecnoć wszystkich nowych obliczeń?
> Pozdrawiam.


Też chcę zmienić technologię na SILKĘ. I też jestem zainteresowany odpowiedzią na to pytanie.

----------


## bart_us

A jakie robicie kominy wentylacyjne z bloczków wentylacyjnych AMD czy tradycyjne z cegieł?

----------


## pattaya

Właśnie wróciłem z rozmów na temat cen.W dużej hurtowni zaproponowano mi upust na całą Silkę 10%+transport gratis+rozładunek gratis.W fabryce dostałem na bloczki ścienne 15% ,na kształtki,nadproża itp-10%.Transport i rozładunek mój.Muszę przeliczyć.

----------


## bart_us

Jeszcze jedno pytanko: ściana trójwarstwowa silka M24 + styropian 8 cm + silka M8 czy M12 prz wysokości ściany 8metrów. Czy ktoś robił coś podobnego?
Z góry dzięki  za odpowiedzi.

----------


## pattaya

Do Wakmen.
Przeczytałem Twoje wypowiedzi o wieńcu przy fundamentach.Przejrzałem projekt i nic nie znalazłem.Możliwe to?

----------


## RYDZU

> Jeszcze jedno pytanko: ściana trójwarstwowa silka M24 + styropian 8 cm + silka M8 czy M12 prz wysokości ściany 8metrów. Czy ktoś robił coś podobnego?
> Z góry dzięki  za odpowiedzi.


Ja tak mam (ale na razie w projekcie) - ściana nosna silikat 24 cm potem 
styropian (ale znacznie więcej bo 15 cm) i na wierzchu silikat 8 cm.
Wysokość ściany 7,8 m.

pozdrawiam

----------


## bart_us

[quote="RYDZU"]


> Jeszcze jedno pytanko: ściana trójwarstwowa silka M24 + styropian 8 cm + silka M8 czy M12 prz wysokości ściany 8metrów. Czy ktoś robił coś podobnego?
> Z góry dzięki  za odpowiedzi.


Ja tak mam (ale na razie w projekcie) - ściana nosna silikat 24 cm potem 
styropian (ale znacznie więcej bo 15 cm) i na wierzchu silikat 8 cm.
Wysokość ściany 7,8 m.
 No właśnie ja planuję silka 24 styropian 12 silka 8 ściana ok 7,5

----------


## bart_us

[quote="bart_us"]


> Napisał bart_us
> 
> Jeszcze jedno pytanko: ściana trójwarstwowa silka M24 + styropian 8 cm + silka M8 czy M12 prz wysokości ściany 8metrów. Czy ktoś robił coś podobnego?
> Z góry dzięki  za odpowiedzi.
> 
> 
> Ja tak mam (ale na razie w projekcie) - ściana nosna silikat 24 cm potem 
> styropian (ale znacznie więcej bo 15 cm) i na wierzchu silikat 8 cm.
> Wysokość ściany 7,8 m.




 No właśnie ja planuję silka 24 styropian 12 silka 8 ściana ok 7,5

----------


## bart_us

Czy przy trójwarstwowej ze styropianem robicie z pustką czy bez. Ja planuję bez. Trochę szkoda właściwości silikatów przy ociepleniu styropianem, a co Wy na to?

----------


## RYDZU

Robię (przepraszam - będę robił) dwoma warstwami styropianu na 
zakładkę bez pustki powietrznej.
Przekopałem się przez wszystkie wątki o ocieplaniu silikatów. Nawet sami 
producenci nawet nie mają konkretnego stanowiska - jedni polecaja 
styropian, inni wełnę.
Ja się zdecydowałem na styropian ze względu na łatwiejsze wykonywanie 
ścian. Poza tym tematyka wilgoci i utraty na jej skutek własciwości 
izolacyjnych wełny też dorzuciła kamyczek. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## bart_us

Rydzu a planujesz klej czy zaprawę? Kotwy jakie?

----------


## Gierga

Moje stanowisko na temat ocieplenia jest podobne jak Rydzu

----------


## pako755

witam! 
Właśnie zakończyłem stawianie ścian z silki 18. Ekipa 5 osobowa stawiała mury w 3 dni, od wymurowania pierwszej warstwy do zalania wieńca, dom ma 150m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej (parterowy). Ceny wynegocjowałem bardzo dobre około 15% rabat + gratis dowóz i rozładunek (jak na silke to rewela). Problem powstał w momencie kiedy zabrakło mi kształtek U na wieniec, żadna hurtownia w moim rodzinnym mieście (Leszno Wlkp) nie posiadała tego na stanie, jedynym ratunkiem okazała się wyprawa do fabryki silki do Żabinka gdzie dokupiłem brakujące bloczki. Kolejna nieprzyjemna sprawa wynikła gdy do akcji wkroczyli instalatorzy kanalizy, pod moją nieobecność zaczeli kuć bruzdy w ścianach, pod żadnym pozorem nie dajcie sobie kuć ścian pod rury czy kable bo konsekwencje będą opłakane (popękają bloczki które są bardzo kruche, należy wyciąć bruzdy popularną "boszką" i tyle. Oprócz tych mankamentów jestem zadowolony i polecam silkę.

----------


## RYDZU

> Rydzu a planujesz klej czy zaprawę? Kotwy jakie?


Na klej - na 100%. Koszty podobne a mur wygląda duzo ładniej.
A co do kotew to ciekawą rzecz mi podpowiedział majster. Mianowicie 
zaproponował by zamiast kotew klasycznych z którymi są problemy przy
stawianu na klej zastosować takie zębate blachy ocynkowane jakie są 
wykorzystywane przy montazach systemów syfitów kartongipsowych.
Blacha ma dużo ząbków i lepiej będzie trzymała w kleju - to słowa 
majstra który twierdzi że sporo domów z ytongu stawiał w ten sposób. 
Wychodzi to taniej niż kotwy spłaszczane (które podobno sa spłaszczane 
tylko z jednego końca - ale tego nie sprawdzałem).

Przy okazji pytanie do forumowiczów - co sądzicie o tym pomyśle z tymi blachami? 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Marzek

> A co do kotew to ciekawą rzecz mi podpowiedział majster. Mianowicie zaproponował by zamiast kotew klasycznych z którymi są problemy przy stawianu na klej zastosować takie zębate blachy ocynkowane jakie są wykorzystywane przy montazach systemów syfitów kartongipsowych. Blacha ma dużo ząbków i lepiej będzie trzymała w kleju - to słowa majstra który twierdzi że sporo domów z ytongu stawiał w ten sposób. Wychodzi to taniej niż kotwy spłaszczane (które podobno sa spłaszczane tylko z jednego końca - ale tego nie sprawdzałem).
> 
> Przy okazji pytanie do forumowiczów - co sądzicie o tym pomyśle z tymi blachami?


Ja w sprawie kotew. Co prawda nie stawiałem ściany 3w, ale do łączenia ścian działowych ze ścianami nośnymi użyłem właśnie blachy. Tylko ze zwoju z dziurkami, też ocynkowanej. Takie rozwiązanie podpowiedział nam facet w hurtowni. Ściany trzymają się doskonale i nie było problemu z łączeniem. Zatem pomysł z blachą uważam za dobry.

----------


## pattaya

Słuchajcie,zastanawiam się nad M18 ale....Poprawcie mnie jeśli coś pokręciłem.
1,Ściana zewnętrzna nośna ma 18cm.Strop zachodzi min.10cm,zostaje 8cm na wieniec i na ocieplenie.Nie za mało?
2,Nadproża.Mają oczywiście 18cm.Powiedzmy ścianki po 4cm ,ocieplenie wewnętrzne. 6cm,niezbyt wiele zostaje na zbrojenie i beton.
Czy to aby napewno OK?

----------


## Szaruś

O jakim ociepleniu mówisz? Nadproży, czy wienca nie ocieplasz dodadkowo w ścianach warstwowych (tylko w jedno-warstwowej).

----------


## pattaya

Nie wiedziałem.Czyli przy dwuwarstwowej z wełną nie stosujemy ocieplenia nadproży od wewnątrz i dodatkowego ocieplenia wieńca?A co z 8cm na wieniec?Czy to nie za mało?

----------


## RYDZU

> Nie wiedziałem.Czyli przy dwuwarstwowej z wełną nie stosujemy ocieplenia nadproży od wewnątrz i dodatkowego ocieplenia wieńca?A co z 8cm na wieniec?Czy to nie za mało?



Za mało  :sad: 
No chyba że to ma być strop jakiś o małej rozpietości (2-3 metry) - wtedy 
mozna by się zastanowić.

Według mnie (i "poradnika majstra budowlanego" też - na marginesie - świetna
książka tylko droga) - należy zrobić wieniec z szalunkiem drewnianym od 
zewnętrznej strony.
W ten sposób wieniec będzie szerokości całej ściany.
Widziałem też rozwiązanie zrobione w ten sposób, że ekipa wyciągnęła 
ściany zewnętrzne do poziomu wieńca, potem włozyli izolację która 
spełniała funkcję szalunku. Do środka nalali beton i było ok (u kolegi tak 
robili). Ale jak sami przyznali - wastwę wcześniej przed wieńcem 
przyłożyli się do ilości kotew w ścianie bo kiedyś na budowie im ściana 
osłonowa "uciekła"   :Confused:   No i ten patent zadziała tylko przy izolacji ze 
styropianu - chyba nie musze tłumaczyć dlaczego.

pozdrawiam

pozdrawiam

----------


## pattaya

Wiecie co?To ja zbuduję z M24.Różnica w cenie materiału 1500 zł a będę miał święty spokój z wieńcami ,trzpieniami,podciągami i innym cholerstwem.

----------


## Wakmen

Nie wiem jak Wy wszyscy ale czy ktoś z Was widział projekt budowlany przygotowany pod silikaty? Ja jakoś nie miałem takiej możliwości albo źle szukałem. Jeżeli ktoś taki znajdzie to niech się pochwali.

----------


## Wakmen

> A jakie robicie kominy wentylacyjne z bloczków wentylacyjnych AMD czy tradycyjne z cegieł?


Ja będę robił wentylacyjne z kształtek silikatowych a dymowy z cegły pełnej z wkładem żaroodpornym. Dzięki takiemu rozwiązaniu odchudziłem komin o jakieś 15 cm w stosunku do projektu.

----------


## Wakmen

> Jeszcze jedno pytanko: ściana trójwarstwowa silka M24 + styropian 8 cm + silka M8 czy M12 prz wysokości ściany 8metrów. Czy ktoś robił coś podobnego?
> Z góry dzięki  za odpowiedzi.


Jak dla mnie to ta ściana jest zdecydowanie za zimna. W tym przypadku minimum 12 cm styropianu.

----------


## Wakmen

> Do Wakmen.
> Przeczytałem Twoje wypowiedzi o wieńcu przy fundamentach.Przejrzałem projekt i nic nie znalazłem.Możliwe to?


Chyba pamiętam tą dyskusją na temat wieńców i ...
Pierwszy wieniec mam na ścianie fundamentowej, drugi jest połączony ze stropem a trzeci na ściance kolankowej.
na tych scanach na mojej stronie może jest to mało czytelne ale w projekcie na innych stronach jest to dość dobrze opisane.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Kolejna nieprzyjemna sprawa wynikła gdy do akcji wkroczyli instalatorzy kanalizy, pod moją nieobecność zaczeli kuć bruzdy w ścianach, *pod żadnym pozorem nie dajcie sobie kuć ścian pod rury czy kable* bo konsekwencje będą opłakane (popękają bloczki które są bardzo kruche, należy wyciąć bruzdy popularną "boszką" i tyle. Oprócz tych mankamentów jestem zadowolony i polecam silkę.


Nie wiem dlaczego na coś takiego pozwoliłeś. To było do przewidzenia. Silikaty są bardzo kruche i bruzdy można wycinać fleksem (najlepiej z dwiema tarczami o rozstawie na przewody) lub jakąś gumówką ale sam nie wiem co to jest i nie mogę polecić gdyż nie sprawdzałem.

----------


## Wakmen

> Słuchajcie,zastanawiam się nad M18 ale....Poprawcie mnie jeśli coś pokręciłem.
> 1,Ściana zewnętrzna nośna ma 18cm.Strop zachodzi min.10cm,zostaje 8cm na wieniec i na ocieplenie.Nie za mało?
> 2,Nadproża.Mają oczywiście 18cm.Powiedzmy ścianki po 4cm ,ocieplenie wewnętrzne. 6cm,niezbyt wiele zostaje na zbrojenie i beton.
> Czy to aby napewno OK?


Tak tylko nawet na stronach reklamowych Xelli w Muratorze i nie tylko tam pokazane jest, że tych elementów nie ociepla się dodatkowo. Wiem, wiem, wszyscy się nazcytaliśmy o jednorodności ścian i ocieplaniu elementów betonowych takich jak wieńce, nadproża ale tak się stosuje w ścianach jednowarstwowych a nie przy silikatach gdzie i tak i tak odciepla się dość sporą warstwą ocieplenia. W tych miejscach nie wystąpią tzw. mostki czego większość z was się obawia pod warunkiem, że ocieplicie Wasz domeczek dość dobrze. A czym? Wełna czy styropian? To wszystko zależy od wielu czynników ale najważniejszy to kasiora  :big grin:   :Wink2:  .
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich Silikatowców.

----------


## Wakmen

Ale się rozpisałem. Dzisiaj całe 24 godziny będę miał dostęp do internetu (gdyż jestem w pracy  :big grin:  ). Ale się cieszę. Troszeczkę sobie poczytam.

----------


## RYDZU

> Chyba pamiętam tą dyskusją na temat wieńców i ...
> Pierwszy wieniec mam na ścianie fundamentowej, drugi jest połączony ze stropem a trzeci na ściance kolankowej.
> na tych scanach na mojej stronie może jest to mało czytelne ale w projekcie na innych stronach jest to dość dobrze opisane.


Ja też mam wpisany w projekcie wieniec na fundamentach. 
I się zastanawiam bardzo mocno nad sensem tego rozwiązania. Piwnic 
brak, poziom podłogi mam na poziomie gruntu (może z 10 cm nad 
gruntem) - czyli parcie ziemi mogące zaszkodzić konstrukcji domu 
odpada. Ściana będzie od samej ławy fundamentowej praktycznie 
jednorodna - tzn mam to na mysli, że będzie trójwarstwowa od samej 
ławy a zmieniać się będą tylko materiały pod i nad gruntem. 
No i na cholerę mi ten wieniec? Może mi to ktoś objaśnić?   :Confused:  

Bo ja poza kłopotami z wykonywaniem szalunków pod to cholerstwo 
nijakiego sensu w tym nie widzę. Ławy mam w projekcie takie, że chyba 
fabrykę czołgów by na tym można było postawić i jeszcze po 80 cm ścian 
fundamentowych WIENIEC - nijakiego sensu w tym nie widzę.

ześlijcie na mnie proszę oświecenie w tej materii 
pozdrawiam

----------


## pattaya

Przeliczyłem,pomyślałem i wymyśliłem,że będę budował z M24.Materiał wyjdzie niecałe 2000 netto drożej a ja uniknę zmiany wszystkich elementów typu wieńce,podciągi trzpienie.Ocieplę 15 cm wełny.Ponadto może gdy kiedyś będę musiał sprzedać dom,ściana 24cm a nie 18 przemówi na jego korzyść?Wiele osób boi się zbyt cienkich ścian nośnych.

----------


## Wakmen

Co się tyczy wieńców i mojej teorii (chyba nie tylko moje ale ja ją podtrzymuję) to podaję adres do wątku gdzie już coś na ten temat napisałem: tutaj

----------


## Krystian

> ...czy ktoś z Was widział projekt budowlany przygotowany pod silikaty? . Jeżeli ktoś taki znajdzie to niech się pochwali.


Też nie mogłem znaleźć, więc sam sobie zrobiłem... :smile:

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> ...czy ktoś z Was widział projekt budowlany przygotowany pod silikaty? . Jeżeli ktoś taki znajdzie to niech się pochwali.
> 
> 
> Też nie mogłem znaleźć, więc sam sobie zrobiłem...


  :big grin:   :big grin:  Dobre sobie. Ja miałem projekt pod ceramikę a po adaptacji i "dobudowaniu" garażu na planach architekt zmienił na BK ale w końcu się zdecydowałem i będą silikaty z SILKI (Xella).

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał Krystian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wakmen
> 
> ...


Ja projekt i tak przerabiałem, także skończyło się na indywidulanym, przygotowanym pod silikaty (z dokładnością rozrysowania bloczków na projekcie   :Wink2:  ).

----------


## wg

> Nie wiem jak Wy wszyscy ale czy ktoś z Was widział projekt budowlany przygotowany pod silikaty? Ja jakoś nie miałem takiej możliwości albo źle szukałem. Jeżeli ktoś taki znajdzie to niech się pochwali.


www.mtmstyl.pl jest tam cała masa projektów pod silikaty, niektóre projekty są w kilku wersjach, wersja SI to właśnie z silikatów.

----------


## Wakmen

Gierga wyrarzam chęć zerknąć na Twoją budowę ale tak do końca to nie wiem gdzie się mieści. Ostatnio przejerzdżałem przez Bojano ale nie mam najmniejszego pojęcia gdzie można zobaczyć ten domek. Gdybyś nie miała nic przeciwko temu to daj jakieś namiary.

----------


## Kon111

Zgodnie z sugestią *Wakmena*, zapytuję czy ktoś słyszał coś o Silikatach z cegielni w Jedlance koło Siedlec. I drugie pytanie: w tym wątku kilka razy była mowa o cegielniach w Ostrołęce i Iławie - czy mają one swoje strony www.

----------


## MarcinU

> Zgodnie z sugestią *Wakmena*, zapytuję czy ktoś słyszał coś o Silikatach z cegielni w Jedlance koło Siedlec. I drugie pytanie: w tym wątku kilka razy była mowa o cegielniach w Ostrołęce i Iławie - czy mają one swoje strony www.


Iława jest obecnie częścią koncernu Xella i robi klasyczna Silkę - szczegóły www.xella.pl. Ostrołęka - www.silikaty.l.pl

----------


## THORIN

Witam wszystkich Silikatowców !

Buduję z silikatu z Teodorów. 25 cm nosnej + 15 cm welny. Zaprawa. Dręczy mnie takie proste zagadnienie:  
Jak wiecie pustaki 25 mają piórowpusty- oczywiście zatem nie daje się pionowych spoin. Czy to samo dotyczy miejsc docinanych lub tam gdzie przychodzi tzw połówka (pustak półwymiarowy) ? U mnie jest tak, że w takich miejscach (nie jest ich zbyt wiele) nie ma spoin i jest pustka powietrzna - efekt taki, że przez ściane widać "na wylot" w niektórych miejscach  :smile:   :ohmy:   Producent, inspektor, projektant twierdzą że to jest ok - pustki powietrzne nie przeszkadzają. Faktycznie - funkcją ściany nośnej nie jest tu termika - to należy jedynie do ocieplenia. Ja jednak będę spokojnieszy, gdy opinię tę potwierdzi tak szacowne grono specjalistów jak Wasze  :smile: )   :Lol:   :Roll:  


Z góry dzięki za odp 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam wszystkich Silikatowców !
> 
> Buduję z silikatu z Teodorów. 25 cm nosnej + 15 cm welny. Zaprawa. Dręczy mnie takie proste zagadnienie:  
> Jak wiecie pustaki 25 mają piórowpusty- oczywiście zatem nie daje się pionowych spoin. Czy to samo dotyczy miejsc docinanych lub tam gdzie przychodzi tzw połówka (pustak półwymiarowy) ? U mnie jest tak, że w takich miejscach (nie jest ich zbyt wiele) nie ma spoin i jest pustka powietrzna - efekt taki, że przez ściane widać "na wylot" w niektórych miejscach    Producent, inspektor, projektant twierdzą że to jest ok - pustki powietrzne nie przeszkadzają. Faktycznie - funkcją ściany nośnej nie jest tu termika - to należy jedynie do ocieplenia. Ja jednak będę spokojnieszy, gdy opinię tę potwierdzi tak szacowne grono specjalistów jak Wasze )    
> 
> 
> Z góry dzięki za odp 
> pozdrawiam


Oj chyba ktoś popełnił błąd i to karygodny. W miejscu gdzie nie ma połączenia P-W  tak jak w opisanym przez Ciebie należy dać zaprawę.

----------


## Kon111

Czy przypadkiem nie jest tu tak jak w ceramice P+W, że zaprawę pionową daje się w narożnikach, przy otworach okienny i wszedzie tam gdzie było docinanie i nie ma zamka P+W?

----------


## THORIN

> Napisał THORIN
> 
> Witam wszystkich Silikatowców !
> 
> Buduję z silikatu z Teodorów. 25 cm nosnej + 15 cm welny. Zaprawa. Dręczy mnie takie proste zagadnienie:  
> Jak wiecie pustaki 25 mają piórowpusty- oczywiście zatem nie daje się pionowych spoin. Czy to samo dotyczy miejsc docinanych lub tam gdzie przychodzi tzw połówka (pustak półwymiarowy) ? U mnie jest tak, że w takich miejscach (nie jest ich zbyt wiele) nie ma spoin i jest pustka powietrzna - efekt taki, że przez ściane widać "na wylot" w niektórych miejscach    Producent, inspektor, projektant twierdzą że to jest ok - pustki powietrzne nie przeszkadzają. Faktycznie - funkcją ściany nośnej nie jest tu termika - to należy jedynie do ocieplenia. Ja jednak będę spokojnieszy, gdy opinię tę potwierdzi tak szacowne grono specjalistów jak Wasze )    
> 
> 
> Z góry dzięki za odp 
> ...



Wakmen ! Dzięki wielkie za szybką odp. 
Hmmmmm.   :Confused:  Nie byłoby to zbyt miłe. Jak pisałem, upewniałem się u wszystkich wskazanych osób. Projektant twierdzi, iż wiele systemow przewiduje takie pionowe spoiny "puste" tzn tylko na dosunięcie pustaków. Fakt, iż nastepują one naprzemiennie i wyjątkowo nie wpływa ujemnie na termikę ściany (nie ma mowy o powstawaniu mostkow cieplnych)   :ohmy:   To samo poducent. W szczegolności twierdzą te szanowne osoby, iz właściwości szczeliny powstałej z piórowpustu i prostej są takie same ....  Obecnie czuję się lekko skołowany - a przecież sprawa jest na tyle fundamentalna, iż powinna być przesądzona .....  :Roll:   Ciekawy jestem czy wszyscy Szanowni Silikatowcy każdą spoinę pionową "bezpiórowpustową" zaprawą traktowali (nie znalazlem takiego wątku w nin temacie)....

----------


## pawelko

Ja buduję z klasycznej Silki i podczas instruktażu udzielanego przez doradców technicznych z Xelli upewniłem się, że wszystkie miejsca docinek oraz polączeń pióra z bocznym licem cegły (np. w narożach) należy kleić na zaprawę w spoinie pionowej. W moim wypadku (klej cienkowarstowy) większe szczeliny były klejone na zwykłą zaprawę murarską (żeby nie marnować za dużo kleju).

----------


## THORIN

No dobrze - ustaliliśmy, że będą spoiny pionowe przy każdym łączeniu bez pióra.... chociaż wskazane wyżej Szanowne Osoby nadal zapewniają, iż to niepotrzebne .....  :smile:  ciekaw jestem jak to jest, że niekt poza mną nie ma tego problemu  :ohmy:  
pozdrawiam wszystkich Tworzących  :smile:

----------


## Wakmen

Drogi THORIN może wiąże się to z tym, że silikaty są mało popularne dla post komunistycznych wykonawców / murarz ... albo niewiedzy Twojego inspektora czy projektanta, którzy twierdzą że to jest ok. Mój kierownik jest człowiekiem w wieku średnim i też wyuczył się w tamtych zaczarowanych latach komuny ale idzie z duchem technologii. Nie pozwoliłby na taki błąd.

----------


## Kon111

> Drogi THORIN może wiąże się to z tym, że silikaty są mało popularne dla post komunistycznych wykonawców / murarz ... albo niewiedzy Twojego inspektora czy projektanta, którzy twierdzą że to jest ok. Mój kierownik jest człowiekiem w wieku średnim i też wyuczył się w tamtych zaczarowanych latach komuny ale idzie z duchem technologii. Nie pozwoliłby na taki błąd.


Nie zgodziłbym się z tezą, że za komuny silka była mało popularna. Moi rodzice budując w latach 1982-85 zdecydowali się właśnie na silkę (i inni sąsiedzi w okolicy też) ponieważ zakładali, ze nie będą robić od razu tynków zew. (brak kasy) a tylko silka wygląda na tyle atrakcyjnie, że z tynkami można się wstrzymać.
Natomiast brak spoiny pionowej to juz pomysł nowy i dlatego nie każdy wie gdzie ją stosować a gdzie nie przy bloczkach P+W. 
Ogólnie chyba przy wszystkich nowych technologiach trzeba przez pierwsze dni ekipe pilnować, a czasem nawet uczyć.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Nie zgodziłbym się z tezą, że za komuny silka była mało popularna. Moi rodzice budując w latach 1982-85 zdecydowali się właśnie na silkę (i inni sąsiedzi w okolicy też) ponieważ zakładali, ze nie będą robić od razu tynków zew. (brak kasy) a tylko silka wygląda na tyle atrakcyjnie, że z tynkami można się wstrzymać.
> Natomiast brak spoiny pionowej to juz pomysł nowy i dlatego nie każdy wie gdzie ją stosować a gdzie nie przy bloczkach P+W. 
> Ogólnie chyba przy wszystkich nowych technologiach trzeba przez pierwsze dni ekipe pilnować, a czasem nawet uczyć.


To nie tak do końca jest z tą moją wypowiedzią. Silikaty kiedyś były również znane (słynne śmietniki z białej cegły silikatowej na osiedlach) ale nie można ich porównywać do współczesnej technologi silikatowej z zastosowaniem P+W. Pierwsze budowle na ziemi z piaskowca to słynne piramidy czy katedra Notre Dame w Paryżu, katedra w Kolonii. W czasach bardziej zbliżonych do współczesności z piaskowca powstały tak charakterystyczne budowle, jak Biały Dom w Waszyngtonie, czy ... Pałac Kultury i Nauki w Warszawie.
Dzisiaj jest wiele materiałów budowlanych ale silikaty nie są i chyba nigdy nie będą na pierwszym miejscu.

----------


## THORIN

> Drogi THORIN może wiąże się to z tym, że silikaty są mało popularne dla post komunistycznych wykonawców / murarz ... albo niewiedzy Twojego inspektora czy projektanta, którzy twierdzą że to jest ok. Mój kierownik jest człowiekiem w wieku średnim i też wyuczył się w tamtych zaczarowanych latach komuny ale idzie z duchem technologii. Nie pozwoliłby na taki błąd.



Witam serdecznie !
Zgadzam sie z Wakeman'em co do zwyczajow postkomunistycznych  :smile: )) Sęk w tym, że ekipę mam bardzo postępową (wykonuje spora i nowoczesna firma budowlana) a projektanta dość świadomego   :smile:   ponadto jak mowiłem - co do szczelin uspokajał mnie tez (że mogą być) producent bloczków  - Teodory .... staram się zawsze solidnie temat rozeznać - i przyznacie że w tym wypadku po jakimś czasie dochodzisz do wniosku, że to Ty chyba przewrażliwiony jesteś. Ale i tak wypełnimy te spoiny   :big grin:  Na wszelki wypadek (bardziej by pustaki pracowały se sobą w poziomie niz dla termiki - zaprawa podobno nie jest lepsza od pustki powietrznej a może i gorsza pod tym względem....). 

pozdrawiam 
THORIN

----------


## Wakmen

Może i jestem przewrażliwiony a może i nie. 
1. Połączenia na P+W nie jest domeną tylko silikatów. Takie rozwiązania można spotkać również w ITONGU, POROTERMIE ... Najlepiej jest to widoczne na budowach z ceramiki gdzie muruje się na tradycyjną zaprawę ułożoną poziomo i mnóstwem połączeń pionowych na P+W a tylko 1 lub 2 połączeniach pionowych na zaprawę. Czyż nie tak? 
2. Co do szczelin powietrznych to raczej powinny być równoległe do ściany a nie prostopadłe jak w Twoim przypadku. Cytowany już wyżej POROTERM taką właśnie technologię stosuje i dlatego osiąga wyśmienite efekty dla ścian jednowarstwowych. Gdyby taki bloczek z ceramiki do pomiarów przenikalności obrócić o 90 st przy tej samej grubości jego parametry byłyby o wiele gorsze. Dlaczego? Ze względu na ułożenie szczelin. 
W razie czego to ja się nie czepiam. To jest przecież Twoja budowa i to Ty będziesz w swoim domku mieszkał. Ja bardzo powoli buduję swój (sam bo nie stać mnie by płacić grube pieniądze dobrym i ceniącym się wykonawcom, albo nie chcę płacić mniej robolom co i tak mi to spie...ą) bo nigdzie mi się zbytnio nie spieszy a zrobię to według własnej, zdobytej wiedzy tak, że będę mógł spać spokojnie a mój domek będzie moją wizytówką.

----------


## Wakmen

THORIN poniżej umieszczam zdjęcie (jednego z Forumowiczów) na którym masz pokazane łączenie na P+W i połączenie ceramiki z przyciętymi cegłami i spoiną pionową:

----------


## THORIN

Witam witam 
z tym przewrażliwieniem - to pisalem o sobie (i moich doswiadczeniach z fachmanami). Dokładnie taki pogląd  o szczelinach (poziome w scianie ok a poprzeczne nie za bardzo) walnąłem projektantowi. A on na to że są systemy gdzie właśnie pionowa się daje i zapodał kilka nazw magicznych - następnym razem zapiszę ..... :smile: ) co do porothermu  - coż tak się faktycznie stawia. 
No ale to w końcu dzięki temu naprawde przydatnemu wątkowi - przeforsowałem spoinowanie (jak pisałem na wszelki wypadek). Ma się zaufanie do specjalistów tu zgoromadzonych  :smile: ) a poważnie - moi doradcy twierdzą że aczkolwiek niepotrzebne to nie zaszkodzi spoinować - no to jechac !!!  :smile: )

pozdrowko 
THORIN
ps im więcej opinii zbierzemy tym mniej błędów popełnimy w budowie -ale że będą jakieś to pewna  :smile: )

----------


## MarcinU

Wiecie co, tak do końca to ja się na budownictwie nie znam (jestem inzynierem, ale elektronikiem). Ale jak bym zobaczył ścianę z dziurami na wylot w moim domu to majster czym prędzej by ją rozbierał i stawial na nowo. A keirownik, który by się upierał, że tak ma zostać szybko szukałby zajęcia na innej budowie.

Dziury w ścianie! Też pomysł! THORIN - każ im to koniecznie poprawić.

----------


## wg

Chyba troszkę przesadzacie. Przy tynkowaniu te spoiny i tak będą wypełnione.

----------


## MarcinU

> Chyba troszkę przesadzacie. Przy tynkowaniu te spoiny i tak będą wypełnione.


No niby tak. W zasadzie to na wszelki wypadek możnaby silikonem pociągnąć przed tynkowaniem. Jak większość niedoróbek. Sorry - dla mnie takie coś to niedbalstwo wykonawcy.

----------


## MarcinU

Czy ktoś z Was wykorzystywał nadproża Silca U? Jak to było u Was wykonywane? Jak szalowane? itp.

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy ktoś z Was wykorzystywał nadproża Silca U? Jak to było u Was wykonywane? Jak szalowane? itp.


Ja coś takiego zakupiłem ale jeszcze nie jestem na tym etapie. Co do wykonania takiego nadproża to sprawa jest bardzo prosta. Na jednej desce podpartej po bokach i w środku układa się kształtki, wkłada zbrojenie z 4 prętów fi 12 połączonych strzemionami fi 6 co 25 cm i zalewa się betonem. Pikuś.
Jedno co chciałbym się dowiedzieć to czy jest możliwość stosowania takich kształtek przy rozpiętości 2,4 m (drzwi garażowe). Gdzieś przeczytałem, że jest to możliwe tylko dla otworów do 2 m szerokości  :cry:  .

----------


## MarcinU

> Ja coś takiego zakupiłem ale jeszcze nie jestem na tym etapie. Co do wykonania takiego nadproża to sprawa jest bardzo prosta. Na jednej desce podpartej po bokach i w środku układa się kształtki, wkłada zbrojenie z 4 prętów fi 12 połączonych strzemionami fi 6 co 25 cm i zalewa się betonem. Pikuś.
> Jedno co chciałbym się dowiedzieć to czy jest możliwość stosowania takich kształtek przy rozpiętości 2,4 m (drzwi garażowe). Gdzieś przeczytałem, że jest to możliwe tylko dla otworów do 2 m szerokości  .


Oj cos mi się wydaje, że 1 deska podparta po bokach nie utrzyma w prostej liniii ciężaru tych bloczków. A co do rozpiętości to pewnie masz rację - u mnie przy dzwiach balkonowych (2,7 m) jest zaprojektowana belka żelbetowa zamiast U.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Oj cos mi się wydaje, że 1 deska podparta po bokach nie utrzyma w prostej liniii ciężaru tych bloczków. A co do rozpiętości to pewnie masz rację - u mnie przy dzwiach balkonowych (2,7 m) jest zaprojektowana belka żelbetowa zamiast U.


Można to zrobić tak:

O coś takiego mi chodziło. Lub zamiast podparcia na środku w jednym lub kilku miejscach można przybić na całej długości deskę na "kant" czyli krótszym bokiem przybić do deski, na której będą ułożone kształtki. 
Chyba dobrze wytłumaczyłem?

----------


## Wakmen

Wrazie czego podaję adres jak to wykonać.

----------


## MarcinU

No extra! Dzięki! Jakoś nie widziałem tego wcześniej na stonach Xelli.

----------


## THORIN

U mnie nadproża bet prefabrykowane. Te większej rozpiętości (np garaże 2,5 m otwór) - wylewane.

----------


## Kon111

W projekcie mam wszędzie kształtki M18U, nawet garaż 2,4m - 8xM18U. Spróbuję to skonsultować z konstruktorem.

----------


## Wakmen

> W projekcie mam wszędzie kształtki M18U, nawet garaż 2,4m - 8xM18U. Spróbuję to skonsultować z konstruktorem.


Te same wymiary i to samo miejsce / garaż - więc czekam na opinie.

----------


## Kon111

> W projekcie mam wszędzie kształtki M18U, nawet garaż 2,4m - 8xM18U. Spróbuję to skonsultować z konstruktorem.


Udało mi się namierzyć doradcę technicznego z Xelli (specjalista od Silki).
Człowiek działa w okolicach Warszawy: 
*Tomasz Zygmunt - 0-693-720-795*
w sprawie nadproży z kształtek M18U, zasugerował stosowanie ich mniej więcej do długości 2,5m w świetle otworu (z zastrzeżeniem, że wszystko zależy od tego co będzie nad tym nadprożem) i oczywiście pamietając o ok. 25cm przedłużeniu nadproża na każdą stronę. Jednocześnie stwierdził, że w miejscach takich jak garaż, gdzie efekt estetyczny nie jest tak istotny, warto jednak dać nadproże w całości wylewane lub z L-19.

----------


## MarcinU

Wakmen - jeżeli Cię interesuje to w naszej okolicy specem od Silki jest p. Jarosław Nowakowski tel. 602 597 850.

----------


## Wakmen

> Wakmen - jeżeli Cię interesuje to w naszej okolicy specem od Silki jest p. Jarosław Nowakowski tel. 602 597 850.


Och bardzo pięknie warto mieć możliwość pogłębiania wiedzy. A gdzie szanowny pan p. Jarosław mieszka, może ma wybudowany taki właśnie domek?
Wczoraj oglądałem magazyny firmy PSB w Redzie na obwodowej w trakcie budowania z Silki M24 z Iławy na klej. Dość dobrze chłopaki wykonują robotę. Podobało mi się.

----------


## Kon111

Pytanie do ocieplających Silkę wełną Rockwool'a:
System Rockwool FASROCK-L obejmuje zew. tynk mineralny - super bo wszystkie warstwy włącznie z tynkiem są paroprzepuszczalne - ale ten tynk nie jest barwiony (tylko biało-szary) w związku z tym elewację trzeba malować i *tu zaskoczenie* Rockwool poleca na tynk mineralny *farbę akrylową* wodoodporną. Czy przypadkiem taka warstwa akrylu nie niweczy wszystkich wcześniejszych starań o paroprzepuszczalność???? Proszę o opinię.

----------


## mwoznica

Apropos kształtek U, widziałem na budowie u sąsiada takie nadproże, tyle że niektóre kształtki SPADŁY i został tylko beton, którym były wypełnione. Nie wiem czym było to spowodowane, pewnie jakimś błędem wykonawców...

Maras.

----------


## Wakmen

> Apropos kształtek U, widziałem na budowie u sąsiada takie nadproże, tyle że niektóre kształtki SPADŁY i został tylko beton, którym były wypełnione. Nie wiem czym było to spowodowane, pewnie jakimś błędem wykonawców...


Spowodowane mogło to być zalaniem zagęstą mieszanką betonu do kształtek i słoneczną pogodą. Wiadomo silikaty bardzo piją wodę wię w takim przypadku trzeba cały czas polewać wodą (minimum przez 2 dni) aby dobrze związał.

----------


## RYDZU

Jak już "jedziemy" temat  nadproży to mam pytanie dotyczące tychże.
Jakie nadproża wykrzystywaliście / planujecie wykorzystać w swoich 
domach. Mam ściny nośne 24 cm i elewacyjną 12 cm i się właśnie 
zastanawiam jak to mądrze zrobić. Wiem że muszą to być nadproża 
niezależne by zachować ciągłość ocieplenia, ale cały czas nie wiem 
z czego je wykonać: kształtki L, prefabrykowane porothermu (chociaż 
wymiarami niezbyt pasują - szczególnie do zewnętrznej ściany 12 cm) 
czy może coś jeszcze innego?

Poradźcie coś - mam jeszcze trochę czasu, (3-4 tygodnie) ale temat 
zaczynam gryźć już teraz

pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> Wakmen - jeżeli Cię interesuje to w naszej okolicy specem od Silki jest p. Jarosław Nowakowski tel. 602 597 850.
> 
> 
> Och bardzo pięknie warto mieć możliwość pogłębiania wiedzy. A gdzie szanowny pan p. Jarosław mieszka, może ma wybudowany taki właśnie domek?
> Wczoraj oglądałem magazyny firmy PSB w Redzie na obwodowej w trakcie budowania z Silki M24 z Iławy na klej. Dość dobrze chłopaki wykonują robotę. Podobało mi się.


Nie wiem gdzie mieszka. Spotykałem się z nim w Gdyni. rzeczowy gość, zna technologię. Miał album zdjęć z różnych budów. Zostawił mojemu architektowi zestaw danych do wyliczeń wraz z jakąś dyskietką z danymi do AutoCad'a.

----------


## Wakmen

Rydzu - nadproże U24 w Twoim przypadku nie trzeba tłumaczyć? 
Ścianę zewnętrzną robisz z cegły 12 (mniej ważne czy będziesz ją tynkował czy nie) i montujesz je pionowo i w miejscu zaprawy pionowej wkładasz specjalne kształtki zbrojeniowe, które przeplata się z kolejną kształtką poziomą.
Troszeczkę trudno mi to wjaśnić - mam gdzieś to w domu wydrukowane i teraz tłumaczę tak koślawie.
MOże ktoś poda jakieś zdjęcia. Ja jak znajdę to wkleję.

----------


## Wakmen

> ...Zostawił mojemu architektowi zestaw danych do wyliczeń wraz z jakąś dyskietką z danymi do AutoCad'a.


Jak by była tak możliwość to poprosiłbym na skrzyneczkę. Będę wdzięczny.

----------


## RYDZU

> Rydzu - nadproże U24 w Twoim przypadku nie trzeba tłumaczyć?


 :big grin:  No nie trzeba tłumaczyć. Tylko jakos mnie te kształtki U nie przekonuja.
Może ze względu na to ze ich grubość pomniejszona o konieczną otulinę 
betonu dla stali daje w sumie mizerny rozstaw zbrojenia - czyli potencjalnie
jego małą wytrzymałość.

Dlatego szukam jakiejś alternatywy dla tego rozwiązania (a zapomniałem
opisać swych wątpliwości dotyczących kształtek U w pytaniu - za co przepraszam).

pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> ...Zostawił mojemu architektowi zestaw danych do wyliczeń wraz z jakąś dyskietką z danymi do AutoCad'a.
> 
> 
> Jak by była tak możliwość to poprosiłbym na skrzyneczkę. Będę wdzięczny.


Tia ...   :Confused:  no to muszę wydobyć to od architekta. Ja tego niestety nie mam.  :sad:

----------


## Szaruś

> Ścianę zewnętrzną robisz z cegły 12 (mniej ważne czy będziesz ją tynkował czy nie) i montujesz je pionowo i w miejscu zaprawy pionowej wkładasz specjalne kształtki zbrojeniowe, które przeplata się z kolejną kształtką poziomą.
> Troszeczkę trudno mi to wjaśnić - mam gdzieś to w domu wydrukowane i teraz tłumaczę tak koślawie.
> MOże ktoś poda jakieś zdjęcia. Ja jak znajdę to wkleję.


Tu masz rysunki. A sprzedaje to firma Habe.

----------


## Wakmen

Szaruś - wzorowo. O to właśnie mi chodziło.

----------


## MarcinU

> ... Tylko jakos mnie te kształtki U nie przekonuja.
> Może ze względu na to ze ich grubość pomniejszona o konieczną otulinę 
> betonu dla stali daje w sumie mizerny rozstaw zbrojenia - czyli potencjalnie
> jego małą wytrzymałość.


Jak wszysto dobrze wyliczone takie nadproże wytrzyma i nie musi byc koniecznie grube lub szerokie. Mnie do kształtek U przekonał majster mówiąc o jednolitości materiału na ścianie i braku pęknięć tynku na styku dwóch różnych materiałów (beton i silikat).

----------


## Kon111

*Wakmen*
Podobnie jak Ty, skupię się na tym wątku, a wątek "SILIKATY I ICH OCIEPLENIE" odpuszczam.

----------


## Wakmen

W sieci dzięki uprzejmości i znajomościom  MarcinU'a umieściłem WYTYCZNE PROJEKTOWANIA I DOBORU NADPROŻY Z KSZTAŁTEK SILKA U . Wszystkich zainteresowanych tym zagadnieniem odsyłam po podany adres a wtedy możemy podyskutować. 
Nie wiem jak długo ale chyba do miesiąca ten plik będzie ogólno dostępny - mała przestrzeń na serwerze. 
Jeżeli ktoś chciałby udostępnić troszeczkę miejsca na swoim to zapraszam do rozmowy na priva.

----------


## Kon111

> W sieci dzięki uprzejmości i znajomościom  MarcinU'a umieściłem WYTYCZNE PROJEKTOWANIA I DOBORU NADPROŻY Z KSZTAŁTEK SILKA U . Wszystkich zainteresowanych tym zagadnieniem odsyłam po podany adres a wtedy możemy podyskutować. 
> Nie wiem jak długo ale chyba do miesiąca ten plik będzie ogólno dostępny - mała przestrzeń na serwerze. 
> Jeżeli ktoś chciałby udostępnić troszeczkę miejsca na swoim to zapraszam do rozmowy na priva.


Co to za kształtki Silka N (np. N18/102, N18136), na stronie Silki są kształtki M18U jednej długości - 34cm, belek o różnej długości nie ma, skąd ten plik?

----------


## MarcinU

Kon trochę imaginacji - N to nadproże powstałe z wypełnienia betonem kilku kszatłtek U wg. opisu, rysunku i obliczeń z tego pliku. Plik pochodzi od konsultanta tech. Silki (Xelli).

----------


## Wakmen

Plik dostałem od MarcinaU a on od p. Jarosława Nowakowskiego tel. 602 597 850
Silka N to są nadproża. Plik ten nie zawiera żadnego wirusa, trojana, czy worma. Nie robiłbym takiego świństwa na tym Forum a tym bardziej w temacie, który zapoczątkowałem.

----------


## Szaruś

Czy ktoś kleił białym klejem KSK firmy Quick Mix? Podobno lepszy od Alpola.

----------


## MarcinU

Niczym jeszcze nie kleiłem, ale kupiłem Alpol. Jaka jest cena tego KSK?

----------


## Szaruś

Cena producenta 0,99 PLN/kg (biały) i 0,78 PLN/kg (szary). Ale pewnie można w hurtowniach się targować.

----------


## MarcinU

> Cena producenta 0,99 PLN/kg (biały) i 0,78 PLN/kg (szary). Ale pewnie można w hurtowniach się targować.


No to wydaje się lekko drogawy. Ja za Alpol AZ-110 płaciłem coś nieco ponad 12 zł za worek 25 kg.

----------


## Szaruś

Cena producenta Alpola na AZ 110 to 0,74 PLN/kg netto, więc podobnie. Nie wiem, ile można utargować w hurtowniach Quick Mixa.

----------


## mwoznica

Prosze o pomoc - gdzie w Poznaniu można kupić Silkę w Dobrej Cenie?

Marek.

----------


## JarL

Witam ponownie

Dawno nie zaglądałem do tego wątku, ale widzę że się nieźle kręci. Ostatnio walczyłem z wylewką na gruncie. Teraz schnie.
W związku z tym mam pytanie: Czy po 10 dniach schnięcia można
na niej postawić palety z Silką aby było bliżej do murowania?

Fundamenty mam na gdzieś na 110 cm wysokości. Przez zimę były zasypane piaskiem w środku nawet powyżej poziomu gruntu. Myślę że uleżało się solidnie. Przed wylewką dokładałem średnio 50 cm piasku na całej powierzchni z solidnym zagęszczaniem co 20 cm. Czy może się coś stać z wylewką od obciążenia Silką?

Jeśli nie, to mury pójdą do góry...

----------


## MarcinU

Teoretycznie beton osiąga pełna wytrzymałość po 28 dniach. Ściany zwykle stawiają po 10-14 dniach na ławach i można założyć, że 10 dni to OK. Jednak pomimo to ja bym starał się unikać stawiania palet na tej wylewce. Silikaty są pieruńsko ciężkie i po co Ci ew. problem. Niech murarze trochę pochodzą i doniosą bloczki. Przynajmniej do czasu tych 28 dni.

A poza tym to nie wiem czy podłoga była obliczana na takie obciażenia jak paleta silikatów? Pewnie wytrzyma, ale co jak nie?

----------


## jarekp

do mwoznica

Silkę kupowałem w Poznaniu w hurtowni Pakos na Karpiej cena taka sobie rabat 5% od cen fabrycznych w cenie dowóz i rozładunek wszystko terminowo i na czas

----------


## jarekp

do mwoznica

Silkę kupowałem w Poznaniu w hurtowni Pakos na Karpiej cena taka sobie rabat 5% od cen fabrycznych w cenie dowóz i rozładunek wszystko terminowo i na czas

----------


## JarL

> Teoretycznie beton osiąga pełna wytrzymałość po 28 dniach. Ściany zwykle stawiają po 10-14 dniach na ławach i można założyć, że 10 dni to OK. Jednak pomimo to ja bym starał się unikać stawiania palet na tej wylewce. Silikaty są pieruńsko ciężkie i po co Ci ew. problem. Niech murarze trochę pochodzą i doniosą bloczki. Przynajmniej do czasu tych 28 dni.
> 
> A poza tym to nie wiem czy podłoga była obliczana na takie obciażenia jak paleta silikatów? Pewnie wytrzyma, ale co jak nie?


Tylko że po dalszych 18 dniach ściany będą postawione pewnie strop w części przykryty - więc w ogóle sie nie da tam nic postawić.

Zastanawiam się czy w ogóle się liczy podłogi - przecież to nie jest element konstrukcyjny jak strop, podparty jest w każdym punkcie.
Zgadza się na stropie bym nie kładł, ale ta podłoga leży na ziemi.

Acha, beton jest B15.

----------


## Gierga

> Teoretycznie beton osiąga pełna wytrzymałość po 28 dniach. Ściany zwykle stawiają po 10-14 dniach na ławach i można założyć, że 10 dni to OK. Jednak pomimo to ja bym starał się unikać stawiania palet na tej wylewce. Silikaty są pieruńsko ciężkie i po co Ci ew. problem. Niech murarze trochę pochodzą i doniosą bloczki. Przynajmniej do czasu tych 28 dni.
> 
> A poza tym to nie wiem czy podłoga była obliczana na takie obciażenia jak paleta silikatów? Pewnie wytrzyma, ale co jak nie?


a ja tak zrobiłam...i nic się nie stało  :wink:  - oczywiście palety z silikatami były rozmieszone w różnych punktach na stropie.
W sumie tak to krótko trwało, że jak rano wstawiali palety na strop, to jak popołudniu przyjechałam, to na paletach było puściutko  :wink:

----------


## fromel

JarL - widziałeś kiedyś co zostaje z płyt chodnikowych na które wjechała załadowana towarem ciężarówka? Taka płytka też leży na ziemi. A jak ładnie pęka...

----------


## JarL

No tak, tylko jak porównam masę płyty  chodnikowej i ciężarówki z płytą i paletami to chyba jest trochę zapasu...
Paleta też chyba lepiej rozkłada ciężar niż koło samochodu.

No i zależy co było pod płytą, widziałem też że na płyty wjeżdża ciężarówka i nic się nie działo.

----------


## Gierga

> JarL - widziałeś kiedyś co zostaje z płyt chodnikowych na które wjechała załadowana towarem ciężarówka? Taka płytka też leży na ziemi. A jak ładnie pęka...


Uważam, że to lekka przesada...chyba, że w przyszłości planujecie puste pomieszczenia bez jakichkolwiek mebli w środku  :Mad:

----------


## fromel

Skoro tak uważasz..... może jestem zbyt ostrożny, ale koszty ewentualnej naprawy będą chyba wyższe niż koszty związane z wydłużeniem drogi z bloczkiem w rękach na trasie skład - ściana.

----------


## JarL

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> Teoretycznie beton osiąga pełna wytrzymałość po 28 dniach. Ściany zwykle stawiają po 10-14 dniach na ławach i można założyć, że 10 dni to OK. Jednak pomimo to ja bym starał się unikać stawiania palet na tej wylewce. Silikaty są pieruńsko ciężkie i po co Ci ew. problem. Niech murarze trochę pochodzą i doniosą bloczki. Przynajmniej do czasu tych 28 dni.
> 
> A poza tym to nie wiem czy podłoga była obliczana na takie obciażenia jak paleta silikatów? Pewnie wytrzyma, ale co jak nie?
> 
> 
> a ja tak zrobiłam...i nic się nie stało  - oczywiście palety z silikatami były rozmieszone w różnych punktach na stropie.
> W sumie tak to krótko trwało, że jak rano wstawiali palety na strop, to jak popołudniu przyjechałam, to na paletach było puściutko


Na stropie kładłaś palety po 10 dniach? 
Dobrze wiedzieć, a strop  wylewany? Fakt, że tam jest zbrojenie.
A ile tych palet było?

----------


## Gierga

> Skoro tak uważasz..... może jestem zbyt ostrożny, ale koszty ewentualnej naprawy będą chyba wyższe niż koszty związane z wydłużeniem drogi z bloczkiem w rękach na trasie skład - ściana.



Podaje tylko swój przkład, na stropie miałam ustawione 6 palet silikatów 18 i nic się nie stało - szalowanie ze stropu już zdjęte!
To wszystko oczywiście po 2 tygopdniach od zalania stropu.
Na początku też miałam takie obawy, ale moi znajomi, którzy budują z silki...podobnie robili i również bez szkody. Chyba, że mówimy o większej ilości..

----------


## JarL

> Skoro tak uważasz..... może jestem zbyt ostrożny, ale koszty ewentualnej naprawy będą chyba wyższe niż koszty związane z wydłużeniem drogi z bloczkiem w rękach na trasie skład - ściana.


W zasadzie majster mi powiedział, że jak by miało pęknąć to lepiej żeby teraz. Można się z tym zgodzić, ale lepiej aby nie pękło.





> Uważam, że to lekka przesada...chyba, że w przyszłości planujecie puste pomieszczenia bez jakichkolwiek mebli w środku


Gierga, miałem na myśli nie pomieszczenie po podłogą, ale ewentualnie nierówne zagęszczenie gruntu.

----------


## JarL

Gierga, 
Kurczę 6 palet przez dzień to chyba nieźle   :ohmy:

----------


## JarL

I jeszcze apropos tego co fromel o tej płycie chodnikowej.

Tak sobie pomyślałem, dlaczego taka płyta może pękać. Pewnie opady 
wypłukują podłoże i powstaje pustka. Po zalaniu utwardzonego piasku betonem z gruszki nie przewiduję takich pustek.

----------


## KvM

Co powiecie na ścianę 15cm ściana nośna (silka 15), 25cm ocieplenia (wełan/styropian) 6cm ściana osłonowa (cegła lupana).
Czy jest realne by bez jakichś dziwnych problemów postawić taką ścianę?

----------


## RYDZU

> Co powiecie na ścianę 15cm ściana nośna (silka 15), 25cm ocieplenia (wełan/styropian) 6cm ściana osłonowa (cegła lupana).
> Czy jest realne by bez jakichś dziwnych problemów postawić taką ścianę?


Według mnie pierwszym problemem będą kotwy - a właściwie ich długość 
tzn ciężko będzie takie kupić. Sam szukam płaskich kotwe o długości 40 cm
i jakoś nie mogę nic znaleźć sensownego.
A problem numer 2 to "wiotkość" ściany osłonowej 6 cm. Ja miałem w projekcie
8 cm, ale zmieniłem na 12 bo mam prawie 8m muru na wysokość i trochę 
się bałem (możliwe że to były strachy na lachy) o wytrzymałość.

pozdrawiam

----------


## KvM

Mój dom będzie parterowy, ściany nie będą wysokie. Wiem, że 6cm jest wartoscią dopuszczalną, ale oszywiście konstruktor będzie miusiał to policzyć - faktem jest, że sam się zastanawiam, czy to nie za mało? Co do kotew - domyślałem się, że może to być problem, ale jak się tego będzie szukać wyprzedzeniem to chyba da się go znaleźć?

----------


## MarcinU

> Skoro tak uważasz..... może jestem zbyt ostrożny, ale koszty ewentualnej naprawy będą chyba wyższe niż koszty związane z wydłużeniem drogi z bloczkiem w rękach na trasie skład - ściana.


Zgadzam się z Fromelem - nie warto ryzykować. Może i nic się nie stanie, tylko co zrobić jak się stanie?

----------


## MarcinU

> Co powiecie na ścianę 15cm ściana nośna (silka 15), 25cm ocieplenia (wełan/styropian) 6cm ściana osłonowa (cegła lupana).
> Czy jest realne by bez jakichś dziwnych problemów postawić taką ścianę?


15 cm na nośną to chyb ajednak trochę za mało. Pogadaj z konsultantem technicznym Silki. 25 cm ocieplenia to znowóż potwornie dużo. Jest cały wątek dywagacji uzasadniający brak sensu kładzenia więcej niż 12-15cm ocieplenia. Przemyśl to jeszcze.

----------


## Gierga

> Gierga, 
> Kurczę 6 palet przez dzień to chyba nieźle


Chyba tak   :Lol:  , ale wiem czemu dzień wcześniej dostali porządny opiernicz...  :Lol:

----------


## KvM

> Napisał KvM
> 
> Co powiecie na ścianę 15cm ściana nośna (silka 15), 25cm ocieplenia (wełan/styropian) 6cm ściana osłonowa (cegła lupana).
> Czy jest realne by bez jakichś dziwnych problemów postawić taką ścianę?
> 
> 
> 15 cm na nośną to chyb ajednak trochę za mało. Pogadaj z konsultantem technicznym Silki. 25 cm ocieplenia to znowóż potwornie dużo. Jest cały wątek dywagacji uzasadniający brak sensu kładzenia więcej niż 12-15cm ocieplenia. Przemyśl to jeszcze.


No cóż - mam nieco inne podejści do ogrzewania domu niż typowe. Nie chcę pisać o tym w wątku o silce, tym bardziej, że pisałem już o tym na forum "Sondaże" w wątku "Ściana z bloczków fortis" - jeśli to kogoś interesuje - to chętnie podejmę dyskusję dlaczego chcę dać tyle ocieplenia.
W "Ładnym domu" piszą, że ściana 15-18cm to standard jeśli chodzi o silkę i ścianę trójwarstwową, a ściany monolityczne robione są jeszcze cieńsze. W podobnym tonie piszą w reklamach silki. Mój dom będzie niewysoki, parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym, jeśli nie do takiego domu jest silka 15, to do jakiego? Fobii przed cienką ścianą nie mam absolutnie żadnych, więc 15 cm jest dla mnie wartością całkowicie akceptowalną (psychicznie), czy to będzie "działać" oczywiście będzie się musiał wypowiedzieć konstruktor.

----------


## JarL

KVM, wydaje mi się że skoro z M18 budowane są domy z poddaszem, to na parterowy M15 wystarczy. 
W sumie na taką szeroką ścianę będziesz potrzebował szerokie fundamenty powyżej 60 cm chyba, ale od tego konstruktor.

Jeśli chodzi o ocieplenie, znajomy po ociepleniu domu narzekał wiosną że ciągle ma zimno bo mu ciepło do środka nie chce wejść i musiałby ogrzewać   :Lol:  

Ja w każdym razie jeszcze o takiej grubości nie słyszałem, na forum to rekord na który się natknąłem.

----------


## MarcinU

Mam dom parterowy z poddaszem (na razie) nieużytkowym i przy silce M-18 konstruktor trzochę marudził. Skończyło się na poprzeczych ścianach nośnych podpierających ściany zewnętrze (wąska ściana = gibka i podatna na wiatr). Dlatego się dziwię. Ale może będzie OK. Poczekaj na konstruktora.

----------


## KvM

Najprawdopodobniej dom będzie stał na płycie fundamentowej, problemu więc w tym zakresie raczej nie będzie, a rekord to to na pewno nie jest.

----------


## Krystian

> Jak już "jedziemy" temat  nadproży to mam pytanie dotyczące tychże.
> Jakie nadproża wykrzystywaliście / planujecie wykorzystać w swoich 
> domach. Mam ściny nośne 24 cm i elewacyjną 12 cm i się właśnie 
> zastanawiam jak to mądrze zrobić. Wiem że muszą to być nadproża 
> niezależne by zachować ciągłość ocieplenia, ale cały czas nie wiem 
> z czego je wykonać: kształtki L, prefabrykowane porothermu (chociaż 
> wymiarami niezbyt pasują - szczególnie do zewnętrznej ściany 12 cm) 
> czy może coś jeszcze innego?
> 
> ...


Nadproża zbrojone elementami firmy HABE (rysunki podają ci koledzy  powyżej) mam na zdjątkach:

----------


## JarL

Postawili mi dzisiaj 24 palety na wylewkę   :ohmy:  .
Miało być 12, ale nie mogłem dopilnować osobiście.  :Confused:  
Na razie wszystko trzyma ale jutro pojade sprawdzić
Z pewną nieśmiałością...

----------


## jarekc

Witam ja tez zamierzam budować z silki Xella. Czy może ktoś polecić dobrą ekipe z Płocka lub okolic. Będę wdzięczny.

----------


## Szaruś

> Napisał KvM
> 
> Co powiecie na ścianę 15cm ściana nośna (silka 15), 25cm ocieplenia (wełan/styropian) 6cm ściana osłonowa (cegła lupana).
> Czy jest realne by bez jakichś dziwnych problemów postawić taką ścianę?
> 
> 
> Według mnie pierwszym problemem będą kotwy - a właściwie ich długość 
> tzn ciężko będzie takie kupić. Sam szukam płaskich kotwe o długości 40 cm
> i jakoś nie mogę nic znaleźć sensownego.
> ...


Tak, z kotwami będą kłopoty (chyba że budujesz na zaprawę, a nie na klej - to wtedy możesz kotwy pociąć sam z odpowiedniego drutu nierdzewnego - ale kto buduje z Silki na zaprawę?).

Odnośnie wiotkości, to taką ścianę 6 cm trzeba by było chyba wzmocnić zbrojeniami poziomymi. Np. takimi. Handluje tym firma Habe. Mają też do cienkich spoin (na klej) i do cienkich ścian (w tym PDF-ie najwęższe są o szerkości 50 mm, ale mają też o szerokości 35 mm, właśnie do cienkich ścian).

Miałem tak zprojektowane przez Habe (ścian osłonowa 6,5 cm), ale na Węgrzech nikt się nie chciał pod tym podpisać (tutaj takich zbrojeń nie mają), więc musiałem zrezygnować. Habe zrobi ci wyliczenia ile takich zbrojeń potrzeba za darmo (z nadzieją że to zastosujesz a i tak od nich kupisz  :big grin:  ).

----------


## Szaruś

Czy nadproża prefabrykowane do ścian wapienno-piaskowych robi tylko Xella? Czy są też jacyś inni prodyucenci?

----------


## Kon111

> Czy nadproża prefabrykowane do ścian wapienno-piaskowych robi tylko Xella? Czy są też jacyś inni prodyucenci?


Też szukałem takich nadproży. Znalazłem w folderze cegielni Białystok, już się ucieszyłem, ale w hurtowni uświadomiono mnie, że nadproże jest z gazobetonu. Tak więc według mnie pozostaje tylko Silka.

----------


## Szaruś

To co, uzywać nadproży gazobetonowych?

----------


## KvM

Szaruś Bardzo przydatne informacje! Jestem Ci bardzo wdzięczny.
Pozostaje kwestia opłacalności...

Generalnie plan mam taki by ściana osłonowa pozostała nieotynkowana (podoba mi się faktura "łupanych" silikatów). Ściana osłonowa byłaby murowana na zaprawę z silki "łupanej" na budowie. Tzn z cegieł szerokości 12 cm powstawałyby dwie połówki "łupane". Chciałem zrobić w ten sposób z dwóch powodów - uzsykanie rozsądnie cienkiej ściany (15cm + 25 + 6 + 1cm niedokładności) co daje 47cm, czyli ścianę rozsądnej grubości z U ok 0,12.
Drugi powód to rozsądne koszty Silka 15 ok 30 zł styropian 60zł silka 6cm ok15 zł + niewiadomy koszt kotew, kleju i zbrojenia. No i koszt robocizny. Generalnie chciałem się zmieścić w  150 zł za m2 ściany no i nie wiem czy czasem koszt zbrojenia nie rozwali mi tej kwoty.

----------


## RYDZU

> Czy nadproża prefabrykowane do ścian wapienno-piaskowych robi tylko Xella? Czy są też jacyś inni prodyucenci?


mam przed sobą ofertę firmy Ludynia http://www.ludynia.pl
mają w ofercie silikatowe elementy nadprożowe (kształtki U), ale tylko do ścian grubości 25 cm 
pozdrawiam

----------


## dominoxs

KvM , czy masz już jakiś patent  na to łupanie ? Kto to będzie łupal i za ile ?( i jak... )  Jeżeli chcesz łupać rasowa Silkę 12 , to czy nie taniej wyjdzie kupić nierasowa silikatowa plytkę elewacyjna albo cos....

Tez myslelismy o scianie silikat -styropian-silikat, material moze nawet wyjsc podobnie jak sciana z tynkiem , ale rozjechalismy sie na koszcie robocizny.

----------


## Szaruś

> Generalnie chciałem się zmieścić w  150 zł za m2 ściany no i nie wiem czy czasem koszt zbrojenia nie rozwali mi tej kwoty.


Mi policzyli na elewację około 170 m2 zbrojenia za około 1300 PLN netto, czyli wychodzi gdzieś 8 PLN/m2 tych zbrojeń. Ale ja miałem domek piętrowy (a więc wyższą elewację) a u ciebie parterowy (niższa elewacja) to może tych zbrojeń nie trzeba tak dużo. W sumie nie są one aż tak strasznie drogie.

Ale z takimi długimi kotwami to będą kłopoty.

No i drogie są konsole do podwieszenia elewacji nad długimi nadprożami. Np. mi policzyli nad wjazdem do garażu (podwójna brama - 5 m szeroka) 2000 PLN

----------


## Szaruś

> mam przed sobą ofertę firmy Ludynia http://www.ludynia.pl
> mają w ofercie silikatowe elementy nadprożowe (kształtki U), ale tylko do ścian grubości 25 cm 
> pozdrawiam


Też ich znalazłem. Ale szukam do 18 cm i 12 cm.

----------


## KvM

> KvM , czy masz już jakiś patent  na to łupanie ? Kto to będzie łupal i za ile ?( i jak... )  Jeżeli chcesz łupać rasowa Silkę 12 , to czy nie taniej wyjdzie kupić nierasowa silikatowa plytkę elewacyjna albo cos....
> 
> Tez myslelismy o scianie silikat -styropian-silikat, material moze nawet wyjsc podobnie jak sciana z tynkiem , ale rozjechalismy sie na koszcie robocizny.


Cegły będą zwykłe (a nie lux), a robociznę będę miał tanią ( szwagier _), a łupać mam zamiar gilotyną, mam nadzieję,  że będzie to w miarę sprawnie szło. 


Szaruś 8 zł za m2 jest do przełknięcia. Dzięki!

----------


## RYDZU

Czym docinaliście wasze silikaty?
Szlifierką to raczej upierdliwa zabawa.
Na stronie Silki znalazłem info że korzystają z gilotyny do docinania bloków. Ale nigdzie nie mogę takiego ustrojstwa znaleźć   :Confused:  
Ekipa rusza z silikatem od jutra i warto by było im (i sobie) ulżyć.


(to jest dodane popołudniu)
Wcześniej były obawy a teraz fakty:
próbowaliśmy cięcia szlifierką z tarczą 230 mm - idzie super  :big grin: .
Więc temat gilotyny jakby nieaktualny sie zrobił.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Juras74

A jakiej używaliście zaprawy - cementowej czy cementowo-wapiennej?

----------


## aishan

Mam problem i pytanie. Mianowicie mam zaplanowane ocieplenie ściany z silikatów 15cm wełny [Rockwool], a na to w części elewacji miały iść płytki klinkierowe. Jednak powiedziano mi, że tak nie może być, że to za ciężkie i "wełna tego nie utrzyma". Stąd mam 3 propozycje rozwiązania problemu:
1. Zamiast płytek zastosować cegłę "połówkę" z pustką powietrzną pomiędzy, na wspornikach systemowych [bodaj: Habe] - ale wtedy ta część ściany będzie odstawać od reszty = mimo planowanego zmniejszenia w tym miejscu grubości wełny do 10cm i  jak to praktycznie wpłynie na elewację?
2. Tam gdzie płytka klinkierowa zastosować styropian FS20, który te płytki utrzyma [tak mi mówią]. Ale czy na jednej ścianie powinno się łączyć styropian z wełną i czy wzdłuż takiego łączenia nie będzie mostka powietrznego?
3. Dać sobie spokój z wstawkami klinkierowymi i zrobić jednolity tynk.
Mam prośbę jakbyście mogli się ustosunkować do problemu.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam Aishan

----------


## RYDZU

> A jakiej używaliście zaprawy - cementowej czy cementowo-wapiennej?


Ani tej, ani tej, tylko klej  :big grin: 
A dokładnie Alpol AZ110 po ok 15 pln za worek 25kg.
Cementowa tylko pod pierwszą warstwę na fundamentach żeby poziom wyłapać.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

> Mam problem i pytanie. Mianowicie mam zaplanowane ocieplenie ściany z silikatów 15cm wełny [Rockwool], a na to w części elewacji miały iść płytki klinkierowe. Jednak powiedziano mi, że tak nie może być, że to za ciężkie i "wełna tego nie utrzyma". Stąd mam 3 propozycje rozwiązania problemu:
> 1. Zamiast płytek zastosować cegłę "połówkę" z pustką powietrzną pomiędzy, na wspornikach systemowych [bodaj: Habe] - ale wtedy ta część ściany będzie odstawać od reszty = mimo planowanego zmniejszenia w tym miejscu grubości wełny do 10cm i  jak to praktycznie wpłynie na elewację?


Te wsporniki to cię  będą kosztować majątek. Lepiej tego nie robić.

----------


## MarcinU

> A jakiej używaliście zaprawy - cementowej czy cementowo-wapiennej?


Mam jak Rydzu klej AZ 110 Alpol.

----------


## MarcinU

> Czym docinaliście wasze silikaty?
> Szlifierką to raczej upierdliwa zabawa.
> Na stronie Silki znalazłem info że korzystają z gilotyny do docinania bloków. Ale nigdzie nie mogę takiego ustrojstwa znaleźć   
> Ekipa rusza z silikatem od jutra i warto by było im (i sobie) ulżyć.
> 
> 
> (to jest dodane popołudniu)
> Wcześniej były obawy a teraz fakty:
> próbowaliśmy cięcia szlifierką z tarczą 230 mm - idzie super .
> ...


Majster doświadczony w stawainiu domów z Silki mówił że gilotyna jest do bani bo nierówno tnie bloczki. Master ma "przyrząd" w postaci piły tarczowej z mertowy blatem stalowym i na tym tnie bloczki. Oczywiście zamiast tarczy piły jest tarcza diamentowa czy jakaś taka do cięcia betonu. Tnie to jak masło te bloczki.

----------


## Juras74

Wszyscy murują na klei, czy może robił ktoś na zaprawie?
Ja mam wymurowane ściany parteru na zaprawie cementowej + uplastyczniacz, ale murarze narzekali, że materiał bardzo pije wodę i się źle muruje. Stąd było moje pytanie czy cementowo-wapienna nie była by lepsza. A klei to bym się bał im dać, bo są ciężko reformowalni i pewnie zużyli by go 5 razy więcej niż w normach.

----------


## Kon111

Właśnie, ja też boje się dać mojej ekipie klej. 
Jakie w zasadzie są zalety kleju poza estetycznymi (czystsze ściany)???

----------


## Juras74

U mnie docinali trajzegą. Kupiłem dużą tarczę do betonu (20zł) i jakoś cieli, ale z tego co widziałem to nie dużo. Więcej używali połówek, których trochę dokupiłem. Miały być też na ścianki działowe, ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to może ich braknąć. A swoją drogą to kilka musiałem przeciąć sam, to nie szło za dobrze. Tarcza się gnie i klinuje w bloczku (nie wiem dlaczego) no i wtedy wychodzi krzywo. Może jak bym miał jakąś specjalną tarczę to by się tak nie wyginała, ale taka to jest bardzo droga i nie wiem czy warto. A będę miał dosyś dużo przycinania przy ściankach kolankowych, bo nie wyjdzie na pełne bloczki i ostatnią warstwę bedę musiał ciąć na pół.

----------


## Gesiu

> Wszyscy murują na klei, czy może robił ktoś na zaprawie?
> Ja mam wymurowane ściany parteru na zaprawie cementowej + uplastyczniacz, ale murarze narzekali, że materiał bardzo pije wodę i się źle muruje. Stąd było moje pytanie czy cementowo-wapienna nie była by lepsza. A klei to bym się bał im dać, bo są ciężko reformowalni i pewnie zużyli by go 5 razy więcej niż w normach.


Ja murowałem silikaty z Teodorow na zaprawe cementowo-wapienna

----------


## JarL

> Właśnie, ja też boje się dać mojej ekipie klej. 
> Jakie w zasadzie są zalety kleju poza estetycznymi (czystsze ściany)???


Chyba szybciej idzie, mniej zaprawy do robienia
Jak są dokładni to daj, jak nie to może lepiej na zaprawę - łatwiej skorygować pion.

----------


## dachowiec

u mnie stawiają z Teodorów. Klej Alpol. Tniemy tarczą diamentową. Materiał ma rozrzuty w wymiarach zależnie od dostawy. Efekt końcowy - ładnie i równo. Idzie więcej kleju niż planowano (uwaga jak wyżej). Nadproża tylko L19 bo najtaniej. Ten na 12ki to nawet zbrojone i lane namiejscu. Zewnętrzne -T24, wewn konstrukcyjne T18, działowe T12.
zapraszam do galerii

----------


## dominoxs

Rydzu !


Skšd wytrzasnšłe Alpol AZ 110 po 15 PLN za kg ??

U nas w Łodzi chcš pow. 20 pln ( brutto )

----------


## RYDZU

> Rydzu !
> 
> 
> Skšd wytrzasnšłe Alpol AZ 110 po 15 PLN za kg ??
> 
> U nas w Łodzi chcš pow. 20 pln ( brutto )


Z hurtowni oczywiśce  :big grin: 
A dokładnie - hurtownia Builder w Cz-wie.
Własnie spojrzałem na fakturę 15,40 pln brutto w detalu, a z upustem 14,32 pln.

pozdrawiam

----------


## yasioo

Właśnie zakończyłem parter. Majstry murowali Teodory na zwykłej zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej. I tu ujawniła się jedna ze słabości silikatów - słaba przyczepność zaprawy do bloczków. Widać to szczególnie na zewnętrznej, wąskiej ściance dociskowej. Tam gdzie kotwienie "wyszło im" trochę zbyt rzadko, miejscami bloczki można wybić niemalże ręką. Mówił mi o tym mój projektant, ale go zlekceważyłem. A na tym forum nikt chyba o tym nie wspominał. Podobno są jakieś dodatki do zaprawy zwiększające przyczepność, ale... mądry Polak po szkodzie. Czy z klejem nie ma tego typu problemów?
yasioo

----------


## RYDZU

> Właśnie zakończyłem parter. Majstry murowali Teodory na zwykłej zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej. I tu ujawniła się jedna ze słabości silikatów - słaba przyczepność zaprawy do bloczków. Widać to szczególnie na zewnętrznej, wąskiej ściance dociskowej. Tam gdzie kotwienie "wyszło im" trochę zbyt rzadko, miejscami bloczki można wybić niemalże ręką. Mówił mi o tym mój projektant, ale go zlekceważyłem. A na tym forum nikt chyba o tym nie wspominał. Podobno są jakieś dodatki do zaprawy zwiększające przyczepność, ale... mądry Polak po szkodzie. Czy z klejem nie ma tego typu problemów?
> yasioo


U mnie trudno powiedzieć bo buduję z silikatu Ludynia.
Bloki maja pióra i wpusty, więc napewno same nie wypadną,
Ale z tego co patrzyłem to klej wiąże dość mocno - a jutro sprawdzę na kawałku nowego muru jak mocno trzyma....

pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> .... Nadproża zbrojone elementami firmy HABE (rysunki podają ci koledzy  powyżej) mam na zdjątkach


Bardzo ładne zdjęcia.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Chciałem zrobić w ten sposób z dwóch powodów - uzsykanie rozsądnie cienkiej ściany (15cm + 25 + 6 + 1cm niedokładności) co daje 47cm, czyli ścianę rozsądnej grubości z U ok 0,12.


Chcesz zrobić dom pasywny   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ? Podziwiam i zazdroszczę pomysłu?

----------


## Wakmen

> Czym docinaliście wasze silikaty?
> Szlifierką to raczej upierdliwa zabawa.
> Na stronie Silki znalazłem info że korzystają z gilotyny do docinania bloków. Ale nigdzie nie mogę takiego ustrojstwa znaleźć   
> 
> Wcześniej były obawy a teraz fakty:
> próbowaliśmy cięcia szlifierką z tarczą 230 mm - idzie super .
> Więc temat gilotyny jakby nieaktualny sie zrobił.


Tylko szlifierką a sama gilotyna jest dość kosztowna aby ją zakupić tylko do jednej budowy a wypożyczenie kosztuje około 70 PLN za tydzień.

----------


## Wakmen

> A jakiej używaliście zaprawy - cementowej czy cementowo-wapiennej?


To zależy od wielu czynników ale w większości przypadków zaprawa cementowo - wapienna jest lepsza. Jeszcze lepsze rozwiązanie to zaprawa cementowa ale z domieszkami polepszającymi wiązanie i wydłużającymi czas wysychania. Dlaczego? Silikaty są produktami piaskowymi, które bardzo chłoną wodę więc może dojść do zbyt szybkiego wyschnięcia zaprawy przed dostatecznie dobrym związaniem elementów. MOże się zadażyć tak jak opisał gdzieś jeden Forumowich, że po zdjęciu szlunków spod kształtek U poprostu odpadły od zalanego betony zazbrojonego.

----------


## Wakmen

Troszkę się rozpisałem ale na Forum nie było mnie 3 tygodnie. Dużo się zmieniło a w skrzynce czekało na mnie 82 nowe wiadomości. Straszne a i cieszące.

----------


## pattaya

Nie śledzę tego wątku od pewnego czasu i wejdę tak ni w pięć ,ni w dziewięć.Ale......
Rozpoczęliśmy stawianie murów przedwczoraj a już dzisiaj budowa stoi.Powód?Brak towaru w fabryce!Mam do fabryki w Radomiu 5-6 km.Nie ma M12,brak kotew do ścian działowych.Stoimy.  :Evil:  Trochę mija się to z teorią Xelli.
Żadna praktycznie hurtownia nie ma nic na stanie!Co to do diabła za dystrybutorzy!
Ponadto jest olbrzymia ilość uszkodzonych bloczków.Przynajmniej 50% ma jakieś rysy,pęknięcia a 10-15% odrzucamy.
Technologia XXI wieku  :ohmy:

----------


## Kon111

Jeśli chodzi o dostępność towaru to faktycznie prawie żadna hurtownia nie ma Silki w większej ilości do wzięcia od ręki. Zawsze trzeba brać bezpośrednio z cegielni. Przez ostatnie dni np. Wieliszew pod Warszawą stoi bo wymieniają linię. Więc ja brałem dwa transporty M18 z Radomia i o ile pierwszy był idealny, to już ten drugi jest trochę gorszy, ale nie tak, żeby odrzucać 10%. 
Dodatkowo w Radomiu problem jest z kształtkami nadprożowymi U, te akurat mają w Wieliszewie!!!

----------


## RYDZU

A już się bałem, że tylko mniejsi wytwórcy (i ja) maja problemy.  :wink: 
Buduję z silikatu Ludynia i tez nie mogę się doczekac na bloki 12 cm.
Kotwy to osobna historia - generalnie rzecz nie do kupienia gdy daje się 
dużo docieplenia. Obszedłem ten problem i zamówiłem po prostu paski 
blachy perforowanej z nierdzewki - wyszło taniej niz oryginalne kotwy i mam 
taką długość jak potrzebuję (40 cm) - żadna hurtownia takiego czegoś nie miała, 
ani nawet nigdy nie widziała na oczy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pattaya

Rydzu!
Chodzi o kotwy do łączenia ścian zewnętrznych z wewnętrznymi.

----------


## pattaya

Ha!
Napisałem mail do Poznania co ja o tym myślę.Kotwy,których nigdzie nie ma-znalazły się.Dostałem też w południe M12.Natomiast jestem bardzo rozczarowany jakością bloczków.Tak jak napisałem wcześniej,połowa ma pęknięcia a to podobno prima sort!  :Evil:  Skurczybyki nie przesiewają piachu i pełno w bloczkach różnych rzeczy,znalazłem np.folię w środku jednego.Ale najgorsze są kawałki korzeni i patyków,piją wodę ,nabrzmiewają i BUM!Bloczek na pół.Nie są też tak dokładnie wykonane jak się chwalą.Ciekawe,czy wszystkie ,czy tylko te z Radomia?

----------


## mwoznica

> <ciach>...Ale najgorsze są kawałki korzeni i patyków,piją wodę ,nabrzmiewają i BUM!Bloczek na pół.Nie są też tak dokładnie wykonane jak się chwalą.Ciekawe,czy wszystkie ,czy tylko te z Radomia?


Moje, z Żabinka pod Poznaniem też mają "śmieci" w środku.

Maras

----------


## RYDZU

> Rydzu!
> Chodzi o kotwy do łączenia ścian zewnętrznych z wewnętrznymi.


A to przepraszam - mnie chodziło o kotwy do ściany 3W.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

Rydzu, a czy Ludynia trzyma wymiary (możne bez problemów robić na klej)?

----------


## Gesiu

Kupowałem z Teodorów, wymiar jak w projekcie , zadnych odchylen, towar pierwsza klasa !

----------


## pattaya

Ponieważ odrzucamy tylko "drastyczne " przypadki ,murujemy bloczki z niewielkimi,wyglądającymi na powierzchniowe pęknięcia.Może zażądać od Xelli coś na piśmie,że to nie zagraża konstrukcji?Czy ktoś z Was próbował dostać coś takiego?
A tak na marginesie ,to coś kiepsko z powiadomieniami o odpowiedziach

----------


## Wakmen

> ... A tak na marginesie ,to coś kiepsko z powiadomieniami o odpowiedziach


Powiadomienie o odpowiedziach działa tylko do końca bierzącej strony tematu. Gdy zaczyna się nowa strona (kolejna) to trzeba uaktywnić śledzenie wątku na dole strony - po lewej.

----------


## RYDZU

> Rydzu, a czy Ludynia trzyma wymiary (możne bez problemów robić na klej)?


Trzymają  ładnie wymiary. 
Przy kleju miałem inny problem niz wymiary bloczków  - kotwy odpowiednio cienkie, długie  i mocne, ale juz to załatwiłem. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## RYDZU

> Napisał pattaya
> 
> ... A tak na marginesie ,to coś kiepsko z powiadomieniami o odpowiedziach
> 
> 
> Powiadomienie o odpowiedziach działa tylko do końca bierzącej strony tematu. Gdy zaczyna się nowa strona (kolejna) to trzeba uaktywnić śledzenie wątku na dole strony - po lewej.


Wakmen - Niby masz rację - ale na bieząco pisałem ostatnio w kilku wątkach, a potwierdzeń "ni ma"   :ohmy:   - czyli jednak coś się sypie znowu....

pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Wakmen - Niby masz rację - ale na bieząco pisałem ostatnio w kilku wątkach, a potwierdzeń "ni ma"    - czyli jednak coś się sypie znowu....


Sypie i to na pewno. Zobacz ile jest wątków i ilu zarejestrowanych użytkowników. Od cholery  :Wink2:  . A teraz pomyśl sobie ile serwer Muratora musi co minutę wysyłać powiadomień. ... Napewno są jakieś przekłamania.

----------


## Juras74

> Rydzu, a czy Ludynia trzyma wymiary (możne bez problemów robić na klej)?


Też mam z Ludyni i jak na razie nie było problemu z wymiarami.

----------


## aleksik

ja dzis wreszcie zobaczyłem na swym placu silikaty Klucze, jutro ma być murarz a ja nie mam kotew - zamówiłem je "chyba za późno" bo .... w kwietniu

----------


## dominoxs

Co to za koszmary - mieci folia i inne gadżety.... 
W naszych nierasowych Teodorach nic takiego nie było . Sš rowniutenkie , jednolite i bardzo polubily sie z klejem.
Ale jest tez i minus - chyba tylko Xella sprzedaje SYSTEM scian. Chodzi o to ,ze z Teodorow nie da sie uformowac naroznikow przy kolejnej warstwie - bloczki sa za krotkie - trzeba  kombinowac. To sa po prostu bloczki , a nie kompletne rozwiazanie na sciany. 

Ale na szczescie mury stanely , a murarze jakos sobie poradzili. I to nawet niezle !

----------


## pattaya

Klej za to mam dobry.Polecam Alpol AZ110.Murarze mówią,że mocny jak cholera.Tradycyjna zaprawa się nie umywa.
Ściany stoją, pora na strop.

----------


## Szaruś

Ludynia sprzedaje też biały klej. Czy to jest klej Alpola?

----------


## pattaya

To chyba nie do mnie pytanie?

----------


## Szaruś

Nie. Np. do Rydza i Jurasa

----------


## Juras74

> Nie. Np. do Rydza i Jurasa


  :ohmy:  Ja nie wiem, bo nie kupowałem kleju. U mnie murują na zwykłą zaprawę.

----------


## RYDZU

> Nie. Np. do Rydza i Jurasa


A ja dostałem bardzo dobrą cenę na klej Alpolu AZ110 - 14,5 za worek 25kg
klej sprawdzony przez forumowiczów i nikt nie miał zastrzeżeń. 
Więc nawet nie interesowałem sie oferta Ludyni na klej.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

Dzięki za info.

----------


## BK

Czy można dołączyć do waszego szacownego, aczkolwiek nieco hermetycznego grona budowniczych-z-silikatów?
wiem że temat był wałkowany ale musimy podjąć decyzję czy murujemy na klej czy na zaprawę
na zaprawę znacznie taniej, pan w Teodorach powiedzial że taniej na zaprawę i jak budynek będzie ocieplany to nie ma znaczenia
murarze mówią że im będzie wygodniej na klej ale taniej na zaprawę

na klej ściany będą równiejsze - ale czy to ma faktycznie znaczenie i tak będzie tynk
Proszę o radę   :smile:

----------


## ania

No właśnie.
Wszyscy budujący na klej meldują zużycie większe od deklarowanego na opakowaniu. Czy używacie tego firmowego dozownika do kleju? Jeśli tak, to nie rozumiem skąd różnica w zużyciu...

----------


## pattaya

Ja wybrałem klej bo:
-jest mocniejszy od zaprawy
-po wypoziomowaniu 1 warstwy trudno skopać poziom na 2-3mm spoinie.
-czyściej na budowie
-mimo wszystko lepsze właściwości ściany,jest bardziej jednorodna
A czy drożej?Nie wiem,ale chyba niewiele.Na mój dom pójdzie 50-60 worków 25kg po 15 netto=750-900 zł netto.Oszczędzisz bardzo mało a klej jednak lepszy.

----------


## RYDZU

> Czy można dołączyć do waszego szacownego, aczkolwiek nieco hermetycznego grona budowniczych-z-silikatów?


Dlaczego hermetycznego? - ja tu dołaczyłem stosunkowo niedawno i uważam że jest spoko (według mnie oczywiście).




> wiem że temat był wałkowany ale musimy podjąć decyzję czy murujemy na klej czy na zaprawę
> na zaprawę znacznie taniej, pan w Teodorach powiedzial że taniej na zaprawę i jak budynek będzie ocieplany to nie ma znaczenia
> murarze mówią że im będzie wygodniej na klej ale taniej na zaprawę
> 
> na klej ściany będą równiejsze - ale czy to ma faktycznie znaczenie i tak będzie tynk
> Proszę o radę


Według mnie to jest tak (jestem w trakcie budowania na klej):
napewno na zaprawę jest taniej - pozostaje tylko kwestia - o ile taniej?
ja buduję duży dom - 165 powierzchni zabudowy, 2 kondygnacje, każda ma 15 warstw 
silikatu (3,3 metra), ściana trójwarstwowa 24 Silikat + 15 styropian + 12 Silikat, 
więc zużycie kleju jest duże - ale i tak nie jakieś makabryczne - całkowity koszt 
kleju na kondygnację wyszedł około 1800 pln (200 m2 muru trojwarstwowego 
+ jakieś 100 m2 ścian wewnatrz). 
Nie mam pojęcia ile by kosztowało zrobienie tego na zaprawie tradycyjnej.
Może ktoś z was jest w stanie to policzyć? 

Na korzyść kleju przeważyły na pewno dwie rzeczy:
1) Opinie osób które budowały na klej - najważniejsza - że jest czysto,
2) Moje wspomnienia z osiedla gdzie mieszkałem i wszystkie smietniki były 
wybudowane na zaprawę klasyczną. Jak się mocniej uderzyło w taki smietnik 
(np autem przy cofaniu) to przewracało sie pół ściany. 
I co ciekawego - pekało zawsze na spoinach. (pewnie zwolennicy tradycyjnej 
zaprawy zaraz napiszą że to było na zaprawie komunistycznej czyli piasek + wapno
a cement u szefa budowy  :big grin:  ) 

pozdrawiam

----------


## RYDZU

> No właśnie.
> Wszyscy budujący na klej meldują zużycie większe od deklarowanego na opakowaniu. Czy używacie tego firmowego dozownika do kleju? Jeśli tak, to nie rozumiem skąd różnica w zużyciu...


Nie korzystam z dozownika (właściwie to ekipa a nie ja), - nie przeliczałem 
jednak wydajności na metry muru. Może to zrobie kiedyś.
Ale faktem jest, że przy klinkierze stosowałem zaprawę gotową i tam wychodziło 
mniej murowania niż było zadeklarowane - 35 cegieł deklarowane - 25 osiagniete na budowie.

pozdrawiam

----------


## pattaya

Moja ekipa gdzie się da używa dozownika,ale są miejsca gdzie się nie da lub jest niewygodnie.Na ogół na "długich prostych".
Trzeba pamiętać o zdjęciu folii ochronnej z dozownika bo inaczej klej " nie idzie".

----------


## BK

Bardzo wam dziękuję
będzie klej - przekonał mnie argument o jednorodności ściany i śmietnikach walących się przy wjeżdżaniu w nie samochodem   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Co do dozowników - jeszcze nie wgryzliśmy się w temat
generalnie troche mamy obawy ekipa wszystko robi na skróty i tak jak im wygodniej i na kleju będą musieli uważać   :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

A tak na marginesie,pobity został rekord wielkości "zanieczyszczenia pochodzenia organicznego" w bloczku.Dzisiaj z M24 wyciągnąłem(bloczek napił się wody i pękł na pół) patyk lub korzeń o średnicy ok.10mm długości 12-13 cm.Niezłe sita mają w fabryce.  :Evil:

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy można dołączyć do waszego szacownego, aczkolwiek nieco hermetycznego grona budowniczych-z-silikatów? ...


Ja jako założyciel tego wątku nie miałem zamiaru aby stworzyć "hermetyczne grono" a aby każdy kto ma coś do powiedzenia lub jakieś wątpliwości wypowiedział się więc zapraszam do dyskusji.



> ... na klej ściany będą równiejsze - ale czy to ma faktycznie znaczenie i tak będzie tynk...


Jak dla mnie to ma znaczenie. Zamiast kładzenia tradycyjnego tynku cementowo - wapiennego, który jest dosyć czaso i praco chłonny można położyć cieniutki (do 0,5 cm) tynk gipsowy.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Moje wspomnienia z osiedla gdzie mieszkałem i wszystkie smietniki były 
> wybudowane na zaprawę klasyczną. Jak się mocniej uderzyło w taki smietnik 
> (np autem przy cofaniu) to przewracało sie pół ściany. 
> I co ciekawego - pekało zawsze na spoinach. (pewnie zwolennicy tradycyjnej 
> zaprawy zaraz napiszą że to było na zaprawie komunistycznej czyli piasek + wapno
> a cement u szefa budowy  )


Nie jestem zwolennikiem tradycyjnej zaprawy podam jeden przykład. Ostatnio byłem obejrzeć (przez przypadek) piwnicę pewnej zabydowy. Patrzę  a tam ściana jakoś dziwnie nierówna i mało spoista (ściany piwnicy były zalewane w szalunka z jakieś 20 lat temu). Dotykam ścianę a ona sypie się pod palcami. Co się okazało? Pierwszy "majster" dawał za mało cementu a za dużo piasku i gdyby nie zepsuła się betoniarka i zmiana majstra pewnie do dzisiaj ta budowla by runeła a tak przyszedł nowy i ściany mają już kolor cementu i wytrzymałość dobrego betonu.

----------


## Wakmen

> A tak na marginesie,pobity został rekord wielkości "zanieczyszczenia pochodzenia organicznego" w bloczku.Dzisiaj z M24 wyciągnąłem(bloczek napił się wody i pękł na pół) patyk lub korzeń o średnicy ok.10mm długości 12-13 cm.Niezłe sita mają w fabryce.


Reklamuj sprawę a nawet staraj się o jakiegoś bonusa za takie buble budowlane.

----------


## pattaya

Procedura reklamacyjna jest w toku.Dałem do ekspertyzy 2 z setek pękniętych bloczków(pęknięcia do 2cm głębokości)  i zażądałem pisma ,że używanie takiego materiału nie grozi niczym złym teraz i za 20 lat.Wspomniałem też,że oczekuję rekompensaty finansowej ,gdyż tego materiału nie można uznać za I gatunek bez wad.Ale pewnie będzie ciężko,bo pani prezes radomskiech zakładów jest niereformowalna i żyje w latach 70-tych (wszyscy ,którzy ją znają -potwierdzają).Dziwię się,że Xella jej nie wywaliła.

----------


## Wakmen

Powodzenia Pattaya w pogoni za sprawiedliwością.

----------


## bart_us

Zacząłem  :big grin:   Kleje Alpolem  :big grin:  Będzie dobtrze  :big grin: 
Też mam podobny problem z silką z Radomia, korzenie i pęknięcia.
 :Evil:

----------


## bart_us

Mój majster nie używa dozownika silki bo się nie sprawdza, używa grzebienia i jest super.

----------


## kordo

Pozwalam się wtrącić.  :oops:  W jakiej cenie kupowaliście Silkę? Jak dotąd najlepsza cena, jaka mi zaproponowano to 3,50 za bloczek M24 ( z transportem) - czy jest OK, czy szukać dalej?
Co sądzicie o Silce z Żabinka?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bart_us

Ja za M24 płace 3.54 nie wiem co o tytm myśleć  :cry:

----------


## BK

dobra cena - ja miałam coś 3,90
dlatego kupiłam teodory - za ok 2,45 z transportem wyszło dużo taniej

----------


## pattaya

Ja mam M24 po 2,90 z transportem,no ale do fabryki kilka kilometrów.
Może ktoś potrzebuje kotwy do łączenia ścian nośnych z działowymi?Wiem,że są problemy z ich zdobyciem a ja mam za dużo.

----------


## kordo

A jakiej grubości robicie sciany działowe? 8 czy 12 cm?

----------


## pattaya

12cm.Będzie cichutko no i bez strachu można wkręcić dłuższy kołek

----------


## kordo

i bez strachu można wkręcić dłuższy kołek[/quote]
jasne, przynajmniej nie będę słyszec argumentu, że "tej półki nie da się tu powiesić"
 :Wink2:  
A czy na poddaszu tez robicie sciany dziełowe z Silki, bo słyszałam opinię, że lepiej z jakiegos lżejszego materiału?

----------


## pattaya

Zostaję przy silce na poddaszu.

----------


## Andrzej Leppiej

a czy te korzonki znajdowane w silce czasem nie poprawiają izolacyjnosci cieplnej? łoj, chyba fabryka każe sobie za nie dopłacić!

----------


## bart_us

Korzonki pięknie pęcznieją po deszczu i bloczek robi bum  :Confused:  ]
te bloczki za 2.90 to chyba bez faktury?

----------


## pattaya

Fakt,podałem cenę netto 2,90 ,mogło to kogoś zmylić.
Czyli ,jako że biorę przez wykonawcę,2,90+7% VAT=3,10 brutto.
To jest 10% rabatu,gdzie indziej zaoferowano mi 15% ale mój transport.
Wybrałem opcję 10%+transport gratis.Jest to wygodne ,bo przywożą co chcę i kiedy chcę.

----------


## bart_us

Pattaya, gratuluję ja też buduję w Radomiu.
A jeśli chodzi o kotwy to nigdzie nie ma HABE do ciękiej zaprawy i ostatnio znalazłem jakieś w Opolu  :big grin:  ale zmieniam na wbijane do ścianki trójwarstwowej. Swoją drogą to Silka mogłaby się postarać o zaopatrzenie do swojej technologii.

----------


## bart_us

Działowe z M12 na poddaszu. Nośne M18 na poddaszu.

----------


## pattaya

Gdzie budujesz bart?
Właśnie mam za dużo kotew do ścianek działowych (klej),takie cienkie blaszki.Nie chcesz?

----------


## bart_us

Pattaya buduje w Radomiu na boreczkach. A po ile te kotewki i jaka długość?

----------


## pattaya

To mieszkam niedaleko,przy cmentarzu.To są takie cienkie blaszki do łączenia ścian zewnętrznych z działowymi.Długość na oko 25-30cm.Po ile ?Nie wiem,może karton piwa?  :big grin:  Ile potrzebujesz?

----------


## bart_us

Powinna być długości 40cm  :big grin: , 40-50 sztuk.

----------


## pattaya

Może mają i 40cm.Sprawdzę jutro.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... A czy na poddaszu tez robicie sciany dziełowe z Silki, bo słyszałam opinię, że lepiej z jakiegos lżejszego materiału?


A to czemu rezygnować z tak dobrego materiału. Tylko silikaty mają tak wysoki współczynnik tłumienia dzwięków porządany w naszych sypialniach  :Wink2:  .

----------


## bart_us

Zapędziłem się Pattaya używałem już takie około 30cm.  :big grin:

----------


## BK

Zdecydowaliśmy się na silikatki z teodorów na klej. Pierwsza warstwa była 2 x rozbierana - była różnica ok 1 cm, skrupulatnie wychwycona przez mężusia   :big grin:   którego budowlańcy ponoć się boją - nie wiedzieć czemu, chłopak sympatyczny miły, nie krzyczy, a chłopakom trzęsie się ta poziomica w ręku jak przychodzi do mierzenia...
ściany ładne równe, nie znaleźliśmy patyków ani korzonków   :smile:  Trzeba przyznać że buduje się szybko. 

Nasi budowlańcy mówią żeby przed zimą ocieplić i otynkować, żeby bloczki nie nasiąknęły wodą przez zimę - czy się z tym zgadzacie?
Chcemy wstawiać okna w listopadzie, może w grudniu, a ściany będą gotowe pod koniec miesiąca - czy to dobry scenariusz?

----------


## pattaya

Ocieplić i otynkować może niekoniecznie,ale dobrze byłoby zadaszyć.
Mają rację z tym piciem wody.

----------


## BK

zadaszone będzie,
ale co się może stać jeśli teraz ocieplimy i wytynkujemy - jest na klej, chyba nie powinny ściany pękać?

----------


## pattaya

Nie powinny.Ale i tak dom zawiera sporo wody,która musi wyparować.

----------


## pattaya

Do bart
Ha!Nie mam kotew,moi robotnicy sprytnie zużyli je do zbrojenia pustaków szklanych.Robimy na klej,tak że za cienko na drut,wzięli więc te blaszki.
Spryciule.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Nasi budowlańcy mówią żeby przed zimą ocieplić i otynkować, żeby bloczki nie nasiąknęły wodą przez zimę - czy się z tym zgadzacie?....


Silka M15, M18, M24 jak sama nazwa mówi M- mrozoodporna więc nie matakiej potrzeby aby ocieplać przed zimą. Żadną katastrofą to nie grozi.

----------


## bart_us

Nie grozi jak bloczek jest cały, a jak wystaje kawałek drewna i przyjdzie mróz to pęknie.

----------


## ania

Czy ktoś z Was robił już w praktyce dylatacje w ściance elewacyjnej z silikatów? W teorii wszystko rozumiem, ale jakoś nie potrafię sobie wyobrazić, jak to niby ma być: taka szpetna szczelina od parteru aż po dach? A może jakoś "naprzemian"? 
Bardzo proszę o praktyczne uwagi od doświadczonych...

----------


## Norka

Cegla jest w Xelii w Wieliszewie pod Warszawa. Ja ja zamowilam, ale teraz chcę zrezygnowac. Poniewaz zamowienie jest na mnie, sadze, ze około 20% kosztu moge poniesc.

----------


## RYDZU

> Czy ktoś z Was robił już w praktyce dylatacje w ściance elewacyjnej z silikatów? W teorii wszystko rozumiem, ale jakoś nie potrafię sobie wyobrazić, jak to niby ma być: taka szpetna szczelina od parteru aż po dach? A może jakoś "naprzemian"? 
> Bardzo proszę o praktyczne uwagi od doświadczonych...


Gryzłem się też z tym tematem, oj gryzłem.
I wyszło na to że sobie darowałem szczelinę... może to źle, nie wiem   :Confused:  
Ścianę mam 16,8 metra w linii prostej. Właśnie problematyka szpetnej szczeliny 
skłoniła mnie do rezygnacji z dylatacji. Według rożnych źródeł raz podawali,
że może być 12m bez dylatacji, a innym razem że 18   :ohmy:   - zgłupieć można.
Według mnie bloczki P+W maja minimalna mozliwość pracy wzdłuż bo raczej 
nie udaje ich sie postawić idealnie na styk ze sobą. I myślę, że to wystarczy 
do skompensowania rozszerzalności cieplnej muru

A to czy miałem rację czy nie i efekty tej decyzji będę mógł opisać chyba dopiero za kilka lat.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ania

> raz podawali, 
> że może być 12m bez dylatacji, a innym razem że 18  - zgłupieć można.


Ja czytałam, że długość ścianki bez szczeliny dylatacyjnej zależy od stron świata. Strona południowa podobno - ze względu na duże różnice temperatur - musi mieć dużo gęściej te dylatacje niż np. północna.




> problematyka szpetnej szczeliny 
> skłoniła mnie do rezygnacji z dylatacji.


No właśnie też bym się jej pozbyła...
Planuję najdłuższą "prostą" = 16,5 m czyli tak jak u Ciebie.
W eleganckich apartamentowcach widziałam na elewacjach tajemniczy ślad "w ząbki" - tak jakby spoiny w tym miejscu były zrobione z innego materiału. Może zamiast pionowej szczeliny można po prostu robić jakieś plastyczne wiązanie muru?

----------


## pawelko

Jesli ktoś z warszawskich Silkowców potrzebuje przed zimą M24 to proszę zerknąć:
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...897&highlight=

 :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Ciąg dalszy moich perypetii z silką.Bloczki,które nie nadawały się do niczego zostały wymienione na nowe,na resztę(popękane,korzenie,szyszki,drewienka w środku) mam dostać dodatkowy rabat.Zobaczymy.

----------


## Wakmen

*Pattaya* - Gratulacje pozytywnego rozwiązania sprawy.

Parę dni temu udało mi się kupić klej Alpol AZ110 za ... 14,90 / worek. Czyż nie jest to mało? No może nie jak RYDZU ale prawie.

----------


## pattaya

Na całość bloczków M24 dostałem dodatkowo 5% rabatu.
Czyli można uznać,że sprawa jest załatwiona.

----------


## BK

pattaya - masz silke od xelli czy polskie silikaty?

----------


## pattaya

Silka jak to silka jest tylko od xelli-to ich nazwa handlowa.Wybrałem silkę ,bo mam fabrykę 6-7 km od budowy.I tym się kieruj a nie bzdetami z ulotek reklamowych.No i ceną.

----------


## MarcinU

Dawno mnie tu nie było. Sciany rosną w oczach i zapewne pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia zakończę etap budowy z Silki.

I tu parę   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  "ciepłych" słów pod adresem Xelli - zanieczyszczenia organiczne - w normie, ale mam zebrane już 2 palety popekanych bloczków (pęknięcia pionowe, po 2 na bloczek, bloczek niby cały, ale ...). Obiecali wymienić ale co z tego. Szczytem było jak wczoraj murarz pokazał mi różnice w wysokości bloczków - 0,5 cm (jeden miał 18,7 drugi 19,2). Trafiły się jakieś 2 palety takiego bubla. Coś się psuje z jakością tej firmy. Majster wybudował już naście domów z Silki i pierwszy raz takie coś napotkał.

----------


## Wakmen

No to żeś  *MarcinU* mnie wystraszył. Ja przedwczoraj zacząłem pierwszą warstwę z xelli i jak na razie to jestem zadowolony no prawie do końca. Kierowca jak rozładowywał to 3 palety przewrócił i troszeczkę bloczków połamał albo obłupał  :Mad:   . Co się zaś tyczy jaości i zanieczyzczeń to widać różnice w paletach. W jednych piasek jest pożądnie zmielony a w innych widać ziarna żwiru wielkości nawet 2-3 mm. Innych zanieczyszczeń na razie nie zauważyłem.

----------


## aleksik

W związku z tymi trawami itp. w Silce to dodatkowo jestem zadowolony że brałem silikaty z Kluczy - 2,45 brutto i czyste ( bez jakiś dziwnych dodatków) i równe.

----------


## RYDZU

To ja kilka słów o Silikatach Ludynia

Mają trochę "wtrąceń" w postaci patyczków itp dupereli. Raz nawet kawałek 
szmaty znalazłem - na szczeście to przypadki sporadyczne - powiedzmy 1 blok 
na paletę czyli jakieś 1,5%.
Za to ich bloki 18 cm mają chyba wadę technologiczną - pękają na pół   :ohmy:  
Mam wymurowane jedno nadproże tak jak z cegły "przemurowane" i boję się, 
że mi ono na łeb kiedyś spadnie. Na szczęście idzie pod to nadproże solidna 
futryna metalowa.

Za to z producentem współpracuje się fatalnie. Nie mogą zaplanować logicznie
produkcji. Juz dwukrotnie miałem zafundowany przez nich przestój na budowie, 
pomimo, że specyfikację z ilościami materiału dostali od naszej hurtowni zaraz 
na starcie budowy. Telefonicznie zwodzą że dostawa już wyjechała, a następnego 
dnia dzwonią, że mieli awarię prądu i dopiero popołudniu ruszy produkcja. 
I takie tam. To podobno spółka pracownicza która przejęła zakład, więc raczej 
nie ma mowy o pracy po godzinach i wysilaniu się. Jak by to był zakład prywatny 
to by szef wział towarzytwo za ryja i produkcja by szła na 3 zmiany dopóki by były 
zamówienia. Na szczęście już kończę przygodę z nimi - zostało mi jeszcze jakieś 
20 palet do wymurowania i będę miał całe mury  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Coquelicot

Drodzy silikatowcy,

bardzo powaznie przymierzamy sie do budowy domu (Sloneczko, pracownia Horyzont) z silikatow z przyszlym roku. Temat ocieplen byl juz na tym forum solidnie walkowany, ale tym razem chce Was poprosic o opinie o mojej rozmowie z potencjalnym szefem naszej budowy.

Otoz rozmawialem ostatnio z potencjalnym kierownikiem budowy (ktory ma swoja ekipe). Gosc sporo budowal z silikatów (jest zreszta fanem tego materialu), był gorąco polecany - i to przez osoby wyjatkowo wymagajace, widziałem też jego "dzieła" i było naprawdę OK.

Otoz mowil, ze nie jest wcale przekonany do ocieplania scian z silikatow welna - wspominal m.in. ze welna gorzej uklada sie na scianie niz styropian (po otynkowaniu nie bedzie tak rowna) i o ile przez pewien czas moze to nie byc problem, to za jakis czas moga pojawic sie nawet odksztalcenia.

Co do styropianu - przyznawal, ze faktycznie - sciana nie "oddycha", ale powiedzial, ze to nie jest na tyle wielkie oddychanie, zeby zrezygnowac ze styropianu. Ogolna rekomendacja: styropian.

I co sądzicie o takim poglądzie? I co najwazniejsze - jak swiadczy to o ew. kierowniku mojej budowy?

----------


## MarcinU

Kwasów ciąg dalszy - kupiem wczoraj dodatkowe 10 worków AZ-110 (cena 15 zł za worek) i ... zdzwiko na budowie! Zaprawa jest ciemno szara, zamiast biała  :Evil:  Majster odmówił budowania tym czymś. Za pół godziny pojawi się u mnie przedstawiciel Alpolu i będziemy dyskutować.

Co jest k.. z jakością??  :Mad:   VAT wiekszy, ceny wyższe, a jakość spada.

----------


## RYDZU

> Kwasów ciąg dalszy - kupiem wczoraj dodatkowe 10 worków AZ-110 (cena 15 zł za worek) i ... zdzwiko na budowie! Zaprawa jest ciemno szara, zamiast biała  Majster odmówił budowania tym czymś. Za pół godziny pojawi się u mnie przedstawiciel Alpolu i będziemy dyskutować.
> 
> Co jest k.. z jakością??   VAT wiekszy, ceny wyższe, a jakość spada.


Może się czepiam - ale co za różnica czy Alpol jest biały czy szary? 
Chyba zamierzasz tynkować chatkę? 

Ja nie zwracam na to uwagi - biały napewno idealnie nie jest, szary też nie. 
Ma mocno trzymac bloki ze soba i tyle. 
Widzę że masz normalną hurtownie bo cena u mnie podobna - 14,32 za worek brutto. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Juras74

Co do Ludyni to mam podobne zdanie jak Rydzu. Jak narazie to z bloczków jestem zadowolony, ale z terminowości już nie. Jak kupowałem przed pierwszym maja to nie było żadnych problemów, a teraz się coś zmieniło. Mieli produkować połówki (12cm) na pióro i wpust dzisaj, ale oczywiście nie będą produkować   :sad:   i Pani mi powiedziała, że może będą w przyszły piątek, ale gwarancji mi nie da  :ohmy:   :Evil:   (bo nie wiadomo jakie plany, bo może się linia zepsuć   :Confused: 
Tak, że wniosek tylko jeden. Zamawiać miesiąc wcześniej to może zdążą.

----------


## pattaya

Ponoć ten szary klej ma gorsze parametry.

----------


## henryk_baszkowka

Zasieje troche fermentu:

Mieszkam w domu zrobionym z silikatow od ok 6-7 lat i co chwila mam klopoty z gardlem. Corka tez. ::-(: 

Jednoczesnie jako specjalista   :smile:   od statystyki, korelacji itp musze przyznac ze nie da sie wykazac zwiazku miedzy silikatem a zdrowiem.

----------


## pattaya

No cóż,współczuję.Ale sam wiesz,że nie wiadomo czy "winne" są silikaty.Może one a może tynk,może farba ,albo lakier na podłodze,może materiał firanek albo coś z zewnątrz(np.pyły z fabryki).Są tysiące możliwości.Na wszelki wypadek zróbcie sobie testy alergiczne.

----------


## henryk_baszkowka

Corka jest alergikiem i ja jestem alergikiem. 
Przeczytalem jakis post o krowach co to chorowaly bo obora byla z silikatow i tak mi sie jakos skojarzylo   :Wink2:  

Ale tak jak napisalem - zeby wykazac zwiazek miedyz dwoma elementami potrzeba znacznie wiekszej probki niz jeden dom i dwie obory.

----------


## pattaya

Hm,silikat czyli piach+wapno+woda.Co tu może szkodzić?No ,ale to tylko teoria.W praktyce pewnie znajdziemy w bloczku dużo innych ,ciekawych rzeczy.

----------


## henryk_baszkowka

jesli w bloczku ktos znalazl kawalek patyka to tym bardziej inne rzeczy sa mozliwe.

----------


## pattaya

Patyka!!!??????
Ja pół lasu znalazłem  :big grin:

----------


## RYDZU

> Tak, że wniosek tylko jeden. Zamawiać miesiąc wcześniej to może zdążą.



Uważam że to wniosek nieco zbyt daleko idący.  :wink: 
Zaczynając budowę na początku lipca złozyłem zamówienie w hurtowni na konkretne 
ilości silikatów (swoja drogą to liczyłem to 3 dni - ale wyszło dokładnie).
Hurtownia zamówienie przesłała do Ludyni wraz z rozbiciem na kolejne transporty.
I co to dało - nic!

Miesiąc po rozpoczeciu budowy stalismy z robotą, bo od 2 miesięcy w Ludyni 
nie produkowali 12 cm bloczków. 
A teraz sytuacja jest analogiczna. Wczoraj powiedzieli, że 12 bedzie na środę 
do odbioru u nich w zakładzie. Porównujac to z twoimi informacjami i tym co słyszę 
dzwoniąc do hurtowni i do nich bezpośrednio mam wrażenie, że kazdy w tym 
zakładzie udziela innych informacji. Szef mojej hurtowni zrobił tym razem taki raban,
że wydali mu jakies 3 palety 12 która była u nich w depozycie (materiał kogoś 
innego tylko nie odebrany)  :big grin:  - wiec na razie mam czym murować, ale za kilka dni 
znowu będzie problem.

Juras - gdzie budujesz i z której hurtowni masz materiał? Przyda się ta informacja 
do mojej poniedziałkowej rozmowy z Ludynią. Jesli to tajne - to chociaz na priva poślij.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KvM

> Napisał KvM
> 
> ... Chciałem zrobić w ten sposób z dwóch powodów - uzsykanie rozsądnie cienkiej ściany (15cm + 25 + 6 + 1cm niedokładności) co daje 47cm, czyli ścianę rozsądnej grubości z U ok 0,12.
> 
> 
> Chcesz zrobić dom pasywny      ? Podziwiam i zazdroszczę pomysłu?


Na pasywny mnie nie stać celuję tak by był nie więcej niz dwa razy zimniejszy niz pasywny. Mam nadzieję, że nie wyjdzie  drożej niż standard... (cpodziewam się oszczedności na instalacji grzewczej).

----------


## matth

Rydzu a co bys powiedzial na Teodory k.Lasku.To niedaleko w sumie od Czestochowy  a o ile mi wiadomo tam nie ma problemu tego typu.
A tak na marginesie chcialo by sie powiedziec... A to Polska wlasnie !!!!!   :ohmy:   pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Otoz rozmawialem ostatnio z potencjalnym kierownikiem budowy (ktory ma swoja ekipe)...


Osobiście nie lubię takich powiązań gdyż mogą powstać z tego dziwne przekręty. Ale to jest Twoja decyzja.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Może się czepiam - ale co za różnica czy Alpol jest biały czy szary? 
> Chyba zamierzasz tynkować chatkę? 
> Ja nie zwracam na to uwagi - biały napewno idealnie nie jest, szary też nie. 
> Ma mocno trzymac bloki ze soba i tyle. 
> ...


Tak właśnie Rydzu. On ma dobrze kleić (lepiej jak zaprawa) a nie być śnieżno biały.

----------


## Wakmen

> Zasieje troche fermentu:
> 
> Mieszkam w domu zrobionym z silikatow od ok 6-7 lat i co chwila mam klopoty z gardlem. Corka tez.
> ...


A może za dużo lodów jecie? 
Co do przytoczonych gdzieś tam krówek czy innej trzody chlewnej to czysta antyreklama jakiegoś producenta "nie silikatowca".

----------


## Juras74

> Juras - gdzie budujesz i z której hurtowni masz materiał? Przyda się ta informacja 
> do mojej poniedziałkowej rozmowy z Ludynią.


Buduję na Mariance koło Rędzin, a materiał biorę z Domexu. Mam wrażenie, że w Częstochowie silikatów mało ludziska kupują, bo jest zdominowana przez ceramikę Wienerbergera i przez to hurtownia nie ma większego wpływu na zakład w Ludyni.

Matth też myślałem kiedyś o Teodorach, ale transport by wyszedł drożej i musiał bym go organizować we własnym zakresie, a tak załatwia to hurtownia. A poza tym z tego co pamiętam to nie mieli 12 na P-W, a z tymi jest największy problem w Ludyni.

----------


## RYDZU

> Buduję na Mariance koło Rędzin, a materiał biorę z Domexu. Mam wrażenie, że w Częstochowie silikatów mało ludziska kupują, bo jest zdominowana przez ceramikę Wienerbergera i przez to hurtownia nie ma większego wpływu na zakład w Ludyni.
> 
> Matth też myślałem kiedyś o Teodorach, ale transport by wyszedł drożej i musiał bym go organizować we własnym zakresie, a tak załatwia to hurtownia. A poza tym z tego co pamiętam to nie mieli 12 na P-W, a z tymi jest największy problem w Ludyni.


W poniedziałek się rozmówię z kierownictwem Ludyni   :Evil:  
Jak szukałem silikatów to tez byłem w Domexie - ale mnie spławili swoją posrawą i tym że zaproponowali mi ceny detaliczne z cennika Ludyni i ewentualnie transport gratis (przy moim zamówieniu na 200 palet).
Zaopatruje się w Builderze - dali mi około 8% upustu od cennnika Ludyni, transport gratis i przede wszystkim wolę współpracy.
Juras74 - jakie ceny dał co Domex - detal? - czy może coś urwałeś?

Teodory odpadły u mnie w przedbiegach (jeszcze zanim zauważyłem, że i tak nie mają w ofercie systemu P+W) - konieczność zorganizowania transportu i rozładunku we własnym zakresie. Poza tym zero woli rozmowy ze strony zakładu o upustach cenowych. Więc im podziękowałem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Juras74

> Jak szukałem silikatów to tez byłem w Domexie - ale mnie spławili swoją posrawą i tym że zaproponowali mi ceny detaliczne z cennika Ludyni i ewentualnie transport gratis (przy moim zamówieniu na 200 palet).
> Zaopatruje się w Builderze - dali mi około 8% upustu od cennnika Ludyni, transport gratis i przede wszystkim wolę współpracy.
> Juras74 - jakie ceny dał co Domex - detal? - czy może coś urwałeś?
> Pozdrawiam


U mnie była trochę inna sytuacja, bo kupowałem jeszcze w połowie marca. Przy okazji miałem wycenę dachu i stropu z Buildera i pojechałem do Domexu, no i oczywiście ich przebili jak powiedziałem, że mam wycenę i co oni mi mogą zaproponować. Może miałem jeszcze wrócić do Buildera, ale było minęło. Wtedy zapytałem o silikaty. Brałem ok. 60 palet bloczków. Zaproponowali mi 4% upustu. Wychodziło taniej niż od producenta z dużym upustem, ale z własnym transportem, więc się nie zastanawiałem i zamówiłem. Jak przyszło do zapłaty to się okazało, że cena jest wyższa  :ohmy:  , bo Ludynia podniosła cenę od 1 marca  :Evil: , a oni mieli stary cennik.  A ja im na to, że mnie to nie obchodzi to jest ich problem i Ludyni, że nie mieli aktualnego cennika. W końcu sprzedali mi po starej cenie   :smile: (2,43 brutto za 24; 1,20 za 12-tkę), ale już bez upustu, ale i tak byłem zadowolony. Zobaczymy jaką cenę zaproponują teraz, ale z tego co mi powiedział to po tyle co kupowałem, pewnie nie wiedział, że brałem jeszcze w starym cenniku  :smile:

----------


## BK

Witam,
dorzucę swoją opinię - o silikatach nie powiem tak wiele, jak wy, bo murowanie trwało jakieś 2 tygodnie, teraz jeszcze robią jakieś działówki. Braliśmy z Teodorów. Jest OK, aczkolwiek nie sa idealnie równe tak jak silka u sąsiada. Ale to już nie mój problem - najważniejsze że ściany musiały być i są wyprowadzone idelanie równo (na klej). Z dostawą było opóźnienie jedno - 2 dni, cena - za 170 m2 ścian zewnętrznych plus działowe (nie pamiętam ile, domek 140 m2) cena 5,5 tys za wszystko plus 1000 PLN za transport. Zamawialiśmy bezpośrednio z Teodorów. Jesteśmy zadowoleni - wyszło nam ok. 50% taniej niż gdybyśmy budowali z ceramiki czy Ytonga i myślę że taniej niż gdybyśmy budowali z najtańszego suporeksu. No i jakieś co najmniej 3 tys taniej niż gdybyśmy brali Silkę od Xelli.
Co do alergii - nie wiem o co wam chodzi, mnie się zawsze wydawało że silikaty są dla alergików najzdrowsze, ale same ściany chyba mają najmniejszy wpływ na alergie - większy ma chyba urządzenie domu, wykładziny, dywany, firanki, ogrzewanie kominkiem - DGP, etc. W ścianach z silikatów - tak na zdrowy rozum - drobnoustroje rozwijać się nie powinny tak szybko i chętnie jak w innych materiałach.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał RYDZU
> 
> ... Może się czepiam - ale co za różnica czy Alpol jest biały czy szary? 
> Chyba zamierzasz tynkować chatkę? 
> Ja nie zwracam na to uwagi - biały napewno idealnie nie jest, szary też nie. 
> Ma mocno trzymac bloki ze soba i tyle. 
> ...
> 
> 
> Tak właśnie Rydzu. On ma dobrze kleić (lepiej jak zaprawa) a nie być śnieżno biały.


Właśnie. Jeżeli dotąd klej był biały to zapewne szary ma nieco inny skład (co najmniej o barwnik albo rodzaj składników). Pytanie czy tez dobrze klei? To mnie zaniepokoiło i wezwałem gościa z Alpolu aby to wyjaśnił. JAk powie, że to dokładnie to samo i tylko kolor się zmienił, bo coś tam to będzie OK. Gorzej jak nie będą wiedzieć czemu kolor się zmienił (bo nie powinien).

Silka przywiozła mi jedną paletę za popękane bloczki. Zebrałem już 2,5 palety. Czekam na resztę.

----------


## Wakmen

Co się tyczy kleju firmy Alpol AZ110 to wiecie jaki jest jego skład? 
W odpowiednich wyselekcjonowanych proporcjach: cement, wapno, piasek.
Więc szary kolor jest chyba od cementu.

----------


## MarcinU

> Co się tyczy kleju firmy Alpol AZ110 to wiecie jaki jest jego skład? 
> W odpowiednich wyselekcjonowanych proporcjach: cement, wapno, piasek.
> Więc szary kolor jest chyba od cementu.


No tak. A skąd wtedy biały?

P.s. Test organoleptyczny potwierdził jedynie zmianę koloru. Bloczki po sklejeniu nie dały się rozerwać.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... P.s. Test organoleptyczny potwierdził jedynie zmianę koloru. Bloczki po sklejeniu nie dały się rozerwać.


A pewnie, że nie. Trzymają jak nie wiem co. Z 20 razy lepiej jak zaprawa tradycyjna (chyba nie przesadziłem)?

----------


## pattaya

Ponoć wytrzymałość spoiny z kleju -3,5MPa
A ile tradycyjnej?

----------


## RYDZU

Dalszy ciąg bitwy o materiał :

W Ludyni ze środy najpierw zrobił się czwartek. Ale żeby to potwierdzić 
zadzwoniłem do nich i spytałem czy napewno 12 będzie do odbioru. 
"Oczywiście - w czwartek rano mozna ja będzie odebrać" - To świetnie - mówię
- samochód z mojej hurtowni będzie rano i zabierze 12 i te pozostałe palety
z 18 i 24. 
A z drugiej strony słuchawki - "jakie pozostałe palety?"   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   Normalnie mnie zatkało.
Ale spokojnie pytam panią - 12 macie zacząć produkować w środę popołudniu - tak? 
"Tak" - Pani przytakuje. 
Ok - coś juz wiemy. 
Skoro nie macie 18 ani 24 to co teraz produkujecie? 
Z drugiej strony słuchawki cisza, a potem jakieś tam "wie pan, technolog, te sprawy..." pierdu pierdu. 
Prosze o rozmowę z kimś z kierownictwa. Po kilku minutach słuchania melodyjek 
dowiaduje się że .... "nie ma nikogo z dyrekcji".   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Przekazuję nowiny szefowi mojej hurtowni. Aż mu żyła wyszła na szyi jak to usłyszał. 
Dzwonił do nich i udało mu się w końcu porozmawiać z kierownikiem produkcji 
i uzyskać deklarację że cały towar będzie do odbioru w poniedziałek rano. 
Czyli do nas na plac dojedzie około południa. 
Pogoda jak żyleta - a materiału "ni ma"   :Evil: 


A morał z tego jest taki - jak chcecie budowac z silikatów Ludynia 
to podpiszcie z nimi umowę o dostawy w której będzie punkt 
o obciążaniu ich kosztami przestojów na budowie z powodu braku terminowych dostaw.

Pozdrawiam nieźle wkurzony

----------


## Wakmen

> Ponoć wytrzymałość spoiny z kleju -3,5MPa
> A ile tradycyjnej?


Wytrzymałość zaprawy klejowej po 28 dniach na ściskanie wynosi: 8,2 N/ mm2 (MPa) i z tego co mi wiadomo tak wysokie parametry są potrzebne przy budowie garaży przemysłowych a chyba każdy sobie może wyobrazić jakie tam są rozpiętości stropów i ich obciążenia.
Dla wiarygodności dołączam stronkę aby nie być gołosłownym: muratorplus
Dla porównania zwykł zaprawa cem - wap czy tylko cem w zależności od składu poszczególnych półproduktów wynosi 3 - 4 MPa. Żadkością by ktoś stosował 5 MPa (ja do fundamentów takową zastosowałem   :Wink2:  ).

----------


## pattaya

To coś pochrzaniłem.Ale dobrze wiedzieć,sam buduję na klej

----------


## Wakmen

> To coś pochrzaniłem.Ale dobrze wiedzieć,sam buduję na klej


Gratuluję samozaparcia.
A jak tam wrażenia z klejenia? Ja to jestem poprostu zachwycony silką z Iławy (no może z wyjątkiem 3 palet, które podczas rozładunku zostały wywrócone dogóry nogami  :sad:  ). Mo długim ale bardzo starannym wypoziomowaniu pierwszej warstwy druga poszła jak z bata strzelił. Żadnych problemów tylko jeszcze gdyby nie trzebabyło docinać bloczków i potem ładować tradycyjną zaprawę przy połączeniu ciętych bloczów to byłoby idealnie.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał pattaya
> 
> To coś pochrzaniłem.Ale dobrze wiedzieć,sam buduję na klej
> 
> 
> Gratuluję samozaparcia.
> A jak tam wrażenia z klejenia? Ja to jestem poprostu zachwycony silką z Iławy (no może z wyjątkiem 3 palet, które podczas rozładunku zostały wywrócone dogóry nogami  ). Mo długim ale bardzo starannym wypoziomowaniu pierwszej warstwy druga poszła jak z bata strzelił. Żadnych problemów tylko jeszcze gdyby nie trzebabyło docinać bloczków i potem ładować tradycyjną zaprawę przy połączeniu ciętych bloczów to byłoby idealnie.


Nie wiem czy Ci pomogę tym stwierdzeniem, ale mój murarz na pionową spoinę przy dociętych bloczkach również używa klej. Zapraszam w odwiedziny może obejrzenie jego roboty jakoś Ci się przyda.

Co do kleju to wytrzymałość na ściskanie niewątpliwie jest duża, natomiast na rozrywanie raczej nie (ściany nie pracują z dużymi siłami rozrywającymi spoiny). Dlatego budujące jest, że bloczki nie dały się "rozkleić"

----------


## Wakmen

> Nie wiem czy Ci pomogę tym stwierdzeniem, ale mój murarz na pionową spoinę przy dociętych bloczkach również używa klej. ...


Jakoś nie wierzę w dokładne "zaklejenie" klejem przyciętego bloczku, a po drugie jak dobrze to jednak zrobi to i tak bardzo dużo zużyje kleju co jest dość kosztowne. Ja sobie radzę tak: po zrobieniu całej warstwy i pozostawienu tych niezasmarowanych spoin (na każdej ścienie minimum 1 taka przerwa) rozrabiam tradycyjną zaprawę i za jednym zasmarowuję wszyskie. Jeżeli masz jakieś inne propozycji to jestem otwarty na dyskusje.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> Nie wiem czy Ci pomogę tym stwierdzeniem, ale mój murarz na pionową spoinę przy dociętych bloczkach również używa klej. ...
> 
> 
> Jakoś nie wierzę w dokładne "zaklejenie" klejem przyciętego bloczku, a po drugie jak dobrze to jednak zrobi to i tak bardzo dużo zużyje kleju co jest dość kosztowne. Ja sobie radzę tak: po zrobieniu całej warstwy i pozostawienu tych niezasmarowanych spoin (na każdej ścienie minimum 1 taka przerwa) rozrabiam tradycyjną zaprawę i za jednym zasmarowuję wszyskie. Jeżeli masz jakieś inne propozycji to jestem otwarty na dyskusje.


Eeeee ....chyba nie ma co dyskutować. Generalnie reszta bloczków w pionie wogle nie jest klejona więc chyba nie ma to aż takiego znaczenia. Jak dobrze widziałem majster też nie zakleja całej szczeliny, a tylko brzegi więc kleju nie idzie dużo. A że bloczki tnie bardzo dokładnie (piłą typu "krajzega" z tarczą do betonu zamiast piły i prowadnicą) więc szczelina nie jest większa niż 5 mm. Zapewne robienie tego zwykłą zaprawą jest również właściwe.

----------


## Wakmen

Ja tnę kątówką 230mm z tarczą diamentową i wolę w całości zasmarować takową spoinę a nie tylko jej brzegi. Dlaczego? Możesz przeczytać kilka postów wyżej o słabej wytrzymałości kleju na rozrywanie a jak zasmaryję spoinę zaprawą to ... mogę iść (jechać) spokojnie do domu i wiem, że nadal będę kontynuaował budowę naszego małego gniazdka z wielką dokłdnością i najnowszą sztuką budowlaną.
A tak dla widonmości to na jedną warstwę zużywam około 40 litrów zaprawy na zaspoinowanie łącznie z kominem (4 wentylacyjne z AMD a dymowy z cegły).

----------


## MarcinU

A jakie ilości kleju zużywacie? Ja pierwotnie kupiłem 20 worków kleju (zgodnie z zaleceniami Silki). W zeszłym tygodniu dokupiłem 10, a dziś majster dzwonił że potrzebuje jeszcze 5. Ilośc bloczków - 2400. Czyli wyjdzie mi jakieś 0,36 kg/bloczek.

----------


## pattaya

Pamiętam,że na ścianki kolankowe poszło 11 palet M24 (500szt) i 6-7 worków

----------


## Tom_Poznan

Dołączam do budowniczych z SILKI
Jakieś 2 tygodnie temu ekipa położyła pierwszą warstwę SILKI na kleju również SILKI. Pod koniec tygodnia kończą ściany zewn i wewn. W trakcie nie podobało mi się że wychodzi tak wiele pionowych spoin o których piszecie (które później są wypełniane w zależności od szerokości klejem lub zaprawą). Wygląda to trochę nieestetycznie (szczególnie ciemne wypełnienia zaprawą). Poprosiłem przedstawiciela Silki o przyjechanie na budowę i stwierdzenie czy mury są stawiane zgodnie z technologią i poprawnie. Ocena pana była pozytywna jakkolwiek zgodził się ze mną że widział bardziej perfekcyjne ułożenie bloczków - trochę pouczył wykonawcę i zapewnił mnie że wszystko jest OK. Sądzę że należy dbać o estetykę wykonywanych murów i to już nasze zadanie (inwestora), natomiast nienależy przesadzać to wszystko tak i tak przykryje tynk od wenątrz i ocieplenie od zenątrz. To tyle celem rozwiania pewnych obaw poprzedników. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pattaya

Pierwszą warstwę na kleju położyli?A nie na zaprawie?
Obejrzałem mury u siebie i tych spoin pionowych jest stosunkowo niewiele.No ale ekipę mam lux.

----------


## MarcinU

U mnie spoina pionowa wychodzi jedna na ścianę. Wychodzi też jedna przy każdym otworze okiennym lub drzwiowym ponieważ murarz przecięty bloczek układa ciętą ścianką w kierunku ściany.

----------


## pattaya

a u mnie odwrotnie układa,żeby zachować ciągłość pióro-wpust.
a od strony otworu zatyka zaprawą.
Tak kazał gość z Silki

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*pattaya*
oczywiście że pierwszą na zaprawie (może się źle wyraziłem)


 pattaya




> Wychodzi też jedna przy każdym otworze okiennym lub drzwiowym ponieważ murarz przecięty bloczek układa ciętą ścianką w kierunku ściany.


Rozumiem że jedna w jednej warstwie

----------


## RYDZU

A u mnie wychodzi spoin więcej, ale jakoś nie przejmuje sie tym
- bloczki są krótsze niz "Silkowe".
Spoina pióro-wpust do super szczelnych nie należy, więc czym tu się przejmować? 
Kilkoma dodatkowymi szczelinami które i tak znikną pod tynkiem? - Nie przesadzajmy.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Sądzę że należy dbać o estetykę wykonywanych murów i to już nasze zadanie (inwestora), natomiast nienależy przesadzać to wszystko tak i tak przykryje tynk od wenątrz i ocieplenie od zenątrz...


To nie jest tak do końca, bo przecież można położyć tylko 5 mm tynku gipsowego (od wewnątrz) albo i  9 mm a to już jest różnica w cenie. Czyż nie tak.

----------


## Wakmen

> A jakie ilości kleju zużywacie? Ja pierwotnie kupiłem 20 worków kleju (zgodnie z zaleceniami Silki). W zeszłym tygodniu dokupiłem 10, a dziś majster dzwonił że potrzebuje jeszcze 5. Ilośc bloczków - 2400. Czyli wyjdzie mi jakieś 0,36 kg/bloczek.


No właśnie. Zauważyłem, że nawet przy cienkich spoinach i naprawdę równej ścianie tego kleju troszeczkę idzie. A czy stosowaliście dozownik do kleju? Jest cholernie drogi (260 PLN) w stosunku do pacy z grzebieniem (12PLN). Zastanawiam się czy samemu takiego dozownika nie zrobić lub coś co niepozwoli na spadanie kleju na boki.

----------


## Wakmen

> a u mnie odwrotnie układa,żeby zachować ciągłość pióro-wpust.
> a od strony otworu zatyka zaprawą.
> Tak kazał gość z Silki


Oj nie wiem czy to tak do końca jest poprawnie? Starałem sięźć lepsze zdjęcie ale jakoś nie udało mi się lepszego wytrzasnąć.

Na tym zdjęciu widać, że tak nie jest jak pisze Pattaya i ostatni bloczek jest odwrócony piórem lub wpustem (ja wolę zostawiać wpust w otworach) a przycięty bok jest montowany do środka muru.
Co Wy na to?

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*Wakmen*
grubość tynku wynika przede wszystkim z równości ściany (małe odchyłki od pionu) a nie ze szczelin. Co do mojej rozmowy z gościem od Silki -wprodadzają nowy tynk do sprzedaży (Alpolu cementowo-wapienny AT 304) który można kłaść na Silkę w grubości 5 mm - może to Was zaciekawi. Prawdopodobnie we wtorek będzie pokaz układania tynku w Poznaniu. 

Co do dozownika to mój wykonawca nie stosuje - klej szybko wysycha w dozowniku i co chwilę trzeba go myć.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

> Wychodzi też jedna przy każdym otworze okiennym lub drzwiowym ponieważ murarz przecięty bloczek układa ciętą ścianką w kierunku ściany.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Rozumiem że jedna w jednej warstwie


Nie no jasne, że jedna w warstwie.

Co do otworów to u mnie wygląda dokładnie jak na zdjęciu załączonym przez Wakmena - przy otworze okiennym wszystkie bloczki są z wpustem, a przy dzwiowych z piórem. Majster stosuje dozownik i jest zachwycony - nic mu nie zasycha i klej idzie dokładnie tam gdzie ma iść.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Co do mojej rozmowy z gościem od Silki -wprodadzają nowy tynk do sprzedaży (Alpolu cementowo-wapienny AT 304) który można kłaść na Silkę w grubości 5 mm - może to Was zaciekawi. ...


To dla tych murarzy, którzy nie przykładają się do dokładnego wypoziomowania ściany aby potem można było łtwiej wyrównać ich niedociągnięcia.



> ... Prawdopodobnie we wtorek będzie pokaz układania tynku w Poznaniu...


Szkoda, że niemieszkam w Poznaniu - napewno bym pojechał obejrzeć.

----------


## Wakmen

Co do zakupu orginalnego dozownika Silki za 260 PLN to jak dla mnie zbyt dużo. Wolałbym dokupić więcej kleju a i tak by wyszedłna czysto.
Przed chwilą rozmawiałem ze znajomym z branży budowlanej i zaproponawał abym przerobił dozownik Ytonga za 26PLN do grubości 18cm poprzez donitowanie w środku jednej przegrody. Chyba tak zrobię.
O to taki dozownik:

----------


## pattaya

Czy poprawnie?Nie wiem,ale widzieli to ludzie z Silki i powiedzieli,że OK.
A tak na marginesie,do jakiej szerokości otworu używacie kształtek U silki?Ja mam fabrykę blisko i ludzie stamtąd powiedzieli,że nie biorą odpowiedzialności za więcej niż 170-180 cm.Czyli musiałem wylać kilka nadproży(mam okna do 270cm i wykusz 80+180+80)

----------


## Wakmen

> ... A tak na marginesie,do jakiej szerokości otworu używacie kształtek U silki?Ja mam fabrykę blisko i ludzie stamtąd powiedzieli,że nie biorą odpowiedzialności za więcej niż 170-180 cm.Czyli musiałem wylać kilka nadproży(mam okna do 270cm i wykusz 80+180+80)


Jakiś czas temu na swojej prywatnej stronie umieściłem plik doc'a :
WYTYCZNE PROJEKTOWANIA I DOBORU NADPROŻY Z KSZTAŁTEK SILKA U i tak takie nadproża były do 2,5m. W pliku są rysynki ze szczególowymi opisami.

----------


## MarcinU

Najdłuższe nadproże z kształtek U u mnie jest długości 220 cm. Zbrojone prętami fi 16.

----------


## pattaya

Jak myślisz Wakmen,czemu ludzie z fabryki na ucho mówią,żeby nie robić więcej niż 1,8m?

----------


## Wakmen

> Jak myślisz Wakmen,czemu ludzie z fabryki na ucho mówią,żeby nie robić więcej niż 1,8m?


Ja kleję z M18 i w garażu mam drzwi o szerokości 2,4m. Jak tak sobie ostatnio myślałem i myślałem, obejrzałem kształtki U18, sprawdziłem ile tam wejdzie betonu to się również wacham. Nie chciałbym aby po jakimś czasie nadproże mi się ugięlo lub od mikropęknięć wywołanych własnym ciężarem "odkleiły mi się kształtki. Chyba tylko to jedno wykonam starym sposobem - zaszaluję i zaleję w całości betonem. 
Oczywiście wszystkie zazbrojone kształtki U podczas zalewania  betonem lepiej jak są wilgotne gdyż mogą zbyt dużo wody odpić z betonu i może powstać tzw. efekt odparzenia betonu. Ktoś opisał już tutaj taki efekt i poprostu kształtki odpadły  :sad:  .

----------


## MarcinU

Moja zabawa z Silką zakończona - ściany stoją i pozostał tylko wieniec.

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*MarcinU*
U mnie prawie ten sam etap jeszcze kończą ściany i lada dzień wieniec.

Co zamierzasz jeszcze zrobić w tym roku?
U mnie zadaszą i prawdopodobnie zamknę oknami i drzwiami

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

W tym roku zamierzam zrobić dach (z dachówką) i zabić dechami otwory. Okna i dzwi wstawię na wiosnę.

----------


## RYDZU

> Moja zabawa z Silką zakończona - ściany stoją i pozostał tylko wieniec.


U mnie też wszystko idzie w dobrą stronę - właśnie dojechał brakujący materiał, więc do końca tygodnia pożegnam się z silikatami. 
W tym roku planuję zamknąć chatkę drzwiami i oknami, a od wiosny wykończeniówka na całego.

pozdrawiam

----------


## ania

Mam pytanie do budujących z M18:

Jak wykonaliście wnęki na kaloryfery?

----------


## MarcinU

> Mam pytanie do budujących z M18:
> 
> Jak wykonaliście wnęki na kaloryfery?


Nie mam żadnych wnęk na kaloryfery.

----------


## ania

Będą tak sterczały?

----------


## MarcinU

> Będą tak sterczały?


Jak dotąd nigdzie jeszcze nie widziałem specjalnie robionych wnęk na kaloryfery co najwyżej obudowy.

Standardowy kaloryfer "sterczy" około 15 cm od ściany. Gdyby chcieć zrobić wnękę 15 cm to trzebaby zachować grubość ściany co najmniej 30cm. Pytanie po co? Jeżeli dla eststyki to już lepiej, jak ktoś koniecznie chce, obudować kaloryfer.

----------


## ania

No właśnie rozważam takie opcje:

*wariant 1* - z wnęką ale upierdliwie:
 Zamiast M18 - wnęki podokienne wypełnione zwykłą "dwunastką" a na zewnątrz w tych miejscach polistyren ekstrudowany zamiast wełny.

*wariant 2* - bez wnęki i bez kłopotów.

Ładniej jest z wnęką, ale kłopotów nikt chyba nie lubi....

Jak inni rozwiązali tę kwestię?

----------


## Wakmen

> Mam pytanie do budujących z M18:
> 
> Jak wykonaliście wnęki na kaloryfery?


A to ciekawe pytanie. Nigdy nad tym się nie zastanawiałem.

----------


## Kon111

Wnęk na kaloryfery nie przewiduję, ale ze strachem w oczach patrzyłem wczoraj, jak ekipa hydraulików wykuwała w mojej ścianie z Silki M18 bruzdę pionową na pion z rury fi 110 - ponad połowę grubości ściany odkuli - równocześnie zapewniając, że nic się nie ma prawa stać (mam nadzieję).

----------


## MarcinU

Cicho tu jakoś ....

----------


## RYDZU

> Cicho tu jakoś ....


Bo wszyscy już wybudowali  :wink:  i dachy robią.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pattaya

Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z zimowaniem ,niezadaszonych ścian z silikatów?

----------


## BK

mój wykonawca mówił żeby szybko ocieplić żeby ściana nie nasiąknęła wilgocią - silikaty bardzo chłoną wilgoć, potem będą długo schnąć.
Ja już ocieplam styropianem, jednocześnie dekarze robią dach, juz jest przykryty folią więc jest zabezpieczenie przed deszczem.
Cegły na działówki stoją na placu przykryte folią, staraliśmy się nie dopuścić do ich zawilgocenia.

----------


## fiolek

> mój wykonawca mówił żeby szybko ocieplić żeby ściana nie nasiąknęła wilgocią ...


a mnie w "Silce"  powiedzieli ,że zadaszony budynek spokojnie postoi zimę i to niejedną i żadna wigoć mu nie zaszkodzi . 
wg mnie mają rację     :big grin:  
Gorzej gdy są same ściany bez stropu, i to zarówno budowane z silikatów jak i innych materiałów.
Jak się nie mylę w muratorze( nie pamiętam w którym)  był artykuł o zabezpieczaniu budowy na zimę .

----------


## BK

Być może masz rację, ja słyszałam od człowieka który buduje z silki, że widzi jak cegły silikatowe się tej wody "napiły" i jak ją powoli oddają

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> Cicho tu jakoś ....
> 
> 
> Bo wszyscy już wybudowali  i dachy robią.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Robią, robią. U mnie kończą strop i zaczynają dach. Do soboty pewnie skończą i od przyszłego tygodnia dekarz.

----------


## pattaya

Ja zabezpieczyłem tylko wierzchy ścianek kolankowych grubą folią 0,5m,żeby lód z np. roztopionego śniegu ich nie rozsadził .

----------


## Marcin SODZAWICZNY

Sam w tym roku zacząłem budowe z pustaków wapienno-piaskowych a dokładnie z SILKI M18 na zaprawie klejowej Atlas KB-15.
Jeśli kogoś nie przeraża waga bloczka to polecam ten materiał. Naprawdę ściany bardzo szybko się wznosi. Nawet samemu. Do tego naprawdę nie potrzeba specjalisty. 
- SILKA M18 na 170 m2 + 2500 cegły 1NF(o wymiarach zwykłej cegły) zapłaciłem w kwietniu 2004 roku 7.500 zł. Koszt transportu - 2 samochody - 1700 zł.
PS.
Warto kupić specjalny chwytak do przenoszenia bloczków.

----------


## MarcinU

> Sam w tym roku zacząłem budowe z pustaków wapienno-piaskowych a dokładnie z SILKI M18 na zaprawie klejowej Atlas KB-15.
> Jeśli kogoś nie przeraża waga bloczka to polecam ten materiał. Naprawdę ściany bardzo szybko się wznosi. Nawet samemu. Do tego naprawdę nie potrzeba specjalisty. 
> - SILKA M18 na 170 m2 + 2500 cegły 1NF(o wymiarach zwykłej cegły) zapłaciłem w kwietniu 2004 roku 7.500 zł. Koszt transportu - 2 samochody - 1700 zł.
> PS.
> Warto kupić specjalny chwytak do przenoszenia bloczków.


Sorry, za sarkazm, ale doś ciekawe uwagi jak na ten wątek ...

----------


## Coquelicot

MarcinU, sorry za szczerość, ale dla mnie na przykład te informacje są interesujące. Dużo bardziej ciekawe i więcej wnoszące od zapierających dech w piersiach wywodów typu "a u mnie kładą dach".

Dołączył nowy człowiek na forum, więc może by tak mniej tego sarkazmu - chciało mu się zarejestrować, znaleźć ten wątek, wejść do niego, wypowiedzieć. A gdzie niby miałby Marcin Sodzawiczny pisać/ czytać o budowaniu z silikatów jak nie w wątku na ten temat?

----------


## Juras74

> Być może masz rację, ja słyszałam od człowieka który buduje z silki, że widzi jak cegły silikatowe się tej wody "napiły" i jak ją powoli oddają


Silikaty bardzo szybko piją wodę ale też bardzo szybko ją oddają. U mnie bloczki czasami stały na stropie w wodzie i nachodziły całe wodą, ale jak tylko były w ścianie to po kilku dniach bezdeszczowej pogody były suchutkie. Tak więc nie ma się co przejmować, że nie wyschną.

----------


## Tom_Poznan

Zgadzam się z wami co do chłonięcia i oddawania wilgoci przez Silkę. Obserwowałem to na swojej budowie. Przedstawiciel z Silki stwierdził że Silka wytrzymuje kilkadziesiąt (nie pamiętam ile?   :sad:  ) cykli zamarzania i odmrażania  - bez uszczerbku!. Właśnie zakończyłem ściany i wieniec, 2 listopada przyjeżdża dach i dachówka. Nie będę chyba ryzykować zimy i o ile pogoda dopisze ocieplę budynek przed zimą
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Juras74

A co w przypadku gdy nie będę w ogóle ocieplał ściany z silikatów (garaż wolnostojący), jak ją zabezpieczyć?

----------


## Kon111

> A co w przypadku gdy nie będę w ogóle ocieplał ściany z silikatów (garaż wolnostojący), jak ją zabezpieczyć?


Chyba wystarczy jakiś środek gruntujący. Co na to inni?

----------


## fiolek

Poniżej cytuje fragment odpowiedzi maila z Silki odnośnie czym impregnować nietynkowne ściany z silikatów ( bo oczywiście powinno się zaipregnować)

1. Silikony Polskie,
http://silikony.home.pl/ps/produkty/...y_antigraf.htm firma sprawdzona 
2. REMMERS Tarnowo Podg. Włodzimierz Jarzębowski, www.remmers.pl

----------


## MarcinU

> MarcinU, sorry za szczerość, ale dla mnie na przykład te informacje są interesujące. Dużo bardziej ciekawe i więcej wnoszące od zapierających dech w piersiach wywodów typu "a u mnie kładą dach".
> 
> Dołączył nowy człowiek na forum, więc może by tak mniej tego sarkazmu - chciało mu się zarejestrować, znaleźć ten wątek, wejść do niego, wypowiedzieć. A gdzie niby miałby Marcin Sodzawiczny pisać/ czytać o budowaniu z silikatów jak nie w wątku na ten temat?


Jasne. Tyle, że jak będziesz śledził ten wątek albo przejrzysz go wstecz to znajdziesz takich informacji mnóstwo. Bys może powinno byc tak, że po przejsciu pewnego etapu należy odpuscić sobie zaglądanie w pewne wątki i zostawic miejsce dla nowych ludzi. Mam nadzieję, ze za rok wykażesz tyle samo zrozumienia dla takich informacji jak dzisiaj.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> Cicho tu jakoś ....
> 
> 
> Bo wszyscy już wybudowali  i dachy robią.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


No nie tak do końca. Ja cały czas kleję i całkiem dobrze mi to idzie.

----------


## Wakmen

No dobra to ja mam pytanie ale najpierw zacznę od początku:
W projekcie wysokość otworu drzwiowego wynosi *210 cm* (w katalogach stolarzy podają wysokość *206cm* lub* 210cm* otworu drzwiowego) a z mojego rachunku wyjdzietak:
- 2cm zaprawy wyrownujcej + 12 warstw bloczkó z klejem (230.4 cm) i minus 13 cm podłoga docelowa co w sumie daje wynik *219.4 cm*. Jak dla mnie troszeczkę za wysoko. Nadmieniam, że mam zamiar nadproża wykonać z kształtek U18 (już zakupiona cała paleta) i *co mam zrobić z taką dziurą 10 cm*. CO do drzwi wewnętrznych to jeszcze nie mam takiego problemu ale co z drziwami zewnętrznymi? Czy w jakiś sposób obniżyć nadproże? Ale w takim przypadku wogóle mija się z celem stosowanie U18 !!!! No chyba już się pobudowaliście i tylko ja tak się ślimaczę ale tego to się nie spodziewałem.[/list]

----------


## RYDZU

> Czy w jakiś sposób obniżyć nadproże? Ale w takim przypadku wogóle mija się z celem stosowanie U18 !!!! No chyba już się pobudowaliście i tylko ja tak się ślimaczę ale tego to się nie spodziewałem.[/list]


U mnie co prawda nie było kształtek U, a nadproża Porothermu, ale problem podobny. 
Po prostu ekipa podcięła bloki na których było kładzione nadproże a na belce nadproża 
poszła warstwa docietych bloczków. W wiekszości przypadków nadproże nam się górą 
zlicowało z następną warstwą, ale na jednym nadproży trzeba było podmurowywać.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kon111

U mnie problem j.w.
Rozwiązanie: murowaliśmy tak jak wychodziło z pełnych warstw cegły, a potem podnieśliśmy posadzki (chudziak był wylewany już po stropach).

----------


## Wakmen

> ... U mnie co prawda nie było kształtek U, a nadproża Porothermu, ale problem podobny. 
> Po prostu ekipa podcięła bloki na których było kładzione nadproże a na belce nadproża 
> poszła warstwa docietych bloczków. W wiekszości przypadków nadproże nam się górą 
> zlicowało z następną warstwą, ale na jednym nadproży trzeba było podmurowywać....


Jakoś nie przemawia to do mnie bo jaki w takim przypadku ma sens stosowanie kształtek. Jakieś nieporozumienie.

Może jeszcze jedno putanie: Jak, albo czym mocowaliście szalunek wieńca do ściany? To nie jest BK aby można było wbić gwóźdź.

----------


## RYDZU

> Jakoś nie przemawia to do mnie bo jaki w takim przypadku ma sens stosowanie kształtek. Jakieś nieporozumienie.


Mnie się od początku nie podobała idea kaształtek U na nadproża. Za mało 
miejsca na zbrojenie i beton. Może przy niskich murach się to sprawdza, ale 
przy mojej "fortecy" wolałem coś solidnego. Poza tym te problemy z trzymaniem 
się betonu z silikatem.... poszedłem w nadproża PTH.

A ty masz dwa wyjścia  (obydwa juz tu były - innych raczej nie ma)
- 1) nadlać podłogami ,
- 2) opuścić belki nadprożowe na poziom ci potrzebny, i przemurować górą do wysokości nastepnej warstwy. 




> Może jeszcze jedno putanie: Jak, albo czym mocowaliście szalunek wieńca do ściany? To nie jest BK aby można było wbić gwóźdź.


Szalunki wieńcy były bite gwoździami do betonu w szczeliny między blokami 
silikatu - i tylko tam gdzie było to niezbędne. Od zewnętrznej strony nie musiałem 
szalować bo był styropian i ściana osłonowa, a od wewnatrz dołem szedł pas po 
obwodzie pod belkami - ten w większości trzymał się łat poziomujących strop 
i tylko gdzieniegdzie wymagał przybicia gwożdziami. W sytuacjach eksteramalnych 
szalunki były na kołkach rozporowych - roboty więcej, ale bez ryzyka spękania ściany.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> Czy w jakiś sposób obniżyć nadproże? Ale w takim przypadku wogóle mija się z celem stosowanie U18 !!!! No chyba już się pobudowaliście i tylko ja tak się ślimaczę ale tego to się nie spodziewałem.[/list]
> 
> 
> U mnie co prawda nie było kształtek U, a nadproża Porothermu, ale problem podobny. 
> Po prostu ekipa podcięła bloki na których było kładzione nadproże a na belce nadproża 
> poszła warstwa docietych bloczków. W wiekszości przypadków nadproże nam się górą 
> zlicowało z następną warstwą, ale na jednym nadproży trzeba było podmurowywać.
> ...


U mie jets jak u Rydza - podcięte bloczki, na nich nadproże, nad nadprozem podmurowane z ciętych bloczków do poziomu warstwy. Tyle że nadproże z kształtek U. Jaki sens U - ano taki, ze cała ściana jest równo z silikatu, a nie ma betonowych wstawek. Podobno tynk n agranicy dwóch materiałów lubi pękać stąd sens U i to mnie przekonało.

Co do gwoździ do szalunku to kupowałem gwoźdze hartowane i wchodzą w spoinę albo nawet w bloczek jak w masło. Tyle, że do najtańszych nie należą   :Evil:

----------


## Kon111

> Może jeszcze jedno putanie: Jak, albo czym mocowaliście szalunek wieńca do ściany? To nie jest BK aby można było wbić gwóźdź.


U mnie szalunki wieńca mocowane były do pionowo ustawionych krawędziaków, które do ściany poniżej wieńca dociskały stalowe śruby (wcześniej w Silce były wiercone otwory mniej więcej 1,5m). Rozbijanie dość świeżej fugi gwoździami to chyba nie najlepszy pomysł.

----------


## Wakmen

Skonsultowałem się jeszcze z kilkoma osobami z poza Forum i ... coś z tego wyjdzie. Na pewno będę testował sposób z gwoździami ale nie jako jedyne rozwiązanie ale wspomagające. Jak zrobię to popstrykam zdjęcia i umieszcze w moim albumie dla tych co też nie mogą sobie tego wyobrazić jak to zrobić.

----------


## filip1

JA ZAMOWILEM ORGINALĄ *SILKĘ* W LOKALNEJ HURTOWNI W BYDGOSZCZY. FABRYKA JEST W TRZCIŃCU POD BYDGOSZCZA. TRANSPORT W CENIE Z HDS. DOSTALEM UPUST 20% TO I TAK WIECEJ NIŻ DAJE PRODUCENT INDYWIDUALNYM KLIENTOM.
JAK NARAZIE JESTEM TEORETYKIEM CO DO SILKI, ALE LEPSZE TO NIŻ BK  :big grin:

----------


## Wakmen

Tych co nie zakończyli jeszcze sezonu budowlanego informuję, że pierwsze śniegi na pomorzu mogą wystąpić już w środę (17.11) a w piątek napewno.
Szkoda, że to już koniec.

----------


## Wakmen

Wracając do wbijania gwożdzi w spoiny to niestety chyba dałem za małe gdyż tylko 1 na 5 gwożdzi stalowych wchodzi ale za to kupiłem specjalne hartowane i te to dopiero wchodzą. W jednym przypadku wbijałem 3 cm od krawędzi i ... obdłupałem krawędź  :Mad:  .

W tym miejscu napiszę o moich spostrzeżeniach na temat jakości silikatów na mojej budowie:
1. Zbyt małą dokładność w wymiarach. Przy moich umiejętnościach i rozprowadzaniu  zaprawy o grubości 2 mm jest to odczuwalne. 
2. Jakość wykonania bloczków ma sporo do życzenia. Są palety idealne ale są i tak kiepskie jakby zbieranina bloczków z obłupanymi krawędziami i rogami.
3. Zauważyłem, że niektóre bloczki są jakby pęknięte przez otwór do wkładania chwytaka od strony wpustu. Wszystkie takie bloczki wykorzystuję (do cięcia) i sztukowania zakończeń murów.

Nadmieniam, że jestem bardzo surowy w swojej ocenie i też chcę mieć domek bardzo dobrze wykonany i bardzo dobrych materiałów. 
Jeżeli macie jakieś uwagi to napiszcie jeszcze coś.

----------


## pattaya

Ja buduję z silki z fabryki w Radomiu.
Moje spostrzeżenia:
-dobra dokładność wymiarów ,raz tylko zaobserwowałem różnicę ok.3-4mm
-bardzo dużo zanieczyszczeń organicznych(korzenie,patyki,szyszki),praktycznie co drugi bloczek "zainfekowany"
-dużo bloczków popękanych do głębokości kilku cm.Wydaje mi się,że przyczyną mogą być zbyt wiotkie palety-bloczki pękają w trakcie ich przenoszenia.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... dobra dokładność wymiarów ,raz tylko zaobserwowałem różnicę ok.3-4mm...


Dla mnie tolerancja +- 1 mm jest jeszcze w normie ale jak trafię jedne bloczek o jeden mm wyższy a drugi o 1 mmm niższy to w sumie to daje 2 mm a ja mam spoiny o grubości 2 mm i ... 



> ... dużo bloczków popękanych do głębokości kilku cm.Wydaje mi się,że przyczyną mogą być zbyt wiotkie palety-bloczki pękają w trakcie ich przenoszenia.


Do takich wniosków też doszedłem. Miałem palety z KOMBETu - były o wiele masywniejsze niż te z Silki. A szkoda - powinno być na odwrót.

----------


## MarcinU

> Wracając do wbijania gwożdzi w spoiny to niestety chyba dałem za małe gdyż tylko 1 na 5 gwożdzi stalowych wchodzi ale za to kupiłem specjalne hartowane i te to dopiero wchodzą. W jednym przypadku wbijałem 3 cm od krawędzi i ... obdłupałem krawędź  .
> 
> W tym miejscu napiszę o moich spostrzeżeniach na temat jakości silikatów na mojej budowie:
> 1. Zbyt małą dokładność w wymiarach. Przy moich umiejętnościach i rozprowadzaniu  zaprawy o grubości 2 mm jest to odczuwalne. 
> 2. Jakość wykonania bloczków ma sporo do życzenia. Są palety idealne ale są i tak kiepskie jakby zbieranina bloczków z obłupanymi krawędziami i rogami.
> 3. Zauważyłem, że niektóre bloczki są jakby pęknięte przez otwór do wkładania chwytaka od strony wpustu. Wszystkie takie bloczki wykorzystuję (do cięcia) i sztukowania zakończeń murów.
> 
> Nadmieniam, że jestem bardzo surowy w swojej ocenie i też chcę mieć domek bardzo dobrze wykonany i bardzo dobrych materiałów. 
> Jeżeli macie jakieś uwagi to napiszcie jeszcze coś.


Ja już pisałem o podobnych problemach. U mnie potrafiły z jednej palety trafic sie bloczki różniące się o ... 0,5 cm   :ohmy:   (np. 18,7 i 19,2). Co do pęknięć to kazałem takie bloczki odstawiać (charakterystyczne pęknięcia w 1/3 i 2/3 bloczka dokładnie w miejscach otworów "na wylot") i zadzowniłem z reklamacją do Silki. Po napisaniu faxu do hurtowni 3 palety tak zebranego szmelcu wymienili na nowe. Polecam tego typu działanie - buble należy reklamować. Najgorsze, że faciowie z Silki wyraźnie maja tego typu bubli swiadomość i nawet nie przyjechali tego obejrzeć ...

----------


## Tom_Poznan

[/b]Wakmen*

O ile temat jest jeszcze aktualny to u mnie szalunek do wieńca był wykonany z płyty OSB a co do mocowania to już wyższa szkoła.
Płyty były przewiercone na wylot, przez nie przełożony pręt (może 6 mm), z jednej strony pręt miał dospawany poprzeczny pręt (czyli taki krzyż)żeby nie wypadł. Po dostawieniu drugiej części szalunku i dociśnięciu deski przyspawywano poprzeczkę z drugiej strony. I tak cały szalunek wisiał na prętach położonych na ostatniej warstwie silki. Po związaniu betonu pręty odcięto i zdjęto szalunek.

Jeżeli nie jest to jasne to napiszcie - spróbuję to naszkicować

Z poważaniem*

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Jeżeli nie jest to jasne to napiszcie - spróbuję to naszkicować...


Jasne to to jest ale ile roboty  :ohmy:  .

----------


## pattaya

> Polecam tego typu działanie - buble należy reklamować. Najgorsze, że faciowie z Silki wyraźnie maja tego typu bubli swiadomość i nawet nie przyjechali


Również reklamowałem silkę.Bloczki ,które odrzuciliśmy wymieniono nam na nowe.Te z mniejszymi pęknięciami dałem do analizy (kilka wybranych przeze mnie sztuk) wytrzymałościowej.Wyszło,że wytrzymały bodaj 17-18 kPa czyli OK.Mam to wszystko na piśmie.A co do zanieczyszczeń...Nie da się reklamować połowy bloczków.Poza tym przecież widzę tylko to co na zewnątrz wystaje.Bez sensu,lepiej materiał zmienić.Ale zażądałem rekompensaty i dostałem dodatkowy rabat na wszystkie M24 jakie kupiłem.

----------


## zofija

Witajcie, niniejszym dołączam do grona SILKOWCÓW/SILIKATOWCÓW (chyba RYDZU ma w tym największą zasługę  :Wink2:  ).

Czytam właśnie wasze uwagi co do jakości bloczków i chciałabym zapytać, czy ktoś ma może doświadczenia z silikatami z Białegostoku. U nas sporo się z tego buduje budownictwa wielorodzinnego (albo ja teraz wszędzie widzę silikaty  :big grin:  ), więc może nie jest źle, moja architekt też ma dobre zdanie o silikatach. Ciekawam mimo wszystko opinii inwestorów indywidualnych

Zofija
z coraz większymi perspektywami na budowlaną wiosnę

----------


## Wakmen

W Wejherowie (miasteczko 50 tyś na pł. od Gdyni) firma ORLEX buduje z silikatów całe osiedla i z tego co widziałem i słyszałem to ludzie sobie chwalą te mieszkania.
Co do wymiarów bloczków mogą być mało znaczące dla osób, które budują na tradycyjną zaprawę lub naprawdę nie żałują kleju. Ja robię to dozownikiem (bardzo równo i nieobsypuje się na boki) więc wysokość spoiny wynosi 2 mm.

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*Wakmen*

Chciałem się tylko podzielić jak to u mnie wyglądało!
A co do roboty - chciało się wykonawcy i sam to zaproponował więc się zgodziłem (nie było problemów z gwoździami i podpórkami)   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## JarL

Witajcie,

Stanąłem dziś przed problemem jak zabezpieczyć przed zimą budowę, czyli jak zabić okna. Czy gwoździe do betonu dają się wbijać w silkę? czy też lepiej wiercić otwory fi 6 i dać kołki szybki montaż. 
Zamierzam zbić ramę i obić ją folią i wtedy przymocować przy otworach okiennych.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Czy gwoździe do betonu dają się wbijać w silkę? ...


W silkę (bloczek) na pewno nie. W zaprawę tradycyjną lub klej - tak z tym, że musi być grubości powyżej 2 mm. U mnie jest zbyt cieńka więc stosuję gwoździe hartowane. 




> ... czy też lepiej wiercić otwory fi 6 i dać kołki szybki montaż. 
> ...


Uważam, że to zbyt dużo roboty.

----------


## RYDZU

> Witajcie, niniejszym dołączam do grona SILKOWCÓW/SILIKATOWCÓW (chyba RYDZU ma w tym największą zasługę  ).


No nie przesadzaj....   :oops:  




> Czytam właśnie wasze uwagi co do jakości bloczków i chciałabym zapytać, czy ktoś ma może doświadczenia z silikatami z Białegostoku. U nas sporo się z tego buduje budownictwa wielorodzinnego (albo ja teraz wszędzie widzę silikaty  ), więc może nie jest źle, moja architekt też ma dobre zdanie o silikatach. Ciekawam mimo wszystko opinii inwestorów indywidualnych
> 
> Zofija
> z coraz większymi perspektywami na budowlaną wiosnę


No to gratulacje! Jak idzie bieganie z papierkami? Chyba nieźle skoro piszesz o wiosennych perspektywach...?

Pozdrawiam 
(wybudowany na surowo z silikatu)  :wink:

----------


## RYDZU

> Witajcie,
> 
> Stanąłem dziś przed problemem jak zabezpieczyć przed zimą budowę, czyli jak zabić okna. Czy gwoździe do betonu dają się wbijać w silkę? czy też lepiej wiercić otwory fi 6 i dać kołki szybki montaż. 
> Zamierzam zbić ramę i obić ją folią i wtedy przymocować przy otworach okiennych.


Jak masz gwoździe hartowane - wbijaj - tylko w spoiny a nie w bloczki bo te popękają.
A jak masz kołki to wierć dziury w bloczkach i wsadzaj kołki. Robota wcale nie trudniejsza, wiertarka w silikat wchodzi bardzo sympatycznie.
Innymi słowy - jak zrobisz - będzie dobrze  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

Czy widzieliście nową ofertę Silki E? Szkoda, że tak późno wchodzi w życie a nie z rok temu.

----------


## RYDZU

> Czy widzieliście nową ofertę Silki E? Szkoda, że tak późno wchodzi w życie a nie z rok temu.


Gdzie tego szukać?
Na stronie xelli jest tylko silka P, M, Produkty uzupałniające, Lux i 
Silka L (w przygotowaniu - nomen omen od roku ponad)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Flesz

Witam.
Stoje przed dylematem z czego budować. 
Biorę również pod uwagę silike. 
Wakmen, czym w końcu będziesz ocieplał?
na forum
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18964



> Wysłany : Pią Gru 26, 2003 10:01 am      
> Co się zaś tyczy tych poglądów - wełna vs. styropian to nie widzę innego rozwiązania ja wełna. Z tego co mi wiadomo aby zachować zalety silikatów należy zastosować materiał izolacyjny przepuszczający parę wodną a jak wiadomo styropian tych warunków nie spełnia. Jest całkowitym izolatorem i bezsensowne jest wtedy tłumaczenie, że jego ściany tzw. ODDYCHAJĄ. W pewnym stopniu pochłaniają nadmiar wilgoci z pomieszczeń ale nie ma żadnej możliwości oddania jej na zewnątrz budynku co skutecznie uniemożliwia styropian.


a na forum http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35169



> Wysłany : Wto Paź 19, 2004 9:45 am 
> A ja to wybrałem silikaty M18 + 15 cm styropianu i ze współczynnikiem przenikania U zeszłem do 0,2 W/(m2*K). Jak dla mnie wynik dobry przy odpowiednim zastoswaniu okien i drzwi.


Pzdr.

----------


## RYDZU

> Wysłany : Wto Paź 19, 2004 9:45 am 
> A ja to wybrałem silikaty M18 + 15 cm styropianu i ze współczynnikiem przenikania U zeszłem do 0,2 W/(m2*K). Jak dla mnie wynik dobry przy odpowiednim zastoswaniu okien i drzwi.


*Wakmen* - jak to U wyliczyłeś? 
Według programu "Cieplejszy dom" dołączonego na CD do Muratora 
gdzieś rok temu dla takiego układu wychodzi U=0,24 ???

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kon111

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> Wysłany : Wto Paź 19, 2004 9:45 am 
> A ja to wybrałem silikaty M18 + 15 cm styropianu i ze współczynnikiem przenikania U zeszłem do 0,2 W/(m2*K). Jak dla mnie wynik dobry przy odpowiednim zastoswaniu okien i drzwi. 
> 
> 
> *Wakmen* - jak to U wyliczyłeś? 
> Według programu "Cieplejszy dom" dołączonego na CD do Muratora 
> gdzieś rok temu dla takiego układu wychodzi U=0,24 ???
> ...


Mi też coś nie pasuje, bo u mnie jest M18 + 16cm i zdawało mi się, że daje to U=0,22. Może wynik 0,2 to zaokrąglenie 0,24 do 0,2?

----------


## paweu

Według moich obliczeń Przy SILCE o grubości 18 cm (wspólczynnik Lambda 0,54) i styropianie 15 cm Lambda 0,045) , oporze ciepleym napływu i odpłyu R=0,17 wychodzu U=0,26 W/m2K i nie chce wyjść inaczej. Co prawda bez tynków, ale to są marginalne wartości.

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> Czy widzieliście nową ofertę Silki E? Szkoda, że tak późno wchodzi w życie a nie z rok temu.
> 
> 
> Gdzie tego szukać?
> Na stronie xelli jest tylko silka P, M, Produkty uzupałniające, Lux i 
> Silka L (w przygotowaniu - nomen omen od roku ponad)...


W piątek wysłałem list do Xelli właśnie w tej sprawie - dlaczego nie aktualizują strony a już reklamują nowy produkt w gazetach (Murator 12/04). Jak na razie bez odzewu.

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam.
> Stoje przed dylematem z czego budować. 
> Biorę również pod uwagę silike. 
> Wakmen, czym w końcu będziesz ocieplał?
> na forum
> http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dobre co Flesz  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Niestety na tym Forum jestem zalogowany troszkę ponad rok i przez pierwsze kilka miesięcy byłem tzw. martwą duszą. Czytałem, czytałem i czytałem. Byłem bardzo naiwny pod wpływem reklam, które tak ładnie to wszystko opisywały ale życie jest życiem i każdy powinien mieć swoje zdanie. Przez ten rok moja wiedza wzrosła ponad 1000 % (czyt.: tysiąc) a umiejętności jeszcze bardziej. Poniżej tak w skrucie podsumuję mój wybór:
Po pierwsze. Cena 1m3 wełny wacha się w okolicach 300 PLN a cena styropianu FS 15 - 150 PLN. Ja mam możliwość zakupu jeszcze taniej więc troszeczkę mi się to nie kalkuluje a tym bardziej, że chciałbym wybudować się bez dożywotniech kredytów i w miarę szybko (jak dla mnie do 2 lat). 
Po drugie. Z tym tym oddychaniem ścian to jest jeden wielki kit reklamowy producentów wełny. ŚCIANY NIE ODDYCHAJĄ. W moim małym domku 51 % strat energii jest przez wymianę powietrza (wentylację) co skutecznie rozwiązuje problem fikcyjnego oddychania ścian. 

W tym miejscu proszę nie dyskutujmy czy to prawda czy nie, gdyż ja już nie biorę udziału w takich dyskusjach. Są bezsensowne. Każdy z Was ma rację. Wszystko zależy od punktu ... siedzenia.

Może podam kolejny przykład mojego niezdecydowania i braku wiedzy:
Kupiłem projekt budowlany w technologi murowanej z ceramiki 25. Podczas adaptacji zmieniłem na BK (tani w Trójmieście i dostępny) ale zanim zacząłem budować moja wiedza na temat materiałów budowlanych drastycznie wzrosła i to nie tylko teoretycznie ale i praktycznie więc zmieniłem na silikaty.
Kobieta zmienną jest ale ja to już wogóle.
Co zaś tyczy moich obliczeń to przeprowadziłem jakimś kalkulatorem do obliczania współczynnika U. NIe pamiętam czy ze strony www czy z jakiejś płyty, którą mam w domu. Przewodność styropianu firmy STYROPOL najbardziej popularny w Trójmieście) wynosi U=0,038 a Dalmatyńczyka 0,04. Jak znajdę to potwierdzę lub podam adres strony.

----------


## pete

> Witajcie, niniejszym dołączam do grona SILKOWCÓW/SILIKATOWCÓW (chyba RYDZU ma w tym największą zasługę  ).
> 
> Czytam właśnie wasze uwagi co do jakości bloczków i chciałabym zapytać, czy ktoś ma może doświadczenia z silikatami z Białegostoku. U nas sporo się z tego buduje budownictwa wielorodzinnego (albo ja teraz wszędzie widzę silikaty  ), więc może nie jest źle, moja architekt też ma dobre zdanie o silikatach. Ciekawam mimo wszystko opinii inwestorów indywidualnych
> 
> Zofija
> z coraz większymi perspektywami na budowlaną wiosnę


Ja na tzw. dniach, wprowadzam się do domu wybudowanego z silikatów Białystok.
pzdr

----------


## ania

Wrócę jeszcze na chwilkę do mojego dylematu *wnęk podokiennych* na kaloryfery. Czy byłoby coś nieprawidłowego w wymurowaniu wnęk z cegły "8"? Te miejsca nie mają znaczenia konstrukcyjnego. Ewentualnie można dać je z uskokiem względem lica ściany i uzupełnić grubszą warstwą izolacji...

----------

czy wszyscy robicie sciany z pustakow?
albo robi to ktos z pelnych bloczkow?
mozna takie w ogole kupic?

----------


## BK

z pustaków - z pełnych chyba nikt nie buduje, aczkolwiek można kupić.
zajrzyj na strone np. teodorów czy ludyni - co masz bliżej z Katowic   :Wink2:

----------


## Wakmen

> ...robi to ktos z pelnych bloczkow?
> mozna takie w ogole kupic?


Oczywiście, że można kupić.
Pełne bloczki stosuje się tylko do fundamentów (piwnic) ze względu na wyższy koszt. Po co przepłacać?

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał leon_z_katowic
> 
> ...robi to ktos z pelnych bloczkow?
> mozna takie w ogole kupic?
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, że można kupić.
> Pełne bloczki stosuje się tylko do fundamentów (piwnic) ze względu na wyższy koszt. Po co przepłacać?


Bloki drążone (pustaki) dają też lepszą izolacyjność terminczną.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał JarL
> 
> Witajcie,
> 
> Stanąłem dziś przed problemem jak zabezpieczyć przed zimą budowę, czyli jak zabić okna. Czy gwoździe do betonu dają się wbijać w silkę? czy też lepiej wiercić otwory fi 6 i dać kołki szybki montaż. 
> Zamierzam zbić ramę i obić ją folią i wtedy przymocować przy otworach okiennych.
> 
> 
> Jak masz gwoździe hartowane - wbijaj - tylko w spoiny a nie w bloczki bo te popękają.
> ...


Ja zabijam dechami - przynajmniej przetrwały wiatry z ostatnich dni w przeciwieństwie do folii w oknach sąsiednich domów   :Wink2:  . Co do gwoździ to używam do przybicia desek do ściany gwoździ hartowanych i wchodzą idealnie. Jak nie trafię dokładnie w spoinę to w bloczek też wchodzi (i bloczek nie pęka) tylko wymaga nieco więcej uderzeń młotkiem.  :big tongue:

----------


## filip1

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!!!
Dawno mnie nie było w tym wątku. Co do silki mam już wycenę i chcę dokonać zakupu w tym roku. Będę bral materiał za pośrednictwem hurtowni, dała mi 17% rabatu od cennika XELLI. Towar będzię z Trzcińca.
Po przeczytaniu wszystkich wątków zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna sprawa co do Silki. Mianowicie jej spory ciężar!!! Czy nie będzie to zagrożeniem dla ław fundamentowych(60cm) dałem o 10 cm szersze.
W projekcie mam strop monolityczny i na dodatek będzie jeszcze dachówka cementowa. Czy to wszystko wytrzymają fundamenty. Grunt jest ok i ławy dość solidne.  :Wink2:

----------


## filip1

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!!!
Dawno mnie nie było w tym wątku. Co do silki mam już wycenę i chcę dokonać zakupu w tym roku. Będę bral materiał za pośrednictwem hurtowni, dała mi 17% rabatu od cennika XELLI. Towar będzię z Trzcińca.
Po przeczytaniu wszystkich wątków zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna sprawa co do Silki. Mianowicie jej spory ciężar!!! Czy nie będzie to zagrożeniem dla ław fundamentowych(60cm) dałem o 10 cm szersze.
W projekcie mam strop monolityczny i na dodatek będzie jeszcze dachówka cementowa. Czy to wszystko wytrzymają fundamenty. Grunt jest ok i ławy dość solidne.  :Wink2:

----------


## katerhasser

Architekt, który adoptował Ci ten projekt chyba wszystko wyliczył?
Jeśli ławy i fundament są OK, to czym się martwić? chyba, że budujesz blok 10-piętrowy...

----------


## Wakmen

*Filip1* - nie przesadzaj. Silikaty nie są aż tak ciężkie jak o tym wszyscy trąbią (może troszeczkę) i nie ma się co martwić o to czy fundamenty wytrzymają. Konstruktor (projektant) zaprojektował ławy by wytrzymały o wiele więcej a nie tylko tyle ile np. BK. 
Tak samo projektuje się np. mosty. W projekcie jest napisane, że max. obciążenie mostu jest dozwolone na 30 to a w rzeczywistości wytrzyma 80 ton i to przy obciążeniu ciąłym a nie chwilowym. 
Oczywiście Ty nie możesz oszczędzać na stali (miejsze przekroje) czy betonie (zamiast B20 dasz B15) bo to są tylko pozorne oszczędności. Dodatkowo dla świętego spokoju możesz wzmocnić narożniki domu gdyż to właśnie one są najbardziej narażone. Ja tak zrobiłem choć wszyscy powtarzają, że niepotrzebnie.

----------


## MarcinU

> *Filip1* - nie przesadzaj. Silikaty nie są aż tak ciężkie jak o tym wszyscy trąbią (może troszeczkę) i nie ma się co martwić o to czy fundamenty wytrzymają. Konstruktor (projektant) zaprojektował ławy by wytrzymały o wiele więcej a nie tylko tyle ile np. BK. 
> Tak samo projektuje się np. mosty. W projekcie jest napisane, że max. obciążenie mostu jest dozwolone na 30 to a w rzeczywistości wytrzyma 80 ton i to przy obciążeniu ciąłym a nie chwilowym. 
> Oczywiście Ty nie możesz oszczędzać na stali (miejsze przekroje) czy betonie (zamiast B20 dasz B15) bo to są tylko pozorne oszczędności. Dodatkowo dla świętego spokoju możesz wzmocnić narożniki domu gdyż to właśnie one są najbardziej narażone. Ja tak zrobiłem choć wszyscy powtarzają, że niepotrzebnie.


Wakmen ma racje - nie budujesz wieżowca, a dla małego domu te obciążenia są niczym. Warto dać B-20 i warto dobrze zrobić narożniki (tez tak mam), ale szerokość ławy nie ma takiego znaczenia (u mnie ławy boczne mają 40 cm).

----------


## RYDZU

> Po przeczytaniu wszystkich wątków zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna sprawa co do Silki. Mianowicie jej spory ciężar!!! Czy nie będzie to zagrożeniem dla ław fundamentowych(60cm) dałem o 10 cm szersze.
> W projekcie mam strop monolityczny i na dodatek będzie jeszcze dachówka cementowa. Czy to wszystko wytrzymają fundamenty. Grunt jest ok i ławy dość solidne.


Może pomogą ci argumenty czysto fizyczne:

U mnie dla przykładu jest ściana 3warstwowa 24 silikat, 15 styropian 12 silikat.
1m2 tej ściany waży około 480 kg - pomijam wagę styropianu, kotw łączących itp.

Dla porównania Porotherm 50 P+W - jeden bloczek waży 22 kg, zużycie na m2 = 16 sztuk
 - to daje 352 kg + 35l zaprawy - razem 380 kg. 

Porównując obie wartości wychodzi raptem 100 kg na metrze kwadratowym 
- jak wymurujesz ścianę 10m w górę to nacisk sie zmieni o jedną tonę. 

I dla porównania proponuję spróbować zważyć regał pełen książek.
Wyniki mogą byc naprawdę ciekawe.

Buduj spokojnie - jak to nie wieżowiec to nic się nie będzie działo.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

> I dla porównania proponuję spróbować zważyć regał pełen książek.
> Wyniki mogą byc naprawdę ciekawe.


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  Tekst z regałem mnie powalił! Najbardziej szokujące są rzeczy "prawie" oczywiste.

----------


## Szaruś

O co chodzi z tymi narożnikami?   :ohmy:

----------


## Dormi

> Napisał Gość Grzegorz
> 
> Materiał twardy, jednak bez zadnego problemu (i bez żadnej dopłaty!!!!!!) elektrycy robili bruzdy pod przewody.
> 
> 
> 
> Czy było konieczne rycie bruzd, czy nie można było kłaśc przwodów  w tynku?
> My właśnie przymierzamy się do kładzenia instalacji i trochę nam się nie chce ryć w silikacie. Myśleliśmy, żeby kłaść przewody na ścianie. 
> POdzielcie się swoimi doświadczeniami.
> ...



pojawiły się właśnie nowe silki z dziurami na przewody, tylko że skoro przymierzacie się do kładzenia instalacji, to wasze ściany pewnie już stoją...

----------


## Wakmen

> O co chodzi z tymi narożnikami?


Zobacz na mojej prywatnej stronie w dziale Orzeszek album jak mam połączone narożniki lub na stronie http://wakmen.w.interia.pl/index_files/index.html . W dzienniku budowy szczegółowo opisałem sposób wiązania.

----------

mam pytanie
odnosnie tych wszystkich znizek na materialy z powodu braku sezonu
czy kupiony silikat  jest wystarczajaco suchy, zeby przetrwac na dzialce zimowanie przykryty zwykla folia?

bo tka mysle jesli nie byloby ryzyka, to kupilbym moze teraz te bloczki a zuzyl je  w lecie?
co o tym myslicie?

----------


## pattaya

> czy kupiony silikat jest wystarczajaco suchy, zeby przetrwac na dzialce zimowanie przykryty zwykla folia?


Spokojnie.Silikat łatwo nasiąka wodą i łatwo ją oddaje.Jego zwarta struktura zapobiega rozsadzeniu przez lód.

----------


## THORIN

> Napisał Juras74
> 
> Buduję na Mariance koło Rędzin, a materiał biorę z Domexu. Mam wrażenie, że w Częstochowie silikatów mało ludziska kupują, bo jest zdominowana przez ceramikę Wienerbergera i przez to hurtownia nie ma większego wpływu na zakład w Ludyni.
> 
> Matth też myślałem kiedyś o Teodorach, ale transport by wyszedł drożej i musiał bym go organizować we własnym zakresie, a tak załatwia to hurtownia. A poza tym z tego co pamiętam to nie mieli 12 na P-W, a z tymi jest największy problem w Ludyni.
> 
> 
> W poniedziałek się rozmówię z kierownictwem Ludyni   
> Jak szukałem silikatów to tez byłem w Domexie - ale mnie spławili swoją posrawą i tym że zaproponowali mi ceny detaliczne z cennika Ludyni i ewentualnie transport gratis (przy moim zamówieniu na 200 palet).
> ...


Rydzu ! nie wiem jakie foldery czytałeś. ja mam Teodory pióro-wpust, 25 cm - T-25 bloczek. praktycznie żadnych domieszek (raz kawałeczek drewna). Wymiary bez zarzutu. A do tego najtaniej spośród uczestników   :big grin:  
pozdro
THORIN
PS sorka że tak póxno odp ale teraz nie zaglądam często bo temat silikatów zakończony w dużej mierze

----------


## RYDZU

> Rydzu ! nie wiem jakie foldery czytałeś. ja mam Teodory pióro-wpust, 25 cm - T-25 bloczek. praktycznie żadnych domieszek (raz kawałeczek drewna). Wymiary bez zarzutu. A do tego najtaniej spośród uczestników


W okresie gdy szukałem materiału na stronie Teodorów nic takiego nie było. 
A dla mnie szukanie materiałów to głównie internet - takie czasy.

A teraz widzę, że owszem są bloki T18 i T24 mają rozwiązanie P+W 
ale juz 12 cm jest tylko klasyczna - bez P+W. 
No a niestety przy murowaniu na klej taki układ odpada.

Cenowo - owszem wypadli lepiej niż Ludynia, ale już po doliczeniu kosztów 
transportu nie było tak różowo. Szkoda bo dużo dobrego słyszałem o ich materiale.
A że pomimo dużego zamówienia, nie byli skłonni do rozmów i dalszych negocjacji,
poszedłem do konkurencji.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## THORIN

> Napisał THORIN
> 
> Rydzu ! nie wiem jakie foldery czytałeś. ja mam Teodory pióro-wpust, 25 cm - T-25 bloczek. praktycznie żadnych domieszek (raz kawałeczek drewna). Wymiary bez zarzutu. A do tego najtaniej spośród uczestników   
> 
> 
> W okresie gdy szukałem materiału na stronie Teodorów nic takiego nie było. 
> A dla mnie szukanie materiałów to głównie internet - takie czasy.
> 
> A teraz widzę, że owszem są bloki T18 i T24 mają rozwiązanie P+W 
> ...


>>> faktycznie 12 klasyczna. Muruję z niej działówki. 
No co robić. Wiem jak to jest  - materiał raczej dobry - to najważniejsze, ale jak z nimi gadałem to nie było łatwo.  :smile:  To tez jest spółka pracownicza i to widać  :smile: 
ps widzę że wywołany przeze mnie temat spoin pojawił się na forum - tylko teraz jakoś łagodniej traktowany  :smile:   :smile: 
ps2 Rydzu - a na jakim Ty właściwie etapie jesteś ? bo ja pierwszą dachówkę kładę ... ) DOPIERO !!!  :smile: 
pozdrawiam
THORIN  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## dominoxs

My tez mamy Teodory , 12 -stke murowalismy jednak na klej z kotwami i porzadnie wyszlo -spoina grubsza , ale sciany rowne.

W ani jednym bloczku smieci nie bylo. 
Rabat - dostalismy calkiem spory. Cala tajemnica tkwi chyba w tym , kiedy sie kupuje : najlepiej pod koniec roku lub pod koniec miesiaca !

----------


## RYDZU

> ps2 Rydzu - a na jakim Ty właściwie etapie jesteś ? bo ja pierwszą dachówkę kładę ... ) DOPIERO !!!


U mnie surowizna stoi i czeka na okna, drzwi i bramę garażową. 
W połowie grudnia jak tylko pogoda sie utrzyma bedę zamykał.
Szczegóły są w moim dzienniku (link na dole).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## matth

> My tez mamy Teodory  
> Rabat - dostalismy calkiem spory. Cala tajemnica tkwi chyba w tym , kiedy sie kupuje : najlepiej pod koniec roku lub pod koniec miesiaca !


Czy mozesz powiedziec kiedy kupowales i jaki rabat dostales?? Wlasnie przymierzam sie do pertraktacji z nimi i dobrze byloby wiedziec  na ile moge liczyc .Z gory dziekuje. Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## dominoxs

Dostalismy 21% rabatu w styczniu tego roku

----------


## matth

> Dostalismy 21% rabatu w styczniu tego roku


Dzieki za odpowiedz  :Wink2:  
Jeszcze pytanie do fachowcow silikatowcow.Na stronie Teodorow bloczki T12,18 i 24 maja te same wymiary ,poza gruboscia oczywiscie,wiec ich zuzycie na 1m2 powinno byc takie samo a  nie jest  :ohmy:   T 18 ma zuzycie 17 szt,pozostale 16.
Co Wy na to ????

----------


## RYDZU

> Jeszcze pytanie do fachowcow silikatowcow.Na stronie Teodorow bloczki T12,18 i 24 maja te same wymiary ,poza gruboscia oczywiscie,wiec ich zuzycie na 1m2 powinno byc takie samo a  nie jest   T 18 ma zuzycie 17 szt,pozostale 16.
> Co Wy na to ????


Ja budowałem z Ludyni, ale... bloczki mają ciutkę wieksze - długość 256 lub 258 mm, 
wysokość ta sama i podają zuzycje 16,9 przy zaprawie i 17,4 przy murowaniu na klej.
(niezależnie od tyou bloczka).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## armark

Witam Wszytkich

Właśnie podjęliśmy strategiczną decyzję odnośnie budowy naszego nowego lokum.
Start na wiosnę !!
Materiał na ściany - silikaty.

W związku z powyższym obiecuje przeglądać niniejszy wątek

Tak na marginesie - zwróciłem się do kilku pracowni architektonicznych z pytaniem o koszty projektu indywidualnego. Jako jeden z parametrów podałem model ściany : 
ściana 3 warstwowa (silikaty+ocieplenie+cegła klinkierowa).

Wydawało mi się, że jest OK.... ale, tylko do momentu kiedy od jednej z nich dostałem odpowiedź (cytuje dokładny fragment) :

"Podana przez Pana ściana jest rozwiązaniem niezgodnym ze sztuką budowlaną i nasz konstruktor nie wyraża zgody na jej zastosowanie. Prawidłowo wykonana ściana 3- warstwowa posiada między ociepleniem i klinkierem pustkę powietrzną wentylacyjną, co z kolei wymaga dość skomplikowanych połączeń i odpowiednich wykończeń cokołów oraz okapów zapewniających przepływ odpowiedniej ilości powietrza"

Szczęka opadła na podłogę i do chwili obecnej tam leży....
Dotychczas wydawało mi się, że pustka powietrzna jest optymalna (ale chyba też niekonieczna), dla ocieplenia wełną. Przy styropianie natomiast jest zbędna... No cóż błądzić rzeczą ludzką - ale co Wy myślicie ??

----------


## neuron

Pustka powietrzna, a raczej jej stosowanie jest wynikiem wielu gorzkich doswiadczen w budownictwie. Nie warto odkrywac Ameryki.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Wydawało mi się, że jest OK.... ale, tylko do momentu kiedy od jednej z nich dostałem odpowiedź (cytuje dokładny fragment) :
> 
> "Podana przez Pana ściana jest rozwiązaniem niezgodnym ze sztuką budowlaną i nasz konstruktor nie wyraża zgody na jej zastosowanie. Prawidłowo wykonana ściana 3- warstwowa posiada *między ociepleniem* i klinkierem pustkę powietrzną wentylacyjną, co z kolei wymaga dość skomplikowanych połączeń i odpowiednich wykończeń cokołów oraz okapów zapewniających przepływ odpowiedniej ilości powietrza"
> 
> Szczęka opadła na podłogę i do chwili obecnej tam leży....
> Dotychczas wydawało mi się, że pustka powietrzna jest optymalna (ale chyba też niekonieczna), dla ocieplenia wełną. Przy styropianie natomiast jest zbędna... No cóż błądzić rzeczą ludzką - ale co Wy myślicie ??


W wypowiedzi pracowni architektonicznej nie ma błedu a to z tego względu, że *ocieplenie* potraktowali jako materiał termoizolacyjny z wełny (szklanej, mineralnej ). Ty również dobrze rozumujesz, że dla izolacji wykonanej ze styropianu nie jest obowiązkowa szczelina wentylacyjna. Tak więc i Ty i oni macie rację. 
Co do rodzaju materiału izolacyjnego zastosowanego do ociplenia ścian 3warstwowych nie chcę się wypowiadać gdyż wszystko zależy od zasobności portfela i przekonań (napewno nie religijnych). Różnica w cenie pomiędzy wełną a styropianem jest jak 2:1 a chyba cena dla niektórych jest decydująca pomijając fakt mocno przereklamowanego przez producentów wełny tzw. "efektu oddychania ścian"  :ohmy:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## armark

Dzięki za interpretację.
Prawie na pewno zdecyduje się na styropian (chociaż na decyzję mam jeszczę trochę czasu).
Co do oddychania - to sprawna wentylacja powinna mi rozwiązać temat.

----------


## Szaruś

Na wątku o BK była mowa, że przy kładzeniu na klej BK trzeba trochę podszlifować.

Czu to samo odnosi się do bloczków silikatowych? I czym je ewentylanie szlifować (przecież są twarde)?

----------


## Wakmen

> Na wątku o BK była mowa, że przy kładzeniu na klej BK trzeba trochę podszlifować.
> 
> Czu to samo odnosi się do bloczków silikatowych? I czym je ewentylanie szlifować (przecież są twarde)?


Bloczków silikatowych nie szlifuje się gdyż tolerancja (według producenta) wynosi nie więcej jak +- 1 mm. Ręczne szlifowanie byłoby chyba niemożliwe a pozostaje jedynie szlifowanie mechaniczne choć nawet cieńka warstwa kleju wystarczy by zniwelować te niewielkie nierówności.

----------


## Toudee

No nareszcie przebrnąłem przez cały wątek i już byłem zdecydowany na Silkę, nawet byłem oglądać dom który z tego materiału wybudowali znajomi - wyszło super.
Obecnie w fazie adaptacji jest zakupiony przeze mnie projekt Irmy II (przy okazji pozdrowienia dla Teski). W projekcie ściany jednowarstwowe z Porothermu 38, więc zacząłem liczyć "co by" określić - SILKA czy POROTHERM.
Przy założeniu, że z Porothermu rzeczywiście robię ścianę jednowarstwową wykonaie ściany mego wymarzonego domku wyszło generalnie taniej - na niekorzyść Silki.
Do wyliczeń przyjąłem jedną ścianę długości 17,845 metra licząc po fundamentach i wysokości 3 metry. Daje to w sumie 53,535 m/kw.
Wychodzi więc, że na ścianę będę potrzebował :
- Silka 828 bloczków M-24 cm  koszt (bloczek po 5,04 zł cena z PSB) 4173,12 zł,
- Porotherm 899 bloczków 38 P+W (bloczek po 5,92)koszt  5322,08 zł.
- ew. Silikaty Teodory 973 bloczki T 24 (bloczek po 3,87) koszt 3776,65 zł.
Cały problem w tym, że silkę (silikaty) "trza" ocieplić i tu zaczynają się schody :
- za styropian FS 12 (najtańszy w PSB)  wyszło mi 1175,63 zł czyli w sumie ok. 26 zł więcej,
- za wełnę Paroc UNS 35 12 cm (jestem zielony i nie wiem czy nadaje się do ocieplenia ściany ale jest tania i posiada min. grubość niezbędną do ocieplenia, czyli jak podajecie na forum 12 cm) wyszło 1270,38 zł czyli jeszcze więcej - czego należało się spodziewać,

Jedyne co można brać pod uwagę to Teodory ale dochodzi koszt zaprawy klejowej....
Oczywiście są jeszcze upusty w hurtowniach czy u producentów ale jest to już tak indywidualna sprawa, że nie potrafię uwzględnić tego w wyliczeniach dokonywanych na tym etapie (bez negocjacji z "upustodawcami")

Poddaję te wyliczenia pod osąd bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów - na razie jestem w tzw. rozterce   :sad:

----------


## Kon111

*Toudee* czy zwróciłeś uwagę, że Porotherm 38 nominalnie ma przenikalność U=0,35 (nominalnie, bo w rzeczywistości pewnie jeszcze więcej), a co najważniejsze ta wartość wychodzi przy zastosowaniu *zaprawy termoizolacyjnej* za którą zapłacisz dużo więcej niż za klej do Silki. Przy zwykłej zaprawie otrzymasz U=0,41 lub więcej.

Pokalkuluj jeszcze, bo wydaje mi się, że zbyt uprościłeś obliczenia. Jeśli Twoim założeniem jest otrzymać ścianę o U=0,35 to wcale nie musisz stosować wełny o gr. 12cm (przy 12cm wełny i Silce M24 U=0,28). Według moich obliczeń dla U=0,35 wystarczy Ci 9cm wełny, dla U=0,41 jeszcze mniej o 1cm, a to pewnie obniży koszty.

A tak reasumując, to zastanów się, nad współczynnikiem U bo to co wyjdzie Ci przy Porothermie 38 da chyba jak na obecne normy zbyt chłodną ścianę. Pomyśl co najmniej o Porothermie 44, ale to są dodatkowe koszty.

Dla mojego domku szczegółowe wyliczenia dały jednoznaczny wynik *na korzyść Silki*.

----------


## pkm

Przepraszam kolego....mówimy o różnicy 26,00 pln????????????, czy to jest żart???
 Porównaj współczynniki tych ścian zapewniam cię że wyjdą na korzyść Silki, pozatym budowanie z porothermu wymaga bardzo duzej dokładności wykonania, aby idea ściany jednowarstwowej  się sprawdziła.Nie wiem czy w wyliczeniach uwzgledniłeś zaprawe ciepłochronna dla porothermu?

----------


## pkm

Przepraszam kolego....mówimy o różnicy 26,00 pln????????????, czy to jest żart???
 Porównaj współczynniki tych ścian zapewniam cię że wyjdą na korzyść Silki, pozatym budowanie z porothermu wymaga bardzo duzej dokładności wykonania, aby idea ściany jednowarstwowej  się sprawdziła.Nie wiem czy w wyliczeniach uwzgledniłeś zaprawe ciepłochronna dla porothermu?

----------


## RYDZU

> Do wyliczeń przyjąłem jedną ścianę długości 17,845 metra licząc po fundamentach i wysokości 3 metry. Daje to w sumie 53,535 m/kw.
> Wychodzi więc, że na ścianę będę potrzebował :
> - Silka 828 bloczków M-24 cm  koszt (bloczek po 5,04 zł cena z PSB) 4173,12 zł,
> - Porotherm 899 bloczków 38 P+W (bloczek po 5,92)koszt  5322,08 zł.
> - ew. Silikaty Teodory 973 bloczki T 24 (bloczek po 3,87) koszt 3776,65 zł.
> Cały problem w tym, że silkę (silikaty) "trza" ocieplić i tu zaczynają się schody :
> - za styropian FS 12 (najtańszy w PSB)  wyszło mi 1175,63 zł czyli w sumie ok. 26 zł więcej,
> - za wełnę Paroc UNS 35 12 cm (jestem zielony i nie wiem czy nadaje się do ocieplenia ściany ale jest tania i posiada min. grubość niezbędną do ocieplenia, czyli jak podajecie na forum 12 cm) wyszło 1270,38 zł czyli jeszcze więcej - czego należało się spodziewać,


Skąd taka cena bloczków z Teodorów?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Ja budowałem z Ludyni - bloczek 24 cm kosztował 2,64 PLN brutto
Przy tych samych wymiarach bloczka daje to 973x2,64 czyli ok 2569 pln. 
Zweryfikuj sobie cenę tego silikatu bo nawet na stronie Teodorów jest 
cena 2,48 netto czyli jakieś 3,02 brutto - czyli cena wychodzi 2938 pln

Pozdrawiam

----------


## katerhasser

Toudee,
wielokrotnie widziałem domy budowane z porothermu na sprzedaż i ściany potem zawsze były ocieplane. W naszym klimacie to jest nieuniknione. Bez ociepleń ściana musiałaby mieć 0,5 m. grubości i kosztowałaby kupę kasy. A ta agresywna kampania reklamowa jednowarstwowej ściany z porothermu to może i byłaby uczciwa, ale w Chorwacji, Włoszech, Bułgarii a nie u nas.
Poza tym domek parter z poddaszem może mieć ściany z silki 18.

----------


## gosc niedzielny

a ja myslalem , ze wyzsze domki tez mozna z 18 robic....  :sad:

----------


## Toudee

Jak pisałem dobrowolnie poddałem się pod Wasz osąd jako początkujący budowlaniec   :big grin:  stąd z uwagą przeczytałem wszystkie posty.
O współczynniku "U" słyszałem i czytałem - głównie na forum ale przy wyliczeniach nie brałem go pod uwagę - myślę, ze stosownej kalkulacji dokonał architekt decydyjący o wykonaniu IRMY 2 w technologii jednowarstwowej z Porothermu 38 - ale dzieki za informacje
Rydzu - ceny bloczków Teodorów wziąłem ze strony - http://www.novagips.pl/index.php - prawdę mówiąc innych nie sprawdzałem (podczas budowy już tak nie będzie   :smile:  ) stamtąd pochodzą również ceny Silki Xelli i Porothermu.

Powoli wraca mi wiara w Silkę ale jeszcze trochę poszperam w necie "co by" się jeszcze bardziej przekonać , iż Silka to dobry wybór.

Dzięki

----------


## pattaya

Skąd wziąłeś cenę na silkę M24? 5,04?
Ja płaciłem ok.3,30-3,50 netto +7%(na firmę budowlaną)

----------


## darekm

Nawet na stronach XELLi cena wynosi 3,22+VAT co należy chyba traktować jako cenę maksymalną. Ten skład ma albo nieaktualne cenniki albo sporą marżę. Może po to, żeby dawać później duuuże rabaty?   :Wink2:

----------


## pattaya

O właśnie.
3,21-15% rabatu

----------


## Wakmen

> a ja myslalem , ze wyzsze domki tez mozna z 18 robic....


Do czterech kondygnacji.

----------


## Wakmen

Oj jakiś zastój na tej stronce? Ja mam problemy ostatnio z dostępem do internetu ale Wy wszyscy chyba nie. 
Dla zainteresowanych podaję stronkę http://www.xella.pl/html/pol/pl/ks_5676.php?main=0 o Silka E.

----------


## RYDZU

> Oj jakiś zastój na tej stronce?


Sen zimowy.....
... albo porządki świąteczne.
 :smile:

----------


## Szaruś

Czy ktoś może mi polecić sprawdzoną ekipę, chetną do wyjazdu na Węgry, która by mi zrobiła domek z bloczków wap.-pias. na klej? Na wiosnę?

----------


## crach

Czy ktoś coś słyszał o cenie silki serii E.  Bo Xella wg ich strony wprowadziłą to na rynek na jesień ale cena jest nie znana bo oficjalnie  cennik jest w przygotowniu - zabawne że ją reklamują w prasie branżowej ale kupić jej nie można. Inna sprawa że seria E wyglada naprawde interesująco -cena pewnie będzie też interesująca - bardzo  :cry:  Jak coś "silikatowcy" słyszeliście dajcie znać na forum.

----------


## GregMarzden

Umilowani w silikacie

Mam pytanie do was, doswiadczonej czesci uczestnikow tego watku. Otoz na wiosne (kwiecien maj) rozpoczynamy budowe. Tak wiec juz teraz spedzamy z zona czas na stworzeniu strategii i rozplanowaniu calej inwestycji. 

Sciany naszego domu beda z silikatow oczywiscie. Grubosc 24 cm + 12 cm welny. 

Majac na uwadze wasze doswiadczenie chcialem sie zapytac co warto zamowic jak najwczesniej, tak aby uniknac sytuacji opisywanych w ninijeszym watku?

Zrobilem sobie liste, co trzeba bedzie przygotowac:

1. Bloczki na sciany zewnetrzne
2. Bloczki na sciany wewnetrzene
3. System ocieplenia 
4. Kotwy
5. Klej
6. Nadproza

Pytanie zatem jest, czy cos jeszcze potrzebne bedzie z materialow?

Dziekuje za pomoc!

Greg Marzden z zona

----------

obecnie cena bloczkow 18 pełnych z ludyni to cos koło 2,70 brutto (wychodzi teg cos 17 sztuk za metr 2)

chcą mi dac w hurtowni do tego 10 % upustu
oczywiscie cena z dowozem

czyli cena za metr2 sciany 41 pln

czy to już max upust?
czy gdzueś wychodzi taniej?
na privat moge podac adres hurtowni...

acha
dotąd wychodziło mi zawsze, ze silka to najtańszy material

a tu wczoraj patrze maxy rowniótkie za 2 PLN brutto 18,8 (17 sztuk na metr)
co myślicie o tym?

----------


## RYDZU

> obecnie cena bloczkow 18 pełnych z ludyni to cos koło 2,70 brutto (wychodzi teg cos 17 sztuk za metr 2)
> 
> chcą mi dac w hurtowni do tego 10 % upustu
> oczywiscie cena z dowozem
> 
> czyli cena za metr2 sciany 41 pln
> 
> czy to już max upust?
> czy gdzueś wychodzi taniej?
> ...


Spróbuj w hurtowni Builder (są też na śląsku) - ja od nich brałem silikaty Ludyni do budowy. Za 18 cm płaciłem 2.20 brutto z dowozem na plac budowy. 
dla informacji - 12 cm były po 1,53 a 24 cm po 2,64 pln brutto z dowozem.

tu masz namiary: http://builder.com.pl/pkty.htm

pozdrawiam

----------

dzieki Rydzu jestes swietny

a kiedy to kupowałeś

wiesz ja sie zastanawiam, czy kupic teraz, czy dopiero na wiosne
bo kase mam
kwestia tylko,czy ma sens juz teraz brac materiał i potem zeby leżał pare miesiecy na placu...

sądzisz, ze zdrpzeje na wiosnę?

----------


## Szaruś

Leon, jak coś utargujesz u Buildera, to daj znać. Albo może razem potargujemy, to dadzą większy upust. Ja potrzebuję jakieś 300 m2 bloczków 18 cm (pełnych, nie drążonych, np. BS180 z Ludyni) i 50 m2 12 cm. I do tego klej biały (Alpol AZ-110).

----------


## BK

Wszystko drożeje.
A cena jaką masz nie jest rewelacyjna,  poszukaj gdzie indziej.

Jeśli nie boisz się że rozkradną materiał (to chyba nie jest takie proste) to kupuj, ale może poczekaj na lepszą cenę.

----------


## RYDZU

> I do tego klej biały (Alpol AZ-110).


Z tego co wszyscy pisali na forum to cenę na klej Alpolu miałem z Buildera chyba najlepszą (poniżej 15 pln za worek).

----------


## katerhasser

silikaty 18 cm. na ściany konstrukcyjne - muszą być pełne czy mogą być drążone?

----------


## RYDZU

> silikaty 18 cm. na ściany konstrukcyjne - muszą być pełne czy mogą być drążone?


Spokojnie drażone wystarczą.
Silka w swoich folderach przebąkuje nawet o 15 cm ścianach nośnych.
Ale o tym jak wygląda wtedy wieniec stropu jakoś siedzą cicho.  :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam

----------

szaruś a skąd jesteś?

jestem jak najbardziej za

----------


## Szaruś

Większość producentów bloczków wapienno-paskowych (chyba prawie wszyscy oprócz Xelli) nie ma nadproży systemowych.

Czy ktoś z was stosował nadproża oprate na zbrojeniach Murfor (rozdział 3.7 od strony 28 )? Takie same, jakie stosuje się w warstwie elewacyjnecj ścian 3-warstwowych?

----------


## Szaruś

Rydzu, Ludynia nie ma na swoich stronach "obrazków" bloczków P+W 18 cm, ale ma za to rysunek bloczków 24 cm.

Czy te 18 cm są takie same (tzn. jest taka półeczka z jednej strony a dziura z drugiej strony)? Ta dziura to jest na przestrzał (na rysunku to niby bloczek pełny, a nie drążony)? I czy ta półeczka nie dochodzi d drugiego bloczka (czyli tam też się robi taka "studzienka" na od góry do dołu bloczka)?

I czy do 18-ki są też bloczki narożne?

----------


## Szaruś

> szaruś a skąd jesteś?
> 
> jestem jak najbardziej za


Leon, posłałem e-maila

----------


## RYDZU

> Rydzu, Ludynia nie ma na swoich stronach "obrazków" bloczków P+W 18 cm, ale ma za to rysunek bloczków 24 cm.
> 
> Czy te 18 cm są takie same (tzn. jest taka półeczka z jednej strony a dziura z drugiej strony)? Ta dziura to jest na przestrzał (na rysunku to niby bloczek pełny, a nie drążony)? I czy ta półeczka nie dochodzi d drugiego bloczka (czyli tam też się robi taka "studzienka" na od góry do dołu bloczka)?
> 
> I czy do 18-ki są też bloczki narożne?


No to kolejno:
- faktycznie rysunku nie ma na ich stronie
- bloczek 18 cm ma wymiary 180 x 220 x 250 mm (szerokość/wysokość/długość)
- nie ma żadnych otworów "na wylot" - górna powierzchnia jest płaska
- nie ma dodatkowych uchwytów czy otworów - ściany boczne to pióra i wpusty
- od dołu ma 4 otwory umieszczone w układzie 1 potem 2 na środku i znowu 1. te 2 na środku to zresztą słaby punkt bloczków 18 cm - sporo ich pękało (lub wręcz przyjeżdzało juz peknietych) w trakcie pracy.
- w bloczku 24 cm z jednej strony jest pełne piórow/wpust a z drugiej takie zagłębienie idace przez cały bloczek. Ma to swoje zalety np przy robieniu wieńca na stropie murowali u mnie bloczki na przemian je odwracając (uchwytami do siebie) - w ten sposób powstały całkiem spore wnęki (na oko jakies 10x10 cm) rozmieszczone co 2 bloczek. Przy zalewaniu wieńca stropu napewno wszedł w te otwory beton i solidnie całość zakotwił w ścianie nośnej.
- bloczków naroznych nie spotkałem w żadnym wariancie grubości slikatów Ludynia (podobno jest do 25 cm bloczków, ale ja korzystałem z wersji 24 cm)

(a jak ci bardzo zależy to mogę jutro "cyknać" fotke jakieś atrakcyjnej 18-tce (kilka mi zostało) u mnie na budowie - zobaczysz gdzie ma dziurki itp  :big grin:  )

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

> bloczków naroznych nie spotkałem w żadnym wariancie grubości slikatów Ludynia (podobno jest do 25 cm bloczków, ale ja korzystałem z wersji 24 cm)


No faktycznie, niby mają narożnikowe do 25 cm, ale w cenniku i tego nie ma. Czyli rozumiem, że niby jest, ale tak naprawdę to go nie ma.



> (a jak ci bardzo zależy to mogę jutro "cyknać" fotke jakieś atrakcyjnej 18-tce (kilka mi zostało) u mnie na budowie - zobaczysz gdzie ma dziurki itp  )


Tak, nastolatki potrafią być piękne  :big grin:  . I dziurki takiej 18-tce też będziesz "cykał"   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ? No, no, chyba trzeba się przenieść na inne forum  :Confused:  

Z drugiej strony po 20-stce też są OK. Ale taka 50-tka Porothermu to już nie to  :sad:  .

A na fotki się piszę (ze zbliżeniami dziurek 18-tki).

----------


## RYDZU

> A na fotki się piszę (ze zbliżeniami dziurek 18-tki).


No to skoro obiecałem to masz te "niecenzuralne" zdjęcia:

tak wygląda cały pustak 18 "made in Ludynia" od spodu:



a tak wygląda w towarzystwie innych bloczków - widać po prawej u góry połowki jakie zostają z tego bloczka gdy pęknie



pozdrawiam

----------

czesc szarus
dostalem maila
zapomnialem, ze jestes z wegier
jakos nie wyobrazam sobie takiego wspolnego zakupu
ze wzgledow organizacyjnych

do silikatowcow zapytanie
czy kupowac juz terza bloczki jesli chce ruszyc na wiosne, albo lepiej czekac?

jaka cena jest ok aktualnie brutto z dowozem na silikaty z ludyni bloczki drazone 24, lub 25 ( juz sie pogubilem)

----------


## tobo

leon znowu zmienia strategię teraz będzie budował z silikatów  :Lol:

----------


## Szaruś

Co wy tak naskakujecie na Leona?

----------


## Szaruś

> No to skoro obiecałem to masz te "niecenzuralne" zdjęcia:


Dzięki. Rozumiem że te pękanie bloczków to się odnosi do bloczków drążonych, z pełnymi nie powinno być problemów.

----------

nie przejmuj sie szarus
po prostu mnei chlopaki lubia ...  :smile: 
i tyle

----------


## RYDZU

> Rozumiem że te pękanie bloczków to się odnosi do bloczków drążonych, z pełnymi nie powinno być problemów.


Też myslę, że nie będzie z pełnymi problemu.

----------


## matth

Silikatowcy ,pytanie!
Dzwonilem ostatnio do hurtowni ,ktora ma HDS / kwestia wypozyczenia / bo bede potrzebowal przewiezc  material na budowe i ku mojemu zdziwieniu kobitka powiedziala mi ze musi porozmawiac z kierowca czy aby ten ich HDS bedzie w stanie udzwignac ciezar silikatow.Zbaranialem.
Co Wy na to ???Odpowiedz bede znal w przyszlym tygodniu!

----------


## RYDZU

> Silikatowcy ,pytanie!
> Dzwonilem ostatnio do hurtowni ,ktora ma HDS / kwestia wypozyczenia / bo bede potrzebowal przewiezc  material na budowe i ku mojemu zdziwieniu kobitka powiedziala mi ze musi porozmawiac z kierowca czy aby ten ich HDS bedzie w stanie udzwignac ciezar silikatow.Zbaranialem.
> Co Wy na to ???Odpowiedz bede znal w przyszlym tygodniu!


Jakaś dziwna ta twoja hurtownia że nie wiedzą co może HDS.
Paleta silikatu to 1200 kg, - dla porównania paleta klinkieru to około 1100 kg
więc nie widze problemu w dźwignieciu tego.

----------


## pattaya

Może to jakiś ręczny model?  :big grin:

----------


## RYDZU

> Może to jakiś ręczny model?


hehehehehe - na to nie wpadłem  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## matth

Po pierwsze to nie MOJA hurtownia!! W Teodorach podali mi namiary na nich , bo maja najblizej mnie auto z HDSem.
Po drugie pytam bo nie wiem.
Po trzecie nie ma glupich pytan ,sa tylko glupie odpowiedzi , takie jak te dwie powyzej.
Po czwarte ,skoro jestescie wszystkowiedzacy i macie takie poczucie humoru to powinniscie zmienic forum !!!!

----------


## brachol

> Po pierwsze to nie MOJA hurtownia!! W Teodorach podali mi namiary na nich , bo maja najblizej mnie auto z HDSem.
> Po drugie pytam bo nie wiem.
> Po trzecie nie ma glupich pytan ,sa tylko glupie odpowiedzi , takie jak te dwie powyzej.
> Po czwarte ,skoro jestescie wszystkowiedzacy i macie takie poczucie humoru to powinniscie zmienic forum !!!!


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
ale o co chodzi????????

----------


## pattaya

*Matth* kolego.
Albo jesteś nerwus,niezrównoważony jakiś,może pomoże leczenie?
Albo niemiluch jakiś.  :Evil: 
Z czytaniem też kiepsko,przecież Rydzu odpowiedział na pytanie.
Poza tym jeżeli coś tu było głupiego,to raczej pytanie .Zastanów się,jak dźwig do tego stworzony może nie podnieść jednej palety?  :ohmy:

----------


## Krystian

... a tu nawet w zimie gorąco... :smile: 
Pozdrawiam silikatowców!
*matth* - nie denerwuj się, nie ma o co, wprawdzie chcesz wypożyczyć ustrojstwo za własne pieniążki i nikt teoretycznie łaski ci nie robi, ale sposób myślenia jest taki: ,,potrzebuje HDS-a to niech materiał kupi u nas" i dlatego tną głupa w tej hurtowni (no chyba, że ta pani to blondi...)

----------


## matth

sorry ,ponioslo mnie troche, chyba rzeczywiscie przesadzilem wiec przepraszam raz jeszcze.  :oops:  Tak to jest jak sie buduje przez telefon i internet,no ale inaczej nie moge.Dojna krowa znajduje sie w dosc duzej odleglosci od miejsca budowy. pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

Czy bloczek drążony Ludynii jak na poniższym obrazku jest drążony na wylot?



I jakiej średnicy są te duże dziury? I czy te duże dziury można by ewentualni wykorzystać jak końcówkę kanału nawiewnego wentylacji meachanicznej?

Bo mam mieć kanały nawiewne rozprowadzone pod wylewką. I albo mógłbym je zakończyć kartką nawiewną wpuszczoną w podłogę, albo przewiercić w powyższym bloczku (tym co stoi bezpośrednio na stropie) dziurę, podłączyć kanał nawiewny, i zrobić kratkę w parapecie, zamiast w podłodze.

Jakie mogłyby być minusy takiego rozwiązania?

----------


## RYDZU

> Czy bloczek drążony Ludynii jak na poniższym obrazku jest drążony na wylot?


To nie jest bloczek z Ludyni. Oni robią bloczki o długości 25x mm a ten ma 500mm.
Nie wiem czy to nie Leżajsk przydpadkiem takie bloczki robi.

Co do samego rozwiązania z kanałami wentylacyjnymi to miało by to sens, ale tylko jeśli 
upilnujesz murarzy bo jak przesuna warstwy bloczków o 2-3 centymetry względem siebie to 
d... zbita a nie wentylacja z tego będzie. 
To samo sądzę o nowej "super rewelacji" made in silka - te bloczki z kanałami na kable 
- do murowania potrzebny aptekarz a nie murarz któremu kilka cm w te czy w te róznicy nie robi.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

Powyższy rysunek jest "zalinkowany" do poniższego linku:

http://www.ludynia.pl/page/images/bp/amd500.gif

a więc Ludynia.

----------


## RYDZU

Faktycznie - mój błąd. Już znalazłem.
Po porstu gdy ja kupowałem materiał jeszcze tego nie było.
Odkąd połaczyli się w większą grupę (chyba 4 producentów) - poszerzyli ofertę.

Ale z tego co widzę to jest bez pióra - wpustu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## RYDZU

A ja mam do kolezanek i kolegów SILIKATOWCÓW pytanie o tynki .

Czy kładąc tynki wewnętrzne cementowo - wapienne (na razie ruszamy z cześcia "techniczną" 
domu) przygotowywaliscie jakoś podłoze pod tynki?
Chodzi mi o jakieś gruntowanie powierzchni silikatu etc...
Gdziec czytałem (albo słyszałem - juz nie pamietam) że silikatu tynki się coś za bardzo nie 
chcą trzymać i nie wiem czy to PAWDA czy FAŁSZ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

A nie wystarczy tylko zaszpachlować, jako równo sklejone?

----------


## RYDZU

> A nie wystarczy tylko zaszpachlować, jako równo sklejone?


W folderach to może wygląda na takie że mozna tylko szpachlowac i tapety kleić  :wink: 
A tak powaznie to chodz o część domu  przeznaczoną na działalność (warsztat). 
Jakoś to musi wyglądać żeby klientów nie straszyło  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## darekm

Dla zainteresowanych nową Silką E. Dzwoniłem do Xelli z pytaniem czy ten nowy wynalazek w ogóle można kupić czy też może jest to tylko tzw. 'byt marketingowy'. No i trochę mnie zaskoczyli (pozytywnie). Otóż można kupić i kosztuje tyle samo (za m2) co Silka M!   :big grin:

----------

no widzialem te polmetrowe bloczki z ludyni
ale fakt nei maja piora-wpustu
czy to powazna wada?
czy trzeba w tym ukladzie robic spoiny pionowe?

----------


## brachol

> czy trzeba w tym ukladzie robic spoiny pionowe?


chyba nie w koncu Inkowie w ogole nei stawiali na zaprawe a mieli tylko dopasowane bloki tak jak silikaty   :big grin:

----------


## Juras74

> czy trzeba w tym ukladzie robic spoiny pionowe?


Te połówki otworów na brzegach bloczków służą do wypełniania zaprawą i to cała pionowa spoina.

----------


## horsenet

> Dla zainteresowanych nową Silką E. Dzwoniłem do Xelli z pytaniem czy ten nowy wynalazek w ogóle można kupić czy też może jest to tylko tzw. 'byt marketingowy'. No i trochę mnie zaskoczyli (pozytywnie). Otóż można kupić i kosztuje tyle samo (za m2) co Silka M!


Jednak chwyt. Na dzień dzisiejszy mają tylko E24, żadnych bloczków wyrównawczych (ponoć są potrzebne), żadnych innych grubości...  ::-(:

----------

a przycinanie takich silikatow to rozumiem szlifierka katowa z diamentowa tarcza??

jaka musi byc srednica i na ile wystarcza jedna taka tarcza?

planuje pelne bloczki 18 cm z ludyni ale jakos nie widze tego ciecia i w ogole to musialbym jakos dokladnie zaplanowac co i jak

----------


## RYDZU

> a przycinanie takich silikatow to rozumiem szlifierka katowa z diamentowa tarcza??
> 
> jaka musi byc srednica i na ile wystarcza jedna taka tarcza?
> 
> planuje pelne bloczki 18 cm z ludyni ale jakos nie widze tego ciecia i w ogole to musialbym jakos dokladnie zaplanowac co i jak


Tak - cięcie szlifirką 230 mm.
Tarcze nie są znowu takie drogie - a wystarczają "marketówki"  :wink: 
U mnie kilka ich na pewno poszło w czasie budowy.
Cięcie bloczka to kwestia minuty jak się nabierze wprawy.
Naciąć na 4-5 cm z każdej strony, a potem mocniej puknać i już...  :smile: 
A tego cięcia to wcale tak wiele znowu nie ma - jak by  było duzo i ciężko to na pewno by coś 
majster u mnie marudził o dodatkowej "gratyfikacji" za utrudnienia.

A swoją drogą: dlaczego bloczki pełne? nie lubisz ekipy (dźwiganie) czy budujesz 5 pięter? 
Pełne to tylko na mury piwniczne się wykorzystuje.

Pozdrawiam

----------

powiem ci rydzu, ze tylko dlatego, ze nie lubie jak robie otwor na kolek pod szafke a kolek mi wpada w jakas pustke 

myslisz, ze prosciej bedzie kupic stosowne kolki?

ja jakos nei jestem pewien......co bedzie lepeij zrobic
druga rzecz to tylko 18 cm...

----------


## Szaruś

Jak długo można składować klej AZ 110? Czy pół roku jest OK? Wiadomo, że w suchym miejscu.

----------


## shago

> Po pierwsze to nie MOJA hurtownia!! W Teodorach podali mi namiary na nich , bo maja najblizej mnie auto z HDSem.
> Po drugie pytam bo nie wiem.
> Po trzecie nie ma glupich pytan ,sa tylko glupie odpowiedzi , takie jak te dwie powyzej.
> Po czwarte ,skoro jestescie wszystkowiedzacy i macie takie poczucie humoru to powinniscie zmienic forum !!!!


psia mac jaka agresja.
a dawno mnie nie bylo

----------


## wrk1

Po długich przemyśleniach i przeczytaniu większości postów na temat silikatów zdecydowałem, że będę budował właśnie z tego materiału. Zastanawia mnie tylko jedna sprawa, jak mocowaliście (ci którzy już ocieplili) 
styropian do ścian? W materiałach dotyczących ocieplania styropianem jest napisane aby nie wiercić udarowo otworów pod kołki mocujące , gdyż klej przestanie trzymać. Jak to jest w waszym przypadku ?
Włodek

----------


## Krystian

*wrk1* - po wywierceniu ponad tysiąca dziur pod kołki w silikatach mogę stwierdzić - NO PROBLEM !!!
Dom mam cały z silikatów i obłożony styropianem i cegłą klinkierową.
Pierwsza i trzecia warstwa połączone kotwami (4 na m2).
Kwestia podstawowa - odpowiedni dobór wiertła do kołka...  :Wink2:  
(kołek ma być wbijany z lekkim oporem)

----------


## RYDZU

> Dom mam cały z silikatów i obłożony styropianem i cegłą klinkierową.


*Krystian* - może ty mi pomożesz? 
Ponawiam pytanie zadane jakiś czas temu odnosnie tynków - gruntować silikaty 
przd tynkami cementowo-wapiennymi czy nie gruntować? A może coś jeszcze 
innego trzeba z nimi zrobić?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawelko

Co do cięcia silikatów szlifierką:
- jest to rzeczywiście jedyna sensowna metoda, nawet konsultant Silki po cichu powiedział, że ta ich gilotyna nie dość, że droga to jeszcze nie można nią uciąć prosto jakby się chciało,
- koniecznie tarcza diamentowa,
- co do kupowania zwykłych tarcz diamentowych w supermarkecie po ok. 50-80 zł: jeśli operator szlifierki nie skrzywi podczas cięcia to trochę wytrzymują, ale jeśli mu ręką drga to boczne krawędzie takich tarcz błyskawicznie się niszczą i po trzech dniach pracy tarcza jest do wyrzucenia. Ja polecam trochę droższe tarcze posiadające także boczne powierzchnie pokryte w częściach diamentem. Taka tarcza jest też wygodniejsza do skomplikowanych docinek pod kątami innymi niż prosty, albo, kiedy zdarza się że trzeba "ciut" skrócić bloczek.

----------

moglby mi ktos objasnic jak to wyglada te obkladanie steropianem silikatu , gdy robie sciane trojwarstwowa?

rozumiem, ze mam sciane z silikatu, terza stawiam dzielnie sciane oslonowa z klinkieru
co ze steropianem?
daje go zanim zaczen murowac klinkier?
trzeba go jakos przylepic, czy tylko polozyc
jak to jest z tymi kotwami?

kiedy wierce dziury?
jak juz wymurowalem klinkeir na odpowiednia wysokosc?
i teraz wypada kotwa?
albo musze jakos zgadywac gdzie bedzie ta kotwa najlepiej pasowala?

i wierce przez steropian?
albo najpeirw wierce a potem klade steropian i celuje kotwa w kolek?

podpowiedzcie cos bo na prawde nie wiem jak to wyglada
sosunkowo prosto jest dla mnie wyobrazic sobie jak to by bylo stawiac wszystkie 3 sciany jednoczesnie
ale niestety musze tak zaplanowac robote aby zamknac stan surowy w 2005 i nie bedzie to latwe nawet odkladajac ocieplenie na 2006

prosze o wypowiedzi

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Krystian
> 
> Dom mam cały z silikatów i obłożony styropianem i cegłą klinkierową.
> 
> 
> *Krystian* - może ty mi pomożesz? 
> Ponawiam pytanie zadane jakiś czas temu odnosnie tynków - gruntować silikaty 
> przd tynkami cementowo-wapiennymi czy nie gruntować? A może coś jeszcze 
> innego trzeba z nimi zrobić?
> ...


Chyba sprawdzasz naszą wiedzę tym pytaniem. Zawsze trzeba silikaty zagruntować przed tynkowaniem.

----------


## Wakmen

> Jak długo można składować klej AZ 110? Czy pół roku jest OK? Wiadomo, że w suchym miejscu.


Pewnie,że można. Oczywiściew suchych pomieszczeniach, lub zawinite w worki foliowe.

----------


## RYDZU

> Chyba sprawdzasz naszą wiedzę tym pytaniem. Zawsze trzeba silikaty zagruntować przed tynkowaniem.


Oj niestety także swoją wiedzę - omnibusem nie jestem  :wink: , a pilnować wykonawców trzeba jak diabli.
Dzięki za odzew bo nigdzie nic o tym nie znalazłem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

prosze oswieccie mnie jak wyglada procedura ukladania ocieplenia w scianie trojwarstwowej z silikatu?
chodzi mi o te kotwy i sciane oslonowa
jakis instruktaz, albo zdjecia bylyby super

----------


## Szaruś

Czy ktoś używał białego kleju Quick Mix do silikatów?

Jeden z producentów bloczków twierdzi, że jest lepszy od Alpola (a może mi sprzedać w tej samej cenie co Alpola).

----------


## Szaruś

Czy budując się z takich bloczków, wiatr nie gwiżdże w szczelinach pionowych pióro-wpust (tam się kleju nie daje):



Czy może lepiej budować z takich, i szczeliny pionowe wypełnić zaprawą?

----------


## Szaruś

Czy bloczki trzeba najpierw nawilżać (moczyć) przy murowamiu na klej, czy kleić na sucho?

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy bloczki trzeba najpierw nawilżać (moczyć) przy murowamiu na klej, czy kleić na sucho?


No coś Ty!! Takie zabiegi są zbyteczne.

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy budując się z takich bloczków, wiatr nie gwiżdże w szczelinach pionowych pióro-wpust (tam się kleju nie daje):
> 
> 
> 
> Czy może lepiej budować z takich, i szczeliny pionowe wypełnić zaprawą?


BEz obawy o przeciągi. Szczeliny te są tak wyprofilowane aby przy równym murowaniu (klejeniu) nic podobnego się nie wytwarzało.

----------


## RYDZU

*Szaruś* - w temacie hulania wiatru w szczelinach ci nic mądrego nie odpowiem, bo stawiałem 
od razu mur 3W, i tu na pewno wiatr nie hula  :wink: 




> Czy bloczki trzeba najpierw nawilżać (moczyć) przy murowamiu na klej, czy kleić na sucho?


A co do murowania silikatów to zauważyłem, że gdy bloczki były stawiane w upalne dni to zdarzało sie
że po kilku dniach klej nie trzymał. Nie były to sytuacje nagminne, ale zdarzały się. I podejrzewam, 
że wynikały właśnie z suchości bloczków silikatowych, które momentalnie odciągały całą wilgoć z kleju. 
Nie uważam tego za jakąś straszną wadę, bo jak ściana dostanie później wilgoci choćby z deszczu czy
z tynku to klej pewnie zwiąże, ale przyznaję - byłem tym nieco zaskoczony i rozczarowany, 
bo liczyłem, że jak użyłem klej zamiast zaprawy to już nic tego nie ruszy   :ohmy:

----------

a ja mam pytanie 
robil juz ktos wz tych duzych bloczkow polmetrowych z ludyni sciany?
jakie wrazenia?

no i prosze zna ktos jakas strone gdzie jest pokazane jak sie mocuje kotwy do scian jak juz stoi sciana nosna a ja potem robie ocieplenie i oslonowa
chodzi o to ze nie wyobrazam sobie tego niby wiercenia w scianie nosnej
(znaczy to tak ale jak potem trafic ta kotwa w ten kolek i jak zalozyc styropian?
przeciez, zeby wywiercic dziure to musze wiedziec dokladnie gdzie ona wypadnie, a zeby to wiedziec to musze juz byc mniej wiecej na tym poziomie z moja cegla oslonowa a jak juz tam jestem to juz mam styropian miedzy scianami a jak go juz mam to nie mam dojscia wiertarka do sciany nosnej


gdzie tkwi blad w moim rozumowaniu?
na jakim poziomie?

podejrzewam ze moze byc tak, ze musze zgadywac gdzie wypadnie fuga miedzy ceglami sciany oslonowej jakis metr do przodu
i pozniej ewentualnie zyc z roznica paru centymetrow roznicy w tym co mi wyjdzie a tym gdzie jest kotwa?

powiedzcie cos wreszcie?
watek czytalem juz dawno jest piekny i dlugi i nie pamietam zeby bylo tam o tym i nie mam czasu czytac go znowu wiedzac, ze moge tego nei znalezc

----------


## katerhasser

Leon,
poprostu zleć murowanie murarzowi i on sobie poradzi   :big grin:  .
jednak przygotuj się na to, że przy ścianie 3W wszystkie warstwy idą w górę równolegle, właśnie by można je było łączyć kotwami. Na zaś możesz sobie najwyżej tynk zostawić.

----------

nie stac mnei na murarza  :wink: 

a tak powaznie to chce sobie sam troche pomurowac wbrew temu co kazdy gada, ze murow to by sie bal sam robic

ja sie nie boje niczego
...z wyjatkiem biedy

----------


## RYDZU

*katerhasser* dobrze gada. Scianę 3W ciągnie się jednocześnie po to by była ze sobą porządnie związana.
Jeszcze gdybyś budował z materiału o tym samym "module" wysokości (np tak u mnie - ściana nośna
i osłonowa z silikatów jednakowej wysokości) to można by sie pokusić o murowanie ściany nośnej
i wypuszczanie kotw na zewnątrz. A potem na to nabić styropian i murować warstwę zewnętrzną. 
U mnie tak robili jak brakło materiałów na ściany noiśne - wyciągneli osłonówiki z kotwami 
na kilka warstw do góry, a potem domurowali nosną jak materiał dojechał. Ale było to 
raptem kilka warstw - na dłuższą metę według mnie byłaby to jednak straszna improwizacja.
Ale - *Leon* - z wcześniejszych postów wnioskuję, że ściana osłonowa ma być z klinkieru więc ten patent odpada.

----------

to co ja teraz zrobie?
tak sie cieszylem z mozliwosci rozlozenia tej roboty w czasie
a teraz po prostu nie moge sobie wyobrazic jak to po kolei pozjdzie

co za dzien....

----------


## RYDZU

> to co ja teraz zrobie?
> tak sie cieszylem z mozliwosci rozlozenia tej roboty w czasie
> a teraz po prostu nie moge sobie wyobrazic jak to po kolei pozjdzie
> 
> co za dzien....


Może pomyśl nad innym posziałem etapów budowy? - np w pierwszym sezonie ściany + strop 
nad nimi i całość przykryć folią. A o dachu mysl w nastepnym sezonie.
Albo szukaj dodatkowej kasy na te mury.... (z tym jest niestety zawsze ciężko).

----------


## Szaruś

> Napisał Szaruś
> 
> Czy bloczki trzeba najpierw nawilżać (moczyć) przy murowamiu na klej, czy kleić na sucho?
> 
> 
> A co do murowania silikatów to zauważyłem, że gdy bloczki były stawiane w upalne dni to zdarzało sie
> że po kilku dniach klej nie trzymał. Nie były to sytuacje nagminne, ale zdarzały się. I podejrzewam, 
> że wynikały właśnie z suchości bloczków silikatowych, które momentalnie odciągały całą wilgoć z kleju. 
> Nie uważam tego za jakąś straszną wadę, bo jak ściana dostanie później wilgoci choćby z deszczu czy
> ...


No to jak, lepiej je nawilżać?

----------


## matth

Witam  .Mam sciane trojwarstwowa i myslalem o ociepleniu styropianem 15 z frezem /taki posiada termoorganika/ ,ale czy jesli zastosuje 7 i 8 na mijanke to nie ulegna zmianie parametry izolacyjne ??.Jestem skolowany bo zarowno pierwszy jak i drugi wariant to 15 cm. I przy okazji jeszcze jedno pytanie a mianowicie czy murowac na klej czy zaprawe? Wiem ze to juz bylo przerabiane ale chcialbym sie upewnic , rozumiem ze chodzi li tylko o rowna pow.scian ,bo o jako takich mostkach w przypadku sciany trojwarstwowej nie ma mowy.Czyz nie?!Natomiast moja sugestia jest taka ze jesli murarz  to fachowiec to w obu przypadkach nie powinno byc z tym rowniez  problemu.
Dzieki za odpowiedz, pozdrawiam

----------

Szanowni Państwo !

Czy spotkaliście się przy ścianie z silikatów zE specjalną ramą czy stelażem montowanym od zewnątrz otworów okiennych na ścianie z silikatu, służącym do montażu okna, w taki sposób aby było ono "zatopione" w ociepleniu ? W tym rozwiązniu okno było osadzone nie bezpośrednio w ścianie, w otworze okiennym lecz w ramie przymocowanej do zewnętrzej części otworu okiennego. Widziałem takie rozwiązanie w internecie w folderze firmy produkującej silikaty. Może ktoś to robił ? Może ma jakiś patent na to. 

widać to tutaj - NA STRONIE 50 tego pdf-u
 :ohmy: 
http://www.kalksandstein.de/cox_ksi/...xikon-2004.pdf

Jeżeli ktoś jest niemieckojęzyczny albo lubi oglądać obrazki  :Wink2:  to tutaj http://www.kalksandstein.de/cox_ksi/privat/index.htm są materiały informacyjne dla budujących z silikatów, częśc dość ciekawa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## RYDZU

> Czy spotkaliście się przy ścianie z silikatów zE specjalną ramą czy stelażem montowanym od zewnątrz otworów okiennych na ścianie z silikatu, służącym do montażu okna, w taki sposób aby było ono "zatopione" w ociepleniu ? W tym rozwiązniu okno było osadzone nie bezpośrednio w ścianie, w otworze okiennym lecz w ramie przymocowanej do zewnętrzej części otworu okiennego. Widziałem takie rozwiązanie w internecie w folderze firmy produkującej silikaty. Może ktoś to robił ? Może ma jakiś patent na to.


Widziałem takie rozwiązanie - nie w silikacie a w starej kamienicy. Kiedyś podobno tak budowano - w trakcie stawiania murów obmurowywano ramę pomocniczą (montażową) w murze, a potem w światło otworu dopiero okno montowano. To było w tej dobrej epoce gdy nie było mocowania okien na "blachy" i piankę. No i mur był jednowarstwowy z cegły.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał RYDZU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Szaruś
> 
> ...


Weź to na chłopski rozum: silikat jak każdy materiał chłonie wodę, wprawdzie mniej niż np. porotherm, ale zawsze. Jak jest suche powietrze i świeci słońce i silikat jest także suchy jak pieprz to wyciągnie wodę z kleju i klej zamiast związać wyschnie (przypadek Rydza). Jak leje deszcz i masz 100% wilgotności powietrza a bloczki można wykręcać to klej zamiast trzymać spłynie z bloczka (druga skrajność). Najlepiej jak bloczki są wilgotne tak, aby nie ciągnęły wody z kleju, ale jednocześnie, żeby klej nie spływał. Mądre, co?  :Wink2:  

Wynika z tego to: w środku lata i przy bardzo słonecznej pogodzie należy bloczki zwilżać, w deszczu nie murować, a w pozostałe dni klej na bloczek i hajda!  :cool:

----------


## Szaruś

> Czy spotkaliście się przy ścianie z silikatów zE specjalną ramą czy stelażem montowanym od zewnątrz otworów okiennych na ścianie z silikatu, służącym do montażu okna, w taki sposób aby było ono "zatopione" w ociepleniu ?


Spotkaliśmy się:

 


Idź do najbliższego ślusarza (albo składu, gdzie handlują stalą) i powiedz, że chcesz mieć takie zabawki zrobione z kątownika i ocynkowane. U mnie ta jest dosłownie za grosze (jakieś 20-30 PLN na okno)

----------


## mack

Witam silikatowców.
Jestem na etapie wyboru materiału. 
U mnie jest glina - grunt nieprzepuszczlny więc obawiam się że silikaty będą piły wodę i bedą ciągle wilgotne. A wy na jakich gruntach budujecie? Czy ktoś stawia na glinie?

I jeszcze jedno w kwetii zdrowia - silikaty zawieraja wapno (rozumiem że palone czyli tlenek wapnia - który reaguje z wodą i tworzy się alkaliczne wapno gaszone - a taki związek działa drażniaco na skórę i śluzówki - może stąd te problemy zdrowotne?

----------


## RYDZU

> I jeszcze jedno w kwetii zdrowia - silikaty zawieraja wapno (rozumiem że palone czyli tlenek wapnia - który reaguje z wodą i tworzy się alkaliczne wapno gaszone - a taki związek działa drażniaco na skórę i śluzówki - może stąd te problemy zdrowotne?


Z tego co wiem w procesie produkcji silikatów ostatnim etapem jest ich wygrzewanie w autoklawie pod cisnieniem i pod działaniem pary wodnej.
W takich warunkach o tlenku wapnia nie może byc mowy - co najwyzej wodorotlenek, ale ten ze względu na zwoją zasadowość i wysoka temperaturę raczej z piaskiem tworzy rózne krzemiany - stąd pośrednio wynika twardość silikatu.

----------

Jestem zdecydowany na ścianę 2W z Silki. Mój domik mógłby mieć ścianę z Silki M15. Czy warto brać Silkę o grubości 15 cm zamiast 18 ? Dajmy na to, po to, żeby dać 16 styropianu zamiast 15 stu. Czy ktoś buduje z Silki o grubości 15 cm ? Co o tym myślicie ? Jestem ciekaw Waszych ZA i PRZECIW.
 :Roll:

----------

a jak tam cena silikatow z ludyni?
do kiedy mozna liczyc na upusty zimowe?
interesuja mnie te ogromne bloczki 18 cm

----------


## wioma

witam
mam projekt w którym dom zaprojektowany z YTONGA o "powierzchni czołowej profilowanej 36,5 cm"-sciany zew.- docieplane płytami styropianowymi ,ale nie moge doczytać jakiej grubosci
Chcialabym zamienic to na silikaty i mam problem jakiej grubosci bloczki wybrac( 18cm?)i jakiej grubosci docieplnie
Pomożecie??

----------


## Krystian

> *Krystian* - może ty mi pomożesz? 
> Ponawiam pytanie zadane jakiś czas temu odnosnie tynków - gruntować silikaty przd tynkami cementowo-wapiennymi czy nie gruntować? A może coś jeszcze innego trzeba z nimi zrobić? Pozdrawiam


... tego jeszcze nie przerabiałem, za wnętrza biorę się dopiero w tym roku... do tynków pewno dojdę w 2007r...  :Confused:

----------


## Krystian

> to co ja teraz zrobie?
> tak sie cieszylem z mozliwosci rozlozenia tej roboty w czasie
> a teraz po prostu nie moge sobie wyobrazic jak to po kolei pozjdzie
> 
> co za dzien....


*leon* zerknij na zdjątka z mojej budowy : 2000 - stan zero, 2001 - ściany nośne i działowe z silkatów+dach z pełnym deskowaniem pokrytym papą, 2002 - elewacja z klinkieru, 2003 - okna+drzwi zawnętrzne i garażowe, 2004 - pokrycie dachówką ceramiczną... nikogo nie namawiam, ale nie mówcie, że to niemożliwe...  :Wink2:

----------


## RYDZU

> ... tego jeszcze nie przerabiałem, za wnętrza biorę się dopiero w tym roku... do tynków pewno dojdę w 2007r...


ooopss - a ja myślałem, że juz dawno mieszkasz.....
koniec końców wszystkie silikaty najpierw są malowane jakimś tam reno- czy uni-gruntem. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pattaya

Ha!
Wcale nie dostaję powiadomień,że Wy tu sobie gadu-gadu  :Evil:  
Myślałem,że styczeń,zima a tymczasem...
Jeśli chodzi o wilgotność bloczków,to zaobserwowałem raczej efekt odwrotny-mokre słabo "trzymały".Mimo,że murowaliśmy lipiec-sierpień nic nie schło zbyt gwałtownie.



> witam 
> mam projekt w którym dom zaprojektowany z YTONGA o "powierzchni czołowej profilowanej 36,5 cm"-sciany zew.- docieplane płytami styropianowymi ,ale nie moge doczytać jakiej grubosci 
> Chcialabym zamienic to na silikaty i mam problem jakiej grubosci bloczki wybrac( 18cm?)i jakiej grubosci docieplnie 
> Pomożecie??


Ja miałem w projekcie 1W Ytong 36,5.Zamieniłem na silkę M24+wełna.
Przeanalizuj cały projekt.Ja już miałem robić z M18 ale zauważyłem,że na poddaszu będą mi wystawać ze ścian trzpienie o 7cm a to by brzydko wyglądało.Poza tym chcę mieć cicho w domu  :big grin:  



> Jestem zdecydowany na ścianę 2W z Silki. Mój domik mógłby mieć ścianę z Silki M15. Czy warto brać Silkę o grubości 15 cm zamiast 18 ? Dajmy na to, po to, żeby dać 16 styropianu zamiast 15 stu. Czy ktoś buduje z Silki o grubości 15 cm ? Co o tym myślicie ? Jestem ciekaw Waszych ZA i PRZECIW


Jeśli chodzi o samą wytrzymałość to wystarczy.Ale może Cię to zmusić do zmiany zbrojeń ,kształtu podciągów itp.Może gdzieś coś brzydko "wyleźć".
No i kiedyś może być problem ze sprzedażą domu.Wiesz jacy są ludzie.



> Witam silikatowców. 
> Jestem na etapie wyboru materiału. 
> U mnie jest glina - grunt nieprzepuszczlny więc obawiam się że silikaty będą piły wodę i bedą ciągle wilgotne. A wy na jakich gruntach budujecie? Czy ktoś stawia na glinie?


Ja stawiam na najczystszej na świecie glinie.Minimum kilkanaście metrów w głąb.Przecież nie zasypiesz gołej ściany gliną.Dobra izolacja pozioma+2-3 bloczki fundamentowe nad ziemię+np.cokół.

----------


## anetacz

Zamierzam budować dom z użytkowym poddaszem o pow. 148 m2 i narazie materiał który wybraliśmy to Silka 18

----------


## MarcinU

> Jestem zdecydowany na ścianę 2W z Silki. Mój domik mógłby mieć ścianę z Silki M15. Czy warto brać Silkę o grubości 15 cm zamiast 18 ? Dajmy na to, po to, żeby dać 16 styropianu zamiast 15 stu. Czy ktoś buduje z Silki o grubości 15 cm ? Co o tym myślicie ? Jestem ciekaw Waszych ZA i PRZECIW.


Nie słyszałem o takim rozwiązaniu. Sam producent też nie pisze o bloczkach 15 na ściany konstrukcyjne. Wytrzymaćto wytrzyma, zwłaszcza w praterowym domu, ale ściany będą relatywnie wiotkie. Skontaktuj się przedstawicielem technicznym producenta i pogadaj na ten temat.

----------


## bratki

Witam,
jeszcze nie wiem czy dołączę do silko-klubu, ale interesuje mnie kilka szczegółów.

Czy interesowaliście się chemicznym składem preparatów do gruntowania silikatów i tych do impregnacji cegiełki elewacyjnej? Zakładam, że są to dwa różne - ale pewna nie jestem.

Chodzi mi o ewentulany wpływ na zdrowie i/lub na tzw. "oddychanie" ścian.

----------


## Szaruś

> Napisał Maciejo
> 
> Jestem zdecydowany na ścianę 2W z Silki. Mój domik mógłby mieć ścianę z Silki M15. Czy warto brać Silkę o grubości 15 cm zamiast 18 ? Dajmy na to, po to, żeby dać 16 styropianu zamiast 15 stu. Czy ktoś buduje z Silki o grubości 15 cm ? Co o tym myślicie ? Jestem ciekaw Waszych ZA i PRZECIW.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie słyszałem o takim rozwiązaniu. Sam producent też nie pisze o bloczkach 15 na ściany konstrukcyjne. Wytrzymaćto wytrzyma, zwłaszcza w praterowym domu, ale ściany będą relatywnie wiotkie. Skontaktuj się przedstawicielem technicznym producenta i pogadaj na ten temat.


Niemcy stosują takie rozwiązania: PDF

----------


## katerhasser

do parterówki, czemu nie...

----------


## MarcinU

Obserwuję niepokojące zjawisko - ściana mi przecieka   :ohmy:  .

W deszczowe dni, zwłaszcza jak silnie wieje, zachodnia ściana (najbardziej narażona na wiatr) jest mokra na wylot, a na folii (izolacja pozioma) jest wyraźna wilgoć, a nawet stoi woda. Obserwujecie podobny efekt?

----------

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Maciejo
> 
> ...


dobre sa te rysunki  :wink: 
te rozklady temperatur , ktroe niby maja sugerowac, ze jest dobrze ocieplone sa chyba nie liczone tylko namalowane, bez pojecie o tym co sie maluje  :wink:

----------

Dzięki Szaruś za pdf. Mnie się Leonie te kolory podobają nawet bez liczenia  :Wink2:  Izolacja 20 cm cm na ścianach wydaje mi się trochę nieekonomiczna jak dla mnie. Mój domik nie będzie szczelnym passivhaus/em.   :Roll:

----------


## Widlak

wyszla nowa seria silki z kanalami na 'elektryke'. Nie trzeba bedzie juz kuc bruzd. Szkoda, ze dopiero teraz.

----------


## bratki

> Obserwuję niepokojące zjawisko - ściana mi przecieka   .
> 
> W deszczowe dni, zwłaszcza jak silnie wieje, zachodnia ściana (najbardziej narażona na wiatr) jest mokra na wylot, a na folii (izolacja pozioma) jest wyraźna wilgoć, a nawet stoi woda. Obserwujecie podobny efekt?


MarcinU - w kilku miejscach czytałam, że silikaty chętnie "piją" wodę, natomiast zeznania autorów różnią się co do tego jak szybko schną. Jedni piszą że stosunkowo szybko inni, że wręcz przeciwnie. Czy mógłbyś  informować jak to u Ciebie wygląda? Najwyraźniej chwilowo jedyny masz tu bieżące obserwacje.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> Obserwuję niepokojące zjawisko - ściana mi przecieka   .
> 
> W deszczowe dni, zwłaszcza jak silnie wieje, zachodnia ściana (najbardziej narażona na wiatr) jest mokra na wylot, a na folii (izolacja pozioma) jest wyraźna wilgoć, a nawet stoi woda. Obserwujecie podobny efekt?
> 
> 
> MarcinU - w kilku miejscach czytałam, że silikaty chętnie "piją" wodę, natomiast zeznania autorów różnią się co do tego jak szybko schną. Jedni piszą że stosunkowo szybko inni, że wręcz przeciwnie. Czy mógłbyś  informować jak to u Ciebie wygląda? Najwyraźniej chwilowo jedyny masz tu bieżące obserwacje.


Wygląda na to, ze schną również dość szybko. Po kilku dniach mrozów i braku deszczu zjawiska nie obserwuję. Zastanawiam sie tylko jak problemu uniknąć na przyszłość. Nie za bardzo podobałoby mi się mieć mokrą ścianę w domu.

----------


## bratki

MarcinU

Pewnie dlatego do elewacji z silikatu od razu przywidywane są impregnaty. Sorki, nie pamiętam jaką ścianę wybrałeś (tzn, 3W czy 2W i co na wierzchu), ale chyba zarówno ten impregnat, jak i ewentualny tynk zewnętrzny na styropianie powinny w przyszłości zabezpieczyć przed wodą od strony zewnętrznej. (Zakładam, że teraz przemaka Ci to co na fotce - ściana konstrukcyjna przed ociepleniem).

Gorzej może być np. w łazience od środka. W końcu nie każdy projekt przewiduje wykafelkowanie każdej ściany - wtedy wewnętrzny tynk będzie żadną barierą. 

Notabene kilka postów wcześniej próbowałam dowiedzieć się, co w takim impregnacie siedzi, i jakie może mieć konsekwencje dla użytkownika. Jeśli to umiarkowane świństwo - to może warto nim pociągnąć od środka takie pomieszczenia jak pralnia czy łazienka. 

Sama nie wiem. Co na to forumowi spece od silikatów?

----------


## MarcinU

Mam ścianę 2W. Na dziś oczywiście 1W (jak na zdjęciu   :Wink2:  ). Nie obawiam się wilgoci w łazience - nie będę lał prysznicem po ścianach jak robi to deszcz. Stąd impregnacja od wewnątrz jest moim zdaniem zbędna. Ale od zewnątrz, a zwłaszcza od tej zachodniej strony zastosuję jakieś zabezpieczenie (lepszą farbę?, impregnat do tynku? - trzeba poszukac co rynek oferuje). Wszelkie sugestie mile widziane.

----------


## katerhasser

> MarcinU
> 
> 
> Gorzej może być np. w łazience od środka. W końcu nie każdy projekt przewiduje wykafelkowanie każdej ściany - wtedy wewnętrzny tynk będzie żadną barierą. 
> 
> Notabene kilka postów wcześniej próbowałam dowiedzieć się, co w takim impregnacie siedzi, i jakie może mieć konsekwencje dla użytkownika. Jeśli to umiarkowane świństwo - to może warto nim pociągnąć od środka takie pomieszczenia jak pralnia czy łazienka. 
> 
> Sama nie wiem. Co na to forumowi spece od silikatów?


przecież nawet beton napije się wody, jak go nią polewać. pod prysznicem zawsze ściana musi być wodoodporna, niezależnie czy z silki, czy z ceramiki, czy z drewna.

A BK to nie pije wody? toż to jest jak gąbka. podnieście duży siporeks zostawiony na deszcz...

----------


## pkm

Mam pytanko, czy ktoś budował ścine trójwarstwową z cegłą silikatową ,,skalite", a co ważniejsze jak zachowuje się ta elewacja z czasem chodzi mi szczególnie o zachowanie czystści.

----------


## pkm

Mam pytanko, czy ktoś budował ścine trójwarstwową z cegłą silikatową ,,skalite", a co ważniejsze jak zachowuje się ta elewacja z czasem chodzi mi szczególnie o zachowanie czystści.

----------


## Szaruś

Czy ktoś stawiał ściankę działową z silikatów na pierwszej warswtie z betonu komórkowego (chodzi o ścianki działowe, nie nośne)? Aby zmniejszyć mostek termiczny. Czy czymś to grozi? Niby beton komórkowy nie jest taki odporny na ściskanie, ale chodzi tylko o ścianki działowe, więc na moje oko powinno  być OK i nic nie popękać.

----------

serwus szarus
dobrze kombinujesz z tym BK na mostki temiczne ja tez tak zrobie
nie ma sie na moj gust co pytac
wiesz jaki jest nacis dopuszczalny na cm2
policz mase slupa sciany i ocen sam
ja mysle ze wytrzyma spokojnie a mostek bedzie zminimalizowany

----------


## Szaruś

Ja policzyłem, ale mój kierownik budowy kręci nosem (pod nośne absolutnie się nie chce zgodzić, ale pod działowe   :ohmy:  )?

----------


## Wakmen

No proszę  :ohmy:  . Ale ruch w tym temacie  :big grin:  , chyba Was nie zasypała zima. Ciekawe czemu nie dostawałem powiadomienia?

----------


## pattaya

Co prawda jestem zwolennikiem wełny na ściany zewnętrzne,ale ostatnio tak sobie teoretyzowałem o styropianie(koszty).Czy ktoś robił kalkulację ile tak naprawdę taniej wyjdzie 15cm styropianu od 15 cm wełny?Mam problem z klejami,tynkami,siatką.
System Ecorock-L 15cm mogę kupić za 47,43 zł/m2 netto.
Przyzwoity FS-15 15cm pewnie teraz ok.23-25 zł/m2 netto.A ile ta cała reszta?
No i czy duża jest różnica w robociźnie,styropian ułoży każdy w przeciwieństwie do wełny.
Podzielcie się doświadczeniami i przemyśleniami.

----------


## awt

Wg mnie jeśli nie boisz się, że Ci nie wiadomo co zagrzybieje i się podusisz   :Lol:  , to styropian (przynajmniej ja tak zrobię). Styropian jest dla mnie bardziej "przewidywalny". Jego k nie zależy od wilgotności i mogę sobię wyliczyć straty ciepła, które będą prawdziwe w warunkach rzeczywistych, a wełna - wielka niewiadoma ?

----------


## pattaya

Nie boję się termosu,bo przy oknach P4,WK-II i tak będą nawiewniki.
FS-15 "dalmatyńczyk" gr.15cm na 150m2 będzie kosztował 2,250 zł netto.(99 zł/m3 netto).Siatka to grosze 200-300 zł netto.Ale nie wiem ile klej i tynk mineralny na 1m2.

----------


## matth

> FS-15 "dalmatyńczyk" gr.15cm na 150m2 będzie kosztował 2,250 zł netto.(99 zł/m3 netto).


  :ohmy:   czyzby w Radomiu czas  zatrzymal sie w miejscu???

----------


## pattaya

> czyzby w Radomiu czas zatrzymal sie w miejscu???


Sugerujesz,że chodzimy w skórach z dzika,z maczugami w ręce?  :big grin:  
Nie,cenę wziąłem wczoraj z Allegro.

----------


## Szaruś

W zeszłym tygodbiu dojechały do mnie bloczki z Ludynii. Prezentują się całkiem OK.

----------


## crach

Mam zaprojektowana scianę 3 warstwową oczywiście z silikatów o łącznej grubości 42 cm. Teraz chcę to zmienić na dwuwartsową 24 + 15 cm ocieplenia + 1,5 cm tynki (zew + wew) ale to daje w sumie grubość 40,5 cm. Czyli różnica między planem a tym co chciałbym wynosi 1,5 cm. Pytanie czy muszę przerabiać projekt a może taka róznica nie jest istotna?

----------


## RYDZU

> Mam zaprojektowana scianę 3 warstwową oczywiście z silikatów o łącznej grubości 42 cm. Teraz chcę to zmienić na dwuwartsową 24 + 15 cm ocieplenia + 1,5 cm tynki (zew + wew) ale to daje w sumie grubość 40,5 cm. Czyli różnica między planem a tym co chciałbym wynosi 1,5 cm. Pytanie czy muszę przerabiać projekt a może taka róznica nie jest istotna?


Daj sobie z tym spokój i po prostu buduj.
Ja zmieniłem warstwe elewacyjną z 8 na 12 cm - sciana grubsza o 4 cm i nic nie musiałem robic. 
A pytałem o to w nadzorze budowlanym.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## matth

Bardzo prosze o opinie.Jak by to ujac ??Otoz zamierzam wymurowac sciane elewacyjna zewnetrzna z lupanej silki , ale chcialbym to zrobic w ten sposob zeby stanowila calosc /bez zadnego cokolu/ juz od poziomu gruntu.Czyli gorna czesc zewnetrznej  sciany fundamentowej,ta nad pow.terenu byla z silki i dalej az po dach.Wyczytalem w ktoryms z muratorow ze tak mozna ,natomiast moj kierownik budowy nie jest co do tego przekonany.Twierdzi ze bedzie problem z wilgocia.
Nie wiem czy zbyt jasno to opisalem, ale chyba rozumiecie o co mi chodzi.Bardzo Was prosze o opinie na ten temat.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sp5es

> Twierdzi ze bedzie problem z wilgocia.
> Nie wiem czy zbyt jasno to opisalem, ale chyba rozumiecie o co mi chodzi.Bardzo Was prosze o opinie na ten temat.Pozdrawiam



Dobrze opisałeś i masz dobrego kierownika.
Nasiąkliwośc materiału 18%  - a więc przy zamakaniu problemy z wilgocią.

Dół to winien być fundament betonowy lub bloczki, wyciągnięty ponad strefę rozbryzgową 30-40 cm, raczej 40, a potem delektuj się silikatem.

Silikat szybko nasiąka  i w miarę szybko schnie.
Aby mu ulżyć w przypadku silikatu licowego (ochrona przed wodą od strony fasady, a nie gruntu, to tzw. hydrofobowanie silikonami (bezbarwne preparaty) zmniejszające nasiąkliwość,  lub pomalować farbą silikonową. Jedynie w przypadku silikatu łupanego radzę zrobić próbę, bo pomalowana cegła łupana traci wtedy na atrakcyjności i naturalności.

Jedno i drugie, o ile ne ma inych błędów załątwia sprawę.

----------


## Sp5es

> Czy ktoś stawiał ściankę działową z silikatów na pierwszej warswtie z betonu komórkowego (chodzi o ścianki działowe, nie nośne)? Aby zmniejszyć mostek termiczny. Czy czymś to grozi? Niby beton komórkowy nie jest taki odporny na ściskanie, ale chodzi tylko o ścianki działowe, więc na moje oko powinno  być OK i nic nie popękać.


Jaki mostek?  Od posadzki ? Tam masz pod wylewką zapewnie 10 cm styropianu? Obejrzałbyś rozkład izoterm i zapewne nie kombinowałbyś.
Jeśli już BK to tylkio najcięższe gatunki. Taka 400 zapewne posypałaby się jak próchno.

Przy braku przekonania, napewno mniej żle byłby styrofoam do dachów odwróconych wytrzymałość na ściskanie 700 kg/m2 , ale lepiej niech Ci to przeliczy najpierw konstruktor.

----------


## Sp5es

> Czy ktoś stawiał ściankę działową z silikatów na pierwszej warswtie z betonu komórkowego (chodzi o ścianki działowe, nie nośne)? Aby zmniejszyć mostek termiczny. Czy czymś to grozi? Niby beton komórkowy nie jest taki odporny na ściskanie, ale chodzi tylko o ścianki działowe, więc na moje oko powinno  być OK i nic nie popękać.


Jaki mostek?  Od posadzki ? Tam masz pod wylewką zapewnie 10 cm styropianu? Obejrzałbyś rozkład izoterm i zapewne nie kombinowałbyś.
Jeśli już BK to tylkio najcięższe gatunki. Taka 400 zapewne posypałaby się jak próchno.

Przy braku przekonania, napewno mniej żle byłby styrofoam do dachów odwróconych wytrzymałość na ściskanie 700 kg/m2 , ale lepiej niech Ci to przeliczy najpierw konstruktor.

----------


## twin

na forum kilka razy pewne szczatkowe informacje sie pojawily, ale jest tego na tyle malo ze zdecydowalem sie zadac pytanie : czy mozna zamiast tynkowania ( obojetnie czym) po wyrownianiu scian z silikatow polozyc gladz gipsowa (oczywiscie wewnatrz).  Czy ktos tak zrobil i jak to wyszlo? Czy nie peka po czasie?

Bede wdzieczny za odpowiedz

----------


## diver

Przyłączam się do pytania TWIN-a. Też mnie to bardzo interesuje. Producenci zapewniają, że na silikaty wystarczy 3-5mm tynku, lub nawet sama gładź gipsowa. Czy ktoś tak robił i ma jakieś uwagi? Czy przez cienką warstwę tyku nie będzie przebijać ciemna zaprawa ( generalnie mam na klej ale w kilku miejscach jest trochę zaprawy).  No i najważniejsze pytanie, na co zwrócić uwagę żeby tynk nie odpadł, bo skoro chodzą słuchy że nie trzyma silikatu, to znaczy że chyba komuś się to musiało przytrafić.

----------


## RYDZU

> No i najważniejsze pytanie, na co zwrócić uwagę żeby tynk nie odpadł, bo skoro chodzą słuchy że nie trzyma silikatu, to znaczy że chyba komuś się to musiało przytrafić.


Wystarczy ściany z silikatu zagruntować - to minimalizuje ryzyko odpadania tynku.
Chociaż "fachofcy" potrafią różne rzeczy zrobić  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## twin

> Napisał diver
> 
> No i najważniejsze pytanie, na co zwrócić uwagę żeby tynk nie odpadł, bo skoro chodzą słuchy że nie trzyma silikatu, to znaczy że chyba komuś się to musiało przytrafić.
> 
> 
> Wystarczy ściany z silikatu zagruntować - to minimalizuje ryzyko odpadania tynku.
> Chociaż "fachofcy" potrafią różne rzeczy zrobić 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


no wlasnie rzecz w tym, zeby tynku nie bylo - poniewaz teoretycznie nalezy gruntowac, tynkowac , ew. gladzic gipsem. i czy mozna z tego wlasnie usunac tynkowanie - zakladam ze klej jest bialy, wtedy pewnie mniej przebija

----------


## awt

Pisało w Ładnym Domie, że można. Był o tam napisane (a może to było w Muratorze?), że w BK na klej i silikatach ściany są na tyle równe, że można tylko gładź. Tylko, że przy BK może popekać, więc lepiej normalnie dawac normalny tynk.  Z artykułu wynikało, że moża na silikatach dać tylko gładź. Ja tak zamierzam zrobić i widz,e w tym trchę oszczędnosci i jeden z powodów na wybór silikatów.
Adam

----------


## twin

> Pisało w Ładnym Domie, że można. Był o tam napisane (a może to było w Muratorze?), że w BK na klej i silikatach ściany są na tyle równe, że można tylko gładź. Tylko, że przy BK może popekać, więc lepiej normalnie dawac normalny tynk.  Z artykułu wynikało, że moża na silikatach dać tylko gładź. Ja tak zamierzam zrobić i widz,e w tym trchę oszczędnosci i jeden z powodów na wybór silikatów.
> Adam


dokładnie tak, też mam takie zdanie, jednak właśnie pytanie do tych co są już po "drugiej stronie" czyli wiedza jak jest naprawdę - czy przypadkiem z swoich założeniach się nie mylę.

Taką opinię też kojarzę z jakiegoś artykułu, albo z reklamówki gładzi gipsowej, już nie pamietam.

----------


## pattaya

Przywieźli mi wczoraj 10 palet silki E 12cm na ścianki działowe.Cholerstwo ma inne wymiary niż M.Obejrzałem ze wszystkich stron i nie kapuję o co chodzi z tymi przewodami elektrycznymi.

----------


## Szaruś

Przywieźli mi drugi transport z Ludynii. Mieli przywieźć wszystkie trzy na raz, ale dowożą tak po jednym. A ja za każdym razem muszę ganiać po dźwig.

No ale bloczki są naprawdę OK. Chłopaki murują równo, aż ładnie patrzeć.

----------

muruja czy kleja?
opisz troche jak to idzie

----------


## Szaruś

Kleją (na klej biały Alpola).

Tak to wygląda:

----------

szarus masz wylewany wieniec pod sciana 
albo masz monolityczna sciane fundamentowa?
moglbys do tego tez pokazac jakies fotki?
super robota

----------


## Szaruś

Pod ścianami mam taki "murek" z keramzytobetonu zbrojony włóknami polipropylenowymi.

Ja chciałem pod ścianami dać BK (aby zmniejszyć mostek cieplny na stylu z piwnicą), ale konstruktor się nie zgodził (że niby BK jest za słaby), więc stanęło na keramytobetonie (chłopaki ukręcili w betoniarce - lambda jakieś 3-4 razy mniejsze od silikatów).

Wienca w tym "murku" nie potrzebuję, bo strop nad piwnicą mam monolityczny z wiencem na około.

----------


## alison

Koledzy i Koleżanki,

Od jakiegoś czasu obserwuję, że zrobiło się tak podejrzanie cicho w tym wątku   :cry:  a ja właśnie mam pytanie do "starszych" (stażem   :Lol:  oczywiście) kolegów. Otóż jestem bliska podjęcia decyzji, że nasz parterowy dom będzie z cegły silikatowej. *Poradźcie mi proszę jaka powinna być ściana : 2- czy 3-warstwowa ?*  Proszę podpowiedzcie mi z własnego doświadczenia. U nas ogrzewać będziemy prądem, więc musi to być ciepła ściana (pewnie wełna 18 cm?). Będę wdzięczna za Wasze posty, a gdybyście dorzucili jeszcze koszt m2 Waszych ścian z silikatów z krótkim opisem 2- czy 3-warstwowa, to moja radość sięgnie zenitu   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam Wszystkich serdecznie!

----------


## Wschodnia

> jaka powinna być ściana : 2- czy 3-warstwowa ?


Ja będę miała 2-warstwową silikat 18 cm i 12 cm styropianu Organiki Lambda, no może ciut więcej ale chyba naprawdę nie trzeba będzie

RYDZU na przykład zrobił 3-warstwową ze styropianem w środku

----------


## alison

*Wschodnia,* dzięki wielkie! Uderzę też do Rydza o opinię!

Dziękuję   :big grin:

----------


## gregmena

Witam
chciałam sie przywitać, bo też pomimo opinii mojego murarza (twierdzący że ceramika to materiał 22 wieku bo już w XVIII wieku z niego budowali) buduję z silikatów..

plany są takie cegła 28 PW plus 15 wełna, plus pustka plus 12 cm elewacja z cegły elewacyjnej, silikaty z niemiec http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/oferta/silikaty.html
miał być leżajsk, ale byli dziwni, ludynia odpadła bo tam są czasy komunizmu i nie chcieli sie dogadać z hurtownią.....

ściana 3 w, bo wyszło w cenie 2 policzyłem koszty w hurtowni, a murarz tylke samo bierze, a zasadniczo to robocizna mi taniej wyjdzie, ale to dłuższa historia

elewacje musze zaimpregnować bo ten "klinkier" z silikatu ma nasiąkliwość 16%

ogrzewanie ma byc system z makrotermu o ile będzie mnie na niegostac, czyli turbokominek, solar i kocioł gazowy.....

miałem robić 2 w, ale właśnie zamieniłem  materiały, bo dziwnie drogo 2w wychodzi w porównaniui do 3w, także przez tynk silikatowy, gdzie w i zakłądach produkcyjnych i hurtownii kazali zastosowac, a ostatnio widzialem jak dzieci łyżeczką bawiły sie styropianem w domu pod tynkiem i nie cche 2 w bo mam małe dzieci....

zaprawa nie klej, murzrz sie skrzywił, w hurtowni powiedzilei że wyjdzie drożej, a dwa jak mam zamówić tyle co pisza to bym od razu zamówił 3 razy tyle kleju i będzie 3 razy drożej niż zaprawa hm.....
co jeszcze.............. nie wiem

ale czekam na opinie o moich planach

czy 15 wełny to w sam raz czy za dużo przy tych 3 warstwach??

----------


## alison

*Gregmena* - również dziękuję za dogłębną informację. Niestety nie mogę Ci się zrewanżować opinią, bo zielona jeszcze jestem   :Wink2:  ale z dużą uwagą prezeczytam co silikatowi "wyjadacze" napiszą.

Pozdrawiam Wszystkich!

----------


## volter

Architekt i budowlańcy nie chcą nawet słyszeć o silce 18 (dom z użytkowym poddaszem). Twierdzą, że 24 to minimum bo ściana nie będzie miała odpowiedniej wiotkości itp.

Co wy na to ?

----------


## RYDZU

> Architekt i budowlańcy nie chcą nawet słyszeć o silce 18 (dom z użytkowym poddaszem). Twierdzą, że 24 to minimum bo ściana nie będzie miała odpowiedniej wiotkości itp.
> 
> Co wy na to ?


Że budowlańcy nie chcą słyszeć o czymś innym niż to co robią na codzień to akurat nic dziwnego  :wink: 
Ale architekt? - może poszukaj innego? Nasz pierwszy architekt stwierdził, że się nie da wybudować 
domu w granicy działki bez straszliwych kombinacji, drugi po prostu zebrał komplet dokumentów
i to załatwił.
Osobiście uważam że 18 cm to bardzo fajna ściana, a przy niewielkiej parterówce bez poddasza 
mozna by sie pokusić o 15 cm sciany z silki - wszystko zalezy od bryły domu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> ...jaka powinna być ściana : 2- czy 3-warstwowa ? ...


Ja mam ścianę z M18 a docieplać w niedługim czasię będę ale 16 cm styropianu. Dlaczego? Po prostu mój Szymonek lubi ciepło.

----------


## Wschodnia

> Architekt i budowlańcy nie chcą nawet słyszeć o silce 18 (dom z użytkowym poddaszem). Twierdzą, że 24 to minimum bo ściana nie będzie miała odpowiedniej wiotkości itp.
> 
> Co wy na to ?


Mój architekt bez żadnego ale przystał na ścianę 18, takoż i będę miała. Oszczędność metrów choć niestety podobno także parapetów (muszą być rzekomo płytsze). Ale motywacja, żeby zrobić ścianę grubości 24 cm + plus ocieplenie tylko dla parapetów... Może i można ale czy jest sens. Wszystko kwestia gustu i upodobań. Ot co  :smile:

----------


## gregmena

a o mojej ścianie nikt i nic

----------


## zgudi

u mnie juz stoi (budynek  :smile:  )z silikatów n 24 i powiem szczerze jestem zadowolony z wyboru...
na poddaszu mam działówki z bk 12 
planuje ocieplenie 15 cm     mam dylemat jak wielu z nas (wełna czy styropian) ale to dopiero na jesień , więc narazie nie zaprzatam tym sobie głowy
tak czy siak bedzie ciepło...
do budowy uzywałem równiez  połówki bloczka , 
efekt był taki   , że na koniec pozostały mi tylko 4 bloczki silikatu podst  n 24    (praktycznie 0 ciecia na budowie , 0 odpadów)
tak czy siak bedzie ciepło

pozdrawiam Rafał

----------


## gregmena

właśnie hurtownik przekonał mnie że przy ścianie 3 warstwowej nie ma sensu 15 cm wełny, wystarczy 12 cm...

a najlepsze jest to że miałem miec na początku ściane 2 warstwy, a teraz zamówione materiały na 2 warstwy kazałem wymienic na elewacje silikatową i szok, koszt materiałow 2 i 3 warstwowej ściany jest ten sam, a murarz te same pieniądze, WIĘC TO WIELKI MIT że sciana 2 warstowa jest tańsza!!!!!!!! a nie musze czytać jak w ostanim ładnym domu ze ściana 2 warsty jest niue odporna na rzucanie piłki o ściane a ja mam małe dzieci!!!!!!

meil od hurtowni!!!!!!!!!:
Szanowny Panie Grzegorzu S.

Sprawa wygląda następująco:

koszt elewacji, w której skład wchodzą: cegła 1nf elewacyjna łupana, 
wełna mineralna oraz drut #6mm ocynkowany na kotwy, jest identyczny 
jak elewacji wykonanej metodą lekko-mokrą.........!!!??

tylko decyzja co mamy działać i wszysto na ten temat.


Pozdrawiam, Maciek

----------


## acca5

ja nie mam jeszcze domu, ale budowac bede z silki 24 i ocieplenie wełną16cm, działowe z silki12.
Mam zapytanie do budujacych z silki, czy połaczenie scian dzialowych z nosnymi jest podobne jak w ytongu-jakies kotwy metalowe??

----------


## dominikams

Czy ktoś z was murował już z silki E?  w jaki sposób rozprowadza sie przewody? No bo rozumiem, jak lecą w pionie w tych wydrążeniach, ale co z poziomem?

Ktoś wie?

Dominika

----------


## ania

Ja będę za tydzień zaczynać z silki E.
Jak na razie wszyscy elektrycy wzruszają ramionami, kiedy informuję, że będą mieli łatwiejszą pracę, bo silka E...
Podobno w praktyce otwory zatykają się zaprawą.... W każdym razie użycie silki E nie ma ŻADNEGO wpływu na wycenę elektryka.   :Lol:

----------


## Wojty

> właśnie hurtownik przekonał mnie że przy ścianie 3 warstwowej nie ma sensu 15 cm wełny, wystarczy 12 cm...


A co ma grubosc sciany, tzn dodanie warstwy silikatu, na przenikalnosc ciepla? NIe widze powodu, zeby zrezygnowac z 15 cm i zmianic to na 12cm. 

Nawet na strronie silikatow - Teodorów jest to pokazane  :wink: 
http://www.silikaty-teodory.pl/porady.html

Do tej wyceny - sciany 3 warstwowej dodaj jeszcze "pogrubienie" scian fundamentowych.

No i dopytaj sie swoich murarzy, czey faktycznie nie podniosa stawki za murowanie sciany 3-warstowej, no i dowiedz sie czy faktycznie umieja dobrze stawiac taka sciane-przy stawianiu 3 warstwowki latwiej popelnic jakis blad...

----------


## acca5

Dalej interesuje mnie temat łączenia scian dzialowych z nośnymi czy tak jak w ytongu- kotwy?

----------


## dominikams

Nie wiem, czy to nazywa się kotwy, ale to są takie płaskie metalowe blaszki jakby   :Roll:

----------


## RYDZU

> Nie wiem, czy to nazywa się kotwy, ale to są takie płaskie metalowe blaszki jakby


Ja stosowałem takie właśnie kotwy - blaszki. Jednak z racji ilości (ściana trójwarstwowa) pokombinowałem
 trochę i znalazłem człowieka który zrobił mi takie kotwy z nierdzewki. Wymiarami identyczne jak te 
ytongowskie - tylko dłuższe, bo te oryginalne nie wystarczały. Za sztukę płaciłem coś ok 1,6 pln podczas
gdy ytongowska coś koło 3pln kosztowała.
Stosowałem je także do mocowania ścian działowych wszędzie tam gdzie nie były "przemurowane" z nośnymi.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mtj

Jestem tu nowy, ale czytam was juz od zeszlego roku. Wlaśnie koncze fundamenty  i zamierzam za dwa tygodnie rozpoczac stawianie scian z silikatu. Budowa w Warszawie. Sciana 25, dzialowka 12. Cegle chce kupic w Jedlance. Czy ktos wie moze cos na temat jej wyrobow???

----------


## olekstar

Mój dom z Silki jest w stanie surowym. Mam ścianę trójwarstową.

Dzisiaj poszperałem w Internecie i zorientowałem się że moja ekipa skopała mi otwory okienne i drzwiowe, dzięki temu mam mostki termiczne. Wspomniane otwory zrobili tak jakby domek był zbudowany z gazobetonu. U mnie całe otwory są z bloczków silka natomiast powinny wyglądać natępująco:



Uczulam Was na prawidłowe wykonanie. 
Ja nie wiem co mam zrobić za to swoim majstrom? 
Co proponujecie?

Pozdrawiam
Olek
[/img]

----------


## Janussz

Kusi mnie silikat. Odpycha jednak to łączenie ścian działowych z nośnymi na kotwy. Działowych, nie osłonowych. To takie dziadowskie.
Jednak tak sobie myślę, że zamiast kotew, można zastosować U kształtki i wpuszczać ścianki działowe w to wycięcie. Co Wy na to?

----------


## RYDZU

> Kusi mnie silikat. Odpycha jednak to łączenie ścian działowych z nośnymi na kotwy. Działowych, nie osłonowych. To takie dziadowskie.
> Jednak tak sobie myślę, że zamiast kotew, można zastosować U kształtki i wpuszczać ścianki działowe w to wycięcie. Co Wy na to?


A nie prościej na etapie murowwanie ścian nośnych od razu ciągnąć ściany działowe - a przynajmniej ich fragmenty - tak zeby całośc była ze sobą przewiązana (przemurowana)?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Janussz

Zasugerowałem się tym, że to układa się jak klocki. Równiutko. Masz rację. Można zostawić otwór co drugą warstwę, albo wystawić "strzępie".
Proste to takie, że wstydzę się swojego pytania.
Dzięki

----------


## ania

A do mnie wczoraj przyjechała Silka. Jest przepiękna...

----------


## dominikams

Aniu, gratuluję i zazdroszczę  :oops:  
I ponawiam swoje prośbę o zgłębienie tematu prowadzenia instalacji elektrycznej w poziomie   :Roll:

----------


## Janussz

> A do mnie wczoraj przyjechała Silka. Jest przepiękna...


Prawdziwego uroku to ona dostanie dopiero jako ściana  :Lol:  .
Jeżeli chodzi o elektrykę, to w poziomie chyba nie będzie większego kłopotu. Jedno cięcie wzdłuż poziomej fugi. Przynajmniej ja tak myślę, bo u mnie będzie silka na 99%. Ten margines 1% daję na klej lub zaprawę.

----------


## dominikams

Ania, jeszcze kilka pytań w sprawie Silki: 
Ile zamówiłaś? Ile samochodów to było (na ich stronie podana jest cena transportu, ale nie ma info, ile wchodzi na 1 samochód)?
No i jeszcze najwazniejsze: ile cię to kosztowało?  :oops:  
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## ania

Jeden samochód = max 24 tony.
Jedna paleta = (w przybliżeniu) 1 tona.

Transport to najsłabsza strona Silki. To śmieszne, żeby koszt transportu stanowił 10% wartości towaru, który wiezie. Niestety - w przypadku tego materiału tak jest.

Z uwagi na wielkość zamówienia (naprawdę duże) uzyskałam nast. ceny brutto wraz z transportem i rozładunkiem:
Silka E24 - 3,14
Silka E18 - 2,46
Silka E 12 - 1,64
Silka E8 - 1,27
Silka cegła zwykła - 0,43
a łupaną kupuję w Żytkowicach bo jest duuużo tańsza a jakościowo w niczym nie ustępuje. 
Poza tym budują z niej Marinę Mokotów, więc to materiał dla prawdziwych snobów.   :cool:

----------


## m.dworek

no to ladne ceny
a ja sie dalem wydudkac i placilem 53 PLN brutto z transportem i rozladunkiem za m2 sciany a na m2 wchodzi 15 sztuk czyli za sztuke dalem 3,53 
i wydawalo mi sie ze tanio .... ;(
no nic to trudno juz wyboru nie cofne
natomiast co do murowania wpadlem na pomysl zeby murowac bloczki do gory nogami i w dziury lac bardzo chuy beton- mam takie plany gdyz zaluje ze nie kupilem blokow pelnych


jak sobie teraz to tak jeszcze raz kalkuluje to wychodzi mi ze kupilem praktycznie po cenie jak by bez zadnych upustow... :wink: 
cos ten builder sie nie postaral.....
no coz tak to jest jak sie czlowiek spieszy ......

----------


## Janussz

Zgroza!!!!
Jeżeli Ty Leonie masz takie wpadki, to ja muszę się bardziej postarać.

----------


## m.dworek

no widzisz Janusz
czlowiek poswieca kupe czasu zeby sie dowedziec gdzie taniej i za ile by moza a potem przychodzi szara rzeczywistosc i z braku czasu kupujesz co jest i po ile jest
moj blad polegal na tym, ze rozwazalem ciagle ludynie i ona wychodzila mi jakos tak 38 netto za m2 osiemnastki
nastawilem sie ze kupuje tylko ludynie
pojechalem do paru hurtowni i okazalo sie ze chociaz mieli ludynie w ofercie to jednak nie mieli ochoty mi jej wcale zalatwic i chamsko wciskali silke
silka sie wczesniej nie interesowalem wiedzialem tylko ze jest znacznie drozsza od ludyni wiec liczylem sie z cena okolo 50 PLN za m2 18
gosc w builderze zaproponowal mi duze upusty ( :wink: ) i wyszlo mu ze brutto z TRANSPORTEM i ROZLADUNKIEM ( swija droga to ten rozladunek to koszmar- gosc tak wywijal tym podbierakiem ze rozbil mi chyba pol palety silikatow) 
wyszlo mu 53, 54 PLN za m2 brutto

postanowilem sprawe przemyslec
zajrzalem na strone xelli i wyliczylem ze transport kosztowalby (wedlug tych glupich tablic strefa G) jakies 2000 PLN
pomyslalem wiec ze pasuje w sumie taka cena 53
potem jednak dowiedzialem sie ze oni to woza nei z poznania ( tak gadal gosc z buildera) a z radomia to i czuje sie w sumie troche wydudkany
czego nikomu nei zycze
teraz jeszcze zachcialo mi sie tych pelnych bloczkow i bede musial zalewac te diury w silce betonem  :wink:

----------


## Janussz

A ja tak sobie myślę, że podpiszę umowę z PSB.
Dlatego, gdyż kupowanie w różnych miejscach, kończy się tym co mnie kilka lat temu spotkało.
Podpisałem umowę na budowę biura z firmą. Nic mnie miało nie ochodzić. Stropy kanałowe wielkowymiarowe. No i załatwili te stropy jakieś pozagatunkowe. Kładli wtedy kiedy mnie nie było i było już po herbacie. Oczywiście później parę groszy ujęli z rachunku, ale po awanturach.

----------


## SIOUX

Witam,
mi ostatnio wyliczyli w PSB m2 SILKI 18 z transportem i wyładunkiem za 44,00 zł. Sądzę, że jeszcze trochę opuszczą. Transport jakieś 10 km. Silki potrzebuję na jakieś 160 m2 zewnątrz i 60 m2 działówki.

----------


## Janussz

Czyli potwierdzasz, że dobrze rozumuję.
Inna sprawa to "kompatybilność" materiałów.
10 składów budowlanych i następuje "spychologia" jakby coś nie tak było.

----------


## m.dworek

no to jestem w stosunku do waszych cen jakies 1600 PLN w plecy ;(
ladnie mnei skroili w tym builderze
 :wink: 
na przyszlosc bede ostrozniejszy

----------


## twin

kto może mi wyjaśnić, jak to jest z reklamowanym plusem silki, że nie trzeba tynku, a wystarczy tylko gładź bezpośrednio na silikat? oczywiście zakładam że ekipa jest to w stanie wykonać (czytaj równo wybudować z równego materiału). Bo jakoś jak widzę osoby mające silikaty mają także tynki, dopiero potem ew. gładź.

----------


## gregmena

mam pytanie, własciwie dlaczego przepłacacie za silke, ja kupiłem silikaty z niemców i w sumie wyszło mi połowe ceny, a cena za elewacje cegła łupana 50 groszy brutto to rewelacja (dlatego moge każdemu w oczy powiedzieć że mam ściane 3w tańszą od 2w)...
dalszy sąsiad kupował tą nową silke bodajże E i jakoś wzięliśmy po cegle od niego i ode mnie i mu mina zrzędła, moja jakas równiejsza, czystsza, ładniesza, szczególnie łądnie równa gdybym pod klej ją robił.... reasumując sąsiad poszedł się upic że zaplacił drugie tyle za materiały z silki do ściany 2w co ja za materiały z niemców na 3w czyli cegła 24 i plus elewacja.....

rozumiem gdyby jakość była lepsza, ale skoro jest gorsza, to czy chodzi tylko o reklame typu a moja ściana pod tynkiem jest z silki???
natomiast, widziałem silke elewacyjną (czyli lux) jest piękna, tu jakośc jest równa mojej białej elewacyjnej, ale placić 4 razy więcej????

i tu nie chodzi o to że ja mam lepszą, bo przyznam że silikaty leżajsk w ogóle biją jakościa i niemce, ale cena tam wyższa niż w niemcach....

poza tym ja także rozmawiałem z silką i nie kumam ich polityki transportoiwej, czy oni musza także nabić sobie kabzy na transporcie, toż toz te niemce taniej by zawiozły do szczecina chociac przez całą polske niż silka spod szczecina do szczecina.....

nei wiem nie kumam, ale licze na jakieś argumenty... chociaż znam znajomego murarza, specjalizuje się betonie komórkowym i opowiada mi że są klienci że choćby im mówił że miejscowa firm arobi beton komórkowy lepszy i transport 0 i cena 1/2 to klieci końcą dyskusje że ytong i tyle, bo oni \chca potemkazdemu mówiż że mają z ytonga, czy naprawdę ża reklamę warto tyle płacić by potem mówić bo ja z silki, bo ja z ytonga????

----------


## SIOUX

Hej Gregmena poproszę o namiar na silikaty z Niemca.

SIOUX

----------


## gregmena

http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/oferta/silikaty.html

albo prosciej

http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/

ale ja kupowalem materialy w miejscowej hurtowni w Sandomierzu, obliczyli mi materialy taniej o 900 zl taniej niz producent, a dwa mam ich 2 kilometry pod domem i transport wyladunek za darmo i moge zwrócic towar jesli mi zostanie

ale za towar zaplacilem bodajze w styczniu a odebralem w lipcu, dlatego ceny mialem rewelka (50 groszy lupana cegielka na elewcje.... i jej jest taka piekna, no i jak liczylismy w hurtowni mam sciane 3w taniej niz 2w)

jak patrze na silke, to chyba xelli bardzo nie zalezy na produkcji silikatów!!!

----------


## aneta&tomek

[quote="gregmena"]http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/oferta/silikaty.html

albo prosciej

http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/

ale ja kupowalem materialy w miejscowej hurtowni w Sandomierzu, 

Czesc a mozesz powiedziec dokladnie w ktorej hurtowni w sandomierzu?mieszkamy niedaleko wiec bysmy skorzystali
dziekuje

----------


## aneta&tomek

ale ja kupowalem materialy w miejscowej hurtowni w Sandomierzu, 



Czesc
a mozesz powiedziec dokladnie w ktorej hurtowni w sandomierzu?mieszkamy niedaleko wiec bysmy skorzystali
dziekuje

----------


## gregmena

www.palinski.pl bardzo mili ludzie, nie sa krwiozerczy wobec portfela i chetnie doradza to i owo

----------


## SIOUX

Oj, to niestety trochę daleko... My mieszkamy w Bydgoszczy.
Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## ania

Czy da się sensownie zagospodarować odpady po docinaniu bloczków silikatowych? Mam tego niezłą kupkę i zastanawiam się, co z tym zrobić...
Bardzo proszę o radę doświadczonych silkowców   :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Ja tym utwardziłem trochę drogi

----------


## ania

A nie boisz się o jej nasiąkliwość?
Też chcę tak zrobić, ale nie mogę sobie wyobrazić, co się z nią stanie po 10 latach w gruncie...   :Roll:

----------


## twin

czyzby nikt nie miał bezpośrednio na silikat gładzi gipsowej? jelzi ktos ma, prosże o info jak sprawuje.

----------


## tomeku

za dwa tygodnie wam odpisze jak się sprawuje gładź na silce

----------


## ja_ek

Moje uwagi na temat murowania z silikatów.
Ściany nośne z silikatu 18cm, działowe 8cm. Budowa w okolicach Wrocławia.
Nastawienie - oszczędzać, ale tylko tam, gdzie można.
Wybór materiału, ceny netto, marzec 2005.
"Markowa" Silka - z rabatem oferowana przy cenie 2.52PLN/szt., 15.5bloczków /m2
Silikatka T18, P/W- z upustem cena 1.9PLN/szt./17.5bloczka/m2.
Porównywalne warunki  - dostawa na budowę w cenie, w trzech partiach.
Wybrałem Silikatkę, 3700 bloczków, P-W, na klej. Klej Alpol AZ110 1000kg/ca 210m2 ścian, 15.7PLN/25kg netto.
Jakość bloczków przeciętna, trochę pękniętych. Murarze zużyli nieomal co do kawałka.
Hurtownia oferuje wymianę połamanych bloków, ale przy tempie murowania na klej
 - parter pod wieńce w 7 dni- jest to nierealne.
Chyba, że ktoś zamawia od razu transport na cały dom. 
Ja zamawiałem partiami, aby nie musieli wciągać bloczków na strop.

Murarze poradzili sobie doskonale. Pęknięte bloczki poszły na docięcia. 
Ściany licowali do jednej strony tak, aby niedoskonałości wymiarowe materiału
wyrównać wykończeniem od jednej strony.
Nierówności ściany przed otynkowaniem - w granicach 3mm.

Opinia murarzy od ścian nośnych - z wszystkiego da się murować, materiał nie jest zły.

Ściany działowe.
Z bloczków 8cm, Silikaty Ostrołęka, N8, P-W, 1.2PLN/szt netto, loco budowa.
Materiał lepszy jakościowo, równiejszy. Wybór podyktowany modułem bloczków ścian nośnych.
Kotwienie prętami stalowymi fi6, 2 pręty co 4-tą warstwę stanowiące jednocześnie usztywnienie całej ściany.
Podobnie zaleca "Poradnik majstra budowlanego".

Opinia murarzy od ścian działowych - trudny materiał, klej kiepski, "trudno murować prosto bo powoli wiąże",
"BK lepszy bo szybciej wiąże klej" itp. 
Proste murowanie wymagało pilnowania i codziennego nadzoru.
47m2 działówek parteru robili 2 tygodnie. Zużyli 300kg kleju... 
Nawiasem wówiąc - zeszli z budowy bo im się "nie opłacało".

Na moją usilną prośbę resztę dokończyła ekipa od ścian nośnych, a właściwie 1 murarz z pomocnikiem.
Ok.70m2 w jakieś 5 dni. Szybciej się nie da ponieważ "trzeba dać klejowi czas na związanie cienkiej ściany,
 aby się nie krzywiła od nacisku następnych warstw."
Nie narzekali, zrobili i poszli do swoich prac. Jest prosto.

Tynkarz ocenił ściany jako "dobre". Kładzie nacisk na dobre gruntowanie i planuje położenie warstwy tynku ok. 10-12mm,
 co pozwoli na schowanie kabli kładzionych na wierzchu. 
Zrezygnowałem z bruzd, gdy pewien fachowiec obliczył koszt położenia wyprawy cienkowarstwowej.
Nie mam zaufania do bruzdowania w końcu dość cienkich ścian. 
Wolno mi- w końcu nie jestem ekspertem budowlanym.
A poza tym 1cm tynku da możliwość wbicia gwozdka do zawieszenia jakichś drobiazgów. 
Pod większe drobiazgi polecam gwoździe do betonu.

Podstawa sukcesu.
Fachowa ekipa, rzetelna i dokładna, co daje jest dobre wypoziomowanie pierwszej warstwy
i dokładne docinanie.
Bloczki były docinane tarczą, taką zwykła, 20PLN/szt. 
Murarze uważali silikat za materiał niezbyt twardy - "tarcze diamentowe są do klinkieru". 

Silka czy Silikatka? 
NIe wiem jakie jest zużycie kleju. Czy owo 3.3kg/m2 dla Silki 18 jest rzeczywiste, czy tylko marketingowe.
Jeśli prawdziwe - niemal na jedno wyjdzie. Oszczędności mogą być na poziomie 500PLN na korzyść Silikatki.
Widziałem dom, w którym zbudowano ściany działowe z Silki 6.5cm. Przyznaję, że były piękne i równe. 
Ładniejsze od moich.

Gdybym budować po raz drugi...
Wybrałbym Silkę, 18 na ściany nośne i 8-kę na ściany działowe.
Trzeba jednak pamiętać, że warstwą wykończeniową jest tynk i tej pięknej powierzchni nie będzie widać. 
Kable trzeba gdzieś schować. Jest co prawda Silka E, ale cenę miała zaporową.

Na pewno Silka ma zdecydowaną przewagę przy ścianach o grubości 25cm 
ze względu na łatwość przewiązywania narożników i łączeń.
Przy długości 34cm na przewiązanie pozostaje 9cm. 
Gdyby się murowało z bloczków 25x25 - przewiązywanie jest trudniejsze.

J.

----------


## holikk

Sprawa jakości Silikatów ponownie. Jak się ma Silikat Teodory do Niemce, Silka(Xella).
Pojawiło się już kilka informacji o dobrej jakości Niemce, Ostrołęka.
Co z Teodorami?
Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia?  :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam
holikk

----------


## RYDZU

> Moje uwagi na temat murowania z silikatów.
> [...]
> A poza tym 1cm tynku da możliwość wbicia gwozdka do zawieszenia jakichś drobiazgów. 
> Pod większe drobiazgi polecam gwoździe do betonu.
> [...]


Z opisem się generalnie zgadzam (fajnie ci wyszedł) - ale ten fragment zacytowany powyżej mnie "dziabnął"  :wink: 
Próbowałeść wbić jakikolwiek gwóźdź w bloczek silikatowy? (wszystko jedno czy z silki, silikatki, czy co tam
jeszcze jest na rynku) - czy tylko teoretyzujesz?
U mnie ekipa w trakcie budowy nie była w stanie wbić gwoździa do betonu w silikat bo ten pierwszy pękał. 
Wolę tego nie próbowac tereaz mając tynki na ścianach. W końcu wyciągnięcie wiertarki i osadzenie kołka 
rozporowego to 5 minut roboty. I tylko takie rozwiązanie polecam.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wojty

> Na pewno Silka ma zdecydowaną przewagę
> *chyba chciałeś napisać "nad ścianami"* przy ścianach o grubości 25cm 
> ze względu na łatwość przewiązywania narożników i łączeń.
> Przy długości 34cm na przewiązanie pozostaje 9cm. 
> Gdyby się murowało z bloczków 25x25 - przewiązywanie jest trudniejsze.


Ja własnie muruję z Teodorów T25 i przewiązywanie też można uzyskać
(po poradzie działu sprzedaży z Teodorów) poprzez zakup silikatki T12 12x25
i kładzeniem jej w narożnikach poprzecznie uzyskuje się odpowiednie przesunięcie
(dodatkowo i tak wykorzystam potem T12 do ścian działowych jak coś zostanie)
Jest tylko jeden mankament: w T12 nie ma pióra-wpust
- co i tak w tym wypadku jest bez znaczenia bo kładziona jest poprzecznie

Wojty

----------


## Bobby X

> Oj, to niestety trochę daleko... My mieszkamy w Bydgoszczy.
> Dzięki za odpowiedź.


Mi udało sie zbudować dom z silki w Stronnie, czyli 20 kilometrów od Bdg. Materiał kupowałem w Truscie na Glinkach i w Piec-Mat-Budzie na Osowej. Za każdym razem dostawałem ceny poniżej cen Trzcińca i transport + hds gratis.

----------


## Bobby X

> kto może mi wyjaśnić, jak to jest z reklamowanym plusem silki, że nie trzeba tynku, a wystarczy tylko gładź bezpośrednio na silikat? oczywiście zakładam że ekipa jest to w stanie wykonać (czytaj równo wybudować z równego materiału). Bo jakoś jak widzę osoby mające silikaty mają także tynki, dopiero potem ew. gładź.


 Na moją silke położyłem tylko trzy cienkie warstwy gipsu i gładzi, razem jakieś 3-5 mm. Efekt jest niezły, czuć jak ściana oddycha i reguluje wilgoć. Problem miałem tylko z żelbetowymi lanymi nadprożami, ale od czego szlifierka kątowa.

----------


## trobe

Cześć. Proszę o poradę. Czy słyszeliście informację, że Xella bardzo pogorszyła jakość Silki? Podobno "nie trzyma" wymiarów. Z tego powodu (?) oferta na wykonawstwo mojego domu urosła o kilka tysięcy złotych.  :Evil:

----------


## dominikams

eee tam, klasyczna wymówka. Nie daj sie wrobić. Z resztą - Ania ci powie, u niej właśnie parę dni temu zaczęli murować. Z Silki właśnie.

----------


## zgudi

u mnie silkat z Ostrołeki 24 cm
wiązanie narozników przy pomocy oryginalnych połówek
praktycznie zero odpadów
jestem zadowolony z wyboru
solidny materiał

na działówki na pietrze suporek 12   :Wink2:

----------


## trobe

> eee tam, klasyczna wymówka. Nie daj sie wrobić. Z resztą - Ania ci powie, u niej właśnie parę dni temu zaczęli murować. Z Silki właśnie.


Dzięki, czyli znowu cwaniak,  :Evil:

----------


## aneta&tomek

> www.palinski.pl bardzo mili ludzie, nie sa krwiozerczy wobec portfela i chetnie doradza to i owo



Bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz  :smile:   i przepraszam ze tak pozno

----------


## ania

> Czy słyszeliście informację, że Xella bardzo pogorszyła jakość Silki? Podobno "nie trzyma" wymiarów. Z tego powodu (?) oferta na wykonawstwo mojego domu urosła o kilka tysięcy złotych.


Właśnie skończyłam pierwszą kondygnację z silki na klej.
Jeżeli chodzi o wymiary Xelli to mój murarz jest bardzo zadowolony. Jedyna uwaga jaką zgłosił to minimalna różnica w wysokości pomiędzy bloczkiem 18 a 24. (24 jest milimetr niższy).

----------


## Szaruś

Będą mi tynkować silikaty (tynk tradycyjny wapienno-cementowy). Na co uważać? Czy trzeba ścianę czymś zagruntować?

----------


## Gesiu

Przychylam sie do pytania poprzednika: Czy trzeba gruntować ściany? Silikaty sa bardzo chlonne wiec chyba czyms trzeba zagruntowac, jesli tak to jaki srodek polecacie?

----------


## Szaruś

To jak? Chłopaki zaczynają za kilka dni. Nie chcą niczym gruntować, tylko zrobić obrzutkę.

----------


## RYDZU

> To jak? Chłopaki zaczynają za kilka dni. Nie chcą niczym gruntować, tylko zrobić obrzutkę.


Gruntować, potem obrzutka (szpryca) i dopiero zabawa w tynkarza właściwego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

Czym gruntować?

----------


## zgudi

ja silikat u siebie gruntowałem cerplastem atlasa
po 4 godzinach był juz suchy i stworzyła sie chropowata wodoodporna struktura

i mozna było tynkowac

na pietrze zagruntowałem unigruntem...NIE POLECAM zrobiło się prawie szkło

ale cóż, człowiek uczy się na błedach!!!

----------


## holikk

Ponawiam zapytanie o jakość Silikatów Teodory versus Silka Xella, Ostrołęka i Niemce.
Może jednak ktoś miał dylemat czy Teodory czy Silka?

holikk

----------


## bratki

> natomiast co do murowania wpadlem na pomysl zeby murowac bloczki do gory nogami i w dziury lac bardzo chuy beton- mam takie plany gdyz zaluje ze nie kupilem blokow pelnych
> .


m.dworek, wyjasnij proszę o co chodzi z tym zatykaniem dziur w bloczkach. Po co? Dlaczego?

----------


## holmar

Otrzymałem następujące ceny na silke wraz z transportem i HDS-em:
- Silka E18 - 34,57zł netto (115m2)
- Silka E12 - 23,61zł netto (125m2)
Co sądzicie o tych cenach?

----------


## gregmena

niemce biją silke jakością i równością,a przede wszystkim ceną, ceny które podałeś byłyby dla mnie koszmarem....

jedynie elewacyjna silka lux jest piękna, a nawet równie piękna jak elewacyjna z niemiec, może nawet bielsza

----------


## m.dworek

> Napisał m.dworek
> 
> natomiast co do murowania wpadlem na pomysl zeby murowac bloczki do gory nogami i w dziury lac bardzo chuy beton- mam takie plany gdyz zaluje ze nie kupilem blokow pelnych
> .
> 
> 
> m.dworek, wyjasnij proszę o co chodzi z tym zatykaniem dziur w bloczkach. Po co? Dlaczego?


 a to dlatego ze zaluje terza ze nie kupilem bloczkow pelnych a chce miec wieksza akumulacje ciepla i dzwiekochlonnosc wiec wymyslilem pomysl z zalewaniem dziur zaprawa  :wink:

----------


## ania

> Napisał bratki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał m.dworek
> 
> ...



W ten sposób nie poprawisz ani akumulacyjności cieplnej ani na pewno dźwiękochłonności. Daj spokój - szkoda twojej pracy.

----------


## anpi

Widzę, że chwalicie się po ile kupiliście, więc i ja się dołączę.
Właśnie dzisiaj zadatkowałem Silkę E18 - 2550 szt., czyli 170 m kw.
Zapłaciłem 2,42 zł brutto za sztukę, czyli 36,3 zł na metr kw.
Do tego niestety transport - 4 kursy po 150 zł

Czyli:
cena z transportem 2,66 zł / szt. czyli 39,82 zł / metr kw.

I witam w klubie budujących Silką  :Lol:

----------


## bolon

Właśnie dokonałem zakupu projektu czyli machina ruszyła (a raczej powoli rozpędza się, bo papierki toczą się już jakiś czas). Ściana nośna i ścianki działowe będą z silikatów. Na dzisiaj myślę, że będzie to silka, a konkretnie silka E (blisko mam cegielnię w Starym Kurowie). Mam pytanie do zaprawionych w bojach kolegów i koleżanek dotyczące tak reklamowanych "bezpiecznych kanałów elektrycznych". 

Jak to się sprawdza:
- czy łatwo utrzymać precyzję ustawienia bloczków i dodatkowo nie zachlapać kanałów?
- jak rozwiązaliście poziome odcinki kabli i wprowadzenie do kanałów? Idą dołem czy górą? Ja będę miał nieużytkowe poddasze więc mógłbym sobie puścić różne kabelki strychem, ale jak mam wejść w kanał jak od góry będzie wieniec? Dziury w nim zostawiać czy co?
- a może powinienem zapytać czy ktoś w ogóle te kanały ma i wykorzystuje?

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi.

----------


## ania

Ja buduję z silki E ale olałam kanały. Gdybym miała ich przestrzegać poszło by mi dużo więcej materiału. Byłoby dużo więcej odpadów.

----------


## bolon

> Ja buduję z silki E ale olałam kanały. Gdybym miała ich przestrzegać poszło by mi dużo więcej materiału. Byłoby dużo więcej odpadów.


To po co Ci była silka E? Nie lepiej było kupić normalne bloki?

----------


## ania

Miała być wymiana doświadczeń co nie? To jest moje doświadczenie praktyczne, którego nie miałam jak kupowałam. Dzielę się nim z tobą po to, żebyś ty już był o ten kroczek mądrzejszy   :Wink2:  
Poza tym Silka E zastąpiła silkę M i nie ma już "normalnych" bloków. Przynajmniej u mnie.

----------


## bolon

> Miała być wymiana doświadczeń co nie? To jest moje doświadczenie praktyczne, którego nie miałam jak kupowałam. Dzielę się nim z tobą po to, żebyś ty już był o ten kroczek mądrzejszy   
> Poza tym Silka E zastąpiła silkę M i nie ma już "normalnych" bloków. Przynajmniej u mnie.


Spokojnie ja się się nie czepiam, dzięki za ostrzeżenie. Pytam bo jest chyba jakaś silka P  i tak się zastanawiam że skoro silka E to pic i kiszka to może lepiej zwykłe pełne bloczki?

----------


## ania

Dziś zdecydowałabym się na pełne - prócz tego że kanały do niczego mi nie służą to po docinaniu bloczków zostaje mi dużo miejsc, które będę musiała czymś uzupełnić przed robieniem gładzi (chodzi o miejsca, kiedy np. docięcie do otworu okiennego wypada w miejscu kanału.)

----------


## dominikams

A czy to nie jest tak, że zawsze są jakieś nierówności, które trzeba uzupełniać? Np. wyżłobienia pióro/wpust, otwory w bloczkach (te, które ktoś chciał zalewać zaprawą). A całkiem pełne bloczki nie są chyba robione w systemie P/W? Czy się mylę?  :Roll:

----------


## bratki

> ja silikat u siebie gruntowałem cerplastem atlasa
> po 4 godzinach był juz suchy i stworzyła sie chropowata wodoodporna struktura
> 
> i mozna było tynkowac
> 
> na pietrze zagruntowałem unigruntem...NIE POLECAM zrobiło się prawie szkło
> 
> ale cóż, człowiek uczy się na błedach!!!


To jak sie ma "wodoodporna struktura" do sensu stosowania wełny?   :cry:

----------


## alison

Przyjaciele,

Wątek SILKI czytam mniej więcej od roku. Jesetma na etapie projektu i potrzebuję fachowej rady tych z Was, którzy doświadczenia z cegłą silikatową mają już za sobą. Jednak spostrzeżenia Wszystkich będą mile widziane. Już piszę o co mi chodzi.

Mam wrażenie, że u nas tzn. w Wlkp cegła silikatowa nie jest popularnym budulcem wśród architektów. Ja korzystam z usług Pana w zaawansowanym wieku, który wcześniej z silki nie projektował, stąd jego wiedza w tym temacie jest ograniczona i mam odczucie, że jego podejście do tego materiału jest sceptyczne. 

Zdecydowaliśmy się dom parterowy, BEZ UŻYTKOWEGO PODDASZA.
Nasze potrzeby i założenia do projektu były następujące:

1. jeden zwarty budynek, który w swej bryle zmieści duże mieszkanie dla rodziny (130m,2), małe mieszkanie dla Rodziców (45m2), garaż 2 stanowiskowy (37m2)

2. mieszkanie główne około 130 m2 (1 x sypialnia, 2 pokoje dla dzieci, 1 x pokój gościnny, 1 x salon z kuchnią i jadalnią, pomieszczenie gospodarcze),

3. mieszkanie mniejsze dla rodziców 45 m2 (1 x sypialnia + 1 x salon z kuchnią i jadalnią),

4. garaż jak wyżej.

Już z tego opisu widać, że budynek musi być rozłożysty, aby w parterze pomieścić 215 m2 powieszchni "po podłodze". Najpierw sama wyrysowałam bryłę budynku z mieszkaniami i garażem z uwzględnieneim stron świaat. Architekt przełożył to na program do projektowania, niestety starej daty dlatego nie mogę załączyć projektu mogeo domu. 
Kształt domu jest zbliżony do odwróconej litery U i wg architekta wymiary budynku są anstępujące: 15 metrów x 21 metrów.

*NO i wkońcu ZASADNICZE pytanie: Jaka grubość ścian * 
Aha dodam, że ogrzewać będę prodem lub PC, bo gazu w oklicy niet...

Po wymianie korespondencji z  *MEGA wspaniałym RYDZEM*, doszłam do wniosku, że wystarczająca będzie ściana 2W: 18 cegły silikatowej i 20 wełny (przy tej konfiguracji architekt wyliczył współczynnik U(k) = 0,17. Natomiast Architekt zaproponował 25 cegły silikatowej + 15 cm wełny - tu U (k)=0,20, argumentując, że taka ścian będzie bardziej stabilna i wytrzymała. Argumentacja raczej  nie przekonuje mnie, bo wiem, że silka jest bardzo wytrzymała i chyba 18 a 25 nie robiu przy takim domu dużej różnicy. Tak mi się wydaję  :Confused:  Bardzo Was proszę o opinie. Wiem, że może podałam za mało szczegółów, ale chętnie podam inne, tylko jakie? Proszę Was o pomoc, bo jako nie fachowiec nie wiem co począć dalej... Pozdrawiam Was i liczę na odzew.

PS. Przepraszam   :oops:   za zbyt długi post, ale chciałam maksymalnie naświetlić sytuację !

----------


## Szaruś

Ja mam dom z poddaszem użytkowym na bloczkach pełnych 18 cm.

----------


## katerhasser

ja planowałem 2W z 18-ki, z użytkowym poddaszem. Ale i budowlaniec i inspektor kazali wziąć 24 cm. Na sam parter 18 wystarczy spokojnie.
Co do ocieplenia, to planowałem 15 cm. wełny, jednak po miesiącach trwania w tym planie, jak przyszło do zamawiania wełny, wziąłem i pękłem  :sad:    i zamówiłem styropian 15cm... zaoszczędziłem ze 6-7 tysiów, które i tak wsiąkły mi gdzieś szybciutko jak woda w piaskownicę.
Osobiście myslę, że walka o wsp. U=0,17 na ścianach jest już lekko przydroga i nieadekwatna do korzyści. Sporo ciepła i tak trzeba oddać oknami, wietrzeniem... chyba, że dojdzie reku, filtry itp inwestycje.
Podsumowując: decyzja co do grubości ocieplenia 15 czy 20 może zależeć od chwilowego przypływu poczucia zamożności (wersja 20cm. - co mi tam 3 tys. w te czy wewte...) lub poczucia finansowego spłukania.
Wątpię czy te dod. 5 cm będzie odczuwalne przy normalnej eksploatacji...

----------


## holmar

Ja planuje 2w tj. Silka E18 + wełna 15cm, mam dom parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza 151m2

----------


## armark

W moim wypadku podobnie Silikat 18 + 15cm wełny. Wszystko na razie w formie projektu. Niemniej jednak moja architektka dosyć szczegółowo przeanalizowała rozwiązanie, i taki dobór obu grubości okazało się najbardziej efektywne (koszty w stosunku do U). Wg wyliczeń nie ma mowy o niestabilności konstrukcji... Domek = parter z poddaszem użytkowym. W sumie 190m2

----------


## gregmena

PRZEPRASZAM, ALE CHYBA BEE NIE MIŁY ALE ROBI MI SIĘ NIEDOBRZE jak czytam że 18 silka i 20 wełna, tylko zapytam na czym ten dom stoi na ścianie czy na wełnie, bo ja bym sie bał oprzeć, a jeszcze jak pokuje ściane na rury, albo wbije gwozdykaa..... to się oprę reką o dom na zewnątrz i wpadnę do środka..........
kiedys też mialem takie pomysły ale strasznie mnie w hurtowni ośmiali, że to chore a dwa że potwornie drogie rozwiąznaie
ja mam sciane 24 silka pw, wełne 12, pustke i elewacje z pieknej łupanej z niemiec (no murarz pare położył nierówno)
nie tracena ścianei nic bo i fundamenty i ściane murarz tak wyprowadzał na maksa na zewnątrz że mam w środku tyle samo miejsca co w 2w..... ale przynajmnie na mojej ścianie kiedyś powiesze kosz, i nie bede się bał oprzeć rower o scianę

przepraszam ale jak czytam koszmarki to jestem niemiły
2w to marketingowy chwyt i wygoda dla murarzy bo wiadomo wszystko można spieprzyc bo siepotem wyrówna.....

a teraz mnie zjedzcie


a wlaściwie to nie lepiej np 12 silikat i 25 wełna??? CIEPLEJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

a może 9 silikat i 30 wełna???????????

rany julek ale ze mnie cham

----------


## RYDZU

*Gregmena* - chyba trochę dramatyzujesz.

Parterówka ze ścianami z silikatu 24 cm?  :big grin:  - wolne żarty. W moim mieście stawiają 
teraz market i tam ściany nosne maja 24 cm - tylko że na nich leży więźba prefabrykowana 
o rozpiętości - bagatela - około 20 metrów.
Przy parterowym domu 18 cm to rozsądny kompromis - aczkolwiek czytając materiały 
o silce mozna znaleźć informację o ścianach nośnych nawet grubości 15 cm. 
A wełne z zewnatrz można wykończyć na tyle solidnie, że sporo zniesie - nie kazdy ma 
dziecko-niszczyciela w domu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anpi

*gregmena*, po pierwsze - nie słuchaj ludzi w hurtowniach. Ich zadaniem jest wygenerować jak największy zysk, a klient jest tylko narzędziem.

Po drugie - myślisz, że Twoja "piękna łupana" zwiększy wytrzymałość ścian? Bzdura!

Po trzecie - 18 cm Silka jest przeznaczona do wznoszenia ścian NIE TYLKO parterowych budynków.

----------


## gregmena

rydzu ja tez cie lubie
i dzieki ze nikt mnie nei zjadl.....
bo bylem nie mily

w hurtowni mialem liczone koszty 2w silka 24 i welbna 15
i koszty 3w, i taniej 3w
murarz wzial tyle samo, a odchodza koszty ocieplania i tynkowania, wniosek prosty 3 w jest duzo tansza od 2w, wiem to po siobie i po obnliczeniach w hurtowni, a generalnie to hurtowni powinno zalezec bym wzial materialow na wieksza kase..........., ale ja mamtam swojego kumpla i mi doradza by bylo taniej

dom mam nie parterowy a z poddaszem uzytkowym

moje dzieci to niszczyciele, dlatwego 2w zawsze odpadala!!!!!

poza tym pomyslcie w scianie pojdzie rura, a z drugiej strony ktos przybije kosz i czym ta sciana bedzie????
 w ogóle niech mi ktos wytlumaczy na welnie 20 cm ma kosz wisiec??????

powiem tak pierwszy murarrz budowal mi 2w i wiem jedno jest to technologia uwielbiana przez murarz, bo kazdy blad sie potem wyrówna

----------


## RYDZU

> rydzu ja tez cie lubie


 :smile: 




> poza tym pomyslcie w scianie pojdzie rura


Mam całkiem spory dom, 3 kominy, osobne instalacje wentylacji i dgp, do tego instalacja co + cwu
i schowane wewnątrz budynku rury odwodnienia dachu. Z żadnej z tych instalacji rury nie idą 
w ścianach zewnętrznych - poza podejściami pod grzejniki. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Szaruś

U mnie to samo, jak u Rydza. Nie widzę żadnych problemów.

----------


## gregmena

a w tych podejsciach rydzu ile ci zostao sciany nosnej?? 15, 12???

a w zasadzie jestli macie racje to czy nie lepiej silka 12, welna 25????

ja jestem tradycjonalista, sciana 3w, ceramika na dachu, i uwazam ze dom ma stac na scianie nosnej a nie na welnie

a dzieci mam szkodniki i w gosciach kiedys w 2w wydrapaly przez 14 minut spory kawal styropianu......, ale pewnie welna tez by sie zabawily....

mowiac wprost robiac 3 w robilem bo mam 3 malych dzieci

2 argument chodzimy do 2 kosciolow (moj aparafia i zony) i oba budowano w tym samym czasi po 5 latach kosciol z 3w wyglada nadal normalnie a kosciol 2w wyglada jak by juz byl do remontu

poza tym ostatnim argumentem jest to ze wyszlo mi o wiele taniej 3w niz 2w, murarz pomyslal i nie stracilem nic na powierzchni domu

poza tym ostatnio mialem gosci (pozdrawiam) i dziwili sie ze mam taki gruba welne (a to tylko 12), a mowiac wprost, przeciez chocbym dal welne 30, dom to tak wiele miejsc w którym ucieka cieplo (okna, komin itd....), ze to i tak nie rozwiazuje sprawy jesli chodzi o cieplo w domu
nmatomiast uwazam ze moja warstwa ocieplenie jest lepiej chroniona pod 3 warstwa niz pod tynkiem

----------


## MarcinU

Ale sie pienicie ...  :Confused:  

Rozdzielmy dwa tematy - grubość ściany i grubość ocieplenia. Zmiana jednego nie pociąga zmiany drugiego. Można mieć i silkę 24 z 20 cm wełny jak i silkę 18 z 12 cm wełny.

Osobiście mam silkę 18 i 15 cm wełny. I nie uważam się za nabitego w balona, że mam ścianę 2W. Z resztą 3W z cegłą silikatową mi się nie podoba, a za 3W z klinkierem to już zapłaciłbym znacznie więcej.

Ale do tematu. Budując ponownie dałbym jednak silkę 24. Z niechęcią (z racji na formę wypowiedzi) ale przyznam rację gregmena - jak elektryk zaczął wkuwać kable to trochę mnie przeraziło, że zostaje 15 i mniej bloczka. A bruzda lecieć miała dookoła domu. Dlatego w części domu kable są w ścianie, a w części na ścianie.

Co do ocieplenia to 15 wydaje mi się optymalne. Wytrzymałość zarówno 20 jak i 15 da taką samą. Więcej będę w stanie powiedzieć w przyszłym roku jak przetrwam zimę.

To tyle.

----------


## gregmena

MArcin dziekuje ze z niechecia ale jednak przyznajesz mi racje, ale zauwaz ze do typu sciany 2w jak twoja nic nie mam, 
horroem jest jednak jak slysze ze ktos ma warstwe ocieplenie grubsza jak ty, a tu powyzej ktos napisal ze cche dac 18 silke i 20 welne, a inni powiedzieli ze ok, toz to straszne
18 silka i 15 welna jest calkiem naturalne, ale wg mnie minimum nosnej sciany to 24, wlasnie ze wzgledu na kucie..... bo nikt mi nie powie ze nigdy w sciane niebedzie wbijal np obrazu.... i co wtedy w tym miejscu dom stoi na welnie, mowiac obrazowo????

jesli ktos mowi ze daje 18 silke a 20 welne, bo ocieplenie i lepsze U??? to dlaczego nie silke 12 a welne 25???? na pewno cieplej!!!!

kwestia czy 2w czy 3w jest tu mniej wazna, mi sie podoba taka marcinowi taka i OK, ale sciane trzeba robic z glowa, dom stoi na cegle, ocieplenie to dodatek sluzacy ociepleniu  :Lol:

----------


## Szaruś

U mnie elektryk wszstskie kable porozciągał w stropie, więc żadnego kucia bruzd poziomych nie było. Tylko podejścia pionowe.

Gdybym jeszcze raz budował, też dałbym silkę 18 cm. 24 cm to wyrzucanie pieniędzy.[/list]

----------


## MarcinU

No i tu masz rację. Dom stoi na cegle. I z tego powodu silka 18 jest całkowicie wystarczająca. Trzeba tylko stosować inne rozwiązania typu kable na ścianie (wkucie rury pionowo nie jest żadnym problemem, gorsze są długie poziome bruzdy). Nie powiem, że 18 jest do d.. Mniej to już przesada, ale wydaje się że 24 to optimum. Tyle że trochę droższe (pewnie z 2 tys zł).

Natomiast ocieplenie każdy da jakie chce. Jak ktoś chce 20 to ok. Myslę, że inwestycja długo się będzie zwracać, ale nie jest to błąd. Mniej niż 12 to już chyba błąd przy silikatach. Optymalne wydaje się 12-15.

Z tego wynika że silkę 12 nie, ale wełnę 25 można - jak tylko ktos chce.

----------


## MarcinU

> U mnie elektryk wszstskie kable porozciągał w stropie, więc żadnego kucia bruzd poziomych nie było. Tylko podejścia pionowe.
> 
> Gdybym jeszcze raz budował, też dałbym silkę 18 cm. 24 cm to wyrzucanie pieniędzy.[/list]


Dokładnie. Stosując inne niż standardowe metody (wkucie w ścianę) spoko można dać 18.

----------


## gregmena

oczywiście że kable mozna w stropie
ale za rok, za dwa, ktoś wpadnie by to i owo do ściany przybic, albo coś zrobić na ścianie i okazuje się że 18 to naprawde mało, własnie dlatego 24 to optimum...
18 to też dobre ale pod warunkiem że nie będziemy nic do tej ściany przybijac ani nic w niej wiercić ani robić w niej dziury... ale za prae l;at może sie okazac że musimy coś w niej robić i co wtedy.....
ja n9e jestem zwolennikime metrowej ściany... ale bez przesady, dzis 18, niektórzy mówią już ze silka 15 a może za rok naprawde ktoś zapyta że 12 silka plus 25 wełna

ale każdy robi jak uważa, ja zrobiłem 3w to bo taniej, bo mam już gotową ścianę (nie musze następnej ekipy do ocieplenia brać) i bo wiem że mój kosz na ścianie może będzie stabilniej wisiał niż na wełnie 20..... chociaż jak moje 100 kg żywej wagi się powiesi, to pewnie mogę i z ta sciąna odpaśc równie tak samo jak za cala ścianą wełny eheheehhe

generalnie pozdrawiam wszystkich silkowiczów, graty za odwagę i za budowe z zdrowego materiału i nie uwierzyli marletingowuym bzdurom ala wienerberger że ceramika to 21 wiek... bo silikaty to równie stary i dobrze sprawdzonyt materiał co ceramika i równie przyszłościuowy... a murarze narzeką bo mają cięzsza cegłe niuć ceramike i tylko o to chodzi.....

----------


## RYDZU

> minimum nosnej sciany to 24, wlasnie ze wzgledu na kucie..... bo nikt mi nie powie ze nigdy w sciane niebedzie wbijal np obrazu.... i co wtedy w tym miejscu dom stoi na welnie, mowiac obrazowo????


Aktualnie jeszcze mieszkam w bloku - takim z płyty. Ściany nosne mają 16 cm, działowe 6 cm (plus 2x0,5 cm tynku). W sumie 6 kondygnacji - piwnica, parter i 4 pietra). Jakoś udało się i przewody w ścianach pochować, i puszki pod kontakty w całym mieszkaniu tez weszły. 
I nie tylko  obrazy powiesiłem, ale nawet szafki w kuchni  :wink:  i rower w przedpokoju. 
Nadal uwazam, że 24 cm przy parterówce do zbytek - twoje argumenty mnie nie przekonały. Koszty roboizny 2w i 3w faktycznie są takie same - tylko nie każdy lubi miec okna w "studniach" - 24 cm silikat, 15 ocieplenie, 12 elewacji - i juz mamy bez tynków ponad pół metra ściany. 
Ja się pytam - po co? - "Bo tak wszystcy robią" - to nie jest argument.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gregmena

elewacji rydzu mam 9 cm

a nie mam argumetu bo tak wszyscy robią, bo wszyscy robią 2w a ja jestem kosmita ze robię 3w

podawanie argumentów że w bloku było ok, to nie to samo CO W MOIM DOMU

no dobra, pozostaje jeszcze argument że taka ściana 18 cm silikat i 20 wełna to kosmicznie droga ściana, nawet przy mojej 3w, toż ja za oszczędzone pieniądze dach sobie zrobię, nie mówiąc że o ścianę oprę rower, a czy o ścianę 2w tak pewnie oprę rower to nie wiem (przykłady, patrz moi sąsiędzi, opierali rower o dom otynkowany... ehheheheh)

pozostaje jeszcze moje pytanie, jeśli ktoś robi ścianę 2w 18 silikat plus 20 wełna ze względu o jak najlepsze U to czy nie uzyska lepszego U przy ścianie 12 plus 25 wełna, albo 9 silikat plus 30 wełna????

mój murarz też dziwak i powiedział że on nie zrobił by domu z wełny i nie postawiłby za żadne pieniądze 18 plus 20, no chyba że ze słomy  :wink:

----------


## Marzek

U nas nic praktycznie nie było wkuwane. Instalacja elektryczna na ścianach, w warstwie tynku. Rury w pionach wentylacyjno-kominowych. Grzejników nie mamy, ale przecież można robić z podejściami w podłodze. Więc nie wiem w czym problem. A grubsze ocieplenie, jak się dobrze udało zakupić wełnę, to czemu nie? Wiadomo koszty energii będą rosły.

----------


## Szaruś

Słuchajcie, musimy rozgraniczyć kilka wątków

a) grubość wartswy nośnej (18 czy 25 cm)
b) grubość ocieplenia
c) ściana 2w czy 3w

Te trzy wątki nie mają ze sobą nic wspólnego (można postawić i 2w i 3w z 18 albo 25 cm warstwy nośnej i upchac i 2w i 3w ocieplenie ile się chce).

Ja nadal twierdzę, że stawianie domu jednorodzinnego z 25 cm warstwy nośnej z silki to niepotrzebnie wyrzucanie pieniędzy. Ja mam powieszone szafki w kuchni i nawet zbiornik na wodę 300 l na takiej ścianie. Więc argumenty, że nie można zawiesić obrazka jakoś do mnie nie przemawiają.

Bloczki murowane na klej trzymają się naprawdę bardzo mocno, aż moi murarze byli zdziwieni (musieli rozwalić kawałek ściany przy schodach, bo się zagalopowali).

Cenowo 18 cm siliki + 18 cm ocieplenia + 9 cm elewacji wyjdzie tyle samo co np. 24 cm silki i 12 cm ocieplenia + 9 cm elewacji. Jeżeli ja miałbym wybierać, to za taką samą kasę, przy takiej samej całkowitej grubości ściany wolałbym zbudować wersję pierwszą niż drugą.

Al

----------


## alison

*Drodzy Silikatowcy,*

Bardzo dziękuję, za wymianę opinii a tym samym odpowiedź na moje banalne acz ważne pytanie!  Jak widać ilu budujących tyle opinii - najważniejsze dla mnie jest jednak to, że:

a) jeżeli zdecyduję się na S18+W20 to nie popełnię błędu, a nawet wydaje się, że będzie to zupełnie wystarczające (zgodnie z tym co pisze Rydzu i pozostali z Was) 

b) przemyślę jeszcze raz czy S24 nie byłaby bardziej stabilna (zgodnie z tym co napisłał z własnego doświadczenia Marcin U, który wiedzę fachową ma dużą, wiem to z tego wątku). Gragema, też pisał podobnie. Jeszcze to przeanalizuję.

Daję sobie czas około tygodnia i wówczas dam Architektowi ostateczną decyzję (napewno napiszę na co się zdecydowałam). Cały czas biję się jeszcze z myślami czy ściana 2W czy może jednak 3W, ale na chwilę obecną jednak bliżej mi do 2W. 

Jeżeli chcielibyście coś dodać do moich "wahań", to chętnie poczytam i z góry dziękuję  :Wink2:  . 

*Marcin U i Rydzu*  - wielkie dzięki, że jeszcze piszecie w tym wątku - bałam się, że jak skończyliście już swoje domy to znikniecie z FORUM - a to byłaby wielka i niepowetowana strata!  :cry:   :big grin:  
Wszyscy jesteście ŚWIETNI i naprawdę mam nadzieję, że przyszłym nieopierzonym budującym z SILKI też będę mogłą kiedyś pomóc. 

Pozdrawiam, Alison

----------


## gregmena

3w z 24 scian nosna

bo brak obaw czy kujac sciane naruszam jej nosnosc czy nie po prostu PEWNOSC

3w bo elewacje na pewno trudniej zniszczyc..... szczegolnie jak sie ma dzieci, rower, psa, kota, pilke do kosza

----------


## alison

> 3w z 24 scian nosna
> 
> bo brak obaw czy kujac sciane naruszam jej nosnosc czy nie po prostu PEWNOSC
> 
> 3w bo elewacje na pewno trudniej zniszczyc..... szczegolnie jak sie ma dzieci, rower, psa, kota, pilke do kosza



*Gregmena, dziękuję*  - Twój punkt widzenia także uwzględnię w moich analizach!  Kosz może będę miała, ale na szczęście mój mąż waży tylko 75 kg a ja 57 kg, więc może ta wełna pozostanie na swoim miejscu   :Roll:  a dzieci jak będą łyżeczką w wełnie dłubać to stłukę na kwaśne jabłko  :cool:

----------


## gregmena

moge pocieszy ze dzieci sie o wiele chetniej bawia styropianem niz welna!!!!! jak juz odkryja male biale kuleczki chca ich miec jak najwiecej, albo by je zjesc, albo by je zbierac, albo by pokazac myszkom ze tu mozna cieplo zamieszkac... zreszta myszka mniej chetnie zamieszka w welnie chyba z deka kluje

ja tynku nie chcialem bo widzialem wiele schrzanionych tynków, plus zacieki, plus odpada, peka i trzeba pamietac ze domy 2w czesciej jesty co remontowac niz 3s

ale 2w ma zdecydowany jeden plus, sciana 3w jak jest dobrze zrobiona jest na wieki, a przy scianie 2w przy cokilkuletnicxh remontach tynku, zawsze mozna co kilka lat zmienic kolor domu, a ja tego na pewno nie zmienie, wiec mozna powiedziec ze masz 2w dzis niebieski, a za 5 lat mozesz latwo zrobic dom zielony

podiobnie z dachem ja robie z ceramiki w zalozeniu ze polezy spokojnie kilkadziesiat lat (mialem stary dom na bydowie i dachówka miala 80 lat i byla w super stanie) a robiac dach z blachy mozna zalozyc ze za 10-15 lat mozna dach zmienic

ale u mnie zona powiedziala slucha za 20 lat dzieci beda szly na studia i skad wiesz ze bedziesz mial kase na nowa elewacje czy na nowy dach???

pamietac nalezy o jednym kazda sciane mozna schrzanic i to jest podstawa problemu a nie technologia

----------


## mifim

A ja mam w ścianach nośnych 24 cm (z uwagi na jakość użytego materiału), a w szczytowych 18 cm. Dam na to 15 cm styropianu.
Zresztą jak to wspomniał Szaruś grubość ściany z Silki nie ma nic do grubości ocieplenia.

----------


## anpi

> 3w z 24 scian nosna
> 
> bo brak obaw czy kujac sciane naruszam jej nosnosc czy nie po prostu PEWNOSC
> 
> 3w bo elewacje na pewno trudniej zniszczyc..... szczegolnie jak sie ma dzieci, rower, psa, kota, pilke do kosza


A jak Ci się pobrudzi elewacja, to co zrobisz?

I jeszcze jedno - skąd masz pewność, że wytrzymałość ściany 24 cm z wykutymi bruzdami jest pewna na 100%, a ściany 18 cm - nie? Robiłeś jakieś obliczenia? Jesteś kontruktorem, architektem?

----------


## MarcinU

*Alison* Nie wiem, bo nie liczyłem ile trzeba dopłacić za silkę 24 - spróbuj policzyć ile trzeba dołożyć. Jak więcej niż 2000 zł to daj spokój i rób z 18.

Wełna 20 cm wydaje mi się trochę "na wyrost". W kilku wątkach prowadzono analizy o ile to zwiększa rzeczywiste oszczędności na cieple i wynikało z nich że dalsze inwestowanie w warstwę ocieplenia powyżej 15 cm. zwraca się po bardzo długim czasie (z racji utraty ciepła przez okna i wentylację). Policz ile tu mozna zaoszczędzić.

Co do 2w i 3w to zależy jaką chcesz mieć elewację. Jeżeli "normalną" tynkowaną to nie jestem przekonany czy jednak 3w nie jest droższa. Jeżeli chcesz pozostawić elewację o ceglanej strukturze to 3w. W grę wchodzi tez klinkier na elewacji i wtedy domek może byc śliczny, ale trochę drogi.

Natomiast wytrzymałośc elewacji z 3w jest faktycznie dużo większa. I tu nie ma co gadać. Tylko nie jestem przekonany do końca czy z 2w nie jest wystarczająco duża - za rok bedę pewnie wiedział więcej. Wtedy mogę doradzić.   :Wink2:

----------


## anpi

> *Alison* Nie wiem, bo nie liczyłem ile trzeba dopłacić za silkę 24 - spróbuj policzyć ile trzeba dołożyć. Jak więcej niż 2000 zł to daj spokój i rób z 18.


W moim przypadku zmiana z E-18 na E-24 kosztowałaby dodatkowo 2400 zł brutto, to jest prawie połowa kwoty, którą zapłaciłem za E-18 na cały dom. Pomijam już koszty transportu, które też by wzrosły, a w przypadku silikatów transport jest koszmarnie drogi.

Poza tym - mój projekt jest obliczony na E-18, a kable mają być prowadzone w ścianach. Myślę, że konstruktor nie podpisałby się pod tym, gdyby wytrzymałość była zagrożona.

----------


## anpi

A jeszcze jedno - producent Silki podaje, że z E-18 i E-15 można wznosić budynki do 4 kondygnacji. W takim razie dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem jest aż nadto wytrzymały, nawet gdy w ścianach są bruzdy.

----------


## ania

Ja buduję piętrowy z 18-stki. Tylko środkowa ściana konstrukcyjna jest z 24.  Tak wyliczył konstruktor.

----------


## bratki

Nośność - mój konstruktor sugeruje na dole 24 wyzej 18 (bedzie na skarpie i razem z piwnica w czesci domu beda to praktycznie trzy kondygnacje). Wiec mysle ze przede wszystkim wazne sa obliczenia dla konkretnego projektu (jak np. u ania), ale 18 wcale nie wykluczona dla parterowki. 

Ocieplenie - znow polegajac na slowach konstruktora: powyzej 15 cm welny zaczynają sie podobno klopoty spowodowane jej ciezarem. Mozliwe jednak ze wypowiedz ta dotyczyla ocieplnen budynkow wyzszych niz jednokondygnacyjne.

2W vs. 3W - ty mam pytanie czy ktos z Was silikatowcow, ociepla 2W metododą suchą (z wełną)? Nie moge nic wyczytac.

----------


## gregmena

Anpi, już na Twoje pytanie odpowiedziałem powyżej, elewacje 3w po prostu się czyści, a elewacje z 2w można po prostu co kilka lat wymienic, raz że to może być konieczność (uszkodzenia) a dwa to najwięszy plus 2w można np zmienic kolor elewacji, czego ja nie moge zrobić.... (chociaż w zasadzie zawsze moge ściane także otynkować  :wink: )

ale ja wybrałem wariant domu oszczędny, robię 3w, by się nie martwić odpadającym tynkiem i nie zmieniac elewacji, robię dach z ceramiki by za 20 lat nie zmieniac dachu....

budując dom 3w teraz i na przyszłośc, najważniejsze było to by było najtaniej i nic więcej

nie kwestionowałem że nie można budowac z silikatów 18, ale śmiałem się z budowania domu 18 silikat i 20 wełna, ani to mądre, ani oszczędne, ani sensowne... a na pewnoe kontrukcyjnie o niebo słabsze jak moje....

generalnie nie wiem dlaczego mówicie takie straszne kwoty że drożej 24 od 18, ja mam z niemiec i zapłaciłem chyba 300 zł więcej za 24 niż 18
może mówicie o silce, ale jej bym nie chciał jakościowo słabiutkie to w porównaiu z niemcami, a nawet ludynią (ale nie mówię o silce elewacyjnej)

----------


## anpi

> Anpi, już na Twoje pytanie odpowiedziałem powyżej, elewacje 3w po prostu się czyści, a elewacje z 2w można po prostu co kilka lat wymienic, raz że to może być konieczność (uszkodzenia) a dwa to najwięszy plus 2w można np zmienic kolor elewacji, czego ja nie moge zrobić.... (chociaż w zasadzie zawsze moge ściane także otynkować )
> 
> ale ja wybrałem wariant domu oszczędny, robię 3w, by się nie martwić odpadającym tynkiem i nie zmieniac elewacji, robię dach z ceramiki by za 20 lat nie zmieniac dachu....
> 
> budując dom 3w teraz i na przyszłośc, najważniejsze było to by było najtaniej i nic więcej
> 
> nie kwestionowałem że nie można budowac z silikatów 18, ale śmiałem się z budowania domu 18 silikat i 20 wełna, ani to mądre, ani oszczędne, ani sensowne... a na pewnoe kontrukcyjnie o niebo słabsze jak moje....
> 
> generalnie nie wiem dlaczego mówicie takie straszne kwoty że drożej 24 od 18, ja mam z niemiec i zapłaciłem chyba 300 zł więcej za 24 niż 18
> może mówicie o silce, ale jej bym nie chciał jakościowo słabiutkie to w porównaiu z niemcami, a nawet ludynią (ale nie mówię o silce elewacyjnej)


1. Jak zamierzasz czyścić elewację z silikatu? Chyba nie szczotką? Myślisz, że usługa czyszczenia będzie tańsza niż EWENTUALNA naprawa elewacji 2W? I myślisz, że po czyszczeniu będzie wyglądała jak nowa? Wątpię.

2. Skąd informacje o słabej jakości Silki? Robiłeś może jakieś badania?

----------


## gregmena

2. wzialem 2 cegly jedna z zakladów xella nazywala sie silka
2 cegla z zakladów pcmb niemce

ogladam ja i facet który stawia z silki

wnioski:
cegla z niemiec idealna, równa
silka minimalne nierównosci, ale jednak
szzcególnie z niemiec silikat dobry pod klej bo równy

w cegle z niemiec zadnych ubytków
w cegle z siliki minimalne ubytki, uszczerbane na rogach

koniec, zal goscia ze jak duren przeplacil za silke, a ja mam o wiele tansze niemce
on zaplacil za 18 silka o 4000 zl plus transport wiecej niz ja za 24 niemce transport gratis, przy czym on ma domek minimalnie mniejszy i chyba materiaBow mniej zamówi niz ja

ale ta dyskusja nie ma sensu, to tak samo czy ytong z xella jest zawse lepszy od BK z polskiej firmy???? nie a na pewno drozszy, chyba ze tez chodzi o haso ja mam z ytonga, ale nie buduje domu dla szpanu ani na handel

aha cegla z silki latwiej pekala przy drazeniu w niej

uwagi powyzesze nie dotycza silki elewacyjnej snieznobialej, wspaniala jakosc, tu nawet lepsza od elewacji bialej z niemiec, ale cena 2 zl za sztuke a ja zaplacilem 50 groszy brutto za sztuke z transportem gratis

oczywiscie dochodzi jedna róznica, ktos powie ALE JA MAM DOM Z SILKI Z XELLI a ja nie moge szpanowac, ale czy warto placic 2 razy wiecej ?????

1. nigdy nie czyscilem, ale wkrótce przed impregnacja, rusza w ruch szczotki, opowiem jak bylo....
widzialem domy z bialej silki elewacji i karcherem ludzie myja i jest ok

no ale tu zazdrosze 2w, mozna sobie co kilka lat remontowac elewacje i zmieniac kolorek
ale ja nie mam kasy




wracajac do watku czy 18 czy 24, czekam namoment az ktos napisze ze robi dom 12 cm a welna 30, przeciez bedzie cieplej

----------


## anpi

> wracajac do watku czy 18 czy 24, czekam namoment az ktos napisze ze robi dom 12 cm a welna 30, przeciez bedzie cieplej


Nie rozumiem Cię. Leczysz kompleksy, czy co? Przecież nikt tu nie promował takiej teorii - ocieplenie grubsze niż warstwa nośna.

----------


## gregmena

ANPI
1. zasada dyskutyjmy, a nie obrażajmy innych, wszyscy sie buduja i każdy ma wystarczająco dużo kłopotów, bym jeszcze zamiast argumentów czytał Twoje ataki na mnie.....

2. jak z Toba anpi dyskutowac skoro Ty w ogóle nie czytasz postów i wypowiedzi innych, piszesz, że nikt nie promuje tu teorii o grubszym ociepleniu niż warstwa nosna..... i że ja lecze swoje kompleksy, jak widze ty chyba tu leczysz swoją agresję, poczytaj wyżej wątek, cała ostatnia dykusja zaczeła się od rozmowy o silikacie na nośną 18 i wełnie 20 cm i wlasnie to zanegowałem, jako niezbyt mądre rozwiązanie

3. Anpi matematyka, 20 cm to więcej niż 18, więc chyba ty leczysz tui swoje urojenia, skoro atakujesz mnie i podpierasz swoją wypowiedż NIEPRAWDĄ

4. reasumując dykutujemy tu chyba o budownictwie, więc naprawde nie wiem dlaczego mnie atakujesz, gdybym leczył kompleksy to na pewno budowałbym z silki z xelli a nie z silikatów z PCMB niemce, albo pewnie budowałbym z YTONGa i smiał się z dziwaków silikatowych, albo z porothermu i smiałbym się z wszystkich produktów xelli
Anpi twój ostatni wątek, to atak a brak argumentów, ja opisałem swoje spostrzeżenia o cegłach i o grubościachg ściany... jeśłi rozmowy o budowaniu ci nie odpowiadają, przejdź na forum onetu albo wp tam na pewno możesz innych do woli poobrażac

koniec

----------


## anpi

> ANPI
> 1. zasada dyskutyjmy, a nie obrażajmy innych, wszyscy sie buduja i każdy ma wystarczająco dużo kłopotów, bym jeszcze zamiast argumentów czytał Twoje ataki na mnie.....
> 
> 2. jak z Toba anpi dyskutowac skoro Ty w ogóle nie czytasz postów i wypowiedzi innych, piszesz, że nikt nie promuje tu teorii o grubszym ociepleniu niż warstwa nosna..... i że ja lecze swoje kompleksy, jak widze ty chyba tu leczysz swoją agresję, poczytaj wyżej wątek, cała ostatnia dykusja zaczeła się od rozmowy o silikacie na nośną 18 i wełnie 20 cm i wlasnie to zanegowałem, jako niezbyt mądre rozwiązanie
> 
> 3. Anpi matematyka, 20 cm to więcej niż 18, więc chyba ty leczysz tui swoje urojenia, skoro atakujesz mnie i podpierasz swoją wypowiedż NIEPRAWDĄ
> 
> 4. reasumując dykutujemy tu chyba o budownictwie, więc naprawde nie wiem dlaczego mnie atakujesz, gdybym leczył kompleksy to na pewno budowałbym z silki z xelli a nie z silikatów z PCMB niemce, albo pewnie budowałbym z YTONGa i smiał się z dziwaków silikatowych, albo z porothermu i smiałbym się z wszystkich produktów xelli
> Anpi twój ostatni wątek, to atak a brak argumentów, ja opisałem swoje spostrzeżenia o cegłach i o grubościachg ściany... jeśłi rozmowy o budowaniu ci nie odpowiadają, przejdź na forum onetu albo wp tam na pewno możesz innych do woli poobrażac
> ...


1. Jeśli poczułeś się urażony tonem mojej wypowiedzi, to przepraszam. Ale... Twoja propozycja była ewidentną formą zaczepki. Chyba nie sądzisz, że znajdzie się ktoś, kto będzie budował z 18 cm muru i 30 cm ocieplenia?

2. Czytam inne posty. Ale chyba jest różnica między propozycją 18 cm + 20 cm, a Twoją propozycją 12 cm + 30 cm. Pomijam już fakt, że nie buduje się ścian nośnych zewnętrznych 12 cm.

3. Teoretycznie masz rację. Ale 18 cm + 20 cm to praktycznie "pół na pół" (biorąc pod uwagę tolerancję wymiarów materiałów). A Ty zaproponowałeś absurdalne 12 cm + 30 cm. Proporcje są trochę inne, nie sądzisz?

4. Nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi. Ja kupiłem Silkę, nie dlatego, że nazywa się Silka, tylko dlatego, że dostałem najlepsze warunki. Cegła to cegła, kupuję tam gdzie jest taniej i tyle.

----------


## gregmena

4 OK, u mnie były inne warunki a silka była strasznie droga, ale koło mnie jest wielu producentów, leżajsk, ludynia, niemce, może dlatego ceny silikatów niskie, a silka z daleka to droga
ta silka którą oglądałem nie była najlepsza... ale to nie oznacza że Twoja była równie fatalna

a co do 1,2 3, dom buduje się na ścianie nośnej....  ocieplenie służy czemu innemu, ale jak patrze na wypowiedzi ludzi, tylko patrzeć jak ktos na forum napisze, 18 silikat 25 wełna, a w sumie czemu nie 30, na pewno będzie mu cieplej, ale czy mądrzej i oszczędniej?? ściana także musi miec w naszym klimacie swoją grubość, ale nie tylko ze względu na zimę ale także na ewentualne podczas wielu dziesięcioleci użytkowania rożne w tejże ścianie, wiercenia, przybijania, obijania, wbijania, dlatego uważam że grubośc ściany 24 cm jest rozsądna.... a 18 cm o 6 cm mniej rozsądna...., horrorem uważam pojawiające się niusy o stawianiu ściany nośnej z silki 15......, nawet jerśli tak producenci piszą.....

----------


## anpi

> 4 OK, u mnie były inne warunki a silka była strasznie droga, ale koło mnie jest wielu producentów, leżajsk, ludynia, niemce, może dlatego ceny silikatów niskie, a silka z daleka to droga
> ta silka którą oglądałem nie była najlepsza... ale to nie oznacza że Twoja była równie fatalna
> 
> a co do 1,2 3, dom buduje się na ścianie nośnej....  ocieplenie służy czemu innemu, ale jak patrze na wypowiedzi ludzi, tylko patrzeć jak ktos na forum napisze, 18 silikat 25 wełna, a w sumie czemu nie 30, na pewno będzie mu cieplej, ale czy mądrzej i oszczędniej?? ściana także musi miec w naszym klimacie swoją grubość, ale nie tylko ze względu na zimę ale także na ewentualne podczas wielu dziesięcioleci użytkowania rożne w tejże ścianie, wiercenia, przybijania, obijania, wbijania, dlatego uważam że grubośc ściany 24 cm jest rozsądna.... a 18 cm o 6 cm mniej rozsądna...., horrorem uważam pojawiające się niusy o stawianiu ściany nośnej z silki 15......, nawet jerśli tak producenci piszą.....


Nie rozumiem, dlaczego się upierasz, że 18 cm to "nierozsądna" grubość ściany. Skoro materiał ma odpowiednią wytrzymałość, architekci projektują i OBLICZAJĄ domy dla ściany 18 cm, to po co robić grubszą? Droższy transport, więcej zaprawy, mniejsza powierzchnia pomieszczeń - to wady grubszej ściany.

Ja mam do Ludyni jakieś 40 km, a mimo to ich dział handlowy jest na tyle mało elastyczny, że bardziej mi się opłaciło przywieźć Silkę z magazynu oddalonego o ponad 100 km, a i tak zapłaciłem ponad 1000 zł mniej niż za Ludynię. Poza tym Ludynia nie zapewnia transportu z HDS-em. Mam rozładowywać ręcznie?

----------


## gregmena

obliczenia, obliczeniami... architekci w tych domach nie mieszkają.... przyklad, ja mam w projekcie wieźbe pod dachówke ceramiczną, a mój cieśla (naprawde dobry) zlapal sie za glowe jak ktos mógl taką więźbe zaprojektować, że to dachu nie utrzyma ..... a zaprojektowal architekt......

co do 18, patrz wyżej uwagi użytkownika MarcinaU, może niech ktoś kto ma 18 oceni najlepiej

"Ale do tematu. Budując ponownie dałbym jednak silkę 24. Z niechęcią (z racji na formę wypowiedzi) ale przyznam rację gregmena - jak elektryk zaczął wkuwać kable to trochę mnie przeraziło, że zostaje 15 i mniej bloczka. A bruzda lecieć miała dookoła domu. Dlatego w części domu kable są w ścianie, a w części na ścianie. "

transport dla mnie czy bym wióz 18 czy 24 - gratis i rozladunek też
wiecej zaprawy - fakt
mniejsza powierzchnia - murarz budowal maksymalnie na zewnątrz i fundamenty i ściany na nich, moglem miec sciane 1w a mniejszy dom gdyby ktos zrobil do wewnątrz.... mówiąc obrazowo

grubsza ściana to stabilność - pamietaj przez wiele dziesiecioleci bedziesz w tej scianie robil wiele rzeczy, kul, ryl, wbijal.... obys nie doszedl do momenty ze sciana stoi na 5 cm nosnej..... a w 25 bedzie to jeszcze 11, róznica jest
chocialz mopze ty przez cale zycie tego domu po prostu nic nie bedziesz robil w scianie nosnej....

ludynia to komuna, masz racje

silka jest ok, moze ja widzialem jakas wyjatkowo wadliwą partie materialu...., zresztą nie mówie ze silka jest zla, jest bardzo dobra, ja tylko mówię, że cegly z niemiec podobaly mi się bardziej

Anpi nasza dyskusja do niczego nie prowadzi, zbudowales z 18 i jest Ok, ja jestem starą smieszną konserwą co ma dom z 24 nosnej  i sciane 3w, nie jestem modny, nie buduje 2w, nie mam dachu z blachy, ale z ceramiki, i mój dom to bunkier, no i jeszcze mam welne a nie styropian

powiem jedno silikaty są Ok, można budowac i 2w i 3w, byle nie 1w, myslenie moje i anpi to 2 rózne style myslenia i do zgody nie dojdzie
to nie do pogodzenia, tak samo jak nie dojda do zgody zwolennicy 2w i 3w

----------


## MarcinU

*Gregmena* - jak już powołujesz się na mnie to pamietaj moje zdanie - ściana nośna to jedno ocieplenie to drugie. Nie spodziewaj się, że ktoś zaproponuje budowanie z 12. Ale 18 + 25 ocieplenia to już może się zdarzyć. Dlaczego? Bo 18 jest konstrukcyjnie dopuszczalna, a 25 ocieplenia jest cieplejsze niż 15. A czy warto? To już osobna dyskusja nie mająca związku z całym tym wątkiem.

----------


## gregmena

nie powoluje sie na ciebie, ja tylko ciebie cytuję....
oczywiście wszystko można, także 18 nosna plus 25 welna, mozna nawet 24 nosna plus 30 welna
zreszta mozna i 18 plus 30 a moze 2 razy po 20 welna, na pewno nikt nie bedzie mial cieplejszego domu, prawda, fakt

ja tylko delikatnie zaznaczam ze jak sie robi sciane 18, to nie tylko podczas budowy, ale takze przez kilkadziesiat lat budowy w tej scianie robimy rózne rzeczy, Ty marcin wkuwales kable.... ale za 10 lat do czegos bedziesz kul sciany do czegos co moze dzis w ogóle nie istnieje, dziś masz w niektórych miejscach sciane 15, a jak jeszcze pokujesz, to bedzie nosna 10

po prostu 24 jest stabilniejsze i pewniejsze i w zasadzie nie wiem czemu po prostu anpi mi nie przyzna racji.... przeciez ja przyznaje ze 18 jest dopuszczalne, ale ze wzgledu na nieprzewidywalnosc, co w przyszlosci bedziemy w scianie robic, niezbyt pewne
zreszta o co to rozmowa
robisz 18 ok
robisz 24 ok

mi murarz, powiedzial nie rób 18, w hurtowni sie smiali, (za 24 zaplacilem  300 zl wiecej wiec chyba duzo nie zarobili wiecej), w projekcie mam 24, wiec zrobilem 24 i mysle ze w przyszlosci mam wiekszą swobode kucia w scianach niz gdybym mial 18, czy to prawda?????

----------


## MarcinU

> mysle ze w przyszlosci mam wiekszą swobode kucia w scianach niz gdybym mial 18, czy to prawda?????


Prawda. I z tym się zgadzam. Natomiast nie ma to nic do rzeczy jeżeli chodzi o ocieplenie. Na 24 też można dać 30 cm wełny.

----------


## gregmena

OK ciesze sie ze sie zgadzamy, na początku tej dyskusji wysmialem sciane 2w 18 plus 20, glownie z powodu nosnej ...., fakt faktem, jeśli do silikatów dajemy ocieplenie minimum 12, można dawac nieograniczona grubność welny, nawet i 20, gdzie dojdziemy do momenty ze ocieplenie jest grubsze niz sciana nosna a ja poddalem w watpliwośc sens sciany gdzie dom "stoi" na ociepleniu..., poddalem w watpliwosc poniewaz kujac sciane nosna, mozemy doprowadzic do momentu ze dom naprawde stoi na ociepleniu, ktora zreszta przy 2w latwo uszkodzic i co wtedy dziura..????
ale prawda jest taka ze ryjąc w ścianie, nawet i 24 mozemy zniszczyc, np raz postawic sejf w scianie, a za kilka lat wyjac sejm.... i co sciana stoi na ociepleniu

----------


## MarcinU

> ale prawda jest taka ze ryjąc w ścianie, nawet i 24 mozemy zniszczyc, np raz postawic sejf w scianie, a za kilka lat wyjac sejm.... i co sciana stoi na ociepleniu


Co by się nie stało ściana stoi na ... ścianie. ocieplenie jest tylko do niej przyklejone. Jak zrobisz w ścianie dziurę, nawet taką jak sejf na wylot to ściana stoi z uwagi na swoją konstrukcję. Ocieplenie nie wiem jak grube jej nie wzmacnia. Podobnie jak ściana 3W - zewnętrzna warstwa jest osłonowa, nie konstrukcyjna. Więc na wytrzymałość ściany nie ma znaczenia czy przykryjesz ją gazetą czy 30 cm wełny (no może ma bo wełna w końcu troche waży  :Smile: )

----------


## picasso

Witam,

Juz prawie jestem silikatowcem, bo wlasnie negocjuje cene na Silke E24 (20MPa). Chcialem sie Was poradzic czy warto szukac taniej czy to co dostalem to standard (to moje pierwsze negocjacje budowlane :smile: , bo wydaje mi sie, ze dostalem sensowna oferte. Na stronie Xelli Silka jest w cenie 3.62/bloczek + transport jakies 900pln. Ja wynegocjowalem taka oferte: 3.09/bloczek, transport malymi partiami z HDS gratis (okolo 7 transportow). (Acha, buduje sie pod warszawa, wiec chodzi mi o tutejsze ceny)
Co sadzicie? Mi sie wydaje to dobra oferta, ale moze to standard i warto jeszcze poszukac? Prosze o szybka odpowiedz, bo do konca tygodnia musze podjac decyzje o zakupie.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> ... mi murarz, powiedzial nie rób 18, w hurtowni sie smiali, (za 24 zaplacilem  300 zl wiecej wiec chyba duzo nie zarobili wiecej), w projekcie mam 24, wiec zrobilem 24 i mysle ze w przyszlosci mam wiekszą swobode kucia w scianach niz gdybym mial 18, czy to prawda?????


Troszeczkę dziwne argumenty aby budować ściany 24. Ja mam M18 i jak już wybuduję to nie mam zamiaru już nic więcej kuć. Co ja mówię (piszę) ja prawie wcale nie kułem mojej 18. Od podłogi do liczniku pod wiązkę przewodóe elektrycznych i tyle. Kanalizację zabuduję. Po co kuć? CO, CWU - wszystko w podłogach tylko w kotłowni pójdzie na ścianie ale tylko niektóre. A powiesić obrazek czy szawkę w kuchni??? Nie przesadzajcie. Jak często zmienia się meble w kuchi???

----------


## Wakmen

Co do mojej ściany M18 w przyszłym tygodniu ocieplam 15 cm styropianu. Chciałem 16 ale była o wiele droższa więc zrezygnowałem.

----------


## gregmena

wakeman - Ty chyba jesteś wróżka!!!!!

a co jeśi za 15 lat będziesz remontowal swój system grzewczy domu a tu jest super nowosc, alternatywne źródło ogrzewania, super tanie, koszt ogrzewania 1 zl/miesiecznie... ale bedzie wymagalo kucia w scianie???? czy wtedy tez powiesz nie chce tego cche nadal archaiczne gazowe, bo nie bede kul w scianie.....

wszystko zalezy od sposobu myslenia, ty myslisz DZIS wiem ze nie bede nigdy kul, a ja mysle NIewiem czy za 15 lat nie bede kul, a 24 daje mi wieksza swobode kucia niz 18, sam to przyznasz....

tak jak zrobilem sciane 3w, bo niew iem czy za 10 lat nie powiesze kosza na scianie....

tak jak zrobilem dach z dachówki ceramicznej, bo za 15-20 lat dzieci pojda na studia a ja bede potrzebowal kasy na ich studia a nie na remont dachu, niestac mnie na robienie dachu z gontu i naprawianie dachu co 15 lat

poza tym zrobilem po prost sciane 3w taniej niz 2w nie tracąc nic z metrazu domu i tylko o to mi chodzilo, o stabilna pewna sciane i ekonomike

do picasso ceny które podaleś bylyby dla mnie horrorem
ja mialem za cegle 24 bodajze 1.80 pióro-wpust brutto transport i rozladunek gratis
na 18 oszczędziłbym bodajże 300 zł

ja jestem konserwa, dom chce mieć solidny, 3w, z elewacją, dach z dachówki....  i tyle

----------


## acca5

Boże! a gdzie zdobyłes silke w tak niskiej cenie??!!

----------


## gregmena

zanim podjąłem decyzje z której silki budować, oglądałem te cegły z xella, ludyni, niemiec i leżajska....

i jakościowo najgorzej silka jakaś nierówna, odłamane brzegi i zrezygnowaem z niej na rzecz niemiec, któa była równie udana jak ludynia i leżajsk.... poza tym oglądaem budowy z silki i myśle ze niemce biją xelle

a cenowo silka to horror, a wolanie kasy za transport jest śmiechu warte
dlatego mam z niemiec, prawie o połowe taniej i transport i rozładunek gratis (ale kupoiwawem w miejscowej hurtowni nie w samym zakładzie, w zakładzie cena była wyższa...)

----------


## anpi

> zanim podjąłem decyzje z której silki budować, oglądałem te cegły z xella, ludyni, niemiec i leżajska....
> 
> i jakościowo najgorzej silka jakaś nierówna, odłamane brzegi i zrezygnowaem z niej na rzecz niemiec, któa była równie udana jak ludynia i leżajsk.... poza tym oglądaem budowy z silki i myśle ze niemce biją xelle
> 
> a cenowo silka to horror, a wolanie kasy za transport jest śmiechu warte
> dlatego mam z niemiec, prawie o połowe taniej i transport i rozładunek gratis (ale kupoiwawem w miejscowej hurtowni nie w samym zakładzie, w zakładzie cena była wyższa...)


Coś kręcisz. Twierdzisz, że budujesz z silkatu 24 cm, tymczasem Niemce nie produkują takiego bloczka, tylko 25 cm. Jeszcze jakieś dampingowe ceny podajesz.

Może wstaw jakieś zdjęcia Twojej budowy, bo coś zaczynam podejrzewać, że jesteś tylko budowniczym-gawędziarzem.

----------


## GregMarzden

Byc moze zadam pytanie na ktore padla juz odpwiedz, ale ten watek jest bardzo rozbudowany a ja nie mam teraz czasu aby dokladnie przestudiowac go od deski do deski.

Tak wiec pytanie jest nastepujace, kiedy nalezy zagruntwac sciany z silikatow? Czy mozna zrobic to juz na etapie stanu surowego otwartego?

Dziekuje za pomoc.

/GregM

----------


## RYDZU

> wszystko zalezy od sposobu myslenia, ty myslisz DZIS wiem ze nie bede nigdy kul, a ja mysle NIewiem czy za 15 lat nie bede kul, a 24 daje mi wieksza swobode kucia niz 18, sam to przyznasz....


*Gregmena* - co ty masz z tym kuciem? W kamieniołomach robisz czy co?  :Confused:   :cool:  

Z ciekawości - jakiej klasy masz te bloczki z Niemiec? Bo *Picasso* kupuje bloczki klasy 20 
- których niemce nawet w ofercie nie mają (swoją drogą - w tych to się musi dopiero fajnie kuć  :big grin:  ).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gregmena

rydzu nic tylko takie jaja, mieszkam w bloku i normalnie se mieszkam, 15 lat i nic, a tu pewnego dnia sysze kucie..... a 15 lat nic nie kuło... a tu stuk stuk i puk i sąsiad mi do domu wlazł..... i tu zobaczyłem na zywca różnice 18 cm a 24 cm...... nibny nie wiele a JEDNAK....

dziś nic nie kuje, ale za 15 lat nie wiem...

dach robie tez z dachówki, bo burzyłem dom na działce i dachówka po 80 latach była piękna... dlatego robie z dachówki i wiem ze za 15 lat nie bede zdzieral GONTu czy blachy.... 

po prostu patrze wstecz....., dlatego jak słysze wakeman ze nigdy nie będzie kuł, to śmiac mi sie chce......., tak jak się z sąsiada uśmiałem, który też przez 15 lat NIC NIE KUŁ

mówię ze jestem tradycyjną konserwą i uważam że dom moją fortecą i stawiam go na ścianie nośnej.......

----------


## gregmena

Anpi daj meila, wyśle ci na priw zdjęcia.... (bo nie umiem tu wstawić)

osz choolera ale wtopa rzeczywiście niemce mają 25... co mnie jeszcze bardziej cieszy niz 24 i 18...  :smile: 

ceny żadne nie dumpingowe, a nawet mogo byc taniej, płaciłem hurtowni za cały materiał na dom w styczniu, materiały odbierałem od maja i czerwca.... wpłacie kolosalna sumę z góry, to i ceny były dobre... a poza tym sam przyznasz że ceny w styczniu są inne niż w środku sezonu..... i sam przyznasz że jak kupuje wszystko to można wynegocjowac lepszą cenę niż kilka palet cegły.. poza tym jak ktoś śledzi cennik w niemcach, wie że jeszcze w kwietniu cena bez rabatu była 2.40 zl brutto, a obecnie bez rabatu jest 2.90 .... rabat około 20% w hurtowni.... więc ceny takie sobie dostałem na silikat, myśle ze moglo byc lepiej, naprawde ogromny upust w porównianiu z cena z dzis mialem na welne gdy placilem za nią w styczniu..... wełna rockton rocwoola - poezja, niech się chowa styropian

----------


## Janussz

24-18=6cm
Takie niby nic, a cieszy  :Lol:   powiedziała żona do męża zaharowanego na budowie ich wspólnego gniazdka.

----------


## picasso

> 24-18=6cm
> Takie niby nic, a cieszy   powiedziała żona do męża zaharowanego na budowie ich wspólnego gniazdka.



moze to jest tak jak z samochodami....im wieksza fura to tym....wieksza sciana   :big grin:

----------


## gregmena

oj jezdze vanem wiec moze racja....
a w porównaniu z projektem i sciana 2w, robiac sciane 3w nic nie stracilem powierzchni uzytkowej domu, a nawet zyskalem, bo murarz tak kombinowal by wyjsc na zewnatrz poczynajac od fundamentów.....

zreszta akurat chyba mylimy pojecia przeciez mozna jak niektórzy zrobic spokojnie sciane 2w grubsza od 3w.... byly tu już zapytania o 18 cm sciane nosna i 30 welna......


ludzie to wolny kraj i kazdy robi jak cche, jeden robi jak ja 3w i dachem dachówki, elewacja z cegielki.... bo policzylem ze taniej mnie to wychodzi DZIŚ, i na pewno taniej wychodzi mnie to za 15 lat

drugi robi sciane 2w 18 silikat, da na to 15 styropianiu, na dach gont i też dobrze... a że wcale nie taniej a za 15 lat remont budynku....., toz co najwyzej przegoni myszy z styropianu.....

dzis sciana 3w wyszla mnie nie drozej niz sciana 2w

a co do kosztów za 10-15 lat widze u ludzi domy sprzed 10 lat-15 lat
widze u  ludzi domy 3w z dachówką, i elewacja z cegielki nadal są piękne

a domy 2w tynkowane i z gontem alba blachą są już z powodów nie tylko estetycznych do remontu
mnie nie jest stać na droga budowę 2w i wrzucic na dom jakis gont, bo za 15 lat dzieci idą na studia (oby) i nie wiem czy bedzie mnie stac na to....

ale budujta jak chceta i mi pozwólcie

----------


## anpi

> ale budujta jak chceta i mi pozwólcie


Nikt Ci nie zabrania. To Ty za wszelką cenę próbujesz przekonać wszystkich, że robią źle, a Ty dobrze. Cały świat się sprzysiągł przeciwko Tobie?

----------


## gregmena

ok, 


anpi ale ty w kazdym wątku tu atakujesz mnie, a argumentów poza atakiem nie masz zadnych juz nawet oskarżyles mnie ze jestem klamca i nie buduje domu, a meila do dzis minie podales bym ci przeslal foty

więc sorry ja podaje argumenty i swoje zdanie, a ty atakujesz mnie personalnie i nic wiecej

kto ma racje????

ja mysle ze mamy tylko inne myslenie, ja mysle cio bedzie i dzis i za 20 lat, a wy myslicie byle dzis bylo dobrze.... patrz wakema nigdy nuie bede kul w scianie..... a reke sobie wakeman da za to uciac za 20 lat?????

----------


## anpi

> ok, 
> 
> 
> anpi ale ty w kazdym wątku tu atakujesz mnie, a argumentów poza atakiem nie masz zadnych juz nawet oskarżyles mnie ze jestem klamca i nie buduje domu, a meila do dzis minie podales bym ci przeslal foty
> 
> więc sorry ja podaje argumenty i swoje zdanie, a ty atakujesz mnie personalnie i nic wiecej
> 
> kto ma racje????
> 
> ja mysle ze mamy tylko inne myslenie, ja mysle cio bedzie i dzis i za 20 lat, a wy myslicie byle dzis bylo dobrze.... patrz wakema nigdy nuie bede kul w scianie..... a reke sobie wakeman da za to uciac za 20 lat?????


Chyba źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Nie atakuję Cię, nie znam Cię. Dziwi mnie tylko trochę Twoje zacietrzewienie. I tyle.

Mój mail: [email protected]

----------


## Szaruś

gregmena, ja już cię  nie za bardzo rozumiem.

Spór jest o ścianę 2w-3w, czy o grubość warstwy nośnej 18, 24 cm?

Bo jedon do drugiego ma się jak piernik do wiatraka.

----------


## anpi

> gregmena, ja już cię  nie za bardzo rozumiem.
> 
> Spór jest o ścianę 2w-3w, czy o grubość warstwy nośnej 18, 24 cm?
> 
> Bo jedon do drugiego ma się jak piernik do wiatraka.


Wydaje mi się, że gregmena za wszelką cenę chce nam udowodnić, że jedyną słuszną grubością ściany jest 24 cm, a (ostatnio) jedynym słesznym pokryciem dachu - dachówka ceramiczna  :Lol:

----------


## gregmena

anpi zasugerowaeś że jestem kłamcą a to nie mile....

dachówka ceramiczna nie jest jedynym slusznym, ale na pewno najlepszym i tyle, chyba nie ma zadnych watpliwosci, jesli pytam w hurtowni o cene blachy a pan mi mówi ze ta blacha to 36 zl za metr to juz zaczyna oznaczac ze dach z ceramiki nie jest miazdzaco drozszy.... nawet pomimo drogich dodatków

szarus ta chora nic nie wnoszaca dyslusja z gregmenem, rozpoczela sie od mojego smiechu z propozycji sciany 18 nosna plus 30 welna

przyznaje ze nie ide za prądem marketingu i reklamy i nie buduje 2w z 18 nosnej....

proponuje zakonczyc watek dyskusji o niczym, niech kazdy buduje jak chce, o slusznosci rozwiazan porozmawiajmy za 15-20 lat

podkreslalem wiele razy ja jestem konserwa buduje z starego materialu jakim jest silikat, buduje nie jak mi kaza reklamy 1w, czy 2w ale 3w

powiedzcie lepiej czym zaimpregnowac elewacje z silikatu najlepiej

----------


## brachol

jak juz tak o tych cm rozmawiamy top moze ktos mi powie czy ma sciane fundamentowa lana na szerokosc 18 cm pod silke czy wszyscy maja 24 i na tym silke 18? I czy w ogole mozna dac sciane lana grudosci 18 czy bedzie odpowiednio wytrzymala?

----------


## holikk

Drodzy forumowicze , te 6 cm oszczędności na ścianie fundamentowej to już rosyjska ruletka. Jak ktoś lubi codziennie sprawdzać czy jego dom jeszcze stoi, czu już przypadkiem  gdzieś się wali to proszę bardzo. Ale ja wolę skakać na spadochronie , jak mam sobie podnosić ciśnienie. W domu chcę być spokojny.  :big grin:  

Pozdro

----------


## Szaruś

Ja mam ściany piwnicy lane, żelbetowe, grubości 15 cm. Dom stoi bez żadnych rys czy peknięć.

----------


## Szaruś

Gregmena, a mój sąsiad to sobie strzelił domek z bloczków wapienno-piaskowych 300 mm. Bo też się bał, że nie będzie miał jak spożytkować swoje siły przy kuciu w śianie.

O, z takich bloczków:

http://www.megahaz.hu/pdf/12.pdf

----------


## anpi

> anpi zasugerowaeś że jestem kłamcą a to nie mile...


Nie przesadzaj. Po prostu nie chciało mi się wierzyć w Twoje opowieści.

----------


## gregmena

Anpi ale w co ci sie nie chciało wierzyć?? że ktoś buduje ściane 3w??? że ktoś ma nosną 25, robię tak jak mam w projekcie i tyle.... więc po cóż twa złosliwośc????? 
czy już wszyscy wierzą tylko w marketing i reklame i uwierzyliże norma to 2w albo 1w??? przeciez to drożej i mniej pewnie, nie wspominajc nawet o pojawiających się na forum muratora wątkach typu jak powiesic kosz na ścianie 2w albo że tynki pekąją na 2w
Nie przysięgam tez jak niektórzy ze na pewno nigdy nie będe kuł w ścianach... bo to już dopiero szczyt głupoty... choćby z powodu braku przewidywalności przyszłości.... a co jeśłi za 15 lat będziemy wymieniac nasze ogrzewania i wląsnie będzie nowe supertanie ogrzewania które dawac bedzie darmowa energie ale  będzie wymagało kucia...

oczywiście na szczęscie to wolny kraj i naprawde sie ciesze że budujecie jak chcecie, nawet fundamenty, nawet ściane o grubości 15, 18

szaruś i tówj znajomy zrobił coś złego??? 
widze jakąś dziwną złośliwośc z waszej strony, gdzie zamiast argumentów o słuszności ściany 18, są ataki personalne na mnie i po co???

próbowałem już kilka razy zakończyc tą dyskusje, ja podałem swoje argumenty, wy zapewniliście że nigdy w ścianach nie będziecie kuć przez całe życie ( :wink: ), więc dajmy sobie siana pogadajmy za 20 lat


PAX

----------


## anpi

> Anpi ale w co ci sie nie chciało wierzyć?? że ktoś buduje ściane 3w??? że ktoś ma nosną 25, robię tak jak mam w projekcie i tyle.... więc po cóż twa złosliwośc?????


Strasznie jesteś przewrażliwoony na swoim punkcie. 

A co do tego czy Ci wierzę czy nie - najpierw się upierałeś, że budujesz z bloczków 24 cm. Okazało się, że jednak nie. Upierasz się, że kupiłeś bloczki 24 cm taniej niż 18 cm. To też ciekawe. Poza tym w kółko powtarzasz tą samą śpiewkę o ścianie 3W i dachówce ceramicznej.

Dla mnie możesz budować nawet ścianę 8-warstwową. Nie wiem tylko po co się tak zacietrzewiasz?




> Nie przysięgam tez jak niektórzy ze na pewno nigdy nie będe kuł w ścianach... bo to już dopiero szczyt głupoty...


No, teraz to Ty obrażasz innych.




> szaruś i tówj znajomy zrobił coś złego??? 
> widze jakąś dziwną złośliwośc z waszej strony, gdzie zamiast argumentów o słuszności ściany 18, są ataki personalne na mnie i po co???


Postawiłeś sobie za punkt honoru walkę o wyższość 3W nad 2W?

Niestety - nadal nie wierzę, że w ogóle budujesz jakiś dom. Miałeś mi przysłać zdjęcia. I co? Do dziś nie doszły  :Lol:

----------


## Szaruś

> szaruś i tówj znajomy zrobił coś złego??? 
> widze jakąś dziwną złośliwośc z waszej strony, gdzie zamiast argumentów o słuszności ściany 18, są ataki personalne na mnie i po co???



Złego nic nie zrobił. Po prostu odciążył sobie trochę kieszeń. Ale jak ktoś ma dużo kasy, to czemu nie. To i tak cienka ściana nośna, bo na Węgrzech to zasadniczo budują z 38 cm.

Ja mam ścianę nośną 18 cm robiną na klej. W domu mam rozprowadzoną elektrykę w peszlach, rury na wodę, ogrzewanie, itp. itd. Hydraulicy kuli, elektryk kuł, na tej ścianie wisi zbiornik na wodę 300 l (waga około 350 kg) i nic. Więc argumenty, żebym miał wydawać 33% więcej kasy na ścianę 24 cm, i na dodatek zmniejszać sobie powierzchnię użytkową domu do mnie nie przemawiają ani trochę.

A to czy ktoś ma 2W, czy 3W to już inna para kaloszu nie mająca nic wspólnego z 18 czy 24 cm.

----------


## gregmena

ja za 25 zamiast 18 zapłaciłem 300 zł więcej, taka była oferta od hurtowni, jak to stwierdzili piasek nic nie kosztuje więc dlatego 15 jest nie droższa niż 18....

natomiast co do oszczędności to miałem robić z klejem ale rozmawiając z przedtsawicielem producenta posmiał się że głupie ludzie robią na klej bo w reklame uwierzyli.... podobnie murarz, podobnie w hurtowni..., więc mam na zaprawe i wiem ze jedni robią na zaprawe drudzy na klej... i wiadomo na klej o wiele drożej, plus jedna warstwa cegły więcej.... więc szaruś co do oszczędności to raczej postanowiłeś drogo zrobić.... owszem jest niby argument za klejem że ciepłochronny, ale prawda jest taka ze współczynnik tez przy siliktach tak naprawde zalezy nie od kleju czy zaprawy ale od grubości ocieplenia

no to szaruś nieźle odciążyłeś swoją kieszeń, ale jak mówie to wolny kraj każdy może wywalac kasy ile chce i w co chce

----------


## anpi

*gregmena*, ładnie wygląda Twój dom. 

Możesz zdradzić, ile kosztuje Cię murowanie ściany 3W i ile zapłaciłeś za metr kwadratowy materiałów na ściany?

----------


## gregmena

anpi dziękuje wreszcie miło możemy porozmawiać.....


po pierwsze z moim domem ryzykowałem, bo wszyscy mówili ze silikaty są beeee. poczynając od murarzy..

a dziś obcy ludzie przychodzą i się zachwycają, szczególnie tą elewacją z cegły łupanej......!!!! SZOKKKKKK nikt takiej ściany w dalekiej okolicy nie ma!!! i jest mi teraz bardzo miło.. nawet ci co mają 2w i tynk teraz żałują.... to miłe, tym bardziej że jakoś mądrze zrezygnowałem z kolorowej elewacji na rzecz białej, a dzięki temu elementy kolorowej elewacji (podmurówka) i dach z ceramiki niesamowicie upiekniają ten dom, a na tle białej cegły dachówka creatona to szok tak robi wrażenie....

potem miałem murarza co powiedzial ze nie zrobi ściany 3w tylko 2w a potem go przegoniłem i nowy murarz rozwalił fundamenty i zrobił je pod 3w, kłopotów co nie miara, więc jestem bardzo omylny jak widzicie

w pewnym etapie maiłem w styczniu zamówione wszystkie do dachu materiały.... na 3w, potem je z dopłatą zmieniałem na 2w (niestety wełna na 2w jest hiper droga a tynk silikatowy też), ale na końcu znowu zmieniłem materiały z 2w na materiały na 3w i materiały na 3w były tańsze więc miałem rezerwe

murarz powiedział tyle samo za ściane 2w co 3w, a przeciez od razu mam ściane z ociepleniem, więc robocizna przy 3w taniej, materiały przy 3w taniej niż przy 2w..... moja ściana to dowód że sciana 3w moze wyjśc taniej niż 2w

ceny nie policzyłem kosztów ściany bo się nie da...

najmdrzejsze że gross materiałów zapłaciłem z góry w styczniu, za cegłe 25 6nfd czyli pw miałem 1.90 brutto (cegła 18 była za 1.80), teraz brakło mi 3 palety a cena płacę 3.10.... brakło mi tez pare palet wełny i zapłaciłem chyba 60% niż w styczniu, za cegłe łupaną biała w styczniu zapłaciłem 50 groszy (ludzie elewacja za 50 groszy cegła!!!!) teraz na stronie jest po 80 groszy i niestety też musiałem domówić 4 pately... ale jest to wynik także podniesienia poddasza o 2 cegły, miałem robić na klej ale wszyscy poczynając od producenta mi odradzili, mówiąc że koszt ma się nijak do ekonomiki i zysku, że sens jeśłi już to ma ale predzzej przy 2w...
nie wiem chyba mi koszt ściany wyszedł około max 110-130 zł (liczę w to cegłe nośną, wełne, elewacje plus robocizne i oczywiście zaprawe), ale w zimie znajde i dokładnie to policze i na pewno sie tym podziele, gdyby nie kilka bledów wyszłoby taniej....bo teraz wiem że można było taniej!!!!! ale ciesze sie że silikaty wybrałem....

wkrótce więżba

potem dekarz, podeśle anpi ci dalsze zdjęcia....


ściany 2w nigdy nie chciałem i styropianu też ja mieszkam na wsi, myszy szybko zamieszkuja w styropianie i nie jest to miłe, czy 2w czy 3w wybór każdy jest dobry (oby nie 1w, ja wybrałem 3w bo myśle że trwalsza.... i a także z powodu forum muratora bo w zimie czytając pamietam dyskusje ludzi jak powiesic kosz na ścianie 2w i porady wcale nie były proste, nie mówiąc o rozmowach by nie opierac roweru o ściane 2w, grubośc nośnej to wg też kwestia wyboru, jeśłi ktoś daje sobie reke uciąć jak wakeman że nigdy niuc nie pokuje w ścianie przez cały żywot domu, zwracam honor 18 to doskonały wybór.... ja pewnie bede kuł, np sejf......

----------


## anpi

*gregmena*, zgadzam się, że ściana 3W jest trwalsza. Jednak tańsza jest tylko w Twoim przypadku, bo kupowałeś materiały poza sezonem. 

Ja buduję także z silikatów, co prawda 2W, materiały kupowałem w sezonie, ale dostałem spory rabat. Poza tym murują mi to na zaprawę cementowo-wapienną, więc tu też dodatkowa oszczędność.

Bloczki 18 cm kosztowały mnie ok. 38 zł za metr kwadratowy.
Do tego dojdzie prawdopodobnie styropian 15 cm, koszt ok. 24 zł za metr, tynk nie wiem ile jeszcze, ale mam nadzieję, że zmieszczę się poniżej 100 zł za metr kwadratowy ściany (same materiały bez robocizny).

Ciekaw jestem jeszcze ile policzył Ci murarz za metr kwadratowy ściany?

----------


## gregmena

fakt jest taki ze w styczniu w hurtowni zostawilem prawie 40 000 zl to i ceny byly idealne, zwlaszcza teraz gdy braklo paru rzeczy to widzer roznice ogromna, )teraz cegla 3.10 zl a ja placilem 1.90...

a jak sie liczy ile wychodzi murarz za metr

----------


## anpi

> fakt jest taki ze w styczniu w hurtowni zostawilem prawie 40 000 zl to i ceny byly idealne, zwlaszcza teraz gdy braklo paru rzeczy to widzer roznice ogromna, )teraz cegla 3.10 zl a ja placilem 1.90...
> 
> a jak sie liczy ile wychodzi murarz za metr


Ja płacę za murowanie od metra. Za inne prace - dniówkę. Plus pomocnik. Rozumiem, że Ty podpisałeś umowę na całość? W takim przypadku rzeczywiście ciężko policzyć koszt murowania metra ściany.

----------


## gregmena

murarz za cały dom, od fundamentów (no nowo robionych) robiąc ściane 3w, czyli już ocieploną, i robiąc elewacje z cegiełki bierze 10 000 zł, cena wydaje mi się wysoka, ale poprzedni murarz mial wziąśc 6000 zl, za ściane bez ocieplenia czyli 2w i go wyrzuciłem po fundamentach, więc już wziąółem naprawde najlepszego fachowca w okolicy i sprawdziłem go na wielu budowach i mysle że warto było nie osdzczędząć, aczkolwiek nie obyło sie bez opierdolu..... murarzy jest 2 plus 3 pomocników

podkreślam dziś gdzy w sezonie ceny są 2 razy droższe niż w styczniu, naprawde warto utopić kase i zapłacić za materiał z góry, ja tak miałem zaplacone za wszystko, ściany stropy itd........... jedyne czego nie kupiłem do dachówki i tobył strzał w 10 bo okazało się że w wrześniu na dachówki są takie promocje że taniej niż za blache.... dachówka któraja kupiłme wyszła 35 zlza metr a w styczniu kosztowąła 50 zł
szwagier za to kupił na jesieni cegłe ceramike hadykówke po 2.00 zł, a w lutym u mnie w hurtowni była po 1.40 brutto

gdyby cholera człowiek kupował materiałyzawsze gdy są najtańsze..........
ale reasumując materiałyn są o niebotańsze niż w 2004 i liczę ze gdybym się budował w 2004 to bym zapłacił lekko 20 000 złwiecej za dom... w 2004 r. w zwiazku z unią był owczy pęd do kupowania wszystkioego, w hurtowni opowiadają ze była kolejka i ludzie się prosili o co kolowiek, tą samą ceramikę co na wiosne sprzedawali po 1.40 przed unią i w 2004 sprzedawali po 3.40, hehehehhe a ludzie brali bo tanio

----------


## brachol

a robil ktos moze wyliczenia o ile jest drozszy m2 sciany jak sie go wykonuje na klej a nei na zaprawe?

----------


## gregmena

trudno to wylioczyć, zalezy od czystopści ekipy ile wykapie im na ziemie, ale każdy zmarnowany cm3 boli kieszeń o niebo bardziej niż zmarnowana zaprawa.... a pozostaje pytanie czy wydatek jest warty??? pamiętaj także że będezie 1 warstwa cegł6y wiecej gdy robisz na kleju...

----------


## Szaruś

Ja zużyłem 2 palety kleju (w sumie 2460 kg) na 76 palet bloczków.

Czyli średnio około 7,2 kg/m2 ściany (z tym że miałem ściany 12 cm i 18 cm, nie wiem dokładnie ile poszło na 12 cm, a ile na 18 cm) . Miałem klej po 0,68 + VAT, czyli wyszło około 5 zł + VAT /m2.

Budując na zaprawie zużyłbym o średnio o pół bloczka mniej na m2 (budowałem z Ludynii 500x220x180 mm - na klej wychodzi 9 bloczków przy fudze 2 mm, na zaprawę 8,5 bloczka przy fudze 10 mm na m2) - koszt mniejszy o koszt pół bloczka - w moim przypadku o 3,38/2 + VAT = 1,7 zł +VAT /m2. 

Natomiast na m2 ściany potrzebowałbym około 14,5 litra zaprawy ("na czysto" przy fudze 10 mm wychodzi około 11 litra, ale mniej więcej 30% dodaje się na straty).

Ile kosztuje litr zaprawy (piasek, cement, itp.)?

----------


## gregmena

chyba jakieś grosze  :smile:  w porównaniu z twoją ceną, ale chyba policze w weekend zimowy

mnie mówiąc szczerze od kleju odżegnal przedstawiciel producenta, pytając a po co mi dodatkowe koszty i pytając jaki niby jest zysk??? oczywiście mowa o mojej ścianie 3w, marketing i nic więcej, to jak z zaprawą do klienkiru na wiosce obok facet wpakowal w zaprawe do klienkieru chyba z 8000 tysiecy i ma potezne wykwity, a gośc ma zwykla zaprawe i zero wykwitów... a budowali w tym samym czasie......

----------


## Szaruś

Jakie jest skład zaprawy (ile czego potzreba na litr) to policzę po "moich" cenach?

----------


## gregmena

mówiac szczerze to chyba wiedza murarze

ale np. elewacja jest chyba robiona na cemaplascie, wiec zamiast 350 zl za wapno chyba 15 zl

uczeleni są tez by cementu bylo jak najmniej, z wiadomych wzgledów

moge to zasadniczo latwo sprawdzic liczac kosztyy zakupionego piachu, cementu, cemaplastu, wapna dzielac przez sume metrów kwadratowych sciany  :wink: 
ale to mam w domu sprawdze...., chociaz zasadniczo to nei da rady policzyc ptrzeciez ja buduje 3w, wiec 2 sciany a ty jedną, w hurtowni mi liczyli ze jezeli bede mial bardzo czysta ekipie to klej bedzie tylko 3 razy drożej, zasadnioczo im wierze,kazdy woli zarobić wiecej....

----------


## anpi

> Jakie jest skład zaprawy (ile czego potzreba na litr) to policzę po "moich" cenach?


U mnie robią zaprawę cementowo-wapienną. Wapno jest bardzo ważne w przypadku silikatów. Do tej pory zrobili połowę ścian parteru (ok. 70 m kw.) i poszło na to 10 worków cementu i 5 worków wapna. Piasek mam za darmo. Czyli zaprawa kosztuje mnie ok. 2 zł za metr kw.

----------


## anpi

> ale np. elewacja jest chyba robiona na cemaplascie, wiec zamiast 350 zl za wapno chyba 15 zl


Zamiast wapna plastyfikator?




> uczeleni są tez by cementu bylo jak najmniej, z wiadomych wzgledów


Jak dają mało cementu, to zaprawa będzie słaba i się zacznie kruszyć pod wpływem ciężaru silikatów. To pozorna oszczędność.

----------


## Szaruś

> U mnie robią zaprawę cementowo-wapienną. Wapno jest bardzo ważne w przypadku silikatów. Do tej pory zrobili połowę ścian parteru (ok. 70 m kw.) i poszło na to 10 worków cementu i 5 worków wapna. Piasek mam za darmo. Czyli zaprawa kosztuje mnie ok. 2 zł za metr kw.


Worek workowi nie równy. Ile poszło kilogramów cementu, wapna i piasku (ja piasku nie mam za darmo) to bym sobie policzył ile by mnie wyniosło na zaprawie.

----------


## anpi

> Worek workowi nie równy. Ile poszło kilogramów cementu, wapna i piasku (ja piasku nie mam za darmo) to bym sobie policzył ile by mnie wyniosło na zaprawie.


Cement: 10 worków po 25 kg = 250 kg = 80 zł
Wapno: 5 worków po 30 kg = 150 kg = 61 zł
Piasek: nie wiem ile, bo u mnie są potężne pokłady piasku na działce  :Lol:

----------


## anpi

Tutaj znalazłem skład zaprawy cementowo-wapiennej (na 1 m sześć. zaprawy):
- cement: 190 kg
- wapno: 106 kg
- piasek: 0,95 m sześć. (czyli ok. 1,5 tony, jeśli dobrze pamiętam przelicznik)

----------


## gregmena

wiecie z tym cementem to ja sam nie wiem o co chodzi, ale mój dziadek jest murarzem, mają potęzny dom piętrowy z silikatów stoi ponad 20 lat(mój  przy nim to kruszyna) i jak to on mówi nie ma tam grama cementu....(wierzę bo za komuny bywal nieosiągalny zwlaszcza w latach 80) i podkreśla że po tym pozna dobrego murarza... i absolutnie nic się nie kruszy...., mój murarz też to potwierdza ze cement ma być minimalnie dawany... ale i tak dostal ochrzan że za dużo go używa.... wieczorem jak go zlapie bo chodzi na baby zapytam, bo sam zaczynam sie zastanawiac o co chodzi i co to za herezja  :wink: 

u mnie wiadomo wapno, piasek, woda, cement, i wychodzi jak mi liczyli w hurtowni i potwierdzają to koszty porówniania szaruś anpi, klej wychodzi minimum 3 razy drożej, oczywiście nie dla wszystkich ważne są koszty budowy, ale ja jak zawsze podkreslam buduje oszczędnie, a czy warto wydac za coś 3 razy więcej gdy nawet producent silikatu mi nie zaleca kleju??? (choć mają go w ofercie)
cement 1 bezpopiolową mam po 320 zl tona, troszku taniej jak anpi, ale to efekt ze wszystko kupuje w jednej hurtowni a dwa opieprzylem ich jak chcieli mi sprzedawac po 340 a u konkurencji bylo po 330 oczywiście brutto

plastyfikator używali na pewno do bloczków fundamentowych, do ścian ostatecznie go chyba nie używali.... ale byla taka koncepcja by robić z niego elewacje, ale nie ściane nośną, potwierdzam duża znajomośc tematu u anpiego wapno jest bardzo ważne, i nie żadne gotowe, ale robia go już 2 dni conajmniej wczesniej... brakuje mi slowa jak sie to nazywa...

----------


## anpi

> wiecie z tym cementem to ja sam nie wiem o co chodzi, ale mój dziadek jest murarzem, mają potęzny dom piętrowy z silikatów stoi ponad 20 lat(mój  przy nim to kruszyna) i jak to on mówi nie ma tam grama cementu....


  :ohmy:  




> u mnie wiadomo wapno, piasek, woda, cement, i wychodzi jak mi liczyli w hurtowni i potwierdzają to koszty porówniania szaruś anpi, klej wychodzi minimum 3 razy drożej, oczywiście nie dla wszystkich ważne są koszty budowy, ale ja jak zawsze podkreslam buduje oszczędnie, a czy warto wydac za coś 3 razy więcej gdy nawet producent silikatu mi nie zaleca kleju??? (choć mają go w ofercie)
> cement 1 bezpopiolową mam po 320 zl tona, troszku taniej jak anpi


Coś się pomyliłeś w liczeniu, bo ja też kupuję cement po 320 zł za tonę, więc za 250 kg wychodzi 80 zł.




> plastyfikator używali na pewno do bloczków fundamentowych, do ścian ostatecznie go chyba nie używali.... ale byla taka koncepcja by robić z niego elewacje, ale nie ściane nośną


U mnie też fundament murowali z plastyfikatorem, ale bloczki były betonowe. Do silikatów jednak producenci i konstruktorzy zalecają zaprawę cementowo-wapienną (warto pamiętać, że silikat składa się z piasku i właśnie wapna, więc taka zaprawa lepiej wiąże).




> i nie żadne gotowe, ale robia go już 2 dni conajmniej wczesniej... brakuje mi slowa jak sie to nazywa...


Gaszone?

----------


## MarcinU

Ja płaciłem 12 zł za worek kleju (25 kg) do silikatów. Razem wydałem 500 zł na dom (parterowy o wymiarach 14x11). Nie odtworzę teraz (z resztą mi się nie chce) ile drożej wyszło mi za klej, ale nie było to na pewno 3x drożej - tak mniej więcej 20-30% drożej. Poza tym:

klej to 3 mm i ściana jest czysta
estetyka bez porównania
klej trzyma bloczki znacznie lepiej

A jeżeli już szukacie oszczędności w ilości zaprawy zamiast bloczka to może dawać spoinę 3 cm? Albo jeszcze więcej?

----------


## brachol

> Ja płaciłem 12 zł za worek kleju (25 kg) do silikatów. Razem wydałem 500 zł na dom (parterowy o wymiarach 14x11). Nie odtworzę teraz (z resztą mi się nie chce) ile drożej wyszło mi za klej, ale nie było to na pewno 3x drożej - tak mniej więcej 20-30% drożej. Poza tym:
> 
> klej to 3 mm i ściana jest czysta
> estetyka bez porównania
> klej trzyma bloczki znacznie lepiej
> 
> A jeżeli już szukacie oszczędności w ilości zaprawy zamiast bloczka to może dawać spoinę 3 cm? Albo jeszcze więcej?


tak czy inaczej jezeli jest to kwota 500 zl na caly dom to oszczednosci moga byc w granicach 200-300 zl czyli nie jest to moim zdaniem powalajaca kwota w przypadku budowy ale moze sie myle

----------


## Szaruś

Zaprawą wyszło by mi około 3 zł/m2. Na klej wyszło mi około 5 zł/m2. Różnica nie powala z nóg.

Na zaprawie miałbym ścianę słabszą (1,6 MPa, czyli 29 t/mb), na kleju mam mocniejszą (2,4 MPa, czyli 43 t/mb). Przy osłabionych ścianach może musiałbym się martwić o kuciu w ścianie, i być może wydawać kasę na grubszą ścianę (a różnica między 18 cm a 24 cm to u mnie o 10 zł/m2 więcej na samych bloczkach + większe zużycie zaprawy/kleju). Przy 24 cm na zaprawie miałbym 38 t/mb, czyli i tak gorzej niż 18 cm na kleju, a dodatkowo obciążam dom (bo grubsza ściana).

Więc skórka nie warta wyprawki.

----------


## Janussz

Szaruś,
wytrzymałość ściany, to nie sama spoina. Jeżeli budowałeś z klasy wytrzymałości 15, to czy to klej, czy zaprawa to i tak masz większą wytrzymałość zaprawy niż samej silki. Jeżeli klasa 20, to już jest różnica. Tylko jeszcze pytanie: a skąd ta wytrzymałość zaprawy?  kleje też są na podbudowie cementów. Uważasz, że klej to już maksymalna wytrzymałość?

----------


## Szaruś

Janussz,

przed napisaniem postu spojrzałem w normy (węgierskie), jak obliczać wytrzymałość ściany w zależności od:

a) wymiarów bloczków
b) metody murowania (cienkowarstwowo, grubowarstwowo)
c) wytrzymałości bloczków
d) wytrzymałości zaprawy

PN na pewno nie odbiega zasadniczo od norm węgierskich (ba, powinno być takie samo, jak że są sharmonizowane w EU).

I dal moich bloczków, mojego kleju i zaorawy kręconej na budowie wyszło tak jak wyszło.

----------


## anpi

> Zaprawą wyszło by mi około 3 zł/m2. Na klej wyszło mi około 5 zł/m2. Różnica nie powala z nóg.
> 
> Na zaprawie miałbym ścianę słabszą (1,6 MPa, czyli 29 t/mb), na kleju mam mocniejszą (2,4 MPa, czyli 43 t/mb). Przy osłabionych ścianach może musiałbym się martwić o kuciu w ścianie, i być może wydawać kasę na grubszą ścianę (a różnica między 18 cm a 24 cm to u mnie o 10 zł/m2 więcej na samych bloczkach + większe zużycie zaprawy/kleju). Przy 24 cm na zaprawie miałbym 38 t/mb, czyli i tak gorzej niż 18 cm na kleju, a dodatkowo obciążam dom (bo grubsza ściana).
> 
> Więc skórka nie warta wyprawki.


Z tego co wiem, zaprawa nie może być mocniejsza niż bloczki - skutkuje to pękaniem bloczków w ścianie. Skąd wziąłeś te wartości: 1,6 i 2,4 Mpa?

----------


## Szaruś

anpi, to co podałem, to nie wytrzymałość na ściskanie zaprawy (zgadzam się, zaprawa nie może być mocniejsza), ale, zgodnie z normami węgierskimi, całej ściany.

Tu masz dla przykładu wyciąg z normy niemieckiej DIN 1053-1:

http://www.kalksandstein.de/cox_ksi/...faehigkeit.htm

Na zaprawie MG II, przy bloczkach 20 MPa, na ścianę można projektować obciążenie max. 1,6 MPa.

Zaprawy MG I i MG II to kręcone na budowie. Powyżej, to gotowe mieszanki. Przy projektowaniu (bynajmniej na Węgrzech) przy zaprawach kręconych na budowie przyjmuje się max. 2,5 MPa dla zaprawy (co odpowiada niemieckiej MG II).


Na klej, przy pełnych bloczkach 20 MPa jest 3,2 MPa dla ściany (a dla bloczków z dziurami 2,4 MPa).

----------


## Wakmen

> wakeman - Ty chyba jesteś wróżka!!!!!
> 
> a co jeśi za 15 lat będziesz remontowal swój system grzewczy domu a tu jest super nowosc, alternatywne źródło ogrzewania, super tanie, koszt ogrzewania 1 zl/miesiecznie... ale bedzie wymagalo kucia w scianie???? czy wtedy tez powiesz nie chce tego cche nadal archaiczne gazowe, bo nie bede kul w scianie........


Jeżeli za jakiś czas będę modernizował mój system grzewczy, a napewno będę bo już teraz przygotowałem jeden więcej komin pod rurę kwasówkę i piec kondensacyjny, to nie będę kuł w pokojach tylko w kotłowni nowy piec podłączę do już położonych rurek z podłogówką i kaloryferami. Planuję podłączyć również sterowanie pogodowe ale i to nie wymaga kucia. Więc nie widzę sensu przypłacać i martwić się.

----------


## gregmena

wakeman jak cie lubię to jednak chcesz udowodnic że jesteś wrożka... a po co ci jakies rury, może będzie jekieś coś co będzie z powietrza brało ciepło i po co kotłownia, czy ty naprawde chcesz udowodnić że przewidzisz przyszłośc?? a może sobie sejfy powkładasz w ściany bo złota na kupujesz....

ja nic nie mam do 18, rozsądniesjsza wydaje mi się 24, co zresztą jedna z osób która ma 18 sama podkreślała... natomiast jak mówisz nigdy nie będe nic kuł... to jest takie powiedzenie
NIGDY NIE MÓW NIGDY

ściana ma być ścianą a nie czymś co podtrzymuje warstwe ocieplenia

----------


## Szaruś

> ja nic nie mam do 18, rozsądniesjsza wydaje mi się 24, co zresztą jedna z osób która ma 18 sama podkreślała...


Ja nie podkreśłałem, wakmen też nie, Rydzu też nie   :big grin:  , a mamy 18 cm.


24 cm na zaprawę jest słabsza niż 18 cm na klej, więc niby dlaczego rozsądniejsza jest 24 cm na zaprawę jak u Ciebie?

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał gregmena
> 
> ja nic nie mam do 18, rozsądniesjsza wydaje mi się 24, co zresztą jedna z osób która ma 18 sama podkreślała...
> 
> 
> Ja nie podkreśłałem, wakmen też nie, Rydzu też nie   , a mamy 18 cm.
> 
> 
> 24 cm na zaprawę jest słabsza niż 18 cm na klej, więc niby dlaczego rozsądniejsza jest 24 cm na zaprawę jak u Ciebie?


Ja podkreślałem. Bo w przeciwieństwie do Was nie puszczałem kabli w podłodze tylko w ścianach i napotkałem problem kucia. Proszę aby o tym pamiętać. Natomiast mój problem głównie wynika ze specyfiki podłogi (strop drewniany). Co do wytrzymałości dalej uważam, że 18 w zupełności wystarcza. 

A pro po kucia to nie jest problem wykucie komina czy też sejfu. Pionowe bruzdy czy otwory nie są problemem. Problem stanowią długie bruzdy kute w poprzek ściany jak do rur czy też kabli.

----------


## Szaruś

No tak, pionowe kucia to nie problem, problemem mogą buć długie bruzdy poziome.

Tutaj jest, jakie bruzdy można robić wg. DIN:

http://www.kalksandstein.de/cox_ksi/...k/schlitze.htm

Ale ja nawet krótki poziomych nie mam, bo instalacje mam porozprowadzane w stropie/wylewkach.

----------


## Wakmen

> No tak, pionowe kucia to nie problem, problemem mogą buć długie bruzdy poziome.
> 
> Tutaj jest, jakie bruzdy można robić wg. DIN:
> 
> http://www.kalksandstein.de/cox_ksi/...k/schlitze.htm
> 
> Ale ja nawet krótki poziomych nie mam, bo instalacje mam porozprowadzane w stropie/wylewkach.


Linka dość ciekawy choć troszeczkę przydałaby się znajomość niemieckiego ale i tak z rysunków co trzeba można odczytać.
Nikomu nie chcę udowadniać wyższości ... poniedziałku nad wtorkiem ... bo nie po to ten wątek został stwożony. Mamy wymieniać się doświadczeniami.

Moje doświadczenie podczas kładzenia instalacji elektrycznej:
wcale nie tak ciężko się wierci dziury pod puszki elektryczne. Używam do tego celu koronki z 5 widiami i wiertłem w środku. Oczywiście z udarem.

----------


## RYDZU

> Moje doświadczenie podczas kładzenia instalacji elektrycznej:
> wcale nie tak ciężko się wierci dziury pod puszki elektryczne. Używam do tego celu koronki z 5 widiami i wiertłem w środku. Oczywiście z udarem.


U mnie identycznie - jedną taką koroną zrobiliśmy wszystkie dziury pod puszki w całym budynku. 
Teraz juz jest troche tępa - ale jeszcze daje radę. Średnica tej korony jest też niczego sobie do
robienia przepustów pod rury odkurzacza centralnego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## brachol

> . Natomiast mój problem głównie wynika ze specyfiki podłogi (strop drewniany). Co do wytrzymałości dalej uważam, że 18 w zupełności wystarcza.


a jaki to jest problem ze stropem drewnianym?

----------


## gregmena

Szarusia: Ja nie podkreśłałem, wakmen też nie, Rydzu też nie  , a mamy 18 cm. 

to o tym że nikt nie skrytykował ściany 18,  z tych co mają 18

to znaczy że tylko czytacie posty które wam pasują i pasują do waszych teorii, dziwne bo jednak kolega który ma 18 i jednak nie jest to taki ideal sam sie odezwał
typowo polska wybiórczość

ja nie mówię że 18 to źle, mówię że 24 jest stabilniejsza np. gdyby w przyszłości w niej kuł.... i nie wiem jakim cudem chcecie temu stwierdzeniu zaprzeczyć????? przecież to oczywista prawda

oczywiście można jako argument dać wakena nigdy nie będe kuł.... a ja jak słysze że ktoś nigdy czegoś nie zrobi w domu to chce mi się ziac ze śmiechu......, ja znam takich co nigdy  mieli sie nie budowac bo w bloku jest pięknie a juz sie  pobudowali

----------


## Szaruś

gregmena,

sorry, faktycznie przeoczyłem jednego kolegę.

Natomiast zgodnie z normami, ściana 18 cm na klej jest stabilniejsza od ściany 24 cm na zaprawę. Więc nie za bardzo rozumiem co to znaczy, że to "jest oczywiste"?

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> . Natomiast mój problem głównie wynika ze specyfiki podłogi (strop drewniany). Co do wytrzymałości dalej uważam, że 18 w zupełności wystarcza. 
> 
> 
> a jaki to jest problem ze stropem drewnianym?


Taki, że nie mogę po prostu położyć kabli na stropie i zalać wylewką. Mam belki drewniane w odstępie co 65 cm i na to przyjdzie deska podłogowa 28 mm. Aby kłaść kable w stropie musiałbym po pierwsze kłaść je w rurach, po drugie przewiercać je i przeciągać przez belki. Dużo więcej roboty i koszt też większy. Dlatego poszły ścianami. I dlatego był problem.

----------


## gregmena

szaruś ja chce budowac ekonomicznie... jesli ciebie stac na takie wydatki to Ok, tu oszczedziles na scianie 18 . za to w wielu miescach przeplaciles np za klej.... mi klej odradzal spec z pcmb niemce......., odradzil spec z mojej hurtownii, odradzil murarz....., ale ja ci nie moge zabronic budowac drożej......  :Lol:  
natomiast szkoda że dyskutując stosujesz wybiórcze metody przeklamując że nikt nie skrytykowal ściany 18 z tych co mają 18, kolega kilka razy to pisal. a dokladnie napisal o tym czego ja się czepiam

bądźmy obiektywni a nie upierająmy się ze to co ja mam jest najlepsze i wszystko inne jest beeeeeeeee

ok jest nieoczywiste i dochodzimy do momentu że sciana 18 jest stabilniejsza od 24, ja koncze temat ze swojej strony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kiedys zaczynajac niepotrzebnie ten wątek, napisalem przeciez ja wam nie zabraniam robic nawet scian nosnych 15 i dawac styropianu 30.... na pewno świetny wspolczynnik U      :big grin:

----------


## MarcinU

> .... mi klej odradzal spec z pcmb niemce......., odradzil spec z mojej hurtownii, odradzil murarz.....,


Hmmmm ...   :Confused:   przed budową rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem handlowym Silki, doradcą technicznym silki, murarzem, inwestorami budującymi z silikatów zarówno na klej i na zaprawę i wszyscy jednym głosem mówili że lepiej na klej. Widać w każdym regionie jest inaczej ...

P.s. Silka nie produkuje kleju więc nie ma w tym interesu aby polecać klej jako metodę.

P.s.2 Podobnym technologicznie w budowie jest gazobeton i także polecaną metodą jest na klej.

----------


## Wojty

> .... mi klej odradzal spec z pcmb niemce......., odradzil spec z mojej hurtownii, odradzil murarz.....,


Z tego co mowil nam producent w Teodorach to np klej firmy Alpol AZ-110 byl
wlasnie "robiony" we wspołpracy/zaleceniami wlasnie z Xellą (Silka), więc nie wiem czemu inni go tak tobie odradzali   :ohmy:  
(zwłaszcza murarz, dla niego chyba lepiej murować na kleju
- chociaz zgodze sie ze wymaga to od niego większego reżimu przy poziomym układaniu bloczków  :wink:  )
i nie chodzi mi o aspekt ekonomiczny kupowania kleju zamiast robienia zaprawy...

Wojty

----------


## Szaruś

Gregmena,

jestem obiektywny.

Zgadza się, że w ścianie 18 cm są trochę większe ograniczenia odnośnie bruzd poziomych niż w ścianie 24 cm. Podałem nawet linka do wyciągu norm DIN zajmującego się tym tematem z tabelkami i odpowiednimi rysunkami co można, a co nie można. U jednego kolegi to był problem, u innych nie, bo rozprowadzaliśmy instalację zasadniczo w stropie/wylwece.

Natomiast ściana 18 cm na klej jest tańsza niż ściana 24 cm na zaprawę (te dodatkowe 6 cm grubości bloczka to u mnie 10 zł/m2, klej to około 5 zł/m2, zaprawa około 3 zł/m2 - czyli u mniej 18 cm na klej jest około 10+3-5 = 8 zł/m2 tańsza niż 24 cm na zaprawę).

Na dodatek, ściana 18 cm na klej jest mocniejsza od ściany 24 cm na zaprawę, lżejsza (mniej obciąża fundamenty) i "zabiera" mniej powierzchni użytkowej niż ściana 24 cm. I to nie jest moje widzimisię, ale jest zgodne z normami na podstwaie których konstruktorzy projektują budynek.

Jeżeli masz jakieś normy, które mówią co innego, podaj linki, to pooglądamy.

----------


## gregmena

ja nie powiedzialem w zadnym miejscu ze klej jest gorszy, odradzano mi ze wzgledów ekonomicznych, zyski "klejowe" nie potwierdzają zwiększonego wydatku finansowego

może jak z prockiem w kompie, można dac za procek 3.2 wiecej o 100 zl niz za procek 3.0 ale zysk ze dziala szybciej o 0,000001 sekundy, warto???
marketing i nic więcej

podkreslam ze ja jestem tradycjonalista, na wsi mego dziadka są domy 20,30,40 letnie z silikatów na zaprawe, nawet jak to mówia na wsi metodą bezcementową (ale wapnem gaszonym, bo za komuny naprawde cementu mozna bylo niekupic, ja pamietam, mlodsi chyba nie) i domy stoją i nic sie nie sypie z fug......., co ciekawe nawet są nieogrzewane i wcale nie jest w nich tak zimno.... a jest tak samo zimo jak w domach z ceramiki które mają 40 lat i nei mają ocieplenia

więc doszedl mi argument ze zaprawa sprawdzona, postoji na pewno 40 lat a klej po prostu nie wiem, chyba ze ktos zna przyklad domu co na kleju stoi 40 lat???, chętnie zobaczę

----------


## Szaruś

> ja nie powiedzialem w zadnym miejscu ze klej jest gorszy, odradzano mi ze wzgledów ekonomicznych, zyski "klejowe" nie potwierdzają zwiększonego wydatku finansowego


Mi 18 cm na klej wychodzi taniej, niż 24 cm na zaprawę. Więc nie za bardzo rozumiem, jak tobie może wyjść odwortnie?

----------


## gregmena

za cegle 24 zaplacilem 300 zl drozej od 18, za klej zaplacilbym 700 zl wiecej niz  za zaprawe, czyli za 18 na kleju ja zaplacilbym 400 zl wiecej, obliczenia w hurtowni, pod warunkiem ze kleju murarze nic by nie spaprali.... oczywiście co to jest 400 zl, ale szarus, ja ci nie zabraniam przeplacac, tu 400, tam 200, tam 500

powierzchni uzytkowej nic nie stracilem, murarz juz i fundamenty i sciane tak robil "na zewnatrz" ze biorąc projekt to o dziwo zyskalem metrazu
ale biorąc taki argument to nalezy budowac tylko 1w

w ogóle dochodzimy do makabrycznego stwierdzenia ze na klej jest taniej....  

szarus ale widze ze musisz udowodnic ze ty masz racje i koniec.... ja juz mówie kolejny raz dyskusja nic nie wnosi... szarus tylko ty masz racje i wakeman który mówi ze nigdy nie bedzie kul

może po prostu ja nie chce miec w ścianie zadnych DIN0wych ograniczeń co do bruzd poziomych a ty się na nie zgadzasz OKOKOKO, wolny kraj

argument ze alpol jest robiony z wspólpracy z xella i brawo mamy odpowiedź dlaczego kleje są reklamowane i marketingowo wmawiane ludziom że są ok.... ehheheeheh, to jak z muratorem, kto da kase to akurat sie pisze ze to i to jest najlepsze... a za 2 lata pisze się odwrotnie


jak z tym domem co 40 lat stoi na kleju????
zawsze mi mówiono cokolwiek budujesz sprawdź jak to stoi w użyciu, nie wierz nikomu, reklamie ale to zobacz po latach, nowości nei zawsze po 10 latach są rewelacją

a koncząc dyskusje, ponieważ wiem ze tylko szarus ma racje
z dzisiejszego forum argument 1warstwowca do szarusia

A nie szkoda kasy na: 
klej, 
styropian, 
kołki, 
klej, 
siatkę, 
klej, 
tynk cienkowarstwowy, 
robotników, którzy to wszystko złożą do kupy? 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MarcinU

Ja się wyłączam z dyskusji. Wydaje mi się, że nie ma sensu dalej tego drążyć. Każdy ma swoje argumenty i niech tak zostanie.

----------


## RYDZU

> mi klej odradzal spec z pcmb niemce......., odradzil spec z mojej hurtownii, odradzil murarz....., ale ja ci nie moge zabronic budowac drożej......


*Gregmena* = widzę, że jesteś otoczony samymi "fachowcami"  :wink: 
Mur 18 ci odradzili, klej ci odradzili, co bedzie nastepne? - izolacja pozioma? 
(w końcu to tez znaczne koszty)  :big grin:   :big tongue:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## brachol

> Taki, że nie mogę po prostu położyć kabli na stropie i zalać wylewką. Mam belki drewniane w odstępie co 65 cm i na to przyjdzie deska podłogowa 28 mm. Aby kłaść kable w stropie musiałbym po pierwsze kłaść je w rurach, po drugie przewiercać je i przeciągać przez belki. Dużo więcej roboty i koszt też większy. Dlatego poszły ścianami. I dlatego był problem.


ja mam zamiar dac kable w stropie bo i tak bede przykrecal od dolu nide tak wiec mam nadzieje ze robiac niewielkie przerwy miedzy profilami jakos sie to uda ale sie okaze jak to bedzie

----------


## Szaruś

> za cegle 24 zaplacilem 300 zl drozej od 18, za klej zaplacilbym 700 zl wiecej niz  za zaprawe, czyli za 18 na kleju ja zaplacilbym 400 zl wiecej, obliczenia w hurtowni, pod warunkiem ze kleju murarze nic by nie spaprali.... oczywiście co to jest 400 zl, ale szarus, ja ci nie zabraniam przeplacac, tu 400, tam 200, tam 500.


U mnie (i mogę się założyć, że u większości inwestorów) bloczki 24 cm są około 30-35% droższe od bloczków 18 cm, bo o tyle miej więcej jest więcej materiału w takich bloczkach. U mnie to jest około 10 zł drożej. Daj telefon do swojej hurtowni, to się podpytam, jak tam u nich.

Przy takiej reclacji cenowej (bloczki 24 cm droże o 1/3 od 18 cm), jabyś nie liczył, ściana 18 cm na klej jest tańsza od 24 cm na zaprawę.




> w ogóle dochodzimy do makabrycznego stwierdzenia ze na klej jest taniej....


18 cm na klej jest taniej niż 24 cm na zaprawę. Dlaczego to makabryczne? Oczywiście 24 cm na klej jest droższe od 24 cm na zaprawę (jakieś 2-4 zł/m2, w zależności od cen za jakie inwestor może dostać materiały).




> może po prostu ja nie chce miec w ścianie zadnych DIN0wych ograniczeń co do bruzd poziomych a ty się na nie zgadzasz OKOKOKO, wolny kraj


Tu się z tobą częściowo zgodzę, DIN-we nie, ale PN-owe.  :big grin:   A w ścianie 24 cm też są ograniczenia odnośnie bruzd pioziomych. Tylko że trochę mniej restrykcyjne.




> a koncząc dyskusje, ponieważ wiem ze tylko szarus ma racje z dzisiejszego forum argument 1warstwowca do szarusia 
> 
> A nie szkoda kasy na: 
> klej, 
> styropian, 
> kołki, 
> klej, 
> siatkę, 
> klej, 
> ...


A kto ci powiedział, że uważam że ściana 3W jest gorsza od 2W?  :ohmy:  Albo, że uważam iż ściana 2W jest tańsza od 3W?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Ja zabierałem głos tylko i wyłącznie odnośnie grubości warstwy konstrukcyjnej. To czy ściana nośna jest 18 cm czy 24 cm nie ma ŻADNEGO związku z tym, że ściana jest 2W, czy 3W.

----------


## gregmena

ależ rydzu.... czytaj posty..... zanim cos napiszesz, przeciez jestem atakowany bo 24 jest droższe..... więc sam przyznasz skoro wydaem 300 z wiecej to nie dlatego by cos taniej

spec 1 i 2 i 3 zdecydowanie doradzili mi dachówke ceramiczną, uzasadnienie tylko i wylacznie ekonomiczne, to się przy dzisiejszych cenach i dziś i za 20 lat OPLACA, a ja mając dzieci musze patrzec na kieszen i dzis i za 20 lat, argument gont, blacha jest dla ludzi rozrzutnych....

spec 1, 2 i 3 doradzili mijak widzisz co najmniej kilka elementów droższych, rydzu jak masz iśc w strone tylko niepotrzebnych uszczypliwości i zlosliwosci, to ja juz proponowalem zakonczenie tej dyskusji wokol 18 a 24, 2w czy 3w

i ja juz nie mam zamiaru pisac, dziekuje anpiemu, któremu nieslusznie zarzucilem atak na mnie a jako jedyny dyskutowal merytorycznie podajac argumenty i nie pisal w stylu tylko ja mam racje a jakis gregmena to gluptak

i brawo dla marcinau malo jest osób które potrafi przyznac że ktoś inny moze miec racje, a co do reszty TAK MACIE RACJE I TYLKO WY MACIE RACJE, koniec wątku

bo widac tylko zlosliwości, a jak zapytalem jak i czym zaimpregnowac to nikogo to nie zainteresowalo
cieszę się że za 15 lat gdyby przyszlo mi jednak kuc w scianie to PN normy sa mniej restrykcyjne i moze mnie glowa nie zaboli jak przyjdzie mi jakąś super nowośc w ścianie robić

----------


## anpi

> Napisał gregmena
> 
> mi klej odradzal spec z pcmb niemce......., odradzil spec z mojej hurtownii, odradzil murarz....., ale ja ci nie moge zabronic budowac drożej...... 
> 
> 
> *Gregmena* = widzę, że jesteś otoczony samymi "fachowcami" 
> Mur 18 ci odradzili, klej ci odradzili, co bedzie nastepne? - izolacja pozioma? 
> (w końcu to tez znaczne koszty)    
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Był tu ostatnio wątek, w którym grupka "fachowców" twierdziła, że ocieplanie styropianem i izolowanie przeciwwilgociowe fundamentów nie ma sensu i że to jest tylko marnotrawstwo  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gregmena

anpi podaj linka chętnię się pośmieje z tych fachowców  :wink:

----------


## anpi

> anpi podaj linka chętnię się pośmieje z tych fachowców


Proszę bardzo:

http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...424&highlight=

----------


## brachol

a powiedzcie mi czy ktos sam murowal z silki w jakiej technologi: klej czy zaprawa? czy przy kleju uzywaliscie skrzynki? i czy oryginalnej czy moze takiej z ytonga?

----------


## gregmena

ja robilem z kleju bo:
a) po co przeplacać za klej???
b) widze domy 30-40 z silikatów piętrowe domiska ciężkie jak cholera stoja na zaprawie i zaprawa trzyma jak nic,
c) spotkalem sie z przypadkiem gdzie 7 lat temu facet zrobil na klej a potem burzyl dom bo klej okazal sie super rakotwórczy i go zaraz wycofali z produkcji, ale powiem jako plus że dostal facet i inni uzytkownicy zwrot kosztów, firma byla jakaś super niemiecka i kiedys bylo o tym glosno w mediach

----------


## ania

> ja robilem z kleju


chyba z zaprawy   :Roll:

----------


## gregmena

jasne że z zaprawy......., nawet nie za bardzo kumam po co mialbym za klej przeplacać....., poza więszym zarobkiem hurtownika

----------


## Szaruś

A ja z kleju 18 cm. 

"nawet nie za bardzo kumam po co mialbym za zaprawę + 24 cm przeplacać....., poza więszym zarobkiem hurtownika "

----------


## anpi

> A ja z kleju 18 cm. 
> 
> "nawet nie za bardzo kumam po co mialbym za zaprawę + 24 cm przeplacać....., poza więszym zarobkiem hurtownika "


Każdy robi tak, jak uważa za stosowne. Myślę, że próby przekonywania kogoś do zaprawy lub kleju nie mają sensu. To samo tyczy się grubości ściany nośnej i ilości warstw.

----------


## Szaruś

anpi,

zgadza się. brachol się pytał, więc odpowiadam jak to było u mnie, ale wcale brachola nie próbuję przekonać.

----------


## picasso

> b) widze domy 30-40 z silikatów piętrowe domiska ciężkie jak cholera stoja na zaprawie i zaprawa trzyma jak nic,



--ladnie napisane, jak wizja jakiegos wieszcza :smile: 
.. a gdzie widzisz te 30-40 domow?

----------


## ania

> A ja z kleju 18 cm. 
> 
> "nawet nie za bardzo kumam po co mialbym za zaprawę + 24 cm przeplacać....., poza więszym zarobkiem hurtownika "


Ja tak samo.
Z jednym wyjątkiem. Moja miłość do kleju trochę osłabła jak zobaczyłam że beton rozepchnął szalunek i wystaje z lica ściany prawie centymetr. Będzie problem z gładzią. Tzn, będziemy musieli pracowicie popodkuwać to co wystaje.

----------


## Szaruś

> Ja tak samo.
> Z jednym wyjątkiem. Moja miłość do kleju trochę osłabła jak zobaczyłam że beton rozepchnął szalunek i wystaje z lica ściany prawie centymetr. Będzie problem z gładzią. Tzn, będziemy musieli pracowicie popodkuwać to co wystaje.


Ale co winny  biedny klej tem, że źle był zrobiony szalunke na nadproża?  :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## Szaruś

> a powiedzcie mi czy ktos sam murowal z silki w jakiej technologi: klej czy zaprawa? czy przy kleju uzywaliscie skrzynki? i czy oryginalnej czy moze takiej z ytonga?



Wcześniej już napisałem, że u mnie są bloczki (pełne, z Ludynii, 50 cm długości, 20 MPa) na klej (klej Alpola, 10 MPa). Żadnych zastrzeżeń nie miałem ani co do jakości bloczków, ani co do jakości kleju.

Odcinki dłuższe były murowane przy użyciu skrzynki (dostałem jedną z Ludynii), a odcinki krótsze przy użyciu pacy zębatej.





Ściana jest bardzo mocna (wg normy 3 MPa), i mocna również organoleptycznie (w jednym miejscu chłopaki się zapędzili, i musieli potem zburzyć kawałek ściany - napocili się co niemiara).

----------


## dominikams

Ja mam pytanie w sprawie bloczków drążonych - jak sie one mają do bloczków pełnych (jeśli chodzi o parametry)? Czy te drążenia poprawiają izolacje cieplną?  :Roll:  Wytłumaczcie, pliiizzzz po co w ogóle się je drąży?

----------


## anpi

> Ja mam pytanie w sprawie bloczków drążonych - jak sie one mają do bloczków pełnych (jeśli chodzi o parametry)? Czy te drążenia poprawiają izolacje cieplną?  Wytłumaczcie, pliiizzzz po co w ogóle się je drąży?


Po to, żeby były lżejsze. W Unii (fuj  :Mad:  ) nie może być materiałów budowlanych cięższych niż 25 kg.

Parametry cieplne może trochę poprawia, ale myślę, że niezauważalnie, tym bardziej, że dziury zwykle zawalone są zaprawą.

----------


## Szaruś

To nie tak całkiem prawda, że w Unii nie mogą być bloczki cięższe od 25 kg. Ten limit odnosi się do m urowania ręcznego. Jeżeli się muruje przy pomocy małego podnośnika (czy jak to nazwać) to mogą być cięższe. O, tu są unijne (niemiecke) bloczki o wymiarach 0,5 x 1 m.

http://www.kalksandstein.de/cox_ksi/...anelemente.htm

Mogę sobie wyobrazić, że jeden taki bloczek ma lekko licząc ze 150 kg.

Odnośnie parametrów bloczków drążonych, to nieznacznie poprawia się opór cieplny, trochę pogarsza akumulacyjność i statykę ściany.

----------


## anpi

> To nie tak całkiem prawda, że w Unii nie mogą być bloczki cięższe od 25 kg. Ten limit odnosi się do m urowania ręcznego. Jeżeli się muruje przy pomocy małego podnośnika (czy jak to nazwać) to mogą być cięższe. O, tu są unijne (niemiecke) bloczki o wymiarach 0,5 x 1 m.
> 
> http://www.kalksandstein.de/cox_ksi/...anelemente.htm
> 
> Mogę sobie wyobrazić, że jeden taki bloczek ma lekko licząc ze 150 kg.
> 
> Odnośnie parametrów bloczków drążonych, to nieznacznie poprawia się opór cieplny, trochę pogarsza akumulacyjność i statykę ściany.


Masz rację. Znowu zrobiłem skrót myślowy. W UE w budownictwie nic, co jest przeznaczone do przenoszenia ręcznego, nie może ważyć więcej niż 25 kg. Dotyczy to bloczków, ale też np. wiaderek z lepikiem - już się nie produkuje go w wiadrach po 50 kg.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał Szaruś
> 
> To nie tak całkiem prawda, że w Unii nie mogą być bloczki cięższe od 25 kg. Ten limit odnosi się do m urowania ręcznego. Jeżeli się muruje przy pomocy małego podnośnika (czy jak to nazwać) to mogą być cięższe. O, tu są unijne (niemiecke) bloczki o wymiarach 0,5 x 1 m.
> 
> http://www.kalksandstein.de/cox_ksi/...anelemente.htm
> 
> Mogę sobie wyobrazić, że jeden taki bloczek ma lekko licząc ze 150 kg.
> 
> Odnośnie parametrów bloczków drążonych, to nieznacznie poprawia się opór cieplny, trochę pogarsza akumulacyjność i statykę ściany.
> ...


Ciekawe. Właśnie kupiłem tynk na elewację firmy Baumit (coby nie było firma unijna) i pakowany jest w wiaderka po 30 kg. Podobnie grunt.

----------


## picasso

> Napisał brachol
> 
> a powiedzcie mi czy ktos sam murowal z silki w jakiej technologi: klej czy zaprawa? czy przy kleju uzywaliscie skrzynki? i czy oryginalnej czy moze takiej z ytonga?
> 
> 
> 
> Wcześniej już napisałem, że u mnie są bloczki (pełne, z Ludynii, 50 cm długości, 20 MPa) na klej (klej Alpola, 10 MPa). Żadnych zastrzeżeń nie miałem ani co do jakości bloczków, ani co do jakości kleju.
> 
> Odcinki dłuższe były murowane przy użyciu skrzynki (dostałem jedną z Ludynii), a odcinki krótsze przy użyciu pacy zębatej.
> ...


--- Szrus, mozesz mi powiedziec ile wazy jeden taki bloczek? przeciez to musi byc strasznie ciezkie - u mnie murarze stekaja przy bloczkach 33X24X20...

----------


## anpi

> --- Szrus, mozesz mi powiedziec ile wazy jeden taki bloczek? przeciez to musi byc strasznie ciezkie - u mnie murarze stekaja przy bloczkach 33X24X20...


Te bloczki są bardzo mocno wydrążone, tylko od góry tego nie widać. Bloczek waży 28,9 kg. Zobacz sobie na www.ludynia.pl - to jest bloczek T BSD-180. Też miałem z niego robić, ale Silka wyszła taniej o jakieś 30% - Ludynia w ogóle nie chciała słyszeć o rabatach, do tego nie mają transportu z HDS-em.

----------


## Szaruś

> Napisał picasso
> 
> --- Szrus, mozesz mi powiedziec ile wazy jeden taki bloczek? przeciez to musi byc strasznie ciezkie - u mnie murarze stekaja przy bloczkach 33X24X20...
> 
> 
> Te bloczki są bardzo mocno wydrążone, tylko od góry tego nie widać. Bloczek waży 28,9 kg. Zobacz sobie na www.ludynia.pl - to jest bloczek T BSD-180. Też miałem z niego robić, ale Silka wyszła taniej o jakieś 30% - Ludynia w ogóle nie chciała słyszeć o rabatach, do tego nie mają transportu z HDS-em.


Ja miałem bloczki BS-180 pełne (nie BSD-180 drążone). Jeden taki bloczek to 36 kg bodajże (ale murarzy miałem świeżounijnych, więc jeszcze z normami unijnymi się nie zapoznali  :big grin:  ). Kupowałem bezpośrednio w Ludynii - rabat coś około 25% o ile mnie pamięć nie myli.

----------


## anpi

> Ja miałem bloczki BS-180 pełne (nie BSD-180 drążone). Jeden taki bloczek to 36 kg bodajże (ale murarzy miałem świeżounijnych, więc jeszcze z normami unijnymi się nie zapoznali  ). Kupowałem bezpośrednio w Ludynii - rabat coś około 25% o ile mnie pamięć nie myli.


To ja nic z tego nie rozumiem. Moja budowa jest oddalona od Ludyni o jakieś 30 km  :ohmy:   dzwoniłem do nich parę razy i nie udało mi się uzyskać nawet 1% upustu, a chciałem kupić bloczki na cały dom. Do tego powiedzieli, że mają transport bez HDS-u i muszę sobie wózek widłowy załatwić, żeby mi to rozładował. Już widzę wózek pomykający po mojej piaszczystej działce  :Lol:  

Tymczasem zadzwoniłem do paru składów, które sprzedają Silkę i prześcigali się w rabatach, w końcu dostałem jakieś 15%, transport z HDS-em. A bloczki przywozili z Radomia - to jakieś 100 km.

----------


## Szaruś

Moja oddalona od Ludynii o jakieś 500 km. Może dlatego bardziej byli skłonni do rabatów  :Roll:  ?

A dźwig musiałem sobie sam załatwić.

----------


## gregmena

ja bardzo polecam i już mam stan surowy cegły z PCMB niemcy za lublinem, cegła naprawde OK, cena 2 zł za 250:250:220 pióro wpust, transport i rozładunek gratis, a cegła elewacyjna biała 50 groszy, ceny oczywiście brutto, zamówilem i zapłacilem w styczniu 2005, odbierałem w kwietniu

----------


## Szaruś

Na stronie  Niemiec mają bloczek PW klasy 15 na palecie za 2,93 PLN brutto. Nawet zwykły bloczek kalsy 10 jest za 2,46 PLN brutto.

----------


## Blinkey

Witam. 
Już od tygodnia próbuję przeczytać cały wątek ale jakieś monstrum z niego się zrobiło.
Moje pytanie jest bardzo krótkie: Co przemawia za oryginalną Silką?

Być może ktoś może udzielić konkretnej odpowiedzi?

----------


## anpi

> Witam. 
> Już od tygodnia próbuję przeczytać cały wątek ale jakieś monstrum z niego się zrobiło.
> Moje pytanie jest bardzo krótkie: Co przemawia za oryginalną Silką?
> 
> Być może ktoś może udzielić konkretnej odpowiedzi?


Nie ma konkretnej odpowiedzi na to pytanie. Ja wybrałem Silkę tylko z jednego powodu - dostałem na nią najlepszą ofertę cenową, lepszą niż na inne silikaty.

----------


## RYDZU

> Co przemawia za oryginalną Silką?


Siła marketingu grupy Xella.
A tak serio - róznicy praktycznie nie ma. I w silce i w polskich silikatach zdarzają się patyczki w bloczkach. Trzymanie wymiarów to raczej norma. Optymalnym wyborem silka czy silikaty jest decyzja *anpi* - czyli cena. W moim przypadku to akurat Silka była "niereformowalna" jeśli chodzi o dostawy i koszty transportu więc dogadałem się z Ludynią i było ok. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Kochani pomocy ! 
Projektant adaptujący projekt zaproponował:
Sciany nosne 24 cm + 12 ocieplenie
Sciany działowe 12 cm
To wszystko (silka) na ścianach fundametnowych (piwnicznych) z bloczków ale ustwionych tak, że szerokość tej sciany wynosi 38 cm.
Kurcze to bedzie dosc drogie rozwiazanie, czy nie mozna np tak?
Sciany nosne 18 cm + 12 ocieplenie
Sciany działowe 12 cm
Sciany fundametnowe piwniczne o szerokosci 25 cm z bloczka.
W biurze projektowym pani stwierdziała, ze szerokość sciany fundametnowej 25 cm to za mało.
Czy ma racje?

----------


## Wojty

> Kochani pomocy ! 
> Projektant adaptujący projekt zaproponował:
> Sciany nosne 24 cm + 12 ocieplenie
> Sciany działowe 12 cm
> To wszystko (silka) na ścianach fundametnowych (piwnicznych) z bloczków ale ustwionych tak, że szerokość tej sciany wynosi 38 cm.
> Kurcze to bedzie dosc drogie rozwiazanie, czy nie mozna np tak?
> Sciany nosne 18 cm + 12 ocieplenie
> Sciany działowe 12 cm
> Sciany fundametnowe piwniczne o szerokosci 25 cm z bloczka.
> ...


W moim projekcie (i tak wybudowałem) mam ścianę fundamentową z bloczka o szerokości 25cm i na tym ścianę z silikatu 25cm i do tego bedzie ocieplenie 15cm (fakt że nie mam podpiwniczenia, ale chyba to nie ma nic do rzeczy). Zauważ że ocieplenie nie jest warstwą nośną/konstrukcyjną. Ocieplenie fundamentu mam ze styropianu gr. 6cm, więc zostaje jeszcze ok 9cm na jakiś klinkier na cokół i żeby nadziemna część fundamentu była "cofnięta" w stosunku do warstwy ocieplenia na ścianie.

Wojty

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Własnie, tez nie wiem jak to z tymi scianami piwnicznymi.
Raczej ciezko spotkac, żeby ktos budował z bloczków na szerokość 38 cm, ale moze sie myle.

----------


## Wojty

> Własnie, tez nie wiem jak to z tymi scianami piwnicznymi.
> Raczej ciezko spotkac, żeby ktos budował z bloczków na szerokość 38 cm, ale moze sie myle.


Zauważ że wtedy wyjdzie więcej bloczków: rożnica między 38cm a 25cm !! na takiej samej długości. U mnie jest 7 warstw bloczków wys. 14cm.

Może jeśli projektant boi sie takich rozwiązań to wyjściem byłby wieniec na ścianie fundamentowej? Zauważ że w wielu rowiązaniach materiał na ściany "wystaje" poza ścianę fundamentową (np. wszelkie BK, porothermy itp jak mają więcej niż 25cm grubości - fakt że są one lżejsze od silikatu ale nie aż tak bardzo....)

Wojty

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Dlatego też dąże, żeby tą scianę odchudzić - koszty, koszty..

----------


## Szaruś

Ja mam ścianę z 18 cm (bloczki pełne 20 MPa, na klej 10 MPa) + ocieplenie (parter + piętro), działowe 12 cm.

Nic nię pęka i wszystko jest OK.

----------


## Szaruś

> Zauważ że w wielu rowiązaniach materiał na ściany "wystaje" poza ścianę fundamentową (np. wszelkie BK, porothermy itp jak mają więcej niż 25cm grubości - fakt że są one lżejsze od silikatu ale nie aż tak bardzo....)


Masy:

1800 kg/m3  - Silikat pełny
900 kg/m3 - Porotherm
600 kg/m3 - BK klasy 600

Więc Silikaty są trochę cięższe (ale za to można dawać cieńsze, więc może cała ściana nie będzie aż tak dużo cięższa).

----------


## anpi

*Rydzu*, wychodzi na to, że "co kraj to obyczaj". U mnie było dokładnie odwrotnie - Ludynia była niereformowalna do tego stopnia, że nie chcieli słyszeć o żadnym rabacie (zakup za jakieś 7500 zł) i zaproponowali mi transport bez HDS-u. Ciekawe, jak ja bym rozładował ręcznie 40 ton bloczków, chyba musiałbym pół wsi zatrudnić  :Lol: 

Za to składy handlujące Silką prześcigały się w rabatach, rozmowy były bardzo miłe, w końcu kupiłem o jakieś 15% taniej niż w cenniku. Za transport co prawda musiałem zapłacić, ale był HDS.

----------


## anpi

> Kochani pomocy ! 
> Projektant adaptujący projekt zaproponował:
> Sciany nosne 24 cm + 12 ocieplenie
> Sciany działowe 12 cm
> To wszystko (silka) na ścianach fundametnowych (piwnicznych) z bloczków ale ustwionych tak, że szerokość tej sciany wynosi 38 cm.
> Kurcze to bedzie dosc drogie rozwiazanie, czy nie mozna np tak?
> Sciany nosne 18 cm + 12 ocieplenie
> Sciany działowe 12 cm
> Sciany fundametnowe piwniczne o szerokosci 25 cm z bloczka.
> ...


U mnie ściana fundamentowa ma 24 cm grubości, na niej jest wieniec, a ściany nośne mają grubość 18 cm + 15 cm ocieplenia.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał marcin_budowniczy
> 
> Kochani pomocy ! 
> Projektant adaptujący projekt zaproponował:
> Sciany nosne 24 cm + 12 ocieplenie
> Sciany działowe 12 cm
> To wszystko (silka) na ścianach fundametnowych (piwnicznych) z bloczków ale ustwionych tak, że szerokość tej sciany wynosi 38 cm.
> Kurcze to bedzie dosc drogie rozwiazanie, czy nie mozna np tak?
> Sciany nosne 18 cm + 12 ocieplenie
> ...


Podobnie. Fundament 25 cm, na to wieniec, ale nie wystaje na zewnątrz, ściana silka 18 (zlicowana z fundamentem od strony zewnętrznej). Fundament z wieńcem ocieplony styropianem 10 cm. Ściana ocieplona wełną 15 cm.

----------


## brachol

> Podobnie. Fundament 25 cm, na to wieniec, ale nie wystaje na zewnątrz, ściana silka 18 (zlicowana z fundamentem od strony zewnętrznej). Fundament z wieńcem ocieplony styropianem 10 cm. Ściana ocieplona wełną 15 cm.


a czy to nie jest blad ze sciana z silki nie jest w osi sciany fundamentowej? pytam bo sie nie znam.
z tego co wiem to sciana fundamentowa musi byc w osi lawy tak czy nie?

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

No i klamka zapadła, mianowicie:
Sciany fundamentowe (piwniczne) z bloczka 25 cm,
zewnętrzne Silka 18 cm + 15 ocieplenie (styropek), działówki 12 cm.
Kierownik (przyszły), pani architekt adaptująca projekt nie widzą przeszkód  :Smile: 
Strop będzie "trzymał" ściany piwniczne 25 cm, zarazem będzie w nim wieniec.
Jeszcze jedno pytanko: Czym się różni silka drążona od pełnej (otworami to wiem  :Smile: ), ale na co mają one wpływ?

----------


## Janussz

ale na co mają one wpływ?[/quote]

Na ciężar i współczynnik przenikania ciepła. Są ciut cieplejsze (podobno).

----------


## Szaruś

Na cenę   :big grin:

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> ale na co mają one wpływ?


Na ciężar i współczynnik przenikania ciepła. Są ciut cieplejsze (podobno).[/quote]

ale które są cieplejsze ?  :Smile:  pełne?

----------


## Janussz

Nie, te z dziurami  :Lol:  .
Najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby kupić same dziury  :Lol:  .
Powietrze, gazy mają doskonałe właściwości izolacyjne. Wobec tego należałoby budować z samych dziur.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

:big grin:

----------


## anpi

> Na ciężar i współczynnik przenikania ciepła. Są ciut cieplejsze (podobno).


Różnica jest minimalna, praktycznie niemierzalna. Otwory mają wpływ na cenę, a przede wszystkim na masę bloczka. Unijne przepisy nie pozwalają, by jakikolwiek materiał (do przenoszenia ręcznego) był cięższy niż 25 kg.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał MarcinU
> 
> 
> Podobnie. Fundament 25 cm, na to wieniec, ale nie wystaje na zewnątrz, ściana silka 18 (zlicowana z fundamentem od strony zewnętrznej). Fundament z wieńcem ocieplony styropianem 10 cm. Ściana ocieplona wełną 15 cm.
> 
> 
> a czy to nie jest blad ze sciana z silki nie jest w osi sciany fundamentowej? pytam bo sie nie znam.
> z tego co wiem to sciana fundamentowa musi byc w osi lawy tak czy nie?


U mnie jest tak, że oś ściany na rzutach jest w środku sciany silikatowej wobec czego nie wypada na środku ściany fundamentowej (ale wypada na środku ław). Konstruktor nie widzi w tym problemu.

----------


## m.dworek

witam po dlugiej przerwie
czy ktos z was zalewal te dziury w silce betonem?
ja mam zamiar tak zrobic tzn odwracac bloczki i zalewac rzadkim chudziakiem  :wink: 
przez to masa sciany i parametry dzwiekowe powinny ulec jakiejs poprawie

druga rzecz jaka mnei interesuje to robienie spoin pionowych
niby jest pioro i wpust
ja bede murowal na zaprawie tradycyjnej i czytalem ze ktos robil w takim przypadku spoiny pionowe- czy to ma sens?

----------


## RYDZU

> czy ktos z was zalewal te dziury w silce betonem?
> ja mam zamiar tak zrobic tzn odwracac bloczki i zalewac rzadkim chudziakiem


Raczej tylko przypadkiem. Zalewanie tego z premedytacją to mrówcza robota która niewiele daje. 
Wzrost masy ściany będzie nie wart tych wysiłków. SIlikat jest i tak ponad 2x cięższy niz inne 
materiały - co tu jeszcze poprawiać?
Jedyne miejsce gdzie "z premedytacją" chciałem by się wlał beton to wieńce - ostatnią warstwę
 bloczków układalismy w ten sposób żeby schodziły się ze sobą uchwyty montażowe. Powstawały
 wtedy takie prawie kwadratowe wpusty rozstawione co 50 cm po całym obwodzie muru. 
Wylewając wieniec beton raczej napewno w nie sie dostał i bardzo dobrze "zazębił" z murem 
(to określenie chyba tu najlepiej pasuje).




> druga rzecz jaka mnei interesuje to robienie spoin pionowych
> niby jest pioro i wpust
> ja bede murowal na zaprawie tradycyjnej i czytalem ze ktos robil w takim przypadku spoiny pionowe- czy to ma sens?


Przy murowaniu na klej odchyłki w pionie sa minimalne - rzędu milimatra. Przy zaprawie może się 
okazać, że bloczki będą nierówno "siadały" i mogą pojawiać się szczeliny. Bardzo wiele zależy od 
murarza i jego fachowości. Ewentualnie po wymurowaniu każdej warstwy robisz dookoła rundę 
i wypełniasz wszystkie otwory montażowe zaprawą. Tylko że zużyjesz jej wtedy sporo..

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> ...
> czy ktos z was zalewal te dziury w silce betonem?
> ja mam zamiar tak zrobic tzn odwracac bloczki i zalewac rzadkim chudziakiem 
> przez to masa sciany i parametry dzwiekowe powinny ulec jakiejs poprawie
> ...


Może parametry tłumienia dzwięków są lepsze ale termicznie napewno nie. Jak wiadomo wszzelkie przerwy powietrzne kożystniej wpływają na parametr U jak sam beton. A po drugie ile stracisz czasu na wypełnianie spoin.

----------


## m.dworek

nie myslcie ze jestem jakis zakrecony albo cos
po prostu zaluje ze nei kupilem bloczkow pelnych
a z racji na duze zagrozenie halasem pociagu kombijnuje jak ty<lko mozna zeby zrobic dom dzwiekoszczlny

----------


## Wakmen

Ściany i tak wiele już wytłumiły dzwięków ale szyby będą najbardziej przepuszczały dzwięki.

----------


## m.dworek

zdaje sobie z tego sprawe walkmen
ale co mam zrobic betonu w okna wlac  :wink: ??
jedynie co moge to kupic okna jakies lepsze od strony torow

----------


## Wakmen

> zdaje sobie z tego sprawe walkmen
> ale co mam zrobic betonu w okna wlac ??
> jedynie co moge to kupic okna jakies lepsze od strony torow


A może lepiej schron wybudować?  :big grin:   Oczywiście żartowałem.  :Wink2:

----------


## Szaruś

To nie lepiej zamiast zalewać dziury kupić bloczki pełne?

----------


## m.dworek

pewnei ze lepiej
tylko ze ja juz kupilem puste i teraz zaluje

----------


## picasso

> pewnei ze lepiej
> tylko ze ja juz kupilem puste i teraz zaluje


Wyglada mi to na mrowcza robote, a nie jestem pewien czy uzyskasz wystarczajaco dobre efekty. Moze lepszym rozwiazaniem jest zastosowanie welny na ocielpenie zewnetrzne, albo jakis mat wygluszajacych.

P.S. Jakos kurcze sobie tego nie wyobrazam jak stoi murarz i wlewa do kazdej dziurki beton...

----------


## Szaruś

Ja miałem pełne bloczki z Ludynii. One mają to do siebie, że końcówki mają takie półokrągłe wgłębienia. Jak się dwa bloczki ze sobą zestawiło, to robiła się tam na stuku taka okrągła dziura.

Murarze zalewali tę dziurę zaprawą. Ale tylko to, gdyby jeszcze bloczki były podziurawione to chyba im by się nie chciało.

----------


## ania

Kto ma silikat na elewacji i czym impregnowany???

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Czy to prawda, że na silkę można bezpośrednio kłaść płytki bez tynku wewnętrznego?

----------


## gregmena

do Anii

ja mam silikat na elewacji, biała łupana
mogę podesłac zdjęcia

co do impregnacji to przede mną, miałem to zrobić wczoraj ale przyszedł deszcz i nie dało rady....

impregnat jest z kreisla, nazwe nie pamiętam, zobaczę jak będe na budowie i napisze jaki to...

----------


## ania

> do Anii
> 
> ja mam silikat na elewacji, biała łupana...


To tak jak ja!   :big grin:   (mam jeszcze wstawki z szarej gładkiej i białej gładkiej)




> impregnat jest z kreisla, nazwe nie pamiętam, zobaczę jak będe na budowie i napisze jaki to...


Hydromur R???...   :Roll:

----------


## gregmena

ania ja mam podmurówke z takiego wrzosowego.... i wstawki też z tego koloru, powiem szczerze dom wyszedl pięknie, a dachówka, czy w ogóle dach przystroil dom....

mam taki przyklad na wsi, super drogi klinkier brązowawy i dachówa brązowa i dom wygląda jak brązowa kupa....

ania daj meila na priv wymienimy fotki i napisz skąd jesteś

może i hydromur a juz impregnowalaś???

----------


## ania

Odpowiedź posłałam na priv

----------


## alison

> ania ja mam podmurówke z takiego wrzosowego.... i wstawki też z tego koloru, powiem szczerze dom wyszedl pięknie, a dachówka, czy w ogóle dach przystroil dom....
> 
> mam taki przyklad na wsi, super drogi klinkier brązowawy i dachówa brązowa i dom wygląda jak brązowa kupa....
> 
> ania daj meila na priv wymienimy fotki i napisz skąd jesteś
> 
> może i hydromur a juz impregnowalaś???



Gregmena, jestem bardzo ciekawa tego "wrzosowego' i całości. Ja kończę właśnie projekt i chcilibysmy na wiosnę ruszyc z "kopyta"  :big grin:  . Czy możesz wstawić zdjęcie swojego domku albo napisać pod jakim adresem www można je zobaczyć ? 
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich!

----------


## gregmena

alison, na priv podaj meila, chętnię prześle

domek można zobaczyć pod Sandomierzem, bylo już kilka osób z forum , zapraszam

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

sorki, ale...
Czy to prawda, że na silkę można bezpośrednio kłaść płytki bez tynku wewnętrznego?

----------


## ania

Można tylko mocz ścianę przed klejeniem

----------


## Wakmen

> Można tylko mocz ścianę przed klejeniem


Albo gruntuj.

----------


## Wojtas33

Czy jest sens stosować klej "ciepłochronny" jako zaprawę do silki gdy ociepla się ją styropianem? Budowlaniec mi mówi, że stypopian zapewni wystarczającą izolację, nie ma po co przepłacać na lepszym kleju.

Będzie to ścian 2 W, silka 24 cm + styropian 15 cm (co w ogóle myślicie o takim zestawieniu?)

----------


## ania

Budowlaniec ma rację. Zaprawy ciepłochronne stosuje się do ścian jednowarstwowych. U ciebie byłaby to conajmniej rozrzutność.

----------


## Wakmen

> Budowlaniec ma rację. Zaprawy ciepłochronne stosuje się do ścian jednowarstwowych. U ciebie byłaby to conajmniej rozrzutność.


W zupełności wystarczu klej np. Alpolu AZ 110 biały do silikatów.

----------


## gregmena

zaimpregnowałem hydromurem, podobno od piątku zima

----------


## Wakmen

> zaimpregnowałem hydromurem, podobno od piątku zima


Tak tak. I to jest prawda. Ma nawet popruszyć śniegiem.

----------


## ania

> zaimpregnowałem hydromurem,


A my ugrzęźliśmy w ofercie Nowej Sarzyny. Nie wiemy co wybrać, RATUNKUUU! Sarsil czy Ahydrosil, i który numer oznaczenia....   :Confused:

----------


## MarekW

Cześć

Przegladajac dlugi watek zauwazylem, ze kilka osob ma sciany 3w posadowione na fundamentach 3w, ale nie znalazlem informacji jak zachowac ciaglosc ocieplenia.  
W planach ma silikat 24 + 12 ocieplenia + oslonowa postawione na
bloczkach betonowych 24+8ocieplenia+12.

Jak laczyliscie ocieplenie fundamentu i scian?
Czy kladliscie izolacje poziome na fundamencie niezaleznie na sciane nosna i oslonowa fundamentu a styropian na styk, a moze na zakladke (tylko wtedy trzeba sztukowac z cienszego).

Niektorzy robili wieniec, ale to chyba dla scian 2w, bo dla 3w zrobi sie wtedy mostek i nie pomoze nawet zaizolowanie od wewnatrz na podbetonie, bo silikaty maja maly opor cieplny.

Wlasnie jestam na etapie konczenia scian fundamentowych i zastanawiam sie jak to sie robi i jak je ochronic przed zima.

Patrzę na te różne rysunki w czasopismach a tam wszystko ładnie wygląda nośna i osłonowa fundamentów ma taką samą wysokość, łączenie styro na styk. A gdzie warstwa zaprawy pod pierwszym bloczkiem ściany, itp.?

Jak to robiliście u siebie?

Pozdrawiam
Marek

----------


## Yossarian

jedlanka wrescie uruchomila swoja strone internetowa. Mam pytanko, czy ktos cokolwiek wie o ich silikatach (jakos, czy wymiary trzymaja itp)??
chce budowac z silikatow, a jedlanka jest najblizej mnie. ale nic kompetnie nie wiem o firmie
Jak ktos, cos wie, to by bylo milo   :big grin:

----------


## dominikams

> jedlanka wrescie uruchomila swoja strone internetowa. Mam pytanko, czy ktos cokolwiek wie o ich silikatach (jakos, czy wymiary trzymaja itp)??
> chce budowac z silikatow, a jedlanka jest najblizej mnie. ale nic kompetnie nie wiem o firmie
> Jak ktos, cos wie, to by bylo milo



a może jaki link do nich?  :Roll:

----------


## Yossarian

oto link http://www.silikaty.net.pl/index.php

----------


## jmd

> W planach ma silikat 24 + 12 ocieplenia + oslonowa postawione na
> bloczkach betonowych 24+8ocieplenia+12.


Mam analogiczne rozwiązanie - 7 ocieplenia



> Jak laczyliscie ocieplenie fundamentu i scian?


Ocieplenie fundamentu przechodzi w ocieplenie ściany (styropian/wełna), oddzielone izolacją poziomą



> Czy kladliscie izolacje poziome na fundamencie niezaleznie na sciane nosna i oslonowa fundamentu a styropian na styk, a moze na zakladke (tylko wtedy trzeba sztukowac z cienszego).


Izolacja szeroka na całość ściany (nośnej i osłonowej) w jednym kawałku



> Niektorzy robili wieniec, ale to chyba dla scian 2w, bo dla 3w zrobi sie wtedy mostek i nie pomoze nawet zaizolowanie od wewnatrz na podbetonie, bo silikaty maja maly opor cieplny.


Wieniec mam na części nośnej, oddzielony od części osłonowej styropianem. Chodzi oczywiście o poziom bloczków fundamentowych - na części nośnej wieniec, a na osłonowej dodatkowa warstwa bloczków.

----------


## dominikams

> jedlanka wrescie uruchomila swoja strone internetowa. Mam pytanko, czy ktos cokolwiek wie o ich silikatach (jakos, czy wymiary trzymaja itp)??
> chce budowac z silikatow, a jedlanka jest najblizej mnie. ale nic kompetnie nie wiem o firmie
> Jak ktos, cos wie, to by bylo milo



Rzeczywicie jest niedaleko W-wy, można się tam przejechać i naocznie sprawdzić   :Roll:  

A co wiesz na temat cen? rozmawiałe z nimi? Szkoda, że na stronce nie ma cennika...

----------


## dominikams

Sama sobie odpowiadam: ceny bardzo podobne do tych z Niemców, co mnie bardzo cieszy, będzie dobry argument do negocjacji   :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

O rany!!! Ale się udzielam !!   :ohmy:  

Ale patrzcie, co znalazłam: 
http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?...2+wys%C5%82any.

Wysłałam im zapytanie ofertowe, ciekawe co oni na to   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## KvM

> Wełna 20 cm wydaje mi się trochę "na wyrost". W kilku wątkach prowadzono analizy o ile to zwiększa rzeczywiste oszczędności na cieple i wynikało z nich że dalsze inwestowanie w warstwę ocieplenia powyżej 15 cm. zwraca się po bardzo długim czasie (z racji utraty ciepła przez okna i wentylację). Policz ile tu mozna zaoszczędzić.
> 
> Natomiast wytrzymałośc elewacji z 3w jest faktycznie dużo większa. I tu nie ma co gadać. Tylko nie jestem przekonany do końca czy z 2w nie jest wystarczająco duża - za rok bedę pewnie wiedział więcej. Wtedy mogę doradzić.


IMHO akurat tu warto dać na wyrost. Teraz jest to 5-20zł z m2 (koszt samego materiału), a za 5-10-20 lat będzie to (licząc po dzisiejszych cenach) 80-100zł  z m2 za kompleksową termomodernizację.
Ceny energii rosną dużo szybciej niż infalcja.
O ile stosunkowo łatwo i względnie tanio będzie można za te 5-10-20 lat wymienić okna, czy wstawić rekuperator, to już tak łatwo z izolacją ścian nie będzie.
W kwestii grubości ścian i izolacji. Rozśmieszę tu co poniektórych do łez, ale mam w planach 15cm + 20cm +6cm na dom partertowy z poddaszem uż, o ile tylko konstruktor to zatwierdzi (a wstępnie nie ma przeszkód). Owszem te 6cm ściany elewacyjnej wyjdzie pewnie drożej niż 9cm ze względu na stalowe wzmocnienia konieczne do zachowania stabliności, ale IMHO warto się bić o te centymetry. Ściana 42-43 cm to jest dla mnie maksimum na co chciałbym się godzić by dom nie był bunkrem. Ostetecznie może jeszcze zjadę te 2cm na ociepleniu jeśli znajdę materiał o nieco lepszym współczynniku oporu cieplnego.
Cóż taką mam wizję na tę chwilę. Myślę że jest to najlepszy kompromis pomiędzy kosztami, solidnością (trwałoscią) oraz izolacyjnością, a łupana silikatowa elewacja mi się podoba.
Jeśli ktoś ma lepsze propozycje to chętnie wysłucham.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Mam pytania dotyczące silki minaowice:
Jakie są koszty nadrpoży (nośna 18, wew. 12)? 
Czy są jakieś gotowe, czy wykonuje się je tradycyjnie? (szalunek i zalewanie)   :oops:  
Co to są kotwy i do czego się je stosuje?
Podliczając koszty "ścian" o czym muszę pamietać?  (poza oczywiscie bloczkami na mury zew./wew., klej, nadproża, kotwy)

----------


## Szaruś

U mnie były nadproża wylewane na budowie (czyli musisz policzć szalunek, zbrojenie i wylanie betonem).

Kotew nie stosowałem (jak murowali ściany to je "zazębiali" bloczkami, kotwe nie trzeba było dawać).

A więc u mnie koszt ściany to:

bloczki,
klej
szalunek do nadproży
zbrojenia do nadprozy
beton do nadprozy

----------


## m.dworek

szarus czy ja dobrze zrozumialem?
u ciebie sciany przemurowano ?
tzn masz 3 warstwowe i warstwa elewacji jest przemurowana z warstwa nosna?

mam nadzieje ze zle cie zrozumialem  :wink:

----------


## Yossarian

szukam firmy, ktora umie budowac silikatami z minska mazowieckiego lub okolic. jezeli macie kogos to podeslijcie mi na maila.

w piatek spotkalem sie z czlowiekiem, ktory mial mi budowac dom. oto moja rozmowa:

- ... no i chce budowac z bloczkow silikatowych
- z czego??
- z bloczkow silikatowych
- aaaaa, Panie z tego to sie budowal 30 lat temu, ja polecam u220 i z tego buduje, silikaty sa do d..py, zimne sa
- a budowal Pan kiedys z silikatow?
- no, nie

no i dalej juz mi sie nie chcialo rozmawiac

jak macie jakis rozsadnych ludzi do budowy (firmy) to poratujcie

----------


## MarcinU

> Mam pytania dotyczące silki minaowice:
> Jakie są koszty nadrpoży (nośna 18, wew. 12)? 
> Czy są jakieś gotowe, czy wykonuje się je tradycyjnie? (szalunek i zalewanie)   
> ...


Ja mam nadproża w systemie silka-U - czyli robione z kształtek o kształcie litery U zbrojonych i zalewanych betonem. Więcej informacji i wytyczne projektowania znajdziesz w dokumencie WYTYCZNE PROJEKTOWANIA I DOBORU NADPROŻY Z KSZTAŁTEK SILKA U

----------


## Wojty

> Mam pytania dotyczące silki minaowice:
> Jakie są koszty nadrpoży (nośna 18, wew. 12)? 
> Czy są jakieś gotowe, czy wykonuje się je tradycyjnie? (szalunek i zalewanie)


u mnie na nadproża do nośnych zastosowali typowe gotowe betonowe elementy L19
(mają szerokość 9cm- wiec u ciebie dwie stykajace sie razem będą takie elki), a część zrobili wylewanych na budowie
(z szalunkiem, zbrojeniem itd)

zaś do działowek 12cm, wykonawca wykorzystał belkę teriva (ona ma wlasnie 12cm szerokości),
tylko obciął górną kratowniczkę... czasem w betoniarniach gdzie robią stropy teriva możesz
za grosze kupić takie belki ktorym np coś się z tą kratownicą stanie i są traktowane jako odpad.

Wojty

----------


## anpi

> Mam pytania dotyczące silki minaowice:
> Jakie są koszty nadrpoży (nośna 18, wew. 12)? 
> Czy są jakieś gotowe, czy wykonuje się je tradycyjnie? (szalunek i zalewanie)   
> Co to są kotwy i do czego się je stosuje?
> Podliczając koszty "ścian" o czym muszę pamietać?  (poza oczywiscie bloczkami na mury zew./wew., klej, nadproża, kotwy)


U mnie były gotowe typu L-19. Takie nadproża mają wysokość 19 cm i grubość 8 cm, więc trzeba je składać podwójnie. Za komplet nadproży na cały dom (30 szt dł. 120-210 cm) zapłaciłem ok. 800 zł. Jest to rozwiązanie bardzo wygodne - nie trzeba robić szalunków, robota idzie szybko, nie trzeba czekać aż beton zwiąże. A koszt podobny - liczyłem że na moje nadproża za beton, stal i deski zapłaciłbym o ok. 100 zł niż za gotowe nadproża.

----------


## Szaruś

> szarus czy ja dobrze zrozumialem?
> u ciebie sciany przemurowano ?
> tzn masz 3 warstwowe i warstwa elewacji jest przemurowana z warstwa nosna?
> 
> mam nadzieje ze zle cie zrozumialem


Zgadza się, źle mnie zrozumiałeś.   :big grin:  

Mam ścianę 2W, a chodziło mi o kotwienie ściany wewnętrznej (działowej) do ściany zewnętrznej. Są do tego takie specjalne blaszki (kotwy?), ale u mnie nie były potrzebne, bo zazębiali ściany bloczkami.

----------


## dominikams

> szukam firmy, ktora umie budowac silikatami z minska mazowieckiego lub okolic. jezeli macie kogos to podeslijcie mi na maila.
> 
> w piatek spotkalem sie z czlowiekiem, ktory mial mi budowac dom. oto moja rozmowa:
> 
> - ... no i chce budowac z bloczkow silikatowych
> - z czego??
> - z bloczkow silikatowych
> - aaaaa, Panie z tego to sie budowal 30 lat temu, ja polecam u220 i z tego buduje, silikaty sa do d..py, zimne sa
> - a budowal Pan kiedys z silikatow?
> ...



Mój drogi   :Wink2:   :oops:  , 

silikaty nie sš lubiane przez wykonawców. Powód jest prosty - sš ciężkie. Poza tym częć wykonawców naprawdę uważa, że sa do bani. Pokutuje stary mit, to wszystko. Nie ma się co zrażać - wykonawca nie musi się z tobš w tej kwestii zgadzać, pewnie zresztš to nie bedzie ostatnia rozbieznoć zdań. Co nie znaczy, ze nie będš umieli z silikatów zbudować - silikaty sš doć odporne na partactwo - przede wszystkim trzymajš wymiar, sa równe.
 Jeżeli umiejš budowac z innych materiałów (to musisz sprawdzić!!), z pewnociš sobie poradzš (tylko pamiętaj, żeby bloczki były na pióro/wpust). 
Przy następnej ekipie nie wdawaj się w dyskusje czy lubiš czy nie, możesz powiedzieć: "no dobrze, ale czy pan mi z tego dom wymuruje?"    :Wink2:  

Moje obie ekipy (które dotarły do finałowych rozmów) odradzały mi silikaty - tzn. odradzały to może za dużo powiedziane - dziwiły się, że z tego, a przecież BK taki dobry i Max taki dobry. Denerwuje mnie to, ale biorę 3 głębokie wdechy i mówię sobie, że przeciez ja wiem najlepiej   :cool:  

Powodzenia!!

----------


## MarcinU

> silikaty nie sš lubiane przez wykonawców. Powód jest prosty - sš ciężkie.


  :ohmy:  Ja podszedłem do tematu inaczej - po decyzji o budowaniu z silikatów zapytałem zarówno producenta jak i w hurtowni o ekipy murujące z silikatów. Spotkałem się z trzema i ŻADEN nie mówił nic złego o silikatach i nie odradzał mi budowy z tego materiału.

Silka ma program autoryzacyjny i prowadzi szkolenia wykonawców. Zapytaj ich kogo mogą polecić w Twoim rejonie.

----------


## Wakmen

> ...
> Co to są kotwy i do czego się je stosuje?...


Ja kotwy stosowałem do łączenia ścian konstrukcyjnych z działowymi oraz do powiązania kominów wentylacyjnych z dymowym. Jako takich kotew nie mogłem znaleźć (wszyscy byli zdziwieni taką technologią wznoszenia ścian) więc kupiłem wiatrownicę i ciąłem na odpowiadające mi odcinki.
Wyglądało to tak:
http://wakmen.w.interia.pl/index_fil...tos/rsz_51.jpg

----------


## acca5

Cześc wszystkim budujacym z silki. Mam pytanie. Czy zamawiać silkę klasy 15 czy 20, buduje dom parterowy 175kw, dach 300mkw.
Czym one sie roznią.Oczywiście ceną i dlatego nie wiem. Co zrobic aby bylo dobrze?

----------


## m.dworek

> Cześc wszystkim budujacym z silki. Mam pytanie. Czy zamawiać silkę klasy 15 czy 20, buduje dom parterowy 175kw, dach 300mkw.
> Czym one sie roznią.Oczywiście ceną i dlatego nie wiem. Co zrobic aby bylo dobrze?


 taki dom jak planujesz to mozna nawet wybudowac z ytonga 400  :wink: 
albo ze styropianu  :wink:

----------


## acca5

Nie jest to odpowiedź na pytanie, silka jak klasa 15 czy 20.

----------


## Geno

> Nie jest to odpowiedź na pytanie, silka jak klasa 15 czy 20.


15

----------


## acca5

Dobre i to ale Może coś wiecej?

----------


## dominikams

> Dobre i to ale Może coś wiecej?



15 spokojnie wystarczy. Lepiej?   :Wink2:  

A tak na powaznie,  nie ma co się szarpać (finansowo) z 20, bo silikaty i tak są wytrzymałe. Twój dom będzie i tak dużo trwalszy, w porównaniu do domów z lekkich materiałów.

----------


## acca5

Dziękuję

----------


## ania

Panowie!

Czy białe wykwity w środku surowego domu z silki (od wody cieknącej po niewykończonych kominach) wystarczy oskrobać przed tynkowaniem, czy potraktować dodatkowo jakimś preparatem?

----------


## Witos

> Panowie!
> 
> Czy białe wykwity w środku surowego domu z silki (od wody cieknącej po niewykończonych kominach) wystarczy oskrobać przed tynkowaniem, czy potraktować dodatkowo jakimś preparatem?


Witaj 
Wystarczy zeskrobać a jak są małe to zignoruj.

----------


## tomeku

budowałem z silki i powiem że jest to najlepszy materiał w obecnej chwili 
dostępny na naszym rynku (moja prywatna opinia) pytajcie a ja w miarę możliwości odpowiem na pytania 
 :smile:

----------


## mathex

Witam wszystkich.
Swój dom pobudowałem również z Silki. Wszystko wskazuje na to, że w tym roku sie wprowadzę. Mam jednak przed sobą bardzo trudną decyzję, a mianowicie jaki typ ogrzewania wybrać. Chodzi mi o to czy zrobić tradycyjną wodna instalację z wykorzystaniem grzejników, czy też zrobić na całym parterze "podłogówkę". Przyznam, że jestem zwolenikiem tego drugiego rozwiazania , ale mam pewne wątpliwości natury technicznej.
Poza tym nie mogę zdecydować się jaki typ kotła wybrać, czy ma to być kocioł na olej (nie ma w pobliżu gazociągu) czy może kocioł na pellets+groszek weglowy. Moja obawa związana jest z wysokimi kosztami oleju opałowego (dom z poddaszem użytkowym parter + poddasze - po 60 m). Jeśli ktos już użytkuje swój "silikatowy" domek to może przybliży jakie rozwiazania zastosował, a może jakie koszty ponosi z tytułu jego ogrzewania. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich
mathex

----------


## Wakmen

Ja jeszcze nie mieszkam w swoim silikatowcu ale przymierzam się już (albo dopiero) do tynkowania a następnie ogrezwanie. W projekcie miałem tylko grzejniki ale na parterze prawie ze wszystkich zrezygnowałem i zamiast nich będzie wszędzie podłogówka. Uważam, że jest to rewelacyjne rozwiązanie przy małych dzieciach , które ciągle siedzą i bawią się na podłodze .

----------


## RYDZU

Całkowicie przychylam się do tego co napisał *Wakmen* - podłogówka to świetna sprawa przy dzieciakach. 
Też zrobilismy podłogówkę w części dziennej domu (razem z łazienkami ok 75m2).
Rozwiązanie się sprawdza - podłoga zimna nie jest. Ciepła też nie - ale to wynika z dobrze 
cieplonego budynku. Po prostu niewiele ciepła potrzeba by temperatura w pomieszczeniu była 
na normalnym poziomie.
Psychozy z puchnącymi od podłogówki nogami itp dyrdymałki według mnie powstały 
w okresie gdy podłogówkę pchano do budynków słabo ocieplonych - wtedy podłoga 
musiała być naprawdę ciepła by spełniała swoje zadanie.

----------


## Witos

Witam wszystkich.
Co do ogrzewania podłogowego to tam gdzie będziesz miał podłogę w płytkach zastosuj podłogówke, a tam gdzie podłoge z drewna tylko grzejniki.
Pozatym zarówno jedno jak i drugie warto wyliczyć nie wiem czy ktoś z was wyliczał moc grzejników i podłogówki w swoich domach ale chyba taka kalkulacja nie jest zbyt droga. Myslę że nawet sam byłbys w stanie to zrobić a naprawde warto to zrobić.

----------


## MarcinU

> Witam wszystkich.
> Co do ogrzewania podłogowego to tam gdzie będziesz miał podłogę w płytkach zastosuj podłogówke, a tam gdzie podłoge z drewna tylko grzejniki.
> Pozatym zarówno jedno jak i drugie warto wyliczyć nie wiem czy ktoś z was wyliczał moc grzejników i podłogówki w swoich domach ale chyba taka kalkulacja nie jest zbyt droga. Myslę że nawet sam byłbys w stanie to zrobić a naprawde warto to zrobić.


Przychylam się. Mieszkam od 3 tygodni i dokładnie takie rozwiązanie mam - podłoga ciepła tam gdzie płytki, reszat domu deski i bez podłogówki. Drewniana podloga jest wystarczająco ciepła.

----------


## Marzek

Nasz domek jest z Silki. Uważam, że dom z silikatów jest naprawde OK. A podłogówka w całym domu, nawet w sypialniach. I nie czujemy żadnego dyskomfortu. Ciepła podłoga to fajna sprawa. Nie widzę żadnych ujemnych skutków stosowania tego ogrzewania w sypialniach.

----------


## Aida77

witam, zastanawiam się nad silikatami, poczytam 
Wasz wątek i mam nadzieję znajde odpowiedzi na moje pytania  :wink:

----------


## dominikams

Aida, 
fajnie, że wpadłaś tu do nas!

Jak widzisz, wątek jest bogaty   :Lol:  , dlatego na razie nie zawracaj sobie głowy sprawami czysto technicznymi, o tym poczytasz później, jak już będziesz wiedziała, ze chcesz budować z silikatów   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## brachol

dobrzae ze teraz zima i budowac nei mozna bo troche do czytania jest   :cool:

----------


## Witos

Jakie macie stropy na ścianach 18cm z silikatów ?

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

nam architekci wyliczyli jednak silkę 24+ strop teriwa

----------


## Witos

a jaki masz odległości między ścianami nośnymi?

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

> a jakiej rozpiętości masz ściany ?


nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale ok 8 m szerokości i 12 długości

----------


## Witos

> Napisał Witos
> 
> a jakiej rozpiętości masz ściany ?
> 
> 
> nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale ok 8 m szerokości i 12 długości


poprawiłem pytanie    :smile:

----------


## Witos

Ja zrobiłem maksymalnie 518cm w osiach, a dokładnie to 368, 468, 518cm, żeby nie zaciąć się na śmierć.

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

ok. 4 metrów, nie pamiętam dokładnie, bo projekt jest u architektów, ale mogę Ci podać link  http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=3...d978d0&lang=pl

budynek jest poszerzony o ok.90cm (60+30) + garaż jeszcze o 60, w celu uzyskania miejsca na drugie autko

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

> Ja zrobiłem maksymalnie 518cm w osiach, a dokładnie to 368, 468, 518cm, żeby nie zaciąć się na śmierć.



wiesz nie rozumiem  :oops:  , budowanie to nie moja działka, dopiero się uczę

----------


## Witos

> ok. 4 metrów, nie pamiętam dokładnie, bo projekt jest u architektów, ale mogę Ci podać link  http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=3...d978d0&lang=pl
> 
> budynek jest poszerzony o ok.90cm (60+30) + garaż jeszcze o 60, w celu uzyskania miejsca na drugie autko


Podobny do mojego  :smile:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

czesc, a ma ktos z Was ściany z silki nieotynkowanej (chocby fragment)- jako element dekoracyjny?

----------


## Witos

> czesc, a ma ktos z Was ściany z silki nieotynkowanej (chocby fragment)- jako element dekoracyjny?


chyba w garażu

----------


## ania

> czesc, a ma ktos z Was ściany z silki nieotynkowanej (chocby fragment)- jako element dekoracyjny?


Ja mam cały dom! - jako element dekoracyjny - z silki gładkiej i łupanej.





> Jakie macie stropy na ścianach 18cm z silikatów ?


Ja mam monolit krzyżowo zbrojony wylewany na budowie (grubość 22 cm.). Ale środkowa ściana konstrukcyjna jest z bloczka 24 cm.

----------


## anpi

> Jakie macie stropy na ścianach 18cm z silikatów ?


Ja mam na połowie domu monolit gr. 12 cm, na drugiej - terivę. W obu przypadkach rozpiętość ok. 5 m.

----------


## bullish

Będę budował z Silki. Ściany 2w + 15 cm wełny. Nosne 24 cm, działowe 12 cm.
Jaka klasę Silki brać 15 czy 20?

Będę murował w lecie. Jąką zaprawę cienkowarstwową brać - Alpol AZ 110 (standard) czy AZ 111 (mocna)?

----------


## Witos

> Będę budował z Silki. Ściany 2w + 15 cm wełny. Nosne 24 cm, działowe 12 cm.
> Jaka klasę Silki brać 15 czy 20?
> 
> Będę murował w lecie. Jąką zaprawę cienkowarstwową brać - Alpol AZ 110 (standard) czy AZ 111 (mocna)?


*15* Alpol standard

----------


## gourmand

Witaj Aniu, napisałaś o swojej elewacji z SILKI. Czy mogłabyś zaprezentować na forum, ewentualnie przesłać na priva kilka zdjęć? Będę bardzo wdzięczny, pozdrawiam.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał bullish
> 
> Będę budował z Silki. Ściany 2w + 15 cm wełny. Nosne 24 cm, działowe 12 cm.
> Jaka klasę Silki brać 15 czy 20?
> 
> Będę murował w lecie. Jąką zaprawę cienkowarstwową brać - Alpol AZ 110 (standard) czy AZ 111 (mocna)?
> 
> 
> *15* Alpol standard


Dokładnie tak. Silka 15 i AZ-110

----------


## trobe

W jakich sutuacjach stosuje się  AZ111?

----------


## MarcinU

> W jakich sutuacjach stosuje się  AZ111?


Poczytaj http://www.alpol.pl/produkty/az111.htm. Generalnie ma większą wytrzymałość. Pewnie jak budujesz dom wielopiętrowy (>= 3) to warto użyć 111.

----------


## ania

> Witaj Aniu, napisałaś o swojej elewacji z SILKI. Czy mogłabyś zaprezentować na forum, ewentualnie przesłać na priva kilka zdjęć? Będę bardzo wdzięczny, pozdrawiam.



Niestety, nie mam takich technicznych możliwości.   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## gourmand

Aniu dziękuję ci bardzo za kłopot, mówi się trudno. 
Przy okazji, jeśli mógłbym prosić innych forumowiczów o ewentualne zdjęcia elewacji z cegły silikatowej, szczególnie łupanej, będę bardzo wdzięczny. Moja wdzięczność będzie nie mniejsza za możliwość niekrępujacego obejrzenia jej. Pozdrawiam serdecznie forumowiczów.

----------


## trobe

MarcinU, dzięki, poczytałam sobie.

----------


## ZakWr

Mam pytanio o kotwy i technologię - właśnei walcze z architektem i własnym poczuciem rozsądku:
- jakie kotwy macie na ścianach 3W. Bo ja sobie umysliłem ściany nośne zewnetrzne 18cm + 16cm wełny (2x8 na zakładkę) ale żeby mi nie spartolili ocieplenia chciałbym to wznieść 2 etapowo: najpierw ściana nośna ze stropem, potem kotwy "późniejszego monatażu", ocieplenie, i ściana elewacyjna. No i tak: przyszły kierownik budowy na te kotwy krzywo patrzy, architekt nie wie czy można je wiercać wszędzie w bloki 50cm długości czy trzeba będzie specjalnie celować, mam wrażenie że jak ci budowlańcy się nauczyli z Maxa budować to na maksie zostali....
No i nie wiem teraz jakie: własnej konstrukcji, gotowe do spoiny czy jednak późniejszego monatażu.

- widziałem kiedyś reklamę kotew energooszczędnych a teraz za Chiny nie mogę do niej trafić. Widzieliście kiedyś takie coś?
Bo u mnie wychodzi prawie 1000 kotew, przewodzą ciepło że aż żal, może by coś poradzić bo inaczej to tyle wełny sensu nie ma?

I jeszcze o stropach. Żadnej terrivy. Ja chcę albo liliputa albo płyty kanałowe. Rozpiętośc maksymalna 6metrów, ściany na których płyty się łaczą 24cm. No i architek coś mówi o wzmocnieniu tych ścian 18cm przez przemurowanie w niej słupów 24cm hm..... A nigdzie nie mam tak żeby ściana nośna była bez dochodzącej innej ściany szersza niż 4m.

----------


## Geno

> Mam pytanio o kotwy i technologię - właśnei walcze z architektem i własnym poczuciem rozsądku:
> - jakie kotwy macie na ścianach 3W. Bo ja sobie umysliłem ściany nośne zewnetrzne 18cm + 16cm wełny (2x8 na zakładkę) ale żeby mi nie spartolili ocieplenia chciałbym to wznieść 2 etapowo: najpierw ściana nośna ze stropem, potem kotwy "późniejszego monatażu", ocieplenie, i ściana elewacyjna. No i tak: przyszły kierownik budowy na te kotwy krzywo patrzy, architekt nie wie czy można je wiercać wszędzie w bloki 50cm długości czy trzeba będzie specjalnie celować, mam wrażenie że jak ci budowlańcy się nauczyli z Maxa budować to na maksie zostali....
> No i nie wiem teraz jakie: własnej konstrukcji, gotowe do spoiny czy jednak późniejszego monatażu.
> 
> - widziałem kiedyś reklamę kotew energooszczędnych a teraz za Chiny nie mogę do niej trafić. Widzieliście kiedyś takie coś?
> Bo u mnie wychodzi prawie 1000 kotew, przewodzą ciepło że aż żal, może by coś poradzić bo inaczej to tyle wełny sensu nie ma?
> 
> I jeszcze o stropach. Żadnej terrivy. Ja chcę albo liliputa albo płyty kanałowe. Rozpiętośc maksymalna 6metrów, ściany na których płyty się łaczą 24cm. No i architek coś mówi o wzmocnieniu tych ścian 18cm przez przemurowanie w niej słupów 24cm hm..... A nigdzie nie mam tak żeby ściana nośna była bez dochodzącej innej ściany szersza niż 4m.


Szukaj kotew na stronach *HABE*

----------


## Witos

> I jeszcze o stropach. Żadnej terrivy. Ja chcę albo liliputa albo płyty kanałowe. Rozpiętośc maksymalna 6metrów, ściany na których płyty się łaczą 24cm. No i architek coś mówi o wzmocnieniu tych ścian 18cm przez przemurowanie w niej słupów 24cm hm..... A nigdzie nie mam tak żeby ściana nośna była bez dochodzącej innej ściany szersza niż 4m.


Byłem w fabryce stropów kanałowych i osobiscie rozmawiałem z tamtejszym technologiem i gościem od montowania płyt. Zalecaja ściany grbości 24cm nie tylko w miejscach łaczenia płyt ale również na oparciach zewnetrznych. Oparcie płyty kanalowej na scianie to minimum 8cm. Co znaczy minimum nie musze chyba tłumaczyć. Też niosłem się z zamiarem budowy stropu kanałowego bo łatwo i szybko. Po przekalkulowaniu cen wyszło mi że dostane terive taniej w hurtowni niz płyte kanałową w fabryce. Nie liczyłem kosztów dowozu i montazu.

----------


## Piotr2000

Witam wszystkich "silkowców", jestem w przede dniu wybrania materiału na dom  i mam pytanie co Was skłoniło do wyboru tego materiału w porównaniu z betonem komórkowym. Mocie może doswiadczanie zwiazane z ogrzewaniem domu z silki? Czytałem na formu o dużych o wyższych kosztach, dla tego typu domów? Czy możecie to potwierdzić kub zdementować?

----------


## ZakWr

Mieszkam teraz w budynku z betonu komórkowego + 8cm ocieplenia.
Niby jest ciepło, niby rachunki za ogrzewanie nie są wysokie ale komfort mieszkania żaden. 80m za oknem mam dość często uczęszczaną drogę. Mimo niezłych okien słychać jak jeżdzą samochody. W dzień tło jest takie że człowiek o  tym nie myśli ale nocą to zwłaszcza na początku przeszkadzało. Do tego budynek jest bardzo akustyczny, mimo że ma tynki mineralne, mam wrażenie że beton komórkowy nic nie wycisza. Pomiędzy mną a sąsiadem jest ściana 24cm. Dokładnie wiem kiedy ktoś strzeli gola.
Mój brat ma podobne warunki, może ruch nieco mniejszy. Ma na pewno grubsze ocieplenie i ściany z siliki, wszystkie, poza jedną działówką . I jest cicho. Nie słychać sąsiadów, słabiej słychć co się dzieje w innych pokojach i jeszcze wrażenie znacznie cieplejszego wnętrza i inna atmosfera w domu. Rachunki płaci nizsze ale to kwestia ocieplenia a nie siliki
Ja z betonu komórkowego to chcę garaż postawić, ale dom - na pewno nie

----------


## bullish

Pytanie do wszystkich, którzy zamierzają budować lub budowali ostatnio z markowej Silki.

Jakie ceny udało się wam wynegocjowac dla silki E24 i E12 (gdzie w Warszawie i okolicy zamawiać najlepiej)?

Czy kupowaliście specjalny dozownik do zaprawy cienkowarstwowej, czy radziliście sobie inaczej (jak)?

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

ufff...

2 tygodnie (dorywczo ma się rozumieć) czytania i nareszcie przebrnąłem przez cały wątek! Co za ulga, że mogę teraz na bieżąco śledzić dyskusję, która dotyczy tak krytycznego dla mnie (niedługo) wyboru.

Dzisiaj właśnie (a właściwie wczoraj...) kupiłem projekt (do zobaczenia tutaj: http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/index.php?id=4&hid=763) wymarzonego domku. Jest to nasz (żony i mój) pierwszy dom (mamy dopiero 26 lat), ale chcielibyśmy aby był też "docelowym". Dlatego zależy nam bardzo na wybraniu konstrukcji trwałej, mocnej, odpornej na wodę/mróz/grzyb/eksploatację, a przede wszystkim: zdrowej i ciepłej.

Według zaleceń konstruktora i projektanta dom powinien być postawiony z pustaka max U220 (24 cm) i ocieplony 12cm wełny. Podobne zalecenia usłyszeliśmy od pani architekt, która będzie wprowadzała pewne zmiany do projektu. Na pytanie, czy warto dodać 3 cm ocieplenia, wszyscy odparli twierdząco (do grona wszystkich, oprócz wymienionych już: architektki, konstrkuktora i projektanta, dołączam 3 startujących w konkursie potencjalnych wykonawców). Na pytanie, czy warto z silikatów, wszyscy odparli, *że absolutnie NIE (!)*. Mało tego, konstrkuktor/projektant powiedział, że nie bierze na siebie odpowiedzialności za właściwości cieplno-izolacyjne budynku postawionego z silikatów. Potencjalni wykonawcy i pani architekt mówią: *to już lepiej z keramzytobetonu, niż z piasku z wapnem*....

No i (1) mam zagwostkę. O ile dylematy typu "plastikowe czy drewniane", albo "wełna czy styropian" już mam za sobą (będzie: plastikowo-wełnianie), o tyle z wyborem materiału na ściany ciągle mam problem. Wybrać będę musiał tak naprawdę pewnie dopiero we wrześniu, ale już teraz chciałbym dowiedzieć się jak najwięcej, aby potem mieć komfort "ponoszenia (miłych, mam nadzieję) konsekwencji" świadomego wyboru (ładnie mówiąc: of an educated choice).

No i (2) po przeczytaniu 22 ekranów tego wątku, nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na fundamentalne pytanie: *dlaczego nie ceramika* (zwykła; poryzowanej nie chcę)? Czy ktoś podjąłby się porównania (ciepło, akustyka, wilgoć, grzyby, mikroklimat... etc.). Będę bardzo wdzięczny (żona też) za naprowadzenie na właściwe tory!  :smile:

----------


## Geno

> Na pytanie, czy warto z silikatów, wszyscy odparli, *że absolutnie NIE (!)*. Mało tego, konstrkuktor/projektant powiedział, że nie bierze na siebie odpowiedzialności za właściwości cieplno-izolacyjne budynku postawionego z silikatów. Potencjalni wykonawcy i pani architekt mówią: *to już lepiej z keramzytobetonu, niż z piasku z wapnem*....


Ciekawe spostrzeżenie budowlańców..tylkoe ,że silikaty nieco przypominają oryginalny,pierwotny ,rzymski "beton" ,z którego to wykonane elementy zdarza się oglądać po dziś dzień. Moze pani architek nie chodziła na zajęcia z historii architektury?   :Wink2:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Dziękuję za komentarz. W sumie Piramidy też już parę lat stoją, a też zbudowano je z czegoś mocno bogatego w piasek.

Będę bardzo wdzięczny, jeżeli ktoś podejmie się rzucenia światła na merytoryczne kwestie związane z wyborem materiału. Naczytałem się Muratora i innych pism, stron producentów i zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy poszukiwanie odpowiedzi na pytanie "co lepsze" nie jest przypadkiem jednoznaczne z poszukiwaniem świętego Graala. Dla mnie kryterium wyboru jest jedno: materiał ma być ciepły i zdrowy (ten ostatni warunek, jak rozumiem) spełniają i cegły ceramiczne i bloczki silikatowe. Zatem, przy tym samym ociepleniu (15 cm wełny), co będzie cieplejsze: ceramika, czy silikat?  :smile:  

Pytanie kieruję głównie do osób, które ciągną ten wątek od dłuższego czasu i zimę mają już za sobą.

----------


## EZS

Był już kiedyś wątek, co cieplejsze. Daję namiary na stronę z programikiem do wyznaczania współczynników:
www.kkp.pl/default.asp?kla=8&poz=111

Jasno widać po podstawieniu różnych materiałów, że ociepla styropian a nie ściana...
Ale to teoria. A jak jest w praktyce, sama się zastanawiam.
Jednego jestem pewna: jeżeli będę budowała z silikatów, to podczas ocieplania będę stała jak kat i patrzyła na ręcę wykonawcom. Poobkładam mur ze wszystkich stron i we wszystkich szczelinach, również od góry ściany. I dlatego nie jestem pewna, czy wezmę silikaty. Czy będę w stanie wszystko przewidzieć i dopilnować??? Ogólnie jestem na etapie: kupię, co jesta aktualnie taniej   :big grin:

----------


## filipek

> ufff...
> 
> No i (2) po przeczytaniu 22 ekranów tego wątku, nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na fundamentalne pytanie: *dlaczego nie ceramika* (zwykła; poryzowanej nie chcę)? Czy ktoś podjąłby się porównania (ciepło, akustyka, wilgoć, grzyby, mikroklimat... etc.). Będę bardzo wdzięczny (żona też) za naprowadzenie na właściwe tory!


Cześć
Napiszę krótko, dlaczego wybrałem silikaty. Na razie mam fundamenty.
W tym roku chcę mieć stan surowy. Ściana 3w, bloczek 24, styro 12 lub 14, elewacja silka łupana albo klinkier (zadecyduje cena).
Trzy główne powody: wytrzymałość, dobra izolacja akustyczna, duża pojemność cieplna.
Nie ma złego materiału musisz tylko sobie powiedzieć (jak z samochodami tej samej klasy) - ten materiał mi się podoba. I koniec.

Pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## MarcinU

To co mogę powiedzieć z praktyki i terii którą przerabiałem.

Decydowalem sie na silikat z pobudek innych niż ekonomia - niska promieniotwórczość i brak cementu oto co mnie przekonywało. Widziałem również kilka budów i materiał sam w sobie - porównywałem jakość wykonania bloczków z Porothermu (tragedia !!) oraz z Ytong'a. Te ostatnie były jakośćiowo OK, tylko, że jeden stojąc sobie na działce rozpadł się po zimie (!). Rozmawiałem też z wykonawcami - oczywiście tymi co budowali ze wszystkich 3 materiałów. Silikat jest trudny w obróbce - ciężki i twardy. Dla tych co budują metodą łupania kielnią - tragedia. U mnie majster ciął bloczki piłą tarczową ze specjalną tarczą i jemu w zasadzie bez różnicy czy silikat czy porotherm czy co innego.

Tyle co do decyzji. U wyliczałem korzystając z programu dostarczanego przez Murator w którymś wydaniu. Wychodziło to co już tu padło - nie matreriał a ocieplenie stanowi o U. A przy okazji silikat jest tańszy niz inne materiały.

Mieszkam od początku lutego. Ogrzewam kominkiem i prądem (grzejniki konwekcyjne). W lutym wyszło mi za prąd 270 zł w tym ogrzewanie, ciepła woda oraz normalne użytkownie (gotowanie, światło itp.). Wydaje mi się to naprawdę niskim kosztem. Do tego oczywiście drzewo, ale nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć ile. Podejrzewam że pewnie jakieś 150-200 zł na drzewo musiałbym doliczyć. Temperatura w domu to okolo 21-22 stopnie za wyjątkiem salonu - tam przy rozpalonym kominku mam 25 stopni!

Podsumowując - dom ciepły, zdrowy i generalnie polecam.

----------


## PIXI I DIXI

MarcinU
czy możesz cos więcej powiedzieć, tzn jaką masz grubośc bloczka na ściany zewnetrzne , ile cm ocieplenie (wełna czy styropian), jaką masz powierzchnię domu użytkową, czy parterowy czy pietrowy
będziemy wdzięczni, sami na razie jesteśmy na etapie projektu, i w zasadzie chyba nasza decyzja że budujemy  z silikatów sie nie zmieni, ale ciagle szukamy informacji , najlepiej jak sa one już od kogoś kto mieszka, dodatkowo chcemy ogrzewać kominkiem i pradem(wszyscy pukaja sie w głowe) i zastanawiamy sie czy to dobry wybór przy silikatach, ale pytań  :ohmy:  
Twoje doświadczenia sa na wage złota  :big grin:  

pozdrawiamy
Pixi i Dixi

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Marcin,

pięknie dziękuję za odpowiedź. Im więcej takich, tym bliższy jestem ostatecznej decyzji.

Teraz pytanie techniczne - czy myślisz, że konstruktor musi przeliczać ławy fundamentowe ze względu na zmianę materiału przewidzianego w projekcie (max U220) na silikaty? Działkę mam raczej piaszczystą...

Pozdrawiam,
Maciek

----------


## MarcinU

> MarcinU
> czy możesz cos więcej powiedzieć, tzn jaką masz grubośc bloczka na ściany zewnetrzne , ile cm ocieplenie (wełna czy styropian), jaką masz powierzchnię domu użytkową, czy parterowy czy pietrowy
> będziemy wdzięczni, sami na razie jesteśmy na etapie projektu, i w zasadzie chyba nasza decyzja że budujemy  z silikatów sie nie zmieni, ale ciagle szukamy informacji , najlepiej jak sa one już od kogoś kto mieszka, dodatkowo chcemy ogrzewać kominkiem i pradem(wszyscy pukaja sie w głowe) i zastanawiamy sie czy to dobry wybór przy silikatach, ale pytań  
> Twoje doświadczenia sa na wage złota  
> 
> pozdrawiamy
> Pixi i Dixi


Ściany mam z bloczków Silka 18 cm, ocieplenie 15 cm wełny mineralnej. Powierzchnia domu 125 m2, parterowy. Poddasze jest, ale nieużytkowe. Ocieplona jest podłoga (20 cm wełny) i strop (równiez 20 cm wełny). Dach jest nieocieplony z racji nieużytkowego poddasza.

----------


## MarcinU

> Marcin,
> 
> pięknie dziękuję za odpowiedź. Im więcej takich, tym bliższy jestem ostatecznej decyzji.
> 
> Teraz pytanie techniczne - czy myślisz, że konstruktor musi przeliczać ławy fundamentowe ze względu na zmianę materiału przewidzianego w projekcie (max U220) na silikaty? Działkę mam raczej piaszczystą...
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Maciek


Wątpię. Wprawdzie silikat jest znacząco cięższy, ale moje fundamenty nie różnią się od innych - bloczek betonowy K15 i ławy lane z betonu B-15 wg projektu (dałem B-20 wg. zalecen kierownika). Być może z uwagi na obciążenia trzeba by było zwiększyć szerokość ław, ale to powinien architekt adaptując uwzględnić.

----------


## PIXI I DIXI

MarcinU
dzięki wielkie za szczegóły, zwłaszcza że tez chcemy domek parterowy około 115-130 m2 ,   :big grin:  
pixi i dixi

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

MarcinU,

zastanawiam się nad tym ciężarem silikatów. U mnie w projekcie oryginalnym ławy mają na większości obwodu tylko 45 cm szerokości i tylko w niektórych miejscach rozszerzają się do 60 cm... ściany z bloczków betonowych o szerokości 25 cm.

Chyba lepiej będzie porozmawiać z architektem na temat planowanej zmiany materiału...?

Pozdrawiam,
Maciek

----------


## MarcinU

> MarcinU,
> 
> zastanawiam się nad tym ciężarem silikatów. U mnie w projekcie oryginalnym ławy mają na większości obwodu tylko 45 cm szerokości i tylko w niektórych miejscach rozszerzają się do 60 cm... ściany z bloczków betonowych o szerokości 25 cm.
> 
> Chyba lepiej będzie porozmawiać z architektem na temat planowanej zmiany materiału...?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Maciek


Niewątpliwie architekt musi się wypowiedzieć. Ja mam ławy zewnętrzne boczne 40 cm, zewnętrzne przednie i tylnie 50 cm a wewnętrzne 80 cm. Szersze są dlatego, że opierają sie na nich stropy.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

a na jakim stawiałeś podłożu: piasek / glina?

----------


## MarcinU

> a na jakim stawiałeś podłożu: piasek / glina?


Piasek gliniasty średniozagęszczony.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

U mnie raczej dominuje luźny piasek... czyli nie najlepiej z punktu widzenia budowania domu?

----------


## Witos

> U mnie raczej dominuje luźny piasek... czyli nie najlepiej z punktu widzenia budowania domu?


Wręcz przeciwnie. Bardzo dobre podłoze.

----------


## Marzek

> MarcinU
> czy możesz cos więcej powiedzieć, tzn jaką masz grubośc bloczka na ściany zewnetrzne , ile cm ocieplenie (wełna czy styropian), jaką masz powierzchnię domu użytkową, czy parterowy czy pietrowy
> będziemy wdzięczni, sami na razie jesteśmy na etapie projektu, i w zasadzie chyba nasza decyzja że budujemy  z silikatów sie nie zmieni, ale ciagle szukamy informacji , najlepiej jak sa one już od kogoś kto mieszka, dodatkowo chcemy ogrzewać kominkiem i pradem(wszyscy pukaja sie w głowe) i zastanawiamy sie czy to dobry wybór przy silikatach, ale pytań  
> Twoje doświadczenia sa na wage złota  
> 
> pozdrawiamy
> Pixi i Dixi


Wpradzie pytanie było skierowane do MarcinU, ale mogę się również wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii.
Mamy dom z użytkowym poddaszem 230 m2, ściany z SILKI 24 (parter) i 18 poddasze. Całość ocieplona wełną 20 cm (kiedy kładliśmy wszyscy pukali się w głowę), na parterze, w podłodze 16 cm styropianu, poddasze 27 cm wełny (dodatkowo 12 - 15 na nieużytkowym strychu, bo tam jest rekuperator). Dom ogrzewany kominkiem i kozą (bo na parterze jest dodatkowe mieszkanie) oraz prądem z kabli grzewczych. W tym sezonie (a jest to pierwszy sezon) i przy braku jeszcze kozy w drugim mieszkaniu, całe zużycie prądu (wraz z wodą użytkową i innymi potrzebami - oświetlenie, lodówka, RTV) wyniosło ok. 800 - 900 zł miesięcznie średnio za okres listopad - luty. Myślę, że przy tej powierzchni to nie jest źle. Dodam jeszcze, że nie bawiliśmy się w większe eksperymenty z ustawianiem ogrzewania na sterownikach. Może teraz spróbujemy, a na pewno w kolejnym sezonie.

----------


## Wakmen

> czesc, a ma ktos z Was ściany z silki nieotynkowanej (chocby fragment)- jako element dekoracyjny?


Jak dla mnie żadna to atrakcja i ozdoba choć dbałem o jakość klejenia.

----------


## PIXI I DIXI

Marzek
dzieki, ze tez zechciałeś dorzucis swoje doświadczenia  :big tongue:   :big grin:  
pozdrawiamy
pixi i dixi

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Marzek,

mam kilka pytań:

1. jak mieszka się w SILCE w takie mrozy, jakie mieliśmy tej zimy?? Wszyscy mi mówią, że to strasznie "zimny" materiał, że trudno go nagrzać (wymaga długiego czasu), że przereklamowany. Gwoli wyjaśnienia: do "wszystkich" zaliczam panią architekt adaptującą projekt, budowlańsców startujących w konkursie na wykonanie domu, a nawet profesora od budownictwa z uczelni technicznej. "Wszyscy" mówią: nie ma jak ceramika = ciepło, zdrowo, taniej niż silka.... mam mętlik w głowie okropny. A kusi mnie ten piasek z wapnem strasznie (bo grzyby się nie robią, bo nie promieniuje, bo przyjemnie latem, bo...).

2. czy liczyłeś o ile drożej wyszło 20 cm wełny na elewacji od 15? zastanawiam się nad podobnym rozwiązaniem... Czy uważasz, że dzięki dodaniu tych 5 cm dom będzie wyraźnie cieplejszy (czytaj: będzie potrzebował WYRAŹNIE mniej gazu na ogrzanie)? Jakiej wełny używałeś (Rockwool / ISOVER / inna?)? Jak układałeś (jedna warstwa o grubości 20, czy płyty na zakładkę w 2 warstwach, czy jeszcze inaczej)?

3. czym uzasadnione jest dodanie kolejnej warstwy ocieplenia (jak zrozumiałem z twojego posta, dodałeś 12 - 15 cm na podłodze strychu nieużytkowego do przewidywanych 15 cm) w przypadku, gdy rekuperator wędruje pod dach nad poddaszem?

4. też planuję rozprowadzenie ciepła z kominka - dom będę budował o podobnej wielkości do twojego. Czy uważasz, że takie rozwiązanie z kominkiem sprawdza się w codziennej eksploatacji?

Pozdrawiam,
Maciek

----------


## tornado17

> jestem w przede dniu wybrania materiału na dom  i mam pytanie co Was skłoniło do wyboru tego materiału w porównaniu z betonem komórkowym


.

Zastanawiałem się nad BK lub silką. Wybrałem silkę. Z informacji zebranych od ludzi, którzy mieszkają w BK wynika, że wielu osobom pękają ściany (drobne rysy, podobno błąd w budowie, ale coś dużo tych błędów statystycznie rzecz ujmując).Silka jest bardziej wytrzymała, o wiele mniej akustyczna. To, że jest "najzdrowsza" akurat nie ma dla mnie dużego znaczenia (za długo by tłumaczyć, inne materiały pod tym względem też są ok). Wstępny kosztorys ścian dla domu z Archon + "Dom w truskawkach 2" wersja z garażem: BK ok. 12 tys., silikat 24 cm. grubości ok. 19 tys., Ytong niecałe 30 tys. Różnica w cenie pomiędzy BK a silką (w Warszawie chyba tylko grupa Xella jest dostępna) nie jest na tyle duża, żebym miał budować z BK (z powodu finansów zamierzam budować tanio bez "wodotrysków"). Na razie jestem na etapie adaptacji gotowego projektu, ale może już niedługo moje peregrynacje się zakończą.

----------


## MarcinU

To tym razem ja na pytanie do Marzka :Smile: 




> 1. jak mieszka się w SILCE w takie mrozy, jakie mieliśmy tej zimy?? Wszyscy mi mówią, że to strasznie "zimny" materiał, że trudno go nagrzać (wymaga długiego czasu), że przereklamowany. Gwoli wyjaśnienia: do "wszystkich" zaliczam panią architekt adaptującą projekt, budowlańsców startujących w konkursie na wykonanie domu, a nawet profesora od budownictwa z uczelni technicznej. "Wszyscy" mówią: nie ma jak ceramika = ciepło, zdrowo, taniej niż silka.... mam mętlik w głowie okropny. A kusi mnie ten piasek z wapnem strasznie (bo grzyby się nie robią, bo nie promieniuje, bo przyjemnie latem, bo...).


Mieszka się super. Materiał jest "zimny" tzn. słabo izoluje, ale jest też ciężki i ma dużą akumulacyjność cieplną. Po wprowadzeniu około 2 dni trwało zanim się mury nagrzaly, ale potem nawet jak wygaśnie kominek pół dnia jest ciepło. Z ceramiką mam doświadczenia z poprzedniego mieszkania - też było ciepło, ale niestety ciepło również latem. Po wyłączeniu ogrzewania po godzinie byo już chłodno.




> 2. czy liczyłeś o ile drożej wyszło 20 cm wełny na elewacji od 15? zastanawiam się nad podobnym rozwiązaniem... Czy uważasz, że dzięki dodaniu tych 5 cm dom będzie wyraźnie cieplejszy (czytaj: będzie potrzebował WYRAŹNIE mniej gazu na ogrzanie)? Jakiej wełny używałeś (Rockwool / ISOVER / inna?)? Jak układałeś (jedna warstwa o grubości 20, czy płyty na zakładkę w 2 warstwach, czy jeszcze inaczej)?


Analizowałem przed budową i wyszło mi że nie warto dodawać tych 5 cm. W kosztach to jedynie wzrost ceny wełny o 1/3. Chyba że dasz w 2 wastwach wtedy pewnie trochę więcej skroją cię za robotę. Ale dalej nie wypowiadam się Marzek tak mach niech skomentuje.




> 3. czym uzasadnione jest dodanie kolejnej warstwy ocieplenia (jak zrozumiałem z twojego posta, dodałeś 12 - 15 cm na podłodze strychu nieużytkowego do przewidywanych 15 cm) w przypadku, gdy rekuperator wędruje pod dach nad poddaszem?


Nie wypowiem się. O ile zrozumiałem chodzi o ocieplenie strychu aby nie tracić ciepła z reku.




> 4. też planuję rozprowadzenie ciepła z kominka - dom będę budował o podobnej wielkości do twojego. Czy uważasz, że takie rozwiązanie z kominkiem sprawdza się w codziennej eksploatacji?


Sprawdza się jak najbardziej.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Marcinie,

twoja odpowiedź była tym, czego od dłuższego czasu szukałem (a przebiłem się przez wszystkie posty na ponad 20 ekranach tego wątku)!! Dzięki.

Postawiłeś sprawę tak jasno, że w końcu do mnie dotarło. Nie mam więcej pytań.

Teraz jeszcze tylko mam nadzieję, że Marzek odpowie w kwestii wełny i jej grubości.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.
Maciek

----------


## kazber

Przebrnalem do konca tego watku.
Nie liczylem godzin ale zabralo mi to 3 dni.
Bedzie silka bo mamy uczeszczana droge przy dzialce.
Jezscze nie jestem pewny czy 18, czy 24 /25/.
Beda prawdopodobnie Niemce poniewaz budowa w okolicach Lublina.
Licze, ze pomoze mi facet od adaptacji w podjeciu decyzji 18-24, pelna czy z dziurami?. Myslalem o 3W ale przeraza mnie grubosc sciany i straty pow. uzytkowej.
Budujemy na odleglosc bedac kompletnymi laikami. Budowe beda nadzorowac tesciowie z kierownikiem i oni beda w tym domu mieszkac.
Wasza wiedza przerasta mnie i niestety nie wiem jak to wszystko  wyjdzie.

Budujemy kornelie z archipelagu. Moze ktos z Was poleci ekipe z okolic Lublina, lub dobrego goscia do prowadzenia naszej budowy.

Dziekuje wszystkim za ten watek.

Pozdrawiam,

Kazik

----------


## filipek

> Licze, ze pomoze mi facet od adaptacji w podjeciu decyzji 18-24, pelna czy z dziurami?. Myslalem o 3W ale przeraza mnie grubosc sciany i straty pow. uzytkowej.


Grubość ściany może Cię przerażać, ale dlaczego starta powierzchni.
Mój gotowiec był 2w. Przy adaptacji doszła na zewnątrz ściana osłonowa.
Tak jest najłatwiej, bo nie zmienia się ścian konstrukcyjnych, stropu.

pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## flowera

Czesc
My tez sie budujemy z silki i nie ma mowy o innym materiale  :Smile: 
ocieplenie dajemy ok 20-25 cm styropianu)
Murarze nie narzekali, mowili ze wybudowali juz kilka domow z silki
materiał b. trwaly , nie promieniuje, duza akumulacja cieplna
no i sciany dzialowe na poddaszu tez robimy z silki aby bylo w domu 
cicho))
Zaczynamy 1 kwietnia fundamenty juz stoją) bede umieszczac kolejne zdjecia w moim wątku ze zdjęc z budowy)
pozdrawiam 
flowercia

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Filipek,

czy przy zmianie technologii budowy (3W zamiast 2W) należy uzyskać jakieś zgody (np. gminy, albo projektanta)??? czy wystarczy parafka architekta, który dokonuje adaptacji projektu gotowego do potrzeb inwestora?

Pozdrawiam,
Maciek

----------


## filipek

> Filipek,
> 
> czy przy zmianie technologii budowy (3W zamiast 2W) należy uzyskać jakieś zgody (np. gminy, albo projektanta)??? czy wystarczy parafka architekta, który dokonuje adaptacji projektu gotowego do potrzeb inwestora?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Maciek


Zamawiając projekt gotowy, poprosiłem autora,  aby do dopuszczalnych zmian dopisał jeszcze kilka (wys. ścianki kolankowej, pogłębienie wykusza, 3w, itp.) i z projektem dostałem kartkę na której były wyszczególnione dopuszczalne zmiany.
Projektant adoptujący poszerzył fundament, dorysował sciane osłonową, itd. i taki projekt złożyłem w starostwie.

pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## Mis Uszatek

> Filipek,
> 
> czy przy zmianie technologii budowy (3W zamiast 2W) należy uzyskać jakieś zgody (np. gminy, albo projektanta)??? czy wystarczy parafka architekta, który dokonuje adaptacji projektu gotowego do potrzeb inwestora?


Przepisy, zdaje się można obskoczyć zapisem architekta o zmianie w projekcie. Jednak zmiana jest poważna. Był o tym niedawno artukuł w Muratorze.  Na pewno powinien to zobaczyć konstruktor, bo może się zmienić kształt i nonoć fundamentu. Warto też go zrobić 3W. Nowym problemem będš nadproża w cianie osłonowej, zwłaszcza nad dużymi otworami. Inne mocowanie okien. Jeli elewacja będzie nietynkowana, to uprzedzam, że silikat chłonie wodę jak gšbka. Sam się przekonałem - będę impregnował.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Chyba zostanę przy 2W... Nie chcę kombinować za bardzo

Pozdrawiam,
Maciek

----------


## kazber

Poszukuje Dobrej ekipy z doswiadczeniem w silikatach z okolic Lublina.
Oj bedzie ciezko gdyz material ten nie cieszy sie popularnoscia w tym regionie. Nawet moi kuzyni mowia- "Kazik, nie obraz sie ale z tego buduje sie budynki gospodarcze". Ja wiem swoje i min. dzieki Wam utwierdzilem sie w swoim wyborze.

Pozdrawiam,

Kazik

----------


## dominikams

> Wpradzie pytanie było skierowane do MarcinU, ale mogę się również wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii.
> Mamy dom z użytkowym poddaszem 230 m2, ściany z SILKI 24 (parter) i 18 poddasze. Całość ocieplona wełną 20 cm (kiedy kładliśmy wszyscy pukali się w głowę), na parterze, w podłodze 16 cm styropianu, poddasze 27 cm wełny (dodatkowo 12 - 15 na nieużytkowym strychu, bo tam jest rekuperator). Dom ogrzewany kominkiem i kozą (bo na parterze jest dodatkowe mieszkanie) oraz prądem z kabli grzewczych. W tym sezonie (a jest to pierwszy sezon) i przy braku jeszcze kozy w drugim mieszkaniu, całe zużycie prądu (wraz z wodą użytkową i innymi potrzebami - oświetlenie, lodówka, RTV) wyniosło ok. 800 - 900 zł miesięcznie średnio za okres listopad - luty. Myślę, że przy tej powierzchni to nie jest źle. Dodam jeszcze, że nie bawiliśmy się w większe eksperymenty z ustawianiem ogrzewania na sterownikach. Może teraz spróbujemy, a na pewno w kolejnym sezonie.


A ile dogrzewacie kominkiem? W jakim stopniu korzystacie z II taryfy? Jaka jest temp. w mieszkaniu? Czy macie GWC? Podaj proszę, więcej szczegółów.

----------


## Aleksander Bogucki

Witam

Mam pytanie dla doswiadczonych uzytkownikow domow z silkatow
Slyszalem ze tynki sloabo trzymaja sie scian z silikatow.
Czy stosuje sie jakies specjalne gruntowanie?
Czy mieliscie tego typu problemy?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## katerhasser

kto Ci takie głupoty wciskał?   :ohmy:   nie słuchaj takich bzdur.
Prawidłowo wykonany tynk (grunt, szpryca itd) trzyma się dobrze na każdym materiale budowlanym.

----------


## Aleksander Bogucki

A jak sie to ma do tynkow gipsowych maszynowych?

----------


## Wakmen

> A jak sie to ma do tynkow gipsowych maszynowych?


Nie no nie przesadzajcie. Ja mam dopiero tynki troszkę ponad miesiąc ale jeszcze takich wątpliwości to nie słyszałem.

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Przede mna tez tynkowanie silikatu. Na sufitach - tradycyjny, na scianach - cienkowarstwowy, gipsowy. Mowicie, ze nie ma zadnych problemow?

Moze ta opinia bierze sie z tego, ze silikaty sie tnie na budowie i wszedzie jest pelno pylu, a wiec na scianach tez. Zapylona sciana to niezbyt dobe podloze pod tynk.

----------


## Wakmen

> Przede mna tez tynkowanie silikatu. Na sufitach - tradycyjny, na scianach - cienkowarstwowy, gipsowy. Mowicie, ze nie ma zadnych problemow?
> 
> Moze ta opinia bierze sie z tego, ze silikaty sie tnie na budowie i wszedzie jest pelno pylu, a wiec na scianach tez. Zapylona sciana to niezbyt dobe podloze pod tynk.


To chyba nie jest argument, bo i też ile ich się tnie a wiatr bardzo szybko rozdmuch taki pyłek bo i ściana jest zbyt gładka.
Po drugie (może i trzecie) to ściany też trzeba zagruntować.

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Dla tych, ktorzy juz wybudowali z silikatu pytanie:
impregnujecie sciany z SILIKATU? 
w tym wštku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...666&highlight=

----------


## efilo

Z upływem czasu coraz trudniej dobrnąć do końca wątku....

Czytam forum od roku i powoli krystalizują mi się poglądy na poszczególne technologie. Zaczęliśmy od końca w sumie - czyli od wentylacji. Teraz przyszedł czas na ściany   :big grin:  

Lektura forum utwierdziła nas w decyzji że zasilimy kasę producentów silikatów. Zdecydowaliśmy się na silikat drążony (może silka - przynajmniej nie ma dziur przy ściance) 24/25 + wełna 15-20 (zobaczymy co powie pani architekt). Na to tynk mineralny + Lotusan albo tynk silikonowy.

Projekt będzie indywidualny, więc od razu przystosowany do tego rozwiązania. 

Ci którzy budowali z Silki. Powiedzcie proszę co z tą jakością? Podobno nie jest najlepiej. Gałęzie, nietrzymanie wymiarów, obtrzaskane bloczki... Potwierdzacie czy obalacie ten mit?  :Confused:  

Przy okazji pytanie do szaleńców, którzy zdecydowali się na 20cm wełny. Co Was do tego nakłoniło. Może ja też się skuszę?

----------


## anpi

> Ci którzy budowali z Silki. Powiedzcie proszę co z tą jakością? Podobno nie jest najlepiej. Gałęzie, nietrzymanie wymiarów, obtrzaskane bloczki... Potwierdzacie czy obalacie ten mit?


Raczej obalam. Bloczki równe, pęknięcia zdarzają się sporadycznie, podobnie z gałęźmi (w zasadzie to patyczki długości max. 5 cm, myślę, że nie mają wpływu na wytrzymałość bloczków), obtłuczonych bloczków nie zauważyłem. Generalnie - jestem zadowolony. No i ta cena  :cool:

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał efilo
> 
> Ci którzy budowali z Silki. Powiedzcie proszę co z tą jakością? Podobno nie jest najlepiej. Gałęzie, nietrzymanie wymiarów, obtrzaskane bloczki... Potwierdzacie czy obalacie ten mit? 
> 
> 
> Raczej obalam. Bloczki równe, pęknięcia zdarzają się sporadycznie, podobnie z gałęźmi (w zasadzie to patyczki długości max. 5 cm, myślę, że nie mają wpływu na wytrzymałość bloczków), obtłuczonych bloczków nie zauważyłem. Generalnie - jestem zadowolony. No i ta cena


Ogólnie OK. Miałem 2-3 palety pęniętych - wymienili bez gadania.

----------


## MarcinU

> A jak sie to ma do tynkow gipsowych maszynowych?


Nijak. Tynki gipsowe trzymają się bez zastrzeżeń. Oczywiście ściana uprzednio zagruntowana, ale żadnym super-hiper gruntem. Po prostu wyrównianie chłonności i tyle.

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał Marzek
> 
> Wpradzie pytanie było skierowane do MarcinU, ale mogę się również wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii.
> Mamy dom z użytkowym poddaszem 230 m2, ściany z SILKI 24 (parter) i 18 poddasze. Całość ocieplona wełną 20 cm (kiedy kładliśmy wszyscy pukali się w głowę), na parterze, w podłodze 16 cm styropianu, poddasze 27 cm wełny (dodatkowo 12 - 15 na nieużytkowym strychu, bo tam jest rekuperator). Dom ogrzewany kominkiem i kozą (bo na parterze jest dodatkowe mieszkanie) oraz prądem z kabli grzewczych. W tym sezonie (a jest to pierwszy sezon) i przy braku jeszcze kozy w drugim mieszkaniu, całe zużycie prądu (wraz z wodą użytkową i innymi potrzebami - oświetlenie, lodówka, RTV) wyniosło ok. 800 - 900 zł miesięcznie średnio za okres listopad - luty. Myślę, że przy tej powierzchni to nie jest źle. Dodam jeszcze, że nie bawiliśmy się w większe eksperymenty z ustawianiem ogrzewania na sterownikach. Może teraz spróbujemy, a na pewno w kolejnym sezonie.
> 
> 
> A ile dogrzewacie kominkiem? W jakim stopniu korzystacie z II taryfy? Jaka jest temp. w mieszkaniu? Czy macie GWC? Podaj proszę, więcej szczegółów.


Minęły dwa miesiące mieszkania i mam bilans zużycia energii. Zużyłem 844 kWh w lutym i 998 kWh w marcu co po uwzględnieniu taryfu nocnej (podział wychodzi mniej więcej 60% noc 40% dzień) daje 264 zł w lutym i 305 w marcu. Koszt prądu to u mnie wszystko - ogrzewanie, grzanie wody, gotowanie, oświetlenie itp. 

Powinienem jednak dodać koszt drewna do kominka którym jednak wydatnie wspomagam ogrzewanie. Szacuję zużycie na jakieś 2,5 m3 na miesiąc czyli dodatkowe 275 zł. Ale i tak nie są to przerażające kwoty jakimi straszono mnie przed budową. Wydaje mi się, z tego co słyszę, że ogrzewający gazem i olejem nie płacą mniej za ogrzewanie. Informacyjnie - pow. domu 128 m2.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Zatem obalasz mit o "zimnych" silikatach?

To dobrze... bo się zdecydowałem  :smile:

----------


## MarcinU

> Zatem obalasz mit o "zimnych" silikatach?
> 
> To dobrze... bo się zdecydowałem


Raczej intencją było obalenie mitu o nieprawdopodobnych kosztach ogrzewania prądem. A że przy okazji w silikatach to czysty przypadek ...   :Wink2:

----------


## alison

*Drodzy Silikatowcy,*

Cóż tu dużo mówić... czytam Wasz wątek i Forum chyba od 2004 i ... zaczynam budowę  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  W zeszłym tygodniu odebrałam pozwolenie na budowę, ENEA ciągnie właśnie prąd, ekipa już wybrana, w sobotę kopię dziury pod słupki z tymczasowym ogrodzeniem, wstawiam "sławojkę", studniarz kopie studnię i za jakieś 2 tygodnie ZACZYNAMY  TRA,TA,TA...

Oczywiście z silikatów, na klej, ściana 2W, 25 cm, cegła P+W + wełna 18 cm.

Cieszę się bardzo, ale ostatnie dni spać nie mogę, bo ogarniają mnie takie strachy i obawy, że szok  :Roll:  

Proszę Was bardzo o pomoc i rady. Muszę powiedzieć, że moje dotychczasowe decyzje to wypadkowa doświadczeń *RYDZA, MarcinaU, Wakmena, Arqa, Markusa_Gdynia, Jagny* i  wielu innych dobrych ludzi, którzy sa otwarci i chętni by dzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami z innymi - to jest bezcenne  :Wink2:  

Dziękuję Wam Wszystkim i proszę o wyrozumiałość w przypadku pytań trudnych, głupich, naiwnych i innych...

Pozdrawiam i z utęsknieniem czekam na suchą wiosnę!

----------


## MarcinU

Alison - pozostaje życzyć dużo wytrwałości, cierpliwości, konsekwencji i powodzenia!

----------


## alison

> Alison - pozostaje życzyć dużo wytrwałości, cierpliwości, konsekwencji i powodzenia!


Dzięki Marcinek, jestem struchlała ze strachu  :Roll:  ale nie dam się tak łatwo  :Wink2:  Do boju!!!

----------


## RYDZU

> ...jestem struchlała ze strachu  ale nie dam się tak łatwo  Do boju!!!


Pamiętam ten dziwny niepokój tuż przed startem budowy  :smile: 
Będzie dobrze!

Powodzenia i pozdrawiam

----------


## Acidtea

Czy ktoś jeszcze może wypowiedzieć się na temat "zimnych silikatów" po przejściu tej zimy?

Bardzo ciężko jest wykonać bruzdy pod instalacje?

----------


## RYDZU

> Czy ktoś jeszcze może wypowiedzieć się na temat "zimnych silikatów" po przejściu tej zimy?
> 
> Bardzo ciężko jest wykonać bruzdy pod instalacje?


ad 1 
pisałem to już w wątku o zużyciu gazu :



> 2005-10 - zużycie 137m3 (ok 180pln) 
> 2005-11 - zużycie 236m3 (ok 310pln) 
> 2005-12 - zużycie 313m3 (ok 410pln) 
> 2006-01 - zużycie 388m3 (ok 510pln) 
> 2006-02 - zużycie 259m3 (ok 340pln) 
> 2006-03 - zużycie do dzisiaj 163 m3 (ok 220pln) - do końca miesiąca dojdzie do 250 pln. 
> 
> Podane wartości obejmują zużycie gazu na co, cwu i gotowanie. 
> Dom dość duży (240m2) z czego 140 ma temperaturę 22-23 stopnie, a 100m2 temperaturę 16-17 stopni. 
> ...


Ad 2
Bruzdy pod instalacje robi się łatwo. Pod zwykłe przewody elektryczne najłatwiej jest to robić 
szlifierką kątową z 2 tarczami i podkładką dystansową między nimi którą reguluję się szerokość 
bruzdy. Szersze bruzdy to 2 cięcia w odpowiedniej odległości i "dłutowanie" młotkiem  :smile: 
- też bez problemów.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Acidtea

dzięki wielkie *Rydzu*
Miałem nadzieję Ciebie wywołać do tablicy  :Wink2:

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał alison
> 
> ...jestem struchlała ze strachu  ale nie dam się tak łatwo  Do boju!!!
> 
> 
> Pamiętam ten dziwny niepokój tuż przed startem budowy 
> Będzie dobrze!
> 
> Powodzenia i pozdrawiam



Ojej, ja tez juz się zaczęłam bać, a zaczynamy najwczesniej z końcem maja. Nie wiem co bedzie tuż przed   :ohmy:  

Słuchajcie, wytłumaczcie mi jeszcze raz jak to jest z tym ocieplaniem ścian od góry - na ścianach szczytowych od góry normalnie styropian (muruje się je niżej), tka? A co z tymi ścianami, na których leżą murłaty?

----------


## ZakWr

Normalnie to wełnę z ocieplenia dachu wywijasz tak że dochodzi do izolacji ścian szczytowych w efekcie czego ściana nośna znajduje się wewnatrz ocieplenia. Wystarczy tylko zatkac kawałkiem wełny przestrzenie pod krokwiami

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Czy przeciętny "ocieplacz dachu" będzie wiedział, że coś takiego należy wykonać? Czy trzeba stać nad nim jak kat nad straceńcem i pilnować wszystkiego?

----------


## MarcinU

> Czy przeciętny "ocieplacz dachu" będzie wiedział, że coś takiego należy wykonać? Czy trzeba stać nad nim jak kat nad straceńcem i pilnować wszystkiego?


W zasadzie to przy każdym etapie budowy należy stać i pilnować, wtedy może będzie dobrze. Ocieplenie dachu nie jest w tym przypadku wyjątkiem. Niestety.  :Wink2:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Tego się niestety obawiam... Zatem muszę najpierw poszukać porządnego inspektora nadzoru i kierownika budowy...

----------


## brachol

z roznych postow wynika ze ekipom nie mozna wierzyc (moje zdanie zreszta jest podobne) i najlepiej wszystko robic samemu bo i tak czas sie traci na pilnowanie

----------


## efilo

To przerażająca perspektywa   :sad:  
Nie bardzo jest na kim polegać

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

> z roznych postow wynika ze ekipom nie mozna wierzyc (moje zdanie zreszta jest podobne) i najlepiej wszystko robic samemu bo i tak czas sie traci na pilnowanie



oboje pracujemy w ogromnych firmach... w biurze od 9 rano do późnych godzin nocnych praktycznie każdego dnia....   :Confused:   (dla mnie "wcześnie" to wyjść z pracy ok. 20.00 ...)

w soboty i niedziele śpię do południa, bo czasem muszę....   :oops:  

jeżeli pojawię się na budowie częściej niż raz w tygodniu, to będzie to *ogromny* sukces... I na pewno nic nie zrobię sam przy budowie - choćbym bardzo chciał.   :sad:  

Czy w takich warunkach, my w ogóle możemy myśleć o budowie??   :ohmy:   czy raczej o wygodnym mieszkaniu w bloku??? Ale marzy nam się pies, i ogródek, i ławeczka pod drzewem, i....

pls. poradźcie..

----------


## mirlandia

Melduje sie kolejny fan silki   :smile:  Start -mam nadzieje tuz tuz, czekam jak na zbawienie na pozwolenie na budowe. Domek bedzie parterowy, do wysokosci parapetu 3W (silka 24+welna12+klinkier) powyzej parapetow 2W (silka 24 + welna1 :cool: . W sumie decyzje o budowaniu z silki podjalem szybko. Po potwierdzeniu pozytywnych cech silki zarowno na tym forum jak i u kilku juz zasiedlonych rodzin -decyzja juz byla latwa. Domy ciche, zdrowy klimat w srodku, jak juz ktos wczesniej napisal - taka niby klimatyzacja, zima trzyma dobrze cieplo a latem przyjemny chlodek - ludzie u ktorych bylem to potwierdzili,za jednym wyjatkiem ( ale ten gosc zrobil termos dajac na silke 15cm styropianu).
A jak wyjdzie ? o tym napisze za jakies 3 lata   :big grin:

----------


## anpi

> ludzie u ktorych bylem to potwierdzili,za jednym wyjatkiem ( ale ten gosc zrobil termos dajac na silke 15cm styropianu).


A na co ten gość od "termosu" narzeka, jeśli można wiedzieć? Bo nie wiem jak w praktyce, ale w teorii nie ma znaczenia, czy ocieplisz wełną czy styropianem. I tak przez ściany przechodzi tylko ok. 1% powietrza.

----------


## MarcinU

> Czy w takich warunkach, my w ogóle możemy myśleć o budowie??    czy raczej o wygodnym mieszkaniu w bloku??? Ale marzy nam się pies, i ogródek, i ławeczka pod drzewem, i....
> 
> pls. poradźcie..


Możecie. Ale niestety innym trybem pracy. Musicie pogodzic się z niedociągnięciami (po prostu nie będzie idealnie), brać tylko dobre i polecane ekipy, które trzeba pilnować relatywnie mniej, byc twardym i bez skrupułów egzekwoać swoje, robic raz w tygodniu dokładną kontrolę tego co powstało. Poza tym zaopatrzyc się w dobrą lampę aby codziennie po 22 też sprawdzić jak idzie robota.   :Roll:  

Z perspektywy czasu widzę, ze nie na wszystko trzeba zwracać aż tak dużą uwagę. W końcu domy wielorodzinne są budowane bez takiego "ojcowskiego" doglądania i jeżeli kupisz mieszkanie to właśnie w taki sposób wybudowane. Więc chyba nie jest aż tak źle.

Ale pamiętaj - taki dom, jaki inwestor. Im więcej będziesz wnikać i się czepiać tym mniej fuszerek zostanie wykonanych. Nie unikniesz ich, ale poświęcając maximum czasu zminimalizujesz ich ilość.

I tyle. Aż tyle.

----------


## Geno

> Melduje sie kolejny fan silki   Start -mam nadzieje tuz tuz, czekam jak na zbawienie na pozwolenie na budowe. Domek bedzie parterowy, do wysokosci parapetu 3W (silka 24+welna12+klinkier) powyzej parapetow 2W (silka 24 + welna1. W sumie decyzje o budowaniu z silki podjalem szybko. Po potwierdzeniu pozytywnych cech silki zarowno na tym forum jak i u kilku juz zasiedlonych rodzin -decyzja juz byla latwa. Domy ciche, zdrowy klimat w srodku, jak juz ktos wczesniej napisal - taka niby klimatyzacja, zima trzyma dobrze cieplo a latem przyjemny chlodek - ludzie u ktorych bylem to potwierdzili,za jednym wyjatkiem ( ale ten gosc zrobil termos dajac na silke 15cm styropianu).
> A jak wyjdzie ? o tym napisze za jakies 3 lata


Błagam dajcie już spokój z tymi termosami - jakiś bałwan wymyślił na potrzeby maketingu wełny określenie i reszta owieczek za tym baranem dąży...ślepo...

----------


## mirlandia

*anpi*
Facet nie narzeka, tylko nie zauwazyl po prostu u siebie takiego efektu,o ktorym wspomnialem (przyjemny chlodek latem) a inni tak.

*Geno*
Zanim Twoje blagania zostana wysluchane: czy "termos"wymyslil balwan czy nie balwan tego nie wiem. Ale wlasnie o to chodzi aby slepo nie podazac. Wszyscy budujacy maja chyba mnostwo dylematow dotyczacych wyborow, ile ich jest wystarczy poczytac to forum.A kazdy wybor to wypadkowa wielu czynnikow,ze wspomne tylko kilka najwazniejszych: gust,cena,opinie tych co sprobowali,opinie wykonawcow,producentow itp.
Ciekaw jestem czy u siebie sprawdzasz jaka wytrzymalosc ma beton z takiej a nie innej klasy cementu, a jaka rozszerzalnosc ma stal, a ktora sciana przepuszcza wiecej pary wodnej a ktora mniej, a czy szyby maja na pewno takie U jak napisali itp itd. Nie sprawdzasz? Hmm, to skad to wiesz? Ano wiesz, i my wszyscy wiemy bo od tego sa producenci, konstruktorzy, architekci itp itd. Zgadzam sie,ze my inwestorzy nie mozemy wszystkiego przyjmowac bezkrytycznie, ale na czyms trzeba jednak bazowac. Wiec wracajac do tematu malzenstwa silki z welna czy ze styropianem, ja po prostu wypowiadam SWOJE ZDANIE ,ze welna zachowuje korzystne wlasciwosci silki, a styrpiian je niweluje. A na czym opieram swoje zdanie? No a na czymz moge? Wlasnie na opiniach  "balwanow" produkujacych silke, "balwanow" produkujacych welne, "balwanow"wydajacych Muratora, i kilku "balwanow" ktorzy mieszkaja w domach z silki ocieplonych welna i z uporem godnym lepszej sprawy uznaja,ze do silki warto uzyc welny. A w sumie to i tak kazdy wybiera co chce i buduje z czego chce.
Pozdrawiam silkowiczow   :Wink2:

----------


## Geno

> *Geno*
> Zanim Twoje blagania zostana wysluchane: czy "termos"wymyslil balwan czy nie balwan tego nie wiem. Ale wlasnie o to chodzi aby slepo nie podazac.


Ale podążacie! Nikt nie opiera się na fyziyce tylko na sentencji niemalże brzmiącej "bo baby tak w sklepie mówiły" 



> Wszyscy budujacy maja chyba mnostwo dylematow dotyczacych wyborow, ile ich jest wystarczy poczytac to forum.A kazdy wybor to wypadkowa wielu czynnikow,ze wspomne tylko kilka najwazniejszych: gust,cena,opinie tych co sprobowali,opinie wykonawcow,producentow itp.


Oczywiście pewne kwestie zawierają się być może w "De gustibus non est disputandum" ale nie można własciwości fizycznych i kwestii technicznych przyjmować "ex cathedra" od jjakiegoś zwariowanego oszołoma ,który odrzuca fizykę budowli...trochę przypomina to Dziki Zachód gdzie leczono Arszenikiem.... 



> Ciekaw jestem czy u siebie sprawdzasz jaka wytrzymalosc ma beton z takiej a nie innej klasy cementu, a jaka rozszerzalnosc ma stal, a ktora sciana przepuszcza wiecej pary wodnej a ktora mniej, a czy szyby maja na pewno takie U jak napisali itp itd. Nie sprawdzasz? Hmm, to skad to wiesz?


Ja mam ten komfort ,że po prostu to wiem  :Wink2:  ale opieram się na badaniach a nie na marketingu.



> Ano wiesz, i my wszyscy wiemy bo od tego sa producenci, konstruktorzy, architekci itp itd. Zgadzam sie,ze my inwestorzy nie mozemy wszystkiego przyjmowac bezkrytycznie, ale na czyms trzeba jednak bazowac.


Nie można bazować na szarlatanach - czym ten termos jest poparty? Dziesiątki razy były cytowane badania zaprzeczające tej tezie to raz druga sprawa dziesiątki razy znamy wypowiedzi forumowiczów mieszkających w takich "termosach" i nie odczuwających takich dolegliwości. Więc o co chodzi, Matrix? Sam mieszkam w domu ze styropianem i nie czuje się jak w termosie.



> Wiec wracajac do tematu malzenstwa silki z welna czy ze styropianem, ja po prostu wypowiadam SWOJE ZDANIE ,ze welna zachowuje korzystne wlasciwosci silki, a styrpiian je niweluje. A na czym opieram swoje zdanie? No a na czymz moge? Wlasnie na opiniach  "balwanow" produkujacych silke, "balwanow" produkujacych welne, "balwanow"wydajacych Muratora, i kilku "balwanow" ktorzy mieszkaja w domach z silki ocieplonych welna i z uporem godnym lepszej sprawy uznaja,ze do silki warto uzyc welny. A w sumie to i tak kazdy wybiera co chce i buduje z czego chce.
> Pozdrawiam silkowiczow


Ale te argumenty są czysto abstrakcyjne - czy jak nagle miliard ludzi zacznie mówić ,że 2x2 jest 5 to tak będzie rzeczywiście? Przeciez to czysty "Rok 1984"

----------


## alison

> Melduje sie kolejny fan silki   Start -mam nadzieje tuz tuz, czekam jak na zbawienie na pozwolenie na budowe. Domek bedzie parterowy, do wysokosci parapetu 3W (silka 24+welna12+klinkier) powyzej parapetow 2W (silka 24 + welna1. W sumie decyzje o budowaniu z silki podjalem szybko. Po potwierdzeniu pozytywnych cech silki zarowno na tym forum jak i u kilku juz zasiedlonych rodzin -decyzja juz byla latwa. Domy ciche, zdrowy klimat w srodku, jak juz ktos wczesniej napisal - taka niby klimatyzacja, zima trzyma dobrze cieplo a latem przyjemny chlodek - ludzie u ktorych bylem to potwierdzili,za jednym wyjatkiem ( ale ten gosc zrobil termos dajac na silke 15cm styropianu).
> A jak wyjdzie ? o tym napisze za jakies 3 lata


Wow, nie pomyślałam o takim rozwiązaniu, że od dołu ściana 3W wykończona klinkierem a potem przechodzi w 2W wykończoną tynkiem, w sumie niezły pomysł Tylko się zastanawiam  :ohmy:  jak to w praktyce ? 
*Rydzu, Marcin U i inni*  - co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu, jak ma się to od właściwości cieplnych ściany???

----------


## RYDZU

> Napisał mirlandia
> 
> Melduje sie kolejny fan silki   Start -mam nadzieje tuz tuz, czekam jak na zbawienie na pozwolenie na budowe. Domek bedzie parterowy, do wysokosci parapetu 3W (silka 24+welna12+klinkier) powyzej parapetow 2W (silka 24 + welna1. W sumie decyzje o budowaniu z silki podjalem szybko. Po potwierdzeniu pozytywnych cech silki zarowno na tym forum jak i u kilku juz zasiedlonych rodzin -decyzja juz byla latwa. Domy ciche, zdrowy klimat w srodku, jak juz ktos wczesniej napisal - taka niby klimatyzacja, zima trzyma dobrze cieplo a latem przyjemny chlodek - ludzie u ktorych bylem to potwierdzili,za jednym wyjatkiem ( ale ten gosc zrobil termos dajac na silke 15cm styropianu).
> A jak wyjdzie ? o tym napisze za jakies 3 lata  
> 
> 
> Wow, nie pomyślałam o takim rozwiązaniu, że od dołu ściana 3W wykończona klinkierem a potem przechodzi w 2W wykończoną tynkiem, w sumie niezły pomysł Tylko się zastanawiam  jak to w praktyce ? 
> *Rydzu, Marcin U i inni*  - co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu, jak ma się to od właściwości cieplnych ściany???


Jak zostałem wywołany to napisze co o tym sądzę. - według mnie to przekombinowane będzie trochę. 
No ale to moje prywatne zdanie.
Skoro ma być klinkier i wełna w cześci trójwarstwowej to pewnie i szczelina wentylacyjna. 
Jak ta szczelina będzie zakończona?
Jak będzie rozwiązane przejście tynku w klinkier? - cegłą klinkierową pełną murowaną 
z minimalnym spadkiem czy jakimiś kształtkami?
Pomijam fakt, że 12 cm wełny to troche liche ocieplenie w dzisiejszych czasach   :Confused:  . A jakby nie było 1/3 ściany będzie zimniejsza. 
Generalnie - ja bym się na cos takiego nie pisał.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## 71kkk

> Napisał efilo
> 
> Ci którzy budowali z Silki. Powiedzcie proszę co z tą jakością? Podobno nie jest najlepiej. Gałęzie, nietrzymanie wymiarów, obtrzaskane bloczki... Potwierdzacie czy obalacie ten mit? 
> 
> 
> Raczej obalam. Bloczki równe, pęknięcia zdarzają się sporadycznie, podobnie z gałęźmi (w zasadzie to patyczki długości max. 5 cm, myślę, że nie mają wpływu na wytrzymałość bloczków), obtłuczonych bloczków nie zauważyłem. Generalnie - jestem zadowolony. No i ta cena


do mojego ulubionego kolegi krytykanta- budowalem dom z silikatow ludynia i teraz buduje dom z silki z wieliszewa. roznica w jakosci kolosalna- polskie silikaty przyjechaly potluczone, popekane, tzw. klient service w tych firmach chyba nie istnieje, . odwrotnie silka- na caly dom , czyli jakies 300m2 scian czyli jakies 80 palet na jednej, slownie jedenj palecie bylo z 5 popekanych bloczkow. 
polecam inwestowanie w krzyżacka jakość :Lol:

----------


## 71kkk

alison- powodzenia i szczescia do ludzi, bo tylko oni moga zmacic spokoj grabarza.   :Lol:  
ps dlaczego nie wstawisz od razu szamba albo nie zainwestujesz w tojtojke, bo z moich obserwacji tzw slawojki to syf -  co zrobisz z kupa kupy jak skonczy sie budowa , nie szkoda przyrody???  :Lol:

----------


## 71kkk

> Napisał brachol
> 
> z roznych postow wynika ze ekipom nie mozna wierzyc (moje zdanie zreszta jest podobne) i najlepiej wszystko robic samemu bo i tak czas sie traci na pilnowanie
> 
> 
> 
> oboje pracujemy w ogromnych firmach... w biurze od 9 rano do późnych godzin nocnych praktycznie każdego dnia....  :-?  (dla mnie "wcześnie" to wyjść z pracy ok. 20.00 ...)
> 
> w soboty i niedziele śpię do południa, bo czasem muszę....  :oops: 
> ...


jest na to rada- zainwestuje w dobrego inspektora budowy, podpisz umowe na nadzór na okreslony czas- np 6 miesiecy bez ilosci wizyt. 
u mnie tak bylo

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Już rozmawiam z jednym, który ma być generalnym wykonawcą (z polecenia, jako b. dobry fachowiec od znajdowania dziur w cudzej robocie i znawca ekip, które przy pracy "myślą, o tym co robią) i drugim, który ma tego pierwszego pilnować... 

może coś z tego wyjdzie. Mam tylko nadzieję, że nie okaże się, że panowie mieli już wcześniej ze sobą przyjemność...

----------


## alison

> alison- powodzenia i szczescia do ludzi, bo tylko oni moga zmacic spokoj grabarza.   
> ps dlaczego nie wstawisz od razu szamba albo nie zainwestujesz w tojtojke, bo z moich obserwacji tzw slawojki to syf -  co zrobisz z kupa kupy jak skonczy sie budowa , nie szkoda przyrody???


*71kkk* Może źle się wysłowiłam - wstawiam coś takiego jak TOI-TOI ale znacznie tańszej firmy  :Wink2:  Wygląda tak samo, tylko nazwa na drzwiczkach jest inna  :big grin:  

*Rydzu* - serdeczne dzięki za opinię w sprawie 3W silka/wełna/klinkier + 2W silka/wełna.

----------


## daxima

Czy na silkę 25 ocieplenie wełna 18 wystarczy 
Mój dom będzie na wzgórzu wystawiony na wiatry

----------


## MarcinU

> Jak zostałem wywołany to napisze co o tym sądzę. - według mnie to przekombinowane będzie trochę. 
> No ale to moje prywatne zdanie.
> Skoro ma być klinkier i wełna w cześci trójwarstwowej to pewnie i szczelina wentylacyjna. 
> Jak ta szczelina będzie zakończona?
> Jak będzie rozwiązane przejście tynku w klinkier? - cegłą klinkierową pełną murowaną 
> z minimalnym spadkiem czy jakimiś kształtkami?
> Pomijam fakt, że 12 cm wełny to troche liche ocieplenie w dzisiejszych czasach   . A jakby nie było 1/3 ściany będzie zimniejsza. 
> Generalnie - ja bym się na cos takiego nie pisał.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


W pierwszym czytaniu nie zaskoczyłem o co chodzi.   :cool:  

Wydaje mi się to trochę przekombinowane podobnie jak pisze Rydzu - ja bym raczej w tej sytuacji dał na dole 15 cm wełny i położyl płytki klinkierowe zamiast ściany 3W. Wentylacją bym się nie steresował - wystarczy dać w górnym rzędzie w pionowych spoinach puszki wentylacyjne. Co do przejścia klinkieru w tynk to nie mam pomysłu. Może po prostu na końcu klinkieru akryl i tynk na styk do klinkieru? Ale i tak mam wrażenie, że to na złączeniu będzie pękać. Jedyna sensowna metoda to wypuścić wełnę poza klinkier i zrobic jakiś kampinos. Ale przy różnicy 6 cm w wełnach to raczej klinkier wyjdzie przed wełnę   :ohmy: . Nie kumam tego rozwiązania.

----------


## Maggie

Witam serdecznie,
śledzę z uwagą wątek już od jakiegoś czasu.

Na jesieni chcemy ruszyć z budową domu, oczywiście z silikatów (2W: silka 18 + 15cm ocieplenia). Mam pytanie:

Czy dom z silki nadaje się do przezimowania w stanie surowym zamkniętym, bez tynków zewnętrznych czy też z uwagi na jej właściwości higroskopijne dać sobie spokój z budowaniem przed zimą ścian zewnętrznych?

----------


## Darek_P

Witam wszystkich silikatowców. Do tej pory wyłącznie uważnie śledziłem wypowiedzi innych.

Sam jestem mocno zainteresowany kwestią zabezpieczenia silikatów na zimę.W maju ruszam ze ścianami 2W (silikat+wełna 15). Zarówno mój inspektor jak i wykonawca są zdania, że ściany należałoby ocieplić i położyć przynajmniej siatkę na klej.

Trochę mnie to zmartwiło, bo etap ocieplenia chciałem trochę odłożyć w czasie (finanse). Nie wiem też czy po ewentualnym ociepleniu nie ma potrzeby zagruntowania kleju z siatką.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarcinU

Ja przezimowałem nawet bez zamknięcia (tzn. otwory zabite dechami). Nic się nie stało. I nie wydaje mi się aby mogło się stać.

P.s. Ja bym przed zimą okien nie wstawiał.

----------


## MarcinU

> Ale te argumenty są czysto abstrakcyjne - czy jak nagle miliard ludzi zacznie mówić ,że 2x2 jest 5 to tak będzie rzeczywiście? Przeciez to czysty "Rok 1984"


To nie rok 1984 a zasada Gebbelsa - faceta od propagandy - "Nawet największa bzdura powtarzana z dużą częstotliwością staje się najświętszą prawdą".

A do rzeczy to też jestem członkiem stada baranów podążających za bałwanem. Dlaczego? Ano fizyka fizyką i te procenty wymiany przez wentylacje i przez sciany to prawda. Tylko czy aby na pewno tych kilka (lub ułamek) procenta NIE MA ZNACZENIA???

I pewnie można długo udowadniać i dyskutować. W zasadzie to jest tylko jedna metoda sprawdzenia - ocieplic dom wełną (lub styropianem) pomieszkać co najmniej 2 sezony, zerwać ocieplenie, ocieplić materiałem odmiennym, znowu pomieszkać i określić (niestety subiektywnie) czy jest lepiej, gorzej czy tak samo. I to podkreślam subiektywnie - różny jest poziom wrażliwości ludzi na mikroklimat i żadne normy i pomiary tego nie zmienią. Może dla niektórych ten procent czy kilka stanowi dokładnie to czego im brakuje (lub jest za dużo), a może psychiczna świadomość "termosu" wpływa na takie odczucia. Kto wie?

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> Ale te argumenty są czysto abstrakcyjne - czy jak nagle miliard ludzi zacznie mówić ,że 2x2 jest 5 to tak będzie rzeczywiście? Przeciez to czysty "Rok 1984"
> 
> 
> To nie rok 1984 a zasada Gebbelsa - faceta od propagandy - "Nawet największa bzdura powtarzana z dużą częstotliwością staje się najświętszą prawdą".
> 
> A do rzeczy to też jestem członkiem stada baranów podążających za bałwanem. Dlaczego? Ano fizyka fizyką i te procenty wymiany przez wentylacje i przez sciany to prawda. Tylko czy aby na pewno tych kilka (lub ułamek) procenta NIE MA ZNACZENIA???
> 
> I pewnie można długo udowadniać i dyskutować. W zasadzie to jest tylko jedna metoda sprawdzenia - ocieplic dom wełną (lub styropianem) pomieszkać co najmniej 2 sezony, zerwać ocieplenie, ocieplić materiałem odmiennym, znowu pomieszkać i określić (niestety subiektywnie) czy jest lepiej, gorzej czy tak samo. I to podkreślam subiektywnie - różny jest poziom wrażliwości ludzi na mikroklimat i żadne normy i pomiary tego nie zmienią. Może dla niektórych ten procent czy kilka stanowi dokładnie to czego im brakuje (lub jest za dużo), a może psychiczna świadomość "termosu" wpływa na takie odczucia. Kto wie?


Poziom wrażlwiości - oczywiście , różnice w odczuciu - owszem mogą być ale nie na tyle aby to nazwać termosem bo wtedy nie sposób byłoby w tym mieszkać - różnica może byc subtelna ale ale nazewnictwo i pejoratyw z tym związany to gruba przesada i czysta propaganda.

P.S. Napisałem celowo "Rok 1984" tam rzeczywistość zmieniała się z dnia na dzień w zależności od zachcianki Wielkiego Brata.

----------


## anpi

> Ja przezimowałem nawet bez zamknięcia (tzn. otwory zabite dechami). Nic się nie stało. I nie wydaje mi się aby mogło się stać.
> 
> P.s. Ja bym przed zimą okien nie wstawiał.


Ja zostawiłem na zimę ściany z Silki przykryte tylko stropem. Żadnych zniszczeń nie zaobserwowałem. Tylko ściana od północy była mokra, bo gdy topniał śnieg na stropie, to wszystko płynęło po ścianach. Teraz jest już praktycznie sucha.

Okien też nie zabijałem dechami.

----------


## 71kkk

> Witam serdecznie,
> śledzę z uwagą wątek już od jakiegoś czasu.
> 
> Na jesieni chcemy ruszyć z budową domu, oczywiście z silikatów (2W: silka 18 + 15cm ocieplenia). Mam pytanie:
> 
> Czy dom z silki nadaje się do przezimowania w stanie surowym zamkniętym, bez tynków zewnętrznych czy też z uwagi na jej właściwości higroskopijne dać sobie spokój z budowaniem przed zimą ścian zewnętrznych?


spoko, da rade, tylko zrob szeroki okap- min 40 cm, zeby z gory nie zacinalo,

----------


## 71kkk

> Napisał Geno
> 
> Ale te argumenty są czysto abstrakcyjne - czy jak nagle miliard ludzi zacznie mówić ,że 2x2 jest 5 to tak będzie rzeczywiście? Przeciez to czysty "Rok 1984"
> 
> 
> To nie rok 1984 a zasada Gebbelsa - faceta od propagandy - "Nawet największa bzdura powtarzana z dużą częstotliwością staje się najświętszą prawdą".
> 
> A do rzeczy to też jestem członkiem stada baranów podążających za bałwanem. Dlaczego? Ano fizyka fizyką i te procenty wymiany przez wentylacje i przez sciany to prawda. Tylko czy aby na pewno tych kilka (lub ułamek) procenta NIE MA ZNACZENIA???
> 
> I pewnie można długo udowadniać i dyskutować. W zasadzie to jest tylko jedna metoda sprawdzenia - ocieplic dom wełną (lub styropianem) pomieszkać co najmniej 2 sezony, zerwać ocieplenie, ocieplić materiałem odmiennym, znowu pomieszkać i określić (niestety subiektywnie) czy jest lepiej, gorzej czy tak samo. I to podkreślam subiektywnie - różny jest poziom wrażliwości ludzi na mikroklimat i żadne normy i pomiary tego nie zmienią. Może dla niektórych ten procent czy kilka stanowi dokładnie to czego im brakuje (lub jest za dużo), a może psychiczna świadomość "termosu" wpływa na takie odczucia. Kto wie?


otoz jest prostszy sposob, bo generalnie sie co do zasady zgadzam- wybudowac dwie psie budy z silki - jedna ocieplic stryro, druga welna, i wpuscic jednego psa. wtedy zobaczymy co lepsze. 
tak na serio to ja sie nataki eksperyment pisze i moge go wam przeprowadzic- zrobmy zrzute - koszt pewnie jakies 1000 zeta i ocenimy co jest lepsze. kto sie na to pisze - zrzuta po 50 zeta, wystąp   :Lol:

----------


## anpi

Troll wrócił  :Confused:

----------


## RYDZU

> Troll wrócił


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 71kkk

> Troll wrócił


 ty koles, do budy  :Lol:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

jaki Troll?

----------


## Yossarian

dostalem propozycje za bloczek P+W 500x250x220 cena brutto z transportem i rozladunkiem 5,68 pln
co o tym myslicie?

----------


## anpi

> dostalem propozycje za bloczek P+W 500x250x220 cena brutto z transportem i rozladunkiem 5,68 pln
> co o tym myslicie?


Wychodzi 51 zł za metr kw. Ja płaciłem ponad rok temu 39 zł za metr, ale bloczek o grubości 18 cm. Wydaje mi się, że nie jest to zła cena.

----------


## 71kkk

> dostalem propozycje za bloczek P+W 500x250x220 cena brutto z transportem i rozladunkiem 5,68 pln
> co o tym myslicie?


w zeszlym roku 2,86 bloczek 25, transport dodatkowo od hurtowni 1000 zeta, negocjuj dalej

----------


## daxima

hmm właśnie miałam się zapytać czy bloczek Xella silka E 24 cm za 4,o9 z tarnsportem i rozładunkiem to dobra cena 
....czyli 61,35 zł za m2  :sad: 

bloczek P+W 500x250x220  a te wymiary to jaki to bloczek ? 6NWD ?

----------


## Darek_P

Mój wykonawca ochoczo podjął temat budowania z bloczków 500x240x220. Nie trzeba wtedy połówek do przemurowania narożników. Jednak po wizycie w hurtowni okazało się, że nikt tego jeszcze nie sprowadzał. Podobno to ciężkie pioruństwo i jak już rzucą taki bloczek na ścianę to tak zostaje. Trudno tym manewrować. Chyba zostanę przy 250x240.

----------


## wartownik

A jaki moze byc najwiekszy ? Mialem okazje pomagac przez dwa dni , 9 lat temu wiec slabo pamietam .... do stropu kladlismy dwie warstwy  , dlugi mniej wiecej 2,5 m    :Roll:

----------


## brachol

> hmm właśnie miałam się zapytać czy bloczek Xella silka E 24 cm za 4,o9 z tarnsportem i rozładunkiem to dobra cena 
> ....czyli 61,35 zł za m2 
> 
> bloczek P+W 500x250x220  a te wymiary to jaki to bloczek ? 6NWD ?


to tak podrozala silka?? gdzie te czasy ze za m2 sciany trzeba bylo zaplacic kolo 35 zl? wszystko drozeje ciekawe czy silikaty nadal sa jednym z najtanszych materialow?

----------


## Yossarian

ta 500 to Jedlanka, oni chyba jako jedyni ja maja. to to wazy 32,5 kg. w jedlance dali mi taka sama cene,... ale bez transportu i rozladunku

----------


## Yossarian

niestety nie doradzili mi co do kleju. Jaki klej do silikatow byscie polecili?

----------


## arog

Polecam klej firmy Alpol AZ-110. Tani i dobry. U mnie kleili w ubiegłym roku Silke. Murarze nie narzekali a po srogiej zimie stanu surowego jest OK

----------


## Agduś

43 zł za m2 ściany z Silki 18 cm (łącznie z klejem) - to przywoicie czy za dużo za materiał?
Czy ktoś znalazł taniej w okolicach Krakowa?
Ile próbować utargować (to pierwsza oferta ze składu budowlanego)?

Mam pytanie do ocieplających wełną mineralną.
Początkowo też tak planowaliśmy, ale zniechęcił nas wykonawca twierdząc, że trudno jest mieć pewność, że wełna *nigdy* nie zawilgnie. Wiadomo że wtedy traci swoje właściwości a w dodatku stanie się wtedy siedliskiem paskudnych grzybów. Stwierdził, że zaledwie kilka domów ocieplał wełną, za to raz podczas remontu zrywał taką właśnie mokrą i zapleśniałą wełnę (z czym się to wiąże - wiadomo). Po tych rewelacjach zmienilismy koncepcję na styropian, tym bardziej, że tzw. oddychanie ścian to teoria bardzo dyskusyjna.
Czy ktoś potrafi wyjaśnić, czemuż to domy ocieplane styropianem nie posiadałyby właściwości "chłodzenia" latem.

----------


## 71kkk

> 43 zł za m2 ściany z Silki 18 cm (łącznie z klejem) - to przywoicie czy za dużo za materiał?
> Czy ktoś znalazł taniej w okolicach Krakowa?
> Ile próbować utargować (to pierwsza oferta ze składu budowlanego)?
> 
> Mam pytanie do ocieplających wełną mineralną.
> Początkowo też tak planowaliśmy, ale zniechęcił nas wykonawca twierdząc, że trudno jest mieć pewność, że wełna *nigdy* nie zawilgnie. Wiadomo że wtedy traci swoje właściwości a w dodatku stanie się wtedy siedliskiem paskudnych grzybów. Stwierdził, że zaledwie kilka domów ocieplał wełną, za to raz podczas remontu zrywał taką właśnie mokrą i zapleśniałą wełnę (z czym się to wiąże - wiadomo). Po tych rewelacjach zmienilismy koncepcję na styropian, tym bardziej, że tzw. oddychanie ścian to teoria bardzo dyskusyjna.
> Czy ktoś potrafi wyjaśnić, czemuż to domy ocieplane styropianem nie posiadałyby właściwości "chłodzenia" latem.


wyslij tego wykonawce na aleske, niech reniferom rogi liczy. welna bierze wode i ja szybko oddaje- patrze na swoja na scinach i widze, wiec wiem co mowie. codo styropianu- wez sie zapakuj w pudelko styropianowe, zobaczymy ile wytrzymasz w tym termosie. nie polecam   :Evil:

----------


## Geno

> wyslij tego wykonawce na aleske, niech reniferom rogi liczy. welna bierze wode i ja szybko oddaje- patrze na swoja na scinach i widze, wiec wiem co mowie. codo styropianu- wez sie zapakuj w pudelko styropianowe, zobaczymy ile wytrzymasz w tym termosie. nie polecam


Sam się zapakuj. Wybuduj dom z wełną bez wentylacji i z witrynami zamiast okien a we wrześniu przyjdę zobaczyć jak porastasz grzybami...

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

zdaje się, że jedną z zalet silikatów (podnoszonych zresztą na tym forum) jest ich odporność na grzyb... z racji sporej ilości wapna...

mylę się?   :Confused:

----------


## anpi

> we wrześniu przyjdę zobaczyć jak porastasz grzybami...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anpi

> Czy ktoś potrafi wyjaśnić, czemuż to domy ocieplane styropianem nie posiadałyby właściwości "chłodzenia" latem.


A co ma piernik do wiatraka? Ocieplenie nie ma wpływu na akumulacyjność cieplną silikatu. Ma wpływ tylko na ten 1% paroprzepuszczalności ścian  :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

Ocieplenie nie ma wplywu na akumulacyjnosc cieplna silikatu ...moglbys  rozwinac ta mysl ?

----------


## anpi

> Ocieplenie nie ma wplywu na akumulacyjnosc cieplna silikatu ...moglbys  rozwinac ta mysl ?


Uściślając - materiał, z którego jest wykonane ocieplenie nie ma wpływu na akumulacyjność silikatu. To cecha, która polega na tym, że (w dużym uproszczeniu) ściana przyjmuje ciepło z otoczenia, i później powoli je oddaje.

----------


## Agduś

> Napisał wartownik
> 
> Ocieplenie nie ma wplywu na akumulacyjnosc cieplna silikatu ...moglbys  rozwinac ta mysl ?
> 
> 
> Uściślając - materiał, z którego jest wykonane ocieplenie nie ma wpływu na akumulacyjność silikatu. To cecha, która polega na tym, że (w dużym uproszczeniu) ściana przyjmuje ciepło z otoczenia, i później powoli je oddaje.


No właśnie też mi się tak wydaje i w żaden sposób sobie nie potrafię wyobrazić, co uzasadniałoby takie twierdzenie (że przy wełnie latem chłodzi a przy styropianie nie), ale pojawiło się ono w tym wątku, więc pytam. Na pewno sa tu tacy, którzy wiedzą o tym więcej niż ja - biedny Czerwony Kapturek.
Co do tej zgniłej wełny, to na pewno coś tam było skiepszczone, ale co - nie wiem. Gdyby było tak źle, to nikt by jej nie używał. Z drugiej strony, skąd mieć pewność, że nawet z najlepszym zabezpieczniem wełny przed wodą po jakimś czasie się coś nie stanie? Wilgotna traci właściwości izolacyjne, więc nawet, jeżeli sama odparowuje wilgoć, to i tak gorzej izoluje. Czy tak?

----------


## anpi

> No właśnie też mi się tak wydaje i w żaden sposób sobie nie potrafię wyobrazić, co uzasadniałoby takie twierdzenie (że przy wełnie latem chłodzi a przy styropianie nie), ale pojawiło się ono w tym wątku, więc pytam.


Myślę, że to bzdura.

----------


## 71kkk

> Napisał 71kkk
> 
> 
> wyslij tego wykonawce na aleske, niech reniferom rogi liczy. welna bierze wode i ja szybko oddaje- patrze na swoja na scinach i widze, wiec wiem co mowie. codo styropianu- wez sie zapakuj w pudelko styropianowe, zobaczymy ile wytrzymasz w tym termosie. nie polecam  
> 
> 
> Sam się zapakuj. Wybuduj dom z wełną bez wentylacji i z witrynami zamiast okien a we wrześniu przyjdę zobaczyć jak porastasz grzybami...


geno ty ekspercie- nie dyskutujmy o oczywistosciach, zakladamy ze oba domy maja dobra wentylacje, po prostu wybieracie styro bo jest tanszy , wiec zaloz osla czapke na glowe i powiedz 1000 razy przypraszam, nie stac mnie na welne  :Lol:

----------


## RYDZU

> geno ty ekspercie- nie dyskutujmy o oczywistosciach, zakladamy ze oba domy maja dobra wentylacje, po prostu wybieracie styro bo jest tanszy , wiec zaloz osla czapke na glowe i powiedz 1000 razy przypraszam, nie stac mnie na welne


Tak - wybieramy styropian bo jest tańszy. Coś jest w tym złego?

----------


## Agduś

> 43 zł za m2 ściany z Silki 18 cm (łącznie z klejem) - to przywoicie czy za dużo za materiał?
> Czy ktoś znalazł taniej w okolicach Krakowa?
> Ile próbować utargować (to pierwsza oferta ze składu budowlanego)?


Pozwolę sobie powtórzyć pytanie. Czy ktoś zna odpowiedź? To jest cena z transportem i rozładunkiem.

----------


## alison

> Napisał Geno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał 71kkk
> 
> ...


*Do 71kkk*: Nie chciałabym, abyś źle odebrał to co napiszę. Może tego nie czujesz, ale Twój sposób wypowiedzi i to, że atakujesz personalnie innych uczestników tego wątku jest niekulturalne i niepotrzebnie wprowadza złą atmosferę. W tym wątku piszą ludzie, którzy chcą pomóc innym swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem, za co ja amator bardzo im dziekuję. Uszanuj to proszę i nie znichęcaj swoimi gburowatymi wypowiedziami innych. Ten wątek jako jeden z nielicznych obył się bez zadym i niech tak trwa. Bez urazy proszę  :Wink2:

----------


## Geno

> quote]
> geno ty ekspercie- nie dyskutujmy o oczywistosciach, zakladamy ze oba domy maja dobra wentylacje, po prostu wybieracie styro bo jest tanszy , wiec zaloz osla czapke na glowe i powiedz 1000 razy przypraszam, nie stac mnie na welne


Sory ale z Ciebie czapki nie chcę....gwoli ścisłości...do merytorycznych argumentów Ci natomiast daleko - jak je kiedyś znajdziesz (wg teorii prawdopodobieńśtwa małą szansa) to zapraszam do dyskusji

----------


## alison

> Napisał Agduś
> 
> 43 zł za m2 ściany z Silki 18 cm (łącznie z klejem) - to przywoicie czy za dużo za materiał?
> Czy ktoś znalazł taniej w okolicach Krakowa?
> Ile próbować utargować (to pierwsza oferta ze składu budowlanego)?
> 
> 
> Pozwolę sobie powtórzyć pytanie. Czy ktoś zna odpowiedź? To jest cena z transportem i rozładunkiem.



*Agduś*, a skąd masz tą cegłę? Ja mam ofertę z Niemców i wychodzi mi 47 zł brutto, z transportem, rozładunkeim ale bez kleju  :Roll:  więc Twoja oferta jest lepsza. Niestety, na te Niemce to się uparłam, bo ponoć bardzo dobra jakość, trzymają wymiary i czyściutkie w środku   :Roll:  Czy ktoś może mi napisać ile wychodzi kleju na 1m2 (ilościowo i cenowo). Pozdrówki

----------


## anpi

> Napisał Agduś
> 
> 43 zł za m2 ściany z Silki 18 cm (łącznie z klejem) - to przywoicie czy za dużo za materiał?
> Czy ktoś znalazł taniej w okolicach Krakowa?
> Ile próbować utargować (to pierwsza oferta ze składu budowlanego)?
> 
> 
> Pozwolę sobie powtórzyć pytanie. Czy ktoś zna odpowiedź? To jest cena z transportem i rozładunkiem.


Myślę, że to niezła cena. Ja kupowałem w zeszłym roku w lipcu Silkę po 39 zł za metr. Od tamtej pory cennik poszedł w góre chyba ze 2 razy. Ja mimo usilnych starań nie znalazłem taniej niż 39 zł, a szukałem chyba ze 2 miesiące.

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał Agduś
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agduś
> 
> ...


Agduś, cena jest super. Czy to na pewno oryginalna Silka?

Alison, ja tez biorę chyba z Niemców, za bloczki 25 cm z transportem, rozładunkiem i klejem wyniesie mnie jakieś 43 zł (bez kosztu palet), ale mogłam się rąbnąć trochę w obliczeniach - podano mi cenę netto za 1 bloczek oraz osobno koszty transportu i kleju, oraz całościową kwotę razem z paletami. W sumie wychodzi mi 17.700 za całość (w tym 1700 za palety, część z nich na pewno uda mi się zwrócić, ale te z ostatniego transporu nie wiem, chyba że dogadam sie z kierowcą). Bloczki 25 i 12 cm grubości. Dom niemały, z poddaszem, pow. zabudowy 146m2, dach dwuspadowy, więc ściany wysokie (305m2 bloczków 25 i 111m2 bloczków 12 cm.) Podaję te dane, bo czasami sama cena bloczka niewiele wnosi. 

Z tym, że do mnie mają chyba troche bliżej (w-wa), a z tego co kojarzę transport jest nie ich "firmowy" tylko przez jakiegoś podwykonawcę, dlatego nie bardzo można negocjować i dlatego może być problem ze zwrotem palet z ostatnich transportów.

Po świętach dzwonię tam znów i bedę jeszcze próbowała coś wytargować, jak mi się uda to nie będę szukać dalej (rozmawiałam tez m.in. z Jedlanką, ich pierwsza oferta była trochę wyższa, ale pani powiedziała, że jeszcze możemy porozmawiać   :Wink2:  ).

----------


## gourmand

Myślę, że nie należy opierać się na cenach jednego producenta silikatów. Warto na bieżąco badać rynek, żeby zaoszczędzić nieco grosza. Tydzień temu w jednej z hurtowni pod Warszawą, miły pan stwierdził, że najtaniej w tej chwili wychodzi Silka. Dalej nie sprawdzałem. 
   Jedno jest pewne, że należy szukać promocji, walczyć o rabaty, darmowy transport i  przede wszystkim o jakość.

----------


## Agduś

Myśmy też przeliczali z podanej ceny jednego bloczka, ceny kleju i transportu. Pytaliśmy o Silkę, więc chyba o Silce nam napisali. Po świętach wybieramy się do tego składu osobiście, to będziemy wiedzieli więcej.

----------


## anpi

> Myślę, że nie należy opierać się na cenach jednego producenta silikatów. Warto na bieżąco badać rynek, żeby zaoszczędzić nieco grosza. Tydzień temu w jednej z hurtowni pod Warszawą, miły pan stwierdził, że najtaniej w tej chwili wychodzi Silka. Dalej nie sprawdzałem. 
>    Jedno jest pewne, że należy szukać promocji, walczyć o rabaty, darmowy transport i  przede wszystkim o jakość.


Dokładnie! Wystarczy dzwonić i pytać. W niektórych składach już przez telefon można odczuć, że będzie rabat. Wtedy do takich składów można udać się osobiście. Bo objechanie wszystkich jest raczej niemożliwe. Chyba, że ktoś jest bezrobotny. 
W zeszłym roku dostałem oryginalną Silkę z rabatem 15% od cennika. Co prawda za transport musiałem zapłacić, ale wyszło i tak taniej niż inne silikat. Silka jechała do mnie z Radomia, jakieś 100 km. Mam producenta - Ludynię, 30 km od mojej budowy. Mimo to nie byli w stanie dać takiej ceny jak Silka. I jeszcze oferowali transport bez HDS-u  :Lol:  Jak oni sobie wyobrażali ręczne rozładowywanie prawie 50 ton bloczków?  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Darek_P

A oto moje ceny (marzec 2006) w Koszalinie z dowozem na budowę:

SILKA E24 kl. 15: 3,62-4,75 PLN netto w zależności od hurtowni,
silikat N25 kl. 15: 2,42 PLN netto.

Daje to koszt 1m.kw. ściany z SILKI minimum 55 PLN, a z silikatów N25 44 PLN.

Dla mnie wybór jest prosty. Przy tej samej jakości obu materiałów koszt ścian mojego domku będzie o około 3 tysiące niższy dla polskich silikatów z Przysieczyna.

----------


## jaszczurka

Witam wszystkich.My też budujemy z silki E24 .Udało mi sie wynegocjowac 24% rabatu to daje cene 3.45,- Brutto! co o tym sądzicie.Silke kupujemy z cegielni w Pasymiu .transport 2,50 km +HDS 100ZŁ,BĄDZ MIEJSCOWY  ROZŁADUNEK 80ZŁ/h.tira 24palet rozładowuje w1h
.do budowy uzywamy kleju nie zaprawy ,nie rozumiem tych ktorzy szukają oszczednosci w takiej kwestii,za klej zapłacilismy 1,781zl czy to jest dużo przy tak wielkiej inwestycji jaka jest budowa domu?klej ma starczyc na 160m domu i 85m dobudówki warsztatu.Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:   m2 wychodzi 51,75,- to chyba b.dobra cena? Myślę że transportu nie należy wliczać w cene metra bo każdy ma inną odl do cegielni czy hurtowni-my mamy 80km wiec transport 24pal w dwie strony to 400zł .jesli ktos jest z okol Iławy to też moge podac namiary na tego samego przedstawiciela ktory da ten sam rabat.a takze dobry rabat na wełnę.

----------


## daxima

moja oferta cenowa 

1)Silka E24                        4,20 zł/szt
2)Silka E 8                         1,70 zł/szt
3) Zaprawa silka fix            0,95 zł/kg
4) Bloczek fundament. 38x25x14  3,60 zł/szt
 Proponujemy zamienny towar do poz 1-3
            Silikaty:
5) N 24                               2,75 zł/szt
6) N 8                                 1,15 zł/szt 
7) Zaprawa cienk.do silikatów  
                                            13,42 /25kg 

Ceny brutto z dostawą i rozładunkiem na budowie przy pełnych transportachtaniej 4,09 potarguję jeszcze też się zdecydowaliśmy na polskie
Jakiej grubości stawiacie ściany wewnętrzne działówki bo ja myślę o ósemce ostatnio przy 12 był problem u znajomych ze wstawieniem drzwi?!?!?

----------


## alison

> Napisał alison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agduś
> 
> ...


Drodzy Wszyscy,  zaraz lece na Święcionkę, ale jak już tak się chwalimy cenami, to widzę, że moje jednak nie są takie złe  :ohmy:  Poniżej podaję ceny bez / i z transporte:

bloczek 25 - 1,90 pln / 3,21 pln
bloczek 18 - 1,59 pln / 2,68 pln
bloczek 12 - 0,94 pln / 1,59 pln

więc w porównaniu z Wami to chyba gut. A wycenę metra ściany z bloczka 25 wyliczyłam tak: 3,21 pln x 17,62 cegły na 1 m2 ściany = 56,50 pln

Kurcze  :Roll:  a może źle obliczyłam ile bloczków wchodzi na 1m2  :ohmy:  

Ale chyba jednak dobrze policzyłam, bo jeden bloczek ma wymiary 25,8 cm x 22 cm, więc pole bloczka to 567,6 cm2 => więc 1m2 (10.000 cm2) / 567,6 cm2 = 17,62 sztuki cegły przypada na 1 m2 ściany

Czyli co  :ohmy:  wychodzi na to że wycena jednostkowa najtańsza a 1m2 ściany najdroższy w porównaniu z Wami, kurcze nie kumam  :cool:  Może ktoś mnie oświeci... Jedynym wyjaśnieniem jest dla mnie to, że inaczej licze niz Wy.. A wy jak liczycie???

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Drobna uwaga do entuzjastow silikatu (do ktorych sam sie zaliczam). "Oryginalna" Silka moze wcale nie miec rewelacyjnej jakosci. Nie wiem na ile to zalezy od konkretnej wytworni, ale moje (chyba z Wieliszewa) sa bardzo kiepskie mechanicznie: kruche krawedzie, poobtlukiwane narozniki i krawedzie, rozny kolor w zaleznosci od palety. Uwaga: mowa o ceglach, a nie - bloczkach.

Zdecydowanie lepsze okazaly sie cegly z Zytkowic. Smutna prawda jest taka, ze Silka daje ladne logo i duzo reklam, ale cegly powstaja w tej samej fabryce, co za dawnych czasow.

----------


## Mis Uszatek

P.S., bo sie usmialem ogladajac wczesniejsze posty, w ktorych padlo okreslenie "od Niemcow". Wszystkie silikaty sa produkowane w Polsce. Nikt przy zdrowych zmyslach nie transportowalby cegiel z Niemiec, bo koszt transportu bylby wyzszy niz samego materialu. Jedyny niemiecki skladnik tego produktu to poczucie niemieckiej solidnosci.

----------


## dominikams

Hm, na stronie Niemców podają zużycie bloczków 16 szt/m2 i tak mi liczyli, właściwie 16 z jakimś małym kawałkiem. Myślę, ze można przyjąć 17 szt., pamiętaj, że jeszcze dochodzą spoiny, więc zawsze te kilka mm czy nawet cm (zalezy jaką technikę murowania przyjmiesz) dojdzie (chyba Rydzu kiedyś pisał o tym).

Teraz na szybko policzyłam przy zużyciu 17 bl/m2 i wychodzi mi troszkę ponad 46 zł za m z transportem i klejem (+ koszt palet, jakieś 25-26 groszy na bloczku, czyli ok. 4,35 za m2 no ale to przynajmniej częściowo do zwrotu).

----------


## wartownik

Moze tak , moze nie ? Mi ( i innym ) przywozily tiry z Holandii do Niemiec pokonujac kilkaset kilometrow , tyle ze elewacyjny lupany   :Roll:

----------


## daxima

misiu uszatku jak widze orientujesz się kto robi silkę więc nie wiem skąd ten uśmieszek od niemców mówi się przynajmniej u nas na grupę kapitałową niemców (Xella)  którzy robią oczywiście materiał u nas i jest to tak oczywiste że nie trzeba o tym zawsze wspominać mało tego robią też bloczki w tych samych wytwórniach gdzie powstają nasze rodzime silikaty. A różnica jest owszem podstawowa że nazwa silka jest zastrzeżona przez rzekomych niemców a u nas zwie się to to silikaty.
Przynajmniej tak mi jest wiadomo.  :smile: 
pozdraiam i zyczę wesołych świąt dla silikatowców i wszystkich silków

----------


## jaszczurka

witam,czy my mówimy o tej samej silce? nasza ma wymiary 33,3/19,8/24cm i na m2 wchodzi15 szt..cena E12 1,88 Brutto

----------


## dominikams

No tak, to ja z tymi Niemcami chciałam sprostować, bo widzę, że nijak nie wiecie o czym mowa   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

otóż, jak mówimy "z Niemców", to chodzi nam nie o Niemcy - kraj, wtedy to by było niepoprawne gramatycznie. Mówimy o fabryce silikatów w Niemcach (mianownik - Niemce) - taka miejscowość, jak najbardziej w Polsce. Jasne już?   :Wink2:  
Aha, ta fabryka nie nalezy do Xelli (produkującej Silkę).

----------


## lewakk

Witam

ja także silikatowiec

bo materiał zdrowy i równie "stary" jak ceramika

Misiu RACJA!!! ja zbudowałem dom z polskiej silki z Leżajska, super jakość, no chyba tylko z Niemiec lepsza... widziałem kila razy silke z Xella i była nierówna i generalnie kiepska, a widzialem z roznych zakladow.. generalnie budzi we mnie wielkie zdziwienie jka ktoś robi z silki zamiast z lepszych (równiejszych) a tańszych silkatów z polskich zakładów!!!!
zreszą trudno eż zrozumieć robiących z ytonga skoro można kupić tanszy i nieraz lepszy beton zinnych zakładow.... czyżby aż ak ważne były napisy XELLA na nylonie na opakowaniu materiału?????? przecież pod tynkiem nie widać skąd materiał... a może tępy jestem


Oczywiście że silikaty z Niemiec istnieją...
o proszę: http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/oferta/silikaty.html ładniejsze nawet od moich z Leżajska... ale dziury u mnie więcej chyba

----------


## alison

> P.S., bo sie usmialem ogladajac wczesniejsze posty, w ktorych padlo okreslenie "od Niemcow". Wszystkie silikaty sa produkowane w Polsce. Nikt przy zdrowych zmyslach nie transportowalby cegiel z Niemiec, bo koszt transportu bylby wyzszy niz samego materialu. Jedyny niemiecki skladnik tego produktu to poczucie niemieckiej solidnosci.



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Gratuluję dowcipu  :Lol:  Chodzi o miejscowość Niemce, oczywiście w Polszcze, a konkretnie na Lubelszczyźnie... dokładnie tak jak napisała *dominikams* ... a myśłam, że wśród tych którzy żywo interesują się cegłami silikatowymi i "przekopali" się przez ten wątek to jasne jak słońce  :Wink2:  Dobrze, że sprowadziliśmy "Niemce" do wspólnego mianownika. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Czy są składy budowlane w Warszawie (najlepiej lewostronnej), które sprowadzają silikaty innych producentów niż Xella?   :Confused:  

Odwiedziłem kilka (w tym PSB) i oferta ograniczała się do oryginalnej Silki. Na pytanie o cenę od innych producentów (np. Białystok, czy Niemce), padała odpowiedź, że ze względu na małe zamówienie (tylko jeden dom) po doliczeniu kosztów transportu materiał innych producentów będzie kosztował co najmniej tyle, co Xella... 

Jakieś pomysły?

Pozdrawiam,
Maciek

----------


## lewakk

proponuje zadzwonić do Niemiec i zapytać o przedstawicieli w Wawie....

a z innej beczki dlaczego miałbyś brać gorszy materiał skoro w tej samej cenie jest lepszy z Niemiec...???

nie wiem ja nie widziałem ładnej Silki.... ale może niektore zakłady robią ją OK....

----------


## brachol

*alison* bierzesz silikaty z Niemiec? Bezposrednio czy z jakiejs hurtowni?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Ja widziałem Silkę - tylko tę oryginalną - w kiku miejscach. Może się nie znam, ale jakiś wielkich zastrzeżeń nie miałem. Krawędzie trochę postrzępione - fakt. Oprócz tego niewiele więcej. I nie była to wystawka, ale kilka palet przygotowanych do załadunku... Może po rozpakowaniu, w środku paczki wygląda to gorzej...

No nic. Mam jeszcze ze 4 miesiące do startu.

----------


## rysa35

Hejka
Czy moze ktos z budujacych dom z SILKI zamieszkuje w okolicach Pszczyny, startuje z budowa na wiosne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Agduś

Ja tam nie mam jakichś ambicji, żeby mieć "z metką". Po prostu po obdzwonieniu i "obmailowaniu" okolicznych składów i producentów polskich silikatów, ku naszemu ogromnemu zdumieniu, wyszło, że silka (ta z Xelli) jest najtańsza. Moje poczucie patriotyzmu tak daleko nie sięga, żebym się w tej sytuacji upierała przy polskich wyrobach.
W przyszłym tygodniu odwiedzimy ten skład, zobaczymy, obgadamy, to się pochwalę wynikami (jeżeli będzie się czym chwalić, zresztą, jeżeli nie będzie, to też się odezwę - a co mi tam).

----------


## alison

> *alison* bierzesz silikaty z Niemiec? Bezposrednio czy z jakiejs hurtowni?
> pozdrawiam


Za 2-3 tygodnie biorę z Niemców, zresztą odpowiedź poszła na priv

----------


## m.dworek

ja tez mam silke z xelli
i musze powiedziec jeszcze raz ze ich palety to zenada
co do usterek, to jest mnostwo popekanych bloczkow, alwe to nie dziwota po tym jak widzialem jak operator hdsu tymi paletami wywija i obija jedna o druga

jednak jesli chodzi o te rozbite silki to nei jest zaden problem dla mnei bo ja buduje na zaprawie i wszystkie rozbitki znajduja szybko swoje miejsce w szeregu

natomiast nei wyobrazam sobie budowania na kleju
te silki nei sa az takie dopasowane jak klocki lego
i nawet na zaprawie jest pewna trudnosc przy murowaniu
no coz to tyle

----------


## alison

A ponoć te z Niemców są prościutkie, czyściutkie i trzymają wymiar... prawie jak klocki LEGO   :Wink2:  zastrzegam jednak, że to tylko opinia zasłyszana od 2 budowlańców  :Roll:  sama będę mogła dać certyfikat jakości jak juz będą u mnie... i napewno dam Wam znać. Tymczasem czekam na studniarza, który juz 3 tydzień mnie zwodzi i mam go ochotę kopnąć w D... daje mu jeszzce czas do poniedziałku 24 kwietnia, jak nie to kopniak stanie się faktem  :Roll:

----------


## brachol

ja dzisiaj dostalem wycene z jednej hurtowni na silke 18 cm 15 Mpa na 3.03 brutto z transportem i rozladunkiem dobra cena czy nie bardzo?

----------


## brachol

a kupowal ktos silikaty z Przysieczyna?
i drugie pytanie jakie sa wymiary bloczkow z Niemiec?

----------


## dominikams

Z Niemców mają grubość 12, 18 25 cm

Wymiary bloczka (25 cm) : 250/250/220 mm, zmienia się tylko jeden wymiar (grubość).

Więcej info tutaj:
http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/oferta/silikaty.html

Aha, nie maja w tej chwili w ofercie bloczków 12 cm "podwójnych", o dł. 518 mm.

*Alison*, a bierzesz dwunastki jako połówki do 25? Bo ja tak właśnie chciałam zrobić, żeby nie było tyle cięcia

----------


## Wojty

> *Alison*, a bierzesz dwunastki jako połówki do 25? Bo ja tak właśnie chciałam zrobić, żeby nie było tyle cięcia


Wprawdzie pytanie było do kogo innego, ale napisze z własnego doświadczenia   :Wink2:  
Budowałem z 25 (wprawdzie z silikatów z Teodorów http://www.silikaty-teodory.pl/) i brałem 12 właśnie do przemurowania.
Murarz był baardzo zadowolony. Ja miałem o tyle może łatwiej gdyż działówki na parterze mam z 12, więc i tak i tak zamawiałem takie bloczki.
Dodatkowo zauważyłem że dość często trafiły się miejsca gdzie właśnie, jak ulał pasowała 12   :big grin:  

-- 
Wojty (właściwy   :cool:   )

----------


## alison

> Z Niemców mają grubość 12, 18 25 cm
> 
> Wymiary bloczka (25 cm) : 250/250/220 mm, zmienia się tylko jeden wymiar (grubość).
> 
> Więcej info tutaj:
> http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/oferta/silikaty.html
> 
> Aha, nie maja w tej chwili w ofercie bloczków 12 cm "podwójnych", o dł. 518 mm.
> 
> *Alison*, a bierzesz dwunastki jako połówki do 25? Bo ja tak właśnie chciałam zrobić, żeby nie było tyle cięcia


*dominikams*, ja biorę 12-stki na ściany działowe, a z czym ma być mniej "cięcia"  :oops:  możesz mi to opisać   :oops:  bo się nie znam  :Roll:  aha i co to jest "przemurowywanie"? czy to właśnie do TEGO potrzebne są te 12-stki?

----------


## brachol

jak robisz dzialowe sciany to je przemurowywujesz z nosnymi co np 2 warstwe jest wspolny bloczek dla obu scian mozna to zrobic inaczej wkladajac laczniki miedzy spoiny jednaj i drugiej sciany ale przemurowanie jest lepsze

----------


## daxima

Witam poświątecznie
U nas rewolucja Zdecydowaliśmy się na coś w rodzaju domu pasywnego. Mieliśmy okazję zobaczyć dom ocieplony steropianem ( jak w pasywnym z zewnątrz i wewnątrz ) do tego rekuperator z odzyskiem ciepła. 
Rewelacja  :smile: ))) cieplusieńko zero zaduchu i przy naszej bryle domu rezygnując z wełny kosztowo wychodzi podobnie.
Właściciele się śmieją że ogrzewają dom właśnym chuchaniem  :smile:

----------


## Wojty

> ja biorę 12-stki na ściany działowe, a z czym ma być mniej "cięcia"  możesz mi to opisać   bo się nie znam  aha i co to jest "przemurowywanie"? czy to właśnie do TEGO potrzebne są te 12-stki?


Chodziło mi o to, że jak murujesz ściany zewnętrzne o szerokości 25 cm i bloczek też ma 25 cm długości (jest kwadratem), to chodzi o to, żeby w kolejnych warstwach bloczki były przesunięte w stosunku do warswy niższej (żeby pionowe spoiny nie wychodziły jedna nad drugą).
I wtedy w narożniku kładziesz bloczek 12cm (obrócony o 90st - wtedy jego grubością jest 25 cm) i ładnie wychodzi przesunięcie kolejnej warstwy o prawie połowę długości bloczka. Raz kładziesz ten bloczek dla jednej płaszczyzny ściany (w narożniku), zaś w kolejnej warstwie dla drugiej płaszczyzny ściany (murarz będzie wiedział o co chodzi   :smile:   )

Dla materiałów, które są w poziomej płaszczyźnie prostokątami jest prościej, bo wtedy raz kładziesz bloczek w narożniku dla jednej ściany, a dla kolejnej warstwy dla drugiej ściany.

Sorry za chaotyczny opis, może coś pomogłem   :oops:  

-- 
Wojty (właściwy   :cool:   )

----------


## alison

> jak robisz dzialowe sciany to je przemurowywujesz z nosnymi co np 2 warstwe jest wspolny bloczek dla obu scian mozna to zrobic inaczej wkladajac laczniki miedzy spoiny jednaj i drugiej sciany ale przemurowanie jest lepsze


*brachol, wojty* pomogliście  :big grin:  dzięki za wyjaśnienie, w sumie to proste, jak mogłam sama na to nie wpaść  :cool:  dzięki

----------


## dominikams

No właśnie, chłopaki, dobrze to opisaliście, właśnie o to mi chodziło.

Tylko tak się zastanawiam ile tych bloczków wziąć (tzn. 12 zamiast 25)? Ktoś podpowie? Jak to wyliczyć?

----------


## m.dworek

tak wygladalo te zalewanie odwroconych silek
na prawde nie wyobrazam sobie murowania na klej
jestem bardzo zadowolony z silek i z zaprawy

----------


## Wojty

> Tylko tak się zastanawiam ile tych bloczków wziąć (tzn. 12 zamiast 25)? Ktoś podpowie? Jak to wyliczyć?


Ja jakoś specjalnie nie wyliczałem   :oops:  
Na pierwsze dwa transporty 25 wziąłem dwie palety 12 (jakby coś ewentualnie zostało, to i tak działówki robiłem z 12). Z tego co pamietam
to potem jeszcze domawiałem 12 na takie wykorzystanie.
Dodatkowo jeszcze takich 12 używali murarze jak np. murowali ściany szczytowe - zwłaszcza jak się schodziły przy górze w trójkąty, to jako skrajne, boczne uzywali 12.

Acha, ja jeszcze zamowiłem od razu kilkaset sztuk silikatu o wymiarze zwykłej cegły. Pomocne było jak murowali wykusz (te wąskie słupki, to jedynie z tych cegieł stawiali). Dodatkowo często okazywało się,
że np. ostatnia warstwa ma np. 7cm wysokości lub 14cm i wtedy szło im tej cegły silikatowej, oj szło.... albo np. podparcie dla nadproża okazywało sie w połowie wysokości bloczka   :Wink2:  i wtedy cegła silikatowa była pomocna (wyszedłem z założenia, że jak silikaty w całym domu, to co będę jakąś zwykłą czerwoną cegłą psuł wygląd, a co   :big grin:  )

-- 
Wojty

----------


## bullish

jestem także z wami  :Smile:  silikatowcami

Waham się między Siką (xella,) a silikatami (Niemce).

Prosze o info, jaką cenę udało się wam wynegocjowac (wiosna 2006) na pustaki PW (24 lub 25 cm). 

Czy ktoś z Warszawy i okolic może polecić, jakie sensowne hurtownie, gdzie można tanio i sprawnie (transport, skup palet, wymiana pękniętych bloczków etc) zamawiac Silkę/Silikaty?

THX

----------


## brachol

witam 
murowal ktos z tych duzych bloczkow 50 cm dlugich? warto sie bawic czy lepiej kupic te 25 cm? czy tez nie ma roznicy? prosze o jakies doswiadczenia

----------


## m.dworek

powiem tak
ja slaby nei jestem
ale jednak ciesze sie ze moje bloczki nie sa ciezsze
a mam drazone silki 18 dlugosci 33 cm

gdybym mial nosic polmetrowe ludynki kto wie moze nawet 24 to bym chyba nadawal sie po paru dniach na leczenie kregoslupa  :wink:

----------


## Yossarian

> witam 
> murowal ktos z tych duzych bloczkow 50 cm dlugich? warto sie bawic czy lepiej kupic te 25 cm? czy tez nie ma roznicy? prosze o jakies doswiadczenia


jade jutro na budowe, chlopaki muruja tymi 50 od poczatku tygodnia, nie slyszalem zeby ktorys z nich sie wybieral na przymusowe leczenie   :big grin:  . wrzuce zdjecia w piatek jak to wyglada.
ale prawda jest, ze sa bardzo ciezkie - 32,5 kg/ szt

aaaa, zdecydowalem sie na zaprawe

----------


## Darek_P

Mam pytanie odnośnie kleju. Po majowym weekendzie zaczynam ze ścianami z polskich silikatów (Przysieczyn). Niestety sławny Alpol AZ-110 na moim terenie jest niedostępny. Do wyboru mam:

- Silka Fix 10
- Klej do polskich silikatów
- Solbet (uniwersalny do BK i silikatów)

No i nie wiem co wybrać. Solbet sobie raczej odpuszczę, bo niedawno był wątek o rozpadającej się ścianie. Błąd był co prawda w dozowaniu wody, ale może to jakiś taki czuły model, ten klej.

Doradźcie: Silka Fix 10 czy ten drugi do polskich silikatów. Wiem, że wielu z Was używało oryginalnego kleju do silki, ale czy ktoś stawiał ściany na klej do polskich silikatów i jak on trzyma?

Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## Yossarian

i oto obiecane zdjecia piecdziesiatek z Jedlanki

 zdjecie z dzisiaj z godziny 6.00 rano   :big grin:  
- sa ciezkie - ponosilem pare sztuk i mozna sie zmachac
- trzeba chronic przed opadami - bo pija wode i sa jeszcze ciezsze   :Confused:  
- trzymaja wymiary, budowlancy zadowoleni pod tym wzgledem (chociaz robia na zaprawe)
- szybko sie muruje - wizja lokalna   :big grin:  
- jak narazie bez zanieczyszczen typu: szmaty, kijki itp

----------


## Darek_P

W sprawie kleju rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem Alpolu. Swój klej AZ-110 sypią również do worków Xelli i jest to Silka Fix 10. Natomiast Polskie Silikaty proponują klej równorzędnej jakości pochodzący od jakiejś niemieckiej firmy.

Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## brachol

> a kupowal ktos silikaty z Przysieczyna?


moze jednak jest ktos taki?

----------


## anpi

A ja źle policzyłem i mi zostało 5 palet Silki E18  :Confused:  Może jest ktoś chętny? Tylko transport i załadunek we własnym zakresie  :Wink2:

----------


## Darek_P

Brachol! Ja będę miał, a w zasadzie już mam tylko spaletyzowane w hurtowni silikaty z Przysieczyna. Kupiłem bloczki 24, 18, 12 i połówkowe 24. Jeszcze pewnie domówię wyrównawcze pod parapety w ostatnim transporcie.

O jakości mogę wypowiedzieć się 8 lub 9 maja, bo wtedy przyjeżdżają na plac budowy. Dam znać na forum.

----------


## brachol

Darek_P 
czekam na info i dzieki

----------


## m.dworek

a ja polecam zalewac te otwory sluzace jako uchwyty
niby silka ma pioro i wpust, ale ciesze sie ze jest mozliwe jednak wlanie tam rzadkiej oknsystencji zaprawe
bedzie na pewno solidniejsze  :wink:

----------


## m.dworek

zeby nie bylo nudno to wklejam fotke z mojego placu budowy


opis: na zdjeciu widac wlasnorecznie murowane sciany z silki 18 cm
musze powiedziec ze bardzo zaluje ze zdecydowalem sie na te 18
chcialem na sile odchudzic sciane po zastosowaniu 20 cm styro
ale zaluje gdybym drugi raz budowal to zamowilbym 25 na wszystkie sciany
o ile w ogole dalej rzezbilbym w silce
w sumie jakos coraz chlodniej mysle o jej zaletach....

----------


## brachol

a to niby dlaczego nei budowalbys z 18-stki?

----------


## RYDZU

> zeby nie bylo nudno to wklejam fotke z mojego placu budowy


Ale masz równiutką... hm...... wylewkę  :wink:   :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Jak lustro!  :smile: 

A co do wątpliwości  dotyczących wyboru materiału to jeż tak miałem (przez chwilę).
A teraz jak bym budował to zapewne znowuu z silikatu  :smile:

----------


## m.dworek

> Napisał m.dworek
> 
> zeby nie bylo nudno to wklejam fotke z mojego placu budowy
> 
> 
> Ale masz równiutką... hm...... wylewkę   Jak lustro! 
> 
> A co do wątpliwości  dotyczących wyboru materiału to jeż tak miałem (przez chwilę).
> A teraz jak bym budował to zapewne znowuu z silikatu


  a zebys wiedzial rydzu ile bylo polerowanie aby uzyskac taki efekt  :wink: 

najpierw wylalem beton i przejechalem sciagajaca listwa, ale efekt byl nei ten wiec wzialem styropianowa pace gdzies tak chyba z 60cm miala i przez 8 godzin zacieralem dokladnie wylewke od czasu do czasu zraszajac woda

niektorzy sie smiali, ze po co to , jak to i w ogole
ale teraz jak ogladaja moje lustro to jakos nie slychac juz krytyki  :wink:

----------


## Kane66

m.dworek -> Dlaczego zmienilbys silikat 18 na 25 ? Pytam cie jako praktyka co dla Ciebie przemawia za '25'tką ?

----------


## m.dworek

po prostu sciany bylyby jakies solidniejsze
a po za tym w silkach chodzi o mase, o poejmnosc dobre wyciszanie i dlatego 
18 to krok w zlym kierunku
moim zdaniem.....

----------


## MarcinU

> po prostu sciany bylyby jakies solidniejsze
> a po za tym w silkach chodzi o mase, o poejmnosc dobre wyciszanie i dlatego 
> 18 to krok w zlym kierunku
> moim zdaniem.....


Daj spokój. Pytanie do czego dążysz? Ja mam sciany z 18 i dzwięki jakie słyszę wpadają przez ... okna. Ściana 25 by w tym nie pomogła. A jak chcesz działowe to i 12 wystarczy. Racja, że 18 jest pod tym względem gorsze niż 25, ale jest wystarczająco dobre. Tak jak 25 cm ocieplenia byłoby lepsze niż 18 cm ...   :Wink2:  

Co do masy i wyboru silikatu - no comment. Nawet 18-stka jest o niebo lepsza w tej kwestii niż b-k lub ceramika poryzowana.

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Też mam większoć cian z 18-ki. Minus jest taki, że nie ma zapasu gruboci jak co trzeba podkuć, wybruzdować, a wiecie - wykonawcy nie lubiš się cackać. Jak kto nie doglšda budowy sam, to lepiej niech bierze 24-kę.
Plus - cieńsze ciany zewnętrzne, co akurat przy kształcie mojego domu ma wpływ na architekturę. Było już dyskutowane, ale jeli kto ma ochotę, to można ten temat powałkować jeszcze raz.

Argumenty akustyczne mozna pominšć. Liczš się dwie rzeczy: 1) silka jest cieżka, 2) ciana trójwarstwowa jest dobrym ustrojem, bo jest złożona z różnych materiałów. Te 6 cm nie robi już różnicy.

A z tymi Niemcami (http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...964&start=1380) to rzeczywicie mieszna sprawa. Mylałem, że chodzi generalnie o Xellę. Tak, czy siak podtrzymuję opinię, żeby nie wierzyć na lepo marce i ładnym reklamom.

----------


## holikk

[quote]


> o ile w ogole dalej rzezbilbym w silce 
> w sumie jakos coraz chlodniej mysle o jej zaletach....



_A jakie masz przemyślenia?   Co Ci obniżyło entuzjazm?
Czy zmieniłbyś na inny materiał? 

Pytam , bo lada moment zaczynam  i jestem narazie za Silikatami w 80%.

holikk_

----------


## m.dworek

[quote="holikk"]


> o ile w ogole dalej rzezbilbym w silce 
> w sumie jakos coraz chlodniej mysle o jej zaletach....
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> _A jakie masz przemyślenia?   Co Ci obniżyło entuzjazm?
> Czy zmieniłbyś na inny materiał? 
> 
> ...


 wiec jest jeden pies pogrzebany jesli gadamy o silce
otorz nie wiem jak wy, ale ja mialem w planie zbudowac dom dosyc energooszczedny wiec dalem miedzy innymi 20 cm styropianu na sciany

jednak.... kiedy pomysle jakimi mostkami termicznymi sa sciany nosny (mam na mysli ucieczke ciepla w grunt poprzez sciane i fundament) to zastanawiam sie jak moglem popelnic taka gafe...???


wedlug mnei najbardziej optymalnym rozwiazaniem byloby wymurowanie scian nosnych najpierw na jakies 60 cm , moze 80 cm z jakiegos komorkowca gestego np odminy 600
a dopiero pozniej jechac z silka grubosci 25 cm ( zeby i ytong mogl byc szerszy i zeby sciana od ytonga w gore byla masywniejsza)

czemu tak nie zrobilem zapytacie....??- otorz nie chcialem narazac sie kierownikowi budowy, albo inaczej- adaptujacemu projekt- i tak marudzil bez konca i wszystkiego doslownie sie bal i wszedzie widzial problemy)
wiec poszedlem po najmniejszej linii oporu a teraz ......no coz na drugi raz....bym to inaczej zaplanowal... :wink:

----------


## MarcinU

> .. jednak.... kiedy pomysle jakimi mostkami termicznymi sa sciany nosny (mam na mysli ucieczke ciepla w grunt poprzez sciane i fundament) to zastanawiam sie jak moglem popelnic taka gafe...???


Też mnie to gryzło. W realu nie ma to znaczenia. Mam zime za sobą i nie było żadnych problemów z mostkami na krawędzi podłogi i sciany (punkt rosy się nie pojawił), a ucieczka ciepła w dół jest jakoś tak chyba nie za duża (więcej pewnie by uciekało w górę przez wieniec). Generalnie to w piwnicy temperatura była zimą 5 stopni i nie szczególnie zauważyłem efekt podgrzania z uwagi na mostki. Wydaje mi się to balonem na który nie należy zwracać uwagi.

----------


## alison

Witajcie,

Donoszę co u mnie:
1) Niestety zrezygnowałm z Niemców   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  tzn. z silikatów z fabryki w Niemcach woj. lubelskie. Od początku porażał mnie transport, ale cena była tak dobra, że długo byli nie do pobicia. Jednak grupa Silikaty Polska się zreflektowała i w efekcie końcoqwym są o 1800 pln tańsi niż Niemce (mówię o cenie brutto, z transportem i rozładunkiem HDS), więc wybór padł na nich. Bloczki silikatowe będą z Przysieczyna i tylko martwię się czy jakość będzie OK  :Roll:  

2) Weteranów wątku bardzo proszę o radę w sprawach następujących:

*a. murować na klej czy zaprawę* ??? KB mówi że lepiej na zaprawę, bo można "naprostować " jakby co... a z Waszych opinii wynika raczej, że na klej... Co mam zrobić  :Roll:  

*b. przepusty - jakie i gdzie zostawić* 
- gazu nie ma i nie chcę go mieć,
- na ten moment działka nie ma wody i kanalizacji, tylko jest prąd. Teraz będzie oczyszczalnia ale w przyszłości podłączę się do wody i kanalizacji,
- bedzie pompa ciepła.

Z góry dziękuję Wam za odpowiedź  :Wink2:  Pozdrawiam!

PS. Murarze startują z fundamentami od 10 maja  :Wink2:

----------


## anpi

> jednak.... kiedy pomysle jakimi mostkami termicznymi sa sciany nosny (mam na mysli ucieczke ciepla w grunt poprzez sciane i fundament) to zastanawiam sie jak moglem popelnic taka gafe...???


To trzeba było zrobić porządną izolację termiczną ściany fundamentowej.

----------


## brachol

*alison* widze ze jednak wygral HDMB? powodzenia przy murowaniu oby sie murarze sprawdzili.
PS 
mozesz podac swoje ceny ostateczne na silikaty?

----------


## m.dworek

> Napisał m.dworek
> 
> jednak.... kiedy pomysle jakimi mostkami termicznymi sa sciany nosny (mam na mysli ucieczke ciepla w grunt poprzez sciane i fundament) to zastanawiam sie jak moglem popelnic taka gafe...???
> 
> 
> To trzeba było zrobić porządną izolację termiczną ściany fundamentowej.


 mam 20 cm styro od zewnatrz
ale to nie zalatwia sprawy
cieplo ucieka sciana fundamentowa w dol do lawy i pozniej poprzez grunt w kosmos  :wink:

----------


## alison

> *alison* widze ze jednak wygral HDMB? powodzenia przy murowaniu oby sie murarze sprawdzili.
> PS 
> mozesz podac swoje ceny ostateczne na silikaty?


Tak, postarali się  :Wink2:  ceny poszły na priv. Pozdrawiam

----------


## alison

> Witajcie,
> 
> Donoszę co u mnie:
> 1) Niestety zrezygnowałm z Niemców     tzn. z silikatów z fabryki w Niemcach woj. lubelskie. Od początku porażał mnie transport, ale cena była tak dobra, że długo byli nie do pobicia. Jednak grupa Silikaty Polska się zreflektowała i w efekcie końcoqwym są o 1800 pln tańsi niż Niemce (mówię o cenie brutto, z transportem i rozładunkiem HDS), więc wybór padł na nich. Bloczki silikatowe będą z Przysieczyna i tylko martwię się czy jakość będzie OK  
> 
> 2) Weteranów wątku bardzo proszę o radę w sprawach następujących:
> 
> *a. murować na klej czy zaprawę* ??? KB mówi że lepiej na zaprawę, bo można "naprostować " jakby co... a z Waszych opinii wynika raczej, że na klej... Co mam zrobić  
> 
> ...



*Koledzy, bardzo proszę o pomoc w powyższym* 
 :Wink2:  
Aha, jeszcze pytanko czy cena za klej ALPOL AZ 110 (25kg) 14,95 pln brutto to dużo, czy OK?

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał alison
> 
> Witajcie,
> 
> Donoszę co u mnie:
> 1) Niestety zrezygnowałm z Niemców     tzn. z silikatów z fabryki w Niemcach woj. lubelskie. Od początku porażał mnie transport, ale cena była tak dobra, że długo byli nie do pobicia. Jednak grupa Silikaty Polska się zreflektowała i w efekcie końcoqwym są o 1800 pln tańsi niż Niemce (mówię o cenie brutto, z transportem i rozładunkiem HDS), więc wybór padł na nich. Bloczki silikatowe będą z Przysieczyna i tylko martwię się czy jakość będzie OK  
> 
> 2) Weteranów wątku bardzo proszę o radę w sprawach następujących:
> 
> ...



Alison, jeśli nie za późno to ja o przepustach (od razu mówię, że to tylko teoria, bo jeszcze nie ruszyłam z budową   :cry:  )

1. Kanaliza - nie ważne chyba, czy najpierw oczyszczalnia, po prostu później się podepniesz do kanalizacji. Przepust w ścianie fundamentowej - jeśli za głęboko, to głęboko musi być szambo (oczyszczalnia), najlepiej zapytaj producenta. Podobno wystarczy na głęb. 30 cm, ocieplone od góry styropianem.
2. Wodociąg - przepust pod ławą. Zrób teraz, potem się podepniesz.
3. czerpnia powietrza do kominka ułożona pod podłogą poziomo z delikatnym spadkiem na zewnątrz i wychodząca nad ziemią.
4. przyłącze elektryczne, kable do bramy, domofonu, oświetlenia ogrodu, podlewania ogrodu. Dla kabla zasilajacego budynek otwór fi 100 mm. w pozostałych przypadkach 50 mm. Potem, przed wypełnieniem fundamentów piachem umieszczamy w tych otworach peszel fi 50 (kabel główny), oraz rurki instalacyjne (fi ok. 32 mm), które bedą później wygięte i wyprowadzone w odpowiednich miejscach.
5. czerpnia GWC - w dolnej części ściany fundamenowej

To sa moje notatki, które sporzadziłam na podstawie tego forum   :Wink2:  

Jeszcze mam taka notatkę - jeśli kable bedą doprowadzane później, to ułożyć peszel (3-4 m na zewnątrz) i w nim mocny sznurek, koniec peszla zawiązać folią i zakopać (albo zamiast peszla rurę PE fi 50 giętką, np. drenarską). Potem sznurek do kabla i przeciągnać. To samo można z wodą, ale rurę PE grubszą , np. fi 100. Srednica kabla 2,5 cm, rury z woda ok. 4 cm.

To wszystko co mam o przepustach. Przepraszam, że tak chaotycznie.

Alison, wyślij mi pls. na priv swoje ceny na bloczki, ja rozmawiam też z Jedlanką, zobaczę, co mi się uda wytargować przed ostateczną rozmowa z Niemcami.  Dzięki.

----------


## dominikams

Aha, co do zaprawy - ja zdecydowałam sie na klej - zaprawa może niestety wyłazić bokiem, ściany nie sa wtedy takie równiutkie. Klej podobno lepiej trzyma.

----------


## m.dworek

a ja jak wiecie robie na zaprawie i nie zmeinil bym na klej za zadne skarby
na zaprawie to jest po prostu to
wszystko da sie zaszpachlowac, zakitowac, wyrownac wyciagnac co kto chce
na kleju to juz tylko mozna jechac  w gore  :wink:

----------


## dominikams

No ale ty nie jesteś murarzem.  Więc dla ciebie lepsza zaprawa   :cool:

----------


## m.dworek

> No ale ty nie jesteś murarzem.  Więc dla ciebie lepsza zaprawa


nie kumam tej aluzji...

sam muruje swoje sciany
tesciu ostatnio podlapal bakcyla i tez pomaga
za zadne skarby bym nie oddal tej frajdy

ludzie jak macie silke to murujcie sami
nie macie pojecia jaka to satysfakcja samemu wymurowac sobie dom

no chyba ze wy tylko chcecie drzewa sadzic  :wink:

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> No ale ty nie jesteś murarzem.  Więc dla ciebie lepsza zaprawa  
> 
> 
> nie kumam tej aluzji...
> 
> sam muruje swoje sciany
> tesciu ostatnio podlapal bakcyla i tez pomaga
> ...


To nie żadna aluzja  :oops:   fajnie, ze murujesz sam i wierzę, ze jest to duża frajda.  Sama mam zamiar pod okiem moich majstrów wymurowac trochę. 

Ale nie kazdy ma taka możliwość - niektórzy maja dwie lewe ręce albo brak wiary w swoje możliwości, albo są zajęci i bardziej opłaca im się wynająć murarzy. A ci powinni sobie bez problemów poradzić z murowaniem na klej - mają wprawę. Dlatego argument, ze jest łatwiej i można w razie czego naprawić nie jest tu juz tak istotny, jak w twoim przypadku.

----------


## anpi

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> No ale ty nie jesteś murarzem.  Więc dla ciebie lepsza zaprawa  
> 
> 
> nie kumam tej aluzji...
> 
> sam muruje swoje sciany
> tesciu ostatnio podlapal bakcyla i tez pomaga
> ...


Nie każdy ma czas i możliwości. Ja np. chętnie bym pomurował sam, ale nie mam betoniarki i czasu  :Confused:

----------


## Wojty

> Aha, jeszcze pytanko czy cena za klej ALPOL AZ 110 (25kg) 14,95 pln brutto to dużo, czy OK?


Wydaje się bardzo dobra, przynajmniej jak dla mnie   :Wink2:  
( w tamtym roku jak brałem dużą ilośc hurtownia zeszła jeszcze niżej,
ale w tym roku powiedzieli że była podwyżka na jesień w Alpolu i takiej ceny jak poprzednio już bym nie osiągnął).
Teraz jak biorę okazyjnie 1-2 worki to płace chyba ok 15,4

Wojty

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Wlaśnie kupiłem silkę - za dwa dni ma być na działce.
120 m2 - 18 cm (sciany zew.)
80 m2 - 12 cm (ściany zew.)
Ogólnie silka poszła w górę (ostatnio 8%)- interesowałem się Xellą, ale zapłaciłbym 9 tys.
Zdecydowałem się na "grupasilikaty" wyszło 7400,00 (1,6 tys. w kieszeni).
W sumie 34 palety (na wszystko atest).
Za dwa tygodnie ławy, czerwiec piwnice, lipiec sierpień mury, wrzesień dach.
Kurcze też się zastanawiam nad 18-stkami, ale już kupiłem i basta!
Ku tej decyzji przekonała mnie wytrzymałość na ściskanie (15) co w zupełności wystarczy. Tylko jak oglądam te mury z dawnych lat (pustaki żużlowe) to patrząc na 18-stkę to jestem przerażony  :Smile:

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> Wlaśnie kupiłem silkę - za dwa dni ma być na działce.
> 120 m2 - 18 cm (sciany zew.)
> 80 m2 - 12 cm (ściany zew.)
> Ogólnie silka poszła w górę (ostatnio 8%)- interesowałem się Xellą, ale zapłaciłbym 9 tys.
> Zdecydowałem się na "grupasilikaty" wyszło 7400,00 (1,6 tys. w kieszeni).
> W sumie 34 palety (na wszystko atest).
> Za dwa tygodnie ławy, czerwiec piwnice, lipiec sierpień mury, wrzesień dach.
> Kurcze też się zastanawiam nad 18-stkami, ale już kupiłem i basta!
> Ku tej decyzji przekonała mnie wytrzymałość na ściskanie (15) co w zupełności wystarczy. Tylko jak oglądam te mury z dawnych lat (pustaki żużlowe) to patrząc na 18-stkę to jestem przerażony


murować będą na zaprawę tradycyjną

----------


## MarcinU

A pro po technologii - mam na klej i nie zamieniłbym na zaprawę.

----------


## alison

*m.dworek, Wojty, marcin-budownuczy, MarcinU* - bardzo dziękuję Wam za pomoc. genralnie ja też skłaniam się w stronę kleju, ale i murarze i Kierownik Budowy  :ohmy:  sugerują zaprawę i dlatego zaczęłam się zastanawiać   :Roll:   najgorzej mieć wątpliwości  :Confused:  

*dominikams,*  ceny bloczków  wysłałam na priv, bądź twarda i życzę, żeby zeszli z cena  :Wink2:   Dziękuje ślicznie za wyczerpującą odpowiedź w sprawie przepustów. 

Wczoraj brygada zaczęła kopać, jutro zbrojenie, pojutrze lejemy beton, a od przyszłego tygodnia bloczki M i później mury. Od 2 dni nie dosypiam rankiem, budzę się o 5 i myślę. A wczoraj pierwszy dzień na placu boju  :oops:  zasłabłam, normalnie niedługo bym zemdlała - niegdy mi się takie cos nie zarzyło... chyba z tych nerwów  :oops:   :oops:  ja taka silna kobieta  :ohmy:   poprostu muszę się zdystansować... Cieszę się, że jesteście  :big grin:  naprawdę!!! 
Aha, wczoraj zamówiłam konstrukcje dachową i ekipę o dokrycia dachu... montaż na lipiec... muszę jeszzce wybrać dachówkę - to trudniejsze niż sądziłam  :Roll:  

Okna już zamówione i zapłacone, żeby nie było obsuwy w terminie... montaż na wrzesień. Glazura na podłogi tez kupiona +/- 150m2. Kierownik budowy mówi, że takich inwestorów jesczcze nie miał  :Lol:  

Pozdrawaim Wszystkich!

----------


## brachol

*alison*
bez nerw jak to mawiaja budowlancy jak masz dobra firme to spoko wszystko samo zrobia a Ty bedziesz tylko ogladac efekty   :smile:  tak czy inaczej zycze powodzenia i spokoju

----------


## alison

> *alison*
> bez nerw jak to mawiaja budowlancy jak masz dobra firme to spoko wszystko samo zrobia a Ty bedziesz tylko ogladac efekty   tak czy inaczej zycze powodzenia i spokoju


Tak jest - tylko spokój może nas uratować! Dzięki, już mi OK - ten wczorajszy dzień był jakiś krytyczny. Teraz to już tylko Alleluja i do przodu  :big grin:

----------


## Wojty

> genralnie ja też skłaniam się w stronę kleju, ale i murarze i Kierownik Budowy  sugerują zaprawę i dlatego zaczęłam się zastanawiać    najgorzej mieć wątpliwości


*alison* nie denerwuj się tak   :cool:   to jeden z mniej nerwowych etapów budowy   :Lol:  

Co do kleju kontra zaprawy - jeśli ekipa upiera się przy zaprawie to może
dlatego, że nie czuje się na sile murować na kleju, który mniej wybacza
bo zawsze da się wyrównać zaprawą jakby co (albo boją się ze klej nie będzie dobrze wiązał, jakby go mało dali pod bloczek)...
Zaprawa prawdopodobnie wyjdzie cie taniej... popytaj się ich jakie sa motywy wyboru zaprawy *i nie martw się tym tak*.
U mnie wybór kleju był podyktowany między innymi tym, że akurat moja ekipa wolała murować na klej
i było to w negocjacjach cenowych robocizny uwzględnione.
Oni woleli klej bo łatwiej jest go rozrabiać (dolewasz tylko wody i gotowe)
i np. jak murujesz poddasze to wtachasz worki kleju na góre, pociągniesz 
węża z wodą i można rozrabiać mieszankę, zaś przy zaprawie to wszystko robisz na dole
(chyba że wsypiesz piach na strop   :smile:   )

Wojty

----------


## alison

> *alison* nie denerwuj się tak    to jeden z mniej nerwowych etapów budowy


Wojty, nie posłabiaj mnie proszę...a mi sie wydaje, że tyle juz za mną  :Roll:  a ty mówisz, że to najłatwiejsze  :Roll:  Spoko, jakoś przeżyjem  :big grin:  Wybór klej versus zaprawa jeszcze nie dokonany  :cry:

----------


## dominikams

Alison, jestem z tobą   :big grin:  
I mocno trzymam kciuki.

Ja rozumiem te emocje - właśnie na początku najbardziej cię trafia, bo TO się zaczyna, potem to juz będzie tylko ciąg dalszy   :Wink2:  
Dziwię się, że w ogóle śpisz  :Lol:  Ja pewnie też będę cierpieć na bezsenność. 

Ja właśnie wybrałam dachówkę - tzn. taka jaką najbardziej bym chciała - Creaton w kolorze miedzianym (angoba), ta ich podstawowa - Kera Pfane czy jakoś tak. Na drugim miejscu Koramic czerwona angoba (L15). Wybrałam się na przejażdżkę z panem od dachów i zaprezentował mi te dachówki "w terenie", na dachach. Zobaczymy, jak bedą wyglądały ceny w momencie zakupu. Wtedy ostatecznie zdecydujemy.

A okien jeszcze nie mam wybranych   :ohmy:   czas to zrobić!

Pozdrawiam
D.

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

U nas też twają dyskusje- klej czy zaprawa. Fachowcy wolą zaprawą, bo lepiej im się tak buduje, ale jeśli się uprzemy, to oni zbudują...

A jutro można powiedzieć, że zaczynamy- ściągamu humus i trochę ziemi, a po niedzieli wykopy ręczne...

Jutro też czeka nas spotkanie na szczycie- kierownik budowy ściąga konstruktora na budowę, aby obejrzał wykop i odchudził ławy, bo zaprojektował nam ławy o szerokości 90cm w środku, a 70cm na obwodzie

----------


## anpi

> U nas też twają dyskusje- klej czy zaprawa. Fachowcy wolą zaprawą, bo lepiej im się tak buduje, ale jeśli się uprzemy, to oni zbudują...
> 
> A jutro można powiedzieć, że zaczynamy- ściągamu humus i trochę ziemi, a po niedzieli wykopy ręczne...
> 
> Jutro też czeka nas spotkanie na szczycie- kierownik budowy ściąga konstruktora na budowę, aby obejrzał wykop i odchudził ławy, bo zaprojektował nam ławy o szerokości 90cm w środku, a 70cm na obwodzie


Chcecie ściany fundamentowe murować na klej?  :ohmy:

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

> Napisał Joanna i Janusz
> 
> U nas też twają dyskusje- klej czy zaprawa. Fachowcy wolą zaprawą, bo lepiej im się tak buduje, ale jeśli się uprzemy, to oni zbudują...
> 
> A jutro można powiedzieć, że zaczynamy- ściągamu humus i trochę ziemi, a po niedzieli wykopy ręczne...
> 
> Jutro też czeka nas spotkanie na szczycie- kierownik budowy ściąga konstruktora na budowę, aby obejrzał wykop i odchudził ławy, bo zaprojektował nam ławy o szerokości 90cm w środku, a 70cm na obwodzie
> 
> 
> Chcecie ściany fundamentowe murować na klej?


  :Lol:   :Lol:  oczywiście, że nie, to był tylko skrót myślowy

tyle różnych pomysłów i wersji kołacze się po naszych biednych głowach...a tu wszyscy twierdzą, że stan surowy to sama przyjemność, a dopiero wykończeniówka...  :big grin:

----------


## Wojty

> Napisał Wojty
> 
> *alison* nie denerwuj się tak    to jeden z mniej nerwowych etapów budowy   
> 
> 
> Wojty, nie posłabiaj mnie proszę...a mi sie wydaje, że tyle juz za mną  a ty mówisz, że to najłatwiejsze  Spoko, jakoś przeżyjem  Wybór klej versus zaprawa jeszcze nie dokonany


Nie maiłem zamiaru osłabiać, jedynie radzę nie podchodźić tak emocjonalnie (wiem, łatwo mówić, sam tak samo miałem jak Ty
- też non-stop nerwy czy dobrze wybrałem, czy dobrze robią itp, itd
i nadal tak mam przy dalszych etapach   :smile:   ).
Podejdź do tego że ma być dobrze, a czy zastosują klej czy zaprawę...
Jak murując na zaprawę będą proste ściany i taniej - to tylko się cieszyć,
potem na tynku zaoszczędzisz a przy silce naprawdę mogą być cieńkie tynki jak ściany równe.
Po murarce jak zobaczysz ile już domku wyrosło, to będziesz się śmiała ze swoich dylematów patrząc z dumą na chałupę

----------


## alison

> Po murarce jak zobaczysz ile już domku wyrosło, to będziesz się śmiała ze swoich dylematów patrząc z dumą na chałupę


I tego sie będę trzymać!!! Podrawiam Wszystkich!

----------


## MarcinU

> Napisał Wojty
> 
> Po murarce jak zobaczysz ile już domku wyrosło, to będziesz się śmiała ze swoich dylematów patrząc z dumą na chałupę
> 
> 
> I tego sie będę trzymać!!! Podrawiam Wszystkich!


Jak teraz patrzę jak domy dookała rosną to z rozrzewnieniem wspominam etap fundamentów i ścian. Było tak przyjemnie ... I jak niewiele decyzji wtedy trzeba było podjąć.

Co do kleju - jak brygada z gory deklaruje, że nie na klej to niestety ale uparcie się przy tym zakończy się potem dyskusją w stylu "a nie mówiłem - to pani/pan się uparł(a) przy tym kleju".

Więc albo na zaprawę, albo szukać ekipy która nie ma obiekcji do kleju.

----------


## brachol

wie ktos moze jak szybko muruje sie z silki z grupy silikaty 17.4 bloczka na m2)? robil ktos takie obliczenia lub moze dane rzeczywiste?

----------


## demex

Witam wszystkich. Przeryłem ten wątek w 1,5 dnia - to chyba  rekord  :Smile: .

Jestem informatykiem, a na budowlance znam się tylko trochu.

Ale konkretnie. W odróżnieniu od innych mam już dom, ale trochę za mały i planuję rozbudowę. Dobudowanie dwóch pokoików na parterze i dwóch na piętrze. 
Znajomy budowlaniec z Politechniki Rzeszowskiej jak go spytałem z czego stawiać to powiedział że tylko Silikaty (porotermy drogie, a bet. komórkowy to do końca nie wiadomo co to jest i czy czasami to nie szkodzi). 

No i moje pytanie: Czy ktoś miał coś z wspólnego z Silikatami z Leżajska? Mieszkam w Łańcucie (25 km. od Leżajska). Jaka jest jakość ich produktów? Podobno mieli dość duże problemy finansowe i czy czasami nie zeszli z jakości?
Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie informacje.

PS. Ale ten numer ze "szkopami" to był najlepszy  :big grin:

----------


## anpi

Nie zawsze jest tak, że producent, który jest najbliżej daje najlepszą cenę. Ja buduję kilkadziesiąt kilometrów od Ludyni, gdzie jest fabryka silikatów. Jednak to nie oni dali mi najlepszą cenę, tylko Silka, mimo że jechała do mnie ponad 100 km.

Popytaj w składach budowlanych, może kupisz taniej niż w Leżajsku.

----------


## daxima

Zostawiał ktoś z was dom bez ocieplenia na zimę?

----------


## anpi

Ja zostawiałem, ale tylko parter bez dachu i okien  :Lol:

----------


## daxima

..... nie zdążyłam dokończyć myśli 
Nie wiem czy się zmieszczę czasowo przed mrozami i martwią mnie ewentualne konsekwencje
 :big grin:

----------


## darekm

> ..... nie zdążyłam dokończyć myśli 
> Nie wiem czy się zmieszczę czasowo przed mrozami i martwią mnie ewentualne konsekwencje


Mój dom stał całą zimę w stanie surowym otwartym (ale z gotowym dachem) i nic mu się nie stało. 
Natomiast raczej nie da się mieszkać zimą w nieocieplonym domu z silikatów.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## alison

Koledzy i Koleżanki,

Chciałabym kupić cegły silikatowe 18  i 24 *z Przysieczyna* a 12 z *Teodorów*. Czy istnieją tu jakieś niebezpieczeństwa, jeżeli pomieszam tak, że ściany zewnętrzne + konstrukcyjne będą  z 18 i 24 z Przysieczyna a ściany działowe z 12 z Teodorów. Myślę, że nie ma tu jakiś haków, ale ponieważ nie mam pewności, bardzo poproszę bardziej doświadczonych o pradę  :Wink2:  Z góry dzięki i Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Eljot1

Witam Szanowne Grono

Tytulem wstepu jako "nowy": lokalizacja w okolicach Krakowa, aktualnie bije sie z myslami co do wybranej technologii...

W zwiazku z powyzszym prosze o ujawnienie sie osob budujacych z silikatu w okolicach krakowskich - musze z kims porozmawiac...  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Eljot

----------


## brachol

> Koledzy i Koleżanki,
> 
> Chciałabym kupić cegły silikatowe 18  i 24 *z Przysieczyna* a 12 z *Teodorów*. Czy istnieją tu jakieś niebezpieczeństwa, jeżeli pomieszam tak, że ściany zewnętrzne + konstrukcyjne będą  z 18 i 24 z Przysieczyna a ściany działowe z 12 z Teodorów. Myślę, że nie ma tu jakiś haków, ale ponieważ nie mam pewności, bardzo poproszę bardziej doświadczonych o pradę  Z góry dzięki i Pozdrawiam!


jezeli maja te same wymiary jezeli chodzi o wysokosc to nie widze problemu zeby je pomieszac a Teodory gdzie w Poznaniu sprzedaja?

----------


## alison

*Drogie Koleżeństwo,*

Wczoraj nasi murarze zaczęli ściany z silikatów OSTROŁĘKA (zakład Przysieczyn). Niestety jakość bloczków jest mizerna  :Roll:  Czeęściowo jest to wina HDS-u - bardzo nieprwany operator a w dodatku stary i nie w pełnie sprawny HDS. W efekcie duża część bloczków poobijana i bez narożników...Wcześniej kupiliśmy dosłownie kilka sztuk Xelli, i ... wg mnie nie ma porównania, *jakość OSTROŁĘKI dużo gorsza*  :sad:  
*Proszę o opinię wszystkich, którzy mieli do czynienia z TEODORAMI.*
Zastanawiam się czy połowy mojego zpotrzebowania na silikaty nie pokryc z Teodorów  :Roll:  


*brachol* - cegły z Teodorów zaoferowała mi moja hurtownia w Kicinie. Mam też namiar na przedstawiciela handlowego w Poznaniu. Jutro wezmę od niego cegły, żeby zobaczyć jak wyglądają.
Uważaj, bo cegły wzięte z HDMB Maszewski są wg mnie dość marne a kierowca/operator HDS-u kiepski, co skutkuje dużą ilośćią poobijanych bloczków.

*Do Wszystkich* - jak załatwialiście temat obtłuczonych lub pękniętych bloczków  :ohmy:  i jak podchodziły do tego hurtownie. Nasza powiedziała:"przecież murarze mogą nadrzucić zaprawy i wyrównać". Tylko, że ja płacę za pełnowymiarowe bloczki a nie "porzępolone"  :Confused:

----------


## RYDZU

*Alison* - ja budowałem z Ludyni. I powiem ci tak - odtłuczone krawędzie nie robiły mi róznicy.
Nie zamierzasz potem tynkować ścian? - przecież tynk te drobne nierówności przykryje.
Najwięcej miałem uszkodzonych bloczków gr 18 cm - pękały idealnie na pół. Ale też najwięcej 
miałem "wygibasów" w ścianie właśnie z 18 więc tam te połówki zostały bezproblemowo zużyte. 
To samo z resztą uszkodzonego materiału - ubytki zostały uzupełnione zaprawą i po sprawie!
Nie robiłbym z tego problemu - tym bardziej, że przed tobą jeszcze spory kawał budowy i zdążysz 
się naprawdę powkurzać - więc po co się szarpać z drobiazgami?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## alison

> *Alison* - ja budowałem z Ludyni. I powiem ci tak - odtłuczone krawędzie nie robiły mi róznicy.
> Nie zamierzasz potem tynkować ścian? - przecież tynk te drobne nierówności przykryje.
> Najwięcej miałem uszkodzonych bloczków gr 18 cm - pękały idealnie na pół. Ale też najwięcej 
> miałem "wygibasów" w ścianie właśnie z 18 więc tam te połówki zostały bezproblemowo zużyte. 
> To samo z resztą uszkodzonego materiału - ubytki zostały uzupełnione zaprawą i po sprawie!
> Nie robiłbym z tego problemu - tym bardziej, że przed tobą jeszcze spory kawał budowy i zdążysz 
> się naprawdę powkurzać - więc po co się szarpać z drobiazgami? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Rydzu, dzięki za szybki odzew  :Wink2:  Ja nie robiłabym z tego problemu, ale:

1) Pierwsza ścianka jaka powstała z tego materiału to katastrofa. Murarze twierdzą, że to wina materiału, my raczej twierdzimy, że to murarze spaprali robotę. Między bloczkami są prześwity, że widzę się z mężem, który stoi po drugiej stronie muru   :Roll:   Pióro nie zachodzi gdzie niegdzie na wpust (murarze budują na zaprawę, bo mówili że im będzie lepiej; nie mają specjalnych "chwytaków" do silki). My wnioskujemy, żę nie zapinają cegły na P+W, tylko kładą na zaprawę dociskają bokiem i wtedy zaprawa podchodzi pod P+W no i bloczek nie dolega do kolejnego nawet o 7 mm  :sad:  i w tym miejscu ściana nie ma ciągłości. Można "powtykać" tam jeszcze zaprawę lub klej ale nie podoba mi się taka łatanina. 

2) Płaciłam generalnie za bloczki trzymające wymiar i jakość, a okazuje się, że połowa moich bloczków ma braki, powstałe częściowo z cegielni do hurtowni  a częściowo z hurtowni na moją budowę ... i to mi się nie podoba  :Confused:  

Gdyby te bloczki schodziały się względnie ładnie na ścianie to nie robiłabym problemu, ale jest wg mnie kicha, więc kombinuję gdzie jest problem  :Roll:  

Rydzu, może pomożesz mi w kwestii techniki kładzenia bloczków - poproszę i dziekuję  :Wink2:

----------


## RYDZU

*Alison* - według mnie problem leży niestety po stronie wykonawczej  :sad: 
Mam wybudowane 400m2 ścian zewnętrznych i naprawdę ciężko byłoby znaleźć miejsce w które 
można by było wsunąć pasek grubszej blachy, a co dopiero szczeliny takiej wielkości jak piszesz   :ohmy:  . 
U mnie było budowane na klej, ale kwesta układania bloczków jest taka sama - bloczek był dosuwany 
do pióra i wpustu kilka cm nad powierzchnią kleju i wtedy opuszczany na swoje miejsce.
Każde przesuwanie będzie powodowało efekt taki o jakim piszesz - zaprawa będzie właziła 
w szczelinę pióro-wpust i powodowała jej rozpychanie. 
Na zaprawę własnoręcznie muruje *m.dworek* - i jego mury na zdjęciach wyglądają bardzo ładnie.
Pogadaj z nim - może ma jakąś swoją wypracowaną technikę murowania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## alison

Dzięki raz jeszcze Rydzy  :Wink2:  

zatem *m.dworek* wzywam Cię i zaklinam przybądź  :cool:

----------


## ania67

Hej  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Ja też buduję z silikatów z Ostrołęki  :big grin:  Jestem bardzo zadowolona z jakosci tych bloczków  :big grin:  Mało jest poobijanych i popękanych, są równiutkie i muruję się świetnie.
Tak to wyglada http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...74b40d077.html 
Buduję z 18, działowe z 12, nośna z 24



Pozdrawiam  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Wojty

Witaj *alison*,
zgadzam się z opinią Rydza (niestety raczej wina wykonawców   :Evil:  )

Co do *trzymania wymiarów* przez bloczki: jeśli weźmiesz bloczek i go zmierzysz
(tak jakby był niepokruszony) i te wymiary są zgodne z innymi bloczkami, to nie możemy
mówić "że bloczki nie trzymają wymiaru". One raczej trzymają wymiar, tylko masz jakąś
ich ilość pokruszoną, czy też poobtłukiwaną.

To że bloczek ma pokruszone końcówki, ja bym się nie przejmował tym, moje z Teodorów też miały
często gęsto pokruszone końcówki. Zdarza się w procesie transportu, załadunku, wyładunku.
Tu raczej musisz naciskać hurtownie (jak twierdzą że sobie posklejasz, to niech dadzą klej za darmo   :Mad:  )
U mnie też były połamane czasem bloczki (jak są w poprzek pęknięte to pół biedy - jak pisze Rydzu,
wykorzystasz jako docinki, tego i tak dużo zawsze jest, gorzej jak są pęknięte wzdłuż, ale
i tak się na coś przydadzą - no chyba że jest tego masakryczna ilość)
U mnie mieliśmy dogadane z producentem, że przy ręcznym wyładunku spisywaliśmy ile
jest połamanych i na koniec (ostatnim transportem) oni dorzucili gratisową sztaplę bloczków.

Co do tego że originalne Silki są gładziutkie: też jak zobaczyłem u kolegi Xelle (sam mam Teodory)
to trochę mu zazdrościłem, ale kierownik powiedział, że taka chropowata to nawet lepsza,
będzie lepiej trzymał tynk.

Wojty (właściwy   :cool:   )

----------


## alison

*Wojty, Ania* - również duże dzięki! 

Ananlizujemy sprawę z mężem i naszym KB i wszystko wskazuje, że bloczki "swiete" nie są ale winę ponoszą bardziej murarze. Oczywiście jak rozmawialiśmy w styczniu 2006 to Oni opczywiście już niejeden dom z silki wybudowali  :Confused:  

Ekipa Murarzy została "pożegnana" dzisiaj przed południem  :Evil:  
Nie wiem tylko kto zapłaci za tą źle wymurowana ścianę. Na ten moment wezwalismy przedst.handlowego silikatów i kierownika budowy. Zrobimy dokumentację fotograficzno-pisemną, wyszacujemy koszty i damy im wybór: albo rozbiorą ścianę gratis i zwrócą choćby część kosztów albo pozew ich czeka... Nie odpuszczę papudrakom  :cool:

----------


## Geno

> *Wojty, Ania* - również duże dzięki! 
> 
> Ananlizujemy sprawę z mężem i naszym KB i wszystko wskazuje, że bloczki "swiete" nie są ale winę ponoszą bardziej murarze. Oczywiście jak rozmawialiśmy w styczniu 2006 to Oni opczywiście już niejeden dom z silki wybudowali  
> 
> Ekipa Murarzy została "pożegnana" dzisiaj przed południem  
> Nie wiem tylko kto zapłaci za tą źle wymurowana ścianę. Na ten moment wezwalismy przedst.handlowego silikatów i kierownika budowy. Zrobimy dokumentację fotograficzno-pisemną, wyszacujemy koszty i damy im wybór: albo rozbiorą ścianę gratis i zwrócą choćby część kosztów albo pozew ich czeka... Nie odpuszczę papudrakom


Nie widziałęm Twoje ściany ale chyba zbytnio przejełąś się rolą to w kńcu nie 1W ale jak pisałem ściany nie widziałem - pewnie w łąwie popełnili 15 drobnych błęó ale z racji tego,że nie widać to się nikt nie przejął.

----------


## dominikams

Geno,
wiesz, jak do tej pory zgadzałam się raczej z twoją opinią, ale tutaj akurat zgodzić się nie mogę. No i co z tego, że nie jest to ściana jednowarstwowa? To znaczy, że mogą ją spieprzyć? Bo się przykryje? No daj spokój, przecież równa ściana ma jednak zalety. A skoro murarze nie umieją łączyć bloczków, to należy ich pogonić.

Alison, współczuję, naprawdę.

----------


## K74

*Dagbuilder* - widzę, że mi kolega avatarka podprowadził  :Wink2: . Fajny jest  :smile:  .

----------


## anpi

Alison, to chyba jednak wina Twojej ekipy - nie dość, że murują niedbale to jeszcze zwalają na materiał, jak to się mówi: "kiepskiej baletnicy...". Ale nie przejmuj się, mój murarz też się nie popisał, ściany są nierówne, i jeszcze na jednej zgubił poziom. 7-milimetrowe szczeliny niech zatkają zaprawą, a dalej niech murują także na spoiny pionowe.

----------


## anpi

> Nie widziałęm Twoje ściany ale chyba zbytnio przejełąś się rolą to w kńcu nie 1W ale jak pisałem ściany nie widziałem - pewnie w łąwie popełnili 15 drobnych błęó ale z racji tego,że nie widać to się nikt nie przejął.


Ja też nie sądzę, żeby to był powód do rozbierania ściany. Jak alison będzie się tak wszystkim przejmować, to zbuduje ten dom za 10 lat.

----------


## Geno

> Geno,
> wiesz, jak do tej pory zgadzałam się raczej z twoją opinią, ale tutaj akurat zgodzić się nie mogę. No i co z tego, że nie jest to ściana jednowarstwowa? To znaczy, że mogą ją spieprzyć? Bo się przykryje? No daj spokój, przecież równa ściana ma jednak zalety. A skoro murarze nie umieją łączyć bloczków, to należy ich pogonić.
> 
> Alison, współczuję, naprawdę.


Cóż m.in. z tego powodu kobiety na budowach* uważane są za zło konieczne - problem oceny tego co jest istone względem tego co nie. Podkreśliłem,że nie widziałem tej ściany i uważam,że prawdopodobnie nie jest tak targiczne co nie oznacza ,że się nie mogę mylić niemniej jednak pierwsza rzecz - nie wiem czy ktoś na poczatku i przed tym przestrzegł, druga jeśli widział jak to robia to poinformował. To,że u nas często wykonawstwo jest na żenującym poziomie to inna sprawa ja móię tu tylko o wrażeniu jak odniosłem a wrażenie to sprawia wyidealizowany obraz budowy *alison* co podkreśliłem,że bywa tak,że ktoś się czepia steteyki nieistotnego pod tym wzgledem elementu ale nie ważne ,że wcześnie czy później wykonano mu konstrukcykne elementy całkowicie źle   :Wink2:  

*mówię o dużych budowach

----------


## brachol

pewnie macie racje ze nie ma co rozbierac sciany natomiast nei po to jest p+w zeby byly szpary i nie po to sie za to placi zeby to potem wypelniac zaprawa 
moim zdaniem jezeli fachowosc wykonawcy budzi podejrzenia to nalezy sie rozejrzec za innym i tyle oczywiscie nie jest to proste ani latwe w pelni sezonu

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> Geno,
> wiesz, jak do tej pory zgadzałam się raczej z twoją opinią, ale tutaj akurat zgodzić się nie mogę. No i co z tego, że nie jest to ściana jednowarstwowa? To znaczy, że mogą ją spieprzyć? Bo się przykryje? No daj spokój, przecież równa ściana ma jednak zalety. A skoro murarze nie umieją łączyć bloczków, to należy ich pogonić.
> 
> Alison, współczuję, naprawdę.
> 
> 
> Cóż m.in. z tego powodu kobiety na budowach* uważane są za zło konieczne - problem oceny tego co jest istone względem tego co nie. Podkreśliłem,że nie widziałem tej ściany i uważam,że prawdopodobnie nie jest tak targiczne co nie oznacza ,że się nie mogę mylić niemniej jednak pierwsza rzecz - nie wiem czy ktoś na poczatku i przed tym przestrzegł, druga jeśli widział jak to robia to poinformował. To,że u nas często wykonawstwo jest na żenującym poziomie to inna sprawa ja móię tu tylko o wrażeniu jak odniosłem a wrażenie to sprawia wyidealizowany obraz budowy *alison* co podkreśliłem,że bywa tak,że ktoś się czepia steteyki nieistotnego pod tym wzgledem elementu ale nie ważne ,że wcześnie czy później wykonano mu konstrukcykne elementy całkowicie źle   
> ...



No no, teraz to już mi się narażasz   :Wink2:   :Lol:  dopisek o dużych budowach cię nie ratuje  :Roll: 
ja już chciałam cię na swoją budowę zaprosić   :cool:  ... a ty tu z takim komentarzem wyjeżdżasz  :Evil: 

co do ściany - ja nie twierdzę, że trzeba rozebrać, tylko zgadzam się, że alison zmienia ekipę, może nie wyraziłam się jasno   :Roll:  
alison, masz nową ekipę do murowania?

----------


## anpi

Zmiana ekipy to też nie jest taka prosta sprawa. Teraz to inwestor czeka na ekipę, a nie odwrotnie, niestety  :Confused: 

Do zalania stropu szukałem ekipy prawie miesiąc (szczegóły w moim dzienniku). Teraz na mojej budowie nic się nie dzieje, bo czekam na tynkarzy, a termin zamówiłem u nich prawie 2 miesiące temu  :Confused:  Dzwoniłem po ogłoszeniach - tynkarze proponują mi terminy na sierpień, wrzesień  :Confused:

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dominikams
> 
> ...


Nie ma się co denerować bo ja nie do końca na serio  :Wink2:  Cóż jeśli faktycznie ekipa bardzo zepsułą mury to postąpiłą słusznie mam jednak przeczucie ,że to aż tak bardzo nie było...cóż do końca nie wiem a głównie chodzi mi o to o czym pisze *anpi* czyli możliwe opóźnienie to raz drugie hipokryzja choćby nie z premedytacją a dotycząca sporu konstrukcja kontra estetyka.

----------


## alison

> pewnie macie racje ze nie ma co rozbierac sciany natomiast nei po to jest p+w zeby byly szpary i nie po to sie za to placi zeby to potem wypelniac zaprawa 
> moim zdaniem jezeli fachowosc wykonawcy budzi podejrzenia to nalezy sie rozejrzec za innym i tyle oczywiscie nie jest to proste ani latwe w pelni sezonu


Drogie Koleżeństwo, naprawdę nie chciałabym by dyskusją nad mają ekipą muraską, sprowadzona została do kwestii moich odczuć, czy "wyidealizowanym"   :Roll:  wyobrażeniem budowy... skupmy się nad meritum i to co napisał wyżej *brachol* *TO jest właśnie sedno sprawy...* 

*Geno*, proszę Cię nie pisz o mnie jak o histeryczce, która coś sobie ubzurała a do tego jest uparta jak osioł i ni w ząb nie rozumie o co chodzi... naprawdę sprawa ani nie zaczyna się, ani nie kończy na estetyce ścian... Pióro Wpust jest po to żeby pominąć spoinę pionową, więc jeżeli P nie zachodzi na W a do tego, mimo 7mm szpary, nie ma spoiny pionowej to jaka jest wytrzymałość takiej ściany  :Confused:  I wybacz ale tłumaczenie, że później wetknie się tam zaprawę lub klej nie przekonuje mnie...

Rozważania typu: [Geno napisał] 
"Cóż m.in. z tego powodu kobiety na budowach* uważane są za zło konieczne - problem oceny tego co jest istone względem tego co nie... " 
oraz 
"[...] a wrażenie to sprawia wyidealizowany obraz budowy alison co podkreśliłem,że bywa tak,że ktoś się czepia steteyki nieistotnego pod tym wzgledem elementu ale nie ważne ,że wcześnie czy później wykonano mu konstrukcykne elementy całkowicie źle "

są mało merytoryczne... i chyba nieco nieeleganckie  :Confused:  


Dominikams, anpi, brachol, rydzu, wojty, geno - dziękuję Wam za odzew. Spróbuję może jutro wkleić zdjęcia...

Chyba *anpi* zapytał czy mam juz nową ekipę... Otóż nasz KB miał ostatnio do czynienia z dużo lepszym wyjkonawcą, więc dostałam od niego namiar. W sobotę Nowy Murarz był na budowie. Nie chciał komentować pracy kolegów po fachu, powiedział jedynie, że była to chyba ich pierwsza ścian z silikatów... Dzisiaj mam dostać od niego wycenę i jeżeli się dogadamy to wjedzie na budowę od środy 14-06, bo właśnie ma przestój gdzieś gdzie ociepla dom i nie dojechało rusztowanie...aha, i On preferuje kłaść silikaty na klej... 
Myślę, więc że na razie nie jest źle... jestem ostrożną ale jednak optymistką...

Odezwę się wkrótce. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich! Dzięki za wsparcie  :Wink2:

----------


## alison

Co ten nasz wątek tak spada  :ohmy:  ciągle szukam go na trzeciej stronie, więc podciągam w górę dopisując ciąg dalszy mojej historii ze ścianą z SILKI w roli głównej

Otóż wczoraj nasz KB widział opisaną wcześniej ścianę... 

Dojeżdżam do budowyi, widzę pusty samochód KB... Aha - myślę - KB nie czekając na mnie robi wizję lokalną   :cool:  dochodzę do frontu przyszłego domu, widzę sylwetkę KB, który macha na dzień dobry i krzyczy: 
Pani Agnieszko, nie jest źle... Ja na to milczę ale w duchu mam taka minę  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Dochodzę do KB, a ten ponownie: *Nie jest źle... jest TRAGICZNIE*  :Confused:  Nakazuję rozebranie ściany... i już się boję co ta ekipa może zrobić u sąsiada, przy wylewaniu stropu  :Confused:  ... bo musicie wiedzieć, że jedna ekipa murowała i nam i sąsiadowi, tylko mi z SILKI a jemu z siporexu. I tak niestety potwierdziły się nasze przypuszczenia, co do fatalnego wykonastwa. W sobotę widzieliśmy sie z kolejną ekipą, poleconą przez KB... Pan Murarz wrażenie robi bardzo OK. Wyliczenie dał wczoraj (oczywiście wyższe niz u poprzedników... o 50%, tzn. 18 tys.PLN za ściany nośne i działowe, wylanie wieńca z szalowaniem, 4 kominy z wykończeniem klinkierowym, 2 słupy tarasowe). Dzisiaj widzimy się na budowie, klepniemy umowę i od przyszłej środy tj. 21 czerwca kontynuujemy prace. I tak uważam, że nie jest źle... A KB powiedział, Nowemu Murarzowi, że jak coś zepsuje, to mu nogi z d... więc może będzie OK  :Wink2:  

To tyle ode mnie, odezwę się next week. Trzymajcie się & Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Geno

Może i niesłusznie "oskarżałem" ale nikt tego w trakcie nie widział? Dlaczego reakcja dopiero po postawieniu ściany...Miały być zdjęcia. Jak Wykonawca to chałupnik to słusznie ,gonić.

----------


## alison

> Może i niesłusznie "oskarżałem" ale nikt tego w trakcie nie widział? Dlaczego reakcja dopiero po postawieniu ściany...Miały być zdjęcia. Jak Wykonawca to chałupnik to słusznie ,gonić.


*Geno*, chciałabym uścislić, że ścianka nie powstała CAŁA, tylko na 1,8 m wysokości i około 18m długości (1 bok domu). A w trakcie murowania nikt nie widział, bo byliśmy z mężem w pracy... rano jak wyjeżdżaliśmy to były tylko SILIKATY na paletach a jak odwiedziliśmy budowę wieczorem około 21.oo to ta ścianka już stała. Wzięlismy murarza na "spytki" a następnego ranka o godz.7.oo, zanim rozpoczął kontynułować "dzieło", pożegnaliśmy się ... więc nasza reakcja była możliwie natychmiastowa... Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> Może i niesłusznie "oskarżałem" ale nikt tego w trakcie nie widział? Dlaczego reakcja dopiero po postawieniu ściany...Miały być zdjęcia. Jak Wykonawca to chałupnik to słusznie ,gonić.
> 
> 
> *Geno*, chciałabym uścislić, że ścianka nie powstała CAŁA, tylko na 1,8 m wysokości i około 18m długości (1 bok domu). A w trakcie murowania nikt nie widział, bo byliśmy z mężem w pracy... rano jak wyjeżdżaliśmy to były tylko SILIKATY na paletach a jak odwiedziliśmy budowę wieczorem około 21.oo to ta ścianka już stała. Wzięlismy murarza na "spytki" a następnego ranka o godz.7.oo, zanim rozpoczął kontynułować "dzieło", pożegnaliśmy się ... więc nasza reakcja była możliwie natychmiastowa... Pozdrawiam!


No to w taki razie zrobiliscie bardzo dobrze bo wygladało to trochę jakby wam większą część postawili. Życze następnego prawdziwego Wykonawcy a nie Chałupnika ze skansenu PRL.

----------


## filipek

Cześć

Buduję w okolicach Warszawy i u nas SILKA (Xella) jest tańsza niż inne silikaty z wyjątkiem cegły na elewacje.
Czy ktoś ma elewację z cegły SILIKAT S z "Grupa SILIKATY" (chyba robi ją tylko Leżajsk)? Cena jest o ponad połowę niższa niż SILKA LUX, ale jak wypada porównanie jakości?
Proszę o opinię. Zastanawiałem się nawet nad klinkierem na elewację (chociaż całkowicie zmieni wygląd budynku), bo jest tańszy od SILKI LUX.
Czy ktoś ma jakieś własne doświadczenia/przemyślenia?

pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## m.dworek

> Dzięki raz jeszcze Rydzy  
> 
> zatem *m.dworek* wzywam Cię i zaklinam przybądź


  najpierw dzieki dla rydza, ze podobaja mu sie moje mury  :wink: 
jestem w siodmym niebie  :wink: 

powiem tak
 murowalem sam okolo 70 % murow parteru, pomagal reszte murowal tesc
tesciu najpier sie bal sam murowac, bo wiecie.... wielka odpwiedzialnosc itd.... :wink:  no i on nie jest murarzem
ale gdy zobaczyl jak ja sobie lepie te mury to stwierdzil ze to bulka z maslem i teraz to jego hobby  :wink: 

a co do techniki to normalka
jesli uzywacie zaprawy to raczej nie ma co przesadzac z tzw pierwsza warstwa, bo to nei jest az tak istotne ( pozniej sie wyrowna  :wink: )

wazne jest jednak co innego- otoz  po wymurowaniu kilku warstw narysowalem sobie na bialej silce kreske na calej dlugosci muru- kreska powstala poprzez polaczenie punktow wyznaczonych przez schlauchwaage w odstepach mniej wiecej co 2 metry (mam wasserwaage o dl 3 m- wiec fajnie sie to laczylo)

od tej linii moglem sobie pozniej juz dokladnei odmierzac rozne rzeczy (musialem robic tak, gdyz podloga mimo staran wykazuje odchylki dochodzace do 2 cm)

generalnie robilem standardowo- tzn najpierw wyciagalem rogi- okolo 3 bloczkow (i nie polecam wiecej- bo  moga odjechac)
kiedy wygiagnalem rogi uzupelnialem wedlug sznurka rozciagnietego wzdluz zewnetrznej gornej krawedzi (oddalonego od niej okolo 2-3 mm aby nei dotykal muru nigdzie)
 mimo tej techniki trzeba bylo uwazac, bo czasami przychodzi wiatr i jesli nie skumamy to mozemy sie niezle przejechac

przy wyciaganiu rogow bardzo dokladnie sprawdzac piony na wszystkie mozliwe sposoby
moja na 3 m dluga leista byla przy tym bardzo pomocna

kiedy bylem juz na wysokosci okolo 1,5 metra wytznaczylem druga pozioma linie na murze wewnetrznym i przyjalem ze jest to dokladnie 1,2 m od poziomu zero
wszystkie dalsze wymiary moglem wtedy odmierzac od tej linii
sprawdzilem ja pozniej aby sie upewnic czy nie zrobilem bledu i okazalo sie ze przy sprawdzaniu nei ma odchylek wiekszych niz 2 mm.

kiedy murowalem gorne warstwy murow przestalem uzywac sznurka poziomego
i skupilem sie tylko na waserwaadze dlugosci 1,5 metra, czasami sprawdzajac pion calej sciany leista dl. 3 m.

w sumie mam odchylki calej sciany dochodzace do 2 mm
okazjonalnie w jednym miejscu na bardzo krotkim odcinku dochodza do 5 mm

ale na to i tak przyjdzie tynk....- i z tego zalozenia wychodzilem od poczatku- dzieki czemu nie musialem sie za bardzo stresowac

jesli beda dalsze pytania to walcie  :wink:

----------


## e.kala

Mam pytanie, czy lepiej na ściany wybrać silikat drążony (zdecydowaliśmy się na 24)




czy też pełny. Czy może ktoś mi wyjaśnić jakie są różnice między ścianą z tych bloczków (ściana dwuwarstwowa)?

----------


## dominikams

było to już, było, nie chciało się czytać wątku, hę?  :Wink2:  
Wybieraj drążony - lżejszy, lepiej izoluje termicznie (niewiele lepiej, ale zawsze to coś), i chyba tańszy (tak mi się wydaje). I tak dobrze ł\tłumi dźwięki, nie musi być pełny. Generalnie robi się z drążonych.

----------


## e.kala

Czytałam, ale chyba niedokładnie  :oops:

----------


## e.kala

Co byście wybrali. Powyżej prezentowany bloczek silikatowy za 3,06 czy Silkę z Xelli za 3,91?

Proszę nie pisać, a czy czytałaś wątek? Czytałam a nadal nic nie wiem. Różnica cenowa nie jest duża, ale co lepsze?  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Mad:

----------


## anpi

To jest nieduża różnica?  :ohmy:  Prawie 30%!

Jeśli bloczki mają te same wymiary, lub inaczej - tyle samo wchodzi na metr kwadratowy ściany - to bierz tańszy. Ja bym tak zrobił. Co prawda kupiłem Silkę, ale tylko dlatego, że w moich okolicach była najtańsza  :cool:

----------


## e.kala

Metr ściany z silki wychodzi 58,5 (15 bloczków na m2) a z tych drugich silikatów 53,55 (17,5 bloczka na m2).

 Dlatego 5 zł wydaje mi się niedużo, jeżeli silka jest lepsza. 

I jeszcze ci z silki dają transport z wyładunkiem gratis, a ci drudzy marudzą. Podam link do silikatów o których piszę
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/
Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć na temat ich jakości.

----------


## anpi

W takim razie nie ma sensu porównywać ceny bloczków, trzeba porównywać ceny metra ściany, a tu różnica wynosi 10%.

Co do jakości silikatów, to moim zdaniem ma to znaczenie tylko przy murowaniu na klej. Jeśli na zaprawę - to jakie to ma znaczenie?

----------


## dominikams

> Proszę nie pisać, a czy czytałaś wątek?


Nie bierz tego do siebie, to miał być żart!   :cool:  

Co do wyboru, to tak jak anpi, ja radzę tańszy. Po pierwsze dlatego, że... tańszy   :Wink2:  , po drugie dlatego, że kilka osób (również w tym wątku) skarżyło się na kiepską jakość Xelli.

Pozdr.

----------


## Darek_P

Właśnie skończono u mnie ściany z bloczków silikatowych z Przysieczyna. To te z obrazka kilka postów wyżej. Murowane były na klej i wykonawcy nie narzekali. Zdarzały się bloczki ukruszone, ale to zapewne kwestia transportu, jak ktoś już wcześniej pisał. W każdym razie nie rzuca się w oczy. Było taniej niż z Silki, a i tak przyjdzie wełna jako ocieplenie.

Jedyna uwaga: bloczki połówkowe nie są tak ładne jak na obrazku w cenniku. Są to cięte na pół bloczki pełne. Przy okazji okazało się, że są ciut wyższe od pełnych i ostatnia warstwa musiała być na zaprawę dla wyrównania pod strop.

Pozdrawiam

Darek

----------


## e.kala

> Właśnie skończono u mnie ściany z bloczków silikatowych z Przysieczyna. To te z obrazka kilka postów wyżej. Murowane były na klej i wykonawcy nie narzekali. Zdarzały się bloczki ukruszone, ale to zapewne kwestia transportu, jak ktoś już wcześniej pisał. W każdym razie nie rzuca się w oczy. Było taniej niż z Silki, a i tak przyjdzie wełna jako ocieplenie.
> 
> Jedyna uwaga: bloczki połówkowe nie są tak ładne jak na obrazku w cenniku. Są to cięte na pół bloczki pełne. Przy okazji okazało się, że są ciut wyższe od pełnych i ostatnia warstwa musiała być na zaprawę dla wyrównania pod strop.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Darek


A miałeś bloczki pełne, czy drążone. Czy warto więc kupować połówki?
Czy ściany działowe też masz z tych silikatów? Jeżeli tak to czy też na pióro- wpust? 
Wątpliwości mam dużo, a wykonawca nie pomaga bo ciągle tylko mówi o porothermie   :sad:

----------


## e.kala

Chciałabym zadać jeszcze takie pytanie, czy jeżeli byście nie musieli zwracać uwagę na cenę bloczków to jakie byście wybrali? Biorąc pod uwagę wszystko, nie tylko silikaty.

----------


## Darek_P

e.kala -> Bloczki miałem drążone. Ściany nośne z 24, garaż z 18 i działowe z 12. Wszystko na pióro/wpust.

Połówkowe bloczki są potrzebne do przemurowania narożników. Moi wykonawcy dali sobie radę tnąc tarczą 25 cm bloczki pełne. A to z powodu, że zamówiona paleta połówek przyjechała jakaś taka stara (szare i popękane bloczki). Poszła do wymiany, a robotę trzeba było zaczynać. Połówkowych 18 i 12 nie ma więc i tak trzeba ciąć. Szło im bardzo sprawnie.

A propos innych materiałów. Mój wykonawca twierdzi z kolei, że Porotherm to nie materiał. Owszem, jest cieplejszy, ale trudny w obróbce (pęka), np. przy wieszaniu szafek czy pieca gazowego. Budował też kilka domów z keramzytu i podobno to całkiem dobry materiał.

Ja zdecydowałem się na silikaty po około rocznym okresie zastanawiania się i lektury tego forum.

Darek

----------


## ania67

> Chciałabym zadać jeszcze takie pytanie, czy jeżeli byście nie musieli zwracać uwagę na cenę bloczków to jakie byście wybrali? Biorąc pod uwagę wszystko, nie tylko silikaty.


Ja jeszcze raz wybrałabym silikaty z Przysieczyna-  www.grupasilikaty.pl. Nie mam im nic do zarzucenia  :big grin:

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Mam Silkę Xelli i bloczki były w porządku (gorzej z cegłami). Pełne są na fundamenty, to widać po wytrzymałości na ściskanie. Do ścian używa się drążonych, chyba że ktoś buduje wysokościowiec.


Drugi raz również wybrałbym silikat. A dajcie spokój z tym Porothermem - wszyscy jęczą jak to się kruszy (ostatnio elektryk).

To, czy warto kupowac połówki zależy od postawy wykonawcy. Jeśli masz zapłacić ekstra z własnej kieszeni, a on nawet nie zauważy (a zwłaszcza - nie spuści z ceny), to po co?

----------


## anpi

Ja też wybrałem Silkę z Xelli. Ściany nośne z bloczków drążony piór-wpust 18 cm. Drugi raz wybrałbym też silikat. Jaki? Kierowałem się wyłącznie ceną.

Na porotherm narzekali u mnie elektrycy i tynkarze, że pęka przy jakiejkolwiek próbie kucia. Beton komórkowy - moim zdaniem za miękki. Mam z niego ściany działowe na poddaszu (ze względu na masę - żeby nie obciążać stropu). Jest strasznie miękki. Bez większego wysiłku można śrobokrętem zrobić dziurę na wylot. Nie chciałbym mieć ścian nośnych z takiego materiału  :Confused:

----------


## e.kala

Dzieki za odpowiedzi. Chyba zdecyduję się na silikaty, o których pisałam a nie na Silkę Xelli. Jeżeli nie ma za dużej różnicy w jakości bloczków to faktycznie po co przepłacać. Jutro jedziemy na ostatnie rozmowy w składach budowlanych. Wybierzemy ten w którym będzie lepsza oferta.


Tak się zastanawiam, że przy budowie domu trzeba podejmować mnóstwo decyzji w sprawach w których tak naprawdę niewiele się znamy. Gdyby nie to forum to chyba wykonawcy by nam wcisneli najróżniejsze bajeczki  :Confused:

----------


## itlo

Wasze ceny co podajecie to jakiś absurd. ja kupiłem prawie o 50% taniej(buduje z 1 :cool: . Wiadomo transport jest ważny ale jak ktoś ze śląska to polecam firmę www.pah.com.pl

----------


## itlo

no 50% może przesadziłem ale jednak dużo taniej, a jakość super na palecie może 5-6 lekko ubitych to wszystko.

----------


## e.kala

> no 50% może przesadziłem ale jednak dużo taniej, a jakość super na palecie może 5-6 lekko ubitych to wszystko.



Kurcze, no i tak to jest budować się w Gdańsku  :sad:

----------


## anpi

> Napisał itlo
> 
> no 50% może przesadziłem ale jednak dużo taniej, a jakość super na palecie może 5-6 lekko ubitych to wszystko.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurcze, no i tak to jest budować się w Gdańsku


Eeeeee, nie wierzę, żeby w Gdańsku nie dało się znaleźć tanich silikatów. Szukaj w dużych składach budowlanych - one dają największe rabaty, większe niż gdybyś kupił u produecenta.

----------


## filipek

Cześć

Czy ktoś budował z bloczków z zakładów Jedlanka http://www.silikaty.net.pl/index.php ?
Cegłę elewacyjną mają najtańszą jaką znalazłem. Teraz czekam na cenę bloczków na ściany nośne i działowe.

Może ktoś podzieli sie informacją, czy nie miał zastrzeżeń do jakości.

pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## e.kala

> Napisał e.kala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał itlo
> 
> ...


Głównie szukaliśmy w dużych składach budowlanych. 
A może ktoś inny z Trójmiasta się wypowie, czy można taniej kupić i gdzie. Teraz mamy ofertę na silkę Xelli 3,73 brutto (24) i chyba z niej skorzystamy. Ceny które podaję są z darmowym transportem i rozładunkiem.

----------


## alison

> Napisał anpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał e.kala
> 
> ...



*e.kala,* ja kupiłam z Przysieczyna (grupasilikaty) i nie wiem jak to jest, że inni je chwalą - hja mam odczucie jakby ten materiał gdzieś długo leżał... moi murarze kupilui też 1 paletę silki z Xelli i ich jakość oceniam - za opinią moich nowych murarzy - jako znacznie lepszą, są dokładniejsze mają głębszy pióro wpust... poza tym one są większe niż inna silka, np. cegła 24 cm z Xelli jest niższa o 2 cm nież ta z Przysieczyna, ale za to 8 cm dłuższa... , więc gdybym dostała taką cenę jak napisałś wyżej z gratisowym transportem i rozładunkiem wzięłabym bez wahania tą z Xelli

*m.dworek* - bardzo dziękuję Ci za dokładną instrukcję jak murować na zaprawę. Co prawda moja kolejna ekipa zdecydowała się murować na klej (ściana  spaprana przez poprzednią ekipę została rozebrana) ale Twoja instrukacja napewno będzie cenna dla innych adeptów sztuki murowania z silikatów   :Wink2:  

U mnie po 2,5 tygodniowym przestoju murarka wznowiona  :big grin:  z czego bardzo się cieszę. Niech tylko nie pada, plizzzzz  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich!

----------


## holikk

Attn. Filipek

Mogę polecić Jedlankę.
Jakość niezła, dobrze trzymają parametry, zastrzeżenia mam do małych gałązek czasami znajdujących się w bloczkach   :sad:  . Poza tym OK.
Cegła silikatowa - idealna.
Buduję na klej.

----------


## filipek

Dzieki holikk. Już myłałem, że nik nie brał z Jedlanki. Czekam od nich na cene bloczków, ale w takim razie na elewacyjnš jestem zdecydowany, bo takiej ceny nigdzie nie znajdę.

Pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## holikk

Yossarian też budował z Silikatów z Jedlanki. Z tego co wiem ,  był zadowolony.

pozdrawiam 
holikk

----------


## daxima

Jak tam domki z silikatów sprwaują się w te koszmarne upały?  :big grin:  
Jaką macie temp w budynku ?

----------


## Gonga

Drodzy Forumowicze budujący z silikatów! Proszę pomóżcie, bo oszaleję. Decyzję o budowaniu z silikatów podjęliśmy jakis rok temu. zprojekt gotowy, przewiduje ścianę dwuwarstwową: 18 silikaty + 15 styropian. Budynek 12x10, parter, piętro i poddasze, bez ścian działowych nośnych, tylko jeden słup mniej więcej pośrodku. Dziś zobaczyłam dość dziwną rzecz, konstruktor wpakował mi w ściany słupy żelbetonowe co 2 metry. Pokazałam projekt potencjonalnemu wykonawcy, a ten mnie wyśmiał   :Evil:  po pierwsze za te słupy, po drugie za taką cienką ścianę (18 cm!!). Tak jakbym to ja, do ciężkiej cho...y robiła ten projekt i wyliczenia   :Evil:  Ludzie czy ja mam spieprzony projekt czy wykonawca do d..y?????

Za wszelkie uwagi serdeczne dzięki

----------


## alison

*Gonga*, ja wiele Ci nie pomogę, myślę, że *Geno* mógłby coś więcej doradzić. W tym wątku spotkałam się z opinią, że w ściankach o szerokości 18, jest jakiś problem z osadzeniem okien. Sama wybrałam jednak 24 cm, bo projektant nawet słyszeć nie chciał o ścianach zewnętrznych 18 cm  :Roll:  Powiedział, że pod takim projektem się nie podpisze... ale to człek starej daty.... nie wiem czy czsem *Rydzu* nie miał ścian 18 cm... może zajrzyj do jego dziennika...  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anpi

Jakie problemy z oknami?  :ohmy:  Ja mam ściany 18 cm, zamontowali mi okna i nic nie mówili, że są jakieś problemy. W projekcie gotowym była silka 18 cm + 15 cm styro. Projektant adaptujący też nie widział problemu. Dom stoi już prawie rok (do zimy był parter i strop). Nic niepokojącego się nie dzieje.

----------


## Gonga

Tak mi się wydawało, że akceptacja ściany 18 budowanej z silikatów jest probleme dla tych fachowców, którzy wyznają jedynie ceramikę - max itepe. Sprawdzałam na stronach producentów silikatów i tam pokazują przykład ściany dwuwarstwowej 18 silikat + 15 styro. Dzięki za podniesienie na duchu, bo juz mi opadło wszystko co mozliwe   :cry:

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

ja tez buduję silka 18+15 styropek i wykonawca tym bardziej kierownik się nie dziwili - ale pytali się o klasę wytrzymałości na sciskanie. 
Jak 15 to wszystko OK

----------


## AAJ2004

Witam 

A ja mam pytanko takie .... kiedys, gdzies wyczytałem o ile mnie pamiec nie zawodzi  :smile:  , ze najlepsze grzejniki do silikatów to żeliwne z duza pojemnoscia wodna ...

ktos moze pamieta cos takiego ???

----------


## Mis Uszatek

> ze najlepsze grzejniki do silikatów to żeliwne z duza pojemnoscia wodna


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak najlepsze grzejniki do silikatów.





> Budynek 12x10, parter, piętro i poddasze, bez ścian działowych nośnych, tylko jeden słup mniej więcej pośrodku. Dziś zobaczyłam dość dziwną rzecz, konstruktor wpakował mi w ściany słupy żelbetonowe co 2 metry. Pokazałam projekt potencjonalnemu wykonawcy, a ten mnie wyśmiał


Wszystko w porządku. Tylko nie daj sobie wyrzucić tych słupów i zastąpić stuletnim doświadczeniem wykonawcy. One służą do usztywnienia budynku.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Drodzy Forumowicze budujący z silikatów! Proszę pomóżcie, bo oszaleję. Decyzję o budowaniu z silikatów podjęliśmy jakis rok temu. zprojekt gotowy, przewiduje ścianę dwuwarstwową: 18 silikaty + 15 styropian. Budynek 12x10, parter, piętro i poddasze, bez ścian działowych nośnych, tylko jeden słup mniej więcej pośrodku. Dziś zobaczyłam dość dziwną rzecz, konstruktor wpakował mi w ściany słupy żelbetonowe co 2 metry. Pokazałam projekt potencjonalnemu wykonawcy, a ten mnie wyśmiał   po pierwsze za te słupy, po drugie za taką cienką ścianę (18 cm!!). Tak jakbym to ja, do ciężkiej cho...y robiła ten projekt i wyliczenia   Ludzie czy ja mam spieprzony projekt czy wykonawca do d..y?????
> 
> Za wszelkie uwagi serdeczne dzięki


chyba masz dobry projekt ale nie jestem konstruktorem
Mnie wpakowanopo dwa słupy na długosci 12m, ale będę miała wiązary
mam też ścianę nośną pośrodku (odstęp 10m) i bardzo nieciekawy grunt
Te słupy u mnie spinają wieniec dolny i górny i wzmacniają niczym nie spiętą ścianę 12metrową.
Byc moze jednak masz dobry projekt - zapytaj najlepiej innego konstruktora.
Podobne konstrukcje widziałam na przykład w Grecji - nawet często widać jak wystają pręty na dach (ze niby do nastepnej kondygnacji)
ale jeszcze raz powiem  nie jestem konstruktorem

----------


## Geno

> Wszystko w porządku. Tylko nie daj sobie wyrzucić tych słupów i zastąpić stuletnim doświadczeniem wykonawcy. One służą do usztywnienia budynku.


Troszkę podejrzana ostrożność konstruktora, raczej jeśli nie jest działka z kategorią górniczą to można zaprojektować bez lasu rdzeni żelbetowych - jak jest naprawdę to wymagałoby przeanalizowania projektu.

----------


## Geno

> Podobne konstrukcje widziałam na przykład w Grecji - nawet często widać jak wystają pręty na dach (ze niby do nastepnej kondygnacji)
> ale jeszcze raz powiem  nie jestem konstruktorem


Grecja,Chorwacja,Turcja,Włochy - strefa aktywnej tektoniki i stąd tego typu konstrukcje żelbetowe.

----------


## Gonga

Robiłam badanie geotechniczne gruntu i w oparciu o nie takie słupy wymyślono. Myślę, że przyczyna była też taka, że nie chiałam żadnej ściany nośnej wewnętrznej by mieć dowolną mozliwośc aranzacji wnętrza., no i jeszcze te 3 kondygnacje... Grunt piaszczysty z możliwością zalania co 100 lat   :Roll:

----------


## Mis Uszatek

> Podobne konstrukcje widziałam na przykład w Grecji - nawet często widać jak wystają pręty na dach (ze niby do nastepnej kondygnacji)


Też mnie to zaciekawiło. Podobno mają takie przepisy budowlane, że nie opłaca się kończyć budowy. Skłonność do betonu w Grecji wynika chyba z braku materiału na cegły i obfitości wapienia, z którego można tanio zrobić cement.




> Robiłam badanie geotechniczne gruntu i w oparciu o nie takie słupy wymyślono. Myślę, że przyczyna była też taka, że nie chiałam żadnej ściany nośnej wewnętrznej by mieć dowolną mozliwośc aranzacji wnętrza., no i jeszcze te 3 kondygnacje


No to wszystko jasne.

----------


## bwojtek

> W tym wštku spotkałam się z opiniš, że w ciankach o szerokoci 18, jest jaki problem z osadzeniem okien.


Z oknami nie ma kłopotu. Gorzej, jeżeli chcesz dać rolety nadstawne. Po prostu większość systemów ma szersze niż 18cm puszki.

----------


## Geno

> . Skłonność do betonu w Grecji wynika chyba z braku materiału na cegły i obfitości wapienia, z którego można tanio zrobić cement.


Akurat nie do końca teza trafiona o czym wyżej pisałem.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> Podobne konstrukcje widziałam na przykład w Grecji - nawet często widać jak wystają pręty na dach (ze niby do nastepnej kondygnacji)
> 
> 
> Też mnie to zaciekawiło. Podobno mają takie przepisy budowlane, że nie opłaca się kończyć budowy. Skłonność do betonu w Grecji wynika chyba z braku materiału na cegły i obfitości wapienia, z którego można tanio zrobić cement.


mnie powiedziano, ze to ze względu na kredyt - te zbrojenia sa wyciagniete wyzej - niedokonczone- -jakoś tak niby mają, że jesli dom nie jest skonczony, nie ma odbioru - to nie płaca takich odsetek od kredytu.... Nie wiem czy to prawda

----------


## ania

> Napisał Mis Uszatek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> ...



Poproście ładnie Redakcję, to wyśle tam reportera i się wszystko wyjaśni   :cool:

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

> Co byście wybrali. Powyżej prezentowany bloczek silikatowy za 3,06 czy Silkę z Xelli za 3,91?
> 
> Proszę nie pisać, a czy czytałaś wątek? Czytałam a nadal nic nie wiem. Różnica cenowa nie jest duża, ale co lepsze?


ja wzięłam ten co wyżej, bo taniej

----------


## Mis Uszatek

> Poproście ładnie Redakcję, to wyśle tam reportera i się wszystko wyjaśni


No dobra, skoro nalegacie, to mogę się zgłosić na ochotnika.

----------


## Hińczyk

Wpadłem dzisiaj na to forum, a że fundament gotowy (płyta) i czas wznosić ściany intensywnie czytam wszystko co wpadnie na oko. Przymierzam się do silikatu 18 (zmiana z parothermu 30 - ale sie luz zrobił !) i z tego co widzę czeka mnie przebrnięcie przez 27 stron niniejszego forum. Na razie wyczytałem tę ostatnią i śpieszę z uzupełnieniem kilku informacji:
1. W Grecji przepisy podatkowe powodują, że mieszka się w "niedokończonych" domach.
2. Na partery z poddaszem a nawet na jednopiętrowe silka 18 w zupełności wystarcza w sensie wytrzymałościowym, a jeśli doda się do niej 12 cm styropianu to k=0,27 a z wełną k=0,28. Jak ktoś chce zejść niżej to oczywiście 15 cm, a dalszy wzrost grubości już nie jest proporcjonalny do obniżenia współczynnika przenikania.
3. Standardowe rolety (do okien) mają skrzynki 16 cm, więc mieszczą się w murze 18 cm. Gorzej z dłuższymi roletami (drzwi tarasowe, balkonowe) bo skrzynka ma większe wymiary 21 lub 22 cm. Obecnie jeden z producentów rolet uruchamia produkcję opartą na nieco innym rozwiązaniu niż spinanie rolet z oknami i wstawianie w całości. 
4. Grubośc muru nie ma wpływu na jakość montażu okien, najważniejszym elementem jest tu ekipa montująca i prawidłowy pomiar, bo jak okno za duże (na wcisk), albo za mało dybli (punktów mocowań w ścianie)  to powstają naprężenia i wtedy żadna regulacja nie pomoże, a najlepsze technicznie okna będą szwankować.
5. Dlaczego styropian a nie wełna ? Oddychanie ściany dwuwarstwowej  przy wełnie jest mitem. Cała ściana pod wełnę jest posmarowana klejem nie przepuszczającym powietrza więc ani własciwości paroprzepuszczalne silki, ani wełny nie mogą być wykorzystane. Co najwyżej samopoczucie właściciela jest lepsze bo mu się wydaje, że ściana oddycha. No i kieszeń lżejsza.
Jeśli w sprawie wełny ktoś ma doświadczenia, że można w dwuwarswowej smarować klejem tylko pasami to bardzo proszę o opinię.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Czy cena 2.10 netto za bloczek 24 cm drążony z Silikatów w Białymstoku to dobra cena?

----------


## annanatali

masz super cenę, wychodzi ci brutto 2,56. ja płaciłam miesiąc temu 2,74 brutto z transportem. uważałam, że cene mam dobrą, a tu u Ciebie taka cena. Między majem i czerwcem podrożały silikaty Białystok cos ok. 8%, my niestety kupowaliśmy już w czerwcu. Dostaliśmy ok. 20 % zniżki na wszystko, klej, pustaki wentylacyjne i ściany działowe.
Budujemy sie pod Białymstokiem, więc mamy blisko. Jesteśmy na etapie fundamentów i gdzieś za 2-3 tyg. będę mogła Ci powiedzieć jak jest z jakością. W tym wątku tylko jedna osoba budowała z Sylikatów Białystok i to juz dawno temu.
U mnie zdaje się bloczek ma 25 cm.

----------


## AAJ2004

Mnie sie bloczek 25 udalo kupic za 2,60 PLN brutto z transportem. Nie wiem dokladnie z ktorej fabryki ale z grupa-silikaty. Teodory choc mam pod nosem (10 km) byly ostatnio nieosiagalne i zadnej hurtowni przez miesiac nie chcieli dac ceny. 

Teraz w cenniku juz ceny sa sporo wyzsze. Wiec Teodory sobie darowalem z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

cena dotyczy tylko bloczków. do tego będzie trzeba doliczyć transport (białystok -> wa-wa)... wykonawca mówi, że wyjdzie max. 50 gr na sztukę (jak rozumiem wchodzi coś ok. 1200 bloczków na tira, a za jeden kurs wykonawca liczy sobie 600 zł netto, ale razem z rozładowaniem przez HDS)...

Razem 2.60 netto z transportem (+7% Vat), czyli 2.78 brutto.... a mam tego 7000 sztuk do kupienia. Czy mogę spać spokojnie, czy podejrzewać, że mnie rolują taką ceną, albo że sprzedadzą mi bloczki z patykami w środku...?

----------


## Hińczyk

Chciałbym dostać za taką cenę. Ja za 18 płacę z transportem, rozładunkiem i vatem 2,72 za sztukę i jest to najtańsza oferta jaką znalazłem po kilku tygodniach szukania. Były hurtownie, które za silkę 18 życzyły sobie ponad 4 zł za sztukę. Niestety mieszkam w najdroższym terenie również dlatego, że na południu brak jest producentów i do fabryki dość daleko (Klucze). Zaoszczędziłem na perfekcyjnym fundamencie płytowym (legalett) więc mogę ze ścianami poszaleć.

----------


## annanatali

ELA i MACIEK Nikt dla Was w Sylikatach Białystok nie będzie produkować bloczków z patykami. Jesli są słabej jakości to będą i u mnie i u Ciebie. Myslę, ze to jest atrakcyjna cena biorąc pod uwagę, że transport u Ciebie jest znaczny. U mnie z 8 km. Mam tylko tą wygodę, że tyle ile będę potrzebowała tyle mi przywiozą, mogę podzielić na ileśtam transportów, by nie mniej niż 12 palet na raz. Też z HDS-em.

----------


## dominikams

> Yossarian też budował z Silikatów z Jedlanki. Z tego co wiem ,  był zadowolony.
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> holikk


Ja buduję z Jedlanki w końcu. Jakość bardzo dobra, bloczki sa czyste, bez żadnych zanieczyszczeń.

----------


## alison

*Witajcie Wszyscy*,

U mnie ściany wew i zew z SILIKATÓW już się skończyły budować i Panowie Murarze ciagną kominy. Wieniec po całości został wylany 1 sierpnia betonem B-20, podlewałam go dzielnie, a dzisiaj firma od wiązarów kratownicowych zaczyna stawić konstrukcję dachową. Od 14 sierpnia wchodzą dekarze a w tzw. międzyczasie będą się robić instalacje CO i elektryka. Około 20 sierpnia tynki wewnętrzne, a do 10 września OKNA... nie wiem czy to nie będzie za szybko i czy tynki zdążą mi wyschnąć  :Roll:  
Około 10 września bedzie montowana pompa ciepła. Ufff, zobaczę gdzie będzie obsuwa czasowa, bo że będzie to pewnik  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam Wszystkich!!!

----------


## anpi

> nie wiem czy to nie będzie za szybko i czy tynki zdążą mi wyschnąć


Lepiej, żeby wysychały za wolno niż za szybko. Przecież okna można uchylić. A u mnie tynkowanie wypadło w największe upały, nie było jeszcze okien i efekt jest taki, że są pęknięcia, szczególnie od południa, tam gdzie najbardziej grzało. Gdybym miał tynkować jeszcze raz, najpierw zamontowałbym okna.

----------


## alison

> Napisał alison
> 
> nie wiem czy to nie będzie za szybko i czy tynki zdążą mi wyschnąć 
> 
> 
> Lepiej, żeby wysychały za wolno niż za szybko. Przecież okna można uchylić. A u mnie tynkowanie wypadło w największe upały, nie było jeszcze okien i efekt jest taki, że są pęknięcia, szczególnie od południa, tam gdzie najbardziej grzało. Gdybym miał tynkować jeszcze raz, najpierw zamontowałbym okna.


dzięki anpi, przemyślę  :Wink2:

----------


## anpi

Tylko pamiętaj, że okien trzeba pilnować, szczególnie zaraz po zamontowaniu kiedy pianka jest świeża, a glify nie zatynkowane - wtedy najłatwiej je ukraść! Ja spałem na budowie w pierwszą noc po zamontowaniu okien (teraz też śpię od 2 tygodni - pilnuję instalacji CO i wod-kan, na szczęście jutro robią wylewki i wreszcie będę spał w normalnych warunkach  :big grin: ).

----------


## alison

> Tylko pamiętaj, że okien trzeba pilnować, szczególnie zaraz po zamontowaniu kiedy pianka jest świeża, a glify nie zatynkowane - wtedy najłatwiej je ukraść! Ja spałem na budowie w pierwszą noc po zamontowaniu okien (teraz też śpię od 2 tygodni - pilnuję instalacji CO i wod-kan, na szczęście jutro robią wylewki i wreszcie będę spał w normalnych warunkach ).


anpi, nie uwierzysz, ale my z mężem mamy identyczne plany... tez będziemy spać na budowie, mam nadzieję, że wrzesień będzie ciepły... Mieszkamy 3 km od budowy, więc na zmianę będziemy jeździć do mieszkania, aby wziąć kapiel a potem z powrotem na budowę i ziuziu-aa...  :cool:

----------


## anpi

> anpi, nie uwierzysz, ale my z mężem mamy identyczne plany... tez będziemy spać na budowie, mam nadzieję, że wrzesień będzie ciepły... Mieszkamy 3 km od budowy, więc na zmianę będziemy jeździć do mieszkania, aby wziąć kapiel a potem z powrotem na budowę i ziuziu-aa...


Niestety, ja mam aż 15 km  :sad:

----------


## dominikams

A ja - 400 m   :cool:   :Lol:

----------

Ja 35 km...  :Roll:  , ale i tak będą silikaty...

pozdrawiam,

----------


## anpi

:Lol:  dobre!
U mnie odległość nie miała wpływu na wybór materiału. Ale są silikaty  :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

Przydałaby się nowa ankieta: wpływ odległości od domu do działki na wybór materiału. Obstawiam wyniki:

Poniżej 350 m - beton komórkowy
350m - 15 km - silikaty
16 i powyżej - ceramika*

* jak widać - niektórzy się nie dostosowują do większości ankietowanych 

(opracowane na podstawie źródeł własnych - czyli postów powyżej   :Wink2:  )

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## brachol

a powiedzcie mi czy budujac z silikatu stosowaliscie pustaki wentylacyjne czy w inny sposob macie wykonana wentylacje?

----------


## dominikams

U mnie wentylacja mechaniczna z reku, więc w ogóle nie robię kanałów wentylacyjnych, odpadły mi dwa kominy, został tylko ten do kominka (też oczywiście bez kanału wentylacyjnego).

Jeszcze chciałam dodać komentarz na temat silikatów z Jedlanki - zamówiłam bloczki 25 cm (pierwszy transport), ale ekipa stwierdziła, że wolą większe (te długości 0,5 m), więc drugi transport był już tych. Chłopaki mówią, że te większe lepsze i równiejsze, z małymi trochę ciężej.

----------


## alison

> a powiedzcie mi czy budujac z silikatu stosowaliscie pustaki wentylacyjne czy w inny sposob macie wykonana wentylacje?


Tak, moi murarze powstawiali pustaki wentylacyjne. Kominów mam 4, dom parterowy 180 m2 + 36 m2 garaż, reku nie będzie. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## anpi

U mnie są kanały wentylacyjne z pustaków betonowych Leiera.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

ale kucha !
Kupiłem silkę 18 cm na ściany zew. a 12 cm na wew.
Murarze chcieli murować działówki i ... 12-stka jest innego wymiaru tzn. niższa i mają problem z " przewiązaniem" do 18-stek.
Wcześniej w ścianach murarze (w fugach) zostawili sobie druty do wiązania i teraz wogóle nie pasują  ::-(: 
Stwierdziliśmy, że będą wiercić i będzie ok ale miny mają nie ciekawe.
Dzwoniłem do dostawcy i przepraszał, przepraszał, przepraszał.
W sumie to też moja wina przecież mogłem sprawdzić co kupuję tylko w życiu bym nie pomyślał, że renomowany dostawca walnie taką kuchę !
Mało tego u tego samego kupiłem cegłę na kominy (super, hiper itd),
Murarze stwierdzli, ze od standardowych wymiarów jest dłuższa i szersza o 1 cm! Mam ochotę tą cegłę wsadzić mu w d...
Nie wpadłem na pomysł, żeby mierzyć cegłę przed zakupem.
W każdym razie murarze sobie poradzą tylko lepiej żebym nie robił takich numerów  :Smile:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

*marcin_budowniczy*,

twoja przygoda tylko umacnia nas w przekonaniu, że dobrze robimy wybierając wariant budowy z generalnym wykonawcą, zamiast samemu systemem gospodarczym. Nie znamy się na budowani, nie mamy czasu na pilnowanie ekip i nie mamy pojęcia, czy efekty ich pracy byłyby w jakikolwiek sposób zgodne ze sztuką i projektem...

To wcale nie zmienia faktu, że serdecznie ci współczujemy i mamy nadzieję, że podobne wypadki ominą cię (i nas też  :smile: ) w przyszłości!

Pozdrawiamy,
EiM

----------


## e.kala

> ale kucha !
> Kupiłem silkę 18 cm na ściany zew. a 12 cm na wew.
> Murarze chcieli murować działówki i ... 12-stka jest innego wymiaru tzn. niższa i mają problem z " przewiązaniem" do 18-stek.
> Wcześniej w ścianach murarze (w fugach) zostawili sobie druty do wiązania i teraz wogóle nie pasują 
> Stwierdziliśmy, że będą wiercić i będzie ok ale miny mają nie ciekawe.
> Dzwoniłem do dostawcy i przepraszał, przepraszał, przepraszał.
> W sumie to też moja wina przecież mogłem sprawdzić co kupuję tylko w życiu bym nie pomyślał, że renomowany dostawca walnie taką kuchę !
> Mało tego u tego samego kupiłem cegłę na kominy (super, hiper itd),
> Murarze stwierdzli, ze od standardowych wymiarów jest dłuższa i szersza o 1 cm! Mam ochotę tą cegłę wsadzić mu w d...
> ...


Wymień tą silkę. Żadna twoja wina. Są w prospekcie wymiary i takie mają być. Ja niedługo będę miała silkę na budowie i nigdy bym sie nie spodziewała, że tak może być. Ściany nośne będą 24, a działowe 12. Chyba jak przyjadą to je pomierzę. Napisz, czy 18 była wyższa niż 19,8, czy też 12 niższa.

----------


## Agduś

Dzisiaj odkryłam pewną zaskakującą własciwość silikatów. Pewnie okaże się, że wszyscy o tym wiedzą, a ja odkryłam Amerykę, ale nic to - podzielę się. Otóż dwa tygodnie temu wraz z panami elektrykami pracowicie ustaliliśmy co i gdzie sobie życzymy mieć (gniazdka, przełączniki, lampy tv, telefon itp. itd.)  Panowie zaznaczali to na ścianach tajemniczymi znakami za pomocą mojego czerwonego cienkopisu, który dokonał przez to żywota. Dzisiaj rano panowie elektrycy mieli zamiar przystąpić do pracy. Spojrzeliśmy po ścianach i   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  !!! NIC!!! Kompletnie nic nie było widać. Żadnego śladu! Nawet cienia śladu na ścianach!!!
Silikat wchłonął ślady cienkopisu! Zatem pamiętajcie, żeby żadnych ważnych informacji nie zapisywać na ścianie z silikatu czerwonym cienkopisem!

----------


## Bigbeat

Może to jednak uczynny sąsiad umył Ci z dobrego serca tak okropnie pobrudzone ściany?   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A Ty podejrzewasz o to Bogu ducha winne silikaty...   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## dominikams

> Dzisiaj odkryłam pewną zaskakującą własciwość silikatów. Pewnie okaże się, że wszyscy o tym wiedzą, a ja odkryłam Amerykę, ale nic to - podzielę się. Otóż dwa tygodnie temu wraz z panami elektrykami pracowicie ustaliliśmy co i gdzie sobie życzymy mieć (gniazdka, przełączniki, lampy tv, telefon itp. itd.)  Panowie zaznaczali to na ścianach tajemniczymi znakami za pomocą mojego czerwonego cienkopisu, który dokonał przez to żywota. Dzisiaj rano panowie elektrycy mieli zamiar przystąpić do pracy. Spojrzeliśmy po ścianach i     !!! NIC!!! Kompletnie nic nie było widać. Żadnego śladu! Nawet cienia śladu na ścianach!!!
> Silikat wchłonął ślady cienkopisu! Zatem pamiętajcie, żeby żadnych ważnych informacji nie zapisywać na ścianie z silikatu czerwonym cienkopisem!


Ołówkiem!!! Ołówkiem było zaznaczać!!!   :Lol:

----------


## anpi

U mnie jeden gość z ekipy zapisał sobie numer telefonu na ścianie szczytowej od zewnątrz  :ohmy:  ołówkiem - do dzisiaj widać  :Lol:  a ściana też z silikatu.

----------


## brachol

> U mnie jeden gość z ekipy zapisał sobie numer telefonu na ścianie szczytowej od zewnątrz  ołówkiem - do dzisiaj widać  a ściana też z silikatu.


zeby przez tynk nie przebijalo   :big grin:

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anpi
> 
> U mnie jeden gość z ekipy zapisał sobie numer telefonu na ścianie szczytowej od zewnątrz  ołówkiem - do dzisiaj widać  a ściana też z silikatu.
> 
> 
> zeby przez tynk nie przebijalo


Spoko, napisał od zewnątrz. Na to przyjdzie jeszcze 15 cm styropianu i dopiero tynk. A na wewnętrznych tynkach sobie piszą spece od schodów, chyba ich ochrzanię  :Mad:

----------


## Agduś

Jasne, wszystko, co sobie murarze ołówkiem popisali widać wyraźnie. Tyle tylko, że akurat nikt z nas nie miał ołówka. Pomyślałam sobie, że ten czerwony cienkopis będzie sie różnił od zapisków murarzy i dzięki temu niczego elektrycy nie przeoczą. I tak by nie przeoczyli, bo dokładni są.
Zresztą nieważne, odtworzyliśmy wszystko (mam nadzieję  :ohmy:  ) i po sprawie.
A z tym przebijaniem ołówka przez tynk, to, mam nadzieję, żart?! Chociaż kiedyś któraś córeczka ozdobiła ścianę freskiem, który wyłaził uparcie po każdym kolejnym malowaniu i to wcale nie bledszy niż przed nim   :Evil:  .

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

malowała świecówkami?

----------


## denes

Witam.
Buduje nie z silki, ale z konkurencja - silikaty przysieczyn.
W kazdym razie mam pytanie - kanaly wentylacynje robie z prefabrykowanych elementow: 25 x 24 cm, srednica otworu 16 cm.
Jak tym wyjsc ponad dach? Mial ktos podobny problem?

pozdrawiam

----------


## brachol

> A z tym przebijaniem ołówka przez tynk, to, mam nadzieję, żart?! : .


oczywiscie ze zart   :cool:

----------


## Agduś

> malowała świecówkami?


Nie, to była jakaś wyjątkowo trwała i uparta farbka. Niestety nie wiem, czy plakatówka, czy akwarelka.
W kazdym bądź razie i tak trzeba będzie pociech pilnować w nowym domu. Znajomy doradził przecierki, bo na nich tak brudu nie widać.   :Wink2:

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

A ja mam pytanie?
Kanały wentylacyjne chcę zrobić też z silikatów (u mnie silka). Będą po 4 piony wentylacyjne obok siebie.  No i jak te kominy obmurować klinkierem ponad dachem? Czy tak jak w systemowych półka betonowa i na niej cegły klinkierowe czy może obmurować cegłą pełną od poziomu stropu, a ponad dach klinkier?

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Witam.
> Buduje nie z silki, ale z konkurencja - silikaty przysieczyn.
> W kazdym razie mam pytanie - kanaly wentylacynje robie z prefabrykowanych elementow: 25 x 24 cm, srednica otworu 16 cm.
> Jak tym wyjsc ponad dach? Mial ktos podobny problem?
> 
> pozdrawiam


  :big grin:  No właśnie teraz przeczytałem, że ja mam.  :big grin:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

> Znajomy doradził przecierki, bo na nich tak brudu nie widać.


niestety "przecierki" nie do każdego wnętrza pasują...

----------


## denes

> Napisał denes
> 
> Witam.
> Buduje nie z silki, ale z konkurencja - silikaty przysieczyn.
> W kazdym razie mam pytanie - kanaly wentylacynje robie z prefabrykowanych elementow: 25 x 24 cm, srednica otworu 16 cm.
> Jak tym wyjsc ponad dach? Mial ktos podobny problem?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> ...


Rozmawialem z kiero - nie zgadza sie na polke, twierdzi ze polka na 4-5cm scianek nie utrzyma komina i albo sie zawali albo przewroci  :smile:

----------


## Yossarian

kochani silikatowcy mam pytanie:
czy na silkat mozna klasc bezposredni gazure, czy musze tynkowac? mam rownie sciany wiec ...?

a i druga sprawa. jak to jest z ta wilgotnoscia, jak to mam zdecydowac czy juz mozna klasc tynki itp

a i czy ktos z was klad tynk gliniany na silikaty??

no i zrobilo sie pare pytan  :Lol:

----------


## e.kala

U mnie dzisiaj była pierwsza dostawa silki (xella). Bloczki równe, wymurowano 1 warstwę, wygląda ładnie, brak spoin pionowych jednak powoduje, że ściana tak extra wygląda  :Lol:  . Zobaczymy jak bedzie dalej, ale narazie jest fajnie   :big grin:

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Napisał Renatka&Petronek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał denes
> 
> ...


No to jak stoją sheidle i tym podobne systemowe? Przecież one stoją od gruntu samodzielnie. 
A jak nie może być półka no to trzeba obmurować cegłą od stropu, albo kupić systemowe. Ja do kominka kupuję systemowy na pewno, a do wentylacji jeżeli nie będzie silikatów to też wezmę systemowe. Piec będę miał kondensacyjny- a te mają świetne rozwiązanie, do których wykorzystuje się jeden kanał wentylacyjny.

----------


## denes

> No to jak stoją sheidle i tym podobne systemowe? Przecież one stoją od gruntu samodzielnie.


Sheidel stoja same, problem jest, gdybys chcial zamienic je na klinkier, wtedy ze scianki 4 robi sie 12 cm. Kiero twierdzi, ze taki wieniec nie utrzyma ciezaru komina powyzej



> A jak nie może być półka no to trzeba obmurować cegłą od stropu, albo kupić systemowe. Ja do kominka kupuję systemowy na pewno, a do wentylacji jeżeli nie będzie silikatów to też wezmę systemowe. Piec będę miał kondensacyjny- a te mają świetne rozwiązanie, do których wykorzystuje się jeden kanał wentylacyjny.


Wlasnei mysle nad rozwiazaniem z obudowaniem od stropu

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Napisał Renatka&Petronek
> 
> No to jak stoją sheidle i tym podobne systemowe? Przecież one stoją od gruntu samodzielnie. 
> 
> 
> Sheidel stoja same, problem jest, gdybys chcial zamienic je na klinkier, wtedy ze scianki 4 robi sie 12 cm. Kiero twierdzi, ze taki wieniec nie utrzyma ciezaru komina powyzej
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kurde, To ja Ci zrobię zdjęcia i pokaż Ty to swojemu kierownikowi. Mam nadzieję, że dom gdzie widziałem ostatnio jeszcze nie jest pokryty. 
A to po co w systemowych kominach sprzedają półkę betonową pod okładzinę z klinkieru? Ale taka półka jest gotowa. To tylko pytanie czy robiona na budowie na kanałach wentylacyjnych z silki też jest wytrzymała? Może zrobić ją grubszą? jakieś 10-12 cm grubości?

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

A chciałem jeszcze dodać, że ponad dachem wewnątrz klinkieru cały czs biegną kształtki komina systemowego. Półka betonowa opiera się na pustaku keramzytowym ale tworzy jeszcze taki balkonik wystający na 12 cm wokół komina.

----------


## annanatali

Śpiesze pochwalić się, że u mnie już sie buduje z Sylikatów Białystok. Oprócz tego, ze połówki są lekko wyższe od standardowych, to wszystko wygląda ładnie. Brak jakiś ubytków, zanieczyszceń i bloczki równe.
I majster zachwala zaprawe klejową, bo gdy jest wilgotno moża murować, bo mówi że u sąsiada na zwykłą zaprawę wszystko sie juz rozjeżdża i w lekko mżawkowy dzień nie mozna budować.
I wypożyczyliśmy dozownik do kleju. Koszt 30% wartości dozownika. Najpierw jakby się kupuje za 100% wartości, a potem przy zwrocie oddają różnicę. Wypożyczenie na 30 dni minimum. Nam tyle wystarczy. Dozownik się opłaca, bo idzie szybciej i nic nie spada z boków, tylko na dłuższe odcinki np. bez okien. Bo na króciótkie odcinki używa zwykłej kielni.

----------


## Bruce Lee

Witam! Mam takie pytanie do tych ktorzy juz budwali z silki i do tych co chca dopiero budowac   :big grin:  .
Wiadomym jest ze silka jest materialem zimnym i trzeba ja dobrze ocieplic ale co zrobic z problemmem uciekania ciepla do podloza jak ta sprawe wyeliminowac. ??? Zastanawiam sie czy takim dobrym sposobem dla silki nie bedzie obmurowanie na scianach fundamentowych wienca z np. cegly czy z ceramiki ktora ma duza lepsza izolacyjnosc......Czy ktos moze przerabial juz ten temat na wlasnej skorze lub tylko na kartce ???
Mysle ze takie rozwiazanie jest mozliwe i zmniejszy mostek termiczny miedzy silkikatem a scianami fundamentowymi.

----------


## Bruce Lee

Chcialem jeszcze odnowic temat cen za silikaty ktore jak widze sa podawane troszke bez ladu. Mianowicie nikt nie podaje wymiarow pelnych bloczkow a to jest dosc istotne bo inaczej wchodza na metr:  Silka Xelli ma stale wymiary 33dl. x 20w. x  ? od 12 do 24 sze.  Silikat Teodory ma 25dl. x 22w. x ? (zmiennie). w fabryce te wymiary czesto sie roznia wiec istota jest podanie m2 i cene nizeli podawanie ceny bloczka i tylko szerokosc. Wiec jesli podajecie to warto podawac wszystkie wymiary bo czesc osob wyrywa wlosy ze glowy ze tak duzo placi a w przeliczeniu na m2 cena moze byc podobna. np.  Xella to 15 bloczkow m2, Teodory to 18 bloczkow m2. I jeszce istotne czy bloczki sa na palecie czy bez bo to tez wplywa na cene.  :big grin:

----------


## e.kala

> Witam! Mam takie pytanie do tych ktorzy juz budwali z silki i do tych co chca dopiero budowac   .
> Wiadomym jest ze silka jest materialem zimnym i trzeba ja dobrze ocieplic ale co zrobic z problemmem uciekania ciepla do podloza jak ta sprawe wyeliminowac. ??? Zastanawiam sie czy takim dobrym sposobem dla silki nie bedzie obmurowanie na scianach fundamentowych wienca z np. cegly czy z ceramiki ktora ma duza lepsza izolacyjnosc......Czy ktos moze przerabial juz ten temat na wlasnej skorze lub tylko na kartce ???
> Mysle ze takie rozwiazanie jest mozliwe i zmniejszy mostek termiczny miedzy silkikatem a scianami fundamentowymi.


U nas papa na ścianach fundamentowych i silka. Zastanawiam się, że jeżeli uważasz, że powinien byc wieniec z innego materiału to jak sie postepuje przy budowaniu ścian fundamentowych z silki, bo przecież tak się robi. Ja się nie znam, ale sądzę, że ten wieniec niepotrzebny.

----------


## Bruce Lee

To ze kladzie sie pape lub folie na scianach fundamentowych to standard w tej technologii. Sciana fundamentowa z bloczka betonowego tez jest bardzo zimna wiec budowanie z silki nic tu nie zmieni. Lecz mnie interesuje sciana konstrukcyjna i  fakt ze od dolu silkat jest tylko izolowany przed wilgocia lecz nie ma ocieplenia a to juz jest spory mostek termiczny i mysle ze sie zgodza ze mna osoby ktore buduja z silki. Wymyslilem sobie ze zrobienie takiego wienca z ceramiki odetnie choc czesciowo uciekanie ciepla. Gdyby zrobic z BK to tez dobrze lecz BK jest slabe i nikt sie nie zgodzi na zrobienie wienca, a ceramika mysle ze utrzyma silikat i moze to jest ---> w 10 .   :big grin:   Prosze o opinie......

----------


## denes

> To ze kladzie sie pape lub folie na scianach fundamentowych to standard w tej technologii. Sciana fundamentowa z bloczka betonowego tez jest bardzo zimna wiec budowanie z silki nic tu nie zmieni. Lecz mnie interesuje sciana konstrukcyjna i  fakt ze od dolu silkat jest tylko izolowany przed wilgocia lecz nie ma ocieplenia a to juz jest spory mostek termiczny i mysle ze sie zgodza ze mna osoby ktore buduja z silki. Wymyslilem sobie ze zrobienie takiego wienca z ceramiki odetnie choc czesciowo uciekanie ciepla. Gdyby zrobic z BK to tez dobrze lecz BK jest slabe i nikt sie nie zgodzi na zrobienie wienca, a ceramika mysle ze utrzyma silikat i moze to jest ---> w 10 .    Prosze o opinie......


Musisz uwzglednic wage silikatow i odpornosc na sciskanie ceramiki. Pytanie, czy taki wieniec da rade udzwignac kolosalny ciezar scian z silikatow plus stropy, dach itp.?

----------


## K74

Czy pamięta ktoś, na której stronie było o wieńcach na Slice grubości 18 cm? I jeszcze jak w takich ścianach osadzić rolety zewnętrzne?

----------


## Wakmen

> kochani silikatowcy mam pytanie:
> czy na silkat mozna klasc bezposredni gazure, czy musze tynkowac? mam rownie sciany wiec ...?
> 
> a i druga sprawa. jak to jest z ta wilgotnoscia, jak to mam zdecydowac czy juz mozna klasc tynki itp
> 
> a i czy ktos z was klad tynk gliniany na silikaty??
> 
> no i zrobilo sie pare pytan


Łazienki i kuchnię pozostawiłem nieotynkowane dlatego, że od razu na bloczki silikatowe położę glazurę (oczywiście po zagruntowaniu podłoża).

----------


## Wakmen

> ....Wymyslilem sobie ze zrobienie takiego wienca z ceramiki odetnie choc czesciowo uciekanie ciepla. Gdyby zrobic z BK to tez dobrze lecz BK jest slabe i nikt sie nie zgodzi na zrobienie wienca, a ceramika mysle ze utrzyma silikat i moze to jest ---> w 10 .    Prosze o opinie......


I nie masz racji. Przenikalność ciplną ceramiki oblicza sie na przenikanie poziome a nie pionowe. Dlaczego? Bo kanały powietrzne są są umiejscowione pionowe i w pionie przenikanie cieplne jest o wiele większe jak w poziomie. 
Co więcej. U mnie z podłogą na gruncie to wyglądało tak:
od dołu: 10-12 cm betonu B15 (zamiast chudziaku), następnie styropian 10cm i dopiero 6,5 cm posadzki i ponad 1 okładzin (glazura, panele). Na zewnątrz dałem 15 cm styropianu a na fundamenty tylko 6cm bo uważam że jest to i tak wystarczająco. Oczywiście pominołem izolacje przeciwwilgociowe a napewno je dałem.
Jeżeli to Twoje tak bardzo cenne ciepło bedzie chciało uciec pod ociepleniem 15 cm styropianu to będzie miało naprawdę długą drogę przez silikaty gdzie na samym końcu napotka jeszcze na owe 6 cm i co? Ta ucieczka będzie nieopłacalna dla ciepła - jest zbyt daleko. Więcej ciepła ucieknie przez szyby gdzie w standardzie dają U-1.1 a ramy tylko U-1.6. 
Człowieku nie stresuj się takimi problemami i nie mieszaj technologii bo napewno nie bedzie to korzystne dla przyszłych tynków a lepiej pomyśl o dobrych oknach lub drzwiach zewnetrznych (czytaj dobrze ocieplonych).

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy pamięta ktoś, na której stronie było o wieńcach na Slice grubości 18 cm? I jeszcze jak w takich ścianach osadzić rolety zewnętrzne?


Zdjęcia nadproży U18 są w moim albumie poniżej a co do rolet to jest problem by je schować w tak chudej ścianie. Z tego co wiem to tylko Porotherm ma specjalne nadproż pozwalające na schowanie rolet w ścianie bez nieprzyjemnych skrzynek na ścianach tuz nad oknami.
Co do bezpieczeństwa rolet (kiedyś to dość dogłębnie studiowałem) to są beznadziejne. Tańsze i lepsze bezpieczeństwo na wysokim poziomie dają szyby P4 i okucia WK2. Ale to tak tylko na marginesie.

----------


## Wakmen

> Jak tam domki z silikatów sprwaują się w te koszmarne upały?  
> Jaką macie temp w budynku ?


Oj cudownie - jest całkiem przyjemnie - chłodnawo. Każdy jest mile zaskoczony.

----------


## Wakmen

Oj dawno mnie tutaj nie było i teraz troszeczke ponadrabiam.



> ... tym wątku spotkałam się z opinią, że w ściankach o szerokości 18, jest jakiś problem z osadzeniem okien. Sama wybrałam jednak 24 cm, bo projektant nawet słyszeć nie chciał o ścianach zewnętrznych 18 cm  Powiedział, że pod takim projektem się nie podpisze... ale to człek starej daty.... nie wiem czy czsem *Rydzu* nie miał ścian 18 cm... może zajrzyj do jego dziennika...  
> Pozdrawiam


Co za bzdura. Ja mam M18 i jest super. Jedyny minus (albo i nie) to węższe parapety ale nie wiele węższe.

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam 
> 
> A ja mam pytanko takie .... kiedys, gdzies wyczytałem o ile mnie pamiec nie zawodzi  , ze najlepsze grzejniki do silikatów to żeliwne z duza pojemnoscia wodna ...
> 
> ktos moze pamieta cos takiego ???


A pewnie, że pamiętam to tak jak z tym że w Niemczech w latach 60tych w oborach z silikatów bydło masowo zdychało. Wielkie bzdury!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do silikatów każdy rodzaj ogrzewania (i grzejników) sie nadaje. Według mnie chyba najlepszym miksem będzie silikat i ogrzewanie akumulacyjne np. podłogówka. Takie rozwiązanie zapewnia stały i niezmienny mikroklimat. Ja mam na całym parterze podłogówkę i dodatkowo tylko jeden grzejnik w salonie oraz w łazience na ręczniki. Na piętrze już tylko tradycyjnie - pokój + grzejnik pod połaciówką.

----------


## Wakmen

> a powiedzcie mi czy budujac z silikatu stosowaliscie pustaki wentylacyjne czy w inny sposob macie wykonana wentylacje?


W moim albumie jest dość szczegółowo sfotografowany etam powstawania komina z bloczków systemowych Silki i cegły pełnej.
Gdybym robił jeszcze raz tak samo bym postąpił.

----------


## Bruce Lee

> Napisał Bruce Lee
> 
> ....Wymyslilem sobie ze zrobienie takiego wienca z ceramiki odetnie choc czesciowo uciekanie ciepla. Gdyby zrobic z BK to tez dobrze lecz BK jest slabe i nikt sie nie zgodzi na zrobienie wienca, a ceramika mysle ze utrzyma silikat i moze to jest ---> w 10 .    Prosze o opinie......
> 
> 
> I nie masz racji. Przenikalność ciplną ceramiki oblicza sie na przenikanie poziome a nie pionowe. Dlaczego? Bo kanały powietrzne są są umiejscowione pionowe i w pionie przenikanie cieplne jest o wiele większe jak w poziomie. 
> Co więcej. U mnie z podłogą na gruncie to wyglądało tak:
> od dołu: 10-12 cm betonu B15 (zamiast chudziaku), następnie styropian 10cm i dopiero 6,5 cm posadzki i ponad 1 okładzin (glazura, panele). Na zewnątrz dałem 15 cm styropianu a na fundamenty tylko 6cm bo uważam że jest to i tak wystarczająco. Oczywiście pominołem izolacje przeciwwilgociowe a napewno je dałem.
> Jeżeli to Twoje tak bardzo cenne ciepło bedzie chciało uciec pod ociepleniem 15 cm styropianu to będzie miało naprawdę długą drogę przez silikaty gdzie na samym końcu napotka jeszcze na owe 6 cm i co? Ta ucieczka będzie nieopłacalna dla ciepła - jest zbyt daleko. Więcej ciepła ucieknie przez szyby gdzie w standardzie dają U-1.1 a ramy tylko U-1.6. 
> Człowieku nie stresuj się takimi problemami i nie mieszaj technologii bo napewno nie bedzie to korzystne dla przyszłych tynków a lepiej pomyśl o dobrych oknach lub drzwiach zewnetrznych (czytaj dobrze ocieplonych).


Owszem wiem ze ceramika liczona jest na przenikalnosc pozioma lecz mam odczucie choc przyznam ze to tylko odczucie ze jednak lepsza jest jako wieniec ceramika z przenikaniem pionowym niz silikat.
Ja posiadam fundament ocieplony 10cm styropian do tego mam wiadomo izolacje pozioma i pionowa. calosc zasypana piaskiem i na to 15cm betonu B15 do tego dojdzie styropian ponad 10-12cm i dopiero posadzka z 7-8cm i wiadomo panele lub plytki. Lecz mnie nutruje problem bezposrednio pod silkatem pionowo. Po bokach owszem ocieplenie 15 welna sciany , ocieplenie fundament 10 styro. ale co z mostkiem pod silkiatem??? tam tylko jest papa lub folia i sciana fundamentowa z bloczkow betonowych ocieplonych tylko  z jednej strony. Wiec energia ma gdzie uciekac w glab sciany po silikacie przez folie na bloczek betonowy i do pisku. To ze okna to jeden wielki mostek termiczny to jasne ale okien jest kilka a sciany sa wszedzie i stykaja sie z fundamentem.

----------


## anpi

Bruce, nie masz większych problemów? Wakmen Ci napisał, a Ty swoje  :Confused:

----------


## e.kala

A ja zapytam silikatowców, czy podobają się wam moje ściany z silki murowane na zaprawę?  :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## anpi

Ja już się napatrzyłem na ściany murowane z silki na zaprawę  :Lol:  i mam dość  :Lol:

----------


## Wakmen

> A ja zapytam silikatowców, czy podobają się wam moje ściany z silki murowane na zaprawę?   
> [img]jpg[/img]
> [img]jpg[/img]


Oj pięknie pną się mury do góry  :Wink2:  . Byle do przodu.

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Bruce Lee
> 
> ...


Tak więc kombinuj jak ... koń pod górę jak uważasz to za możliwość wyeliminowania, wielkich i bardzo znaczących dla całego domu, mostków termicznych. Ja w pomieszczeniach na parterze takich jak łazienka i kotłownia oraz kuchnia i przedsionek dałem nawet 20 cm styrop. bo ... miałem po bardzo niskich cenach (co nie znaczy, że jakiś kiepski).
Zastanów sie bardziej ile dasz ocieplenia w dach - tam to są straty energii. Ja napisałem tylko (albo aż) tyle ile sie dowiedziałem studiując wytyczne producenta Qelli oraz setki stron innych instrukcji oraz danych produktów (W sumie przez okres budowy uzbierałem i przeczytałem ponad 3000 instrukcji i mam je w wersji elektronicznej).
Pozdrawiam w miły poranek.
Za chwilę kończę pracę zawodową i jadę na moją budowę by ... kleic kolejne elementy do schodów zabiegowych. Pa.

----------


## e.kala

> Ja już się napatrzyłem na ściany murowane z silki na zaprawę  i mam dość



A dlaczego masz dość????????????

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anpi
> 
> Ja już się napatrzyłem na ściany murowane z silki na zaprawę  i mam dość 
> 
> 
> A dlaczego masz dość????????????


No bo jak się patrzy na nie prawie codziennie od ponad roku  :big grin:  tym bardziej, że murarz się specjalnie nie popisał. Na szczęście od wewnątrz już mam tynk - widok o wiele przyjemniejszy. Od zewnątrz też będzie wkrótce styropian i tynk.  :cool:

----------


## holikk

Bruce,




> Witam! Mam takie pytanie do tych ktorzy juz budwali z silki i do tych co chca dopiero budowac  . 
> Wiadomym jest ze silka jest materialem zimnym i trzeba ja dobrze ocieplic ale co zrobic z problemmem uciekania ciepla do podloza jak ta sprawe wyeliminowac. ??? Zastanawiam sie czy takim dobrym sposobem dla silki nie bedzie obmurowanie na scianach fundamentowych wienca z np. cegly czy z ceramiki ktora ma duza lepsza izolacyjnosc......Czy ktos moze przerabial juz ten temat na wlasnej skorze lub tylko na kartce ??? 
> Mysle ze takie rozwiazanie jest mozliwe i zmniejszy mostek termiczny miedzy silkikatem a scianami fundamentowymi


Ten mostek jest niesistotny w całkowitym udziale straty ciepła, jak wielu przedmówców już pisało.
Nie rozpraszaj energii własnej na nieistotne relatywnie sprawy. Zwróć uwagę, że fachowcy zalecają np. izolowanie 50 cm płyty balkonowej ze względu na istotność mostka cieplnego, ale ze względów estetycznych wszyscy izolują całą płytę ( chyba , że płyta < 50cm). więcej energii stracisz przez kominy, wentylację, okna. Też na początku budowy miałem różne dziwne pomysły "Dobromira". Weź pod uwagę, że przed Tobą budowało wieeeeele osób, które nie były lekko upośledzone i wiedziały co robią. Gdyby to była istotna droga ucieczki ciepła, fachowcy już by ją rozpracowali, zapewniam.
( Ja kombinowałem   :oops:  dać warstwę bloczków keramzytowo-styropianowych Sukiennika, ale nie dałem. Uspokoiłem pomysły.)
Twój entuzjazm jest sympatyczny, ale przyda Ci się później. Ukierunkuj lepiej   :Wink2:  

Be cool
holikk

----------


## Maggie

> kochani silikatowcy mam pytanie:
> a i czy ktos z was klad tynk gliniany na silikaty??


Gliniane tynki na silikat (ściana trójwarstwowa) widziałam w domu mojej koleżanki.

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Yossarian
> 
> kochani silikatowcy mam pytanie:
> a i czy ktos z was klad tynk gliniany na silikaty??
> 
> 
> Gliniane tynki na silikat (ściana trójwarstwowa) widziałam w domu mojej koleżanki.


Rewelacja!!!!!
W kuchni też bym chciał ale jego dostępność jest ograniczona  :cry:  .

----------


## prosciu

mam zamówione bloczki z teodorów i jestem ciekaw jakie wy wynegocjowaliście ceny ?
i ile płaciliście za transport ?
[/url]

----------


## ksieciu

Witam;
My jestesmy po wstepnych negocjacjach ceny z Jelanka i Niemcami.

Z Jedlanki podano mi cene 1 szt bloczka juz z transportem - 3,3 zl brutto

Z Niemiec wychodzi po dodaniu transportu i palet - 3,25 zl brutto

Czy to dobre ceny? 
Jakie ceny udalo sie wam wynegocjowac na Silce E24 Xelli ? Podobno ceny teraz poszly w gore i Silke Xelli ciezko dostac w skladach :?

----------


## filipek

> Witam;
> My jestesmy po wstepnych negocjacjach ceny z Jelanka i Niemcami.
> 
> Z Jedlanki podano mi cene 1 szt bloczka juz z transportem - 3,3 zl brutto
> 
> Z Niemiec wychodzi po dodaniu transportu i palet - 3,25 zl brutto
> 
> Czy to dobre ceny? 
> Jakie ceny udalo sie wam wynegocjowac na Silce E24 Xelli ? Podobno ceny teraz poszly w gore i Silke Xelli ciezko dostac w skladach :?


Xella nie zmieniała cen od maja. Ja dostałem cene 4 zł brutto z transportem za E24. Kłopot jest - mój transport jedzie zawsze z fabryki.
Kiedy wieczorem mogłem dotknšć jeszcze ciepłych bloczków przywiezionych rano.
Z Jedlanki zamawiałe bezporedni czy przez dystrybutora?
Ja dostałem niższš cenę przez dystrybutora (znalazłem go na Allegro). 2,6 brutto + transport co da pewnie 3-3,1 (dla Warszawy).
Nie zdecydowałem się bo nie mieli akurat bloczka o szer. 24.

pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## filipek

Czeć

Czy kto mi podpowie gdzie w Warszawie i okolicy mogę kupić kotwy (wkręcane) do mocowania sciany osłonowej z nonš?

pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## prosciu

negocjacje cenowe zamknięte 

teodory bloczek 24*24*22 - cena brutto 2.43 za szt w szpatlach 
jutro dostawa 300 zł za transport - 4 kursy razem 1200zł 

no i rozładunek - znajomi i rodzina   :Lol:  
tylko wykonawca nam sie załamał jak sie dowiedział że nie dostanie bloczków  na paletach podstawionych na fundament 
ale nikt mu nie obiecywał że bedzie lekko

----------


## e.kala

Zdjęcie dla silikatowców:

----------


## eudajmonion

Witam wszystkich,
Dopiero dziś przebrnąłem przez wszystkie wypowiedzi w tym temacie. Zajęło mi to chyba ze trzy tygodnie.
Też zamierzamy (ja i mama  :big grin:  ) budować z silikatów. W tym roku to chcielibyśmy zrobić fundament (wraz z małą piwnicą). Na wiosnę/lato planujemy stan surowy zamknięty.
W czerwcowym muratorze był krótki artykuł o nowej izolacji termicznej – VAPOTHERM XR. W tym wątku nigdzie nikt nie pisał o tym. Ten materiał posiada najniższą wartość lambda=0,023. Wg reklamy, aby uzyskać dla warstwy termoizolacji wartość U=0,23 trzeba użyć: 
VAPOTHERM XR 10cm,
wełna lub styropian 17cm (lambda=0,040W/mK).
Ten materiał nadaje się do stosowania w murze szczelinowym. Natomiast w ścianie dwuwarstwowej bardziej zalecany jest VAPOTERM MG (lambda=0,027). Rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem w sprawie ceny. Powiedział, że odpowiednik tego materiału (vapotherm MG) dla 17cm wełny kosztuje 60zł netto/1m^2 a dla 15cm wełny – 55zł netto/1m^2.
Co o tym sądzicie? Myślę, że nie namotałem zbytnio  :big grin: .
Więcej: http://www.ecotherm-pl.com/toepassin...eden.asp?pmc=5

Nasz projekt domu to Libra ( http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=21&infopage=4 ). Przy adaptacji wydłużyliśmy garaż o 2,3m i zrobiliśmy podpiwniczenie (pod ź powierzchni domu) a w wolnym miejscu zrobiliśmy łazienkę.

Pozdrawiam
eudajomonion

----------


## filipek

> Witam wszystkich,
> W czerwcowym muratorze był krótki artykuł o nowej izolacji termicznej – VAPOTHERM XR. W tym wątku nigdzie nikt nie pisał o tym. Ten materiał posiada najniższą wartość lambda=0,023. Wg reklamy, aby uzyskać dla warstwy termoizolacji wartość U=0,23 trzeba użyć: 
> VAPOTHERM XR 10cm,
> wełna lub styropian 17cm (lambda=0,040W/mK).
> Ten materiał nadaje się do stosowania w murze szczelinowym. Natomiast w ścianie dwuwarstwowej bardziej zalecany jest VAPOTERM MG (lambda=0,027). Rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem w sprawie ceny. Powiedział, że odpowiednik tego materiału (vapotherm MG) dla 17cm wełny kosztuje 60zł netto/1m^2 a dla 15cm wełny – 55zł netto/1m^2.
> Co o tym sądzicie? Myślę, że nie namotałem zbytnio .
> Więcej: http://www.ecotherm-pl.com/toepassin...eden.asp?pmc=5
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> eudajomonion


Cześć
Myślę, że to drogo. Styro kosztuje 158 brutto (bez rach 140) za m3.
Stąd 20 cm styro na 1m2 daje 30 zł, czyli połowe ceny VAPOTHERM-u.

Pozdr
filipek

----------


## anpi

Też uważam, że nie ma sensu kombinować. Styropian to sprawdzone i tanie ocieplenie. A porównywanie tego cuda do wełny nie ma sensu, to jest produkt bardziej zbliżony do styropianu i z nim trzeba go porównywać.

Ja za styropian frezowany zapłaciłem 145 zł za metr sześcienny, co daje 21 zł brutto za metr kwadratowy przy grubości 15 cm. Ściana z silki 18 cm ocieplona takim styropianem ma U=0,24. Myślę, że to wystarczy, żeby było bardzo ciepło.

----------


## eudajmonion

witam,




> Cześć
> Myślę, że to drogo. Styro kosztuje 158 brutto (bez rach 140) za m3.
> Stąd 20 cm styro na 1m2 daje 30 zł, czyli połowe ceny VAPOTHERM-u.


To by się zgadzało. Jak powiedział mi przedstawiciel ten materiał jest ok. dwa razy droższy niż styropian.


Wg reklamy udział tej technologii stale rośnie (w niektórych krajach europejskich osiąga poziom kilkudziesięciu procent). W USA jest powszechnie stosowany (pokrycia dachowe) – tu akurat miałem okazję tego dotknąć  :smile: .
Inne zalety to (VAPOTHERM XR):
- odporność na ściskanie minimum sięgająca 15 ton / 1m^2,
- bardzo niska nasiąkliwość,
- stabilność wymiarów,
- bezpieczny dla zdrowia skład i obróbka.

Dodatkowo waży 32-35kg / 1m^3 (nie wiem ile waży styropian, ale jest lżejszy od wełny). Nasz dach będzie należeć do ciężkich (dachówka ceramiczna lub cementowa).  Czytam znów reklamę i jest napisane: *„Porównanie ocieplenia dachu o powierzchni 200 m^2 spełniającego U=0,23: wełna o gęstości 150kg / 1m^3, gr. 17cm – masa ocieplenia = 5ton. VAPOTHERM XR gr. 10cm – masa ocieplenia = 640kg. Takie odchudzenie ma znaczenie przy znacznych wartościach obciążenia śniegiem”*. Na płaskich dachach ma to większe znaczenie zapewne niż na skośnych. 
A skoro jest lekki to chyba można go mocować za pomocą kotew plastikowych (w przeciwieństwie do wełny-tu trzeba mocować za pomocą metalowych). Przy wełnie pasuje dać ze 4 na 1m^2 (na cały dom jest już tego sporo) i tak się zastanawiam czy ciepło nie będzie uchodzić tymi metalowymi pręcikami?
Ten materiał chyba nie „oddycha” (bardzo niska nasiąkliwość?) podobnie jak styropian, ale *„dyfuzja gazów przez ściany wynosi maksymalnie 2% całej objętości zużytego powietrza tak więc to sprawna wentylacja decyduje o właściwej atmosferze w pomieszczeniach”*. U nas będzie wentylacja mechaniczna (rekuperator), więc nie powinno być żadnego problemu.
Teoretycznie jest to znakomity surowiec, niestety jak to jest w praktyce – nie wiem.
Koszty energii na pewno będą szły w górę, może i jest sens zainwestować?

W sprawach budowlanych nie znam się prawie w ogóle, jeśli napisałem coś nie tak to poprawcie mnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## holikk

Proponuję osobny temat płyty poliuretanowej PIR. (np.Vapotherm)

Nie jestem fachowcem od ociepleń, ale słyszałem wiele pochlebnych zdań. Sam nie mam zbyt dużej wiedzy merytorycznej na w/w temat.
Ale, gdybym miał kasę luźną zainwestowałbym w tę technologię. Prawda, że na na tzw. Zachodzie jest już bardzo popularnym i cenionym ociepleniem. Tylko jest za drogaaaa !!!!! przynajmniej w Polsce.
Gdyby marketingowcy przestali pieprz..ć i zaleciliby poprostu obniżenie ceny, to ludzie by to kupowali. Ale prezesi , zarządy, PR'owcy i marketingowcy nie mieliby uposażeń tak wypasionych, tylko średnią krajową.  :Evil:  
  Niebezpiecznie się robi, ponosi mnie.  :oops:  
By the way, to nie jest niesprawdzona technologia. Jest super, tylko nieadekwatnie droga i już.

Są to płyty poliuretanowe w technologii PIR. Alternatywą są ocieplenia z piany poliuretanowej wykonywane przez wyspecjalizowane firmy.
Jeśliby kosztowała tyle co styropian lub nawet wełna , to zabiłaby te dwie technologie w rok.

----------


## holikk

Proponuję osobny temat płyty poliuretanowej PIR. (np.Vapotherm)

Nie jestem fachowcem od ociepleń, ale słyszałem wiele pochlebnych zdań. Sam nie mam zbyt dużej wiedzy merytorycznej na w/w temat.
Ale, gdybym miał kasę luźną zainwestowałbym w tę technologię. Prawda, że na na tzw. Zachodzie jest już bardzo popularnym i cenionym ociepleniem. Tylko jest za drogaaaa !!!!! przynajmniej w Polsce.
Gdyby marketingowcy przestali pieprz..ć i zaleciliby poprostu obniżenie ceny, to ludzie by to kupowali. Ale prezesi , zarządy, PR'owcy i marketingowcy nie mieliby uposażeń tak wypasionych, tylko średnią krajową.  :Evil:  
  Niebezpiecznie się robi, ponosi mnie.  :oops:  
By the way, to nie jest niesprawdzona technologia. Jest super, tylko nieadekwatnie droga i już.

Są to płyty poliuretanowe w technologii PIR. Alternatywą są ocieplenia z piany poliuretanowej wykonywane przez wyspecjalizowane firmy.
Jeśliby kosztowała tyle co styropian lub nawet wełna , to zabiłaby te dwie technologie w rok.

----------


## ania

> Inne zalety to (VAPOTHERM XR):
> - odporność na ściskanie minimum sięgająca 15 ton / 1m^2,
> - bardzo niska nasiąkliwość,
> - stabilność wymiarów,
> - bezpieczny dla zdrowia skład i obróbka.


To są cechy przydatne w budowie tzw. "dachu odwróconego" z parkingiem na samej górze. W domkach jednorodzinnych ten materiał nie ma zastosowania. Chyba że ktoś lubi wydawać kasę bez sensu.

----------


## eudajmonion

> Napisał eudajmonion
> 
> Inne zalety to (VAPOTHERM XR):
> - odporność na ściskanie minimum sięgająca 15 ton / 1m^2,
> - bardzo niska nasiąkliwość,
> - stabilność wymiarów,
> - bezpieczny dla zdrowia skład i obróbka.
> 
> 
> To są cechy przydatne w budowie tzw. "dachu odwróconego" z parkingiem na samej górze. W domkach jednorodzinnych ten materiał nie ma zastosowania. Chyba że ktoś lubi wydawać kasę bez sensu.


Zastosowanie Vapotherm XR (wg producenta)
Do termoizolacji: 
- dachów płaskich pod wszystkie pokrycia dachowe
- murów szczelinowych
- posadzek zwykłych i przemysłowych

Gdzie indziej piszą, że nadaje się do dachów spadzistych nowej generacji (ocieplenie umieszczone na deskowaniu).

*Holikk* -> cena dwa razy więcej niż za styropian to chyba nie jest tak tragicznie (a wełna jest ogólnie droższa niż styro).

Wytyczne, z jakimi materiałami stosować będą mieli ponoć na początku nowego roku i dopiero rusza z reklamą (tak słyszałem).

----------


## holikk

Chcesz to zastosuj Vapotherm.
Ja bardzo chętnie, ale z 50% rabatem  :Lol:

----------


## bullish

> Napisał ania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał eudajmonion
> 
> ...


*eudajmonion* - Powinieneś się zatrudnić jak salesman Vapotherma bo jak dla mnie zalatuje kryptoreklamą ale moze sie mylę  :Smile:

----------


## eudajmonion

> Napisał eudajmonion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ania
> 
> ...


Dzięki za zwrócenie mi uwagi. Rzeczywiście trochę wygląda to jak kryptoreklama, ale jestem tylko otwarty na nowości. Jak pisałem wyżej - teoretycznie dla mnie jest ok., ale nie wiem jeszcze do końca jak to wygląda w praktyce, dlatego pytam.

----------


## holikk

Daj mi dobrą cenę na priv, a zrobisz deal.  :Wink2:

----------


## efilo

Nie wiecie jak ostatnio z dostepnością Silki? Doszły mnie słuchy że krucho...

----------


## eudajmonion

> Daj mi dobrą cenę na priv, a zrobisz deal.


Niestety ja tego nie sprzedaje a jedynie jestem potencjalnym kupcem   :smile:

----------


## e.kala

> Nie wiecie jak ostatnio z dostepnością Silki? Doszły mnie słuchy że krucho...



Z silką krucho, o ile 24 jest do zdobycia to 12 nie ma. Mój dostawca sciąga ją z różnych hurtowni, bo obecnie chyba jest taki popyt na ten materiał, że produkują tylko 24. Nie wiem, czy doceniono silkę, czy zachęca ceną, bo nie zdrożała.

----------


## efilo

Myślę raczej, że to coraz większa świadomość inwestorów i coraz mniejszy zachwyt BK.

Taki swoisty comeback. Bo nowość przecież to to nie jest.

----------


## prosciu

> Nie wiecie jak ostatnio z dostepnością Silki? Doszły mnie słuchy że krucho...



no problem chyba jest :

brałem z teodorów w zeszłym tygodniu to przyszły jeszcze gorące 
kierowca mówił że mamy szczęście że z 2 transportem dojechał bo na placu juz nic nie było i prosto z taśmy ładowali 
i że całe tiry jadą na Wrocław i Poznań  bo tam całe osiedla są budowane z silikatów 

a u nas (Łódź) na siłę chcieli nas wszyscy przekonywać ze tylko max albo porotherm
a my swoje silikaty i już 
 :Lol:

----------


## efilo

No cóż. Nasza Pani architekt też wybałuszyła oczy jak usłyszała o silikatach. Usłyszałam: to nie z ceramiki?   :Lol:

----------


## e.kala

A nasz architekt powiedział " o nareszcie ktoś mądry"  :Lol:

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

A ja mam pytanie. Ostatnia warswa bloczków fundamentowych. ma 24 cm szerokości. Budujemy  z silki 18. ściany nośne stać będą w osi ścian fundamentowych. I teraz jest problem. Nad chudziakiem będzie wystawało po 3 cm z obydwu stron bloczka betonowego. Jak później poradzić sobie z wylewkami, żeby nie pękały przy samych ścianach? Chodzi mi tylko o wnętrze domu. Na zewnątrz to wykorzystamy ten uskok przy ociepleniu.

----------


## anpi

A dlaczego miałyby pękać?  :ohmy:

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

No jak to. jastrych będzie leżał na styropianie i od ścian ma być oddylatowany. Czyli będzie sobie "pływał". A w miejscu wystającego bloczka betonowego będzie oparty na tymże bloczku. No i jak będzie pracował to popęka przy ścianach. Przecież jak styropian ma leżeć wewnątrz fundamentu to ostatni bloczek betonowy wystaje ponad chudziak 14 cm. A spod sciany 18 wystaje na 3 cm z jednej strony. Więc mamy stopień 3x14 cm. A styropian ma mieć 10 cm. Czyli bloczek betonowy wystaje ponad to o jakieś 4 cm. No i mamy przed jastrychem stopień 4x3 cm przy ścianach nośnych. Jeżeli jastrychu ma być 6 cm(ogrzewanie podłogowe) to przy ścianach będzie pasek o grubości 2 cm.

----------


## anpi

Chudziak powinien być wylany na tym samym poziomie, co szczyt ściany fundamentowej. Wtedy całość tworzy jedną płaszczyznę, na której leży styropian, a na nim dopiero wylewka.

Tak jest bynajmniej u mnie - zarówno w projekcie, jak i w rzeczywistości.

----------


## e.kala

Własnie sie dowiedziałam, że od poniedziałku podwyżka silki o około 8 %  :Mad:  . Mi potrzebna jeszcze 12 na ściany działowe, a nigdzie jej nie ma, więc pewnie pojawi się po podwyżce  :Roll:

----------


## dominikams

U mnie jastrych wypada już na silikatach. Kierbud i ekipa (niezależnie) uznali, że zamiast ostatniej warstwy bloczków dają silikaty, żeby stan zero był właśnie już na ścianie - tam będzie grubsze ocieplenie, a idea tego była -żeby było cieplej.
A chudziak był lany już po wymurowaniu ścian.

----------


## anpi

U mnie było tak samo jak u Dominiki. Chudziak jest na poziomie ściany fundamentowej, a górna powierzchnia wylewki jest ok. 22-23 cm powyżej, czyli mniej więcej na poziomie drugiej warstwy bloczków silikatowych.

----------


## anpi

> Własnie sie dowiedziałam, że od poniedziałku podwyżka silki o około 8 %  . Mi potrzebna jeszcze 12 na ściany działowe, a nigdzie jej nie ma, więc pewnie pojawi się po podwyżce


Właśnie zajrzałem do cennika Silki i...   :ohmy:  w zeszłym roku kupowałem bloczki 18 cm po ok. 2,30 zł brutto. Teraz są po 3,67  :ohmy:  A muszę dokupić ze dwie palety, bo zabrakło mi na taras  :Confused:

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Podłoga powinna być "zanurzona" w fundamencie. Czyli warstwa styropianu i część jastrychu. Jeżeli masz to wszystko nad fundamentem to albo masz obniżoną wysokość pomieszczeń na parterze albo podniesiony dom o 1 pustak. Gdybym miał ściany 24 cm to nie byłoby problemu. Niestety nie pomyślałem o tym przy podejmowaniu decyzji o grubości ścian  :sad:  .

----------


## dominikams

> Podłoga powinna być "zanurzona" w fundamencie. Czyli warstwa styropianu i część jastrychu. Jeżeli masz to wszystko nad fundamentem to albo masz obniżoną wysokość pomieszczeń na parterze albo podniesiony dom o 1 pustak.


Niezupełnie - u mnie murując fundament, zrobili go niżej, a ostatnią warstwę zastąpili bloczkami silikatowymi. Było to możliwe, bo budynek dosyć mocno wyniesiony ponad poziom gruntu (tzn. czesć mieszkalana, bo garaz jest niżej). Więc wysokości pomieszczeń się zgadzają.

----------


## anpi

> Podłoga powinna być "zanurzona" w fundamencie. Czyli warstwa styropianu i część jastrychu.


A to niby dlaczego? U mnie w projekcie jest zupełnie inaczej.

----------


## brachol

> Napisał Renatka&Petronek
> 
> Podłoga powinna być "zanurzona" w fundamencie. Czyli warstwa styropianu i część jastrychu.
> 
> 
> A to niby dlaczego? U mnie w projekcie jest zupełnie inaczej.


mozze zeby sie sciany nie przesunely?   :cool:

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Renatka&Petronek
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaa, coś czytałem tu na forum, że ściany domu mogą przesunąć się na ścianach fundamentowych, bo nie są z nimi związane, tylko stoją na papie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## brachol

> Aaaaaaaa, coś czytałem tu na forum, że ściany domu mogą przesunąć się na ścianach fundamentowych, bo nie są z nimi związane, tylko stoją na papie


szczegolnie jak ktos ciezszy sie oprze o sciane   :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## ksieciu

Odwiedzialam dzisiaj kilka skladow budowlanych poszukujac materialow i w kazdym odradzano mi budowanie z silikatow   :ohmy:   Nie mam pojecia dlaczego? Czy u Was bylo podobnie? tez wszyscy najpierw wybaluszali oczy a potem rekami i nogami probowali was od tego odwiezc ?

I jeszcze jedno. Nie obczytalam sie jeszcze na temat izolacji wystarczajaco duzo ale dzisiaj facet mnie zaskoczyl twierdzac ze nie ma potrzeby izolowac muru wiecej niz 12 cm bo kolejne warstwy izolacji (mowa glownie o styropianie 15 cm) nie daja juz poprawienia wspolczynnika przenikania ciepla  :Roll:  tylko cos 4 liczby po przecinku ?

Jaka grubosc izolacji stosowaliscie na murze 24 cm ? i jaki wtedy wspolczynnik wam wychodzi?

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> Napisał anpi
> 
> Aaaaaaaa, coś czytałem tu na forum, że ściany domu mogą przesunąć się na ścianach fundamentowych, bo nie są z nimi związane, tylko stoją na papie   
> 
> 
> szczegolnie jak ktos ciezszy sie oprze o sciane


np. King Kong

----------


## Sail

> Jaka grubosc izolacji stosowaliscie na murze 24 cm ? i jaki wtedy wspolczynnik wam wychodzi?


Jak kiedyś liczyłem to przy 20 cm styropianu wychodziło coś ok. 0,18 czy 0,17. 
Ja zamierzam dać 20 i wentylacje z odzyskiem i nie zamierzam sie stresować tym, że nie warto. Temat wałkowany na tym forum już wiele razy, ocieplenie zakładasz raz na wiele lat, a energia raczej nie tanieje... Mi zależy na niskich kosztach eksploatacji, a koszty inwestycyjne mam nadzieję, że udźwignę   :Wink2:

----------


## Maggie

> Własnie sie dowiedziałam, że od poniedziałku podwyżka silki o około 8 %  . Mi potrzebna jeszcze 12 na ściany działowe, a nigdzie jej nie ma, więc pewnie pojawi się po podwyżce


A skąd ta wiadomość?

----------


## Geno

> Napisał brachol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anpi
> 
> ...


Mogą w przypadku wysokiej piwnicy i braku przepony np. z 100mm chudeg betonu...

----------


## e.kala

> A skąd ta wiadomość?


Wysłałam e-maila do przedstawiciela Xelli z pytaniem, dlaczego nie ma silki 12. Odpowiedź, będzie po 23 września, ale droższa o 8% (podwyżka dotyczy całego asortymentu silki).

----------


## anpi

Właśnie robię taras, z silki która została po budowie, 18 cm. Ponieważ zabrakło mi jej, udałem się na poszukiwania. Tragedia. Nigdzie nie mają. Znalazłem w dwóch składach jakieś resztki - 3 palety bloczka BSD180 z Ludyni za 5 zł sztuka i 2 palety Silki E18. Wiecie, po ile ją kupiłem?

*Po 1,50 zł sztuka*

 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## ksieciu

> 2 palety Silki E18. Wiecie, po ile ją kupiłem?
> 
> *Po 1,50 zł sztuka*


Farciarz  :Lol:

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anpi
> 
> 2 palety Silki E18. Wiecie, po ile ją kupiłem?
> 
> *Po 1,50 zł sztuka*
> 
> 
> Farciarz


Szkoda, że tak mało mieli, bo bym kupił więcej i sprzedał później z niezłym zyskiem. Spekulacja jak w starych dobrych czasach  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Maggie

> A skąd ta wiadomość?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Wysłałam e-maila do przedstawiciela Xelli z pytaniem, dlaczego nie ma silki 12. Odpowiedź, będzie po 23 września, ale droższa o 8% (podwyżka dotyczy całego asortymentu silki).


Dzięki za informację. No to mi się dylemat rozwiązuje - pewnie będę budować z silikatów z Przysieczyna, bo różnica cenowa robi się dość znaczna.

----------


## filipek

Czeć

Potrzebuję około 40-50 szt. silki E12. Zabrakło na poddaszu na ostatniš warstwę cianek działowych. Murarze mówiš, żeby dać suporeks, ale nie chce pogarszać akustyki.
Może kto budował z silikatów i zostało mu kilka bloczków? Nie musi koniecznie być z Xelli.

Pozdrawiam
filipek 

PS
Budowa po zachodniej stronie Warszawy w Starych Babicach.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Dla zainteresowanych
Mam na sprzedaż SILKĘ "GrupaSilikaty" na paletach w folii (pozostałości po budowie):
2 palety silki 12 - 90 gr/szt.
1 palete silki 18 - 2 zł/szt.
Dziad nie chce przyjąć w hurtowni - twierdzi, że już zrobił kwartalną inwenture (?!) - rzadka reguła w hurtowniach.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

aha lokalizacja KONIN

----------

marcin_budowniczy,

nieco za daleko, by bym się skusił...  :cool:  

Czy ktoś budował z silikatów na pd od W-wy? Skąd braliście towar? W kilku składach już mi się goście marszczyli, że towar niechodliwy, rzadko ktoś z tego buduje, że nie sprowadzają, ale mogą wyjątkowo spróbować etc...  :Evil:   Nie chciałbym, by ktoś eksperymentował na moim materiale...

Pozdrawiam i proszę o radę,

----------


## dominikams

Spróbuj bezpośrednio - np w Jedlance: www.silikaty.net.pl
Co prawda ja do Marek zamawiałam (więc do mnie mają bliżej), ale np. pogor z naszego forum ostatnio też dogadała się z nimi i buduje z ich bloczków w Starych Babicach.

----------

OK

dzięki dominikams. będę próbował...  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam,

----------


## ksieciu

*Dominika* a jakiej jakosci byly bloczki z Jedlanki? Proste? Dalo sie je kleic na klej?
U mnie fachowcy najbardziej obawiaja sie tego ze bloczki beda nie rowne i zle bedzie sie kleilo.

Czy ktos ostatnio zamawial w Niemcach?
Jaka jest jakosc ich bloczkow?

Musze dzisiaj najpozniej jutro podjac decyzje ktore zamawiac bo za 10 dni zaczynamy murowanie w gore  :smile:

----------


## dominikams

księciu, na 27 stronie tego wątku pisałam (chyba 2 posty) o moich bloczkach. Zapraszam tez do mojego dziennika. Zdjęcia scian z tych bloczków są też w dzienniku pogor (Dziennik Pogorzelaków). Z Niemcami bedzie problem z transportem, odpuść sobie. My murujemy na klej, pogor też.

----------


## ksieciu

Jak na razie (ostateczne oferty maja mi dac w poniedzialek) nawet z transportem z Niemiec sa tansi o ponad 1600 zl za calosc. Dlatego sie caly czas zastanawiam.
Chcialabym tylko wiedziec czy jakosc jednych i drugich jest porownywalna czy Jedlanka ma lepszej jakosci, bardziej rowne czy Niemcy maja lepszej jakosci bloczki.

Ufff we wtorek najpozniej musze zamowic   :Roll:

----------


## dominikams

> Jak na razie (ostateczne oferty maja mi dac w poniedzialek) nawet z transportem z Niemiec sa tansi o ponad 1600 zl za calosc. Dlatego sie caly czas zastanawiam.
> Chcialabym tylko wiedziec czy jakosc jednych i drugich jest porownywalna czy Jedlanka ma lepszej jakosci, bardziej rowne czy Niemcy maja lepszej jakosci bloczki.
> 
> Ufff we wtorek najpozniej musze zamowic


No to może rozwiązali kwestię transportu. Jak ja dzwoniłam, to mówili, że korzystaja z przewoźników, bo własnego transportu nie mają. Cena za transport miała być ok. 600 zł, potem jak przyszło do konkretów to powiedzieli że 1000, albo i więcej. I to wyszło w ostatniej chwili, jak miałam składać zamówienie. 
I w tym momencie okazało się, że jednak Jedlanka była taniej. No, ale ja miałam bardzo dobrą cenę z Jedlanki - 2,84 za bloczek grubości 25 cm. Z Vatem i transportem.

----------


## ksieciu

> No to może rozwiązali kwestię transportu. Jak ja dzwoniłam, to mówili, że korzystaja z przewoźników, bo własnego transportu nie mają. Cena za transport miała być ok. 600 zł, potem jak przyszło do konkretów to powiedzieli że 1000, albo i więcej. I to wyszło w ostatniej chwili, jak miałam składać zamówienie. 
> I w tym momencie okazało się, że jednak Jedlanka była taniej. No, ale ja miałam bardzo dobrą cenę z Jedlanki - 2,84 za bloczek grubości 25 cm. Z Vatem i transportem.


Transport nadal maja za pomoca spedycji ale koszty facet okreslil mi na 600-700 zl +vat, troche drogie maja palety bo 15 zl + vat ale wiekszosc uda mi sie zwrocic z nastepnym transportem.

Cene z Jedlanki mialas rzeczywiscie rewelacyjna   :ohmy:  
Mnie za bloczki N25 z transportem i Vatem wyszlo 3,27 a z Niemcow jak na razie 2,28 + transport.
Myslisz zeby jeszcze pomeczyc Jedlanke? W sumie Ty zamawialas chyba w lipcu wiec chyba ceny az tak bardzo sie nie zmienily ?

----------


## dominikams

To prawda, zamawiałam w lipcu, ale ceny negocjowałam wczesną wiosną (albo nawet pod koniec zimy). Trzeba przyznać, ze zachowali się bardzo uczciwie i ceny zostały na takim poziomie, jak się umówiliśmy.
Palety maja po 7 i 9 zł netto, większośc do zwrotu, zostana tylko te z ostatniego transportu.

aha, i u mnie sporo więcej bloczków wyszło, patrząc na twój projekt. To tez pewnie wpłynęło na cenę.

Z Niemcami dokładnie taka sama gadka była - ok. 600 zł za transport, ale potem nagle cena poszybowała, bo - jak stwierdzili sprzedawcy - nie mogą znaleźć chetnego, który by woził te bloczki do W-wy za mniejsze pieniądze (mniej niż 1000). Dlatego sugeruje pisemne potwierdzenie od nich lub spedytora, za ile ten transport, żeby nie zostawili cię na lodzie. Transporty z Jedlanki zawsze były na czas, ale trzeba się z nimi umawiać z tygodniowym wyprzedzeniem (czasem krótszym), ja pierwsze dwa transpory od razu zaklepałam - chyba w odstępie 3 dniowym. Potem kilka razy przekładałam transport - bez problemów.

----------


## ksieciu

*Dominika* dzieki za rady w takim razie jutro zarzadam potwierdzenia pisemnego z Niemcow ze ten transport nie bedzie drozszy no i moze uda mi sie jeszcze ponegocjowac z Jedlanka   :Wink2:  W sobote najpozniej towar musi zajechac na budowe bo w poniedzialek z rana zaczynaja murowanie.

----------


## filipek

Czeć

Jakie upusty od ceny katalogowej udało wam się wynegocjować w Jedlance ? Będę zamawiał cegłe na elewacje za około 9 tys. złotych.
Porednik daje upust 13%. 

pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## dominikams

trudno powiedziec, jakie rabaty. Bo cena katalogowa jest przecież bez transportu. Szczerze mówiąc, ja nawet nie wiem, jaka jest cena katalogowa.

----------


## filipek

> trudno powiedziec, jakie rabaty. Bo cena katalogowa jest przecież bez transportu. Szczerze mówiąc, ja nawet nie wiem, jaka jest cena katalogowa.



To zapytam inaczej. Czy od pierwotnie wymienionej ceny, są skłonni udzielić rabatu i w jakiej wysokości. Wiem,że to zależy od zamówienia, ale tak orientacyjnie.
Pytam bo często się zdarza,że cena przez przedstawiciela jest znacznie niższa niż można samemu uzyskać biorąc towar jednorazowo.

pozdr
filipek

----------


## dominikams

Najprościej jest zadzwonić bezpośrednio i sie zapytac. Podadza ci cenę docelową i sobie sprawdzisz, czy od pośrednika będziesz miał taniej. Ja zamawiałam bezpośrednio, bo hurtownie proponowały mi tylko Silkę - za kosmiczne pieniądze.

----------


## ksieciu

Z tego co sie orientuje to rabat jest w wysokosci ok 20-22% to w Niemcach a w Jedlance chyba bardzo podobnie. 
Jesli masz ceny katalogowe to porownaj. Mi w Jedlance podali cene juz z transportem 3,27 zl/szt N25.

----------


## filipek

> Najprościej jest zadzwonić bezpośrednio i sie zapytac. Podadza ci cenę docelową i sobie sprawdzisz, czy od pośrednika będziesz miał taniej. Ja zamawiałam bezpośrednio, bo hurtownie proponowały mi tylko Silkę - za kosmiczne pieniądze.


Dzwoniłem wcześniej niż do pośrednika. Podali cenę bez transportu i z transportem. A posrednik podał ich cenę bez transportu jako katalogową i upust.
Oczywiscie mogę zadzwonić. Skojarzą natychmiast takie zamówienie na 11 tys,. sztuk cegieł i że pośrednik też pytał o to samo. Niby biznes to biznes i może niepotrzebnie sie szczypię, że chcę "wykiwać" pośrednika, ale jakoś mi to nie pasuje i dlatego sonduję.

pozdr
filipek

----------


## Bonzo

> Z tego co sie orientuje to rabat jest w wysokosci ok 20-22% to w Niemcach a w Jedlance chyba bardzo podobnie. 
> Jesli masz ceny katalogowe to porownaj. Mi w Jedlance podali cene juz z transportem 3,27 zl/szt N25.


A nie myslalas o tych duzych bloczkach 500x250x220? Dominika z nich muruje i chwali sobie. 
Ja dostalem na nie oferte 6,20 brutto z transportem i rozladunkiem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## holikk

Budowałem z silikatów Jedlanki na klej,  z dużych bloczków 500mm. Wymiary trzymały b. dobrze. Mogę rekomendować. Tylko murarze narzekali, że ciężkie.  :Confused:

----------


## mariuszdro

Witajcie,
ja też myślę o silce,
fajnie że znalazłem te posty,
jak będę miał chwilke to poczytam  :smile:

----------


## ksieciu

Jakos nie pomyslalam zupelnie o tych duzych bloczkach   :Roll:  

Dostalam ostateczna oferte z Niemiec z upustem 26% od ceny katalogowej na bloczki i 15% upust na klej. Jedlanka juz nizej nie zeszla.
Zamowienie dokonalam w Niemcach mam nadzieje ze material bedzie w porzadku, specjalnie transport zamowilam na sobote zeby widziec co przyjdzie i w razie czego bede odsylac jak przyjdzie jakis chlam. Choc zdaje sie ze Alison buduje z bloczkow z Niemiec i sobie je chwalila, Pan przez telefon tez powiedzial ze material jest rowny i bez problemu bedzie mozna kleic.

----------


## demex

Witam, 
STARTUJĘ w przyszłym tygodniu !!! Liczę na stan surowy przed zimą (dobudowa ~100m2). Powinni się wyrobić – jeśli będzie pogoda.
I od poziomu fundamentów małe pytanko. Majster chce z ziemi (domek podpiwniczony) wyjść bloczkami betonowymi, po wyjściu z ziemi izolacja pozioma a na to dopiero silikaty. Tak się robi? Mam przed sobą katalog techniczny i w nim jest napisane, że ściany zewnętrzne piwnicy z bloczka NP25 lub NP24 i izolacja pomiędzy fundamentami a pierwszą warstwą silikatów. 
Jak to wyglądało u was?
Czy literka ‘P’ oznacza ‘PEŁNY’? No bo w cenniku jaki dostałem w hurtowni nie ma czegoś takiego. Jest N25 itp.

Dzięki z góry za opinie.

----------


## e.kala

demex posłuchaj majstra.


Ja mam problem, bo silka podrożała i zniknęła. Nie ma jej nigdzie i nikt nie wie czy będzie. Dostawca u którego zamówiliśmy materiał na cały dom tez mówi, że niestety nie ma. Brakuje nam 24 palety silki 24. Zupełnie nie wiem co robić?

----------


## filipek

> demex posłuchaj majstra.
> 
> 
> Ja mam problem, bo silka podrożała i zniknęła. Nie ma jej nigdzie i nikt nie wie czy będzie. Dostawca u którego zamówiliśmy materiał na cały dom tez mówi, że niestety nie ma. Brakuje nam 24 palety silki 24. Zupełnie nie wiem co robić?


Cześć
Przeciesz nie zaprzestali produkcji, ale jak robota stoi to faktycznie problem. Dzwoń na infolinie, męcz dostawcę (też budowałem z silki i nieraz przyjeżdżały ciepłe bloczki), szukaj innych silikatów. Wiem że inny moduł, ale jak zaczniesz nową warstwę to nie widzę problemu.

pozdr
filipek

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> Witam, 
> STARTUJĘ w przyszłym tygodniu !!! Liczę na stan surowy przed zimą (dobudowa ~100m2). Powinni się wyrobić – jeśli będzie pogoda.
> I od poziomu fundamentów małe pytanko. Majster chce z ziemi (domek podpiwniczony) wyjść bloczkami betonowymi, po wyjściu z ziemi izolacja pozioma a na to dopiero silikaty. Tak się robi? Mam przed sobą katalog techniczny i w nim jest napisane, że ściany zewnętrzne piwnicy z bloczka NP25 lub NP24 i izolacja pomiędzy fundamentami a pierwszą warstwą silikatów. 
> Jak to wyglądało u was?
> Czy literka ‘P’ oznacza ‘PEŁNY’? No bo w cenniku jaki dostałem w hurtowni nie ma czegoś takiego. Jest N25 itp.
> 
> Dzięki z góry za opinie.


Tak, tak się robi.
Ja tak mam zrobione, tzn. piwnica z bloczków na 25 cm, izlolacje, stropik i reszta z SILKI 18 cm.
Majster ma rację.
Oczywiście oni - producenci Silikatów chcą żeby wszystko robić z SILKI - wiadomo chodzi o kasę  :Smile:

----------


## demex

> Tak, tak się robi.
> Ja tak mam zrobione, tzn. piwnica z bloczków na 25 cm, izlolacje, stropik i reszta z SILKI 18 cm.
> Majster ma rację.
> Oczywiście oni - producenci Silikatów chcą żeby wszystko robić z SILKI - wiadomo chodzi o kasę


Czyli jechać bloczkami betonowymi aż to stropu nad piwnicą? Teren jest pochyły i zastanawiam się jak położyć izolację poziomą. Z jednej strony wychodzi mi ok. 30 cm ponad ziemią, a na drugim końcu ok. 1.5 m nad ziemią. No i pasowało by położyć izolację schodkami czy jechać bloczkami betonowymi aż do stropu nad piwnicą ?! Cenowo jak liczyłem to wychodzi podobnie - czy silikaty czy beton ??

----------


## ksieciu

Przyjechaly dzisiaj rano bloczki z Niemiec. Dokladnie co do minuty  :Wink2:  a myslalam ze sobie troche dluzej pospie hiihii.
Na pierwszy rzut oka ich jakosc bardzo dobra. Wiecej pewnie powiem jak majstry je zobacza i zaczna murowac.

----------


## demex

Dostałem wycenę:
- bloczek N25 (25x25x22) - 2,60 sztuka
- bloczek 3NFD (250x120x220) - 140 sztuka.
- Pustak wentylacyjny  (250x250x220) - 2,75 sztuka 
Ceny z VAT i transportem i rozładunkiem. Producent Grupy Silikaty - konkretnie fabryka w Leżajsku. Dobra cena?

----------


## Geno

> Napisał marcin_budowniczy
> 
> Tak, tak się robi.
> Ja tak mam zrobione, tzn. piwnica z bloczków na 25 cm, izlolacje, stropik i reszta z SILKI 18 cm.
> Majster ma rację.
> Oczywiście oni - producenci Silikatów chcą żeby wszystko robić z SILKI - wiadomo chodzi o kasę 
> 
> 
> Czyli jechać bloczkami betonowymi aż to stropu nad piwnicą? Teren jest pochyły i zastanawiam się jak położyć izolację poziomą. Z jednej strony wychodzi mi ok. 30 cm ponad ziemią, a na drugim końcu ok. 1.5 m nad ziemią. No i pasowało by położyć izolację schodkami czy jechać bloczkami betonowymi aż do stropu nad piwnicą ?! Cenowo jak liczyłem to wychodzi podobnie - czy silikaty czy beton ??


nie komplikuj. bloczki do stropu. izolacja w poziomie.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> Napisał demex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marcin_budowniczy
> 
> ...


dokładnie

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Właśnie robią u mnie pełne deskowanie dachu.
Fajnie to wygląda - domek biały (silka) i zielony drewniany dach (deski impregnowane na zielono  :Smile: )

----------


## demex

Ja to farciarz jestem. Nie dość że znalazłem firmę za "normalne pieniądze" co ma czas w tym roku, to jeszcze nie miałem problemu (za drugim podejściem) znalazłem gościa który mi przesunie licznik gazu (teraz wisi w miejscu gdzie będą drzwi ze starej do nowej części domu). 
*W poniedziałek (16.10.2006) startuję. Rozbudowa domu a'la kostka z lat '70.*
Dzięki wszystkim za rady (patrz powyżej). Dziś podpisana umowa z budowlańcami. Do 10 grudnia ma stanąć stan surowy. Jak nie będzie mrozów oczywiście  :big grin:  E... tam na pewno nie będzie.
Piwniczki z bloczków betonowych. Parter i pięterko z silikatów. A na wiosnę wieniec pod dach, i reszta.... Ohoho się będzie działo  :big grin: 
Trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## ksieciu

*Demex* rzeczywiscie jestes farciarz  :smile:  My na swoja ekipe czekalismy od wczesnej wiosny do polowy wrzesnia. Dla nas przy wyborze ekipy istotna byla jakos wykonanych domow i ekipy ktore mialy wczesniej czas niestety z ta jakoscia byly raczej na bakier  :Wink2: 

Powodzenia !!!

----------


## e.kala

Silkę już mam, ale taka jestem zachłanna, że zamówiłam za dużo   :Lol:  
Jednak nie jest to problem, inni jeszcze się ucieszą.

Piętro szybko ruszyło, niedługo więźba, zrezygnowaliśmy z deskowania i papy, będzie membrana Delta Max i dachówka ceramiczna. Myślę, że może jeszcze w tym miesiącu  :big grin:  

marcin ile teraz kosztuje m3 desek impregnowanych?

----------


## ksieciu

U nas mury juz pna sie do gory, 3 sciany sa juz do polowy wymurowane. Bloczki rowniutkie, wykonawca zadowolony, klej dobrze wiaze.
Jeda rzecz tylko bardzo istotna. Moj wykonawca przeliczyl sie z wlasnymi silami twierdzac ze nie potrzeba mu polowek a teraz na gwalt by ich chcial. Dlatego trzeba zamowic 2-3 palety polowek (w Niemcach to bloczek 3NFD) na narożniki bo ciężko im przewiązywać (przynajmniej tak to nazywają).
W sobote porobie zdjecia scian to wstawie.

----------


## ksieciu

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanko jakie tynki robicie do scian z silikatow?
Mi wczoraj wykonawca polecil tynki tradycyjne maszynowe (cement+wapno) i na to cieniutko gipsem.
Czy sa jakies zalecenia odnosnie tynkow dla silikatow?

----------


## pablooo-exe

Mam pyanie do budujących "dwuwarstwowców"

czy wybrać silkę 18 czy 25 oraz jakie do każdej z nich ocieplenie

A moze ktoś z pobudowanych podpowie z jakiego materiału by budowali , budując drugi domek  :Roll:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

A my ruszyliśmy dwa tygodnie temu (4.10). Właśnie ekipa układa bloczki betonowe na ławach. Pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia stan 0 ma być gotowy, a potem lecą silikaty 24 z Białegostoku. No i git. Majster nie ma opinii. Mówi, że budował ze wszystkiego i jest mu wszystko jedno. W jego opinii największą zaletą silikatów są ich równe wymiary i brak strachu o zachowanie pionów i poziomów ścian. No to super.

Pozdr.
EiM

----------


## K74

> Mam pyanie do budujących "dwuwarstwowców"
> 
> czy wybrać silkę 18 czy 25 oraz jakie do każdej z nich ocieplenie
> 
> A moze ktoś z pobudowanych podpowie z jakiego materiału by budowali , budując drugi domek


To ja odpowiem, że buduję z 18, ale drugi raz wybrałabym 24. Przy cieńszych ścianach nasza ekipa miała problem z wieńcem (w projekcie był opuszczony). I nadproża do cieńszych ścian też jest trudniej dostać. 24 to taki standardowy wymiar bloczków, do których można łatwo dopasować inne materiały i elementy.

----------


## e.kala

My budujemy z silki 24 i myślę, że to dobry wybór.
Majster, który był zwolennikiem porothermu stwierdził, że:
1. Silka jest równa i dobrze się z niej buduje.
2. Cięcie silki nie stanowi problemu, czego sie obawiałam. Fakt, że tarcze do szlifierki katowej się zużywają i 1 dobra tarcza boscha nie wystarczyła.
3. Mniej jest strat materiału przy cięciu niż przy porothermie, który się bardziej kruszy.
4. Silka jest ciężka, ale lżejsza od bloczków betonowych, więc nie jest źle.

Moje opinie:
1. Ściana równa, ładna.
2. Odpadów faktycznie mało.
3. Silka łatwo chłonie wodę co widać na niej po deszczu, laniu stropu.
4. Silka jest obecnie materiałem trudnodostępnym. Rada dla osób budujących z silki czy też silikatów 25, warto zakupić i mieć na działce cały materiał bo nie mozna ufać ludziom z hurtowni  :Mad:  .
5. Uważam, że budowanie z materiałów na pióro- wpust ma wiele zalet. Ściany równiutkie, bez spoin pionowych   :Lol: 
6. W projekcie był porotherm 30, więc dom nam się powiększył   :Wink2:

----------


## RobSto

Witam ciepło SILIKATowców, obawiam się po przeczytaniu waszych opinii wtopiłem i skłonię się do silikatu 24 + styropian (a myślałem nad keramzytem). Mam pytanie do
*Ela_i_Maciek* 
w jakim stanie i jakiej jakości były silikaty z Białegostoku, jak dawno je nabyliście i jakie ceny udało sie Wam wytargować? Będę wdzięczny za info. Pozdrawiam.  :Lol:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

RobSto,

niestety nie umiemy jeszcze ocenić, bo pierwszego transportu oczekujemy 2 listopada... Cena też nie jest nam do końca znana, bo materiał kupowała frima-generalny wykonawca. W pamięci mamy cenę 2.60 netto za sztukę.

Pozdr.
EiM

----------


## RobSto

Witam ponownie,
Planuje ruszyć z budową na wiosnę, ale znając realia juz rozgladam się za ekipą. Mam pytanie/prośbę - czy ktoś ma do polecenia ekipę z Białegostoku, która zna Silikaty i nie robi fuszerki?

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Zajrzyj do mojego dziennika budowy...

Pozdr.
M

----------


## mirmil

> Napisał pablooo-exe
> 
> Mam pyanie do budujących "dwuwarstwowców"
> 
> czy wybrać silkę 18 czy 25 oraz jakie do każdej z nich ocieplenie
> 
> A moze ktoś z pobudowanych podpowie z jakiego materiału by budowali , budując drugi domek 
> 
> 
> To ja odpowiem, że buduję z 18, ale drugi raz wybrałabym 24. Przy cieńszych ścianach nasza (kiepska) ekipa miała problem z wieńcem. I nadproża do cieńszych ścian też jest trudniej dostać. 24 to taki standardowy wymiar bloczków, do których można łatwo dopasować inne materiały i elementy.


 a ja powiem tak nigdy w zyciu wiecej silki 18 cm
wlasnie wybudowalem z tego materialu parter
kierownik budowy przy kazdej wizycie strasznie marudzi, ze boi sie ze sciany sie nie nadaja
rzeczywiscie sa bardzo wiotkie i po prostu strach je ruszac
jedna scianka miedzy oknami mi sie oderwala po lekkim puknieciu
teraz nadal stoi ale juz sie chwieje
w ogole kuc teraz praktycznie nie moge, bo juz i tak jest chude

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

Wybudowałem z silki 18-stki
Jestem b.b. zadowolony:
- ściany stabilne (ekipa wie co znaczy wiązanie ścian)
- kierownik zadowolony (najważniejsze - odporność na ściskanie 15)
- faktycznie nie będę kuł w ścianie dziury na akwarium - są za cienkie  :Smile: 
Budynek usługowy również będę budował z 18-stki.
Dobry zakup, chociaż te bycze pustaki żużlowe z PRL-u też miały coś w sobie.

----------


## RobSto

Dzieki wielkie dla  Ela_i_Maciek  za namiar na ekipe, jak ktos ma jeszcze to ja z chęcią.   :Lol:   Mam pytanie  - w hurtowni mam bloczki jamnik 505x250x220 i standard 255x250x220 i dylemat, króre wybrać.   :Confused:   Ekipa budowlana wolała by pewnie mniejsze (bo lżejsze), ale przy wiekszych pójdzie pewnie mniej zaprawy. Czy ktoś przeszedł juz ten temat?

----------


## demex

> Dzieki wielkie dla  Ela_i_Maciek  za namiar na ekipe, jak ktos ma jeszcze to ja z chęcią.    Mam pytanie  - w hurtowni mam bloczki jamnik 505x250x220 i standard 255x250x220 i dylemat, króre wybrać.    Ekipa budowlana wolała by pewnie mniejsze (bo lżejsze), ale przy wiekszych pójdzie pewnie mniej zaprawy. Czy ktoś przeszedł juz ten temat?


Mi majster kazał zamowic te mniejsze, ze względu na ich kruchość. Mówił mi że jak kiedyś im przywiezli 50'tki to 20% była pęknięta.[/i][/list]

----------


## dominikams

A mi kazali zamówić te większe. I lepiej się im z nich murowało (bo pierwszy transport zamówiłam tych mniejszych - do głowy mi nie przyszło, że ktoś przy zdrowych zmysłach bedzie chciał sie szarpać z tymi klocami   :Wink2:   ważą chyba ok. 35 kg   :ohmy:  )

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

silikaty też lekkie nie są...

----------


## mirmil

widze, ze nikt nie wzial sobie do serca moich przestrog dotyczacych silki 18
no coz
ja chcecie
ja wiem co mowie bo mam sciany z silki 18 i z silki 24
te 24 sa na prawde solidne i jestem z nich zadowolony natomiast te z 18 kosztuja mnie mnostwo nerwow i co jakis czas zastanawiam sie jakie srodku podjac aby "wzmocnic" dziadowskie sciany z silki 18

na prawde ostrzegam - nie warto pakowac sie w silke 18- to pozorna korzysc a w rezultacie same nerwy

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

o, przepraszam. Ja sobie wziąłem. Co prawda z założenia miały być ściany 24 cm (i takie będą), ale na wszelki wypadek spytałem dziś majstra, co o takich 18 centymetrowych ścianach sądzi. Powiedział, dość niecenzuralnie, co myśli. Z jego opinii wynikało, że najlepsza jest ceramika, a najlepiej ok. 30 cm grubości (+ 12 cm styro). TO jego zdaniem optymalny zestaw na warunki klimatyczne w Polsce.

Cóż, ja już od dawna jestem zafixowany na silikaty i na ceramikę się nie zdecyduję. Ale 30 cm??? Chyba przesada.

Pozdr.
M

----------


## Sail

> widze, ze nikt nie wzial sobie do serca moich przestrog dotyczacych silki 18
> no coz
> ja chcecie
> ja wiem co mowie bo mam sciany z silki 18 i z silki 24
> te 24 sa na prawde solidne i jestem z nich zadowolony natomiast te z 18 kosztuja mnie mnostwo nerwow i co jakis czas zastanawiam sie jakie srodku podjac aby "wzmocnic" dziadowskie sciany z silki 18
> 
> na prawde ostrzegam - nie warto pakowac sie w silke 18- to pozorna korzysc a w rezultacie same nerwy


Ja osobiście jestem zdecydowany na 24, ale w sobotę miałem przyjemność oglądać dom jednej z forumowiczek postawiony właśnie z 18 i jakoś nie nażekali, ściany stały elegancko i nie zabronili sie o nie opierać  :Wink2:  
Może jednak to wina wykonawcy a nie grubości ściany  :Roll:

----------


## ksieciu

> Ja osobiście jestem zdecydowany na 24, ale w sobotę miałem przyjemność oglądać dom jednej z forumowiczek postawiony właśnie z 18 i jakoś nie nażekali, ściany stały elegancko i nie zabronili sie o nie opierać  
> Może jednak to wina wykonawcy a nie grubości ściany


Tu raczej bym sie zastanowila, system budowy domów jednorodzinnych o ścianach gr. 18 cm ma wszelkie certyfikaty jakosci i gdyby przypadki chwiejnosci scian powtarzaly sie na pewno bloczki gr. 18 cm nie zostalyby dopuszczone do sprzedarzy a producent nie mogly ich reklamowac jako wyrobu do budowy scian.
Dlatego ja rowniez sadze ze problem z 'chwiejnoscia' scian jest raczej z winy wykonawcy a nie produktu.
Poza tym po lekturze tego watku widac ze jest duzo zadowolonych wlascicieli domow wybudowanych z silikatow 18 cm.  :Wink2:

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> widze, ze nikt nie wzial sobie do serca moich przestrog dotyczacych silki 18
> no coz
> ja chcecie
> ja wiem co mowie bo mam sciany z silki 18 i z silki 24
> te 24 sa na prawde solidne i jestem z nich zadowolony natomiast te z 18 kosztuja mnie mnostwo nerwow i co jakis czas zastanawiam sie jakie srodku podjac aby "wzmocnic" dziadowskie sciany z silki 18
> 
> na prawde ostrzegam - nie warto pakowac sie w silke 18- to pozorna korzysc a w rezultacie same nerwy


Zmień fachowców.
Jeżeli ktoś nie ma pojęcia o murowaniu to ściana jednowarstwowa z 50-tek będzie się kiwała.
Z 18-stek można murować domy do 4 kondygnacji ! - odsyłam do dokumentacji SILKI. 
Czytając o problemach ze stropem, oknami, elektryką dot. 18-stek kręcę głową i współczuje inwestorom doboru fachmenów.

----------


## Pietrov

Chwiejność Silka E18? W jakim sensie? Jest na tej ścianie wieniec?

----------


## mirmil

nie chodzi mi o to ze sciany sa chwiejne
tylko jakby zbyt "wysmukle"
fahcowcow mialem dobrych- sciany wymurowane wzorowo z odchylkami w paru miejscach dochodzacymi do max 5 mm

nie napisalem tutaj tego co napisalem zeby kogokolwiek zniechecac, bo jest mi obojetne z czego zbudujecie sciany

pisze o tym dlatego ze kosztuja mnie te sciany wiele nerwow i dlatego uznalem, ze fakt ten jest godny podzielenia sie z tymi ktorzy chca sluchac

problem tych 18 polega na tym, ze :

1. kazdy kto odwiedza budowe od razu zauwaza, ze sciany sa jakies za cienkie- nie przykladalbym do tego wiekszej wagi, gdyby nie to ze jest to juz meczace tlumaczyc kazdemu, ze sciany wedlugo wszelkiego prawdopodobienstwa maja wytrzymac i gdyby do tej grupy osob nie zaliczal sie moj kierownik budowy, ktory przy kazdej wizycie ma grobowa mine i twierdzi, ze wszystko jest fajnei ale on sie boi o te sciany- im blizej konca budowy, tym bardziej on sie boi o te sciany

2. kiedy uderzyc lekko piescia w ta sciane to "sprezynuje" ona - co wydaje mi sie jakies nie tego...

optycznie tez musze przyznac, ze sciana nie wyglada zbyt imponujaco

mam dwie sciany wybudowane z silki 24 i musze powiedziec ze to na prawde porzadna sciana pozbawiona powyzszych wad

----------


## dragon2006

Witam
Mam dylemat,póżną wiosną zaczynam budowe,
ze względu na ciągle rosnące ceny silikatów chciałbym
dokonać zakupu pustaków już teraz i magazynować je na działce(oczywiście palety są ofoliowane,dodatkowo zabezpiecze je jeszcze grubą folią) czy mimo tak zabezpieczonych pustaków mogą im zaszkodzić warunki atmosferyczne(wilgoć,mróż).Proszę o radę.
Pozdr.

----------


## woody

> Witam
> Mam dylemat,póżną wiosną zaczynam budowe,
> ze względu na ciągle rosnące ceny silikatów chciałbym
> dokonać zakupu pustaków już teraz i magazynować je na działce(oczywiście palety są ofoliowane,dodatkowo zabezpiecze je jeszcze grubą folią) czy mimo tak zabezpieczonych pustaków mogą im zaszkodzić warunki atmosferyczne(wilgoć,mróż).Proszę o radę.
> Pozdr.


Ja kupuje w grudniu, myślę a nawet jestem pewiem że ceny zejdą do normalnego poziomu.

Co Wy na to?

----------


## demex

> Napisał dragon2006
> 
> Witam
> Mam dylemat,póżną wiosną zaczynam budowe,
> ze względu na ciągle rosnące ceny silikatów chciałbym
> dokonać zakupu pustaków już teraz i magazynować je na działce(oczywiście palety są ofoliowane,dodatkowo zabezpiecze je jeszcze grubą folią) czy mimo tak zabezpieczonych pustaków mogą im zaszkodzić warunki atmosferyczne(wilgoć,mróż).Proszę o radę.
> Pozdr.
> 
> 
> ...


Ceny Silikatów z Leżajska (grupa Silikaty) w najtańszej hurtowni w okolicy (Dom-Bud Żołynia) - konkretnie pustak 25x25x22 (na piór-wpust):

- 05 października - jak byłem tam pierwszy raz, to 2.60 brutto z transportem (ok. 20 km) i rozładunkiem,
- 23 października - zamówiłem 36 palet po 2.80 za sztukę
- po 1 Listopada Gościu mi powiedział, że będą po ok 3.00zł.
Aż nie chce mi się myśleć co będzie w grudniu !?

----------


## e.kala

Jeżeli chodzi o silkę to najtaniej było w tym roku w czerwcu, były promocje, upusty, transport gratis. Teraz jest drogo, nigdzie jej nie ma i nikt nie chce rozmawiac o upustach.
Silki już nie będę kupować   :Lol:  , a żałuję, że latem nie zwiozłam jej całej w tamtej cenie. Nie zrobiłam tak bo uznałam, że jeśli hurtownia będzie przywozić materiał partiami będzie wygodniej, po zalaniu stropu wstawią palety na dach. Wszystko byłoby fajnie, gdyby nie to, że silka w pewnym momencie znikła i trzeba było kupować z innych źródeł po wysokiej cenie.

----------


## demex

Teraz też nie jest za wesoło. Jak wczoraj zamawiałem to gościu od razu dzwonił do fabryki aby mu odłożyli (zarezerwowali) palety dla mnie.

----------


## K74

> Napisał K74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pablooo-exe
> 
> ...


Ee...no, aż tak źle to nie jest. Ściany się nie chwieją, opierać się można. Mam też część ścian z 24 i różnicy w stabilności nie widać. Tylko _fachofcy_ sobie z nimi gorzej radzą, co ze względu na znane powszechnie trudności ze znalezieniem dobrej ekipy budowlanej, może mieć niebagatelne znaczenie. Przy dobrych murarzach 18 jest ok. Pozwala uzyskać większą powierzchnię mieszkalną, jest tańsza niż 24, a różnica we współczynnikach U jest niewielka.

----------


## Pietrov

Silka E18 to dobry materiał, ma wszystkie atesty, także wytrzymałościowe. Ograniczeniem, może być mniejsza głębokość możliwego do wykonania bruzdowania, niż przy E24 (np. przy podejściach dla kaloryferów) - ale jak ekipa dobra, to nie zrobi otworu większego niż potrzeba i będzie ok.
Samo odczucie "chwiejności" to chyba kwestia stereotypów. Ktoś przyzwyczajony do domów z grubymi ścianami, może nie mieć odrazu przekonania do cieńkich ścian 18cm. Taki porotherm 44, a silka 18 rzeczywiście nieprzystają do siebie. Jak majster ma wątpliwości, to znaczy to tylko tyle, że wcześniej nie robił w tym materiale - a szkoda, bo lepszy byłby człowiek z doswiadczeniem w murowaniu tym materiałem.
I nie ma żadnego problemu z nadprozami dla E18, bo to dokładnie 2xL19. Przy E24 trzeba wypełniać betonem.

Producent Silki podaje, że już z E15 można ściany zewnętrze wykonywać   :cool:

----------


## Maggie

> Napisał woody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dragon2006
> 
> ...


Od 1 listopada będzie podwyżka bloczków z Grupy Silikaty. A poza tym też ich zaczyna brakować. Jeszcze we wrześniu wystarczyło zamawiać 18 z tygodniowym wyprzedzeniem, a teraz i dwa tygodnie - to tak na styk. Poza tym okazało się, że nie ma 18 w najbliższym mi zakładzie w Przysieczynie i muszę ściągać z Ostrołęki = wyższe koszty transportu. Echchch!   :Mad:

----------


## woody

A ja jednak upieram się że w grudniu/styczniu cena będzie najniższa,
ja pamiętam w grudniu zeszłego roku z Ludyni przed negocjacjami bloczek 24 kosztował 2,1 netto.

Skończy sie sezon budowlany, zaczną się martwe miesiące, hurtownicy ochłoną i zejdą z cenami na ziemię. Producenci nie będą przecież zatrzymywać produkcji na zimowe miesiące a magazynować takich ilości też nie mają gdzie.

Ja spokojnie czekam grudnia/stycznia.
Jak zamówię to napisze po ile

----------


## Gonga

A ja muszę kupić już. Chciałam budować z Silikatów Klucze 18, pełnych na pióro i wpust, ale po telefonie dzisiejszym do Kluczy jestem załamana. Nie produkują już bloczków pełnych, jedynie na zamówienie, na koniec listopada. Dostępne na dzień dzisiejszy są jedynie bloczki drążone, wytrzymałość 15. Jak myślicie, czy na ściany 18, wystarczą bloczki drążone (parter, piętro i poddasze)? Czy szukać gdzieś indziej bloczków pełnych? I gdzie najbliżej do Krakowa?

----------


## RobSto

Helou,

dostałem dziś ofertę z hurtowni na bloczki:
505x250x220- 5,33 brutto
255x250x220- 2,66 brutto
+ 24 zł za paletę za transport z HDS. Czas realizacji - 2 tygodnie.

Czekam jeszcze na ofertę od producenta. Producent twierdzi że w okresie listopad-luty nie spodziewa się podwyżek ani spadku cen - bo jest duuuuży popyt. Za to proponuje mi poczekać z zakupem sturopianu - bo to spadnie w styczniu.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## woody

> Helou,
> 
> 255x250x220- 2,66 brutto
> + 24 zł za paletę za transport z HDS. Czas realizacji - 2 tygodnie.
> 
> Czekam jeszcze na ofertę od producenta. Producent twierdzi że w okresie listopad-luty nie spodziewa się podwyżek ani spadku cen - bo jest duuuuży popyt. Za to proponuje mi poczekać z zakupem sturopianu - bo to spadnie w styczniu.


ta cena to nie jest taka zła

a co do spodziewania się producenta, to powiem tak,
bum jaki obserwujemy w budownictwie spowodował niestety ostre podwyżki cen, podwyżki te nie są jednak w dużym stopniu odzwierciedleniem podwyżek cen surowców, niestety są to podwyżki sztucznie nadmuchiwane przez hurtowników, którzy mają w tej chwili swoje 5 minut.
Niestety to pięć minut spowoduje, że wzrośnie pułap cen na wiosnę 2007 - ale myślę że tylko w ciężkiej budowlance.
Choć bum w budowlance powinno też przełożyć się na wykończeniówkę, (czego na razie nie widać ani w obrotach ani w cenach) - ale w przyszłym roku pewnie też zdrożeje - módlmy się, aby nie było to takie przyrosty jak na ciężkiej budowlance.
Niestety uważam, że tak duży wzrost cen obserwujemy tylko, w tzw detalu myślę że nie dotknęło to tak bardzo dużych inwestycji (czyli np deweloperów czy przetargów) uważam że nadmiar pieniądza na rynku głównie z kredytów spowodował dobrą sytuację ale jak to bywa w Polsce każdy chce ją wykorzystać jak najszybciej a to duży błąd.

Tak, więc na dziś każdy producent powie, że nie obniży ceny, ale jak każdej zimy da większy upust hurtowni za zakupy w martwym sezonie i pewnie jeszcze wydłuży termin płatności.

Podsumowując:
W budowlance zawsze była sezonowość i zawsze będzie (z wyjątkami, kiedy to państwo coś nam likwiduje wtedy grudzień jest inny) a tak to grudzień czy już koniec listopada to inwentaryzacje, podwójny podatek i przede wszystkim święta, a potem styczeń luty to już tylko oczekiwanie na wiosnę. A dla producentów rosnące stany magazynowe, a każdy z niż woli mieć należności i wykonanie sprzedaży niż zamrożoną w magazynie kasę.

PS. moi informatorzy z północy donoszą o spadkach cen styropianu, mało tego uważają że to początek większych spadków związanych z końcem sezonu na ten towar i tak będzie ze wszystkim

----------


## Gonga

Drodzy Spece od budowania silką!

Pomóżcie rozwiązać dylemat: ściana konstrukcyjna 18 silka + 15 styro - dać bloczek pełny i drążony?????

Pilna, na wczoraj   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Gonga

Chodziło mi oczywiście: PEŁNY CZY DRĄŻONY?


sorki

----------


## Pietrov

No jeśli masz wybór to pełny bloczek silka będzie lepszy.
Cięższy ale łatwiejszy w przycinaniu i robieniu później bruzd czy wkręcaniu większych śrub.

----------


## Darek_P

Drążony bloczek ma jednak lepsze właściwości izolacyjne dzięki komorom powietrznym. Przy silikatach nie ma to może aż takiego znaczenia, ale zawsze ...

Jak zgłębiałem temat na wiosnę, to Xella zalecała gdzieś w katalogach na ściany piwnic bloczki pełne (wytrzymałość) a powyżej drążone.

U mnie stoją już zadaszone i "zaoknione" ściany z drążonych polskich silikatów 24.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> A ja muszę kupić już. Chciałam budować z Silikatów Klucze 18, pełnych na pióro i wpust, ale po telefonie dzisiejszym do Kluczy jestem załamana. Nie produkują już bloczków pełnych, jedynie na zamówienie, na koniec listopada. Dostępne na dzień dzisiejszy są jedynie bloczki drążone, wytrzymałość 15. Jak myślicie, czy na ściany 18, wystarczą bloczki drążone (parter, piętro i poddasze)? Czy szukać gdzieś indziej bloczków pełnych? I gdzie najbliżej do Krakowa?


WYSTARCZĄ !
Czy Wy nie czytacie atestów, ulotek?
Jest napisane, że do 4 kondygnacji można stawiać.
Kierbud jak zobaczy, że jest 15-stka na ściskanie to nie będzie miał żadnych przeciwskazań - chyba, że matoł jakiś.
Ja mam z 18-stek drążonych.
Super sprawa.

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Gonga
> 
> A ja muszę kupić już. Chciałam budować z Silikatów Klucze 18, pełnych na pióro i wpust, ale po telefonie dzisiejszym do Kluczy jestem załamana. Nie produkują już bloczków pełnych, jedynie na zamówienie, na koniec listopada. Dostępne na dzień dzisiejszy są jedynie bloczki drążone, wytrzymałość 15. Jak myślicie, czy na ściany 18, wystarczą bloczki drążone (parter, piętro i poddasze)? Czy szukać gdzieś indziej bloczków pełnych? I gdzie najbliżej do Krakowa?
> 
> 
> WYSTARCZĄ !
> Czy Wy nie czytacie atestów, ulotek?
> Jest napisane, że do 4 kondygnacji można stawiać.
> Kierbud jak zobaczy, że jest 15-stka na ściskanie to nie będzie miał żadnych przeciwskazań - chyba, że matoł jakiś.
> ...


Myślisz,ze jedynym czynnikiem decydującum o wytrzymałości ściany jest wytrzymałość na ściskanie? Daruj sobie teksty o matołach...

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

pisałem jedynym??
MATOŁY MATOŁY MATOŁY są kierowinikami budów - oczywiście nie generalizuje.
Spotkałem kierownika (pani mgr inż.) MATOŁA nad MATOŁAMI.
Dostała się do architektury, zrobiła uprawnienia za PRL-u, 3ma się stołka naście lat i chodzi z głową tak wysoko, że jak pada to jej do nosa woda kapie.
Zaprojektowała w taki sposób strop, zbrojenie w ławach, że ręcę opadają.
Musiałbym pokazać rysunki, mało tego pracuje w architekturze !
Jak to zobaczyli ludzie co się znają to się za głowę łapali - kto jej dał uprawnienia.
Ta pani "kierownik" nie wiedziała co to są obliczenia statyczne, nie wiedziała, że wogóle można stawiać z 18-stek, w projekcie byk na byku i byka popędza. 
Kasę bierzę olbrzymią za "kierowanie" budową, adaptacje itp.

Są też kierownicy - z wykształceniem technicznym, co czapkę z głowy przed nimi ściągam. 
Podkreślam MATOŁY są kierownikami budów. Nie mylić z "wszyscy kierownicy to MATOŁY"

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Tak jest w każdym fachu ... chirurdzy zaszywają różne różności ludziom w brzuchach, policjanci jeżdżą po pijaku, itd., itp.

Nie ma reguły. Każdego natomiast Bozia obdarzyła rozumem, żeby sam ocenił, jaki kierownik potencjalnie mu się trafił!

Pozdr.
M

----------


## demex

Na przykład mnie się trafił taki za pięć stówek (wręczanych w tajemnicy przed jego żoną   :big grin:   ). Ale do takiego trzeba mieć dobrą ekipę.

----------


## RobSto

Zwracam się raz jeszcze z duuużą prośbą o polecenie ekipy do Silki z Białegostoku - czas płynie chcę ruszyć wiosną, a o ekipę b trudno.

Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

RobSto,

a pytałeś w składach budowlanych? Pamiętam, że kiedy my jeździliśmy z Elą dowiadywać się o ceny różnych materiałów, to w niektórych składach proponowano nam również ekipy. Ostatecznie nie skorzystaliśmy z propozycji, ponieważ zdecydowaliśmy się na generalnego wykonawcę (z Białegostoku właśnie, mimo że nie budujemy się akurat tam). 

Jeden skład, w którym proponowano nam również ekipę (i w którym generalnie chwalono silikaty) mieści się przy Szosie Baranowickiej, mniej więcej na przeciw takiej dużej cerkwi wyłożonej z zewnątrz piaskowym klinkierem.

Pozdr.
M

----------


## ZakWr

A ja mam konkretne pytanie o mechanikę budowli

Kto ma ścianki kolankowe z silikatów 18cm?  A jakie macie rozpiętości dachów, ich konstukcje i kąty nachylenia?

Bo ja mam problem z konstruktorem ;-( twierdzi że przy takiej ścianie 
mimo słupków i wieńca będzie za mała wytrzymałość na rozepchanie.
Dom mam mieć długi, ponad 15 metrów, ściana kolankowa ok 120cm
no i tu taki klops ;-(. Chce mi wszystkie ściany nośne zmienić na 24cm :wink:

----------


## mirmil

to widze, ze nasi kierownicy by se mogli podac rece  :wink: 

ja sie na tym nie znam - nie moj fach
ale nie sadze, zeby te scianki kolankowe rzeczywiscie pracowaly najakies rozpychanie...

----------


## Geno

> to widze, ze nasi kierownicy by se mogli podac rece 
> 
> ja sie na tym nie znam - nie moj fach
> ale nie sadze, zeby te scianki kolankowe rzeczywiscie pracowaly najakies rozpychanie...


Weź dwie deski takie na 20x10 cm, ustaw je względe siebie tal /\ łącząc u góry jakims wkretem np. , dół deski oprzyj o kamyczek o/\o i teraz naciśnij dłonią kalenicę a zobaczysz czy nie rozpycha....

----------


## K74

> A ja mam konkretne pytanie o mechanikę budowli
> 
> Kto ma ścianki kolankowe z silikatów 18cm?  A jakie macie rozpiętości dachów, ich konstukcje i kąty nachylenia?
> 
> Bo ja mam problem z konstruktorem ;-( twierdzi że przy takiej ścianie 
> mimo słupków i wieńca będzie za mała wytrzymałość na rozepchanie.
> Dom mam mieć długi, ponad 15 metrów, ściana kolankowa ok 120cm
> no i tu taki klops ;-(. Chce mi wszystkie ściany nośne zmienić na 24cm


Mam kolankowe z 18-tki. Więźba początkowo miała być wsparta częściowo na stropie za pośrednictwem HEB-ów (stalowa rama). Konstruktor zamienił mam więźbę na całkowicie drewnianą i to tak zaprojektowaną, że na poddaszu nie ma ani jednego słupa (dowolność aranżacji wnętrza). Ścianę kolankową wzmocnił słupkami żelbetowymi (co 1,5m) i kazał wzmocnić wieniec dachowy. Dom ma ok. 14x14m. Dach zaczynamy robić na początku listopada. Wkleję zdjęcia, jeżeli nie zapomnę.

----------


## prosciu

pytanie do tych co juz wybudowali 
czy zabezpiecliście jakoś ściany na zimę 
stan surowy otwarty bez wykonanego ocieplenia 
niech si ektoś wypowie kto nie zabezpieczał ścian 
jak bloczki przezyły zimę czy nie za bardzo namokły itd....

----------


## K74

U *anpiego* silikaty stały całą zimę (nawet bez dachu) i wszystko w porządku. My też zostawimy na zimę, ale o wrażeniach opowiem wiosną 2007.

----------


## Geno

> pytanie do tych co juz wybudowali 
> czy zabezpiecliście jakoś ściany na zimę 
> stan surowy otwarty bez wykonanego ocieplenia 
> niech si ektoś wypowie kto nie zabezpieczał ścian 
> jak bloczki przezyły zimę czy nie za bardzo namokły itd....


Mam na swoim osiedlu dom z silikatów, stoi be tynków 3 rok, jedyne efekty to w niektórych miejscach żółte zacieki. Inny przykład - stare przemysłowe budynki, cegła silikatowa bez tynku i po ponad 40 latach jedynie brud ....

----------


## mirmil

> Napisał mirmil
> 
> to widze, ze nasi kierownicy by se mogli podac rece 
> 
> ja sie na tym nie znam - nie moj fach
> ale nie sadze, zeby te scianki kolankowe rzeczywiscie pracowaly najakies rozpychanie...
> 
> 
> Weź dwie deski takie na 20x10 cm, ustaw je względe siebie tal /\ łącząc u góry jakims wkretem np. , dół deski oprzyj o kamyczek o/\o i teraz naciśnij dłonią kalenicę a zobaczysz czy nie rozpycha....



to juz lepiej powiedz cos konkretnego na temat tych 18 cm

widze ze na cwiczenia praktyczne ci sie zabralo
to ja tez ci zadam
wez te deski polacz jetkami i ustaw na wrotkach
pozniej mozesz nawet sobie obciazyc
jak na moj gust to nie powinny sie rozjechac  :wink:

----------


## mirmil

oj widze geno, ze cs nie kwapisz sie wacpan z odpowiedzia na to pytanko....  :wink:

----------


## Geno

> oj widze geno, ze cs nie kwapisz sie wacpan z odpowiedzia na to pytanko....


Jętka niby ma być tym antidotum   :big grin:  Zrób sobie ten model z patyczkami jednak.

----------


## marcinpszczyna

prosciu u mnie był stan surowy otwarty w zimie 2004 roku. Bloczki nieocieplone jakoś przetrzymały zimę a później lato. Dopiero w październiku 2005 roku było robione ocieplenie. Nie widziałym aby któryś z bloczków uległ uszkodzeniu.

----------


## mirmil

> Napisał mirmil
> 
> oj widze geno, ze cs nie kwapisz sie wacpan z odpowiedzia na to pytanko.... 
> 
> 
> Jętka niby ma być tym antidotum   Zrób sobie ten model z patyczkami jednak.


to ty jestes niby konstruktorem to powiedz ty mi czy jetki daja tu jakies gwarancje,czy raczej nalezy brac pod uwage tarcie krokwii o murlate
i lamanie scianki kolankowej

masz jakas wize w tym temacie ?czy po prostu klasycznie macisz wode?

pytam z czystej bezinteresownej ciekawosci  :wink:

----------


## Duży Boban

> to juz lepiej powiedz cos konkretnego na temat tych 18 cm
> 
> widze ze na cwiczenia praktyczne ci sie zabralo
> to ja tez ci zadam
> wez te deski polacz jetkami i ustaw na wrotkach
> pozniej mozesz nawet sobie obciazyc
> jak na moj gust to nie powinny sie rozjechac


To ćwiczenie jest bez sensu. Jętki pracują  (powinny!!!) na ściskanie a w twoim modelu na rozciąganie.

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mirmil
> 
> ...


Jętka przejmie tylko część sił ze względu chociazby na to,że jest m.in. w około 1/3 rozpiętości krokwi licząc od kalenicy, rozpór dolnej częsci może przejąć np. ściąg stalowy, czasami stosowany np. w łukach czy ramach. Jętka zmniejsza tez długość krokwi w obliczaniach co ma wpływ na przekrój.

Ścianka kolankowa 18 z trzpieniami żelbetowymi nie powinna stanowić problemu dla adaptującego. Gdyby siły były naprawdę spore (tutajk nie sądzę) to projektuje się ściankę kolakową jako żelbetową jak chociażby jest chyba pokazane w zeszytach YTONGa i rozwiązaniu systemowym.


BTW. Nie zajmuje się konstrukcjami drewnianymi   :Wink2:

----------


## ZakWr

> rozpór dolnej częsci może przejąć np. ściąg stalowy, czasami stosowany


Geno, wybawco - możesz napisac  coś więcej o tym ścięgu?




> Ścianka kolankowa 18 z trzpieniami żelbetowymi nie powinna stanowić problemu dla adaptującego. Gdyby siły były naprawdę spore (tutajk nie sądzę) to projektuje się ściankę kolakową jako żelbetową jak chociażby jest chyba pokazane w zeszytach YTONGa i rozwiązaniu systemowym.


A można to gdzies  ściągnąć? bo ja nie mam argumentów do rozmów z konstruktorem. Ostatnio wymyślił żeby te słupki dobrze zamocować we wieńcu stropowym to wieniec ma mieć 30 cm grubości w poziomie a w pionie 24 plus coś - zastanawiam się już co ja stawiam bo wydawało mi się że dach dwuspadowy o długosci krokwi 7,3 metra, rozpiętości podpór 9.8 tyle że długi na 15.5m to nie jest jakieś niespotykane monstrum ;-(

Acha - na razie wyglada na to że ścianka kolankowa bedzie miała nie 18 a 24cm grubości - to tez mi się średnio podoba, szersza kolankowa niż nosna pod nią????

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> rozpór dolnej częsci może przejąć np. ściąg stalowy, czasami stosowany
> 
> 
> Geno, wybawco - możesz napisac  coś więcej o tym ścięgu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ściąg to po prostu w zalezności od wymaganego przekroju jakiś profil stalowy , poczawszy od prętów ,poprzez rury okrągłe czy kwadratowe do innych większych profili C,L,czy dwuteowniki i inne. Sciągi raczej stosuje się np. przy budowaniu na szkodach górniczych, generalnie to taka cięciwa w łuku.

Co do Twoich ścian to dziwne jakieś założenia ma projektant - co prawda ja się nie zajmuje tego typu sprawami ale ścianę zostawiłbym 18 a resztę załatwił tzrpieniami żelbetowymi czyli słupkami i w zależności od sił zastosował z wieńcem lub bez na ściance kolankowej - inne współczynniki (długości wyboczeniowe) przy liczeniu trzpienia. Ostatecznie to żelbetowa ścianka kolankowa ale nie sądzę aby była taka potrzeba.

----------


## mirmil

SZKODA; ZE NIE MAMY TU NA FORUM TAKIEGO kierownika budowy z prawdziwego zdarzenia co by sie na wszystkim znal
i mial czas aby nam poodpowiadac na nasze pytania  :wink: 

geno jest spoko 
ale niestety wszystkiego nie wie
a czasu tez pewnie ma niewiele
(i tak sie dziwie ze az tyle )

----------


## brachol

> SZKODA; ZE NIE MAMY TU NA FORUM TAKIEGO kierownika budowy z prawdziwego zdarzenia co by sie na wszystkim znal
> i mial czas aby nam poodpowiadac na nasze pytania


a to sa tacy kierownicy co to znaja sie na wszystkim poczawszy od projektowania w rozmaitych materialach a skonczywszy na wykonawstwie?

----------


## RobSto

Ela i Maciek, 
mam pytanko czy już dowieźli wam Silkę, a jak tak to w jakim stanie?

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

RobSto,

przywieźli dzisiaj. Ja ich nie widziałem, bo nie byłem jeszcze na budowie. Była za to Ela, ale stwierdziła, że nic nie widać, "bo ciemno" (była po południu). 

W każdym razie jest kilka palet. Będziemy jutro na działce. Popatrzę sobie na bloczki i dopiszę, co przyjechało.

Pozdr.
M

----------


## anpi

> a ja powiem tak nigdy w zyciu wiecej silki 18 cm
> wlasnie wybudowalem z tego materialu parter
> kierownik budowy przy kazdej wizycie strasznie marudzi, ze boi sie ze sciany sie nie nadaja
> rzeczywiscie sa bardzo wiotkie i po prostu strach je ruszac
> jedna scianka miedzy oknami mi sie oderwala po lekkim puknieciu
> teraz nadal stoi ale juz sie chwieje
> w ogole kuc teraz praktycznie nie moge, bo juz i tak jest chude


To wina wykonawcy a nie materiału. Ja tez mam dom z silki 18 cm. Instalatorzy nie oszczędzali młotów udarowych (grzejniki mam zasilanie od dołu "ze ściany"). Żadna ściana nie jest wiotka, żaden bloczek nie wypadł, nic się nie oderwało. Generalnie - jest OK.

----------


## anpi

> U *anpiego* silikaty stały całą zimę (nawet bez dachu) i wszystko w porządku. My też zostawimy na zimę, ale o wrażeniach opowiem wiosną 2007.


Potwierdzam, przez całą ostatnią zimę stulecia  :ohmy:  stały ściany mojego domu przykryte tylko stropem (a na nim folia). Po zimie nie było żadnych niepokojących śladów. Dom stoi i ma się dobrze. Za 2 miesiące przeprowadzka  :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Napisał mirmil
> 
>  a ja powiem tak nigdy w zyciu wiecej silki 18 cm
> wlasnie wybudowalem z tego materialu parter
> kierownik budowy przy kazdej wizycie strasznie marudzi, ze boi sie ze sciany sie nie nadaja
> rzeczywiscie sa bardzo wiotkie i po prostu strach je ruszac
> jedna scianka miedzy oknami mi sie oderwala po lekkim puknieciu
> teraz nadal stoi ale juz sie chwieje
> w ogole kuc teraz praktycznie nie moge, bo juz i tak jest chude
> ...


Potwierdzam słowa anpi. My jesteśmy na etapie szalowania stropu. Ściany silka e18. Panowie napier.....ją udarami dziury w ścianach  postawionych dwa dni wcześniej i nic się nie naruszyło. Silka na kleju jest naprawdę bardzo mocna. To jest na pewno kwestia wykonania.

----------


## mariuszdro

Pozdrawiam wszystkich silikatowców!
W miesiąc przeczytałem wszystkie posty  :Wink2:  
Teraz już będę na bieżąco,
ruszam z kopyta na wiosnę, mam taką nadzieję  :big grin:

----------


## bendzamin

na którym bloczku silikatowym nalezy umieszczać okno chodzi mi dokładnie okno o wym 150x150 i one bedzie w kuchni, sa jakies normy odnosnie okien w kuchni?

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Witam,

wróciłem z Białegostoku.... LUUUUUUUDZIE toż to istny biegun polarny. U nas w Warszawie to cywilizacja i w ogóle, a tam...???!! Ło bosh.... Śnieg po kolana, mróz, inny świat normalnie. Na przejechanie trasy, którą zwykle pokonujemy w 2,5 godziny, musieliśmy dzisiaj poświęcić prawie PIĘĆ godzin... koszmar (zapraszam do naszego dziennika, gdzie umieściłem kilka zdjęć Białegostoku z dzisiejszego poranka).

No, ale do rzeczy. Bloczki przyjechały. Model 24 cm. Drążone. Wyglądają bardzo dobrze. Nie są pokruszone, popękane, zasadniczo nic im nie dolega. Dla zainteresowanych: zdjęcia w naszym dzienniku budowy (link w podpisie).

Pozdr.
M

----------


## RobSto

Hej 

Ela_i_Maciek 
Zdjęcia oglądałem, ładne bloczki, będziecie używać kleju czy zaprawy?

Na marginesie tylko nie biegun - (biegun to Suwałki  :big grin:  -tam jest zawsze jeszcze zimniej), poza tym już odśnieżyli - wiecie drogowców znów zaskoczyła zima  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam Ciepło

----------


## mariuszdro

Witajcie  Ela_i_Maciek 
też oglądałem zdjęcia bloczków (i zima piękna, ale na nartach  :big grin:  )
my może wiosną będziemy mieli podobne  :Wink2:

----------


## bendzamin

Witajcie fotki ładne ogladalismy zasyapało ładnie. A tak na marginesie to czy jest jakas róznica miedzy silikatami? pare firm je produkuje, zastanawiam sie nad xella ale widze ze wiekszosc wybiera inne firmy??

----------


## mariuszdro

> Witajcie fotki ładne ogladalismy zasyapało ładnie. A tak na marginesie to czy jest jakas róznica miedzy silikatami? pare firm je produkuje, zastanawiam sie nad xella ale widze ze wiekszosc wybiera inne firmy??


Witaj
z tego co wyczytałem z postów to orginalna jest droższa (xella)
mam prośbę podajcie cene jak już coś wybierzecie. 
dzięki

----------


## mariuszdro

i jeszcze
orginalna nie zawsze lepsza.

----------


## demex

> Napisał bendzamin
> 
> Witajcie fotki ładne ogladalismy zasyapało ładnie. A tak na marginesie to czy jest jakas róznica miedzy silikatami? pare firm je produkuje, zastanawiam sie nad xella ale widze ze wiekszosc wybiera inne firmy??
> 
> 
> Witaj
> z tego co wyczytałem z postów to orginalna jest droższa (xella)
> mam prośbę podajcie cene jak już coś wybierzecie. 
> dzięki


Jak kupiłem z fabryki należącej do Grupy Silikaty. Bo blisko i transport w cenie, a z Xell'i transport by kosztował dużo więcej.

Bloczki 25x25x22 drążone na pióro-wpust kosztowały mnie 2.79 za sztukę z transportem i rozładunkiem. Fabryka jest 25 km od budowy, a hurtownia, w której zamawiałem w połowie drogi pomiędzy budową a fabryką. Zamówiłem całość zapotrzebowania na budowę i czeka to sobie spokojnie na mnie u nich na składzie. Przywożą na telefon, na konkretną godzinę.

31 października przywieźli mi pierwszą partię (16 palet 25x25x22). Ładnie zafoliowane (dużo ładniej to wyglądało niż na fotkach Eli_i_Maćka). Tylko jedno mnie zirytowało. Prawie każdy ma ułamany któryś z narożników. Czy Wy też mieliście takie coś ? Niby będą murować na zaprawie więc to nie przeszkadza, ale jakoś tak mnie to dręczy.

PS. Dlaczego oryginalna to pochodząca z Xell’i. Mają jakiś patent czy coś?

----------


## mariuszdro

demex 
kiedy kupiłeś po takiej cenie?
szkoda że tak daleko mieszkasz  :sad:

----------


## demex

Jestem z Łańcuta (20 km od Rzeszowa w kierunku Ukrainy). Silka pochodzi z fabryki w Leżajsku - 25 km od Łańcuta na północ.

Kiedy kupowałem jest parę postów powyżej:



> Ceny Silikatów z Leżajska (grupa Silikaty) w najtańszej hurtowni w okolicy (Dom-Bud Żołynia) - konkretnie pustak 25x25x22 (na piór-wpust): 
> 
> - 05 października - jak byłem tam pierwszy raz, to 2.60 brutto z transportem (ok. 20 km) i rozładunkiem, 
> - 23 października - zamówiłem 36 palet po 2.80 za sztukę 
> - po 1 Listopada Gościu mi powiedział, że będą po ok 3.00zł. 
> Aż nie chce mi się myśleć co będzie w grudniu !?

----------


## Maggie

Miałam budować z bloczków silikatowych 18cm z Przysieczyna (Grupa Silikaty), bo jeszcze we wrześniu-październiku cena była atrakcyjniejsza, niż xelli, a jakość porównywalna.
Niestety przy składaniu zamówienia okazało się, że w Przysieczynie nie produkują obecnie 18 i ściągnięto mi transport z zakładu w Ostrołęce (2,45zł netto za bloczek).

Po listopadowej podwyżce koszt m2 silikatów z Ostrołęki lub Piszu doliczając transport jest wyższy (59,04zł) niż silki z Xelli (58,50zł), a i dostępność silki w Szczecinie jest lepsza.

Czy można w jednym budynku łączyć dwa rodzaje silikatów o tej samej grubości, ale innej wysokości i szerokości? Czy różnica wymiarów nie spowoduje trudności w murowaniu ścian działowych?

----------


## brachol

> Po listopadowej podwyżce koszt m2 silikatów z Ostrołęki lub Piszu doliczając transport jest wyższy (59,04zł) niż silki z Xelli (58,50zł), a i dostępność silki w Szczecinie jest lepsza.


gdzie te czasy kiedy m2 materialu na sciany kosztowal 38 zl

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

*RobSto*,

ekipa będzie używała zaprawy klejowej zamiast tradycyjnej cementowej. 

*bendzamin*,

my wybraliśmy bloczki produkcji zakładów w Białymstoku z dwóch powodów. Po pierwsze nasz wykonawca miał tam duży rabat, co przełożyło się na nasz kosztorys  :wink: . Po drugie wykonawca otrzymał tam zapewnienie, że wymagana ilość będzie dla niego dostępna w każdym momencie razem z transportem do Warszawy. Nie było co się zastanawiać nad wyborem innego producenta.

*Demex*,

nasze bloczki też były ofoliowane (jakieś marne resztki widać na jednej palecie), tylko sąsiad pozabierał tę folię i zrobił sobie kotarę na otwór drzwi wejściowych (jeszcze nie zamontowali, a w jego domu nocuje ekipa od wykończeń). Masz w każdym razie rację, że Xella opakowuje swoje bloczki dużo ładniej.

Wszystkim dziękujemy za komentarze odnośnie zdjęć.

Pozdrawiam,
M

----------


## filipek

> Czy można w jednym budynku łšczyć dwa rodzaje silikatów o tej samej gruboci, ale innej wysokoci i szerokoci? Czy różnica wymiarów nie spowoduje trudnoci w murowaniu cian działowych?


Można łšczyć. Jest to trochę upierdliwe przez róznš wysokoć. Ale jeli bedzie to cała cianka, nowa warstwa scian szczytowych to nie ma problemu. Nie wiem czy bloczki z Grupy silikaty sš P+W. Ja "łšczyłem
Jedlankę z Xellš" i tam bloczki od 12 w dól nie miały pióra-wpust.
U mnie murowali na zaprawę to mniejszy kłopot.

Pozdr
filipek

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Może już było, ale nie mam czasu czytać. Jak w silce e18 zabezpieczyć kanały elektryczne przed zalaniem stropu? Czy są jakieś zatyczki do tych otworów? Majster mówi, żeby zatkać to kawałkami zwiniętej papy. Czy to wystarczy? A może zapianować?

----------


## pedzelito

Witam wszystkich SILIKATowców!
Jakoś nie zwracałem uwagi na silikaty bo "tradycja nakazywała MAX'a"  :wink:  i doszło do tego że po objaśnieniu tematu przez kumpla też wybuduję dom z silikatów.  :smile:  Fajnie że jest ten temat na forum - czytania na miesiąc.  :smile: 
Śladem demex'a pewnie też kupię bloczki w Leżajsku tylko do Rzeszowa mam troszkę dalej to i transport pewnie będzie mnie "ileś tam" kosztował.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## mariuszdro

Witaj  pedzelito 
też ruszasz na wiosnę?

----------


## pedzelito

> Witaj  pedzelito 
> też ruszasz na wiosnę?


Tak, ruszam na wiosnę i co najśmieśniejsze czytając Twoje perypetie z kierbudem to tak jakby ktoś opisał moje z tym że nie śpieszy mi się (nie planowałem budowy na jesień) i nie spisałem umowy z kierbudem. Myślę że w ciągu trzech miesięcy "da radę". Ale podobnie jak Ciebie doprowadza mnie do szału!!!   :Evil:  
Cudem kolega doradził mi silikaty i na tym pozostanę bo kierbud to mam wrażenie o mojej budowie to nawet nie myśli.   :Evil:

----------


## mariuszdro

> Napisał mariuszdro
> 
> Witaj  pedzelito 
> też ruszasz na wiosnę?
> 
> 
> Tak, ruszam na wiosnę i co najśmieśniejsze czytając Twoje perypetie z kierbudem to tak jakby ktoś opisał moje z tym że nie śpieszy mi się (nie planowałem budowy na jesień) i nie spisałem umowy z kierbudem. Myślę że w ciągu trzech miesięcy "da radę". Ale podobnie jak Ciebie doprowadza mnie do szału!!!   
> Cudem kolega doradził mi silikaty i na tym pozostanę bo kierbud to mam wrażenie o mojej budowie to nawet nie myśli.


Moja rada: spotkaj się z nim jak najprędzej.
nagraj rozmoę, lub spisz umowę  jak się uda z konkretną datą kńcową z pozwoleniem  karą za zwłokę (dolegliwą dla niego)!!!!!!!!!!
mi też się nie śpieszyło w czerwcu, jak mi powiedział że zrobi to w miesiąc!
sprawiał wrażenie bardzo konkretnego i znającego się na rzeczy!
polecił mi kolega z pracy który kończy się budować
teraz dopiero wspomina że też jakoś go nie było bo wyjazd do niemiec itp
NIE CZEKAJ DZIAłAJ JUż DZIś!!!!!!!!!
obym się mylił!
powodzenia, daj znać co u Ciebie.[/b]

----------


## demex

Witam ponownie. Dorwałem dziś rano aparat fot. Zrobiłem parę fotek.



Pytanie: O co chodzi -  "TRWAŁOŚĆ: 50 cykli zamrażania-odmrażania"? to po 25 latach do wyburzenia?
Jeszcze jedno pytanie do zdjęcia poniżej: Czy u was bloczki też są tak poułamywane? Ułamania w bloczkach są już na paletach. 70% bloczków na conajmniej jeden róg ułamany.



Jakby ktoś miał ochotę to więcej fotek jest pod adresem (bloczki na paletach oraz fragmenty ścian):
http://www.prz.edu.pl/~ldebski/foty/
Zdjęcia robiłem dziś rano ok. 6.30 (przed wschodem słońca, było dość ciemno) i sa trochę ciemne.
Kurcze właśnie do mnie majster dzwoni, że zaczynają szalować stropy. Super ekipa mi się trafiła.

----------


## Maggie

demex, przecież jak dom będzie zamieszkany, zaizolowany i będziesz w nim grzał, to nie będą Ci ściany zamarzać   :Roll:  .

U mnie nadłamanych jest ok. 20% bloczków

----------


## ksieciu

My zamawialiśmy w Niemcach, na cale 4 transporty moze z 50 szt bylo gdzies ukruszonych. Poza tym bloczki rowniutkie, ladnie sie murowało na klej. Wykonawcy nie narzekali  :Wink2:

----------


## ZaKontyK

[quote="ksieciu"]My zamawialiśmy w Niemcachquote]

Księciu,
powiedz coś więcej o tej transakcji
gdzie, cena cegły, transportu, co mogą dostawcy jeszcze,
czy cegła wędrowała dokładnie zza rzeczki czy była już tutaj

Dziękuję
Pozdrawiam

----------


## demex

> demex, przecież jak dom będzie zamieszkany, zaizolowany i będziesz w nim grzał, to nie będą Ci ściany zamarzać   .
> 
> U mnie nadłamanych jest ok. 20% bloczków


A no faktycznie. O tym nie pomyślałem.   :smile:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

U nas nie ma pokruszonych bloczków...

----------


## ksieciu

> Księciu,
> powiedz coś więcej o tej transakcji
> gdzie, cena cegły, transportu, co mogą dostawcy jeszcze,
> czy cegła wędrowała dokładnie zza rzeczki czy była już tutaj
> 
> Dziękuję
> Pozdrawiam


Kolega nie odrobil pracy domowej i nie przeczytal calego watku  :Lol: 
miejscowosc Niemce k/Lublina Poland, cena bloczkow kilka stron wczesniej, transport spedycja zalezy od odleglosci od fabryki i czy akurat spedytor po cos wybiera sie w Twoje okolice ect.....
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Maggie

Ekipa i kierownik budowy twierdzą zgodnie, że bloczki xelli są lepszej jakości niż te z Ostrołęki, które mam na budowie   :sad:  . Moje gorzej trzymają wymiary, są też bardziej miękkie i kruche - łatwiejsze co prawda do docinania i przeszlifowania, ale podatne na ułamanie.

Pewnie są bardzo świeże, nie sezonowane. Pocieszam się, że to tylko ściana, a ocieplenie i tynk ukryje drobne niedoskonałości, ale pewnie drugi raz wybrałabym silkę   :Confused:

----------


## dominikams

Moje też były świeże, a twarde jak cholera. Cięcie nie było łatwe. Może masz niższą klasę tych bloczków?

----------


## dragon2006

Witam
Pytanie czy ktoś murował z silki z zakładu wapienno piaskowego
z Kluczy w małopolsce, jeśli tak to może podzieli się 
swojmi opiniami na  temat jakości bloczków i możliwościach
uzyskania korzystnych rabatów z tego właśnie zakładu.
Pozdr.

----------


## mirmil

ciekawy jest ten zapis w spezyfikacji dotyczacy wyttrzymalosci zaprawy 
czyli te 0,15 MPa
co daje 15 ton nacisku na m2
a wiec 3 tony nacisku mneij wiecej na 1 mb scianki silka 18

wie ktos dlaczego oni tam podaja taka slaba zaprawe?
moze to chodzi o to ze ten klej jest taki kiepski?
wczesniej wychodzilem z zalozenia ze zaprawa to ma jakies 2 MPa czyli odpowiednio 200 ton na m2 albo 40 ton na mb sciany 18cm

juz nie wspominam o wytrzymalosci samej silki ktora ma podobno 15 MPa czyli wytrzymuje 150 ton nacisku na 1 mb sciany

wnioslby tu ktos troche swiatla z czym "jesc" te wytrzymalosci , co uwzglednic itd aby otrzymac jakis realny obraz?

----------


## mirmil

demex cos dziwny uklad scian masz....
bedziesz mial fundament nieocieplony?
czy jak mam to rozumiec?
bo na zdjeciu wyglada to tak, jakby scianka silki stala na o wiele grubszym funamencie
rozumiemm ze roznice wyrowna styropian ale co z fundamentem?
????

----------


## dragon2006

Podciągam nikt nie budował silką z kluczy???

----------


## ZakWr

> Podciągam nikt nie budował silką z kluczy???


Budować nie budowałem ale próbowałem kupić. Przy zamówieniu na ok 14 tyś netto dali rabat 8%, jak chcesz więcej to musisz przekroczyć próg 30tyś, dlatego rozmawiam z hurtowniami. Do tego maja drogi transport - za jeden zestaw, chyba 12 palet chcieli do Wrocławia 780plz netto

----------


## Gonga

Ja chciałam budować z Kluczy, bo najbliżej do Krakowa, ale niestety okazało się, że oni nie produkują 18 pełnej, tylko drążoną, a my z mężem uparliśmy się na pustak pełny. Poza tym faktycznie ciężko się z nimi negocjuje, na dziś dzień w ogóle nie chcieli mi dać rabatu, a jeszcze postraszyli, że będą podnosić cenę. Chyba lepiej przez hurtownię, niż producenta.

Aha, dzwoniłam też do Ludyni, uprzejma pani z działu sprzedaży zapytała z jakiej firmy jestem, ja że prywatnie, a ona na to: to nie mamy o czym w tym roku rozmawiać...  :Evil:

----------


## Agduś

Budowaliśmy i wybudowaliśmy z silikatów z Kluczy. A bo co?

----------


## dragon2006

> Budowaliśmy i wybudowaliśmy z silikatów z Kluczy. A bo co?


Poprostu jestem ciekawy jaka jest jakość tamtejszych silikatów

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Witam,

dzisiaj widzieliśmy, jak powstają ściany naszego domku. Nareszcie "wyszliśmy z ziemi" i rośnie nam już parter. Bloczki (Białystok; 24 cm) są równe i bardzo niewiele ma pokruszone rogi (zdaniem majstra średnio kilka sztuk na paletę). 

W trakcie budowania zmieniliśmy klej cienkospoinowy (Alpol 110) na zaprawę cementowo-wapienną (Alpol 101). Tak zarekomendował inspektor nadzoru... ja się nie kłócę.

Przy okazji wizyty zauważyliśmy, że niektóre bloczki są wyraźnie ciemniejsze od pozostałych. Większość jest białawo-szarawa, ale pojedyncze sztuki są wręcz ciemnoszare. Co, waszym zdaniem, może być przyczyną takiego przebarwienia? Czy należy się tym przejmować, czy można spokojnie przejść nad tym do porządku dziennego? (zdjęcia z budowy w naszym dzienniku - wyraźnie widać na nich odbarwienia, o których wspomniałem)

Będziemy bardzo wdzięczni za rozwianie naszych rozterek!

Pozdr.
M

----------


## Pietrov

Wilgoć. Przy zalewaniu np. stropu, tam gdzie będzie ściekać woda, tam bloczki Silki będą ciemniejsze. Tak samo przy tynkowaniu czy innych robotach, związanych z dużą ilością wody. Silka jest nasiąkliwa, ale z czasem, podczas przesychania budynku, oddaje wode. Czasem bloczek stoi w brudnej wodzie, czy na błocie wtedy nawet po przeschenięciu będzie ciemniejszy, ale po otynkowaniu jest to już bez znaczenia.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

OK, ale czy w wyniku zawilgocenia, o którym wspomniałeś, bloczki zmieniłyby wybarwienie aż tak równomiernie, jak to widać na naszych zdjęciach...?

Zastanawiamy się, czy właściwości (wytrzymałość, skład chem.) tych ciemniejszych bloczków są takie same, jak tych jasnych ("normalnych")...

Pozdr.
M

----------


## Agduś

> Napisał Agduś
> 
> Budowaliśmy i wybudowaliśmy z silikatów z Kluczy. A bo co?
> 
> 
> Poprostu jestem ciekawy jaka jest jakość tamtejszych silikatów


Nie narzekamy. Murarze nie mieli zastrzeżeń, ściany są równe, nie widać wyszczerbień ani ubitych rogów, żadnych patyków, czy innych niespodzianek.

----------


## Pietrov

Ela_i_Maciek:
Zaraz po zawilgoceniu/zalaniu plamy będą nierówomierne

ale po pewnym czasie jak wilgoć się rozsączy po całym bloczku, to ściemnieje równomiernie (widać "schodkowanie" mokrych/suchych bloczków)

trwałe przebarwienia mogą zostać jeśli Silka stała w błocie, bo wraz z wodą, w bloczek podciągany kapilarnie jest osad z ziemi, gliny itp.

Po dużych opadach deszczowych też nam Silka ściemnieje. Ale generalnie nie stanowi to problemu, jeśli budynek ma czas "przeschnąć". Wytrzymałość bloczków napewno jest ta sama, są może "kapke"  :smile:  cięższe.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Dzięki.

Dzięki twoim obrazkom, które bardzo ładnie pokazują przebarwienia wynikłe z zawilgocena, będę się upierał, że chyba nie o wilgoć tu chodzi.

Otóż bloczki o różnym zabarwieniu przyjechały już na paletach od producenta. W tej samej paczce widać i jasne i ciemne pustaki... (no chyba, że zamokły na placu producenta / hurtownika przed zapakowaniem na palety i nie zdążyły jeszcze wyschnąć ... ale żeby przez 10 dni??   :ohmy:  )

Drążę dalej...

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję!
M

----------


## demex

> demex cos dziwny uklad scian masz....
> bedziesz mial fundament nieocieplony?
> czy jak mam to rozumiec?
> bo na zdjeciu wyglada to tak, jakby scianka silki stala na o wiele grubszym funamencie
> rozumiemm ze roznice wyrowna styropian ale co z fundamentem?
> ????


Hmmm... ściany piwnic były murowane z bloczków betonowych 25 cm szerokich. Styropian, którym był ocieplony, wypuścili tak ok 25cm powyżej ostatniej warstwy bloczków i stanowił od razy szalunek do stropu (mam żelbetowy monolityczny 12 cm gruby). Zatem wystawał tak do ~ połowy pierwszej warstwy bloczków silikatowych. Dodatkowo może trochu mylić bo Żonka moja umyśliła sobie że chce mieć super salon na 3 metry wysoki i stop na uskok 50 cm.

----------


## RobSto

Do
Ela_i_Maciek 

ciekawy jestem czy wiecie już o do biega z tymi ciemnymi bloczkami. Ja też chcę kupić silikaty z Białego, więc Wasze problemy mnie również niepokoją.


Pozdrowionka

Rob

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

nihil novi...

----------


## e.kala

Witam silikatowców. Ja już zakończyłam kupowanie silki z Xelli. Bloczki ładne, zdażały sie popękane, ale to raczej wina transportu. Ktoś pisał, że 12 miała inny wymiar niż 24, ja tego nie stwierdziłam  :Wink2:  .
Używaliśmy silki 12, 24 i kanały wentylacyjne. Z innych silikatów mielismy cegłę i 8. O cegle pisałam, że była zielona (ale to też wina przechowywania), 8 z silikatów Szlachta (informacja dla ludzi z pomorskiego, że są takie silikaty produkowane w naszym województwie), tu bez zastrzeżeń.
W internecie znalazłam ogłoszenie, że ktoś zakupił dużo silki i chciał budować halę. Coś mu tam nie wyszło i chce ja sprzedać za rozsądne pieniądze. Wysłałam do niego e-maila i twierdził, że ma ją nadal, tylko w Wielkopolsce. Dla mnie to za daleko ale może ktoś chce na niego namiary. Oczywiście nie widziałam tego materiału i nic więcej na ten temat nie wiem. 
Jak u nas budujemy na zaprawę z silki mozna obejrzeć( link na dole).

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Zadałem dzisiaj pytania o te przebarwienia "naszemu" wykonawcy. Twierdzi, że to musi być w wyniku zawilgocenia... cóż, może tak jest. Poczekam do maja i zobaczę, czy po wyschnięciu ścian nie będzie różnicy w kolorze.

Spytałem też wykonawcę, czy nie wie dlaczego bloczki z Silikatów Białystok nie są takie bielutkie, jak te produkowane przez Xellę. Nie wiedział, ale obiecał sprawdzić. Czy może ktoś z was umiałby to wyjaśnić?

Pozdr.
M

----------


## e.kala

Jak przywiexli nam zielona cegłę z silikatów (nie wiem jakich) to najpierw sie wkurzałam, pisałam tu na forum, kazałam wymieniać. W końcu polałam zielone cegły Ace, zrobiły sie białe  :big grin:  
Silka jest bielsza i taka równiutka, biel pewnie wynika z jakis dodatków. Jednak tym to nie powinieneś się martwić.  :Wink2:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Dzięki! Moje pytanie wynika bardziej z ciekawości, niż ze zmartwienia. Bloczki u nas na budowie są bardzo równe i mocne. Nie ma popękanych. Pokruszonych (na rogach) bardzo niewiele.

Zastanawiałem się poprostu, czy Xella "maluje" swoje cegiełki na biało, czy jest po prostu dokładniejsza (używa bardzo drobnego piasku do produkcji?) od innych producentów. To tak, jak Wienerberger, którego podejrzewam o malowanie porothermu... Jakoś nie wierzę, że mają nieskończone złoża gliny o identycznym składzie chemicznym, która daje tak jednolity kolor w trakcie wypalania...

Pozdr.
M

----------


## ZakWr

> Jakoś nie wierzę, że mają nieskończone złoża gliny o identycznym składzie chemicznym, która daje tak jednolity kolor w trakcie wypalania...


Silikatów się nie wypala. Po zmieszniu piasku i wapnia najpierw jest wstępne suszenie potem proces wiązania czyli bloczki jadą do czegoś w rodzaju autoklawu gdzie jest ciepło i para wodna i tam sobie leżą przez ileś godzin. Potem wyjeżdzają i już są mocne. 
Kolor zależy od czystości materiałów, ilości  wapnia i ilości wody.

----------


## ksieciu

> To tak, jak Wienerberger, którego podejrzewam o malowanie porothermu... Jakoś nie wierzę, że mają nieskończone złoża gliny o identycznym składzie chemicznym, która daje tak jednolity kolor w trakcie wypalania...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  




> Silikatów się nie wypala. Po zmieszniu piasku i wapnia najpierw jest wstępne suszenie potem proces wiązania czyli bloczki jadą do czegoś w rodzaju autoklawu gdzie jest ciepło i para wodna i tam sobie leżą przez ileś godzin. Potem wyjeżdzają i już są mocne. 
> Kolor zależy od czystości materiałów, ilości wapnia i ilości wody.


heheheh chyba nie piszecie o tym samym materiale  :Wink2:

----------


## dominikams

Ja pamiętam bloczki z Białegostoku z targów Expo Muratora. Pytałam się, dlaczego są ciemniejsze niż bielutka silka. Coś tłumaczyli o piasku właśnie. Natomiast nasze bloczki z Jedlanki były białe.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

A ja miałem silkę(xella) z kilku różnych dat produkcji i były białe i szare. Zato dużo popękanych całkowicie i na narożnikach. Do reklamacji zebrała się cała paleta. Ale podobno mają przywieźć mi nową paletę.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

> Silikatów się nie wypala. Po zmieszniu piasku i wapnia najpierw jest wstępne suszenie potem proces wiązania czyli bloczki jadą do czegoś w rodzaju autoklawu gdzie jest ciepło i para wodna i tam sobie leżą przez ileś godzin. Potem wyjeżdzają i już są mocne. 
> Kolor zależy od czystości materiałów, ilości  wapnia i ilości wody.


ja wiem, że silikatów się nie wypala... naprawdę!   :wink: 

Tym, którzy właściwie mnie odczytali, bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :smile: 

Pozdr.
M

----------


## mirmil

prosze zakonczmy juz ten watek
bo to chyba najbardziej nudny watek na tym forum
31 stron ... o niczym

bo o czym tu gadac
silka jest ok i koniec

dobra mozna to powtorzyc 100 razy ale zeby kurde 31 stron?

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

a co powiesz o ponad setce stron wątku o tym, które okna są lepsze?...

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

> prosze zakonczmy juz ten watek
> bo to chyba najbardziej nudny watek na tym forum
> 31 stron ... o niczym
> 
> bo o czym tu gadac
> silka jest ok i koniec
> 
> dobra mozna to powtorzyc 100 razy ale zeby kurde 31 stron?


ja go regularnie czytam, zwłaszcza bieżące strony i Wasze uwagi mi pomagają

----------


## e.kala

> prosze zakonczmy juz ten watek
> bo to chyba najbardziej nudny watek na tym forum
> 31 stron ... o niczym
> 
> bo o czym tu gadac
> silka jest ok i koniec
> 
> dobra mozna to powtorzyc 100 razy ale zeby kurde 31 stron?


Jest proste wyjscie, nie wchodź tutaj i nie bedziesz sie nudził. 
Ja na nudne wątki nie wchodzę  :Wink2:

----------


## demex

> Napisał mirmil
> 
> prosze zakonczmy juz ten watek
> bo to chyba najbardziej nudny watek na tym forum
> 31 stron ... o niczym
> 
> bo o czym tu gadac
> silka jest ok i koniec
> 
> ...


Popieram.  Nie pasuje to poczytaj sobie o czymś innym.

----------


## mariuszdro

> Napisał e.kala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mirmil
> 
> ...


Ja też jestem za.
Po co czytać coś co jest nudne !!!!!!


Piszcie, piszcie, piszcie, piszcie!
 :big grin:

----------


## brachol

> prosze zakonczmy juz ten watek
> bo to chyba najbardziej nudny watek na tym forum
> 31 stron ... o niczym
> 
> bo o czym tu gadac
> silka jest ok i koniec
> 
> dobra mozna to powtorzyc 100 razy ale zeby kurde 31 stron?


ja tak w kwestii formalnej - nie jest to watek o tym czy silka jest ok czy nie ale o tym jak nia budowac
a tak w ogole to wyglada mi to na prowokacje   :Evil:

----------


## mirmil

spoko
to zrobmy konkurs- kto powie co pojawilo sie nowego (jakis fakt na temat budowy silka) po stronie powiedzmy 10  :wink: 

ja tez budowalem silka i opisalem to w watku
jakos dyskusji duzej na ten temat nie bylo
za to ciagle interesuje wszystkich za ile ktos kupil pustaka
albo kto ma wiecej przebarwien na pustakach i czy to wina deszczu czy brudnego piasku...

jestem zdegustowany poziomem wymienianych informacji w tym watku i tyle

----------


## Maggie

> ja tez budowalem silka i opisalem to w watku
> jakos dyskusji duzej na ten temat nie bylo


tu cię boli?   :Wink2:

----------


## mirmil

> Napisał mirmil
> 
> ja tez budowalem silka i opisalem to w watku
> jakos dyskusji duzej na ten temat nie bylo
> 
> 
> tu cię boli?


 nie mnei nie boli
mnie slabi takie gadanie o niczym i tyle....

----------


## demex

> Napisał Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mirmil
> 
> ...


No to strzel sobie coś głębszego i idź pobiegać   :Roll:  
Polecam "szatodejabol rocznik bieżący".

A co do tematu wątku. Przywieźli mi dziś kolejne 18 palet. Są mniej popękane od tych z pierwszego transportu (na palecie jest 64 szt z czego max 4 ma ułamane rogi). We wtorek lali strop, dziś wolne a jutro i pojutrze mają postawić pięterko.

----------


## K74

To ja może dla ożywienia dyskusji o coś zapytam? Jeżeli już było, to mówcie. A jeżeli nie, to bedzie coś nowego na stronie 32 i *mirmil* będzie zadowolony i wszyscy inni myślę też   :Wink2:  , bo wątek nie zemrze.
Wracając do rzeczy. Znajomi chcą kupić szeregowiec częściowo podpiwniczony (stan surowy otwarty). Z silki oczywiście. Ściany fundamentowe też z silki (wiem, że się nadaje, bo czytałam na stronie producenta). Ale te ściany nie były niczym ocieplone. Ba, nawet wysmarowane dysperbitem nie były, tylko obsypane ziemią. Mniemam, że te ściany, które łączą część podpiwniczoną i niepodpiwniczoną, też nie były niczym zabezpieczone. Na ścianach, wewnątrz domu (w piwnicy) było już widać brązowe plamy, jakby silka nasiąknęła wodą zabrudzoną piaskiem. Co może się stać ze ścianami takiej piwnicy?

----------


## K74

:sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  
Miała się dyskusja ożywić, a tu widzę uśmierciłam wątek   :sad:  . 
Może bardziej interesująca będzie informacja, że kupowałam Silkę (18 ) Xelli po 2,9 brutto. Transport i rozładunek (HDS) w cenie.

----------


## e.kala

> To ja może dla ożywienia dyskusji o coś zapytam? Jeżeli już było, to mówcie. A jeżeli nie, to bedzie coś nowego na stronie 32 i *mirmil* będzie zadowolony i wszyscy inni myślę też   , bo wątek nie zemrze.
> Wracając do rzeczy. Znajomi chcą kupić szeregowiec częściowo podpiwniczony (stan surowy otwarty). Z silki oczywiście. Ściany fundamentowe też z silki (wiem, że się nadaje, bo czytałam na stronie producenta). Ale te ściany nie były niczym ocieplone. Ba, nawet wysmarowane dysperbitem nie były, tylko obsypane ziemią. Mniemam, że te ściany, które łączą część podpiwniczoną i niepodpiwniczoną, też nie były niczym zabezpieczone. Na ścianach, wewnątrz domu (w piwnicy) było już widać brązowe plamy, jakby silka nasiąknęła wodą zabrudzoną piaskiem. Co może się stać ze ścianami takiej piwnicy?


Ja bym tego szeregowca nie kupiła. Może rozwinąć sie piekny grzyb i to chyba bylaby ta wersja optymistyczna. 
Jak chce sie kupić to trzeba zabrać sie za izolacje tych ścian.

*mirmil* jest to wątek dla tych co zaczynają, wybierają i mogą się coś dowiedzieć od tych co z silki budowali. Ja jak weszłam na forum to ten "nudny" watek przeczytałam i byłam pewna z czego chcę budować i jakie mogą byc problemy z silikatami.

----------


## brachol

> Wracając do rzeczy. Znajomi chcą kupić szeregowiec częściowo podpiwniczony (stan surowy otwarty). Z silki oczywiście. Ściany fundamentowe też z silki (wiem, że się nadaje, bo czytałam na stronie producenta). Ale te ściany nie były niczym ocieplone. Ba, nawet wysmarowane dysperbitem nie były, tylko obsypane ziemią. Mniemam, że te ściany, które łączą część podpiwniczoną i niepodpiwniczoną, też nie były niczym zabezpieczone. Na ścianach, wewnątrz domu (w piwnicy) było już widać brązowe plamy, jakby silka nasiąknęła wodą zabrudzoną piaskiem. Co może się stać ze ścianami takiej piwnicy?


wyglada na to ze trzeba odkopas sciany i wykonac izolacje pionowa scian przeciez w przypadku piwnicy robi sie to jak sciany sa z bloczkow betonowych to tym bardziej trzeba robic jak sa z silki a i ocieplenie zewnetrzne tez by sie przydalo bo inaczej to oze ciagnac po rajtuzach od takije piwnicy

----------


## brachol

> Może bardziej interesująca będzie informacja, że kupowałam Silkę (18 ) Xelli po 2,9 brutto. Transport i rozładunek (HDS) w cenie.


ale jeszcze musisz napisac kiedy to bylo

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał K74
> 
> Wracając do rzeczy. Znajomi chcą kupić szeregowiec częściowo podpiwniczony (stan surowy otwarty). Z silki oczywiście. Ściany fundamentowe też z silki (wiem, że się nadaje, bo czytałam na stronie producenta). Ale te ściany nie były niczym ocieplone. Ba, nawet wysmarowane dysperbitem nie były, tylko obsypane ziemią. Mniemam, że te ściany, które łączą część podpiwniczoną i niepodpiwniczoną, też nie były niczym zabezpieczone. Na ścianach, wewnątrz domu (w piwnicy) było już widać brązowe plamy, jakby silka nasiąknęła wodą zabrudzoną piaskiem. Co może się stać ze ścianami takiej piwnicy?
> 
> 
> wyglada na to ze trzeba odkopas sciany i wykonac izolacje pionowa scian przeciez w przypadku piwnicy robi sie to jak sciany sa z bloczkow betonowych to tym bardziej trzeba robic jak sa z silki a i ocieplenie zewnetrzne tez by sie przydalo bo inaczej to oze ciagnac po rajtuzach od takije piwnicy


Hmmm, kiedyś już gdzieś była dyskusja na temat ścian fundamentowych z silki. I pamiętam, że wniosek był taki, ze to, że producent podaje ,że można, wcale nie oznacza, że to dobre rozwiązanie. Pewnie chodzi o to, ze ściany spełniają wymagania pod względem wytrzymałości. Ale wilgoć to już inna sprawa. Niestety, moim zdaniem, sprawa jest ryzykowna. Trzeba by  się zorientować, jak wysoko są wody gruntowe. Jeśli teren jest wyjątkowo suchy i wody nigdy nie podchodzą w pobliże fundamentów, to po wykonaniu ciężkiej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej jeszcze można byłoby to przyjąć. Natomiast jeśli z tymi wodami jest nienajlepiej (lub nie ma pewności jak jest), to moim zdaniem gra niewarta świeczki. Dużo mówi się o tym, że nawet zaizolowanie dysperbitem, styrodurem i dodatkowo folią kubełkową może nie być na 100% skuteczne. Z folią kubełkową jest tak, że jeśli woda dostanie się pod nią, to już nie wylezie. A o to wcale nie trudno. A o ile betonowi woda nie szkodzi, to silce owszem.

----------


## mirmil

> Napisał K74
> 
> Może bardziej interesująca będzie informacja, że kupowałam Silkę (18 ) Xelli po 2,9 brutto. Transport i rozładunek (HDS) w cenie.
> 
> 
> ale jeszcze musisz napisac kiedy to bylo


nie musi 
bo po co?

----------


## RobSto

mirmil

nie wiem czy zauważyłeś, ale zabiłeś wątek - a szkoda   :sad:  

Ela_i_Maciek

może przeoczyłem, ale czy już wiesz skąd różne kolory bloczków?

Pozdrawiam (tych którym wątek leży)  :big tongue:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Jednak wilgoć..  :smile:

----------


## e.kala

Jak budować silką?
Oczywiście tak



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Najlepsza wiadomość to ta, że nie będę jej więcej szukać. Przyznam się, że po poszukiwaniach tego materiału trochę nie lubie tego słowa  :Evil:

----------


## RobSto

e.kala 

Jednym słowem (w sumie dwoma)

zazdroszczę Ci.

Ty śpisz a Ci cos takiego rośnie. SUPER  :big tongue:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Już za chwilę w naszym dzienniku pojawią się świeże zdjęcia z naszej budowy. Mamy już kawałek parteru  :smile: 

Pozdr.
M

----------


## RobSto

Hej,
czy ten wątek przysnął snem zimowym. 
Pogoda jest wyśmienita dla budujących, domy rosną mimo że grudzień  :big tongue:  
Więc może ktoś by się pochwalił postępami i rozruszał ten wątek  :big tongue:  

Hej  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## ksieciu

Ja zagladam z przyzwyczajenia na ten watek, budynek juz stoi zarówno sciany zewnętrzne jak i działowe mamy z silikatów Niemce. Wszystko ok.
Zostało mi nawet ok 20 bloczków 25x25x22 cm i nie wiem co z tym zrobić.
Jakby ktos z Warszawy i okolic potrzebował to proszę o kontakt.

----------


## ZaKontyK

Powiedzcie lepiej jak prowadzicie przewody elektryczne w Waszej Silce E. Mają wg producenta służyć temu kanały pionowe ale na ścianie leży przecież wszystko "zatykający" wieniec a potem murłata. Więc jak z tym dojściem na strych po którym mają biegać przewody?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bullish

> Powiedzcie lepiej jak prowadzicie przewody elektryczne w Waszej Silce E. Mają wg producenta służyć temu kanały pionowe ale na ścianie leży przecież wszystko "zatykający" wieniec a potem murłata. Więc jak z tym dojściem na strych po którym mają biegać przewody?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jak juz pragniesz z tego mało praktycznego wynalazku korzystać, to trzeba włożyć przepusty w wieńcu np. rurki a dalej, przed murłatą przwuercić się poziomo przez bloczek. 

Myślę jednaj, ze węikeszkym problemem bedzie zpewnienie drożności samych kanałów w tym sytemie  ::-(:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Pytanie z innej beczki: dlaczego silikaty *ZIELENIEJĄ*?

Zauważyłem, że pewna część cegieł po kilku dniach od przywiezienia na budowę najzwyczajniej w świecie pozieleniała... Czy to mech, czy grzyb??

Pozdr.
M

----------


## ksieciu

Ela i Maciek nasze bloczki nie zielenieja a mamy troche zieleni na dzialce w tym 2 deby. Jak padal deszcz to te niezabezpieczone lezace luzem zrobily sie szare takie mocno nasiakniete ale nigdy nie zzielenialy   :ohmy:

----------


## brachol

> Pytanie z innej beczki: dlaczego silikaty *ZIELENIEJĄ*?
> 
> Zauważyłem, że pewna część cegieł po kilku dniach od przywiezienia na budowę najzwyczajniej w świecie pozieleniała... Czy to mech, czy grzyb??
> 
> Pozdr.
> M


mech i grzyby to chyba nie powinny rosnac na silikacie w koncu jest tam wapno

----------


## link1

Nie to tylko glon, ktory nawet na kamien wejdzie   :big grin: [/list]

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

no to co to w końcu jest? glony czy grzyb??

Pozdr.
M

----------


## woody

Podciągam wątek

I chciałbym wiedzieć czy ktoś z Was kleił Silikaty (najlepiej z Ludyni) na klej na cienkie spoiny (najlepiej z Alpolu AZ 110)

Proszę o opinie,
na wiosnę chciałbym zacząć kleić

----------


## Ziarutek

Witam,

Dostałem dzisiaj wycenę na Silikaty z Kluczy - N24, cena netto 2,50 zł. - brać czy nie brać :/

Podobno od stycznia grupa silikaty podnosi cenę o 15% nie wiecie czy to prawda??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dabell

> Podciągam wątek
> 
> I chciałbym wiedzieć czy ktoś z Was kleił Silikaty (najlepiej z Ludyni) na klej na cienkie spoiny (najlepiej z Alpolu AZ 110)
> 
> Proszę o opinie,
> na wiosnę chciałbym zacząć kleić


Witaj
mój domek powstaje z silikatów z Ludynii i na zaprawie Alpolu - białej (temperatury normalne). Generalnie jest ok., ale kilka palet (na 48 ) zdarzyło się takich, że były odchylenia do kilku mm (średnio 3-5, ale zdarzyło się kilka bloczków z odchyłem od wymiaru do 0,7cm). 
Natomiast klej - wykonawca bardzo chwalił, że jest po 2 dniach jak kamień. Bardzo dobrze trzyma. 
Zdjęcia w dzienniku.
Pozdrawiam
Dabell

----------


## woody

> Napisał woody
> 
> Podciągam wątek
> 
> I chciałbym wiedzieć czy ktoś z Was kleił Silikaty (najlepiej z Ludyni) na klej na cienkie spoiny (najlepiej z Alpolu AZ 110)
> 
> Proszę o opinie,
> na wiosnę chciałbym zacząć kleić
> 
> ...


Serdeczne dzięki

Przeczytałem Twój dziennik i spytam przy okazji czy do tych cen dostałeś jakiś upust czy to już są ceny po upuscie i co z transportem (oczywiście chodzi o Silikaty)

----------


## Maggie

> Witam,
> 
> Dostałem dzisiaj wycenę na Silikaty z Kluczy - N24, cena netto 2,50 zł. - brać czy nie brać :/
> 
> Podobno od stycznia grupa silikaty podnosi cenę o 15% nie wiecie czy to prawda??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Podwyżka była 1 listopada, więc całkiem niedawno. Mogę popytać w mojej  hurtowni - też buduję z bloczków  z  "grupy silikaty"

Ja płaciłam 2,52 brutto za N18 loco hurtownia w moim mieście

----------


## woody

Założe nowy wątek w kwestii ceny Silikatów z Ludyni
MYślę że znajdą się tacy którzy będą kupować materiały jej "zimy"

----------


## dabell

*Woody*
ceny są po upuście i z wliczonym transportem na działkę - tyle, że ja brałam z hurtowni we Wrocławiu, bo zależało mi, żeby materiał przyjeżdzał na budowę wtedy kiedy to potrzebne - partiami. Zamawiając od producenta, nie byłoby to możliwe. Jak na Wrocław to były bardzo dobre ceny - większość inwestycji we Wrocławiu powstaje z silkatów   :Roll:  . 
Ja zamawiałam we wrześniu - ściany powstawałuy od początku listopada. Z tego co wiem, to gdyby nie wcześniejsze zamówienie - byłabym bez szans na materiał  i budowanie  :ohmy:   :Evil:   - czas oczekiwania wynosił od października ok. 4-6 tygodni w zależności od producenta silkatów  :Roll:  .
Pozdrawiam
Dabell

----------


## brachol

a budowal ktos z tych silikatow o dlugosci 500 mm? roche ciezkie ale wydaje sie ze powinno sie latwiej murowac ma ktos doswiadczenia?

----------


## Altariela

Drodzy "silikatowcy"
Czy spotkaliście sie z taka opinia (albo we wlasnym domu zaobserwowaliscie) ze na silikatach szybciej wychodzą pęknięcia?
Rozmawiałam z jedną firmą budowlaną i szef mi powiedział, że on mi nie da gwarancji na pękanie ścian, jeśli zdecyduję się na silikaty, że z jego doświadczenia wynika, że silikaty charakteryzują się "małą elastycznością" i pod wpływem różnych czynników zewnętrznych działających na budynek zaczynają pękać, gdyż nie "dostosowują" się do ruchów budynku, czy jakoś tak. I że np. z porothermem nie ma tego problemu   :Roll:  
Co Wy na to? czy ktoś już mieszka w domu z silikatów i może potwierdzić lub zdementować problem z pękaniem ścian?

----------


## Geno

> Drodzy "silikatowcy"
> Czy spotkaliście sie z taka opinia (albo we wlasnym domu zaobserwowaliscie) ze na silikatach szybciej wychodzą pęknięcia?
> Rozmawiałam z jedną firmą budowlaną i szef mi powiedział, że on mi nie da gwarancji na pękanie ścian, jeśli zdecyduję się na silikaty, że z jego doświadczenia wynika, że silikaty charakteryzują się "małą elastycznością" i pod wpływem różnych czynników zewnętrznych działających na budynek zaczynają pękać, gdyż nie "dostosowują" się do ruchów budynku, czy jakoś tak. I że np. z porothermem nie ma tego problemu   
> Co Wy na to? czy ktoś już mieszka w domu z silikatów i może potwierdzić lub zdementować problem z pękaniem ścian?


..bo Ytonga to można w rękach miętolić i nie się nie dzieje....Jakieś bajki opowiada ten wykonawca. Oczywiście materiały się różnią odkształcalnością ale jak ktos źle wykonuje posadowienie to później budynek wykonuje "dziwne ruchy".

----------


## eudajmonion

witam,
wczoraj dostałem ofertę silki z xelli ważną do końca stycznia 2007r.

E24 - 5,15zł
E12 - 2,68zł
1/2 E24 - 2,89zł

ceny są brutto z transportem na działkę (HDS'em). cena obejmuje również depozyt (do kwietnia/maja)-od lutego ma podrożeć silka. dodatkowo trzeba zapłacić za palety 9,50zł/szt netto-późniejszy zwrot w cenie 8,00zł/szt.

odległość to przeszło 160km (z Radomia do okolic Tarnowa).

cena wydaje się być wysoka, jutro będę widział drugą ofertę (też z xelli), więc porównam.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Silikaty mają największą odporność na ściskanie. Silka 15 ma odporność na zgniatanie porównywalną do betonu B20. 
Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie elastycznych maxów  :big grin: . No chyba, że na placu zabaw dla dzieci  :big grin:  . 
My na razie mamy stan surowy otwarty i nic nam nie pęka. Ale ławy zaprojektowane mieliśmy na 80 cm szerokości i poprzecznie zazbrojone.

----------


## gromal

Witam silikatowców.

Coś tu wszyscy przysneli, nie rozumiem sezon budowlany w pełni zimy nie widać a tu taka cisza.

Mam więc pytanko, może ktoś tu zagląda, chciał bym wiedzieć ile materiału będe potrzebował na budowe domu oriętujecie się czy w hurtowniach mi to obliczą czy musze sam to zrobić.

Prawdopodobnie będe brał materiał z Przysieczyn, budować będe sam z majstrem który namawiał mnie na N25/500 ale to waży ponad 35 kg/szt, przecież to się można wykończyć także będe budować N 24.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ziarutek

> chciał bym wiedzieć ile materiału będe potrzebował na budowe domu oriętujecie się czy w hurtowniach mi to obliczą czy musze sam to zrobić.


Witam,

W każdej hurtowni obliczą Ci zapotrzebowanie na materiał. Niemniej jednak dodatkowo zrobiłbym to sam, poniewaz mylić sie jest rzeczą ludzką  :wink: .
Będziesz mógł porównać swoje obliczenia z obliczeniami hurtowni, mnie to uratowało bo miałem dość znacznie zawyżone zapotrzebowanie. Oczywiście nikt dokładnie tego nie obliczy ale lepsza mała nadwyżka niż transport kilku palet więcej. Jeśli chodzi o niedobory to to już nie jest takie kłopotliwe bo materiał jest popularny. 
Dobrze jest tez odrazu uzgodnić w hurtowni mozliwość zwrotu nadwyzki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ksieciu

Gromal kazdy producent ma swoje normy przeliczeniowe na 1 m2 sciany. Ja budowalam z silikatow Niemce i oni mi wyliczyli ilosc materiałów jak podałam im powierzchnie ścian i materiałów mi nie zabrakło - zostało kilkanaście szt.
Zadzwon do Przysieczyna i popros o wyliczenie zapotrzebowania na materiał dla Twojego domu i wtedy bedziesz wiedział ile zamówic.

----------


## gromal

Wielkie dzięki za odpowiedzi.
Wczoraj sciągnąłem program do obliczania materiału ze strony silki Xella Kalkulator, ale jeszcze nie rozgryzłem go, jakieś dziwne wyniki mi wychodzą.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

Hello,

czy ktoś może mnie poratować namiarem na konkretnego przedstawiciela handlowego zajmującego sie polskimi silikatami, najchętniej na pd od W-wy? potrzebuję pilnie zamówić ok. 200m2 bloczków 24/25 i ok. 30m2 "12"...  :Confused:  

pozdrawiam i dziękuję,

----------


## Ziarutek

Witam,

Ja to zrobiłem tak:

1. http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/zaklady_produkcyjne.php
2. dzwoniłem do najbliższego zakładu produkcyjnego i  zapytałem o ceny (jak nie chcieli podać bo generalnie nie obsługuja klientów indywidualnych to podali gdzie można sie zaopatrzyć)
3. Obdzwoniłem (odwiedziłem) kilku i porównałem ceny.
4. Dokonałem zakupu  :wink:  (po negocjacjach)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## woody

A zmieniając temat, 
w grudniu słychać było o nadciągającej podwyżce na silikaty mówiło się nawet od 30% - czy ktoś z Was coś słyszał teraz - czy juz była a może jednak jej nie będzie.

----------


## filipek

> Hello,
> 
> czy ktoś może mnie poratować namiarem na konkretnego przedstawiciela handlowego zajmującego sie polskimi silikatami, najchętniej na pd od W-wy? potrzebuję pilnie zamówić ok. 200m2 bloczków 24/25 i ok. 30m2 "12"...  
> 
> pozdrawiam i dziękuję,


Ja kupowałem u tego bezpośrednio u tego dostawcy:
http://www.allegro.pl/item153419349_...l_vat_szt.html
Firma Multiservis - faktura. Bloczki z Jedlanki, tańsze niż z Xellii i Grupy Silikaty, a elewacyjan łupana znacznie tańsza.
Dostawca sprawdzony  w razie pytań wal na priva.

pozdr
filipek

----------


## ksieciu

> Hello,
> 
> czy ktoś może mnie poratować namiarem na konkretnego przedstawiciela handlowego zajmującego sie polskimi silikatami, najchętniej na pd od W-wy? potrzebuję pilnie zamówić ok. 200m2 bloczków 24/25 i ok. 30m2 "12"...  
> 
> pozdrawiam i dziękuję,


Ja zamawiałam bezpośredni od producenta PPMB Niemce k/Lublina z transportem pod Warszawe. W hurtowniach mozna wlasciwie dostac tylko Silke Xelli. W Jedlance k/ Siedlec tez mozna kupic bezpośrednio od producenta.
Trzeba dzwonić do wybranej fabryki lub kilku i się pytać i negocjować ceny  :smile:

----------


## bullish

Jaka jest obecnie "dobra" cena silki Xelli - może się ktoś orientuje?

Pod Warszawą krzyczą ok. 4,0 zł brutto za E24. Czy to dużo?

----------

Wielki dzięki za podpowiedzi.  :big grin:  
Jutro będę działał. Jak uda mi się coś sensownego załatwić - dam znać.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## link1

WItam 
Tak po cichu śledziłem Wasz temat. 
bulilish - dzięki na namiary. Mając takie stawki w minoxie tj 4,03 - 8% poszedłem do swojej pobliskiej hurtowni i narzuciłem im taką cenę jaką dostałem w Minox i jeszcze przechowają do maja może czerwca. Czyli jestem włascicielem 3500 szt E24. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## link1

A jeszcze jedno cenniki silki i Ytonga jakie wchodzą po 1 lutego zakładają obniżkę???? naprawdę. Mój dostawca zgodził się na cenę jaką wynegocjowalem widząc cennik po 1 lutym wcześniej nie chcial się zgodzić???

----------


## Kane66

nie wiem ale pozostale zaklady (napewo Klucze i Jedlenka) od lutego/marca maja podwyzke cen (trudno powiedziec dokladnie o ile: 5-10%). Dodatkowo w Klucze, Ludyni i Jedlence nie mozna kupic nic z biezacej produkcji ktorej albo nei ma albo jest juz dawno porezerwowana i wlasnie gdzies jedzie. 

pytanie:
postawie domek powiedzmy w sierpniu (surowy, zamkniety). czy moge to bezpiecznie ocieplic jeszcze w tym roku (np na jesien) czy raczej poczekac z tym do przyszlego roku ? Wykonawca sugeruje by poczekac (informacja dodatkowa: nie planuje w tym roku i tak tam mieszkac). Jesli poczekac to czy musze te silikaty zaimpregnowac ?

----------


## link1

Przykryj dach choćby papą, pozabijaj w miarę szczelnie otwory (ochrona przed śniegiem, deszczem wandalami itd. 
Impregnować po co. Tak się składa że mam budynek z silkikatu który stoi 20 lat (oczywiście rodzice tam mieszkają, ale nic nie trzeba było impregnować do tej pory. 
pozdrawiam

----------

Kane66: 


> Dodatkowo w Klucze, Ludyni i Jedlence nie mozna kupic nic z biezacej produkcji ktorej albo nei ma albo jest juz dawno porezerwowana i wlasnie gdzies jedzie.


  :ohmy:  
Ja zamawiałem w ubiegłą środę z Jedlanki, 24, 18 i 12. Od wczoraj mam materiał na działce i murarze murują...  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Kane66

Ma sie szczescie cholera  :wink:  Ja dzwonilem dzis i cisza - dzwonic po 10 lutym kazali.

----------


## bendzamin

czy jest jakas konkretna różnica miedzy silka xelly a silikatami oprócz ceny oczywiscie

----------


## ZakWr

Różnią się przedewszystkim modułem czyli wysokoscią bloczków. Silka ma wysokość 18cm (na ten sezon Xelia reklamuje nowość silikaty 20cm) a polskie
mają wysokość 22cm
Inne są drążenia. Silka przychodzi pięknie zapakowania i wygląda też pięknie. Chyba ma nieco wiecej wapnia bo nie widac prawie ziarenek

----------


## bendzamin

ostatnio na forum przeczytałem nie zadowolenie jedengo z forumowiczów z SILKI. Przeraził mnie tym ze silka bardzo ciągnie wode i pisał ze byle jaka kałuza i ma metr wody podciągniete kapilarnie po wewnętrznej stronie ściany. Zamierzam zakupic silke xelly i teraz to bede miał wielki orzech do zgryzienia. 
A jak to wygląda u Was czy równiez macie takie problemy jak nasz kolega? 
 :Confused:

----------


## eRaf

Mam takie praktyczne pytanko do silikatowców ("ytongowców" też w sumie), którzy murowali na zaprawę klejową z bloczków P+W.
Zaprawa klejowa ma do 3mm, przy ocieplaniu wełną jakie dawaliście kotwy, jakiej grubości (4mm) ? 
czy wstawialiście je od razu przy murowaniu warstwy nośnej czy też przy ocieplaniu wwiercaliście je w spoiny ściany nośnej ???

----------


## m.dworek

> ostatnio na forum przeczytałem nie zadowolenie jedengo z forumowiczów z SILKI. Przeraził mnie tym ze silka bardzo ciągnie wode i pisał ze byle jaka kałuza i ma metr wody podciągniete kapilarnie po wewnętrznej stronie ściany. Zamierzam zakupic silke xelly i teraz to bede miał wielki orzech do zgryzienia. 
> A jak to wygląda u Was czy równiez macie takie problemy jak nasz kolega?


wiesz nei to zebym byl jakos wielce niezadowolony
ale powodow szczegolnych do radosci to tez nie mam

wady jakie mnei drecza to:
1. wiotkosc sciany 18 cm- niepotrzebnie dalem sie wpuscic w filozofie "cienszych" scian - o wiele bardziej wolalbym miec teraz solidne sciany

2. te podciaganie kapilarne to tak sobie mysle ze jesli by kiedys izolacja pozioma dala plame to efekt bedzie oplakany

dlatego pisze wam o tam zeby moze ktos na podstawie moich przemyslem wybral material na sciany bardziej swiadomie niz ja
a myslalem, ze jestem kurcze nieomylny...  :wink: 

przyznaje dalem dupy z ta silka drazona 18

----------


## bendzamin

widze ze nie tylko Ciebie ktoś namówił na zakup tej 18. Ja bylem na składzie i gostek tez mnie namawiał na 18 za każdym razem powtarza to samo" buduj z 18 zaoszczedzisz kasy, 24 to pieniadze w błoto wyrzucone" ostatnio to już stał sie taki namolny ze mu podziekowałem za współprace. Jak sie okazało miał na skaładzie 18 z 2005 roku i usilnie starał sie jej pozbyć. Ja zdecydowany jestem na 24 ale czytając twój post przeraziła mnie ta woda podciągana ale przy dobrej i pozadnej izolacji poziomej jak równiez pionowej scian fundamentowych nie powinno byc wiekszych problemów.

----------


## woody

> Napisał bendzamin
> 
> ostatnio na forum przeczytałem nie zadowolenie jedengo z forumowiczów z SILKI. Przeraził mnie tym ze silka bardzo ciągnie wode i pisał ze byle jaka kałuza i ma metr wody podciągniete kapilarnie po wewnętrznej stronie ściany. Zamierzam zakupic silke xelly i teraz to bede miał wielki orzech do zgryzienia. 
> A jak to wygląda u Was czy równiez macie takie problemy jak nasz kolega? 
> 
> 
> 
> wiesz nei to zebym byl jakos wielce niezadowolony
> ale powodow szczegolnych do radosci to tez nie mam
> ...



ja bym się tak nie przejmował, jak ściany będą dobrze zrobione to i tak będziesz zadowolony z efektu.
sam wybrałem 24 a na działówki 12 ale tylko dlatego że ekipa nie była przekonana czy jej się to uda zrobić na klej.
co do podciągania wody to niestety inne materiały też to robią (bk) ale wszystko zależy on izolacji.

Życzę powodzenia

----------


## woody

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć od silikatowców czy zamawialiście też
tzw połówki 1/2 N24 
cegły silikatowe - naprzykład na komin
i pustaki wentylacyjne PW

a może coś jeszcze się przyda żeby zachować jednorodnosć matariału.

----------


## woody

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć od silikatowców czy zamawialiście też
tzw połówki 1/2 N24 
cegły silikatowe - naprzykład na komin
i pustaki wentylacyjne PW

a może coś jeszcze się przyda żeby zachować jednorodnosć matariału.

----------


## eRaf

> Mam takie praktyczne pytanko do silikatowców ("ytongowców" też w sumie), którzy murowali na zaprawę klejową z bloczków P+W.
> Zaprawa klejowa ma do 3mm, przy ocieplaniu wełną jakie dawaliście kotwy, jakiej grubości (4mm) ? 
> czy wstawialiście je od razu przy murowaniu warstwy nośnej czy też przy ocieplaniu wwiercaliście je w spoiny ściany nośnej ???


Może jednak ktoś mi odpowie/podpowie   :cry:

----------


## pedzelito

Dostałem dzisiaj wycenę na silikaty z Leżajska i tak:
- 6NFD (ściany zewnętrzne) - 2,96 zł brutto/szt.
- 3NFD (ściany wewnętrzne) - 1,55 zł brutto/szt.

----------


## Ziarutek

Ceny z transportem?
Jaka odleglosc w km??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pedzelito

> Ceny z transportem?
> Jaka odleglosc w km??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tak, cena z transportem i rozładunkiem. Budowa ok. 11 km od hurtowni.

----------


## demex

> Dostałem dzisiaj wycenę na silikaty z Leżajska i tak:
> - 6NFD (ściany zewnętrzne) - 2,96 zł brutto/szt.
> - 3NFD (ściany wewnętrzne) - 1,55 zł brutto/szt.


To są ceny z fabryki czy z hurtowni ? Bo w RCMB dostaniesz pewnie ok. 20% upustu od ceny katalogowej, a w DomBudzie (mała hurtownia z Żołyni) ja dostałem 22% rabatu i jeszcze mi za darmo przywieźli (i przechowali na placu 3 miesiące, przywozili po 4 palety - mam mało miejsca na budowie). W RCMB chcieli 500 zł za transport no i od razu wszystko chcieli mi przywieść.

A i jeszcze jedno w tym DomBudzie powinni mieć (chyba że już sprzedali) 4 palety tej 24 na pióro-wpust (nie pamiętam symbolu) po cenie 2.86. Zamówiłem sobie za dużo, ale nie było problemu z oddaniem. Możliwe, że będą się chcieli tego pozbyć bo coś przebąkiwali, że nie wiedzą co oni z tym zrobią.

----------


## pedzelito

> Napisał pedzelito
> 
> Dostałem dzisiaj wycenę na silikaty z Leżajska i tak:
> - 6NFD (ściany zewnętrzne) - 2,96 zł brutto/szt.
> - 3NFD (ściany wewnętrzne) - 1,55 zł brutto/szt.
> 
> 
> To są ceny z fabryki czy z hurtowni ? 
> A i jeszcze jedno w tym DomBudzie powinni mieć (chyba że już sprzedali) 4 palety tej 24 na pióro-wpust (nie pamiętam symbolu) po cenie 2.86. Zamówiłem sobie za dużo, ale nie było problemu z oddaniem. Możliwe, że będą się chcieli tego pozbyć bo coś przebąkiwali, że nie wiedzą co oni z tym zrobią.


To są ceny z PCMB a ten DomBud to faktycznie muszę sprawdzić! Dzięki!!!

----------


## demex

> To są ceny z PCMB a ten DomBud to faktycznie muszę sprawdzić! Dzięki!!!


Ja zrezygnowałem z RCMB bo buduję w Łańcucie i transport był od nich za drogi.
DOMBUD - 017 2253389
Powodzenia.

----------


## pedzelito

> Napisał pedzelito
> 
> To są ceny z PCMB a ten DomBud to faktycznie muszę sprawdzić! Dzięki!!!
> 
> 
> Ja zrezygnowałem z RCMB bo buduję w Łańcucie i transport był od nich za drogi.
> DOMBUD - 017 2253389
> Powodzenia.


Ja mam wycenę z* P*CMB. Dziękuję za tel. do DomBudu. Dzwonie...

----------


## dabell

> widze ze nie tylko Ciebie ktoś namówił na zakup tej 18. Ja bylem na składzie i gostek tez mnie namawiał na 18 za każdym razem powtarza to samo" buduj z 18 zaoszczedzisz kasy, 24 to pieniadze w błoto wyrzucone" ostatnio to już stał sie taki namolny ze mu podziekowałem za współprace. Jak sie okazało miał na skaładzie 18 z 2005 roku i usilnie starał sie jej pozbyć. Ja zdecydowany jestem na 24 ale czytając twój post przeraziła mnie ta woda podciągana ale przy dobrej i pozadnej izolacji poziomej jak równiez pionowej scian fundamentowych nie powinno byc wiekszych problemów.


*Bendzamin*
konstruktor z biura adaprującego projekt do pozwolenia powiedział, żeby nie decydować się na ścianę z 18cm, jeżeli chcesz w większym stopniu skorzystać z dobroci silikatów które charakteryzują się dużą bezwładnością cieplną. Chodzi o to, że silikaty są jakby akumulatorem ciepła w zimie a w lecie nie dopuszczają ciepła do środka - im większa ich grubość tym lepiej to działa. Dlatego wszystkie ściany konstrukcyjne w domu mam z bloczków Ludynii 24 cm.
Dobra izolacja i nie musisz się martwić o ściany. Ja dawałam papę termozgrzewalną modyfikowanną SBS ogr. 4,5mm zarówno jako izolację poziomą na ławy jak i pod bloczki silikatowe a poza tm dobrą izolację przeciwwodną na ściany fundamentowe. 

Każdemu budującemu z silikatów polecam cegiełki silikatowe. Jest bardzo dużo miejsc w których znajdują zastosowanie - można to zobaczyć na zdjęciach w dzienniku, szczególnie jeżeli w stosunku do projektu zmieniany był rodzaj materiału (u nas był porotherm 25), bo inna wysokość materiału rodzi dużo miejsc, gdzie coś trzeba dorównać. Na 48 palet kupiłam w sumie 5 palet cegiełek i nie wyobrażam sobie co byśmy zrobili bez nich. Nie akceptowałam mentalnie czerwonej cegły w moich białaych ścianach.
Chciałam też poł ówki 1/2 N ale cena była niewiele niższa od pełnego bloczka i w dodatku trudno dostępne, więc ekipa przycinała pełne bloczki.
Pozdrawiam
Dabell

----------


## e.kala

> Chciałbym się dowiedzieć od silikatowców czy zamawialiście też
> tzw połówki 1/2 N24 
> cegły silikatowe - naprzykład na komin
> i pustaki wentylacyjne PW
> 
> a może coś jeszcze się przyda żeby zachować jednorodnosć matariału.


Zbudowany mam dom z silki 24, zamawialismy też 
-pustaki wentylacyjne
-silke 12 na ściany działowe
-cegłę silikatową (nie nadaje sie na komin)
-silikaty 8 do obmurowania murłaty (nie udało sie kupić silki )
Silka nie była dostępna ciągle, były z nią duże problemy. Jak zabrakło pustaków wentylacyjnych to musielismy kupic inne. Jak ktos chce to może zobaczyć jak powstawał stan surowy

----------

Hello,

woody:


> Chciałbym się dowiedzieć od silikatowców czy zamawialiście też 
> tzw połówki 1/2 N24 
> cegły silikatowe - naprzykład na komin 
> i pustaki wentylacyjne PW


- chciałem zamówić 1/2 ale w jedlance akurat nie mieli w bieżącej sprzedaży, więc odpuściłem - ekipa robi sobie połówki sama...  :big grin:  
- nie kupowałem żadnych cegieł specjalnych z silikatów, kupiłem czerwoną cegłę pełną na kominy i jest cool;
- nie mam obiekcji, co do łączenia "czerwonego" z "białym"...  :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## woody

> Napisał woody
> 
> Chciałbym się dowiedzieć od silikatowców czy zamawialiście też
> tzw połówki 1/2 N24 
> cegły silikatowe - naprzykład na komin
> i pustaki wentylacyjne PW
> 
> a może coś jeszcze się przyda żeby zachować jednorodnosć matariału.
> 
> ...


Witam 
dlaczego cegła silikatowa nie nadaje się na komin, ja chcę zbudować kominy do dachu potem pełna klinkierówka a w środek tego do kominka i pieca na stałe paliwo chcę włorzyć wkład żaroodporny z blachy.

Czy tak można???

Proszę o pomoc to bardzo ważne bo cegła już zamówiona

----------


## e.kala

> Witam 
> dlaczego cegła silikatowa nie nadaje się na komin, ja chcę zbudować kominy do dachu potem pełna klinkierówka a w środek tego do kominka i pieca na stałe paliwo chcę włorzyć wkład żaroodporny z blachy.
> 
> Czy tak można???
> 
> Proszę o pomoc to bardzo ważne bo cegła już zamówiona


Nie jestem ekspertem w tej dziedzinie, ale tak mi mówiono, że sie nie nadaje. Zamów może lepiej tradycyjną czerwoną cegłę lub pustaki kominowe


Znalazłam w necie opis silikatów tez taki



> Odporność ogniowa
> Duża odporność ogniowa, pozwala na zastosowanie silikatów do budowy ścian przeciwpożarowych, kominów i kotłowni.


Popytaj może fachowców jak to właściwie jest.

----------


## Altariela

Ja znalazłam takie informacje, na temat tego, z czego mogą być budowane kominy, w zależności od przeznaczenia:

*Kanały dymowe*. Podłącza się do nich kotły na paliwa stałe i kominki. Do ich budowy konieczne jest używanie materiałów odpornych na wysoką temperaturę. Zwykle przekracza ona 200 st., a podczas pożaru nagromadzonej w nich sadzy dochodzi nawet do 1000 st. Na tak wysoką temperaturę odporne są tylko niektóre materiały budowlane: pełna cegła ceramiczna oraz kształtki ceramiczne lub szamotowe, które stanowią element kominów prefabrykowanych.
Jeśli kanał dymowy ma przekrój prostokątny, to nie może on być mniejszy niż 14×14 cm, a jeśli jest to komin o przekroju okrągłym - jego średnica nie może być mniejsza niż 15 cm.

*Kanały spalinowe*. Podłącza się do nich urządzenia grzewcze na gaz i olej. Kanały te można murować z cegieł pełnych, silikatowych lub z pustaków, ale zawsze konieczne jest wstawienie do środka elementów wykonanych z materiałów kwasoodpornych: wkładu ze stali lub kamionki. Spaliny z kotłów na gaz i olej mają bowiem na tyle niską temperaturę (60-80st.), że zawarta w nich para wodna ulega skropleniu na wewnętrznych ściankach komina i wchodzi w reakcję ze związkami siarki (nieodłącznymi składnikami spalin pochodzących z oleju i gazu). W ten sposób powstaje bardzo agresywny chemicznie związek, który powodowałby bardzo szybkie niszczenie tradycyjnych materiałów do budowy kominów.
Zgodnie z przepisami, przekrój kanałów spalinowych nie może być mniejszy niż 14×14 cm, a najmniejsza średnica kanałów okrągłych - z rur stalowych lub kamionkowych - to 12 cm.

*Kanały wentylacyjne*. W domach z wentylacją grawitacyjną służą do odprowadzania na zewnątrz zużytego powietrza. Ponieważ nie muszą być odporne ani na wysoką temperaturę, ani na działanie agresywnego kondensatu, wybór materiałów nadających się do ich budowy jest największy. Ich przekrój nie powinien być mniejszy niż 160 cm kw., a najmniejszy wymiar boku kanału to 10 cm.

Zgodnie z tym, wybuduję komin do pieca gazowego z pustaka wentylacyjnego z silki, w to wejdzie kwasówka. A do kominka będzie komin z tradycyjnej cegły.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ar_com

mam zgryz bo sie nie znam...

zaczyname budowe na wiosne, bylem wczoraj u kierownika budowy i se rozmawiamy o tym co trza zrobic kiedy itp . Zapytał z czego chce budowac sciany zew. - odpowiedziałem silikat, krecił nosem ale to akurat niewazne , mnie zmartwiło to co mi powiedział o ociepleniu. W projekcie mam bloczek komórkowy 36,5cm ytong bez ocieplenia, ja wymysliłem 24cm silikat + 15cm wełna i tu miedzy nami była zgoda ale zmartwiło mnie to ze powiedzał mi ze w tym momecie sciana ma 39cm szerokośći i w stosunku do projektu trace 2,5 cm na powierzchni uzytkowej w pomieszczen...  :cry:   Dątąd myslałem ze jezeli wyjde z silikatem 24cm zamiast ytongie, 36,5cm to raczej zyskam 12cm na obwodzie budynku bo ocieplenie idzie i tak na zewnątrz...  cholerka, myliłem się czy KB cos sie pokręciło?

----------


## Ziarutek

Witam,

To kierownik budowy ma zgryz bo piwninien sie znac a nie bardzo widze w temacie. Mogl chociaz powiedziec ze sprawdzi ta sprawe.

Ja mam identyczną sytuacje zamienilem Ytong na silikat + 15 styropku. Powierzchnie uzytkowa pozostawiam taka jaka jest (moze nawet zlicuje sciane z silikatow z fundamentową - nie wiem. a o grubość ocieplenia powiększą mi sie gabaryty domu. Robie to wszystko na podstawie wlasnego rozeznania - bylem w Powiatowym Inspektoracie Nadzoru Budowlanego i zapytałem w prost czy jest to jakiś problem, Pan odpowiedzial , że to standardowa sytuacja i nikt sie do tego nie przyczepi przy odbiorze - oczywiscie w granicach rozsądku jak wydluzysz budynek o 2 metry to juz przegiecie  :big grin: .
Wg mnie idz osobiscie do odpowiedniego dla Ciebie Inspektoratu i zapytaj, a kierownikowi odpusc, ale miej mu za zle ze wstydzi sie powiedziec "nie wiem".

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Kominy wszystkie mam z silki wentylacyjnej, na to czapka betonowa i ponad dach cegła klinkierowa. W jeden kanał wentylacyjny wpuszczę rurę od pieca kondensacyjnego. Silka jest bardzo wytrzymała na zgniatanie i może stać samodzielnie i wytrzyma ciężar klinkieru. U mnie kominy przetrwały te największe wichury bez zająknięcia, a nie miałem jeszcze pokrytego dachu.
Jedynie do kominka zbudowałem komin z wkładką szamotową (chyba presto?), też wytrzymał wichurę  :smile:  .

Tak a propos kanałów wentylacyjnych z silki. Mam do odsprzedania półtorej palety kształtek wenylacyjnych silka. Bloczki są 24x24 wys 20, kanał fi 16 cm. Do odebrania w Warszawie na Białołęce.

----------


## pedzelito

Kochani, podpowiedzcie mi jaki pustak silikatowy proponujecie na ściany zewnętrzne.
Ogólnie problem mam w tym czy "pióro-wpust" czy nie. W cenie różnica jest pomijalna a różnice izolacyjności cieplnej, akustycznej to są??? Jakie są za i przeciw?
Chodzi o ścianę dwuwarstwową, ocieplenie wełną.

----------


## m.dworek

a jak myslisz?
czy muster na laczeniu pustaczkow moze miec wplyw na wlasnosci akustyczne albo izolacji cieplnej?

jesli mimo wszystko nie wiesz to odpowiedz jest nie

jedna wazna rzecz: odradzam sciany 18 cm
zdecydowanie !!!

sam mam i to najwiekszy tzw. strzal z dupy  :wink:  na mojej budowie  :wink:

----------


## Kane66

dlaczego ?

----------


## bullish

A dzisiaj Xella obniżała ceny na silkę  :Smile:  Nowy cennik od 1 lutego.
Obniżka spora w powrównaniu do poprzedniego - jesiennego cennika.
Dobrze że nie kupiłem zimą   :big grin:

----------


## woody

> A dzisiaj Xella obniżała ceny na silkę  Nowy cennik od 1 lutego.
> Obniżka spora w powrównaniu do poprzedniego - jesiennego cennika.
> Dobrze że nie kupiłem zimą


Xella zareagowała na wzrost popytu i wypierającą ją z rynku Grupę Silikaty.
Też chcą ugryźć duży kawałek z tego tortu. Widocznie nie mają takiej sprzedaży jak Grupa Silikaty.

Wniosek jest prosty w Polsce marka (w sensie płacenie za nazwę) w ciężkiej budowlance to raczej nieporozumienie.


Tak dla porównania czy Możesz podać ile kosztował m2 ściany przed i po zmianie ceny.
Z Grupy Silikaty:
N24 za m2: 50,40 brutto (18 szt na klej)
N12 za m2: 27 brutto (18 sztuk na klej)

----------


## brachol

xella 
sciana E 18  przed zmiana 48,28 netto
po zmianie 46,00 netto 

E 24 przed 60,43 netto
po 55,50 netto
a mam takie pytanie czy orientuje sie ktos moze jaka jest roznica w cenie miedzy klejem Alpol i oryginalnym do Silki? (z cennika silki wynika ze worek kosztuje 18,70 netto)
I jeszcze pytanie czy uzywal ktos kleju do silikatow firmy Baumit?

----------


## Sail

A ja mam inne pytanie  :wink: 
Czy Wasi wykonawcy też byli zaskoczeni, że chcecie budować z Silikatu? Bo ja jestem na etapie wycen i wszyscy bez wyjątku pytają "Czemu z silikatu, skoro wszyscy budują z porothermu   :ohmy:  ?"    :Evil:

----------


## demex

Mój szef ekipy stwierdził OK budujemy i że słyszał, że to „zdrowy” materiał. 
Jak przyjechała ekipa to stwierdzili: „Cooo? Z tych cegiełek mamy budować?” (25x25x25)  :smile:  Ale jakoś wymurowali  :smile:

----------


## piwalek

Drodzy Silikatowcy,

Planuje rozpoczęcie budowy z Silki i cieszą mnie informacje o tym, że pomimo zwariowanej tendencji na rosnące ceny wszystkiego dookoła coś jednak potaniało... 

ale do rzeczy...

Mam w planie 24cm + 12cm wełny... ale ciągle zastanawiam się nad 15 lub nawet 20cm ociepleniem z wełny. Powszechnie wiadomo że Silka to materiał o dużej gęstości czyli kiepski izolator ciepła ale za to dobry jego akumulator. Na forum kilkakrotnie widziałem posty w któych inwestorzy pisali 


> "my mamy 24cm silki + 20cm wełny (jak to budowaliśmy to wszyscy pukali się w głowę) - ale teraz mamy bardzo ciepło i niskie rachunki itd.."


Mój architekt mówi mi też coś o punkcie rosy - tzn. twierdzi że przy 20cm wełny punkt rosy będzie znajdował się gdzieś w środku warstwy ociepleniowej (w wełnie),  a to spowoduje jej nawilżenie, a co za tym idzie znaczne obniżenie jej parametrów termicznych.

Czy któś mógłby mi poradzić czy rzeczywiście 20cm wełny na 24cm silki to czyste szaleństwo i wyrzucone pieniądze czy jednak jest to b. docieplona ściana (choć pewnie droga)? I jeszcze jeśli ktoś się orientuje ile kosztuje m2 wełny Rockwoola?

Pozdrawiam,
Pawel.

----------

Hello,

kończę stan surowy zamknięty z silikatów 24 i 12 na działówki. po 2 latach grzebania w necie i wypytywania fachowców doszedłem do wniosku, że ściana 24 + 15 ocieplenia (styro lub wełna) to optimum. wzrost grubości ocieplenia ponad 15 cm spowoduje nieuzasadniony ekonomicznie wzrost kosztów, których nie "odbierzemy" w mniejszym zapotrzebowaniu na energię. minimalną grubość ocieplenia, którą wg mnie należałoby zastosować to 12 cm. tak więc coś pomiędzy 12 a 15 cm powinno być ok. ja daję 15 cm.

pozdrawiam silikatowców,

----------


## piwalek

Aussie,
Dzięki - chyba też się zdecyduję na 15cm. Myślałem też o oknach które w przypadku 20cm wełny byłyby w dziurach o grubości 44cm... trochę tunel.

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł

----------


## Ziarutek

piwalek , może ty zlicuj te okna ze sciana po zewnetrznej stronie a nie wewnetrznej ?  :wink:  Chyba że lubisz dom bez parapetów wenątrz  :big grin: .

Co do technologii 24 silikat + 15 cm welna lub styropian - popieram.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## piwalek

No, nie... bez parapetów to nie   :smile:  

A tak a propos wełny to czy żeczywiście silka z wełną będą oddychały? Ja miałem zamiar dać 15cm wełny ale wszyscy (łącznie z dystrybutorami wełny) mi to odradzają i twierdzą że styropian tak samo dobry a 2x tańszy... a tym całym oddychaniem ścian i dobrym mikroklimatem to lipa....

Jakieś doświadczenia ?

----------


## brachol

> No, nie... bez parapetów to nie   
> 
> A tak a propos wełny to czy żeczywiście silka z wełną będą oddychały? Ja miałem zamiar dać 15cm wełny ale wszyscy (łącznie z dystrybutorami wełny) mi to odradzają i twierdzą że styropian tak samo dobry a 2x tańszy... a tym całym oddychaniem ścian i dobrym mikroklimatem to lipa....
> 
> Jakieś doświadczenia ?


co do oddychania to poczytaj sobie

----------


## Ziarutek

Jezeli chodzi o oddychanie to lepiej poczytaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=44269

A jesli chodzi o mnie to daję 15 cm styropianu - mimo, że nawet nie czytałem tematu powyzej podanego w linku. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pedzelito

Miałem okazje dyskutować o tym z technologiem produkcji z jednego z zakładów produkujących silikaty i powiedział mi: *ŚCIANY NIE ODDYCHAJĄ - nie ma konieczności stosowania wełny.*

----------


## mariuszdro

> Jezeli chodzi o oddychanie to lepiej poczytaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=44269
> 
> A jesli chodzi o mnie to daję 15 cm styropianu - mimo, że nawet nie czytałem tematu powyzej podanego w linku. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ziarutek to ten sam temat co podał brachol

pozdrawiam Mariusz  :big grin:

----------


## Ziarutek

> Napisał Ziarutek
> 
> Jezeli chodzi o oddychanie to lepiej poczytaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=44269
> 
> A jesli chodzi o mnie to daję 15 cm styropianu - mimo, że nawet nie czytałem tematu powyzej podanego w linku. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> ...


Bo był szybszy o kilka sekund   :Wink2:

----------


## brachol

> Bo był szybszy o kilka sekund


ja juz taki szybki jestem ale jakos sobie z tym daje rade   :cool:

----------


## piwalek

Dzięki za porady... choć jestem informatykiem więc umysł ścisły (i na fizyce mi też nawet nieźle szło) to jednak podany wywód przekracza nieco moje zdolności... i cierpliwość.

Pomijając "oddychalność" czy tam paroprzepuszczalność wełny jej zaletami nad styropianem pozostałyby akustyczność i ognioodporność. 

Ponieważ dom buduję na polu więc na hałas nie będę narzekał, a płonącego domu mam nadzieję nigdy nie doświadczyć to ze względu na x2 tańszą cenę styro od wełny chyba się jednak zdecyduje na ten styropian.

Pozdrawiam,
P.

----------


## szafir6

Kurde ja zacząłem już stawiać ściany, ale polecono mi na ścianę nośną zewnętrzną silke z Teodorów 18 + ocieplenie 14 ze styropianu, na ścianę nośną wew. 24. Czytając wasze porady dochodzę do wniosku że chyba zrobiłem błąd.
Co wy na to? i co mogę zrobić aby było dobrze?
Ścianę już w 30% postawiłem.
Za porady z góry dziękuję

----------


## RaStro

> Kurde ja zacząłem już stawiać ściany, ale polecono mi na ścianę nośną zewnętrzną silke z Teodorów 18 + ocieplenie 14 ze styropianu, na ścianę nośną wew. 24. Czytając wasze porady dochodzę do wniosku że chyba zrobiłem błąd.
> Co wy na to? i co mogę zrobić aby było dobrze?
> Ścianę już w 30% postawiłem.
> Za porady z góry dziękuję



szafir6: Mam pytanie, bloczki kupowałeś w fabryce w Teodorach czy przez jakąś lokalną hurtownię, jeśli przez hurtownie to czy można dostać na nią namiar ?

----------


## szafir6

> Napisał szafir6
> 
> Kurde ja zacząłem już stawiać ściany, ale polecono mi na ścianę nośną zewnętrzną silke z Teodorów 18 + ocieplenie 14 ze styropianu, na ścianę nośną wew. 24. Czytając wasze porady dochodzę do wniosku że chyba zrobiłem błąd.
> Co wy na to? i co mogę zrobić aby było dobrze?
> Ścianę już w 30% postawiłem.
> Za porady z góry dziękuję
> 
> 
> 
> szafir6: Mam pytanie, bloczki kupowałeś w fabryce w Teodorach czy przez jakąś lokalną hurtownię, jeśli przez hurtownie to czy można dostać na nią namiar ?


Bloczki kupowałem przez hurtownię budowlaną w Nysie "S.C. Noga i synowie"

----------


## RaStro

> Napisał RaStro
> 
> 
> szafir6: Mam pytanie, bloczki kupowałeś w fabryce w Teodorach czy przez jakąś lokalną hurtownię, jeśli przez hurtownie to czy można dostać na nią namiar ?
> 
> 
> Bloczki kupowałem przez hurtownię budowlaną w Nysie "S.C. Noga i synowie"


Kiepsko, trochę nie ten kierunek, a jak dzwoniłem do zakładu produkcyjnego to miałem wrażenie że mnie pani na drzewo spuszcza. Dostępność być może w maju, ale raczej dzwonić i się dowiadywać bo zamówienie to nie za bardzo... (co dziwniejsze jak zapytałem o rabat to możliwy, ale jak jakaś oferta to... jakoś tak dziwnie...)

----------


## demex

[quote="RaStro"]


> Kiepsko, trochę nie ten kierunek, a jak dzwoniłem do zakładu produkcyjnego to miałem wrażenie że mnie pani na drzewo spuszcza. 
> ... (co dziwniejsze jak zapytałem o rabat to możliwy, ale jak jakaś oferta to... jakoś tak dziwnie...)


Proste. Dla zakładu produkcyjnego nie jestem ciekawym klientem. Zamówienie pojedyncze (nawet jesli duże). Taka hurtownia to jest klient, nawet jak mniej zamawia to ciągle...

----------


## szafir6

ale proszę odpowiedzcie mi czy bloczek 18 wystarczy na ścianę nośną i jakie grube ocieplenie ze styropianu wówczas dawać?

----------


## demex

> ale proszę odpowiedzcie mi czy bloczek 18 wystarczy na ścianę nośną i jakie grube ocieplenie ze styropianu wówczas dawać?


Według normy wystarczy, ale jest wiele za i przeciw...

----------


## bendzamin

wiekszość odradza budowac sciany z silikatów bo zimne sciany i wieksze koszty ogrzewania czy tak jest naprawdę? 
Prosze o opinie osób które maja wybodowane z silikatów + ocieplenie domki i czy koszty ogrzania takiego domu sa duże?

----------


## RYDZU

> wiekszość odradza budowac sciany z silikatów bo zimne sciany i wieksze koszty ogrzewania czy tak jest naprawdę? 
> Prosze o opinie osób które maja wybodowane z silikatów + ocieplenie domki i czy koszty ogrzania takiego domu sa duże?


Ja tam bym KAŻDY nastepny własny dom z silikatów postawił  :smile: . Ubiegły (pierwszy) sezon prz ogrzewaniu gazem ziemnym zamknał sie w kwocie ok 2000 pln łacznie z ciepłą wodą + jakies 3 m3 drewna o cenie nieokreslonej  :smile: .
Czy to duzo? Chyba nie - szczególnie gdy uwzględnisz powierzchnię 240 m2 i kubaturę pomieszczeń (nie domu) ok 850 m3.
Aktualnie leci nam druga zima. Na święta z ciekawości włączyłem piec gazowy - żeby sprawdzić czy działa  :wink: . Od kilku dni chodzi troche więcej bo jakies mrozy się porobiły. Na razie rachunki za gaz łącznie z ciepłą woda od października to jakieś 600 pln plus do tego 5 m3 drewna.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tosinek

A ja mam pytanie ze stolicy? Czy ktoś z was nie zna hurtowni gdzie mogę kiupić silkaty? Szukam 24. Bardzo proszę o pomoc bowiem pewien sympatyczny pan powiedział mi: silka E24 kl.15   -    3,70 zł/szt.  cena netto loco budowa z rozładunkiem hds a to chyba ciut przesada. A na marginesie ile kupowlaliście silki, ja wyliczyłam 4000 mało, dużo?

----------


## brachol

a silka jak i z silikatami jest klopot i ciezko kupic przynajmniej w Poznaniu a jak juz ktos ma to cena wysoka z tego co widze to deweloperzy buduja na potege wlasnie z silki i pewnie dlateog jej brak na rynku

----------


## filipek

> A ja mam pytanie ze stolicy? Czy ktoś z was nie zna hurtowni gdzie mogę kiupić silkaty? Szukam 24. Bardzo proszę o pomoc bowiem pewien sympatyczny pan powiedział mi: silka E24 kl.15   -    3,70 zł/szt.  cena netto loco budowa z rozładunkiem hds a to chyba ciut przesada. A na marginesie ile kupowlaliście silki, ja wyliczyłam 4000 mało, dużo?


Cześć

Ja kupowałem w firmie Comex http://www.comex.waw.pl/ i miałem we wrześniu 2006 cenę 4zł brutto za E24 (+ cena palety - do zwrotu, ale z ostatniego transportu zostały) loco budowa z rozładunkiem hds-em.

pozdr
filipek

----------


## brachol

sprawa jest taka: Silka na klej i teraz czy dawac zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi czy nie dawac? jezeli dawac to jakie?

----------


## RYDZU

> sprawa jest taka: Silka na klej i teraz czy dawac zbrojenie *pod otworami okiennymi* czy nie dawac? jezeli dawac to jakie?


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## brachol

> Napisał brachol
> 
> sprawa jest taka: Silka na klej i teraz czy dawac zbrojenie *pod otworami okiennymi* czy nie dawac? jezeli dawac to jakie?


co Ty na to?

----------


## RYDZU

> Napisał RYDZU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brachol
> 
> ...


Zwracam honory. Przyznaję, że pierwszy raz słyszę o tego typu zbrojeniu.
U siebie go nie dawałem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## woody

Jak podjąłem decyzję o zakupie silikatów to oczywiście wiedziałem o tym sposobie wzmacniania ścian.
Ale z niego zrezygnowałem i poparł mnie mój konstruktor.
Myślę że jest to jakaś forma przesady.

Bardziej bym się czepiał tych którzy robią nadproża samonośne w ścianie 2 warstwowej zamiast L.

Pozdrawiam silikatowców

----------


## radekk

kurcze, co się dzieje, nigdzie silikatów nie można kupić!!!!!!

----------


## jezzmam

Witam silikatowców  :big tongue:  

Ja zaczynam na wiosnę tej wiosny  :big tongue:  budowę z silikatów i też wszyscy mi wciskają silikatki 18cm na ściany zewnętrzne  :Mad:  
Co prawda w projekcie mam 18cm silikatki,ale to jakoś do mnie nie przemawiało od samiutkiego początku i w związku z tym mam pytanko trochę nie silikatowe  :Roll:  : jeśli chciałabym zmienić grubość ścian zewnętrznych z 18cm na 24cm to musze pisać do muratora (projekt z muratka) o zgodę na zmianę ?? 
częćś działowych ścian mam z 18cm a część z GK i chciałabym ten GK zmienić na 12cm silikatki  :Roll:   też na to muszę miec zgodę ??
Bo no nie przemawia do mnie ściana zewntrzna i wewnętrzna z tych samych 18cm silikatków  :Confused:   a już na pewno nie z GK czy KG  :Roll:  
Po przestudiowaniu tego wątku od pierwszej strony jestem przekonana o słuszności mojej decyzji zmiany silikatków z 18cm na 24cm i to bez gadania  :big grin: 

Styropian łoczywiście 15cm  :Roll:

----------


## jezzmam

> kurcze, co się dzieje, nigdzie silikatów nie można kupić!!!!!!


EEEEEEEEE ja dzwoniłam wczoraj do Leżajska i są a jak i jak zamówię na cały dom to mi w przeciągu tygodnia zrobią  :big grin:

----------


## radekk

do leżajska to kawałek odemnie a po ile ci oferują za 24kę?

----------


## jezzmam

za 24kę powiedzieli mi ---3,33 brutto.
za 18kę ---2,64 brutto.
za 12kę ---1,76 brutto
tyle wiem bo o takie pytałam.

----------


## radekk

wielkie dzięki , jeszcze tylko czy to cena z transportem i rozładunkiem a jeśli tak to na jaka odległość  :big grin:

----------


## brachol

> kurcze, co się dzieje, nigdzie silikatów nie można kupić!!!!!!


w Poznaniu tez jest klopot z silikatami i silka

----------


## woody

> kurcze, co się dzieje, nigdzie silikatów nie można kupić!!!!!!


wysłałem Ci na priva namiar na hurtownię niedaleko Ciebie, ja u niego kupowałem i szczerze polecam.

Zerknij w mój dziennik to zobaczysz po ile.

----------


## Kasia_de

czy wiecie, gdzie produkują jeszcze te duże bloczki 24 lub 25 na 50 cm?
chciałam z Jedlanki zamówić, ale nie ma ich w najnowszym katalogu i chyba już nie produkują ;-(

Druga kwestia - znacie jakąś hurtownię w Warszawie, gdzie sprzedają silikaty?


Trzecia kwestia - czy ktoś z was kupował w Jedlance bezpośrednio? jak z transportem?

----------


## Kane66

Jakby kto mial informacje gdzie moge kupic silikaty TERAZ albo chociaz zamowic na konkretny miesiac (np marzec/kwiecien) to poprosze o informacje - gdzie dzwonie czy jestem tam odsylaja mnie z kwitkiem.  Śląsk acz wiadomo mozna przywiezc i z wiekszego dystansu jak bedzie trzeba. Bede wdzieczny za pomoc !

----------


## cockerka

> czy wiecie, gdzie produkują jeszcze te duże bloczki 24 lub 25 na 50 cm?


To ja jezzmam nie chce mnie muratorum forum zalogować na jezzmam to musiało chcieć na cockerka hehe

Kasiu_de z tego co mi powiedzieli w Leżajsku to od lutego tego roku nie produkują już 50ek  :sad:   podobno nie było na nie zbytu i zaprzestali produkcji.
A szkoda bo miałam na nie chęć,ale teraz zostaje mi 24ka albo 25ka  :Roll:

----------


## cockerka

> Jakby kto mial informacje gdzie moge kupic silikaty TERAZ albo chociaz zamowic na konkretny miesiac (np marzec/kwiecien) to poprosze o informacje - gdzie dzwonie czy jestem tam odsylaja mnie z kwitkiem.  Śląsk acz wiadomo mozna przywiezc i z wiekszego dystansu jak bedzie trzeba. Bede wdzieczny za pomoc !


Z tego co wiem to w Kluczach i Leżajsku (bo tam dzwoniłam) nie ma problemu z zamówieniem  :big tongue:  
Mi powiedzieli,że jeśli zamówię u nich to do tygodnia mi zrobią ile chcę :transport to 2,60 za km.

----------


## filipek

> Trzecia kwestia - czy ktoś z was kupował w Jedlance bezpośrednio? jak z transportem?


Mają samochód z przyczepą i z hds-em. Ja co prawda nie kupowałem od nich bezpośredni, poniewaz nie chcieli mi dac upustów od cen katalogowych i odsyłali do dystrybutorów, ale samochód do mnie przyjechał bezposrednio od nich i był to ich transport. Kupowałem u  dostawcy: 
http://www.allegro.pl/item153419349_...l_vat_szt.html 
Firma Multiservis - faktura. Jesli dobrze pamietam dostałem 14% rabatu.

Pozdr
filipek

----------

Hello,

*Kasia_de*:


> czy wiecie, gdzie produkują jeszcze te duże bloczki 24 lub 25 na 50 cm? 
> chciałam z Jedlanki zamówić, ale nie ma ich w najnowszym katalogu i chyba już nie produkują ;-(


Kończę stan surowy z silikatów z Jedlanki: 24/500, 18/500 i 12 (3NFD). Zamawiałem w połowie stycznia, dostawa była po tygodniu. Nie mieli tylko 1/2, więc moi murarze robią sobie połówki sami...  :Lol:  

W Jedlance oprócz zakładu z Grupy Silikaty jest jeszcze zakład chyba "niezrzeszony".  :Roll:   Spróbuj www.silikaty.net.pl. Ja mam stamtąd, na jakość nie narzekam.

Pozdrawiam silikatowców,

----------


## tosinek

> Hello,
> 
> *Kasia_de*:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				czy wiecie, gdzie produkują jeszcze te duże bloczki 24 lub 25 na 50 cm? 
> chciałam z Jedlanki zamówić, ale nie ma ich w najnowszym katalogu i chyba już nie produkują ;-(
> ...


To rozumiem, ze:
1. zadzwoniłęś do fabryki, i oni Ci przywieżli towar???
to jak mam jedno bardzo ważne pytanie ZA ILE? I BLOCZKI I TRANSPORT?
Ja potrzebuję 4000 sztuk, czy ilość ma odbicei w ewentualnym rabacie?
2. Czy dostałeś od razu klej do tych siliikatów?

----------

Hello,

*tosinek*, nie dzwoniłem do fabryki, ale zamawiałem przez okoliczny skład budowlany. Zaproponowali mi bloczki:
BSD 24/500 - 6,55 PLN
BSD 18/500 - 6,20 PLN
3NFD - 2,30 PLN
Ceny brutto z transportem na działkę, przechowywaniem niewykorzystywanego materiału na placu itp.
Nie szukałem już gdzie indziej, po prostu zaakceptowałem cenę i po tygodniu miałem pierwszą partię materiału na budowie. Nie brałem kleju, tylko murowałem na zaprawę w spoinach poziomych.

W sumie materiał na dom 200m2.

Pozdrawiam  :Lol:  ,

----------


## tosinek

> Hello,
> 
> *tosinek*, nie dzwoniłem do fabryki, ale zamawiałem przez okoliczny skład budowlany. Zaproponowali mi bloczki:
> BSD 24/500 - 6,55 PLN
> BSD 18/500 - 6,20 PLN
> 3NFD - 2,30 PLN
> Ceny brutto z transportem na działkę, przechowywaniem niewykorzystywanego materiału na placu itp.
> Nie szukałem już gdzie indziej, po prostu zaakceptowałem cenę i po tygodniu miałem pierwszą partię materiału na budowie. Nie brałem kleju, tylko murowałem na zaprawę w spoinach poziomych.
> 
> ...


To ja bardzo proszę o namiary na tę hurtownię, może być na priva. A ta silka była paletowana????

----------

*tosinek*,

poszło na priv.  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------

Oj  :cry:  ,

mam sygnały, że z mojego priva nie wychodzą info. podaję więc oficjalnie dla zainteresowanych z terenów na pd. od W-wy: Skład budowlany WZM Prażmów, naprzeciwko szkoły podstawowej i gimnazjum, jadąc od strony Piaseczna po prawej stronie, ok. 900m od wjazdu do wsi. Tel. 7270051. 
To nie hurtownia Silki, ale skład, w którym zaoferowano mi ściągnięcie silikatów z Jedlanki. Oryginalna Silka jest dostępna np. w składzie bud. w Pracach Dużych przy drodze Piaseczno-Tarczyn. 
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## tosinek

> Oj  ,
> 
> mam sygnały, że z mojego priva nie wychodzą info. podaję więc oficjalnie dla zainteresowanych z terenów na pd. od W-wy: Skład budowlany WZM Prażmów, naprzeciwko szkoły podstawowej i gimnazjum, jadąc od strony Piaseczna po prawej stronie, ok. 900m od wjazdu do wsi. Tel. 7270051. 
> To nie hurtownia Silki, ale skład, w którym zaoferowano mi ściągnięcie silikatów z Jedlanki. Oryginalna Silka jest dostępna np. w składzie bud. w Pracach Dużych przy drodze Piaseczno-Tarczyn. 
> Pozdrawiam,



dzięki doszło, będę rychło dzwonić,choć mój kochamy mówi, że 50 przestali robić jako mniej zyskowne

----------


## ksieciu

Ja polecam fabryke kolo Lublina w Niemcach 
www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl
Na jesieni zamawialam u nich, w sumie przyjechaly 4 transporty bloczkow 6NFD P+W i 3NFD. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona zarowno z kontaktu jak i ceny (25%  rabatu od cen katalogowych).
Polecam.

----------


## bst

> Ja polecam fabryke kolo Lublina w Niemcach 
> www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl
> Na jesieni zamawialam u nich, w sumie przyjechaly 4 transporty bloczkow 6NFD P+W i 3NFD. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona zarowno z kontaktu jak i ceny (25%  rabatu od cen katalogowych).
> Polecam.


Moze bylem za malo przekonywujacy, ale nie chcieli sie targowac. 3.27 brutto za bloczek.  :cry:

----------


## ksieciu

> Moze bylem za malo przekonywujacy, ale nie chcieli sie targowac. 3.27 brutto za bloczek.


Kurcze czyżby cena tak wywindowała w góre?
Ja w październiku płaciłam 2,69 zł brutto za bloczek 6NFD P+W z transportem i rozładunkiem HDS i paletami.
Za sam bloczek placilam 2,17 brutto

----------


## Kane66

> Z tego co wiem to w Kluczach i Leżajsku (bo tam dzwoniłam) nie ma problemu z zamówieniem
> Mi powiedzieli,że jeśli zamówię u nich to do tygodnia mi zrobią ile chcę :transport to 2,60 za km.


Kurde a ja dzwonie do Kluczy i mowia ze nie ma. Dzwoni hurtownik i tez mu mowia ze nie ma. Chyba nas nie lubią !  :wink: 

edit: no i zadzwonilem  ponownie, materialow brak.

----------


## tosinek

potwierdzam, brak

----------


## gromal

Witam wszystkich.
Właśnie dzwonił do mnie hurtownik z ofertą na silikaty (Inowrocław) i tak:
*N24 3,90 brutto*
*N12 2.25 brutto*
jeden transport 400zł
i na sam. wchodzi :
                         N24 72m2
                         N12 144m2
jak u was krztałtują się ceny na dzisiaj?

i powiedzcie, jak wiecie, ile wchodzi na HDS N24 a ile N12 , chodzi mi o samochód długi Tir a ile na krótki samochód skrzyniowce.
Mam nadzieję że ktoś będzie wiedział o co mi chodzi.
Pozdrawiam i proszę o szybkie odpowiedzi bo muszę się decydować ceny szaleją.

----------


## bst

Niemce - jednego dnia dawali mi 3.05 na N24 i mozliwosc przetrzymania do 30 kwietnia, moze nawet dluzej a nastepnego 3.27 i odbior do 15 marca - a mialo byc tak pieknie  :sad: 
Jedlanka - u producenta 2.73 netto i na razie brak, u lokalnego posrednika 2.73 brutto + transport ~700 za samochod - odbior do konca marca.

----------


## pedzelito

Końcem stycznia zamówiłem silikaty z Leżajska i tak:
- N24 - 2,96 zł brutto/szt.
- 3NFD - 1,55 zł brutto/szt.

----------


## jezzmam

Powiedzcie mi czy naprawdę tak łatwo spartaczyć robotę budując z silikatów??
Bo co rusz to wszyscy mi odradzają silikaty.

----------


## tosinek

Nie chce się majstrom nosić  i tyle

----------


## ar_com

hej

kochani moi , nigdzie nie ma 12-tek silikatów , co radzicie brać w zamian??? 
co najabrdxiej bedzie sie nadawać ? siporex, jakis inny gazobeton czy ceramika?

poradzcie...

pzdr
art

----------


## Darek_P

Może Silka? Ja mam już domek zadaszony, ale został do zamurowania otwór w ścianie. Z powodu braku polskich silikatów kupiłem Silkę Xelli. Problem jest w wysokości bloczków, ale i tak nie mógłbym ich przewiązać ze ścianą. Co drugą warstwę daję kątownik budowlany 10x15.

W wypadku zastosowania innych materiałów (ceramika, keramzyt, suporeks) i tak może być kłopot z różnicą wysokości. Można stosować systemowe łączniki do ścianek, o których było gdzieś wcześniej w tym wątku - zamiast przewiązania muru na strzępie.

Darek

----------


## ar_com

hej

moj skład budowlany znalazł mi silke xelli za 4,97zł, moze ją wezme ale czym to ocieplić? mysalem o wełnie ale jak zobaczylem ceny...

mozesz sie podzielic swoimi rozwiazaniami? 

pzdrawiam
art

----------


## Darek_P

Ja budowałem latem 2006 z silikatów z Przysieczyna. Nośne 24 cm, działowe 12 cm. Mały kłopot pojawił się przy przewiązaniu ścian nośnych za pomocą bloczków połówkowych. Okazało się, że są minimalnie wyższe. W związku z tym na tych przewiązaniach poszło więcej kleju. Ostatnia warstwa kładziona była na zaprawę, aby wyprowadzić poziom pod strop.

Na cały dom w 2006 roku różnica między silikatami i silką wyniosła około 3000 PLN na korzyść tych pierwszych. A że w opinii forumowiczów materiał był tej samej klasy - wziąłem co tańsze.

Kupując silkę masz z głowy problem bloczków połówkowych koniecznych do przewiązania ścian przy polskich silikatach (chyba, że znajdziesz takie 50 cm długie).

Od lata 2006 wełna elewacyjna była praktycznie niedostępna. Domek zadaszony przezimował i teraz czeka na ocieplenie. Zamówiłem wełnę, bo jakoś szkoda mi zamykać silikaty styropianem.

Jest jeszcze taki wynalazek w formie styropianu z dziurkami na całej powierzchni, które mają ułatwiać dyfuzję pary wodnej.

Darek

----------


## ar_com

hej, 

a co to za styropian z tymi dziurkami? wiesz cos wiecej na ten temat? producent ? Na ta chwile mysle jednak o styropku na sciane zewnetrzna i to frezowanym 15cm - 24zł m2. Powoodów są dwa ,1- cena 24zł (wełna paroc 15cm- najtanszy w naszym regionie 48zł m2) , drugi powód to mocowanie wełny na sciane , w skladzie mowili mi ze welne montuje sie albo na jakis klej albo na metalowe kołki cz jakoś tak, ta pierwsza opcja spowoduje ze z kleju robi sioe jednolita powłoka na sciane co defacto uniemozliwia jej "oddychane" a wiec po co wełna, a montowanie na kołki znowu podraza całą inwestycje. To informacje uzyskane  na skladzie budowlanym, nie wiem czy prawdziwe...  :smile:  Ale mnie zmusza do kupna styropku różnica cen i fakt ze zamaist polskich silikatów musze kupic xelle co daje 2500zł róznicy w cenie  :sad:  Było pieknie, wszsytko sobie obmyslilem szczegółowo a wizyta w składzie sprowadzila mnie na ziemie .... 


pozdro
art

----------


## bst

Mi roznica pomiedzy silikatami polskimi z transportem od producenta na w marcu/kwietniu a xella z mozliwoscia przetrzymania do czerwca wyszlo ~1600zl roznicy.
I wybralem xelle, wole juz doplaci te 1600 a nie martwic sie czy mi cos nie wyparuje z dzialki albo czy w marcu transport nie utopi mi sie na dzialce..

----------


## pedzelito

Wy tu sobie gadu-gadu o tym oddychaniu ścian a kilka postów wyżej jest link do tematu który mówi że to osławione oddychanie ścian to kompletna bzdura!!!




> Jezeli chodzi o oddychanie to lepiej poczytaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=44269

----------


## ar_com

hej,,

ja wiem ze ten temat jest wałkowany na okragło  :smile: , konkluzje juz wyciagnałem i biore styropian na ocieplenie :  :Wink2:  , wlasnie mialem telefon i nawet mi 12-ke silki załatwili   :Lol:  

dobrze sie dzien zaczął , mam komplet bloczków na budowe...
ceny - 4,97 brutto sztuka silkaE24
        - 3,90 brutto  sztuka silka 12
razem za wszsytko z dowózką 20.098zł

pzdr
art

----------


## Kane66

ja tez ocieplam styro, oddychac dom bedzie przez pluca tj wentylacje (mechaniczna). oddychanie przez skorę (sciany) jest faktem wiekszym lub mniejszym...ale nie ma jak dobre płuca  :wink:

----------


## dabell

> sprawa jest taka: Silka na klej i teraz czy dawac zbrojenie *pod otworami okiennymi* czy nie dawac? jezeli dawac to jakie?
> 
> http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/zbrojenie_muru.php


Ja dawałam, mój KB tak kazał - 2 pręty fi 10 pod każde okno w przedostatniej warstwie.

----------


## glester

Zamówiłem w dniu dzisiejszym silikaty po nastepujących cenach:
3NFD-1,68
N25/500-6,26
N25-3.13
Wszystkie ceny brutto z tanspotem na miejsce budowy, rozładunkiem i przetrzymaniem towaru do czerwca. Jak te ceny maja sie do Waszych. Pozdrawiam[/url]

----------


## Kane66

gdzie zamowiles jesli mozna wiedziec ?

----------


## glester

W Łomży. Skład Budowlany Podbielscy.

----------


## Kane66

jak na dzien dzisiejszy to chyba fajna cena - ja place okolo 30 groszy wiecej na bloczek (drozszy transport, wieksza odleglosc) kupujac w Silikaty Niemce

----------


## jezzmam

W Nowym Sączu ceny takie:
N24--3,90 brutto
N18--3,39 brutto
N12--2,44 brutto
z transportem bez rozładunku--za rozładunek dodatkowo jakieś 200-400zł  :sad:  

Mi za same silikaty wychodzi 20.100zł.A gdzie klej i cała reszta??

Dostałam kosztorys od formy:
kosztorys obejmuje wszystko dosłownie wszystko od zdjęcia pierwszej warstwy
ziemi -humus, przez kopanie, wyrównywanie,budowanie,wyprowadzenie instalacji
wodno-kanalizacyjnej,po przykrycie dachu ceramiką z oknami
dachowymi,kominami,kominkiem,schodami iiiiii za jedyne *135tyś* z materiałami
przez nich załatwianym i :smile:  dadammmm dadammmm  :smile:  i można się targować  :smile: 

Termin wstępny rozpoczęcia prac maj 2007 a końiec prac lipiec 2007--zależy od
tego kiedy pozwolenie dostanę.

Jak sądzicie O.K cena czy za wysoka czy za niska??
Wszystko zgodnie z projektem i zmianami adaptacyjnymi--materiały
bodowlane,ocieplenie,izolacje iiiii.

----------


## bst

Moim zdaniem cena w porzadku.

----------


## K74

Czy silikaty przed położeniem płytek na ścianach (np. w łazience) trzeba tynkować, czy wystarczy jakoś zagruntować?

----------


## brachol

> Czy silikaty przed położeniem płytek na ścianach (np. w łazience) trzeba tynkować, czy wystarczy jakoś zagruntować?


wystarczy zagruntowac

----------


## odaro

> Zbudowany mam dom z silki 24, zamawialismy też 
> -pustaki wentylacyjne
> -silke 12 na ściany działowe
> -cegłę silikatową (nie nadaje sie na komin)
> -silikaty 8 do obmurowania murłaty (nie udało sie kupić silki )
> Silka nie była dostępna ciągle, były z nią duże problemy. Jak zabrakło pustaków wentylacyjnych to musielismy kupic inne. Jak ktos chce to może zobaczyć jak powstawał stan surowy


Może to trochę lamerskie pytanie ale co tam każdy się kiedyś musi nauczyć.

Do czego wykorzystywałeś pustaki wentylacyjne???

Stosowałeś silikaty 8 bo nie było silki czyli innego producenta, czy dobrze zozrumiałem?

----------


## odaro

> hej,,
> 
> ja wiem ze ten temat jest wałkowany na okragło , konkluzje juz wyciagnałem i biore styropian na ocieplenie :  , wlasnie mialem telefon i nawet mi 12-ke silki załatwili   
> 
> dobrze sie dzien zaczął , mam komplet bloczków na budowe...
> ceny - 4,97 brutto sztuka silkaE24
>         - 3,90 brutto  sztuka silka 12
> razem za wszsytko z dowózką 20.098zł
> 
> ...


Gdzie kupiłeś w takiej cenie. Możesz podać namiary 
Mówimy o Silce z Xella tak?

Mi zaproponowali E24 za 5.22zł brutto

----------


## ar_com

hej

Odaro , silka jest z xelli kupiona w składzie w Gnieźnie 061 4253355 dzwon moze sie zalapiesz , ale chyba to byl czysty fuks bo jeszcze dzien wczesniej zapewniali mnie ze beda straszne problemy z silikatami i ze mam sie uzbroic w cierpliwosc a potem telefon -akcja - decyzja szybka i ja i jeszcze ktos sie załapalismy na silkę   :Wink2:   Doszlo nawet do tego ze  mi gosc ze skladu zadzwonil ze ma silke dla mnie ale musze dzis jeszcze zapłacic, pytam sie czy sie pali czy co ? a on ze jak chce miec towar to szybciutko kasa na stół  :big tongue:   i tym sposobem w poniedzialek maialem minorowa minę bo dowidzialem sie ze z siliaktami krucho a z 12-ką to juz wogole,a we wtroek wsio mialem zakupione   :big grin:  i kamien z serca spadł.....


pzdr
art

----------


## Altariela

No to widzę, że z moją ceną za silke "18" 3,4 brutto i "24" 4,2 sztuke (zamawiałam pod koniec stycznia) to zrobiłam niezły biznes  :ohmy:  I pomyśleć, że wcześniej wydawało mi się to drogo, chciałam koniecznie budować z silikatów, bo wychodziło kilka zł na m2 taniej  :Roll: 
Tereaz to nic tylko fabrykę silikatów zakładać, tak ceny szaleją   :Evil:

----------


## tosinek

Melduję zamowiłam w Niemcach, N6 po 3,6 brutto + transport. Będzie na koniec kwietnia
Pan powiedział, ze wyprodukują

----------


## odaro

> Melduję zamowiłam w Niemcach, N6 po 3,6 brutto + transport. Będzie na koniec kwietnia
> Pan powiedział, ze wyprodukują


A znasz dokładnie koszty transportu?

Żeby nie wyszło Ci tak że po dodaniu kosztów transportu cena za jeden pustak będzie 6.60zł.

----------


## woody

> Napisał e.kala
> 
> Zbudowany mam dom z silki 24, zamawialismy też 
> -pustaki wentylacyjne
> -silke 12 na ściany działowe
> -cegłę silikatową (nie nadaje sie na komin)
> -silikaty 8 do obmurowania murłaty (nie udało sie kupić silki )
> Silka nie była dostępna ciągle, były z nią duże problemy. Jak zabrakło pustaków wentylacyjnych to musielismy kupic inne. Jak ktos chce to może zobaczyć jak powstawał stan surowy
> 
> ...


Jednak wentylacyjnych nie dostałe więc robimy przewód wentylacyjny dodatkowy w kuchni z cegły.
8 nie kupowałem tylko N12 na ściany działowe.

Szczerze odradzam ze względu na wydajności robienie na klej.

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> Melduję zamowiłam w Niemcach, N6 po 3,6 brutto + transport. Będzie na koniec kwietnia
> Pan powiedział, ze wyprodukują
> 
> 
> A znasz dokładnie koszty transportu?
> 
> Żeby nie wyszło Ci tak że po dodaniu kosztów transportu cena za jeden pustak będzie 6.60zł.


Około 700 za transport, ale to tak mniej wychodzi, bi pan w hurtowni powiedział mi ostatnio 4,5 netto

----------


## Kane66

jak murują mi mury zewnetrzne z silikatu na kleju to  kotwy mocujace styropian zaklada sie pozniej (robiąc odwierty w silikacie) czy moze uzywa sie jakichs kotw juz podczas murowania (tj zostawia sie wystające). Jesli to drugie to czy przeszkodza nie jest cieńka spoina ? 

Jaka powinna być długość kotwy dla ocieplenia 20cm styro ?

----------


## brachol

a jaka zaprawe uzywaliscie do murowania silikatu? chodzi mi o sklad

----------


## Ziarutek

Witam,

I oto jest "upragniony" nowy cennik grupy silikaty. 
Moze teraz uda sie dostac ten material - skoro jego sztuczny deficyt sie juz skonczyl.

http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/pliki_do_pobrania2.php

Ciekawe jak teraz Wam potwierdzxają ceny? Moje 2,50 netto za bloczek poszło na dłuuugi spacer i nie wroci.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bullish

Jeżeli chodzi o Silkę Xelli to zamówienia od składów producent przyjmuje od 16 kwietnia, a ich realizacja to maj-czerwiec.

Materiału niestety brakuje, a jak już jakaś hurtownia dostanie dostawę ze starych zamówień (przed podwyżką) to go puszcza go na pniu po cenie = katalog producenta + narzut   :Evil:  

Zdarzają się tez i tacy co oferują silkę 24 po 6 zł netto   :ohmy:  

Do mnie przyjechały bloczki z zimowego zamówienia prosto z fabryki jeszcze ciepłe   :big grin:

----------


## bullish

> a jaka zaprawe uzywaliscie do murowania silikatu? chodzi mi o sklad


Ja będę miał Alpol AZ 110.

----------


## woody

> Napisał brachol
> 
> a jaka zaprawe uzywaliscie do murowania silikatu? chodzi mi o sklad
> 
> 
> Ja będę miał Alpol AZ 110.


ja też ja miałem po 14,3 worek netto ale od 1 kwietnia Alpol też podnosi ceny.
Myślę że nie warto ponieważ na dom do stropu zużyłem 2,5 tony.

Dziury w silikatach i ich duży minus ja sie chce kleić

----------


## Kane66

euromix robi klej do silikatow. 9.02 bodajze. 

cena okolo 10-14 netto zaleznie kto dzwoni  :wink:  ja dostalem po 11,15 juz z mala marza hurtowni ktora to przywiezie, przechowa a potem dostarczy na plac budowy.

----------


## bullish

> Napisał bullish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brachol
> 
> ...


Ja mam Silkę Xelli więc dzir jest mało (2)   :smile:   Klej Alpolu po 850 zł brutto za paletę (1200 kg). Mam nadzieję, ze nie pojdzie wiecej niz 1500 kg   :smile:  

Jaką powierzchnię scian miałeś do postawienia na parterze i czy klej kładłeś przez dozownik, czy na kielnię?

----------


## brachol

ale ja pytalem o zaprawe cementowo wapienna a nie o klej bo przeciez pierwsza warstwe trzeba wypiziomowac na zaprawie potem tez bede kleil na alpol

----------


## Andrzej z Wadowic

Witam

Ziarutek mam pytanie gdzie brałeś silikaty dla siebie (hurtownia i transport). Ja mieszkam koło Wadowic i zamierzam pochodzić po składach. A ze słyszenia wiem że w naszym rejonie niechętnie silikaty są oferowane.



Andrzej

----------


## brachol

a mam jeszcze drugie pytanie czy uzywaliscie chwytaka podczas murowania?

----------


## nado

> Napisał bullish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brachol
> 
> ...


2,5Tony?!! mury tylko do stropu. Dobrze policzyłeś. Albo Ci ten klej znikał. Średnio na mury zewn. parteru jak muruje nie powinno być więcej jak koło 1-1,3T.
I pamiętajcie że aby zwiększyć przyczepność kleju (i zmniejszyć zużycie) silkaty powinny być wilgotne. Czyli przed kładzeniem kleju powinno się je zwilżyć wodą.
Sprawdz dokładnie ilość tego kleju. Często wykonawcy tak murują, że nakładają za dużo kleju, a po nałożeniu pustaka nadmiar zgarniają kielnią i heja na dół w piach.
I wtedy spokojnie może pójść i 3T.

----------


## tosinek

A mi bloczek wychodzi po 4,27 brutto, i wychodzi na to że to tanio jak na stolicę

----------


## tosinek

A ma jeszcze jedno pytanie w czym się robi ten klej? W betoniarce? czy wystarczy w pojemniku po farbie jak atlas do glazury???

----------


## odaro

> A mi bloczek wychodzi po 4,27 brutto, i wychodzi na to że to tanio jak na stolicę



To jest cena na silkę z Xella czy polska silka.

Gdzie można kupić w Warszawce w tej cenie?

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> A mi bloczek wychodzi po 4,27 brutto, i wychodzi na to że to tanio jak na stolicę
> 
> 
> 
> To jest cena na silkę z Xella czy polska silka.
> 
> Gdzie można kupić w Warszawce w tej cenie?


Silka z Niemiec, zamówiłam z transportem, miesiąc temu, może będzie na koniec kwietnia.
W stolicy pewien pan powiedział mi ostatnio 4,8 netto!!! I nie xella, xella podobno podchodzi pod 6 złotych.

----------


## bullish

Czy ktoś z was używał dozownika do kleju do Silki 24 cm oraz chwytaka?

Chętnie odkupię.

Gdzie można takie cudo dostać od ręki, moze ktos zna konkretny adres, stronę www?

Dzięki.

----------


## brachol

witam
co robiliscie z peknietymi bloczkami? oddawaliscie czy uzywaliscie?

----------


## brachol

> Czy ktoś z was używał dozownika do kleju do Silki 24 cm oraz chwytaka?
> 
> Chętnie odkupię.
> 
> Gdzie można takie cudo dostać od ręki, moze ktos zna konkretny adres, stronę www?
> 
> Dzięki.


a nie maja w hrtowni w ktorej zamawiales silke? co do dozownika to nie wiem pewnie fajna sprawa ( tez bym odkupil ale na 18 cm) ale co do chwytaka to w sumie nie jest potrzebny da sie trzynajac bloczek w rekach rowno go polozyc

----------


## RaStro

> Napisał woody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bullish
> 
> ...


Ale gość wyraźnie pisze o dziurach w silikatach, chyba kolesie kładli mu te bloczki dziurami do góry. jak tak robili to rzeczywiście można trochę kleju tam wlać  :smile:

----------


## tosinek

Chłopaki
W czym się robi klei do silikatów? I jaką firmę mi polecacie? Ile wynosi na m2 dla ekpy która budowała już ze silikatów

----------


## RaStro

> Chłopaki
> W czym się robi klei do silikatów? I jaką firmę mi polecacie? Ile wynosi na m2 dla ekpy która budowała już ze silikatów


Do wyrobienia kleju pewnie wystarczy jakieś wiadro i wiertarka, co do cen robocizny i zużycia nie mogę się wypowiadać.

----------


## tosinek

Nio dobre chłopaki dzięki bo już chciałam jakąś betoniarkę kupować
ściskam  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## woody

> Napisał nado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał woody
> 
> ...


Ano kładli dzirami do góry bo tak się składa że tak się zamyka pióro i wpust  :Lol:

----------


## woody

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> Chłopaki
> W czym się robi klei do silikatów? I jaką firmę mi polecacie? Ile wynosi na m2 dla ekpy która budowała już ze silikatów
> 
> 
> Do wyrobienia kleju pewnie wystarczy jakieś wiadro i wiertarka, co do cen robocizny i zużycia nie mogę się wypowiadać.


wiadro i owszem
ale wiertarka raczej nie chyba że taka którą można trzymać jak młot pneumatyczny.
Ja polecam młot pneumatyczny i mieszarkę w jednym - u Rosjan/Ukraińców można kupić i jak mówią nie do zaj.......  :cool: 

na cenę robocizny klej czy cement nie miało to znaczenia
a co do zużycia to szczerze odradzam klej - powiem tak mój kierownik budowy człowiek o olbrzymim doświadczeniu w budownictwie mieszkaniowym - powiedział od razu jak usłyszał o kleju że będzie drożej niż na zaprawę.
mało tego różnica między cienką spoiną na zaprawę a na klei jest tylko taka że na klej jest drogo.

Pozdrawiam niedowiarków

PS. A co do "znikania" kleju to jest to wykluczone

----------


## RaStro

> Ano kładli dzirami do góry bo tak się składa że tak się zamyka pióro i wpust


Możesz rozwinąć temat zamykania pióra i wpustu, bo jakoś trudno mi sobie to wyobrazić ??

Uchwyty w silikatach tak są wyprofilowane że trzymanie bloczka inaczej niż otworami do dołu wydaje się być co najmniej niewygodne, a bloczek przecież należy nakładać od góry.

---

Tutaj można sobie pooglądać jak producent wyobraża sobie układanie tego cuda:

http://grupasilikaty.pl/pierwsza_warstwa.php

----------


## woody

> Napisał woody
> 
> Ano kładli dzirami do góry bo tak się składa że tak się zamyka pióro i wpust 
> 
> 
> Możesz rozwinąć temat zamykania pióra i wpustu, bo jakoś trudno mi sobie to wyobrazić ??
> 
> Uchwyty w silikatach tak są wyprofilowane że trzymanie bloczka inaczej niż otworami do dołu wydaje się być co najmniej niewygodne, a bloczek przecież należy nakładać od góry.
> 
> ...


ale jaja jak na Wielkanoc

cóż cięzko dzis o dobrą ekipę, mojej brakuje tylko rozumu  :oops:

----------


## ar_com

hej


słuchajcie no, czy w wypadku zakupu stali na zbrojenia domu jest możliwy wybieg oszczedzający inwestorowi 15 Vat? Chodzi o mozliwość wykonania usługi budowlanej polegającej na wykonaniu i montażu zbrojenia ław fundamentowych , posadzek oraz stropu przez firme ktora defacto tą stal wam spzredaje a jest firmą handlowo-usługową taka usługa jest na 7% Vacie... chyba tak samo wygląda sprawa okien (zakup 22%) ale zakup z montazem to juz 7% prawda?

czy ktos moze mi cos na ten temat powiedziec ? To pilna sprawa....


pzdr
art

----------


## tosinek

> hej
> 
> 
> słuchajcie no, czy w wypadku zakupu stali na zbrojenia domu jest możliwy wybieg oszczedzający inwestorowi 15 Vat? Chodzi o mozliwość wykonania usługi budowlanej polegającej na wykonaniu i montażu zbrojenia ław fundamentowych , posadzek oraz stropu przez firme ktora defacto tą stal wam spzredaje a jest firmą handlowo-usługową taka usługa jest na 7% Vacie... chyba tak samo wygląda sprawa okien (zakup 22%) ale zakup z montazem to juz 7% prawda?
> 
> czy ktos moze mi cos na ten temat powiedziec ? To pilna sprawa....
> 
> 
> pzdr
> art


A nie możesz sobie odliczyć od podatku?

----------


## ar_com

hej 

Tosinek, ja chetnie odlicze  :smile:  ale jak? chodzi o tą róznice w Vacie po 1 maja 2004 ? ze bylo na 7% a jest na 22% ? 

Podziel sie swoja wiedza na ten temat bo ja nie kumam tych rzeczy jeszcze  :smile: 

pzdr
art

----------


## tosinek

Do końca tego roku, a więc rozliczając się w 2008 RP zwraca ci 15 % poniesionych nakładów na zakup materiałów budowlanych podanych w liście MFinansów.
zobacz tu: http://www.swinoujscie.urzad-skarbow...fo_vat_bud.htm
Mam nadzieję, że jesteś fizyczny i budujesz dla siebie.

----------


## RaStro

> Do końca tego roku, a więc rozliczając się w 2008 RP zwraca ci 15 % poniesionych nakładów na zakup materiałów budowlanych podanych w liście MFinansów.
> zobacz tu: http://www.swinoujscie.urzad-skarbow...fo_vat_bud.htm
> Mam nadzieję, że jesteś fizyczny i budujesz dla siebie.


Dzisiaj coś w jakichś wiadomościach opowiadali że wybrańcy ustalili co to ma być budownictwo społeczne czy coś takiego i chyba na przeciętne mieszkania vat nie wzrośnie. Jakiś ważniak też opowiadał że też coś trzeba wymyślić dla budujących metodą gospodarczą więc może np. przedłużą możliwość odliczenia podatku vat ???

----------


## demex

Zwrot Vatu - proponuję sobie poczytać tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=60493
Powodzenia.

----------


## tosinek

Czy ktoś mnie może oświecić na co klei się silkę? I Ile potrzeba kleju na paletę? W Niemcach kleju nie mają. I mam kłopot

----------


## brachol

> Czy ktoś mnie może oświecić na co klei się silkę? I Ile potrzeba kleju na paletę? W Niemcach kleju nie mają. I mam kłopot


ja Xelle kleje na Alpol AZ 110

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> Czy ktoś mnie może oświecić na co klei się silkę? I Ile potrzeba kleju na paletę? W Niemcach kleju nie mają. I mam kłopot
> 
> 
> ja Xelle kleje na Alpol AZ 110


Dzięki mam nadzieję, że klei też inne silikaty

----------


## AsiaIAdam

A czy ktoś murował silikaty zaprawą M-fix Optiroc?
Mam do wyboru Alpol za 18pln za worek i  M-fix za 14 pln
Które lepsze?

P.S. Jeśli ktoś szuka silikatów w Warszawie to ja kupiłam 3 tyg temu w firmie Dolcan silikaty z Jedlanki (24 cm za 3 pln netto ale to były ostatnie palety przed podwyżką)

Pozdrawiam Asia

----------


## magangs

Ja decyduję się na silkę głównie ze względu na jej właściwości akustyczne, ale zastanawiam się czy nie będę musiał do tego dobrać jakichś specjalnych okien o podwyższonej izolacyjności akustycznej. Czy też standardowe okna drewniane mają ten parametr na poziomie porównywalnym z silką? Nigdzie na stronie producentów okien nie znalazłem potrzebnych mi informacji, może w tym wątku ktoś mi pomoże.

----------


## Niwiki

Może orientuje się z Was ktoś, czy gdzieś można dostać silkę lub silikaty we Wrocławiu lub w okolicach wrocławia. Jeździmy po różnych hurtowniach ale nigdzie nie mają. W jednej obiecali nam, ze będzie za miesiąc i się zapisalismy na listę oczekujących  :Confused:  . A w innej powiedzieli, że teraz nie ma co obiecywać materiałów, bo nikt tego nie wie kiedy naprawdę będą i trochę nas podłamali. 
Może ktoś z Was jednak dostał ten materiał w ostatnim czasie i mógłby zdradzić nam do jakiego składu z okolic wrocławia moglibysmy jeszcze uderzyć z zamówieniem na ten materiał. Bylibyśmy wdzięczni.

----------


## magangs

Za miesiąc? A co to za hurtownia? Ja już słyszałem terminy rzędu 6 miesięcy.

----------


## m.dworek

poszukuje jakis materialow na temat konstrowania scian (obliczenia itd) z silki
mam sciany 18 i kierownik ciagle mnei przygnebia ze jemu sie te sciany wydaja nie tego....
i ze sie ich boi
ja tez sie juz powoli zaczynam bac

jak macie jakies materialy dokumentujace, ze silka 18 jest spoko to dajcie cynk

----------


## RaStro

> poszukuje jakis materialow na temat konstrowania scian (obliczenia itd) z silki
> mam sciany 18 i kierownik ciagle mnei przygnebia ze jemu sie te sciany wydaja nie tego....
> i ze sie ich boi
> ja tez sie juz powoli zaczynam bac
> 
> jak macie jakies materialy dokumentujace, ze silka 18 jest spoko to dajcie cynk


Dla silki, to nie mam pomysłu, ale na stronie http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/pliki_do_pobrania2.php znajdziesz coś na ten temat.

----------


## annaBabice

Witam budujacych z silikatów. 
Tez mam zamiar budowac z tego materialu. Moze mi ktos pomoze. Buduje w okolicach Warszawy (Stare Babice) i poszukuje materialow. Moze ma ktos namiar gdzie kupic bloczki silikatowe grubosc 24cm. 

Z gory dziekuje za informacje.

Pozdrawiam, Anna.

----------


## tosinek

> Witam budujacych z silikatów. 
> Tez mam zamiar budowac z tego materialu. Moze mi ktos pomoze. Buduje w okolicach Warszawy (Stare Babice) i poszukuje materialow. Moze ma ktos namiar gdzie kupic bloczki silikatowe grubosc 24cm. 
> 
> Z gory dziekuje za informacje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Anna.


Droga Aniu zamów w fabryce, czas oczekiwania 4 miesiące, ja zamawiałam w niemcach, i nadal jestem, 7 maja rusza producha mojego zamówienia, a złożyłam je hen, hen

----------


## Bazhyl

> poszukuje jakis materialow na temat konstrowania scian (obliczenia itd) z silki
> mam sciany 18 i kierownik ciagle mnei przygnebia ze jemu sie te sciany wydaja nie tego....
> i ze sie ich boi
> ja tez sie juz powoli zaczynam bac
> 
> jak macie jakies materialy dokumentujace, ze silka 18 jest spoko to dajcie cynk


Że jest spoko materiałów nie mam, chociaż byłem w kilku budynkach o ścianach w tym wymiarze - stoją. Architekt, który robił mi adaptację stwierdził, że minimum na ścianę nośną to 24, więc się nie upierałem. Z powodu braku tego wymiaru wziąłem 25.

----------


## m.dworek

no wlasnie to jest pytanie
jak to policzyc
moze to pytanko do gena- jak wyliczyc potrzebna grobosc sciany?
wedlug norm na sciany wyliczylem, ze moja sciany z  silki ma srednio jakies 3,5 MPa

ale nie bardzo wiem jak policzyc sprawy typu smuklosc, czy wyoblenie....
moja "najtrudniejsza" sciana ma 3 metry wys i 7,25 dlugosci w swietle scian poprzecznych, 18 cm grubosci nie ma ona zadnych polaczen z dzialowkami itd

czy nie jest zbyt smukla?

----------


## mirage

Przebrnąłem przez cały wątek ale nie znalazłem odpowiedzi. Czym tynkować sylikaty? Ktoś pisał, że wystarczy tylko gładź (równe ściany)? Wiem że pod płytki tylko gruntowanie ale co z pozostałymi?

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Witam. Ja budowałem z silki 18. Kierownik kazał zbroić nadproża 2x górą i 5x dołem fi 12(albo 10 nie pamiętam-nie mam przy sobie dziennika), podciągi długie(5mb)były zbrojone więcej i grubszymi drutami. Domek stoi od listopada, nic nie pęka ściany proste. 
A co do tynkowania. Gładź może i owszem. A gdzie będą kable. Moi murarze stawiali ściany zachowując kanały elektryczne pionowe(silka E1 :cool: . No i co z tego jak jest dużo podciągów, nadproży, strop żelbetowy. Kable biegną po ścianach. A tynk i tak musi mieć jakąś minimalną grubość(chyba 8mm),żeby był trwały.
Pomimo dokładnego zbudowania u mnie budynku ja bym nie odważył się kłaść tylko gładzi. Spoiny na pewno by były widoczne na powierzchni pod słońce.

----------


## tosinek

Wreszcie dostałam upragnioną fakturę za silkę, bloczek 24 cm za 3,6

----------


## AsiaIAdam

Droga Aniu

Ja kupowałam na początku kwietnia silikaty z Jedlanki 24 cm w Hurtowni Dolcan w Ząbkach za 3pln netto z transportem na białołękę w cenie.
Proponuję żebyś tam zapytała. tel 022 678 91 00. 

Jak ja szukałam silikatów to była jeszcze większa panika niż teraz, Dolcanin nie wykorzystał tego a mógł. Silikaty czekały na mnie miesiąc w hurtowni. A od poniedziałku są na budowie i właśnie powstają mury. Wykonawca jest zadowolony z ich jakości, a do tej pory murował tylko z silki, więc chyba jest ok.
Tak wogóle to ten dolcan sprowadza sobie silikaty z Jedlanki do budowy swoich osiedli i dlatego mają towar i dobrą cenę u producenta.

Powodzenia
Asia

----------


## AsiaIAdam

Co jest? Nikt nie buduje z silikatów?

----------


## sailor_ro

pustak silikatowy w trojmiescie 6.20 brutto. wymiar 25x18x23.8 a 25x12x23.8 kosztuje 420 albo 4.60.do tego daja klej.
pozdrawiam
pa. aha i maja tego sporo

----------


## no_kya

> Co jest? Nikt nie buduje z silikatów?


Czołem!
ja jeszcze nie, ale zamierzam  :wink: 
wysłałem Wam wiadomość na priv

no_kya

----------


## tosinek

> Co jest? Nikt nie buduje z silikatów?


Jak to nie buduję, ja buduję

----------


## no_kya

> Napisał AsiaIAdam
> 
> Co jest? Nikt nie buduje z silikatów?
> 
> 
> Jak to nie buduję, ja buduję


Hej tosinek, a może Twoja ekipa się zwalnia na jesień?  :wink: 

no_kya

----------


## tosinek

A kiedy chcesz budować?? Jesień to znaczy wrzesinień czy listopad? Zapytam się

----------


## no_kya

> A kiedy chcesz budować?? Jesień to znaczy wrzesinień czy listopad? Zapytam się


bardziej wrzesień...
teraz to już nawet zaczynam sie przymierzać do sierpnia  :wink: 
trzeba sobie stawiać ambitne cele  :wink:

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> A kiedy chcesz budować?? Jesień to znaczy wrzesinień czy listopad? Zapytam się
> 
> 
> bardziej wrzesień...
> teraz to już nawet zaczynam sie przymierzać do sierpnia 
> trzeba sobie stawiać ambitne cele


TO chyba nie mój pan Józio on powiedział, ze do sierpnia to on będzie robić, jeszcze mi dach robi. Ale się zapytam

----------


## brachol

a czy przy klejeniu silikatow nadproza tez daje sie na klej czy na zaprawe?

----------


## no_kya

> Napisał no_kya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tosinek
> 
> ...


jeśli będziesz tak uprzejma to będę Ci bardzo wdzięczny.
w moich poprzednich postach znajdują się rzuty kondygnacji (celowo ich ponownie nie zamieszczam by nie zaśmiecać forum  :wink:  )
jeśli to w jakikolwiek sposób może pomóc panu Józiowi w podjęciu decyzji...

no_kya

----------


## AsiaIAdam

no_kya dowiadywałeś się o silikaty w Dolcanie?
Jak to u nich teraz wygląda?
asia

----------


## AsiaIAdam

u nas były nadproża betonowe robione w deskowaniu
to nie sądzę, żeby coś pod nie dawali
ale tak naprawdę to nie wiem
asia

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał no_kya
> 
> ...


Pan Józio internetu nie obsługuje, ja poprostu przesłałam mu pocztą plan domu i tyle. Ale on dość kosztowny jest

----------


## heniaserf

Witam silikatowców.
Mam pytanie stawiamy dom z silki xsella 18 na klej silka fix 10 czy u was klej po wyschnięciu jest taki kruch że grudkę kleju można w palcach rozkruszyć bez problemu mało tego w ścianie wymurowanej 3 dni temu w ostatniej warstwie znalazłem 2 lużne bloczki jakby klej wcale nie trzymał.Czy ktoś miał podobny problem czy majster coś knoci albo klej jest do bani.
Pozdrawiam Henias.

----------


## dabell

U mnie silikaty z Ludynii24 były murowane na klej Alpolu biały do silikatów. Po dwóch dniach był jak kamień. Nasz murarz bardzo go chwalił.
Nie wiem jak z tym klejem do silki, ale z pewnością nie powinien być kruchy   :Confused:  .

----------


## bullish

> Witam silikatowców.
> Mam pytanie stawiamy dom z silki xsella 18 na klej silka fix 10 czy u was klej po wyschnięciu jest taki kruch że grudkę kleju można w palcach rozkruszyć bez problemu mało tego w ścianie wymurowanej 3 dni temu w ostatniej warstwie znalazłem 2 lużne bloczki jakby klej wcale nie trzymał.Czy ktoś miał podobny problem czy majster coś knoci albo klej jest do bani.
> Pozdrawiam Henias.


Potwierdzam, że Alpol AZ110 jest super. U mnie wiązał i trzyma jak skała. Niestety zabrakło w pod koniec mrowania (ehh te zaprawy cienkowarstowe i super wykonawcy  :smile:  ) i musiałem dokupić inną zaprawę - Maxit - cienkowarstwowa do gazobetonu i silikatów - niestety IMHO - gorsza wiąże dłużej i słabiej.

----------


## bullish

> Witam silikatowców.
> Mam pytanie stawiamy dom z silki xsella 18 na klej silka fix 10 czy u was klej po wyschnięciu jest taki kruch że grudkę kleju można w palcach rozkruszyć bez problemu mało tego w ścianie wymurowanej 3 dni temu w ostatniej warstwie znalazłem 2 lużne bloczki jakby klej wcale nie trzymał.Czy ktoś miał podobny problem czy majster coś knoci albo klej jest do bani.
> Pozdrawiam Henias.


Jak jest gorąco to powinno pomóc zraszanie bloczków wodą (klej nie przeschnie szybko). U mnie, jak murowali to akrat było wilkgotno i deszczowo.

----------


## bullish

> a czy przy klejeniu silikatow nadproza tez daje sie na klej czy na zaprawe?


Nadproża L-ki u mnie podmurowane cegłą pełną na zaprawie.

----------


## Darek_P

> klej po wyschnięciu jest taki kruch że grudkę kleju można w palcach rozkruszyć bez problemu


Z tym klejem jest coś nie tak. W ubiegłym roku miałem stawiane ściany na klej Silka Fix 10. Przedstawiciel Alpolu potwierdził, że to ten sam Alpol 110, tylko w innych workach. I klej jest twardy. Dokupiłem w tym roku 2 worki takiego samego kleju, żeby trochę dziurek pozalepiać i faktycznie sypie się. Dodam, że doklejałem ścianki w środku. Nie przesychały za szybko.

Darek

----------


## tosinek

A gdzie ja ten klej mogę dostać w stolicy? Bo nie ma  :sad:

----------


## heniaserf

Witam.dzięki za informację na temat kleju w poniedziałek skontaktuję się z przedstawicielem xelli i zobaczymy co z tym klejem.Tak podejrzewałem że alpol i fix 10 to ten sam klej.
Pozdrawiam Henias.

----------


## brachol

u mnie tez Alpol jakos tak slabo trzyma pomoglo troche dobijanie bloczkow i teraz jak gdzies klej wystaje to jest twardy i trudno sie kruszy. Moze to byc spowodowane tym ze klej za bardzo wysechl przed polozeniem bloczka i juz nie trzyma tak ladnie jak powinien w takiej temp trzeba chyba zraszac bloczki woda

----------


## heniaserf

Witajcie.
Pświęciłem dzisiaj trochę niedzielnego czasu i zrobiłem eksperyment,
rozrobiłem trochę kleju i skleiłem kawałki silki takie odpady jedne wyschnięte a drugie naciągnięte wodą zobaczę jutro ,pojutrze jakie lepiej trzymają .
Pozdrawiam Henias.

----------


## Altariela

Hej,
mam pytanko: jaka grubość tego kleju powinna być pomiędzy poszczególnymi warstwami silki?

----------


## brachol

> Hej,
> mam pytanko: jaka grubość tego kleju powinna być pomiędzy poszczególnymi warstwami silki?


jakies 2-3 mm a w sumie taka jaka wychodzi z tej kielni silki takiej niebieskiej z zabkami

----------


## bullish

> Hej,
> mam pytanko: jaka grubość tego kleju powinna być pomiędzy poszczególnymi warstwami silki?


Teoretycznie ok. 3 mm.

Praktycznie to różnie - zależy od ekip, które mają zazwyczaj skłonności do używania klaeju tak jak zaprawy  :Smile: .  Ale.. nie tylko, u mnie partia bloczków M12 xelli była równo o 2 mm niższa od m24   :Evil:   :Evil:   więc aby przewiazac sciany trzeba było dawac grubiej kleju albo pasma zaprawy.

resume: planowałem zużyć 1 paletę (dokładne wyliczenia na warst 3 mm) a jak widzę to wyjdzie pewnie 2 palety kleju   :sad:

----------


## AsiaIAdam

> A gdzie ja ten klej mogę dostać w stolicy? Bo nie ma


Ja kupowałam w Wodanie na bartyckiej ok 18 zł brutto za worek 25 kg
Asia

----------


## no_kya

> Napisał no_kya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tosinek
> 
> ...


aha
dzięki w każdym razie  :wink:

----------


## no_kya

> no_kya dowiadywałeś się o silikaty w Dolcanie?
> Jak to u nich teraz wygląda?
> asia


hm... Dolcan to hurtownia czy producent? zresztą - sam sprawdzę  :wink: 
no właśnie: jeszcze się nie dowiadywałem

pzdr

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> A gdzie ja ten klej mogę dostać w stolicy? Bo nie ma 
> 
> 
> Ja kupowałam w Wodanie na bartyckiej ok 18 zł brutto za worek 25 kg
> Asia


Asieńko a dawno????
dzięki

----------


## AsiaIAdam

> Napisał AsiaIAdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tosinek
> 
> ...


W połowie kwietnia.

Koleżanki mąż jest handlowcem Alpolu on mi dał namiar na ten Wodan
Jak nigdzie nie znajdziesz to daj znać, zadzwonię do niego
i zapytam gdzie może być

----------


## AsiaIAdam

no_kya
Dolcan to deweloper i hurtownia materiałów budowlanych.
Z tego co wiem mają umowę z producentami silikatów z Jedlanki i Niemców.
Jedlanka chyba jest z "grupy silikaty" a Niemce są niezależnym zakładem.
Biorą dużo dla siebie i mają duże upusty od producentów.

----------


## Bazhyl

> ale ja pytalem o zaprawe cementowo wapienna a nie o klej bo przeciez pierwsza warstwe trzeba wypiziomowac na zaprawie potem tez bede kleil na alpol


Nie dopatrzyłem się odpowiedzi...

Zawsze wydawało mi się, że zaprawa będzie z cementu, wapna i piasku, a murarz mi mówi, że mam kupić cement, piach i plastyfikator. Możecie mnie oświecić które rozwiązanie jest poprawne?

----------


## filipek

> Zawsze wydawało mi się, że zaprawa będzie z cementu, wapna i piasku, a murarz mi mówi, że mam kupić cement, piach i plastyfikator. Możecie mnie oświecić które rozwiązanie jest poprawne?


Oba poprawne. Z wapnem mają trochę więcej roboty, ale zaprawa po związaniu jest bardziej elastyczna. Na nośnej u mnie był plastyfikator, fundament i osłonowa wapno. Jak bym budował jeszcze raz, to tylko wapno - chociaż  pewnie wyjdzie drożej.

Pozdr
filipek

----------


## Altariela

> Napisał Altariela
> 
> Hej,
> mam pytanko: jaka grubość tego kleju powinna być pomiędzy poszczególnymi warstwami silki?
> 
> 
> Teoretycznie ok. 3 mm.
> 
> Praktycznie to różnie - zależy od ekip, które mają zazwyczaj skłonności do używania klaeju tak jak zaprawy .  Ale.. nie tylko, u mnie partia bloczków M12 xelli była równo o 2 mm niższa od m24     więc aby przewiazac sciany trzeba było dawac grubiej kleju albo pasma zaprawy.
> ...


Do działówek jeszcze nie doszłam. Ale na zewnętrznych kleju jest tak na ok 5mm więc widzę, że u mnie też zamiast 1 palety pójdą dwie  :Evil:  
W tym momencie doszłam do wniosku, że lepiej było robić na zaprawę, bo różnica cenowa zrobi się dość spora  :Confused: 

Jak u was ogólnie z jakością bloczków z Xelli? Ja mam sporo połamanych na paletach. I mają taki dziwny kolor, nie są czysto białe tylko takie trochę pomarańczowawe - ale to może leci pył z ciętej ceramiki na budowie obok  :wink:

----------


## brachol

> Jak u was ogólnie z jakością bloczków z Xelli? Ja mam sporo połamanych na paletach. I mają taki dziwny kolor, nie są czysto białe tylko takie trochę pomarańczowawe - ale to może leci pył z ciętej ceramiki na budowie obok


jakos bloczkow ok troche jest peknietych ale tylko powiedzmy na jednym z kanalow a i tak wszysktie te polamane przydaja bo mniej trzeba docinac. Po postawieniu jakies 70 m2 scian mam odpadow 1 wiadro 20 l 
co do koloru to kilka bloczkow bylo lekko brazowe i w kilku widac kawalki galezi ale poza tym material ok rowny i ladnie zrobiony

----------


## bratki

umiłowani w silikatach  :smile:  Powiedzcie proszę coś o tynkach przy 2W + wełna. Mam trochę o wewnętrznych, ale nt. zewnętrznych nikt się jeszcze nie spierał. 

Jakie tynki uważacie za warte polecenia i dlaczego? Jak ich rodzaj się ma do problemu oporów dyfuzyjnych w przegrodach zewnętrznych?

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał AsiaIAdam
> 
> ...


To ja proszę na priva namiar na męża co by miał piękną prowizję

----------


## bullish

> Jak u was ogólnie z jakością bloczków z Xelli? Ja mam sporo połamanych na paletach. I mają taki dziwny kolor, nie są czysto białe tylko takie trochę pomarańczowawe - ale to może leci pył z ciętej ceramiki na budowie obok


Niby Xella ale.. trafiły się 2 palety E24 gdzie prawie wszystkie bloczki były peknięte. Wprawdzie trzymały się kupy i rysa była b.mała (dwustronna) ale wygladało to bardziej na wadę produkcyjną niż na uszkodzenie mechaniczne. 

Poza tym materiał mocny ale kruchy. U mnie sporo odpadów.

----------


## piwalek

Witam wszystkich,

Po 2 miesiącach oczekiwania i błagania mam za tydzień dostać moje bloczki Silka E24 w ceni "około" 8 zł.

Czytając wcześniejsze posty o cenach rzędu 3-4 zł leją mi się łzy ale co robić?

Proszę potwierdzcie że teraz taka cena to niestety fakt. U mnie jest prawie 300m2 ścian zewnętrznych...

Pozdrawiam,
Pawel

----------


## tornado17

hm, kupowałem w tym tyg. z grupy silikaty bloczki 24 szerx25dłx22h za 4,80 zł netto na fakturę. Ale to dopiero połowa dostawy. Nie wiem, czy uda się zrealizować drugą połowę i w jakiej cenie

A bloczki będę łączyć na normalną zaprawę. Dużo czytałem o kleju i widziałem z kleju robione. I rozmawiałem z budowlańcami. Z klejem jest różnie (jeśli chodzi o trzymanie) a z zwykłą zaprawą jest zawsze ok.

----------


## tornado17

> Uchwyty w silikatach tak są wyprofilowane że trzymanie bloczka inaczej niż otworami do dołu wydaje się być co najmniej niewygodne, a bloczek przecież należy nakładać od góry.


Silikaty z Jedlanki są inne, tam nie ma żadnych uchwutów tylko otwory. I można układać otworami do góry lub do dołu.

----------


## OGC

> Witam wszystkich,
> 
> Po 2 miesiącach oczekiwania i błagania mam za tydzień dostać moje bloczki Silka E24 w ceni "około" 8 zł.
> 
> Czytając wcześniejsze posty o cenach rzędu 3-4 zł leją mi się łzy ale co robić?
> 
> Proszę potwierdzcie że teraz taka cena to niestety fakt. U mnie jest prawie 300m2 ścian zewnętrznych...
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Pawel


Rozumiem że bierzesz Silkę z XELLI. A może weźmiesz silikaty? Ostatnio mimo braków w fabrykach  :big grin:  są dostępne u pośredników związanych z fabrykami w cenie około 4.7 netto za szt.

----------


## m.dworek

dla tych co beda murowali na zaprawe:
nie zalujcie wody i lejcie bloczki przed murowaniem tak, aby byly mokre "jak bela"
inaczej zaprawa wyschnie wam zbyt szybko (slonce, lato itd) i bedzie sie sypala jak piasek

sam to przezylem, chociaz moczylem bloczki- ale tylko miotelka - dosyc obficie i kilka razy ale okazalo sie to za malo

na prawde radze nie zalowac wody, gdyz drugiego tak ssacego (wysysajacego) wode materialu to na razie nie widzialem  :wink: 

pozdrowka

acha i standardowo odradzam budowe z 18- za wiotka!

----------


## jahani

> acha i standardowo odradzam budowe z 18- za wiotka!


dlaczego za wiotka? czym to sie u ciebie objawia?
Pozdro

----------


## m.dworek

> Napisał m.dworek
> 
> acha i standardowo odradzam budowe z 18- za wiotka!
> 
> 
> dlaczego za wiotka? czym to sie u ciebie objawia?
> Pozdro



zlym samoopczuciem i wiecznym kombinowaniem, co by tu zrobic co by to ustabilnic.....

w sumie zarazil mnie kierownik budowy
a nikt mi dotad nei podal argumentu ktory by mnei 100 % uspokoil....

18 to byl najwiekszy strzal z d.... na mojej budowie

----------


## tornado17

> dla tych co beda murowali na zaprawe:



Zwykła (cementowo-wapienna, cementowa) zaprawa??

Czy klej?

Bo ja zaczynam na zwykłej budować

----------


## m.dworek

zwykla zaprawa
a zamiast wapna uzywalem plastyfikatora

----------


## jahani

Pytam bo też mam postawione z 18 i właśnie jestem na etapie zbrojenia stropu, a ten w jednej części budynku wisi w trzech punktach na dosłownie paru metrach ściany z 18. Zbrojenia jak na razie jest bardzo dużo, a jeszcze trzeba „dowiązać” z kilka belek i mam – w sumie miałem obawy, ale jak u ciebie stoi, to chyba i u mnie wytrzyma.
Co do polewania, to u mnie przed kładzeniem kolejnej warstwy, bloczki były polewane wodą z butelki po wodzie mineralnej. Lało się dużo a nadal mam obawy czy to wystarczająco. Wieczorem każdą nowo wymurowaną warstwę jeszcze raz zlewałem, a czasami jak miałem czas to jechałem rano „podlewać”. To fakt, że to cholerstwo strasznie „pije” wodę. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## brachol

w przypadku kleju to sie zgodze ze trzeba polewac woda szczegolnie jak jest cieplo lub bardzo cieplo ale w przypadku zaprawy nie widze powodu. Ja przynajmniej robiac pierwsza warstwe na zaprawe oczywiscie nie polewalem bloczkow i nic si enie sypalo (ale w tym przypadku wode odciagala tylko jedna warstwa bloczkow) na tomiast przy murowaniu na klej moczyc bloczki nalezy i szybko ukladac bloczki na powierzchnie zasmarowana klejem bo wysycha dosc szybko

----------


## m.dworek

nie wiem czy sprawdzaliscie swoje zaprawy
ja tak
te gdzie mialem wszystko pieknie mokre to zaprawa praktycznie bardzo trudno daje sie zadrapac gwozdziem

natomiast tam gdzie pojechalem ostro w upalny sloneczny dzien zraszajac tylko pustaki miotelka (kilkakrotnie, tak aby juz nie pilo (naiwny bylem  :wink:  )
tam niestety ale jak wezme gwozdzia to w minutke moge wydrapac cala zaprawe z pustaka.....

----------


## Altariela

Ja za radą wykonawcy, mimo iż buduję z 18-tki, ściany nośne wewnętrzne zrobiłam z 24-ki, właśnie po to by nie było problemów z podparciem stropu.

m.dworek: nie popadajmy w skrajność, to że możesz wydrapać gwoździem zaprawę w kontekście trwałości całej konstrukcji nie jest chyba jakoś bardzo znaczące  :Roll: 
Pustaka poryzowanego jak pukniesz młotkiem to pęknie, jaki z tego wniosek?  :wink:

----------


## michal33

Szanowni forumowicze 
Jeśli potrzebujecie bloczków wapienno piaskowych to chętnie pomogę. Mamy wymiary :
248*240*248 16szt/m2
498*240*248 8szt/m2
248*115*248
240*115*123
290*240*123
produkt czeski 
w odmianach do montażu na klej lub zaprawę.
aktualnie realizacja ok 5 dni 
pzw. Michał 509 991 340

----------


## tosinek

> Szanowni forumowicze 
> Jeśli potrzebujecie bloczków wapienno piaskowych to chętnie pomogę. Mamy wymiary :
> 248*240*248 16szt/m2
> 498*240*248 8szt/m2
> 248*115*248
> 240*115*123
> 290*240*123
> produkt czeski 
> w odmianach do montażu na klej lub zaprawę.
> ...


A proszę mi powiedzieć po ile i jaka lokalizacja?

----------


## michal33

Szanowni forumowicze
Podaję ceny EXw czechy, do tego należy doliczyć transport:

248*240*248 16szt/m2,na kelj, 5,12/6,25
248*240*238 16szt/m2,na zaprawe, 5,04/6,15
498*240*248 8szt/m2,na klej, 10,23/12,48
248*115*248 16szt/m2,na kelj, 2,80/3,42
248*115*238 16szt/m2,na zaprawe, 2,72/3,32
240*115*123 34szt/m2,na klej, 1,43/1,75
290*240*123 13szt/m2, na klej, 3,35/4,31

Transport organizujemy,

pzw. Michał 509 991 340

----------


## piwalek

A mam pytanko czy możnabyłoby podać więcej szczegółów?

Np. czy jest to bloczek drążony czy perforowany i jaki współczynnik U to ma?

Pozdrawiam,
Pawel.

----------


## michal33

specyfikacja :

bloczki o profilu dziurawym  P+W 

wytrzymałość 
15MPa

waga 
25      17,8/zaprawa/  18,7/klej/ kg
50      36,5kg
11,5   9,3/zaprawa/  9,7/klej/ kg 

wyt akustyczna 
 0,48 dB

wyt term 
0,41 W/m2K

nasiąkliwość 10-18 %

----------


## michal33

http://www.zelazny.eu/silka/16.jpg
http://www.zelazny.eu/silka/2.1.jpg
http://www.zelazny.eu/silka/1.1.jpg

----------


## Kane66

tragedyja sie stala, braklo mi silikatu  :wink:  18tki.

Da sie to czyms zastapic gdybym nie znalazl ? Jakis sugestie ? Braklo mi na sciany szczytowe. 500 bloczkow zalatwia sprawe ale kurde po calym dniu dzwonienia wiem tylko tyle ze "nie ma". Nie bardzo mam pomysl czym to zastapic - musi byc 18 i miec odpowiednia nosnosc/wytrzymalosc.

----------


## anpi

> acha i standardowo odradzam budowe z 18- za wiotka!


Eeee tam, przesadzasz.

----------


## dabell

Jeśli chodzi o murowanie silikatów w wysokie temperatury:
Zanim zdecydowałam się na silkaty (Ludynia), rozmawiałam z technologiem z grupy silikaty. Uczulał mnie, żeby przy murowaniu powyżej 25st. C koniecznie moczyć (wkładać) całe bloczki przed ustawianiem w pojemniku z wodą . Inaczej dzieje się właśnie tak jak np. m. dworek wspomina. Bloczki ciągną wodę zkleju czy też zaprawy i nie wiążą się dobrze.

----------


## no_kya

khm...khm...  :Confused:  

zdaję sobie sprawę jak głupio to wygląda...ale, no cóż, wygląda na to że obudziłem się z ręką w nocniku   :Confused:  

od sierpnia zaczynam budowę, z silikatów (choć pewnie będę ich potrzebował jakoś pod koniec, bo zanim wykopy, ściany fundamentowe, poziom zero) i nie mam jeszcze materiału

buduję w Kątach Węgierskich (gm Nieporęt, k. Warszawy) - czy możecie mi podpowiedzieć skąd wziąć silikaty 24 (konstrukcyjne) i 12 (działowe)?

czytałem posty m.in. michal33 - czy ktoś z Was już próbował tego materiału?

będę bardzo zobowiązany za odpowiedzi

z góry dzięki

no_kya

----------


## tosinek

INFo, 
zamówiłamsilikaty z Niemiec, bloczki 24 cena 4,2 z transportem, ale zamówiłam w lutym przyjechały teraz. warto było poczekać. Klej z wodanu po 16,74. 
Potrzebuję jeszcze kształtki u albo wendtylacyjne nie wiecie gdzie ja to moge kupić w okolicach stolicy?

----------


## no_kya

> INFo, 
> zamówiłamsilikaty z Niemiec, bloczki 24 cena 4,2 z transportem, ale zamówiłam w lutym przyjechały teraz. warto było poczekać. Klej z wodanu po 16,74. 
> Potrzebuję jeszcze kształtki u albo wendtylacyjne nie wiecie gdzie ja to moge kupić w okolicach stolicy?


Tosinek, a dasz jakieś namiary na priv? może i mnie się uda załatwić na połowę sierpnia  :wink: 
jakie rozmiary tych bloczków?

no_kya

----------


## tosinek

Niemce, 0817561720, pracują od 7.00. A Wodan, sprawdzić kilka wątków dalej, świetna firma!!!!

----------


## Gonga

> tragedyja sie stala, braklo mi silikatu  18tki.
> 
> Da sie to czyms zastapic gdybym nie znalazl ? Jakis sugestie ? Braklo mi na sciany szczytowe. 500 bloczkow zalatwia sprawe ale kurde po calym dniu dzwonienia wiem tylko tyle ze "nie ma". Nie bardzo mam pomysl czym to zastapic - musi byc 18 i miec odpowiednia nosnosc/wytrzymalosc.


Spróbuj dać ogłoszenie na Forum, poszukaj na allegro. Mnie samej zostało po budowie 2 palety (x96 sztuk) silikatów z Ostrołęki - 18, ale pełnej, bez otworów. Jeśli sprawa pilna, może uda Ci się zebrać po ludziach.
Albo spróbuj z innego materiału. Ja osobiście stawiałam ściany szczytowe z 18 szarego gazobetonu, ale to ze względów konstrukcyjnych. Mam trzypiętrowy budynek budowany z 18   :Wink2:

----------


## tosinek

A gdzie w Warszawie kupuje się kszałtki U/

----------


## no_kya

> Niemce, 0817561720, pracują od 7.00. A Wodan, sprawdzić kilka wątków dalej, świetna firma!!!!



dzięki, zadzwonię do Niemców w pon.

no_kya

----------


## no_kya

> no_kya dowiadywałeś się o silikaty w Dolcanie?
> Jak to u nich teraz wygląda?
> asia


byłem u nich w piątek; kurcze na razie ich cena jest w miarę atrakcyjna, ale to pewnie również ze względu na skalę - chcę zamówić w sumie ponad 16000 bloczków (24 i 12 razem)
i tak wychodzi fortuna   :Confused:  
no ale sprawdzam dalej bo nie chce poprzestać na pierwszym strzale

zdecydowanie jednak dzięki za wskazanie

no_kya

----------


## tosinek

A no Ci te 12??? To nie lepiej działówki robić z itongu???

----------


## no_kya

> A no Ci te 12??? To nie lepiej działówki robić z itongu???


hę? nie bardzo rozumiem różnicę...czemu ytong jest lepszy na działówki zamiast 12-ki z jedlanki?
z tego co wiem to ytong jest zdecydowanie trudniej dostępny...
objaśnij proszę  :wink:

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> A no Ci te 12??? To nie lepiej działówki robić z itongu???
> 
> 
> hę? nie bardzo rozumiem różnicę...czemu ytong jest lepszy na działówki zamiast 12-ki z jedlanki?
> z tego co wiem to ytong jest zdecydowanie trudniej dostępny...
> objaśnij proszę


A robiłęś bruzdę na kabelki w silikacie??? Bo ja tak i mam dość, popsułam bruzdownicę i mąż się wściekł. Wniosek na re kilometry kabla lepszy będzie beton komórkowy bo kabelek ukryję i dam mniej tynku, który kosztuje, jak puścimy na wieszch to będzie gruby na centymentry a nie na milimetry. I tak mam dość prucia w głównych ścianach a sprawa jest trudna bo podcinać trzeba ze znajomośćią pra bryły sztywnej. Więc tam gdzie się da to będzie coś mniej gęstego. A ytonga to ja już widzę po skladach, że stoi, pryjnajmniej u nas. Ot dlaczego.

----------


## OGC

> A robiłęś bruzdę na kabelki w silikacie??? Bo ja tak i mam dość, popsułam bruzdownicę i mąż się wściekł....


Kurcze tak ciężko? Też mnie to czeka ... 
Może jakimś młotem udarowym z dłutem pójdzie lepiej.

----------


## bullish

> A no Ci te 12??? To nie lepiej działówki robić z itongu???


Chyba nie mieszkałaś niegdy w bloku i przeszkadzały Ci ogłosy kąpiacego się sąsiada   :Wink2:  

Silikaty to "gwarancja" dobrej izolacyjności akustycznej dlatego polecam tez na działowki. Pomijam tez pozniejsze rozterki przy próbie zamocowania czegoś cięższego na ścianie z BK. 

Co do instalacji to zgadza sie, że ciężko jest robić bruzdy ale to kwestia wkładu pracy i jak zwykle odwieczny problem kompromisów. Dla pocieszenia nie wszyscy robią cienkie tynki gipsowe, w których i tak jak zechcesz to kable schowasz.

----------


## no_kya

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> A no Ci te 12??? To nie lepiej działówki robić z itongu???
> 
> 
> Chyba nie mieszkałaś niegdy w bloku i przeszkadzały Ci ogłosy kąpiacego się sąsiada   
> 
> Silikaty to "gwarancja" dobrej izolacyjności akustycznej dlatego polecam tez na działowki. Pomijam tez pozniejsze rozterki przy próbie zamocowania czegoś cięższego na ścianie z BK. 
> 
> Co do instalacji to zgadza sie, że ciężko jest robić bruzdy ale to kwestia wkładu pracy i jak zwykle odwieczny problem kompromisów. Dla pocieszenia nie wszyscy robią cienkie tynki gipsowe, w których i tak jak zechcesz to kable schowasz.


zaraz, zaraz...bo się gubię - Ytong to chyba ten sam materiał co silikaty, czyż nie?

----------


## no_kya

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> A robiłęś bruzdę na kabelki w silikacie??? Bo ja tak i mam dość, popsułam bruzdownicę i mąż się wściekł....
> 
> 
> Kurcze tak ciężko? Też mnie to czeka ... 
> Może jakimś młotem udarowym z dłutem pójdzie lepiej.


eee-tam młotem; raczej czymś takim: http://www.alejahandlowa.pl/tr/branz...ice_13794.html
ale diabelstwo drogie jest

tylko że ja, kuchnia, zamierzam to zlecić wykonawcy...więc to chyba nie powinien być problem; czy źle rozumuję?

----------


## bullish

> zaraz, zaraz...bo się gubię - Ytong to chyba ten sam materiał co silikaty, czyż nie?


Silka = marka hadlowa silikatów firmy Xella
Ytong = marka handlowa betonu komórkowego firmy Xella

To tak jak z dżinsami możesz kupić dżinsy Big Stara, Wranglera, Levisa albo kultowe polskie Elpo  :Smile:

----------


## no_kya

> Silka = marka hadlowa silikatów firmy Xella
> Ytong = marka handlowa betonu komórkowego firmy Xella
> 
> To tak jak z dżinsami możesz kupić dżinsy Big Stara, Wranglera, Levisa albo kultowe polskie Elpo


aha...i rozumiem że ytong, jako beton komórkowy, jest łatwiejszy do drążenia ale za to mniej dźwiękoszczelny

fine with me  :wink:

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> A no Ci te 12??? To nie lepiej działówki robić z itongu???
> 
> 
> Chyba nie mieszkałaś niegdy w bloku i przeszkadzały Ci ogłosy kąpiacego się sąsiada   
> 
> Silikaty to "gwarancja" dobrej izolacyjności akustycznej dlatego polecam tez na działowki. Pomijam tez pozniejsze rozterki przy próbie zamocowania czegoś cięższego na ścianie z BK. 
> 
> Co do instalacji to zgadza sie, że ciężko jest robić bruzdy ale to kwestia wkładu pracy i jak zwykle odwieczny problem kompromisów. Dla pocieszenia nie wszyscy robią cienkie tynki gipsowe, w których i tak jak zechcesz to kable schowasz.


W bloku mieszkałam, teraz przez drewniany strop (dom ma 80 lat) słyszę moją babcię jak słucha Ojaca R albo rozmawawia przez skaypa z Kanadą, w wieku 86 lat nauczyła się obsługi komputera!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :
Buduję z silikatów bo mam pociąg pod nosem ale działówki, bez przesady, dom to nie studio nadrań a jak mi będzie przeszkadzało  to najwyżej ytonga wygłuszę wytłaczankami od jajek. 

a tak na marginesie jaką dyskuję rozpoczęłam

----------


## no_kya

> a tak na marginesie jaką dyskuję rozpoczęłam


nie ważne  :wink: 
ważne że jes git  :wink:

----------


## Sail

> Napisał no_kya
> 
> 
> zaraz, zaraz...bo się gubię - Ytong to chyba ten sam materiał co silikaty, czyż nie?
> 
> 
> Silka = marka hadlowa silikatów firmy Xella
> Ytong = marka handlowa betonu komórkowego firmy Xella
> 
> To tak jak z dżinsami możesz kupić dżinsy Big Stara, Wranglera, Levisa albo kultowe polskie Elpo


A mi sie wydawało, że _jeansy_ jakie by nie były to właściwości powinny być nazwijmy to podobne, natomiast Ytong i Silikat to przecież dwie różne bajki  :Roll:

----------


## bullish

> A mi sie wydawało, że _jeansy_ jakie by nie były to właściwości powinny być nazwijmy to podobne, natomiast Ytong i Silikat to przecież dwie różne bajki


Masz rację ... ale chodziło mi o same silikaty i ich różnych prodcentów (Xella, Niemce etc).  Trochę nie tam gdzie trzeba się odniosłem to tematu  :oops:  
Ytong i Silka to oczywiście dwa róóóóżne produkty.

----------


## Whitemag

No-kya, a mozesz sie pochwalic ofertami, jakie Tobie pokazali? Moze byc na priv. Ja niedlugo bede poszukiwal i jestem ciekawy, na co na dzien dzisiejszy nalezy sie szykowac...opierajac sie na Twoim podpisie - jak mocno bede musial isc short   :smile:  

Pozdrawiam
-K-

----------


## AsiaIAdam

Tosinek, no-kya

ciesze sie ze okazalam sie pomocna,
no i milo ze znowu cos sie dzieje na tym watku.

Tosinek a bralas jeszcze jakies inne materialy z Wodanu?
Maja jeszcze na cos dobra oferte? np styropian welna?

asia

----------


## tosinek

> Tosinek, no-kya
> 
> ciesze sie ze okazalam sie pomocna,
> no i milo ze znowu cos sie dzieje na tym watku.
> 
> Tosinek a bralas jeszcze jakies inne materialy z Wodanu?
> Maja jeszcze na cos dobra oferte? np styropian welna?
> 
> asia


szukałam styroduru ale nie mieli :sad:  ale skuszę się chyba na ich kominy, 
a tak wogóle to na jutro POTRZEBUJĘsilikatów połówek 12 cm i skąd ja mam jej wziąść

----------


## gromal

Witam, ja nie mam połówe 12, ale przecholowałem z tego strachu o brak materiału i *została mi sie silka xelli 24 aż 6 nienaruszonych palet i ok 2,5 palety rozpakowanej (niegospodarni budowlańcy) i jeżeli jest ktoś zainteresowany  kupnem to sie na pewno dogadamy.* Info na priva.

A właśnie wczoraj przyjechały moje działówki silka 12( po 3 m-c czekania) , a połówki ciąć będe sam.

----------


## tosinek

Połówki kupiłam w Przemarze po 3 zł, a gość z allegro chcaił 4,9 - ale się zdziwił nie kupiłam

----------


## no_kya

> Połówki kupiłam w Przemarze po 3 zł, a gość z allegro chcaił 4,9 - ale się zdziwił nie kupiłam


na allegro jest kilku takich mądrali, którzy żerują na desperacko poszukujących materiału; u wszystkich sprzedawców z allegro, do których dzwoniłem w sprawie silikatów, dostawałem 'kosmiczne' ceny

----------


## inches

Witam wsystkich
Silikaty Trąbki
czy ktoś bodował, jakie są wasze opinie?

----------


## no_kya

> Witam wsystkich
> Silikaty Trąbki
> czy ktoś bodował, jakie są wasze opinie?


hm...sądując po zdjęciach nie zdecydowałbym się  :Confused:  wyglądają nieciekawie  :Confused:

----------


## aglig

Witam 
Sprzedam zaprawę klejową do betonu komórkowego i silkatów. 
Data ważnosci styczeń 2008. Kupowałam po około 18 zł za worek sprzedam za 10 zł. Dowóz do 25 km w promieniu Niepołomic na mój koszt. Worków kilkadziesiąt ( muszę policzyć ile dokładnie). Klej jest super wydajny ( świadczy o tym fakt ile mi zostało). Szczegóły na priwa

----------


## bullish

Czym najlepiej zagruntować silkę przed tynkowaniem (tynk cementowo wapienny)?

Dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## Darek_P

U mnie tynkarze niczym nie gruntowali. Mieli co prawda doświadczenie, bo nie pierwszy raz tynkowali silikaty.

W garażu pospieszyli się i na części położyli pierwszą warstwę (w ich narzeczu: szpryc) zanim zdążyłem położyć wszystkie przewody elektryczne. Musiałem to częściowo odskrobać i wcale nie było łatwo.

Darek

----------


## brachol

a tak na marginesie to czy wie ktos moze w jakiej cenie teraz jest silka 18 cm?

----------


## tosinek

Zostało mi około 3 palet siliki 24, ładne bloczki, odbiór z Warszawy, transport mogę pomóc załatwić, cena do uzgodnienia, na pewno niższa niż tych mamożercow z Allegro

----------


## bullish

Planuję wykonac tynk cementowo - wapienny. 

Czym gruntowaliści ściany przed położeniem tynków oraz przy okazji, czego uzyc do gruntowania na zewnątrz ścian pod ocieplenie ze styro?

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## no_kya

> Witam 
> Sprzedam zaprawę klejową do betonu komórkowego i silkatów. 
> Data ważnosci styczeń 2008. Kupowałam po około 18 zł za worek sprzedam za 10 zł. Dowóz do 25 km w promieniu Niepołomic na mój koszt. Worków kilkadziesiąt ( muszę policzyć ile dokładnie). Klej jest super wydajny ( świadczy o tym fakt ile mi zostało). Szczegóły na priwa


a można spytać co to za klej (producent, oznaczenie)
za moment będę miał stawiane ściany z silikatów i zastanawiam sie nad klejem zamiast tradycyjnej zaprawy

no_kya

----------


## magangs

> a tak na marginesie to czy wie ktos moze w jakiej cenie teraz jest silka 18 cm?


4,90 brutto

----------


## link1

Witam 

Pozostało mi po budowie 5 palet nie rozpakowanych SILKA E24, Odsprzedam w super cenie. Okolice Warszawy. Pomogę z transportem za tzw paliwo.

----------


## brachol

> Napisał brachol
> 
> a tak na marginesie to czy wie ktos moze w jakiej cenie teraz jest silka 18 cm?
> 
> 
> 4,90 brutto


dzieki

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał aglig
> 
> Witam 
> Sprzedam zaprawę klejową do betonu komórkowego i silkatów. 
> Data ważnosci styczeń 2008. Kupowałam po około 18 zł za worek sprzedam za 10 zł. Dowóz do 25 km w promieniu Niepołomic na mój koszt. Worków kilkadziesiąt ( muszę policzyć ile dokładnie). Klej jest super wydajny ( świadczy o tym fakt ile mi zostało). Szczegóły na priwa
> 
> 
> a można spytać co to za klej (producent, oznaczenie)
> za moment będę miał stawiane ściany z silikatów i zastanawiam sie nad klejem zamiast tradycyjnej zaprawy
> ...


Alpou,z 103 (chyba) moi murarze mówili, że dobry. Ale coś drogi ten klej bo ja z Wodanu miałam taniej i Pan policzył mi tak, ze zostało tylko 2 worki.

----------


## no_kya

> Napisał no_kya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał aglig
> 
> ...


a dasz jakiś namiar na priva na pana z Wodanu?

thx

no_kya

----------


## tosinek

poszło na priwa

----------


## Marcin i Kasia

witam, mam pytanie czy macie moze informacje nt. dostepnosci i cen silikatów w okolicach i na terenie poznania. Mam na oku N24 z Grupy silikaty po 4,66 brutto za szt - co myslicie o tej cenie ?
Pzdr.   :big grin:

----------


## tosinek

> witam, mam pytanie czy macie moze informacje nt. dostepnosci i cen silikatów w okolicach i na terenie poznania. Mam na oku N24 z Grupy silikaty po 4,66 brutto za szt - co myslicie o tej cenie ?
> Pzdr.


Ja placiłam dużo mniej ale pół roku wcześniej, myślę, że jeśli to z transportem to cena w porządku

----------


## OGC

Jak by ktoś potrzebował to zostanie mi dosyć dużo silikatów N24 (źle mi łobuzy przeliczyły  :Evil:  ).
Fabrycznie nowe w nieruszonych paletach.
Myślę że około 9 palet (jak znajdę jakiś wolny czas to przeliczę). 
Jakby ktoś był chętny to na pewno jakąś dobrą cenę wyskrobiemy.
Trzeba będzie tylko załatwić transport z HDS'em (budowa w Wieliczce).
Jedyny problemem to taki, że nie wystawię faktury ....

----------


## tosinek

Oj a nie uważacie, ze Murator powinien zrobić specjalny wątek, podzielony na wojewódctwa pt. Zostało mi z budowy, za grosz oddam. Bo jak czytam nasze forum to mamy już tyle siliki, że można cały dom z budować

----------


## kokesz

Witam 
A ktoś może murował na IZOBET  ZMC-cM7
albo ATLAS Silmur??  Prosze o opinie który lepszy do silki 24 Xelli

----------


## kris55

Witam, czy ktoś może laikowi :smile:  objaśnić jak zabezpieczyć kanały elektryczne w SILCE przed wylaniem stropu, żeby beton nie wlewał sie do środka???takie pytanie otrzymałem od wykonawcy i nie wiem co mam odpowiedzieć... Elektryke zamierzałem wpuszczać już po zakończeniu wszystkich ścian.

----------


## tosinek

> Witam, czy ktoś może laikowi objaśnić jak zabezpieczyć kanały elektryczne w SILCE przed wylaniem stropu, żeby beton nie wlewał sie do środka???takie pytanie otrzymałem od wykonawcy i nie wiem co mam odpowiedzieć... Elektryke zamierzałem wpuszczać już po zakończeniu wszystkich ścian.


myśmy robili przepusty z rur hydraulicznych ale moze zwykły peszel strarczy a tak po zatym to po co?? A z czego masz ten strop? Jak terriva to się przez bloczek przewiercisz

----------


## kris55

Tak terriva...Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## tosinek

> Tak terriva...Dzięki za odpowiedź.


Tylko pamiętaj, jeśli chcesz dgp żeby ci ktoś (albo po lekturze fachowej) powiedział, gdzie masz przepust do dgp, u nas jest w wymianie i dlatego przed zalewaniem wstawiliśmy rurę kanalizacyjną

----------


## kokesz

czołem  
Ponowie zapytanie  
czy ktoś kleił  SILEK Xelli  IZOBET ZMC-cM7 
albo ATLAS Silmur.

I drugi temat   
czy opaska- 1 warstwa z cegły (przed 1 warstwa silka)   to normalna praktyka czy tylko mój wykonawca wymysla. ??  I czy taka opaska nie ma negatywnego wpływu na całość konstrukcji, przenikalnośc cieplną itd.

----------


## kokesz

czołem  
Ponowie zapytanie  
czy ktoś kleił  SILEK Xelli  IZOBET ZMC-cM7 
albo ATLAS Silmur.

I drugi temat   
czy opaska- 1 warstwa z cegły (przed 1 warstwa silka)   to normalna praktyka czy tylko mój wykonawca wymysla. ??  I czy taka opaska nie ma negatywnego wpływu na całość konstrukcji, przenikalnośc cieplną itd.

----------


## Sail

> I drugi temat   
> czy opaska- 1 warstwa z cegły (przed 1 warstwa silka)   to normalna praktyka czy tylko mój wykonawca wymysla. ??  I czy taka opaska nie ma negatywnego wpływu na całość konstrukcji, przenikalnośc cieplną itd.


U mnie nie było żadnej opaski - tylko w garażu pociągnęli wyżej bloczki fundamentowe bo będzie wyżej przysypany ziemią.
Silka ma bardzo dobrą przenikalność cieplną   :Wink2:  więc tu sie wiele nie zmieni.   :Wink2:

----------


## tosinek

Opaska???????????????????????? A co to za fryzura u mnie były tylko trzy wieńce z B20

----------


## tosinek

tu też widać

----------


## OGC

> I drugi temat   
> czy opaska- 1 warstwa z cegły (przed 1 warstwa silka)   to normalna praktyka czy tylko mój wykonawca wymysla. ??  I czy taka opaska nie ma negatywnego wpływu na całość konstrukcji, przenikalnośc cieplną itd.


U mnie dawali takie opaski. Bardziej to służyło do regulacji poziomów.
Dodawałem do projektu ogrzewanie podłogowe no i zamiast obniżać wylewkę na gruncie podnieśliśmy ściany na cegłach.
Tutaj dół:
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa010.jpg
A tutaj góra:
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa092.jpg
http://www.ifb.pl/dandys/dandysbudowa093.jpg

----------


## Sail

> U mnie dawali takie opaski. Bardziej to służyło do regulacji poziomów.
> Dodawałem do projektu ogrzewanie podłogowe no i zamiast obniżać wylewkę na gruncie podnieśliśmy ściany na cegłach.


U mnie ze względu na podłogówkę podnieśli ściany od góry - w sensie domurowali cegły na odpowiednią wysokość przed wylaniem stropu - ale też zastosowali cegły silikatowe   :Wink2:

----------


## OGC

> ale też zastosowali cegły silikatowe


A to chyba żadna różnica już. Przecież i tak się to ociepla i tynkuje.
A przynajmniej mam barwy narodowe  :smile:

----------


## kokesz

Dzieki  
się uspokoiłem troche.  

A aspekt barw  narodowych, nie wpadłbym na to  
a teraz  mam argument do  wniosku o podwóje becikowe   :big grin:  
co odciąży w niesamowitym stopniu budzet budowy.

----------


## zes

skoro silikaty są takie dobre, to dlaczego jest tak rzadko wykorzystywany w budownictwie jednorodzinnym?
Najczęściej budujemy z suporka lub ceramiki?

Oto pytanie mojej Piękniejszej połowicy. No właśnie? Dlaczego?

Pytam bo już nie mam argumentów za silikatami - a te ja popieram  :wink:

----------


## OGC

> to dlaczego jest tak rzadko wykorzystywany w budownictwie jednorodzinnym?


Nie mnie to oceniać. Dopiero się przekonam czy to był dobry wybór  :smile:  
Niech się wypowiedzą ci już mieszkający w silikatach.
Z głównych ogólnie znanych cech silikatów podobają mi się:
- w miarę rozsądna cena  :smile: 
- ich duża gęstość (lubię mieć w co wwiercić porządny kołek)
- dobra izolacja akustyczna (buduję dom przy dość ruchliwej ulicy)
- wszyscy piszą że to materiał zdrowy - mam nadzieję  :big grin:  

A te niby negatywne cechy:
- że trzeba ocieplać  --> i tak chcę dwuwarstwowo więc mam to gdzieś
- że niby chłoną wilgoć --> wszystkie chłoną; jak tak patrzę na stany surowe w okolicy to po deszczach ściany tych domów wyglądają podobnie
- że mają dużą bezwładność termiczną --> dla mnie to chyba pozytywna cecha; życie zweryfikuje

A poza tym one mnie przyciągają bardziej niż te czerwone.

Jak słyszę, że ludzie budują np betonu komórkowego i potem robią bruzdy pod instalacje ręcznie za pomocą rylca to mi się śmiać chce   :Lol: 
Ja tam wolę się pomęczyć z bruzdami, ale mam pewność, że zły wilk mi nic nie zrobi (patrz "Bajka o 3 świnkach")  :wink: 

Wybieraj silikaty  :smile:

----------


## Joani

> skoro silikaty są takie dobre, to dlaczego jest tak rzadko wykorzystywany w budownictwie jednorodzinnym?


bo z silikatów buduje się powoli, są ciężkie i zgodnie ze sztuką do ocieplenia powinno używać się wełny, a to kolejny b. duzy wydatek. Na to wszystko tynk silikatowy lub silikonowy - najdroższy. A więc dlatego.

----------


## anpi

> skoro silikaty są takie dobre, to dlaczego jest tak rzadko wykorzystywany w budownictwie jednorodzinnym?
> 			
> 		
> 
> bo z silikatów buduje się powoli, są ciężkie i zgodnie ze sztuką do ocieplenia powinno używać się wełny, a to kolejny b. duzy wydatek. Na to wszystko tynk silikatowy lub silikonowy - najdroższy. A więc dlatego.


Nic podobnego. Silikatów wcale nie trzeba ocieplać wełną, żadna "sztuka" tego nie wymaga. To samo tyczy się tynków - można położyć zwykły tynk mineralny.

----------


## anpi

> Niech się wypowiedzą ci już mieszkający w silikatach.


Bardzo proszę:
- jest cicho
- zimą długo utrzymuje się ciepło
- latem dom nagrzewa się bardzo powoli
- wilgotność powietrza rewelacyjna ok. 40% niezależnie od warunków

Silka 18 cm + styro 15 cm + tynk zewnętrzny Weber Terranova mineralno-polimerowy + tynk wewnętrzny wapienno-cementowy

----------


## gosciu01

> ...ale mam pewność, że zły wilk mi nic nie zrobi (patrz "Bajka o 3 świnkach")


faaajne   :Lol:  
a myślałem, że już wszystko w tym wątku zostało o silikatach napisane
możesz rozwinąć temat, zaczynam się przekonywać do nich   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

A na poważnie.
silikaty mają określone parametry. Są przetestowane, zaaprobowane i stosowane w budownictwie.  Albo pasują do twojej koncepcji domu albo nie. 
Jeśli nie wiesz o co chodzi i trafisz tym materiałem w swoje gusta, OK, będziesz chwalił. Jeśli nie trafisz, a w dodatku ekipa sp... ci robotę, to będziesz klął na czym świat stoi.



Pozwolę sobie przypomnieć kilka ważniejszych "
ciężkie.
= ekipa klnie, ze źle się buduje, droższy transport, ale to problem ekipy i twojego portfela ( chyba, że sam budujesz ),
= duża akumulacyjność = duża bezwładność cieplna, nalezy dobrać odpowiedni sposób ogrzewania, tez najlepiej akumulacyjny, jeśli w domu jesteś gościem, to nie najlepszy sposób na oszczędności w ogrzewaniu.

duża gęstość.
= słaba izolacyjność
= więcej ocieplenia,
= duża wytrzymałość na ściskanie = mniej/cieńsze ściany,
= możliwośc powieszenia ciężkich szafek, ale to nie argument, można powiesić także na GK i w BK400 - kwestia technologii.
= trudość wykonania instalacji i przepustów, jeśli się o nich zapomni na etapie stawiania ścian,

Ponadto.
materiał nasiąkliwy = koniecznośc dobrej izolacji, wymaga dobrego wykonania, ale też grzyboodporny,
świetnie regulujący wilgotność w domu ( pod warunkiem, że się go nie spie... "wynalazkami" ) = dobra atmosfera zimą i latem w domu,
materiał świetny do izolacji akustycznej,

No i ... wilkoodporny ( podobno   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   )

----------


## Sail

> świetnie regulujący wilgotność w domu ( pod warunkiem, że się go nie spie... "wynalazkami" ) = dobra atmosfera zimą i latem w domu


A jakimi "wynalazkami" można go spie..... ?
Mój wykonawca mówi, że domy z silikatu trafiają mu sie średnio raz na dwa lata  :wink: 
Ale w Krakowie na Ruczaju aktualnie budują całe bloki z silikatu  :wink:

----------


## gosciu01

silikaty świetnie regulują wilgotność w domu, przyjmują jej nadmiar ( w pewnym zakresie oczywiście ) i oddają jeśli trzeba.

Mam na myśli okładziny/farby, które znacząco hamują tą wymianę.
Jeśli już coś dostajemy niejako przy okazji, warto to wykorzystać, a przynajmniej nie popsuć.

Ponadto materiał jak każdy inny.
Nie jest zły ani najlepszy.
Zwyczajnie ma swoje cechy i parametry.

----------


## zes

świetnie i to mi się podoba. A chcę użyć silikatów 18cm + 15 styro
Pytanie dotyczy wieńca nad fundamentem. Czy wy go macie? i Czy jest konieczny?
Bo wiem że bardziej stabilizuje osiadanie budynku? chyba?
I późniejsze problemy z pękaniem silikatów mogę położyć między bajki.

----------


## gosciu01

z silikatami jest kłopot na styku fundamentu i ściany, ale nie konstrukcyjny, tylko możliwości powstania potężnego mostka termicznego. Szczególnie przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym
To dla tych, którzy chcą oszczędzać energię. 

Silikaty dobrze przewodzą ciepło ( słabo izolują ).rozwiązań jest kilka.
ocieplenie fundamentów również od wewnątrz.
położenie pierwszej warstwy BK500/600 ( odmianę musi określić konstruktor ).
lepiej BK500.
Szkło piankowe i inne...

----------


## ciesiel

Mieszkam trzeci rok.
Silka 24cm + 15 cm styro, tynk mineralny, działówki 12cm

Zalety materiału potwierdzam.
Podawane wady są dla mnie zaletami.

Np tego lata udało mi się przy pomocy pewnych zabiegów dyscyplinujących domowników (np nie wietrzyć intensywnie w południe) utrzymać temp w domu poniżej 25 stC nawet przy największych upałach.

Zimą nawet przy mrozach mogę bez obaw całkowicie wyłączyć ogrzewanie i wyjechać na tydzień bez obaw, że temperatura mi znacząco spadnie (duża bezwładność).

Mimo dużej bezwładności po powrocie nam natychmiast ciepło, ale to już tylko zasługa ogrzewania powietrznego.

W domu cichutko, że czasem dopiero jak wyjdę to zauważam że jest burza z wichurą.

Parametry utrzymywania mikroklimatu (wilgotności) - rewelacja - już zapomniałem co to drapiące gardło po przebudzeniu w bloku, szczególnie zimą w sezonie grzewczym.

Na ścianach nie mam kawałka klasycznego tynku - od razu szła gładź gipsowa.

Elektrycy nie narzekali - nie była to dla nich pierwszyzna. Kable kładli przy ścianach w podłodze w rurkach instalacyjnych przed wylewkami. Jedynie bruzdowali do wyłączników, gniazdek, innych odbiorników.
Jedyny minus to taki, że w paru miejscach chyba zrobili za płytko bruzdy bo z czasem w tym miejscu farba ściemniała (albo nie zjaśniała ze starości), chyba że to wina farby - Dekoral.

----------


## Altariela

> z silikatami jest kłopot na styku fundamentu i ściany, ale nie konstrukcyjny, tylko możliwości powstania potężnego mostka termicznego. Szczególnie przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym
> To dla tych, którzy chcą oszczędzać energię.


A to niby czemu??   :ohmy:  Mógłbyś rozwinąć tą myśl?

----------


## anpi

> świetnie i to mi się podoba. A chcę użyć silikatów 18cm + 15 styro
> Pytanie dotyczy wieńca nad fundamentem. Czy wy go macie? i Czy jest konieczny?
> Bo wiem że bardziej stabilizuje osiadanie budynku? chyba?
> I późniejsze problemy z pękaniem silikatów mogę położyć między bajki.


Ja mam wieniec. W projekcie nie było, ale ściana fundamentowa wyszła dość wysoka (ok. 1,5 metra) i kierownik stwierdził, że wieniec powinien być. Ściany mam z 18 cm silki + 15 styro.

----------


## anpi

> z silikatami jest kłopot na styku fundamentu i ściany, ale nie konstrukcyjny, tylko możliwości powstania potężnego mostka termicznego.


Jak się ociepli ścianę fundamentową i da styropian pod wylewkę to żadnego mostka nie będzie.

----------


## gosciu01

> Napisał gosciu01
> 
> z silikatami jest kłopot na styku fundamentu i ściany, ale nie konstrukcyjny, tylko możliwości powstania potężnego mostka termicznego.
> 
> 
> Jak się ociepli ścianę fundamentową i da styropian pod wylewkę to żadnego mostka nie będzie.


taaaa...  :Wink2:  
wylewka ma dylatację od ściany zazwyczaj pianka w postaci taśmy lub układany 1-2 cm grubości paski styropianu. za dylatacją jest ściana z siliki, która nie licząc izolacji stoi na fundamencie.  Of course, fundament jest ocieplony i dla 90% inwestorów to wystarcza. 
W domach energooszczędnych ta pianka lub 2 cm styropianu przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym ( temp. wylewki 25-30C ) to trochę za mało.

Przecież ja nie napisałem, że to jest błąd,
tylko kłopot dla chcących oszczędzać energię.
takiego kłopotu nie mają np. budujący z BK400.

----------


## zes

czyli jak rozumiem jeżeli w projekcie UPB-233 P. Boduch jest wieniec nad fundamentami (a mam je aż 1,5m) to go zrobić.
A z tą przekładką z czerwonej cegły to jak wy macie? - chodzi o odizolowanie silki od fundamentu? czy co?

----------


## anpi

> czyli jak rozumiem jeżeli w projekcie UPB-233 P. Boduch jest wieniec nad fundamentami (a mam je aż 1,5m) to go zrobić.
> A z tą przekładką z czerwonej cegły to jak wy macie? - chodzi o odizolowanie silki od fundamentu? czy co?


Ja bym zrobił wieniec, tym bardziej, że jest w projekcie. To na prawdę nie są duże koszty. Co do przekładki - u mnie nie ma. A podłogówkę mam i w domu jest ciepło.

----------


## brachol

ja robilem wieniec na gorze scian fundamentowych koszt to koszt zbrojenia bo sciane i tak mialem lana w szalunku a nie murowana z bloczkow (miedzy innymi dlatego ze chcialem robic ten wieniec

----------


## efilo

Czy ktoś się zabezpieczał przed tym uciekaniem ciepła o którym pisze Gościu?
Bo ja właśnie mam zamiar mieć ogrzewanie podłogowe i średnio na jeża chciałabym nim grzać ławy   :Confused:

----------


## anpi

> Czy ktoś się zabezpieczał przed tym uciekaniem ciepła o którym pisze Gościu?
> Bo ja właśnie mam zamiar mieć ogrzewanie podłogowe i średnio na jeża chciałabym nim grzać ławy


Zastanów się, jaka jest odległość od wylewki do ławy. To nie jest żaden mostek termiczny. Zresztą - ja mam podłogówkę i nie zauważyłem, żeby podłoga była zimna.

----------


## efilo

Nie chodzi o to czy podłoga jest ciepła tylko czy grunt pod nią jest również ogrzewany   :big grin:  Wydaje mi się że Gościowi chodzi o to, że grzejemy ściany a ściany oddają ciepło ścianom fundamentowym, a te z kolei do gruntu.

P.S. Ja stamtąd i tak to ciepło odzyskam bo mam tam GWC    :Wink2:   :big tongue:  

A o ławach to był taki żarcik.   :Lol:

----------


## zes

ze stratami ciepła trzeba się pogodzić, bo jeszcze takiej technologii nie widziałem żeby nawet 1% strat nie było, a co do uciekania przez fundamenty to przecież masz izolacje poziome - one w tez zabezpieczają przed podciąganiem wilgoci no i wyziębianiu, a po trzecie to po to teraz ociepla się fundamenty - no nie?!

----------


## gosciu01

> Nie chodzi o to czy podłoga jest ciepła tylko czy grunt pod nią jest również ogrzewany   Wydaje mi się że Gościowi chodzi o to, że grzejemy ściany a ściany oddają ciepło ścianom fundamentowym, a te z kolei do gruntu....



Dokładnie   :big grin:  
Z tym, że wylewka z podłogówką jest odzielona dylatacją, najczęściej pianką poliuretanową z taśmy, lub styropian 2 cm.  Wykonuje się też strefę brzegową ok. 50 cm.
Stąd to przenikanie do ściany jest nie tak duże. Ale jak się myśli o domu coś pomiędzy pasywnym a 3 litrowym, to każdy wacik   :Wink2:   się liczy.

----------


## efilo

*zes*
po drugie to głównie przed wilgocią - papa raczej nie jest ciepłochronna   :big grin:  
po trzecie - ociepla sie zazwyczaj tylko od zewnątrz - dlatego Gościu mówił o zabezpieczaniu sie przed tym poprzez m.in. ocieplenioe fundamentu z dwóch stron - co do standardów nie należy

----------


## koletta

o rany, ale sie naczytałam na temat domów z silki. dzieki wam wszystkim za tyle wypowiedzi, dzieki nim postanowiłam że nasz dom powstanie własnie z tego materiału ( ja postanowiłam  ponieważ mąż zarabia za granicą na nasz wymarzony domek ale na temat słowa "budowa" dostaje gęsiej skórki). Na początku planowalam dom jednowarstwowy z keramzytu z wkładka styropianową, jednak jest to jeszcze mało rozpowszechniona u nas technologia i boje się czy znalazłabym odpowiednią ekipę aby postawiła go jak sie należy. A tak, zdecydowałam że będzie silka 24 + 15 styropianu. no ale póki co to narazi przede mną wędrówki papierkowe po urzędach, jedank jak juz ruszymy to mam nadzieję, że będę miała u was wsparcie i poradę taką w odpowiedni sposób przetłumaczona dla kobiety -czyli jak chłop krowie na rowie   :Roll:

----------


## zes

Droga efilo 
wszystko się zgadza. nie planuję budowy domu 3litrowego i to z silki więc nie widzę problemu. Gdy by takowy był - zmieniono by konstrukcję posadowienia, izolacji ścian i fundamentów - a tego jeszcze nie widziałem.
jeśli boisz sie zbytniej ucieczki ciepła przez ściany do fundamentu to postaw 1 warstwę z czerwonej cegły (kiedyś tak się murowało - często widzimy pasek z czerwonej cegły wokół domu) a na to silke. Izolacja gwarantowana - a pod podłogówkę 30cm styropianu - i sprawa rozwiązana.

----------


## tosinek

> Mieszkam trzeci rok.
> Silka 24cm + 15 cm styro, tynk mineralny, działówki 12cm
> 
> Zalety materiału potwierdzam.
> Podawane wady są dla mnie zaletami.
> Na ścianach nie mam kawałka klasycznego tynku - od razu szła gładź gipsowa.
> 
> Elektrycy nie narzekali - nie była to dla nich pierwszyzna. Kable kładli przy ścianach w podłodze w rurkach instalacyjnych przed wylewkami. Jedynie bruzdowali do wyłączników, gniazdek, innych odbiorników.
> Jedyny minus to taki, że w paru miejscach chyba zrobili za płytko bruzdy bo z czasem w tym miejscu farba ściemniała (albo nie zjaśniała ze starości), chyba że to wina farby - Dekoral.


A możesz zrobić zdjęcie tych swoich tynków

----------


## zes

Czy ktoś buduje się z silikatów w pobliżu Radomia - pytam bo chciałbym się dowiedzieć skąd brał materiały?

----------


## magangs

Pytanie do silkowców nt. składowania materiałów. Fundamenty zasypane piachem, na nich ok. 12cm chudziaka B15. Teraz czas na dostawę Silki. Wykonawca chce żeby ją złożyc wewnątrz budynku, na tym chudziaku. Wiadomo, będzie miał mniej dźwigania. Ale czy ten chudziak nie popęka, jeśli się na niego wrzuci ileśtam palet, każda ważąca ponad tonę?

----------


## bst

Jezeli masz dobrze zageszczone podloze to nie ma prawa peknac.
O ile masz dobrze..

----------


## tosinek

> Jezeli masz dobrze zageszczone podloze to nie ma prawa peknac.
> O ile masz dobrze..


i poczekałeś z tydzień

----------


## magangs

> Napisał bst
> 
> Jezeli masz dobrze zageszczone podloze to nie ma prawa peknac.
> O ile masz dobrze..
> 
> 
> i poczekałeś z tydzień


Tydzień? On to chce zrzucić na chudziak po 2 dniach od wylania.

----------


## bullish

> Napisał tosinek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bst
> 
> ...


Na pewno się co najmniej ugnie. U mnie nie popękał mimo że stało z 10 palet  silki (po 2 tyg) - trochę się ugiął - na styku ze ścianą do 5 mm (IMHO kosmetyczna zmiana).

Po 2 niach od wylania do duże ryzyko (beton nie zwiąże jeszcze dobrze).

----------


## tosinek

U mnie najpierw wymurowali narożniki a potem dopiero postawili na środku silikaty. Co nagle to po diable

----------


## tosinek

Jeśli ktoś z was ma albo wie jaką mieli BRUZDOWNICĘ  elektrycy i czy jesteś (a oni Byli) z niej zadowoleni to PROSZĘ o info. Na dniach mam kupić a nie wiem jaką. Kabelki będę kłaść sama.

----------


## bullish

> Jeśli ktoś z was ma albo wie jaką mieli BRUZDOWNICĘ  elektrycy i czy jesteś (a oni Byli) z niej zadowoleni to PROSZĘ o info. Na dniach mam kupić a nie wiem jaką. Kabelki będę kłaść sama.


Silikatów nie da się raczej bruzdowac tak jak gazobetonu. Można kuć lub nacinać szlifirką kątową z tarczą diamentową. Ale jak ktoś się uprze   :Wink2:  

BTW u mnie cała instalacja idzie po powierzchni z mocowaniem kołek+taśma aluminiwa+papiak

----------


## piotrasz

Witam
Śledzę ten wątek jakiś czas zdecydowałem się na silkę 18+18 styro na razie stan zero izolacje itp za tydzień startujemy materiał kupiony w 80 procętach.  (brak mi 12) .Może mi ktoś powie czy  ściany działowe można dostawić póżniej bez ich wiązania w sposób tradycyjny.potrzebna mi paca do n18 może ktoś ma ma zbycie -a może użyć takiej normalnej jak do płytek?

----------


## tosinek

Moi majstrzy, zostawili startery do działówek ale nie buduję ich z silki tylko z porotermu bo lżejszy

----------


## zes

a co macie w ścianach działowych nie nośnych?

----------


## magangs

> U mnie nie popękał mimo że stało z 10 palet  silki (po 2 tyg) - trochę się ugiął - na styku ze ścianą do 5 mm (IMHO kosmetyczna zmiana).


A ile miałeś tego chudziaka?

----------


## tosinek

> a co macie w ścianach działowych nie nośnych?


Porotermik 8

----------


## demex

> Napisał zes
> 
> a co macie w ścianach działowych nie nośnych?
> 
> 
> Porotermik 8


silka 12

----------


## brachol

> a co macie w ścianach działowych nie nośnych?


ja bede mial silke 8

----------


## tosinek

A poroterm mamy dlatego co by bylo cieplej i lepiej kłaść te kilometry skrętk w domu

----------


## slawekslawecki

Witam,

Podzielę się kilkoma uwagami na temat działowych z silki.
Widziałem następującą technologię-ścianka działowa z silki, siatka na całą powierzchnię, klej do siatki i dwukrotnie gładź szpachlowa. 
Siatka była tak zakładana, że wchodziła na sufit(niewytynkowany). Na sufit i ściany nośne przychodził tynk gipsowy.
Widziałem kilka takich mieszkań(blok mieszkalny 3 piętrowy) i miejscach gdzie siatka nie była zawinięta na sufit przed tynkami pojawiły się pęknięcia.
Widać coś w tym musi być, że zakład na sufit w jakiś sposób zapobiega pęknięciom .Oczywiście przed tynkiem, bo po tynku przynosi to zupełnie odwrotne skutki.
Czy ktoś z was próbował takiej technologii?

----------


## tosinek

> Witam,
> 
> Podzielę się kilkoma uwagami na temat działowych z silki.
> Widziałem następującą technologię-ścianka działowa z silki, siatka na całą powierzchnię, klej do siatki i dwukrotnie gładź szpachlowa. 
> Siatka była tak zakładana, że wchodziła na sufit(niewytynkowany). Na sufit i ściany nośne przychodził tynk gipsowy.
> Widziałem kilka takich mieszkań(blok mieszkalny 3 piętrowy) i miejscach gdzie siatka nie była zawinięta na sufit przed tynkami pojawiły się pęknięcia.
> Widać coś w tym musi być, że zakład na sufit w jakiś sposób zapobiega pęknięciom .Oczywiście przed tynkiem, bo po tynku przynosi to zupełnie odwrotne skutki.
> Czy ktoś z was próbował takiej technologii?


strasznie skomplikowane ale to trzeba zrobić przed wylewką

----------


## slawekslawecki

*tosinek napisał*




> strasznie skomplikowane ale to trzeba zrobić przed wylewką



Skomplikowane, raczej nie  :big grin:  , może bardziej kosztowne.
Zgadzam się, że przed posadzką i myślę, że to rozwiązanie dla tej grupy klientów, którzy przez następna kilka lat nie chcą malować znów ścian w świeżo postawionym domu.
Duże prawdopodobieństwo, że nie będzie pękać.Jeśli oczywiście postawiliśmy dom prawidłowo. Czynników jest wiele i trudno to przewidzieć ale zawsze można jak ktoś się uprze.
Znam developpera który stosuje właśnie tą technologię i praktycznie na ma poprawek związanych z pęknięciami. Ale tak jak pisałem wyżej, różnie to może być-przecież dom domowi nierówny i podłoża też rożnorakie mamy  :big grin:

----------


## zes

nie wiedziałem że jak zdecyduję się na Silkę to będzie tak pod górkę ....

fundament postawił, a jakże ale kiedy usłyszał że jednak z silki to się wystraszył  :smile: 

i murarza nie ma ;( mógł wcześniej powiedzieć że cos mu nie pasuje a nie tak owijać w bawełnę, że terminy, że umowa nie taka ......

co się z tymi ludźmi porobiło

 :Confused:

----------


## Wakmen

> ....
> Widziałem następującą technologię-ścianka działowa z silki, siatka na całą powierzchnię, klej do siatki i dwukrotnie gładź szpachlowa. 
> Siatka była tak zakładana, że wchodziła na sufit(niewytynkowany). Na sufit i ściany nośne przychodził tynk gipsowy.
> Widziałem kilka takich mieszkań(blok mieszkalny 3 piętrowy) i miejscach gdzie siatka nie była zawinięta na sufit przed tynkami pojawiły się pęknięcia....
> Czy ktoś z was próbował takiej technologii?


Odświeżę temat i odpowiem na pytanie.
Żadna siatka w takim przypadku nie pomoże gdyż skuteczność jej wynosi tylko 20%. Ja na piętrze w miejscach połączenia ścian (juz wytynkowanych gipsem  i sufitów podwieszanych zastosowałem papier do spoinowania Rygipsa i ... to to się na 100% sprawdza.Papier jest elastyczny i tworzy jednorodną powierzchnie a jakikolwiek taśmy, siatki mają włókna i ... przerwy.

----------


## Wakmen

> Silikatów nie da się raczej bruzdowac tak jak gazobetonu. Można kuć lub nacinać szlifirką kątową z tarczą diamentową. Ale jak ktoś się uprze   
> 
> BTW u mnie cała instalacja idzie po powierzchni z mocowaniem kołek+taśma aluminiwa+papiak


O proszę papniak w silikaty ktoś wbił?! A to ciekawostka. Ja próbowałem wbijać specjalne, bardzo twarde gwoździe hartowane (i cholernie drogie :Evil:   )  w klej w spoinie poziomej i ... bardzo rzadko mi sie to udawało. Gdy robiłem szalunki do nadproży to wtedy tak kombinowałem. U mnie nic w silke sie nie dało wbić. Albo pekła silka albo materiał wbijany  :smile:

----------


## tosinek

A u mnie murarze jakoś wbijali i Wumil mąż mój to nawet przewiercił się, twierdzi, ze się da, i tak jest lepsze od naszej cegły pełnej z 1932 z której mam dom postawiony obecnie

----------


## Darek_P

W sprawie instalacji elektrycznej: u mnie również pociągnięta po wierzchu silikatów. Przewody przyczepiane plastikowymi "flopami" z gwoździkiem. A było tego około 1,5 km przewodów 3x1.5 i 3x2.5. Daje się wbijać krótkimi uderzeniami, chociaż nie jest to łatwe. Paczkę flopów można kupić w hurtowni i wypróbować.

Darek

----------


## piotrasz

Ja tak może z innej beczki silka e ma kanały elektryczne czy udało się komuś zamontować tam elektrykę ?
Bo podobno jak tak się zrobi to można sobie odpuścić tynk wewnętrzny bo ponoć ściany są tak równe że można je pokryć cienko 2-3mm(szfagier +ja +blichówy+gips czpachlowy+gładz=gładka ściana/spore oszczędności) gipsem a po tym gładz
Czy to prawda ? Czy ktoś tak zrobił?
Hm

----------


## tosinek

> Ja tak może z innej beczki silka e ma kanały elektryczne czy udało się komuś zamontować tam elektrykę ?
> Bo podobno jak tak się zrobi to można sobie odpuścić tynk wewnętrzny bo ponoć ściany są tak równe że można je pokryć cienko 2-3mm(szfagier +ja +blichówy+gips czpachlowy+gładz=gładka ściana/spore oszczędności) gipsem a po tym gładz
> Czy to prawda ? Czy ktoś tak zrobił?
> Hm


A więć te kanały to się nie nadają na elektrykę, kable da się kłaść, tym bardziej, że my większość dajemy skrętki wieć mam nadzieję, że tynku damy mało. Ale poziomów, trzeba pilnować wszędzie

----------


## MCB

Kanały na elektrykę da się wykorzystać pod warunkiem, że zaopatrzysz się w bloczki 7cm.
Przynajmniej tak piszą w katalogach Xelli. Ja za późno się zorientowałem, zresztą gdy kupowałem bloczki (marzec 2007) to były wszystkie z katalogu pod warunkiem, że 24cm   :Lol:  

Ponieważ przycinanie bloczków nie jest zbyt łatwe to zrezygnowałem z wykorzystania kanałów.
Domek postoi cała zimę a w tym czasie zaprojektuję elektrykę i zrobię bruzdy w odpowiednich miejscach.
Planuję też przygotować korytka na kable z stropie monolitycznym układając na deskowaniu paski styropianu w odpowiednich miejscach.

MCB

----------


## tosinek

> Kanały na elektrykę da się wykorzystać pod warunkiem, że zaopatrzysz się w bloczki 7cm.
> Przynajmniej tak piszą w katalogach Xelli. Ja za późno się zorientowałem, zresztą gdy kupowałem bloczki (marzec 2007) to były wszystkie z katalogu pod warunkiem, że 24cm   
> 
> Ponieważ przycinanie bloczków nie jest zbyt łatwe to zrezygnowałem z wykorzystania kanałów.
> Domek postoi cała zimę a w tym czasie zaprojektuję elektrykę i zrobię bruzdy w odpowiednich miejscach.
> Planuję też przygotować korytka na kable z stropie monolitycznym układając na deskowaniu paski styropianu w odpowiednich miejscach.
> 
> MCB


to u nas też tak będzie ale korytka mąż robi z profili od g-k

----------


## piotrasz

Nie wiem o jakie  bloczki 7 cm chodzi ale majster pilnuje aby kanały się zgrywały buduję z  silki18 nie wygląda to źle.Nie wiem po co korytka w stropie przecież i tak ma być styropian bez żadnego problemu można zostawićw nim przerwy na kable a powstałą szczelinę po za kablami wypełnia styropian w kuleczkach lub keramzyt.Jeśli kable będę musiał prowadzić po ścianach to masakra tymk min 1.5 cm a bruzdowanie silki- nie łatwa sprawa 
Czyli otwory elektryczne to tylko marketing?

----------


## MCB

> Nie wiem o jakie  bloczki 7 cm chodzi ale majster pilnuje aby kanały się zgrywały buduję z  silki18 nie wygląda to źle.Nie wiem po co korytka w stropie przecież i tak ma być styropian bez żadnego problemu można zostawićw nim przerwy na kable a powstałą szczelinę po za kablami wypełnia styropian w kuleczkach lub keramzyt.Jeśli kable będę musiał prowadzić po ścianach to masakra tymk min 1.5 cm a bruzdowanie silki- nie łatwa sprawa 
> Czyli otwory elektryczne to tylko marketing?


Bloczki wyrównawcze. Opisane w katalogu Xelli.
Korytka od strony sufitu - parteru. Nie chcę rozprowadzać kabli na stropie w warstwie ocieplenia. Planuję rozprowadzenie kabli korytkami w spodzie stropu przy ścianach pomieszczeń, w korytkach do np. lampy na środku sufitu. Z korytek zejście w dół do przełączników. Nie chcę wykonywać bruzd poziomych w ścianach, tylko pionowe. Kable ułożone w korytkach będą zakryte tynkiem.

MCB

----------


## piotrasz

Ah tak nie głupie.Na temat bloczków 7 cm to sobie jeszcze poczytam  na stronie Xelli

----------


## pkm

Co do bruzd poziomych przy silikatach proponuje wykonać na określonej wysokości np. 40cm od wykończonej podłogi grubszej spoiny, układajac przy murowaniu w poziomie spoiny listwy drewnianej np. 2x2cm, powinno to zaoszczędzić wiele kucia.

----------


## panikierowniczka

Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowa, tzn czytam forum a zwłaszcza ten wątek już od prawie 2 lat, ale dopiero teraz odawżyłam się coś napisać. Jestem już zdecydowana na budowanie z silikatów. Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się zacząć na jesieni 2008. Czy może mi ktoś z Was polecić jakaś dobrą ekipę budowlaną wyspecjalizowaną w silikatach. Buduję w Rembertowie

----------


## tosinek

> Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowa, tzn czytam forum a zwłaszcza ten wątek już od prawie 2 lat, ale dopiero teraz odawżyłam się coś napisać. Jestem już zdecydowana na budowanie z silikatów. Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się zacząć na jesieni 2008. Czy może mi ktoś z Was polecić jakaś dobrą ekipę budowlaną wyspecjalizowaną w silikatach. Buduję w Rembertowie


Hi,hi witamy sąsiadkę

----------


## Blanka J.

Moi Drodzy! 
Od pewnego czasu jestem tu częstym gościem - zamierzam budować dom na wiosnę 2008 i silikaty to nasz faworyt pośród materiałów. Ma mnóstwo zalet, tym bardziej, że planujemy budowę domu energooszczędnego. 
Do takiego wyboru przekonuje mnie też lektura tego wątku ale jest jedno ale - prześledziałam ten wątek dokładnie i choć była to tylko jedna czy dwie osoby to jednak pojawił się tu temat rzekomej nieyjasnionej szkodliwości silikatów i śmierci wśród trzody chlewnej w Austrii czy Niemczech hodowanej w oborach zbudowanych niby z tego materiału. Czy ktoś z Was drążył ten wątek?  

Blanka

----------


## budoflaniec

> Moi Drodzy! 
> Od pewnego czasu jestem tu częstym gościem - zamierzam budować dom na wiosnę 2008 i silikaty to nasz faworyt pośród materiałów. Ma mnóstwo zalet, tym bardziej, że planujemy budowę domu energooszczędnego. 
> Do takiego wyboru przekonuje mnie też lektura tego wątku ale jest jedno ale - prześledziałam ten wątek dokładnie i choć była to tylko jedna czy dwie osoby to jednak pojawił się tu temat rzekomej nieyjasnionej szkodliwości silikatów i śmierci wśród trzody chlewnej w Austrii czy Niemczech hodowanej w oborach zbudowanych niby z tego materiału. Czy ktoś z Was drążył ten wątek?  
> 
> Blanka


cos w tym jest u mnei na budowie znalazlem raz zdechla muche....
acha dom mam z silki 18

----------


## tosinek

> Moi Drodzy! 
> Od pewnego czasu jestem tu częstym gościem - zamierzam budować dom na wiosnę 2008 i silikaty to nasz faworyt pośród materiałów. Ma mnóstwo zalet, tym bardziej, że planujemy budowę domu energooszczędnego. 
> Do takiego wyboru przekonuje mnie też lektura tego wątku ale jest jedno ale - prześledziałam ten wątek dokładnie i choć była to tylko jedna czy dwie osoby to jednak pojawił się tu temat rzekomej nieyjasnionej szkodliwości silikatów i śmierci wśród trzody chlewnej w Austrii czy Niemczech hodowanej w oborach zbudowanych niby z tego materiału. Czy ktoś z Was drążył ten wątek?  
> 
> Blanka


mój mąż czytał w Austrii o tej oborze, w takim niemieckim Muratorze a obok była reklama jakieś ceramiki. A w polsich oborach krowy nie zdychają

----------


## tosinek

> z silikatami jest kłopot na styku fundamentu i ściany, ale nie konstrukcyjny, tylko możliwości powstania potężnego mostka termicznego. Szczególnie przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym
> To dla tych, którzy chcą oszczędzać energię. 
> 
> Silikaty dobrze przewodzą ciepło ( słabo izolują ).rozwiązań jest kilka.
> ocieplenie fundamentów również od wewnątrz.
> położenie pierwszej warstwy BK500/600 ( odmianę musi określić konstruktor ).
> lepiej BK500.
> Szkło piankowe i inne...

----------


## demex

> Napisał Blanka J.
> 
> Moi Drodzy! 
> Od pewnego czasu jestem tu częstym gościem - zamierzam budować dom na wiosnę 2008 i silikaty to nasz faworyt pośród materiałów. Ma mnóstwo zalet, tym bardziej, że planujemy budowę domu energooszczędnego. 
> Do takiego wyboru przekonuje mnie też lektura tego wątku ale jest jedno ale - prześledziałam ten wątek dokładnie i choć była to tylko jedna czy dwie osoby to jednak pojawił się tu temat rzekomej nieyjasnionej szkodliwości silikatów i śmierci wśród trzody chlewnej w Austrii czy Niemczech hodowanej w oborach zbudowanych niby z tego materiału. Czy ktoś z Was drążył ten wątek?  
> 
> Blanka
> 
> 
> ...


Ja na palecie pod filią miałem zdechłą myszę  :smile:

----------


## panikierowniczka

Mam okrutnie wąską działkę i dom będzie budowany, co do milimetra, więc już teraz, na etapie projektu, muszę podjąć decyzję dot. grubości ocieplenia ścian. Chcę budować z silikatów 24 cm i ocieplać wełną mineralną. I teraz pytanie 15 czy 18 cm. 15 wydaje się być standardem i minimum jednocześnie. Czy dodać dla świętego spokoju jeszcze po te 3 cm, żeby mieć poczucie, że mam ciepły dom? Czy wpłynie to istotnie na obniżenie rachunków za ogrzewanie, czy tylko na moją psychikę? I przy okazji, na jakiej stronie mogę obliczyć U dla obu tych rozwiązań?

----------


## IrekS

> Chcę budować z silikatów 24 cm i ocieplać wełną mineralną. I teraz pytanie 15 czy 18 cm. 15 wydaje się być standardem i minimum jednocześnie


silikaty to mocny materiał. Spokojnie można zejść z grubością ściany z 24 cm do 18 cm. Kalkulator masz np tutaj: http://www.cekol.pl/swiat_profesjona...i_izolacji.htm
Ja namawiam do ocieplenia minimum 18 cm wtedy masz U=0,2 zamiast 0,24 dla 15 cm wełny

----------


## panikierowniczka

dzięki irekS, wiem że silikaty to mocny materiał ale 18 cm wzbudza moje wątpliwości zwłaszcza po wypowiedziach niektórych forumowiczów, którzy budowali z osiemnastki

----------


## IrekS

> dzięki irekS, wiem że silikaty to mocny materiał ale 18 cm wzbudza moje wątpliwości zwłaszcza po wypowiedziach niektórych forumowiczów, którzy budowali z osiemnastki


możesz podać linki do tych postów. Sam na razie jestem teoretykiem (budowa zacznie się prawdopodobnie w przyszłym roku) i szukając po necie nie znalazłem żadnych minusów 18 cm.[/url]

----------


## panikierowniczka

> możesz podać linki do tych postów


Pisał to ktoś w tym wątku, ale ponieważ czytałam go od deski do deski już dawno temu to teraz Ci nie odpowiem - poszukaj na pewno gdzieś tu jest. Jak będę miał chwilkę to poszukam i Ci podeślę

----------


## Blanka J.

> Chcę budować z silikatów 24 cm i ocieplać wełną mineralną. I teraz pytanie 15 czy 18 cm. 15 wydaje się być standardem i minimum jednocześnie
> 			
> 		
> 
> silikaty to mocny materiał. Spokojnie można zejść z grubością ściany z 24 cm do 18 cm. Kalkulator masz np tutaj: http://www.cekol.pl/swiat_profesjona...i_izolacji.htm
> Ja namawiam do ocieplenia minimum 18 cm wtedy masz U=0,2 zamiast 0,24 dla 15 cm wełny


Ja stawiam sobie za minimum U=018 - po pierwsze w związku z tym, że postanowiliśmy zastosować w domu pompę ciepła i dobra izolacyjność domu jest wskazana; pod drugie - wiele teraz się czyta o zaleceniach stosowania bardziej rygorystycznego wskaźnika U niż ten określony prawem budowlanym w Polsce, ponoć pułap 0,18 jest jeszcze ekonomicznie uzasadniony...

Znawców tematu chciałabym zapytać co myslą o takiej konstrukcji muru trójwarstwowego: silikat 24 cm + 20 cm wełny + pustka 2 cm + ściana osłonowa (połówka pustaka max i miejscami klinkier) + tynk. Czy ktos słyszał żeby łączy silikaty z cegłą? 

Pozdrawiam
Blanka

----------


## Blanka J.

> Napisał budoflaniec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Blanka J.
> 
> ...


Dobre   :big tongue:  
ok - jesli tylko myszy i muchy wchodzą w grę to idę w to  :Smile: 

Blanka

----------


## Altariela

> Napisał demex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał budoflaniec
> 
> ...


Ja na poddaszu znalazłam martwego ptaszka  :cry:  Sądząc po śladach na oknie myślał, że było otwarte  :smile:

----------


## Joani

Mam pytanie, jakiej farby mam użyć do malowania ścian wewnatrz. Mur z silki 24, tynk cementowo-wapienny. Na zewnątrz ścian ocieplona wełna, położny tynk silikonowy. Może wiecie jaka powinna być paroprzepuszczalność farby?

----------


## panikierowniczka

> Mur z silki 24, tynk cementowo-wapienny. Na zewnątrz ścian ocieplona wełna


Joani tak z ciekawości ile masz centymetrów tej wełny ?? Bo właśnie muszę podjąć decyzję dot. grubości ocieplenia

----------


## Joani

> Joani tak z ciekawości ile masz centymetrów tej wełny ?? Bo właśnie muszę podjąć decyzję dot. grubości ocieplenia


mam 12 cm lamelowej, 15 (gdy ja kupowałm) była nie do dostania.

No ale co z tą farbą, bo malarze chcą pracować?

----------


## panikierowniczka

> mam 12 cm lamelowej


wybacz pytanie laika co to jest wełna lamelowa - czy ma inne parametry cieplne niż zwykła ?

----------


## KaWo

> dzięki irekS, wiem że silikaty to mocny materiał ale 18 cm wzbudza moje wątpliwości zwłaszcza po wypowiedziach niektórych forumowiczów, którzy budowali z osiemnastki
> 			
> 		
> 
> możesz podać linki do tych postów. Sam na razie jestem teoretykiem (budowa zacznie się prawdopodobnie w przyszłym roku) i szukając po necie nie znalazłem żadnych minusów 18 cm.[/url]



Ja mam domek z silki 18 (na razie surowy) i jak na razie stoi   :Wink2:  
Wiem tylko, że podczas stawiania tak cienkich ścian nośnych trzeba szczególnie uważać na pion, bo najmniejszy odchył będzie niebezpieczny.
A druga sprawa to taka, że bloczki ku zdziwieniu budowlańców nie trzymały wymiarów: sama widziałam, wszystkie bloczki były jakby "kopnięte" w jedną stronę i nie miały w związku z tym kąta prostego. Różnice wynosiły dosłownie 1 - 1,5 mm ale przy ciekiej spoinie dawało się to we znaki.

A co do ocieplenia, to mam w projekcie 12 cm wełny o lambdzie =0,040, ale to daje ścianę o U=0,29 a to dla mnie trochę dużo. Dlatego ja daję 15 styropianu i to takiego o lambdzie 0,031. No i najlepiej było by pomyśleć o oknach energooszczędnych, ale na to jak na razie nie mam środków więc wstawiam zwykłe.

----------


## Joani

> czy ma inne parametry cieplne niż zwykła ?


wełna lamelowa chyba trochę gorzej izoluje   :sad:  , ale lepiej odprowadza wilgoć  :smile: .

A powiedzcie mi, czy wydatki za silkę można rozliczyć przy zwrocie VATu?

----------


## demex

> czy ma inne parametry cieplne niż zwykła ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> wełna lamelowa chyba trochę gorzej izoluje   , ale lepiej odprowadza wilgoć .
> 
> A powiedzcie mi, czy wydatki za silkę można rozliczyć przy zwrocie VATu?


Można ja odliczałem.

----------


## Joani

> Można ja odliczałem.


dzięki za odpowiedz. A czy silkę i klej do silki odlicza się pod symbolem PKWiU: ex26.6?

----------


## It****

witajcie
zaczynam budowę z 18-stki Silki na klej; czy ktoś z Was stosował dodatkowe zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi (tak, jak to opisane na stronie http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/zbrojenie_muru.php )? czy zamiast sytemu Murfor można zastosować coś innego? przyznam, że ciężko dostać "od ręki" to zbrojenie, w dodatku wychodzi dość drogo wraz z doliczeniem kosztów transportu  ...  szukam czegoś w zastępstwie   :Wink2:  
za wszelkie porady - z góry dzięki

----------


## brachol

> witajcie
> zaczynam budowę z 18-stki Silki na klej; czy ktoś z Was stosował dodatkowe zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi (tak, jak to opisane na stronie http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/zbrojenie_muru.php )? czy zamiast sytemu Murfor można zastosować coś innego? przyznam, że ciężko dostać "od ręki" to zbrojenie, w dodatku wychodzi dość drogo wraz z doliczeniem kosztów transportu  ...  szukam czegoś w zastępstwie   
> za wszelkie porady - z góry dzięki


a nei mozna dac drutu ocynkowanego powiedzmy 2 sztuki srednica 3-4mm taj jak w przypadku keramzytu?

----------


## It****

> a nei mozna dac drutu ocynkowanego powiedzmy 2 sztuki srednica 3-4mm taj jak w przypadku keramzytu?


a przy spoinie 2 mm? są cieńsze?

----------


## Altariela

> Napisał brachol
> 
> a nei mozna dac drutu ocynkowanego powiedzmy 2 sztuki srednica 3-4mm taj jak w przypadku keramzytu?
> 
> 
> a przy spoinie 2 mm? są cieńsze?


Jeśli ekipa Ci wymuruje to na spoine 2 mm to pozazdrościć! W praktyce mało komu się to udaje   :Roll:

----------


## It****

> Napisał IwonaKot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brachol
> 
> ...


jeszcze nie mam doświadczenia, bo dopiero teraz zaczną murować;
dodatkowe pytanko - nawet przy dozowniku xelli też się nie uda?

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał IwonaKot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brachol
> 
> ...


to zalezy od majstra moim się udało, tak, że mi jeszcze kleju zostało

----------


## TINEK

[quote]


> witajcie
> zaczynam budowę z 18-stki Silki na klej; czy ktoś z Was stosował dodatkowe zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi (tak, jak to opisane na stronie http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/zbrojenie_muru.php )?



Witam 

Ja stosowałem




[img][/img]

pozdrawiam

----------


## brachol

> Napisał brachol
> 
> a nei mozna dac drutu ocynkowanego powiedzmy 2 sztuki srednica 3-4mm taj jak w przypadku keramzytu?
> 
> 
> a przy spoinie 2 mm? są cieńsze?


mozna lekko naciac bloczek tarcza diamentowa nie bedzie to trwalo dlugo a drut wejdzie i nie bedzie przedszkadzal

----------


## It****

> Napisał IwonaKot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brachol
> 
> ...


świetny pomysł - właśnie wykorzystujemy w praktyce: 2 pręty zbrojeniowe fi 6 (akurat takie mamy, a przy okazji są proste i nie trzeba prostować jak drutu)
Dzięki !  :big grin:

----------


## Blanka J.

Drodzy,

Chciałabym raz jeszcze zwrócić się do Was, znawców tematu, z następującym pytaniem - co sądzicie o takiej konstrukcji muru trójwarstwowego: silikat 24 cm + 20 cm wełny + pustka 2 cm + ściana osłonowa (połówka pustaka max i miejscami klinkier) + tynk. Czy ktoś słyszał żeby łączy silikaty z cegłą?
Chcielibyśmy zrobić ścianę osłonową z cegły bo ma niższy wskaźnik nasiąkliwości.

Pozdrawiam 
Blanka

----------


## anpi

> Drodzy,
> 
> Chciałabym raz jeszcze zwrócić się do Was, znawców tematu, z następującym pytaniem - co sądzicie o takiej konstrukcji muru trójwarstwowego: silikat 24 cm + 20 cm wełny + pustka 2 cm + ściana osłonowa (połówka pustaka max i miejscami klinkier) + tynk. Czy ktoś słyszał żeby łączy silikaty z cegłą?
> Chcielibyśmy zrobić ścianę osłonową z cegły bo ma niższy wskaźnik nasiąkliwości.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Blanka


Strasznie gruba ta ściana wyjdzie.

----------


## Blanka J.

> Napisał Blanka J.
> 
> Drodzy,
> 
> Chciałabym raz jeszcze zwrócić się do Was, znawców tematu, z następującym pytaniem - co sądzicie o takiej konstrukcji muru trójwarstwowego: silikat 24 cm + 20 cm wełny + pustka 2 cm + ściana osłonowa (połówka pustaka max i miejscami klinkier) + tynk. Czy ktoś słyszał żeby łączy silikaty z cegłą?
> Chcielibyśmy zrobić ścianę osłonową z cegły bo ma niższy wskaźnik nasiąkliwości.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Blanka
> ...


No cóż - interesuje nas niski wskaźnik U, na poziomie min U.18, co znacząco przełoży się na koszty ekslopatacji budynku, co jest dla nas istotniejsze aniżeli konieczność większego nakłądu finansowego przy budowie. Ciekawi mnie najbardziej czy ktoś słyszał by łączono rózne materiały?

Blanka

----------


## brachol

> No cóż - interesuje nas niski wskaźnik U, na poziomie min U.18, co znacząco przełoży się na koszty ekslopatacji budynku, co jest dla nas istotniejsze aniżeli konieczność większego nakłądu finansowego przy budowie. Ciekawi mnie najbardziej czy ktoś słyszał by łączono rózne materiały?
> 
> Blanka


przy scianei 3W nie ma znaczenia z czego jest sciana oslonowa bo niby dlaczego mialaby miec?

----------


## ProStaś

Blanka J. napisała:
<No cóż - interesuje nas niski wskaźnik U, na poziomie min U.18, co znacząco przełoży się na koszty ekslopatacji budynku, co jest dla nas istotniejsze aniżeli konieczność większego nakłądu finansowego przy budowie. Ciekawi mnie najbardziej czy ktoś słyszał by łączono rózne materiały?>

Można. W takim wypadku ściana osłonowa będzie połączona ze ścianą nośną za pomocą metalowych łączników i one zamortyzują ewentualną różnicę w <pracy> tych materiałów. 
Nic lepszego niż taka 3 warstwowa ściana, z fizycznego punktu widzenia, nie istnieje. Optymalny rozkład temperatur, każda warstwa pełni sobie przypisaną rolę. Ale fundament drogi, wykonanie ściany drogie. I nie wiesz co się z tą wełną w środku ściany dzieje. Jak wykonawca coś sp... to trudno coś naprawić. 
Masz kasę buduj. 
Aha jak zastosujesz dobrą wełnę o wsp. 0.036 to możesz w ten sposób zejść do około 0,16.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Blanka J.

> Blanka J. napisała:
> <No cóż - interesuje nas niski wskaźnik U, na poziomie min U.18, co znacząco przełoży się na koszty ekslopatacji budynku, co jest dla nas istotniejsze aniżeli konieczność większego nakłądu finansowego przy budowie. Ciekawi mnie najbardziej czy ktoś słyszał by łączono rózne materiały?>
> 
> Można. W takim wypadku ściana osłonowa będzie połączona ze ścianą nośną za pomocą metalowych łączników i one zamortyzują ewentualną różnicę w <pracy> tych materiałów. 
> Nic lepszego niż taka 3 warstwowa ściana, z fizycznego punktu widzenia, nie istnieje. Optymalny rozkład temperatur, każda warstwa pełni sobie przypisaną rolę. Ale fundament drogi, wykonanie ściany drogie. I nie wiesz co się z tą wełną w środku ściany dzieje. Jak wykonawca coś sp... to trudno coś naprawić. 
> Masz kasę buduj. 
> 
> 
> Aha jak zastosujesz dobrą wełnę o wsp. 0.036 to możesz w ten sposób zejść do około 0,16.
> Pozdrawiam.


ProStaś,
Dzięki za odzew. Rozumiem, że przez metalowe łączniki masz na myśli kotwy? Zastanawiałam się właśnie czy one wystarczą by "rozładować" różnice w jak to dobrze nazwałeś różnych parametrach pracy 2 materiałów.
Odnośnie kosztów: fundamenty rzeczywiście droższe głównie ze względu na ciężąr silikatów (ale ich cena jest troche niższa niz porotherm więc wyjdzie na to samo); cena muru 3 warstwowego chyba nie jest wiele większa, a wręcz porównywalna z 2 warstwowym; co do wykonawstwa - sąsiedzi robili wszystkie 3 warstwy w etapach i to okazało się bardzo bezpiecznym i dobrym rozwiązaniem.
Pozdrawiam,
Blanka

----------


## rybowski

> Na Forum w sprawie rolet to raczej żadnych konkretnych informacji nie uzyskałem ale sam szperałem i dowiadywałem się u różnych osób i ... w końcu zrezygnuję z rolet zewnętrznycj na rzecz okien antywłamaniowych. Będzie taniej , beazpieczniej i nikt nie będzie wiedział , że z domu zrobiłem twierdzę nie do zdobycia. Rolety nie są żadną barierą dla włamywacz a tym bardzie dają znak , że nikogo nie ma w domu. a co do szyb antywłamaniowych to daje do myślenia.


Witam jetem nowy na forum i tez zamierzam budowc w silikatach.
niedługo sie jeszcze rozpisze tylko przeczytam pare wątków.
Generalnie jesli zamierzasz kupic ( o ile juz nie sa  zamontowane   :smile:  )okna antywłamaniowe to tylko jak najmniejesz skrzydła a w przypadku balkonów to tylko otwieranie typu R.
Zajmuje sie serwisem okien od 10lat i z doswiadczenia wiem ze skrzydła z szybami P4 maja straszny ciezar i predzej czy pozniej zaczynaja obwisac poza tym powinny byc jak najlepiej wykonane i zamontowane.

----------


## heniaserf

Witam .
Nasz dom wybudowaliśmy w konstrokcji ściany trójwarstwowej.
18 cm silka 12 cm wełna mineralna 2 cm szczelina powietrzna i cegła klinkierowa.Ściany połączyliśmy kotwami metalowymi do cienkich spoin z firmy habe ,a koszty nie takie straszne bo jak policzymy styropian kleje siatki tynk plus malowanie elewacji co kilka lat to wyjdzie drożej a klinkier mamy na wieki.
pozdrawiam heniaserf.

----------


## Kane66

ja tez chcialem klinkier i 3W ale jak policzylem to dostalem wynik zgoła inny niż twój - i mam sciane 2W (narazie 1W bo bez ocieplenia i tynku). Nawet z najdrozszym tynkiem o niebo taniej niz klinkier - sama cegła była do przełknięcia, koszt samej zaprawy do klinkieru jest takze znaczny i nie pomijajcie go w kalkulacjach.  Koszt jej wymurowania przez ekipy - masakra w moich stronach. Tak jak pisze ProStaś - masz kase - buduj.

Sciany z silki 18 stoja i maja sie dobrze, ekipa za bardzo nie narzekała ani na cieżar ani na kwestie przycinania bloczków.

----------


## magangs

Ściany już wymurowane, dachu jeszcze brak. Po ostatnich deszczach ściany bardzo namokły, widać wyraźne zacieki, porządnie wyschnie to chyba dopiero na wiosnę. Nie będzie problemów, jeśli mi taką zawilgoconą silkę chwycą mrozy?

----------


## It****

witam ponownie  :smile: 
ostatnio poratowaliście mnie praktyczną radą, więc i jeszcze raz spróbuję   :big grin:  
murowało się ładnie na klej Alpol az 110, do momentu ostatnich mrozów, niestety dalej murować się nie da - właśnie z powodu pogody; być może ktoś z Was spotkał się z *klejem na niskie temperatury*? nie chcę długo czekać na pogodę, bo dekarz już umówiony ...  :Confused:  
pozdrówka
Iwona

----------


## Ziarutek

Witam,

Oczywiście jak Alpol to Alpol  :smile: 

http://www.alpol.pl/pl/katalog_produktow/go:5:101/

I jeszcze cytat:

Zawartość worka wymieszać mechanicznie lub ręcznie z podaną ilością czystej wody do uzyskania jednorodnej mieszaniny i założonej konsystencji. W niskich temperaturach (do +5°C) zaleca się stosowanie ciepłej wody. Prace murarskie należy rozpoczynać i prowadzić w temperaturze powyżej 0°C. Jeżeli istnieje prawdopodobieństwo spadku temperatury podczas wykonywania prac murarskich poniżej 0°C, należy stosować dodatek denaturatu do wody w stosunku 1:9 (na jeden worek zaprawy 25 kg: 4,7 l wody i 0,5 l denaturatu). Po odczekaniu 3 minut ponownie intensywnie wymieszać. Należy pamiętać, aby wymurowana wcześniej ściana oraz elementy murowe przeznaczone do murowania nie były zapylone, zmrożone, pokryte szronem lub śniegiem. Podwalinę muru dokładnie wypoziomować. Gotową zaprawę nakładać kielnią i rozprowadzać za pomocą pacy zębatej lub specjalnym dozownikiem z zębatą krawędzią. Przykładać bloczki, lekko je dociskając. Czynności przyklejania wykonać w czasie nie dłuższym niż 10 minut od rozprowadzenia zaprawy w cienkiej warstwie na podłożu. Gdy bloczki nie mają wyprofilowanych „zamków” zaprawę należy nanosić również na ich pionowe płaszczyzny montażowe. Zaprawę zużyć w ciągu 1 godziny od wymieszania z wodą. W przypadku zgęstnienia zaprawy w tym czasie należy ją ponownie intensywnie wymieszać nie dolewając wody, ani roztworu wody z denaturatem, ponieważ ich przedozowanie wydłuży czas wiązania i zmniejszy odporność na przemrożenia. Pogorszy również wytrzymałość na odrywanie i ściskanie. Zaleca się używanie czystych nierdzewnych narzędzi.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## It****

wiedziałam, że mogę na Was liczyć   :big tongue:  
*Ziarutek* ! dzięki!

----------


## Zonzi

Zeby nie bylo tak wesolo to strasznie ciezko cokolwiek niestandardowego ??? kupic. 
Pytalem o alpol 117 - klej zimowy w kilku skladach i wszedzie nie ma, nie ma, nie ma, nie bralismy , nie wiemy. I to w skladzie ktory handluje duzymi ilosciami  silikatow na budowy    :sad:   W koncu wzialem zaprawe zimowa ytonga do tego 1:9 denaturatu i bedziemy murowac szczyty i dzialowki 

pozdrawiam
Zonzi

----------


## Ner0n

Też miałem ten problem - więc na stronie producenta wyszukałem numer do przedstawiciela na mój region i spytałem gdzie to sprzedają - namierzyłem hurtownię  i już mam  :smile: . Namiary dla Trójmiasta - hurtownia Krusz-Fol w Miszewku koło Żukowa. Na składzie widziałem jeszcze parę worków, a przy większej ilości powinni sprowadzić dość szybko (ja czekałem 1 dzień).

----------


## It****

i jeszcze dostałam namiary, gdzie mogę dostać to w Trójmieście !!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Justyna&Darek

my także budujemy domek z Silki18 (nośne 24 a działowe 12) jesteśmy na etapie więźby  :wink: zapraszamy do obejrzenia zdjęć

http://foto.onet.pl/fuwz4,nd700kc4hwgk

jeśli ktoś ma jakieś pytania to chętnie odpowiem

----------


## KvM

Czy ktoś się podjął wyzwania i zrobił ścianę nośną 12cm? Z tego co ustaliłem jest to możliwe pod warunkiem zbrojenia. Ale szukam jakiś praktycznych doświadczeń.
Zależy mi na takiej ścianie bo jestem ograniczony ścianą 3W i maksymalną grubością, a chcę dać 20cm ocieplenia z pianki z k=0,024. Tak by zejść z U ściany w okolice 0,12

----------


## beata96

Do Justyny i Darka
Hejka mu też mamy wymurowane z silikatów 24. Zauważyłem na waszych zdjęciach ze panowie nie przycinaja bloczków i zostają szerokie pionowe spoiny. Zmuście ich do cięcia potem nierówno, niedociśniete bloczki potrafią pęknąć w ścianie może nie jest to niebezpieczne ale jak zatynkujecie szybko to pękną razem z tynkiem.

Pozdrowienia

----------


## IrekS

> Czy ktoś się podjął wyzwania i zrobił ścianę nośną 12cm? Z tego co ustaliłem jest to możliwe pod warunkiem zbrojenia.


czy ten 12 cm silikat tyczy się tylko domów parterowych ? materiał jest mocny, ale nie słyszałem jeszcze żeby ktoś schodził poniżej 15 cm

----------


## brachol

pewnie jakby silikat stosowac jako wypelnienie konstrukcji zelbetowej to moze byc ale jako sciane nosna to nie wydaje mi sie ale w sumie fachowcem nie jestem. Moze cos wiecej powiedza w Xelli?

----------


## zes

A jaki jest sens stawiania ścian zewn z silikatów o szerokości 12?
Ze względów ekonomicznych
czy z chęci zwiększenia powierzchni użytkowej przy tej samej pow. zabudowy?
No chyba że to 3W z ociepleniem ponad 12cm

----------


## efilo

U nas 12-stka to te węższe ścianki działowe (bo część jest robiona 18-stką)   :Confused:  

Swoją drogą - wie ktoś gdzie kupić w mojej okolicy żeby ze mnie nie zdarli?

----------


## Vafel

Ja się dołączę...  :Smile: 

Gdzie w Krakowie/okolicach kupić silikaty, żeby nie było zbyt drogo? Wie może ktoś?

Dzięki wielkie,

----------


## efilo

To jeszcze jedno. Wie ktoś ile aktualnie nie jest zbyt drogo?   :big grin:

----------


## zes

Nie zbyt drogo, to tyle
ile mamy na daną chwilę
... w kieszeni   :Lol:  

>-<->-<->-<->-<->-<->-<->-<->-<

>-<->-<-*DO SIEGO ROKU*->-<->-<->

>-<->-<->-<->-<->-<->-<->-<->-<

----------


## efilo

:Lol:  

do siego   :big grin:

----------


## OGC

> Ja się dołączę... 
> 
> Gdzie w Krakowie/okolicach kupić silikaty, żeby nie było zbyt drogo? Wie może ktoś?
> 
> Dzięki wielkie,


U mnie  :smile: 
Zostało mi dosyć dużo po budowie (bardzo błędne obliczenia)   :Evil:

----------


## frykow

> U nas 12-stka to te węższe ścianki działowe (bo część jest robiona 18-stką)   
> 
> Swoją drogą - wie ktoś gdzie kupić w mojej okolicy żeby ze mnie nie zdarli?


W okolicy Olkusza (chyba w Kluczach) jest producent.

----------


## efilo

dzieki frykow

szukam niestety silki

----------


## Emer

Mnie udało się znaleźć bloczki 6NFD 24cm z Grupy Silikaty po 5,05 brutto za szt, z przechowaniem materiału na składzie do wiosny.
Co myślicie o tej cenie?

----------


## frykow

> Mnie udało się znaleźć bloczki 6NFD 24cm z Grupy Silikaty po 5,05 brutto za szt, z przechowaniem materiału na składzie do wiosny.
> Co myślicie o tej cenie?


A gdzie?

----------


## Emer

Dość daleko od Ciebie...  Północno - wschodnia ćwiartka Krakowa.
Co myślicie o tej cenie? Brać, czy da się taniej?

----------


## Tom.Pakość

> my także budujemy domek z Silki18 (nośne 24 a działowe 12) jesteśmy na etapie więźby zapraszamy do obejrzenia zdjęć
> 
> http://foto.onet.pl/fuwz4,nd700kc4hwgk
> 
> jeśli ktoś ma jakieś pytania to chętnie odpowiem


Hej.
Witam nasz Region. Napiszcie proszę, gdzie się budujecie. My Pakośc, tzn zaczynamy w lutym/marcu 2008. Widzę po foto, że budujecie silką z Xelli. Zadowoleni? Budujecie sami czy robi Wam jakaś ekipa? Co o materiale sądzą wykonawcy? Pytam ponieważ zdecydowaliśmy się z żoną właśnie na silkę (prawdopodobnie z Xelli) i wdzięczny jestem za każde porady nt silikatów. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Egon

> Mnie udało się znaleźć bloczki 6NFD 24cm z Grupy Silikaty po 5,05 brutto za szt, z przechowaniem materiału na składzie do wiosny.
> Co myślicie o tej cenie?


Nie udało mi się znaleźć takich bloczków w ofercie  Grupy Silikaty, a najdroższe bloczki 24 cm w ich firmowym cenniku są po ok. 3,65 zł netto  :Roll: . Prośba dla zaawansowanych "silikatowców" o wyjaśnienie tych oznaczeń: NFD w Grupie Silikaty, czy klasy 15, 20, 25 w Silce. Czy chodzi tutaj o klasę odporności na ściskanie?

----------


## OGC

> Napisał Emer
> 
> Mnie udało się znaleźć bloczki 6NFD 24cm z Grupy Silikaty po 5,05 brutto za szt, z przechowaniem materiału na składzie do wiosny.
> Co myślicie o tej cenie?
> 
> 
> Nie udało mi się znaleźć takich bloczków w ofercie  Grupy Silikaty, a najdroższe bloczki 24 cm w ich firmowym cenniku są po ok. 3,65 zł netto . Prośba dla zaawansowanych "silikatowców" o wyjaśnienie tych oznaczeń: NFD w Grupie Silikaty, czy klasy 15, 20, 25 w Silce. Czy chodzi tutaj o klasę odporności na ściskanie?


Przecież "Grupa Silikaty" nie zrzesza wszystkich zakładów produkujących pustaki silikatowe. 
Np. jest sobie producent Silikaty Białystok: http://www.silikaty.com.pl/katalog/
Albo silikaty Żytkowice: http://www.silikaty-zytkowice.com.pl/index.htm
Wyżej wymienieni mają 6NFD w ofercie.
Generalnie chodzi o wymiary bloczka. Wszystkie mają klasę co najmniej 15.
Rozkład i kształt wydrążeń w bloczku jest chyba mało istotny.
Chyba fajniej jest jak się buduje bloczkami na pióro/wpust.

A co do ceny producenta ... no podają cennik ... ale
Jeżeli byś mieszkał niedaleko zakładu produkującego silikaty i wyprosiłbyś żeby ci sprzedali taką małą ilość to jesteś w stanie oscylować wokół cennika.
Jeżeli nie spełniasz ww warunków to masz dwa rozwiązania:
- brać materiał od lokalnego składu budowlanego
- brać z zakładu (lub najbliższego zakładowi pośrednika) i załatwiać transport

W drugim przypadku musisz niestety doliczyć koszty transportu, które nie są małe. Zależą oczywiście od 
 - typu samochodu (z HDS lub bez)
 - odległości do przejechania
 - maksymalnego obciążenia samochodu
Te koszty to tak na pi razy drzwi między 700zł a 1000zł.
Jak sobie doliczysz te koszty i podzielisz całość na ilość pustaków to nie wyjdzie ci niestety 3,65 netto .... Weź jeszcze pod uwagę, że silikaty to ciężki materiał i planując transport bardziej trzeba zwracać uwagę na maksymalnego obciążenia samochodu. Mimo, że na aucie zmieściło by się jeszcze kilka palet to kierowca nie załaduje bo przekroczy swój tonaż. I jesteś w plecy bo musisz robić dwa transporty (albo trzy , albo ..). Oczywiście są wielkie ciężarówy z przyczepą, ale one zazwyczaj nie mają HDS'a.
PRZERĄBANE.
Musisz sprawdzić możliwości i porównać ceny (tylko dodaj te transporty).

A jak w ogóle jest z dostępnością teraz na składach ?
Jakby co to mam w Wieliczce trochę silikatów co mi zostały z budowy  :smile:

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Jest np. jeszcze fabryka koło Łasku Silikaty-Teodory, 10 km od mojej budowy - brałem materiał prosto z fabryki, ale faktycznie transport i rozładunek w moim zakresie, kupowałem rok temu dostałem upust, także mimo kosztów transportu opłaciło się (brałem luzem to cena jest jeszcze niższa)

pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## OGC

> Jest np. jeszcze fabryka koło Łasku Silikaty-Teodory, 10 km od mojej budowy


Szczęściarz - w dobrym miejscu się wybudowałeś   :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

No fakt, nie każdy tak ma   :big grin:

----------


## Egon

> Przecież "Grupa Silikaty" nie zrzesza wszystkich zakładów produkujących pustaki silikatowe.


Domyślam się, ale kolega Emer pisał właśnie o Grupie Silikaty  :Wink2:  

Co do cenników i kosztów transportu, to chyba ... zrezygnuję z silikatów   :Wink2:  . 
A tak na poważnie, niedaleko Poznania, a jeszcze bliżej mojej działki leży Przysieczyn z Grupy Silikaty i przeczytałem w tym wątku pozytywne recenzje na temat ich wyrobów. Inwestycję planuję dopiero w przyszłym roku, więc jeszcze wszystko się może zmienić na + lub na -.
Czy cena katalogowa u producenta jest niższa od oferowanej w składach, nawet przy upustach, jakie hurtownicy są w stanie zaoferować?

----------


## Gore_

Witam,
Nikt się nie odzywa wiec ja się pochwalę. Kupiłem dziś bloczki silikatowe:
NK24 -  4,3 PLN
3NFD  - 2,45PLN
Planuje wystartować z budową w kwietniu.

----------


## frykow

> Witam,
> Nikt się nie odzywa wiec ja się pochwalę. Kupiłem dziś bloczki silikatowe:
> NK24 -  4,3 PLN
> 3NFD  - 2,45PLN
> Planuje wystartować z budową w kwietniu.


Netto, brutto? Z transportem? To jeszcze się pochwal gdzie, sam poszukuję N 12 lub E12 i 24.

----------


## Gore_

Cena Brutto, bez transportu, od pośrednika zaopatrującego sie w Grupa silikaty Klucze, dokładny namiar mogę przesłać Ci na priva

----------


## Vafel

HEj,

W projekcie jest BK/ceramika 25 cm + 12 cm styro. Czy to jest jakiś problem dla architekta robiącego adaptację, żeby przerobić to na Silikat 18 cm + 15 styro? Głównie chodzi mi o to czy zwężenie ściany nośnej (z 25 na 18 cm) niesie za sobą jakieś konsekwencje jeśli chodzi o adaptację (przeliczanie czegość itp.).

A może nawet nie trzeba tego zmieniać przy adaptacji, tylko wystarczy wpis kierownika budowy do dziennika?

Dzieki,

----------


## Wenge72

Zmiana ściany z 24 na 18 niesie pewne konsekwencje.
Zakładam że budujesz domek a nie wieżowiec więc raczej sprawy wytrzymaości na ściskanie są pomijalne ale już np ściana 18cm i ścian 24 cm mają nieco inną wytrzymałość na napór wiatru. Może się okazać że gdzieś trzeba zrobić trzpień żelbetowy albo zamienić fragment ściany działowej na nośną żeby wesprzeć taką ściankę.
Największa jednak różnica jest przy konstrukcji stropu. Większość stropów wymaga ściany 24cm jeżeli nie zewnetrznej to na podporach pośrednich.
Sa się to obejsć albo jeżeli masz strop monolityczny to cię to nie dotyczy w ogóle.
Moze być prblem z trzpieniami ściany kolankowej. Ich ilość, rozstaw zależa od grubości ściany. Jeżeli zmniejszysz grubość ściany kolankowej to może się okazać że trzpieni będzie potrzeba więcej. Ale znów: jeżeli masz dach płatwiowy a nie jętkowy to raczej nie masz się o co martwić itd

----------


## Tom.Pakość

Ruszam w marcu, zamówiłem w hurtownii SILKę z Xelli:
E24 - 5,20 PLN
E12 - 2,95 PLN.
Cena z transportem i rozładunkiem, możliwość przechowania materiałów w hurtowni do marca 2008.

Mam pytania do "SILKOWCóW":
 - stosowaliście (stosujecie?) pustaki wentylacyjne z silki?
 - zastanawiam się nad zamówieniem nadproży okiennych YTONG (wymiarami pasują) - stosowaliście czy wylewaliście beton do szalunków z drewna?
 - między ścianę fundamentową, a ścianę z SILKI, stosowaliście przekładkę z cegły pełnej, aby zniwelować mostki termiczne? Słyszałem o tym różne opinie - jestem ciekaw Waszej.
 - i ostatnie - kto stosował pod otwory okienne gotowe elementy zbrojeniowe z XELLI - jak to się sprawdza?

To tyle, będę wdzięczny za info.

----------


## Vafel

> Zmiana ściany z 24 na 18 niesie pewne konsekwencje.
> Zakładam że budujesz domek a nie wieżowiec więc raczej sprawy wytrzymaości na ściskanie są pomijalne ale już np ściana 18cm i ścian 24 cm mają nieco inną wytrzymałość na napór wiatru. Może się okazać że gdzieś trzeba zrobić trzpień żelbetowy albo zamienić fragment ściany działowej na nośną żeby wesprzeć taką ściankę.
> Największa jednak różnica jest przy konstrukcji stropu. Większość stropów wymaga ściany 24cm jeżeli nie zewnetrznej to na podporach pośrednich.
> Sa się to obejsć albo jeżeli masz strop monolityczny to cię to nie dotyczy w ogóle.
> Moze być prblem z trzpieniami ściany kolankowej. Ich ilość, rozstaw zależa od grubości ściany. Jeżeli zmniejszysz grubość ściany kolankowej to może się okazać że trzpieni będzie potrzeba więcej. Ale znów: jeżeli masz dach płatwiowy a nie jętkowy to raczej nie masz się o co martwić itd


Strop będzie prawdopodobnie monolityczny, więc ten problem odpada. Co do reszty to widzę, że jednak mogą być konieczne jakieś przeliczenia, więc pewnie przy adaptacji architekt policzy sobie za to trochę...

Dzięki wielkie,

----------


## tosinek

Pustaków wentyalcyjnych nie mogliśmy dostać, więc chłopaki poradzili sobie sobie komórkowce. Nadproża braliśmy gotwe od producenta sąsiada, ściany stoją na izolacji. Ale Xella się chwali, że jest kompatebilna z Ytongiem więc.... 
A po za tym drogie te twoje bloczki!!

----------


## majki

Cześć

Tak popytam doświadczonych bardziej koleżanek i kolegów w tym temacie   :smile:   : będę miał ścianki działowe z silikatów i mam tylko dylemat taki, czy murować na klej czy na zwykłą zaprawę ? 
Kleju wychodzi mi z obliczeń mniej i taniej niż zaprawy ...
No i czy dawać jakieś zbrojenia między co którąś warstwę, czy nie ... ?

z góry dzięki z info
pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tosinek

My kleiliśmy, wyszło taniej niż na zaprawę, bo mniejsza fuga (pod warunkiem, ze masz dobra ekipę) i przede wszystkim czysto, trawa wokół budynku ma gdzie rosną, a na wypadającej zaprawie to jakoś nie bardzo.

----------


## TINEK

Cześć

Ja ściany nośne murowałem na klej (no nie osobiście   :big grin:  ), a kiedy zorientowałem się że na szczyty może zabraknąć kleju to działówki majstry pojechali na zaprawę (i kleju akurat wystarczyło na wszystkie nośne) i myślę, że na zaprawę jest równie dobrze. Żadnych zbrojeń w ściankach działowych nie stosowałem, ale u mnie są 12 cm szerokie. Natomiast stosowałem zbrojenia (Murfor) w strefy podokienne, jak zalecają producenci silikatów (nawet w tym wątku są jakieś zdjęcia)

pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## ePiotr

Witam,jestem tu nowy bo dopiero zaczynam budowę  :smile: ,w sobotę zamowiłem silikaty z JEDLANKI w cenie 4.70 brutto z dowozem za gr.24
mam pytanie bo duzo sie tu naczytalem ale nie moge znalezc informaci zeby do konca rozwiac moje watpliwosci czy jakosciowo dorownuje ona tej z XELLI?czy lepiej dać 6.30 brutto z dowozem za XELLE???gosc w skladzie budowlanym zapewnia ze towar pierwsza klasa.

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Według mnie nie warto przepłacać i tak przykryjesz ociepleniem i tynkiem (chyba że chcesz zrobić sobie fotki na tle niebieskich palet   :big grin:  )
Według mnie różnice są tylko w kategorii estetyka
Ja murowałem na klej i było OK (silikaty Teodory)
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## tosinek

> Witam
> Według mnie nie warto przepłacać i tak przykryjesz ociepleniem i tynkiem (chyba że chcesz zrobić sobie fotki na tle niebieskich palet   )
> Według mnie różnice są tylko w kategorii estetyka
> Ja murowałem na klej i było OK (silikaty Teodory)
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK


Przez Tinka mądrość przemawia!!!

----------


## brachol

> Witam,jestem tu nowy bo dopiero zaczynam budowę ,w sobotę zamowiłem silikaty z JEDLANKI w cenie 4.70 brutto z dowozem za gr.24
> mam pytanie bo duzo sie tu naczytalem ale nie moge znalezc informaci zeby do konca rozwiac moje watpliwosci czy jakosciowo dorownuje ona tej z XELLI?czy lepiej dać 6.30 brutto z dowozem za XELLE???gosc w skladzie budowlanym zapewnia ze towar pierwsza klasa.


bierz to co wychodzi taniej i tyle (tylko nalezy zwrocic uwage na ilosc bloczkow na 1m2 muru)

----------


## ePiotr

u mnie bedzie 16szt na metr

----------


## stare_lwisko

Witam,

Gdzie w okolicy Mińska Maz. lub Warszawy można kupić silikatówki?

Jakiego producenta polecacie? 
Doszedłem do 15 strony i jeszcze zajmie mi przerycie się przez cały wątek.

----------


## ePiotr

Stoczek Łukowski." Jedlanka"producent  to chyba bedzie niedaleko,ja jak wyzej pisalem kupuje ten towar po 4.70 brutto z dowozem w okolicach 
Góry Kalwarii

----------


## tosinek

> Witam,
> 
> Gdzie w okolicy Mińska Maz. lub Warszawy można kupić silikatówki?
> 
> Jakiego producenta polecacie? 
> Doszedłem do 15 strony i jeszcze zajmie mi przerycie się przez cały wątek.


Ja kupowałam w Niemcech, koło Lublina, najtańszy transport i w ogóle chcieli zrobić, cena producenta a nie hurtowni

----------


## stare_lwisko

> Stoczek Łukowski." Jedlanka"producent  to chyba bedzie niedaleko,ja jak wyzej pisalem kupuje ten towar po 4.70 brutto z dowozem w okolicach 
> Góry Kalwarii


Cena wygląda b.ciekawie. Pytanie tylko co kosztowało te 4,70?  Bloczki 24(5), 18 czy np 12?

Pozdrawiam,

_J_

----------


## tosinek

Halinów buduje między innymi z Niemiec, a ci z Jedlanki nie chcieli w zeszłym roku ze mną rozmawiać. A tak w ogóle to bloczki STRASZNIE zdrożały przez tę zimę

----------


## Zonzi

*ePiotr*  sprawdz czy na pewno te bloczki masz po 4.70 brutto a nie netto ... Cena loco producenta to jakies 4.40 brutto.

Jak kupowalem w sierpniu i wrzesniu z Jedlanki to oprocz tego ze nie bylo to nikt nie chcial nizej zejsc niz 4.75 netto. 

Pozdrawiam
Zonzi

----------


## brachol

W Poznaniu Silka E 18 4,91 brutto z dostawa

----------


## ePiotr

> Napisał ePiotr
> 
> Stoczek Łukowski." Jedlanka"producent  to chyba bedzie niedaleko,ja jak wyzej pisalem kupuje ten towar po 4.70 brutto z dowozem w okolicach 
> Góry Kalwarii
> 
> 
> Cena wygląda b.ciekawie. Pytanie tylko co kosztowało te 4,70?  Bloczki 24(5), 18 czy np 12?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...





> *ePiotr*  sprawdz czy na pewno te bloczki masz po 4.70 brutto a nie netto ... Cena loco producenta to jakies 4.40 brutto.
> 
> Jak kupowalem w sierpniu i wrzesniu z Jedlanki to oprocz tego ze nie bylo to nikt nie chcial nizej zejsc niz 4.75 netto. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Zonzi


4.70 to cena brutto z faktura i dostawa(ale transport to tylko kilka kilometrow bo budowa blisko skladu) za bloczek 25cm a 12cm 2,70zł lub 2.80zł(nie pamietam w tej chwili )

----------


## e_tomi

Witam

Jestem na etapie projektu, tzn. architekt pracuje nad projektem indywidualnym. Muszę szybko się zdecydować nad grubością bloczków silikatowych na ścianę zewnętrzną, 18cm czy 24cm? Temat był wałkowany pewnie wielokrotnie. Czytam ten wątek od początku, ale jest tego troszkę i zajmie mi to kilka wieczorków, a decyzję muszę podjąć niebawem.

Czy jest duża różnica w kosztach? Czy ławy pod 24 będą większe? Jakie występują problemy przy 18 na które trzeba zwrócić uwagę ( wieniec nadproża?), a może na etapie projektu da się czegoś uniknąć. Czy przy 18 zewnętrznej więcej będzie ścian nośnych wewnętrznych, jak z bruzdowaniem takiej 18?Jakie są ogólne wady i zalety obydwu rozwiązań. 
Jaka jest cena i jakość silikatów z Trąbek koło Szczecina?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------


## osek

> Witam
> 
> Jestem na etapie projektu, tzn. architekt pracuje nad projektem indywidualnym. Muszę szybko się zdecydować nad grubością bloczków


e? że co?
Ty projektujesz czy archjitekt? : d
jeśli masz mu powiedzieć grubość- to wal mniejszą- 18. (bęidze wiadomo taniej) a już on będzie musiał wsyzstko obliczyć (wytrzymałość ściany, nadproża, strop, balkony jeśłi wystepują i tyle )  dach też masz mu narzucony? (dachówka?)
odnośnie fundamentów- to to też musi on policzyć a Ty jedynie mozesz sobie zachcieć betonowe czy żelebtowe  :wink:  no, i każ mu liczyć najpierw dla wysokośc 30cm  :wink: 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## emalin

*e_tomi*  rób tak jak ja (a właściwie jak mój architekt  :smile:  ) - nośne zewn. 18, a nośne wewn. 24

----------


## piotr.nowy

emalin , a dlaczego tak ? czemu wewnętrzne 24 ?  :Roll:

----------


## osek

> *e_tomi*  rób tak jak ja (a właściwie jak mój architekt  ) - nośne zewn. 18, a nośne wewn. 24


tez tego nie rozumiem... czyżby 18stka silikatu nie wytrzymała obciążeń od stropu? 
jaki strop miałes?

e.tomi- daj wszedzie 18 i niech architekt Ci to obliczy! no chyba że on bladego pojecia nie ma o tym, wtedy wszedzie 24 ;d

----------


## theodolit

> Napisał emalin
> 
> *e_tomi*  rób tak jak ja (a właściwie jak mój architekt  ) - nośne zewn. 18, a nośne wewn. 24
> 
> 
> tez tego nie rozumiem... czyżby 18stka silikatu nie wytrzymała obciążeń od stropu? 
> jaki strop miałes?
> 
> e.tomi- daj wszedzie 18 i niech architekt Ci to obliczy! no chyba że on bladego pojecia nie ma o tym, wtedy wszedzie 24 ;d


A nie biegało mu pewnie o to zeby na scianie srodkowej, gdzie np 2 beleczki od terivy sie stykaja było wiecej miejsca ? tzn zeby kazda beleczka miała wymagana długosc podparcia ? 

ot tak strzelam nie wiem jak to wyglada dla poszczegolnych stropow  :wink:

----------


## emalin

> A nie biegało mu pewnie o to zeby na scianie srodkowej, gdzie np 2 beleczki od terivy sie stykaja było wiecej miejsca ? tzn zeby kazda beleczka miała wymagana długosc podparcia ?

dokładnie o to chodziło, żeby mieć gdzie oprzeć, a nie o to, że obciążeń taka osiemnastka nie pociągnie.

----------


## brachol

bloczek 18 przeniesie na pewno wieksze obciazenia nie siporeks tak wiec tym bym si enei martwil

----------


## inches

> Witam
> 
> Jestem na etapie projektu, tzn. architekt pracuje nad projektem indywidualnym. Muszę szybko się zdecydować nad grubością bloczków silikatowych na ścianę zewnętrzną, 18cm czy 24cm? Temat był wałkowany pewnie wielokrotnie. Czytam ten wątek od początku, ale jest tego troszkę i zajmie mi to kilka wieczorków, a decyzję muszę podjąć niebawem.
> 
> Czy jest duża różnica w kosztach? Czy ławy pod 24 będą większe? Jakie występują problemy przy 18 na które trzeba zwrócić uwagę ( wieniec nadproża?), a może na etapie projektu da się czegoś uniknąć. Czy przy 18 zewnętrznej więcej będzie ścian nośnych wewnętrznych, jak z bruzdowaniem takiej 18?Jakie są ogólne wady i zalety obydwu rozwiązań. 
> Jaka jest cena i jakość silikatów z Trąbek koło Szczecina?
> 
> 
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi




Również mam projekt indywidualny i również miała być ściana zewnętrzna 18 a wewnętrzna 12. Okazało się, po obliczeniach konstrukcyjnych że musi być 24. 
Osobiście 18 jakoś mnie nie przekonuje. 

Ponawaim pytanie odnośnie silikatów z Trąbek, czy ktoś brał od nich towar????

----------


## e_tomi

Witam

Jestem po lekturze całego wątku. Uffff ciężko było, ale dzięki temu zdecydowałem się na ścianę zewnętrzną 24cm. Kilka osób narzekało na wybór 18 cm i chyba więcej osób jednak budowało z 24. Co do przenoszenia obciążeń to pewnie 18 daje sobie radę, ale martwią mnie ewentualne bruzdowanie w takiej ścianie. No i będę spokojniejszy miał sen, bo te 18 cm też mnie jakoś nie przekonuje.

----------


## osek

> dokładnie o to chodziło, żeby mieć gdzie oprzeć, a nie o to, że obciążeń taka osiemnastka nie pociągnie.


nie ;]
minimalne oparcie to 8cm! a nawet jakbyście chceli opierać i 16cm to belki wtedy ukłąda się "obok siebie" i po kłopocie ;/

ja dalej będę sie upierał i najpierw niech liczy dla 18stu!.

----------


## emalin

dla belek stropowych to może i racja, ale ja mam jeszcze jakieś podciągi podtrzymujące schody i inne wynalazki

generalnie 18 na pewno wystarczy, a kontruktor jest od tego żeby policzył  :smile:

----------


## Gosc_gość

Witam wszystkich
Dołączam się do tematu, też będę budował z silikatów 24cm.
Nie wiem do końca jakich, bo wykonawca (robota i materiały) 
ma wybrać, czy to będzie silka, czy cuś innego.
Startuję z budową w czerwcu.
Też miałem wybór czy 18 czy 24 i się uparłem na 24,
bo gdzieś czytałem - może w tym wątku  :Wink2:   już nie pamiętam,
że może być problem ze zintegrowanymi roletami,
zresztą wykonawca też tak sugerował.  :Wink2: 
A poza tym konstrukcja solidniejsza   :cool:

----------


## efilo

Witaj Kristofuros

Ja też buduję z 24. Mnie też nie przekonuje 18. Nie szukam jakichś specjalnych uzasadnień   :smile:  wolę przepłacić a mieć spokojny sen i tyle.

Tylko czemu ta silka taka droga? Zakładałam że za bloczek zapłacę koło 5,5 zł a tu cena koło 7,40 (brutto z HDS) i w dodatku jeszcze tylko chwila 'tak tanio'.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Witaj Kristofuros
> 
> Ja też buduję z 24. Mnie też nie przekonuje 18. Nie szukam jakichś specjalnych uzasadnień   wolę przepłacić a mieć spokojny sen i tyle.
> 
> Tylko czemu ta silka taka droga? Zakładałam że za bloczek zapłacę koło 5,5 zł a tu cena koło 7,40 (brutto z HDS) i w dodatku jeszcze tylko chwila 'tak tanio'.


He, he to ja nawet nie wiem ile kosztuje   :cool:  

Podpisałem umowę z wykonawcą na S.S.O. i mnie ceny nie interere,
a tym bardziej ich zmiany.
Ech, ale za dużo nie będę pisał, bo Szefowa firmy też czytuje ten wątek
(pozdrówka  specjalne dla szefowej  :Wink2:  )
Już Ona wie, że ja wiem, że Ona wie   :cool:

----------


## efilo

No to faktycznie masz kłopot z głowy.    :big grin:  
To co Ty robisz w tym wątku, hehe?   :Lol:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> No to faktycznie masz kłopot z głowy.    
> To co Ty robisz w tym wątku, hehe?


Wątek mnie po prostu ciekawi i chciałbym się coś niecoś więcej dowiedzieć z czego będę miał domek   :big tongue:

----------


## Blanka J.

Moi mili, 

My również zdecydowaliśmy sie budować z sillikatów: mur zewnętrzny 24cm silikat+ 20 cm wełny rockwool + pustka 2 cm +warstwa osłonowa z ceramiki + tynk i miejscami klinkier. 

Nasz projekt domu jest prawie gotowy, zamierzamy wystartować z budową tak szybko jak się da. Mam następujące pytania do doświadczonych: 

- czy są jakieś przeciwskazania by ścianki działowe na parterze zrobić z silikatów a te na poddaszu zrobić z ceramiki poryzowanej zamiast silikatów (stosując na górze ceramikę a dodatkowo kartono gipsowe ścianki we wszystkich garderobach chcielibyśmy odchudzić troszkę dom i odciążyć tym samym strop)? 

- jaki rodzaj fundamentu polecacie pod taką ścianę trójwarstwową - lane czy z gotowych bloczków 

- gdzie znajdę najbliższy zakład produkujący silikaty - buduję w gm. Nieporęt, k. Michałowa Grabiny 

Z góry dziękuję! 
Blanka

----------


## Pitu-pitu

Witajcie   :big grin:  
Przeczytałam kilka ostatnich stron wątku, ale chyba będę musiała się "przeprosić" z pozostałymi bo zainteresowała mnie kwestia grubości ściany zewnętrznej. My mamy w projekcie 18cm i jak do tej pory nie wzbudzało to we mnie poważniejszych obaw..po lekturze tych kilku stron juz zakiełkowały wątpliowści..

dodam, ze warunki gruntowe mamy średnie.. architekt przy adaptacji z ław 60' zrobił 100' -najpierw podejrzewalam, ze szykuje nam bunkier   :Wink2:  ale jak przyjrzałam się badaniom geologicznym i ciężarowi silki to uwierzyłam..  :cool:  

mam pytanie do tych co już pobudowali.. ile czasu zajął ekipie stan surowy otwarty??

bedę sumiennie śledzić wątek.. bo wszystko przede mną.. ruszamy dopiero po długim majowym weekendzie..  :Roll:

----------


## Tom.Pakość

No właśnie.
*Pitu-pitu* pisze o szerokości ław fundamentowych. Napiszcie jak to u Was wyglądało. 
Projekt mój (dom parterowy) przewiduje ławy szerokości 50 cm, 4 pręty#16 i strzemiona,  a ława przechodząca pośrodku budynku, na której opiera się ściana konstrukcyjna wewn. ma szerokość 160 cm i 9 prętów#16. Fundament murowany z bloczków, ściana dwuwarstwowa.  Projekt przewidywał ściany z betonu komórkowego. Architekt adaptujący projekt (notabene też Kierownik Budowy), stwierdził, że pod Silkę24 takie ławy też wystarczą. Czy ma rację? 
Proszę o opinie jak to wygląda u Was? Jak szerokie macie ławy?

----------


## It****

przepraszam jeśli nie ten wątek, ale może ktoś będzie zainteresowany  :smile:  

zostało mi z budowy:
- 5 palet Silki E 18 (sprzedam po 3 zł za szt/szt.)
- 1 paleta Silki E 24 (sprzedam też po 3 zł/szt.)
- dozownik xelli do zapraw cienkowarstw. do bloczków 18 (sprzedam po 100 zł)
niestety bez transportu (okolice Gdańska); więcej info na priv lub [email protected]

pozdrawiam świątecznie i śnieżnie

----------


## asiaf1

> Witajcie   
> Przeczytałam kilka ostatnich stron wątku, ale chyba będę musiała się "przeprosić" z pozostałymi bo zainteresowała mnie kwestia grubości ściany zewnętrznej. My mamy w projekcie 18cm i jak do tej pory nie wzbudzało to we mnie poważniejszych obaw..po lekturze tych kilku stron juz zakiełkowały wątpliowści..
> 
> dodam, ze warunki gruntowe mamy średnie.. architekt przy adaptacji z ław 60' zrobił 100' -najpierw podejrzewalam, ze szykuje nam bunkier   ale jak przyjrzałam się badaniom geologicznym i ciężarowi silki to uwierzyłam..  
> 
> mam pytanie do tych co już pobudowali.. ile czasu zajął ekipie stan surowy otwarty??
> 
> bedę sumiennie śledzić wątek.. bo wszystko przede mną.. ruszamy dopiero po długim majowym weekendzie..



Z tą grubością ścian to jest różnie. Np chwilke temu dzwoniłam do składu budowlanego pytac o silikaty grubość 24cm (xella), to pan mi powiedział że pierwsze słyszy aby domy jednorodzinne (ściany zewnetrzne) budować z silikatów 24, że to zimne ściany itp. Tego materiału uzywa sie w blokach jako sciany wewnetrzne.... ja juz nikogo nie słucham. W projekcie też mam 18 cm i zmieniamy na 24cm i tyle. 
Co do ceny to mi zaproponowali 6,40 brutto z transportem (24cm)3,5 brutto (12cm),

----------


## Tom.Pakość

Serio???!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   To super pracowników tam mają.

----------


## asiaf1

> Serio???!!!     To super pracowników tam mają.


Też tak mysle   :big grin:

----------


## e_tomi

Witam

Wczoraj dowiadywałem się o ceny silikatów i tak w jednym składzie Silka: N24 - 7,10 zł, N18 - 5,80 z transportem i rozładunkiem, w drugim składzie mieli silikaty z Barlinka( jakaś nowa produkcja) N24 - 5,4 zł + ok. 10 % za transport i rozładunek. Słyszeliście o bloczkach silikatowych z Barlinka?

----------


## Zbigg

Witam, pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących z silki/silikatów!

Mam możliwość budowania z silikatów sprowadzanych do Polski z Litwy.
Import tego materiału ruszył do Polski w zeszłym roku, gdy u nas ceny szalały, a i tak był problem z dostępnością.
Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## asiaf1

> Witam
> 
> Wczoraj dowiadywałem się o ceny silikatów i tak w jednym składzie Silka: N24 - 7,10 zł, N18 - 5,80 z transportem i rozładunkiem, w drugim składzie mieli silikaty z Barlinka( jakaś nowa produkcja) N24 - 5,4 zł + ok. 10 % za transport i rozładunek. Słyszeliście o bloczkach silikatowych z Barlinka?



Ja mam ceny (brutto) z okolic Warszawy:
bloczki fundamentowe Certus B20 - 4,15zł
silikaty xella: 
E24 - 6,83zł
E18 - 5,35zł
E12 - 3,90zł
Ceny do małej negocjacji....

----------


## Wakmen

> ... My mamy w projekcie 18cm i jak do tej pory nie wzbudzało to we mnie poważniejszych obaw..po lekturze tych kilku stron juz zakiełkowały wątpliowści..
> 
> dodam, ze warunki gruntowe mamy średnie.. architekt przy adaptacji z ław 60' zrobił 100' -najpierw podejrzewalam, ze szykuje nam bunkier   ale jak przyjrzałam się badaniom geologicznym i ciężarowi silki to uwierzyłam..  ...


Co to znaczy warunki gruntowe średnie? Na jakiś podmogłych terenach, czy torfowiskach? Z taką łąwą to stawia się na terenach górniczych i przy takiej szerokości ławy trzeba dołorzyć stali mimimum 6 prętów z podwójnymi strzemionami bo sam beton to niewiele pomoże.
Po drugie Silka 18 nie jest dużo cięższa od Porothermu 25.




> ...mam pytanie do tych co już pobudowali.. ile czasu zajął ekipie stan surowy otwarty??...


Jeżeli ekipa wie jak się do niej zabrać to to jest chyba najszybsza metoda stawiania ścian (przy założeniu, że na klej) z tych najbardziej popularnych.
Dla mnie właśnie czas i łatwość wznoszenia ścian były decydujące przy wyborze technologi.

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał Pitu-pitu
> 
> ... My mamy w projekcie 18cm i jak do tej pory nie wzbudzało to we mnie poważniejszych obaw..po lekturze tych kilku stron juz zakiełkowały wątpliowści..
> 
> dodam, ze warunki gruntowe mamy średnie.. architekt przy adaptacji z ław 60' zrobił 100' -najpierw podejrzewalam, ze szykuje nam bunkier   ale jak przyjrzałam się badaniom geologicznym i ciężarowi silki to uwierzyłam..  ...
> 
> 
> Co to znaczy warunki gruntowe średnie? Na jakiś podmogłych terenach, czy torfowiskach? Z taką łąwą to stawia się na terenach górniczych i przy takiej szerokości ławy trzeba dołorzyć stali mimimum 6 prętów z podwójnymi strzemionami bo sam beton to niewiele pomoże.
> Po drugie Silka 18 nie jest dużo cięższa od Porothermu 25.


nie przesadzasz z tym zbrojeniem? i może trzeba trochę innego zbrojenia, niz tu proponujesz?
nie jest dużo , tzn ile?

----------


## Wakmen

Ja mam silka M18 i w stosunku do projektu nic nie zmieniałem (projektank, kierownik budowy, przedstawiciel Xella ... wszyscy to widzieli i nie twierdzili, żeby ten materiał potrzebował specjalnych fundamentów).
Pod kominem (mam jeden dość duży1,2x0,5m) mam tylko płytę funamentową ale to nic specjalnego.
Mojej spostrzeżenia co do ilości stali były tylko w stosynku do tej w/w ławy fundamentowej. Jeżeli cała ława ma szerokość 1m a zbrojenie jest (standardowe wymiary) ułożone w kwadracie 0,25 x 0,25 to wydaje mi się że jest to lekka dysproporcja. Studiując wiele schematów zbrojeń przemysłowych garażów i innych ciężkich betonowych budowli widziałem bardziej rozbudowane konstrukcje zbrojeń ale w wielu przypadkach budownictwo jednorodzinne jest zdecydowanie przesadzone. Tak często bywa gdy ktoś usłyszy, że ściany będą z silki.
Idąc za ciosem to ktoś może powiedzieć, że kładąc dachówkę cementową (lub betonową) trzeba wzmocnić fundamenty a przecież nikt tego nie robi.
Z silki 18 stawia się konstrukcje do 5 kondygnacji i nikt nie twierdzi, że jest to materiał zbytnio ciężki czy mało wytrzymały.

----------


## gosciu01

fajna rzecz, czy ktoś z aktualnie budujących może powiedzieć na ile aktualne są ceny siliki ?


kalkulator

----------


## e_tomi

> Witam
> 
> Wczoraj dowiadywałem się o ceny silikatów i tak w jednym składzie Silka: N24 - 7,10 zł, N18 - 5,80 z transportem i rozładunkiem, w drugim składzie mieli silikaty z Barlinka( jakaś nowa produkcja) N24 - 5,4 zł + ok. 10 % za transport i rozładunek. Słyszeliście o bloczkach silikatowych z Barlinka?


Ponawiam pytanie o bloczki silikatowe z *Barlinka.* Czy słyszeliście o nich coś i macie jakiś kontakt, bo jakoś nie mogę znaleźć w sieci?

----------


## pkm

Witam klub silikatowców   :smile:  
Planuje wykonać ściane 3 warstwową :
- 12cm Ekoklinkier
- 2cm pustka powietrzna
- 20cm styropian
- 18cm SilkaE
W tym układzie zaczyna martwić mnie troche osadzenie okien (a niektóre mam spore) w takiej ścianie, wiadomo ze okno powinno być tuz przed warstwą elewacyjna, czyli okna beda 20 cm poza ściana nośna , jak rozwiazywane są takie sytuacje, na czym ewentualnie podpierane sa okna. 
Czy ktoś juz walczył z tym problemem? moze jakieś zdjecia by sie znalazły?  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam .

----------


## Wakmen

pkm - Na forum jest jeden bardzo długi wątek o oknach. W tym problem, że dokładnie nie pamiętam tytułu ale na którejś tam stronie są schematy jak montować poprawnie okna w różnego rodzaju ścianach - równieą 3 warstwowych.

----------


## pkm

Schemat generalnie znam, problem jest w tym że w moim przypadku wychodzi mocmo z lica ściany nośnej, i takie przypadki już nie są przedstawiane, interesuje mnie szczególnie sposób podparcia takich okien i czym, przypuszczam ze wiele osób juz ten problem rozwiazało, bo słysze o ociepleniach 20- nawet 25cm. Więc moze znajdzie kto zaprezentuje swoje rozwiazanie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## brachol

> Schemat generalnie znam, problem jest w tym że w moim przypadku wychodzi mocmo z lica ściany nośnej, i takie przypadki już nie są przedstawiane, interesuje mnie szczególnie sposób podparcia takich okien i czym, przypuszczam ze wiele osób juz ten problem rozwiazało, bo słysze o ociepleniach 20- nawet 25cm. Więc moze znajdzie kto zaprezentuje swoje rozwiazanie.
> Pozdrawiam


jakis czas temu tak z 2 lata w tym watku chyba ktos prezentowal specjalne uchwyty do mocowania okien w scianie 3W

----------


## lus

Czy ktoś miał w projekcie gazobeton 24 + 12 styro, a zamienił to na silkaty 24 (ewent. 18cm) + 12 ociepl. bez zmian konstrukcyjnych fundamentów i stropów ?

----------


## brachol

A ja mam taki problem czy stawialiscie moze sciany szczytowe z silki 18 cm? jakos je wzmacnialiscie czy nie? Ja w budynku gospodarczym mam scianki szczytowe wysokie na 3 metry i tak sie zastanawiam czy to jakos wzmacniac? Dodam ze wiezba nie dotyka sciany szczytowej wiec bedzie to konstrukcja samonosna

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy ktoś miał w projekcie gazobeton 24 + 12 styro, a zamienił to na silkaty 24 (ewent. 18cm) + 12 ociepl. bez zmian konstrukcyjnych fundamentów i stropów ?


Ja w projekcie miałem ceramikę ale chciałem docelowo mieć BK tylko że byłem tak bardzo zmienny, ze pozostało na silikatach. Oczywiście 18cm ale styropian to 15 i to jest to niezbędne minimum. Wełny na dachy to w sypialniach mam po 25 cm a na klatce schodowej i w łazience mam po 30 cm.
Teraz to się cieszę z tego wyboru bo na ogrzanie domku przez 2 ostatnie zimy i ciepłą wode przez cały czas zużyłem tylko 18mp. opału. (prawie bo mam jeszcze z 0,5mp). To chyba nie wiele z czego jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## Wakmen

> A ja mam taki problem czy stawialiscie moze sciany szczytowe z silki 18 cm? jakos je wzmacnialiscie czy nie? Ja w budynku gospodarczym mam scianki szczytowe wysokie na 3 metry i tak sie zastanawiam czy to jakos wzmacniac? Dodam ze wiezba nie dotyka sciany szczytowej wiec bedzie to konstrukcja samonosna


To pytanie mnie bardzo ubawiło (kiedyś miałem podobne dylematy ale budowa mnie wyprostowała).
Jak już wyżej napisałem mam domek z M18 (wcześniejszy produkt przed E1 :cool:  i od stropu do samej kalenicy mam z 5 m i jakoś się nie stresuję. Od środka mam tuż przy ścianie krokwię a od zewnątrz przyklejony styropian i znowu krokwia. Wszystko jest bardzo sztywne - to wiem na pewno bo mieszkam na wzgurzu i jak czasami tak pożądnie wieje ... to nic nie czuję. W projekcie oczywiście na każdej ściance szytowej miałem wykonać cieniutki wieniec z 2 prętów 12mm ale nie zrobiłem tego. Taką podjąłem decyzję po konsultacji z kierownikiem budowy i jeszcze kilkoma osobami.

----------


## pkm

Problem z ścianami szczytowymi to głównie problem na etapie wznoszenia budynku, przed zamontowaniem więżby dachowej, szczyt budynku bez rdzeni jest bardzo narażony na porywy wiatru, co roku na budowach ,,pada" wiele szczytów budynków, niszcząc często przy tym stropy.
Dlatego zalecam wykonywać rdzenie, wieńce w ścianie szczytowej, szczególnie jezeli sa wysokie.

----------


## klinkier50

silikaty to super material budowalismy z tego 15 lat na zachodzie obecnie w Polsce! podstawa to pierwsza warstwa! zainterasowanych zapraszam 

[email protected]

----------


## jahani

> Witam klub silikatowców   
> Planuje wykonać ściane 3 warstwową :
> - 12cm Ekoklinkier
> - 2cm pustka powietrzna
> - 20cm styropian
> - 18cm SilkaE
> W tym układzie zaczyna martwić mnie troche osadzenie okien (a niektóre mam spore) w takiej ścianie, wiadomo ze okno powinno być tuz przed warstwą elewacyjna, czyli okna beda 20 cm poza ściana nośna , jak rozwiazywane są takie sytuacje, na czym ewentualnie podpierane sa okna. 
> Czy ktoś juz walczył z tym problemem? moze jakieś zdjecia by sie znalazły?  
> Pozdrawiam .


Witam!
Mam podobny układ: 
ścianę 3 warstwową :
- 12cm Ekoklinkier (cafena) w trakcie
- 1cm pustka powietrzna 
- 16cm styropian
- 18cm Silikat
   i spore okna 
Powiem ci że to trochę kłopot, albo znajdziesz drogie kotwy, albo dobry montaż (jedno i drugie możesz po zwróceniu się do Jareko) albo pokombinujesz. Ja nie zdecydowałem się na ofertę Jareko (mam nadzieje że nie będę żałował) chociaż mam pewne obawy, czy nie lepiej było zapłacić za spokój.
U mnie jest takie rozwiązanie (czasochłonne i zwiększające trochę koszty) i do końca nie jestem z niego zadowolony:
dołem beleczka metalowa 70X30 mm podparta w środku takimi  uchwytami do krokwi, mocowanymi od spodu belki - uchwyt mocowany "do góry nogami". Ma kilka zalet w tym przystępną cenę. Największe okna mam 220x360 cm (4x90) , mniejsze - postawiłem okna tylko na tych uchwytach.
Wiem że to nie jest idealne rozwiązanie, ale zawsze jakieś wyjście!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## tornado17

tanio sprzedam silikaty z Jedlanki:
a) szer. 12 cm 
b) szer. 24 cm 
Zostało mi kilka palet z zeszłego roku

Warszawa Białołęka

----------


## ar_com

Słuchajcie, znajomi mowią mi zebym ocieplił strop garazu jakimś styropkiem 6-10cm , argumentyują to tym ze drzwi garażowe garazu wbudowanego w bryłe budynku nie trzymają ciepła i garaz sie mocna wychładza, twierdzą ze oni tez nie ocieplali na początku tego stropu ale zaraz po 1 zimie odrazu kładli styro bo w pomieszczeniu nad garazem bylo wyraznie chłodno i to ponoć szło od podłogi, zastanawia mnie tez w takim wypadku wychładzanie scian garazu - skoro to silka moze warto by bylo tez od wewnatrz obłozyc moze jakąś wełną 5cm sciany garazu przylejgające do częsci mieszkalnej ??

co o tym myslicie ?

pzdr
art

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Słuchajcie, znajomi mowią mi zebym ocieplił strop garazu jakimś styropkiem 6-10cm , argumentyują to tym ze drzwi garażowe garazu wbudowanego w bryłe budynku nie trzymają ciepła i garaz sie mocna wychładza, twierdzą ze oni tez nie ocieplali na początku tego stropu ale zaraz po 1 zimie odrazu kładli styro bo w pomieszczeniu nad garazem bylo wyraznie chłodno i to ponoć szło od podłogi, zastanawia mnie tez w takim wypadku wychładzanie scian garazu - skoro to silka moze warto by bylo tez od wewnatrz obłozyc moze jakąś wełną 5cm sciany garazu przylejgające do częsci mieszkalnej ??
> 
> co o tym myslicie ?
> 
> pzdr
> art


Rozwiązanie warte rozważenia, żeby ocieplić ścianę miedzy garażem i częścią mieszkalną.
Muszę sprawdzić jak mam u siebie w projekcie.
Myślę, że można też rozważyć zamontowanie chociaż 1-ego kaloryfera w garażu, żeby się tak nie wyziębiało.

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Słuchajcie, znajomi mowią mi zebym ocieplił strop garazu jakimś styropkiem 6-10cm , argumentyują to tym ze drzwi garażowe garazu wbudowanego w bryłe budynku nie trzymają ciepła i garaz sie mocna wychładza, twierdzą ze oni tez nie ocieplali na początku tego stropu ale zaraz po 1 zimie odrazu kładli styro bo w pomieszczeniu nad garazem bylo wyraznie chłodno i to ponoć szło od podłogi, zastanawia mnie tez w takim wypadku wychładzanie scian garazu - skoro to silka moze warto by bylo tez od wewnatrz obłozyc moze jakąś wełną 5cm sciany garazu przylejgające do częsci mieszkalnej ??
> 
> co o tym myslicie ?
> 
> pzdr
> art


Warto!
Koszty nie sa jakieś ogromne a faktycznie można trochę na ogrzewaniu zaoszczędzić.
No i sumienie jakieś takie spokojniejsze...  :Wink2:

----------


## efilo

*ar_com*

ja mam budynek zaprojektowany w silikatach więc projekt od razu to przewiduje - ocieplony jest strop oraz ściana przylegająca do budynku. Styropianem. Po co wełna? W tym wypadku raczej gorsza niż lepsza.

A swoją drogą pytanko. Czy ktoś jakoś ociepla ościeże przy bramie garażowej? Bo jak garaż jest z silikatów to akurat nie jest to zbyt ciepłe miejsce.

----------


## osek

odnośie tego kaloryfera w garażu- to trzeba sie zdecydować  :big tongue:  albo oszczędzamy na energii albo nie ;d
w garażu moze być chłodno, a jeden grzejnik który nie ociepli tego pomieszczenia będize ogromną stratą ciepła jakby nie było  :wink:

----------


## efilo

> odnośie tego kaloryfera w garażu- to trzeba sie zdecydować  albo oszczędzamy na energii albo nie ;d
> w garażu moze być chłodno, a jeden grzejnik który nie ociepli tego pomieszczenia będize ogromną stratą ciepła jakby nie było


he?   :ohmy:  

grzejnik który nie ociepli będzie stratą?  ale o co chodzi?
można bez skrótów myślowych poprosić?

P.S. Ja mam zamiar miec grzejnik - generalnie będzie miał za zadanie grzać.

----------


## osek

> Napisał osek
> 
> odnośie tego kaloryfera w garażu- to trzeba sie zdecydować  albo oszczędzamy na energii albo nie ;d
> w garażu moze być chłodno, a jeden grzejnik który nie ociepli tego pomieszczenia będize ogromną stratą ciepła jakby nie było 
> 
> 
> he?   
> 
> grzejnik który nie ociepli będzie stratą?  ale o co chodzi?
> ...


na rozum  :wink: 
ocieplacie ściane garaz-dom aby jak najmniej ciepła uciekło od domu do garażu- i dalej...
grzejnik w garażu to tak bardziej przesadzajac już- grzejnik na dworzu  :wink: 
aleto nie dom pasywny,tak wiem wiem.  :wink:

----------


## Gosc_gość

> odnośie tego kaloryfera w garażu- to trzeba sie zdecydować  albo oszczędzamy na energii albo nie ;d
> w garażu moze być chłodno, a jeden grzejnik który nie ociepli tego pomieszczenia będize ogromną stratą ciepła jakby nie było


No tak, jak grzejnik nie będzie sterowany to będzie chodził na full i nie będzie to miało sensu, ale jak grzejnik będzie sterowany i będzie się załączał po spadku temperatury poniżej np. 10st lub może więcej, to wcale taką dużą stratę ciepła nie będzie generował. Oczywiście zastosowanie tego jednego grzejnika nie uzasadnia braku przyzwoitego ocieplenia garażu, łącznie z zastosowaniem odpowiedniej jakości bramy garażowej np: bramy Normstahl seria g60 mają współczynnik U=1.0.
http://www.normstahl.pl/pl/produkty/...echniczne.html
Wszystko razem zapewni komfortowe warunki w garażu, nawet dla tych co będą chcieli zrobić tam mały warsztacik i lubią sobie czasem coś podłubać albo przy samochodzie, albo przy czymkolwiek. Czyli np. dla mnie   :big tongue:

----------


## efilo

*osek*
idąc tym rozumowaniem to budynek mieszkalny też nie powinien być ogrzewany.   :Wink2:  

jakbym nie miała grzejnika w garażu to by mi wodomierz zamarzł   :Wink2:  

P.S. Aż taka wielka strata ciepła to nie jest - przecież garaż jest ocieplony tak samo jak reszta domu. Jedynym minusem jest oczywiście brama garażowa która nie dość że wielka to jeszcze od czasu do czasu otwarta.   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## osek

*efilo* grzejnik ten na pewno jest KILKUKROTNIE większą stratą ciepła niż np ocieplenie ściany garaż-dom  :wink: 
poprostu- ilośc potrzebnej dla całego domu energii dzielisz na n-pomieszczeń dodać garaż  :wink: 
moim zdaniem- oszczędzanie energi= mniej na energie  :wink:  a na pewno wiecej zaszczędzi sie nie wkładając grzejnika do garażu  :wink: 
pozdrawiam.

edit: nie bedizesz miała gdzie słoików trzymać  :big tongue:

----------


## efilo

mam pomieszczenie ogrodowe   :big tongue:  

garaż służy do 'przechowywania' aut   :cool:  

niestety kompletnie nie trafiają do mnie Twoje argumenty. ale może dlatego że nie wyobrażam sobie nieogrzewanego garażu.
dla mnie strata ciepła jest wtedy gdy ciepło spiernicza z domu a nie wtedy gdy kocioł pracuje.

P.S. Istniejący grzejnik zawsze można wyłączyć. A jak go nie ma to włączyć już ciężej   :Lol:

----------


## efilo

A może Ty *osek* skoro masz takie 'pasywne zacięcie' poradzisz mi co zrobić z ościeżem przy bramie garażowej. Wbrew temu co możesz sądzić po poprzednich postach zależy mi na wattach   :Wink2:

----------


## Tom.Pakość

Na dniach będę kupował klej do Silki i w hurtowni, gdzie mam rabaty zaproponowali mi cenę 13,70 za worek 25 kg (Izolbet - Zaprawa murarska do silikatów). Cena standardowa to 15 PLN. Wydajność tego kleju w praktyce to ok. 4 kg na m2 muru.
*Dobra ta cena czy nie?*

----------


## efilo

Ja kupowałam Alpol AZ 110 wydajność ok. 5 kg na m2. Cena 16 zł.
Więc Twoja oferta jest super atrakcyjna w stosunku do mojej. Z drugiej strony na klej na cały dom wydałam trochę ponad tysiąc złotych więc za bardzo nie ma o co walczyć. Za to na bloczkach zyskałam 15 tys. I to było Coś.

----------


## osek

*elifo*
mamy odmienne zdanie nt oszczędzania i płacenia mniej za rachunki ; )
dla mnie o jeden wat niepotrzebny wiecej- to strata : D tak jak zakladanie za dużych czy za małych grzejników ;d
(czy nie taniej byłoby pozwolić tej ścianie garaż-dom na nieocieplenie jej i w ten sposób delikatnie ocieplić garaż  :smile:  )
z oscieżą sprawa prosta- styropianem założyć?  :wink:

----------


## ar_com

A jest jakies zagrozenie ze gdy  ocieplimy sciana garazową łaczącą sie z  częscia mieszkalną domu to moze pod tym styropkiem sie dziać cos niedobrego np w postaci grzybka muchomorka   :Wink2:   czy to raczej niemozliwe - tymbardziej na silikacie ?

co myslicie?


art[/quote]

----------


## osek

> A jest jakies zagrozenie ze gdy  ocieplimy sciana garazową łaczącą sie z  częscia mieszkalną domu to moze pod tym styropkiem sie dziać cos niedobrego np w postaci grzybka muchomorka    czy to raczej niemozliwe - tymbardziej na silikacie ?
> 
> co myslicie?
> 
> 
> art


[/quote]

muchomorów nie hodujemy bo są niejadalne ; p
alepytanie dośc ciekawe, kłopot w tym że trudno odpowiedzieć
ale garaż raczej nei należy do szczelnych puszek, dodatkowo ściana ta zawsze jest ocieplna od strony domu, jeśłi pojwaiłaby sie tam jakaś wilgość to powinna dość szybko odparwać... ale to tylko takiemoje zdanie, znawcą nie jestem ; )

----------


## efilo

> A jest jakies zagrozenie ze gdy  ocieplimy sciana garazową łaczącą sie z  częscia mieszkalną domu to moze pod tym styropkiem sie dziać cos niedobrego np w postaci grzybka muchomorka    czy to raczej niemozliwe - tymbardziej na silikacie ?
> 
> co myslicie?
> 
> 
> art


myśle że prawdopodobieństwo bliskie zeru. musiałaby się tam wykraplac para wodna a do tego potrzeba by było żeby po tej stronie garażu było cieplej a ściana ziębiona od strony domu. 

*osek* - myśle że nie mamy o czym dyskutować bo mamy inne podejście. Jeżeli ściana grzałaby od strony garażu to automatycznie ziębiłaby od strony domu. Brr. Ja wyznaję zasadę oszczędność nie za cene komfortu. A że komfort kosztuje watta? Cóż...

Tekstu 'styropianem założyć' nie kumam niestety. Coś więcej powiesz czy to takie nieprzemyślane było?

_Edit:
Zakręcona jestem. Już zdążyłam popytać o innym miejscu (połączenie taras - okno balkonowe) i myślałam że o tym piszesz. Co do garażu to brzmi prosto ale nie wiem jak to połączyć z bramą garażową - żeby nie zabierać szerokości wjazdu. Jest taki materiał podobny do styropianu który ma dużo lepszy współczynnik lambda i można dać cieniutką warstwę._

----------


## It****

> Witam klub silikatowców   
> Planuje wykonać ściane 3 warstwową :
> - 12cm Ekoklinkier
> - 2cm pustka powietrzna
> - 20cm styropian
> - 18cm SilkaE
> W tym układzie zaczyna martwić mnie troche osadzenie okien (a niektóre mam spore) w takiej ścianie, wiadomo ze okno powinno być tuz przed warstwą elewacyjna, czyli okna beda 20 cm poza ściana nośna , jak rozwiazywane są takie sytuacje, na czym ewentualnie podpierane sa okna. 
> Czy ktoś juz walczył z tym problemem? moze jakieś zdjecia by sie znalazły?  
> Pozdrawiam .


Witaj.
U nas wykonawca od okien zamontuje takie skrzynki z płyt OSB. Na tym po wymurowaniu elewacji zamontuje okna. Twierdzi, że takie rozwiązanie sprawdziło mu się bardziej niż jakieś mocowanie za pomocą styroduru.

Ja mam inny teraz problem - przerzuciłam cały wątek i jeszcze pogooglałam w sieci. Czy ktoś wie, gdzie (jakiej firmy) mogę dostać *puszki wentylacyjne* do ściany osłonowej ale o wymiarach około* 9,5 cm?* Te standardowe do klinkieru mają 11 cm, a ja będę miała elewację z silikatowej cegiełki łupanej. No i klops ...

Przy okazji - dla tych co szukają kotew łączących ściany 3w polecam Koelnera (tańsze niż Habe), oraz system do nadproży JORDAHL & PFEIFER.

pozdrawiam
Iwona

----------


## lus

Czy ktoś budował z silikatów litewskich ?

----------


## Gore_

Wszyscy tak zarobieni że nikt nic nie pisze, szkoda bo mam dylemat czy budować na klej czy zaprawę?
Mam pytanie do tych co wybudowali czy poraz drugi też budowalibyście na klej/zaprawe?
Wiem że temat był już dyskutowanya ale ja nie jestem przekonany a musze sie szybko zdecydować.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Wszyscy tak zarobieni że nikt nic nie pisze, szkoda bo mam dylemat czy budować na klej czy zaprawę?
> Mam pytanie do tych co wybudowali czy poraz drugi też budowalibyście na klej/zaprawe?
> Wiem że temat był już dyskutowanya ale ja nie jestem przekonany a musze sie szybko zdecydować.


Mi ekipa będzie budować na klej, bo tak sobie zażyczyłem, ale dlaczego to sam w zasadzie nie wiem  :Roll:  
nie chciało mi się zgłębiać tematu, może na klej będzie ładniej wyglądać   :Wink2:

----------


## TINEK

> Mi ekipa będzie budować na klej, bo tak sobie zażyczyłem, ale dlaczego to sam w zasadzie nie wiem  
> nie chciało mi się zgłębiać tematu, może na klej będzie ładniej wyglądać


Witam
Ja budowałem na klej i mam wrażenie, że rok temu miałem tak samo mocne argumenty jak Kristoforus   :big grin:  .
Czy drugi raz bym się zdecydował - nie wiem. Ścianki działowe murowali na zaprawę (klej sie skończył) i jest w moim odczuciu tak samo dobrze
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## bst

Jak masz super ekipe, i zacznie rowno, to rob na klej..
Ale zadnych zalet w stosunku do zaprawy nie widze, a biorac pod uwage jak silka reaguje z niektorymi klejami, ze mozna mur rekami rozbierac  :wink:  to ja wybralem zaprawe. I tak dom jest tynkowany i obkladany styropianem wiec jaka tu zaleta z kleju. Wewnatrz i tak przewody pewnie polozysz po wierzchu, wiec super rowna powietrzchnia Cie raczej nie interesuje..

----------


## godin

> Napisał Kristofuros
> 
> Mi ekipa będzie budować na klej, bo tak sobie zażyczyłem, ale dlaczego to sam w zasadzie nie wiem  
> nie chciało mi się zgłębiać tematu, może na klej będzie ładniej wyglądać  
> 
> 
> Witam
> Ja budowałem na klej i mam wrażenie, że rok temu miałem tak samo mocne argumenty jak Kristoforus   .
> Czy drugi raz bym się zdecydował - nie wiem. Ścianki działowe murowali na zaprawę (klej sie skończył) i jest w moim odczuciu tak samo dobrze
> ...


A ja mam mieszankę "wybuchową" Pierwsze dwie warstwy są murowane na zaprawę (zaprawa + Isomur + zaprawa + silikat) a wszystkie powyżej na klej...Różnica w grubości i kolorze (klej biały)  :smile:

----------


## asiaf1

Mam pytanie. Czy jeżeli do budowy mam wyliczone przez architekta bloczki silikatowe 333x240x198, 333x120x198, 333x18x198, bez problemu mogę je zastąpić bloczkami długości zamiast 333 np 505 lub 255 bez problemu? Co oznacza klasa bloczków 15 lub 20? Powinny być drążone czy też nie? Jak wybrać silikaty? Pytam bo po przeliczeniu bloczków wskazanych przez architekta i po sprawdzeniu cen już na samych 24-kach tracimy ponad 3000zł.

----------


## Adam_bl80

Klasa 15 i 20 to wytrzymałość na ściskanie w N/mm2. Na ściany nadziemia używa się zazwyczaj bloczki drążone klasy 15, bloczki pełne na piwnice. Ze względów konstrukcyjnych można zamienić bloczki Silki na bloczki np. grupy silikaty. Bloczki z grupy silikaty mają inną wysokość- 22cm, trzeba sprawdzić ilość warstw w pionie, będzie pewnie inna. Jeżeli architekt projektując otwory okienne i drzwiowe brał pod uwagę wymiary modułowe Silki, po zmianie producenta może być więcej odpadów.

----------


## godin

> ... Ze względów konstrukcyjnych można zamienić bloczki Silki na bloczki np. grupy silikaty. Bloczki z grupy silikaty mają inną wysokość- 22cm, trzeba sprawdzić ilość warstw w pionie, będzie pewnie inna. Jeżeli architekt projektując otwory okienne i drzwiowe brał pod uwagę wymiary modułowe Silki, po zmianie producenta może być więcej odpadów.


Można też dopasować otwory okienne i drzwiowe do danego materiału, z którego są budowane ściany (dokonując tym samym modyfikacji w projekcie) wtedy odpadów będzie mniej  :Wink2:  My oryginalnie mieliśmy Silkę a budujemy z Grupy Silikatów  :cool:   :smile:

----------


## magos

Mam pytanie do budujacych z polskich silikatow-jakiej sa jakosci, od jakiegoproducenta kupiliscie?
Chcemy budowac z silki,chcemy wiedziec najpierw ktora warto kupic, pozniej bedziemy szukac wg.ceny.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ja budowałem z silikatów z Jedlanki - jakość była ok, murowałem na tradycyjną zaprawę, rozważałem murowanie na klej ale uznałem że niepotrzebnie wydał bym pieniądze. 
Ja ściany zewnętrzne murowałem z 24, wewnętrzne nośne z 18 a działówki z 12. 
Te wewnętrzne z 18 to był mój pomysł a architekt nie wybił mi go z głowy. 
Jak już kombinować to odwrotnie tzn. 18 na zewnątrz a 24 w środku.

Własnymi siłami kładłem elektrykę - po tej akcji rozumiem dlaczego niektórzy elektrycy chcą większą kasę za wykonanie instalacji w silikatach.
Wywiercenie  gniazd na puszki zabiera dużo więcej czasu i siły niż w innych materiałach.

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Ja zbudowałem z silikatów z Teodorów - zastrzeżeń do materiału nie miałem
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## Zonzi

*Magos* 
Jak sie zaczynalismy budowac w sierpniu 2007 to pytanie nie bylo o producenta tylko kto bedzie chcial sprzedac silikaty bo wszystko szlo na duze budowy. Mamy Jedlanke i jest ok, bardzo malo odpadow.  

Co do wiercenia puszek to trzeba kupic porzadna koronke diamentowa. Papraki robia zwyklymi do betonu komorkowego i dziwia sie ze im nie idzie. W markecie koszt ok 160 PLN. Wiertlo sie tepi po ok 15 puszkach ale mozna nawiercac wstepnie porzadnym wiertlem a pozniej  koronka.

----------


## kania_nowa

a co z XELLA? ok?

----------


## krysia2006

w skrócie, mam silikaty grubości 24, potem wełna 15, pustka i elewacja z cegiełek silikatowych, mieszkamy i jest super, miły klimat, ciepło, może nawet za ciepło dzięki kominkowi i polecam wszystkim domy z silikatów...

cieszę się także że wybraliśmy silikaty 24, jednak trochę wiercenia było, myslimy jeszcze o odkurzaczu centralnym i czarno widze grubość 18...

to tyle, ale zostało mi troche elewacyjnej cegły, czy ktoś robił z takiej cegły słupki ogrodzeniowe????, co o tym myślicie??

----------


## filipek

> to tyle, ale zostało mi troche elewacyjnej cegły, czy ktoś robił z takiej cegły słupki ogrodzeniowe????, co o tym myślicie??


Cześć

Ja zamierzam zrobić. Pomaluję Sarsilem i bedzie OK, zastanawiam się tylo czy dać dodatkowo jakiś kolor.

pozdr
filipek

----------


## piwalek

Ja mam 24cm na zewnątrz i 11cm na działowych - wszystko sprowadzone z Niemiec bo budowę rozpocząłem w zeszłym roku kiedy na pytanie "Czy dostanę Silkę?" słyszałem odp. "Panie, może za 3-4 miesiące ale bez żadnej gwarancji"...

Cena była dość atrakcyjna ale najważniejsza była niesamowita jakość!

W środku zabrakło mi jakieś 5m2 bloczków które robotnicy sami kupili u lokalnego dystrybutora - jak mi potem pokazali w porównaniu z niemieckim odpowiednikiem to były marnej jakości bloczki (kruche, niewymiarowe itp.)

Ogólnie - polecam bardzo silikaty ale tylko te "dobre"

Pozdr.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Ogólnie - polecam bardzo silikaty ale tylko te "dobre"
> 
> Pozdr.


A jakie są konkretnie te nie"dobre" ?? bo ja się na razie z takimi nie spotkałem.
Może do tej pory nie spotkałem tych "dobrych" ?   :Roll:  ?

----------


## piwalek

No przyznam szczerze że nie wiem co mi robotnicy kupili (chyba to była Silka Xelli) ale nie to że były one jakieś tragiczne czy złe... tylko w porównaniu z tymi niemieckimi wypadały znacznie gorzej. Te niemieckie miały bardzo gładką powierzchnię, były idealnie równe, nie kruszyły się, nie pękały... a z tej polskiej nawet z tych kilku metrów zostały odpady (z niemieckiej było 0 odpadów).

Nota bene dlatego zamawiając 24cm zostało mi kilka palet extra (bo myślałem że jednak jakieś odpady będą), a na działówkach ciut nie doszacowałem...  :wink:

----------


## magos

Dzieki za odpowiedzi  :big grin:  

*Piwalek*-a mozesz napisac skad sprowadzales silke i jak organizowales transport,niemiecki czy z Polski?Tez rozwazamy taka opcje  :Wink2:

----------


## piwalek

Producent tego co ja brałem jest tu:
http://www.heidelberger-kalksandstein.de/

Transport był z okolic trójmiasta (facet woził tam jakieś zboże i wracał pusty). Problem był trochę z rozładunkiem palet bo ciężarówki nie miały HDS-a ale przy odrobinie cierpliwości i pomyślunku jakoś daliśmy sobie radę  :wink: 

Jak chcerz to mogę dać namiary na faceta na priv-a

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## asiaf1

> No przyznam szczerze że nie wiem co mi robotnicy kupili (chyba to była Silka Xelli) ale nie to że były one jakieś tragiczne czy złe... tylko w porównaniu z tymi niemieckimi wypadały znacznie gorzej. Te niemieckie miały bardzo gładką powierzchnię, były idealnie równe, nie kruszyły się, nie pękały... a z tej polskiej nawet z tych kilku metrów zostały odpady (z niemieckiej było 0 odpadów).
> 
> Nota bene dlatego zamawiając 24cm zostało mi kilka palet extra (bo myślałem że jednak jakieś odpady będą), a na działówkach ciut nie doszacowałem...


Dzisiaj bysliśmy w składzie budowlnym i oglądalismi materiały na ściany m. in. ytong (wygladał kiepsko) oraz silikaty xella - bardzo gładkie i równe, chyba się zdecydujemy, a ceny (brutto) jakie nam zaproponowano to:
24 - 6,50zł
18 - 5,20zł
12 - 3,80zł
Co do ceny stali, zaporoponowano nam:
fi 6 - 3,45zł
10 - 3,30zł
14 - 3,25zł
Czy uważacie że ceny są do przyjęcia?
Zapomniała jeszcze o bloczkach fundamentowych Certus B20 (24)
4 zł brutto.

----------


## Gorgio

Witam.

Planuję budować z silikatów. Mnie zaproponowano następujące ceny (brutto):

z Przysieczyna (transport - 80 km)
25 - 4,48
24 - 4,38
18 - 3,74
12 - 2,47

z Ostrołęki (transport - 310 km)
25 - 4,68
12 - 2,66

----------


## magos

jaka roznica w cenie do xelii  :smile:

----------


## asiaf1

> Witam.
> 
> Planuję budować z silikatów. Mnie zaproponowano następujące ceny (brutto):
> 
> z Przysieczyna (transport - 80 km)
> 25 - 4,48
> 24 - 4,38
> 18 - 3,74
> 12 - 2,47
> ...


Centy atrakcyjne, ale z tego co wiem to bloczki te sa mniejsze od xelli więc trzeba ich więcej.

----------


## OGC

Witajcie silikatowcy  :smile: 
Szukacie materiału, a u mnie leży około 10 palet silikatów 24. Miałem je źle policzone.
Naprawdę bardzo tanio odstąpię. Muszę sobie uporządkować wreszcie działkę a te palety mi przeszkadzają. Jak ktoś potrzebuje z okolic Wieliczka, Kraków to dajcie znać. Ja nie chcę na tym zarabiać tylko chcę się tego pozbyć. OKAZJA !!!
Nie wierzę że nikt nie chce zaoszczędzić. Pieniądze przydadzą się przy wykończeniówce. Każdy 1000 zł zaoszczędzony teraz na pewno ucieszy oko przy późniejszych etapach budowy (wiem coś o tym).

----------


## psulek

Hello Silikatowcy,

Mam pytanie do budujących na klej - ile kleju poszło wam średnio na metr kwadratowy ściany? Producenci podają jedno, ale to chyba tylko dla warunków idealnych jest - bo zawsze są jakieś straty dodatkowe związane z rozrobieniem i nałożeniem zaprawy.

No i czy ktoś wie, gdzie można w okolicach Piaseczna pod Wa-wą kupić kilenię skrzynkową do kleju ?

Pozdrawiam

Paweł

----------


## inches

> Producent tego co ja brałem jest tu:
> http://www.heidelberger-kalksandstein.de/
> 
> Transport był z okolic trójmiasta (facet woził tam jakieś zboże i wracał pusty). Problem był trochę z rozładunkiem palet bo ciężarówki nie miały HDS-a ale przy odrobinie cierpliwości i pomyślunku jakoś daliśmy sobie radę 
> 
> Jak chcerz to mogę dać namiary na faceta na priv-a
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam,
dokładnie które brałeś? Czy Quadro o grubości 24 jest odpowiednikiem silki 24? Są tutaj też takie bardzo szerokie i wysokie. Wydawałoby się, że szybko będzie się budować. Jak one kształtują się cenowo.
Niesety ja po niemiecku ni w ząb. Nie mogę się doczytać jakie mają klasy wytrzymałości. Proszę o info.

----------


## MCB

.

----------


## inches

> Napisał e_tomi
> 
> Witam
> 
> Wczoraj dowiadywałem się o ceny silikatów i tak w jednym składzie Silka: N24 - 7,10 zł, N18 - 5,80 z transportem i rozładunkiem, w drugim składzie mieli silikaty z Barlinka( jakaś nowa produkcja) N24 - 5,4 zł + ok. 10 % za transport i rozładunek. Słyszeliście o bloczkach silikatowych z Barlinka?
> 
> 
> Ponawiam pytanie o bloczki silikatowe z *Barlinka.* Czy słyszeliście o nich coś i macie jakiś kontakt, bo jakoś nie mogę znaleźć w sieci?


Właśnie zaczynam lekturę
http://silikatybarlinek.pl/

----------


## asiaf1

A u nas coś się zaczęło.....fotki poniżej  :smile:

----------


## asiaf1

Witam, czym ciąć silkę? Najlepiej bez prądu bo u nas budowa na agregacie....

----------


## Blanka J.

Jakie są wady działówek o gr. 8 cm z silikatów?
Z góry dziekuję za rady.

Blanka

----------


## filipek

> Jakie są wady działówek o gr. 8 cm z silikatów?
> Z góry dziekuję za rady.
> 
> Blanka


że są cieniutkie. U mnie hydraulicy przy podkuwaniu wybili dziurę na drugą stronę i raz tynkarze przy powiekszaniu otworu na puszkę, ale po zachlapaniu zaprawą jest OK.
Przy murowaniu kazałem co którąś warstwę kłaść drut 6.

Pozdr
filipek

----------


## brachol

> Witam, czym ciąć silkę? Najlepiej bez prądu bo u nas budowa na agregacie....


jak bez pradu to specjalna gilotyna ale koszztuje cos kolo 1000 zl z tego co pamietam

----------

> Jakie są wady działówek o gr. 8 cm z silikatów?
> Blanka


Ja zdecydowałem się na działówki z bloczków 12cm. Koszt nieco większy, ale brak problemów związanych z przekuwaniem się na drugą stronę ściany przy pracach instalacyjnych. A i ościeżnice zamontowane na takich ścianach wyglądają tak bardziej, hmmm... poważnie...  :Lol:  

A tak poza tym polecam silikaty. Podczas ostatnich upałów temp na zewnątrz od strony tarasu wynosiła 37-38 st.C, zaś w środku przy uchylonych oknach temperatura podniosła się przez cały dzień z 21,5 do 23st. - caaałkiem przyjemnie...  :cool:  

Pzdr.,

----------


## Vafel

Hmm...

A takie połączenie jak beton komórkowy w ścianach zewnętrznych i silikaty jako działówki? Ściany zewnętrzne ciepłe, a dzięki silikatom w środku dobra izolacyjność akustyczna między pomieszczeniami, no i jest masa, żeby była akumulacyjność cieplna.

Co o tym myślicie? Czy takie połączenie może sprawić jakieś problemy (nie wiem, np. pękanie na styku silikatów i BK lub coś w tym stylu)?

----------


## Wakmen

> Jakie są wady działówek o gr. 8 cm z silikatów?
> Z góry dziekuję za rady.
> 
> Blanka


Zbyt cieńkie by wiercić w nich udarem lub kuc młotem. Bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo, że popękają.

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam, czym ciąć silkę? Najlepiej bez prądu bo u nas budowa na agregacie....


Ja nie znam innego, skutecznego rozwiązania jak tylko ciąć dużym fleksem.

----------


## Wakmen

> Hmm...
> 
> A takie połączenie jak beton komórkowy w ścianach zewnętrznych i silikaty jako działówki? Ściany zewnętrzne ciepłe, a dzięki silikatom w środku dobra izolacyjność akustyczna między pomieszczeniami, no i jest masa, żeby była akumulacyjność cieplna.
> 
> Co o tym myślicie? Czy takie połączenie może sprawić jakieś problemy (nie wiem, np. pękanie na styku silikatów i BK lub coś w tym stylu)?


Nie zaleca się mieszania dwóch różnych materiałów budowlanych przy stawianiu ścian i uważam, że jeżeli zdecydowałeś się na BK to przy nim pozostań. Twoje oczekiwania wobec silikatów mogą być niedocenione.

----------


## Vafel

> Nie zaleca się mieszania dwóch różnych materiałów budowlanych przy stawianiu ścian i uważam, że jeżeli zdecydowałeś się na BK to przy nim pozostań. Twoje oczekiwania wobec silikatów mogą być niedocenione.


Nie zaleca się? Ale dlaczego?

I co rozumiesz przez stwierdzenie, że moje oczekiwania wobec silikatów "mogą być niedocenione"? Chodzi Ci o to, że ta izolacyjność akustyczna wcale nie jest taka super?

----------


## tosinek

Szanowni,
ja mam 24 silikatu na zwenątrz, a działówki z maxa 12 cm. Jest cicho - fakt, działa jak klima - fakt. Wierci się świetnie, w maxie duzo ciężej. I tyle

----------


## Zonzi

*Vafel*
Takie polaczenie jest jak najbardziej OK. Musisz tylko dopilnowac zeby zbrojenie pod dzialowki bylo dopasowane do wagi silikatow. Jak juz nawet producenci reklamuja system 20 to bedzie ok   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam
T.

----------


## inches

U mnie będzie; ściany zewnętrzne silka 24, działówki 12. Chcieliśmy calość z jednego materiału. Cóż fachowcy się trochę pomęczą, a mąż sprawi sobie porządny sprzęt do majsterkowania z czego akurat jest bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## odlo78

witam,

może komus zostało trochę połówek N24 (wymiar 115x240x220) - pilnie poszukuję , okolice Otwocka

----------


## Pitu-pitu

> Napisał Pitu-pitu
> 
> ... My mamy w projekcie 18cm i jak do tej pory nie wzbudzało to we mnie poważniejszych obaw..po lekturze tych kilku stron juz zakiełkowały wątpliowści..
> 
> dodam, ze warunki gruntowe mamy średnie.. architekt przy adaptacji z ław 60' zrobił 100' -najpierw podejrzewalam, ze szykuje nam bunkier   ale jak przyjrzałam się badaniom geologicznym i ciężarowi silki to uwierzyłam..  ...
> 
> 
> Co to znaczy warunki gruntowe średnie? Na jakiś podmogłych terenach, czy torfowiskach? Z taką łąwą to stawia się na terenach górniczych i przy takiej szerokości ławy trzeba dołorzyć stali mimimum 6 prętów z podwójnymi strzemionami bo sam beton to niewiele pomoże.
> Po drugie Silka 18 nie jest dużo cięższa od Porothermu 25.


Dawno mnie nie było - spieszę z odpowiedzią.. _wierzchnią warstwę stanowi gleba roślinna o grubości 0,4m. Warstwa I - gliny piaszczyste,miękkoplastyczne Il=0,673 (cokolwiek to znaczy  ) i warstwa IA - gliny piaszczyste plastyczne Il=0,340. Woda gruntowa jaką sączenie.Głębokość występowania 1,7m._
tak więc nie najlepiej..  :Confused:  działka ma lekki spadek na południe.. wolę, zeby dom mi nie zjechał  :Lol:

----------


## odlo78

czy dawaliście zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi ?  jest to zalecane na stronie grupy silikaty
albo może dawaliście spoinę pionową na odcinku pod oknem ?

----------


## Zonzi

Nie dawalem zbrojenia i kilka rysek jeszcze przed tynkami sie zdarzylo. Nigdy nie dopilnujesz zeby wszystkie cegly byly na zakladke. Daj pod oknem na pelna spoine i powinno byc dobrze. 

Radze tez zwrocic fachowcom uwage zeby polewali cegly woda przy obecnych temperaturach. Silikaty bardziej pija wode a przy klejeniu ma to duze znaczenie. 

Zastanawiam sie co wybudowac z 3 palet N24 co mi zostaly   :big grin:   To w sumie 10.5 -  11  m2 ściany. Smietnik i grill ?

----------


## odlo78

u mnie murują na zaprawe tradycyjną nie na klej
a w dodatku narzekają że bloczki ciężkie bo zamokły na składzie - a ja się po cichu cieszę że są wilgotne - to tak nie piją 
no aż się prosi żeby śmietnik wybudować z resztek w końcu z tego przede wszystkim silikaty sa znane (głównie ich przeciwnikom )

----------


## TINEK

> Nie dawalem zbrojenia i kilka rysek jeszcze przed tynkami sie zdarzylo. Nigdy nie dopilnujesz zeby wszystkie cegly byly na zakladke. Daj pod oknem na pelna spoine i powinno byc dobrze. 
> 
> Radze tez zwrocic fachowcom uwage zeby polewali cegly woda przy obecnych temperaturach. Silikaty bardziej pija wode a przy klejeniu ma to duze znaczenie. 
> 
> Zastanawiam sie co wybudowac z 3 palet N24 co mi zostaly    To w sumie 10.5 -  11  m2 ściany. Smietnik i grill ?


Ja stosowałem zbrojenie
Już ktoś o to pytał, nawet na 39 stronie wątku fotkę wkleiłem
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> Nie zaleca się mieszania dwóch różnych materiałów budowlanych przy stawianiu ścian i uważam, że jeżeli zdecydowałeś się na BK to przy nim pozostań. Twoje oczekiwania wobec silikatów mogą być niedocenione.
> 
> 
> Nie zaleca się? Ale dlaczego?
> 
> I co rozumiesz przez stwierdzenie, że moje oczekiwania wobec silikatów "mogą być niedocenione"? Chodzi Ci o to, że ta izolacyjność akustyczna wcale nie jest taka super?


Przy tak cieńkiej ścianie nawet nie zauważysz różnicy w dzwiękochłonności obu ścian a później będziesz jeszcze rozczarowany, że źle Ci wymurowali, że bardzo twardze, że musisz zastosować specjalne kołki by powiesić coś ciężkiego (bo są pustki powietrzne.

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Pitu-pitu
> 
> ...


*wierzchnią warstwę stanowi gleba roślinna o grubości 0,4m.* - trzeba wywieźć. Obowiązkowo.
*gliny piaszczyste,miękkoplastyczne Il=0,673* - rewelacyjnie. Lepij nie mogłeś trafić. Ja mam tak samo i wielu z 70% budujących się na tym forum.
*gliny piaszczyste plastyczne Il=0,340* - tutaj już jest więcej mas zbity, nasiąkliwych ale nie na tyle by sobie włosy wyrywać. 
*Woda gruntowa jaką sączenie.Głębokość występowania 1,7m.* - Ten jedyny parametr z wymienionych wyżej, ma wpływ na budynk i szerokość (wielkość) ław. Chyba wszystko jasne?

----------


## Drapi

Witam wszystkich.
Mam pytanie do fachowców:
czy z kształtek nadprożowych U24 mogę wykonać wieniec?
czy ktoś tak zrobił i jak wygląda sprawa z kosztami w porównaniu do tradycyjnego wieńca?

----------


## Daga&Adam

Panowie (i Panie), a co powiecie na:

http://allegro.pl/item404954216_cegl...ustak_t18.html
http://allegro.pl/item404954570_cegl...ustak_t24.html

?

18-stka po 2,71 pln
24-ka po 3,26 pln

Cena LOCO Bilgoraj (Lubelskie) - produkuje to firma MEGOLA od paru dobrych lat, wiecej informacji:

http://www.megola.com.pl/dzial/silikaty

Bezposrednio u nich wychodzi to troche drozej - u posrednika taniej, bo biora tego w gigantycznych ilosciach od lat.

Sam zastanawiam sie nad silikatami i biore wlasnie te pod uwage - transport mam zalatwiony za 1,3k pln za TIRa na ktorego wchodzi 1320 szt (22 palety). Zaladunek gratis, rozladunek jakies smieszne pieniadze (wynajecie na godzine koparki z "widlami" zamiast lyzki - ok. 100 pln). Do tego jeszcze trzeba doliczyc 22 palety po bodajze ok 20 pln (mozna potem sprzedac).

Podsumowujac:

- bloczki: 1320 * 3,26 = 4303,2 pln
- palety: 22 * 20 = 440 pln
- transport: 1300 pln
- rozladunek: 100 pln

SUMA: 6143,2 / 1320 szt = 4,65 pln / szt, czyli ok 75 pln / m2 muru.

Ktos u nich juz kupowal ?  :smile: 
Troche sie boje silikatow ale tylko pod wzgledem dostepnosci - w okolicy zadna hurtownia nim nie handluje  :sad:  Ale wychodzi mi zapotrzebowanie akurat na niecale 3 TIRy, jakby ew. braklo paru bloczkow to mozna betonem komorkowym dorobic  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Witam wszystkich.
> Mam pytanie do fachowców:
> czy z kształtek nadprożowych U24 mogę wykonać wieniec?
> czy ktoś tak zrobił i jak wygląda sprawa z kosztami w porównaniu do tradycyjnego wieńca?


Przeciez plyta stropowa musi sie laczyc z wiencem - zbrojenie stropu musi byc zakotwione w wiencu! Jak chcesz zakotwic prety jak w tym wiencu z obu stron masz "scianke" ?  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Daga&Adam

I jeszcze mam do Was pytanie! Szczegolnie do tych, co ich murarze narzekali na wage silki. Przeciez jeden bloczek wazy tylko ok 15 kg ?? Lzejsze to od bloczka betonowego. Nie myle sie ?  :smile:  Jezeli tak to sie dziwie.. Wlasnie skonczylismy murowac piwnice ze standardowych bloczkow betonowych (30kg jeden) - poszlo dokladnie 5 tys sztuk (150 ton), kazda sztuka musiala byc recznie spuszczona korytkiem w dol i podana murarzowi - kazdy kamien byl cztery razy podnoszony i przenoszony nim wyladowal na murze i nikt nie narzekal...  :Smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Drapi

Przeciez plyta stropowa musi sie laczyc z wiencem - zbrojenie stropu musi byc zakotwione w wiencu! Jak chcesz zakotwic prety jak w tym wiencu z obu stron masz "scianke" ?  :smile: 
pozdr.[/quote]

Akurat w naszym domku nie ma stropu tylko sufit podwieszany do dolnego pasa wiązarów dachowych

----------


## bst

> I jeszcze mam do Was pytanie! Szczegolnie do tych, co ich murarze narzekali na wage silki. Przeciez jeden bloczek wazy tylko ok 15 kg ??
> pozdr.


ee nie wiem jaka masz silke.. ale E24 wazy ok 25kg/bloczek

----------


## Daga&Adam

> ee nie wiem jaka masz silke.. ale E24 wazy ok 25kg/bloczek


Hm.



```
Blok T-24
Przeznaczenie - ścianki działowe, konstrukcyjne, fundamentowe
Dane techniczne Wymiar 	250×240×220
Masa ok. 	18 kg
```

"oryginalna" Silka E24 to:

333 x 240 x 198

Czyli przy tej samej grubosci ma 660cm2 VS 550cm2 - roznica niewielka ale po fotkach widac, ze ten "moj" T-24 ma wiecej pionowych otworow. Troche mnie martwi niestandardowa wysokosc - 22cm. Czy jest jakis popularny np. beton komorkowy tej wysokosci, w razie jakby mi zabraklo tej silki ?
pozdr.

----------


## slawek.stepien

Witam

Ten temat ma już kilka lat, więc może użytkownicy domów z silki wypowiedzą się jak się mieszka. 

Dla ułatwienia proszę o wypowiedzi osób które budowały z silki i ocieplały styropianem.

Czy zmienilibyście styropian na wełnę i czy to ma jakieś znaczenie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## asiaf1

> I jeszcze mam do Was pytanie! Szczegolnie do tych, co ich murarze narzekali na wage silki. Przeciez jeden bloczek wazy tylko ok 15 kg ?? Lzejsze to od bloczka betonowego. Nie myle sie ?  Jezeli tak to sie dziwie.. Wlasnie skonczylismy murowac piwnice ze standardowych bloczkow betonowych (30kg jeden) - poszlo dokladnie 5 tys sztuk (150 ton), kazda sztuka musiala byc recznie spuszczona korytkiem w dol i podana murarzowi - kazdy kamien byl cztery razy podnoszony i przenoszony nim wyladowal na murze i nikt nie narzekal... 
> pozdr.



Witam, u nas murarze byli od poczatku świadomi że będzie silka, która troche waży i nic nie marudzili ani teraz jak zaczęli murować. Muszę napisać że silka xelli wygląda nieźle, równa i biała  :smile:  polecam
A

----------


## nabial

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> Nie zaleca się mieszania dwóch różnych materiałów budowlanych przy stawianiu ścian i uważam, że jeżeli zdecydowałeś się na BK to przy nim pozostań. Twoje oczekiwania wobec silikatów mogą być niedocenione.
> 
> 
> Nie zaleca się? Ale dlaczego?
> 
> I co rozumiesz przez stwierdzenie, że moje oczekiwania wobec silikatów "mogą być niedocenione"? Chodzi Ci o to, że ta izolacyjność akustyczna wcale nie jest taka super?


można mieszać - spójrz tylko na stronę xella.pl i zauważ, że lansują taki system - ściany zewnętrzne beton komórkowy, ściany wewnątrz - silka
a propos silikatów - u mnie cały budynek z silki, bez mieszania  :smile: 
zapraszam do dziennika budowy
a propos cięcia - cięli flexem do betonu o średnicy 23 cm (parę ich poszło na cała budowę - ale jedna sztuka kosztuje ok 55 zł, więc niezbyt wiele - musi byc taka o przerywanej co parę cm krawędzi- trochę pyli, ale za to szybciej przecina

----------


## nabial

> Napisał Drapi
> 
> Witam wszystkich.
> Mam pytanie do fachowców:
> czy z kształtek nadprożowych U24 mogę wykonać wieniec?
> czy ktoś tak zrobił i jak wygląda sprawa z kosztami w porównaniu do tradycyjnego wieńca?
> 
> 
> Przeciez plyta stropowa musi sie laczyc z wiencem - zbrojenie stropu musi byc zakotwione w wiencu! Jak chcesz zakotwic prety jak w tym wiencu z obu stron masz "scianke" ? 
> pozdr.


jak sama nazwa wskazuje są to profile nadprożowe, a nie wieńcowe - nie nadają się do wieńca, chyba że do tego nad ścianką kolankową, ale z drugiej strony jeżeli ścianka kolankowa ma byc sztywna to powinna byc połączona słupkami z wieńcem ścianki kolankowej i wieńcem poniżej - zatem nie sądze, aby warto było kombinować, tym bardziej że tanie nie są, szalunek w deskach wyjdzie taniej - a że efekt estetyczny gorszy.........po ociepleniu i zatynkowaniu nie będzie widać  :smile:

----------


## jahani

> Cena LOCO Bilgoraj (Lubelskie) - produkuje to firma MEGOLA od paru dobrych lat, wiecej informacji:
> 
> http://www.megola.com.pl/dzial/silikaty


Ja brałem u nich (za pośrednictwem), w tamtym roku (tj. marzec 2007) i jak na razie sciany stoją, nic sie nie zawaliło (odpukać w nie malowane)  :smile: 
Bloczki o wymiarach dl. 50 cm, szer 18 wys 22, ale nie widzę ich w obecnej  ofercie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Ja brałem u nich (za pośrednictwem), w tamtym roku (tj. marzec 2007) i jak na razie sciany stoją, nic sie nie zawaliło (odpukać w nie malowane) 
> Bloczki o wymiarach dl. 50 cm, szer 18 wys 22, ale nie widzę ich w obecnej  ofercie.


Dzieki piekne. Ja niestety bede musial budowac na szerokosc 24cm, kierbudowi nie bardzo sie widzi 18-stka. Mi w sumie tez - jakas taka cienka  :wink:  Mniejsza akumulacyjnosc i problematyczne bruzdowanie.. Boje sie tylko ciecia  :smile:  Bloczki betonowe (pelne) bez problemu mozna kilkoma uderzeniami duzego mlotka uwalic rowno na wymagana dlugosc. Silikatow nie ma szans ? Trzeba koniecznie ciac ??

BTW. Kolega ktory pisal ze cieli "flexem 23 cm srednicy" - flex jak rozumiem to poprostu katowka ?  :wink: 
pozdr.

----------


## jahani

> Dzieki piekne. Ja niestety bede musial budowac na szerokosc 24cm, kierbudowi nie bardzo sie widzi 18-stka. Mi w sumie tez - jakas taka cienka  Mniejsza akumulacyjnosc i problematyczne bruzdowanie.. Boje sie tylko ciecia  Bloczki betonowe (pelne) bez problemu mozna kilkoma uderzeniami duzego mlotka uwalic rowno na wymagana dlugosc. Silikatow nie ma szans ? Trzeba koniecznie ciac ??
> 
> BTW. Kolega ktory pisal ze cieli "flexem 23 cm srednicy" - flex jak rozumiem to poprostu katowka ? 
> pozdr.


1. Rzeczywiście problematyczne bruzdowanie 
2. Najlepiej ciąć, chociaż młotkiem murarskim też można  rozłupać - a ubytki wypełnić zaprawą
3. tak flex to po prostu kątówka

----------


## nabial

23 cm średnicy, bo większe są duużo droższe. Nacinają do pełnej grubości flexa z 4 stron bloczek, a potem puk młotkiem i odpada tyle, ile trzeba, równiutko  :smile:

----------


## slawek.stepien

cześć

Domyślam się , że można przerobć projekt gotowy z porothermu 30 na silke 18, więc prosze Was o podpowiedź czy znacie kogoś kto takie rzeczy robi za niezbyt dużą kasę - najlepiej z okolic Poznania, ewentualnie z całej wielkopolski.

U jednego architekta dowiedziałem się, że dom praktycznie trzeba projektowac od nowa, a projekt indywidulany w Poznaniu 18 tys. zł!

----------


## Pitu-pitu

> *wierzchnią warstwę stanowi gleba roślinna o grubości 0,4m.* - trzeba wywieźć. Obowiązkowo.
> *gliny piaszczyste,miękkoplastyczne Il=0,673* - rewelacyjnie. Lepij nie mogłeś trafić. Ja mam tak samo i wielu z 70% budujących się na tym forum.
> *gliny piaszczyste plastyczne Il=0,340* - tutaj już jest więcej mas zbity, nasiąkliwych ale nie na tyle by sobie włosy wyrywać. 
> *Woda gruntowa jaką sączenie.Głębokość występowania 1,7m.* - Ten jedyny parametr z wymienionych wyżej, ma wpływ na budynk i szerokość (wielkość) ław. Chyba wszystko jasne?


Tak jest  :big grin:  wszystko jasne.. dziękuję bardzo  :Lol:  




> Panowie (i Panie), a co powiecie na:
> 
> 18-stka po 2,71 pln
> 24-ka po 3,26 pln
> 
> Cena LOCO Bilgoraj (Lubelskie) -


a ja myślałam, ze my już mamy tanio   :Lol:  

18-stka po 3,25
24-ka po 4,70

litewskie.. tyle, ze u nas transport wyjdzie znacznie tańszy i skład z HDS więc odpada płatny dodatkowo rozładunek..

----------


## am76

> Napisał pkm
> 
> Witam klub silikatowców   
> Planuje wykonać ściane 3 warstwową :
> - 12cm Ekoklinkier
> - 2cm pustka powietrzna
> - 20cm styropian
> - 18cm SilkaE
> 
> ...


Witam, widzę że zdecydowaliście się na układ 3W ze styropianem i szczeliną wentylacyjną. Też stoję przed wyborem rozwiązania dla 3W i zastanawiam się nad tą szczeliną - czy ją robić czy nie. Opinie są podzielone tak mniej więcej pół na pół. Dlaczego zdecydowaliście się na robienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej przy styro?

----------


## OGC

Przepraszam że tutaj zaśmiecam, ale może ktoś z okolic Krakowa potrzebuje silikatów ? Mam około 10 palet do odsprzedania. 
Zaoszczędzicie pieniądze a ja uporządkuję wreszcie działkę ...

----------


## jahani

> Napisał jahani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pkm
> 
> ...


- 1cm pustka powietrzna -  :smile:  nie było planowane - ("samo") wyszło - średnio 1 cm, czasami więcej czasami mniej. Jakby była planowana wełna, to i owszem -ze 3 cm trzeba by dać szczeliny, ale dla styropianu nie jest obligatoryjnie wymagane.
P.S.
Przy okazji - weź pod uwagę że dzięki tak dużej odległości ściany nośnej od osłonowej, cegły w nadprożach z klinkieru będą ustawione na sztorc - na wysokość 12 cm a nie 25.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## am76

> P.S.
> Przy okazji - weź pod uwagę że dzięki tak dużej odległości ściany nośnej od osłonowej, cegły w nadprożach z klinkieru będą ustawione na sztorc - na wysokość 12 cm a nie 25.


A tego to nie rozumię. To jak cegły są ustawione to zależy chyba od "wizji artysty". Z tego co wiem to nadproży z cegły stosuje się MURFOR który ma dość spore możliwości ustawień.

----------


## nabial

zgadzam sie z AM76, przy budowaniu ściany osłonowej w rejonie nadproży należy stosować MURFOR - wtedy po pierwsze klinkier ustawiony "normalnie" a nie na sztorc - co dodatkowo ma zaletę taką oprócz estetycznej, że przy takim ustawieniu na sztorc powstałby w rejonie nadproża olbrzymi mostek cieplny. 
Jak Twój majster tego nie zna albo nie rozumie, to mu zrób kurs  :smile:

----------


## jahani

> zgadzam sie z AM76, przy budowaniu ściany osłonowej w rejonie nadproży należy stosować MURFOR - wtedy po pierwsze klinkier ustawiony "normalnie" a nie na sztorc - co dodatkowo ma zaletę taką oprócz estetycznej, że przy takim ustawieniu na sztorc powstałby w rejonie nadproża olbrzymi mostek cieplny. 
> Jak Twój majster tego nie zna albo nie rozumie, to mu zrób kurs


Witam!
Po pierwsze primo:
A orientowaliście się ile kosztuje MURFOR?  :smile:  (konsole za okno poniżej na zdjęciach - to jak mnie pamięć nie myli, coś w przedziale 800-900 zł)
Po drugie primo:
Mój Majster był bardziej niż kumaty! Zrobił fantastyczną robotę! 
Po trzecie i ostatnie primo:
Nie zrozumieliśmy się, zdjęcia lepiej oddadzą to co chciałem przekazać


Uprzedzając pytania: cegła jest w nadprożu przycięta i odstawiona od okna o 3 cm "w nadziei" że będzie tam roleta.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## asiaf1

Ale tu cisza.....
Zapraszam do galerii   :smile:

----------


## monikaitomek

U Nas stoi domek z Siliki i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni  :Lol:  
Fachowiec był bardzo zadowolony z Silki E24 dobrze mu się z nich murowało i nie narzekał  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## inches

Ale tu spokojnie, nikt już nie buduje z silki?????
Ile ostatnio wyniósł was bloczek 24 i 12???

----------


## asiaf1

> Ale tu spokojnie, nikt już nie buduje z silki?????
> Ile ostatnio wyniósł was bloczek 24 i 12???


12 - 3,01 brutto
24 - za dużo   :Evil:  cos ponad 6 zł

----------


## inches

> Napisał inches
> 
> Ale tu spokojnie, nikt już nie buduje z silki?????
> Ile ostatnio wyniósł was bloczek 24 i 12???
> 
> 
> 12 - 3,01 brutto
> 24 - za dużo   cos ponad 6 zł


Mało.  :ohmy:  
 W Szczecinie najtaniej udalo mi się znaleść: 24 - 7,01 brutto, 12 - 3,90 brutto. Ceny z dowozem HDS i rozładunkiem

----------


## scyzor76

Witam 
Mam pytanie do znawców silikatów , co sądzicie o wyrobach Zakładów Silikatowych Żytkowice ? Rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem tej firmy i jeśli chodzi o cenę to zaproponował mi nawet korzystne ceny. Niestety na forum nie znalazłem informacji na temat tego producenta. Czy ktoś z szacownych forumowiczów mógłby podzielić się informacjami na temat wyrobów(jakości) taj firmy?

----------


## gianti

Jakiego producenta najlepiej kupić silikaty (12cm grubości na ścianki działowe) , biorąc pod uwagę iż nie przenoszą żadnych obciążeń - ich wytrzymałość na ściskanie nie jest istotna, ważne są inne parametry)

----------


## brachol

> Jakiego producenta najlepiej kupić silikaty (12cm grubości na ścianki działowe) , biorąc pod uwagę iż nie przenoszą żadnych obciążeń - ich wytrzymałość na ściskanie nie jest istotna, ważne są inne parametry)


najtanszego albo takiego zeby wysokosc bloczkow pasowala do iinnych

----------


## blaniek

Witam!

Mieliśmy budować z silikatów, ostatecznie wyszło, że będzie Silka (zdecydowała dobra cena).

Mam pytania do budujących z tego materiału:

1. Ściana osłonowa z Silki 8 cm (w murze trójwarstwowym)
Czy przed zimą powinnam otynkować dom (okna będą wstawiane dopiero wiosną)? Sąsiedzi mówią, że tak bo Silka pije wodę i mi ją rozsadzi (ale sprawdziłam, że nasiąkliwość Silki jest poniżęj 18% a porothermu poniżej 26%), więc mam kompletny mętlik w głowie.

2. Kanały elektryczne w Silka E

Czy rzeczywiście korzystaliście z tych kanałów i w jaki sposób?
Mój projekt elektryki dopiero będzie się robił w zimie, a mury na dniach będą się murować. Wychodzi mi na to, że mogłabym peszle na kable wsunąć w kanały elektryczne tak mniej więcej tam gdzie przewiduję że pójdą kable, a potem podkuć się do miejsc których nie przewidziałam a będą w projekcie elektryki - czy tak?

Pozdrawiam,
blaniek

----------


## nabial

co do tego okablowania - niestety trzeba bardzo pilnować, aby murarze nie zatykali klejem tych dziur na elektrykę - trudno upilnować - ponadto trzeba się szybko zastanowić - gdzie przewody będą szły z parteru na piętro - bo w tych miejscach trzeba zostawić przepusty

----------


## blaniek

Witaj,
Ale rozumiem, że nie jest to niewykonalne? Czy u siebie je wykorzystałeś?

PS
Owiedziłam Wasz dziennik. Piękny domek Wam rośnie, mam kilka pytań, które poślę do Komentarzy.

Pozdrawiam,
Blanka

----------


## nabial

no więc niestety ja nie do końca dopilnowałem  :sad: 
Zobaczymy jak będzie - instalacje dopiero w lutym - wtedy coś więcej będę mógł napisać na temat wykorzystania kanałów...Póki co przerwa zimowa się szykuje

----------


## ZaKontyK

> Czy rzeczywiście korzystaliście z tych kanałów i w jaki sposób?
> Mój projekt elektryki dopiero będzie się robił w zimie, a mury na dniach będą się murować. Wychodzi mi na to, że mogłabym peszle na kable wsunąć w kanały elektryczne tak mniej więcej tam gdzie przewiduję że pójdą kable, a potem podkuć się do miejsc których nie przewidziałam a będą w projekcie elektryki - czy tak?


A co z wieńcem ? 
Wieniec zakrywa wloty - nie zrobisz chyba domu bez wieńca ? 
Którędy pójdziesz z tymi kablami ? Pewnie obok.

Przemyśl - może znajdziesz u siebie rozwiązanie - ja dałem sobie spokój.

----------


## OGC

Apropo tych kanałów na elektrykę.
W tym dokumencie na stronie 25 pokazują szczegółowo jak to robić.
http://www.xella.pl/downloads/pol/pr...ie_z_SILKI.pdf
Przez wieniec to chyba te rurki wyprowadzają.

Pomysł chyba fajny. Jedyny problem widzę w naszych wykonawcach. 
W tym PDFie jest zdjęcie jak pan sobie wciska w te dziurki te rurki  :big grin: 
Jakoś nie mogę sobie wyobrazić "standardowego" murarza który wykonuje takie "skomplikowane" operacje.

----------


## ZaKontyK

> Apropo tych kanałów na elektrykę.
> W tym dokumencie na stronie 25 pokazują szczegółowo jak to robić.
> http://www.xella.pl/downloads/pol/pr...ie_z_SILKI.pdf
> Przez wieniec to chyba te rurki wyprowadzają.
> 
> Pomysł chyba fajny. Jedyny problem widzę w naszych wykonawcach. 
> W tym PDFie jest zdjęcie jak pan sobie wciska w te dziurki te rurki 
> Jakoś nie mogę sobie wyobrazić "standardowego" murarza który wykonuje takie "skomplikowane" operacje.


Brawo - też tak chciałem.
Nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak życzyć wszystkim "nowym" znalezienia na polskim rynku budowlanym takich murarzy i elektryków, którzy zgodzą się tak działać i utrzymają odpowiedni poziom wykonawczy.
Powodzenia.

----------


## nabial

no właśnie - teoria jest OK, czasami jednak gorzej z praktyką.........

----------


## blaniek

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Przeczytałam poradnik murowania przed zakupem Silki i widziałam tę wzmiankę ...teoretyczną... jak wykorzystać kanały. Chciałam dowiedzieć się ilu z Was przekuło to na praktykę   :Lol:  

Na razie moja ekipa przełknęła jakoś "moje udziwnienia" z trzymaniem szlaczków na bloczkach, co by się kanały zgrywały. Murowanie startuje w poniedziałek.Dzisiaj jestem po rozmowach z elektrykiem - też nie protestował Ciekawe na ile starczy im zacięcia...   

Pzdr,
Blanka

----------


## blaniek

Kto kleił na ten klej silkę/ silikaty? W składzie, skąd brałam Silkę, mieli tylko Maxit więc wzięłam, ale przejrzałam kilka stron wątku i chyba wielu z Was korzysta z kleju Alpol AZ110. 

Blanka

----------


## asiaf1

Witam,
Jaką grubość styropianu dajecie na silkę 24cm?

----------


## ZaKontyK

> Witam,
> Jaką grubość styropianu dajecie na silkę 24cm?


Na Silkę 18cm dałem 15 cm styropianu
Wg mnie, w wypadku silikatów, energetycznie,  18 czy 24cm to żadna różnica więc dawałbym również min. 15 cm.

----------


## asiaf1

> Napisał asiaf1
> 
> Witam,
> Jaką grubość styropianu dajecie na silkę 24cm?
> 
> 
> Na Silkę 18cm dałem 15 cm styropianu
> Wg mnie, w wypadku silikatów, energetycznie,  18 czy 24cm to żadna różnica więc dawałbym również min. 15 cm.


Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## TINEK

> Witam,
> Jaką grubość styropianu dajecie na silkę 24cm?


będzie 15 cm
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## Pitu-pitu

My również 15cm.

Podpowiedzcie jeżeli ściany są zbudowane na "gładko" czy koniecznie muszę je tynkować?? Może wystarczyłoby _zaciągnąć_ czymś (_klejem_?) a później cekolem i byłoby dobrze??

----------


## Zonzi

20 cm - dom bedzie ogrzewany akumulacyjnie elektrycznie... (albo na wegiel) 

pozdrawiam

----------


## ZaKontyK

> My również 15cm.
> 
> Podpowiedzcie jeżeli ściany są zbudowane na "gładko" czy koniecznie muszę je tynkować?? Może wystarczyłoby _zaciągnąć_ czymś (_klejem_?) a później cekolem i byłoby dobrze??


Tak zrobili moi krewni. Położyli gładź bezpośrednio na gladką silkę.
Budynek po dwóch latach (mimo starannej budowy) zaczął pracować i widać na ścianach spękania (miejscami szachownica odchodzącej gładzi). 
Ja dlatego położyłem tynk gipsowy by ewentualne "ruchy" ukryły się pod jego warstwą. Dobrałem ekipę która zrobiła pięknie na gładko (na tym chciałem skończyć) ... i juz można by malować ... ale wystraszyłem się, że farba i wałki zrujnują moją może tylko pozorną gładkość ...  i jeszcze wygładziłem gładzią  :Smile:

----------


## psulek

> Kto kleił na ten klej silkę/ silikaty? W składzie, skąd brałam Silkę, mieli tylko Maxit więc wzięłam, ale przejrzałam kilka stron wątku i chyba wielu z Was korzysta z kleju Alpol AZ110. 
> 
> Blanka


Do murowania ścian konstrukcyjnych lepiej  wziąć Alpol AZ-111 (15MPA). AZ110 to 10MPA. Różnica w cenie żadna - na worku wyszło mi chyba 1 PLN/szt. Worków poszło 90. 

Jak ktoś chce, to mogę odsprzedać tego kleju w dobrej cenie - 15  PLN za worek - zostało mi 10 worków. Do odebrania pod Piasecznem. 

Pozdrawiam

Paweł

----------


## asiaf1

> Napisał blaniek
> 
> Kto kleił na ten klej silkę/ silikaty? W składzie, skąd brałam Silkę, mieli tylko Maxit więc wzięłam, ale przejrzałam kilka stron wątku i chyba wielu z Was korzysta z kleju Alpol AZ110. 
> 
> Blanka
> 
> 
> Do murowania ścian konstrukcyjnych lepiej  wziąć Alpol AZ-111 (15MPA). AZ110 to 10MPA. Różnica w cenie żadna - na worku wyszło mi chyba 1 PLN/szt. Worków poszło 90. 
> 
> ...


U nas silka xelli na zaprawę tradycyjną...

----------


## psulek

> Panowie (i Panie), a co powiecie na:
> 
> http://allegro.pl/item404954216_cegl...ustak_t18.html
> http://allegro.pl/item404954570_cegl...ustak_t24.html
> 
> 
> Ktos u nich juz kupowal ? 
> Troche sie boje silikatow ale tylko pod wzgledem dostepnosci - w okolicy zadna hurtownia nim nie handluje  Ale wychodzi mi zapotrzebowanie akurat na niecale 3 TIRy, jakby ew. braklo paru bloczkow to mozna betonem komorkowym dorobic 
> pozdr.


Ja brałem w tym roku z ROMABU .Wszystko OK. Dostawę można rozłożyć na kilka etapów, żeby jak najmniej zostało. 

Pozdrawiam

Paweł

----------


## Zdanek

Po przeczytaniu całego wątku doszedłem do wniosku że silikaty są super:
tłumią dzwięki, są trwałe, zapobiegają grzybom, mają niże promieniowanie niż inne materiały, są super akumulatorem dla pomp ciepła, chronią w lato przed upałem.

Z miniusow widze tylko ich ciezar, problemy z kołkami i rozprowadzeniem instalacji. Dodając do nich ocieplenie ze steropianu albo wełny mamy super dom. Jestem prawie zdecydowany na silikaty tylko nurtuje mnie jedno pytanie.

Dlaczego 80% budów jakie widzę to ceramika ???

----------


## brachol

> Dlaczego 80% budów jakie widzę to ceramika ???


przyzwyczajenie i obiegowa opinia ze czerwona cegla jest najlepsza

----------


## TINEK

> Napisał Zdanek
> 
> Dlaczego 80% budów jakie widzę to ceramika ???
> 
> 
> przyzwyczajenie i obiegowa opinia ze czerwona cegla jest najlepsza


...i pokutująca opinia (ciągnąca się od czasu komuny), że z białej to obory i śmietniki 

Z wad, które wymieniłeś (dot kol Zdanek)
ciężar - jak już zamieszkasz to na co dzień tego nie odczujesz   :Wink2:  
rozprowadzenie instalacji - patrz wyżej
problemy z kołkami - ??? według mnie kołki się bardzo dobrze trzymają w silikacie

Nie potrzebnie wszyscy martwią się o masę bloczków i instalacje, to jest problem budowniczych (moze troszkę doliczą, ale niekoniecznie)
Ja chciałem z silikatów i mam
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## rpilski

Ja otrzymałem takie sugestie od pani architekt:

"konstruktorzy maja tą samą opinię, że silikaty łatwo łapią wilgoć i nie są tak wytrzymałe na czas, jak ściana ceramiczna, zalecają więc czerwoną cegłę szczelinową (Max lub Porotherm)"

Dodam dla jasności, że planuje póki co budowę z silikatów i powyższe argumenty jakoś do mnie nie trafiają. Chyb dlatego, że pierwszy raz słyszę/widzę takie argumenty. Czy to spisek lobby silikatowego, że te opinie nie są powszechne  ?

----------


## tacim

Też przymierzam się do Silki kumpel ma firme właśnie kończa mu dom z tego ateriału dawał wełnę na ocieplenie dobrze robią zobaczymy może też się skuszę.

----------


## nabial

to prawda że silikat łapie wilgoć, ale zauważ, że wymaga ocieplenia z zewnątrz. Dlatego ściana z silikatu będzie w środku budynku - a wtedy jej łapanie wilgoci i własności grzybobójcze są zaletą - służy jako bufor wilgotności - jak jej za dużo - łapie, a jak za mało - to oddaje do wnętrza - korzystny mikroklimat.

----------


## leszek187

"Mrozoodporność
Silikaty mają wysoką odpornością na mróz i doskonale
nadają się do wznoszenia ścian zewnętrznych.
Elewacje z silikatów nie wymagają tynkowania. Pokrycie
zewnętrznej powierzchni ściany elewacyjnej
środkiem zabezpieczającym pozwala łatwo ją czyścić
wodą (funkcję czyszczącą pełni nawet deszcz!)."


To tyle na temat łapania wilgoci przez silikaty. Jest to cytat z ulotki grupasilikaty.pl

----------


## Vafel

No i decyzja zapadła. Będę jednak budował z silikatów. Silikat N18 + 15 cm styropianu. 

Zastanawiam się tylko nad ściankami działowymi - czy robić z silikatów N8 czy N12...

Ma ktoś ścianki z "ósemki"? Czy nie ma problemów z wstawieniem drzwi? Czy da się na takiej ścianie powiesić szafki kuchenne?

W łazience i kotłowni dam chyba 12 (łatwiej będzie schować w takich ściankach rurki i inne instalacje, których w łazience i kotłowni jest sporo), ale zastanawiam się nad resztą. W pokojach wszystkie ściany, gdzie nie ma drzwi na 99% będą z N8. Nie wiem co zrobić z kuchnią i wiatrołapem...

Poradzicie?  :Smile:

----------


## ZaKontyK

> Zastanawiam się tylko nad ściankami działowymi - czy robić z silikatów N8 czy N12...


Główne z 12 (nie zrobiłbym z 8 zwłaszcza szerokich - może dlatego, że mam parterówkę i ściany nie są na górze "związane" sufitem). 

Z 8 mam jakieś całkiem lekkie i niewielkie ścianki typu: ścianki/szafy, ścianki/garderoby, ścianki/zasłonki. 

W 8 też osadzisz drzwi - to tylko inna ościeżnica (wężej rozbudowana), pamiętaj, że z tynkiem może być tego nawet ponad 10 cm. Do garderób wybudowanych z 8 mam normalne drzwi wewenętrzne.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## nabial

ja mam ściany zewnętrzne z 24, wewnętrzne nośne z 18, a działówki z 12, jedynie na pietrze w 2 pomieszczeniach dałem 8, ponieważ chciałem, aby ściana była lżejsza, bo strop, mimo że monolityczny, to jednak pod zbyt wielkim ciężarem pewnie by się uginał. Uważam że 18 na ściany zewnętrzne jest ciut zbyt delikatna

----------


## Wakmen

> ...Uważam że 18 na ściany zewnętrzne jest ciut zbyt delikatna


Nie przesadzajmy. Z tego rozmiaru można budować ściany nośne do 4 kondygnacji.

----------


## Vafel

> Uważam że 18 na ściany zewnętrzne jest ciut zbyt delikatna


Co to znaczy ciut delikatna?

W mojej okolicy znam dwa domy wybudowane z silikatów 18 cm. Żaden nie wygląda na delikatny...

----------


## nabial

to znaczy że ściana utrzyma obciążenie, ale wygląda, jakby miała nie utrzymać  :smile:

----------


## Vafel

Hmm... ja mam parterówkę, bez stropu, bez poddasza... jakoś się nie obawiam, że coś może być nie tak ze ścianą...

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Vafel

Czy ktoś stosował klej Kreisel Murlep 125 do klejenia silikatów? Może być?

----------


## sethan

Witam
Buduję w okolicach Szczecina - mam stan "zero" - silikaty kupiłem w silikaty Barlinek- chyba wszystko z nimi ok - cena w sumie dobra a jak mówią w reklamach "nie widzę różnicy" no i producent blisko. Nośne 24cm +15 wełny i miejscami 10 wełny i klinkier 6cm,  działowe 12 cm
Czy w przypadku murowania na klej - na ile rzadkie w tej części kraju przymrozki w nocy mogą wpłynąć na jakość ... albo inaczej : czekać z rozpoczęciem do "po świętach" (w połowie kwietnia) czy można zacząć już?
Chwalicie ten klej Apol - jak z jego tolerancją na małe przymrozki w nocy?

--
pozdrawiam

A.

----------


## inches

> Witam
> Buduję w okolicach Szczecina - mam stan "zero" - silikaty kupiłem w silikaty Barlinek- chyba wszystko z nimi ok - cena w sumie dobra a jak mówią w reklamach "nie widzę różnicy" no i producent blisko. Nośne 24cm +15 wełny i miejscami 10 wełny i klinkier 6cm,  działowe 12 cm
> Czy w przypadku murowania na klej - na ile rzadkie w tej części kraju przymrozki w nocy mogą wpłynąć na jakość ... albo inaczej : czekać z rozpoczęciem do "po świętach" (w połowie kwietnia) czy można zacząć już?
> Chwalicie ten klej Apol - jak z jego tolerancją na małe przymrozki w nocy?
> 
> --
> pozdrawiam
> 
> A.


My klieiliśmy Silke na Quick-Mixa zimowego. Jak było ciepło na Quick-Mixa zwykłego. Nie się nie dzieje, nic nie popękało. Jak chcesz Alpola to również kup zimowego.

----------


## am76

> Witam
> Buduję w okolicach Szczecina - mam stan "zero" - silikaty kupiłem w silikaty Barlinek- chyba wszystko z nimi ok - cena w sumie dobra a jak mówią w reklamach "nie widzę różnicy" no i producent blisko. Nośne 24cm +15 wełny i miejscami 10 wełny i klinkier 6cm,  działowe 12 cm
> Czy w przypadku murowania na klej - na ile rzadkie w tej części kraju przymrozki w nocy mogą wpłynąć na jakość ... albo inaczej : czekać z rozpoczęciem do "po świętach" (w połowie kwietnia) czy można zacząć już?
> Chwalicie ten klej Apol - jak z jego tolerancją na małe przymrozki w nocy?


Czy to jakiś fachowiec znający się na rzeczy polecił taką cienką cegłę klinkierową? Może jest to dobra alternatywa do klejenia płytek klinkierowych do syropianu - niewiele pogrubia ścianę a zawsze to solidniejsze niż płytki. Czy jest do tego jakiś gotowy system nadproży? Problemem może być np. nadproże nad wjazdem do garażu - 4,5 metra.

----------


## nabial

według mnie ściana klinkierowa 6 cm - czyli "na płask" po prostu fatalnie wygląda zdecydowanie lepiej wygląda klinkier "leżący", czyli grubość ściany 11,5 - 12 cm

----------


## TINEK

A dlaczego sądzisz, iż 6 cm to cegła na płask (musiałaby być pełna - znacznie droższa), myślę, że chodzi o cegłę połówkę, po wymurowaniu wygląda jak "normalna" cegła
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## sethan

> A dlaczego sądzisz, iż 6 cm to cegła na płask (musiałaby być pełna - znacznie droższa), myślę, że chodzi o cegłę połówkę, po wymurowaniu wygląda jak "normalna" cegła
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK


Dokładnie o to chodzi - płytki klinkierowe wyglądają kulawo a 6 cm +normalna zaprawa wygląda jak normalna cegła klinkierowa - ładna faktura itd... co do pytania o system budowania np nd garażem to.... nie wiem, architekt projektujący dom nie widział w tym problemu - sprowadzę go tym pytaniem na ziemię po "łykędzie" - mam projekt indywidualny, więc takie pytania mam "w cenie"

--
A

----------


## TINEK

Ja połówkę (tutaj chodzi o cegłę   :big grin:  ) wykorzystałem do obmurowania kominów ponad dachem.
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## bookman

Witam wszystkich,

Wraz z mężem planujemy w tym roku rozpocząć budowę naszego domku. Przez dłuższy czas zastanawiałam się jakie materiały użyć do budowy ścian konstrukcyjnych i działowych. Początkowo skłaniałam się na Porothern 25P+W tak jak jest w projekcie, no i tak jak większość naszego społeczeństwa wybiera. Jednak po przeanalizowaniu wszystkich właściwości różnych materiałów, uznaliśmy że dobre będą dla nas silikaty.
Mam pytanie czy ktoś z was buduje, albo może wybudował domek z silikatów w Trójmieście albo okolicach. Chętnie obejrzałabym efekty i utwierdziła się w naszej decyzji. 
A może ktoś ma godną polecenia ekipę budowlaną potrafiącą stawiać dom z Silki.

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Vafel

Czy to prawda, że do zwykłej zaprawy cienkowarstwowej (jak mam akurat Kreisel Murlep) można podczas rozrabiania dodać denaturat i wtedy można murować przy temperaturach poniżej 5 stopni? Tak mi powiedział koleś w hurtowni, gdy pytałem o zaprawę zimową...

----------


## brachol

> Czy to prawda, że do zwykłej zaprawy cienkowarstwowej (jak mam akurat Kreisel Murlep) można podczas rozrabiania dodać denaturat i wtedy można murować przy temperaturach poniżej 5 stopni? Tak mi powiedział koleś w hurtowni, gdy pytałem o zaprawę zimową...


mozna tak robic

----------


## dorianna

> Chłopaki!!!
> 
> A czy któryś z was budował silką na *płycie* fundamentowej?


Też mnie to interesuje.

----------


## krzyk123

> Mam pytania do "SILKOWCóW":
>  [...]
>  - między ścianę fundamentową, a ścianę z SILKI, stosowaliście przekładkę z cegły pełnej, aby zniwelować mostki termiczne? Słyszałem o tym różne opinie - jestem ciekaw Waszej.


Witam,

Czy ktoś zrobił coś takiego? Martwi mnie mostek w tym punkcie...
Dam ma być energooszczędny i zastanawiam się czy warto z tym walczyć??

Pzdr
Krzych

----------


## Tomocool

W przypadku silki warto o tym pomyśleć, szczególnie że to dom energooszczędny.
Można zastosować pustaki (drogie  :Confused:  ) isomur
http://www.kataloginzyniera.pl/index.php?prod=8085

lub gazobeton odmiany 600 (tanie).

Najlepiej poczytaj wątek:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...owy,t60908.htm

Długi wątek, ale warto - znajdziesz tam odpowiedź praktycznie na wszystko  :smile:

----------


## krzyk123

> W przypadku silki warto o tym pomyśleć, szczególnie że to dom energooszczędny.
> Można zastosować pustaki (drogie  ) isomur
> http://www.kataloginzyniera.pl/index.php?prod=8085
> 
> lub gazobeton odmiany 600 (tanie).
> 
> Najlepiej poczytaj wątek:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...owy,t60908.htm
> 
> Długi wątek, ale warto - znajdziesz tam odpowiedź praktycznie na wszystko


Hej,

Oba rozwiązania brałem pod uwagę. Ale:
- isomur masakruje cenowo (pewnie lepiej wyjdzie płacenie wyższych rachunków za ogrzewanie przez 50 lat  :wink: 
- na betonie komórkowym to ja bym się nie odważył postawić murów z silikatu (w tym betonowego stropu poddasza użytkowego).

Myślałem ewentualnie o pierwszej warstwie z porothermu zasypanego perlitem (kilku kolegów z forum tak robiło). Ale też nie jestem przekonany czy skórka warta wyprawki, tzn. czy wytrzymałość będzie wystarczająca i czy ewentualny zysk "ociepleniowy" będzie odczuwalny.

Póki co planuję zaizolować fundamenty z zewnątrz i od wewnątrz styropianem (styrodurem) o grubości 10cm.

Pzdr
Krzych

----------


## Tomocool

Krzychu o wytrzymałość to się nie martw   :smile:  

Policzmy:

zakładając, że Twój dom będzie ważyć 80 ton i będzie po obrysie 10x10, a na samym spodzie będą bloczki z BK klasy 600 o wytrzymałości deklarowanej przez producenta 6 MPa, to:
Siła działająca na bloczki \ powierzchnia tych bloczków

czyli:

800000[N] \ 9360000 [mm2] = 0,086 MPa

Więc zapas wytrzymałości jest 70 - krotny!!!
Tym bardziej, że budynek jest obciążony statycznie.
A o ceramice, która ma wytrzymałość rzędu 10-20 MPa już nie wspomnę.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## krzyk123

> Krzychu o wytrzymałość to się nie martw   
> 
> Policzmy:
> 
> zakładając, że Twój dom będzie ważyć 80 ton i będzie po obrysie 10x10, a na samym spodzie będą bloczki z BK klasy 600 o wytrzymałości deklarowanej przez producenta 6 MPa, to:
> Siła działająca na bloczki \ powierzchnia tych bloczków
> 
> czyli:
> 
> ...


Kurcze, a ja dopłaciłem do bloczków fundamentowych żeby mieć wytrzymałość 25MPa zamiast 10MPa  :wink: 

Wracając do Twoich wyliczeń to niewątpliwie masz słuszność, ale ciągle mam wewnętrzny opór przed stawianiem silikatu na betonie komórkowym. Kojarzy mi się z domem na kurzej łapce :wink: )
Pzdr
Krzych

----------


## Tomocool

To może w takim razie weź zwykłego maxa 15 MPa i zasyp go perlitem i ociepl fundamenty jak piszesz.
Nie jest to może najlepsze rozwiązanie, ale lepsze niż "goły" silikat na fundamencie  :smile:

----------


## krzyk123

> To może w takim razie weź zwykłego maxa 15 MPa i zasyp go perlitem i ociepl fundamenty jak piszesz.
> Nie jest to może najlepsze rozwiązanie, ale lepsze niż "goły" silikat na fundamencie


Chyba tak zrobię. 
Dokładnie tak jak piszesz - lepsze takie rozwiązanie niż goły silikat na fundamencie.

Kupię sobie kilka worów perlitu i będę się bawił w zasypywanie pustaków - żeby tylko deszcze nie padał  :wink:

----------


## tosinek

Czy wam też obłędnie rosną kwatki w silkowych domkach?

----------


## Vafel

Zabrakło mi trochę bloczków silikatowych o szer. 12 cm na ścianki działowe. Czy mogę spokojnie domurować tą brakującą część z betonu komórkowego 12 cm?

Problem polega na tym, że nigdzie w okolicy na szybko (czyli na dziś najpóźniej jutro) nie mogę dostać silikatów, za to betonu kom. jest w bród.

Czy nie będzie żadnych problemów? Pęknięć na połączeniu silikat-BK?

Dzięki,

----------


## krzyk123

Ja mam podobne pytanie.
Czy można ścianki działowe 12cm murować w taki sposób żeby pierwsza warstwa była zrobiona z betonu komórkowego (np. ytonga) o reszta z silikatu?

Chodzi o działówki na parterze (walka z mostkiem termicznym na linii chudy beton-działówka).

----------


## zuzu

Witam,
mam pytanie , które mnie nurtuje od dłuższego czasu  :wink:  - 
Czy ktoś wykorzystał kanały elektryczne zgodnie z celem - czy jest to realne  :wink:  ? 

Pytam też dlatego , że znalazłam u niemieckiego producenta takie "cudo" - http://www.heidelberger-silikat.pl/p...dro-therm.html - bloczki gotowe do zastosowania ogrzewania ściennego i zastanawiam się czy w naszych polskich realiach jest szansa na ich wykorzystanie  :wink:  czy budowlańcom bedzie się chciało  :wink:  ??
I czy wogóle "gra jest warta świeczki"  ?? 

Dziękuję za odp.

Zuzu

----------


## ZaKontyK

> Witam,
> mam pytanie , które mnie nurtuje od dłuższego czasu  - 
> Czy ktoś wykorzystał kanały elektryczne zgodnie z celem - czy jest to realne  ? 
> 
> Pytam też dlatego , że znalazłam u niemieckiego producenta takie "cudo" - http://www.heidelberger-silikat.pl/p...dro-therm.html - bloczki gotowe do zastosowania ogrzewania ściennego i zastanawiam się czy w naszych polskich realiach jest szansa na ich wykorzystanie  czy budowlańcom bedzie się chciało  ??
> I czy wogóle "gra jest warta świeczki"  ?? 
> 
> Dziękuję za odp.
> 
> Zuzu


*
Niemożliwe.*
Z Jaśkiem po Dębowym ? Nie żartuj.
Na eksperymentowanie trzeba mieć ogromne budżety (i polisy ubezpieczeniowe).
Polska budowa to wypadkowa naszych marzeń i chciejstwa fachowców - nawet nie wiedzy, bo tę dopiero zdobywają i ciągle uczą się od takich jak Ty, że można inaczej. Tylko ktoś musi zapłacić za tę naukę. Na mnie się nie oglądaj - ja już kończę i swoje wpłaciłem.

----------


## Piskonia

Witam wszystkich - to mój pierwszy post w tym wątku i pierwszy na forum. Przymierzam się do budowy domku całorocznego z silikatów i czytam na forum wszystko, co znajdą na ten temat. Bardzo dużo się już dzięki wam dowiedziałam.

 Dziś jednak znalazłam taką informację:
"Płyt silikatowe Produkowane są z piasku i wapna. Płyty silikatowe są paroprzepuszczalne, niepalne i dzięki pH 10 odporne na zagrzybienie. Ich współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła wynosi od 0,059 (płyta sucha) do 0,065 W/(m•K) (płyta wilgotna). Umożliwiają docieplenie ścian od wewnątrz, gdy niemożliwa jest termoizolacja zewnętrzna." - na stronie
http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...6335_21570.htm
Niestety nie udało mi się nic więcej na ten temat znaleźć. Czy ktokolwiek wie coś o płytach silikatowych? Gdzie je można kupić, ile kosztują itp?
Bardzo interesuje mnie ocieplenie od wewnątrz - ponieważ silikaty mają dużą masę a mnie zależy na zmniejszeniu bezwładności cieplnej budynku.
Tak to tyle a propos nieeksperymentowania.

----------


## filipek

Witam

Dla mnie te płytki to wyglądają tak, że to nimi się ociepla od wewnątrz. Troche to dziwne bo bloczki sylikatowe mają 10 razy gorszy współczynnik od tej płyty. Może to jakis nadmuchany piasek z wapnem (ciekawe ile waży).
Ja z sylikatów budowałem miedzy innymi, dlatego, że mają dużą bezwładność.
Po co wybierać materiał, żeby potem niwelować jego parametry (zalety). Może zbuduj z czegoś innego?

Pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## Piskonia

> Dla mnie te płytki to wyglądają tak, że to nimi się ociepla od wewnątrz. Troche to dziwne bo bloczki sylikatowe mają 10 razy gorszy współczynnik od tej płyty. Może to jakis nadmuchany piasek z wapnem (ciekawe ile waży).
> Ja z sylikatów budowałem miedzy innymi, dlatego, że mają dużą bezwładność.
> Po co wybierać materiał, żeby potem niwelować jego parametry (zalety). Może zbuduj z czegoś innego?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> filipek


Od wewnątrz -otóż właśnie, dlatego by mi się przydały. Zgodnie z planem mój budynek ma być ogrzewany tylko okresowo- dlatego nie mogę mieć za dużej masy do ogrzania. Po prostu obawiam się, ze po odpaleni ogrzewania w lutym "już po tygodniu" będzie w środku ciepło. Zależy mi na innych zaletach- mrozoodporności i wytrzymałości. O tych cechach przekonały mnie naocznie stojące na moim osiedlu od pięćdziesięciu lat murki, garaże i śmietniki. Pół wieku a jak nowe  :Wink2: .

----------


## filipek

Bedziesz budował, czy masz wybudowane? Jeśli nie to zbuduj cos murowanego (dla trwałości) i zastosuj odpowiedni rodzaj ogrzewania .np nadmuch ciepłego powietrza (dla zmniejszenia bezwładności).

filipek

----------


## Piskonia

Na razie nic nie mam wybudowane. Właśnie tworzę koncepcję materiałową.

Mam wrażenie, ze mur z litej ceramiki też ma dużą bezwładność cieplną, a pustaki nie są chyba zbyt odporne na przemarzanie, dlatego myślę o silikatach i drewnianym stropie- robił ktoś tak?

Pomyślałam, ze takie silikatowe płyty do ocieplania od wewnątrz mogłyby być super uzupełnieniem moich pomysłów -tylko gdzie je znaleźć i ile kosztują?

----------


## Vafel

> Na razie nic nie mam wybudowane. Właśnie tworzę koncepcję materiałową.
> 
> Mam wrażenie, ze mur z litej ceramiki też ma dużą bezwładność cieplną, a pustaki nie są chyba zbyt odporne na przemarzanie, dlatego myślę o silikatach i drewnianym stropie- robił ktoś tak?
> 
> Pomyślałam, ze takie silikatowe płyty do ocieplania od wewnątrz mogłyby być super uzupełnieniem moich pomysłów -tylko gdzie je znaleźć i ile kosztują?


Wybuduj z betonu komórkowego - będziesz miał małą akumulacyjność cieplną. Silikaty są przeciwieństwem tego, czego Ty potrzebujesz.

----------


## Marcinn73

Jaką zaprawę klejową (cienkowarstwową) warto obecnie kupować do silikatów? Co polecacie?

----------


## Vafel

> Jaką zaprawę klejową (cienkowarstwową) warto obecnie kupować do silikatów? Co polecacie?


A są między nimi jakieś istotne różnice?

Większość mojego domu powstała na kleju Kreisel Murlep (do betonu komórkowego i silikatów), ale część ścianek działowych skleili mi zaprawą mrozoodporną do płytek (bo zabrakło tej Kreisela) i też stoją...

----------


## Piskonia

> Wybuduj z betonu komórkowego - będziesz miał małą akumulacyjność cieplną. Silikaty są przeciwieństwem tego, czego Ty potrzebujesz.


Wydaje mi się, że beton komórkowy nie najlepiej znosi długotrwałe pozostawianie bez ogrzewania. Silikaty są bardzo odporne na "samotność" i tworzą dobry mikroklimat na tych cechach mi zależy. Ponawiam pytanie o płyty silikatowe- ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie?

----------


## krzyk123

> Wydaje mi się, że beton komórkowy nie najlepiej znosi długotrwałe pozostawianie bez ogrzewania. Silikaty są bardzo odporne na "samotność" i tworzą dobry mikroklimat na tych cechach mi zależy. Ponawiam pytanie o płyty silikatowe- ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie?


Dlaczego niby beton kom."nie najlepiej znosi długotrwałe pozostawianie bez ogrzewania" ?

Silikaty w takiej sytuacji mocno się wychłodzą i rozgrzanie ich ponownie zajmie sporo czasu. Np. w domku okazjonalnie użytkowanym (w sezonie grzewczym) sprawdziłoby się to bardzo słabo.

----------


## Piskonia

> Dlaczego niby beton kom."nie najlepiej znosi długotrwałe pozostawianie bez ogrzewania" ?
> 
> Silikaty w takiej sytuacji mocno się wychłodzą i rozgrzanie ich ponownie zajmie sporo czasu. Np. w domku okazjonalnie użytkowanym (w sezonie grzewczym) sprawdziłoby się to bardzo słabo.


Nie chce toczyć dyskusji o betonie komórkowym znaczna nasiąkliwość powoduje, ze nie jestem nim zainteresowana. Nasiąkniety traci wytrzymałość, długo schnie i jest nieodporny na przemarzanie, betonowe bloczki nie mogą też być składowane pod gołym niebem. 

Chętnie za to dowiem się czegoś o płytach silikatowych.

----------


## Egon

Czy ktoś widział/zakupił płytkę CD (lub DVD) z filmem instruktażowym "Budowanie Silką" oferowanym na stronie Xelli? Warto sobie tym głowę zawracać?

----------


## monikaitomek

My mamy dom z silikatów 24 cm plus 15 cm styropian  :Lol:  
Jesteśmy z silikatów bardzo zadowoleni!!
A to prawda,że kwiatki w domach z siliki rosną pięknie  :Lol:

----------


## krystianwlo

Witam,
Zamierzam budować silką i mam takie pytanie: czy w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych (garaż, strych itp.) koniecznie trzeba tynkować ściany, czy wystrarczy je pomalować np. na biało? 
Ostatnio robilem remont w mieszkaniu. Tynk z pomalowniem  (robocina + materiał) wyszedł ok. 20zł/m2. Jakby się udało tego nie robić to sporo pieniędzy w kieszeni.
Widziałem podobnie wyglądające ściany (nie wiem czy to była silka) w obiektach przemysłowych i wyglądały OK. 
Pozdrawiam
Krystian

----------


## Bart

nie trzeba tynkować!
mam budynek gospodarczy z garażem z silki na klej i nie zamierzam ich tynkować. przekonały mnie do tego m.in. obory robione z silikatów w niemczech nie tynkowane i stojące tak 30 lat.

----------


## Whitemag

Przestancie prosze.... tynkowac/nie tynkowac... nie robcie z tych silikatow lekarstwa na wszystkie niezbedne prace, ktore nalezy wykonac, aby dom byl schludny i nie szpecil okolicy... Akurat w przypadku silikatow, ktore mam ulozone bardzo starannie i rowno na klej, nie wyobrazam sobie zostawiac takiego dziadostwa nieotynkowanego. Wewnatrz rowniez... trzeba polozyc tynk i juz - nie kombinujcie z malowaniem bezposrednio na cegle... 

Ja jestem z silikatow zadowolony, jednak traktowalbym ten material jak kazdy inny..

----------


## Bart

> Przestancie prosze.... tynkowac/nie tynkowac... nie robcie z tych silikatow lekarstwa na wszystkie niezbedne prace, ktore nalezy wykonac, aby dom byl schludny i nie szpecil okolicy... Akurat w przypadku silikatow, ktore mam ulozone bardzo starannie i rowno na klej, nie wyobrazam sobie zostawiac takiego dziadostwa nieotynkowanego. Wewnatrz rowniez... trzeba polozyc tynk i juz - nie kombinujcie z malowaniem bezposrednio na cegle...


Po pierwsze nie mówię tutaj o domu tylko o budynkach gospodarczych. W moim przypadku jest to stajnia i garaż. Z zewnątrz w przyszłości będzie to otynkowane ze względów estetycznych, natomiast wewnątrz nie widzę takiej potrzeby.Silikat ze względu na swoje właściwości może pozostać nieotynkowana w przeciwieństwie do siporeksu czy ceramiki.

----------


## Whitemag

Ceramika tez moze - patrz Malbork  :wink:

----------


## Bart

ale poryzowana już raczej nie

----------


## krystianwlo

> Przestancie prosze.... tynkowac/nie tynkowac... nie robcie z tych silikatow lekarstwa na wszystkie niezbedne prace, ktore nalezy wykonac, aby dom byl schludny i nie szpecil okolicy... Akurat w przypadku silikatow, ktore mam ulozone bardzo starannie i rowno na klej, nie wyobrazam sobie zostawiac takiego dziadostwa nieotynkowanego. Wewnatrz rowniez... trzeba polozyc tynk i juz - nie kombinujcie z malowaniem bezposrednio na cegle..


Stare przysłowie pszczół mówi: nie to jest ładne, co jest ładne, a to, co się komu podoba.

Na zewnątrz oczywiście ocieplenie i tynk. Moje pytanie dotyczyło strony wewnętrznej pomieszczeń. Jak pisałem, widziałem podobne ściany i uważam, że przy odpowiedniej aranżacji będą wyglądały ok. 

Kwestia finansowa też nie jest bez znaczenia. Dla całego domu mogę oszczędzić ok. 4tys. Ktoś zaraz pewnie powie, że w skali całkowitych kosztów to nie dużu. Ale jak się pozbiera te oszczędności w różnych miejscach po 2 - 3 - 4 tys. to nagle w skali całej inwestycji robi się 30 - 40 tys. a to już nie jest mało.

Chodzi mi głównie o cechy użytkowe. Czy taka farba nie będzie się łuszczyć czy cóś? czy brak tynku nie będzie szkodził ścianom w długim okresie? Może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia.

----------


## Bart

> Chodzi mi głównie o cechy użytkowe. Czy taka farba nie będzie się łuszczyć czy cóś? czy brak tynku nie będzie szkodził ścianom w długim okresie? Może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia


jak już wcześniej napisałem -  nie ma obaw. Silikat stosowany jest w budownictwie rolniczym, nieotynkowany stoi i nic mu nie jest pomimo bardziej szkodliwego środowiska (amoniak itp). Ewentualnie możesz rozważyć zaimpregnowanie odpowiednimi środkami do silikatów stosowanych na elewacje (ale nie jestem pewien czy można stosować te środki to wewnątrz)

----------


## filipek

Nieotynkowane w środku - nie moge sobie wyobrazić jak ukryć wszystkie kable.

Pozdrawiam
filipek

----------


## Bart

> Nieotynkowane w środku - nie moge sobie wyobrazić jak ukryć wszystkie kable.


Kable mam poprowadzone w rurkach na ścianie. Pamiętaj to budynek gospodarczy a nie mieszkalny!

----------


## brachol

w roznych centrach handlowych czesto spotyka sie sciany bez tynku tylko pomalowane mozna tez zawsze zapytac producenta czy ma jakas wiedze w tym temacie 
Moim zdaniem mozna tylko pomalowac i nic zlego sie nei bedzie dziac

----------


## sql

> Kable mam poprowadzone w rurkach na ścianie. Pamiętaj to budynek gospodarczy a nie mieszkalny!


pisałeś, że to stajnia - te rurki nie idą nigdzie w boksach? konie mogą się nimi zainteresować i może być słabo

----------


## Bart

Spokojnie. W boksach nie mają żadnej możliwości dosięgnięcia przewodów.

----------


## krystianwlo

> Kable mam poprowadzone w rurkach na ścianie. Pamiętaj to budynek gospodarczy a nie mieszkalny!


A okrągłę kanały w środku bloczków? Widziałem kiedyś rysunki, pokazujące, że można je wykorzystać do prowadzenia okablowania. Tylko pytanie, czy da się je zastaosować w praktyce. Prowadził ktoś w tym okablowanie?





> w roznych centrach handlowych czesto spotyka sie sciany bez tynku tylko pomalowane


Widziałem takie ścianki i widziałem też jak są murowane   :Wink2:   . Mam nadzieję, że murując domki jendorodzinne budowlańcy bardziej się przykładają.

----------


## Hugo26

Witam
U mnie jest silka N24. Zastanawiam się jakie ocieplenie zastosować (ściany 2W)Zdecydowany jestem na grubośc 18cm, tylko czy wełna czy styro, jaki tynk wewnątrzny?
Jedni mówią ze tylko wełne inni ze przy oknach PCV i tynkach wewn gipsowych nie warto przeplacac na wełne.
Prosze o fachowe doradztwo. 
Czy zastosować styro+tynk gipsowy
czy 
welna +tynk cementowo-wapienny (zamiast tynku gipsowego)?

Jakie sa minusy styropianu i czy sa jakieś minusy zastosowania wełny (poza ceną) ?


Za info z góry dziekuje
Pozdro

----------


## krzyk123

> Jakie sa minusy styropianu i czy sa jakieś minusy zastosowania wełny (poza ceną) ?


Wełna ma gorszą lambdę w porównaniu do "ciepłego styropianu":
http://www.icmarket.pl/swisspor-plyt...a-p-12512.html

Przy tej samej grubości ocieplenia "wełniana" ściana będzie zimniejsza.

Pzdr
Krzych

----------


## muzykant

==podciągam==

zastanawiam się nad silką [duża bezwłdność cieplna]
muszę zapytać projektanta co powie na 18-stkę

----------


## rpilski

Dlaczego o silikatach mówi się że są nasiąkliwe ? Wg tego co widziałem to mają nasiąkliwość do 16% a zwykła ceramiczna cegła pełna ma nasiąkliwość w zakresie 8-22%. Czy chodzi może o to, że cegły ceramiczne mają zwykle faktyczną nasiąkliwość bliżej tych 8-10% a silikaty zwykle bliżej 14-16% (nie wiem czy tak jest - tylko staram się znaleźć wytłumaczenie poglądu, że silikaty są nasiąkliwe) ?

----------


## Conrad&Beata

ja mam dylemat z akustyką, dom 10 m od dość ruchliwej drogi, i dwa wyjścia( czy można to wogóle porównać??):
silka 24 cm plus ocieplenie, 15- 18cm styropian (silka dobrze tłumi hałas wiec pod tym kontem sprawa prosta) minus słaba izolacyjność termiczna, 
czy może BK 24 cm klasy 700 ocieplenie wełną, dlatego 700 i wełna żeby jak najbardziej odizolować od hałasu, plus to dobra izolacja termiczna ale większe koszty,  pewnie się zwrócą na ogrzewaniu. 
główny problem akustyka, czy w ogóle przy takim zestawieniu można uzyskać podobny komfort akustyczny w tych dwóch wariantach? 

czy aby nie za dużą wagę przywiązuje do ściany, kiedy większość hałasu może przenikać przez np. okna, (dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem) lub dach z oknami dachowymi. 
dodam że ścianki działowe będą z silikatu 12 cm

----------


## krzyk123

> ja mam dylemat z akustyką, dom 10 m od dość ruchliwej drogi, i dwa wyjścia( czy można to wogóle porównać??):
> silka 24 cm plus ocieplenie, 15- 18cm styropian (silka dobrze tłumi hałas wiec pod tym kontem sprawa prosta) minus słaba izolacyjność termiczna, 
> czy może BK 24 cm klasy 700 ocieplenie wełną, dlatego 700 i wełna żeby jak najbardziej odizolować od hałasu, plus to dobra izolacja termiczna ale większe koszty,  pewnie się zwrócą na ogrzewaniu. 
> główny problem akustyka, czy w ogóle przy takim zestawieniu można uzyskać podobny komfort akustyczny w tych dwóch wariantach? 
> 
> czy aby nie za dużą wagę przywiązuje do ściany, kiedy większość hałasu może przenikać przez np. okna, (dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem) lub dach z oknami dachowymi. 
> dodam że ścianki działowe będą z silikatu 12 cm


Hej. 
Różnica w "ciepłocie" ścian dla BK i Silki nie będzie zbyt duża. Za izolację termiczną i tak w większości odpowiada warstwa ocieplenia, a nie nośna.
Tutaj masz kalkulator i możesz porównać rożne konfiguracje:
http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/kalk.../kalkterm.html

Hałas oczywiście będzie najbardziej "przeciekał" do domu poprzez okna. Tutaj rozwiązaniem mogą być specjalne pakiety szybowe, które tłumią hałas. No i raczej przydałaby się wentylacja mechaniczna żeby tych okien zbyt często nie otwierać.

Pzdr

----------


## erpatre

> Dlaczego o silikatach mówi się że są nasiąkliwe ?


Napiszę Ci jak u mnie było. Podczas murarki (lato 200 :cool:  po mocniejszym deszczu widać było jak bloczki silikatowe "piją" wodę - były takie przybrudzone od dołu do 2/3 , czasem 3/4 wysokości pierwszego z dołu bloczka. Czyli chłoną wilgoć - to masz jako cecha na folderach reklamowych -  i oddają ją gdy w otoczeniu jest jej mniej. Co empirycznie doświadczyłem - schną w letnim słońcu w momencie, nawet po ostrej burzy..

----------


## tomzly

> schną w letnim słońcu w momencie, nawet po ostrej burzy..


 - kurde a w listopadowym nie chcą  :big grin:  Dwa tygodnie pod przykryciem i schną baardzo powoli, ale mam nadzieję że jako bufor wilgoci w domu zdadzą egzamin.

Co do wykorzystania wewnętrznych kanałów, to jak ktoś wczęśniej napisał, tylko dla lubiących eksperymenty. Napcha się trochę kleju do kanału i po zawodach. A z utrzymaniem reżimu technologicznego u nas różnie. Dla pocieszenia bruzdownica tnie silkę jak masło, dodatkowo nie jest tak krucha jak ceramika i otwornicą wychodzą bardzo zgrabne dziurki  :big grin: . Bruzdy już sobie porobiłem i czekam tylko na zamknięcie budynku żeby układać przewody. Materiał Xella E24 i E12.

----------


## Marcinx27

Witam wszystkich
W tym roku zaczełem budowę domu parterowego z oddzielnym garażem.
Mam już fundamenty pod dom i cały garaż.
Oczywiście zdecydowałem się na SILIKATY.
Poszukuję osób które w rejonie SIEDLEC będą budowały lub budują dom z SILIKATÓW.
Proszę o kontakt.

----------


## kp47

Witam. Mamy projekt domu z Archi-Projektu, dom APS 136. W projekcie technologia sciana jednowarstwowa ytong 36,5 cm. Chcemy na etapie adaptacji projektu zmienić na sliikat 18 cm+20 cm styropianu. Czy jest to możliwe i czy  nie spowowoduje to dużych kosztów zwąazanych z tą zmianą?

----------


## Vafel

> Witam. Mamy projekt domu z Archi-Projektu, dom APS 136. W projekcie technologia sciana jednowarstwowa ytong 36,5 cm. Chcemy na etapie adaptacji projektu zmienić na sliikat 18 cm+20 cm styropianu. Czy jest to możliwe i czy  nie spowowoduje to dużych kosztów zwąazanych z tą zmianą?


Ja w oryginalnym projekcie miałem ścianę jednowarstwową z betonu komórkowego gr. 36 cm. Prosiłem architekta, żeby zmienił mi podczas adaptacji na silikat 18 cm + 15 cm styropianu, ale powiedział, że nie trzeba tego zmieniać przy adaptacji - wystarczy później wpis do dziennika budowy. Ostatecznie wybudowałem z silikatów 18 + 15 cm styropianu. Zobaczymy, czy się nikt nie przyczepi przy odbiorze...   :Evil:

----------


## kp47

Ja w oryginalnym projekcie miałem ścianę jednowarstwową z betonu komórkowego gr. 36 cm. Prosiłem architekta, żeby zmienił mi podczas adaptacji na silikat 18 cm + 15 cm styropianu, ale powiedział, że nie trzeba tego zmieniać przy adaptacji - wystarczy później wpis do dziennika budowy. Ostatecznie wybudowałem z silikatów 18 + 15 cm styropianu. Zobaczymy, czy się nikt nie przyczepi przy odbiorze... 
_________________
Małego domku podkrakowskie budowanie 
Ja niechciałbym , aby ktoś sie do mnie przyczepił. Chcem wiedzieć czy to jest możliwe

----------


## Vafel

> Ja niechciałbym , aby ktoś sie do mnie przyczepił. Chcem wiedzieć czy to jest możliwe


No to zapytaj tego, kto będzie Ci adaptował projekt do działki. Mój powiedział, że można zmienić jednowarstwowy BK na dwuwarstwową ścianę z silikatów i że nawet nie trzeba tego zmieniać w projekcie przy adaptacji.

Znaczy, że można...

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja w oryginalnym projekcie miałem ścianę jednowarstwową z betonu komórkowego gr. 36 cm. Prosiłem architekta, żeby zmienił mi podczas adaptacji na silikat 18 cm + 15 cm styropianu, ale powiedział, że nie trzeba tego zmieniać przy adaptacji - wystarczy później wpis do dziennika budowy. Ostatecznie wybudowałem z silikatów 18 + 15 cm styropianu. Zobaczymy, czy się nikt nie przyczepi przy odbiorze... 
> _________________
> Małego domku podkrakowskie budowanie 
> Ja niechciałbym , aby ktoś sie do mnie przyczepił. Chcem wiedzieć czy to jest możliwe


Ja bym chcial zrobic dokladnie to samo  :smile: 

Czy jest na forum ktos z okolic Krakowa kto uzyl SILKI 18 ??

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał kp47
> 
> Ja w oryginalnym projekcie miałem ścianę jednowarstwową z betonu komórkowego gr. 36 cm. Prosiłem architekta, żeby zmienił mi podczas adaptacji na silikat 18 cm + 15 cm styropianu, ale powiedział, że nie trzeba tego zmieniać przy adaptacji - wystarczy później wpis do dziennika budowy. Ostatecznie wybudowałem z silikatów 18 + 15 cm styropianu. Zobaczymy, czy się nikt nie przyczepi przy odbiorze... 
> _________________
> Małego domku podkrakowskie budowanie 
> Ja niechciałbym , aby ktoś sie do mnie przyczepił. Chcem wiedzieć czy to jest możliwe
> 
> 
> Ja bym chcial zrobic dokladnie to samo 
> ...


Tak. Właśnie ja  :Biggrin: 

Edit: przepraszam. Małe sprostowanie. Ja użyłem silikatów o szer. 18 cm z Grupy Silikaty, a nie Silki E18 (produkcji Xella).

----------


## mareckiyz450f

witam chce sie budowac z silki z hurtowni dostalem propozycje silki UNIKA o wymiarach 250x240x220 w cenie okolo 11zł za m2 taniej niz silka o wymiarach 333x240x199 nie rozumie dlaczego taka niska (różnica w ) cena czy moze ktos mi wytłumaczyc dlaczego tak jest czy chodzi o to ze jest mniejsza i murowanie jest uciażliwe prosze o odpowiedzi

----------


## Gosiek86

[quote="Vafel"]


> Napisał kp47
> 
> Czy jest na forum ktos z okolic Krakowa kto uzyl SILKI 18 ??
> 
> 
> Tak. Właśnie ja 
> Edit: przepraszam. Małe sprostowanie. Ja użyłem silikatów o szer. 18 cm z Grupy Silikaty, a nie Silki E18 (produkcji Xella).


Vafel jesteś zadowolony z tego rozwiązania? Mieszkasz już? Zastanawiam się nad silikatami, tylko wydaje mi się że 18 trochę za cienka.... ja zastanawiam się nad 24... chociaż przy 18 przemawia do mnie fakt że dzięki temu mam większe pomieszczenia, 
Powiedz czy miałeś jakieś problemy podczas budowy, gdybyś budował raz jeszcze zdecydował byś się na takie samo rozwiązanie?? Dodam może jeszcze ze w projekcie mam porotherm 30 P+W http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...3,61,opis.html
pozdrawiam

----------


## Vafel

> Vafel jesteś zadowolony z tego rozwiązania? Mieszkasz już? Zastanawiam się nad silikatami, tylko wydaje mi się że 18 trochę za cienka.... ja zastanawiam się nad 24... chociaż przy 18 przemawia do mnie fakt że dzięki temu mam większe pomieszczenia, 
> Powiedz czy miałeś jakieś problemy podczas budowy, gdybyś budował raz jeszcze zdecydował byś się na takie samo rozwiązanie?? Dodam może jeszcze ze w projekcie mam porotherm 30 P+W http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...3,61,opis.html
> pozdrawiam


Nie mieszkam jeszcze, ale mieszkałem przez rok w domu z silikatów (ściana trójwarstwowa: 18+10+6) i bardzo mi się podobało. Na dzień dzisiejszy ponownie wybrałbym silikaty 18 cm + 15 cm (lub więcej) docieplenia, albo BK 24 cm + 12 cm (lub więcej) ocieplenia. Na pewno nie brał bym silikatów 24 cm, bo po co. Skoro już musiałbym mieć ścianę o szer. 24 cm, to zrobiłbym ją z BK (bo cieplejszy).

----------


## Gosiek86

Vafel dzięki za szybką odpowiedz :big grin: 
Co do BK to jakoś do mnie nie przemawia... czytałam że należy go dość szybko ocieplić... dlatego przede wszystkim nie biorę go pod uwagę, 
ponieważ budujemy na razie tylko SSO (bez ocieplenia) i domek w takim stanie będzie musiał trochę poczekać ( i nie mówie tu o kilku miesiącach...  :sad:  )  nie chciałabym żeby coś się działo ze ścianami w tym czasie kiedy nie będą niczym osłonięte....

a i jeszcze jedno...  z jakiego rodzaju silikatów budowaleś??
Silikat N 18, kl.20 
Silikat NP 18, kl. 20 
czy Silikat NP 18 kl.25,
??

----------


## Vafel

N18 z Grupy Silikaty, klasy 15. Większej nie potrzeba. Zresztą to 15 to i tak dużo za dużo (więcej niż moje fundamenty)...

----------


## mirma

> ... BK to jakoś do mnie nie przemawia... czytałam że należy go dość szybko ocieplić...


Gosiek86, co może się stać i po jakim czasie z odsłoniętym BK.
Ja zamierzam BK dać zewnątrz a w środku silikaty.

----------


## Gosiek86

> Napisał Gosiek86
> 
> ... BK to jakoś do mnie nie przemawia... czytałam że należy go dość szybko ocieplić...
> 
> 
> Gosiek86, co może się stać i po jakim czasie z odsłoniętym BK.
> Ja zamierzam BK dać zewnątrz a w środku silikaty.


od razu mówię, że dopiero zaczęłam swoją przygodę z budownictwem (póki co tylko teoretyczną  :Wink2:  )dopiero się wszystkiego uczę  :smile:  
Dobrze że zwróciłeś uwagę ! ....  :smile:   nie chodziło mi o ocieplenie BK (bo jak wiadomo można budować z niego nawet ściany jednowarstwowe) a o to że trzeba go dość szybko osłonic (otynkować)... bo jest to materiał nasiąkliwy. W większości artykułów o BK można znaleźć zdanie: "ze względu na porowatą strukturę i dużą nasiąkliwość nie nadaje się na materiał elewacyjny i nietynkowane elementy małej architektury";
"Ujemną cechą betonu komórkowego, wynikającą z jego porowatej budowy, jest nasiąkliwość i łatwość wchłaniania wilgoci z powietrza. Dlatego trzeba chronić go przed zawilgoceniem. Nasiąkliwość ta może być bardzo różna dla wyrobów z różnych firm. Zależy w znacznym stopniu od tego czy pory w betonie są otwarte czy zamknięte. Silnie zawilgocone elementy mają mniejszą wytrzymałość, mniejszą izolacyjność cieplną oraz mogą ulegać kruszeniu pod wpływem mrozu, ponieważ woda uwięziona w porach zamarzając może rozsadzać materiał. Ze względu na te cechy nie powinno się z betonu komórkowego wznosić ścian piwnic jak również konstrukcji nadziemnych poniżej 50 cm od poziomu terenu."

W każdym razie przepraszam za pomyłkę  :oops:  

pozdrawiam,

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał mirma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Gosiek86
> 
> ...


Ale to jeszcze nie oznacza, że trzeba go jakoś bardzo szybko osłaniać tynkiem... Jak dom będzie przykryty dachem (tak, żeby nie padało bezpośrednio na ściany) to spokojnie może postać jakiś czas. Pewnie nie 10 lat, ale nie sądzę,  żeby 1-2 lata to był jakiś problem...
Silikaty też bardzo ciągną wilgoć. Ale też bardzo ładnie oddają (szybko schną). Nie wiem jak pod tym kątem BK...

----------


## kasia130907

Witam! Zamierzam budować domek Aramis w projekcie mam silke 24 + styropian 15. Mąż uparł się na ceramikę. Byłam przekonana do silki ateraz to już niewiem. Pytanie do tych co mieli podobny dylemat co przeważyło na korzyść silki? Koszty to chyba raczej podobne?

----------


## tosinek

> Witam! Zamierzam budować domek Aramis w projekcie mam silke 24 + styropian 15. Mąż uparł się na ceramikę. Byłam przekonana do silki ateraz to już niewiem. Pytanie do tych co mieli podobny dylemat co przeważyło na korzyść silki? Koszty to chyba raczej podobne?


Cisza i zabójczo rosnące roślinki

----------


## krzyk123

> Witam! Zamierzam budować domek Aramis w projekcie mam silke 24 + styropian 15. Mąż uparł się na ceramikę. Byłam przekonana do silki ateraz to już niewiem. Pytanie do tych co mieli podobny dylemat co przeważyło na korzyść silki? Koszty to chyba raczej podobne?


Moje argument za:
- Cisza 
- bezwładność (nie potrzebna jest klima latem, a zimą wyłączenie ogrzewania na np. 24h nie wychłodzi zbytnio budynku), 
- naturalny regulator wilgotności
- materiał odporny na pleśnie i grzyby
- bardzo wytrzymały materiał - łatwo mocować np. kołki (wszystko się trzyma, bo kołek nie wpada w pustkę powietrzną )
- materiał z naturalnych składników (mała promieniotwórczość)
- niski koszt materiału

Minusem silikatu jest to, że jest zimny i dom trzeba staranie ocieplić, żeby nie było mostków (problematyczne są np. połączenie fundamentów ze ścianami zewn., ścianki działowe na chudziaku itd.)

Pzdr

----------


## lukjanko

Minusem silikatu jest to, że jest zimny i dom trzeba staranie ocieplić, żeby nie było mostków (problematyczne są np. połączenie fundamentów ze ścianami zewn., ścianki działowe na chudziaku itd.)

Pzdr[/quote]
witam. A jak masz fundamenty z silikatów to ?

----------


## krzyk123

> witam. A jak masz fundamenty z silikatów to ?


Nie rozumiem pytania...

Ja mam fundamenty z bloczków betonowych. Używanie silikatów do budowy fundamentów to, moim zdaniem, kiepski pomysł.

Pzdr

----------


## lukjanko

Ja w projekcie mam uwzglednione ściany fundamentowe z bloczków silka 24 dlatego wynikło to pytanie.

----------


## Vafel

> Ja w projekcie mam uwzglednione ściany fundamentowe z bloczków silka 24 dlatego wynikło to pytanie.


Z bloczków betonowych wyjdzie chyba taniej, więc po co przepłacać...

----------


## Monika_76

> Napisał kasia130907
> 
> Witam! Zamierzam budować domek Aramis w projekcie mam silke 24 + styropian 15. Mąż uparł się na ceramikę. Byłam przekonana do silki ateraz to już niewiem. Pytanie do tych co mieli podobny dylemat co przeważyło na korzyść silki? Koszty to chyba raczej podobne?
> 
> 
> Moje argument za:
> - Cisza 
> - bezwładność (nie potrzebna jest klima latem, a zimą wyłączenie ogrzewania na np. 24h nie wychłodzi zbytnio budynku), 
> - naturalny regulator wilgotności
> ...


Witam!
My kasiu130907 mieliśmy odwrotnie. W projekcie był porotherm a my dom zbudowaliśmy z Silki. Dlaczego ???? Podpisuję się pod tym co napisał  krzyk123: mateiał naturalny, nie boisz się wbić gwożdzia aby w pustke nie wpadł  :smile:

----------


## uriel

a mnie dalej nurtuje sprawa z nasiąkliwością...

co jeśli planuję budowę zacząć późnym latem i wyjdzie tak, że przed zimą postawię tylko SSZ albo co gorsza SSO, a dom będzie z silki, to mi to wszystko w zimie naciągnie wilgoci strasznie i co mam wtedy zrobić? ja się tej nasiąkliwości boję, cała reszta absolutnie mnie zachwyca w silce. ale nie wiem, czy damy radę się wyrobić z terminami, żeby szybko ocieplić.

kto z Was był w takiej sytuacji?
co zrobił?
jak się to to osusza?

pozdr

----------


## Vafel

> a mnie dalej nurtuje sprawa z nasiąkliwością...
> 
> co jeśli planuję budowę zacząć późnym latem i wyjdzie tak, że przed zimą postawię tylko SSZ albo co gorsza SSO, a dom będzie z silki, to mi to wszystko w zimie naciągnie wilgoci strasznie i co mam wtedy zrobić? ja się tej nasiąkliwości boję, cała reszta absolutnie mnie zachwyca w silce. ale nie wiem, czy damy radę się wyrobić z terminami, żeby szybko ocieplić.
> 
> kto z Was był w takiej sytuacji?
> co zrobił?
> jak się to to osusza?
> 
> pozdr


Jak przykryjesz dachem, to nasiąknie Ci tyle co nic. Dziesięć razy więcej wilgoci wprowadzisz w te ściany sam robiąc tynki, gładzie, wylewki itp. więc nie masz się czym przejmować.

A nawet jeśli zamokną (powtarzam - zamokną, a nie jedynie zawilgną) to silikaty schną same i to bardzo szybko. Wystarczy wietrzna lub słoneczka pogoda przez jakiś czas.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Monika_76

> a mnie dalej nurtuje sprawa z nasiąkliwością...
> 
> co jeśli planuję budowę zacząć późnym latem i wyjdzie tak, że przed zimą postawię tylko SSZ albo co gorsza SSO, a dom będzie z silki, to mi to wszystko w zimie naciągnie wilgoci strasznie i co mam wtedy zrobić? ja się tej nasiąkliwości boję, cała reszta absolutnie mnie zachwyca w silce. ale nie wiem, czy damy radę się wyrobić z terminami, żeby szybko ocieplić.
> 
> kto z Was był w takiej sytuacji?
> co zrobił?
> jak się to to osusza?
> 
> pozdr


No więc ja chyba jestem w takiej sytuacji .... Zaczeliśmy wytyczać budynek w sierpniu. Mieliśmy plany przykryć dachem dom przed zimą ale się nie udało i teraz mamy dom niezadaszony. 
Co mogę powiedzieć? Juz przy stawianiu domu niektóre bloczki były szare czyli wchłonęły wodę (w sumie jesień nas zastała to i pogoda pomagała opadami  :smile:  ). W dzienniku to ładnie widac na zdjęciach. Widzę jednak że robią się one jaśniejsze czyli powoli oddają wilgoć. 
Nic nie osuszamy, samo schnie.
*Uriel* myslę że to co Ci silka wciągnie to ładnie wiosną odda  :smile:  i problemu nie będzie. Wiosną dam Ci znać ile czasu potrzebuje na powrót do swego białego koloru  :smile: 
Monika

----------


## Gosiek86

A orientuje się ktoś może czy można bez przeszkód łączyć silikaty z porothermem?? Tzn ściana zewnętrzna z porotheremu a wewnętrzne nośne i działowe z silikatów??  :Roll:   Bo taki układ by mi jak najbardziej odpowiadał   :smile:   i chyba się zdecyduję  :smile:  
Dodam że będę mieć stropy monolityczne jeżeli to ma jakieś znaczenie  :wink:

----------


## krzyk123

> A orientuje się ktoś może czy można bez przeszkód łączyć silikaty z porothermem?? Tzn ściana zewnętrzna z porotheremu a wewnętrzne nośne i działowe z silikatów??   Bo taki układ by mi jak najbardziej odpowiadał    i chyba się zdecyduję  
> Dodam że będę mieć stropy monolityczne jeżeli to ma jakieś znaczenie


Żaden problem. Sporo ludzi robi np. zewnętrzne z Ytonga (gazobetonu), a wewnętrzne z silikatów.

----------


## lukjanko

> Napisał lukjanko
> 
> Ja w projekcie mam uwzglednione ściany fundamentowe z bloczków silka 24 dlatego wynikło to pytanie.
> 
> 
> Z bloczków betonowych wyjdzie chyba taniej, więc po co przepłacać...


Wiem bo bloczki M-6 mam z transportem po 2,50 szt a silke po 3,20.
Napisałem bo ktos pytał o mostki na łączeniu z fundamentami.

----------


## Gosiek86

> Napisał Gosiek86
> 
> A orientuje się ktoś może czy można bez przeszkód łączyć silikaty z porothermem?? Tzn ściana zewnętrzna z porotheremu a wewnętrzne nośne i działowe z silikatów??   Bo taki układ by mi jak najbardziej odpowiadał    i chyba się zdecyduję  
> Dodam że będę mieć stropy monolityczne jeżeli to ma jakieś znaczenie 
> 
> 
> Żaden problem. Sporo ludzi robi np. zewnętrzne z Ytonga (gazobetonu), a wewnętrzne z silikatów.


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## mirma

Sprawdzał ktoś może jakość silikatów z grupy silikaty N24 a UNISIL 24 P+W z ppmb Niemce.
Cena tego jest dość korzystna. Co do jakości to ich nie widziałem?

----------


## krzyk123

> Sprawdzał ktoś może jakość silikatów z grupy silikaty N24 a UNISIL 24 P+W z ppmb Niemce.
> Cena tego jest dość korzystna. Co do jakości to ich nie widziałem?


Ja miałem silikaty z "grupy silikaty" z zakładu w Kluczach. Moi majstrowie trochę narzekali, że słabsze od Silki (że bloczki czasem wymiarów nie zachowują) ale generalnie nie było źle. 
Za to cena (w porównaniu z silką) z nawiązką rekompensuje te "delikatne" niedogodności  :wink:

----------


## ZaKontyK

> A orientuje się ktoś może czy można bez przeszkód łączyć silikaty z porothermem?? Tzn ściana zewnętrzna z porotheremu a wewnętrzne nośne i działowe z silikatów??   Bo taki układ by mi jak najbardziej odpowiadał    i chyba się zdecyduję  
> Dodam że będę mieć stropy monolityczne jeżeli to ma jakieś znaczenie


Sądzę, że można bez najmniejszego problemu.
Przemyśl sprawę przewiązań ściany zewnętrznej z wewnętrzną.
Na blachy ? Na przemurowania (moje majstry to tak jakoś nazywały - nigdy nie mogłem zapamiętać i oczywiście teraz też nie pamiętam  :Smile: ). Równa wysokość cegieł czy różna ?

----------


## elunia13

Witam
Ja również będę budowała z silikatów.
Już zamówiłam Silke E24 z dowozem na budowę na wiosnę z hds i zapłace 3,70 za sztukę.
Również zastanawiałam się nad silikatami z Niemiec ale to co mnie i męża zniechęcało to mniejszy format i brak p+w a to trochę ułatwia budowanie.
Mam dość duży dom więc nie chce tracić czasu.

Mam nadzieje że dokonałam dobrego wyboru i nie będę żałować  wink:

----------


## Gosiek86

> Napisał Gosiek86
> 
> A orientuje się ktoś może czy można bez przeszkód łączyć silikaty z porothermem?? Tzn ściana zewnętrzna z porotheremu a wewnętrzne nośne i działowe z silikatów??   Bo taki układ by mi jak najbardziej odpowiadał    i chyba się zdecyduję  
> Dodam że będę mieć stropy monolityczne jeżeli to ma jakieś znaczenie 
> 
> 
> Sądzę, że można bez najmniejszego problemu.
> Przemyśl sprawę przewiązań ściany zewnętrznej z wewnętrzną.
> Na blachy ? Na przemurowania (moje majstry to tak jakoś nazywały - nigdy nie mogłem zapamiętać i oczywiście teraz też nie pamiętam ). Równa wysokość cegieł czy różna ?


Wysokości różne niestety... Porotherm 238mm, wysokość silikatu 220   :Roll:  
A Ty ZaKontyK z czego masz ściany? też mieszanka?  :wink:

----------


## ZaKontyK

> Wysokości różne niestety... Porotherm 238mm, wysokość silikatu 220   
> A Ty ZaKontyK z czego masz ściany? też mieszanka?


Nie. 100% Silka Xella E18.

----------


## lukjanko

A tak w sumie to ile biora za metr2 postawienia muru z silki?

----------


## Princesa

Pytanie do osób budujących z silikatów, dlaczego silka a nie np. ytong? Czym się kierowaliście podejmując taką decyzję?

----------


## krzyk123

> Pytanie do osób budujących z silikatów, dlaczego silka a nie np. ytong? Czym się kierowaliście podejmując taką decyzję?


Pytanie powinno raczej brzmieć:
"Dlaczego silikaty, a nie gazobeton ?".

Nieładnie tak reklamować konkretne (i przy okazji najdroższe) wyroby   :Wink2:

----------


## Princesa

Ok, więc dlaczego silikaty a nie beton komórkowy?  :big grin:

----------


## desmear

> Ok, więc dlaczego silikaty a nie beton komórkowy?

bo:
1. zależy mi na dużej akumulacyjności cieplnej
2. nie lubie jak mi grzyb rośnie na ścianie
3. nie chcę, żeby mi złodzieje weszli przez ścianę za pomocą piły łancuchowej
4. mam producenta silikatów pod bokiem, który:
4a. dał mi całkiem niezłą cenę z której jestem zadowolony

----------


## desmear

6. ekipa która mi buduje, powiedziała, że im wszystko jedno, byle nie klocki lego

----------


## ZaKontyK

> > Ok, więc dlaczego silikaty a nie beton komórkowy?
> 
> bo:
> 1. zależy mi na dużej akumulacyjności cieplnej
> 2. nie lubie jak mi grzyb rośnie na ścianie
> 3. nie chcę, żeby mi złodzieje weszli przez ścianę za pomocą piły łancuchowej
> 4. mam producenta silikatów pod bokiem, który:
> 4a. dał mi całkiem niezłą cenę z której jestem zadowolony


+ wystarczająca siła w w skromnych wymiarach - Silka 18cm - a to dodatkowa przestrzeń wewnątrz (w domu 10x15 z wewnętrzną ścianą nośną to cirka 3,5 m2 - porównując z 24cm)
+ cisza

----------


## lukjanko

[quote="Princesa"]Ok, więc dlaczego silikaty a nie beton komórkowy?  :big grin: [/quote
cisza,
 łatwośc budowy i wielka dokładność,
 dobra akumulacja ciepłą,
 idealne dla alergików(brak grzybka itp) ,
robienie bruzd pod instalacje to czysta przyjemność,
ściany wytrzymałe jak w bunkrze,
oszczędności przy tynkowaniu wewnetrznym ,
i znowu
 Cisza
bezwładność (nie potrzebna jest klima latem, a zimą wyłączenie ogrzewania na np. 24h nie wychłodzi zbytnio budynku),
naturalny regulator wilgotności
materiał z naturalnych składników (mała promieniotwórczość)
niski koszt materiału
 hmm co by tu jeszcze dodac?

----------


## Gosiek86

Dla mnie silikat jest prawie idealny ale tylko prawie....ma jedną wadę a mianowicie wysoki współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, na który jest prosty sposób w przypadku ścian (czyt. ocieplenie) ale co w przypadku ucieczki ciepła do fundamentów a dokładnie do ścian piwnic? (gdzie będzie nieogrzewany 2-stanowiskowy garaż) oczywiście będzie ocieplenie zewnętrznych ścian piwnic i stropu nad garażem, ale wydaje mi się że trzeba by chyba też dodatkowo ocieplić  ściany garażu od środka... żeby mostka nie było  :Roll:  czy dobrze rozumuję  ??Jak myślicie?? 
ewentualnie pierwsza warstwa z jakiegoś innego materiału o niskim wsp. przewodzenia ciepła i który utrzyma ciężar 24cm ściany z silikatów..  :Confused:

----------


## piotr.nowy

> ewentualnie pierwsza warstwa z jakiegoś innego materiału o niskim wsp. przewodzenia ciepła i który utrzyma ciężar 24cm ściany z silikatów..


Są takie pustaki cokołowe wymyślone dokładnie w tym celu   :Roll:  
Zobacz  TUTAJ

----------


## piotr.nowy

> wydaje mi się że trzeba by chyba też dodatkowo ocieplić  ściany garażu od środka... żeby mostka nie było  czy dobrze rozumuję  ??Jak myślicie??


Dobrze myślisz. Ocieplenie ściany między nieogrzewanym garażem i częścią mieszkalną robi się niezależnie od tego z jakiego materiału są ściany.

----------


## rpilski

> Są takie pustaki cokołowe wymyślone dokładnie w tym celu   
> Zobacz  TUTAJ


Sprawdź też cenę i przekalkuluj, czy na pewno opłaca się je kupować. Gdy ja je rozważałem, były strasznie drogie.

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał piotr.nowy
> 
> Są takie pustaki cokołowe wymyślone dokładnie w tym celu   
> Zobacz  TUTAJ 
> 
> 
> Sprawdź też cenę i przekalkuluj, czy na pewno opłaca się je kupować. Gdy ja je rozważałem, były strasznie drogie.


Cena mocno zniechęca - dlatego to odpuściłem. Zrobiłem 1-ą warstwę z Porotonu (prawie identyczny pustak jak porotherm, tylko miał lepszą lambdę).
Zgodnie z pomysłem jednego forumowicza chciałem te bloczki zasypać perlitem, ale w końcu z tego zrezygnowałem (z przyczyn logistycznych).

Rozważałem też beton komórkowy ale nie odważyłem się postawić ciężkich ścian na tak "delikatnej" podstawie.

----------


## Vafel

> Cena mocno zniechęca - dlatego to odpuściłem. Zrobiłem 1-ą warstwę z Porotonu (prawie identyczny pustak jak porotherm, tylko miał lepszą lambdę).
> Zgodnie z pomysłem jednego forumowicza chciałem te bloczki zasypać perlitem, ale w końcu z tego zrezygnowałem (z przyczyn logistycznych).


No właśnie - ta lambda tego porotonu to jest liczona z lewa na prawo, a nie z góry na dół (gdzie on ma otwory na wylot). Taka lambda z góry na dół jest pewnie znacznie niższa, a właśnie ona ma znaczenie przy tej pierwszej warstwie...

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał krzyk123
> 
> Cena mocno zniechęca - dlatego to odpuściłem. Zrobiłem 1-ą warstwę z Porotonu (prawie identyczny pustak jak porotherm, tylko miał lepszą lambdę).
> Zgodnie z pomysłem jednego forumowicza chciałem te bloczki zasypać perlitem, ale w końcu z tego zrezygnowałem (z przyczyn logistycznych).
> 
> 
> No właśnie - ta lambda tego porotonu to jest liczona z lewa na prawo, a nie z góry na dół (gdzie on ma otwory na wylot). Taka lambda z góry na dół jest pewnie znacznie niższa, a właśnie ona ma znaczenie przy tej pierwszej warstwie...


Czy ja wiem czy będzie aż tak strasznie niższa? W końcu są tam pustki powietrzne, które raczej zapewniają dobrą izolacyjność.

Tak czy siak będzie na pewno lepiej niż gdyby tego nie robić. A fatyga nie jest taka duża ...

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> No właśnie - ta lambda tego porotonu to jest liczona z lewa na prawo, a nie z góry na dół (gdzie on ma otwory na wylot). Taka lambda z góry na dół jest pewnie znacznie niższa, a właśnie ona ma znaczenie przy tej pierwszej warstwie...
> 
> 
> Czy ja wiem czy będzie aż tak strasznie niższa? W końcu są tam pustki powietrzne, które raczej zapewniają dobrą izolacyjność.
> 
> Tak czy siak będzie na pewno lepiej niż gdyby tego nie robić. A fatyga nie jest taka duża ...


Wydaje mi się, że jednak będzie znacznie mniejsza. Z lewa na prawo przekrój wygląda tak, że masz ściankę - pustkę - ściankę - pustkę itd. kilka, a może nawet kilkanaście razy. Za to z góry na dół masz otwory na wylot, niczym nie przedzielone. Myślę, że różnica między tym a silikatem nie jest wielka...
Ale oczywiście skoro masz to zrobione to zawsze jakiś tam zysk jest  :Smile:

----------


## Gosiek86

> Dobrze myślisz. Ocieplenie ściany *między nieogrzewanym garażem i częścią mieszkalną robi się niezależnie od tego z jakiego materiału są ściany*.


Tak tak, to oczywiste  :smile:  Chodziło mi o dodatkowe ocieplenie ścian pozostałych (czyli zewnętrznych) zarówno od zewnątrz czymś w rodzaju styroduru i od wewnątrz zwykłym styro z 5cm...     :Roll:   tak jak to niby ociepla się ściany fundamentowe z obu stron w domach energooszczędnych... tylko wydaje mi się że to może trochę przesada ...   :Roll:

----------


## Gosiek86

> Zrobiłem 1-ą warstwę z Porotonu (prawie identyczny pustak jak porotherm, tylko miał lepszą lambdę).
> Zgodnie z pomysłem jednego forumowicza chciałem te bloczki zasypać perlitem, ale w końcu z tego zrezygnowałem (z przyczyn logistycznych).
> 
> Rozważałem też beton komórkowy ale nie odważyłem się postawić ciężkich ścian na tak "delikatnej" podstawie.


Ja się już ostatecznie dziś zdecydowałam na porotherm-zewnętrzne a silikaty wewnętrzne ściany :smile:  Już nawet zamówione  :Wink2:  
Co do tego perlitu to też troszkę czytałam o nim na forum i przyznam że mnie zaciekawił zważywszy że zdecydowałam się na porotherm, problem tylko takiego typu że w żadnym okolicznym składzie go nie mają...  :Roll:

----------


## piotr.nowy

Nie , no to JEST przesada. Nie widzę żadnego uzasadnienia w ocieplaniu jednocześnie od wewnątrz i zewnątrz ściany zewnętrznej.
Poza fundamentami nigdzie się z takim ociepleniem nie spotkałem  :ohmy:

----------


## Klodziki

Ludziska, zastanawiamy się na budową z Silki Unika 24 cm plus styropian 15 cm. Budowlańcy nas namawiają, że taki dobry, naturalny materiał. Zastanawiamy się między Silką a Porotonem. Dom będzie parterowy ogrzewany gazem ziemnym, podłogówka w całym domu. Zależy nam aby rachunki za ogrzewanie nas nie zjadły, a silka ponoć zimna?????? Podpowiedzcie coś, bo głupiejemy , każdy co innego mówi. Może Ci co już mieszkają niech się wypowiedzą, czy latem naprawdę tak zimno, może za zimno???? Jak taki dom się nagrzewa....? Czy nie jest wilgotno itd.itd  
Sorki za amatorskie pytania, ale naprawdę jest tyle różnych i sprzecznych informacji, że trudno to zebrać. Weszłam też na stronę termoorganiki i tam między silką a betonem kom. współczynnik U przenikania ciepła znacznie się różni na korzyść betonu, z ceramiką jest porównywalny.

----------


## piotr.nowy

"Zimne" silikaty faktycznie są . Ale co z tego. Za termoizolację ścian odpowiada materiał ... termoizolacyjny, czyli wełna albo styro. Istotny jest współczynnik ŚCIANY  a nie samego materiału konstrukcyjnego. Dodasz 2-3 centymetry izolacji i znika różnica. 
Osobiście uważam , że silikaty mają znacznie więcej zalet niż wad. 
A jeszcze jak wykonawca namawia to tylko się cieszyć , bo budowlańcy często nie chcą z nich budować ze względu na spory ciężar.

----------


## Vafel

Klodziki: jeśli silikaty to polecam rozważenie ściany 18 cm zamiast 24 cm. Za darmo robi Ci się większy dom (albo cieplejszy, bo w "brakujące centymetry"możesz wstawić styropian - wybór należy do Ciebie).

----------


## Gosiek86

> Nie , no to JEST przesada. Nie widzę żadnego uzasadnienia w ocieplaniu jednocześnie od wewnątrz i zewnątrz ściany zewnętrznej.
> Poza fundamentami nigdzie się z takim ociepleniem nie spotkałem


OK :smile: dzięki, tak też myślałam  :wink:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Klodziki

> Klodziki: jeśli silikaty to polecam rozważenie ściany 18 cm zamiast 24 cm. Za darmo robi Ci się większy dom (albo cieplejszy, bo w "brakujące centymetry"możesz wstawić styropian - wybór należy do Ciebie).


Właśnie czytałam, że Ty budujesz z 18 cm. Ja mam podobny dom, parter, dwuspadowy dach, wiązary na i strych i wolałabym 18 cm ścianę ze względów o których piszesz  :wink:  
Vafel rozmawiałam z nimi o tej ścianie 18 cm, to tak niechętnie do niej się odnoszą 
 :sad: 
Że wiesz niby można ok, ale oni wolą 24 cm, tak jak w projekcie.  :sad: ((

----------


## krzyk123

> Co do tego perlitu to też troszkę czytałam o nim na forum i przyznam że mnie zaciekawił zważywszy że zdecydowałam się na porotherm, problem tylko takiego typu że w żadnym okolicznym składzie go nie mają...


http://allegro.pl/item920824640_perl..._promocja.html

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> Klodziki: jeśli silikaty to polecam rozważenie ściany 18 cm zamiast 24 cm. Za darmo robi Ci się większy dom (albo cieplejszy, bo w "brakujące centymetry"możesz wstawić styropian - wybór należy do Ciebie).
> 
> 
> Właśnie czytałam, że Ty budujesz z 18 cm. Ja mam podobny dom, parter, dwuspadowy dach, wiązary na i strych i wolałabym 18 cm ścianę ze względów o których piszesz  
> Vafel rozmawiałam z nimi o tej ścianie 18 cm, to tak niechętnie do niej się odnoszą 
> 
> Że wiesz niby można ok, ale oni wolą 24 cm, tak jak w projekcie. ((


Zrobisz jak uważasz. 

Ale co to za argument, że oni wolą?  :ohmy:  
A jak oni będą woleli wybudować dom z poddaszem, to będziesz budować z poddaszem zamiast parterowego? To Ty im płacisz i oni mają zrobić tak jak Ty chcesz, a nie jak im jest wygodnie. Pewnie, że wolą robić z 24 jak w projekcie, bo przy zamianie na 18 trzeba poprzeliczać odległości, żeby odpowiednio postawić ściany. Ale to nie jest jakiś kosmos. U mnie w projekcie była ściana jednowarstwowa 36 cm i jakoś udało się ją przełożyć na silikat 18 cm, co prawda nie bez błędów (rzędu kilku centymetrów w jednym miejscu), ale to nie miało wielkiego znaczenia.

I jeżeli zdecydujesz się na to 18 cm to od razu też podejmij decyzję ile będziesz dawać ocieplenia tak, żeby z zewnątrz (razem z ociepleniem) dom miał dokładnie te same wymiary co w projekcie, a tylko wewnątrz będzie większy  :Smile: 

Np. jeżeli w projekcie masz ścianę 24 cm + 12 cm ocieplenia, a zechcesz zrobić 18 cm + 15 cm ocieplenia, to zamiast ściany 36 cm będziesz miała 33 cm, czyli w środku przy każdej ścianie masz 3 cm więcej miejsca  :Smile:

----------


## lukjanko

Tak czytam juz od jakiegos czasu i wynika mi z tego ze nie ma senu (tak uważacie) budowac z silki24 lepiej z 18 a co jeśli w domu nie ma stropu tylko od razu jest dach widoczny z wnętrza? Najlepiej jak bym mógł prosić o wypowiedzi na http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3992020.htm#3992020
tam jest mój domek  :smile:  i zbieram tam wszystki info dotyczące budowy. dzieki pozdrawiam

----------


## Klodziki

VAFEL dobry temat zacząłeś  :wink:  W projekcie mam 24 cm plus styro 12 cm czyli 36 cm, bądź ceramika 25 cm i styro 12 co daje 37 cm. Więc gdybyśmy dali silkę 24 i styro 15 to daje 39 i co wtedy ?? trzeba zmieniać pozwolenie czy wystarczy wpis do dziennika? 

Wiesz może nam tak powiedzieli o tych 24 cm ze względów o których piszesz właśnie, muszą przeliczać  :wink: 

Ja tam jestem laikiem, ale jak tak patrzę na linijkę ile to te 18 cm to jakaś mi taka cieńka ta ściana   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: [/b]

----------


## Vafel

> VAFEL dobry temat zacząłeś  W projekcie mam 24 cm plus styro 12 cm czyli 36 cm, bądź ceramika 25 cm i styro 12 co daje 37 cm. Więc gdybyśmy dali silkę 24 i styro 15 to daje 39 i co wtedy ?? trzeba zmieniać pozwolenie czy wystarczy wpis do dziennika? 
> 
> Wiesz może nam tak powiedzieli o tych 24 cm ze względów o których piszesz właśnie, muszą przeliczać 
> 
> Ja tam jestem laikiem, ale jak tak patrzę na linijkę ile to te 18 cm to jakaś mi taka cieńka ta ściana      [/b]


No nie wiem. Mój kierownik budowy twierdził, że wymiary zewnętrzne muszą się zgadzać, więc jak chcesz zrobić ścianę (w sumie) 39 cm zamiast 36 cm, to te brakujące 3 cm trzeba zabrać "w środku" (mniejsze wnętrze), a nie powiększyć dom o te 3 cm na zewnątrz. Ale szczerze mówiąc, ja prywatnie uważam, że to nie ma znaczenia. Kto będzie ten dom mierzył z dokładnością do centymetrów? Rozumiem, że miałoby to jeszcze sens gdybyś co do centymetra była przysunięta do dozwolonej granicy, ale jeśli tak nie jest, to raczej nie ma problemu.

A co do szerokości ściany, to po ociepleniu i otynkowaniu i tak będzie ona gruba na 36-39 cm, więc wrażenia cienkości zupełnie nie będzie. Widzę to po swoich ścianach...

Klodziki: dodatkowy argument za 18 cm w Twoim przypadku to zastosowanie wiązarów. Gdybyś miała mieć strop Terivę to tam są podobno jakieś problemy z podparciem tego stropu na ściance 18 cm (choć też do rozwiązania), ale jak chcesz mieć wiązary, to nie ma żadnego problemu. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Klodziki

Dziękuje Ci za odpowiedzi. Będę w takim razie rozmawiała z budowlańcami o tej ścianie 18cm. Z tego co wyczytałam to masz ocieplenie 15 cm tak?? 

Rozumiem, że dla energooszczędności nie ma znaczenia szerokość tej ściany, ale ocieplenie i 15 cm w zupełności wystarcza. 
A przeliczałeś może wełnę na ocieplenie, ile drożej by wyszła?

----------


## ar_com

Pamietajcie tylko zeby ocieplic garaz jesli jest wbudowany w bryłe domu, silka mega ciagnie chłod i ja nad grazem mam łazienke i wierzcie mi jest brrrrrr

Ja ocieplilem 10cm sufit i sciany wewnetrzne  - teraz wiem ze trzeba ocieplic wszsytko - kazdą sciane w garazu ! kazdą!   :Wink2:  

Co do pozostałych walorów silki - miód cud malina , mam 24cm xelle i 15cm styro do tego 25cm wełny w dachu - ogrzewanie gazowe pierwsze rachunki zimą przy sredniej -5 -10 800zł 2 miechy - pozniej juz tylko lepiej- pamietajcie silka to takie cholerstwo ze jak juz coś złapie (czyt. ciepło lub zimno) to ciezko to zniej wykurzyc    :Wink2:   i to widać w domku - jak  raz zlapało ciepło i wchłoneło to trzyma jak pierun   :big grin:   , temp mam na 21,5 stopnia a rachunki nawet tej zimy gdzie bylo -15 -20 nie przekroczyly 900zł i jak dla mnie to zasługa silki ...

pzodro
art

----------


## Vafel

> Dziękuje Ci za odpowiedzi. Będę w takim razie rozmawiała z budowlańcami o tej ścianie 18cm. Z tego co wyczytałam to masz ocieplenie 15 cm tak?? 
> 
> Rozumiem, że dla energooszczędności nie ma znaczenia szerokość tej ściany, ale ocieplenie i 15 cm w zupełności wystarcza. 
> A przeliczałeś może wełnę na ocieplenie, ile drożej by wyszła?


Tak. Ja mam 15 cm. Można dać więcej jak ktoś chce  :Smile: 

Dla energoszczędności szerokość ściany nośnej nie ma znaczenia. Liczy się tylko ocieplenie  :Smile:  Im więcej go będzie tym mniej później zapłacisz za ogrzewanie. Jak dla mnie rozsądny kompromis jest gdzieś między 15 a 20 cm ocieplenia, ale tutaj każdy ma swoje własne zdanie  :Smile: 

Co do wełny to w ogóle jej nie rozważałem, bo osobiście uważam, że styropian jest lepszym materiałem na ściany, zwłaszcza przy ścianie dwuwarstwowej. Co innego przy trójwarstwowej (ze ścianką osłonową) - wtedy wełna jak najbardziej Ok, ale taka ściana to już w ogóle dużo kosztuje.

----------


## ar_com

Zapomnialem dodac - dom mam 175m2

no i przykład , tesć ma  dom obok suporex 24 +12cm styro, dom 120m2 temp w domu 20,5 stopnia - rachunki za gaz mial 700zł za okres listopad grudzien  - teraz za te mrozy 1200 pęknie jak nic , a ja mialem 889zł a dom mam 50% wiekszy i temp. o 1 stopien wyzsza a kto nie wie, to 1 stopien to gazu tyle weicej ze hohoh a jednak ja płace duuzo mniej...

pozda
art

----------


## Klodziki

Ta kwota 889 zł za gaz to za dwa miesiące czy jeden????  :wink: 

Kurka chyba się zdecyduje na tą silkę jednak, tak dobrze piszecie  :wink:

----------


## Klodziki

Powiedźcie jeszcze czy stosowaliście klej Alpol AZ 110??? Ja mam ścian parteru 200 m kw. i szczytów ok. 70 m kw. Mam wyliczone tego kleju ok. 70 worków, to chyba strasznie dużo???

----------


## Vafel

Każdy dom, nieważne z czego postawiony, jeżeli jest dobrze docieplony to w okresach przejściowych będzie w nim chłodno i trzeba będzie dogrzewać. 

Co do kleju to używałem jakiegoś Alpola (ale nie pamiętam dokładnie jakiego) i poszła mi paleta (o ile dobrze pamiętam 46 worków) + jeszcze kilka dodatkowych worków. Jak bardzo potrzeba, to sprawdzę jak będę w domu.

----------


## Gosiek86

> Ja ocieplilem 10cm sufit i sciany wewnetrzne  - teraz wiem ze trzeba ocieplic wszsytko - kazdą sciane w garazu ! kazdą!


Tzn tak jak pisałam wcześniej ? czyli z dwóch stron ( z zewnątrz i od wewnątrz??  :Roll:  )
Teraz to już naprawdę nie wiem co mam myślec...  :Roll:  
Bo póki co to napewno ocieplę sufit (10cm) i ścianę dzielącą garaż (niegrzewany) od reszty piwnicy (ogrzewanej)5cm styro, 
I teraz pytanie co z pozostałymi 3 ścianami? Czy jest możliwe żeby wychładzały mi pomieszczenia nad garażem (dodam że łazienkę i sypialnię). 
Czy jeśli będą ocieplone tylko od zewnątrz ich temperatura nie będzie jakaś drastycznie niska :wink:  i nie ma co sobie głowy zawracać  :cool:  
sorki że tak trochę nie w temacie ale mnie to ciągle zastanawia...  :cool: 

A mam jeszcze jedno pytanie...Z czego najlepiej postawić ścianą dzielącą ten nieszczęsny garaż  :wink:  od reszty piwnicy ??? (dodam że ścianę nośną). Zostać przy porothermie 25 ja w projekcie?? Myślałam o silikatach 24cm ale wydaje mi się że trzeba by dać wtedy grubszy styro niż przy porothermie, a mi zależy na jak najcieńszym bo mam tylko 5,5 m długości garażu:/ Poradźcie coś, jestem otwarta na propozycje (najlepiej żeby było dobrze i tanio! :wink: )  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## Princesa

Czy silikaty są faktycznie zdrowsze od gazobetonu? 
Czy osiągnięcie współczynnika U poniżej 0,16 przy silikacie i styropianie (max. grubość ściany 40-43 cm jest realne?

----------


## krzyk123

> Zapomnialem dodac - dom mam 175m2
> 
> no i przykład , tesć ma  dom obok suporex 24 +12cm styro, dom 120m2 temp w domu 20,5 stopnia - rachunki za gaz mial 700zł za okres listopad grudzien  - teraz za te mrozy 1200 pęknie jak nic , a ja mialem 889zł a dom mam 50% wiekszy i temp. o 1 stopien wyzsza a kto nie wie, to 1 stopien to gazu tyle weicej ze hohoh a jednak ja płace duuzo mniej...
> 
> pozda
> art


A co tu silikat ma do rzeczy???
Po prostu masz lepiej ocieplony dom od teścia i stąd niższe rachunki.

Rozumiem, że można gloryfikować silikaty, ale Twój argument to raczej "kula w płot"  :wink:

----------


## krzyk123

> Czy silikaty są faktycznie zdrowsze od gazobetonu? 
> Czy osiągnięcie współczynnika U poniżej 0,16 przy silikacie i styropianie (max. grubość ściany 40-43 cm jest realne?


Dlaczego silikaty miałyby być zdrowsze od gazobetonu? 
Oba materiały są stosunkowo "zdrowe" i trudno np. na nich wyhodować grzyba.

Co do współczynnika U poniżej 0,16 to nie ma problemu:
dla styropianu grafitowego o lambdzie 0,032:
silikat 24+ styropian 20cm daje U=0,15W/mK

Pzdr

----------


## krzyk123

> A mam jeszcze jedno pytanie...Z czego najlepiej postawić ścianą dzielącą ten nieszczęsny garaż  od reszty piwnicy ??? (dodam że ścianę nośną). Zostać przy porothermie 25 ja w projekcie?? Myślałam o silikatach 24cm ale wydaje mi się że trzeba by dać wtedy grubszy styro niż przy porothermie, a mi zależy na jak najcieńszym bo mam tylko 5,5 m długości garażu:/ Poradźcie coś, jestem otwarta na propozycje (najlepiej żeby było dobrze i tanio!)


A może z silikatu 18cm? Z wytrzymałością nie powinno być problemu.

----------


## adiq

> Powiedźcie jeszcze czy stosowaliście klej Alpol AZ 110??? Ja mam ścian parteru 200 m kw. i szczytów ok. 70 m kw. Mam wyliczone tego kleju ok. 70 worków, to chyba strasznie dużo???


Z 1 palety (49workow)bialego kleju Grupy Silikaty pozostal 1 worek. Z 48 workow wymurowalismy 140m2 scian grubosci 24cm i 90m2 scian grubosci 12cm.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adiq

> Napisał mirma
> 
> Sprawdzał ktoś może jakość silikatów z grupy silikaty N24 a UNISIL 24 P+W z ppmb Niemce.
> Cena tego jest dość korzystna. Co do jakości to ich nie widziałem?
> 
> 
> Ja miałem silikaty z "grupy silikaty" z zakładu w Kluczach. Moi majstrowie trochę narzekali, że słabsze od Silki (że bloczki czasem wymiarów nie zachowują) ale generalnie nie było źle. 
> Za to cena (w porównaniu z silką) z nawiązką rekompensuje te "delikatne" niedogodności



Ja tez mialem silikaty z Kluczy. Nie mieliśmy żadnych zastrzeżeń do jakości i kształtu. Zdarzały się  pęknięte bloczki, ale tego sie nie da uniknąć. Używając białego kleju ściany wyglądały na prawde pieknie i są bardzo równe.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Klodziki

> Napisał Klodziki
> 
> Powiedźcie jeszcze czy stosowaliście klej Alpol AZ 110??? Ja mam ścian parteru 200 m kw. i szczytów ok. 70 m kw. Mam wyliczone tego kleju ok. 70 worków, to chyba strasznie dużo???
> 
> 
> Z 1 palety (49workow)bialego kleju Grupy Silikaty pozostal 1 worek. Z 48 workow wymurowalismy 140m2 scian grubosci 24cm i 90m2 scian grubosci 12cm.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Dzięki za odp.

----------


## anna lt

Witam  :big grin:  
tez jestem zwolenniczka silikatów...
tym bardziej, że synio jest alergikiem, a obecnie mieszkamy w bloku z grzybem z ścianach   :Evil:  

Niestety czekam na oferty z hurtowni kilku i pewnie względy ekonomiczne ostatecznie zwyciężą przy wyborze materiału.

Mąż jest do silikatów bardziej sceptycznie nastawiony, bo uważa, że nie ma sensu silikatów ocieplać styropianem, bo jak ta ściana ma oddychać jak zrobi się z niej termos...
A jeszcze rozmawialiśmy z wykonawca i twierdzi, że widział taki dom z silikatu ocieplony styropianem i woda ponoć ciekła po ścianach...  :ohmy:  

Napiszcie Ci co już zbudowali, jak to jest z tym ociepleniem silikatów styropianem? Naprawdę to taki zły pomysł????

----------


## krzyk123

> Witam  
> tez jestem zwolenniczka silikatów...
> tym bardziej, że synio jest alergikiem, a obecnie mieszkamy w bloku z grzybem z ścianach   
> 
> Niestety czekam na oferty z hurtowni kilku i pewnie względy ekonomiczne ostatecznie zwyciężą przy wyborze materiału.
> 
> Mąż jest do silikatów bardziej sceptycznie nastawiony, bo uważa, że nie ma sensu silikatów ocieplać styropianem, bo jak ta ściana ma oddychać jak zrobi się z niej termos...
> A jeszcze rozmawialiśmy z wykonawca i twierdzi, że widział taki dom z silikatu ocieplony styropianem i woda ponoć ciekła po ścianach...  
> 
> Napiszcie Ci co już zbudowali, jak to jest z tym ociepleniem silikatów styropianem? Naprawdę to taki zły pomysł????


Ja zamierzam ocieplić silikaty styropianem.
Jaka jest różnica w ociepleniu styropianem silikatu, a porothermu lub betonu komórkowego?

Oddychanie ścian to mit. Do "oddychania", czyli regulacji wilgotności, służy wentylacja (najlepiej mechaniczna).
W domu gdzie majster widział wodę na ścianach silikatowych po prostu nie było dobrej wentylacji, ewentualnie było bardzo dużo wilgoci technologicznej (np. po tynkach, wylewkach itd.), która musi odparować...

PS. A termos to mi się właśnie marzy (czyli chcę dom jak najbardziej uszczelnić  :wink:

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Oddychanie ścian to mit. Do "oddychania", czyli regulacji wilgotności, służy wentylacja (najlepiej mechaniczna).
> W domu gdzie majster widział wodę na ścianach silikatowych po prostu nie było dobrej wentylacji, ewentualnie było bardzo dużo wilgoci technologicznej (np. po tynkach, wylewkach itd.), która musi odparować...
> 
> PS. A termos to mi się właśnie marzy (czyli chcę dom jak najbardziej uszczelnić


Zgadzam się prawie w 100%. "Prawie" wynika z tego, że jak dla mnie wentylacja MUSI być mechaniczna (niezależnie od materiału użytego na ściany i ocieplenie).

----------


## Klodziki

*Anna lt* no to mnie przestraszyłaś z tą wodą  :sad:  

Więc podciągam temat, niech się ktoś jeszcze wypowie  :cry:

----------


## Klodziki

> Napisał krzyk123
> 
> Oddychanie ścian to mit. Do "oddychania", czyli regulacji wilgotności, służy wentylacja (najlepiej mechaniczna).
> W domu gdzie majster widział wodę na ścianach silikatowych po prostu nie było dobrej wentylacji, ewentualnie było bardzo dużo wilgoci technologicznej (np. po tynkach, wylewkach itd.), która musi odparować...
> 
> PS. A termos to mi się właśnie marzy (czyli chcę dom jak najbardziej uszczelnić 
> 
> 
> Zgadzam się prawie w 100%. "Prawie" wynika z tego, że jak dla mnie wentylacja MUSI być mechaniczna (niezależnie od materiału użytego na ściany i ocieplenie).


Czyli chcesz powiedzieć przez to, że jak ktoś ma zwykłą wentylację to będzie miał wodę, wilgoć i grzyba?? Chyba trochę przesada. Większość domów jej nie ma i jakoś nie ma wilgoci???

----------


## Vafel

[quote="Klodziki"]


> Czyli chcesz powiedzieć przez to, że jak ktoś ma zwykłą wentylację to będzie miał wodę, wilgoć i grzyba?? Chyba trochę przesada. Większość domów jej nie ma i jakoś nie ma wilgoci???


Jeśli zwykła wentylacja działa (czyli masz pouchylane okna, żeby wpadało świeże powietrze i nie pozatykane kratki wentylacyjne w kominach) to wszystko jest ok. Ale jak pozamykasz szczelnie okna, to grawitacyjna wentylacja przestanie działać i będzie wilgoć i woda na ścianach. Niezależnie od tego z czego dom postawisz.

----------


## Klodziki

No ok, rozumiem, ale chyba okna nie muszą być zimą cały dzień otwarte??? Rozumiem, że przecież każdy wietrzy dom czy mieszkanie. Dużo moich znajomych ma domy, czy to z ceramiki, czy beton czy siporex (czy jak to się pisze  :wink:  ) nikt nie ma mechanicznej, ale też nikt nie ma grzyba i nikt się nie skarży że mu woda cieknie po ścianach. 

Czy wentylacja mechaniczna to po prostu rekuperator???? Czy może być sama bez odzysku ciepła??

Tak z ciekawości wzięłam wycenę rekuperatora z rekuperatory.pl na mój niewielki dom, 115 m kw, parterówka i dostałam wycenę na 24 tys netto!!!! Masakra.

----------


## piotr.nowy

> No ok, rozumiem, ale chyba okna nie muszą być zimą cały dzień otwarte???


 Pewnie , że nie muszą !





> Czy wentylacja mechaniczna to po prostu rekuperator???? Czy może być sama bez odzysku ciepła??


Może być bez odzysku ciepła ale... nie widzę powodów dla których by nie miała mieć rekuperacji.




> Tak z ciekawości wzięłam wycenę rekuperatora z rekuperatory.pl na mój niewielki dom, 115 m kw, parterówka i dostałam wycenę na 24 tys netto!!!! Masakra.


Szukaj gdzie indziej. Nie wiem jak duży masz dom ale taka cena jest sporo przesadzona. Z drugiej strony oszczędzasz na kominach , których nie musisz budować(całkiem sporo) , na rachunkach za ogrzewanie (wcale niemało) i na komforcie mieszkania  ( bezcenne!  :Wink2:  ).

----------


## Klodziki

Dzięki za odp. Dom mam mały parter i strych 115 m kw. (napisałam wyżej). Komin mam tylko jeden w całym domu, tzn. systemowy chyba IBF kombi zrobimy.

----------


## anna lt

u nas w domu będzie wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacja (a byc może nawet ogrzerwanie nadmuchowe - nad którym się z mężem zastanawiamy poważnie...)

oszacowaliśmy ceny ocieplenia wełną i jest zabójcza ta cena w porównaniu nawet z najlepszym styropianem do domów energooszczędnych...  :cry:  

z drugiej jednak strony tak sobie kalkulujemy, że jakby to miało wpłynąć na lepsze parametry + komfort + brak problemów na etapie użytkowania to może jednak wydać na tą wełnę kosztem np. późniejszej ceramiki łazienkowej itp - które to elementy mozna jednak wymienić kiedys tam... a ocieplenie zrywać i kłaść nowe....  :Confused:  

nie wiem sama co mamy robić...

może więcej osób jeszcze się wypowie o tym ocieplaniu silikatów styropianem?

ps. tak nam zasiał niepewność ten budowlaniec, bo wczesniej byliśmy już zdecydowani na silikat + styropian...  :Evil:  i masz babo placek...

----------


## Vafel

> może więcej osób jeszcze się wypowie o tym ocieplaniu silikatów styropianem?


Ale o czym się tu wypowiadać? To jest dokładnie to samo co ocieplenie BK styropianem, albo porotermu, albo keramzybetonu albo czegokolwiek innego...

----------


## anna lt

no właśnie ja też tak myślałam,   :Confused:  
ale majster (bądź co bądź fachowiec) twierdzi, że nie jest tak samo...
podobno silikat powinno sie ocieplać wełną, ceramikę raczej też , ale dopuszcza sie styropian, a BK i keramzytobeton mozna styropianem ...

nie wiem jak to jest stąd oczekuję wypowiedzi innych fachowców, którzy działaja na tym forum   :big grin:  

wszak lepiej posłuchać wypowiedzi kilku fachowców i podjąć decyzję, niż tylko jednego fachowca...  :big grin:

----------


## dabell

Mieszkam w domku z silikatów (Ludynia) juz 2 pełny rok.
Dom 175m pow. całk. 154 użytkowej.
Silikaty 24+15 cm grafitowago styropianu Platinum+ Termoorganiki,  rekuperacja+25cm wełny w połaci dachu o l.0,035.
Polecam taki układ  :Smile: .

Jeśli chodzi o styropian - planowaliśmy wełnę 20cm, ale jak policzyłam koszty wyszło, że opłaca się reku (ok. 19tys.) i styro - > oszczędności na kominach systemowych (brak przewodów wentylacyjnych), brak zakupu nawiewników (ok. 250zł za szt - a mam 15 okien), róznica w kosztach zakupu styro nad wełną. W takim układzie dołożyłam do rekuperacji ok. 4-5 tys.

W wątku nt. spalania gazu podawałam ostatnio, że koszty gazu(CO-CWU_ kuchenka) - ok. 3300za I sezon, i ok. 3000 za II sezon przy temperaturach w domu min.22-24st.C. (najbardziej lubię 23  :Smile: ).
W lecie potwierdzam - chłód w stosunku do temp. zewnętrznej - tzn. duża odczuwalna róznica po wejściu do domu  :Smile: .
Drugi olbrzymi plus powyższego rozwiązania (reku)- od wrzesnia nie otwieram okien  :Smile:  a mam swieże powietrze w domu  :Smile: .

----------


## krzyk123

> no właśnie ja też tak myślałam,   
> ale majster (bądź co bądź fachowiec) twierdzi, że nie jest tak samo...
> podobno silikat powinno sie ocieplać wełną, ceramikę raczej też , ale dopuszcza sie styropian, a BK i keramzytobeton mozna styropianem ...


Zapytaj majstra na czym opiera te twierdzenia. Chętnie poznam rzeczowe argumenty ...

----------


## Klodziki

Ja oczywiście rekuperator bym chciała ale ze względu na cenę raczej odpada  :sad: 

Dabell gdzie we Wrocku robiłaś rekuperację, bo mi w rekuperatory.pl powiedzieli cenę 24 tys netto na mój mały dom 115 m kw.  :ohmy:  

A jeśli chodzi o wentylację grawitacyjną, to może jakimś rozwiązaniem są nawiewniki w oknach??? Ktoś się tym interesował?

----------


## piotr.nowy

*Klodziki* ja robiłem rekuperację z firmą z Wrocławia. Jestem zadowolony z ich pracy i myślę , że mogliby zrobić taniej niż 24+vat.
Podeślę ci namiar na priv.

----------


## 78mysz

> no właśnie ja też tak myślałam,   
> ale majster (bądź co bądź fachowiec) twierdzi, że nie jest tak samo...
> podobno silikat powinno sie ocieplać wełną, ceramikę raczej też , ale dopuszcza sie styropian, a BK i keramzytobeton mozna styropianem ...
> 
> nie wiem jak to jest stąd oczekuję wypowiedzi innych fachowców, którzy działaja na tym forum   
> 
> wszak lepiej posłuchać wypowiedzi kilku fachowców i podjąć decyzję, niż tylko jednego fachowca...


a mnie na studiach uczyli, ze silikat można śmiało ocieplać styropianem i tak tez zrobiłam. Do cegły przytuliłam 20 cm styropianu i jest ok. To nie jest ceramika, która może zagrzybieć od wilgoci. 
Jednak to co jest najważniejsze w domu dobrze ocieplonym to *wentylacja*.
Ważniejszy od samego wyboru wełna/styropian jest chyba wybór rodzaju tynku do danego ocieplenia

----------


## Klodziki

Piotr dzięki  :smile:

----------


## krzyk123

> Ważniejszy od samego wyboru wełna/styropian jest chyba wybór rodzaju tynku do danego ocieplenia


Czemu uważasz, że rodzaj tynku ma tak duże znaczenie?

----------


## 78mysz

> Napisał 78mysz
> 
> Ważniejszy od samego wyboru wełna/styropian jest chyba wybór rodzaju tynku do danego ocieplenia
> 
> 
> Czemu uważasz, że rodzaj tynku ma tak duże znaczenie?


Bo wełna musi się wentylować, a jak się ją zaklajstruje gumowym tynkiem to raczej marny efekt, tak?

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał krzyk123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał 78mysz
> 
> ...


Jak dasz styropian to nie musisz sobie tym zawracać głowy  :wink:

----------


## Ado

Witam,
W kwietniu mam zamiar ruszyć z budową. Od dawna przegladając forum zdecydowałem się na silke. Niestety w mojej okolicy nie jest to zbyt popularny materiał. Jednak po wizytach w kilku hurtowniach otrzymałem oferty silki z Uniki i Xelli. Różnica w cenie za m2 jest dość spora bo ok 14 zł na korzyść Uniki. I tu pojawia się moje pytanie. Czy ktoś miał już może do czynienia z silką z Uniki? W sumie od niedawna działa ich fabryka w Oławie, więc najbardziej interesuje mnie jak jest z jakością ich materiału w porównaniu z Xell-ą.

----------


## Klodziki

Ja będę budować z Uniki, fachowcy ją chwalą i tyle wiem  :wink: 

Cena sporo niższa. Jaką masz cenę za m kw silki 24?

----------


## diplodok

Też zamierzamy budować silką, jeszcze zastanawiamy się co do jej grubości i wyboru producenta, ale generalnie uważam, że jest to najlepszy materiał na ściany zewnętrzne.
Doskonałe parametry akustyczne no i cieplne też nie najgorsze... nie można mieć wszystkiego.   :Wink2:  

Macie jakieś doświadczenia z firmą polskie silikaty? Czy xella jedzie głównie na reklamie? Nie wiem co wybrać cena xelli jest niej atrakcyjna w naszej okolicy...

----------


## krzyk123

> no i cieplne też nie najgorsze...


cieplne to akurat najgorsze   :smile:

----------


## diplodok

> Napisał diplodok
> 
>  no i cieplne też nie najgorsze...
> 
> 
> cieplne to akurat najgorsze


No niby tak  :Wink2:  ale jak się dobry styropian to jest ok  :smile:  u nas głośna okolica więc inne materiały odpadają, akustyka najważniejsza i konkretność tego materiału.

----------


## 78mysz

nie budowałam z xelli, ponieważ był dużo droższa. Poleciałam na polskiej grupie.
Drugi dom budowałabym jednak z z nieco grubszej cegły i na dolne warstwy zastosowałabym  spoinowanie także pionowe, czego u mnie nie było.Trzeba bardzo uwazac jak kładą dolne partie cegły, muszą byc dokładnie wypoziomowane i ladnie do siebie przylegac na piórach i wpustach

----------


## Marcinx27

Wg mnie:
1. Jak ocieplamy dom z silki styropianem to trzeba zadbać o bardzo dobrą wentylację - najlepiej wentylacja mechaniczna Z REKUPERATOREM.
Styropian zrobi nam z domu termos więc dobra rekuperacja i nasze silikaty = cudowny klimat i ciepły dom - nie ma nic lepszego. 
2. Gdy ocieplamy wełną i do tego dobre tynki na zewnątrz i wewnątrz to wystrczy wentylacja grawitacyjna.
3. Najlepiej zrobić jak najmniejszą grubość styropinu utrzymując  wsp. U=0,2, czyli styropian najlepszej jakości o wysoki wsp. lambda. 
4. Skoro silikaty zapewniją nam dobry klimat latem to proponuję dołożyć do rekuperacji gruntowy wymiennik i wtedy będziemy mieli prawdziwy luksus.
5. Grubość ścian nośnych 24cm - wg mnie.

A teraz mam parę pytań:
1. Na czym postawiliście ścianki działowe: na mini fundamentach, na chudym betonie, na posadzce (czyli chudy beton styropian i posadzka a na tym ścianki działowe) ???
2. Jakiej grubości zrobiliście ścianki działowe i z jakiego materiału??
3. Czy murowaliście ja odrazu czy dopiero po wylaniu stropu??

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## diplodok

Będzie wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją, nie wyobrażam sobie innej...   :Roll:  nie rozumiem zwolenników grawitacyjnej, ale to nie ten temat   :Lol:

----------


## krzyk123

> A teraz mam parę pytań:
> 1. Na czym postawiliście ścianki działowe: na mini fundamentach, na chudym betonie, na posadzce (czyli chudy beton styropian i posadzka a na tym ścianki działowe) ???
> 2. Jakiej grubości zrobiliście ścianki działowe i z jakiego materiału??
> 3. Czy murowaliście ja odrazu czy dopiero po wylaniu stropu??
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich


1) Na chudym betonie.
2) silikat 12cm, ale  pierwsza warstwa z betonu komórkowego (żeby trochę mostki zmniejszyć).
3) Murowane od razu (przed wylaniem stropu).

----------


## 78mysz

[quote="Marcinx27"]Wg mnie:
1. Jak ocieplamy dom z silki styropianem to trzeba zadbać o bardzo dobrą wentylację - najlepiej wentylacja mechaniczna Z REKUPERATOREM.
Styropian zrobi nam z domu termos więc dobra rekuperacja i nasze silikaty = cudowny klimat i ciepły dom - nie ma nic lepszego. 
2. Gdy ocieplamy wełną i do tego dobre tynki na zewnątrz i wewnątrz to wystrczy wentylacja grawitacyjna.
3. Najlepiej zrobić jak najmniejszą grubość styropinu utrzymując  wsp. U=0,2, czyli styropian najlepszej jakości o wysoki wsp. lambda. 
Dlaczego?

4. Skoro silikaty zapewniją nam dobry klimat latem to proponuję dołożyć do rekuperacji gruntowy wymiennik i wtedy będziemy mieli prawdziwy luksus.
5. Grubość ścian nośnych 24cm - wg mnie.
to bywa troche za mało, zwłaszcza jak sie okazuje, że trzeba wybić kawałek dziury w scianie nośnej na przykład na rurę kanalizacyjnąA teraz mam parę pytań:
1. Na czym postawiliście ścianki działowe: na mini fundamentach, na chudym betonie, na posadzce (czyli chudy beton styropian i posadzka a na tym ścianki działowe) ???
U mnie na chudziaku, ale dzisiaj skłaniałabym się do stawiania na szlichcie- o ile to możliwe technicznie
2. Jakiej grubości zrobiliście ścianki działowe i z jakiego materiału??
u mnie typowe działówki są z 12tki silkatowej, większość ścian działowych jest jednak nośna i są z silikatu 24
3. Czy murowaliście ja odrazu czy dopiero po wylaniu stropu??
odrazu

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Marcinx27
> 
> 
> A teraz mam parę pytań:
> 1. Na czym postawiliście ścianki działowe: na mini fundamentach, na chudym betonie, na posadzce (czyli chudy beton styropian i posadzka a na tym ścianki działowe) ???
> 2. Jakiej grubości zrobiliście ścianki działowe i z jakiego materiału??
> 3. Czy murowaliście ja odrazu czy dopiero po wylaniu stropu??
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich
> ...


1. Na chudym betonie.
2. Częściowo 12 cm, częściowo 8 cm.
3. Nie mam wylewanego stropu.

----------


## mirma

To ja się jeszcze spytam jaka jest u was grubość chudego betonu pod waszymi działówkami.

----------


## Vafel

> To ja się jeszcze spytam jaka jest u was grubość chudego betonu pod waszymi działówkami.


U mnie jakieś 10-12 cm (zależy w którym miejscu).

----------


## Marcinx27

Najmniejszą grubość styropianu - bo mamy cieńszą ścianę i mniejsze "korytarze przy oknach" - możliwe że wyjdzie to też taniej.
Uważam że 24cm to w sam raz porównując do 18cm - jeśli chodzi o bruzdy w ścianie.
Czy wasze ściany dzialowe murowane sa odrazu i sa obciazone stropem ??
Ja chciałbym wymurować moje działówki po wylaniu stropu zostawiając przerwe około 2cm pomiędzy stropem a ścianką działową a później wypełnić ją pianką - wtedy nie będzie obciążona stropem i posadzka czy też chudy beton (w zależności od sposobu posadowniena) będzie musiał-ła przenieść tylko obciążenia od samej ścianki.
I dodatkowo gdy posadownie je na posadzce to wtedy nie będzie mostków termicznych pod ściankami bo między posadzką a chudy betonie będzie 16cm styropianu, czy ktoś tak zrobił ???

----------


## krzyk123

> I dodatkowo gdy posadownie je na posadzce to wtedy nie będzie mostków termicznych pod ściankami bo między posadzką a chudy betonie będzie 16cm styropianu, czy ktoś tak zrobił ???


Jeśli działówki z silikatów 12cm to ja bym bał się je robić na posadzce. To jest jednak bardzo duży ciężar i wylewka może popękać.

----------


## dabell

*Klodziki* - mnie własnie rekuperatory robiły  :Smile:  reku. 

Z tym że cena jest z 2006/2007 roku, mieśclili się wtedy rzut beretem ode mnie (dosłownie ich ówczesną siedzibę widzę przez pola  :Smile: ), dużo zależy od domu i tego jak trzeba prowadzic kanały - u mnie był bardzo prosty projekt ze względu na układ pokoi, miałam przygotowane przebicia pod ich projekt już na etapie układania stropu - to wszystko ma wpływ na cenę. 
Jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich pracy, bo zrobili profesjonalnie.
Naszi znajomi chcieli zaoszczędzić i znaleźli inną firmę - efekt taki, że znajomy sam musiał dochodzić dlaczego mu nie chodzi i przyjeżdzał do nas oglądać.

Proś w firmach o referencje i dzwoń do ludzi z pytaniem czy sa zadowoleni z efektów (najlepiej takich działajacych juz od min. roku).

----------


## T i A

Jestem na etapie wyboru materiału na ściany zewnetrzne.
Nie znam sie kompletnie na budowlance.
Widze,że każdy chwali swoje,może nawet próbuje udowodnić sobie,że trafnie wybrał i próbuje namówić innych na ten sam materiał  :big grin:  
Tak poważnie.
Nie zależy mi na własnościach akustycznych (działka w prawie w lesie).Bardzo ważna jest kwestia póżniejszego ogrzewania domu.
Ogrzewanie to podłogówka na parterze i tradycja na piętrze.
Nie mam kompletnie pojecia na co sie zdecydować,bo podłogówka wymusi ciągłe grzanie niska temp.
Tak więc czy jest sens wyboru materiału akumulacyjnego?
Czy też lepiej zwykły suporeks(rada kier.bud)+20cm lepszego styro i hybryda wentylacji?
Co Wy byście poradzili jak wybrać i czy się sugerować przy wyborze materiału.

----------


## Ado

> Ja będę budować z Uniki, fachowcy ją chwalą i tyle wiem 
> 
> Cena sporo niższa. Jaką masz cenę za m kw silki 24?


65zł/m2     Cena zawiera transport i rozładunek. Jednak dostałem atrakcyjną propozycję dotyczącą Uniki - 48 zł/m2 w tym transport na budowe, rozładunek w moim zakresie.

----------


## adiq

Mam pytanie do osób mieszkających już w domach z silikatu.
1. Jakie macie tynki wewnętrzne? Jaki tynk najlepiej nadaje się do silikatów aby nie tracić ich włąściwości? Sciany silikatowe są bardzo proste i w związku z tym czy ktoś ma ściany pokryte tylko gładzią gipsową? Czytałem że po jakims czasie( w wyniku pracy domu) gładź lub bardzo cienki tynk gipsowy moze pękać. Jaką macie grubość tynku gipsowego i jakią zalecacie do silikatów?Zawsze warstwa mniej na ścianie to oszczedność.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Vafel

> Mam pytanie do osób mieszkających już w domach z silikatu.
> 1. Jakie macie tynki wewnętrzne? Jaki tynk najlepiej nadaje się do silikatów aby nie tracić ich włąściwości? Sciany silikatowe są bardzo proste i w związku z tym czy ktoś ma ściany pokryte tylko gładzią gipsową? Czytałem że po jakims czasie( w wyniku pracy domu) gładź lub bardzo cienki tynk gipsowy moze pękać. Jaką macie grubość tynku gipsowego i jakią zalecacie do silikatów?Zawsze warstwa mniej na ścianie to oszczedność.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Samej gładzi na silikaty nie polecam. Moi rodzice tak zrobili i tej gładzi baaardzo dużo poszło, bo ściany nie są aż tak równe, a na dodatek teraz (po kilku latach) w niektórych miejscach pojawiły się pęknięcia. 
Ja u siebie zrobiłem tynk gipsowy o standardowej grubości, ale ja jeszcze nie mieszkam, więc nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć nic więcej na temat tego jak się sprawuje.

----------


## lukjanko

Byłem oglądac dom z silikatów i włąsciciel ma położony goldband w który jest wtopiona siatka elewacyjna a na to gładź  :smile:  grubośc wszystkiego jakies 8milimetrów  :smile:  Ściany wyglądaja super a mieszka juz półtorej roku. Chwali sobie bardzo silikaty

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Vafel, jeśli jeszcze masz trochę cierpliwosci:
29cm silka, 15cm szary styropian, wewnatrz zwykłe tynki. Dobrze będzie?
A teraz jeszcze jedno pytanie bo mi się wszystko miesza. Co z ta pierwszą warstwą silki? Na czym? Po prostu chciałabym Twój konkretny przykład bo na coś się trzeba zdecydowac, a pomysłów wiele. Dziękuję.

----------


## krzyk123

> Witam. Vafel, jeśli jeszcze masz trochę cierpliwosci:
> 29cm silka, 15cm szary styropian, wewnatrz zwykłe tynki. Dobrze będzie?
> A teraz jeszcze jedno pytanie bo mi się wszystko miesza. Co z ta pierwszą warstwą silki? Na czym? Po prostu chciałabym Twój konkretny przykład bo na coś się trzeba zdecydowac, a pomysłów wiele. Dziękuję.


29cm ???

----------


## ziuta62

No dobra...Pomyliło mi się. Przeczytałam powyżej, że 24 cm to mało, ale chodziło o ściany nośne Więc 24 cm + styropian 15cm/szary/

----------


## 78mysz

> Jestem na etapie wyboru materiału na ściany zewnetrzne.
> Nie znam sie kompletnie na budowlance.
> Widze,że każdy chwali swoje,może nawet próbuje udowodnić sobie,że trafnie wybrał i próbuje namówić innych na ten sam materiał  
> Tak poważnie.
> Nie zależy mi na własnościach akustycznych (działka w prawie w lesie).Bardzo ważna jest kwestia póżniejszego ogrzewania domu.
> Ogrzewanie to podłogówka na parterze i tradycja na piętrze.
> Nie mam kompletnie pojecia na co sie zdecydować,bo podłogówka wymusi ciągłe grzanie niska temp.
> Tak więc czy jest sens wyboru materiału akumulacyjnego?
> Czy też lepiej zwykły suporeks(rada kier.bud)+20cm lepszego styro i hybryda wentylacji?
> Co Wy byście poradzili jak wybrać i czy się sugerować przy wyborze materiału.


silikat ma bardzo dużą kumulacje cieplną. To sie wiąże z tym, ze na rozruchu długo sie nagrzewa, ale później długo też trzyma ciepło. Oczywiście, ze go zachwalę  :Lol:  Jeśłi więc planujesz raz włączyć ogrzewanie na początku sezonu, a potem cały czas utrzymywać stałą temperaturę to polecam go w komplecie z podlogówką

----------


## 78mysz

silikaty to piasek, wapno i woda, więc tynk jaknajbardziej cementowo-wapienny. Gradient wilgoci będzie w murze ładny  :Wink2:

----------


## ziuta62

To było do mnie? Po prostu lubię zwykłe tynki nie lubię gładzi, gipsów itp.
Ale, że ze mnie laik, to nie wiem, czy się nabijasz, czy rzeczywiście może być.  :Confused:

----------


## Klodziki

> Napisał Klodziki
> 
> Ja będę budować z Uniki, fachowcy ją chwalą i tyle wiem 
> 
> Cena sporo niższa. Jaką masz cenę za m kw silki 24?
> 
> 
> 65zł/m2     Cena zawiera transport i rozładunek. Jednak dostałem atrakcyjną propozycję dotyczącą Uniki - 48 zł/m2 w tym transport na budowe, rozładunek w moim zakresie.


Ado wydaje mi się, że to drogo. Ja mam za 34 zł za metr kw. Co prawda u mnie wykonawca ma spore rabaty w hurtowniach i stąd ta cena. Ale zobacz na allegro, cena w hurtowni we Wrocławiu bez negocjacji to 39 zł za metr kw Silki Unika 24L, z transportem i rozładunkiem we Wrocku i okolicach, wiem bo dzwoniłam. Więc szukaj i negocjuj  :wink:

----------


## Klodziki

> No dobra...Pomyliło mi się. Przeczytałam powyżej, że 24 cm to mało, ale chodziło o ściany nośne Więc 24 cm + styropian 15cm/szary/


A jeszcze oświećcie mnie, co to styropian szary, jakiś lepszy??? Ile droższy?  :wink: 

Zdecydowaliśmy się na Silkę Unika 24L, ocieplenie pewnie 15 cm styropianu, tylko no właśnie jaki dawaliście?

----------


## 78mysz

> To było do mnie? Po prostu lubię zwykłe tynki nie lubię gładzi, gipsów itp.
> Ale, że ze mnie laik, to nie wiem, czy się nabijasz, czy rzeczywiście może być.


Broń Boże się nie nabijam. Forum nie służy nabijaniu się. 
U mnie na tynkach cementowych jest milimetr gładzi naciągniętej, choć ja nie lubię gładzi, toć nie mogłam temu zaradzić, bo było brzydko.Każdy daje to co lubi *Papużko*  :Lol:  

Styropian szary-z grafitem jest lepszy, daje mniejszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła, tak więc można w związku z tym na przykład zmniejszyć grubość izolacji uzyskując ten sam efekt.Jest trochę droższy, ale jeśli planujesz do silikatu 15 styro to daj ten z grafitem.Silikaty same w sobie dają słabą izolację termiczną, a ponieważ są tanim budulcem to nadwyżkę pieniędzy  warto zainwestować w gruby styropian. Ja dałam 20tkę zwykłego na frez i to tylko dlatego ze mąż mnie stopował, bo chętnie coś bym jeszcze dołożyła

----------


## Klodziki

Aaaa dzięki, a obojętnie jakiej firmy, czy są jakieś polecane odnośnie tego grafitowego styro?

----------


## 78mysz

> Aaaa dzięki, a obojętnie jakiej firmy, czy są jakieś polecane odnośnie tego grafitowego styro?


Firma nie ma aż tak wielkiego znaczenia. Styropian ma być równy i dobrze wyfrezowany, zeby potem na elewacji nie trzeba go było drapać i piankować zbytnio. Nawet styropian z wiodących firm moze nie spełniać warunków, bo normy dają możliwośc wystarczającego odchyłu, zeby inwestorowi zycie obrzydło. Było o tym na forum. Zależy od partii, sposobu składowania towaru i cięcia. Przy grubych styropianach często zdaża się, ze dwa skrajne płaty w paczce są wygięte.   :Roll:  Trzeba na to uważać.

----------


## Vafel

Ja mam silikaty z Grupy Silikaty 18 cm + 15 cm zwykłego styropianu (tylko na jednej ścianie mam 12 cm grafitowego, bo zależało mi na cieńszej ścianie). Pierwszą warstwę mam normalnie z silikatów - aż tak bardzo się tego mostka nie bałem, żeby coś tu kombinować. Tynk wewnątrz mam gipsowy.

----------


## Klodziki

Vafel, no moi fachowcy to nawet mówią, że wystarczy 12 cm zwykłego, więc może rzeczywiście te 15 cm to wystarczająco, bo cena podwójna za grafitowy, i jak ktoś na forum obliczył to zwracać się to będzie 17 lat. Na kalkulatorze termoorganiki też różnice niewielkie w sumie wychodzą.

----------


## Vafel

> Vafel, no moi fachowcy to nawet mówią, że wystarczy 12 cm zwykłego, więc może rzeczywiście te 15 cm to wystarczająco, bo cena podwójna za grafitowy, i jak ktoś na forum obliczył to zwracać się to będzie 17 lat. Na kalkulatorze termoorganiki też różnice niewielkie w sumie wychodzą.


Jeżeli masz tylko miejsce na grubszą warstwę, to grafitowy się nie kalkuluje. Np. zamiast 15 cm grafitowego możesz dać 18-20 cm zwykłego - będzie taniej, a współczynnik przenikania obu ścian będzie taki sam. Grafitowy warto dać tam, gdzie z jakiegoś powodu nie można "pogrubić" warstwy styropianu (bo np. nie ma na to miejsca).

----------


## adiq

> Vafel, no moi fachowcy to nawet mówią, że wystarczy 12 cm zwykłego, więc może rzeczywiście te 15 cm to wystarczająco, bo cena podwójna za grafitowy, i jak ktoś na forum obliczył to zwracać się to będzie 17 lat. Na kalkulatorze termoorganiki też różnice niewielkie w sumie wychodzą.


Pod linkiem http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?o...kod=kalkulator znjaduje sie kalkulator obliczajacy wspołczynnik przenikania ciepła. Dla silikatu drążonego o grubości 25cm i styropianu EPS 80-036(FS 15) wyniki są następujące:

5cm   styropianu   U = 0.5287 [W/m2K] 
10cm styropianu   U = 0.3049 [W/m2K] 
15cm styropianu   U = 0.2142 [W/m2K] 
20cm styropianu   U = 0.1651 [W/m2K] 
25cm styropianu   U = 0.1343 [W/m2K] 
30cm styropianu   U = 0.1132 [W/m2K] 

 Na podstawie Dziennika Ustaw Nr 75 poz 690 (kwiecień 2002) wymagana wartość współczynnika przenikania ciepła Uk,max budynku jednorodzinnego = 0,3 [W/m2K]

Z tego kalkulatora wynika ze 15cm styropianu juz spelnia te warunki. Należy sobie zadac pytanie czy warto dokładac dodatkowe centymetry bo zysk w ociepleniu niewielki, koszt styropianu spory a i tak najwiecej ciepła ucieka przez okna, drzwi, i wentylację. 

Oszczedzając na styropianie mozna np dołożyc do okien  o lepszych parametrach U ( okna 2 szybowe ok. U=1.1 okna 3 szybowe U ok. 0.6) lub do rekuperatora.

Jak by nie było trzeba wybrać złoty środek i pewnie u każdego ten środek bedzie w innym miejscu  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adiq

> Vafel, no moi fachowcy to nawet mówią, że wystarczy 12 cm zwykłego, więc może rzeczywiście te 15 cm to wystarczająco, bo cena podwójna za grafitowy, i jak ktoś na forum obliczył to zwracać się to będzie 17 lat. Na kalkulatorze termoorganiki też różnice niewielkie w sumie wychodzą.


Pod linkiem http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?o...kod=kalkulator znjaduje sie kalkulator obliczajacy wspołczynnik przenikania ciepła. Dla silikatu drążonego o grubości 25cm i styropianu EPS 80-036(FS 15) wyniki są następujące:

5cm   styropianu   U = 0.5287 [W/m2K] 
10cm styropianu   U = 0.3049 [W/m2K] 
15cm styropianu   U = 0.2142 [W/m2K] 
20cm styropianu   U = 0.1651 [W/m2K] 
25cm styropianu   U = 0.1343 [W/m2K] 
30cm styropianu   U = 0.1132 [W/m2K] 

 Na podstawie Dziennika Ustaw Nr 75 poz 690 (kwiecień 2002) wymagana wartość współczynnika przenikania ciepła Uk,max budynku jednorodzinnego = 0,3 [W/m2K]

Z tego kalkulatora wynika ze 15cm styropianu juz spelnia te warunki. Należy sobie zadac pytanie czy warto dokładac dodatkowe centymetry bo zysk w ociepleniu niewielki, koszt styropianu spory a i tak najwiecej ciepła ucieka przez okna, drzwi, i wentylację. 

Oszczedzając na styropianie mozna np dołożyc do okien  o lepszych parametrach U ( okna 2 szybowe ok. U=1.1 okna 3 szybowe U ok. 0.6) lub do rekuperatora.

Jak by nie było trzeba wybrać złoty środek i pewnie u każdego ten środek bedzie w innym miejscu  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marcinx27

Kto z was dawał bednarkę  i w jakim celu doprowadzał ją do kotłowni ??
W jakim celu daję rury pod posadzką doprowadzające powietrze do kominka i kotłowni ??
Gdzie najlepiej je dać do którego miejsca dopowadzić???

----------


## Vafel

> Kto z was dawał bednarkę  i w jakim celu doprowadzał ją do kotłowni ??
> W jakim celu daję rury pod posadzką doprowadzające powietrze do kominka i kotłowni ??
> Gdzie najlepiej je dać do którego miejsca dopowadzić???


Dziwne pytania...

Z bednarką to nie do końca wiem o co Ci chodzi, ale może chodzi o uziom. Tam, gdzie masz skrzynkę elektryczną musisz doprowadzić przewód do uziemienia całego tego tałatajstwa, które masz w domu. Ja mam kawałek jakiegoś grubego kabla (biegnie sobie z kotłowni do uziomu fundamentowego), ale może można to i bednarką zrobić...

Co do rury doprowadzającej powietrze do kominka, to wiadomo - ma biec z zewnątrz do miejsca, gdzie będzie stał kominek. A o rurze pod posadzką doprowadzającej powietrze do kotłowni, to nie słyszałem. W kotłowni robi się zetkę (http://forum.muratordom.pl/nawiew-w-...ka,t142959.htm).

----------


## tomzly

> Kto z was dawał bednarkę  i w jakim celu doprowadzał ją do kotłowni ??


Bednarka doprowadzana w okolice rozdzielnicy służy do zrobienia głównej szyny wyrównawczej (w skrócie GSW). Elektryk będzie tam podłączał całe mnóstwo zółto-zielonych przewodów  :big grin:   W kotłowni bednarka mogła się znaleźć z 2 powodów: albo jako miejscowa szyna wyrównawcza (choć nie posądzam projektanta o taką nadgorliwość), albo gdzieś w pobliżu planowana jest rozdzielnica.

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Marcinx27
> 
> Kto z was dawał bednarkę  i w jakim celu doprowadzał ją do kotłowni ??
> 
> 
> Bednarka doprowadzana w okolice rozdzielnicy służy do zrobienia głównej szyny wyrównawczej (w skrócie GSW). Elektryk będzie tam podłączał całe mnóstwo zółto-zielonych przewodów   W kotłowni bednarka mogła się znaleźć z 2 powodów: albo jako miejscowa szyna wyrównawcza (choć nie posądzam projektanta o taką nadgorliwość), albo gdzieś w pobliżu planowana jest rozdzielnica.


O to mi właśnie chodziło. Tylko, że ja zamiast bednarki mam taki gruby kabel miedziany - na oko 5x12 albo 5x16... Mam nadzieję, że on też nada się na GSW zamiast bednarki...

----------


## tomzly

> O to mi właśnie chodziło. Tylko, że ja zamiast bednarki mam taki gruby kabel miedziany - na oko 5x12 albo 5x16... Mam nadzieję, że on też nada się na GSW zamiast bednarki...


Kabel 5x10mm2 (lub 5x16 - ale to chyba trochę dużo jak na domek) to kabel zasilający. Bednarka to płaskownik stalowy, ocynkowany (szerokość 25 lub 40 mm- dostarczany w kręgach. W zależności od układu sieci i zwyczajów ZE jeden z 5 przewodów (właśnie ten żółto-zielony - w skrócie PE) będziesz miał uziemiony po stronie energetyki lub nie. Niezależnie od tego wykonuje się uziom fundamentowy (uziemieniem jest stopa fundamentowa) lub otok (zakopuje się bednarkę - zazwyczaj dookoła domku). Z obu uziomów "na wierzch" wystawiamy kawałek bednarki. I do tego kawałka podłączamy PE dopływu i wszystkie PE z pozostałych obwodów. Służy to odprowadzeniu ew. niechcianych ładunków do ziemi. Koniec off topicu - na forum wypowiadali się mądrzejsi i jak poszukasz to będzie lektura na parę zimowych wieczorów  :big grin:

----------


## adiq

> Mam pytanie do osób mieszkających już w domach z silikatu.
> 1. Jakie macie tynki wewnętrzne? Jaki tynk najlepiej nadaje się do silikatów aby nie tracić ich włąściwości? Sciany silikatowe są bardzo proste i w związku z tym czy ktoś ma ściany pokryte tylko gładzią gipsową? Czytałem że po jakims czasie( w wyniku pracy domu) gładź lub bardzo cienki tynk gipsowy moze pękać. Jaką macie grubość tynku gipsowego i jakią zalecacie do silikatów?Zawsze warstwa mniej na ścianie to oszczedność.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Podciagam temat

----------


## T i A

> Napisał T i A
> 
> Jestem na etapie wyboru materiału na ściany zewnetrzne.
> Nie znam sie kompletnie na budowlance.
> Widze,że każdy chwali swoje,może nawet próbuje udowodnić sobie,że trafnie wybrał i próbuje namówić innych na ten sam materiał  
> Tak poważnie.
> Nie zależy mi na własnościach akustycznych (działka w prawie w lesie).Bardzo ważna jest kwestia póżniejszego ogrzewania domu.
> Ogrzewanie to podłogówka na parterze i tradycja na piętrze.
> Nie mam kompletnie pojecia na co sie zdecydować,bo podłogówka wymusi ciągłe grzanie niska temp.
> ...


Dzieki za odpowiedz.
Muszę sie poważnie zastanowić nad ta silką.
Podłogówka ma być na dole,a na górze kaloryfery.

----------


## uriel

a jakie macie doświadczenia jeśli chodzi o firmy oferujące silikaty? Xella, Grupa Silikaty, Unika..(co jeszcze?) - jak jest z jakością? i na czym może polegać niska jakość? o popękane bloczki nie pytam, bo to się może zmienić w trakcie transportu.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Hugo26

> a jakie macie doświadczenia jeśli chodzi o firmy oferujące silikaty? Xella, Grupa Silikaty, Unika..(co jeszcze?) - jak jest z jakością? i na czym może polegać niska jakość? o popękane bloczki nie pytam, bo to się może zmienić w trakcie transportu.
> 
> pozdrawiam


u mnie grupa silikaty i nie zauwazylem aby było coś nie tak
wg mnie bardzo wysoka jakość wykonania, równe, niepopękane i co wazne jedne z najtańszych

pozdrawiam

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał uriel
> 
> a jakie macie doświadczenia jeśli chodzi o firmy oferujące silikaty? Xella, Grupa Silikaty, Unika..(co jeszcze?) - jak jest z jakością? i na czym może polegać niska jakość? o popękane bloczki nie pytam, bo to się może zmienić w trakcie transportu.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> u mnie grupa silikaty i nie zauwazylem aby było coś nie tak
> wg mnie bardzo wysoka jakość wykonania, równe, niepopękane i co wazne jedne z najtańszych
> ...


U mnie Silikaty Klucze (grupa silikaty).
Zdecydowanie polecam (szczególnie w porównaniu do Silki, która kosztuje kosmiczne pieniądze - a przepłaca się chyba głównie za "rozbuchany" marketing).

----------


## rpilski

> U mnie Silikaty Klucze (grupa silikaty).
> Zdecydowanie polecam (szczególnie w porównaniu do Silki, która kosztuje kosmiczne pieniądze - a przepłaca się chyba głównie za "rozbuchany" marketing).


Nie generalizowałbym. U mnie (mazowieckie) oferty na Silkę mam lepsze niż na silikaty innych producentów (Hedwiżyn, Teodory) - oczywiście biorę pod uwagę cenę za m2 (bloczki Silka mają większą powierzchnię).

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał krzyk123
> 
> U mnie Silikaty Klucze (grupa silikaty).
> Zdecydowanie polecam (szczególnie w porównaniu do Silki, która kosztuje kosmiczne pieniądze - a przepłaca się chyba głównie za "rozbuchany" marketing).
> 
> 
> Nie generalizowałbym. U mnie (mazowieckie) oferty na Silkę mam lepsze niż na silikaty innych producentów (Hedwiżyn, Teodory) - oczywiście biorę pod uwagę cenę za m2 (bloczki Silka mają większą powierzchnię).


Napisz ceny.

Ja płaciłem za bloczek silikatowy N24 z Kluczy 2,5PLN brutto. Na metr wchodzi 18 takich bloczków. 
Czyli cena 1m2=45PLN.

----------


## rpilski

Podaję ceny z rozładunkiem HDS, loco budowa (to ma istotne znaczenie - koszt transportu)
najlepsza cena na silikaty inne niż Silka 3,25 za bloczek N24  (3.25x18 = 58.5PLN/m2)
najlepsza cena za Silke 3,34 za bloczek E24 (3,34x15 = 50.1/m2)

----------


## krzyk123

> Podaję ceny z rozładunkiem HDS, loco budowa (to ma istotne znaczenie - koszt transportu)
> najlepsza cena na silikaty inne niż Silka 3,25 za bloczek N24  (3.25x18 = 58.5PLN/m2)
> najlepsza cena za Silke 3,34 za bloczek E24 (3,34x15 = 50.1/m2)


Pogooglałem trochę i rzeczywiście ceny się zmieniły od zeszłego roku (kiedy robiłem swoje zakupy). 
Xella faktycznie poszła po rozum do głowy i obniżyła ceny.

Jeśli miałbym do wyboru rożne silikaty w tej samej cenie to pewnie wziąłbym Silkę - zawsze można przed sąsiadami przyszpanować  :wink:  (a tak poważnie mówiąc to jakościowo Xella to pierwsza liga).

----------


## Emer

Ja miałem Grupę Silikaty. Z Kluczy i Ostrołęki. Ostrołęka była idealna, Klucze częściowo popękane i minimalnie słabiej trzymały wymiary. Generalnie materiał jest super, ściany bardzo równe. Nie ma szans żeby tak postawić przy ceramice. No, przynajmniej ja nie widziałem...

----------


## uriel

> (a tak poważnie mówiąc to jakościowo Xella to pierwsza liga).


ale dokładnie - czym jest JAKOŚĆ w przypadku silikatów? na co patrzeć? czego unikać? czy bloczki tych firm jakoś różnią się strukturą, nasiąkliwością..itp czy tylko wydaje się nam że jak xella to musi być wysoka jakość?

----------


## krzyk123

> Napisał krzyk123
> 
>  (a tak poważnie mówiąc to jakościowo Xella to pierwsza liga).
> 
> 
> ale dokładnie - czym jest JAKOŚĆ w przypadku silikatów? na co patrzeć? czego unikać? czy bloczki tych firm jakoś różnią się strukturą, nasiąkliwością..itp czy tylko wydaje się nam że jak xella to musi być wysoka jakość?


Chodzi mi głównie o wymiary. Nie słyszałem o krzywych bloczkach z Xelli, natomiast u innych producentów już tak. Np. moje z Kluczy miały lekkie odchyłki od normy.

----------


## Ania I Pawel

Witam 

zdecydowaliśmy się na budowe domu z silikatów. Budujemy nad zegrzem koło Warszawy. Może ktoś buduje w okolicach i orientował się gdzie mają dobre ceny na silikaty ?

----------


## agga1

> Witam 
> 
> zdecydowaliśmy się na budowe domu z silikatów. Budujemy nad zegrzem koło Warszawy. Może ktoś buduje w okolicach i orientował się gdzie mają dobre ceny na silikaty ?


Tez chcemy budowac z silikatow i obecnie analizujemy ceny w hurtowniach. Najlepsze ceny jakie znalezlismy dotychczas to:

- Silka Xelli 24 cm po 3,05 pln brutto w składzie firmy Kowalczyk (W tym HDS)
- Cegły silikatowe z Grupy Silikaty po 2,35 pln brutto na Allegro (firma SIR-BUD ale nie znam ceny za HDS),

----------


## Ania I Pawel

Ta cena z kowalczyka 3,05 brutto jest dobra. Ja taniej nie znalazłem.

W Wieliszewie tam gdzie buduję dom jest cegielnia xelli i wszystkie składy budowlane w okolicy z tamtąd biorą silikaty. Dzwoniłem do cegielni ponieważ sam chciałem zorganizować transport i kupić bezpośrednio ale powiedzieli mi , że sprzedają tylko zapyjażnionym składom budowlanym. 

Podali mi tel. do składu w zielonce . Dogadałem się z nimi że sprzedadzą mi silkę xelli 24 cm za 3 zł brutto + 300 zł za transport hds samochód z przyczepą . Po przeliczeniu razem z transportem wychodzi po 3,20 zł za sztukę.

Tel. Do składu w zielonce 604962981  227810513

Dowiadywałem się też w fabryce silikatów w kluczach koło octrołęki . Tam cena cegły wychodziła wstępnie po 2,3 brutto ale gdy policzyłem że cegły są mniejsze a transport wychodził do wieliszewa 800 zł wiec wyszło drożej od silki na miejscu no i podobno xella jest lepsza

agga1 mogła byś podać namiary na ten skład kowalczyka w którym była taka cena ja będę kupywał cegły za dwa tygodnie więc jeszcze bym się dam dowiedział dobre i te 15 groszy przy 4000 cegieł to 600 zł  :Wink2:

----------


## tcsmile

Witam, na dzien dzisiejszy mam prawie skonczone sciany parteru. Buduje z silki xelli 24 cm. Poki co jestem zadowolony z materialu - dotarl w calosci (w przeciwienstwie do pustakow kominowych ceramicznych ktore rozpadaja sie w rekach), jest mocny i bardzo dobrze trzyma wymiary. Ja jestem zadowolony i mam nadzieje ze sie to nie zmieni...  :wink:

----------


## agga1

> Ta cena z kowalczyka 3,05 brutto jest dobra. Ja taniej nie znalazłem.
> 
> W Wieliszewie tam gdzie buduję dom jest cegielnia xelli i wszystkie składy budowlane w okolicy z tamtąd biorą silikaty. Dzwoniłem do cegielni ponieważ sam chciałem zorganizować transport i kupić bezpośrednio ale powiedzieli mi , że sprzedają tylko zapyjażnionym składom budowlanym. 
> 
> Podali mi tel. do składu w zielonce . Dogadałem się z nimi że sprzedadzą mi silkę xelli 24 cm za 3 zł brutto + 300 zł za transport hds samochód z przyczepą . Po przeliczeniu razem z transportem wychodzi po 3,20 zł za sztukę.
> 
> Tel. Do składu w zielonce 604962981  227810513
> 
> Dowiadywałem się też w fabryce silikatów w kluczach koło octrołęki . Tam cena cegły wychodziła wstępnie po 2,3 brutto ale gdy policzyłem że cegły są mniejsze a transport wychodził do wieliszewa 800 zł wiec wyszło drożej od silki na miejscu no i podobno xella jest lepsza
> ...


Sorry, pomylilam sie - U kowalczyka tez bylo po  3,20 a cena 3,05 to byla za silikaty polskie w jakims skladzie obok  mnie. 
A na Allegro - po doliczeniu HDS i kaucji za , palety, z którymi nie wiem, co potem zrobic, wychodzi w sumie tak jak Silka u Kowalczyka.

----------


## agga1

> Sorry, pomylilam sie - U kowalczyka tez bylo po  3,20 a cena 3,05 to byla za silikaty polskie w jakims skladzie obok  mnie. 
> A na Allegro - po doliczeniu HDS i kaucji za , palety, z którymi nie wiem, co potem zrobic, wychodzi w sumie tak jak Silka u Kowalczyka.


Zrezygnowaliśmy z Kowalczyka, kiedy sie okazało, ze mają bardzo wysoką cene na Silka E 8  i 12 (na sciany działowe). Wysłalam zapytanie do Oferteo i okazało sie inni dostawcy zaproponowali nam Silke E8 za 1,35 brutto podczas gdy Kowalczyk chcial ok. 2pln. Pewnie daje dobrą cene na poczatek, zeby przyciagnac klienta, a potem na nim zarabia na innych materialach.
A ile wy płacicie za Silke na ściany działowe?

----------


## Ania I Pawel

My na ściany działowe kupywaliśmy silkę Xelli E12 po 1,84 brutto

----------


## agga1

> My na ściany działowe kupywaliśmy silkę Xelli E12 po 1,84 brutto


Jeszcze mam pytanie odnośnie kleju - czy do Silki stosuje sie tylko klej tzn zaprawe Xelli? Ile placiliscie za ten klej ?

----------


## agga1

I jeszcze mam pytanie do tych, którzy juz zbudowali swój dom - jakiej grubosci sciany dzialowe polecacie? Nasza projektantka czesc scian dzialowych przewidziala gr. 9 cm., bo myslala, ze bedziemy kupowac Silikaty Hedwizyn. Poniewaz zdecydowalismy sie na Silke, to nie wiemy czy zmienic je na 12 cm czy na 8 cm. Czy waszym zdaniem pomiedzy sypialniami wystarczy 8 cm Silki? Czy nie wplynie to negatywnie na akustyke?

----------


## Ania I Pawel

My nie kupywaliśmy orginalnej zaprawy. Nasz majster twierdzi ,że murował różnymi zaprawami i wszystkimi robi się podobnie ( oczywiście nie biorąc pod uwagę parametrów technicznych)  Dlatego kupiliśmy zaprawę firmy alpol po 20 zł za worek . Dla porównania zaprawa xelli to koszt przynajmniej 30 zł

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Ja mam wszystkie działówki z silkatu 12cm, mam odczucie że są solidniejsze i bardziej tłumią dźwięk. Też stosowałem zaprawę z Alpolu

pozdrawiam

----------


## agga1

> My nie kupywaliśmy orginalnej zaprawy. Nasz majster twierdzi ,że murował różnymi zaprawami i wszystkimi robi się podobnie ( oczywiście nie biorąc pod uwagę parametrów technicznych)  Dlatego kupiliśmy zaprawę firmy alpol po 20 zł za worek . Dla porównania zaprawa xelli to koszt przynajmniej 30 zł


Dzięki za info. Dostawca Silki proponuje mi klej Xelli za 23 pln za worek, to może jednak sie skusze.

----------


## Ania I Pawel

No tak za 23 zł to i my byśmy kupili orginalną zaprawę niestety u nas wszędzie chcieli minimum 30 zł

----------


## adiq

> My nie kupywaliśmy orginalnej zaprawy. Nasz majster twierdzi ,że murował różnymi zaprawami i wszystkimi robi się podobnie ( oczywiście nie biorąc pod uwagę parametrów technicznych)  Dlatego kupiliśmy zaprawę firmy alpol po 20 zł za worek . Dla porównania zaprawa xelli to koszt przynajmniej 30 zł


Witam

My mieliśmy oryginalną zaprawę klejowa Grupy Silikaty. Z 1 palety (49workow)bialego kleju  pozostal 1 worek. Z 48 workow wymurowalismy 140m2 scian grubosci 24cm i 90m2 scian grubosci 12cm(w tym mieści się łatanie różnorakich dziur ). Majster twierdzil ze jego konsystencja różni sie od  innych zapraw klejowych z którymi mial do czynienia ( nie wiem konkretnie jakich) Oryginalny klej Grupy Silikaty zawiera w sobie ziarenka piasku i lepiej sie rozprowadza(używając kielni do bet.kom./silikatów). Co do trwałości połączenia to ostatnią warstwę działówki 12cm(nie zabezpieczoną z góry) trzeba trochę kopnąć aby spoina pozioma puściła (niestety sprawdzone podczas stawiania więźby).  Jeśli komuś zależy aby dom w stanie surowym wyglądał pięknie, szczególnie w słoneczne dni to polecam białą zaprawę(moj tak wyglądał do momentu wylewania stropu podczas ulewy  :smile:    )  Koszt minimalnie wiekszy. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## akswał

Czy słyszeliście jakieś opinie o silce z Uniki?
Własnie projektujemy dom - wybraliśmy opcje 24 na ściany zewnetrzne + 15/20 cm styropianu i 12cm na wewnętrzne.

 :smile:

----------


## MarysM

Też jestem na etapie wyboru Silki. Nastawiłem się na razie na produkty Xelli, ale może zaproponujecie materiał jakiejś innej firmy.

----------


## uriel

> Czy słyszeliście jakieś opinie o silce z Uniki?
> Własnie projektujemy dom - wybraliśmy opcje 24 na ściany zewnetrzne + 15/20 cm styropianu i 12cm na wewnętrzne.


witam,

wczesną wiosną we wrocławiu były targi budowlane - tam naocznie mogliśmy się przekonać do silikatów. obmacałam sobie wszystkie, jakie mieli dostawcy i najbardziej mi się spodobała Unika (mojemu mężowi zresztą też). najrówniejsza, najgładsza, bez spękań. wyglądała najsolidniej (a była jeszcze xella, teodory). nie wiem, jak będzie wyglądał materiał na budowie, ale jeśli innych dostawców nie stać, aby na targi wystawić najlepsze co się ma, to ja wybieram Unikę.

z Uniką jest jeden problem - sprzedają tylko i wyłącznie do hurtowni, nie sprzedają odbiorcom indywidualnym. możesz spróbować zadzwonić i zapytać, jaką hurtownię polecają, gdzie jest najtaniej itp.

my się już zdecydowaliśmy na Unikę.

----------


## agga1

Jaki  macie teraz ceny Silki (E 8 E 12 E 24)? Wydaje mi się ,że poszły w góre w stosunku do cen z kwietnia?

----------


## ozzy30

Ja zakupiłem UNIKI 96 palet U24L i 18 palet U12. Mam na budowie. Wszystkie równiutkie, bez spękań. Czekam na lepszą pogodę aby zacząć murowanie. Brałem w hurtowni we Wrocławiu ul. Kobierzycka 20 tel 071/3425243 ale można kupić przez net np. na stronie Mega 1000.

----------


## uriel

> Ja zakupiłem UNIKI 96 palet U24L i 18 palet U12. Mam na budowie. Wszystkie równiutkie, bez spękań. Czekam na lepszą pogodę aby zacząć murowanie. Brałem w hurtowni we Wrocławiu ul. Kobierzycka 20 tel 071/3425243 ale można kupić przez net np. na stronie Mega 1000.



czy ta hurtownia to Wodan?

----------


## ozzy30

> czy ta hurtownia to Wodan?


Chyba tak.

----------


## adiq

Widzę ze temat trochę umarł wiec aby go odświeżyć pytam.   Czy komuś się zdarzyło aby na ścianach silikatowych otynkowanych tynkiem gipsowym pod wpływem wysokiej temperatury zaczęły pojawiać sie rysy na ścianach??   Mowa oczywiście o sytuacji przed ociepleniem ścian z zewnątrz.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Vafel

U mnie była taka sytuacja, że jak gruntowałem ściany przed malowaniem, to po "zmoczeniu" ich gruntem Duluxa zaczęło być widać "siatkę" bloczków (głównie poziome połączenia, mniej pionowe). Jak grunt wysechł to wszystko znikło i już tego nie widać. Tynk gipsowy.

----------


## pauliszka

Witam,

Po wczorajszej ulewie w Warszawie zauważyłam, że jedna ściana  mi przecieka. Ściany jest z SILKI E24.
I teraz pytanie czy jak położę styropian i tynk to nadal będzie przeciekać? nie chciałabym, żeby co chwila mnie zalewało.
Czy powinnam dodać jakiegoś impregnatu?
Czy macie doświadczenia w tej kwestii?

----------


## *milek*

Witam zorientowanych w temacie stawiania ścian z silikatów  :smile: 

Mam w planach ściany działowe na piętrze i jedną wewnętrzną nośną na parterze postawić z silikatów (względy akustyczne). I tu mam wątpliwości, może ktoś z budujących silką mi pomoże:

1. czy pod ścianę nośną z silki muszę wykonać dostosowany / inny / szerszy (?) fundament w stosunku do tego pod ceramikę (ściany zewnętrzne i pozostałe nośne będą z pustaków ceramicznych 24cm), a ścianę fundamentową też z silikatów? Ta jedna ściana nośna jest pomiędzy salonem i kotłownią, stąd pomysł, żeby była z silikatów, ze względu na izolacyjność akustyczną.

2. mam strop monolityczny grubości 15 cm, zbrojenie górą i dołem z prętów fi 12, w którym zaprojektowane są pod ściany działowe z silikatów wzmocnienia w postaci żeber (coś jak podciąg), wystających na 10 cm ponad strop. Czy spotkał się ktoś, kto ma silikaty na stropie monolitycznym, z takim rozwiązaniem? Bo szczerze mówiąc po lekturze forum sądziłam, że sam monolit jest na tyle odporny, że można stawiać na nim ścianki z sliki bez dodatkowych wzmocnień... A takie wystające żebra mocno mi komplikują plany rozłożenia ogrzewania podłogowego...  :Roll:

----------


## rpilski

AD1. jeśli mowa o ścianie nośnej, to w jej przypadku dominujące są obciążenia z dachu i stropu, różnica w ciężarze materiału ściany nie powinna mieć decydującego znaczenia (nie możesz o to zapytać swojego architekta ?)
AD2. Ja miałem w monolicie grubsze pręty pod ściankami działowymi z silikatów. Kierownik i majstrzy kręcili nosem, że to nie ekonomiczne, że takie grube pręty, że często robi się jakieś "żeberko" - coś jak to o czym piszesz.

----------


## *milek*

Dzięki Radek  :roll eyes:  

Jasne, że będę męczyć architekta, ale chciałam najpierw się nieco zorientować w temacie, pytając na forum - nie ma to jak praktyczna wiedza innych inwestorów  :cool: 


Dopisuję jeszcze - odnośnie tych prętów o większym profilu, to chyba niezły pomysł - mam znajomego zbrojarza, który radził podobnie - w miejsce tych żeber dać wzmocnienia z prętów np. fi 16. 
A jaką masz rozpiętość stropu?

----------


## rpilski

> ...odnośnie tych prętów o większym profilu, to chyba niezły pomysł - mam znajomego zbrojarza, który radził podobnie - w miejsce tych żeber dać wzmocnienia z prętów np. fi 16. 
> A jaką masz rozpiętość stropu?


Rozpiętość w osiach 4,5 oraz 5,5. W miejscu ścianek działowych były pręty fi 16 (6 prętów co 10cm). Strop 18cm, zbrojenie główne fi 12 co 15cm, rozdzielcze fi8 co 15cm. Strop dość gruby bo na nim jeszcze będzie podłogówka.

----------


## *milek*

U mnie ta płyta z problematycznymi żebrami ma 585x850, pręty wszystkie fi 12, co 15 i 20cm. Ale grubość 15cm, z B20.  I też podłogówkę daję.  Może pręty dać gęściej? Muszę podręczyć architekta - zapomniał że chcemy podłogówkę w całym domu, to niech kombinuje  :roll eyes:

----------


## owip2001

mam takie o to pytanie dotyczące fundamentów, czy przy wysokim stanie wód gruntowych lepiej fundamenty zrobić z silki (cała budowa ma być z silki) czy jednak ten etap zrobić lepiej z zwykłych tradycyjnych betonowych bloczków?? bardzo proszę o radę fachowców

----------


## piotr.nowy

> mam takie o to pytanie dotyczące fundamentów, czy przy wysokim stanie wód gruntowych lepiej fundamenty zrobić z silki (cała budowa ma być z silki) czy jednak ten etap zrobić lepiej z zwykłych tradycyjnych betonowych bloczków?? bardzo proszę o radę fachowców


Osobiście zrobiłbym fundamenty monolityczne - żelbetowe. Zawsze to monolit i łatwiej zaizolować i można dodać "chemię" do betonu,  która go nieco uodporni na wilgoć. Jeśli wody gruntowe są wysoko to może się okazać , że również wylanie ścian fundamentowych z betonu będzie łatwiejsze niż ich murowanie w wykopie pełnym wody.

----------


## azalka

Czym ocieplacie swoją Silkę? Mój domek będzie miał standardowe ściany 24 cm, Silka z Xelli (mój fachowiec stwierdził, że zawszeć to oryginał).
Fundamenty mam z bloczków, zdecydowałam położyć na nie XPS - styrodur lub synthosa.
Silka ciepła nie jest, zależy mi wiec na dociepleniu wysokiej klasy, ale strawnym finansowo.

----------


## *milek*

> Dzięki Radek  
> 
> Jasne, że będę męczyć architekta, ale chciałam najpierw się nieco zorientować w temacie, pytając na forum - nie ma to jak praktyczna wiedza innych inwestorów 
> 
> 
> Dopisuję jeszcze - odnośnie tych prętów o większym profilu, to chyba niezły pomysł - mam znajomego zbrojarza, który radził podobnie - w miejsce tych żeber dać wzmocnienia z prętów np. fi 16. 
> A jaką masz rozpiętość stropu?


Architekt zaproponował dokładnie takie rozwiązanie - pręty 16 mm w miejsce żeber. Uff...

----------


## tomekfan82

Witam
Ja też wkrótce dołączę do zwolenników silikatów. Wybrałem silikaty z Leżajska (Grupa Silikaty). Wydaje mi się , że dostałem całkiem dobrą cenę:
- N12 - 12 cm - 1.57 PLN Brutto
- N18 - 18 cm - 2.30 PLN Brutto
- N24 - 24 cm - 2.85 PLN Brutto

Czy lepszym wyborem będą ściany z N18 czy z N24 ? Może mi ktoś coś doradzić. Dodam tylko , że ja lubię ciszę a grubsza ściana trochę lepiej tłumi hałas. Z drugiej strony przy ścianie 18 cm będą trochę większe pomieszczenia i węższe ściany fundamentowe , a co za tym idzie mniejsze koszty.
Dom ma być parterowy , ale postanowiłem zrobić monolityczny strop nad parterem zamiast drewnianego.

----------


## pepe2009

jeżeli nie mieszkach przy ruchliwej ulicy spokojnie wystarczy 18cm zwłaszcza przy parterówce - dodatkowo dzięki temu możesz dać więcej styropianu...pozdr.

----------


## zami

Witam

Na wiosnę rozpoczynam budowę domu jednorodzinnego oczywiście z silikatów tylko jeszcze nie wiem na jakie się zdecydować.

Dostałem dość dobrą ofertę produktów z firmy MEGOLA Zakład Wapienno-Piaskowy w Hedwiżynie tylko brak informacji na temat jakości tych silikatów.

Proszę o opinie jeśli ktoś słyszał, widział, wie. :wink:

----------


## tomekfan82

> Witam
> 
> Na wiosnę rozpoczynam budowę domu jednorodzinnego oczywiście z silikatów tylko jeszcze nie wiem na jakie się zdecydować.
> 
> Dostałem dość dobrą ofertę produktów z firmy MEGOLA Zakład Wapienno-Piaskowy w Hedwiżynie tylko brak informacji na temat jakości tych silikatów.
> 
> Proszę o opinie jeśli ktoś słyszał, widział, wie.


Witam.
Ja także wysłałem zapytanie do zakładu w Hedwiżynie. Dostałem najlepszą ofertę ze wszystkich producentów.
Wraz z wliczonym transportem i rozładunkiem dostałem następujące ceny:
- T-24 - 2.99 PLN Brutto
- T-12 - 1.62 PLN Brutto

Jeśli chodzi o jakość pustaków produkowanych przez firmę Megola to myślę , że nie jest źle i nie warto przepłacać za Silkę. Kilka osób tu na forum budowało silikatami z Hedwiżyna i chyba byli zadowoleni.

----------


## abol1

> Witam
> Ja też wkrótce dołączę do zwolenników silikatów. Wybrałem silikaty z Leżajska (Grupa Silikaty). Wydaje mi się , że dostałem całkiem dobrą cenę:
> - N12 - 12 cm - 1.57 PLN Brutto
> - N18 - 18 cm - 2.30 PLN Brutto
> - N24 - 24 cm - 2.85 PLN Brutto
> 
> Czy lepszym wyborem będą ściany z N18 czy z N24 ? Może mi ktoś coś doradzić. Dodam tylko , że ja lubię ciszę a grubsza ściana trochę lepiej tłumi hałas. Z drugiej strony przy ścianie 18 cm będą trochę większe pomieszczenia i węższe ściany fundamentowe , a co za tym idzie mniejsze koszty.
> Dom ma być parterowy , ale postanowiłem zrobić monolityczny strop nad parterem zamiast drewnianego.


Witam tomekfan82. 
Też chciałem wziąść silikaty z Leżajska. Możesz mi podać czy te ceny są z dowozem i rozładunkiem i jaka firma ma tak dobrą cenę-bo rozumiem, że przez jakiegoś dystrybutora, a nie u producenta z Leżajska (chyba, że się mylę). Jeżeli chodzi o grubość ścian to ja wybieram N24-lepiej tłumi dzwięk, lepsza do bruzdowania i lepsza pod wieniec i strop.

----------


## owp

Cześć.
Możecie podać wydajność - ilość pustaków na m2 ? 
Dotąd myślałem, że Porotherm jest droższy, ale wychodzi jednak taniej (od silki) w przeliczeniu na m2....?

----------


## grzeniu666

No przecież jest czarno na białym na stronach, za cegły i zwykle za m2 muru, (trudno znaleźć?):
http://grupasilikaty.pl/produkty.php?k=4
http://www.megola.com.pl/dzial/silik...wienie_wyrobow
http://www.xella.pl/html/pol/pl/silk...ion=sub_detail

PS. To chyba nie są_pustaki_

----------


## owp

Racja, dzięki. A może ktoś się odniesie do relacji cenowej porothermu i silki. Bo z tego co szukałem, to wychodzi jednak, że silka trochę tańsza, chyba że klej jest droższy ? Albo pod pojęciem porothermu przyjmuje się też zwykłego maxa...
Cegła to mi się kojarzy z tradycyjną - małą, a te bloczki są wielkości dawnych pustaków, stąd tak napisałem.

----------


## owp

A może ktoś poleci ekipę do budowy na Śląsku ? Bo polecane przez znajomych krzywią się jak słyszą silikaty...

----------


## abol1

Otrzymałem ofertę na Silke Xelli. Bloczki wyprodukowane w fabryce w Radomiu.
3.05 zł brutto za bloczek 33/24/20 plus do tego 700 zł za dowóz i rozładunek palet ( 55 szt.)
Taką samą cenę otrzymałem na Silikaty z Leżajska-bloczek 25/24/22
Co sądzicie o tych cenach i który bloczek wybrać  SILKE-Xella czy SILIKAT z Leżajska.

----------


## owp

abol1 -jak za tę samą cenę to ja bym brał silkę - większe bloczki, no i jakość pewnie nie gorsza.

----------


## grzeniu666

*Ściany zewn. 24 + 18*

Mam w planie stawianie ścian zewnętrznych z silikatów na parterze grubości 24cm, a na piętrze 18 cm (na całości styro silver 15cm). Taka konfiguracja, ponieważ na wysokości piętra mam zamiar mocować deski na ruszcie 6cm, i tą różnicą grubości samego muru chcę zredukować różnicę łączną ścian parteru i piętra.

Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu? Czy ściany piętra można licować ze ścianami parteru od wewnątrz  (wtedy uskok od zew. będzie 6cm) czy stawiać je centralnie nad parterem (wtedy redukujemy tylko 3cm od zew.). Nad parterem planuję strop monolityczny, nad piętrem strop "lekki" na wiązarach.

Innym rozwiązaniem byłaby jedna grubość muru a zróżnicowanie grubości ocieplenia (20/15cm), ale nie mam pewności czy mur 18cm wystarczy, a przy 24cm robi się trochę grubo.


A tak jeszcze na marginesie - czy są jakieś przeciwskazania aby ściany szczytowe (poddasze nieużytkowe) robić z BK?


*owp*: ekipy jeszcze nie polecę, ale będę pamiętał aby Cię zaczepić jak sam będę szukał, też jestem ze Śląska  :smile:  O ile się nie zdecyduję stawiać ścian samemu, a mam taki mam ambitny plan (w świetle tego ja akurat wolę mniejsze bloczki)  :wink:  Także powodzenia w szukaniu!

*abol1*: O ile sumarycznie Xella wyjdzie Cię taniej to dlaczego nie? Szczególnie jeśli rozważasz wykorzystanie przewagi Silki w postaci kanałów elektrycznych czy łączenia z Ytongiem (System 20). A może któraś długość (33 vs 25 cm) ma przewagę pod względem cięcia bloczków pod wymiar murów (pomieszczeń)? (ja jeszcze jestem przed takimi rozważaniami)

----------


## miloszenko

> *Ściany zewn. 24 + 18*
> ...
> Innym rozwiązaniem byłaby jedna grubość muru a zróżnicowanie grubości ocieplenia (20/15cm), ale nie mam pewności czy mur 18cm wystarczy, a przy 24cm robi się trochę grubo.
> 
> *owp*: ekipy jeszcze nie polecę, ale będę pamiętał aby Cię zaczepić jak sam będę szukał, też jestem ze Śląska  O ile się nie zdecyduję stawiać ścian samemu, a mam taki mam ambitny plan (w świetle tego ja akurat wolę mniejsze bloczki)  Także powodzenia w szukaniu!


 
Mur 18 wystarczy (oczywiscie, sa architekci, ktorzy jeszcze nie zdazyli tego zaakceptowac), ja mam polozony na 18 strop z Ytonga i nie bylo zadnych problemow, murlata tez lezy na 18. Jesli chcesz sam murowac to zdecydowanie z 18, 24 przynajmniej dla mnie to juz mocno wymagajacy ciezar (polowe stanu surowego robilem z tesciem, z 24 mialem tylko wewnetrzne nosne - dzisiaj stiwerdzam, ze niepotrzebnie).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

*Miloszenko* jak wysoką masz ścianę, też parter + pełne piętro? Jakie największe bruzdy robiłeś? (nie planuję podłogówki, chciałbym podejścia do grzejników ze ścian szczególnie na parterze). Pozdrawiam!

----------


## miloszenko

> *Miloszenko* jak wysoką masz ścianę, też parter + pełne piętro? Jakie największe bruzdy robiłeś? (nie planuję podłogówki, chciałbym podejścia do grzejników ze ścian szczególnie na parterze). Pozdrawiam!


Mam parter (na 14 bloczkow), potem wieniec i 5 bloczki i wieniec i murlata. Co do bruzd to to co zrobil mi elektryk pod peszle to wyglada jak teksanska masakra  :smile:  Jakby to byl beton komorkowy to bym sie martwil, ale silka powinna dac rade, takze podejscia do grzejnikow spokojnie w sciane, jak mam piony kanalizy prawie wszystkie w scianach.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## trafyc

Wydaje mi sie, ze cena juz nie jest zaleta silkatow: 

(silikat 24) jesli 1 szt z dowozem kosztuje ok 3zl, to przy zuzyciu 17,4szt/m2 wychodzi 52zl
(porotherm 24) jesli 1 szt z dowozem kosztuje ok 5zl, to przy zuzyciu 11szt/m2 wychodzi 55zl

mam w projekcie silikaty i do tej pory cena byla na ich duzy plusem, teraz tlumacze sobie ze w scianie z silikatow latwiej bedzie cos zamocowac...., gdyby nie slaba izolacyjnosc to bylby material chyba idealny.....ale jak ceramika i bk poleci jeszcze w dol z cena to bedzie dylemat...

----------


## Vafel

Hmm... ja tylko dodam od siebie, że wg mnie ceramika nie ma żadnych zalet jeśli chodzi o parametry techniczne. We wszystkim jest gorsza albo od silikatów, albo od betonu komórkowego, więc ja jak bym wybierał jeszcze raz materiał to bym wybrał spomiędzy tych dwóch. A najlepiej je połączyć i ściany zewnętrzne zrobić z BK, a wewnętrzne z silikatów  :Smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Wydaje mi sie, ze cena juz nie jest zaleta silkatow: 
> 
> (silikat 24) jesli 1 szt z dowozem kosztuje ok 3zl, to przy zuzyciu 17,4szt/m2 wychodzi 52zl
> (porotherm 24) jesli 1 szt z dowozem kosztuje ok 5zl, to przy zuzyciu 11szt/m2 wychodzi 55zl
> 
> mam w projekcie silikaty i do tej pory cena byla na ich duzy plusem, teraz tlumacze sobie ze w scianie z silikatow latwiej bedzie cos zamocowac...., gdyby nie slaba izolacyjnosc to bylby material chyba idealny.....ale jak ceramika i bk poleci jeszcze w dol z cena to bedzie dylemat...


No tak, nie widac wielkiej roznicy, ale pojawia sie, gdy grubosc sciany zalozymy 18 cm. Ceramiki takiej nie ma wiec ciezko porownac, za to szybkosc murowania jest bezwzglednie wieksza  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Princesa

Pytanie laika - w projekcie domu mamy ściany z porotherma 24 jeżeli zamienimy to na silkę 18 to czy trzeba to konstrukcyjnie przeliczać?
Zastanawiam się, czy tak ciężki materiał nie będzie zbyt obciążał fundamentów, które zostały zaprojektowane pod ciut lżejsze ściany.
Jak to było u Was?
Mieliście silikat w projekcie, przeliczaliście to czy robiliście jakieś dodatkowe zbrojenia na własną rękę?
Nasz architekt okazał się średnio kumaty i jedyne co teraz możemy zrobić to iść bezpośrednio do gościa-konstruktora, a to niemało kosztuje.

----------


## Dambus

Witam,
przymierzam się na wiosnę do budowy domu. Projekt jest wybrany, choc nie zakupiony:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ii,1549,1,.htm
Pytanie mam natomiast dotyczące ścian nosnych zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych. W projekcie są to 24 cm beton komórkowy, natomaist chcę je zamienić na silikaty. Pytanie moje jest takie, czy mozna sciany w tym projekcie zastąpić ścianami grubości 18 cm i jak wówczas rozwiązana jest kwestia szerokości wieńców, oparcia stropu nad parterem (Teriva I), czy 18 cm wystarczy? Np. zakładając ścianę wewnętrzną nośną 18 cm na ktorej z dwóch stron będą się opierały belki stropu teriva to wówczas zostaje raptem 2cm (cytat ze strony jednego z producentów stropów teriva "Długość oparcia belek na podporze stałej (ścianie, podciągu) nie może być mniejsza niż 80 mm"), a gdzie jeszcze miejsce na wieniec? No chyba ze coś nie do końca rozumiem. Bede wdzięczny za uwagi i poradę.

----------


## Wakmen

Ze względu, że bardzo często dostaję pw od "potencjalnych przyszłych silikatowców" z pytaniami jak mi się mieszka, pozwoliłem sobie zacytować pw koleżanki Księżniczki wraz z moimi odpowiedziami:




> ... Miał być BK (w projekcie mamy Porotherm) ale ekipa odradza, kierbud odradza... że nasiąkliwy, że grzyb itd. no nie wiem jak to z tym jest w praktyce, ...


 Bzdura. Jeżeli wszystkie prace budowlane zostały prawidłowo wykonane to jakim cudem? Powiem więcej - silka jest jeszcze bardziej nasiąkliwa od BK. Nie ważne jaki będzie materiał na ściany to ważne są wszelkie izolacje przeciw podciąganiu wilgoci. 




> ...  rozważamy teraz opcję z silikatów 18cm.
> Chciałabym spytać, jak się Państwa domek sprawuje po kilku latach od początku budowy? Czy polecicie ten materiał na ściany?...


Jak najbardziej. W naszym rozwiązaniu najlepiej się sprawdza. Ogrzewanie mamy tylko kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym (parter i łazienki podłogówka, góra sypialnie grzejniki) i w takim rozwiązaniu potrzebujemy materiału magazynującego ciepło. Silka ma najwyższą akumulacyjność cieplną.
Podam przykład z ostatniej zimy.
W lutym wyjechaliśmy do rodzinki do Niemiec na 5 dób. Ostatniej doby przed wyjazdem nagrzałem dom do 23stC oraz dwa zasobniki po 250l do 60stC. Przed wyjazdem na lotnisko wyłączyliśmy sterowanie do kominka, podłogówkę ustawiłem, że miała chodzić cały czas bez względu na temp w zasobnikach. Do jednego zasobnika podłączyłem grzałkę i ustawiłem, że jak woda spadnie do 5stC to ma się załączyć. To chyba tyle. Więcej opcji nie miałem.
Temp. wtedy w ciągu dnia była w granicach -10stC, w nocy to nie wiem. Gdy wróciliśmy 6 dnia to temperatura wody w płaszczu (i tyle samo w pomieszczeniu w salonie) wynosiła 18stC. Nie było to zbyt dużo ale i sam byłem bardzo zdziwiony, że domek nie wychłodził się bardziej. 
Tej nocy wróciliśmy do domu sami (dzieci spały jeszcze u teściów bo było chwilę przed północą) i pierwsze co to naftrykałem do kominka opału na maxa, zrobiliśmy sobie sypialnię przed kominkiem i byliśmy szczęśliwi jak w harlekinach co spoglądają w ciepło życia płynące z kominku.

----------


## Wakmen

> Pytanie laika - w projekcie domu mamy ściany z porotherma 24 jeżeli zamienimy to na silkę 18 to czy trzeba to konstrukcyjnie przeliczać?...


Jak też tak miałem. Projekt powtarzalny to i porotherm. Dobrze, że przy nim nie zostałem  :wink: 




> ... Zastanawiam się, czy tak ciężki materiał nie będzie zbyt obciążał fundamentów, które zostały zaprojektowane pod ciut lżejsze ściany...


Nie no, nie przesadzajmy. Porotherm 24 nie jest aż tak dużo lżejszy od silki 18. Po drugie bloczki fundamentowe mają odpowiednią wytrzymałość na ściskanie i tak po krótce, bez zbędnego zagłębiania się w dane to z silki 18 można budować ściany nośne do 4 kondygnacji bez jakiegoś tam "wydziwiania" w nietypowośc ław i samych fundamentów.



> ... Mieliście silikat w projekcie, przeliczaliście to czy robiliście jakieś dodatkowe zbrojenia na własną rękę?
> Nasz architekt okazał się średnio kumaty i jedyne co teraz możemy zrobić to iść bezpośrednio do gościa-konstruktora, a to niemało kosztuje.


Jak ja się budowałem to sporo pisałem do producenta Xeli i nawet otrzymałem wytyczne do projektowania budynków z silikatów (rozmiary i długości nadproży z prefabrykowanych elementów itp...) i nawet umieściłem to gdzieś publicznie na forum ale już nie pamiętam gdzie i czy nadal jest dostępne.
Wracając do tematu to ten architekt naprawdę jest "mało kumaty". A co na zmiany kierownik budowy?

----------


## Princesa

*Wakmen* bardzo Ci dziękuję za tak obszerną odpowiedź  :smile: 

Kierownik budowy o pomyśle z silikatami na razie nie wie jeszcze. Będziemy do niego dopiero dzwonić na dniach, podpytamy też ekipę, czy majstrowała już silikatami, ale pewnie tak, oni połowę Niepołomic i okolic Krakowa zbudowali  :wink: 

Główną kwestią, która u nas przemawia za silikatem jest jego duża wytrzymałość. Na Porothermie bałabym się wieszać szafki z serwisami ślubnymi czy wielki telewizor a silikaty wydają się bardziej godne zaufania  :wink: 

Mam do zagospodarowania 40 cm na grubość ściany. Tzn. mogę dac silkę 18 + styropian/wełnę ale czy 22 cm to nie za wiele? Czy okna nie będą dziwnie w tym wyglądać? I czy jest sens kłaść styropian na materiał, który według producenta "oddycha". Nie żebym zapisała się do klubu nawiedzonych osób, które nie chcą "zabijać ściany" ale skoro w domu ma nie być na ścianie grzyba przy jakimś tam zawilgoceniu to, żeby mogła ona tę wilgoć wywalić na zewnątrz nie może być oklejona styropianem...

Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o tą nasiąkliwośc BK, o której truła nam ekipa. Chodziło im o przypadki ludzi, którym Ytong moknie na deszczu podczas budowy, nie czekają aż wyschnie i go ocieplają i tynkują... a na stronach producentów silikatów są informacje jakoby nie były one aż tak nasiąkliwe jak BK a już na pewno szybciej się osuszają. No chyba, że zadziałał na mnie przekaz podprogowy i to wszystko bajka (?)  :wink:

----------


## Wakmen

> Główną kwestią, która u nas przemawia za silikatem jest jego duża wytrzymałość. Na Porothermie bałabym się wieszać szafki z serwisami ślubnymi czy wielki telewizor a silikaty wydają się bardziej godne zaufania ...


 I tutaj odzywa się jedna z nielicznych wad silikatów. DO wieszania szafek czy obrazków trzeba stosować "dobre" kołki - takie z wąsami a nie takie najprostsze. Ja mam bardzo profesjonalny sprzęt do wiercenia w ścianach i z tego względu do otworów stosuję zawsze wiertło i 1 mm mniejsze od otworu wymaganego. Szafki w kuchniach najlepiej wiesza się na takich listwach czy szynach do wieszania za wieszaki szafek. Można te elementy dostać w dobrych sklepach meblowych lub w hipermarketach.



> ...czy jest sens kłaść styropian na materiał, który według producenta "oddycha". Nie żebym zapisała się do klubu nawiedzonych osób, które nie chcą "zabijać ściany" ale skoro w domu ma nie być na ścianie grzyba przy jakimś tam zawilgoceniu to, żeby mogła ona tę wilgoć wywalić na zewnątrz nie może być oklejona styropianem...


Jeżeli już mówimy o oddychaniu to proponuję uważać na przeciągi bo ścianę gardełko będzie bolało  :wink: 
A tera już na poważnie. Jeżeli mówimy tutaj o wchłanianiu wilgoci do ściany i jej późniejszym oddawaniu to się tutaj zgodzę. Jest takie zjawisko i przy silikatach jest ono najbardziej widoczne. Jest to korzystne przy ciągłych zmianach mikroklimatu w budynku w ciągu doby ale silikaty troszeczkę to niwelują łagodząc te skutki. Co więcej zawartość 7 % wapna (chyba coś koło tego) jest tylko na korzyść i przy standardowej wentylacji domu nie mamy szans na powstanie jakiegokolwiek grzyba. Wapno jest bakteriobójcze.
Co się tyczy grubości styropianu to ja mam tylko 15 cm ale za to dach mam ocieplony 25 cm w sypialniach i 30 cm wełny w łazience i klatce schodowej. Uważam, że najważniejsze w ociepleniu domu jest właśnie dach bo przez niego najwięcej ucieka ciepła.

----------


## Princesa

Z tego co czytałam już na tym forum i ogólnie w internecie, na żadnym z materiałów szafki kuchennej zawiesić się nie da  :wink:  każdy jest za kruchy/ za twardy/ za mało wytrzymały na obciążenie itd  :wink:  wygląda na to, że wszyscy mają w kuchniach szafki stojące  :wink: 

A tak serio, to lepiej kupić dobrą wiertarkę i pomęczyć się z paroma dziurkami niż drżeć przy każdym mocniejszym trzaśnięciu drzwiczkami od szafki wiszącej.

Ok, naświetlę temat naszym specjalistom i zobaczymy co oni na to...

----------


## owp

Ciekawi mnie czy można by wybudować ściany zewnętrzne z silki E18A (http://sklep.xella.pl/sklep.php?md=p...c=2_6&id_p=246), w domu z użytkowym poddaszem. Wprawdzie nie ma kanałów na elektrykę, ale czytałem, że i tak mało kto korzysta. Są jeszcze jakieś minusy ? (poza ceną)
Chciałbym, żeby było jak najciszej, a jednocześnie ściana nie byłaby taka gruba (przy dociepleniu 20cm).

----------


## miloszenko

> Drodzy Forumowiczowie podzielcie się swoimi opiniami i doświadczeniami. Czy naprawdę trudno buduje się z takiego materiału jak SILKA. Czy to jest tylko sprawa idealnego wypoziomowania pierwszej warstwy a później już tylko kontrola pionów? W tym miejscuu troszeczkę to uprościłem ale wiem, że naprawdę trudno o fachowca, który prawidłowo wykorzysta zalety idealnych wymiarów tych pustaków. 
> Ja w swoim życiu widziałem kilka ładnych domów wykonanych z tego materiału ale też widziałem tzw. "spiepszone" (przepraszam za wyrażenie).
> Podzielcie się swoimi opiniami.


Dla doswiadczonego i myslacego murarza budowanie z silki nie jest zadnym problemem, a "brzydko" murowac bedzie wtedy, jak mu sie przestanie chciec. Ja u siebie murowalem prawie caly parter, i jak porownalem z poddaszem to murarze spuscili glowy i zaczeli w stylu: ale piony przeciez sa, itp. Proktycznie kazda technologia wymaga dobrego wypoziomowania pierwszej warstwy, przy silce mozna ja zrobic na milimetry i potem murowanie to czysta przyjemnosc, no dopoki nie ma za duzo scian grubosci 24, dla mnie to byl juz znaczacy ciezar bloczka, choc murarz nie marudzil  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Madeleine

Mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych. 

Rozważam trzy opcje na ściany zewnętrzne: silka 18, silka 24 i BK 24cm. Parterówka, strop drewniany z wiązarów, ogrzewanie gazowe - podłogówka, WM. Na ścianach 18-20cm styropianu. W odległości kilkuset metrów od działki znajduje się linia kolejowa, po której od czasu do czasu przejeżdżają pociągi, zależy mi na tym, aby w domu było cicho. 

Czy silka 18cm (która - wyjąwszy te pociągi - byłaby numerem jeden na short liście) ma sens, czy lepiej dołożyć do 24cm?

----------


## Vafel

Silka 18 cm jak najbardziej ma sens. Myślę, że w kwestii akustyczności nawet bardziej ma sens niż BK 24 cm. Chociaż szczerze mówiąc to prawdopodobnie rodzaj ściany i tak nie będzie miał kluczowego znaczenia, bo te pociągi będzie słychać głównie przez okna i drzwi. Czyli nawet jeśli zdecydujesz się na silikat 24 cm, to i tak nie odetniesz się całkowicie od tego hałasu (chyba, że nie będziesz miała okien  :wink: )

----------


## Madeleine

a no właśnie, tak coś czuję, że kluczowe tutaj są okna  :wink:  

BK rozważam ze względu na koszty (zaskakujące, nie?  :wink:  ), no i boję się trochę dużych fundamentów. A jak z kładzeniem elektryki w ścianie 18cm?

----------


## Vafel

A jak ma być? Elektryka to raczej nie problem. Ja u siebie (mam właśnie silikat 18 cm) nie robiłem bruzd pod kable, tylko płaskie kable kleiłem do ściany i potem zakryłem tynkiem. Ale nawet jakbyś chciała bruzdować to nie ma problemu. Gorzej jakbyś chciała ukryć w ścianie jakaś grubą rurę (np. kanalizacyjną). Ale jeżeli nic takiego nie planujesz (bo wszystkie Twoje rury pójdą w podłodze) to nie będzie problemu...

A co do silikatu vs beton komórkowy. Teraz BK jest wyraźnie tańszy od silikatu 18 cm? Bo jak ja kupowałem to w zasadzie były w jednakowej cenie. Tyle, że ja kupiłem silikat z grupy silikaty, a nie Silkę Xelli, która była sporo droższa...

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

A jak rozwiązaliście sprawę poprowadzenia podejść c.w.u do umywalek i prysznica oraz rury kanalizacyjnej do umywalki i zlewu?
Ustępy, bidet i wanna to nie problem, za to zarówno umywalki, jak i prysznic wypadają u mnie przy ścianach wewnętrznych (silikat 12cm). Zlew wypada przy zewnętrznej nośnej, co prawda grubszej, bo 18cm, ale nośnej.

Normy dla bruzd są bardzo rygorystyczne.
Zastanawiam się co z tym fantem począć (w kontekście wąskich ścian)? Zignorować normy?

----------


## Madeleine

> A co do silikatu vs beton komórkowy. Teraz BK jest wyraźnie tańszy od silikatu 18 cm? Bo jak ja kupowałem to w zasadzie były w jednakowej cenie.


Nie jest tańszy, wychodzi chyba porównywalnie. Ale jednak skłaniam się ku 24cm (te pociągi raz na pół dnia jednak mnie trochę stresują). Pytanie, na ile silikaty 24cm są droższe od BK 24cm - bo mam wrażenie, że albo wychodzi na jedno, albo jednak droższe są.
Jeśli chodzi o elektrykę - już rozumiem, dzięki, to ma sens.

Natomiast rury - to chyba czasem prowadzi się je w ścianach? przepraszam za głupie pytanie, ale moje doświadczenie mieszkanki bloku wskazuje, że rury do wody są schowane właśnie w ścianach.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Natomiast rury - to chyba czasem prowadzi się je w ścianach? przepraszam za głupie pytanie, ale moje doświadczenie mieszkanki bloku wskazuje, że rury do wody są schowane właśnie w ścianach.


http://muratordom.pl/budowa/sciany-m...tml?print=true
oraz
http://www.narzedziownie.pl/?t=k&i=1113&n=52589 (norma PN-B-03002:2007, strona 46)

Rury będą poprowadzone w podłodze, ale pozostają podejścia.
Czy fakt, że ściany (działowe) nie będą obciążone stropem betonowym, pozwala mi zignorować owe zalecenia?

----------


## Madeleine

dzięki, też już wieczorem tam trafiłam  :smile:

----------


## Vafel

Hmm... co do rur (woda i kanalizacja) to jak podejścia zrobi się pionowo to nie widzę problemu - to jest tylko punktowe osłabienie ściany. Gorzej jakbyś chciał schować w ścianie poziomo idącą rurę - wtedy osłabiasz ścianę na całej długości rury i to może już być groźne.

----------


## grzeniu666

Tutaj jest chyba trochę wyjaśnień dot. konkretnie silikatów ("projektowanie...", "wytyczne wykonawcze...":
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/pliki_do_pobrania.php?kat=8

----------


## Vafel

Aha, jedna rzecz: pilnujcie swoich ekip, żeby dawały zbrojenie w warstwie kleju/zaprawy wokół okien (tak jak jest to opisane w wytycznych dla silikatów). Ja moich nie dopilnowałem. Co prawda druty dali, ale za krótkie i tylko jedną warstwę (zamiast dwie) i efekt jest taki, że w narożnikach przy niektórych oknach tynk mi popękał.

----------


## owp

Czy to prawda, że budując silką trzeba dać wzmocnienia na rogach budynku (zbrojenie od fundamentów w górę) na terenach niepewnych (Śląsk, choć bez szkód górniczych, ale kto wie :smile:  ) ? Czy strop monolityczny jest za ciężki, żeby położyć na ścianach z silki e24 ?

----------


## sql

> Czy strop monolityczny jest za ciężki, żeby położyć na ścianach z silki e24 ?


 raczej nie - ja mam dwa takie (strop piwnicy + strop parteru - każdy po 18cm grubości i duużo stali) i wszystko gra  :smile: ,

----------


## rpilski

> ...Czy strop monolityczny jest za ciężki, żeby położyć na ścianach z silki e24 ?


 Ja mam monolit 18cm na silce e24. To co mają powiedzieć Ci co mają monolit i BK ?

----------


## zbiq

Witam, 

Czy uważacie, że budowa z silki dużego domu ( ok. 300m2 ) jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, przy założeniu, że chcę zbudować dom ciepły, który nie zrujnuje mnie finansowo jeżeli chodzi o ogrzewanie?
Zakładam na ścianę 20 cm styro lub wełny ( jeszcze się zastanawiam ), reku  no i może PC jak dojdą ceny do normalnych.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## miloszenko

> Witam, 
> 
> Czy uważacie, że budowa z silki dużego domu ( ok. 300m2 ) jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, przy założeniu, że chcę zbudować dom ciepły, który nie zrujnuje mnie finansowo jeżeli chodzi o ogrzewanie?
> Zakładam na ścianę 20 cm styro lub wełny ( jeszcze się zastanawiam ), reku  no i może PC jak dojdą ceny do normalnych.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


Przy budowie tak duzego domu material konstrukcyjny ma znikomy wplyw na koszt calego domu. Lepiej poczytaj w watku o domach energooszczednych od czego zalezy koszt ogrzewania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbiq

> Przy budowie tak duzego domu material konstrukcyjny ma znikomy wplyw na koszt calego domu. Lepiej poczytaj w watku o domach energooszczednych od czego zalezy koszt ogrzewania.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Miałem na myśli, że może zamiast silki powinienem dać np ceramikę 25 cm + 20styro lub wełny, nie chodziło mi o koszta silikatu, ale o to że z założenia jest zimniejszy od ceramiki....

----------


## miloszenko

> Miałem na myśli, że może zamiast silki powinienem dać np ceramikę 25 cm + 20styro lub wełny, nie chodziło mi o koszta silikatu, ale o to że z założenia jest zimniejszy od ceramiki....


Zalozenie to wynikaloby z powszechnej dosc naciaganej opinii o silikatach. Material konstrukcyjny nie ma byc "cieply" tylko ma byc odpowiednio "wytrzymaly". Mozesz w tym watku znalesc wiele wypowiedzi, ktore swiadcza o niepowtarzalnym klimacie w domu z materialu, ktory owszem przyjmuje wilgoc ale tez najlepiej jest w stanie ja oddawac. A to zimno jak otynkujesz sciany tynkiem tradycyjnym to i tak nigdy sie nieunaoczni  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zibi78

> Witam, 
> 
> Czy uważacie, że budowa z silki dużego domu ( ok. 300m2 ) jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, przy założeniu, że chcę zbudować dom ciepły, który nie zrujnuje mnie finansowo jeżeli chodzi o ogrzewanie?
> Zakładam na ścianę 20 cm styro lub wełny ( jeszcze się zastanawiam ), reku  no i może PC jak dojdą ceny do normalnych.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


Zajrzyj sobie do ostatniego numeru pisma Ladny Dom. Sa tam przedstawione wspolczynniki przenikania ciepla dla roznych kombinacji materialow na sciany i ocieplenia.
Generalnie dla silikatow 18cm wystarczy juz 18 cm zwyklego styro / welny zeby zejsc do wspolczynnika 0,2. 
20 cm da ci i tak wiecej niz zalecenia dla domu energooszczednego.

----------


## owp

Ponawiam prośbę o informację, gdzie na Śląsku można kupić (tanio) Silkę. Z Porothermem nie ma problemu, a z silką ciężko...

----------


## trafyc

> Ponawiam prośbę o informację, gdzie na Śląsku można kupić (tanio) Silkę. Z Porothermem nie ma problemu, a z silką ciężko...


ja chyba kiedys pytalem w PSB w Myslowicach, gosc mowil ze moga zalatwic......nie chcesz silikatow, tego u nas pelno jest i chyba tansze, z dostawa ok 3zl bloczek N24.
A przy okazji co dajecie bloczki drazone czy pelne na sciany nosne? Przy drazonych to chyba bedzie problem jak z porothermem zeby cos na scianie zawiesci???

----------


## owp

Z ekipą ugadałem się na silkę, jojczeli na polskie silikaty... No ale może. E24 ma tylko 2 otwory w środku, chyba że o czymś innym piszesz.

----------


## TINEK

Ja dawałem drążone, bloczek drążony ma i tak dość grube ścianki i z kołkami nie ma problemu

(jeden z majstrów, przy stawianiu ścian zapytał mnie, czy nie było cięższych bloczków, odpowiedziałem, że były - pełne  :wink:  )

----------


## TINEK

> Z ekipą ugadałem się na silkę, jojczeli na polskie silikaty... No ale może. E24 ma tylko 2 otwory w środku, chyba że o czymś innym piszesz.


moje miały więcej "dziurek"

----------


## Pawel78

Silikaty nie są jak Porotherm poryzowane.  W wyrobach Xelli jest 10 otwórów dla E24 tylko dwa dla E24S (pełnej). Otwory są przeznaczone do układania przewodów elektrycznych.

----------


## owp

A które lepiej dać na ścianę ?

----------


## grzeniu666

> A które lepiej dać na ścianę ?


Jeśli nie ma konieczności (technicznej, wydaje mi się to mało prawdopodobne) to drążona. Pełną (do tego raczej "akustyczną", i klejoną też na pionową spoinę) chyba tylko do konstrukcyjnych wewnętrznych międzymieszkaniowych.

----------


## owp

A drążona jest lepsza bo cieplejsza, czy łatwiej się buduje, a może tańsza ?
Szukając na allegro trafiłem jedynie na pełną (z 2 otworami)...

----------


## trafyc

silikaty drazone z kluczy maja kilka otworow, tak jak kolega Tinek pokazal na focie, a pelne maja jeden otwor i sa drozsze...no nie wiem czy z kolkami nie bedzie problemu przy drazonych jak trafi sie na otwor przy wierceniu. Ja bede stawial na tradycyjnej zaprawie, wiec chyba musialbym peszle od razu dac zeby te otwory dla kabli przeznaczyc...

----------


## TINEK

> A drążona jest lepsza bo cieplejsza, czy łatwiej się buduje, a może tańsza ?
> Szukając na allegro trafiłem jedynie na pełną (z 2 otworami)...


łatwiej się buduje, bo lżejsza
na pewno jest też tańsza
cieplejsza, raczej nie (jeśli już to pewnie niewiele) nie ma to znaczenia, ocieplenie za to odpowiada

----------


## TINEK

> silikaty drazone z kluczy maja kilka otworow, tak jak kolega Tinek pokazal na focie, a pelne maja jeden otwor i sa drozsze...*no nie wiem czy z kolkami nie bedzie problemu przy drazonych jak trafi sie na otwor przy wierceniu.* Ja bede stawial na tradycyjnej zaprawie, wiec chyba musialbym peszle od razu dac zeby te otwory dla kabli przeznaczyc...


ścianka "przed dziurą" ma kilka cm plus 1,5 cm tynku, myślę, że problemów nie będzie

----------


## trafyc

no tak od wewn ok, a co z kolkami do steropianu? tam tynku nie ma

----------


## grzeniu666

> A drążona jest lepsza bo cieplejsza, czy łatwiej się buduje, a może tańsza ?
> Szukając na allegro trafiłem jedynie na pełną (z 2 otworami)...


Drążona czy nie jest "zimna" - ociepla ocieplenie  :smile:  Pewnie widziałeś w ujęciu z góry widoczne dwa kanały elektryczne na wylot, drążenia widać pewnie od spodu, helo-oł  :wink:

----------


## TINEK

> no tak od wewn ok, a co z kolkami do steropianu? tam tynku nie ma


no tak, i co teraz  :sad: 


może któryś załapie  :wink: 


ja bym się nie przejmował jest jeszcze klej, który też trzyma

----------


## trafyc

a po ile kupowaliscie lub bedziecie kupowac silikaty/silke? ja mam ok 3zl/szt z dostawa to przy zuzyciu 18szt/m2 daje 54zl za m2, a przy dzisiejszej cenie porothermu 5zl szt z dostawa i zuzyciu10.8szt/m daje 54zl/m, pomijajac wlasciwosci obu materialow cena juz nie jest mocna strona "bialych pustakow"...

----------


## owp

grzeniu - i wszystko jasne, dzięki  :smile: 

trafyc - a co konkretnie masz za te 3 zł ?

----------


## trafyc

> grzeniu - i wszystko jasne, dzięki 
> 
> trafyc - a co konkretnie masz za te 3 zł ?


SILIKAT N24 z Kluczy, drążony

----------


## Pawel78

Na m2 przypada 15szt Silki(Xella). Cegła pełna ma większą wytrzymałość. W domku jednorodzinnym klasa 15 jest wystarczająca a ona jest drążona. Większy pr.oblem będzie z mocowaniem w porothermie niż w silikacie

----------


## owp

Ostatnio oglądałem jakiegoś maksa 'akustycznego' - ten to w ogóle same dziury miał  :smile:  Pytam - jak do tego coś przymocować - 'nie da się'  :wink:

----------


## hydrogenium

Witam i dołączam się do dyskusji.

Jestem z Śląska z okolic Rybnika. Niestety w mojej okolicy tylko jedna hurtownia chce mi sprzedać silikaty (grupa Polskie Silikaty). Proszę pochwalcie się po ile w waszych regionach kupujecie lub kupowaliście silikaty, ponieważ ja dostałem z hurtowni ofertę opiewająca na 3,03zł netto za bloczek pełny NP24 z transportem i rozładunkiem, i nie wiem czy do się z tego jeszcze coś urwać.

----------


## Pawel78

> Ostatnio oglądałem jakiegoś maksa 'akustycznego' - ten to w ogóle same dziury miał  Pytam - jak do tego coś przymocować - 'nie da się'


a co ty chcesz samochód na ścianie powiesić?

----------


## owip2001

witam ja zapłaciłem za U24L (D) 2,74zł /szt kupiłem bloczki na cały dom teraz bloczki leżą w hurtowni na placu na budowę przywiozą hdc transport w cenie.
bloczki wyprodukowane przez
SIL-PROBloczki Silikatowe Sp. z o.o.
Godzikowice 50 M
55-200 Oława

http://www.sil-pro.pl/upload/article...Silikatowe.pdf

----------


## jasse

> Miałem na myśli, że może zamiast silki powinienem dać np ceramikę 25 cm + 20styro lub wełny, nie chodziło mi o koszta silikatu, ale o to że z założenia jest zimniejszy od ceramiki....


Z praw fizyki wynika, że ilość warstw ma większe znaczenie, niż ich własności. Jeśli chcesz budować taki dom, to pewnie stać Cię na ścianę trójwarstwową. Ze względów cieplnych, akustycznych, transportu pary i estetycznych jest on szczególnie polecany. Silikat 24 + wełna 15 (ze szczeliną powietrzną) + silikat lub klinkier 12. Chyba, że budujesz z założeniem, że to tylko na sprzedaż. Ja budowałem dla siebie  :smile:  Dorzuciłem do tego jeszcze pompę ciepła. Policzysz na spokojnie i zdziwisz się, jak mały jest udział ceny murów w ogólnych kosztach budowy, a decyduje o komforcie i cenie gotowej nieruchomości.

----------


## IFS

Ja również budowałem dom z polskich silikatów. Za sztukę zapłaciłem ok. 2,8 zł. Transport gratis z zakładu w Kluczach koło Olkusza. 
Jestem bardzo zadowolony ściany są idealnie równe, więc były oszczędności na tynku. Całość ocieplona wełna mineralną 16 cm.

----------


## MarysM

Szykuje się do zakupu silki i mam do wyboru Xelle lub SIL-PRO z Gozdzikowic (nie mam jeszcze wyceny ale na pewno będzie tańsza). Ponieważ na temat Xelli jest dużo opinii (w większości dobrych), czy ktoś miał do czynienia z produktami SIL-PRO ?

----------


## grzeniu666

*Akustyka*

Xella ma bloczek akustyczny E18A, ale na pióro-wpust. Czy ja dobrzez podejrzewam, że brak pionowej spoiny pogarsza izolację akustyczną...? Grupa Silikaty ma bloki A pełne bez profilowanych boków na łączenie cienką spoiną... Jak sądzicie?

----------


## Bad

Ja z kolei szukam hurtowni z silikatami w centralnej Polsce (woj. łódzkie). Na razie nie jest łatwo znaleźć coś rozsądnego...

----------


## jasse

> *Akustyka*
> 
> Xella ma bloczek akustyczny E18A, ale na pióro-wpust. Czy ja dobrzez podejrzewam, że brak pionowej spoiny pogarsza izolację akustyczną...? Grupa Silikaty ma bloki A pełne bez profilowanych boków na łączenie cienką spoiną... Jak sądzicie?



Zgodnie z zasadami muruje się, albo na pióro-wpust, albo ze spoiną pionową. Brak spoiny pionowej nie pogarsza właściwości akustycznych, jeżeli jest pióro-wpust. Tak więc pióro-wpust murujemy jak zwykłe bloczki bez spoin pionowych. Niestety ale Grupa Silikaty dostała atesty na akustykę z ITB tylko z zastrzeżeniem, że wykonana zostanie spoina pionowa. Praktycznie nigdy się jej nie wykonuje, więc produkt "blok A" uważam za pozbawiony sensu.
Zalecam dokładne czytanie tabel z wynikami akustyki, bo producenci mocno ściemniają. Najlepszym przykładem jest "Poro-coś tam", który zawyża sobie akustykę Rw o jakieś 8-10 dB. Wystarczy na dole tabeli doczytać, że kryterium spełnione jest gdy wypełnimy wszelkie otwory zaprawą (ciekawe który budowlaniec ma na to czas i ochotę.
Zupełnie nie rozumiem potrzeby wykonywania badań akustycznych dla murów. Niemcy mają swoją normę i jest ona w 100% pewna. Sil-pro na stronie swojego niemieckiego właściciela ma świetny i prosty programik w oparciu o normę niemiecką, który wylicza parametry akustyczne (darmowo). A rodzimy zakład wydaje kasę na trwające miesiącami badania w ITB.  :bash: 
Badania akustyczne w ITB mają swój sens, ale jedynie w przypadku oceny całych rozwiązań - ściana, tynk, izolacje, osadzenie okien i właściwości okien.
W razie innych pytań służę pomocą  :smile: 
Tak do rzeczy, to parametry akustyczne przegrody zależą tylko od 2 parametrów. Jej gęstości i szerokości. I znajomość tych parametrów budowlańcowi w zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## Vafel

> Tak do rzeczy, to parametry akustyczne przegrody zależą tylko od 2 parametrów. Jej gęstości i szerokości. I znajomość tych parametrów budowlańcowi w zupełności wystarczy.


Te dwa parametry można łatwo zamienić na jeden i powiedzieć po prostu, że chodzi o masę przegrody. Im cięższa tym lepiej izoluje akustycznie  :Smile:

----------


## jasse

> Te dwa parametry można łatwo zamienić na jeden i powiedzieć po prostu, że chodzi o masę przegrody. Im cięższa tym lepiej izoluje akustycznie


Yes, yes, yes !!!
I przyjmuje się w uproszczeniu, że od 300kg / m kwadratowy ściany daje wystarczającą izolacyjność akustyczną.

----------


## grzeniu666

*jasse* dzięki za opinie.

Nie mam zamiaru popadać w skrajności, ale chcę w miarę możliwości i przy znośnych kosztach podejść do tematu, bo układamy bliźniaka (ściślej dwulokalowca) i akustyka między mieszkaniami jest tutaj tematem.
Jeśli chodzi o bloki A - to jak najbardziej zakładałem murowanie z pionową spoiną (sam będę na budowie i dopilnuję), tu jak sądzę chodzi właśnie o eliminację szczelin która nawet w "pióro-wpustowej" Silce E18A występuje (pytanie jak taka łamana szczelina działa). Bez jakiegoś szalonego studiowania czytam tabelę na dole strony http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...ych_68362.html i porównuję z tym http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/sciany2.php?k=16&id=19# to jednak wydaje mi się blok A wypada lepiej.

Sytuacja "pionowo" u mnie szykuje się następująco:
- płyta fundamentowa
- wylewka z podłogówką
- parter
- strop monolit
- styro z kanałami WM 
- wylewka z podłogówką
- piętro
- strop lekki na pasie dolnym wiązarów
- ocieplenie 40cm wełna lub ekofiber
- poddasze nieużytkowe
- dach

Poziomo na parterze mieszkania dzielone wspólną ścianą (a dodatkowo pomieszczeniami "buforowymi" na całej długości, typu kotłownia, szafa, wiatrołap). Na piętrze też postaramy się o takie dodatkowe przestrzenie pustek (garderoby), choć raczej nie na całej długości się to uda (dopuszczamy także możliwość dodatkowych lekkich przegród typu pustka / KG czy coś podobnego, wyjdzie w praniu czy będzie potrzebne).

Dodatkowo ściany międzymieszkaniowe piętra nie są ustawione na całej długości nad takimi ścianami parteru (w około połowie) - w tych miejscach część mieszkań dzieli strop.

Jeśli chodzi o strop nad piętrem i przepływ hałasu tą drogą zakładam, że izolacja termiczna stropu zadziała też na akustykę, a jeśli okazałoby się to niewystarczające przewiduję możliwość podwyższenia ściany międzymieszkaniowej piętra ponad ocieplenie do samego dachu, to też jest łatwy tununig jeśli będzie potrzebny.

Do tego odpowiednie wiązanie muru zewnętrznego z miedzymieszkaniowym, możliwie bezpieczne i szczelne prowadzenie kanałów WM... (hmm, może coś pominąłem?)...
Acha, jeszcze się zastanawiam nad grubością stropu monolitycznego, ale to w sumie nie jest jakiś superdylemat (nie chcę przeginać bo wiadomo... koszty, też płyta fundamentowa to musi dzwigać). Szukam jakiegoś zbalansowania tych wszystkich aspektów.

W każdym razie będę wdzięczny za wszystkie sugestie!

----------


## jasse

[QUOTE=grzeniu666;4526530]*jasse* dzięki za opinie.

Nie mam zamiaru popadać w skrajności, ale chcę w miarę możliwości i przy znośnych kosztach podejść do tematu, bo układamy bliźniaka (ściślej dwulokalowca) i akustyka między mieszkaniami jest tutaj tematem.
Jeśli chodzi o bloki A - to jak najbardziej zakładałem murowanie z pionową spoiną (sam będę na budowie i dopilnuję), tu jak sądzę chodzi właśnie o eliminację szczelin która nawet w "pióro-wpustowej" Silce E18A występuje (pytanie jak taka łamana szczelina działa). 


Hej grzeniu666!
Aleś Ty uparty.
Prywatnie uważam, że bloki A z uwagi na ich nieporęczność nie powinny w ogóle zostać przez rynek zaakceptowane.
Osobiście nimi nie murowałem, ale nie chcę próbować.
Nie kumam jak można utrzymać kciukiem 19 kilową prostopadłościenną cegłę za jeden centralny uchwyt, rozprowadzając po jednej ściance starannie zaprawę (żeby wciąż miała właściwości akustyczne) i układać na murze. No, OK, można wszystko, tylko po co się tak wyginać.
ITB w swoich badaniach w części opisowej uznaje połączenie pióro - wpust za zapewniające ciągłość i nie zmniejszające parametrów akustycznych.
Dużo łatwiej murować bloczkami na pióro-wpust, a jeśli brak nam pewności, to łatwiej kieszonkę połączenia wypełnić zaprawą, niż zmagać się z bloczkiem A.  :yes:  To raczej kwestia ceny poszczególnych bloczków i pracowników na lokalnym rynku.

----------


## uriel

Witajcie,
czy ktoś się orientuje ile teraz stoi pustak silikatowy 24cm u różnych dostawców? Podwyżka vat była - jak wpłynęła?

----------


## grzeniu666

*jasse*, chyba masz dużo racji. Wprawdzie jest taki niby chwytek do tych bloków, ale podobne wyniki, ciężar, koszt (i zapewne lepszą dostępność) daje np. 24 P+W. Pewnie te ewentualne nieszczelności są zatykane w jakimś stopniu tynkiem (wszyscy to uwzględniają w badaniach). Dzięki!

----------


## michalmonika2009

> Drodzy Forumowiczowie podzielcie się swoimi opiniami i doświadczeniami. Czy naprawdę trudno buduje się z takiego materiału jak SILKA. Czy to jest tylko sprawa idealnego wypoziomowania pierwszej warstwy a później już tylko kontrola pionów? W tym miejscuu troszeczkę to uprościłem ale wiem, że naprawdę trudno o fachowca, który prawidłowo wykorzysta zalety idealnych wymiarów tych pustaków. 
> Ja w swoim życiu widziałem kilka ładnych domów wykonanych z tego materiału ale też widziałem tzw. "spiepszone" (przepraszam za wyrażenie).
> Podzielcie się swoimi opiniami.



Do tekiedo domku bierz legalnie działająca firmę z umową wstępną itp.. nie wywiążą sie nie zapłacisz

pierwsze warstwy murza byc idealne bo potem ściany wyjdą koślawe i nie wyrównasz tego . widziałem para takich...\

silka ytong są oki ale pamiętaj że nie tłumią tak chałasu  drgać i sa bardziej hłonne(wilgoć)

----------


## uriel

a jakie tłumą lepiej i nie wchłanią tak wilgosi jak ytong?
pytam bo mnie to ciekawi, nie sądziłam, że silikaty różnych producentów mogą mieć aż tak rozbieżne parametry

----------


## Vafel

Ytong to nie silikat, tylko beton komórkowy produkowany przez Xellę.
Silka to silikat produkowany przez Xellę.

Ytong nie ma nic wspólnego z Silką poza producentem  :wink:

----------


## uriel

o matko! jak mogłam walnąć takiego byka!
oczywiście, że chodziło mi o silkę xelli... :smile:

----------


## Princesa

Orientujecie się jaka teraz jest dobra cena silki24?

----------


## grzeniu666

*Nadproża działówek 8cm*

Jak wygląda sprawa z nadprożami dla ściany działowej 8cm? L-19 będzie dobre. Chyba wolałbym prefabrykat - niby są np. H+H (belka nadprożowa nienośna?) 10cm czy PTH 11,5 ale nie wiem czy to nie grubo... A może trzeba całość szalować i lekko zbroić.Poradzicie coś?

----------


## Princesa

My do ściany 12 mamy nadproża, o których piszesz, jak jest z 8 nie mam pojęcia. 
A jak z 24? Mieliśmy porotherma 30  w projekcie i też L19 nadproża...  :big tongue:

----------


## Vafel

Ja nad 8 miałem normalnie szalowane i zalewane nadproża...

----------


## grzeniu666

*Vafel*, a ogólnie masz jakieś uwagi dot. działówek z ósemki? Chyba tu i ówdzie dawałeś też 12-kę?
Dzięki, pozdrawiam!

----------


## Vafel

Mam działówki z 12 i z 8. 12 dałem na ściany kotłowni, kuchni i łazienki (żeby było w czym schować podejścia do umywalek, zlewów itp.), a 8 mam przy pokojach. Generalnie jest OK. W zasadzie nie widzę różnic między 12 a 8 jeśli chodzi o codzienne użytkowanie.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Vafel, a jak wykonywałeś rowki pod podejścia? Bruzdownicą? Czy po wykonaniu nacięć łatwo wykuwa się rowek?

----------


## Wakmen

> Vafel, a jak wykonywałeś rowki pod podejścia? Bruzdownicą? Czy po wykonaniu nacięć łatwo wykuwa się rowek?


Wycięcia robi się dużą szlifierką kątową. Jeżeli zrobisz nacięcia co 2 cm to prawie same wypadają a lekkie uderzenie młotkiem w krucha silke załatwia problem.

----------


## Vafel

Dokładnie tak. Nacięcia szlifierką kątową i bez problemu młotkiem i majzelkiem wybija się "środek" (to, co pomiędzy nacięciami). Jedyna niedogodność to fakt, że przy cięciu szlifierką mocno się kurzy (maska + okulary są konieczne, a i tak nie polecam takiej roboty alergikom i astmatykom). Poza tym idzie szybko i przyjemnie  :Smile:

----------


## WaldemarRj

> Wycięcia robi się dużą szlifierką kątową. .


Jesteś jak „chorągiewka”, w innych postach piszesz że masz wszystkie maszyny i dajesz ich „streszczenie” w fotkach na forum, teraz znowu obalasz to proponując brać z Ciebie przykład. Mogłeś jeszcze dodać że ta duża szlifierka kątowa jest niebezpieczna(głównie mam na myśli cięcie pracując na drabinie). i robi rowki „jak popadnie” – ponieważ trudno ją prowadzić by w efekcie uzyskać dwa cięcia równoległe. Poinformuj jeszcze kolegów z forum, ile przy tym jest kurzu i zaproponuj okulary oraz maskę. Przynajmniej mi się sprawdziła bruzdownica z odkurzaczem, ponadto o wiele łatwiej wtedy z mocowaniem.

----------


## Wakmen

> Jesteś jak „chorągiewka”, w innych postach piszesz że masz wszystkie maszyny i dajesz ich „streszczenie” w fotkach na forum,....


 Pokaż gdzie? Oj nie ładnie Kłamczuszku  :wink: 



> ... teraz znowu obalasz to proponując brać z Ciebie przykład...


 Gdzie w powyższym poście jest mowa by "brać ze mnie przykład"? Oj znowu kłamiesz kłamczuszku.



> ... Mogłeś jeszcze dodać że ta duża szlifierka kątowa jest niebezpieczna(głównie mam na myśli cięcie pracując na drabinie)...


 A kto wyżej wspominał, że będzie stał na drabinie? Czy Kolega ma jakieś problemy?



> ... i robi rowki „jak popadnie” – ponieważ trudno ją prowadzić by w efekcie uzyskać dwa cięcia równoległe...


 Jak się jest po flaszce to pewnie i tak jest ale ja nigdy tak nie próbowałem, więc nie mogę się wypowiedzieć.



> ... Poinformuj jeszcze kolegów z forum, ile przy tym jest kurzu i zaproponuj okulary oraz maskę...


Nie ja jestem od prowadzenia szkoleń BHP przez internet.



> ... Przynajmniej mi się sprawdziła bruzdownica z odkurzaczem, ponadto o wiele łatwiej wtedy z mocowaniem.


Oj to juz wiemy, że kolega ma bruzdownicę i odkurzacz tylko jest jeden problem. Jaki? Nie wielu forumowiczów na tym forum może pozwolić sobie na zakup bruzdownicy do kilku bruzd. Duża szlifierka kątowa (albo choćby taka średnia) będzie narzędziem częściej wykorzystywanym.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Jak dzieci. Już wiem, wokół czego będzie obracało się najbliższych dwadzieścia wpisów.

A ja właśnie mam zamiar kupić bruzdownicę, specjalnie do bruzd pod kable elektryczne i podejścia wod-kan.
Elektryk już mi zapowiedział, że jeśli chcę kable w bruzdach, będę musiał dopłacić. Zamiast mu dopłacać sam sobie bruzdy zrobię.
Takie cudo, renomowanej chińskiej firmy będzie kosztowało niecałe 300zł. Byleby miało realną gwarancję.

Myślę też o odkurzaczu przemysłowym. Na tych samych zasadach. Jak sądzicie, czy taki odkurzacz można będzie zaprząc do instalacji odkurzacza centralnego? Do czasu kupna jednostki, czyli nigdy.

----------


## WaldemarRj

Jeśli mogę się wtrącić, to proponuję zakupić odkurzacz samoczyszczący się (z wibratorem) – bez tej funkcji, jest problem z ciągłą pracą, ponieważ filtr będzie się często zatykał. Zwróć uwagę na bruzdownice aby jej moc była duża i odkurzacz był do niej dostosowany.
Uważaj jeszcze na wymiary tarcz, fi150mm trudno kupić coś taniego (płacę za tarcze po 210euro, w PL też podobna cena za komplet – Makita). Duży wybór jest dla tarcz o średnicy 125mm, i 230mm –  większa głębokość cięcia, więc możliwe będzie wykonywanie bruzd pod inne instalacje.

----------


## kor.nick

Witam
Jutro kupuję SILKĘ więc sprawa się rypła i dołączam do silkowej rodziny.
Różne wątpliwości jeszcze mną targają ale wybór już dokonany.
Obecnie najbardziej intensywnie rozmyślam nad sposobem montażu okien.
Coraz częściej słyszę o tzw. ciepłym montażu okien którego idea jest
przedstawiona m.in. tu
http://www.dom.pl/na-czym-polega-cie...taz-okien.html
a np. tu przykładowa technika mocowania
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjkAojJkTog

Planuję u nas ścianę nośną z Silki 24 + ok. 16-17 styro ale chociaż
rozumiem co tego typu montaż ma na celu to sama technika montażu
nie specjalnie mnie przekonuje bo to okno wisi. Jeżeli teraz montażyści
dadzą ciała to przy dużej masie okna problemy łatwo przewidzieć.

Dlatego teraz zastanawiam się nad taką innowacją, która polegałaby
na tym żeby ostatni bloczek znajdujący się przy każdej krawędzi okna
wykonać z Ytonga zamiast Silki a okna zamocować w sposób tradycyjny.
Miałoby to na celu ograniczenie strat ciepła wynikających z mostka termicznego
który powstaje przy oknie w technice tradycyjnego montażu okien.
Zupełnie przy okazji dodatkowym ułatwieniem dla ekipy od SSO byłoby
dość znaczne ograniczenie konieczności cięcia Silki a zamiast tego byłoby
zdecydowanie łatwiejsze cięcie Ytonga.
Mam nadzieję, że w miarę zrozumiale napisałem o co mi chodzi.
No i teraz pytanie do Was, zaprawionych w budowlanych bojach.
Co WY na to?
pozdr

----------


## Waldemar rj

Ja mialem ten sam problem - dom z keramzytu i sa kruche pustaki jak...
w koncu dalem szpilki przez pustaki do stropu i przykrecilem od dolu (chodzi o te dolne sporniki pod oknem). U mnie sa podwieszane sufity, wiec moge miec szpilki  wystajace w stropie, bo te kolki w pustakach, to kiepsko trzymia - a okna na dole mam nawet dochodzace do 280kg.

----------


## kor.nick

No dobrze a łączeniu Ytonga z Silką w celu ograniczenia mostka termicznego przy oknie ktoś ma coś do powiedzenia?
Czy na nadproża w domach budowanych z silki stosowaliście kształtki U Ytonga czy zwykłe betonowe nadproża a może
jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązanie?
Chodzi o ściany zewnętrzne.

----------


## grzeniu666

*kor.nick* , a które cechy silikatów skłaniają CIę do tego materiału? Bo jeśli np. akustyka to nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł "przerywanie" tej zapory BK? Teoretycznie pod dolną krawędzią nie wyobrażam sobie aby to było jakkolwiek problematyczne, na bokach i "nad" oknem już nie jestem pewien - to chyba materiały skrajnie różne ciężarem i twardością. Ja planuję ostatni wiersz (pod wieńcem piętra, już na wysokości ocieplenia stropu) i ściany szczytowe murować z BK.

Czy mur 24cm jest konstrukcyjnie konieczny? Bo przeca "osiemnastka" + 20cm styro jest dużo cieplejsze (jak już tak walczysz). Co do przycinania silikatów - są bloczki połówkowe (to poziomy), i można celować z wysokościami okien w moduł cegły (20 lub 22cm, zależy od producenta). 

Jeśli chodzi o ciepły montaż - ja jednak celowo zrezygnowałem bo w moim projekcie wnęki okienne będą też pełnić funkcję ochrony przed słońcem w letnie dni, nie chcę tych "daszków" likwidować.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Czy na nadproża w domach budowanych z silki stosowaliście kształtki U Ytonga czy zwykłe betonowe nadproża a może
> jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązanie?...


 Ja stosowałem te kształtki U - wygoda szybkość brak dużych szalunków. Same plusy.

----------


## Vafel

> Ja stosowałem te kształtki U - wygoda szybkość brak dużych szalunków. Same plusy.


i tylko jeden minus... koszt  :wink:

----------


## kor.nick

> *kor.nick* , a które cechy silikatów skłaniają CIę do tego materiału? Bo jeśli np. akustyka to nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł "przerywanie" tej zapory BK?


Do zastosowania Silki skłania mnie przede wszystkim pewna właściwość tego materiału polegająca na akumulacji ciepła bo co do przenikania ciepła
obliczyłem sobie że różnice między gazobetonem a silką załatwia właściwie dodatkowy 1 cm styropianu.
Poza tym na + przy Silce jest dla mnie wytrzymałość, mała nasiąkliwość, odporność na grzyby i inne tego typu rzeczy a także cena na przyzwoitym poziomie. Kwestia izolacji akustycznej jest również istotna bo dom będzie jakieś 400 w linii prostej od autostrady ale okno i tak będzie gorszym izolatorem dźwięku niż wstawione pojedyncze bloczki z ytonga przy nim.




> *kor.nick*Teoretycznie pod dolną krawędzią nie wyobrażam sobie aby to było jakkolwiek problematyczne, na bokach i "nad" oknem już nie jestem pewien - to chyba materiały skrajnie różne ciężarem i twardością.


To w 100% prawda tylko nie wiem właśnie co może z tego wyniknąć z takiego połączenia.




> *kor.nick* Ja planuję ostatni wiersz (pod wieńcem piętra, już na wysokości ocieplenia stropu) i ściany szczytowe murować z BK.


Dlaczego chcesz tak zrobić?




> *kor.nick*Czy mur 24cm jest konstrukcyjnie konieczny? Bo przeca "osiemnastka" + 20cm styro jest dużo cieplejsze (jak już tak walczysz). Co do przycinania silikatów - są bloczki połówkowe (to poziomy), i można celować z wysokościami okien w moduł cegły (20 lub 22cm, zależy od producenta).


Wszystko wskazuje na to że 18cm wystarczy ale pojawiają się inne problemy także 24cm zostaje.




> *kor.nick*Jeśli chodzi o ciepły montaż - ja jednak celowo zrezygnowałem bo w moim projekcie wnęki okienne będą też pełnić funkcję ochrony przed słońcem w letnie dni, nie chcę tych "daszków" likwidować.


To też racja.

Ciągle nie wiem czy będę ten ytong wkomponowywał w to okno bo na razie nie znajduje jednoznacznych przeciwwskazań ale i nie jestem do końca przekonany czy warto.

pozdr i thx za zabranie głosu w tej sprawie  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

> Wszystko wskazuje na to że 18cm wystarczy ale pojawiają się inne problemy także 24cm zostaje.


A jakie problemy przy silce 18?? paru tutaj z niej budowalo, w tym ja tez, jakis wiekszych problemow nie zauwazylem, a mialem strop z ytonga, ktory mogl mi tych problemow przysporzyc, ale dzieki dobremu kontruktorowi wszystko zostalo wylapane na etapie adaptacji konstrukcji.

pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

> "Ja planuję ostatni wiersz (pod wieńcem piętra, już na wysokości ocieplenia stropu) i ściany szczytowe murować z BK."
> Dlaczego chcesz tak zrobić?


Aby zredukować mostek od wieńca (poddasze nieużytkowe=nieocoieplone). Ale jeszcze to muszę przemyśleć - może wystarczy obłożenie wiązarów styro.

BTW ocieplenia, *miloszenko*, Ty masz widzę ruszt pionowy drewniany między styro - czy zastanawiałeś się przed realizacją nad innym zamocowaniem gontu? Ja planuję deski też na pionowym ruszcie i rozważam (jeszcze nie próbowałem liczyć) czy nie lepszym rozwiązaniem byłyby takie łączniki stalowe mocowane do ściany (szersze przy murze, dalej zwężające się) do tego mocowany 2-3cm ruszt przylegający do styro (zasiatkowanego). Wychodzi mi że to mikro rozdzielenie ocieplenia ale też mostki punktowe znacznie mocniej (?) wyziębiające (dużo lepszy przewodnik) zimny silikat. Jeśli chodzi o trwałość w czasie też wydaje mi się stal lepsza. A ogólnie piękny domek, świetna robota - gratuluję!

----------


## miloszenko

> Aby zredukować mostek od wieńca (poddasze nieużytkowe=nieocoieplone). Ale jeszcze to muszę przemyśleć - może wystarczy obłożenie wiązarów styro.
> 
> BTW ocieplenia, *miloszenko*, Ty masz widzę ruszt pionowy drewniany między styro - czy zastanawiałeś się przed realizacją nad innym zamocowaniem gontu? Ja planuję deski też na pionowym ruszcie i rozważam (jeszcze nie próbowałem liczyć) czy nie lepszym rozwiązaniem byłyby takie łączniki stalowe mocowane do ściany (szersze przy murze, dalej zwężające się) do tego mocowany 2-3cm ruszt przylegający do styro (zasiatkowanego). Wychodzi mi że to mikro rozdzielenie ocieplenia ale też mostki punktowe znacznie mocniej (?) wyziębiające (dużo lepszy przewodnik) zimny silikat. Jeśli chodzi o trwałość w czasie też wydaje mi się stal lepsza. A ogólnie piękny domek, świetna robota - gratuluję!


Troche nie w temacie ale odpisze  :smile:  Rozpoatrywalem rozne systemy elewacyjne, ale wszystko wychodzilo drozej. Wykonawca podal mi cene za wszystko (góral wiec do wszystkiego co z drzewa mial super dostep) i wyszlo najtaniej. Wiem, ze tam moga wystapic jakies straty ciepla ale bez przesady (wszystkie elementy rusztu sa podklejone pianka, ktora cos tam izoluje), izotermy w linii prostej nie ida, a gont zniweluje wplyw wiatru i deszczu (mam nadzieje  :smile:  Ciesze sie, ze komus sie podoba, ogolnie nie ma wykonawcy co by sie nie zapytal a co to  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kor.nick

> i tylko jeden minus... koszt



Chyba nie jesteśmy skazani tylko na Ytonga którego nadproża faktycznie są drogie (dostałem taką cenę Ytong kształtka U 24/20 - 24,39 zł/szt )
Prefabety też mają te kształtki w swojej ofercie i myślę że powinny być tańsze.
Zastanawiam się tylko dlaczego te kształtki mają wysokość 24 lub 25 cm skoro wysokość bloczków Xelli wynosi 20 i jak sobie z tym murarze radzą.
pozdr

----------


## -Jurand-

Witam od wtorku zaczynam murować silką i tu pytanie: czym łączyliście ściany działowe z nośnymi 12cm z 24cm i czym nakładaliście klej?
Wiem że są specjalne kotwy z xelli, ale pewnie kosmicznie to wychodzi. Mnie proponują jakąś blachę perforowaną. 2m taśma z nierdzewni szeroka na ok. 5cm niewiem na ile mm gróba z ponawiercanymi otworami i murarze sobie tną ile chcą za ok. 12zł za taki kawałek. Co wy na to?
Słyszałem że xella daje też narzędzia jak się zaloguje na stronę? Wy używaliście kielni czy dozowników do kleju?




> Ja kupiłem rolkę blachy perforowanej do dachów jako wiatrownica i ciołem na kawałki, które co drugą warstwę kotwiłem.


To się pochwal jeszcze ile zaplaciłes z nią i jaki rozmiar i czym kotwiłeś.




> Xella dobrze kasuje nie tylko za bloczki, łącznik LP 30 u nich na stronie dobrze > 4 zł   , Habe gdzie indziej widzę chyba ~ 3 zł (stal kwasoodporna) lub 1,20 zł (ocynk). Ta taśma do dachów 20x1mm wychodzi za 1/3 metra ~1zł.
> 
> BTW, jak myślicie czy te łączniki LP 30 ze stali kwasoodpornej dają praktycznie coś więcej niż ocynk, planuję ich użyć też do ścian konstrukcyjnych w kilku miejscach?


Tylko ta stal kwasoodporna to nierdzewka i musi być drorzsza od ocynku bo nieprzerdzewieje a tu różnie może być. Słyszałem nawet że ludzie dają drut 6 i pewnie są zadowoleni.

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam od wtorku zaczynam murować silką i tu pytanie: czym łączyliście ściany działowe z nośnymi 12cm z 24cm i czym nakładaliście klej?
> Wiem że są specjalne kotwy z xelli, ale pewnie kosmicznie to wychodzi. Mnie proponują jakąś blachę perforowaną. 2m taśma z nierdzewni szeroka na ok. 5cm niewiem na ile mm gróba z ponawiercanymi otworami i murarze sobie tną ile chcą za ok. 12zł za taki kawałek. Co wy na to?...


Co Wy na to? Jak na lato. Ja kupiłem rolkę blachy perforowanej do dachów jako wiatrownica i ciołem na kawałki, które co drugą warstwę kotwiłem.

----------


## grzeniu666

Xella dobrze kasuje nie tylko za bloczki, łącznik LP 30 u nich na stronie dobrze > 4 zł   :wink:  , Habe gdzie indziej widzę chyba ~ 3 zł (stal kwasoodporna) lub 1,20 zł (ocynk). Ta taśma do dachów 20x1mm wychodzi za 1/3 metra ~1zł.

BTW, jak myślicie czy te łączniki LP 30 ze stali kwasoodpornej dają praktycznie coś więcej niż ocynk, planuję ich użyć też do ścian konstrukcyjnych w kilku miejscach?

----------


## Bad

Właśnie dostałem wycenę na bloczki silikatowe: 
N24 klasa 15 (250x240x220) - 2,64 zł/szt. 
N18 klasa 15 (250x180x220) - 2,13 zł/szt.

Co sądzicie o takiej cenie? Widziałem, że niektórzy płacili drożej ale nie wiem czy nie da się znaleźć tańszej oferty? 
Producent to Grupa Silikaty.

----------


## hydrogenium

hehh... to się ciesz.

W mojej okolicy (Rybnik) najtańsza oferta za NP25 (blok pełny) to 3,80 brutto szt., z transportem i rozładunkiem dużym hds'em co to daleko poda (rozległa hałupa).
Z w/w ceny pewno jakieś grosze ubiję ale nie liczę na sensację.

----------


## Bad

Do podanych przeze mnie cen trzeba doliczyć VAT, więc też nie są one takie rewelacyjne. Będę próbował coś utargować.

----------


## D_B

Na wiosnę planuję dołączyć do "elitarnego grona" budujących z silikatów  :Smile: 
Zaczynam śledzić ceny stąd mam prośbę - gdy podajecie ceny piszcie czy to z transportem (i ewentualnie rozładunkiem) oraz orientacyjną lokalizację - niestety transport ma spory wpływ na cenę...

BTW: Na Allegro N24 zaczyna się od 2,45zł  brutto (bez transportu)

----------


## Bad

Właśnie dostałem drugą wycenę:
2,95 zł brutto za N24
2,65 zł brutto za N18
Ceny zawierają transport (kilkanaście kilometrów od hurtowni) i rozładunek. Do tego kaucja za palety. Chyba się skuszę...

----------


## Marcinx27

Witam
Kupiłem SILKĘ firmy XELLA
SILKA E24 - 3,40 zł brutto
SILKA E12 - 2,00 brutto 
Wszysto to z transportem i rozładunkiem.
Miejsce Siedlce.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Na wiosnę planuję dołączyć do "elitarnego grona" budujących z silikatów


W jednej a hurtowni, jak dowiedzieli się, że chcę silikaty, stwierdzili że zbyt często inwestorzy tego g...a nie zamawiają, co najwyżej deweloperzy, ale oni budują z byle czego, byle tanie było.
Kwestia świadomości. Panie i panowie, jesteśmy w budowlanej awangardzie.

----------


## D_B

Jeśli porównać cenę m2 ściany z bloczków bet.kom. i silikatów to wcale tak taniej mi nie wychodzi...

----------


## pepe2009

ja właśnie kupiłem  N24 po 2.88
                                    N 12 po 1.54
ceny brutto GRUPA SILIKATY.....pozdr.

----------


## TINEK

> W jednej a hurtowni, jak dowiedzieli się, że chcę silikaty, stwierdzili że zbyt często inwestorzy tego g...a nie zamawiają, co najwyżej deweloperzy, ale oni budują z byle czego, byle tanie było.
> Kwestia świadomości. Panie i panowie, jesteśmy w budowlanej awangardzie.


 :big grin:  jak zalewałem strop (nie ja, ekipa) ale "wystrojony" byłem w ubranie robocze, kierowca "gruszki" w oczekiwaniu na swoją kolei wysiadł popatrzeć, stanął obok mnie i mówi: "że też jeszcze w dzisiejszych czasach z tego gó.... budują, tyle jest teraz dobrych materiałów", potem się chyba zorientował, bo już z kabiny nie wyjrzał  :wink:

----------


## Bad

Eksperci zawsze się znajdą... Szczególnie często wypowiadają się ci, którzy nigdy z silikatów nie budowali. U mnie też w jednej hurtowni nie wiedzieli o czym mówię, jak pytałem o silikaty.

----------


## TINEK

nie budowali, i tak naprawdę nie wiedzą co to za materiał, z czego zrobiony

----------


## duss

Mam pytanie do szanownego grona........

czy ktos z budujacych w silikatach jest z okolic katowic/sosnowca??? bo chcialbym odwiedzic taka budowe forumowicza i w realu zobaczyc budowle z Silikatow...

Bo obecnie rozwazam BK i Silke..


Noo i oczywiscie poleccie jaka firme warta uwagi....

----------


## -Jurand-

Ja buduję w Częstochowie w miarę blisko

----------


## Bad

No i kupiliśmy silikat:
N24 po 2,95 zł
N18 po 2,65 zł z transportem i rozładunkiem, ceny brutto. Do tego dokupiliśmy trochę betonu komórkowego grubości 12 cm na ścianki działowe po 3,58 zł.

----------


## leniin

Witajcie 
Dostałem taką wycene na SIL-PRO Bloczki Silikatowe 

SILIKAT Blok 24 P+W kl.15   cena 2.706 brutto
SILIKAT Blok 12 P+W kl.15    cena 1.68   brutto
BLOK M-6 14x25x38              cena 2,85   brutto

Dobra cena i furma czy lepiej dolozycz 30% (bo tyle sa drozsze)na silki Xelli

----------


## Bad

Nie widziałem silikatów SIL-PRO ale ja też nie mam zamiaru przepłacać za SILKĘ. Na Twoim miejscu brałbym SIL-PRO (jeśli wyglądają solidnie).

----------


## tutli_putli

Moim zdaniem bardzo dobra cena, chociaż akurat  SIL-PRO nie znam. 
W lutym płaciliśmy po 3.20 za bloczek U24 z Ludyni (Grupa Silikaty)
Oczywiście za transport i rozładunek HDS  nie płaciłam ani grosza.

----------


## leniin

Szukałem w kilku hurtowniach na Opolszczyznie te ceny co podalem sa najtansze. Jutro kupuje.

PS. Jaka zaprawe klejowa polecacie do silki

----------


## tutli_putli

Na najdłuższej ścianie domu tam gdzie będzie zamontowane 9 metrów wysokich od podłogi okien i wyjścia na taras - murarze chcą na pierwszą warstwę bloczków z silikatów położyć warstwę z pełnej cegły ułożonej na płask. Ponieważ dzięki temu uzyskają odpowiednia wysokość. Osobiście nie poda mi się takie rozwiązanie i wydaje mi się, że tak się nie powinno robić. Co o tym myślicie i może ktoś zna inne rozwiązanie tego problemu?

----------


## Vafel

> Na najdłuższej ścianie domu tam gdzie będzie zamontowane 9 metrów wysokich od podłogi okien i wyjścia na taras - murarze chcą na pierwszą warstwę bloczków z silikatów położyć warstwę z pełnej cegły ułożonej na płask. Ponieważ dzięki temu uzyskają odpowiednia wysokość. Osobiście nie poda mi się takie rozwiązanie i wydaje mi się, że tak się nie powinno robić. Co o tym myślicie i może ktoś zna inne rozwiązanie tego problemu?


Po prostu nie chce im się docinać bloczków na samej górze i wyliczyli sobie że jak dadzą cegłę na płasko to im tak spasuje, że nie trzeba będzie ciąć. Czasami tak się robi i chyba nie ma to żadnych negatywnych konsekwencji, ale ja tam specjalistą nie jestem...

----------


## D_B

tutli_putli te cegły pełne to z ceramiki?  czy z silikatu jak np. 1NF chcą układać?

----------


## tutli_putli

> tutli_putli te cegły pełne to z ceramiki?  czy z silikatu jak np. 1NF chcą układać?


 Cegły zwykłe pełne palone o wzmocnionych parametrach tylko jedną warstwę - zaraz nad podłogą pod wielkimi oknami.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Cegły zwykłe pełne palone o wzmocnionych parametrach tylko jedną warstwę - zaraz nad podłogą pod wielkimi oknami.


Moim zdaniem wytrzymałościowo bez problemu, przecież przyjmują tylko ciężar okna (część), wyżej jest nadproże i/lub wieniec które obciążają ściany obok okna (i dalej w dół). Ale ja nie fachowiec...

----------


## tutli_putli

Ok. trochę mnie uspokoiły Wasze odpowiedzi. Co prawda nie chodziło mi o wytrzymałość tylko bardziej czy to nie spowoduje np. mostków termicznych pod oknami, silikaty mam kładzione na klej a cegły muszą łączyć z silikatami zwykła zaprawą. Ale ponieważ ma to być tylko niewielka wstawka to może przesadzam z tymi swoimi lękami :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Co prawda nie chodziło mi o wytrzymałość tylko bardziej czy to nie spowoduje np. mostków termicznych pod oknami, silikaty mam kładzione na klej a cegły muszą łączyć z silikatami zwykła zaprawą.


Może nie rozumiem a może to taki żarcik  :wink:  ale cegły (na "złą zaprawę") zamiast silikatów (na czarodziejski klej) raczej zredukują mostek, choć są na to deczko lepsze sposoby (znajdziesz na FM, było wielokrotnie).

----------


## tutli_putli

> Może nie rozumiem a może to taki żarcik  ale cegły (na "złą zaprawę") zamiast silikatów (na czarodziejski klej) raczej zredukują mostek, choć są na to deczko lepsze sposoby (znajdziesz na FM, było wielokrotnie).


Ok jestem blondynką i się nie znam dlatego pytam - czytałam już masę wewontków na temat silki, mostków itp. i chyba od tego czytania mam mętlik w głowie. Ale jeśli się z tym lepiej poczujesz to możesz uznać, że to był taki żart.  :wink: 
Swoją droga chyba grubo kładziona jak napisałeś "zła zaprawa" to się trochę mija z celem przy budowaniu z silikatów?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Swoją droga chyba grubo kładziona jak napisałeś "zła zaprawa" to się trochę mija z celem przy budowaniu z silikatów?


Napisałem "zła" bo podkreśliłaś jej pospolitość, a przy silikatach, akurat w kontekście mostków, wybór  zaprawa czy klej nie ma żadnego znaczenia (to jakby się zastanawiać czy z samolotu bezpieczniej wyskoczyć z reklamówką czy w kurtce z kapturem - otóż najlepiej ze spadochronem  :wink:  ) . Klej ma swoje zalety ale można a czasem trzeba użyć zaprawy (choćby na pierwszy wiersz, o czym fachury od murowania też pewnie wiedzą). Spoko, nie pogryzą się.
Acha, nie ma problemu aby murować silikatów zaprawą, wyjdzie pewnie taniej, a wcale nie musi być gorzej (szczególnie jeśli nie planuje się murować z perfekcjonistami, super równo, raczej drożej itp, aby później było łatwiej na innych etapach). Inne zalety silikatów nie znikają za sprawą zaprawy.

----------


## tutli_putli

Z tą różnicą w cenie to nam wyszło, że z zaprawą tradycyjną wychodzi akurat drożej. Za gotowy klej zapłaciłam 600zł za paletę i ma starczyć na cały dom. Jak liczyliśmy koszty zaprawy na taką ilość ścian to wychodziło przynajmniej jeszcze raz tyle.Nie chce mi się tutaj pisać o wyższości kleju nad zaprawą bo tyle tego już napisano...Oczywiście w rzeczywistości zweryfikuje się to, jak już będzie finisz budowy - wtedy będę mogła coś powiedzieć czy ta paleta starczyła czy nie. (Po obwodzie mamy jakieś  100metrów muru naszego domu, oczywiście wypadają z tego dziury na okna, a tych też mam sporo) Fachowców mam dobrych i znających się na budowaniu z silikatów, ale nigdy nie zaszkodzi się dopytać innych o pewne rozwiązania. Oczywiście tam gdzie trzeba zaprawa jest też używana, np. na właśnie pierwszą warstwę.

----------


## pauliszka

mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów  :smile: 
mam ściany zewnętrzne z silki E24. W projekcie jako ocieplenie mam wełnę 15 cm, ale niestety z przyczyn finansowych będzie styropian. I teraz mam pytanie czy 15 cm wystarczy czy lepiej dać 20?

----------


## grzeniu666

20

*pauliszka*, było miliard razy (chćby tu, poszukaj)

Dlaczego "niestety" nie pytam  :wink:  (było tryliard razy?)

----------


## jasse

> Mam pytanie do szanownego grona........
> Noo i oczywiscie poleccie jaka firme warta uwagi....


Z zapraszania Cię duss zrezygnuję, bo masz do mnie z 500km.
Ale a propos polecania firm.
Nie daj się omamiać xellą lub grupą silikaty. Jeżeli ktoś oferuje Ci silikat z atestem, to w zupełności wystarczy.
Z racji materiału i technologii nie może być między nimi jakichkolwiek różnic. Jeżeli bierzesz atestowany, z deklaracją zgodności np. bloczek 24 w klasie 15 o gęstości 1,4 (drążony), to wszędzie dostaniesz to samo. Różnice wymyślają już tylko marketingowcy, żeby mieć co ludziom kłaść na uszy.
Pozostanie jedynie wybór uwzględniający cenę, warunki dostawy i sympatię dla sprzedającego.
Porównuj rozmiary (objętość) bloczka. U nas teraz kombinują z niemieckimi formatami. Zamiast szerokości 18 jest 17,5, zamiast 12 jest 11,5. Taka cegła powinna być z zasady 5 - 8% tańsza i nie zawsze nadzór się na nią zgadza, jeżeli nie ma takiej w projekcie.
Miłego budowania z białych klocków lego.

----------


## Vafel

@jasse: to nie do konca tak, że każdy silikat jest taki sam, bo jest jeszcze kwestia dokładności wymiarowej. Widziałem już takie wynalazki silikatowe, które były tak krzywe, że nie było szans, żeby murować je na klej (a generalnie wszyscy chcą silikaty na klej murować). Dlatego nie tylko atest i cena się liczy, ale i to czy bloczki trzymają wymiary i nie są za bardzo zwichrowane. Silikaty Xelli i Grupy Silikaty są pod tym względem OK. Jak inne - nie wiem...

----------


## jasse

> @jasse: to nie do konca tak, że każdy silikat jest taki sam, bo jest jeszcze kwestia dokładności wymiarowej. Widziałem już takie wynalazki silikatowe, które były tak krzywe, że nie było szans, żeby murować je na klej (a generalnie wszyscy chcą silikaty na klej murować). Dlatego nie tylko atest i cena się liczy, ale i to czy bloczki trzymają wymiary i nie są za bardzo zwichrowane. Silikaty Xelli i Grupy Silikaty są pod tym względem OK. Jak inne - nie wiem...


Masz do wyboru TLM i GPLM, tylko, że żadne z nich nie mogą odpowiadać twojemu opisowi. Jeżeli są faktycznie takie krzywe, to nie odpowiadają żadnym wytycznym z normy i nie mogą być wprowadzone do obrotu. Jeżeli ktoś kupił taką cegłę pod inną nazwą handlową niż "gruz" lub "cegła rozbiórkowa", to się sfrajerował. Producent deklaruje dokładność wymiarową i należy sobie to sprawdzić przed zakupem. Od czasów "Alternatywy 4" sporo się zmieniło.
Xella i GS mają atesty i dołączają krajową deklarację zgodności. Inni producenci też, bo za ich brak grożą bardzo poważne kary finansowe. Tylko, że tu płacisz extra za znaczek firmowy.

----------


## pauliszka

> 20
> 
> *pauliszka*, było miliard razy (chćby tu, poszukaj)
> 
> Dlaczego "niestety" nie pytam  (było tryliard razy?)


Kajam się, jakoś wczoraj wieczorem nic nie mogłam znaleźć. Odpowiedź już znam i wycofuje pytanie  :smile:

----------


## Vafel

> Masz do wyboru TLM i GPLM, tylko, że żadne z nich nie mogą odpowiadać twojemu opisowi. Jeżeli są faktycznie takie krzywe, to nie odpowiadają żadnym wytycznym z normy i nie mogą być wprowadzone do obrotu.


??? o jakiej normie piszesz? Poproszę o jakiś namiar na tą normę.

----------


## tutli_putli

> Nie daj się omamiać xellą lub grupą silikaty.


Nie rozumiem tego stwierdzenia. Nie wiem mam czuć się omamiona czy jeszcze nie?
Budujemy Dom z silikatów GSL i jakoś nie ma z nimi większych problemów, jeśli chodzi o trzymanie wymiaru. I nawet da się budować z nich na klej. 
Nie wiem ale bardzo często odnoszę wrażenie, że te wszystkie atesty, deklaracje to takie s..w banie i podbijanie ceny, taka sztuka dla sztuki aby w modny sposób wyeliminować konkurencję i nabijać sobie gładko kieszeń.

----------


## jasse

> Nie rozumiem tego stwierdzenia. Nie wiem mam czuć się omamiona czy jeszcze nie?
> Budujemy Dom z silikatów GSL i jakoś nie ma z nimi większych problemów, jeśli chodzi o trzymanie wymiaru. I nawet da się budować z nich na klej. 
> Nie wiem ale bardzo często odnoszę wrażenie, że te wszystkie atesty, deklaracje to takie s..w banie i podbijanie ceny, taka sztuka dla sztuki aby w modny sposób wyeliminować konkurencję i nabijać sobie gładko kieszeń.


Chodzi o to, że marka nie gra roli. To nie jest tak, że jedne mają "100% cukru w cukrze" a inne mniej. Dlatego gotowość na przepłacanie za nie nazwałem "omamieniem".
Same atesty i deklaracje są jednak potrzebne, bo zapewniają kupującemu parametry i co najważniejsze bezpieczeństwo wyrobu i później budowli. Są wymagane prawem i obowiązkowe.
Sztuką dla sztuki jest robienie przez wszystkich producentów osobno badań wszelkiego typu. Niestety branża jest rozdrobniona i producenci wspólnie się nie wspierają. Każdy na przykład robi osobno atesty na niepalność. A co się tu ma palić, piasek, czy wapno??? Norma europejska przyznaje silikatom grupę A1 i na tym koniec wywodów. Atest na akustykę kosztuje w kraju około 60-100 tyś. dla pełnej gamy produkcji, a w Niemczech w użyciu jest norma (przyjęto w Polsce nawet jej odpowiednik) i nawet cieć na budowie wyliczy to sobie z kalkulatora, który ściągnie z internetu. Dział marketingu i sprzedaży musi to jakoś klientowi podać, by wliczyć komplet badań w cenę produktu.
Co do dokładności wymiarowej, to niewiele jest już cegielni, które nie dysponują nowoczesnymi prasami. Koszt jednej nowej prasy u producenta (Niemcy) to w zależności od typu 1-2 mln Euro. Plus kolejne 0,5-1 mln Euro zestaw form. Tu już nie ma mowy o niedokładności.

----------


## Vafel

@jasse: uważam, że bzdury piszesz - nie wiem czy świadomie czy nieświadomie wprowadzając innych w błąd. Chyba, że się mylę i mi to udowodnisz podając namiar na tą normę dotyczącą dokładności wymiarowej, która podobno wg Ciebie obowiązuje w Polsce.

Żeby było jasne: ja jestem zdania, że nie ma takiej normy dla silikatów, która nakładałaby na producentów obowiązek produkowania tak równych bloczków, żeby dało się je bez problemów murować na klej i stąd mamy różne wynalazki, które nie są równe/jednakowe wymiarowo. Ty twierdzisz, że jest jakaś norma. Proszę podaj ją dzięki czemu sprawa będzie wyjaśniona.

----------


## Malwina03

wypowiedziec w tej kwestii powinni się murarze którzy budowali z silikatów od różnych producentów. oni wiedza najlepiej czy warto jest kupić z xelli czy można sobie darować. co do tego że muszą być certyfikaty itp - certyfikat (czyt. homologację) miał matiz i miał mercedes. jedno i drugie jest samochodem i jeździ.

----------


## tutli_putli

*jasse* w kwestii przepłacania nie masz racji - te dwie firmy, które podałeś to akurat jedne z najtańszych na naszym rynku. Co do wymiarowości to i w bardzo drogich, atestowanych produktach zdarzają się partie mocno sfuszerowane. Poza tym kiepski fachowiec może popsuć mury stawiane nawet z najlepszego materiału. Zresztą trzeba być nieźle ześwirowanym aby latać po budowie i mierzyć każdy bloczek czy trzyma wymiar albo wynikać w takie szczegóły o jakich napisałeś. Parametry fizyko chemiczne, mające między jednym producentem a drugim jakieś mikro różnice, mnie zwykłego klienta naprawdę nie obchodzą i nie są warte "kruszenia kopii" Nie mam czasu ani ochoty aby wnikać w takie pierdoły i zaśmiecać sobie tym głowę. Ale jak ktoś nie ma co robić z wolnym czasem i lubi takie zajęcia to proszę bardzo - baw się do woli.  :smile:

----------


## rafalmgpro

Ma ktoś może z 4 palety Silki E18  ?? Potrzebuję na gwałt bo mi zabrakło

----------


## Marcinx27

Czy przerwy miedzy Silikatami (miedzy jednym bloczkiem a drugim, tam gdzie wkładamy dłoń) powinno sie wypełniac zaprawą ??

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czy przerwy miedzy Silikatami (miedzy jednym bloczkiem a drugim, tam gdzie wkładamy dłoń) powinno sie wypełniac zaprawą ??


Raczej nie. Ja tylko ściany międzymieszkaniowe (bliźniak) planuję murować z cegły pełnej i zamki wypełniać, ale to ze względu na akustykę. Tu masz czytanki

----------


## jasse

Przepraszam, długo mnie nie było, ale to forum to przecież tylko hobby  :smile: 
To do rzeczy.
PN-EN 771-2:2006 "Wymagania dotyczące elementów murowych. Część 2: Elementy murowe silikatowe."
Klasyfikuje i opisuje wszelkie właściwości, które mogą deklarować producenci. Szczegóły są co prawda w normach powołanych, ale nie ma powodu być aż tak dociekliwym.

wartości odchyłek +/_ [mm]		

	                        zaprawa zwykła i zaprawa lekka GPLM,	zaprawa do cienkich spoin TLM
wysokość średnia	                                 2,	                                       1
długość średnia	                                 2,	                                       2
szerokość średnia	                                 2,	                                       2
poszczególny wymiar wysokości	        2,	                                       1 
poszczególny wymiar długości	        2,	                                       2
poszczególny wymiar szerokości	        2,	                                       2

definicje zaprawy podane wg EN 998-2		

Jest jeszcze TLMP, ale nie ma sobie co tym głowy zawracać.	

Nie czytajcie samych folderów reklamowych, tylko deklaracje zgodności.
To co kupicie, zależy od Was, a praktycznie wszyscy producenci deklarują swoje wyroby jako TLM. Można sprawdzić na stronach inyternetowych wytwórców w zakładce atesty lub pliki do pobrania.
Powinny więc nadawać się do murowania na zaprawę do cienkich spoin (klej). Jeżeli nie, to dla sprawdzenia cegły zmierzcie suwmiarką o dokładności +/_ 0,05mm i prześlijcie producentowi reklamację.
Odradzam posty na temat tego, kto robi super cegły, a kto lipne, bo to może być zwykły akt nieuczciwej konkurencji.

----------


## jasse

[QUOTE=tutli_putli;4675459]*jasse* w kwestii przepłacania nie masz racji - te dwie firmy, które podałeś to akurat jedne z najtańszych na naszym rynku.

Nie wiem, czy zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że to co u Ciebie jest najtańsze, u mnie może byc najdroższe. To wynika z odległości do najbliższej cegielni i polityki wytwórców. Każdy może to sobie sam ocenic we własnej okolicy.

----------


## MonikaTomek

Witam! Myślę, że tu będzie dobre miejsce do zadania tego pytania- czy ktoś widział szarą silke lub słyszał o niej? Takiej z domieszką popiołów. Czy wtedy jest tylko mniej biała czy całkiem szara? I czy to jest w karcie jasno napisane, że to jest taki rodzaj materiału?

----------


## tutli_putli

> Nie wiem, czy zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że to co u Ciebie jest najtańsze, u mnie może byc najdroższe. To wynika z odległości do najbliższej cegielni i polityki wytwórców. Każdy może to sobie sam ocenic we własnej okolicy.


Nie chce mi się głowy zawracać sprawdzaniem ale nie sądzę by rozbieżności były aż tak ogromne.

----------


## bossik

Dla mających problemy z budowaniem polecam udać się na akcję Xelli "Akademia Murowania" Akcja dobiega już do końca ale jeszcze chyba będą w 3 miastach. Szczegóły tutaj: http://www.xella.pl/html/pol/pl/info...how_press_item

----------


## bitter

Witam

Zastanawiam się nad wymurowaniem domu ściany zewnętrzne - gazobeton, wewnętrzne silka. Bardzo istotnym elementem dla mnie jest energooszczędność. Cecha akumulacji ciepła też jest ważna bo będę grzał prądem w II taryfie ale będę miał 10 cm podłogówki to jest w czym akumulować. Przez chwilę przemknęło mi przez myśl żeby murować całość z silki ale boje się podciągania zimna przez zewnętrzne ściany z fundametów a nie chcę stosować specjalnych pustaków za grubą kasę. Ktoś sprawdzał jakie mostki tworzą się na połączeniu okien w silce i na styku fundamentów (nawet ocieplone jednak stoją w ziemi i chłodzą)

----------


## bitter

Stosował ktoś system Unisil? http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/index....=article&id=70

----------


## Jacek80

A ile dajesz ocieplenia? Opłaca Ci się dawać BK zamiast silikatów na zewnętrzne?

----------


## Princesa

Tak z innej beczki - *czy ktoś nie otynkowal wewnątrz swoich silikatów i od razu pomalował?*
Producent twierdzi, że ściany od razu do malowania bo takie równe będą, ale jak to w praktyce jest, czy tak mozna, czy warto i dlaczego tak albo nie?

----------


## agrafka8

Princesa...co do silikatów i tynków wew też tak myślałam ale nie wiem jak u innych,u mnie nie było szans  i są tynki.

----------


## Madeleine

U mnie też, same ściany są równe, ale klej nie jest idealny. A znowu szpachlować to? jak? plus elektryka w ścianach... Bez tynku nie wchodzi w rachubę.


Mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych: czym uzupełniać szpary/ dziury w ścianach? Czasem przy docinaniu bloczków nie są one idealnie spasowane i powstają szpary. Niewiele, no ale są. Ekipa murująca sugeruje piankę zamiast zaprawy murarskiej (murowane jest na klej), czy to jest prawidłowo?

----------


## emilus18

Budowałam z  Silki na klej. Na ściany wewnętrzne bez tynku chyba bym sie nie odważyła. Mimo że wszystko wyglądało na równie, były małe krzywizny na ścianach.
U mnie przy docinkach majster sam docinał bloczki i w całym budynku nie było ani jednej szpary! Wszystko było na klej i nie używali zwykłej zaprawy do uzupełniania czegokolwiek.
Ściany zewnętrzne z silki u mnie sprawdzają się swietnie. Nic nie słychać z zewnątrz a w środku zdrowy klimat panuje  :smile:

----------


## Madeleine

Cieszę się, ale u mnie szpary są i pytam, jak je zakleić  :wink:

----------


## Pawel78

Najlepiej szpary uzupełnić pianką poliuretanową.

----------


## Madeleine

Pawel, dzięki  :smile:

----------


## qubic

do Porothermu mozna dostac pianke do murowania scian a czy do Silki tez juz cos takiego istnieje?mozna murowac silke na pianke?

----------


## Princesa

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :smile:  tak myślałam właśnie, ale chciałam się upewnić  :smile: 

*emilus18* a jaki tynk wewnątrz daliście?

----------


## tcsmile

Witam, ja szpary pozaklejałem pianką ponieważ klej przy łataniu i tak żadnego połączenia ani nośności nie zapewnia, 
a tynki właśnie robię cementowo wapienne, 
pozdrawiam!

----------


## bitter

> A ile dajesz ocieplenia? Opłaca Ci się dawać BK zamiast silikatów na zewnętrzne?


Boje się mostków termicznych przy stosowaniu silikatów na ścianę zewnętrzną. Po pierwsze silikat stałby na zewnętrznym zimnym fundamencie (niby ocieplony ale jednak z zimną ziemią się styka) po drugie mostki na styku ram okiennych z murem. BK jest 3 razy cieplejszy i powinien to zlikwidować. Co dałoby mi murowanie całości z silki, żaden kłopot połączyć te dwa materiały.

----------


## MarysM

Odnośnie tynkowania ścian wewnętrznych z silikatów to także mam dylemat - budowlaniec, który stawiał mury, mówi żebym tylko położył gładź gipsową bezpośrednio na ścianę (po jej wcześniejszym zagruntowaniu), natomiast od innych "fachowców" usłyszałem, żeby najpierw położyć tynki cementowo-wapienne i na to dopiero gładź gipsową. 
Co o tym myślicie ?

----------


## bitter

Ja będę kładł tynk gipsowy bez gładzi. Widziałem u sąsiada. Jeżeli jest dobra ekipa od tynków to da radę tak je zrobić, że gładzi nie trzeba. Ludzie tutaj piszą, że gładź bez tynku pod spodem pęka.

----------


## Vafel

Potwierdzam: gładź położona prosto na silikaty (bez tynku) pęka - po jakimś czasie widać "siateczkę" bloczków (mój ojciec tak ma). Dodatkowo wcale nie wychodzi to specjalnie tanio, bo żeby było równo to tej gładzi trzeba dość grubo położyć, a gładź jest droższa od tynku. Same silikaty bez gładzi ani tynku to już w ogóle się nie nadają...
Ja mam tylko tynk gipsowy, bez gładzi. Jest jak najbardziej OK, tyle tylko, że tynk gipsowy jest dość miękki (łatwo zrobić dziurę), ale i łatwo ją później załatać  :Smile:

----------


## bitter

> Boje się mostków termicznych przy stosowaniu silikatów na ścianę zewnętrzną. Po pierwsze silikat stałby na zewnętrznym zimnym fundamencie (niby ocieplony ale jednak z zimną ziemią się styka) po drugie mostki na styku ram okiennych z murem. BK jest 3 razy cieplejszy i powinien to zlikwidować. Co dałoby mi murowanie całości z silki, żaden kłopot połączyć te dwa materiały.


Ponieważ temat trochę siadł - czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć czy to ma sens? Mnie się wydaje, że tak ale może się mylę.

----------


## Vafel

@bitter: teoretycznie ma to sens jeśli chodzi o mostki termiczne. Ale jak ściany zewnętrzne zrobisz z BK to tracisz dużą część akumulacyjności cieplnej. Poza tym nie wiem czy nie będzie Ci pękać na łączeniu ścian wewnętrznych (z Silki) z zewnętrznymi (z BK). Pewnie jak w życiu - jak ekipa spieprzy przewiązanie ścian to będzie pękać, jak zrobią porządnie, to nie będzie. 
Z drugiej strony... przez ściany wewnętrzne z silki też będzie Ci uciekać ciepło do gruntu, więc na tej zasadzie wewnętrzne też byłoby lepiej zrobić z BK...

----------


## bitter

No właśnie wkurza mnie to teoretyzowanie  :wink:  Może ktoś sprawdził. Mam jeden przypadek Marcina z forum z wątku o ogrzewaniu prądem, gdzie coś takiego zastosował. Podobno też zrobił termowizję i okazuje się, że na ścianach wewnętrznych z silki nie widać aby oddawało ciepło do gruntu. Poza tym możę się mylę ale chyba fundamenty zewnętrzne są jednak zimniejsze i tutaj będzie dużo większy mostek. No i mostek z ramy okiennej na BK powinien być 3 razy mniejszy a  przy 85m sumarycznej długości ram okiennych może to mieć znaczenie.

Edycja: A xella ma system 20 gdzie bloczki silki i ytonga mają tą samą wysokość i się chwalą że to takie wygodne:

To z ich strony:
"System 20 cm firmy Xella to unikalna i nowoczesna technologia budownictwa oparta na białych bloczkach ściennych SILKA i YTONG o wysokości 20 centymetrów, połączonych cienkimi spoinami. [...] Do budowy ścian wewnętrznych budynków stosuje się wapienno-piaskowe bloki SILKA, które dają doskonałą izolacje akustyczną, akumulację ciepła oraz stanowią konstrukcję całego budynku. Wapienno-piaskowe bloki charakteryzują się wytrzymałością oraz ognioodpornością. Ściany zewnętrzne budowane są z białych bloczków YTONG. Bloczki te posiadają unikalne właściwości izolacyjne, dzięki którym w okresie zimowym utrzymują w budynku ciepło, a w porze letniej stałą temperaturę."

----------


## Vafel

Jak chcesz dokładnie wiedzieć ile zaoszczędzisz na tych ścianach zewn. z BK w porónaniu z Silką wszędzie to bierz w łapy OZC i licz.

Co do systemu Silki 20 cm, to jak bloczki mają tą samą wysokość to na pewno jest to wygodne, bo nie ma problemu z przewiązaniem ścian.

----------


## emilus18

> *emilus18* a jaki tynk wewnątrz daliście?


Wszędzie mamy cementowo-wapienny. Gładzie położyliśmy tylko na górze żeby nie było widać łączeń k-g ze ścianami (ponoć można to obejść).Tynk c-w wygląda rewelacyjnie, jest mocny i nie jest go tak łatwo uszkodzić jak tynk gipsowy.

----------


## bitter

> Jak chcesz dokładnie wiedzieć ile zaoszczędzisz na tych ścianach zewn. z BK w porónaniu z Silką wszędzie to bierz w łapy OZC i licz.
> 
> Co do systemu Silki 20 cm, to jak bloczki mają tą samą wysokość to na pewno jest to wygodne, bo nie ma problemu z przewiązaniem ścian.


Ale tam chyba nie ma opcji żeby coś takiego policzyć. Bo jest tylko materiał z jakiego ściana jest wykonana i tyle. Nie wiem jak sobie program policzy mostek cieplny spod fundamentu - policzy??? Jak to zrobić?

----------


## grzeniu666

*Dozownik do zaprawy - gdzie?*

Gdzie kupić skrzynki murarskie (dozowniki do kleju, potrzebuję szer.18cm)? W necie nie znajduję w żadnym sklepie, nawet w sklepie Xelli. A może ktoś wymurował i chce się pozbyć?

----------


## abol1

Witam. Mam pytanie do praktyków:
- zużycie rzeczywiste kleju do murowania silikatów. U mnie jest Silka Xelli
- porównanie cenowe kleju do zaprawy tradycyjnej

----------


## pepe2009

kupiłem 2 palety kleju(chyba 86 worków) zapłaciłem ok 1200zł i widzę,że na cały dom wystarczy (200m2 ścian zewnętrznych + 100 działówek) więc nie żałuję a czysto i szybko się muruje..pozdr.

----------


## Vafel

@bitter: ja nie jestem specem od OZC, ale wydaje mi się, że widziałem gdzieś tam opcje liczenia mostków cieplnych. Poszukaj albo zapytaj w temacie o OZC.

@grzeniu666: ja chyba mam taką skrzynkę na 18 cm. Mógłbym się pozbyć. Skąd jesteś?

----------


## tutli_putli

> kupiłem 2 palety kleju(chyba 86 worków) zapłaciłem ok 1200zł i widzę,że na cały dom wystarczy (200m2 ścian zewnętrznych + 100 działówek) więc nie żałuję a czysto i szybko się muruje..pozdr.


 U mnie też wyszły dwie palety za 1200, dom 202m pow, więc podobnie jak u pepe. Wrażenia z murowania dokładnie takie same.

----------


## grzeniu666

Czy (i jak) dajecie u siebie kratowniczki *Murfor*?

(tu pytam ogólnie i szerzej: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%87-czy-nie)

----------


## adiq

Drodzy,
Dawno mnie nie było , ale jakoś tak mnie wzięło wiec podzielę się z Wami moimi 

doświadczeniami dotyczącymi silikatów  :smile: 

Mieszkam w domu z silikatów od 22 grudnia. Poza C.O. tynkami i wylewkami większość prac 

robiłem sam lub uczestniczyłem w nich. Jak chyba każdy na tym forum na początku miałem 

tysiące pytań i wątpliwości. Jak by nie było silikaty miały nie najlepszą renomę ( głównie z 

powodu używania ich do budowy chlewów i jak to mówią "fachowcy" ..."że są zimne..." ) Ci 

"fachowcy" mają rację...  silikaty są zimne..... dopóki się ich nie nagrzeje... i to właśnie 

jest ich największą zaletą.
Jednak czytając  wypowiedzi rożnych ekspertów dotyczące budowy domów energooszczędnych 

silikaty wypadają całkiem nieźle. Z doświadczenia jakie mam mogę stwierdzić ze silikaty mają 

głownie 3 zalety i 1 wadę.
Zalety:
1. Akumulacja ciepła - jest zdecydowanie odczuwalna. Jak dom był w stanie surowym zamkniętym 

to po zimie kila dobrych dni odczuwalny był chłód w środku, pomimo tego że na zewnątrz była 

temperatura powyżej +10 stopni i dom był przewietrzany. Latem jak pootwiera się okna i dom się nagrzeje, przez kilka 

kolejnych dni temperatura powoli dostosowuje się do zewnętrznej. Zimą po wyłączeniu 

ogrzewania o 21:00 do rana temperatura spada o około 1 do 1.5 stopnia.  

2. Wilgotność - odkąd mieszkam wilgotność nie spadła poniżej 50% średnio utrzymuje sie na 

poziomie 58-59% . Max było 64%. Ogólnie klimat jaki panuje w pomieszczeniach jest bardzo 

dobry. Nie odczuwa się zaduchu i rano brak efektu "papucia w gębie" , no chyba że dzień 

wcześniej przeholuje się z alkoholem  :smile: . na dodatek odkąd Orchidee żony zmieniły dom ciągle 

kwitną.
3. Cena

Wady:
1. Są cholernie ciężkie, szczególnie jak się napiją  :smile:    ale to w zasadzie jest problem dla 

wykonawcy(oj ręce bolały).

Odpowiadając na pytanie czy murować klejem czy zaprawą odpowiem tak:
Murując klejem murarz ma utrudnione zadanie jeśli chodzi o dokładność a co za tym idzie 

fuszerkę. Po prostu warstwa kleju położona pomiędzy kolejnymi poziomami silikatów zawsze 

ustabilizuje się na poziomie 2-3mm i jeżeli murarz zacznie pierwszą warstwę nierówno lub 

wyjdzie jakaś nierówność w trakcie murowania ścian w kolejnych warstwach, taka nierówność 

wychodzi i nie da się jej skorygować klejem dlatego trzeba szlifować kolejne silikaty. 

Oczywiście można powiedzieć, ze da się spaprać wszystko, ale murując klejem jest to 

trudniejsze. 

Odpowiadając na pytanie czy można ścianę z silikatów pokryć gładzią odpowiadam że oczywiści 

można, ale szczerze tego odradzam. Mam tynk gipsowy, kładziony 10 miesięcy po postawieniu 

budynku(tynkarze zalecają robienie tynków nie wcześniej niż 4 miesiące po wymurowaniu ścian ) a pęknięcia na niektórych ścianach się pojawiły. Pamiętać trzeba że tynk nie ma tylko 

za zadanie usunąć nierówności wynikające z murowania ale także jest jakby elastycznym 

spoiwem, bo budynek przez cały czas pracuje.

Odpowiadając na pytanie czy ściany zewnętrzne robić z silikatów czy np z b-k odpowiadam 

oczywiście że z silikatów. W ścianach dwuwarstwowych elementem odpowiedzialnym za utrzymanie 

ciepła w domu jest OCIEPLENIE i eliminacja ewentualnych mostków. W związku z tym dlaczego nie 

wykorzystać tak cennej właściwości jak akumulacja ciepła, którą silikaty mają znakomitą. 
Tak na marginesie , zdajecie sobie  sprawę, że do domu z b-k można wejść  przez dziurę zrobioną w dowolnym miejscu budynku piłą łańcuchową  :smile: )))

Kielnie do kleju można kupić w dowolnym markecie budowlanym, niedawno widziałem na przykład w Castoramie w Żorach.

Co do ilości kleju jaka wychodzi podczas murowania pisałem to tym jakiś czas temu na tym forum. Mi wyszła 1 paleta na cały dom , tylko nie dajcie sobie wypełniać klejem dziur, bo na nie wychodzi go naprawdę sporo. Zwykła zaprawa cementowa wychodzi dużo taniej.

Pozdrawiam
Adiq

----------


## perm

> ...


A jak z akustyką? Ściany wewnętrzne też masz z silikatów? Też myślę że silikaty to dobry wybór.

----------


## bitter

adiq super relacja. Ja do silikatów jestem przekonany ale nie wiem co z tymi ścianami zewnętrznymi. Chciałem jednak z ytonga. Masz rację, że to styropian odpowiada za ocieplenie a nie materiał ścienny ale przecież na styku silikatów z fundamentami oraz ram okiennych powstają mostki cieplne i w przypadku Ytonga teoretycznie powinny być dużo mniejsze. Okna można zamocować w warstwie ocieplenia i to załatwi temat ale co z fundamentami? Wszelkie rozwiązania dostępne na rynku są tak drogie, że nieopłacalne. No chyba, że te mostki są tak nikłe w bilansie domu, że chucham na zimne.

----------


## adiq

Ja bym tak nie przesadzał z tymi mostkami. Z zewnątrz domy i tak się ociepla od ław fundamentowych więc jest ciągłość izolacji. Od środka w linii fundamenty-strop-ściany ja mam piwnice więc straty są niewielkie. Budując bez piwnic i tak pod stropem ociepla się podłogę więc ta różnica  temperatury nie jest aż taka wielka. Trzeba pamiętać, że zimno idące z gruntu musi przejść przez strop, folie budowlaną i dopiero tam zaczyna się ściana. Do poziomu mieszkalnego trzeba dodać jeszcze  z 10-15cm podłogi ( styropian, wylewka, posadzka). Porównując  powierzchnię ścian stykające się z podłożem z powierzchnią ścian zewnętrznych budynku a co za tym idzie z uzyskaną  akumulacją cieplną ( nawiązuję do pytania powyżej) korzyść jest znaczna. 

Mostki pojawiające się przy oknach można zniwelować zakładając ocieplenie na ościeżnice oczywiście w rozsądnych granicach. Ja mam okna zlicowane z ścianą (bloczki grubości 24cm) + 15cm styropianu. Styropian zachodzi 1cm na okna. Między oknem a ścianą jest około 1.5-2cm pianki( jest to zapas jaki został wzięty przy wymierzaniu okien) czyli od styropianu do bloczka jest około 3cm styropianu grubości 15cm. Zimą dotykając ręką wnęki okiennej nie odczuwałem większej różnicy temperatur.

Działówki też mam z silikatów. Izolacja akustyczna jest bardzo dobra. 

Może podsumuję to tak, jak bym miał budować jeszcze jeden dom to na pewno byłby on w całości z silikatów.

Aha i na koniec... nie jestem sprzedawcą silikatów ani materiałów budowlanych... tylko elektronikiem  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Adiq

----------


## e_tomi

Witam

Jakie macie teraz ceny Silikatów? Ja w jednej z hurtowni dostałem cenę netto z transportem i HDS
24 cm - 2,87
18 cm - 2,30
12 cm - 1,94
8cm - 1,63
W innych hurtowniach cena pojedyńczego bloczka niby mniejsza, ale dodając transport to już wychodziło więcej. A tak w ogóle ile wchodzi bloczków na paletę i ile taki HDS może zabrać palet?
I jeszcze pytanko gdzie w Szczecinie i okolicach najlepiej szukać silikatów? Ogólnie to w hurtowniach nie często słyszą o silikatach, bo głównie schodzi im porotherm.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jakie macie teraz ceny Silikatów?...
> A tak w ogóle ile wchodzi bloczków na paletę i ile taki HDS może zabrać palet?...


Tomi, kluczowa jest chyba odległość od zakładu, transport kosztuje dużo, myślę że trzeba doliczyć nawet ze 20% na 100km. Ile wchodzi na palete masz na stronach Grupy Silikaty, Sil Pro czy Xelli. Duże auto z HDS (z przyczepą) weźnie chyba max 20 palet.

----------


## jasse

> Witam
> 
> Jakie macie teraz ceny Silikatów? Ja w jednej z hurtowni dostałem cenę netto z transportem i HDS
> 24 cm - 2,87
> 18 cm - 2,30
> 12 cm - 1,94
> 8cm - 1,63
> W innych hurtowniach cena pojedyńczego bloczka niby mniejsza, ale dodając transport to już wychodziło więcej. A tak w ogóle ile wchodzi bloczków na paletę i ile taki HDS może zabrać palet?
> I jeszcze pytanko gdzie w Szczecinie i okolicach najlepiej szukać silikatów? Ogólnie to w hurtowniach nie często słyszą o silikatach, bo głównie schodzi im porotherm.


Istotne jest ile w przeliczeniu wychodzi bloczków na m kwadratowy ściany.
Tak więc ważna jest nie sztuka, ale cena metra kwadratowego.
Najbliżej Szczecina znajduje się zakład w Trąbkach.
www.silikatytrabki.pl
Auto z HDSem zabiera 22 palety.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czy możecie podać namiary hurtowni z silką(Xella) w okolicach Katowic (do 50km), z dobrą ceną? Jaki klej polecacie?


A Xella gdyż iż...?

----------


## MarysM

Może byłby ktoś chętny - zostało mi po budowie ok 12-14 (oryginalnie zapakowane) palet Silki Xella E24 kl.15. Odbiór osobisty w Kaliszu. Cena do uzgodnienia.

----------


## grzeniu666

firewall, to jest wątek o silikatach, więc pozostają te kanały na elektrykę (o ile potrzebne), no i trzeba przyznać ładne folie na paletach i poligrafia Xelli  :wink: 

Klej tu najczęściej wymieniany jest Alpol AZ 110. Sam jestem ciekaw jak wypada w porównaniu do innych. Zawsze możesz kupić *tu*  :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

firewall, co ma do tego znajomość geografii (uczą tego na studiach?), nie interesuje mnie lokalizacja zakładów Xelli? Pytam po co ci *akurat* ten producent, a ty pleciesz o kleju i pióro-wpustach jakby to było własnością tylko ładnie opakowanych silikatów Xelli. Opinie o Alpolu kojarzę dobre, porównań nie znam (o czym piszę). Jakiego rodzaju merytorycznych informacji oczekujesz, rodzaju "tak mi się wymyśliło"? 
PS. Podaj źródło informacji, że trzyma wymiary (merytorycznie, odnosząc do danych innych producentów).

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Jak ekipa będzie dobra to Ci wymuruje pionowo i poziomo, a jeśli będzie do du....y to i z silki w ładnej niebieskiej folii dobrze nie zrobią

Ja mam chałupę z silikatów (nie z silki) fabrykę mam 5 km od domu, klejona na Alpol tylko spoiny poziome, też trzymała wymiar do milimetra (ten materiał ma dokładne wymiary co wynika z samej technologii produkcji, no chyba, że formy mieliby nierówne)
Jeśli nie zależy Ci na tych kanałach do kabli to weź co będzie taniej, i tak folie zutylizujesz, chałupę otynkujesz i wszyscy zapomną, że to silka była.
To taka moja rada, ale zrobisz jak zechcesz. 
I przepraszam, że nie otrzymałeś odpowiedzi na pytanie o adres dystrybutorów, niestety nie wiem

pozdrawiam

----------


## TINEK

Kupowałem prosto od producenta (silikaty teodory), ale to było w 2007 roku, cena już na pewno nieaktualna

----------


## awo65

firewall -  z tego co widzę na stronie tedorów, to cennik jest datowany na 01-02-2008, lekko nieświeży. Z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że ceny silki ofertowane przez hurtownie są wyższe o jakieś 30% niż konkurencyjnych produktów. Najlepiej roześlij po okolicznych hurtowniach prośbę o wyceny. To będzie najbardziej miarodajne w Twojej okolicy. Często też bywa, że jak hurtownia ma Xellę, to niekoniecznie prowadzi innych producentów.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Malwina03

nie patrz na oficjalny cennik xelli czy innego producenta. niech hurtownia zrobi ci kalkulacje na konkretna ilosc materialu - z pewnoscia bedzie taniej.

----------


## jasse

[QUOTE=firewall;4785448]Jeżeli silka ma 333mm długości a sil-pro 250mm długości przy takiej samej tolerancji długości to silka jest dokładniejsza. Na 1mb daje max błąd 6mm a sil-pro 8mm.

Ciekawe rozważanie.
W tej sytuacji jedyne godne polecenia są silikaty z Żytkowic, bo przy długości 500mm dają teoretyczną tolerancję 4 mm/1m długości ściany. Obłęd  :big lol:  Robią BSD250, drążone bloczki o dł. 500mm. Tylko trzeba jeszcze podnieść te 35kg.
Silka ma wysokość 199 (jakiś własny standard), tak więc przepłacasz na kleju (zaprawie). Na 1 m wysokości muru wychodzi jedna spoina pozioma więcej niż przy standardzie 248mm wysokości. No nie?!

----------


## TINEK

Przesadzasz, czasem może kogoś uwierać, że każdy silikat jest silką zwany  :big grin: 

(to tak jak niektórzy mówią np: zatankowałem na cepeenie Statoil  :wink:  )

----------


## lukaszja

Cena z dzisiaj. Wrocław. Sil-pro. 2,89zł za bloczek 24 brutto loco budowa (20km od Godzikowic - fabryki). Pozdr, Łukasz

----------


## lukaszja

> Ale to pewnie cena tylko dla Wrocławia? Do mnie jakieś 180km dalej to pewnie cena byłaby niestety inna.


Witam!
Tak - cena jest niska z uwagi na małą odległość między fabryką a moją budową. Generalnie Sil-Pro można dostać za 2,27zł netto + VAT, transport i rozładunek. A to już zależy od lokalizacji...

----------


## uriel

> Witam!
> Tak - cena jest niska z uwagi na małą odległość między fabryką a moją budową. Generalnie Sil-Pro można dostać za 2,27zł netto + VAT, transport i rozładunek. A to już zależy od lokalizacji...


witam
na którychś targach budowlanych we wrocku rozmawiałam z przedstawicielem Uniki i powiedziano mi, że nie sprzedają detalicznie, mają umowy z hurtowniami i tańsza niż w hurtowni sprzedaż detaliczna byłaby nie fair... w takim razie co ma odległość od fabryki do Twojej budowy? skąd bierzesz silkę (tzn. z jakiej hurtowni?). czy może warunki sprzedaży w fabryce się już zmieniły?

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...w takim razie co ma odległość od fabryki do Twojej budowy?


Spodziewam się że stała cena dla hurtu dotyczy bloczków - trudno oczekiwać że transport HDS np. z Dolnego Śląska do Olsztyna będzie w cenie, bo jego koszt realnie pewnie będzie wyższy niż materiału. Czyli hurtownia bierze w stałych cenach od producenta, dolicza transport (na ile potrafi i jej się kalkuluje, a może producent oferuje swój transport za X/km) i jest oferta.

*firewall*, czy ty nie masz najbliżej do zakładów w Kluczach (Grupa Silikaty)?

----------


## grzeniu666

*BK na ostatni wiersz*
Czy ktoś robił tak u siebie, albo rozważa takie rozwiązanie? (tu zapodałem pytanie)

----------


## pepe2009

> Klucze mam blisko, ale jakoś mnie nie przekonują. Na jednej budowie musieli murować tradycyjnie bo na klej nie dało się( za duży rozrzut wysokości). Nie wiem czy po paru latach coś się tam zmieniło, ale nie mam ochoty przekonywać się na własnej skórze.


No to pragnę Cię uspokoić bo właśnie mi kończą murować ściany na kleju z tych silikatów i nie ma zastrzeżeń - kupione po 2.87 brutto z transportem ok 1.5 m-ca temu....co do ekipy..jest takie powiedzenie "złej baletnicy...."i wiesz jak to jest dalej....pozdr.

----------


## grzeniu666

*Klej - jak oceniać?*

Czy są jakieś obiektywne właściwości zapraw cienkowarstwowych po których można oceniać ich przydatność dla nas? Klasa chyba nie bo zdaje się określa wytrzymałość na siłę "z góry" (tu wszystko dla nas pewnie aż nadto)? Jest jeszcze wytrzymałość na zginanie czy początkowa na ścinanie - ki diabeł? Wydaje mi się przydatna informacja dot. siły potrzebnej na rozerwanie połączenia, to wydaje się ważne np. dla rys przy oknach/drzwiach (spoiny pionowe, razem ze zbrojeniami poziomymi) . Co do zużycia producenci coś podają, ale obawiam się czy tę informację traktować serio (jakaś norma?), czy jak spalanie podawane przez producentów moto. Trafił ktoś na jakieś porównanie, a może sam sprawdził kilka. Popularny Alpol mam w hurtowni po 20zł/worek, inne (np. Bolix M10) po 15zł (wyjdzie u mnie ~500 różnicy). A może wiecie gdzie na Górnym Śląsku dostać Alpola 110 taniej?

----------


## bitter

Jak tam nowe doświadczenia z silką?

----------


## uriel

no właśnie mamy mieszane uczucia jeśli chodzi o doświadczenia z silikatami.
mamy dobrą ekipę, sąsiedzi nie mogą się nachwalić jacy to oni wspaniali, jak dokładnie robią i jak po sobie sprzątają. do tej pory byliśmy zadowoleni, ale zaczynamy się zastanawiać, czy właśnie się nie zepsuli przypadkiem.
obecnie murują nam ściany parteru z silikatów SIL-PRO. naczytaliśmy się jakie te ściany mają być równe, jakie to murowanie na pióro-wpust ma być proste, kleju zużytego mało itp. 
i co widzimy?
- warstwy kleju mają około 4 milimetry - dużo czy mało? sądziłam, że powinno być cieniej. jak jest u was?
- boki bloczków nie zawsze się idealnie stykają, zdarzają się szczeliny na szerokość max 2 mm. niby mnie to nie martwi, bo i tak pójdzie styropian (i to lepszy musi być do silikatów), ale jednak coś niepokoi
- długość ścian wymaga czasem przycięcia bloczka, powoduje to, że w niektórych miejscach przy łączeniach różnych boków bloczków zieją na kilka cm szczeliny. panowie czasem zapychają je klejem z obu stron, a czasem tylko z jednej. teściu stwierdził, że wiatr będzie wiał przez te dziury ( ?!!? ) czy nie będzie w tym miejscu mostku termicznego?

nie wiem, czy przesadzam i panikuję, ale to nasz pierwszy dom, nie wiem, jak to powinno wyglądać, czym się martwić, czy juz opierdzielać ekipę, czy dać sobie spokój, bo to normalne..? czy takie są właściwości silikatów i inaczej się nie da..?

i jeszcze jedna sprawa. bloczki były wzięte z hurtowni na paletach zapakowane w folię. folia w niektórych miejscach się podarła, widać że bloczki stały jakiś czas na zewnątrz, tam gdzie mogła dostać się woda, to się dostała i potworzyły się takie ciemne, brudne zacieki. z jednej strony martwi mnie czy to nie jest pleśń, z drugiej zawartość wapna w silikatach miała działać grzybobójczo. mam nadzieję, że to tylko brud.

----------


## IMUG

Musisz niestety trochę postać nad głowami fachowców. U mnie także zaczęły tworzyć się zbyt duże szczeliny. Zwróciłem kilka razy uwagę, zwłaszcza majstrowi i szczeliny zniknęły. Chłopaki przyzwyczajeni są do pustaków ceramicznych, gdzie wszelkie nierówności pokrywa zaprawa. Jak przycinają to niech użyją gumówki a nie młotka. Szczeliny mniejsze i odpadów dużo mniej. Szare zacieki raczej nie przeszkadzają. Do czasu tynkowania i ocieplania wyglądają tylko mało estetycznie. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## R&K

> Witam
> 
> Jakie macie teraz ceny Silikatów? Ja w jednej z hurtowni dostałem cenę netto z transportem i HDS
> 24 cm - 2,87
> 18 cm - 2,30
> 12 cm - 1,94
> 8cm - 1,63
> W innych hurtowniach cena pojedyńczego bloczka niby mniejsza, ale dodając transport to już wychodziło więcej. A tak w ogóle ile wchodzi bloczków na paletę i ile taki HDS może zabrać palet?
> I jeszcze pytanko gdzie w Szczecinie i okolicach najlepiej szukać silikatów? Ogólnie to w hurtowniach nie często słyszą o silikatach, bo głównie schodzi im porotherm.


jakiś czas temu dostałem wycenę (GRUPA SILIKATY - ŁAŃCUT - oferta z jednego z większych składów budowlanych - nie porównywałem jej z innymi) - poprostu potrzebowałem do wyceny materiałów całego domu - jak będę kupował - będę szukał bardziej wnikliwie i negocjował 

ceny netto 
1. 25X25X22      
                                                                               forma dostawy:       10 palet           18 palet
                                                                                             cena:     -    2,75 /szt.;     2,45 /szt.

2. #12x25x22                                                                         cena:     -    1,43 /szt.;     1,39 /szt.






> odnoszę wrażenie że w temacie "jak budować silką" nie wypada pisać o silce. Jedną słuszną linią jest budowanie silikatami z jakiś lokalnych wytwórni. A tu jeden gośc chciałby budować silką. Chyba Xella powinna mi dać jakiś extra upust za odwagę chwalenia ich produktu.


jakoś intuicyjnie się z Tobą zgadzam - i stawiam na lokalną wytwórnię 




> Jeżeli silka ma 333mm długości a sil-pro 250mm długości przy takiej samej tolerancji długości to silka jest dokładniejsza. Na 1mb daje max błąd 6mm a sil-pro 8mm. A dlaczego chcę na klej? Proste - zmuszę wykonawcę do dokładnej pracy. Normalna zaprawa pozwala podejść do pracy z dużą dozą ułańskiej fantazji murarza( gdzie pion może powędrować o 7cm na kondygnacji, kąt prosty zawiera się między 80 a 100stopni, a poziom jest utopijnym pojęciem, a długość i szerokość jest tylko pewną sugestią a nie pewną wielkością). Natomiast merytoryczne odniesienie do mojego pytania wyobrażam sobie jako adresy,telefony etc. składów i hurtowni handlujących silką w rejonie Katowic lub obsługujących ten teren.


nie wiem skąd masz takie wyliczenia co do błędu .. wystarczy wspomnieć tu forumowicza który pisał o zaprawie 4 mm a przyjmuje się normę od 1 do 3 mm ..
wielkość bloczków nie ma tu znaczenia - dobry fachowiec z każdym sobie poradzi a ten mniej wprawiony spieprzy nawet te bloczki 333mm

dawno na budowie nie byłem ale chyba ciągle w użyciu jest żyłka, poziomica i kątomierz ?? wiec nie wiem jakim cudem można wybudować kat prosty +/-10 ?? czy pion o 7 cm odchylony - takich rzeczy nie przyjmuje do wiadomości ...

co do kleju - to nie dlatego ja chce klej żeby murarze się starali ... to zresztą samo z siebie wynika...
po prostu taki rodzaj murowania dalej lepsze wyniki w przenikania ciepła przez cały mur w porównaniu do tradycyjnej zaprawy - i to jest jedyny słuszny powód  

co do adresów - np na stronie grupy silikaty jest taka informacja - nie wiem jak inni producenci

----------


## R&K

> Zaprawa klejowa a tradycyjna przy silikatach nie ma znaczenia dla przenikania ciepła. Silikaty są zbliżone do betonu ze swoja lambdą. Przy 25cm grubości silikatów  masz U>2.(...)


rozmawiajmy o konkretach - bo diabeł tkwi w szczegółach ... więc ...

Nazwa 	Gęstość 	Lambda śr. 	Lambda wilg. 	Cp
Mur z betonu komórkowego na cienkowarstwowej zaprawie klejącej lub na zaprawie o przewodności cieplnej = przewodności cieplnej betonu komórkowego	
800	0.29	0.35	0.84
Mur z betonu komórkowego na cienkowarstwowej zaprawie klejącej lub na zaprawie o przewodności cieplnej = przewodności cieplnej betonu komórkowego	
700	0.25	0.3	0.84
Mur z betonu komórkowego na cienkowarstwowej zaprawie klejącej lub na zaprawie o przewodności cieplnej = przewodności cieplnej betonu komórkowego	
600	0.21	0.25	0.84
Mur z betonu komórkowego na cienkowarstwowej zaprawie klejącej lub na zaprawie o przewodności cieplnej= przewodności cieplnej betonu komórkowego	
500	0.17	0.21	0.84
Mur z betonu komórkowego na cienkowarstwowej zaprawie klejącej lub na zaprawie o przewodności cieplnej równej przewodności cieplnej betonu komórkowego	
400	0.14	0.17	0.84
Mur z betonu komórkowego na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej, ze spoinami o grubo?ci nie większej niż 1,5?cm	
800	0.38	0.44	0.84
Mur z betonu komórkowego na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej, ze spoinami o grubo?ci nie większej niż 1,5?cm	
700	0.35	0.4	0.84
Mur z betonu komórkowego na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej, ze spoinami o grubo?ci nie większej niż 1,5?cm	
600	0.3	0.35	0.84
Mur z betonu komórkowego na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej, ze spoinami o grubo?ci nie większej niż 1,5?cm	
500	0.25	0.3	0.84

a gdy się che zejść z Uw całej ściany poniżej 0.10  każdy szczegół ma znaczenie (patrz dziennik J-J , tu złotówka, tan złotówka)

----------


## grzeniu666

> rozmawiajmy o konkretach - bo diabeł tkwi w szczegółach
> ...
> Mur z betonu komórkowego na...


Ale odróżniasz BK od silikatu?  :big lol:

----------


## R&K

> Ale odróżniasz BK od silikatu?


grzeniu666 - oczywiście że tak - podana analiza pokazuje tylko i wyłącznie wpływ zaprawy na Uw - można tu podmieniac mur na dowolny czy to silikat czy pustaki ceramiczne a różnica między Uw dla muru na tradycyjnej w porównaniu do muru na kleju zaprawy będzie




> schodzenie poniżej 0,1 jest raczej bezcelowe. Nie wyobrażam sobie dawanie 40cm styropianu na ścianę (...)


firewall - wynik poniżej 0,1 wcale nie jest bezcelowy ...  oczywiście każdy ma swoje cele ale nie musi to oznacza 40 cm  izolacji - 30 to max! 

wg katalogu technicznego Grupy Silikaty  ściana 25 NP + 20 cm izolacji  0,023 daje wynik ściany 0,11

więc sam widzisz że twoja ściana przy zwykłej zaprawie będzie miała zbliżony wynik 
a tak naprawdę niewiele trzeba by połączy w Twoim przypadku "przyjemne z pożytecznym"   :wink: 

dom chce wybudować jak najlepiej tzn by "palił" jak najmniej - ale nie będę z pewnością stał przy liczniku z prądem i liczył obsesyjnie KWh - to ma być dom do mieszkania ... dlatego też wybrałem "zwykły projekt" i go odpowiednio modyfikuję

----------


## grzeniu666

> podana analiza pokazuje tylko i wyłącznie wpływ zaprawy na Uw - można tu podmieniac mur na dowolny czy to silikat czy pustaki ceramiczne a różnica między Uw dla muru na tradycyjnej w porównaniu do muru na kleju zaprawy będzie


Oj z fizy chyba nie byłeś orłem  :wink:  Uzysk ~30% przy BK, dla silikatów zmaleje jak sądzę w najlepszym wypadku do okolicy procenta-dwóch, a może i wcale. Ale raczej nie znajdziesz takich pomiarów (dla silikatów!), bo chyba nikomu nie przyszło to do głowy tego mierzyć  :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Popatrz co piszesz. Jaki styropian ma lambdę 0,023? Żonglowanie cyferkami, a rzeczywistość to dwie różne sprawy.


A kto mówi o pospolitym styropianie?  :wink:  Można spektakularnie pozbyć się pieniędzy kupując 5x droższe ocieplenie PUR (zamiast np. 18NP + 27cm styro 031)  :eek:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Sorry za literówkę - areożel. Wartość deklarowana współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła - 0,016 W/(mK)
> A cena 215zł/m2 przy grubości 1cm.


Dobrze było, chyba aERo  :wink:  Coś mi nawet ciepiejsze się przypominają. Przy lambdzie ściany 0,11 to pewnie około 2-3tys m2 wyjdzie. Super, to chodzi  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> Oj z fizy chyba nie byłeś orłem  Uzysk ~30% przy BK, dla silikatów zmaleje jak sądzę w najlepszym wypadku do okolicy procenta-dwóch, a może i wcale. Ale raczej nie znajdziesz takich pomiarów (dla silikatów!), bo chyba nikomu nie przyszło to do głowy tego mierzyć


nie ma znaczenia na jakim materiale robiono pomiar - pokazuje to jednoznacznie za zaprawa klejowa daje lepsze parametry dla całej ściany 




> Popatrz co piszesz. Jaki styropian ma lambdę 0,023? Żonglowanie cyferkami, a rzeczywistość to dwie różne sprawy.


nie mowie o styropianie - przytoczyłem Ci dane dotyczące ogólnie warstwy ocieplenia o danym współczynniku 

co nie zmienia faktu ze moje założenia są prawidłowe - przyjmuje ścianę 25 + 30 cm styropian TermoOrganika lub SWISSPOR [λ = 0,031 W/mK)] (2) i osiągam dla całej ściany 0,10 W/(m2K) lub mniej - bo ten wynik jest dla zaprawy tradycyjnej

----------


## Vafel

@grzeniu666: nie mogę wysłać Ci prywatnej wiadomości, bo masz pełną skrzynkę. Prześlij mi swojego maila lub skype'a to się dogadamy w sprawie skrzynki.

----------


## suomi

W moim projekcie są ściany z Silki 18cm klasa 20.
Pytanie - czy zmiana na klasę 15 (Silki, czy innego producenta) będzie rodziło jakieś niepożądane konsekwencje ? Z tego co czytam w tym wątku nikt specjalnie się nie zastanawia nad klasą (15MPa vs. 20MPa wytrzymałości na ściskanie). Cenowo na pewno 15 jest dużo lepsza - ma po prostu więceń dziur  :smile: 


Czy wiecie gdzie można zakupić silikaty w dobrej cenie w okolicach Warszawy (kierunek wschód) ?

----------


## R&K

z pewnością gorsze parametry akumulacyjne i izolacji dźwiękowej  co więcej - najlepiej pytać u producenta lub Architekta

----------


## Raźny

Sprzedawca kotłów gazowych mówi ostatnio do mnie tak: Teraz wszyscy producenci sugerują aby kocioł ustawić na minimum i niech tak sobie pyka... Bo teraz wszyscy maja dobrze ocieplone domy. I tak sobie teraz myślę. Silikaty mają obecnie taką jeszcze zaletę, której nikt nie porusza, że ciepło, które zakumulują jest oddawane wydaje mi się, że kilka godzin dłużej niż np. ciepło zmagazynowane w BK typu 400. To oznacza mniejszą liczbę załączeń pieca. Co jak wspominał sprzedawca powoduje mniejsze zużycie palnika bo nie musi się tak często włączać A gdzieś czytałem, że częste włączanie wyłączanie tego palnika powoduje kosztowne problemy. Szczerze powiem, ze nie wiem ile w tym prawdy ale ma to jakiś sens.

Druga kwestia. Czy ktoś liczył ile tak naprawdę ucieka przez 1m2 tego ciepła na styku ściana fundamentowa - ściana nad ziemia? Czy silikaty mają taki sam współczynnik góra boki? Na swojej stronie  http://www.stahlton.com.pl/index.php...=82&Itemid=222
Podają, że przez pustaki ucieka 1.0 W/m*K w pionie. 

Przy założeniu że ściana ma szerokość 24cm. i po obwodzie dom ma 10m długości ile ucieka na tym mostku? Ktoś to potrafi przeliczyć na kWh, złotówki ???


Ja to liczę tak.
1.0 W/m*K x 10m obwodu fundamentów to da nam 10 W/m*K 

Ten wskaźnik mówi o ucieczce na dobę czy na godzinę?
Bo dalej jeśli na godzinę to:

10 (W/1h) razy 24h przez 365 dni w roku = 10x24 = 240x 365=  87600 W na rok. Czyli zamieniamy Waty na kWh : przez 1000 = 87,6 kWh??? x 0,55 zł = 48,18zł na rok??? Tyle nam ucieka przez mostek na fundamencie?

Ciągle jeszcze się waham Silikaty czy BK. Do BK przemawia do mnie niska lambda. Ale może ten mostek jest taki jaki napisałem i nie ma co novomura czy isomura kupować? Bo się nigdy nie zwrócą?

----------


## marchew

Raźny - liczyli to w wątku o 3,5 litrowym - nie pamiętam dla jakiego materiału, ale na pewno pomocne - tylko tam jest xxxxxxx stron...
ale podpowiem, że ten wskaźnik to jeszcze od różnicy temperatur zależy (stopnie) i jest na sekundę, więc wyjdzie dużo więcej (nie chcę się tutaj wymądrzać, bo nie pamiętam dokładnie jak to szło)
też się przymierzam do silki, też się martwię o mostek - mam zamiar wstawić BK 400 na pierwszą warstwę - konstruktor mi to przeliczył i wyszła ciekawa rzecz: mogę, ale tylko na nośnych zewnętrznych. na wewnętrznych już nie, bo na styk. (mam gruby lany strop). tak więc najlepiej z tym do konstruktora, a jak masz projekt gotowy to może biuro projektowe lub też Twój kierbud to policzy.

----------


## Raźny

Dzięki Marchew za informację !

Kurcze pieczone, BK 400... Ja mam strop na parterze 24cm żelbetu i na poddaszu dwuspadowy dach też żelbetonowy strop tyle, że 12 cm. I wahanie 24 i 12 - silikaty czy BK 400?

Biorę się za czytanie. Mam nadzieję, że będę dzięki temu mądrzejszy  :smile: 

Jeszcze raz dzięki Marchew i Pozdrawiam !

Raźny

----------


## marchew

> Dzięki Marchew za informację !
> 
> Kurcze pieczone, BK 400... Ja mam strop na parterze 24cm żelbetu i na poddaszu dwuspadowy dach też żelbetonowy strop tyle, że 12 cm. I wahanie 24 i 12 - silikaty czy BK 400?
> 
> Biorę się za czytanie. Mam nadzieję, że będę dzięki temu mądrzejszy 
> 
> Jeszcze raz dzięki Marchew i Pozdrawiam !
> 
> Raźny


a ja się martwię moim 18to centymetrowym???  :smile: 
to chyba Henkok liczył ten mostek - jakoś tak na "ostatnich" stronach - choć oczywiście cały wątek jest pasjonujący
wybór materiału zależy też jeszcze od Twojej wizji domu - bo to cały system jest - generalnie: albo idziesz w akumulację albo w jej brak - wybór od wielu czynników zależy i dobrze być konsekwentnym 
dobrze robisz z tym lanym stropem... bardzo dobrze
znaczy się projekt indywidualny - to niech Ci to po prostu Twój konstruktor przeliczy (ten BK400 na pierwszą warstwę pod silkę). znaczy się zgłaszasz problem architektowi, a ten współpracuje z konstruktorem (to masz w pakiecie, ale możesz nie wiedzieć, że jakiś konstruktor dla Ciebie pracuje)
i nic nie warta osobista rada: buduj z silki, na dół daj BK400 a jak się nie da, to isomur
lub: buduj z silki na płycie (jak Arturo72)

Arturo72 - naczytawszy się Jareko - można oczywiście montaż w warstwie ocieplenia, lub też duuuużo taniej: większe otwory okienne i poszerzenia za kilkanaście złotych za metr bieżący plus styropian dookoła

----------


## burundi

Mam pilne pytanko. Czy ławy szer. 50 i 60 i zbrojenie 4X fi 12pod silikaty jest wystarczające? Czy jest sens przedobrzać?
Kier mówi, że nie.Oczywiście jak chcemy może poszerzyć do szer. 70 i dać zbrojenie poprzeczne dodatkowe.Sami nie wiemy czy wchodzić w koszta.Czas do namysłu -do jutra do 7:00 rana!!

----------


## burundi

Oby, ale szerokość wykopów pod ławy to i tak ja musiałam sprawdzać, bo kier nie raczył. I jak mu wierzyć do końca, coś za bardzo zalatany. 



> To nie Wy macie się zastanawiać,to kierbud powinien się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie.Jeśli stwierdzi,że jest ok to jest ok.

----------


## Raźny

Powierzchnia ściany fundamentowej to u mnie 14m2. 

Firewall dzięki za wprowadzenie mnie na lepszą drogę! Czyli liczymy tak:

_współczynnik_ dla pełnej cegły silikatowej pion, poziom jest pewnie podobny zakładam *0,81W/mK*
_różnica temp. między fundamentem a ścianą(i tu jest problem)_ Zakładam, że ściany przez całe 150 dni sezonu grzewczego będą miały *21*C* a ocieplona do ławy ściana fundamentowa będzie miała *8*C*
*21-8=13* Zakładam różnicę *13*C* przez cały sezon grzewczy.
_powierzchnia styku ściany z fundamentem_* 14m2*
Czas mostka zakładam *50lat*
Cena gazu = *0,24zł.*

150x24x3600x0,81x13x14/3600000=530,712kWh
530,712x0,24=127,3708zł - za sezon zimowy.

127,3708x50 lat = 6368,544zł

Około 6368,544zł może mi uciec przez ten mostek.
Jeżeli ocieplę tylko ścianę fundamentową do ławy. Idąc za grafikami str 4. http://www.stahlton.com.pl/index.php...=82&Itemid=222

Z tej kwoty zatrzymam do 45% czyli 2865,8448 zł

Jeżeli zastosuję Iisomur zatrzymam do 70% czyli 4457,9808zł
Różnica to 1592,136zł.

Tyle, że to tylko moje dywagacje.

Sumując inwestycja w Isomura jest ekonomicznie wątpliwa.
Większy sens to termoizolacja ścian fundamentowych przed przemarzaniem. Bo i tak przy okazji zmniejszamy mostek do około 45%.

Firewall jeśli zaniżyłem wynik nawet o 100% to macie wszyscy rację. Nie mam nad czym się zastanawiać.

Strop nad poddaszem, (rodzynek w moim regionie  :big grin: ), bo przemawia do mnie tego rozwiązania szczelność. Nie mam żadnych okien dachowych. Za to pochwalić się mogę czwartą strefę przemarzania  :big grin: 
Nad stropem mam zarezerwowane miejsce na 40cm termoizolacji po skosach. Na jętkach mogę awaryjnie więcej... Tu nie wiem, ale czytam forum, styro - wata, wata -styro... wata-wata. I mój faworyt tymczasowy. styro-styro... Lettttki i taaaańszy od waty.
Skłaniam się do akumulacji razem ze szczelnością. 

Marchew
Mi przy silikacie i 27cm, (na 2 ścianach mogę max 25, na dwóch innych 0,3 średnio 27cm), oraz 040, wychodzi średnio U=0,1379 dla ścian
przy BK 400 U = 0,1096.

Ale chyba dam sobie spokój z BK. Mostek na fundamencie nie zmniejszy wyraźnie w przeliczeniu na zł., trudniej coś cięższego w 400-setce powiesić np. nie chciałbym aby mi kondensat za 6tys. spadł na posadzkę z kołkami  :smile: . Tyle, że łatwiej ciąć równe bloczki. Różnica to chyba już niewielka przy U poniżej 0,015 licząc na zł. Jak zrezygnuję z kominka i komina a to przecież dwie spore dziury w domu, to sumarycznie więcej oszczędzę w ciągu 50lat eksploatacji domu. . Aczkolwiek na razie w projekcie ma swoje miejsce i chyba zostanie... Bo przecież własny dom to nie tylko zaoszczędzone pieniądze na eksploatację ale i przyjemność użytkowania. Mam po podłodze 160m2. W planach WM z reku i 100% podłogówki.

Płytę mi architekt wyliczył na 50 tys zł. Także raczej odpuszczę sobie... Mam grunt nasypowy.
Dzięki za zainteresowanie tematem.

Burudni ja mam 2 stropy (sprawdziłem w notatkach i mam nad parterem 16cm a nie jak podałem wcześniej 24. Drugi to 12cm.) , silikaty 24 i ławy zewnętrzne na 65cm a środkowa ława na 75cm. Ale mam tez dwa słupy. I podciągi dwa żelbetonowe pod stropem poddasza. W sumie mieszkam obecnie w domu z lat 70 i ławy są po "chłopsku" czyli poszerzone na stopie ściany fundamentowe, dodam z betoniarki. A dźwigają 3 stropy. I jakoś czuję się bezpiecznie  :smile:  Jeżeli Ci konstruktor wyliczył takie ławy to on bierze za nie odpowiedzialność, że będzie ok. Ogólnie nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu.

----------


## Raźny

Dzięki Firewall.

Pomysł na produkt masz rację, że ma sens.
Obawiam się trwałości mimo wszystko tego rozwiązania. 
Na styropiany, wełnę XPS liczą trwałość około 40 lat. Tak czytałem. O ile na elewacji czy poddaszu łatwo o zmianę takiej termoizolacji, podczas remontu o tyle tego pustka nie wymieni się tak łatwo. Tak sobie dodatkowo argumentuję aby uspokoić sumienie, że nie dam tu termoizolacji  :smile: 

Co do BK to też mam wątpliwości... Konstruktor to policzył więc ja mu wierzę. Ale zapytałbym się jeszcze drugiego o zdanie w tej kwestii  :smile:  W końcu to on widzi projekt i weźmie za niego odpowiedzialność a nie my. 

Normalnie mnie taka duma rozpiera po tych obliczeniach, że ho ho... i jeszcze trochę! Takie niby małe a cieszy jak jasna cho...a  :big grin:  Dzięki raz jeszcze za ten wzór. Po prostu rewelacja.

----------


## ppred

> _współczynnik_ dla pełnej cegły silikatowej pion, poziom jest pewnie podobny zakładam *0,81W/mK*


 0,81 jest dla muru o grubości 1m
Dla 25 cm będzie 4 razy większy. 
Trzeba by zmierzyć odległość od 21*C do 8*C.

----------


## bitter

Patrząc na wyliczenia kolegi, kompletnie nie opłaca się przejmować mostkiem na styku silikatów i fundamentu. Tylko ile dać styropianu na ten fundament? Tyle co na ściany (ja będę dawał 20cm)? Zamierzam też ocieplić fundament od środka, roboty sporo i nie wiem czy ma to sens. Mnie bardziej martwi mostek na styku ram okiennych. Mam wielkie wątpliwości co do montowania okien w warstwie ocieplenia. Naczytałem się chyba już wszystkich wątków i mam wrażenie, że można więcej stracić przez złe wykonanie (choćby na szczelności okna no i kasy kupę kosztuje) niż zaoszczędzić. Wielką zaletą silikatów jest akumulacja ciepła. Ponieważ będę dom grzał prądem w II taryfie a strop będzie niestety drewniany ze względu na oszczędności to potrzeba mi jak najwięcej tej akumulacji. Mam nadzieję, że dom z silki plus 10 cm wylewki z ogrzewaniem podłogowym da mi jej sporo.

----------


## uriel

dlaczego wszyscy prześcigają się w grubości styropianu nie wspominając w ogóle o jego właściwościach? 20 cm styro z lambdą 0.04 robi różnicę w stosunku do 20 cm styro z lambdą 0.031. powinno się patrzeć na U przegrody. my budujemy z sil-pro 24cm (szkoda, że nie mają certyfikatu na przenikalność cieplną, U musiałam wziąć z Xelli do swoich obliczeń...) i zakładamy, że w domu energooszczędnym U ścian powinno się być mniejsze równe 0.2. problem w tym, że mamy 2 podcienie zakończone 'wnękami' okiennymi i krótkie węgarki wymuszą na nas jak najcieńszy styro (żeby nie wejść ze styro na ramy okienne..). wyszło mi, że dla grubości 14-15 cm styro, żeby osiągnąć założone U<=0.2 muszę kupić styro o lambdzie 0.031!! pójdę z torbami!!

http://www.aronpark.pl/?p=wykonanie

Projektując dom energooszczędny, należy założyć, że wszystkie przegrody zewnętrzne, czyli podłogi na gruncie, ściany, dachy lub stropodachy będą charakteryzowały się współczynnikiem przenikania ciepła U=0,16-0,20 W/(m2.K). Jeśli nie zapewni się budynkowi tak dobrej termoizolacyjności , to właściwie żadne inne działania nie będą miały sensu. 

Przegrody zewnętrzne we współczesnych domach jednorodzinnych: 

Rodzaj przegrody   Wartość współczynnika przenikania ciepła U [W/(m2.K)]  
                                           Dom zgodny z normami  Dom energooszczędny
Ściany zewnętrzne                                  0,30                   0,15-0,20
Okna                                                     2,00                    0,80-1,00
Drzwi zewnętrzne                                   2,60                    0,80-1,00
Dach lub stropodach                               0,30                    0,15-0,20
Podłoga na gruncie                                 0,60                    0,15-0,20
Strop nad piwnicą                                   0,60                    0,20-0,30

----------


## bitter

Ja nawet się nie zastanawiam nad styropianem innym niż 0,031  :wink:  i do tego 20 cm. Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego nie chcesz aby styropian wszedł na ramy okienne. Przecież tak ma właśnie być (czy może chodziło Ci o ramę skrzydła?). Zastanawiałem się licząc zużycie energii w moim domu czy nie budować z zewnątrz z betonu komórkowego. Jednakże z wyliczeń wyszło mi, że oszczędność wyniesie w roku 100-200 zł. Zakładam, że odbije sobie to na akumulacyjności silki.

----------


## bitter

Mam też pytanie (piszę je w osobnym poście aby nie ugrzęzło w poprzedniej wypowiedzi). Kto z Was mieszka w domu z silki i jakie ma rachunki za ogrzewanie? Dla pełniejszego obrazu warto by było podać powierzchnię domu, powierzchnie, rodzaj i sposób montażu okien (czy w warstwie ocieplenia czy nie), rodzaj paliwa do ogrzewania - przynajmniej tyle.

----------


## bitter

Ale o jakich kosztach my tu mówimy. W moim planowanym domu powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych to ok 110m2. Cena 20cm grubości najdroższego styropianu i to frezowanego jaki znalazłem dziś na allegro 031 to nieco ponad 36zł za m2 co daje 4 tys zł za styropian. Czy to dużo za porządne ocieplenie?

----------


## burundi

Witam.Jakie macie bloczki fundamentowe w fundamencie? Pełne czy takie z dwoma otworami -tzw. oszczędnościowe? Zakupiłam te drugie. Kier mówi, że są ok -bo niby nie są drążone tylko tzw oszczędnościowe.Pracownica konstruktora i architekt są za pełnymi -mówią, że w gruncie nie może być elementów drążonych. I że pod silikaty (mam silikat 24) zalecane są pełne. Kier - tez ma uprawnienia konstruktorskie i jest praktykiem -mówi, że materiał widzi,że solidny i on się pod tym podpisuje. Wytrzymałość na ściskanie mają taką samą jak pełne -te 15 coś tam. Są tylko lżejsze. Mój znajomy kierbud mówi z kolei, ze się z takimi nie spotkał,ale niech wykonawca wypełni zaprawą dziury i będzie ok.
I bądź tu człowieku mądry

----------


## bitter

Mój budowlaniec kupił mi z dziurami (pod pierwszy dom z porothermu). Kierbud kazał mu wszystkie dziury pozalepiać zaprawą. Tak sobie myślę, że na fundamentach to lepiej nie oszczędzać  :wink:

----------


## burundi

Mam odpowiedź odnośnie bloczków betonowych- może komuś się przyda, jakby kto.ś kiedyś miał podobne dylematy. Bloczki tzw oszczędnościowe (z dwoma otworami) - wg wskazań producenta - mogą być stosowane pod silikaty jak najbardziej. Dla pewności zaleca się jedynie pierwszą warstwę ściany fundamentowej wykonać z bloczka pełnego.

----------


## bitter

Ktoś buduje właśnie silikatami? Jak wrażenia?

----------


## Mazii

> Ktoś buduje właśnie silikatami? Jak wrażenia?


Witam ja mam wybudowany dom na silce 24 cm na klej.
Wszystko super.
ps. mam dozownik do kleju na sprzedaz jak cos to pw

----------


## burundi

Witam
Czy ktoś spotkał się z rozwiązaniem, że pierwsze dwie warstwy ścian są z bloczków betonowych, a potem dopiero warstwa silki na zaprawie i potem już na klej. Wiem,ze to pewnie ułatwia pracę wykonawcy.Niech im tam bedzie.Chodzi  mi  czy to jest ok pod wzgledem wytrzymałościowym? Wcześniej planowaliśmy pierwsze dwie warstwy z isomuru, ale cena nas zabiła. Ocieplenia dajemy sporo, więc mam nadzieję, że nie popłyniemy z rachunkami na ogrzewanie. Może macie jakieś inne rozwiązania dobre pod względem wytrzymałościowo-cieplnym??

----------


## grzeniu666

> Witam
> Czy ktoś spotkał się z rozwiązaniem, że pierwsze dwie warstwy ścian są z bloczków betonowych, a potem dopiero warstwa silki na zaprawie i potem już na klej. Wiem,ze to pewnie ułatwia pracę wykonawcy.Niech im tam bedzie.Chodzi  mi  czy to jest ok pod wzgledem wytrzymałościowym? Wcześniej planowaliśmy pierwsze dwie warstwy z isomuru, ale cena nas zabiła. Ocieplenia dajemy sporo, więc mam nadzieję, że nie popłyniemy z rachunkami na ogrzewanie. Może macie jakieś inne rozwiązania dobre pod względem wytrzymałościowo-cieplnym??


Żadne z wytycznych chyba nie przewidują "systemu" z bloczkami betonowymi - nie bardzo rozumiem czemu ma to służyć? Pierwsza warstwa silikatu na zaprawie oczywiście tak. Bloczki są podobnie "zimne" jak silikaty.

*Dwie* warstwy Isomuru? Każda kolejna kosztuje tyle samo a daje coraz mniejszy uzysk. Ja bym pewnie ani jedej nie dawał (zależy czym zasilasz ogrzewanie, ja GZ50), tylko ocieplił przyzwoicie ściany fund. (ale będę miał płytę fund. więc problemu nie ma).

----------


## burundi

Z płytą to rzeczywiście wiele problemów Ci się rozwiązuje. My z isomuru rezygnujemy. Kier radzi, by ewentualnie pod duże okno tarasowe dać. Co do "systemu" z bloczkami betonowymi to sama nie wiem czemu ma to służyć -tak wykonawca sugeruje, kier na razie nie zgłasza sprzeciwu,ale dopytam. Być może chodzi o podsiąkanie wody -  strzelam. 


> Żadne z wytycznych chyba nie przewidują "systemu" z bloczkami betonowymi - nie bardzo rozumiem czemu ma to służyć? Pierwsza warstwa silikatu na zaprawie oczywiście tak. Bloczki są podobnie "zimne" jak silikaty.
> 
> *Dwie* warstwy Isomuru? Każda kolejna kosztuje tyle samo a daje coraz mniejszy uzysk. Ja bym pewnie ani jedej nie dawał (zależy czym zasilasz ogrzewanie, ja GZ50), tylko ocieplił przyzwoicie ściany fund. (ale będę miał płytę fund. więc problemu nie ma).

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> (...) My z isomuru rezygnujemy. Kier radzi, by ewentualnie pod duże okno tarasowe dać. (...)


Co to za kierownik? Pod tarasowe dajesz coś co nazywa się "poszerzeniem dolnym" i jest dodatkowym kawałkiem profilu.
U nas wygląda to tak:





U nas okno stoi dodatkowo na jednej warstwie bloczków silikatowych, a to dlatego, że nasza podłoga będzie miała 24cm grubości (15cm styropianu + 7cm betonu + 2cm parkietu). Poszerzenie ma 13cm wysokości, bloczki mają 10cm wysokości.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Witajcie, to po pirewsze primo!
A po drugie primo, dzisiejszy dzień spędziłem na czytaniu całości tego wątku, od pierwszego postu.
Po trzecie primo  :wink:  wiem nadal że będę budował z sillikatów. a reszta....

cóż... hehe nie wiem jakby tu zacząć, bo mętlik w glowie i mnogość tematów po przeczytaniu całego farum naraz. Ale co tam. nawyżej dostanę po nosie. 
Będę budował dom z projektu http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_BW34.html niedaleko Dobroszyc (Oleśnica-Wrocław). 
Co prawda projekt będzie wymagał przeróbek, ale cóż... sie zrobi. Silikaty z Sil-Pro z Godzikowic. Cena dobra, dostawa z wyładunkiem za niedużą kasę.

Ale... nie o tym miałem. Chciałem włożyć delikatnie kij w mrowisko. Bo nie rozumiem, po co ktoś się zastanawia nad 'zdrowością' (sorry za słówko) nateriałów takich jak silka jeśli ma zamiar zrobić z domu plastikowego kondoma z mechaniczną wentylacją? Może i mam tylko kilkuletnie doświdczenie budowlane, ale jeśli czytam że nikt nie wymyślił nic bardziej idealnego niż 20cm i wiecej styropianu i do tego mechaniczna wentylacja to mi się nóż w kieszeni otwiera. Bo jak rozumiem (będąc obrazobórczym), kilka tysięcy lat budownictwa to pasmo głupoty? Jakim cudem ziemianki robione z naturalnych materiałów na grawitacyjnej wentylacji nie są wylęgarnią boczniaka? Ciekawi mnie jaki będzie koszt utrzymania w nienagannej sterylności grzybowej rekuperacji w roku? Kompletnie nie rozumiem po co swój własny dom okładać nieprzepuszczalną folią tylko po to żeby potem kupić za jeszcze większe pieniądze mechaniczno-elektroniczne urządzenie przewietrzajace? Czy tak wielki problemem są mikrowentylacje w oknach drewnianych? Albo dobrze wykonana wentylacja grawitacyjna? Nie mówiąc już o takiej ekstrawagancji jak przewietrzanie domu? Wybaczcie, nie chciałem nikogo broń Boże urazić w moim pierwszym poście w tym temacie. Cieszę się że znalazłem to forum i  że można wiele się z niego nauczyć. Pozdrawiam wszystkich prywatnych inwestorów  :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Z płytą to rzeczywiście wiele problemów Ci się rozwiązuje. My z isomuru rezygnujemy. Kier radzi, by ewentualnie pod duże okno tarasowe dać. Co do "systemu" z bloczkami betonowymi to sama nie wiem czemu ma to służyć -tak wykonawca sugeruje, kier na razie nie zgłasza sprzeciwu,ale dopytam. Być może chodzi o podsiąkanie wody -  strzelam.


Pod tarasowym to myślę dźwigania nie ma wiele, prędzej bym BK zasugerował. 
Nie wdając się w technikę, wytyczne wykonawcze są jak mi się zdaje bardzo zapobiegliwe - uważasz że zaniedbali taki aspekt? Ja jestem przekonany że nie (a nie przypominam sobie, czytałem Xellę, GS, SilPro). Ja jestem amator, ale od czego jest izolacja pozioma?

----------


## grzeniu666

> No to jak lecimy z primami to powiedz mi po:
> pierwsze primo-jaka temperatura nawiewa do domu przez nawiewniki przy -20st.C na zewnątrz a jaka przy -20st.C z WM z reku.
> drugie primo-ile ta przyjemność kosztuje(wentylacja grawitacyjna,nawiewniki) jeśli chodzi o koszt instalacji i eksploatacji
> trzecie primo-po jaką cholerę dziurawić szczelne okna jak właśnie za szczelność zapłaciliśmy ?
> czwarte primo-jaką masz gwarancję,że went.naturalna będzie dobrze się sprawowała przy szczelnych oknach (mało znam osób,które decydują się dziurawić okna,zwłaszcza zimą) ?


...a do tego to wszystko było już biliard-osiem razy, np. tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...BC-i-w-poprzek!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-lub-5-litrowy

ale witaj Elwood  :smile:

----------


## burundi

Przepraszam, ale nie za bardzo zrozumiałam wypowiedź. Isomur pod okno tarasowe -dla zniwelowania mostka. Kto co zaniedbał?  :smile: 



> Pod tarasowym to myślę dźwigania nie ma wiele, prędzej bym BK zasugerował. 
> Nie wdając się w technikę, wytyczne wykonawcze są jak mi się zdaje bardzo zapobiegliwe - uważasz że zaniedbali taki aspekt? Ja jestem przekonany że nie (a nie przypominam sobie, czytałem Xellę, GS, SilPro). Ja jestem amator, ale od czego jest izolacja pozioma?

----------


## burundi

Z jakiego składu polecacie Silikaty?Czy Xella jest naprawdę taka naj, naj? Myślimy o Silikatach Barlinek

----------


## grzeniu666

> Przepraszam, ale nie za bardzo zrozumiałam wypowiedź. Isomur pod okno tarasowe -dla zniwelowania mostka. Kto co zaniedbał?


Chodzi mi o to, że skoro w wytycznych wykonawczych producentów (takie dokumenty "jak murować") nie ma tematu "podsiąkania" czy bloczków betonowych, natomiast pisze się aby murować "od pierwszej warstwy" silikatem, to wnioskuję że problem jest wydumany.

Isomur poza izolacją termiczną jest elementem "mocno" nośnym. Po okno tarasowe moim zdaniem przesadzonym, można sobie poradzić dodatkowym profilem (jak pisze Paweł) a jeśli już podmurować to dlaczego nie ciepłym BK?

Polecam silikaty najtańsze w okolicy - myślę że między Xellą, SilPro i Grupą Silikaty istotnych różnic nie ma.

----------


## burundi

Niby nie ma tego w wytycznych, ale u nas ścian silikatowa będzie się zaczynała praktycznie równo z gruntem, stąd wykonawca zaproponował,by dać bloczek betonowy, taki jak na ścianie fundamentowej, a my się teraz zastanawiamy  :smile:  
Druga sprawa -ten Barlinek,nad którym się zastanawiamy, niby ma dobre opinie, ale ta fabryka nie jest chyba z Grupy Silikaty.Dosyć chyba młode przedsiębiorstwo to jest.



> Chodzi mi o to, że skoro w wytycznych wykonawczych producentów (takie dokumenty "jak murować") nie ma tematu "podsiąkania" czy bloczków betonowych, natomiast pisze się aby murować "od pierwszej warstwy" silikatem, to wnioskuję że problem jest wydumany.
> 
> Isomur poza izolacją termiczną jest elementem "mocno" nośnym. Po okno tarasowe moim zdaniem przesadzonym, można sobie poradzić dodatkowym profilem (jak pisze Paweł) a jeśli już podmurować to dlaczego nie ciepłym BK?
> 
> Polecam silikaty najtańsze w okolicy - myślę że między Xellą, SilPro i Grupą Silikaty istotnych różnic nie ma.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Niby nie ma tego w wytycznych, ale u nas ścian silikatowa będzie się zaczynała praktycznie równo z gruntem, stąd wykonawca zaproponował,by dać bloczek betonowy, taki jak na ścianie fundamentowej, a my się teraz zastanawiamy  
> Druga sprawa -ten Barlinek,nad którym się zastanawiamy, niby ma dobre opinie, ale ta fabryka nie jest chyba z Grupy Silikaty.Dosyć chyba młode przedsiębiorstwo to jest.


Ale silikatem można również murować ściany fundamentowe - od czegoś są izolacje przeciw wilgoci.

Ten Barlinek wygląda na nowy zakład (w jakiejś współpracy z Niemcem?) - ja brałbym śmiało.

I *jeszcze o kleju* - czy biały cement w zaprawie klejowej (który różni Alpola 110 od szarego 112) rzutuje wyłącznie na kolor zaprawy? Szary Alpol 112 deko tańszy.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> jaka temperatura nawiewa do domu przez nawiewniki przy -20st.C na zewnątrz a jaka przy -20st.C z WM z reku.


Nie mam pojęcia jaka leci z reku, pewnie taka jaką ustawisz. Zwyczajnie, jestem przeciwnikiem montowania w domu rekuperacji, klimatyzacji itp. Wychodzę z założenia, że jesli buduję dom i wybieram silikaty, które mają odpowiadać za mikroklimat w moim domu, to nie będę montował w nim urządzeń, podających mi grzybki do wąchania. - jaki jest koszt dezynfekcji rekuperatora? 




> drugie primo-ile ta przyjemność kosztuje (wentylacja grawitacyjna,nawiewniki) jeśli chodzi o koszt instalacji i eksploatacji


eksploatacja jest darmowa, bo nic z nią nie robisz, a koszty montarzu? Minimalne.




> trzecie primo-po jaką cholerę dziurawić szczelne okna jak właśnie za szczelność zapłaciliśmy ?


Właśnie taka filozofia jest najczęstrzą przyczyną grzyba we wspólczesnych domach wielorodzinnych. Zbyt duża szczelność pomieszczeń. Nieużytkowanie w oknach choćby mikrowentylacji, dającej możliwość ujścia pary wodnej. 




> czwarte primo-jaką masz gwarancję,że went.naturalna będzie dobrze się sprawowała przy szczelnych oknach (mało znam osób,które decydują się dziurawić okna,zwłaszcza zimą) ?


Myślę że większą niż przy rekuperacji. Bardzo mało osób znam psioczących na wentylację grawitacyjną, zwykłą a dużo więcej słyszałem niezadowolonych ze źle zamontowanej rekuperacji za kilkanaście tysięcy złotych.  Osobiście nie będę tego montował w domu i tyle. wyrażam swoją opinię. I jeszcze raz powtarzam, nie zamierzałem nikogo urazić, ale jeśli tak się stało to jeszcze raz sorry  :wink:

----------


## burundi

W Barlinku i w hurtowni, z której bierzemy bloczki, twierdzą, że zasadniczych różnic między klejami Alpol 110 i 112 nie ma. Analizując ich parametry itp. jedyną różnicą był kolor. Biały wiadomo wskazany, gdy wykonuje się elewację z silikatów. Wzięliśmy Alpol 112.



> Ale silikatem można również murować ściany fundamentowe - od czegoś są izolacje przeciw wilgoci.
> 
> Ten Barlinek wygląda na nowy zakład (w jakiejś współpracy z Niemcem?) - ja brałbym śmiało.
> 
> I *jeszcze o kleju* - czy biały cement w zaprawie klejowej (który różni Alpola 110 od szarego 112) rzutuje wyłącznie na kolor zaprawy? Szary Alpol 112 deko tańszy.

----------


## burundi

Ile macie drążeń w swoich silikatach? "Nasz" bloczek to B 24/24 (250x240x240) z Barlinka. Jest śmieszny - z jednej strony patrząc ma 4 otworki,a z drugiej 9. W środku jest troszkę przestrzeni, do której drążenia nie docierają - z 2 cm.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Ile macie drążeń w swoich silikatach? "Nasz" bloczek to B 24/24 (250x240x240) z Barlinka. Jest śmieszny - z jednej strony patrząc ma 4 otworki,a z drugiej 9. W środku jest troszkę przestrzeni, do której drążenia nie docierają - z 2 cm.


Różnie  :smile:  Generalnie więcej drążeń jest od spodu (nie na wylot) coby zaprawa nie wpadała do środka (tak sądzę).

----------


## burundi

Masz rację. 4 drążenia mają iść od góry.A co dawaliście na pierwszą warstwę muru? Bo mi silikat wychodzi praktycznie na równi z gruntem (potem 20 styro, 7 wylewki i 2 wykończeniówka) i mam obawy o podsiąkanie. Producent zapewnia,żeby się nie obawiać, ale skład silikatów mówi sam za siebie :sad: 



> Różnie  Generalnie więcej drążeń jest od spodu (nie na wylot) coby zaprawa nie wpadała do środka (tak sądzę).

----------


## burundi

Jeszcze pytanie - czym nakładali Wasi budowlańcy klej do silikatów? Zwykłą kielnią czy jakimś specjalnym przyrządem do rozprowadzania kleju?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jeszcze pytanie czym nakładali wasi budowlańcy klej do silikatów? Zwykłą kielnią czy jakimś specjalnym przyrządem do rozprowadzania kleju?


Kielnia lub skrzynka do cienkich spoin:
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/narzedzia_i_urzadzenia.php
http://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/content...rskie_1315.php

----------


## Elfir

Czy ktoś ma zdjęcia z robienia wieńców na silikacie 18?

Przeglądałam watek, zajrzałam do dzienników budowy, ale stare zdjęcia już się nie wyświetlają.
Czy nie ma jakiegoś rozwiązania systemowego? Bezwzględnie trzeba robić drewniane  szalunki? Jak się mocuje drewno do ściany? 

Poza tym chciałam poinformować, że jeśli ktokolwiek powie mi o kryzysie gospodarczym w Polsce to mu się roześmieję w twarz!
Tylko 1 ( słownie: JEDNA) hurtownia wyraziła łaskawe zainteresowanie dostarczaniem materiałów budowlanych na moją budowę.
Kilkanaście innych do których dzwoniłam i wysyłałam zapytania e-mailem po prostu mnie olało. 

Chciałam wspierać polski przemysł. Stąd zainteresowałam się polskimi producentami silikatów - grupą silikaty i niezależnymi (Barlinek, Unika Sil-Pro) i podzwoniłam po hurtowniach określonych jako "dystrybutorzy". KAŻDA hurtownia, z którą się udało mi skontaktować, nawet nie zająknęła się że posiada inny produkt niż Silka Xelli. Kiedy domagałam się podania ceny innego silikatu niż Silka kazano mi zostawić nr tel. ("oddzwonimy") lub e-mail ("przedstawimy ofertę"). Oczywiście nikt nie oddzwonił ani nie odpisał. 

Ostatecznie kupuję silkę Xelli po 3,25 zł/szt (18 cm) z dowozem i rozładunkiem, z tej jednej, jedynej hurtowni, która raczyła sprzedać mi towar.

Jak widać, polscy producenci sa tak rozpaskudzeniu popytem na ich towar, że nie są w ogóle zainteresowani sprzedażą ilości potrzebnej do domku jednorodzinnego. Jak powiadomiłam producenta, że ich oficjalny dystrybutor mnie olewa, to nawet nie zareagowali i nie odpisali.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

@Elfir z jakiego jestes rejonu Polski?

----------


## Princesa

*Elfir* to po części wynika z materiału - my też budujemy z silikatów i też tylko 1 skład nam je raczył wycenić. Inne nie miały ich na miejscu, nie handlowały nimi, nie widzieli sensu w budowaniu domu z silikatów (!!!) itp. itd. A w końcu kupiliśmy silikaty Grupy Silikaty też w tym jednym jedynym składzie.

*A pytanie mam jeszcze do ogółu*
Czy budując z silikatów i stosując WM z reku rezygnujecie z nawiewników we wszystkich oknach? Pytam bo różnica w cenie okien jakaś tam jest, niby te nawiewniki można regulować i zamykać, ale po co?

----------


## Elfir

> @Elfir z jakiego jestes rejonu Polski?


Z Poznania/Kórnika

----------


## Elfir

> Czy budując z silikatów i stosując WM z reku rezygnujecie z nawiewników we wszystkich oknach? Pytam bo różnica w cenie okien jakaś tam jest, niby te nawiewniki można regulować i zamykać, ale po co?


Co więcej, na parterze, poza wyjściem tarasowym mam same fixy. 
nawiewniki sa kompletnie niepotrzebne przy WM

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> *A pytanie mam jeszcze do ogółu*
> Czy budując z silikatów i stosując WM z reku rezygnujecie z nawiewników we wszystkich oknach? Pytam bo różnica w cenie okien jakaś tam jest, niby te nawiewniki można regulować i zamykać, ale po co?


Przy WM powinno dążyć się do uzyskania jak największej szczelności powłoki. Powietrze wentylujące dom ma dostawać i wydostawać się z niego *tylko* poprzez rekuperator. A więc nawiewniki są nie tyle niepotrzebne, co wręcz szkodliwe.
Ja również mam, poza balkonowymi i połaciowymi, same fiksy. Nawet na poddaszu, na ścianie szczytowej, zdecydowaliśmy się na fiksy.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Ha!, napisałem to samo (i prawie tak samo), co Brass dzisiaj rano w innym wątku.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Nie szkoda róż, gdy płoną lasy.
Mam koncepcję, na miarę czerwonej rewolucji, i żadne banialuki mnie od niej nie odwiodą.

Teraz na serio.
Kupię drabinę. I te okna będę mył osobiście. Doświadczenie życiowe pokazuje, że dotychczas okna myjemy (nie wiem, czy się do tego przyznawać) ...dwa, trzy razy w roku.
Okna w szczycie na poddasz znajdują się bezpośrednio pod oknami w salonie. Szkoda mi wstawiać okna różniące się od dolnych, zimniejsze, droższe, "brudzić" elewację barierką, itp. Jakoś przeżyję te kilka myć w roku. Mam nadzieję.

(nie mogę znaleźć tak na szybko zdjęcia)

----------


## Princesa

Ok robię bez nawiewników ale otwierane, jak prądu zabraknie i WM przestanie działać to sobie otworze, jak wybuchnie pożar to syzbciej otworzę niż wybiję łokciem  :wink:

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Przy WM powinno dążyć się do uzyskania jak największej szczelności powłoki. Powietrze wentylujące dom ma dostawać i wydostawać się z niego *tylko* poprzez rekuperator. A więc nawiewniki są nie tyle niepotrzebne, co wręcz szkodliwe..


Do teg onawiewniki w oknach to też koszt - u mnie na przykład 2 identyczne okna (łazienka/kotłownia) - to w łazience mimo dopłat za szybę satinovo i ukryte zawiasy dalej jest tańsze od kotłownianego o kilkadziesiąt zł...

----------


## Princesa

O to musi być spora różnica, u nas w dachowych to jest kwestia ok. 60 zł/okno więc nieco mniejsza, ale przy 4 oknach już ma to jakieś znaczenie  :wink:  a przy zwykłych oknach jeszcze nie wiem ile zostanie w kieszeni... ale sumarycznie pewnie sporo.

----------


## dwiemuchy

Oknoplus (o ile pamiętam, też jesteście z okolic Krakowa) liczy chyba 150 zeta za nawiewnik - a to wystarczy na kontaktron, ukryte zawiasy i jeszcze zostanie trochę kasy.

----------


## Elfir

to będą brudne - na starość będziesz miał słaby wzrok, więc brudu nie będziesz dostrzegał

----------


## Princesa

Jakoś to do mnie nie przemawia, komfort przede wszystkim. A znając standardowe realia, okna przyjdzie mi myć samodzielnie, ewentualnie po kilku miesiącach od złożonej obietnicy i groźbie rozwodu - zrobi to mój ślubny. Tak więć fixom mówię zdecydowane nie. Czy teraz, czy za rok, czy za 20, czy na stare siwe lata - otwierane do wewnątrz skrzydła to najwygodniejsza rzecz... co innego, w domu parterowym  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> Jakoś to do mnie nie przemawia, komfort przede wszystkim. A znając standardowe realia, okna przyjdzie mi myć samodzielnie, ewentualnie po kilku miesiącach od złożonej obietnicy i groźbie rozwodu - zrobi to mój ślubny. Tak więć fixom mówię zdecydowane nie. Czy teraz, czy za rok, czy za 20, czy na stare siwe lata - otwierane do wewnątrz skrzydła to najwygodniejsza rzecz... co innego, w domu parterowym


zastanów się dobrze 
z pewnością są miejsca gdzie do okien będziesz miała dostęp i z domu i z zewnątrz
takie okna mają lepsze współczynniki przenikania ciepła i są 2x tańsze! 

nie twierdzę że wszędzie należy wstawiać fixy ale z pewnością nie można ich negować

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Słuchajcie, ja nie twierdzę, że mój wybór jest najlepszy. Dla każdego. Za to, na pewno, ten wybór jest optymalny dla naszej rodziny.
Co więcej, jesteśmy w połowie budowy domu, a ja już pozmieniał bym to i owo w projekcie.
Ściana szczytowa w naszym drugim domu pewnie wyglądała by jak na poniższym rysunku (czerwona konstrukcja to miała by być aluminiowa rama w całości przeszklona). 
Jedna szklana przestrzeń, rozdzielająca bryłę na dwie części. I tu dopiero byłby problem z myciem.

Do tego elewacja klinkierowa i dach bez wystających okapów. Prosta, "czysta" forma. Cudo!

*DomPasywny*, co to jest i czym różni się od klasycznego JanGaza "WM JanGaz power by *Piczman*"?

----------


## R&K

*Piczman* to kolega z FM - który będzie mi wykonywał instalacje GGWC i WM

----------


## Princesa

*DomPasywny* mam podpiwniczony dom, gdzie piwnica wystaje ponad poziom zero, sam parter jest na sporym podwyższeniu, szczególnie od południowej strony (działka ze skarpą) więc okna na parterze nie umyję z ziemi, tylko z małej drabinki (myjąc od zewnątrz). 
W piwnicy mam garaż a nad garażem okno kuchenne, to już totalny kosmos, drabina na pochyłym dość stromym zjeździe do garażu...
A na poddaszu to zupełna męka takie mycie.

Ja nie neguję fixów, każdy ma własne upodobania. Ja akurat mam lęk wysokości i mycie okien na drabinie mnie lekko przeraża  :wink:

----------


## suomi

czy to jeszcze wątek o silikatach, czy już o WM....  :no:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Wiesz, ...wszystko się ze sobą wiąże.

_...moja karta graficzna jest do dupy...


Edit.
To co powyżej, miało być żartobliwym nawiązaniem do wypowiedzi suomi.
Teraz to straciło sens.

Z naj-, najgorzej wykonuje się w nim bruzdy. 

__A na serio._
_Równość silikatu zachęca do murowania go na klej, a nie wszystkie  ekipy są zaznajomione z tą kosmiczną technologią (choć podczas rozmów  wstępnych twierdzą co innego).

Niepokoją mnie pionowe szpary w ścianach (np. kiedy murarze sztukowali  pozostały otwór kawałkiem bloczka). Czym to wypełnić? Wystarczy pianką  montażową?_ _Nie chciałbym by powstały jakieś mostki akustyczne._
_
Czy spotkał się ktoś z was z jakimś opracowaniem dotyczącym wpływu szczelin w ścianie, na jej izolacyjność akustyczną?
_

----------


## R&K

> czy to jeszcze wątek o silikatach, czy już o WM....


teraz to już nie o WM tylko o myciu okien  :big tongue:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Jak przycina się bloczek( a nie ubija młotkiem) to pionową szczelinę wypełnia się zaprawą przy murowaniu.


A jak murarzom się nie wypełniło owej szczeliny? Co mógłbym zrobić z nią teraz?

----------


## qubic

z czego zrobić nadproże w ścianie działowej z silikatu 8 cm ?

----------


## grzeniu666

> z czego zrobić nadproże w ścianie działowej z silikatu 8 cm ?


Ja przewiduję u siebie Leiera lub Wienerbergera 7,1 cm (na sztorc).

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Wypełnić zaprawą. Zaprawa i bloczek mają prawie taki sam wsp. przenikania ciepła. Jak chciałbyś być " bardziej papieski od papieża" to wypełnij zaprawą ciepłochronną. I tyle.


Ale, ja nie martwię się o mostki termiczne. Sam wiesz, że silikaty nie są (delikatnie mówiąc) najlepszymi izolatorami.

Martwią mnie mostku akustyczne. Obawiam się, że przez te szpary będą dobiegały dźwięki, przez co zaprzepaszczę jedną z zalet silikatów, jaką jest dobre tłumienie dźwięków.
Przy czym, mam na myśli bardziej ściany wewnętrzne, niż zewnętrzne.

Mogę zapiankować owe szpary, ale czy pianka dobrze tłumi dźwięki?
Mogę wypełnić zaprawą, ale ile ja tego tam nawtykam? Wypełnię szparę tylko powierzchniowo, w środku pozostanie pustka powietrzna.
Problem pewnie śmieszny, ale podchodzę do budowy poważnie, może nawet za bardo, i nawet takie drobiazgi budzą moją troskę.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Dzięki

----------


## e_tomi

Czy w ścianach działowych 12 cm z silikatów można zastosować nadproża YTONG YF? czy lepiej te z ceramiki?

----------


## R&K

czyli ? bo nie sprawdzałem a niebawem ekipa bedzie kawała mi je pewnie kupic ...

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Ja dałem strunobetonowe grubości 12cm i wysokości 7cm. Wszystkie nadproża mam strunobetonowe.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Nadproże Alfa 7,2/1,2m - 31,08zł
Nadproże Alfa 7,2/2,1m - 51,79zł

Ceny brutto.

Nadproża wewnętrzne kupowałem niejako w pakiecie, w związku z wyborem na nadproża zewnętrzne, strunobetonowych. Na te zaś się zdecydowałem, ponieważ pozwoliły na cofnięcie nadproży o 6cm względem ścian zewnętrznych, a to było mi potrzebne do zastosowania ocieplenia pod rolety typu integro.

----------


## bitter

> Czy w ścianach działowych 12 cm z silikatów można zastosować nadproża YTONG YF? czy lepiej te z ceramiki?



A nie można zrobić szalunku i wylać z betonu? Pytam bo laik jestem. Nie wyjdzie to najtaniej (choć wiem, że dłużej). Ja będę budował dom parterowy i myślałem o wylaniu nadproży zewnętrznych razem z wieńcem. Skoro i tak wieniec musi swoje odczekać aby mieć odpowiednią wytrzymałość to wewnętrzne też można by zrobić.

----------


## Malwina03

u mnie tak było robione. Nadproża wylewane razem ze stropem.

----------


## bitter

A dzięki.

Podciągnę pytanie jakie już tutaj zadałem ale bez odpowiedzi. Ktoś już mieszka w takim domu? Interesują mnie takie sprawy jak np. czy ściana nie wyziębia się od ram okiennych przy standardowym montażu, jakie wychodzą koszty ogrzewania czy nie zauważacie mostków termicznych itp.

----------


## emilus18

My mieszkamy już prawie rok. Mamy co prawda koniec września dopiero, ale nie paliliśmy jeszcze. W domu cały czas utrzymuje się 21-23 st w zależności od pory dnia (wszyscy dookoła już palą). Budowaliśmy dość szybko a mimo to ściany nie pękają. Z zewnątrz nie słychać hałasów. Koszty ogrzewania z zeszłego roku będą trochę przekłamane, bo chcieliśmy wygrzać budynek porządnie (zanim się wprowadziliśmy, to było ok. 25-26 st). Nie pamiętam dokładnie ale za cały sezon wyszło ok 4tys. Od marca właściwie wystarczyło palenie kominkiem co drugi dzień. Zobaczymy jak to będzie w tym roku. Mostków termicznych nie zauważyłam, ściany przy oknach też chyba są OK.

----------


## bitter

A napiszesz trochę o powierzchni domu, ociepleniu, czym grzejesz czy kominek z płaszczem, okna standardowe montowane w murze czy w ociepleniu itp? Izolowaliście termicznie ściany od fundamentów czy bloczki silikatowe stawialiście po prostu na betonowych bloczkach?

----------


## bitter

A ja ciągle czekam na kredyt ;-( i biję się z myślami czy ruszać o tej porze roku o ile go w ogóle dostanę

----------


## Aleksandryta

A z jakiego banku kredyt, jeśli można wiedzieć?

----------


## Elfir

bitter - z fundamentem jeszcze zdążysz przed zimą, jak w listopadzie nie będzie mrozów.

----------


## R&K

ja wlasnie wczoraj podpisalem i ruszam 17-go z murami

----------


## bitter

Kredyt w Deutsche Banku a co do murowania to chciałbym zdążyć również z murami bo buduję parterówkę. Powiedzcie mi czy kleje do silki mają jakieś wersje do murowania na mrozie tak jak się to robi z "normalną" zaprawą z dodatkiem jakiś chemikaliów?

----------


## Elfir

podobno nie można klejem na mrozie.
Tylko tradycyjna.

----------


## bitter

Ok, jeżeli samo murowanie nie to ile czasu potrzebuje klej aby stać się mrozoodporny? Chodzi mi o to ile czasu będę miał aby mróz mnie nie dopadł po wymurowaniu?

----------


## Elfir

A to chyba jest w specyfikacji kleju?

----------


## bitter

"Natomiast stosowanie zaprawy zimowej SILKA-YTONG pozwala na wydłużenie sezonu budowlanego. Prace murarskie z jej użyciem mogą być bowiem stosowane przy temperaturze 0°C, a wiązanie zaprawy przebiega bez zakłóceń nawet w temperaturze -10°C."

http://www.chemiabudowlana.info/klej...nkach_zimowych

Może się to przyda innym daj Panie szybka decyzję banku a może zamknę się w tym roku  :wink:  Jak tak to lecę dalej z instalacjami itp. Szkoda tylko że to silikaty, bez ocieplenia nie wyrobię z ogrzewaniem domy aby zrobić zimą resztę ;-( Sprawdzę jeszcze czy styropian można kleić zimą na piankę  :wink:

----------


## emilus18

Powierzchnia do ogrzania to ok. 170m(nie liczę garażu), budynek ocieplony szarym styropianem Knauf 15cm, pełne deskowanie+dachówka+15cm wełny na strychu(+płyty OSB przytwierdzone do krokwi dachu i na podłodze)+25cm wełny na sufitach poddasza użytkowego, okna drewniane (1,1) założone na styku z ociepleniem, ogrzewanie gazowe + kominek z płaszczem wodnym, z tego co pamiętam to bloczki stawiane były na jakiejś czarnej taśmie która oddzielała płytę fundamentową od bloczków silikatowych, ale nie wiem co to było. Chyba nic nie pominęłam. A i nie mamy jeszcze podbitki niestety...  




> A napiszesz trochę o powierzchni domu, ociepleniu, czym grzejesz czy kominek z płaszczem, okna standardowe montowane w murze czy w ociepleniu itp? Izolowaliście termicznie ściany od fundamentów czy bloczki silikatowe stawialiście po prostu na betonowych bloczkach?

----------


## R&K

*bitter* tez mam w DB - wczoraj właśnie mi wypłacili 1 transze  :big grin:  - jutro jadę kupować silkę 

i tu pojawia się pytanie - do wszystkich 

czy warto inwestować w gęstrzą ? o większej wytrzymałości - ale przedewszytskim o większej wadze ?? a co za tym idzien większej akumulacji ?
na 2700 szt bloczkow różnica w cene  1350 zł  
różnica w wadze 250 kg na palecie (64 szt)  u mnie wejdzie 42 palety - 10 500 kg 

no to teoria nt kleju już znana 
a teraz pytanie czym różnią się kleje poszczególnych firm ?
w Mrowce maja takie 2 
1.                  ZAPRAWA CIEN. SILMUR M 5  25KG                       0,55 /kg
2.                  ZAPR SILIKATY szara  25 KG                           0,62 /kg

który wybrać ??

Konrad

----------


## Princesa

My kupiliśmy standardowe silikaty, a nawet z tymi był problem z dostępnością. W Krakowie tylko 1 skład miał je od tak bez problemu, inni kręcili nosami i odradzali, a pewnie im się sprowadzać nie chciało...

----------


## R&K

to akurat u mnie nie problem - przedstawiciel Grupy Silikaty skierował mnie do najlepszego składu w Rzeszowie w którym maja wszystko od reki 
a jeśli czegoś nie ma max 5 dni i mam u siebie ... fabryka jest blisko Rzeszowa

więc jak człowiek ma wybór ... zaczyna kombinować  :big grin:  hehehe 
gdybym miał 1 brałbym co jest 

Konrad

----------


## bitter

A możecie podać ceny bloczków silki wraz z wymiarami i gdzie według Was najatrakcyjniej? Ja buduję pod Szczecinem więc dobrze by było jeszcze podać koszt transportu. Mnie najbliżej chyba Silikaty z Barlinka ...

----------


## pepe2009

N12 1.70
N24 2.95

Ceny brutto z transportem 30 km od zakładu (Klucz). Pozdr.

----------


## R&K

N12 1,70
N25 3,01
NP25  3,75

Ceny brutto z transportem 30 km od Rzeszowa

----------


## bitter

> *bitter* tez mam w DB - wczoraj właśnie mi wypłacili 1 transze


No ja już nie mam Nie dostałem kredytu. Pieprzone banki.

----------


## R&K

tez mi pierwotnie nie dali - obcieli dochody i zabraklo zdolnosci kredytowej - nie chcialem miec decyzji negatywnej wiec poprosilem o pozytywna tzn dadza ile i na jakich zasadach , a ze mi w miare odpowiadalo zgodzilem sie i podpisalem umowe 

a silikaty kupilem ostatecznie NP25 - czyli te cieższe...
dom juz stoi

----------


## bitter

U mnie historia negatywna za niespłacone 200 zl mojej ladniejszej połowy . Bank 4 lata temu nie poinformował o tym ze nie został do końca spłacony kredyt i zabrakło te pieprzone 200 zł (doliczyli jakieś odsetki). Ciągnęło się to przez 4 lata. Co za kraj.

----------


## grzeniu666

*Zaprawa klejowa a jesienne temperatury*

Czy macie informacje jakie muszą być warunki temp. aby zaprawa klejowa trzymała należycie? U producentów zwykle przy zaprawach "niezimowych" jest napisane *prace należy wykonywać* w temp. od +5°C, natomiast nic nie ma przez jaki czas taka temp. nie może spadać niżej (jest tylko na zaprawie *Webera*: 7 dni). Trochę mi się robota przeciągnęła, mam paletę Alpola "niezimowego" (AZ112) a na prognozach na najbliższy tydzień widzę spadki (nocą) do okolic 2°C i się zastanawiam...

----------


## bitter

. 
 .

----------


## R&K

spokojnie - do piątku ma nie być przymrozków - a jeśli nawet to zaprawa schnie ok 4-6 h 
jak ekipa skończy prace o 18 to do 24 zdąży związać i zaschnąć 
w dzień na tygodniu ma być średnio 11-14°C

a czy ktoś z budujących silką przerabiał temat tynków ??
mineralne najlepsze ale najgorzej wyglądają
wszystkie inne sztuczne i nie dają ścianie oddychać 

mój pomysł jest taki by równo wymurowaną ścianę z silki zaciągnąć klejem (wyrównać wszystkie nierówności) a następnie pomalować
czy ktoś już takie rozwiązanie praktykował ?? przede wszystkim tanie!! i pozwala murowi i ściana oddychać

----------


## fraydi

Na początek chciałem wszystkich gorąco przywitać i dołączyć do grupy budującej z silikatów  :welcome: 

Noszę się z zamiarem wybudowania domku z tego właśnie materiału, a że dom ma być mały (ok.90m2 użytkowych) ma być również tani. I tu po głowie chodzi mi myśl o N18 na ściany nośne i N8 lub 12 na działowe. Producent najbliżej mnie to Ostrołęka (ok.80km). Po odwiedzeniu kilku składów jestem zawiedziony. Albo nie mają albo na zamówienie. Ceny mało precyzyjne w stylu "ostatnio było 24 po 3,80zł, 18 po 3zł" (transport i rozładunek HDS w cenie) - hurtownia wymieniona na liście dystrybutorów ehhh...
Brał ktoś z Ostrołęki? jak wygląda sytuacja?
To pierwsze pytanie  :smile: 
A drugie:
Jak wygląda sytuacja z wieńcem i stropem monolitycznym przy 18cm?? To mnie najbardziej martwi.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jak wygląda sytuacja z wieńcem i stropem monolitycznym przy 18cm??


Spokojnie, konstruktor zaprojektuje, to raczej (bo każy projekt jest jakoś inny) nic niezwykłego. Jak masz chęć poczytaj w zeszytach technicznych Xelli czy Grupy Silikaty...

----------


## fraydi

Zeszyty przejrzane. Jutro trafią do projektanta bo pierwszy raz z tego będzie projektował  :smile:  Pewnie będę musiał go namawiać, bo jak przez telefon usłyszał 18cm to była chwila ciszy ;p ale potem mówił właśnie o materiałach od producenta, więc myślę że będzie dobrze.

----------


## R&K

> Czy dobrze widzę,że proponujesz nie ocieplać silkatu ??
> Jeśli będzie styropian to każdy tynk się nada,byle był odporny na uszkodzenia i zabrudzenia


od zewnątrz oczywiście 30 cm styro + elewacja 
to wyżej dotyczyło tynków wewnętrznych

----------


## R&K

> Na początek chciałem wszystkich gorąco przywitać i dołączyć do grupy budującej z silikatów 
> 
> Noszę się z zamiarem wybudowania domku z tego właśnie materiału, a że dom ma być mały (ok.90m2 użytkowych) ma być również tani. I tu po głowie chodzi mi myśl o N18 na ściany nośne i N8 lub 12 na działowe. Producent najbliżej mnie to Ostrołęka (ok.80km). Po odwiedzeniu kilku składów jestem zawiedziony. Albo nie mają albo na zamówienie. Ceny mało precyzyjne w stylu "ostatnio było 24 po 3,80zł, 18 po 3zł" (transport i rozładunek HDS w cenie) - hurtownia wymieniona na liście dystrybutorów ehhh...
> Brał ktoś z Ostrołęki? jak wygląda sytuacja?
> To pierwsze pytanie 
> A drugie:
> Jak wygląda sytuacja z wieńcem i stropem monolitycznym przy 18cm?? To mnie najbardziej martwi.


bloczki powinny być dostępne w 2 klasach wytrzymałości czyli N i NP 
jeśli chodzi o składy budowlane zadzwoń do przedstawiciela handlowego grupy silikaty na Twój region i zapytaj się który skład jest najlepiej zaopatrzony - co za tym idzie ma najlepsze rabaty czyli ty najtaniej kupisz  :wink:  ja tak zrobiłem ...

----------


## R&K

właśnie oto chodzi ze tynk gipsowy i inne pochodne tynki (nie mineralne) stanowią podobno dla muru blokadę, niczym bandaż  i mur nie oddycha

z klejem sprawa jest prostsza i znacznie tańsza , tynki jakby nie było nie są tanie - a w domu ścian wiele ....

----------


## grzeniu666

> bloczki powinny być dostępne w 2 klasach wytrzymałości czyli N i NP


N/NP to oczywiście *nie są* klasy wytrzymałości. Klasa wytrzymałości w domkach nie ma znaczenia (najmniejsza 15 wystarcza z zapasem)

----------


## grzeniu666

> mój pomysł jest taki by równo wymurowaną ścianę z silki zaciągnąć klejem (wyrównać wszystkie nierówności) a następnie pomalować


Też o tym myślałem - tylko czy farba przykryje szarość (taką mam) zaprawy? Chyba że zaciągnę białym...

----------


## R&K

no tak znów mój mały błąd 
N i NP różni się oczywiście gęstością i wagą 
a w każdym rodzaju bloczków są 2 rodzaje ze względu na wytrzymałość 15 i 20  lub 20 i 25

co do kleju - jest szary - wymagać będzie pewnie nie 2 a 3 malowań 
nie wiem czy jest biały - temat do sprawdzenia

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> właśnie oto chodzi ze tynk gipsowy i inne pochodne tynki (nie mineralne) stanowią podobno dla muru blokadę, niczym bandaż  i mur nie oddycha


A nie zamierzasz w domu robić wentylacji, że chcesz aby 'Twoje' ściany oddychały?

----------


## Maron79

> właśnie oto chodzi ze tynk gipsowy i inne pochodne tynki (nie mineralne) stanowią podobno dla muru blokadę, niczym bandaż  i mur nie oddycha
> 
> z klejem sprawa jest prostsza i znacznie tańsza , tynki jakby nie było nie są tanie - a w domu ścian wiele ....


Gdzieś wyczytałem, że przy cienkiej warstwie tynku po jakimś czasie wyłażą rysy w miejscach fug. Ściana powinna być pokryta min. 10 - 15 mm warstwą tynku, przewody w ścianach min. 5 mm, bo jeśli nie to po pewnym czasie będą widoczne trasy przewodów na ścianach. Moim zdaniem na tynku można zaoszczędzić w garażu (bo bardzo mi się podoba nieotynkowana ściana z silikatu, oczywiście czysto wymurowana :roll eyes: ) i w łazienkach płytki na ścianę można przyklejać na gołą ścianę :wink:

----------


## Vafel

Ja pod kable elektryczne nic nie bruzdowałem. Kleiłem je do silikatów i potem na to przyszedł tynk gipsowy. Na razie nic nie widać (mieszkam 1 rok). Żadnych fug też oczywiście nie widać. Za to fugi widać u mojego znajomego, który nie zrobił w ogóle tynku na silikatach, tylko od razu kazał robić gładź.
Co do klejenia płytek od razu na gołą ścianę (bez tynku) to nie polecam, chyba, że macie tą ścianę rzeczywiście idealnie równo wymurowaną.

----------


## Princesa

Jak ściana przykryta 30cm styropianu ma oddychać  :big grin: 
Z resztą o tym życiu ściany jest cały wielki temat na forum, radzę zgłębić.
Jeśli ktoś przejmuje się tym, czy ściana oddycha  :wink:  to powinien ocieplić wełną jeśli już...
Bo jak dasz na to styropian to nic z tego oddychania wątpliwego nie wyjdzie  :smile:

----------


## R&K

w sprawie tynków jestem budowlany laik - temat do przemyślenia , sprawdzenia , do poczytania - jeszcze nie zagłębiałem  się w temat - więc wymądrzać się nie będę 
poprostu widziałem takie rozwiązanie w budynku z BK budowanego na kleju , całość była zaciągnięta na gładko klejem i pomalowana 3x na biało (klej szary) - i dało mi to do myślenia ... 




> A nie zamierzasz w domu robić wentylacji, że chcesz aby 'Twoje' ściany oddychały?


wentylacje mechaniczna będę miał - tak naprawdę mi to ryba czy oddycha czy nie - jeśli może to chyba lepiej ... jeśli można zrobić coś lepiej to rozważam to




> Gdzieś wyczytałem, że przy cienkiej warstwie tynku po jakimś czasie wyłażą rysy w miejscach fug.


przy tynku może tak - a czy przy kleju ??




> przewody w ścianach min. 5 mm, bo jeśli nie to po pewnym czasie będą widoczne trasy przewodów na ścianach.


to nie problem - można wykuć i zakleić lub zaszpachlować - poza tym przewody będę puszczał dołem - nie wiem kto wymyślił robienie instalacji i puszek pod sufitem - ani to oszczędność materiału - a jak się coś stanie to za każdym razem drabina ...   




> Ja pod kable elektryczne nic nie bruzdowałem. Kleiłem je do silikatów i potem na to przyszedł tynk gipsowy. Na razie nic nie widać (mieszkam 1 rok). Żadnych fug też oczywiście nie widać. Za to fugi widać u mojego znajomego, który nie zrobił w ogóle tynku na silikatach, tylko od razu kazał robić gładź.


cenna rada / uwaga - przy czym rozważamy sam klej - ciekawe czy na innych watkach już o tym było - jeszcze nie szukałem - może ktoś na coś wpadł?




> Co do klejenia płytek od razu na gołą ścianę (bez tynku) to nie polecam, chyba, że macie tą ścianę rzeczywiście idealnie równo wymurowaną.


płytki też kładziesz na zaprawie? - nią da się MAŁE nierówności skorygować ...




> Jak ściana przykryta 30cm styropianu ma oddychać


styropian idzie od zewnątrz - mówimy o tym co dzieje się w środku , jeśli ścianę obkłada się z 2 stron warstwami nieprzepuszczalnymi to mamy termos , a ściana nie oddycha 




> Z resztą o tym życiu ściany jest cały wielki temat na forum, radzę zgłębić.


poproszę link na PRV




> Jeśli ktoś przejmuje się tym, czy ściana oddycha  to powinien ocieplić wełną jeśli już...
> Bo jak dasz na to styropian to nic z tego oddychania wątpliwego nie wyjdzie


aż tak się tym nie przejmuje - a wełny na zewnątrz nigdy bym nie dał - ot takie mam przekonanie i go nie zmienię
wełna OK ale na dach

----------


## R&K

piszac dołem - nie miałem na myśli posadzki tylko jakies 10 -15 cm nad - wiekszosc puszek schowana , jak nie za zasłoną to za fotelem lub kanapa lub innym meblem ... 

a co do zalania - wystarczy ze zaleje Ci dom łazienka na górze i większość puszek w domu może wylecieć (kilka kubików wody dało radę całej instalacji) - doradca w banku opowiadał mi o takim przypadku u jego znajomego - sytuacja miała miejsce na 3 tyg przed wprowadzeniem 

Konrad

----------


## Maron79

Są określone trasy przewodów  instalacji elektrycznej. W poziomie w pasie 15- 45 cm od podłogi i sufitu i 100 -130 cm np. w kuchni. Trasy pionowe 5-25 cm od końca ściany, otworu okiennego drzwiowego i w pionach nad i pod puszkami. Instalacje teletechniczne 5 cm od sufitu. W dobrze wykonanej instalacji zalania bym ie nie obawiał. Źle wykonanej instalacji z jednym wyłącznikiem RCD na wszystkie obwody radę da nawet skraplająca się para w łazience.Instalacji elektrycznych już kilka popełniłem, bruzd w silce jeszcze nie robiłem,  ale u siebie mam taki plan. Wszystkich przewodów nie dasz rady poprowadzić dołem, instalacje oświetleniowe są czasem fikuśne. 
Co do tynków gipsowych to są różne i trzeba zwrócić uwagę na minimalną grubość danego tynku. Największy koszt to i tak chyba robocizna w tym przypadku.

----------


## Princesa

*DomPasywny* zwolennicy i wyznawcy oddychających ścian przywołują zazwyczaj argument paroprzepuszczalnosci czyli wypuszczania owej pary przez ścianę na zewnątrz. Styropian jako szczelny materiał nic nie przepuści więc i oddychanie zostanie zaburzone, zakładając że to w ogóle ma jakieś znaczenie  :wink: 

tutaj podsumowujący dysputę o oddychaniu ścian temat:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=oddycha

I jeszcze

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=oddycha

----------


## R&K

> (..)Instalacji elektrycznych już kilka popełniłem, bruzd w silce jeszcze nie robiłem,  ale u siebie mam taki plan.


czyli dobrym tropem idę ...




> Wszystkich przewodów nie dasz rady poprowadzić dołem, instalacje oświetleniowe są czasem fikuśne.


wiadomo na tym etapie wielu rzeczy nie przewidzę ale puszczając pętle dołem i tylko w wybranych miejscach idąc do góry mam oszczędność materiału i pracy, zastanawiam się tylko czy na oświetlenie górne puszczać przyłącza z pętli poprowadzonej na pietrze przy podłodze, ale to już chyba będę musiał omówić z wykonawcą mojej instalacji 

*Princesa*  - będę miał WM z Reku 
najlepszym podsumowaniem tematu o oddychaniu jest jeden z wpisów wątku do którego podałaś linki
-----------------------
przeciez w zimie para wodna jest cennym skladnikiem powietrza, ktorym oddychamy ( w lecie mamy jej pod dostatkiem, ale w zimie powietrze jest suche jak pieprz, bo wykrapla sie z powietrza, dlatego jesli otworzycie w zimie okno to wpadnie do miaszkania powietrze o zawartosci wody okolo 2 gram na 1 kg powietrza(podczas gdy w lecie okolo 8 gram na kg powietrza)
i wy jeszcze chcecie zeby wasza cenna para opuszczala dom poprzez sciany?
----------------------

mi to ryba czy oddycha czy nie - na ściany zewnętrzne idzie STYROPIAN! od wewnątrz jeszcze nie wiem ... po prostu "oddychanie" to jeden z argumentów do wyrównania ścian tylko klejem - nic więcej - żadnej ukrytej ideologi czy przekonań , jeśli nawet padnie na tynk to płakać nie będę

Konrad

----------


## Princesa

*DomPasywny* no ja właśnie też będę miała WM z reku więc oddychaniem się przejmuję jedynie własnym  :wink: 

Z tym klejem to jest dobry pomysł chyba też ze względu na koszty, nam zostało trochę kleju to zaciągali nim ściany od piwnicy od zewnątrz żeby wyrównać chropowate bloczki betonowe i dzięki temu dysperbitu znacznie mniej zużyliśmy.

Ciekawe czy ktoś mieszka w domu z tak wykończonymi ścianami - no i pytanie na ile idealnie równe są ściany  :smile:  w tynku więcej się ukryje  :wink:  także jakieś ubite miejsca...

----------


## Elfir

u mnie ściany tak równe (klej na cienka spoinę), ze zastanawiałam się nad pozostawieniem jednej ze ścian nieotynkowanej. Niestety, są obłupania w niektórych bloczkach  :sad:

----------


## Princesa

*Elfir* no właśnie u nas są obłupania w kilku miejscach... i to mnie jedynie martwi bo ściany są równe... ale chyba skończy się jednak na tynkach przez te obłupki...

----------


## R&K

o ile ktoś nie chce pozostawić ściany w stanie surowym (np w garażu i chciałby by w miarę ładnie to wyglądało) to klej takim ubytkom też powinien dać radę ??

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Klej raczej sobie poradzi. W garażu robisz to dla siebie a nie gości. Kwestia estetyki miejsca. Na etapie budowania, możesz pogadac z ekipą, albo samemu potem, wziąć klej czy zaprawę i ładnie sobie zaszpachlowac wszystkie miejsca styku itp. Tylko to trochę mozolna praca, nie wiem czy bardziej nie oplaca się walnąć na to tani tynk.

----------


## grzeniu666

...zapytuję w osobnym wątku o *przewiązanie murarskie*, u mnie dotyczy silikatów 18cm, może ktoś z tubylców coś podpowie...?
 Przewiązanie muru - jak rozwiązać, na ile ważne w domkach?
 :smile:

----------


## Maron79

> wiadomo na tym etapie wielu rzeczy nie przewidzę ale puszczając pętle dołem i tylko w wybranych miejscach idąc do góry mam oszczędność materiału i pracy, zastanawiam się tylko czy na oświetlenie górne puszczać przyłącza z pętli poprowadzonej na pietrze przy podłodze, ale to już chyba będę musiał omówić z wykonawcą mojej instalacji 
> Konrad


Ja mam zamiar chować przewody podłodze. Od gniazd bruzdy pionowe w dół do kabli, a reszta na ścianie, które zasłoni warstwa styro i wylewka podłogówki. Jeśli chcesz oszczędzić na tynku na suficie, a będziesz miał strop wylewany to proponuję przed wylaniem stropu ułożyć przewody w peszlu do lamp na suficie, w bruzdy będziesz musiał schować tylko odcinki przewodów na ścianie do włącznika.

----------


## R&K

w całym domu będę miał sufit podwieszany - dzięki temu nie będzie widać podciągów, schowam w nim instalacje WM i odkurzacza centralnego , kable elektryczne pójdą bez peszli , w domu w zasadzie mamy nie mieć żyrandoli - wszędzie lampy wiszące, stojące i dużo halogenów (LED) wiec na suficie będzie pajęczyna

----------


## marika77

A do którego producenta jest najbliżej z okolic Piaseczna k. Warszawy? Z tego co widze to do najbliższego mam min 100km bodajże jedna fabryka grupy silikaty. Jest jakiś producent bliżej? Może byc nawet nie markowy bo na folie spinająca palete patrzec nie będe. Czytam, że niektórzy mają fabryki pod nosem a budujący w okolicy Warszawy jakos po silikaty nie maja blisko  :sad:

----------


## Malwina03

fabryka rzadko kiedy sprzedaje inwestorowi. Ja mam blisko xellę a musiałam kupować w składzie budowlanym

----------


## marika77

> fabryka rzadko kiedy sprzedaje inwestorowi. Ja mam blisko xellę a musiałam kupować w składzie budowlanym


No tak, ale z tego co ise orientuje to ilości pełno samochodowe zawsze jadą bezpośrednio z fabryki nawet jak kupujemy w składzie budowlanym. Sprzedawca jest skład budowlany ale towar faktycznie jedzie bezpośrednio do klienta, pomijając plac składu budowlanego. Jakbym znała jakiegoś najbliższego producenta silikatów to oni mi podadzą swoich dystrybutorów. Wiecie kto do którego producenta będzie z okolic lewobrzeżnej Warszawy?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> No tak, ale z tego co ise orientuje to ilości pełno samochodowe zawsze jadą bezpośrednio z fabryki nawet jak kupujemy w składzie budowlanym. Sprzedawca jest skład budowlany ale towar faktycznie jedzie bezpośrednio do klienta, pomijając plac składu budowlanego.


http://allegro.pl/bloczek-silikat-24...898807088.html Pełny tańszy, 
http://allegro.pl/bloczki-silikaty-2...899213999.html Drążony droższy.
tu masz pierwsze z brzegu linki do silikatów. W obu w tabeli masz telefony Warszawskie do dystrybutora. 
Fabryce nie zależy na informowaniu Cię o dystrybutorach itp. i zabawie w detal. Oni sprzedają składom budowlanym całe wielkie partie a jeden TIR nie do końca och interesuje. Może ten link Ci pomoże. Jak nie chcesz brać całego TIRa to zawsze warto wziąć kogoś z 'usług transportowych' żeby te dwie czy trzy palety przewiózł na miejsce.

----------


## marika77

Przeczytałam kilkanascie ostatnich stron tego wątku ale nie napotkałam sie na pytanie-rozterke czy murowac na zaprawe czy na klej? które rozwiązanie jest tańsze i jakie ma + i -. Gdzieś chyba przeczytałam, że murując na klej jest mniejszy mostek termiczny, ale ja zmaierzam dac grubo styro na ściane więc nie wiem czy to ma większe znaczenie. Jesli murowanei na zaprawe jest tańsze ( a tak przypuszczam) to może lepiej ta zaoszczędzona kase wydac na lepszy lub dodatkowy styro na ściane. Co o tym myslicie?

----------


## Elfir

ja kleiłam na klej, bo projekt był dostosowany do wielkości bloczków, dzięki czemu nie trzeba było ciąć czy dokupywać półbloczków/cegieł.

----------


## owip2001

tylko na klej

----------


## leniin

kleilem na klej szybko i tanio

----------


## Elfir

poza tym ściany są wówczas równe i nie trzeba grubo tynkować.

----------


## marika77

tylko na klej i tylko na klej...
a dlaczego? Bo tak wmawiaja w folderach reklamowych producenci klejów czy sa jakies inne argumenty?

Na pewno mur wygląda estetyczniej jak jest murowany na klej, choć to w praktyce żaden argument. Na pewno wymaga to większej precyzji od murarza, choc to tez chyba nie istotne z punktu widzenia całego domu. Czy taniej? Jak znam życie to nie, bo za tą sieczke (czyt: marketing) i wygode, czystośc na budowie napewno sobie doliczają. Ja nie liczyłam ile zuzywa się zaprawy a ile kleju i jaki jest koszt zaprawy a jaki kleju, ale domyslam się że producenci klejów sobie to policzyli i zapewne jest to system droższy. Może ktos liczył i podzieli sie wynikami  :smile: 
Nie jestem przeciwniczką kleju i dostrzegam jego zalety, ale sa to raczej zalety dla osób, która chcą stanąć przed swoim domem w stanie surowym i wzdychac jakie to estetyczne i czyste ściany mają, bo jak sie je obłozy tynkiem od wewnątrz a styropianem od zewnątrz to każdy zapomina jak te mury wyglądały na surowo.
Rónośc ścian chyba tez bardziej zalezy-tak mi sie wydaje- od murarza niz od metody, bo dobry murarz i na zaprawie wymuruje równo i pionowo a kiepskiemu źle wyjdzie pierwsza warstwa i reszta ściany ucieknie o 2cm i tynkarz tez będzie musiał prostowac ściany ładując na nie niezliczone kilogramy materiału.
Nie chce wbijac kija w mrowisko ale chętnie poznałabym jakies konkretne wady i zalety murowania na klej i zaprawe

----------


## miloszenko

Tylko na klej bo tak jest szybciej, dokladniej i sciana jest lepiej izolowana. Material jest na tyle dokladny (przynajmniej ja taki mialem), ze murowanie na zaprawe to nieporozumienie. Wystarczy pierwszy poziom solidnie wyprowadzic i juz. Jesli sciana bedzie slabo ocieplona (lub wcale) to grubosc spoiny ma znaczacy wplyw na izolacyjnosc sciany. A za zaprawa to przemawia chyba tylko lenistwo murarza.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marika77

A czy macie jakies doświadczenia w kwestii ceny za wymurowanie na klej i na zaprawe? Czy ekipy za którąś z tych metod cenią się więcej lub mniej? Czytałam o systemie dryfix do pustaków ceramicznych, czyli cos podobnego do kleju i tam ponoc to przyspiesza prace czyli może ekipy wyceniaja taniej murowanie na taka cienkowarstwowa spoine. Czy w przypadku klejenia silikatów ktos zauwazył taka zaleznośc? Może klej jest droższy ale ekipa przez to taniej bierze. To byłby spory argument za klejeniem.

----------


## grzeniu666

*marika*, wszyscy polecają klej bo jest drożej i gorzej. Logiczne?

----------


## marika77

> *marika*, wszyscy polecają klej bo jest drożej i gorzej. Logiczne?


Ale tez nie padl żaden konkretny argument, bo czystość muru to niewielki argument

----------


## grzeniu666

> Ale tez nie padl żaden konkretny argument, bo czystość muru to niewielki argument


"szybko i tanio, szybciej, dokladniej (nie trzeba grubo tynkować), sciana jest lepiej izolowana"
 :bash:  no rzeczywiście...

Jakbyś przeczytała cały temat, znalazłabyś więcej żadnych konkretnych argumentów, również zużycie (dużo drogo)

----------


## marika77

No włąsnei przeszukuje ten wątek od początku i szukam na forum innych wątków i narazie jedyne argumenty jakie znajduje to to że czysto, szybko. A zwłaszcza czystko, że mury sa ładniejsze. O taniości piszą tyle, że klejem jest drożej lub niewiele drożej ale to sa posty z 2004 roku więc nt kosztów akurat będą zapewne mocno nieaktualne.
Jak murarz nie zgubi pionu to fakt, że ściana na klej będzie równiejsza ale co będzie jak zgubi pion...? Jak to skorygować? Tynkiem bo na kleju juz nie.
Co do izolacji to spotkałam sie z glosem, że silikaty maja tak kiepska izolacyjnośc, że grubsza zaprawa niewiele tu zmienia. I tak trzeba dac grubo styro i tak. Niezaleznie czy się kleiło czy na tradycyjna zaprawe.
Może sie myle albo nie przykładam takiej wagi co inni do tych argumentów jakie padły więc szukam dalej i czekam. Może ktos mnie jeszcze zaskoczy  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

na kleju łatwo zmienić pion, bo starczy puknąć i odspoić bloczek, a następnie na nowo go przykleić.
Przy zaprawie trudniej utrzymać pion, i w związku z tym dłużej się muruje, bo każdą warstwę trzeba sprawdzać i poziomować.

----------


## Aedifico

> Tylko na klej bo tak jest szybciej, dokladniej i sciana jest lepiej izolowana. Material jest na tyle dokladny (przynajmniej ja taki mialem), ze murowanie na zaprawe to nieporozumienie. Wystarczy pierwszy poziom solidnie wyprowadzic i juz. Jesli sciana bedzie slabo ocieplona (lub wcale) to grubosc spoiny ma znaczacy wplyw na izolacyjnosc sciany. A za zaprawa to przemawia chyba tylko lenistwo murarza.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


W silikatach grubość spoiny ma wpływ na przenikanie ciepła? To jakiś żart?

----------


## fotohobby

> Tylko na klej bo tak jest szybciej, dokladniej i sciana jest lepiej izolowana.


To może ma znaczenie przy gazobetonie, ale nie silce, która ma przewodność cieplną taką, jak zaprawa...




> Jesli sciana bedzie slabo ocieplona (lub wcale) to grubosc spoiny ma znaczacy wplyw na izolacyjnosc sciany. A za zaprawa to przemawia chyba tylko lenistwo murarza.


Sciana z silikatów nieocieplona ??

----------


## gall86

Z tego co wyczytałem murowanie silka w połączeniu z zaprawą murarską zwiększa jej wytrzymałość (apropo budowania domu na terenach zagronozych tapnieciami, itp.)
Klejem na pewno jest szybciej, czyściej i wygodniej  (teściu murarz tak twierdzi).

Mam natomiast inne pytanie odnośnie silki. Czy postawienie domu wymaga natychmiastowego pokrycia zewnętrznego, czy też można poczekać sezon, dwa z pokryciem? Wiem, że dla ceramiki to nie problem.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Co do izolacji to spotkałam sie z glosem, że silikaty maja tak kiepska izolacyjnośc, że grubsza zaprawa niewiele tu zmienia. I tak trzeba dac grubo styro i tak. Niezaleznie czy się kleiło czy na tradycyjna zaprawe.
> Może sie myle albo nie przykładam takiej wagi co inni do tych argumentów jakie padły więc szukam dalej i czekam. Może ktos mnie jeszcze zaskoczy


Witaj. Moim zdaniem szukasz dziury w calym. Bo budowa domu nie sprowadza się jedynie do kwestii ceny za 1m2. Jesli chcesz murować tradycyjnie silikaty, to muruj. Koszt jednego worka kleju jest bardzo zróżnicowany.Tak na szybko: np. STYRMANN ST 50 to jakies 14zł, Alpol AZ 110 jakieś 23zł a Ytong  jakieś 26zł wszystko za worek 25kg. na 1m2 schodzi 6-7kg takiego kleju. (zwracam uwagę że piszę około bo jednemu wystarczy spoina cieńsza, inny nawali 5mm itp.)  Daje to wynik około 3,5m2 muru z paczki kleju. Czyli koszty kleju to przy Styrmanie 4zł/1m2, Alpol 6,6zł/1m2 a Ytong 7,5zł/1m2. Koszt 1m2 ściany z silikatów Sil-Pro to: w wersji U24L (250x240x220) to 18 bloczków po 2,48zł  to niecałe 45zł + klej, przy bloczkach U24L(D) (250x240x248 ) to 16 bloczków po 2,78zł daje również niecałe 45zł/m2 plus klej. czyli średnio 1m2 ściany z silikatów wyniesie jakieś 52zł/m2. Teraz zaprawy murarskie. Np. Alpol AZ103 cena 7zł/25kg. Wydajność zapraw murarskiech to jakieś 15-20kg zaprawy na każde 10mm grubości zaprawy (od razu piszę około bo zaraz znajdzie się jakiś 'aptekarz' który wykaże mi groszową pomyłkę). Tak więc ich realne zuzycie zależy zdecydowanie od umiejętności murarza. A cena 1m2 muru będzie podobna albo odrobinę wyższa od tej murowanej na bazie kleju. Kolejna sprawa. Współczynniki przewodzenia ciepła zaprawy i silikatu sa zbliżone. Dawanie kleju 'super hiper mega pro euro' izolacyjnego termicznie mija się z celem. Co do estetyki ściany. Oczywiście większa będzie przy kleju. Jeśli dla kogoś ilość syfu na ścianach i budowie nie ma znaczenia, jego sprawa. Uważam, że ograniczenie ilości tynku na ścianie to konkretne pieniądze w mojej kieszeni. Ale nie dotyczy to ekipy potrafiacej czysto murować ściany. Poza tym, zaprawa murarska pozwala wznosić ściany (np. działowe) bez docinania na niejednokrotnie idiotyczne wymiary bloczków.  Masz więc konkretne wyliczenie. Jeśli lepiej się poczujesz, w murowanym na zaprawę domu, muruj. Ściany konstrukcyjne swojego domu będę pewnie wznosił na klej. Ale jestem pewien, że przy niektorych działówkach nie uniknę zaprawy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

To, że część z was, murowała na klej, nie znaczy że jest to jedynie słuszny wybór.

Ja sam mam dom wymurowany na klej (przecież silikaty, to musi być klej - tak wówczas myślałem) i, w sumie, żałuję.
Bez sensu był ten klej. Kolejny budowałbym na zaprawę.
Fajnie się o tym myśli - równiutkie bloczki, cieniutka warstwa kleju, czysto, szybko, schludnie. Jak klocki Lego. Na tym żerują producenci.
I tylko praktyka budowlana niszczy tę sielankę.

Klej ma większą wytrzymałość na ściskanie, ale słabiej wiąże bloczki. Ma to znaczenie na przykład podczas murowania ścian niestabilizowanych od góry stropem (choćby przy parterówkach).
Grubość kleju jest ograniczona. Ma to znaczenie w przypadku konieczności "dociągnięcia" ścianką do określonej wysokości. Mi, część ścian, murowali dwie ostatnie warstwy na zaprawę, bo wówczas można było podnieść ścianę o sześć centymetrów, bez murowania kolejnej warstwy jakość dziwacznie dociętych bloczków.

Anegdotka.
_W hurtowni pytali mi się, czy chcę klej szary, czy biały?
A czy się różnią? - pytam
Biały jest droższy.
I? Coś w zamian? - dociekam
Inwestorzy często biorą biały, ponieważ ładniej wygląda na ścianie._
Nie żartuję. Dokładnie taką rozmowę przeprowadziłem w hurtowni.
To świadczy, jaka jest świadomość inwestorów. Zresztą, argumenty, jakie padły kilka postów wyżej, wydają się to potwierdzać.

Szybciej? O ile O dwa dni? Przy, co najmniej, rocznym cyklu budowy domu?
Lepsza izolacyjność? Przy silikatach? To nie najlepiej świadczy o zorientowaniu w temacie autora wypowiedzi.
Łatwiej? Dla murarzy, którzy wymurowali kilkaset domów na zaprawę i kilka na klej?

_"na kleju łatwo zmienić pion, bo starczy puknąć i odspoić bloczek, a następnie na nowo go przykleić."
_Niestety - puknąć i się odspaja.
_"Przy zaprawie trudniej utrzymać pion, i w związku z tym dłużej się muruje, bo każdą warstwę trzeba sprawdzać i poziomować."_
Elfir, ale to problem murarzy. Przecież żaden nie obniży ceny, dlatego że mu się łatwiej (co samo w sobie jest dość odważnym stwierdzeniem) muruje.

Reasumując.
Jeśli masz ekipę obytą w kleju, wyposażoną w odpowiedni sprzęt i nalegającą na klej, to bierz klej.
Jeśli ekipa twierdzi, że im wszystko jedno, to znaczy że wolą murować na zaprawę i nie ma sensu katować ich i siebie klejem.
Oczywiście jest to tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Czy postawienie domu wymaga natychmiastowego pokrycia zewnętrznego, czy też można poczekać sezon, dwa z pokryciem? Wiem, że dla ceramiki to nie problem.


Nie wymaga. Dużo gorsze właściwości nasiąkania wodą ma Gazobeton, chłonący jak gąbka. Silikat od biedy możesz zostawić nieotynkowany na zawsze, ale na ogrzewanie wydasz wtedy 'odrobinę'  :big lol:  więcej

----------


## marika77

Dzieki za konstruktywne i wyczerpujące opinie.
Praktycznie powaliły cała dotychczasową argumentacje. Ze swojej strony dodam, że argument czystości, łatwości i szybkości budowy ma znaczenie jesli ktos muruje samemu, bo jesli robi to ekipa to chyba nie ma sie specjalnie przejmowac ich komfortem pracy a jednoczesnie jak maja cos upaprac zaprawą to i tak upaprają tyle, że klejem. Poza tym jak ktos muruje samemu to będzie jeszcze dbał o normatywne zuzycie kleju a jak robi to ekipa, zwłaszcza jakas niechlujna to zużycie może sie okazac 2-3x większe bo ich najczęściej mało interesują koszty jakie pokrywa inwestor
Czy moja ekipa woli murować na klej czy zwykła zaprawe to tego jeszcze nie wiem

----------


## Elfir

Ja mam tak czyste i równe ściany, że mogłabym obyć się na niektórych bez tynku. Myślę, że właśnie kotłownię, składzik i garderoby tylko pomaluję. 
A poza tym, jak pisałam, mój projekt domu był wyliczany na grubości bloczków. Gdybym murowała na zaprawę nie zmieściłabym się w zaplanowanych wysokościach kondygnacji.

Poza tym mój majster różnicował cenę w zależności od rozwiązań systemowych (murowanie tradycyjne było droższe) - dla niego konieczność murowania dodatkowych warstw by wyrównywać poziom to jeden dzień dłużej pracy. Podobnie z nadprożami i ich deskowaniem.

----------


## Raźny

W moim odczuciu najważniejsza różnica to czas przygotowywania zaprawy i kleju do użycia.

Worek kleju wsypuje do kastry, wlewam odmierzoną ilość wody i mieszam wiertarką z mieszadłem zgodnie z instrukcją na worku. Wszystko robię w kastrze na "ścianie". W oczekiwaniu na przyłącze. Zasilane z agregatu za 199zł w najbliższym markecie.

Zaprawa. Dwa warianty. Albo gotowa w workach i procedura ta sama co w kleju. 

Albo dla ortodoksów. Betoniarka, dostęp najczęściej do siły - często na pożyczkę od sąsiada. Trzeba jakoś nawiązać stosunki sąsiedzkie więc czemu nie zacząć od drobnej pożyczki  :big grin:  , wywrotka piachu, cement w workach, woda wiaderko, łopata i rzecz jasna taczka do transportu od betoniarki do kastry. Przy czym taczka i jej trzeźwy operator jest najważniejszy. Jak marna i jej operator nie przeszkolony to połowę zaprawy zostawia po drodze nim dojedzie do kastry. Do tego doświadczenie na oko Pana Kazia - tu uznanie z mej strony! Ile czego wrzucić do betoniarki i ile mieszać aby się kleiło do cegły. Dodać należy czas na wykonanie zaprawy i przeładowanie jej do kastry. Pan Kazio jako, że dłużej i ciężej poprosi o napoje chłodzące. co często dodatkowo obciąża budżet inwestora. Przy czym wiecha to pikuś... Pisane z doświadczeń naocznych u sąsiada. Pozdrawiam z tego miejsca mojego anielskiego sąsiada  :welcome: 

PS: Uciążliwy i długi hałas przy betoniarce i brak zrozumienia w oczach sąsiadów, że znajomość zaczyna od takiego uprzykrzania im życia na leżaku... Jeśli nie budujesz w szczerym polu czas budowy ma znaczenie.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Dwa warianty. Albo gotowa w workach i procedura ta sama co w kleju. 
> Albo dla ortodoksów. Betoniarka (...)


Jest jeszcze trzecie rozwiązanie, dla sprawnej i dużej ekipy, zamawiasz gotową zaprawę w betoniarni.  :wink:

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Sciana z silikatów nieocieplona ??


A żebyś wiedział. Na wschodzie silikaty to bardzo popularny materiał budowlany. Oczywiście głównie cegła, ale i bloczki się pojawiają ostatnio. Wielopiętrowe bloki z tego stoją i nikt nie ociepla, bo opał niedrogi, wiec kto by sobie głowę zawracał  :smile:  . A że fachowcy tam są i to nie wąscy, to taki budyneczek bialutki a cegła wymurowana równiutko jak klinkier i zaprawa idealnie ułożona że nikt o dodatkowych fugach czy czymś takim nie myśli. Bajka proszę Pana szanownego.

----------


## TINEK

Witam

Głos poparcia dla *Pawelpiwowarczyk*
Też mam na klej, ale że budowałem ściany w roku 2007 co to wszystkiego brakowało, po postawieniu ścian nośnych wyliczyłem z majstrem że na działówki zabraknie kleju, nie było od ręki w hurtowni, wiec działówki wymurowane na zaprawę z betoniarki. I co? z perspektywy, różnic nie ma, ładne ściany pokrył tynk i ocieplenie i nie widać, działowki na zaprawie też były równe i czyste.
Wtedy w 2007 liczyłem, że klej mnie wyniósł drożej ponad 1000 zł, ale wtedy  tez się zachwycałem jak to fajnie na klej.
Polecam klej, niech każdy ma tę chwilkę zachwytu  :wink:

----------


## rpoz

> Dzieki za konstruktywne i wyczerpujące opinie.
> Praktycznie powaliły cała dotychczasową argumentacje. Ze swojej strony dodam, że argument czystości, łatwości i szybkości budowy ma znaczenie jesli ktos muruje samemu, bo jesli robi to ekipa to chyba nie ma sie specjalnie przejmowac ich komfortem pracy a jednoczesnie jak maja cos upaprac zaprawą to i tak upaprają tyle, że klejem. Poza tym jak ktos muruje samemu to będzie jeszcze dbał o normatywne zuzycie kleju a jak robi to ekipa, zwłaszcza jakas niechlujna to zużycie może sie okazac 2-3x większe bo ich najczęściej mało interesują koszty jakie pokrywa inwestor
> Czy moja ekipa woli murować na klej czy zwykła zaprawe to tego jeszcze nie wiem


Zgadzam się z wcześniejszym postem, że jeśli ekipie nie robi różnicy i biorą podobną cenę od metra to lepiej na zaprawę. Ja osobiście murowałem na klej ponieważ murowałem samemu. Wtedy sprawa jest o wiele prostsza niż na zaprawę bo wystarczy dosłownie paleta kleju. Koszty podobne ewentualnie można dokładnie policzyć co zresztą i tak trzeba zrobić aby wiedzieć ile zamówić materiału. 

Dodam, że do murowania klej trzeba się przyłożyć i z tym może być różnie. Przez pierwsze dwa dni murowania miałem dwóch murarzy ale musiałem ich wyrzucić. Wyglądało to tak, że jeden rozciągał klej na kilku metrach muru a drugi układał bloczki. Niestety kleju kładki za mało (za mała ząbki w pacy) i było bardzo gorąco więc jak ten drugi dochodził do końca to klej już był prawie suchy i efekt był taki, że mogłem następnego dnia zdejmować te bloczki rękami bez wysiłku. Drugi problem był taki, że w narożnikach i tam gdzie bloczki były nacinane nie chcieli łączyć bloczków na zwykłą zaprawę - po prostu zostawiali czasami centymetrową szparę. Widać nie byli przekonani  :Smile:  Dodam na koniec, że bloczki nie są idealnie jednakowe. Nawet jeśli pierwsza warstwa jest idealnie równa to na kolejnych już może wyjść problem i powstaną szpary bo jeden bloczek jest trochę wyższy a drugi trochę niższy (bloczki były z Ludyni). Trzeba przy kleju wykazać się elementarną starannością.

----------


## Pixie

Trochę nie na temat, ale nie mogę znaleźć: czym różni się Silka M od Silki E? Czy to po prostu nowsza wersja? W kosztorysie mam Silkę M24 i to za 5,58 zł/szt. Dom piętrowy. Na stronie Xelli widzę tylko Silkę E (z dziurami na przewody).

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Silka E to niby "nowość" specjalnie pod kleje. Długość bloczka to 33cm a jego wysokość 19,8cm daje 2mm na zaprawę. Dodatkowo mają rozmieszczone modularnie co 16,7 cm wewnętrzne kanały, umożliwiające prowadzenie wiązki instalacji w pionach bez konieczności bruzdowania ścian
Silka M jesli dobrze pamiętam to system polecany pod zaprawę, wysokość 19cm bloczka daje 1cm na grubość zaprawy murarskiej. Różnią się też wymiarami. 

Pixie, pamiętaj że nie pod Wrocławiem w Godzikowicach jest fabryka Sil-Pro  (Ich oferta ) produkująca dobrej jakości wyroby silikatowe. (budują z nich między innymi stadion na Maślicach). Za cenę jednego bloczka Xela masz dwa Sil-Pro, (Pierwsze z brzegu na Allegro)  Możesz sobie wybrac czy bloczek pełny czy też bloczek drążony. Ceny bardzo dobre, mają transport. Xela jest przereklamowana.  :wink:  Pozdrawiam. W razie czego, pisz na priv.

----------


## owip2001

linki nie działają

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Działają  :wink:  Poprawiłem

----------


## duss

Mam takie szybkie pytanie........ Silka 24 + 30 cm styro to dobre rozwiazanie?

----------


## miloszenko

> Mam takie szybkie pytanie........ Silka 24 + 30 cm styro to dobre rozwiazanie?


Hmm, na tak zadane pytanie mozna roznie odpowiedziec:

Zle, 40 cm styro lepsze  :smile: 

Dobre, nawet bardzo, zwlaszcza do niektorych systemow grzewczych.

Zle dla innych systemow  :smile: , itp. itd.

Czy silka 24 czy inna nie ma wieszkego znaczenia (mozna silka 18 wtedy dostaniesz wiecej m2 w ramach tej samej bryly budynku. Liczy sie ilosc izolacji, ale 50 cm styro juz nie wyglada za dobrze a i nie ma specjalnie uzasadnienia ekonomicznego. Grubosc styro powinienes dobrac wg zapotrzebowania domu na cieplo i kosztow ogrzewania (ew. jak nie jestes pewien dawaj styro do akceptowalnej wizualnie grubosci).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## duss

Poprostu jeszcze koncze projekt domu i ma to znaczenie co do "powierzchni zabudowy domu" i jak sie zdecyduje na 20cm to bede mial problem z daniem 30cm bo sie bryla zwiekszy ;( - wiec chce dobrze dobrac parametry...

a za ogrzewanie to zawsze domownicy chca placic malo  :wink:  (proste ze wtedy PC bedzie miala lzej  :wink:

----------


## R&K

TY sie nas nie pytaj tylko sam sobie odpowiedz w co celujesz 
dom 3,5 czy 7 litrowy
ja mam 20+30 i jest super 
ale tak jak pisze Arturo rozwiazanie 18+25 ma dobrze wywazony stosunek ceny do jakosci

Konrad

----------


## duss

Raczej udeze w silke 24 + 30 styro.... dom bedzie mial ok 250m2 uzytkowej.

*Arturo72* - dlaczego nie PC?? - gazu u mnie brak, wegiel odpada, a prad moze wyjsc drogo.

----------


## R&K

przy dobrej izolacji bierz na biomasę + bufor ciepła = tanio inwestycyjnie i tanio eksploatacyjnie

----------


## marika77

> Raczej udeze w silke 24 + 30 styro.... dom bedzie mial ok 250m2 uzytkowej.


A czemu chcesz dac mur grubości 24cm? nie wiem co budujesz ale jesli to nie jakis bunkier to zapewne konstrukcyjnie 18cm wystarczy, a więc w jakim celu dawać mur grubszy o 6cm? jakie korzyści to ma Ci dać?

----------


## dpo

myslicie ze sie nada na dzialowki ?
http://allegro.pl/cegly-cegla-rozbio...977693175.html
dzieki

----------


## R&K

te jaśniejsze - są suche wiec OK - gorzej z tymi ciemnymi - trzeba byłoby je dotknąć - wyglądają na mokre - a silka  pijawka  pić potrafi

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Co do kleju, u mnie wyszło 15 worków na parter. W hurtowni wyliczyli 45 worków po 25kg. Na poddasze 30 worków według składu, ale mam jeszcze nieukończone więc nie jestem w stanie podać ilości. Ponadto bloczki 12 lekko smarowałem także w pionie.

----------


## pawel1025

Witam,

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma doświadczenia z silką w scianie trójwarstwowej? 
Jaką zastosowaliście grubość warstwy nośnej, ocieplenia i elewacji?
Intersują mnie opcje elewacji pod tynk, jakie kształtki silikatowe znajdą zastosowanie..

----------


## owip2001

poczytaj to

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ek-Rydz%C3%B3w

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> myslicie ze sie nada na dzialowki ?
> http://allegro.pl/cegly-cegla-rozbio...977693175.html
> dzieki


A nie lepiej kupić sobie bloczki, choćby te? U11.5LD zobacz jakie mają wymiary! Ewentualnie taniej bloczek U12L Chyba że wolisz cieńsze ścianki to możesz kupić takie U8L Te cegły są rozbiórkowe. Nie znasz pochodzenia. Może z domu, może z nieotynkowanej obory. Poza tym, w tej cenie bloczków nie zastanawiałbym się nawet, dolicz do tego cenę zaprawy i wyjdzie ci dwa razy drozej niż z funkiel nówek bloczków.  :yes:

----------


## dpo

dzieki ElwoodWroclaw

nie wiesz czy te bloczki dobrze trzymaja wymiary ? (kilka osob na forum narzekalo na rodzimych producentow i wybierali z uwagi na jakosc wymiarow Xelle).

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> nie wiesz czy te bloczki dobrze trzymaja wymiary ? (kilka osob na forum narzekalo na rodzimych producentow i wybierali z uwagi na jakosc wymiarow Xelle).


Xella moim zadaniem jest przereklamowana. Ale moim, żeby zaraz ktoś się nie poczuł  :wink: 
Bloczki Sil-Pro z tego co widziałem i murowałem trzymały wymiary i były dobrej jakości. No i cenę mają przystępną. W Xella płacisz na pensje całemu europejskiemu koncernowi i połowie pośredników  :wink:  Polecam rodzime. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## pawel1025

Budował ktoś z was sciany piwnicy z Silikaty F25 zamiast tradycyjnymi bloczkami betonowymi?
Ciekawi mnie ten nowy produkt, nie trzeba tynkować scian wewnętrznych przy murowaniu na cienka spoinę.
Estetycznie wyglada interesujaco, ale czy da rade wytrzymałościowo i nie będzię nasiakać woda.
Proszę o opinie czy ktoś się odważył murować sciany piwnic z F25.

----------


## R&K

jak dobrze zabezpieczysz - to nie beda nasiakac , wytrzymalosciowo musza byc OK

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! Ja jestem kilka godzin przed zamówieniem silikatów. Wybieramy między dwoma ofertami, które jeszcze się klarują.
U mnie w/g projektu będą silikaty 24cm w piwnicy identyczne jak na ścianach zewnętrznych, na to styrodur i warstwa dociskowa z betonu lanego.

----------


## pawel1025

do zuita62

Ściana dociskowa z betonu lanego w/g projektu przychodzi u was na ściany piwnicy, bezpośrednio na styrodur?
Jeśli tak to pewnie spory koszt robienia szalunku na wszystkie ściany? A jaka grubość tego lanego betonu?
Ciekawe z czego wynika zastosowanie dodatkowo lanego betonu? 
Może "regularne" silikaty (nie F25) murowane na ściany piwnicy muszą być dodatkowo wzmocnione?
Z tego co pisze producent nowe silikaty F25 dedykowane na ściany piwnic mają specjalne wyżłobienia (jedno na bloczek)
w które można włożyć stal celem wzmocnienia ścian.
Myślałem ze styrodur możne bezpośrednio stykać się z gruntem, (ewentualnie folia kubełkowa) bez konieczności 
robienia dodatkowej warstwy dociskowej z betonu?
Planujecie pełne podpiwniczenie budynku całkowicie zagłębione w gruncie?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> czy da rade wytrzymałościowo i nie będzię nasiakać woda.


Spokojnie możesz murować. Nasiąkliwość silikatów jest mniejsza niż np. mieszanki dla bloczków M6 stosowanych do budowy ścian fundamentowych. Podobnie zresztą sprawa się ma odnośnie zaprawy. 
Silikat, nawet jeśli 'złapie' trochę wilgoci, to ona go utwardzi. Wapno, przereaguje i pojawi się np. kalcyt. (proces chemiczny przypominający te zachodzące w piaskowcach z lepikami wapiennymi). A co do wytrzymałości... przewyższa wszystkie standardowe bloczki betonowe używane do budowy fundamentów.

----------


## ziuta62

Prawdopodobnie tak mam to zaprojektowane bo działkę mam ze spadkiem. Piwnica tylko pod 1/3 domu. Północna część piwnicy  osadzona w gruncie, reszta wyniesiona stopniowo ponad. Ściana dociskowa ma jakieś 10-12cm.Nie widziałam projektu z tymi szczegółami , dostałam tylko wykaz bloczków,bo mam dobrą ofertę cenową na teraz. Myślę, że ta ścianka może być powodem rodzaju gruntu również. Projektant opierał się na analizie geologiczniej.Grunt gliniasto-kamienisty. Podhale stety i niestety. Fundamenty i piwnica muszą byc solidniej osadzone.
Forumowicz Nabial ma takie zastosowanie. W ogóle jego dziennik budowy krótki i zwięzły,ale można się dużo dowiedzieć. Sympatyczny i konkretny gość swoją drogą. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## suomi

Ja w kwestii ocieplenia.

Plan na ścianę zewnętrzną w moim przypadku jest taki - Silikat 18 cm + Styropian 20cm
Silikat będę mieć taki:


Rozmawiałem z potencjalnym wykonawcą SSO i on twierdzi, że może być problem z prawidłowym ociepleniem takiej ściany (tj. konkretnie z mocowaniem kołków ścianie z materiału z dziurami  :smile:  ). On polecał MAX'a, ale z tego co zdążyłem przeczytać to w tej czerwonej cegle też kiepsko się te kołeczki trzymają...

Z drugiej strony zastanawiam się, czy w ogóle mam się czym martwić - bo gdzieś na forum znalazłem opinię, że małych powierzchni się nawet nie kołkuje - tylko na klej i jazda do przodu... Pytanie czy jest to sprawdzona metoda (przy 20cm styropianu) i jak wg. waszej wiedzy najlepiej byłoby wykonać takie ocieplenie.

Nie mam za bardzo ochoty zmieniać mojej koncepcji co do materiału (na 24cm MAX czy BK) i zmieniać rysunki w projekcie jeśli okaże się, że da się całą operację przeprowadzić solidnie z użyciem silikatów. Wielu z was mieszka w takich domach i jak mniemam są czymś ocieplone przecież  :smile: 

PS. Proszę bądźcie łaskawi dla tego fachowca  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

Polecenie nr 1 - zmienic fchowca  :smile: 
Polecenie nr 2: niech ten specjalista postawi obok siebie bloczek silki i ceramiki i niech sie w wierci w oba przy Tobie, ja rezultat tego testu znam, za to chetnie zobaczylbym jego mine  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dpo

bez kolkowania to mozesz jak masz parterowke - nie slyszalem zeby ktos kleil 20cm w pietrowym domu .

----------


## R&K

> Polecenie nr 1 - zmienic fchowca 
> Polecenie nr 2: niech ten specjalista postawi obok siebie bloczek silki i ceramiki i niech sie w wierci w oba przy Tobie, ja rezultat tego testu znam, za to chetnie zobaczylbym jego mine


100% prawdy 
ja kilka godzin spędziłem na robieniu dziury o średnicy 35 cm w murze 25 cm
wierciłem wiertarką otwory co 2 cm na głębokość ok 15 cm- takie sito i bloczek cały był 

jeśli parterówka śmiało na kleju możesz jechać

----------


## suomi

Gwoli ścisłości buduję domek z poddaszem użytkowym (z dwoma wykuszami do ocieplenia).

Jakieś porady / spostrzeżenia co do samego ocieplenia Silki 20cm styropianem ?

----------


## R&K

same wykusze nie maja nic tu do rzeczy 
ja tez mam parterówkę z poddaszem użytkowym i dawałem 30 cm na Tytanie

----------


## fraydi

> A czemu chcesz dac mur grubości 24cm? nie wiem co budujesz ale jesli to nie jakis bunkier to zapewne konstrukcyjnie 18cm wystarczy, a więc w jakim celu dawać mur grubszy o 6cm? jakie korzyści to ma Ci dać?


No właśnie... ja buduję tylko 115m2 dom z poddaszem, a poczynając od projektanta (który wkońcu wyrysował tylko ściany zewnętrzne z N18 ) a na majstrach kończąc - nikt nawet nie chce słyszeć o 18cm. min.24 i kropka... nasłuchałem się o niestabilnościach, odchyleniach na wiatrach, itp, itd...

Może czyta ten temat jakiś konstruktor i powie jak to jest faktycznie. Czym jest zagrożona ściana o tej grubości porównując np. do pustaka 24cm??

----------


## Aedifico

> No właśnie... ja buduję tylko 115m2 dom z poddaszem, a poczynając od projektanta (który wkońcu wyrysował tylko ściany zewnętrzne z N18 ) a na majstrach kończąc - nikt nawet nie chce słyszeć o 18cm. min.24 i kropka... nasłuchałem się o niestabilnościach, odchyleniach na wiatrach, itp, itd...
> 
> Może czyta ten temat jakiś konstruktor i powie jak to jest faktycznie. Czym jest zagrożona ściana o tej grubości porównując np. do pustaka 24cm??


Wszystko zależy od przypadku, rozstawu ścian poprzecznych, wysokości ścian, rodzaju stropu itd. - nie ma jednej odpowiedzi bez analizy przypadku.

----------


## fraydi

> Wszystko zależy od przypadku, rozstawu ścian poprzecznych, wysokości ścian, rodzaju stropu itd. - nie ma jednej odpowiedzi bez analizy przypadku.


już odpowiadam.

projekt: http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...756_opisogolny poszerzony o 0,5m na korzyść garażu i kotłowni. stop monolityczny lany grubość 13cm - zbrojenie fi12 co 12cm w pionie i fi10 co 15cm w poziomie.

Tak jak pisałem: ściany zewnętrzne N18, nośne wewnętrzne N24.

Ławy: grubość 40cm, szerokość 60cm dla ścian zewnętrznych zbrojenie 3xfi10 górą i dołem, wewnętrzne 70cm zbrojone 3xfi12 górą i dołem.

Fundament monolityczny szerokość 24cm.

----------


## Aedifico

Gdyby to było takie proste  :smile:  Ferowanie wyroków w tym przypadku wymagałoby analizy projektu wraz z przeliczeniami a tego nikt na forum nie zrobi choćby potrafił.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> No właśnie... ja buduję tylko 115m2 dom z poddaszem, a poczynając od projektanta (który wkońcu wyrysował tylko ściany zewnętrzne z N18 ) a na majstrach kończąc - nikt nawet nie chce słyszeć o 18cm. min.24 i kropka... nasłuchałem się o niestabilnościach, odchyleniach na wiatrach, itp, itd...
> 
> Może czyta ten temat jakiś konstruktor i powie jak to jest faktycznie. Czym jest zagrożona ściana o tej grubości porównując np. do pustaka 24cm??


Silka 18 moze byc uzyta do postawienia do 4 pieter. Musisz znalesc konstruktora, ktory Ci to przeliczy, jak nie mozesz to skontaktuj sie z Xella oni poleca swojego technologa, jak nie to napisz do mnie na priv mam do niego namiary.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fraydi

> Silka 18 moze byc uzyta do postawienia do 4 pieter. Musisz znalesc konstruktora, ktory Ci to przeliczy, jak nie mozesz to skontaktuj sie z Xella oni poleca swojego technologa, jak nie to napisz do mnie na priv mam do niego namiary.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


No właśnie nie jest to podobno takie proste, bo silka jest niesamowicie odporna na ściskanie, ale wszyscy obawiają się że ta grubość może powodować niestabilność w "szczególnych" przypadkach. I tu jest pies pogrzebany...

----------


## miloszenko

> No właśnie nie jest to podobno takie proste, bo silka jest niesamowicie odporna na ściskanie, ale wszyscy obawiają się że ta grubość może powodować niestabilność w "szczególnych" przypadkach. I tu jest pies pogrzebany...


Brzmi to niestety jak strach przed nieznanym. Wyslalem Ci na priv namiary na technologa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marika77

Ponoć mur szerokości 18cm jest podatny nie tyle naściskanie co na ochylenia od pionu, czy jakoś tak-kiedyś architekt mi to tłumaczył. Sama mam budynek bardzo nietypowy bo niewielki powierzchniowo w zabudowie ale wysoki i mam mur 18cm bo na takim mi zależało i tylko silka była w stanie przenosić takei obciążenia. Też myśle, że ci co nie chcą słyszeć o murze 18cm to się boją niestandardowych rozwiązań. Trzeba wziąć pod uwage, że silka 18cm jest klasy 15, 20 i 25 więc jak się domyślam można z niej murowac budynki pewnei z 6 a może i wiecej kondygnacji więc Twój domek z poddaszem nie powinien być wielkim wyzwaniem i dla konstruktora i dla murarzy

----------


## miloszenko

> Ponoć mur szerokości 18cm jest podatny nie tyle naściskanie co na ochylenia od pionu, czy jakoś tak-kiedyś architekt mi to tłumaczył. Sama mam budynek bardzo nietypowy bo niewielki powierzchniowo w zabudowie ale wysoki i mam mur 18cm bo na takim mi zależało i tylko silka była w stanie przenosić takei obciążenia. Też myśle, że ci co nie chcą słyszeć o murze 18cm to się boją niestandardowych rozwiązań. Trzeba wziąć pod uwage, że silka 18cm jest klasy 15, 20 i 25 więc jak się domyślam można z niej murowac budynki pewnei z 6 a może i wiecej kondygnacji więc Twój domek z poddaszem nie powinien być wielkim wyzwaniem i dla konstruktora i dla murarzy


Ponoć od obliczen jest konstruktor, architekci w wiekszosci to sie tykac nie chca tego, co nie znaja. Tak samo goraczkowo reaguja na plyte fundamentowa, piane na ocieplenie i pare innych. Konstruktor bierze i liczy i mu wychodzi czy sie da czy nie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pyton79

Witam w projekcje mam silkę e18 ,ale nie napisane czy 15 cz 20.
Pytanie czy kupić pełną czy drązoną?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Witam w projekcje mam silkę e18 ,ale nie napisane czy 15 cz 20.
> Pytanie czy kupić pełną czy drązoną?


drążoną 15 MPa

----------


## bitter

drążona bo lżejsza, 15 bo nie ma potrzeby 20 czy inne powody?

----------


## grzeniu666

> drążona bo lżejsza, 15 bo nie ma potrzeby 20 czy inne powody?


jeszcze tańsza

----------


## pyton79

Dodam ze domek to parterówka z drewnianym stropem

----------


## suomi

> drążona bo lżejsza, 15 bo nie ma potrzeby 20 czy inne powody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał grzeniu666
> 
> 
> jeszcze tańsza


A jak potem w takiej drążonej się wierci dziury rozmaite ? Kołki od styropianu tiekoniecznie (bo jak piszą klejem da radę), ale są inne wiszące rzeczy do zawieszenia (typu piec, szafki, TV itp...) Czy nie lepiej sprawdzi sie 20 - na pewno trudniej trawić w "dziurę"  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

> A jak potem w takiej drążonej się wierci dziury rozmaite ? Kołki od styropianu tiekoniecznie (bo jak piszą klejem da radę), ale są inne wiszące rzeczy do zawieszenia (typu piec, szafki, TV itp...) Czy nie lepiej sprawdzi sie 20 - na pewno trudniej trawić w "dziurę"


Ja wychodzę z założenia, że jak ludzie z ceramiką dają radę (a to dopiero dziurawe, a przy tym kruche) to w tym wypadku nie będzie problemów, trochę ciąłem tego kątówką, dziękuję. Te drążenia są kawałek od lica muru (przekroje do obadania na www producentów), IMO wystarczy.

Pisząc "20" chodzi ci o pełny bloczek? (drążone też są w klasie 20, ta rozumiem tutaj całkiem bez znaczenia)

----------


## R&K

zobaczcie  jak robiłem otwór w silce 35 cm średnica 


musiałem wiercić wiertłem 8lub 10 otwory co 3 cm a i tak trudno było później wykuć resztę

w grupie silikaty 15 na 5 otworów w środku 
a 20 tylko 1 centralnie

----------


## grzeniu666

> w grupie silikaty 15 na 5 otworów w środku 
> a 20 tylko 1 centralnie


ciżbyś znów mylił pełność/drążność bloczka z jego klasą wytrzymałości?  :wink:

----------


## R&K

nie!?

kupowałem i 1 i 2  i wiem/ widziałem czym się różnią

----------


## grzeniu666

> nie!?
> kupowałem i 1 i 2  i wiem/ widziałem czym się różnią


No bo kupiłeś pełną w klasie 20 a drążoną w klasie 15. Ale są też drążone w klasie 20. To osobne cechy.

To tak jakbyś kupił czerwone Ferrari Italia i żółtego Tico, i stwierdził ogólnie że czerwone auta są szybsze  :wink:

----------


## R&K

spierać się nie będę - na stronie tego producent nie pokazuje - trzeba byłoby sprawdzić na składzie budowlanym lub w fabryce

----------


## grzeniu666

> spierać się nie będę - na stronie tego producent nie pokazuje - trzeba byłoby sprawdzić na składzie budowlanym lub w fabryce


Jest choćby w cenniku:
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/download.php?file=254

Wytrzymałość na ściskanie (15/20/25 etc) to jedno, a forma bloczka (N/NP, w Xelli E/ES, w SilPro L/V) to drugie. Jeszcze *suomi* zamówi "20" i mu przywiozą dziurawą  :wink:

----------


## R&K

czyli dobrze napisałem - tylko nie sprecyzowałem - bo faktycznie występują parami 
N 15 i 20 , a w NP 20 i 25 

TY zawsze musisz *grzeniu666* znaleźć dziurę w moim poście hehe  :wink:

----------


## suomi

nie no spoko - ja mam wogóle w projekcie silkę 20MPa, ale chcę ją podmienić na Grupę Silikaty. I tak drapię się po głowie od jakiegoś czasu co wybrać - chyba lepiej jednak tę z jedną dziurą 20Mpa - tj konkretnie NP18 w moim przypadku (na zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne nośne).

pozdr.

----------


## grzeniu666

> nie no spoko - ja mam wogóle w projekcie silkę *20MPa*


Hojnie  :wink:  Ja mam klasę wpisaną min 10 MPa (18cm, piętrowy).

----------


## suomi

> zobaczcie  jak robiłem otwór w silce 35 cm średnica 
> 
> 
> musiałem wiercić wiertłem 8lub 10 otwory co 3 cm a i tak trudno było później wykuć resztę
> 
> w grupie silikaty 15 na 5 otworów w środku 
> a 20 tylko 1 centralnie


W sumie to nie dziwi mnie to że ciężko się przebić. Prawda jest taka, że to jeden z najmocniejszych towarów. Pytanie jak powiesić różne rzeczy jak trafisz na dziury. Ceramika też ma swoje mikro czy tam mini - dziury, ale ma też specjalne kołki. Pytam - bo ciekawy jestem jak to ludzie w praktyce przechodzili np. przy styropianie czy wieszaniu różnych gadżetów na ścianach

----------


## R&K

do najbliższego otworu będziesz miał jakieś 4-5 cm + tynk 
czyli kołek 7-8 cm bedzie samym końcem w orginalnym otworze - nie wpłynie to w żaden sposób na wyrzymałośc powieszonych rzeczy

----------


## marika77

> ja mam wogóle w projekcie silkę 20MPa, ale chcę ją podmienić na Grupę Silikaty. I tak drapię się po głowie od jakiegoś czasu co wybrać - chyba lepiej jednak tę z jedną dziurą 20Mpa - tj konkretnie NP18 w moim przypadku (na zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne nośne).
> 
> pozdr.


A mozna wiedziec czemu masz klase 20? Tak Ci zasugerował projektant czy Ty chce miec taki bufor bezpieczeństwa?

----------


## suomi

> A mozna wiedziec czemu masz klase 20? Tak Ci zasugerował projektant czy Ty chce miec taki bufor bezpieczeństwa?


Tak mam właśnie w projekcie. A dokładnie tak jak poniżej:




> Ściana dwuwarstwowa (gr. 0,38m) murowana z bloczków silikatowych Silka (Xella) o grubości 0,18m ocieplona 20cm warstwą styropianu Platinum Plus (A.=0,031 W/mK) (Termoorganika). Współczynnik przenikania ciepła Uo = 0,15 W/m2K. Pustaki wapienno - piaskowe o wytrzymałości na ściskanie 20,0MPa na zaprawie do cienkich spoin.
> 
> Ściany wewnętrzne:
> Ściana murowana z bloczków silikatowych Silka (Xella) grubości 0,18m. Pustaki wapienno - piaskowe o wytrzymałości na ściskanie 20,0MPa na zaprawie do cienkich spoin.
> 
> Ścianki działowe:
> Ścianki działowe szkieletowe (szkielet stalowy lub drewniany), wykonane z płyty gipsowo-włóknowej Fermacell gr. 10,0mm lub ze zwykłej płyty gipsowo-kartonowej o grubości 12,5mm. Ścianki należy wypełnić matą z wełny mineralnej Rockwool Rockton w celu zapewnienia odpowiedniego komfortu akustycznego i cieplnego. Maksymalny ciężar ścianek działowych na poddaszu (na stropie) nie większy niż 50kg/m2. Zamiana ścianki w poddaszu na murowaną wymaga zastosowania w stropie żeber wzmacniających.
> W przypadku użycia płyt gipsowo-kartonowych w pomieszczeniach sanitarnych, gospodarczych i w kuchni, należy zastosować płyty wodoodporne (zielone).

----------


## grzeniu666

> Tak mam właśnie w projekcie. A dokładnie tak jak poniżej:


Audycja zawiera lokowanie produktu  :wink:

----------


## marika77

suomi a możesz napisac po ile kupujesz te silikaty klasy 20? Może być na PW

----------


## suomi

Ja ich nie kupuje (jeszcze nie wiem czy nie zmienić na 15Mpa). Czeka mnie rozmowa z kierbudem co do tej kwestii.
Ale na pewno kupie stąd: http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/jedlanka.php
Do mnie ok 70km więc może transport nie będzie specjalnie drogi.

PS. mają też pięćdziesiątki - ale nie wiem który majster będzie je podrzucał (26kg sztuka)  :big grin:

----------


## suomi

Co do cen silikatów - dwie oferty, które dzisiaj dostałem. Z transportem i rozładunkiem. Ceny wyjściowe.

*Pierwsza:*
Aktualnie na magazynie nie posiadamy N18 kl 20 i NP18 kl 20 w zamian za te asortymenty proponuje silikat A (ten sam wymiar, klasa 20 ale lepsza akustyka jest to element pełny tak jak NP18 )

Silikat A (pełny 25x18x22) kl 20 2,70 netto z rozładunkiem
N18 kl 15 (25x18x22) kl 15 2,18 netto z rozładunkiem
N8  (25x18x22) kl 15 1,08 netto z rozładunkiem

*Druga:*

Silkat N18  Mpa 15 [17szt/m2 ściany] 2,57 brutto/szt
Silikat N18 Mpa 20 [Tylko pełna---ale w cenie drążonej] 3,15 brutto/szt
Silikat N8   [17szt/m2 ściany] 1,28 brutto/szt

Transport gratis [Pełne załadunki HDS]

----------


## Raźny

Zapytaj jeszcze tu:

http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/index....d=71&Itemid=72

Cegła Unisil 24-30 P+W 2,20 netto/szt dostałem ofertę. Ale ona ma wymiary: 300 x 240 x 220

Dlatego ta o szerokości 18cm i krótsza powinna być tańsza.

Cena z końca listopada 2011


A może razem zakupimy cegły? Wynegocjujemy może jeszcze lepszą cenę? Takie zakupy grupowe  :big grin:

----------


## suomi

Zapytanie poszło. Ja się piszę jak najbardziej na małą żubrówkę, eee... to jest zbiorówkę  :smile:

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

słuchajcie, a tak właśnie sobie liczę, czy czasami Ytong 24 nie wychodzi suma sumarum taniej patrząc na wymiary bloczków?
Byłem na 100% zdecydowany na silikaty, ale przy moim projekcie napisano, że materiałem jest Ytong. (tylko) architekt mowi, że taki zapis wymaga przeliczenia całości projektu, a to są koszty. zgłupiałem. Silikaty, fajne, twarde itp.cholera

----------


## gall86

Przyznam szczerze, że podobnie jak ty ElwoodWroclaw byłem w 100% zdecydowany na silikaty, ale ostatnio przechylam sie w strone BK. Mimo, że w projekcie mam dowolny materiał (ceramika, ytong, silikat). Głownie chodzi mi o izolacje cieplna, ktora BK bije mocno silikat. Z drugiej strony dom będzie niedaleko autostrady (ekranowanej i stojac na dzialce slysze minimalny szum w dzien) i nei wiem jak BK poradzi sobie z wyciszeniem. To dla odmiany jest mocna strona silikatow. Inna kwestia, ktora przemawia za silikatami to ich wytrzymalosc. Dom budowany na terenie szkod gorniczych, wiec mocniejszy material jest wskazany. Dodatkowo sciane mozna postawic o grubosci 18cm...
Sam juz nie wiem. Chyba zadecyduje kwestia ekonomiczna, bo lepszego pomyslu nie widze.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Przyznam szczerze, że podobnie jak ty ElwoodWroclaw byłem w 100% zdecydowany na silikaty,


Wiesz, co. Nie demonizowałbym 'przepuszczalności' dźwiękowej BK. Ściana 24cm BK na to powiedzmy 15cm styropianu, nie będzie 'głośna'. Trochę uprościłem, mój projekt, bo zewnętrzne ściany mam z BK Ytong 24cm kasy 600 a wew z silikatów. Nie wiem zwyczajnie, czy chce mi się płacić architektowi za przeliczanie projektu, itp. BK to nie zło konieczne i nie ma też co robić 'obrony Częstochowy' w kwestii jednego czy drugiego materiału. Biorąc pod uwagę cenę silikatu 2,75zł oraz jego wymiary średnio 250x240x220, potrzebujesz 18 bloczków na 1m2 ściany (specyfikacja dla Sil_Pro) klejonej, co daje koszt 49,50zł/m2 bez kleju. Licząc YTONG PP4/0,6 S+GT gr. 24,0 cm po 7,20zł/szt na m2 potrzeba 8,3 bloczka. Licząc że 9 wychodzi 65zł/m2. Co daje rónicę około 15zł (a licząc dokładnie 8,3x7,2=59,76zł czyli 10zł) na m2 na niekorzyść Ytonga. Ale, należy też uwzględnić zadane parametry przegrody. Można oszczędzić na ilości styropianu. Tak więc suma sumarum koszt m2 wyjdzie podobnie. Powiedzmy że dla budującego samemu a nie firmami, znaczenie bedzie miała twardość silikatu i ilość czasu i środków jaki trzeba będzie włożyć w kucie ścian pod instalacje. W BK, ten problem nie występuje. Reasumując można powiedzieć że co się komu podoba.  :wink:

----------


## gall86

dlatego tak jak pisalem, chyba wzgledy ekonomiczne zadecyduja. nie jestem przeciwnikiem ani BK ani silikatow. oba materialy maja swoje wady i zalety.

----------


## Raźny

Mam nadzieję, że cena będzie atrakcyjna dla Ciebie  :big grin: 

Ja jestem z okolic Siedlec, także jestem zainteresowany grupowym zakupem. 

Może znajdą się jeszcze chętni na cegły silikatowe z Sadownego na Mazowszu??? 
Mam na myśli Tych wybrańców, którzy budować chcą w 2012r.

Ja mam zapotrzebowanie na około 3570 - 24cm
około 2160 - 12cm

Jakie masz zapotrzebowanie na cegły suomi?

Dopisałem.

Silikaty moim zdaniem są lepsze jeśli ogrzewamy kotłem na paliwo stałe. Ponieważ nadmiar ciepła zbierają mury. Co pozwoli jednak na mniejsze zużycie opału- paliwa.
BK to jednak bardziej ogrzewamy powietrze, oczywiście podłogi i stropy też ale powierzchnia ścian jest większa. Czyli mniej zbierze nadmiaru ciepła. 
Dlatego BK świetnie się sprawdzi ale raczej przy sterowalnym źródle ciepła. Typu: gaz, olej, PC, prąd hmm kocioł z podajnikiem może jeszcze.

----------


## suomi

> Mam nadzieję, że cena będzie atrakcyjna dla Ciebie 
> 
> Ja jestem z okolic Siedlec, także jestem zainteresowany grupowym zakupem. 
> 
> Może znajdą się jeszcze chętni na cegły silikatowe z Sadownego na Mazowszu??? 
> Mam na myśli Tych wybrańców, którzy budować chcą w 2012r.
> 
> Ja mam zapotrzebowanie na około 3570 - 24cm
> około 2160 - 12cm
> ...


Na ściany nośne potrzebuję 240m2 cegły 5 NFD P+W (180mm) - ok. 4.000 szt.
Oraz ew. 90m2 na ściany działowe (80mm lub 120mm) - ok. 1.600 szt.

Do Sadownego mam ok 70km, czyli podobnie jak z Jedlanki...




> dlatego tak jak pisalem, chyba wzgledy ekonomiczne zadecyduja. nie jestem przeciwnikiem ani BK ani silikatow. *oba materialy maja swoje wady i zalety*.


I tę złotą myśl trzeba przypiąć do każdego wątku typu - jaki materiał lepszy x, y czy z ?
Każdy musi w swoim przypadku to przemyśleć - na czym mu najbardziej zależy - cenowo wszystkie wyglądają bardzo podobnie (poza przypadkami gdzie fabryka jest absurdalnie blisko itp.) A koszt zakupu samej cegły, a raczej różnice pomiędzy różnymi materiałami, to promil w porównaniu do kosztów całej budowy.

----------


## asolt

> Mam nadzieję, że cena będzie atrakcyjna dla Ciebie 
> 
> Ja jestem z okolic Siedlec, także jestem zainteresowany grupowym zakupem. 
> 
> Może znajdą się jeszcze chętni na cegły silikatowe z Sadownego na Mazowszu??? 
> Mam na myśli Tych wybrańców, którzy budować chcą w 2012r.
> 
> Ja mam zapotrzebowanie na około 3570 - 24cm
> około 2160 - 12cm
> ...



Pojemność cieplna zalezy od ciepła własciwego danego materiału budowlanego. Dla silikatów wynosi ono ok 880 kJ/kg*K, dla betonu komórkowego jest to
ok 840 kJ/kg*K.
Róznica to 40 kJ/kg*K co stanowi ok 5% wartosci dla bk (bk500 do bk800).  Ponieważ objetość ścian wybudowanych z silikatów i bk jest taka sama, to i pojemność cieplna domu
zbudowanego z silikatów będzie tylko o 5% większa w stosunku do bk
Mit o znacznej róznicy pojemności cieplnej tych materiałow jest szeroko rozpowszechniony na tym im innych forach budowlanych ale z rzeczywistościa nie ma wiele wspólnego

----------


## perm

> Pojemność cieplna zalezy od ciepła własciwego danego materiału budowlanego. Dla silikatów wynosi ono ok 880 kJ/kg*K, dla betonu komórkowego jest to
> ok 840 kJ/kg*K.
> Róznica to 40 kJ/kg*K co stanowi ok 5% wartosci dla bk (bk500 do bk800). Ponieważ objetość ścian wybudowanych z silikatów i bk jest taka sama, to i pojemność cieplna domu
> zbudowanego z silikatów będzie tylko o 5% większa w stosunku do bk
> Mit o znacznej róznicy pojemności cieplnej tych materiałow jest szeroko rozpowszechniony na tym im innych forach budowlanych ale z rzeczywistościa nie ma wiele wspólnego


W tych współczynnikach są kilogramy, gdybyś nie zauważył. Silikaty (różne są, ale waga podobna) są mniej więcej dwukrotnie cięższe od BK odmiany 700 więc ich pojemność cieplna też będzie dużo większa przy tych samych rozmiarach bloczków. Policz to sobie jeszcze raz.

----------


## R&K

i tu małe ale ....

może się mylę ale skoro pojemność cieplna uzależniona jest od wagi .... a silikaty są cięższe.... to chyba nie tylko te 5% ma tu znaczenie ??
do tego wśród sylikatów mamy bloczki N i NP które maja 22,5% różnicy w wadze 

popraw mnie proszę jeśli się mylę - albo doprecyzuj moje "ale"

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Może nie zrozumiałem, ale czym się różni kilogram BK od kilograma silikatu?

----------


## R&K

kilogram tego cz tego niczym 

ale 1m2 ściany np grubości 24 cm z BK a 1 m2 ściany 24 z silki to już jest różnica - właśnie w KG

----------


## grzeniu666

> Może nie zrozumiałem, ale czym się różni kilogram BK od kilograma silikatu?


Objętością.

Mur z silikatu może zwykle być "oczko" węższy jak z BK - to ~1,5x więcej kg / m2, przy tej samej grubości ~2x.

----------


## asolt

Najlżejsze sylikaty mają gęstość właściwą ok 1000kg/m3 natomiast bk800 ok 800 kg/m3 i tu róznica jest najmniejsza, im wyższa klasa sylikatu a mniejsza bk
to ta róznica się powieksza a stosunek gęstości właściwych moze dochodzić do 5

----------


## R&K

> ....im wyższa klasa sylikatu a mniejsza bk to ta różnica się powieksza a stosunek gęstości właściwych moze dochodzić do 5





> Mit o znacznej róznicy pojemności cieplnej tych materiałow jest szeroko rozpowszechniony na tym im innych forach budowlanych ale z rzeczywistościa nie ma wiele wspólnego


czyli z tym mitem chyba nie bardzo ? skoro różnica może być nawet 5x?

----------


## asolt

To zalezy jakie sylikaty i jaki bk porownujemy

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

jasne, trochę pod prąd rzuciłem pytanie. Bo nie rozumiem po co robić ideologię z budowania. Silikat ma bezsprzeczne zalety w postaci izolacji akustycznej, SilPro podaje R[dB]=55 dla bloczka 24cm a Ytong 24cm klasy 600 R=45. Jest różnica. Ale do tego dochodzi grubość ocieplenia, rodzaj i grubość tynku. I co ważne ilóść i wielkość powierzchni szklanych. Wszystko zależy od tego, na co stawiasz budując dom. Jesli różnica m2 domu to średnio 12zł na niekorzyść Ytonga (można szukać innego BK niwelując te różnice) to każde 100m2 Twoich ścian będzie droższe o 1200zł. Ale to też nie do końca, bo mozesz budować na droższy - tańszy klej, albo zaprawę, itp. Tak więc kryterium m2 ściany z gołych bloczków to raczej złe kryterium i trzeba zliczyć wszystko. Jeśli budujesz sam to policz sobie ile wierteł i ile sprzętu będziesz musiał zużyć żeby zrobić dziurę pod jakąkolwiek rurę (oczywiście upraszczam). Przy BK nie masz tego problemu. Do tego, bloczek silikatu waży około 19 kilo, czyli tyle ile 3 razy większy bloczek BK. Wiem, że dla wielu już wybudowanych to banały, ale dla takich jak ja, co dopiero zaczynają to 'prawdy objawione'.

----------


## perm

Kiedyś w jakimś temacie liczyłem pobieżnie jaki jest mniej więcej koszt metra kwadratowego ściany i wyszło że te różnice (pomijając jakieś bardzo drogie technologie typu żelbet) są w stosunku do kosztów budowy całego domu tak małe, że praktycznie przy wyborze powinno się kierować tylko cechami fizycznymi materiału czyli wytrzymałością, odpornością na wilgoć, ekologicznością w produkcji i użytkowaniu, dzwiękochłonnością czy ciężarem. BK w ścianie jednowarstwowej jest droższy ale w ścianie dwuwarstwowej kosztuje jeszcze izolacja. Itd, itp. Cenowo wychodzi bardzo podobnie.

----------


## perm

> To zalezy jakie sylikaty i jaki bk porownujemy


Powinieneś porównywac te najbardziej popularne bo stwierdzenie o tylko 5% różnicy jest bardzo dalekie od prawdy w olbrzymiej większości przypadków.

----------


## R&K

> Kiedyś w jakimś temacie liczyłem pobieżnie jaki jest mniej więcej koszt metra kwadratowego ściany i wyszło że te różnice (pomijając jakieś bardzo drogie technologie typu żelbet) są w stosunku do kosztów budowy całego domu tak małe, że praktycznie przy wyborze powinno się kierować tylko cechami fizycznymi materiału czyli wytrzymałością, odpornością na wilgoć, ekologicznością w produkcji i użytkowaniu, dzwiękochłonnością czy ciężarem. BK w ścianie jednowarstwowej jest droższy ale w ścianie dwuwarstwowej kosztuje jeszcze izolacja. Itd, itp. Cenowo wychodzi bardzo podobnie.


nigdy nie negowalem BK  - ierotnie miałe z niego budować - przekoanł mnie do niego mój tata który budował dom 25 lat temu - póxniej budował jeszcze 2 inne budynki tez z BK 
ja wybrałem silkę tylko i wylacznie ze wzgledu na akumulacje i dziekochłonność - koszty jak pisze perm - są tak niewielkie w porównaniu do całej inwestycji że wielu inwestorów o tym "zapomina" by liczyć wzgledem całości inwestycji a nie jednostkowo!!!

----------


## gall86

Nie do końca rozumiem podejście typu - 1000zł na cegłach w jedną czy w drugą nie robi roznicy patrząc na cala budowe. Idac tym tokiem rozumowania mozna tak samo przyjac do okien, drzwi, ocieplenia, i wykonczenia. Na koncu okaze sie, ze byl to z reguly 1000zl wiecej, co w przypadku calosci jest niczym, ale smujac wychodzi, ze koszty budowy wychodza 30% wieksze...

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Nie do końca rozumiem podejście typu - 1000zł na cegłach w jedną czy w drugą nie robi roznicy patrząc na cala budowe. Idac tym tokiem rozumowania mozna tak samo przyjac do okien, drzwi, ocieplenia, i wykonczenia. Na koncu okaze sie, ze byl to z reguly 1000zl wiecej, co w przypadku calosci jest niczym, ale smujac wychodzi, ze koszty budowy wychodza 30% wieksze...


Jeśli uważasz, że przed wbiciem łopaty uda Ci się stworzyć dobry budżet (co do tysiąca zł) to jesteś w błędzie. Nie da się. Jakbyś nie kombinował, jakbyś cudownie umów nie podpisywał, nie da się. Nikt nie napisał, że 1000zł na cegłach nie robi różnicy. W swoim poscie powyzej, wyliczyłem że jeśli nie weźmiemy pod uwagę innych kosztów, a jedynie (jak często robią sprzedawcy materiałów) cenę bloczków, to cena 1m2 ściany z silki będzie około 12zł tańsza od BK kupowanego z Ytonga o konkretnych parametrach. A jesli weźmiesz pod uwagę wszystkie składowe muru to może się okazać że wyjdzie podobnie. Choćby dlatego ze oprócz Ytonga jest na rynku wiele innych BK.

----------


## Raźny

No to porównajmy, chyba najczęściej wybierane materiały na mury będące konkurencyjne.

BK o szerokości 24cm, chyba najczęściej wybierany ma gęstość 600 kg
Cegła silikatowa o szerokości 24cm, chyba najczęściej wybierany ma 1400 kg

----------


## perm

> No to porównajmy, chyba najczęściej wybierane materiały na mury będące konkurencyjne.
> 
> BK o szerokości 24cm, chyba najczęściej wybierany ma gęstość 600 kg
> Cegła silikatowa o szerokości 24cm, chyba najczęściej wybierany ma 1400 kg


No to porównując akumulacyjność obu rodzajów ściany wychodzi że ściana z silikatów będzie miała mniej więcej dwukrotnie wieksza akumulacyjność od ściany z BK. Ciepło własciwe jest podobne ale ciężar właściwy silikatów dwukrotnie większy (w przybliżeniu). To sie zresztą w domu z silikatów czuje. Ja też dlatego również zdecydowałem się na silikaty. Oprócz tego mogę zamiast bloczków 24cm zastosować bloczki 18 cm. Przy moim projekcie to 2,5m powierzchni użytkowej więcej. Poza tym jest jeszcze dźwiękochłonność najwyższa dla silikatów.

----------


## marika77

Ma ktos jakies dobre oferty na silkę 18cm?
Byc może będe miała mozliwość podpięcia się pod zamówienia developerskie bo dostałam namiar na wykonawce osiedla dla developera. Narazie nie chce zapeszać ale człowiek wydaje się być rzeczowy. Szczegóły mam znac po weekendzie

----------


## R&K

przy budowie całego domu z silki dostalem taki rabat jak deweloper ktory bierze duzo silki bo buduje bloki a dokladniej scianki dzialowe z silikatow -bo dobre parametry dzwiekochłonne

----------


## adamfcb

witam, a powiedzcie mi jakie tynki wew sa najlepsze do silikatow? gipsowe czy cementowo-wapienne?? czy ktores bardziej pasuja czy bez roznicy??

----------


## Arturo72

> witam, a powiedzcie mi jakie tynki wew sa najlepsze do silikatow? gipsowe czy cementowo-wapienne?? czy ktores bardziej pasuja czy bez roznicy??


Bez różnicy.Ja będę dawał gipsowy Knauf Diamant  :smile:

----------


## R&K

a ja płyty KG

----------


## suomi

a do ściany 18 nie lepiej dac cementowo-wapiennych, zeby miec gdzie pochowac kable (zeby nie drazyc i tak cienkich scian...) ?

----------


## bitter

A pod gipsowym tynkiem nie schowasz kabli? Ja w poprzednim domu schowałem. Fakt, że ściany z porothermu i pewnie trzeba było więcej tynku bo ściany nie tak równe jak przy silikatach.

----------


## R&K

ja zauważam 1 problem ze ściankami działowymi - jeśli ktoś jest przed zakupem dla niego taka informacja może być dość istotna

zdecydowanie polecam na ścianki działowe bloczki 1/2 z gładkimi bokami niż typowe "12" na pióro-wpust 
przy pióro-wpuście nie ma ma zaprawy na spoinach pionowych i w kilku miejscach gdzie elektryk kół ścianka została naruszona 

przy bloczkach typu 1/2 gdzie krawędzie są proste nieco więcej  poszłoby zaprawy ale bloczki trzymały by się na 4 ściankach a nie tylko na bokach pionowych

tak czy inaczej nie widzę żadnego problemu z pochowaniem przewodów w "12"

----------


## bitter

a nie można we wpust dać zaprawy?

----------


## R&K

można ale wpust jest niewielki a zaprawy nie dasz mniej jak 2 mm  - utrudni to prace ekipie 
a przy ściankach działowych wpusty nie maja znaczenia 
chyba ze miedzy pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi i nieogrzewanymi

----------


## Raźny

*suomi* Jak tam Twoja wycena na cegły z Sadownego?

----------


## pyton79

Przeglądając różne ceny w hurtowni,wychodzi najtaniej za silikaty w mega1000.
Porównaliście tam ceny z innymi hurtowniami-składami?

----------


## perm

> można ale wpust jest niewielki a zaprawy nie dasz mniej jak 2 mm - utrudni to prace ekipie 
> a przy ściankach działowych wpusty nie maja znaczenia 
> chyba ze miedzy pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi i nieogrzewanymi


Zaprawy czy kleju? Z klejem chyba nie byłoby problemu?

----------


## Znaczek

Witajcie, nurtuje mnie pytanie odnośnie murowania z silikatów. W numerze 5 2011 przeczytałem (artykuł o silikatach str.116) o konieczności zwilżania bloczków podczas murowania aby nie wyciągały wody z zaprawy. Jak takie zwilżanie ma wyglądać? Czy ktoś je w praktyce stosuje? Czy tak samo ma się procedura względem zaprawy klejowej? Brakuje w artykule szczegółów na ten temat.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Zaprawy czy kleju? Z klejem chyba nie byłoby problemu?


Z zaprawą chyba zresztą też nie...

Myślę że powinno dać radę z pionową spoiną klejem. *Konrad* u Ciebie próbowali i nie szło? Mieli jak sądzę kielnie tego typu:

?

----------


## R&K

u mnie murowanie było na kleju 
tylko grzebieniem nie nałożysz kleju na piór lub w wpust  

bloczki dostawia się 1 do 2 bez zaprawy / bez kleju

----------


## pyton79

Tam za bloczek 18 cena 2,44 z dowozem do Ciebie !


> Jeśli ktoś mieszka do 100km od fabryki to mega1000 jest opłacalna,powyżej 100km transport zjada oszczedności.
> Ja dostałem taniej z transportem na allegro u innego sprzedawcy niż gdybym kupił w mega1000 a do mnie jest 150km 
> 
> Ja kupiłem za :
> Silikat N24 - 2,55 zł/szt.
> Silikat N18 - 2,15 zł/szt.
> Silikat N12 - 1,44 zł/szt.
> Ceny brutto+trzy transporty z HDS po 700zł bezpośrednio z Kluczy i wyszło mnie taniej niż mega1000

----------


## grzeniu666

> u mnie murowanie było na kleju 
> tylko grzebieniem nie nałożysz kleju na piór lub w wpust  
> 
> bloczki dostawia się 1 do 2 bez zaprawy / bez kleju


A próbowali kleić piony (wiem że standardowo P+W się nie klei)?

Pewnie u siebie spróbuję maźnąć zamek i zobaczę jak pójdzie.

----------


## R&K

nie próbowałem - nie wiedziałem że mogą być z tym jakiekolwiek problemy 
ekipa też nie wspominała , nie pytała . dlatego pozwoliłem sobie napisać 
kto może niech próbuje albo kleić piony albo murować ścianki działowe 12 z gładkich

----------


## grzeniu666

> nie próbowałem - nie wiedziałem że mogą być z tym jakiekolwiek problemy 
> ekipa też nie wspominała , nie pytała . dlatego pozwoliłem sobie napisać 
> kto może niech próbuje albo kleić piony albo murować ścianki działowe 12 z gładkich


Rozumiem, dzięki. Ja mam "ósemki" więc chyba szczególnie warto spróbować.

----------


## suomi

> *suomi* Jak tam Twoja wycena na cegły z Sadownego?



Nie dostałem jeszcze wyceny, jutro ścigne gościa.

----------


## suomi

> Ma ktos jakies dobre oferty na silkę 18cm?
> Byc może będe miała mozliwość podpięcia się pod zamówienia developerskie bo dostałam namiar na wykonawce osiedla dla developera. Narazie nie chce zapeszać ale człowiek wydaje się być rzeczowy. Szczegóły mam znac po weekendzie


Marika - czekamy na info. Btw - jaka lokalizacja mnie więcej ?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Witajcie, nurtuje mnie pytanie odnośnie murowania z silikatów. W numerze 5 2011 przeczytałem (artykuł o silikatach str.116) o konieczności zwilżania bloczków podczas murowania aby nie wyciągały wody z zaprawy. Jak takie zwilżanie ma wyglądać? Czy ktoś je w praktyce stosuje? Czy tak samo ma się procedura względem zaprawy klejowej? Brakuje w artykule szczegółów na ten temat.


 Wkładam silikat do wody i od razu wyciągam na deskę. Po minimum minucie do murowania.
Ścianki działowe N12 są parę groszy tańsze od 1/2 N24, które mają wymiarar 11,5. Przy N12 nakładam cienką warstwę kleju na P+W.
Nie widzę sensu murowania na zwykłej zaprawie. Silikat jest bardzo ciężki co wpływa na prawidłowe ułożenie przy zwykłej zaprawie. Na kleju nie ma problemu.
Płacę z dostawą:
N12- 1,84 zł.
N24- 3,34 zł
Większa odległość do fabryki. U mnie cena porothermy i silikatów na tym samym poziomie.
Podobno od lutego silikaty z Grupy Silikaty 10% w górę.

----------


## Aedifico

> Witajcie, nurtuje mnie pytanie odnośnie murowania z silikatów. W numerze 5 2011 przeczytałem (artykuł o silikatach str.116) o konieczności zwilżania bloczków podczas murowania aby nie wyciągały wody z zaprawy. Jak takie zwilżanie ma wyglądać? Czy ktoś je w praktyce stosuje? Czy tak samo ma się procedura względem zaprawy klejowej? Brakuje w artykule szczegółów na ten temat.


Primo: bloczki po cieciu sa zapylone zatem należy je odpylić, brak odpylenia spowoduje brak przyczepności spoiny do bloczków, zwilżenie bloczków szczególnie w dużych temperaturach zredukuje odciąganie wody ze spoiny - jedno i drugie można zapewnić wyposażając się w pędzel ławkowiec i wiaderko.

----------


## Aedifico

> Nie widzę sensu murowania na zwykłej zaprawie. Silikat jest bardzo ciężki co wpływa na prawidłowe ułożenie przy zwykłej zaprawie. Na kleju nie ma problemu.


Natomiast ja widzę, silikaty murowane na cienką spoinę są bardziej wrażliwe na wszelkie niedoskonałości w murowaniu (np. odpowiednie wiązania) oraz efekty np. osiadania z uwagi na to,że mają mniejszą możliwość odkształceń względem spoiny tradycyjnej.

----------


## pyton79

Powiedz ,Ty masz tam jakiegoś znajomka co moze załatwić w dobrej cenie?
Tylko jak do mnie to bliżej z Ludyni.



> Jeśli ktoś mieszka do 100km od fabryki to mega1000 jest opłacalna,powyżej 100km transport zjada oszczedności.
> Ja dostałem taniej z transportem na allegro u innego sprzedawcy niż gdybym kupił w mega1000 a do mnie jest 150km 
> 
> Ja kupiłem za :
> Silikat N24 - 2,55 zł/szt.
> Silikat N18 - 2,15 zł/szt.
> Silikat N12 - 1,44 zł/szt.
> Ceny brutto+trzy transporty z HDS po 700zł bezpośrednio z Kluczy i wyszło mnie taniej niż mega1000

----------


## gall86

jakiej zaprawy/kleju uzyc do silikatow?
a moze jechac standardowa zaprawa?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> To nie znajomek a ogólnodostępna firma na allegro 
> http://allegro.pl/silikat-silka-n24-super-cena-i2064217614.html
> Tak poza tym,pierwsze co się robi przy kupnie obojętnie czego to rzut oka na allegro


Podaj ile palet wchodzi na HDS-a. Do mnie tylko raz przywieźli 20 palet.
Wliczając koszt transportu 700 wychodzi za N24 prawie 3,10

----------


## darianus

Czy silikaty można ocieplać styropianem? Gdzieś słyszałem, że ze względu na pochłanianie wilgoci przez silikaty, izolacja powinna być z wełny, żeby ta wilgoć miała ujście.

----------


## fotohobby

Silikat pochłania wilgoć, kiedy trzeba i oddaje, kiedy trzeba. To akurat  jego zaleta.
A nadmiar wilgoci powinien być swoją drogą odprowadzany przez WM, nie przez ściany...

----------


## Crazy

A jaki fundament, oprócz płyty fundamentowej, pod ścianę 18cm? W projekcie mam tradycyjny, ława plus bloczki fundamentowe 25cm. Zmiana na płytę wiąże się zapewne z dodatkowymi kosztami i nowym PnB. Są bloczki fundamentowe szerokości 18 cm?

----------


## bitter

Zmiana szerokości bloczka ma jakikolwiek wpływ na szerokość fundamentów?

----------


## Crazy

> Zmiana szerokości bloczka ma jakikolwiek wpływ na szerokość fundamentów?


 Jak dam ścianę z 18cm sliki plus 25cm syto, razem będzie 43 cm. Analogicznie fundament 25cm bloczek plus 15 styro, wyjdzie 40cm. Robi się tylko 3cm różnicy, czy to nie za mało? A jak będę np. chciał obłoży ścianę fundamentową jakimiś płytkami, to będzie kiepsko.

----------


## bitter

Crazy ... postaw bloczek w osi fundamentu. Masz od osi pół silki 9cm plus styropian 25cm to daje 34 cm, pół fundamentu to 12,5 cm plus 15cm styropianu to daje 27,5 a więc różnica 7,5 cm  :wink:

----------


## Crazy

Bitter, tak też kombinowałem, tylko jak tak postawię bloczek to zmieni mi się wymiar zewnętrzny budynku.

----------


## R&K

5 cm jest dopuszczalne wg NB
2,5 cm idzie gdzies upchnąć  :big grin:

----------


## bitter

> Bitter, tak też kombinowałem, tylko jak tak postawię bloczek to zmieni mi się wymiar zewnętrzny budynku.


Rozumiem, że to problem "urzędowy" żeby się nikt nie przyczepił? A co mają powiedzieć Ci co docieplają 20-letnie domy? Myślisz, że ktokolwiek biega do urzędu i zgłasza, że mu się dom powiększył?  :wink:  No chyba, że to inna przyczyna.

----------


## Crazy

Innej przyczyny nie ma, raczej formalności i spokój urzędnika. Słuchajcie, a jakie mnie jeszcze mogą spotkać niespodzianki na dalszym etapie budowy, jeżeli zamiast 25cm dam 18cm? Jakieś problemy ze stropem itp? Dom będzie z poddaszem użytkowym, bardzo prosty, bez balkonów, wykuszy, 130 mkw p.u., strop na parterem wylewany.

----------


## bitter

Chyba żadne, tyle że wymiarów trzeba będzie pilnować

----------


## pyton79

Witam. Mam do kupienia silikaty Teodory,czy ktoś z nich murował? Jak z wymiarami itp?

----------


## firewall

na tych 168 stronach pisali ludzie już o tych silikatach. Poczytaj sobie.

----------


## TINEK

ja murowałem silikatami z Teodorów, zastrzeżeń nie miałem, blisko miałem, to i koszt transportu był mały.
Dodam jeszcze, że już w zasadzie nie ma Silikatów Teodory, chyba z pół roku wszystko już "oflagowane" Xella i silka

pozdrawiam
Tinek

----------


## pyton79

To super ,dali mi dobrą cenę to biorę!

----------


## Crazy

A co myślicie o murowaniu z silikatów szer. 18cm, ale o długości 0,5m (505mm)? Są takie w ofercie fabryki silikatów w moim mieście. Tutaj jest link. Murowanie szło by szybko, a i kleju dużo mniej by poszło.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Murowanie szło by szybko, a i kleju dużo mniej by poszło.


Tylko jeśli planujesz kleić pionową spoinę (mało kto chyba tak robi)? Dość ciężkie, no ale jak murarze nie marudzą...

----------


## Crazy

Tzn. że można murować z takich bloczków, tylko wtedy gdy klei się również pionową spoinę? Murarze raczej nie będą marudzili.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Tzn. że można murować z takich bloczków, tylko wtedy gdy klei się również pionową spoinę? Murarze raczej nie będą marudzili.


Nie nie - piszesz że potrzeba mniej kleju więc mówię że tak jest tylko jak chcesz kleić pionową spoinę, bo jeśli nie to poziomej spoiny pójdzie tyle samo z bloczków dł. 25cm (2x więcej będzie łączeń P+W) bo wysokość obu to 22cm i tyle samo "wierszy" w murze.

----------


## Crazy

Dokładnie, na spoiny poziome pójdzie tyle samo kleju. Oszczędność byłaby na spoinach pionowych. Ale ściana postawiona z takich bloczków będzie bardziej równa i mniej będzie potencjalnych mostków na połączeniach P+W.

----------


## fotohobby

Mostki na PW w przypadku silikatów są pomijalne, z uwagi na ich duże przewodnictwo cieplne i fakt, że się je przykrywa min 15cm warstwą izolacji.

----------


## bitter

Mostki niby pomijalne ale co ze szczelnością budynku? Mnie się to jakiś coraz mniej podoba. Ktoś już pisał o uszczelnianiu pianką i chyba zrobię to samo. A i tak każę murarzom robić pionową spoinę.

----------


## Aedifico

> Mostki niby pomijalne ale co ze szczelnością budynku? Mnie się to jakiś coraz mniej podoba. Ktoś już pisał o uszczelnianiu pianką i chyba zrobię to samo. A i tak każę murarzom robić pionową spoinę.


P+W ?  :ohmy:

----------


## bitter

Nie wiem - nie znam się, chyba lepiej kupić bez P+W i smarować pionowe szczeliny

----------


## R&K

bitter - jeśli chodzi o "mikro" mostki to P-W dobrze eliminuje - gorzej sprawa wygląda z wycinaniem bruzd w takiej ścianie z silki czy BK "12" gdzie pionowe spoiny są bez kleju - ściana potrafi się rozsypać - co u mnie było widać np nad skrzynka elektryczną  (DB)
mostki są związane ze szczelnością - dodatkowo jeśli na ściany dasz tynk lub przykleisz na kleju KG problemu nie ma

----------


## marika77

> mostki są związane ze szczelnością - dodatkowo jeśli na ściany dasz tynk lub przykleisz na kleju KG problemu nie ma


Siostra ma dom zbudowany z PTH25 i z tego co wiem to jest P+W i jest taka sytuacja, że z gniazdek elektrycznych oraz np. z przycisku na stelażu WC wieje  :smile:  Jak się przyłozy ręke to wyraźnie czuć powiew powietrza. DOm ocieplony 15 lub 20 cm styro i otynkowany. Jak to się dzieje, że jednka tam wieje???  :smile:  Może bitter ma racje, że teraz się tego obawia bo coś jest na rzeczy.

----------


## Aedifico

> Siostra ma dom zbudowany z PTH25 i z tego co wiem to jest P+W i jest taka sytuacja, że z gniazdek elektrycznych oraz np. z przycisku na stelażu WC wieje  Jak się przyłozy ręke to wyraźnie czuć powiew powietrza. DOm ocieplony 15 lub 20 cm styro i otynkowany. Jak to się dzieje, że jednka tam wieje???  Może bitter ma racje, że teraz się tego obawia bo coś jest na rzeczy.


Wieje bo na 99% ma wykonane docieplenie na tzw. "placki" a nie metodą obwodowo-punktową.

----------


## bitter

Ja tam sobie myślę, że to chyba nie problem zapaćkać klejem to pióro wpust? ....

----------


## Abudabi

Ma ktos może doswiadczenie w cięciu silikatów? chodzi mi dokładnie o bloczek 24 cm grubości z otworami w środku. Wiem, że można go ciąć szlifierką kątową, ale czym jeszcze ? czy piła tzw." aligator" poradzi sobie tez z nimi? bloczki klasy 20.

----------


## Aedifico

> Ja tam sobie myślę, że to chyba nie problem zapaćkać klejem to pióro wpust? ....


 Proszę bardzo, później jak się wszystkie styki bloczków będą rysować to do kogo pretensje ?

----------


## hydrogenium

a ja uważam że klejenie spoin pionowych klejem to nie najleprzy pomysł ponieważ:
klej jest mało elastyczny i jak wspomniał przedmówca będzie się rysował.
Najlepsza do tego celu jest tradycyjna zaprawa cem.-wap. z naciskiem na wapno.

----------


## bitter

> a ja uważam że klejenie spoin pionowych klejem to nie najleprzy pomysł ponieważ:
> klej jest mało elastyczny i jak wspomniał przedmówca będzie się rysował.
> Najlepsza do tego celu jest tradycyjna zaprawa cem.-wap. z naciskiem na wapno.


Jestem absolutnym laikiem w tej kwestii. Ktoś może mnie douczyć dlaczego się tego nie spoinuje i dlaczego ma się rysować? Mur jakoś pracuje w tej płaszczyźnie?

----------


## hydrogenium

> Jestem absolutnym laikiem w tej kwestii. Ktoś może mnie douczyć dlaczego się tego nie spoinuje i dlaczego ma się rysować? Mur jakoś pracuje w tej płaszczyźnie?


Tak, zawsze pracuje, raz mocniej raz słabiej ale pracuje. Dużo tłumaczenia. Dla przykładu np dla terenów górniczych zawsze stosuje się spoinę pionową.

----------


## Crazy

> Tak, zawsze pracuje, raz mocniej raz słabiej ale pracuje. Dużo tłumaczenia. Dla przykładu np dla terenów górniczych zawsze stosuje się spoinę pionową.


Ale stosuje się spoinę pionową dla bloczka z P+W czy bloczka bez P+W?

----------


## Aedifico

> Ale stosuje się spoinę pionową dla bloczka z P+W czy bloczka bez P+W?


*dla P+W spoiny pionowej absolutnie się nie wykonuje !*

----------


## pyton79

kupiłem wczoraj  silkę t18 patrzam w instruktarz a tam 0,61W ,czy to średni wynik?

----------


## hydrogenium

> *dla P+W spoiny pionowej absolutnie się nie wykonuje !*


Dla bloczka P+W np. dla typowego N24 wystarczy zarzucić zamek i w ten sposób uzyskuje się minimalną wymaganą szerokość spoiny pionowej.

----------


## bitter

Trochę to dziwne, murować na klej a pionowe obrzucać zaprawą, to już chyba lepiej przed położeniem bloczka wcisnąć w zamek niskoprężną piankę

----------


## e_tomi

Z czego działówki macie na poddaszu? Ściany  zewnętrzne i działówki na parterze mam z silikatów. Dach już jest, a z działówkami czekaliśmy z małżowinką bo różne koncepcje pomieszczeń były. Wolałbym silikaty bo nie słychać co za ścianą, ale jak pomyślę, że te bloczki mam wnosić po schodach na górę ręcznie to poważnie zastanawiam się nad BK, ale właśnie nie wiem jak to jest z tą izolacyjnością akustyczną BK

----------


## Raźny

Z moich doświadczeń na co dzień. Ściany z BK działówki. Niby nie jest źle. Ale jednak głośniejsza rozmowa odwiedzającej babci... Słychać. Telewizora raczej nie słychać. Ale przy silikacie jest względna CISZA. Przy BK możesz nie być do końca zadowolony.

Na wiosnę zaczynam budować dom i już kupiłem cegły silikatowe 12cm na działówki w całym domu. 

Tyle, że ja mam to w projekcie uwzględniony... ich ciężar i lokalizację na stropie. 

A Ty???

----------


## e_tomi

> Tyle, że ja mam to w projekcie uwzględniony... ich ciężar i lokalizację na stropie. 
> 
> A Ty???


Też mam uwzględnione. Strop monolityczny nawet dozbrojony bardziej niż w projekcie

----------


## mamut 74

gdzie na śląsku można kupić silkę w dobrej cenie?

----------


## Arturo72

> gdzie na śląsku można kupić silkę w dobrej cenie?


Nie można  :wink: 
Rzuć zapytanie do Hadex-u i Handlobud-u,z tego co wiem tam było w miarę tanio ale najtaniej w sieci  :smile:

----------


## mamut 74

oki

----------


## fotohobby

Tu chyba przyzwoicie:
http://allegro.pl/pustak-bloczek-sil...148580005.html

n18 za 2.75, n24 za 3, 40 z transportem

----------


## Jahu77

Witam z Kosowa,

Czytam to forum od dawna i chciałbym pogratulować za prawdopodobnie forum najlepszej Budowlanego w świecie z najlepszych użytkowników  :smile: 

Czy możesz mi doradzić, czy mój plan jest dopuszczalne:

1. Ściany zewnętrzne Silka 24 lub 20cm + 18cm Styrofome EPS-F Plus grafit
2. Wszystkie ściany wewnętrzne Silka 17.5cm
3. Wszystkie poza stojące ściany izolacja wewnętrzna z 5cm Ytong Bloczki robić remontów, więc mogę tylko tynk ścian bezpośrednio i łatwiejsze do kabli / elektryka / rur w ścianach.

Czy to ma sens?

Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć, jaki rodzaj energii U wartości będę się z tego muru:

Silka 24cm - W/mk 0,46
18 cm EPS-F Plus - W/mk = 0.032
5 cm Ytong wewnętrzny - W/mk 0,15

Chciałbym mieć 3 warstwy ściany, Silka 20 +15 cm whool + 3cm powietrza + 11cm klinkier, ale nie sądzę, ktoś tu może to zrobić prawidłowo. Może będę wynająć jakąś polską profesjonalną budowniczy kiedy przyjdzie czas  :smile: 

Thank you very much i życzę miłego dnia  :smile: 

Przepraszamy za google tłumaczenia.

----------


## R&K

ściany zewnętrzne z silki 18 lub 24 do tego styropian grafit, ściany wewnętrzne "12" w zupełności wystarczą  
nie pchałbym się w dodatkowego Ytonga - to koszt - tańsze będą tarcze do piły przy robieniu bruzd na kable czy rury

z klinkierem nie mam doświadczeń - i chyba mało kto ma kto buduje z silki

----------


## ryloon

U mnie ruszyło budowanie silikatami GS z Kluczy:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5264060

Pozdr

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Witam z Kosowa,


Cześć, Witamy!
Sprawdź prywatne wiadomości.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jahu77

Dziękuję bardzo drodzy i zachować ten wątek żyje  :smile:

----------


## Zeberko70

Witam,
W poprzednim roku zrobilem tzw. "stan zero". Za miesiac zaczynam kolejny etap : stan surowy otwarty. Mam wykonawce, ktory sam mi zaproponowal budowe z Silki na zaprawie klejowej. Jak twierdzi z tego materialu troche trudniej sie buduje, ale to zaden problem dla niego, bo ma ludzi ktorzy potrafia murowac i z tego materialu sciany wychodza bardzo proste. Czyzbym mial szczescie? Tego wlasnie szukalem. Od poczatku chcialem budowac z Silki. Zalezy mi tez na prostych scianach. A cena u tego wykonawcy za murowanie jest taka sama, jak przy morowaniu z suporeksu, czy bloczkow ceramicznych. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rome

Witam wszystkich

Proszę o rade czy to będzie miało sens. Zakupiłem projekt który ma ściany zewnętrzne z ytong 40cm+ 15cm styro. Lecz zastanawiam się nad zmianą na ścianę trójwarstwową z silki 24cm. 
Napiszę może na czym mi zależy:
1. Chciałbym mieć maksymalnie szeroki parapet wew (dlatego ten ytong 40cm)
2. Podłogi w dechach na legarach
3. Dom ogrzewany eko-groszkiem + kominek 
4. Oczywiście jak każdy chciałby mieć ciepło i dodatkowo tanio w utrzymaniu.

Czy ktoś z was tak budował i jakie ma uwagi? Nie wiem czy zmieniać na ta silkie doradźcie coś? 

Pozdrawiam
Roman

----------


## miloszenko

A co ten ytong40 ma robic w tych scianach?? Zamien to na 25 cm czegokolwiek i 25 cm styro, bedzie ciensza i znacznie cieplejsza sciana, no i bedzie sie dalo nawet cos na niej powiesic .... A 3 warstwy to tak z potrzeby koniecznie wrzucenie wiekszych kosztow w sciany czy jakis inny argument ??

pozdrawiam

----------


## Rome

> A co ten ytong40 ma robic w tych scianach?? Zamien to na 25 cm czegokolwiek i 25 cm styro, bedzie ciensza i znacznie cieplejsza sciana, no i bedzie sie dalo nawet cos na niej powiesic .... A 3 warstwy to tak z potrzeby koniecznie wrzucenie wiekszych kosztow w sciany czy jakis inny argument ??


już tłumacze:
chodzi o szeroki parapet wew. jak zrobię ytong 40 + 15 styro to parapet będzie miał ok 30 cm
a trójwarstwowa dlatego że jak dam silke 24 +styro+cegła, okno w ociepleniu to parapet wtedy będzie miał 24 cm czyli to przyjęcia  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

Dziwne masz priorytety, ale jesli chcesz gleboki parapet to daj silka 24 plus 35 styropianu, wtedy daj okna wysniete na 15 cm, da Ci to parapet na jaies 28 cm  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rome

> Dziwne masz priorytety, ale jesli chcesz gleboki parapet to daj silka 24 plus 35 styropianu, wtedy daj okna wysniete na 15 cm, da Ci to parapet na jaies 28 cm


znalazłem, można  :smile: 

A mam jeszcze takie pytanie. Jak to jest z ta stabilnoscia wilgotnosci, czy faktycznie jest stabilnie? tak jak wspomnialem chcialbym miec podlogi w dechach i wilgotnosc to dla mnie istotna sprawa. Dlatego prosze o wypowiedz osoby ktore maja silke oraz dechy jak to sie wam sprawdza?

pozdrawiam

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> A mam jeszcze takie pytanie. Jak to jest z ta stabilnoscia wilgotnosci, czy faktycznie jest stabilnie?


Stabilność wilgotności jest sezonowa  :wink: 
Wiosną i Jesienią będziesz miał większą w lecie mniejszą, a zimą jak odpalisz kominek i ogrzewanie najniższą. Zejdzie Ci do nawet 20%.
Nieważne jaki materiał na ściany położysz, i tak wilgotność będzie w dluższym okresie od niego niezalezna. Kiedy wyschną wszystkie tynki, spoiny i związana zostanie woda technologiczna w silikacie. 
Jesli będziesz chciał mieć w miarę stabilną wilgotnośc to sezonowo nawilżacze i tyle.

----------


## bitter

Mam pytanie o ściany działowe z silikatów. Ze względów "ciepłochronnych" chciałbym postawić je już na posadzce a nie na chudziaku. Ściana z silki 12cm jednak sporo ważyć będzie. Posadzka ma być posadowiona na 20cm styropianu eps100 a na tym 10cm niezbrojonego (tak było planowane) betonu. Da radę tak postawić ściankę? Nie siądzie albo popęka posadzka?

----------


## Arek_Iwonka

Silikat 18 cm + 20 cm styropianu, czy to dobre rozwiązanie na budowę domu z użytkowych poddaszem ? W kalkulatorze przenikania ciepła  U=0,142 czyli chyba nie źle. Mam zamiar zainstalować GWC i rekuperator więc wentylacja powinna być na poziomie. Co sądzicie o tym rozwiązaniu ?

----------


## bitter

20cm to absolutne minimum, ja daję 25 koniecznie szarego i 40 wełny w strop

----------


## Arek_Iwonka

> 20cm to absolutne minimum, ja daję 25 koniecznie szarego i 40 wełny w strop


I budujesz z silikatu 18 cm ?

----------


## bitter

> I budujesz z silikatu 18 cm ?


Tak

----------


## grzeniu666

> *dla P+W spoiny pionowej absolutnie się nie wykonuje !*


A dlaczego nie, czy chodzi o mniejszą powierzchnię styku między bloczkami P+W (zamki to około połowy szer. bloczka)? 
A czy są przeciwwskazania aby wypełnić kieszenie P+W między bloczkami zaprawą (z góry, po ułożeniu rzędu)?

----------


## bitter

Mam pytanie do budujących silikatami 18 cm. Co zrobiliście na przejściu ze ściany fundamentowej o szerokości 24 cm (takie są bloczki) na 18? Jeżeli stawiamy ściany w osiach to na zewnątrz wyrównamy to styropianem (na ścianie i tak zazwyczaj jest szerszy) a wewnątrz?

----------


## Aedifico

> A dlaczego nie, czy chodzi o mniejszą powierzchnię styku między bloczkami P+W (zamki to około połowy szer. bloczka)? 
> A czy są przeciwwskazania aby wypełnić kieszenie P+W między bloczkami zaprawą (z góry, po ułożeniu rzędu)?


 Pisałem już zaprawa w spoinie pionowej z zamkiem to masz murowane zarysowania wzdłuż tych pionowych spoin.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Pisałem już zaprawa w spoinie pionowej z zamkiem to masz murowane zarysowania wzdłuż tych pionowych spoin.


Nie nie, mi chodzi czy są przeciwwskazania aby *po* wymurowaniu jednego rzędu na klej (pozioma spoina, w pionie P+W normalnie bloczek do bloczka), zalać zaprawą *samą kieszeń* między bloczkami - tę środkową część gdzie się chwyta bloczek, tam normalnie pozostaje pustka.

----------


## Aedifico

> Nie nie, mi chodzi czy są przeciwwskazania aby *po* wymurowaniu jednego rzędu na klej (pozioma spoina, w pionie P+W normalnie bloczek do bloczka), zalać zaprawą *samą kieszeń* między bloczkami - tę środkową część gdzie się chwyta bloczek, tam normalnie pozostaje pustka.


 Tak jak pisał.m w spoinie i kieszeni nie może być zaprawy. Jeśli się wykonuje spoinę pionową należy odciąć zamek i wpust.

----------


## e_tomi

> Mam pytanie o ściany działowe z silikatów. Ze względów "ciepłochronnych" chciałbym postawić je już na posadzce a nie na chudziaku. Ściana z silki 12cm jednak sporo ważyć będzie. Posadzka ma być posadowiona na 20cm styropianu eps100 a na tym 10cm niezbrojonego (tak było planowane) betonu. Da radę tak postawić ściankę? Nie siądzie albo popęka posadzka?


Ja bym tak nie stawiał bo popęka wylewka i osiądzie styro. Silka troszkę waży (wiem bo wniosłem dziś na piętro 3 palety na działówki - po 1-2 sztuki). Poza tym jak to chcesz wykonać? Poukładać styro, podłogówka, wylewka na to i później murować na tym działówki. A kiedy elektryka w tych ścianach i tynki?

----------


## Raźny

Czym docinaliście cegły silikatowe?

Czy szlifierką 125mm da radę? Czy kupić kantówkę 230mm ?

Jakie tarcze polecacie z praktyki?

Mam kilka słupów w ścianach.

----------


## Przemysław_

Re: Raźny.
Tak dla uściślenia, gdzie masz te słupy?

----------


## Raźny

Min. w ścianach nośnych. Zewnętrznych, wewnętrznych.

Poczynając od ścian fundamentowych z bloczków betonowych a dalej przez ściany nośne z cegły silikatowej. Od ławy aż do żelbetowego stropu parteru.

Takich typowych słupów mam 7 sztuk - 25x25cm.

----------


## bitter

Czy ściana z silikatu może zaczynać się poniżej poziomu gruntu?  Jeżeli nie mogę znaleźć bloczków fundamentowych 18cm to muszę zbudować z 24. Aby uniknąć uskoku ściany, muszę bloczki skończyć na poziomie chudziaka. Niestety ze względu na chęć obniżenia domu do 15cm nad grunt i dużą grubość styro w posadzce chudziak wypada mi poniżej poziomu gruntu. W takim wypadku muszę zacząć murować silikatami jeszcze w gruncie!

----------


## Przemysław_

Czy budujesz na szkodach górniczych? Masz jakieś specjalne obostrzenia w projekcie?
Jeżeli chodzi o wcześniejsze pytanie co do cięcia - duża szlifierka z dobrą tarczą diamentową wystarczy.
Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## Raźny

Siedlce na Mazowszu. Szkód górniczych nie ma. Obostrzeń tez nie.

Architekt wyliczył mi prawie 5,9 tony stali na domek 133m2 użytkowej 158m2 po podłodze. 

Parter z użytkowym poddaszem, 2 stropy żelbetowe w tym tzw. trumna. 

Geotechnik znalazł 1,5m pod gruntem nasypowym (czarnoziem) piach aż do 20m wgłąb. Grunty bardzo ok ocenił. 

Po co tyle słupów??? A ilość stali to... masakra. Konstruktor chyba za dużo - Stawki większej niż życie - się naoglądał.... A potem nocował w Wilczym Szańcu... @#$%&*! Musiałem sobie ulżyć  :mad:  ....

Czyli zwykła mała kantówka 125mm nie nadaje się do cięcia cegieł 24cm?
Tylko muszę kupić 230mm. Tak?

----------


## Raźny

Ale Ty masz szkody. A ja nie.

Swoją drogą. Najpierw robi się słupy? Czy stawia ściany?

----------


## Przemysław_

Najpierw ściany, później słupy są dolewane.
Dokładnie wygląda to tak:
Wylewamy Fundamenty ( ławy, płytę czy też stopy ) z nich wypuszczamy wykotwienie pod przyszłe słupy ( inaczej można je nazwać rdzeniami ) tak min 4 razy fi 12 długości 60 cm.
Dokręcamy zbrojenie do słupa (można na odkładzie i tylko nałożyć na startery lub przedłużyć i skręcać w ścianie ) murujemy. Mamy ściany pod strop, szalujemy rdzenie ( różne szkoły: od kołków szybkiego montażu po specjalne szpilki plus deski lub blaty - budowlańcy poradzą sobie z tym spokojnie ). Później betonujemy.
Pamiętaj o zawibrowaniu betonu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Raźny

Nie trzeba kotwić ścian z tymi słupami? Coś a*la działówki?

To tak samo jest u mnie. Zbrojenie słupów zakotwione już w fundamentach aż do łączenia w stropie.

----------


## Przemysław_

Trzeba kotwić, wykotwienie zaczyna się w fundamencie a kończy w stropie lub przechodzi w następne piętro. Ściany połączone są za pomocą strzępi czyli pozostawienie takich ząbków w ścianie

----------


## Jahu77

Czy stracę akumulację ciepła SILKA ściany 24cm, jeśli mogę umieścić 5cm YTONG Bloczki zrobić remontów na wewnętrznych ściankach zewnątrz? Dla ułatwienia rury / elektryka instalacji i po prostu położyć cienki plaster na środku do szybkiego budowania.

Dziękuję.

----------


## e_tomi

> Czy stracę akumulację ciepła SILKA ściany 24cm, jeśli mogę umieścić 5cm YTONG Bloczki zrobić remontów na wewnętrznych ściankach zewnątrz? Dla ułatwienia rury / elektryka instalacji i po prostu położyć cienki plaster na środku do szybkiego budowania.
> 
> Dziękuję.


Czyżby kolega z kosova użył jakiegoś translatora? Bo ja nic z tego nie rozumiem

----------


## Aedifico

> U mnie najpierw stawiają sciany,ale zbrojenie w rdzeniach jest już wyciągnięte od płyty do wieńca.
> Na koniec będzie zalewany wieniec łącznie z rdzeniami.


Kierownik Budowy nieuważa ,że to "troszke" zbyt wysoko ?

----------


## Aedifico

> To tak na oko widać ? Jeden bloczek podniosłem do góry z uwagi na to,że w suficie podwieszanym chcę przeprowadzić instalację WM.Bardzo złe rozwiązanie ?


Mi raczej chodziło o wysokość betonowania tych trzpieni,niejest aby więcej niż 3 metry.

----------


## Aedifico

Kolegi cyrk,kolegi małpy...

----------


## grzeniu666

> Tak jak pisał.m w spoinie i kieszeni nie może być zaprawy. Jeśli się wykonuje spoinę pionową należy odciąć zamek i wpust.





Mam nadzieję że rozumiesz o co mi chodzi, nie myślałem dawać zaprawy w styk P+W tylko "zastąpić" powietrze zaprawą (j.w.). Ale skoro tak mówisz..., nie rozumiem dlaczego no ale nie muszę.


A jak uważacie, czy przy cienkiej spoinie można zastąpić kratowniczki Murfor EFS/Z prętami (np. żebrowanym fi6) w zaprawie tradycyjnej, umieszonymi w wybruzdowanym rowku przekroju powiedzmy 10x10mm w bloczku drążonym (te drążenia idą od spodu i mają głębokość 20cm, bloczek 22cm). Jak na nasmarowanym niżej rysunku.



A może musi być bloczek pełny?

Jeśli również nie to może pierwsze wiersze można zrobić na zaprawie cem-wap w niej umieszczając te pręty, a dalsze (wyższe) rzędy już jechać zaprawą cienkowarstwową.

Liczę te kratowniczki, to tak ze 2 tys mi wychodzi  :sad:

----------


## Jahu77

> Czyżby kolega z kosova użył jakiegoś translatora? Bo ja nic z tego nie rozumiem


Moi polscy przyjaciele z NATO poszły z powrotem do Polski więc nie ma szczęścia do tłumaczenia  :smile: 

Spróbuję jeszcze raz:

Od SILKA ma dobre właściwości acumulation ciepła, stracę to gromadzeniu jeśli mogę umieścić 5cm Ytong na wewnętrznych ścianach domu?

----------


## bitter

Czy kolega ma na myśli, że straci akumulacyjność silikatów, jeżeli zrobi ściany wewnętrzne z Ytonga? Czy chcesz pokryć silikaty Ytongiem? Bo 5cm ścian działowych nie widziałem.

----------


## Jahu77

Tak, chcę na pokrycie wewnątrz ścian stojących na zewnątrz z YTONG 5cm, zamiast tynku cementowego, ale nie wiem, będzie to miało wpływ akumulacji ciepła 24cm Silka.

English: Yes, I want to cover inside walls facing outside with 5cm Ytong, instead of cement plaster, but I do not know will it affect accumulation of heat of 24cm Silka.

----------


## bitter

Moim zdaniem będzie miało. Przecież Ytong to materiał, jednak trochę izolacyjny ale jak duży to będzie miało to wpływ to już Ci nikt nie powie. A dlaczego Ytong wewnątrz zamiast tynków????

----------


## Jahu77

Masz rację, nie ma logiki położyć 5cm YTONG na ścianach wewnętrznych, więc zrobię to tylko z gipsu.

Silka 24cm + 16 grafit polysterene lub 20cm normalny styropian.

Ściany wewnętrzne SILKA 17,5 cm.

Dziękujemy wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## TINEK

wewnętrzne, działowe wystarczą 12 cm, to i tak solidna ściana z silikatu

----------


## Przemysław_

> Mam nadzieję że rozumiesz o co mi chodzi, nie myślałem dawać zaprawy w styk P+W tylko "zastąpić" powietrze zaprawą (j.w.). Ale skoro tak mówisz..., nie rozumiem dlaczego no ale nie muszę.
> 
> 
> A jak uważacie, czy przy cienkiej spoinie można zastąpić kratowniczki Murfor EFS/Z prętami (np. żebrowanym fi6) w zaprawie tradycyjnej, umieszonymi w wybruzdowanym rowku przekroju powiedzmy 10x10mm w bloczku drążonym (te drążenia idą od spodu i mają głębokość 20cm, bloczek 22cm). Jak na nasmarowanym niżej rysunku.
> 
> 
> 
> A może musi być bloczek pełny?
> 
> ...



Ciekawy jestem dlaczego nie można dawać zaprawy jako wypełnienie tego uchwytu. Tak na logikę to jakie to ma znaczenie przecież pustaki najpierw ustawione są zgodnie z technologią P+W dopiero później wypełniane zaprawą. Nic go przecież nie przesunie. Co tam ma pękać jak spoiny pionowej nie ma jest tylko wypełnienie kieszeni.
Co do kratownic to Murfor EFS/Z jest ocynkowe co z automatu niby ma lepszą żywotność ale możesz dać również pręty ocynkowane.
Patrzą tak zdroworozsądkowo to ja dałbym zwykłe pręty na zwykłej zaprawie. Zaprawa ma odczyn zasadowy więc prętom nic nie grozi przez całe lata.
Tak jak pokazałeś na rysunku to sporo zabawy z wycinaniem bruzd ale każdy wybiera jak mu lepiej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

> Co do kratownic to Murfor EFS/Z jest ocynkowe co z automatu niby ma lepszą żywotność ale możesz dać również pręty ocynkowane.
> Patrzą tak zdroworozsądkowo to ja dałbym zwykłe pręty na zwykłej zaprawie. Zaprawa ma odczyn zasadowy więc prętom nic nie grozi przez całe lata.
> Tak jak pokazałeś na rysunku to sporo zabawy z wycinaniem bruzd ale każdy wybiera jak mu lepiej.
> Pozdrawiam


Co do tych prętów, to mam bruzdownicę więc może szło by jakoś, do sprawdzenia. Bardziej mi chodzi czy nie popsuje to jakoś bloczka (najlepiej drążonego) czy cuś. Obawiam się czy żebrowany ocynkowany jest powszechnie dostępny. Dzięki, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Aedifico

> Ciekawy jestem dlaczego nie można dawać zaprawy jako wypełnienie tego uchwytu. Tak na logikę to jakie to ma znaczenie przecież pustaki najpierw ustawione są zgodnie z technologią P+W dopiero później wypełniane zaprawą. Nic go przecież nie przesunie. Co tam ma pękać jak spoiny pionowej nie ma jest tylko wypełnienie kieszeni.
> Co do kratownic to Murfor EFS/Z jest ocynkowe co z automatu niby ma lepszą żywotność ale możesz dać również pręty ocynkowane.
> Patrzą tak zdroworozsądkowo to ja dałbym zwykłe pręty na zwykłej zaprawie. Zaprawa ma odczyn zasadowy więc prętom nic nie grozi przez całe lata.
> Tak jak pokazałeś na rysunku to sporo zabawy z wycinaniem bruzd ale każdy wybiera jak mu lepiej.
> Pozdrawiam


Wypełnienie kieszeni nie powinno być groźne ale celu ani sensu nie widzę. Co do właściwości ocgronnych zaprawy to zwykła stal moim zdaniem się nie nadaje z uwagi na ograniczoną otulinę choć prawdą jest , iż karbonatyzacja w warunkach suchych np. w ścianach postępuje względnie wolno.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Panowie, w jakich przypadkach stosuje się te kratownice, zbrojenia Murfor EFS/Z?
To idzie jak w gazobetonie w warstwie podokiennej czy jak? Stosuje się tylko ne terenach szkód górniczych? Po co wogóle to do Silikatu?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Panowie, w jakich przypadkach stosuje się te kratownice, zbrojenia Murfor EFS/Z?
> To idzie jak w gazobetonie w warstwie podokiennej czy jak? Stosuje się tylko ne terenach szkód górniczych? Po co wogóle to do Silikatu?


Tak, głównie chodzi o strefę podokienną. Jest to opisane w wytycznych Xelli, Grupy Silikaty itd. i Broszurach Murfora.
A dlaczego nie do silikatu (bo twardy?)? Myślę że im krótsze bloczki (tu 33/25cm) tym bardziej wskazane, szczególnie P+W. Na szkodach chyba dochodzą ew. inne aspekty, ale "temat podokienny" jest myślę taki sam.

*Aedifico*, te kieszenie dla akustyki ściany międzylokalowej, myślę że to może dałoby 1-2 dB extra, wysiłek znikomy (ew. dołożenie wełny+GK to jeszcze większa korzyść).

----------


## ziuta62

Wystarczy położyć po dwa kawałki cienkiego drutu w rowki na silce. Tak żeby wychodziły poza otwór okienny po 30 cm. z każdej strony. Murfor jest drogi, a takie zbrojenie z drutu da ten sam efekt. Kładzie się jeszcze nad drzwiami.

----------


## bitter

> Wystarczy położyć po dwa kawałki cienkiego drutu w rowki na silce. Tak żeby wychodziły poza otwór okienny po 30 cm. z każdej strony. Murfor jest drogi, a takie zbrojenie z drutu da ten sam efekt. Kładzie się jeszcze nad drzwiami.


Nad drzwiami czy pod drzwiami?

----------


## bitter

Jak wykonać posadzkę przy zwężonych ścianach z silikatów?
Mam problem z posadzką przy silkatach 18cm. Podłoga będzie nisko nad gruntem (15cm). Chcę aby silikaty ze względu na nasiąkliwość zaczynały się nad gruntem. I tu się pojawia problem szerokość bloczków fundamentowych to 24cm a silikatów 18, na poziomie posadzki powstaje uskok. Co z tym zrobić? Zalewać posadzkę do ściany, czy zrobić dylatację styropianem. A co będzie jak fundamenty siądą kilka mm w stosunku do wylewki? Mogą popękać płytki itp..

    Szczegóły na rysunku: http://www.gliffy.com/pubdoc/3427858/L.png

----------


## ziuta62

Coś takiego
*Strefa podokienna jest szczególnie narażona na zarysowania dlatego zaleca się ułożenie przynajmniej w jednej najwyższej spoinie (cienkowarstwowej lub tradycyjnej) zbrojenia Murfor, ewentualnie w spoinach tradycyjnych zbrojenia z prętów 2 φ 6 oraz wypełnienie spoin pionowych zaprawą.*
Należy pamiętać o stosowaniu wyłącznie zbrojenia zgodnego z wymaganiami odpowiednich norm oraz zapewnieniu jego odpowiedniego rozmieszczenia. Należy zwrócić uwagę na otulinę, długość zakotwień, połączeń poszczególnych elementów zbrojenia- głównie w narożnikach ścian.
*W ścianach wypełniających zaleca się ułożenie zbrojenia w spoinach wspornych nad nadprożami.*

----------


## e_tomi

> Jak wykonać posadzkę przy zwężonych ścianach z silikatów?
> Mam problem z posadzką przy silkatach 18cm. Podłoga będzie nisko nad gruntem (15cm). Chcę aby silikaty ze względu na nasiąkliwość zaczynały się nad gruntem. I tu się pojawia problem szerokość bloczków fundamentowych to 24cm a silikatów 18, na poziomie posadzki powstaje uskok. Co z tym zrobić? Zalewać posadzkę do ściany, czy zrobić dylatację styropianem. A co będzie jak fundamenty siądą kilka mm w stosunku do wylewki? Mogą popękać płytki itp..
> 
>     Szczegóły na rysunku: http://www.gliffy.com/pubdoc/3427858/L.png


Ja też mam tak na ścianach z 18, tyle, że u mnie ten uskok wypadnie w warstwie styropianu, także u mnie będzie tylko zabawa ze styro. Sam nie wiem za bardzo jaki sposób byłby lepszy. Może ktoś inny coś doradzi.


Robicie bruzdy pod elektrykę przy silikatach? Jakieś łatwe, sprawdzone i dobre metody? Czy zostaje bruzdownica/szlifierka  z tarczą do betonu, maska p/pyłowa, okulary i ciężka harówka?

----------


## grzeniu666

*bitter*, a może "sfazować" ten bloczek do poziomu styro? Trochę zabawy, nie wiem na ile te bloczki pancerne, coby nie zdemolować tej ściany fund.

----------


## bitter

grzeniu ale jak "sfazujesz" to w tę pustą powstałą przestrzeń dojeżdżasz styropianem a na nim potem dajesz wylewkę. W ten sposób styropian leży w większej części na chudziaku a jego krawędzie na bloczku fundamentowym. W przypadku innej pracy fundamentów i chudziaka, pewnie styropian część naprężeń przejmie ale czy nie spowoduje to pęknięć płyty?

----------


## grzeniu666

> grzeniu ale jak "sfazujesz" to w tę pustą powstałą przestrzeń dojeżdżasz styropianem a na nim potem dajesz wylewkę. W ten sposób styropian leży w większej części na chudziaku a jego krawędzie na bloczku fundamentowym. W przypadku innej pracy fundamentów i chudziaka, pewnie styropian część naprężeń przejmie ale czy nie spowoduje to pęknięć płyty?


Tak sobie gdybam, nie wiem, nie znam się. Ja bym chyba w ten skos-narożnik dał coś zupełnie elastycznego aby się poddawało (utrzymało jeszcze półsuchą wylewkę, ale pod ew. naciskiem całej posadzki poddawało się, może wełna średnio twarda?), wcale nie musi być wytrzymałe bo w tym kąciku raczej dużych punktowych ciężarów nie będzie.

----------


## bitter

Styropian też w jakimś stopniu się będzie chyba poddawał?

----------


## Crazy

> Styropian też w jakimś stopniu się będzie chyba poddawał?


 Bitter, a postaw bloczek silikatowy nie w osi, tylko do krawędzi wew fundamentu i po problemie. Chyba, że zależy ci na dodatkowych mkw powierzchni w domu.

----------


## ziuta62

W mojej hurtowni zaproponowano mi klej Baumit albo Atlas do silikatów. Alpolu nie prowadzą. Co myslicie? Który kupić?

----------


## grzeniu666

Jak najlepiej przewiązać narożnik w murze 18cm (bloczek dł. 25cm)

?

*ziuta*, ws. Alpola może zadzwoń do przedstawiciela regionalnego i zapytaj kto w Twojej okolicy nimi handluje
http://www.alpol.pl/pl/kontakt/przed...le_regionalni/

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki Grzeniu! Mój kerownik hurtowni zdecydował się go sprowadzić. !8,08 brutto za worek.
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## R&K

> W mojej hurtowni zaproponowano mi klej Baumit albo Atlas do silikatów. Alpolu nie prowadzą. Co myslicie? Który kupić?


ja miałem Atlas - jakoś nie specjalnie mi przypadł do gustu ... nie trzymał tak jakby mi się wydawało że powinien trzymać ... - nie wiem czy taka partia czy co ...

----------


## e_tomi

> Robicie bruzdy pod elektrykę przy silikatach? Jakieś łatwe, sprawdzone i dobre metody? Czy zostaje bruzdownica/szlifierka  z tarczą do betonu, maska p/pyłowa, okulary i ciężka harówka?


ponawiam pytanie o bruzdy

----------


## TINEK

ja bruzd pod przewody nie robiłem, mój elektryk również

----------


## Przemysław_

Czy ktoś kupował w ostatnim czasie silkę? Jakie ceny są na rynku?
Dzięki za info.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## duss

ja mam oferte za 2,71 netto z dowozem i rozladunkiem - slask.

----------


## fotohobby

Skąd ta oferta, jeśli mogę wiedzieć? 
Też będę potrzebował dowozu na Śląsk

----------


## Przemysław_

Z jakiej wytwórni te silikaty, jaka grubość 18, 24? Może nawet reklama składu?

----------


## Arek_Iwonka

Buduje ktoś może dom z silikatów w woj. małopolskim, głównie chodzi mi o elewację z nich zrobioną ? Zastanawiam się nad ścianą 3-warstwową, ale chciałbym zobaczyć efekt wizualny elewacji  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziuta62

Brutto wychodzi 3.33, jak na 18' za duzo, na 24 za mało. 
Ja mam do zwrotu sporo silikatów i nie wiem czy staniały, bo kupowałam w grudniu. Nie mniej jednak nawet jak coś stracę to trudno, bo jest ich masa do zwrotu.
Pozdrowionka.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Coś takiego
> *Strefa podokienna jest szczególnie narażona na zarysowania dlatego zaleca się ułożenie przynajmniej w jednej najwyższej spoinie (cienkowarstwowej lub tradycyjnej) zbrojenia Murfor, ewentualnie w spoinach tradycyjnych zbrojenia z prętów 2 φ 6 oraz wypełnienie spoin pionowych zaprawą.*
> Należy pamiętać o stosowaniu wyłącznie zbrojenia zgodnego z wymaganiami odpowiednich norm oraz zapewnieniu jego odpowiedniego rozmieszczenia. Należy zwrócić uwagę na otulinę, długość zakotwień, połączeń poszczególnych elementów zbrojenia- głównie w narożnikach ścian.
> *W ścianach wypełniających zaleca się ułożenie zbrojenia w spoinach wspornych nad nadprożami.*


OK. Tylko czy nie zaczyna to wyglądać na jakieś chwyty sprzedawców? Cały czas nie do końca rozumiem po co te pręty i kratownice? W budynkach z cegły nie stosowano i jakoś nie zauwazyłem wielkiej ilości popękanych. Rozumiem w gazobetonie. To delikatny materiał. Ale silikat 15 czy 20MPa? Czy  cały czas mowa o domku jednorodzinnym czy 4 piętrowym bloku?

----------


## firewall

Tyle że cegła murowana jest na spoinę poziomą i pionową. A tutaj rysunki do murowania na spoinie poziomej cienkowarstwowej. Pręty zatopione w rowkach usztywniają całość ściany konstrukcyjnej.

----------


## Crazy

U mnie ceny N24 - 3.075zł, N12 - 1,65zł loco budowa, z tym, że w Białymstoku jest fabryka. Ceny brutto.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Tyle że cegła murowana jest na spoinę poziomą i pionową. A tutaj rysunki do murowania na spoinie poziomej cienkowarstwowej. Pręty zatopione w rowkach usztywniają całość ściany konstrukcyjnej.


OK, ale co tu usztywniać skoro bloczki wchodzą na pióro-wpust co teoretycznie zastępuje pionową spoinę. Klej poziomo trzyma dobrze. Mówimy chyba o siłach ściskających to skąd niby w silikacie mają się brac te pęknięcia podokienne. Powtarzam, rozumiem, przy miękkim gazobetonie i przenoszeniu obciążeń z nadproża ale do silikatu, tak sztywnego i przenoszącego obciążenia kilkupiętrowych konstrukcji, nie widzę argumentu.

----------


## grzeniu666

*Elwood*, te zbrojenia wyrównują naprężenia, wytrzymałość na ściskanie nie ma specjalnie znaczenia, P+W w tym względzie myślę (co najmniej) nie pomaga. Ktoś tutaj (Vafel?) mógł widocznie porównać zbrojone i niezbrojone "okna", ale możesz powtórzyć eksperyment  :wink:

----------


## firewall

pióro i wpust niczego nie przenosi. Pomaga tylko w równym ustawieniu bloczków.

----------


## Aedifico

> OK, ale co tu usztywniać skoro bloczki wchodzą na pióro-wpust co teoretycznie zastępuje pionową spoinę. Klej poziomo trzyma dobrze. Mówimy chyba o siłach ściskających to skąd niby w silikacie mają się brac te pęknięcia podokienne. Powtarzam, rozumiem, przy miękkim gazobetonie i przenoszeniu obciążeń z nadproża ale do silikatu, tak sztywnego i przenoszącego obciążenia kilkupiętrowych konstrukcji, nie widzę argumentu.


Polecam obejrzeć wykres naprężeń i ich koncentrację w narożach, podstawy wytrzymałości. Faktycznie w silikatach ryzyko jest jednak dużo mniejsze.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Polecam obejrzeć wykres naprężeń i ich koncentrację w narożach, podstawy wytrzymałości. Faktycznie w silikatach ryzyko jest jednak dużo mniejsze.


OK, no właśnie przeglądałem wykresy. Zgadzam się naprężenia występują, ale czy aż takie żeby zawracać sobie gitarę, w to wątpię. 
Tak jak pisałem, w gazobetonie jak najbardziej, silikat...naciągane, w szczególności jeśli mówimy o domkach parterowych czy z użytkowym poddaszem.

----------


## Aedifico

> OK, no właśnie przeglądałem wykresy. Zgadzam się naprężenia występują, ale czy aż takie żeby zawracać sobie gitarę, w to wątpię. 
> Tak jak pisałem, w gazobetonie jak najbardziej, silikat...naciągane, w szczególności jeśli mówimy o domkach parterowych czy z użytkowym poddaszem.


Pisałem ,żew silikatach mniejsze choć w przypadku silki na klej znacznie większe niz w zaprawie tradycyjnej. Z uwagi na koncentrację naprężeń w narożach w systemie BSO (docieplenia) przecież stosuje się siatki diagonalne.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Pisałem ,żew silikatach mniejsze choć w przypadku silki na klej znacznie większe niz w zaprawie tradycyjnej. Z uwagi na koncentrację naprężeń w narożach w systemie BSO (docieplenia) przecież stosuje się siatki diagonalne.


OK. Rozgraniczmy dwie sprawy. Stosowanie siatek w ociepleniach ma się nijak do układu statycznego ściany. Szczególnie że można brać pod uwagę dwa ich typy.
Po pierwsze jesli już jest dyskusja (moim zdaniem trochę marketingowo sterowana) to rozgraniczmy potrzebę stosowania zbrojenia podokiennego do dwóch typów ścian. Wypełniająca, praktycznie nie przenosi żadnych obciążeń a jedynie swój ciężar. Jedyne naprężenia jakie mogą się pojawić to w przypadku kiedy ugina się strop, ewentualnie przemieszcza się fragment źle obliczonego fundamentu. I wtedy nalezy sobie zdawać sprawę ze tego, ze zbrojenie podokienne 'zadziała' dopiero gdy zacznie się pojawiać pęknięcie, minimalne ale dopiero wtedy. Zbrojenie to, nie jest 'zabezpieczeniem' przed ale ograniczeniem propagacji. Co do ścian konstrukcyjnych. Jeśli ktoś lubi niech wyżłobi dwie bruzdy, wrzuci tam pręt 8. Ściany konstrukcyjne powinny być tak zaprojektowane, żeby przenosić obciążenia bez problemów. Jeśli ktoś dobrze wykona nadproża, to nic się nie powinno dziać w domku jednorodzinnym. Chyba, że ktoś nie robił badań gruntu, miał źle przeliczone ławy fundamentowe dla silikatu i zaczną pękać po jakimś czasie, to wtedy pojawią się napręzenia i dojdzie do pęknięć (najmniejsze na parterze... im wyżej tym większe)

----------


## Aedifico

> OK. Rozgraniczmy dwie sprawy. Stosowanie siatek w ociepleniach ma się nijak do układu statycznego ściany. Szczególnie że można brać pod uwagę dwa ich typy.
> Po pierwsze jesli już jest dyskusja (moim zdaniem trochę marketingowo sterowana) to rozgraniczmy potrzebę stosowania zbrojenia podokiennego do dwóch typów ścian. Wypełniająca, praktycznie nie przenosi żadnych obciążeń a jedynie swój ciężar. Jedyne naprężenia jakie mogą się pojawić to w przypadku kiedy ugina się strop, ewentualnie przemieszcza się fragment źle obliczonego fundamentu. I wtedy nalezy sobie zdawać sprawę ze tego, ze zbrojenie podokienne 'zadziała' dopiero gdy zacznie się pojawiać pęknięcie, minimalne ale dopiero wtedy. Zbrojenie to, nie jest 'zabezpieczeniem' przed ale ograniczeniem propagacji. Co do ścian konstrukcyjnych. Jeśli ktoś lubi niech wyżłobi dwie bruzdy, wrzuci tam pręt 8. Ściany konstrukcyjne powinny być tak zaprojektowane, żeby przenosić obciążenia bez problemów. Jeśli ktoś dobrze wykona nadproża, to nic się nie powinno dziać w domku jednorodzinnym. Chyba, że ktoś nie robił badań gruntu, miał źle przeliczone ławy fundamentowe dla silikatu i zaczną pękać po jakimś czasie, to wtedy pojawią się napręzenia i dojdzie do pęknięć (najmniejsze na parterze... im wyżej tym większe)


Naprężenia są zawsze, mniejsze lub większe  :smile:  a koncentracja to tylko krotność tych zwykłych naprężeń.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Naprężenia są zawsze, mniejsze lub większe  a koncentracja to tylko krotność tych zwykłych naprężeń.


Zgoda. Tak więc nie ograniczajmy się i porfilaktycznie odlewajmy nasze domki jednorodzinne ze zbrojonego betonu, w charakterze bunkra. Da to pewne bezpieczeństwo przed spękaniami, ale...  :rotfl:

----------


## Aedifico

> Zgoda. Tak więc nie ograniczajmy się i porfilaktycznie odlewajmy nasze domki jednorodzinne ze zbrojonego betonu, w charakterze bunkra. Da to pewne bezpieczeństwo przed spękaniami, ale...


Kolega histeryzuje albo nie czyta co pisałem wyżej.Notabene konstrukcje żelbetowe np. naroża otworów dozbraja się również z ww. powodów koncentracji naprężeń...

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Kolega histeryzuje albo nie czyta co pisałem wyżej.Notabene konstrukcje żelbetowe np. naroża otworów dozbraja się również z ww. powodów koncentracji naprężeń...


ojej, nabijam się  :wink: 

no offense

----------


## duss

Wczoraj dostalem cynka, ze silikaty z :"Grupa Silikaty" drozeje....nowy cennik bedzie obowiazywal chyba od 16.04.2012r.
Wiec kto zamierza kupowac to spieszyc sie Panowie i Panie.
Ja w tym tyg zamawiam.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Ja też, miałem info że ceny idą w górę w Sil-Pro. Coś jest widać na rzeczy

----------


## Przemysław_

To chwalić się tutaj na forum, jakie upusty wynegocjowaliście.

----------


## lujski

a dlaczego silk a nie gazobeton ?? co przemawia za ???

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> To chwalić się tutaj na forum, jakie upusty wynegocjowaliście.


No własnie nie wiem czy upusty wynegocjowałem, na razie nie negocjowałem jeszcze. Wtępna oferta jaką dostałem z hurtowni to 2,99zł/sztuka PUSTAK SIL-PRO U24L z dostawą i rozładunkiem.
I to chyba nic rewelacyjnego?

----------


## duss

to chyba dobra cena..... ja mam oferte za 2,71 netto z dowozem i rozladunkiem - slask. ( za Klucze).

----------


## Beata&Slawek

> ponawiam pytanie o bruzdy


Ja robiłem bruzdy, bardzo fajna robota, z wypożyczalni miałem bruzdownicę hllti z odkurzaczem, resztę wykuwałem dłutem gdybym miał wiertarkę z funkcją dłuta to już całkiem byłaby bajka. Zmieściliśmy się z ojcem w dobie, najpierw elektryk porozkładał kable i tylko powkładał do puszek my je wyciągaliśmy robiliśmy bruzdę na koniec puszka gipsu kable z powrotem w puszkę przyłapane w dwóch miejscach na gips. Robotę pochwalił tynkarz w zamian dostałem rabat a poza tym mam spokojną głowę z tego co mówił tynkarz dużo jest teraz na rynku chińszczyzny jeśli chodzi o kable i zdarzało mu się już być na budowach gdzie nie wiadomo dlaczego ale w miejscach gdzie były prowadzone kable wychodzą przebarwienia na tynku. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy i jeszcze jedno kable na oświetlenie wpuszczałem na piętro i przewiercałem w miejscu gdzie będą lampy.

Jeszcze jedno może ktoś przy okazji doradzi, mój idiota budowlaniec nie połączył ze ścianami nośnymi działówek tzn wciął tylko dwie górne warstwy a resztę dokleił. Na ścianach są już tynki i w dwóch miejscach na łączeniu pojawiły się około 2mm pęknięcia. da się to teraz jakoś poprawić.

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

A co Waszym zdaniem koledzy / koleżanki jest lepszym rozwiązaniem: silka 18cm i 25cm styro czy silka 24cm i 20 styro??
Co do ciepła, to pewnie 18 + jak najwięcej styro, ale czy 18cm to nie za wąskie ściany????
Z tego wątku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ka-18-czy-25cm w sumie nie wynika co powinno sie robić..
Jak wy zrobiliście u siebie?

----------


## duss

Ja bede mial S24+30styro..... ale to moje zboczenie, ale z tego co wiem to z silki 24 to sie bloki buduje  :wink: , a 
zwykly dom" to bez problemu z 18 wystarczy.

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Też chcę się upewnić, bo mam słabe grunty gliniaste, chce ograniczyć obciążenie i przy okazji raczej chyba lepiej ocieplić za tą kasę....
Do tej pory skłaniałem sie cały czas za 24, ale zaczynam mieć watpliwości..
Domek będzie parterowy, poddasze wykorzystane w 1/3, reszta antresola..
Ale boję się, że będą jakieś problemy, głównie z tym stropem..

----------


## Beata&Slawek

> Też chcę się upewnić, bo mam słabe grunty gliniaste, chce ograniczyć obciążenie i przy okazji raczej chyba lepiej ocieplić za tą kasę....
> Do tej pory skłaniałem sie cały czas za 24, ale zaczynam mieć watpliwości..
> Domek będzie parterowy, poddasze wykorzystane w 1/3, reszta antresola..
> Ale boję się, że będą jakieś problemy, głównie z tym stropem..


Jesli tak jest to czy to bedzie 24 czy 18 wielkiej roznicy ci to nie zrobi. Zamiast sie zastanawiac nad gruboscia sciany na Twoim miejscu zlecilbym badania geotechniczne i robil lane sciany fundamentowe z odpowiednim zbrojeniem, ja mam 24 + 20 styropian, moje fundamenty mozesz zobaczyc w temacie aps188, jedna z law ma 100cm wszystko bylo dpoierane i przeprojektowywanena bodstawie badan geotechnicznych wlasnie. Moj sasiad sobie tkimi "glupstwami2 glowy nie zawracal i teraz ma problemy, ze juz nie wspomne, ze wsypal to co wybral spowrotem do srodka fundamentow.

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Badania już zrobiłem.
Grunt nie jest za ciekawy, niestety jest to co jest, i muszę coś mądrego wykombinować:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%87-fundamentu

Dopiero za tydzień będę miał wyliczenia konstruktora, ale chcę wybadać altarnatywy.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> A co Waszym zdaniem koledzy / koleżanki jest lepszym rozwiązaniem: silka 18cm i 25cm styro czy silka 24cm i 20 styro??
> Co do ciepła, to pewnie 18 + jak najwięcej styro, ale czy 18cm to nie za wąskie ściany????
> Z tego wątku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ka-18-czy-25cm w sumie nie wynika co powinno sie robić..
> Jak wy zrobiliście u siebie?


Jarek, w sumie to wynika tyle, że powinien się wypowiedzieć Twój Kierbud a najlepiej konstruktor, albo ktoś z uprawnieniami. To za poważne tematy, żeby Ci doradzić, w stylu: 'będzie Pan zadowolony'. Generalizując można przyjąć że w 99,9% budowanych domków jednorodzinnych, silikat 18cm wystarczy w zupełności. Ale jako osoba, która ma tam mieszkać latami powinieneś to sprawdzićbardzo dokładnie. Co do Twojego gruntu, to nie widzę większego sensu zdejmowania  około metra i potem robienia coś... jak sugerowano. Masz już moze decyzję konstruktora? Moim skromnym zdaniem, powinno się zagęścić ten nadsypany 80cm fragment i kłaść płytę. Koszty fundamentu na 250cm, ocieplenia, izolacji przeciwwilgociowej... nie chce nawet myśleć.  Ale ja nie jestem konstruktorem.  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Będę się oczywiście sugerował wyliczeniami konstruktora, które będą niestety dopiero za tydzień, ale chciałem tylko wybadać sprawę, liczyłem że ktoś ma podobną sytuację i już przez coś takiego przechodził, i mółgbymi coś podpowiedzieć..
Jak dostanę odpowiedź, zamieszczę na forum komentarz, może komuś w przyszłości się przyda.

Wielkie dzięki za tą 18, chyba jednak zmienię z 24, dam raczej więcej styro.
Próbuje jeszcze wszystko przeanalizować przed rozpoczęciem budowy, bo za 2-3 miesiące będzie już za późno .....

----------


## Beata&Slawek

@Jarek widzę, że masz ten sam problem co ja 2 lata temu:



> Nawet nie pytaj o te lawy, nie pamietam dokladnie ile tego bylo ale to nie byly normalne ilosci dla tego typu domu. U mnie byly grunty slabonosne i lawy przeliczal mi kolega w kazdym razie ich grubosc byla rozna tak aby wyrownac nacisk (jedna z law miala 110 cm), lawy byly lane z uskokiem, poza tym aby to wszystko usztywnic scianki byly wylewane z betonu, zbrojone i dopiero pozniej podciagniete bloczkami:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Właśnie jak ktoś nie jest na 100% swoich gruntów radzę zrobić badania geotechniczne. U mnie tak własnie było i na podstawie tego gruntu były dobierane lawy może i troche z nadwyżką ale będę spał spokojniej. I tak ściany "pociągnely" za sobą chudziaka o 5 cm.  tzn mam taki spadek w salonie pomiędzy środkiem podłogi a podłogą przy scianie. Jak zobaczyłem pęknięcie pośrodku posadzki i szczelinę na  2 cm to mi się nogi ugieły ale każdy z fachowcow, któremu to pokazywałem ze spokojem twierdził,że to normalne.
> 
> Na zdjęciu powyżej widać, z tego co wybrane można garki lepić

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

Wielkie dzięki za pomoc i odpowiedź!
Ja badania mam, dopiero za tydzień będzie konstruktor wyliczał, chciałem się zorientować jak inni sobie z czymś takim radzą..
I jak się teraz mieszka???
Wszystko OK?

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Jeszcze nie mieszkam dom stoi już 2 lata, w tym roku będę robił ogrzewanie i poddasze w przyszłym wykańczał. Generalnie chodzi o to żeby ta glina nie namakała bo wtedy się uplastycznia, więc wokół domu działka jest ukształtowana tak żeby woda odchodziła od budynku. Póki co dom stoi trochę osiadło ale równomiernie są pęknięcia na styku działówek i ścian nośnych na piętrze ale to raczej od pracującego dachu i błędu murarza który nie zespolił tych ścian. Na parterze osiadł chudziak ale to też nie ma związku z gruntem bo fundamenty były zasypywane piaskiem. Ogólnie myślę, że będzie ok.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Ktoś ma już z wasz drodzy koledzy, doświadczenia z montażem isomuru od Stahlton'a pod silikaty? Mam w projekcie, co prawda pod gazobetonem Ytonga, ale raczej będę stawiał dom z Sil-Pro. Czy są jakieś problemy z montażem potem na tych pustakach silikatu? Głównie chodzi mi o to czy murowaliście na cieńką spoinę silikat na isomur czy na zwykłej zaprawie. Bo Sam pustak, idzie na zaprawę.

----------


## AMF

My mamy silkę 24, działówki silka 12, ściany fundamentowe z bloczków betonowych. Ocieplenie planujemy 20 cm.

----------


## ziuta62

Elwood ciekawe pytanie. Myślę, że jak sthalton nic nie wspomina na ten temat to pewnie nie ma znaczenia. My będziemy wszystko kłaść na klej. Isomur też. Chyba, że jakieś pytanie do Sthaltona prześlemy. Co ty na to?

----------


## grzeniu666

Czy macie jakieś sprawdzone sposoby na *wiercenie otworów na puszki elektryczne* w silikacie? Koronka diamentowa, wolframowa, widia, inne licho???


*elwood, ziuta*, Myślę, że między isomura a silikaty zaprawa tradycyjna (cw). Pytał bym Sthaltona.

----------


## R&K

mój elektryk wiercił jakąś koroną - wiem że 3 z 6 zębów poleciało na mojej budowie

----------


## grzeniu666

> mój elektryk wiercił jakąś koroną - wiem że 3 z 6 zębów poleciało na mojej budowie


A zauważyłeś przypadkiem czy z wyglądu bardziej taką (raczej, bo ma zęby osobne  :smile:  ):


czy może taką:



?

Wiercenie raczej na sucho?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> czy może taką:


U znajomych, wierciłem taką, tylko że Hilti na sucho. Szło całkiem nieźle. Korona osadzona była na Macallister MRH900, kupionym w Castoramie w jakiejś promocji. Wczesniej na zwykłej wiertarce udarowej nie szło dobrze. Po zmianie na młotowiertarkę poszło migiem.

----------


## R&K

coś takiego

----------


## darecki86

Mi się bardzo podoba takie rozwiązanie: ytong na zewnątrz, jako ściany osłonowe, ocieplone styropianem, a w środku jako działówki i nośne dać silkę, która lepiej wycisza, ale ma gorsze parametry trzymania ciepła w porównaniu do ytonga...

----------


## semiramida

hej
zaprojektowałam swój dom z silki, za chwilę początek budowy a ja , jak zwykle, upewniam sie ciągle czy to na pewno najlepszy wybór. Nie mogę ostatnio znaleźć żadnych informacji na temat systemu silka quadro XXL a ostatnio zgadzam się z tekstami o tym, że im mniej spoin tym lepiej, najlepiej cała ściana jednoelementowa, prefabrykowana... Czy wiecie cos kto robi większe prefabrykaty silikatowe? Jeden mój klient, który zbudował 2 domy wg mojego projektu, narzeka na ten dom z silki, woli drugi z siporexu...

----------


## Malwina03

na co narzeka???
mieszka w dwóch domach na raz?? tzn w dni powszednie w silce a w święta w siporeksie? sorki ale reklamą i antyreklamą mi tu zalatuje  :tongue: 
Silka na pewno dużo cięższa. Chyba by się nikt nie podjął budowy z dużych elementów - cała ściana - kto by to postawił do pionu  :smile:

----------


## semiramida

są takie silki metr na metr ale ostatnio nic nie mogę o nich znaleźć, dźwigiem sie je stawia. Ten mój jeden klient - znajomy, zrobil siedlikso, jeden dom wg projektu indywidualnego z silki a drugi to adaptowany projekt gotowy z bloczkow z betonu komórkowego. Twierdzi że tego domu z silki, (garaż i mieszkanie opiekuna posesji) nijak nie może nagrzać a jak napali w tym domu z siporexu, kominkiem, to od razu ciepło... w każdym razie ja nadal przy silce, no chyba że w hurtowni będzie dramatyczna różnica cen miedzy silikatem a czyms innym...

----------


## Malwina03

Z tą niemocą nagrzania to jakaś bajka. Mam dom z silki, w lutym przy niedocieplonym poddaszu (aczkolwiek ściana trójwarstwowa) i jeszcze niewygrzanych ścianach (pierwsza zima tego domu) naprawdę nie było problemu z ciepłem w domu. Temperatura wewnątrz była cały czas ok 22 st. piec chodził na temperaturze 60 st. Może facet ma dom nieocieplony? Za to gdy upał dopisał w długi weekend w domu było bardzo przyjemnie  :smile:  Dopiero zaczynam mieszkać więc spostrzeżeń na razie tyle. A i jeszcze dom bardzo dobrze wygłuszony. Jak jesteś na zewnątrz i są zamknięte okna to możesz wołać a i tak nikt w środku cię nie usłyszy. Podobnie jak masz sprawę do kogoś na poddaszu to musisz się pofatygować z dołu na górę. Słychać, że ktoś coś woła, ale nie słychać co.

----------


## semiramida

myśle że ten jego silkowy dom jest pełen niedoróbek. Może go wyziębiać wiecznie otwarty ogromny garaż na przykład. Nie pomaga mu pewnie fakt, że kotłownia jest osobnym trzecim budyneczkiem zapodającym ciepło na odległość. Dom całkiem tradycyjny, styropainu ma pewnie tylko 10 cm. Za to ten siporexowy jest juz pelen wynalazkow, podłogówka, solary, kominek z dystrybucja gorącego powietrza...

----------


## firewall

Niekoniecznie. Jeśli dom z silki użytkowany jest okazyjnie to bardzo zimne ściany budynku ciężko nagrzać i przez dłuższy czas jest w nim zimno pomimo palenia. Wtedy taki sam dom z BK szybciej nagrzeje się i dlatego uznawany jest za cieplejszy. Gdy w budynku panuje taka sama temperatura przy tym samym wsp. U wychodzi remis.

----------


## Malwina03

Całkiem możliwe, że ciężko nagrzać gdy grzeje się sporadycznie. W gorące dni w dom bardzo wolno się nagrzewa. Jak są zamknięte okna to w środku jest o wiele chłodniej niż na zewnątrz.

----------


## firewall

I to jest właśnie akumulacyjność ścian.

----------


## semiramida

a może wszystkie ściany działowe powinny być akumulacyjne a te zewnętrzne - nieco mniej?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> a może wszystkie ściany działowe powinny być akumulacyjne a te zewnętrzne - nieco mniej?


Właśnie sam się nad tym zastanawiałem czy nie dać silikatów, głównie w działówki a szczególnie przy kominach.

----------


## pyton79

Witam jutro zaczynamy murować z silki i pomimo że wcześniej czytałem to mam mętlik w głowie!
Murarz chce robić poziom w zaprawie a pionowe spoiny w kleju,czy tak będzie oki.?

----------


## marchew

> Właśnie sam się nad tym zastanawiałem czy nie dać silikatów, głównie w działówki a szczególnie przy kominach.


Są tacy, co budują zewnętrzne z BK, a wewnętrzne z silki właśnie. Nie jest to jakaś ekstrawagancja  :smile:

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam jutro zaczynamy murować z silki i pomimo że wcześniej czytałem to mam mętlik w głowie!
> Murarz chce robić poziom w zaprawie a pionowe spoiny w kleju,czy tak będzie oki.?


Albo klej albo zaprawa. Nie masz czasem P+W ?

----------


## pyton79

Mam na zamki!

----------


## Aedifico

> Mam na zamki!


W zamku absolutnie nie wypełnia się spoiny pionowej.

----------


## pyton79

Sorki że ne wyraźnie ale muszę pisać klawiaturą za pomocą myszki..

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Nie ogarniam. To jakiś masochista albo płacisz mu za godzinę pracy a nie za 'robotę'. 
Klejem przecież zrobi to super szybko, a przy silikatach z pióro i wpust, żaden producent nie zaleca wypełniania pionowych spoin.
Czym murarz wrgumentuje takie pomysły?

----------


## pyton79

> Nie ogarniam. To jakiś masochista albo płacisz mu za godzinę pracy a nie za 'robotę'. 
> Klejem przecież zrobi to super szybko, a przy silikatach z pióro i wpust, żaden producent nie zaleca wypełniania pionowych spoin.
> Czym murarz wrgumentuje takie pomysły?


Miało być szczelnie tak dumaliśmy i wymyślił ze poziome na zaprawę a pionowe na klei żeby uszczelnić styk cegły z cegłą.

----------


## miloszenko

A to tynkow w domu nie bedziesz mial ?? izolacji i tynku z zewnatrz tez nie ?? Mur ma wytrzymac obciazenia a nie probe szczelnosci, chyba, ze Ci murarz to zrobi w cenie to niech sie bawi  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pyton79

> A to tynkow w domu nie bedziesz mial ?? izolacji i tynku z zewnatrz tez nie ?? Mur ma wytrzymac obciazenia a nie probe szczelnosci, chyba, ze Ci murarz to zrobi w cenie to niech sie bawi 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


 Dobra już mury pną się do góry he he.
Robią tylko poziomą a tak jak piszesz, przypilnuję się na etapie styropianu aby było na wianki i będzie gites ,chyba ehh....

----------


## miloszenko

Powiedz im, ze na koniec zrobisz termowizje zeby sprawdzic szczelnosc to moze si ebardziej przyloza  :big tongue: 

pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

jak nie robią pionowej, to ściany będą Ci 'lepiej oddychały'  :wink:

----------


## AMF

> Witam jutro zaczynamy murować z silki i pomimo że wcześniej czytałem to mam mętlik w głowie!
> Murarz chce robić poziom w zaprawie a pionowe spoiny w kleju,czy tak będzie oki.?


Między chudziakiem a pierwszą warstwą siliki mamy zaprawę - w celu uzyskania poziomu, a potem wszystko na klej. z tego co wiem spoiny w silce powinny być na klej a nie na zaprawę. Bloczki z silki po bokach układa się "na styk" ("wsuwa się jeden bloczek w drugi" - nie wiem jak to opisać ???).

----------


## Aedifico

> * z tego co wiem spoiny w silce powinny być na klej a nie na zaprawę.*


Ta wiedza oparta jest o ... ?

----------


## hydrogenium

> Ta wiedza oparta jest o ... ?


Też ciekawy jestem o co jest oparta .... ?

----------


## duss

Po ile kupowaliscie klej do silikatow??? szary czy bialy brac?

----------


## *milek*

> z tego co wiem spoiny w silce powinny być na klej a nie na zaprawę.


Murują i na to i na to i nie ma problemu, o ile murarz stawiał już ściany z slikatów na zaprawę. Mojemu (świetnemu zresztą) murarzowi na zaprawie się rozjeżdżało - musiał inne proporcje ustalać niż do porothermu. Tak więc na pewno na klej łatwiej. My mieliśmy piach i cement jeszcze z murowania zewnętrznych, więc nie myśleliśmy o kleju. Jeśli bym stawiała zewnętrzne z silki, to może bym się zastanowiła, bo jednak cieplej na klej. Tylko drogawo...

----------


## AMF

> Ta wiedza oparta jest o ... ?


Takiej informacji udzielił wykonawca a potwierdził kierownik budowy.

----------


## *milek*

Pozczególni wykonawcy i kierownicy budów mogą mieć rożne opinie na dany temat.
 Ważne, co podają producenci - cyt. ze strony jednego z nich:  "Ściany silikatowe muruje się podobnie jak ceramiczne. Można stosować zaprawy tradycyjne i cienkowarstwowe."

----------


## Aedifico

> Takiej informacji udzielił wykonawca a potwierdził kierownik budowy.





> Pozczególni wykonawcy i *kierownicy budów mogą mieć rożne opinie na dany temat.*
>  Ważne, co podają producenci - cyt. ze strony jednego z nich: "Ściany silikatowe muruje się podobnie jak ceramiczne. Można stosować zaprawy tradycyjne i cienkowarstwowe."



Żartujecie chyba. Macie "dziwnych kierowników".

----------


## firewall

Dlaczego dziwni?! - wszystko to wykształceni fachowcy. Zawsze podkreśla się, tu na FM, żeby zatrudniać profesjonalistów. Więc zatrudnia się inzynierów budownictwa, z uprawnieniami. A ci dzielą się swoją wiedzą z inwestorami. 
Gdzie nam do ich pokładów wiedzy, gromadzonej przez dziesięciolecia. :cool:

----------


## Aedifico

> Dlaczego dziwni?! - wszystko to wykształceni fachowcy. Zawsze podkreśla się, tu na FM, żeby zatrudniać profesjonalistów. Więc zatrudnia się inzynierów budownictwa, z uprawnieniami. A ci dzielą się swoją wiedzą z inwestorami. 
> Gdzie nam do ich pokładów wiedzy, gromadzonej przez dziesięciolecia.


Każda branża ma lepszych lub gorszych. Tu na FM zazwyczaj spotykam się z tym,że:
a) Kierownik niby jest a go nie ma
b) chyba nie odbiera telefonów ani nie rozmawia z inwestorami
c) budowę prowadzi "majster", który koło majstra to nwet nie stał

Nie wydaje mi się,że to kwestia finansowa o tym decyduje.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Ludziska, budujcie swoje domy i nie róbcie z tego religii.  :big grin:

----------


## Przemysław_

Ucinamy temat spoin. Można tradycyjne i na klej - patrz karta technologiczna ( wytyczne producenta - kierownik nie ma za wiele do powiedzenia na temat tego wyboru - może kwestionować jakość kleju czy to zaprawy)
Każda technologia ma plusy i minusy.

----------


## markowiec

Jakiego kleju używacie białego czy szarego. Pytam bo dzwoniłem do producenta EuroMix i powiedzieli, że do silikatów należy użyć białej. Ktoś ma wiedze w tym temacie?

----------


## greyzone

Bez znaczenia-jak Cie stać na ciepłochronną to kup białą a jak nie to szara i to i to poklei.
Znaczenie miało by to w przypadku BK a nie silikatu bo on i tak musi być porządnie docieplony jeśli jest na konstrukcji ścian zewnętrznych.

----------


## R&K

u mnie przy ociepleniu rzędu 30 cm - nie ma znaczenia czy ściana jest wykonana z N25 czy NP 25 ktore roznia sie znacznie parametrami - - różnica w kWh/1m2 dla domu na rok jest w promilach - czyli pomijalna

----------


## semiramida

:big lol:  dogrzebalam się dziś w starych Biuletynach Informacyjnych Izby Inżynierów do systemu Quadro i Planelemente - murowanie z płyt silikatowych 50cm x 50 cm i 100x60 cm !!! Kto by pomyślał że odnajdę to z braku dostępu do internetu  :big grin:  Cieszę się bardzo, nie wiem czy do reszty Polski ten system zawitał, w każdym razie w moim mieście jest! Nie wiem czy jest nadal, był w 2010 roku; zapytania do ówczesnych prekursorów systemu już wysłane.
Pewnie dla tych wykonawców domek jednorodzinny to jak startowanie z widłami do akwarium chomika, ale przecież tu chodzi o koncowy efekt - jak najmniej spoin...
W każdym razie po rozmowie z naszym Panem forumowym Adamem cieszę sie że mam w projekcie i silkę i plytę fundamentową  :Smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ale po co Ci ten końcowy efekt "jak najmniej spoin" ?

----------


## semiramida

bo ideałem w domu pasywnym (a więc i energooszczędnym) żeby ściana była z jednego kawałka, np wielka betonowa płyta, zrobiona w fabryce i przywieziona na plac budowy. Bo dane wlaściwosci to ma dany materiał a nie przerwa pomiędzy elementami z tego materiału. Wiadomo - trzeba skleić, ale to już jest trochę jak pęknięte naczynie...

----------


## Jagusia78

Witam a ja mam pytanie, co robiliscie kiedy (o ile byliscie w takiej sytuacji oczywiscie) brakowalo Wam 10cm muru i dac dodatkowego pustaka, podwyzszy wysokosc pokoi, nie dodanie znow zmniejszy, a znalezc w pomorskim polowki pustakow to jakas masakra  :sad: . Budowlancy mysla czy te 10cm nie wylac z betonu, ale jak z mostkami termicznymi? Sprawdzalam wspolczynniki cieplne przegrody i niby z betonu wychodzila mi podobna do silikatow, ale wolalabym sie upewnic jednak:/. Grzac bedziemy pradem, wiec istotne jest dla nas, zeby nie bylo jakis mega mostkow cieplnych. Ocieplenie bedzie 15cm a moze uda nam sie wcisnac 20. 
Juz mi rece opadaja od dzwonienia od skladu do skladu, zwykla silke oczywiscie maja, ale o polowkach moge pomarzyc, po kiego je produkuja wtedy, xella znow kaze dzwonic po skladach i maja gdzies, teraz sie cieszymy ze wzielismy polskie silikaty, ale co z tego^^

----------


## hydrogenium

> Witam a ja mam pytanie, co robiliscie kiedy (o ile byliscie w takiej sytuacji oczywiscie) brakowalo Wam 10cm muru i dac dodatkowego pustaka, podwyzszy wysokosc pokoi, nie dodanie znow zmniejszy, a znalezc w pomorskim polowki pustakow to jakas masakra . Budowlancy mysla czy te 10cm nie wylac z betonu, ale jak z mostkami termicznymi? Sprawdzalam wspolczynniki cieplne przegrody i niby z betonu wychodzila mi podobna do silikatow, ale wolalabym sie upewnic jednak:/. Grzac bedziemy pradem, wiec istotne jest dla nas, zeby nie bylo jakis mega mostkow cieplnych. Ocieplenie bedzie 15cm a moze uda nam sie wcisnac 20. 
> Juz mi rece opadaja od dzwonienia od skladu do skladu, zwykla silke oczywiscie maja, ale o polowkach moge pomarzyc, po kiego je produkuja wtedy, xella znow kaze dzwonic po skladach i maja gdzies, teraz sie cieszymy ze wzielismy polskie silikaty, ale co z tego^^



Połówki to tylko z grupy Silikaty bloczki NW 25 -  wysokości 10cm
Ja bym wylał z betonu lub dał 2x cegła. 

Budownictwo to nie apteka.

----------


## semiramida

Dzis zwiedzałam budowę z wielkowymiarowych bloczkow silikatowych Quadro. Mieli tam też bloczki wysokości 10 cm stosowane jako pierwsza warstwa nadajaca poziom, ale te bloczki, w przeliczeniu na koszt metra, są droższe od np takiego bloczka Quadro. Jagusia, nie wiem skąd Jesteś, jakby co to te bloczki ma hurtownia w Gryfinie Realbud. I to mogą być różna wysokosci, zależnie od tego ile Ci centymetrów potrzeba. Firmy Unika, wiec może ta dawna Unika spod Wrocławia też ma... Jeśli będziesz robic strop drewniany to poduszka z betonu pod belkami sie przyda... (jeśli w projekcie masz belki do czoła wieńca). Aha, to sie nazywa cegła startowa, w Unice maja wysokosci 5 cm, 7 cm 10 cm i 12,3 cm.

----------


## fotohobby

> bo ideałem w domu pasywnym (a więc i energooszczędnym) żeby ściana była z jednego kawałka, np wielka betonowa płyta, zrobiona w fabryce i przywieziona na plac budowy. Bo dane wlaściwosci to ma dany materiał a nie przerwa pomiędzy elementami z tego materiału. Wiadomo - trzeba skleić, ale to już jest trochę jak pęknięte naczynie...


Akurat w przypadku materialu, cechujacego sie tak slabym oporem cieplnym, jak silikat nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia, czy sciana bedzie monolitem, czy tez bedzie z bloczkow laczonych spoinami wykonanymi z zaprawy (kleju). Nawet, jesli czesc spoin bedzie wymavala uzupelnienia pianka. I tak ta sciana zostnie zakrywa ok 25cm warstwa styropianu i dwiema warstwami tynku.

----------


## fotohobby

> Witam a ja mam pytanie, co robiliscie kiedy (o ile byliscie w takiej sytuacji oczywiscie) brakowalo Wam 10cm muru i dac dodatkowego pustaka, podwyzszy wysokosc pokoi, nie dodanie znow zmniejszy, a znalezc w pomorskim polowki pustakow to jakas masakra . Budowlancy mysla czy te 10cm nie wylac z betonu, ale jak z mostkami termicznymi? Sprawdzalam wspolczynniki cieplne przegrody i niby z betonu wychodzila mi podobna do silikatow, ale wolalabym sie upewnic jednak:/. Grzac bedziemy pradem, wiec istotne jest dla nas, zeby nie bylo jakis mega mostkow cieplnych. Ocieplenie bedzie 15cm a moze uda nam sie wcisnac 20. 
> Juz mi rece opadaja od dzwonienia od skladu do skladu, zwykla silke oczywiscie maja, ale o polowkach moge pomarzyc, po kiego je produkuja wtedy, xella znow kaze dzwonic po skladach i maja gdzies, teraz sie cieszymy ze wzielismy polskie silikaty, ale co z tego^^


Jesli zastanawiasz sie, jak zyskac taka wysokosc i odciac sie od mostkow termicznych ktore akurat w przypadku silikatow sa najwieksze, w porownaniu z z innymi materialami sciennymi, to zerknij na bloczki Isomur firmy Stahlton. To nie jest tanie rozwiazanie, ale jesli zamierzsz grzac czystym pradem, moze byc warte uwagi. Bo na płyte fundamentowa, jak rozumiem juz za pozno ?

----------


## marchew

> Witam a ja mam pytanie, co robiliscie kiedy (o ile byliscie w takiej sytuacji oczywiscie) brakowalo Wam 10cm muru i dac dodatkowego pustaka, podwyzszy wysokosc pokoi, nie dodanie znow zmniejszy, a znalezc w pomorskim polowki pustakow to jakas masakra . Budowlancy mysla czy te 10cm nie wylac z betonu, ale jak z mostkami termicznymi? Sprawdzalam wspolczynniki cieplne przegrody i niby z betonu wychodzila mi podobna do silikatow, ale wolalabym sie upewnic jednak:/. Grzac bedziemy pradem, wiec istotne jest dla nas, zeby nie bylo jakis mega mostkow cieplnych. Ocieplenie bedzie 15cm a moze uda nam sie wcisnac 20. 
> Juz mi rece opadaja od dzwonienia od skladu do skladu, zwykla silke oczywiscie maja, ale o polowkach moge pomarzyc, po kiego je produkuja wtedy, xella znow kaze dzwonic po skladach i maja gdzies, teraz sie cieszymy ze wzielismy polskie silikaty, ale co z tego^^


mnie zastanowiło coś innego - chcecie grzać prądem, a planujecie tylko 15 cm ocieplenia? i to przy silikacie? 
ale to może jakieś super ocieplenie?

----------


## semiramida

fotohobby: Mnie Pan Adam przekonał (zmieniając mi wieloletni system wiedzy) że wnetrze domu to gotujący się czajnik, cały czas we wnetrzu powstaje para wodna i chce wniknąć w mur. Jak dojdzie do warstwy styro to sie skroli i te kosztowne lambda styropianu bardzo sie pogorszy. Dlatego moze warto mur otynkować, obsmarować czymstam, zanim poloży sie ocieplenie. Oczywiście szczelny dom wymaga wentylacji mechanicznej coby właśnie ta wilgoć tak nie pogarszała nam tych kosztownie wybranych dobrych parametrów sciany. Ale poleganie tylko na WM to ryzyko chyba... A silikaty baaaaardzo chłoną wodę. Ten dzisiejszy quadro ma takie lejki od dźwigu montujacego, będę chyba pchać PUR w te lejki, to będzie nieco ocieplenia wewnątrz muru...

----------


## autorus

No i znalazłem fajny temat, ja tez będę budował z silki, konkretnie ściany działowe i garaż ale i tak po wstępnych obliczeniach dostałem ofertę na ok 20tys.

----------


## semiramida

a jak działowe, to czy kolega Autorus rozważal wybór pomiędzy ceglą pelną czerwoną a silikatami? Bo tak też to muszę przemyśleć.... Wiem że cegła dlugo wysycha, ale silikat chyba też...

----------


## Jagusia78

> mnie zastanowiło coś innego - chcecie grzać prądem, a planujecie tylko 15 cm ocieplenia? i to przy silikacie? 
> ale to może jakieś super ocieplenie?


Tak nam projektant zaadoptowal projekt, pomylil sie a potem bylo za pozno ponoc, teraz mamy sie trzymac wymiarow budynku, bo inaczej kierbud mowil ze nie odbierze budynku. Takze na razie kombinujemy zeby dalo sie nam wcisnac 20cm, na razie planujemy styropian grafitowy.

Odpowiadajac na reszte pytan to dom na plycie grzewczej Legalett juz i wentylacja mechaniczna bedzie.

Dzieki za podpowiedzi z tym wyrownaniem muru, poszukam jeszcze. Na skladach mowili, ze tylko xella ma takie bloczki wyrownawcze, a mieszkam na pomorzu i ciezko ogolnie zdobyc silke, obecnie budujemy z silikatow z chojnic, ale nie maja tych polowek :/. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## autorus

oczywiście, że myślałem. Jednak silikaty będą szybsze w kładzeniu , różnica jest spora. Lubię cegłę ale bez przesady nie będę tworzył nowej religii  :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...Ten dzisiejszy quadro ma takie lejki od dźwigu montujacego, będę chyba pchać PUR w te lejki, to będzie nieco ocieplenia wewnątrz muru...


...zlituj się nad nami...  :rotfl:

----------


## fotohobby

semiranida: akurat WM tak obniza parcie hydrostatyczne (i wrecz przesusza powietrze), ze takie zabiegi, jakie planujesz czynic mozna sobie darowac. Bo takie budowanie ani wygodne, ani szybsze, ani bardziej energooszczedna, niz murujac tradycyjne sciany. 
A z innej beczki: kominek planujesz ?

----------


## semiramida

No właśnie męczy mnie temat kominka: jak każdy prawie, też chcę go mieć, mam w projekcie, ale jest mi on wybijany z głowy przez Pana Adama, chętnie poczytam porady na ten temat. Może jakaś koza na nóżkach na pelet, i jeszcze żeby ładowala bufor? Co do WM, to gdzieś było zalecenie, że dom pasywny powinien mieć wymianę 0,5 na godzine, no to chyba tak nie przesuszy???
Takie budowanie, z dużych elementów jest szybsze. Wydaje mi sie, że jeśli deszcz nie będzie padal, to i mur szybciej wyschnie, skoro mniej tych spoin...
Grzeniu, rozumiem, że mam nie pchać PUR w te lejki? Cieszę sie że poprawiłam humor... Przepraszam że sie nieco miotam, taki mam niestety styl, postaram sie opanować  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

A co to za różnica, czy zwykły energooszczędny, czy pasywny - jeśli chodzi o wymianę powietrza ? To znaczy, że w pasywnym może być zaduch ?  :smile:   :smile: 
Zresztą, wentylacja nawet przy 0,5 skutecznie odprowadza wilgoć.

Pytałem o kominek, bo ciekawym, czy projektujesz komin ? Bo co to za dom pasywny z kominem ?  :smile: 
Martwisz się o spoiny i utratę ciepła przez nie, a fundujesz sobie taki most termiczny ??

Co do szybkości budowy z tych płyt, to wszystko fajnie, jeśli nie pojawi się otwór okienny/drzwiowy, wnęka drzwiowa (no bo wykuszy chyba nie masz).
Co do schnięcia tych elementów, to przecież bloczki najczęściej łączy się na klej, a tam ilość wilgoci jest minimalna...

----------


## autorus

no niestety kominek do mostek, sam się zastanawiam czy go robić  :sad:

----------


## R&K

robić, robić ... BIO Kominek

----------


## fotohobby

Niby to samo, ale nie to samo...

----------


## autorus

aj tam jakieś udziwnienia, kominek musi być normalny   :smile:

----------


## semiramida

w folderze Unika Quadro doczytałam, że klej kładziemy tylko w poziomie,  -więc spokojnie pionowe styki mogę sobie malować uszczelniaczem. Co do trudnych miejsc, to jeśli zamówimy system planenelemente (największe bloki silikatowe) to praktycznie przyślą nam z fabryki nasz dom w kawałkach ponumerowanych. (do zamówienia dołącza się swój projekt) Właśnie o to tu chodzi, żeby przy oknie płyta była wycięta w kształcie litery L itd. Możliwe że zamieszanie z numerami spowolni prace, pewnie dopiero czwarty dom budowany samodzielnie tym systemem poszedłby tak szybko jak norma zakłada. Ale możliwe też że elementy dostaniemy razem z człowiekiem co będzie palcem pokazywał co i gdzie. Polskojęzyczny pan z tej fabryki (w Niemczech?) ma się ze mną kontaktować. Możliwe że dwa trójkąty poddasza pociągnę z porothermu (mamy trochę), bo poddasze nie będzie akumulacyjne.
To prawda że nie po to się owija dom w te sreberka, żeby go dziurawić kominem. Pierwotny projekt mój miał trzy albo cztery kominy i żal mi z któregoś zrezygnować: jeden kotłowniowy, drugi kominkowy trzeci od okapu w kuchni a czwarty od kominka gazowego w sali bilardowej  :sick:  A przecież ciągle nas się straszy, że nie dość że podwyżki, to jeszcze i będą awarie prądu, to tyle kominów jak znalazł żeby porozstawiać kozy po domu... Do tych kominów mam przytulone wentylacyjne, więc mogę kominy ich kosztem pozwężać. Czy wyrzuciliście kominy????
fotohobby, jeśli wiem, jaka ściana będzie lepsza od innych to sobie taka zrobię i pewnie nie uniknę ucieczek ciepła na innych frontach. Bo jak np poradzić sobie z dziećmi co nie zamykają drzwi za sobą? i wchodzą tarasowymi 500 razy dziennie? Myślę o samozamykaczach. Albo co z oknem które zapomniałam zamknąć, nie wiedziałam że je otworzono??? Stąd zawsze sceptycznie podchodziłam do oszczędzania ciepła za pomocą rozmaitych kupowanych bajerów. Ale gdy już przychodzi do podejmowania decyzji to strach tych bajerów nie kupić, bo może będzie się żałować...R&K, a który model biokominka Ty wybierasz?

----------


## R&K

> ... Czy wyrzuciliście kominy???? ...... .R&K, a który model biokominka Ty wybierasz?


tak - wszystkie ... miałem ich 4 w projekcie 

biokominek taki

----------


## semiramida

a juz wypróbowany? Daje ciepełko? Taki widziałam na zagranicznym programie, w  hotelu... Tak, bez zabawy w kominy budowa szybka... Mam myśl, żeby mieć je poniekąd tylko na poddaszu, bez przebijania ocieplenia stropu (chyba nawet pierwotnie miało tak być, podejście do komina dziurą w suficie). Na poddaszu nie planuję sypialni dla mojej rodziny, conajwyżej bawialnia/siłownia z rzadko używanymi sypialniami gości...

----------


## fotohobby

> To prawda że nie po to się owija dom w te sreberka, żeby go dziurawić kominem. Pierwotny projekt mój miał trzy albo cztery kominy i żal mi z któregoś zrezygnować: jeden kotłowniowy, drugi kominkowy trzeci od okapu w kuchni a czwarty od kominka gazowego w sali bilardowej  A przecież ciągle nas się straszy, że nie dość że podwyżki, to jeszcze i będą awarie prądu, to tyle kominów jak znalazł żeby porozstawiać kozy po domu... Do tych kominów mam przytulone wentylacyjne, więc mogę kominy ich kosztem pozwężać. Czy wyrzuciliście kominy????
> fotohobby, jeśli wiem, jaka ściana będzie lepsza od innych to sobie taka zrobię i pewnie nie uniknę ucieczek ciepła na innych frontach. Bo jak np poradzić sobie z dziećmi co nie zamykają drzwi za sobą? i wchodzą tarasowymi 500 razy dziennie? Myślę o samozamykaczach. Albo co z oknem które zapomniałam zamknąć, nie wiedziałam że je otworzono??? Stąd zawsze sceptycznie podchodziłam do oszczędzania ciepła za pomocą rozmaitych kupowanych bajerów. Ale gdy już przychodzi do podejmowania decyzji to strach tych bajerów nie kupić, bo może będzie się żałować...R&K, a który model biokominka Ty wybierasz?


Wszystkie Twoje pomysły, na  jakiś kompletnie egzotyczny i w budownictwie jednorodzinnym niewiele dobrego wnoszący system, walka o ułamek W/m2 w ścianach wygląda dość niepoważnie, jeśli potem cztery kominy będą wyrzucały Ci ciepło jak gwizdek parę z czajnika (jeśli mogę odnieść sie do przytoczonego przez Ciebie porównania). Ja nie jestem maniakiem energo-oszczędzania, ale wywaliłem większość kominów, zostawiając tylko spalinowy dla kominka i wentylacyjny w kotłowni (gdybym musiał tam kiedyś instalować piec gazowy, lub na pellet. W jednym i drugim przypadku, komin spalinowy będzie z wykonany kwasówki, wyprowadzony przez ścianę szczytową.

----------


## semiramida

dla mnie egzotyczniejsza jest wentylacja mechaniczna, którą zrobię, chociaż kiedyś ją odradzałam... System wielkoelementowy znam już 4 lata i mi się podoba  :Smile: 
 Czy gdzieś był temat, że komin do kominka mniej traci ciepła jak jest przyklejony do ocieplonej ściany zewnętrznej? Mam takie wrażenie (i mam taki w domu rodziców) Fotohobby, jaki kominek wybrałeś?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Państwo wybaczą sarkazm, ale coście się czepili tych kominków? Odnoszę wrażenie że co poniektórzy chcięliby dwoma, za przeproszeniem pierdnięciami, opędzić cały sezon grzewczy i jeszcze podgrzać CWU. 
OK, pewnie i racja że komin, to mostek termiczny itp. Ale mam w dupsku ten akurat największy nawet mostek, jeśli miałbym się pozbawić przyjemności obcowania z ogniem płonących drew. Moim zdaniem, powtarzam żeby nie było, MOIM zdaniem to kwestia gustu, jesli ktoś potrafi się obyć bez kominka, jego prawo, jego estetyka. Osobiście nie potrafię sobie wyobrazić jesiennego czy zimowego wieczoru we własnym salonie bez ognia w kominku i tych wszystkich niesamowitych refleksów świetlnych na ścianach, nie pomijając zapachu drewna. R&K, sorry, ale bio kominek dla mnie to nie kominek. Tak jak napisałem ... de gustibus!

----------


## fotohobby

Semiramida: Poki co najblizszy moim oczekiwaniom jest wklad N21 f-my Nordpeis. Byc moze w obudowie London, byc moze w indywidualnej.

Piszesz ze system znasz juz 4 lata... Co to znaczy "znasz" ? Czy zna go Twoja ekipa budowlana ? Bo raczej nie dalbym murowac domu debiutantom w tym systemie. Bardzo trudno zniwelowac tu bledy, niestarannosci, jakie moga pojawic sie na poczatku.

----------


## semiramida

zaraz zobaczę te kominki... fotohobby. Słusznie piszesz, dlatego liczę na nadzór producenta. Pan z hurtowni, podczas wizyty na budowie zwrócił mi uwagę na rzeczy, ktorych ekipa nie powinna robić, wiele tam było rzeczy, ktorych ja nie chciałabym u siebie, a wynikłych z wygodnictwa ekipy, szkolonej przecież. Dlatego wczorajsza ekipa nie zachęca  ::-(:  Na pewno porzebny jest dobry poganiacz, znawca systemu i oni kimś takim dysponują, jak to pojdzie, moze kwestia umów. Skoro system daje gwarancje wykonania w kilka dni ścian, to niech umowa to zabezpieczy...
Z praktyki to znam to dopiero od wczoraj, wcześniej to ze szkoleń, folderów...

----------


## fotohobby

No coz, dziwie sie... Ze Ci sie chce  :smile:  Juz mury moglyby sie piac do gory dzieki standardowym bloczkom Xelli, czy Grupy Silikaty, a Ty walczysz o jakies plyty i btak realnych korzysci ze stosowaniem ich zwiazany  Przygladnalem sie temu systemowi i owszem, jest ciekawy... Ale dla dewelopera stawiajacego osiedle domów, albo kilkumieszkaniowy budynek.
 W budownictwie jednorodzinnym gra niewarta swieczki...

----------


## semiramida

to jest alternatywa dla prefabrykowanych domów, dla Praefy na przykład  :Smile:  Wtedy warto skoro tej prefabrykacji innej nie znalazłam jakoś blisko, nie znalazłam też pozytywnych opinii. A tutaj o opnie martwię się mniej bo jakie silikaty są to każdy wie  :Smile:  I tak nie mogę jeszcze piąć się do góry, jeszcze leżę w urzędach  :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Co do WM, to gdzieś było zalecenie, że dom pasywny powinien mieć wymianę 0,5 na godzine, no to chyba tak nie przesuszy???
> 
> Grzeniu, rozumiem, że mam nie pchać PUR w te lejki? Cieszę sie że poprawiłam humor... Przepraszam że sie nieco miotam, taki mam niestety styl, postaram sie opanować


WM ma działać tak aby utrzymać właściwą wilgotność, w praktyce zimą zwykle wypada 0,3-0,5 wymiany.

Dawanie tego PURa jest całkiem bezcelowe, ale jak Cię to np. relaksuje to dawaj!




> ...więc spokojnie pionowe styki mogę sobie malować uszczelniaczem...
> 
> Czy wyrzuciliście kominy????




Ja mam tylko z kanalizy i z went. grawitacyjnej (ale od początku zamierzałem zamienić na WM więc nie będzie). Kominka na drewno też nie chcę, pewnie wstawię bio, bio łatwo i niedrogo.




> ...I tak nie mogę jeszcze piąć się do góry, jeszcze leżę w urzędach


W sumie fajnie że kombinujesz z tą "wielką płytą". Załóżdziennik i foto-opisuj przygody !  :smile: 

Natomiast zamiast malować na kolorowo pionowe spoiny  :smile:  polecam skupić się na innych *istotnych* dla pasiwnąśći elementów, jest ich bez liku (np. szczelne wykonanie poddasza/sufitu jeśli nie betonowy, szczelny i ciepły montaż stolarki itp itd) wszystkich pewnie i tak nie obskoczysz, ale spróbuj jak najwięcej.

----------


## semiramida

tak właśnie próbuję, widzę że jest ogrom tematów - wyborów. Sufit betonowy ale - zaczynam gryźć się schodami na poddasze, faktycznie muszę wstawić tam porządnie dobre drzwi, żeby odciąć zimną górę od ciepłego dołu, dobrze że chociaż schody wychodzą w przedsionku oddzielonym drzwiami od holu...
Wiem że znajdę dużo instrukcji pasywnego osadzania stolarki, ale czy ktoś widział gdzieś ucieczkę ciepła przez okno otwieralne kontra ucieczka ciepła przez nieotwieralne? ten wybór mnie gryzie tak pomiędzy innymi. Grzeniu a Ty czym będziesz palił? Będziesz miał bufor? sory za oftop. Ale tego tu tak dużo i długo sie dogrzebuję...

----------


## grzeniu666

> Witam a ja mam pytanie, co robiliscie kiedy (o ile byliscie w takiej sytuacji oczywiscie) brakowalo Wam 10cm muru i dac dodatkowego pustaka, podwyzszy wysokosc pokoi, nie dodanie znow zmniejszy, a znalezc w pomorskim polowki pustakow to jakas masakra . Budowlancy mysla czy te 10cm nie wylac z betonu, ale jak z mostkami termicznymi? Sprawdzalam wspolczynniki cieplne przegrody i niby z betonu wychodzila mi podobna do silikatow, ale wolalabym sie upewnic jednak:/. Grzac bedziemy pradem, wiec istotne jest dla nas, zeby nie bylo jakis mega mostkow cieplnych. Ocieplenie bedzie 15cm a moze uda nam sie wcisnac 20. 
> Juz mi rece opadaja od dzwonienia od skladu do skladu, zwykla silke oczywiscie maja, ale o polowkach moge pomarzyc, po kiego je produkuja wtedy, xella znow kaze dzwonic po skladach i maja gdzies, teraz sie cieszymy ze wzielismy polskie silikaty, ale co z tego^^


Chrzań mostki termiczne, tu bez znaczenia, byle szczelnie było w miare.

Niskie bloczki z Grupy Silikaty masz chyba produkowane w Przysieczynie. Poszukaj jakiej hurtowni która u nich kupuje możliwie najbliżej Ciebie, i zapytaj czy nie dobrali by przy okazji jakiegoś niepełnego transportu palety/dwóch dla Ciebie. Ja tak kupiłem właśnie brakujące niskie (choć musiałem poczekać z miesiąc).

Jeśli nie to popieram hydrogenium - podmuruj cegłą lub poszukaj czy może jakaś pospolita Puroterma nie produkuje niskich pustaków, co bądź, ale bez przesadyzmu nie Isomur  :smile:  . Albo z betonu, np. trochę wyższy wieniec / dolewka z betonu (pewnie trzeba by kierbuda dopytać czy można). Albo twardszy gazobeton (oksymoron  :smile:  ) z najbliższego marketu plus piła do rozcięcia (dla cierpliwych, ale siły dużo nie potrzeba).

----------


## grzeniu666

> zaczynam gryźć się schodami na poddasze, faktycznie muszę wstawić tam porządnie dobre drzwi, żeby odciąć zimną górę od ciepłego dołu, dobrze że chociaż schody wychodzą w przedsionku oddzielonym drzwiami od holu...
> 
> ...czy ktoś widział gdzieś ucieczkę ciepła przez okno otwieralne kontra ucieczka ciepła przez nieotwieralne? ten wybór mnie gryzie tak pomiędzy innymi. 
> 
> Grzeniu a Ty czym będziesz palił? Będziesz miał bufor? sory za oftop.



Obawiam się że "wstawienie pożądnych dobrych drzwi" to za mało. Jeszcze chyba wyłazów strychowych z metką "passive" z ceną z kosmosu nie produkują (zaczną). Ja raczej będę fabryczne rozwiązanie jakoś tuningował, ale jeszcze nie wiem do końca jak (czas jeszcze mam).

O oknach jest tu dużo do poczytania (np. link1, link2), są też termo-zdjęcia.

Ja będę palił pospolitym gazem ("na kuchni ogień być musi" - choć tyle jak nie w salonie  :smile:  ).

----------


## R&K

> .....R&K, sorry, ale bio kominek dla mnie to nie kominek. Tak jak napisałem ... de gustibus!



nie ma problema ... też bardzo lubię klasyczny kominek 
ten ktory teraz mamy jest tylko i wyłącznie konsekwencją decyzji jaką podjeliśmy przy adaptowaniu projektu i budowaniu domu o jaknajmniejszym zapotrzebowaniu , poza tym oja żona nigdy w kominku nie paliła - więc sam bym musiał a że prowadzę taki a nie inny tryb życia decyzja padła na bio - choć tak jak pisałem BARDZO lubie klasyczne kominki, i trzask palącego się drewna

----------


## TINEK

jakieś kombinację prowadzicie z tym podmurowywaniem.
Kupiłem jakąś ilość cegły silikatowej (1NF bodajże się nazywała) to taka cegła wymiarami jak klasyczna czeerwona, i w paru miejscach się przydała, między innymi też warstwa pod wieńcem, żeby trafić z wysokością

pozdrawiam

----------


## modena

Witam. :bye:  Czy jest tu ktoś kto już mieszka w budynku z silikatów  i czy mógłby opisać jaka temperatura panuje w takim budynku w okresach przejściowych wiosna ,jesień  kiedy to już nie jest ciepło na zewnątrz.Czy temperatura szybko spada ? Wiem już od Rutino i R&K że jest fajnie chłodno latem. Zimą będzie się grzało więc będzie ok,ale jak jest właśnie wiosną i jesienią.  Planuję silikaty 24cm i 20 cm styro, ogrzewanie gazowe, dom parterowy. Zawsze myśleliśmy że zastosujemy porotherm  i nie wiem czy dobrze robimy że zmieniamy na silikaty.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Milano2

> Zawsze myśleliśmy że zastosujemy porotherm  i nie wiem czy dobrze robimy że zmieniamy na silikaty.


Jak poinformujesz swojego majstra że będzie budował z silikatów, to dopiero zniechęci cię do tej technologii  :smile:  Mój budowniczy na hasło "silikaty" automatycznie odpowiada: "to takie zimne, takie ciężkie, za komuny obory tym budowano". Żeby było śmieszniej, dokładnie to samo powtórzył kierowca przywożący beton oraz przechodzący obok mojej budowy miejscowy spec budowany. Znajomy też miał budować z silikatów ale szybko został przekonany do jedynie słusznych pustaków ceramicznych. Ja zdanie nie zmieniłem  :smile:

----------


## semiramida

Modeno, znam człowieka, co żałuje że zgodził sie na silikat, pisałam tu już, bo ciężko nagrzać taki dom jeśli zostawiło się go na dłużej nieogrzewany. On ma dwa i woli ten z siporexu, pare drewek do kominka i od razu ciepło. Ja w rodzinie mam też dwa domy, jeden z cegly czerwonej trójwarstwowy a drugi z betonu komórkowego. I w okresie zimnych czerwcowych dni szlag mnie trafiał na dom z BK. Bo, ponieważ to czerwiec wiec grill na dworze sie pali, ciągle ktos otwierał drzwi od ogrodu żeby coś zanieść przynieść i nie zamykal za sobą (a ja starałam sie zamykać po każdym, nic to nie dało) Efekt był taki, że z ciepełka, które było po nocy, gdy nikt nie latał na przestrzał domu - nic nie zostało, w domu był identyczny ziąb jak na dworze! Narzekałam, litosciwie załączono mi gazowe ogrzewanie i co z tego, grzejniki też robiły sie natychmiast zimne gdy czujnik podał że zadana temperatura osiągnieta. Gdyby ściany były akumulacyjne to jakis ślad w domu by został po tych chwilowo ciepłych grzejnikach - a tak, wszystko wyniosła rodzina drzwiami ogrodowymi, albo frontowymi bo tam nikt po sobie drzwi nie zamykał... Stąd będę też poszukiwać samozamykaczy jakichs fajnych, albo automatyki otwierajacej drzwi i zamykającej...
W domu trójwarstwowym zimą owszem, starodawne CO jak wygaśnie w nocy to czasami budzę się z zimna, zwłaszcza na licho ocieplonym poddaszu, gdzie akumulacji jest niewiele. Ale: jak w maju czy wrześniu trafi się chwila że słonce mocno daje, to otwieram okna na oścież od strony słońca (jak daje na wschodnia elewacje to od wschodu itp), zamykam jak słońce zejdzie z elewacji i słowo daje, w domu potem jest ciepło dobre 2 dni! A w tym domu jest przecież chłodno w największe upały. Wystarczy dać temu domowi cokolwiek do zakumulowania i on to trzyma. Jeśli nie chce mieć w domu za goąco latem to wystarczy okien nie otwierać na oścież, uchylać można... To takie refleksje na kolanie. I o ile się wcześniej zastanawiałam, to po tym czerwcu w siporeksie już się nie zastanawiam, wybór dokonany...

----------


## semiramida

ja bym nie chciała architekta co nie wybił z głowy córce porothermu. To naprawdę nie jest kwestia popularności w rejonach! Proszę może raczej zapytać architekta, kto dla niego robi branżę instalacji CO itp i bezpośrednio porozmawiać z tym branżystą, który liczy przegrodę. Może inaczej zapytać architekta, powiedzieć, ja płacę za Pana wiedzę i doświadczenie i proszę mi wybrać taki materiał, dzięki któremu ogrzewanie nie będzie chodzić non stop. Upewnić się czy nie ma za dużych okien (Klient chce duże? proszę bardzo ale niech powiększy pomieszczenie obsługiwane przez te duze okno). Może proszę mu nie podtykać konkretnych wyborów bo sie spłoszy, tylko pytać prosto "a z czego mi Pan proponuje ściany???" "a dlaczego???" a potem ewentualnie weryfikować jego zdanie ze zdaniem innych. Bo architekt niestety najczęściej jest służącym przemądrzałego klienta, nie protestuje, bo musi czekać na kasę od tej osoby...

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Bo architekt niestety najczęściej jest służącym przemądrzałego klienta, nie protestuje, bo musi czekać na kasę od tej osoby...


Architekt to najczęściej, narysuje Ci co chcesz. A ty zapłacisz za to na budowie. A niby czemu on ma Ci wybijać z głowy ceramikę? Chce Pani Porotherm, prosze bardzo. Naczytała się Pani pseudofachowów i marketingowców 'in cognito' na forum murator...cóż  Pani płaci a ja Pani zaprojektuję co się tylko zachce. Chce Pani silikat, cóż... wzmocnimy ławę i hej. Chce Pani duże okno w pokoju 10m2 oczywiście, robi się, dołożymy zwojów w podłogówce. Mówisz i masz.

Myślę też że zapominasz o dosyć ważnej sprawie. O gustach. Są ludzie którzy lubią materiały kumulujące ciepło itp. Mła  :wink:  nie lubi ciepła w sypialni w nocy (tego z CO, żeby było jasne). Szlag by mnie trafiał, jakbym musiał przez kumulujące ciepło ściany, otwierać okna w zimie bo niemógłbym zasnąć z powodu dwudziestukilku stopni.

----------


## autorus

z tym architektem to nie do końca, u mnie od razu było , że muszą być ściany z cegły pełnej, oczywiście porobiłem kilka zmian które natrafiły na opór ale swoje przeforsowałem.  Odnośnie wykładów dlaczego porotherm NIE należy się zwrócić do kolegi adama_mk  :smile:  on to rozkłada na czynniki pierwsze  :smile:

----------


## modena

Serdecznie dziękuję za wszystkie spostrzeżenia i rady :smile:  .Będę dalej zgłębiać temat.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## owip2001

witam mam pytanie co do ocieplenia ścian  z silki układanej na klej 
1. ile styropianu
2.który styropian polecacie

----------


## autorus

1.zalezy co chceszuzyskac

----------


## owip2001

> 1.zalezy co chceszuzyskac


najlepszą izolacje przy jak najniższych kosztach 

ściany fundamentowe mam ocieplone 10cm styropian 
posadzki na parterze 10cm styropian
poddasze 30cm wełny 
no a teraz przyszła kolej na siany bo zima coraz bliżej

----------


## autorus

Zrob OZC i wszystko bedzie jasne. Mozesz tez zlecic kolegom na forum, ja zlecilem koledze foczki.

----------


## owip2001

> Zrob OZC i wszystko bedzie jasne. Mozesz tez zlecic kolegom na forum, ja zlecilem koledze foczki.


a ile to kosztuje ??

----------


## autorus

zależy od wielkości domku ale do 300-500zł spokojnie byś się zmieścił. Moim zdaniem warto.

----------


## semiramida

*autorus*, podziwiam kulturalność Twojej porady, chylę czoła, też się tak postaram (tylko wtedy , mam wrażenie, piszę mniej zrozumiale i dłużej)
*owip2001* to co dotychczas zbudowałeś nie wygląda energooszczędnie, dlatego faktycznie ostatnia deska ratunku to nadgonić w ścianach i technologiach grzania, wentylacji.. Przyłóż sie do metod osadzania stolarki po pasywnemu i porób próby ciśnieniowe i badania termowizyjne...

----------


## marchew

to może przez zimę uruchomić proces zmiany pozwolenia? bo to na pewno będzie tańsze niż rachunki za prąd w takim domu. i to rachunki coroczne.  :sad:

----------


## Mikolaj5

Projektuje sobie domek 3 litrowy.
Długo długo byłem pewny ścian z SILKi + 25 cm dobrego styro. Jednak ostatnio zacząłem się łamać nad wersją 24cm BK 600 + 20 cm styro i ściany wewnętrzne z SILKI. 
Sprawdzam różne kalkulatory producentów pod względem U i BK + 20cm styro wychodzi cieplej.
BK + 20cm styro wychodzi taniej.
Ciepłe okna wstawił bym w połowie w murze i połowie w warstwie ocieplenia. Także zagłębienie okien będzie mniejsze o 5cm, efekt wizualny przyjemniejszy.
SILKA w ścianach wewnętrznych zapewni jakąś tam kumulacje ciepła.

Ktoś może mi ten BK + 20 styro wyperswadować sensownymi argumentami?

----------


## piotr.nowy

Naprawdę BK +20 cm styro wychodzi cieplej niż Silikat + 25 styro ? Tym bardziej dobrego styro ? Możliwe, ale jakoś tak mi się nie wydaje. 
Ale jeśli tak jest i faktycznie wychodzi taniej ... . 
A myślałeś o ścianach z silikatów 18 cm ? Tańsze niż 24'' a dodatkowo parę m2 powierzchni zyskujesz.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Co do współczynników to tak jak pisałem, porównywałem U na stronach producentów (głównie styropianu). Nawet przy najcieplejszych styropianach różnica wychodziła mniej więcej taka:
24 cm BK 600 + 20 cm styro U ~ 0,125
24 cm SILKA + 25 cm styro U ~ 0,135

O 18 cm styro myślałem. Niemniej argument o większej przestrzeni mnie nie bardzo przekonuje. Na 10m ściany to raptem 0,6m2. Czy przy 18 cm SILCE nie ma potem problemów ze spasowaniem innych elementów konstrukcyjnych?

Co do łączenia i różnych wysokości, czy w ścianach wewnętrzych i tak nie trzeb zostawić szczelin pomiędzy sufitem i dać tam pianki czy czegoś tam innego?

Inna struktura pracy pod obciążeniem mnie przekonuje. Nadmienię, że zamierzam robić płytę fundamentową, czy to ma wtedy jakieś znaczenie? 

Powyżej 20cm styro dawaliście na ścienę bez kołkowania?

----------


## autorus

hm, dzięki za wyliczenia. Ja i tak daje silkę E24, ale widzę ze styro dam trochę grubsze, tj 25cm  :smile:

----------


## R&K

chyba cos przeklamane masz te wyniki dotyczace silki  
wg tabeli ponizej 18 + 20 cm dobrego styropianu i masz Uw = 0,1

----------


## piotr.nowy

Noo , 0,1 to przy BARDZO dobrym styro  :cool: . Ale i tak wg mnie zupełnie wystarczające będzie 20 cm styro z lambda 0,031- 0,035.  I warto zauważyć , że przy takiej izolacji grubość elementu konstrukcyjnego nie ma znaczenia !

Jeśli chodzi o powierzchnię : 0,6 m2 na 10 mb ściany to niby nie dużo ale przy domu 10x10 to już 2,4 m2 na przy samych ścianach zewnętrznych. Jak dodasz nośne wewnętrzne + ewentualnie poddasze to wyjdzie 6 - 7 m2. A to już całkiem konkretne pomieszczenie.

A 18'' jest tańsza od 24'' sama w sobie , idzie mniej kleju , tańszy transport ( więcej m2 na palecie).  :cool:

----------


## firewall

18cm silka jest fajna ...ale, nie da się wpuscić w nią rury nawet fi 50 bo osłabilibyśmy konstrukcje.Czyli kazda rura po wierzchu. A to już może wielu osobom nie pasować.
 Owszem znajdą się kamikadze, którzy podkują taką ścianę nawet w poziomie.

----------


## autorus

oj to niedobrze, dla tego i biorę 24. Z tymi dziurami to całkiem fajnie wymyślili  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Ale tylko w silikatach xelli. Autorus, przecież miałeś budowac z cegły.

----------


## autorus

Ale ja buduję z cegły, idzie to wolno ze już nic nie powiem, ale ściany działowe robię z silikatów. No wiecie nie przesadzajmy, masochistą nie jestem  :smile:

----------


## Mikolaj5

R&K dzięki za tabelkę.
Lambda styro 0,023 to już chyba wchodzimy w XPS. Dobre fasadowe styro to miałem na myśli coś koło 0,031. 
Żeby nie było, chętnie przejdę na SILKĘ ale .... potrzebuję argumentów.
Dom będzie miał dwa pełne piętra. Myślicie że 25 cm styro da radę przykleić bez kołkowania (bezstresowo)?

----------


## autorus

górne piętro bym kołkował.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Pianką . Tzn . klejem z puszki. Ale przy oknach i w narożnikach i tak bym zakołkował.

----------


## R&K

> R&K dzięki za tabelkę.
> Lambda styro 0,023 to już chyba wchodzimy w XPS. Dobre fasadowe styro to miałem na myśli coś koło 0,031. 
> Żeby nie było, chętnie przejdę na SILKĘ ale .... potrzebuję argumentów.
> Dom będzie miał dwa pełne piętra. Myślicie że 25 cm styro da radę przykleić bez kołkowania (bezstresowo)?


0,023 to tylko pianka PIR i PUR 
0,021 płyty fenolowe 
cenowo - ZAPOROWE dla izolowania całego domu 
choć są tacy co ...


tak naprawdę wszelkie argumenty znasz ...- policz jaka jest różnica w cenie na całości inwestycji - wypisz wszelkie za i przeciw ... i masz odpowiedz 
zwróć uwagę na pozostałe 2 wskaźniki w tabelce i porównaj do BK

----------


## wrzossek.m

Witam wszystkich zwolenników silikatów
dużo ostatnio czytam na temat tegoż materiału budowlanego i sam przymierzam się do budowy domu z Silki E24 plus styro. Termoorganika Platinum Plus 15cm (w projekcie jest BK) no oczywiście dochodzi jeszcze ocieplenie fundamentów, posadzki itd. ale narazie nie będę się zagłębiał. ściany działowe również Silka.
ogrzewanie w domu to podłogówka i pompa ciepła

Pytanie moje dotyczy tego czy ktoś z was ogrzewa pompą ciepła?
jak się sprawuje takie ogrzewanie w domu pobudowanym z silikatów?

z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

tu się zgadzam, min to 20cm.

----------


## wrzossek.m

> Za niedługo będzie opiszę własne odczucia nt.silikatu i PCi 
> Jak dla mnie 15cm styro to mało,nawet przy niskiej lambdzie.


super bede oczekiwał na rezultaty silka i PC

Mi się wydaje wystarczający według wyliczeń na stronie termoorganika silikaty drążone 25 + styro. 15cm U=0,1872 W/m2
Poza tym nie chcę mieć zbyt grubej ściany a raczej odpada silka 18. poza tym wynik 0,18 i tak większy niż w projekcie 0,24 :wink: 
A tak w ogóle to są dopiero przymiarki i wszystko może się zmienić

oczywiście dzięki za szybką odp.

----------


## duss

Moj kumpel ma dom 180m2 z silki 24+30 zwykledo styro i ma PC= roczne koszty CO i CWU = 900zl.
ja buduje tez z silki 24 + 20 grafitowego(ew 30 zwyklego)tylko ze mam 300m2 uzytkowej i jezeli bede placil 2000 za COi CWU to bede mega zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> super bede oczekiwał na rezultaty silka i PC
> 
> Mi się wydaje wystarczający według wyliczeń na stronie termoorganika silikaty drążone 25 + styro. 15cm U=0,1872 W/m2
> Poza tym nie chcę mieć zbyt grubej ściany a raczej odpada silka 18. poza tym wynik 0,18 i tak większy niż w projekcie 0,24
> A tak w ogóle to są dopiero przymiarki i wszystko może się zmienić
> 
> oczywiście dzięki za szybką odp.


projekty robione są by spełniać minimum ustawowe  - więc też nie masz do czego się porównywać 
policz sam lub zleć komuś za 200-300 zł OZC 
i wszystko będziesz wiedział czarno na białym 

to takie mówienie że i tak mam lepiej niż w projekcie , albo bo sąsiad tak dał i ma ciepło jest .... ehhh.....

2 pytanie jaka ta pompa i ile kasy na nią wydasz 
bo nie ma znaczenia to czy grzejesz pompą czy gazem czy prądem - silka tak samo się zachowuje - pytaie tylko ile wydajesz i jakie efekty osiągasz 
bo jedni wydają na styropian np 5tyś zł a na pompę 50 tys  a inni np 8 tyś na styro i 8 na pompę

----------


## autorus

R&K ma rację najpierw zleć OZC, to koszt groszowy w skali budowy a będziesz miał wszystko czarno na białym  :smile:

----------


## duss

Ale OZC chyba lepiej pod koniec budowy....bo jak zmienic materialy w trakcie budowy to obliczenia biora w leb.

----------


## autorus

chyba sobie żartujesz   :smile:  Najlepiej przed budową zrobić. Mi wykonawca kolega *foczki* zaproponował,  że jak zacznę budować i to zrobi mi jeszcze raz obliczenia nieodpłatnie.

----------


## R&K

> Ale OZC chyba lepiej pod koniec budowy....bo jak zmienic materialy w trakcie budowy to obliczenia biora w leb.


przed budową przyjmujesz założenia - możesz juz na tym etapie wybrać ile dać ocieplenia , jakiej grubości i z czego ściany , ile wełny na dach i jakie okna wstawic by np osiagnac taki czy inny efekt ktory przeklada się na koszty CWU i CO lub NCO

jesli w trakcie budowy coś zmienisz to chyba wiesz czy zmieniasz na lepsze czy na gorsze  - prawda? na koniec oczywiście możesz zrobić "renament powykonawczy"

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie o to  mi chodziło   :smile:

----------


## duss

Noooo, a mnie chodzilo oto, ze z definicji ide "grubo" przez budowe - czyli dobra izolacja fundamentow, dobry element na sciane, gruba izolacja, welna na dach 40cm lub pianka natryskowa 20-25cm i okna ~ 0,8U  i calosc powinna tworzyc fajna calosc... sam jestem ciekaw jakie mi U wyjdzie?

----------


## wrzossek.m

Dziękuję za szybką i konkretną odp.
Zlecę OZC bo nie mam programu żeby samemu obliczyć.

Co do pompy ciepła to Nibe Fighter 1245 10kW PC koszt samego urządzenia to ok 25tys.

jeszcze raz dzięki za pomocne rady

*duss* - a orientujesz się może co to za pompa ciepła?

----------


## R&K

> Noooo, a mnie chodzilo oto, ze z definicji ide "grubo" przez budowe - czyli dobra izolacja fundamentow, dobry element na sciane, gruba izolacja, welna na dach 40cm lub pianka natryskowa 20-25cm i okna ~ 0,8U  i calosc powinna tworzyc fajna calosc... sam jestem ciekaw jakie mi U wyjdzie?


wszytsko ładnie i pięknie tylko jak
 masz zamiar zrobić tą podłogówkę nie wiedząc ile  kW potrzebuuje ktore pomieszczenie ? dobrze zrobiona podlogowka musi opierac sie na dokladnych wyliczeniach

----------


## duss

Mnie w takiej konfiguacji domu poponuje PC16kW + 320m DZ.

----------


## semiramida

duss, U sprawdz zanim kupisz te grube materiały. To się liczy dlatego też, że powyżej pewnej grubości izolacji U poprawia się bardzo minimalnie, co daje wynik np taki, że dorzuciłeś ocieplenia za 20 tys zł dodatkowo, co da  zysk 5 groszy rocznie przez 20 lat, tak przykladowo. Dlatego trzeba Twój dom policzyc wześniej, żeby zobaczyc, gdzie mu się te U spowolni...

----------


## autorus

> Mnie w takiej konfiguacji domu poponuje PC16kW + 320m DZ.


Wydaje mi się, ze za dużą pompę ci proponują. Zresztą na jakiej podstawie ci taką zaproponowali? Na oko? U mnie wyszła pompa 11kW, a powierzchnię mam większą. Warto zrobić OZC aby zoptymalizować budynek. Lepszy styropian, leprze okna ale w sensownej cenie potrafią sporo zmienić.

----------


## wrzossek.m

PC jaką mi zaproponowała firma jest na podstawie danych z projektu a że będą zmiany w całym ociepleniu domu na korzyść  to pewnie i moc pompy sie zmieni. 
Co do ceny to taka duża ze względu na to że jest z opcją pasywnego chłodzenia a to podnosi cenę urządzenia o ok 3tyś.

----------


## duss

Noo i sprawa wyglada tak: macie panowie racje! Okazuje sie tylko 1 z 3 firm mi wstepnie policzyla OZC przy doborze urzadzen i im wyszlo ~36W/m2/rok. Przy takiej konf. Zaprponowali IVT eq opti pro(czy jakos tak . Rano sprawdze) +360m DZ. PC ma 16,4kW. (Co i cwu).  I ten gosc gada najbardziej sensownie, ma zaplecze wiedzowe i uprawnienia. Jeden tez podobnie proponuje pc 16kw z wolfa okreslajac moc na oko,a trzeci to pojecia nie mial i okreslil pc 16na co i jakas dodatkowa powietrzna na cwu.(w sumie za 270tys netto...hahahaha).

----------


## autorus

sami widzicie porządne OZC jest KONIECZNE.

----------


## suomi

to ja wrócę do tematu silikatów  :smile: 

powiedzcie proszę na co zwrócić uwagę przy budowie ścian zewnętrznych z BK 24cm a wewnętrznych (nośnych i działowych) z silikatów ?

Wszystko na klej raczej....


Pozdr.

----------


## autorus

ja nie daje na klej tylko zwykłą zaprawę. Ale u mnie zewnętrznych ścian jest bardzo mało, wiekszość to działowe   :smile:

----------


## firewall

> to ja wrócę do tematu silikatów 
> 
> powiedzcie proszę na co zwrócić uwagę przy budowie ścian zewnętrznych z BK 24cm a wewnętrznych (nośnych i działowych) z silikatów ?
> 
> Wszystko na klej raczej....
> 
> 
> Pozdr.


Na to by wysokość jednych i drugich była taka sama. By ściany zachowały prostoliniowość( wyjątek autorus :smile:  ) oraz  by były pionowe. To wszystko.

----------


## bajanadjembe

> to ja wrócę do tematu silikatów 
> 
> powiedzcie proszę na co zwrócić uwagę przy budowie ścian zewnętrznych z BK 24cm a wewnętrznych (nośnych i działowych) z silikatów ?
> 
> Wszystko na klej raczej....
> 
> 
> Pozdr.


ja tak mam (tylko 36,6)
Z tego co pamiętam, to wewnętrzne z zewnętrznymi są połączone jakimiś "pracującymi" kotwami w co którejś spoinie. Wszystkie ściany oddylatowane od siebie i od stropu (z wyjatkiem zewnętrznych, w których zastosowano przewiązanie murarskie w narożnikach, oczywiście; i one tylko sfazowane zostały pod stropem)). A to ze wzgędu na różną gęstość materiałów.

----------


## gall86

Witam,
temat o silce, a widzę, że poszło trochę w pompy ciepła ;D zatem pozwolę sobie wrócić na główny tor. Chodzi o grubość ściany zewnętrznej.

Chciałem budować z 18cm ze względu na koszty oraz ze względu na dodanie grubej warstwy ocieplenia co przy 25cm samej ściany wyglądałoby jak bunkier. Niestety mój projektant, który adaptuje projekt stwierdził, ze minimalna grubość ściany wynosi 24/25cm. Na moją uwagę, że takie domy powstają stwierdził, że nie ma szans, aby tak robić, bo nacisk na taką ścianę powoduje, że może się ona uginać dużo bardziej niż przy szerszej ścianie. Wg mnie na pewno jest w tym jakaś logika, tylko pytanie czy nacisk na taką ścianę jest aż tak duży? Tym bardziej, że ma być dom parterowy, dach z wiązarów prefabrykowanych, także raczej nie będzie mega ciężki. Z góry dzięki za odp.

----------


## firewall

Ale rozpiętość masz dużą między ścianami(zwykle ściany zewnętrzne są jedynymi podpierającymi wiązar) tak że wystąpią spore momenty zginające. A poza tym 50cm grubości to dużo, tylko na papierze.

----------


## autorus

> . A poza tym 50cm grubości to dużo, tylko na papierze.


 :yes:

----------


## perm

> Witam,
> temat o silce, a widzę, że poszło trochę w pompy ciepła ;D zatem pozwolę sobie wrócić na główny tor. Chodzi o grubość ściany zewnętrznej.
> 
> Chciałem budować z 18cm ze względu na koszty oraz ze względu na dodanie grubej warstwy ocieplenia co przy 25cm samej ściany wyglądałoby jak bunkier. Niestety mój projektant, który adaptuje projekt stwierdził, ze minimalna grubość ściany wynosi 24/25cm. Na moją uwagę, że takie domy powstają stwierdził, że nie ma szans, aby tak robić, bo nacisk na taką ścianę powoduje, że może się ona uginać dużo bardziej niż przy szerszej ścianie. Wg mnie na pewno jest w tym jakaś logika, tylko pytanie czy nacisk na taką ścianę jest aż tak duży? Tym bardziej, że ma być dom parterowy, dach z wiązarów prefabrykowanych, także raczej nie będzie mega ciężki. Z góry dzięki za odp.


Też planuję silkę 18 cm i tak szczerze to jedyne co tłumaczy taką postawę twojego projektanta to niewiedza albo wygodnictwo. Nacisk zginający od stropu lub więźby to błąd w sztuce projektowej dla budowli murowanych. Po to jest wieniec i stabilny fundament by ściana przenosiła tylko obciązenia pionowe i równoległe do jej płaszczyzny.

----------


## fotohobby

Akurat w przypadku wiązarów szanse na powstanie momentów zginających są mniejsze, niż gdy obciążenia przenosi krokiew (choć przy prawidłowo zaprojektowanej i wykonanej więźbie i ti obciążenia powinny być osiowe).
Problemem (przy braku dodatkowego podparcie wewnętrzną ścianą nośną) mogą być podciągi o rózej rozpiętości -w bramach garażowych, oknach tarasowych, które będą musiały mieć większą wysokość.
Powiedz swojemu projektantowi, że Silka 18cm ma aprobatę do czterech kondygnacji bodajże :smile:

----------


## firewall

A wytłumaczcie potem inwestorowi aby takiej ściany nie podcinał na głębokość 6-7cm celem chowania rurek w łazience czy kuchni ( bo przecież nie po to ma dom by rurki szły po wierzchu).

----------


## bajanadjembe

Bardzo ważna uwaga.

----------


## autorus

mi tam nie trzeba tego tłumaczyć  :smile:

----------


## firewall

U ciebie akurat niewiele by się stało.

----------


## autorus

hihi ale silka u mnie to tylko w ścianach działowych, a te akurat są proste  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> A wytłumaczcie potem inwestorowi aby takiej ściany nie podcinał na głębokość 6-7cm celem chowania rurek w łazience czy kuchni ( bo przecież nie po to ma dom by rurki szły po wierzchu).


Jak ktoś się decyduje na 18cm to chyba rozumie wszystkie "za i przeciw" płynące ze stasowania takiej ściany.
Dobrze rozprowadzając instalacje w podłodze można tu sporo zaradzić...

----------


## firewall

Kładzenie większości instalacji w podłodze obecnie jest bardzo rozpowszechnione ( kochają je instalatorzy). A w przyszłości inwestor przeklina, albo w ogóle jest nieświadomy(parterówka). U sąsiada walneła rurka na piętrze(płytki na podłodze) - płacz i zgrzytanie zębów. Z dwojga złego wolę w ścianie. Też sporo pracy ale łatwiej zauważyć i zwykle tańszy remont.

----------


## tomekwa

A ja zapytam z innej strony. Gdzieś czytałem, że silka absorbuje wilgoć, a w innym miejscu, że jest na nią odporna.
Pytanie brzmi: czy wybudowany dom w SSO (bez okien, tynków i ocieplenia) można zostawić na tzw: przezimowanie.

----------


## Przemysław_

Silka, kiedyś materiał bardzo popularny na śmietniki, przybudówki świetnie znosi warunki ekstremalne. Łatwo to sprawdzić.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

może, mam małą nasiąkliwość.

----------


## fotohobby

> A ja zapytam z innej strony. Gdzieś czytałem, że silka absorbuje wilgoć, a w innym miejscu, że jest na nią odporna.


A czy jedno wyklucza drugie ?
Silikat absorbuje wilgoć (co jest jego zaletą), ale ta nie jest zagrożeniem dla struktury materiału (np w przypadku ujemnych temperatur)

----------


## firewall

i dlatego w PRL-u stawiano z niej obory,chlewnie, pieczarkarnie i GS-y czy też PSP(starsi znają skróty a młodzi niech się męczą :big grin:  ). 
Dlatego jest w narodzie taka niechęć do silikatów. Młodzi o tym nie wiedzą więc zaczynają budować z tego materiału. Starsi też budują ale są wyedukowani i w przesądy nie wierzą. 
Każdy materiał na ściany ciągnie wodę jak ma tylko okazję.

----------


## gall86

Ktos pisał o plusach i minusach robienia ściany z 18cm materiału. Może ktoś wymienić te minusy? Zakładam, że kombinowanie z instalacjami, bo nie mozna z nimi wjezdzac w sciane, ale czy cos poza tym?

----------


## firewall

Arturo72 budował z 18-tki. U ciebie będzie podobnie. Będziesz dawał co kawałek słup zelbetowy. Wtedy stosowanie 24 jest bezcelowe, bo i tak większość sił i momentów przeniesie ustrój żelbetowy.

----------


## owip2001

witam 
czy ktoś mieszkał w nie ocieplonym budynku z silki przez zimę ??

----------


## Raźny

Proponuję się przejechać po okolicznych wsiach i rozejrzeć się za takim domem. Nie powinieneś mieć problemów ze znalezieniem raczej. Popytaj czy maja ścianę 3 warstwową jeśli nie to znajdziesz dobre źródło informacji.

Ogólnie.
Jeśli masz dach i okna przezimujesz. Zastanów się kto jeszcze 10 lat temu ocieplał dom? I dlaczego izolują ściany dopiero teraz?

Czy będzie tanio?
Nie będzie. 
Dlaczego? 
Bo opał drogi.
Kiedy będzie tanio?
Jak masz własny las "pod nosem" i możesz dopilnować kotła.

Lepiej żebyś nie miał tych cegieł na pióro wpust. Bo będzie wiało jak....

Pozdrawiam
Raźny

----------


## gall86

> Arturo72 budował z 18-tki. U ciebie będzie podobnie. Będziesz dawał co kawałek słup zelbetowy. Wtedy stosowanie 24 jest bezcelowe, bo i tak większość sił i momentów przeniesie ustrój żelbetowy.


Nie wiem czy to plus czy minus, ale chciałem poinformować, że co kawałek słupów nie planuję, bo szkody górnicze u mnie nie występują.

----------


## autorus

hm , ja jednak zgodnie z projektem 24cm.

----------


## firewall

> Nie wiem czy to plus czy minus, ale chciałem poinformować, że co kawałek słupów nie planuję, bo szkody górnicze u mnie nie występują.


Bielszowice, Pokój, Halemba, Wirek+nie wiadomo, które jeszcze wchodzą terenem górniczym pod Rudę, a ty nie masz szkód? Występowałeś z zapytaniem do kopalń lub urzędu górniczego?

----------


## gall86

> Bielszowice, Pokój, Halemba, Wirek+nie wiadomo, które jeszcze wchodzą terenem górniczym pod Rudę, a ty nie masz szkód? Występowałeś z zapytaniem do kopalń lub urzędu górniczego?


Tak, występowałem - szkód nie ma. Może jeszcze dopowiem, że nie planuję budowy w rudzie (wnioskuję, że ty to założyłeś) tylko w czerwionce  :smile:

----------


## firewall

A potem okaże się, że tak dokladnie to budowa jest w Bełku :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> Arturo72 budował z 18-tki. U ciebie będzie podobnie. Będziesz dawał co kawałek słup zelbetowy. Wtedy stosowanie 24 jest bezcelowe, bo i tak większość sił i momentów przeniesie ustrój żelbetowy.


Jak dobrze kojarze, ściany zewnętrzne u Arturo72 to silikat  24cm.

----------


## justkaaa

Moi znajomu budują z silki 18cm. Mur jak mur. Widac że troche cieńszy niz klasyczny 24 cm, ale trzeba mu przyznać, że mocny jest. Jak murarze wiercili lub cieli to nie szło tak łatwo jak np. z PTH. Stosowali specjalne tarcze diamentowe, które i tak często wymieniali bo bloczki były twarde

----------


## autorus

to sobie wyobraźcie jak ja buduje i od wysokości 3m mam grubość 12cm a wiadomo ze mi się ściany wyginają do środka  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak dobrze kojarze, ściany zewnętrzne u Arturo72 to silikat 24cm.


Ściany zewnętrzne zmieniłem z 24cm na 18cm  :smile: 
Ściany wewnętrzne nośne pozostały na 24cm

----------


## nydar

> to sobie wyobraźcie jak ja buduje i od wysokości 3m mam grubość 12cm a wiadomo ze mi się ściany wyginają do środka


Bo ty cwany jesteś.Kształt robi ci wytrzymałość. :yes:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ściany zewnętrzne zmieniłem z 24cm na 18cm 
> Ściany wewnętrzne nośne pozostały na 24cm


W każdym razie wiedzialem,, że część jest pozostawiona.
Z tego, co pamietam, chciałes mieć w 18cm wszystko, tylko Kierownik, czy projektant widział jakiś problem ? Co tam nie pasowało ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Z tego, co pamietam, chciałes mieć w 18cm wszystko, tylko Kierownik, czy projektant widział jakiś problem ? Co tam nie pasowało ?


Dokładnie,chciałem mieć calość na 18cm ale kierbud i projektant w jednej osobie,stwierdził,że wewnętrzne nośne muszą być z 24cm,chodziło chyba o podparcie czegoś tam,18cm była by zbyt wąska.

----------


## fotohobby

A miałeś juz wtedy zaprojektowany strop drewniany ?
Bo tak właściwie, przy takim stropie jedyne poważniejsze obciązenie, jakie przenoszą wewn. ściany nośne w partetówce to obciążenia od słupków z konstrulcji więźby. A przy ścianie 18cm nie ma problemu, by te słupki osadzić i obciążenie przenieść.
Podobnie belki drewnianego stropu, kiedy mamy poddasze nieużytkowe.

Co innego, jakby zaprojektowano strop pod poddasze użytkowe (Akerman, Teriwa).

----------


## semiramida

18 cm spokojnie podeprze strop nawet żelbetowy wylewany na mokro. ale... dystrybutor zwrócił uwagę na długość ścian z silki 18, że jak powyżej 8 metrów to może rozważyć jakiś słupek wzmacniający coby się nie wygibła...
Muszę się poskarżyć na Unikę - Realbud. Foldery mówią o blokach 50x100 a Realbud mówi że nie produkują, to na pewno nie prawda. I potem się dziwią że ciężko im idzie sprzedaż do Polski tego systemu... Na szczęście są też inne firmy za miedzą od silki wielkoformatowej...
Albo mi mówią żebym nie mieszała systemów, a przecież widzę że cały zachód miesza! ciekawe kiedy nasi dostawcy zaczną dostarczać wszystko prędko zgodnie z życzeniem... Ja ich nie proszę o poradę tylko o dany produkt...

----------


## fotohobby

> 18 cm spokojnie podeprze strop nawet żelbetowy wylewany na mokro. ale... dystrybutor zwrócił uwagę na długość ścian z silki 18, że jak powyżej 8 metrów to może rozważyć jakiś słupek wzmacniający coby się nie wygibła...


Ale dla odmiany, w zaleceniach techniczych w katalogu SIL-PRO nie ma o tym mowy.

----------


## semiramida

nie ma mowy o podpieraniu żelbetu czy o wzmacnianiu za długich ścian?

----------


## fotohobby

Mowa jest o stosowaniu dylatacji w ścianach > 8m, ale to tyczy każdej grubości, to taka długość ma wpływ na powstawanie napężeń w wieńcu pod wpływem zmiany wymiarów przy zmianach temp.

----------


## gall86

> A potem okaże się, że tak dokladnie to budowa jest w Bełku


Niee, Dębieńsko ;D

----------


## gall86

Witam,
proszę o info czy przy projekcie Z91 z pracowni z500, gdzie ściany nośne są tylko zewnętrzne (w środku jedynie działowe) może być zastosowany silikat 18cm? Strop z wiązarów, krycie jeszcze nie określone, ale być może gont. Projektant twierdzi, że tylko 24cm i nic mniej. Podobno mogą pojawić się jakieś wygięcia ścian nośnych. Bardzo bym prosił o konkretną odpowiedź, może jakieś wyliczenia, które będę mógł przedstawić projektantowi. Zależy mi na ścianie "18".

----------


## firewall

Przy z91 też nie podpisałbym się na 18-tce.

----------


## gall86

Jakieś szersze informacje?

----------


## hydrogenium

> Witam,
> proszę o info czy przy projekcie Z91 z pracowni z500, gdzie ściany nośne są tylko zewnętrzne (w środku jedynie działowe) może być zastosowany silikat 18cm? Strop z wiązarów, krycie jeszcze nie określone, ale być może gont. Projektant twierdzi, że tylko 24cm i nic mniej. Podobno mogą pojawić się jakieś wygięcia ścian nośnych. Bardzo bym prosił o konkretną odpowiedź, może jakieś wyliczenia, które będę mógł przedstawić projektantowi. Zależy mi na ścianie "18".



Sadzę że da się przeprojektować: odpowiednia ilość trzpieni żelbetowych i stężenia pasów dolnych wiązarów. powinny załatwić sprawę.
 W budowlance wszystko jest możliwe, kwestia tylko środków.

----------


## jasse

Pytanie moje dotyczy tego czy ktoś z was ogrzewa pompą ciepła?
jak się sprawuje takie ogrzewanie w domu pobudowanym z silikatów?

Hej, mam coś takiego. Użytkowa 140, a po podłodze prawie 170 m.
Ściana, to 24+ 15 wełny + 11,5 (ale częściowo otynkowana, a częściowo jako łupana elewacyjna). Silikaty Trąbki.
ABE Pompy ciepła Nibe 8kW (wbudowany podgrzewacz wody z zasobnikiem) oczywiście z podłogówką. Odwierty: 3 sondy po 50m.
Latem utrzymuje się temperatura około 22-26 C. Zima to 21-23 C. Jest i kominek, ale robi tylko za ozdobę.
W domu wszystko jest na prąd, a rachunki miesięczne od 180 latem do 380 zimą. Ale wszystko działa za naciśnięciem guziczka i mam gdzieś absurdalne rachunki za gaz albo kombinowanie taniego drewna na lewo i tachanie kubików na pryzmy.
Głupi kobiety posłuchałem i na piętrze położyłem panele, a to podłogówce specjalnie nie służy  :smile:  Polecam gres lub cienkie drewno klejone do podłogi. Wybij też sobie z głowy dywany i wykładziny w całym domu.
Osobiście uważam, że do silikatów bardzo pasuje PC. Dom ma swoją masę i dobrze utrzymuje temperaturę. Z uwagi na źródło ciepła, zapomnij, że wyjeżdżając na urlop zmniejszysz ogrzewanie, a po powrocie ugrzejesz w 2 godziny. Zmiany nastaw też są odczuwalne dopiero po kilku godzinach.
Ważne że na 80% ogrzewania dostałem kredyt z dopłatą w BOŚ i płacę groszowe odsetki.
Powodzenia

----------


## firewall

> Sadzę że da się przeprojektować: odpowiednia ilość trzpieni żelbetowych i stężenia pasów dolnych wiązarów. powinny załatwić sprawę.
>  W budowlance wszystko jest możliwe, kwestia tylko środków.


Tylko że gall chciałby, z pewnością, aby było tanio.

----------


## semiramida

Czy znacie kogoś kto zbudował dom z silikatów grubości 15 cm? a może zbudował z tego garaż?? Pytanie zwłaszcza do "18"stkowiczów. Macie te 18 i grubość jest do zaakceptowania, tak? to co by było jakby odjąć te 3 cm jeszcze? Oczywiscie omowie to z konstruktorem, ale najtrudniej to o aprobatę u wszelkich znajomków i doradzaczy...

----------


## Przemysław_

A tak z ciekawości zapytam dlaczego 15 cm? Czy te 3 cm są do czegoś potrzebne?

----------


## semiramida

Nie są, ale akurat wczorajszy przedstawiciel nie produkuje 18 cm... 3 cm można wykorzystać jako rezerwę na ogrzewanie scienne. Na razie wiem że 15 jest gorszą izolacja ogniową i dźwiękową, ale porównam to jeszcze z innymi materiałami niz grubsze silikaty.

----------


## Przemysław_

Jeżeli masz miejsce, nie walczysz o każdy centymetr to buduj z 24. Gdy zaczniesz robić bruzdy pod instalacje to nie będziesz później zadawał pytań na forum czy to wystarczy. Ludzie budują z 18-tki a później przychodzi pan hydraulik robi bruzdę pod rurę i zostaje 8cm ściany. Pamiętaj, że grubsza ściana ma większą akumulacyjność. :cool:  Temat wałkowany w tym wątku na poprzednich stronach.

----------


## semiramida

Ze względu na izolacyjność dżwiękową i ogniową odpuszczam silikaty pochudzane i będą 24-25 cm... Czy doświadczeni silikatowcy mogą powiedzieć jaka im wyszła grubość tynku na silikacie (czyli od wewnątrz) ?

----------


## owip2001

gipsowy 8mm

----------


## cypryski

> ze względu na izolacyjność dżwiękową i ogniową odpuszczam silikaty i będą 24-25 cm


 lol  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Zbieram oferty na silikaty, chcę kupić je jeszcze w tym roku.
Pierwsza oferta, jaka nadeszła wygląda tak:

> w nawiazaniu do Pana zapytania pragniemy zaoferowac bloczki :
> 
> n18 Bloczek 18cm drązony kl.15: 2098 szt - cena brutto za szt. 2,85 zł
> 
> np18 Bloczek 18cm pełny kl.20: 695 szt - cena brutto za szt. 2,00 zł
> 
> n12 Bloczek 12cm drążony 1098 szt - cena brutto za szt. 3,45 zł
> ceny z transportem i rozładunkiem HDS

Przeciez ta oferta jest absurdalna !
W  ten sytuacji opłaca się zamówić wszystko w NP18 (kl20) i oblecieć tym całą budowę.... 
Poprosiłem o doprecyzowanie, czy jak zamówię 3600szt bloczków NP18 to też dostanę je po 2zł  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

Zapytaj o NP25 lub nawet o A^plus, będzie jeszcze taniej!  :wink:

----------


## piotr.nowy

Wg mnie komuś się ceny pomieszały - pozycja 2 z poz.3 jest chyba zamieniona.

----------


## fotohobby

Pewnie jutro nadejdzie mail typu "upsss, przepraszamy" i okaże się, że dwie ostatnie pozycje "się zamieniły".
Tym samym oferta stanie sią jakby tańsza...

----------


## fotohobby

A swoją drogą - jeśłi ktoś tej jesieni nabywał silikaty to proszeo pochwalenie się ceną. Koniec roku to powinien być dobry okres, żeby trafić na okazje cenowe.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Kupowałem jakiś miesiąc temu. Ceny trochę niższe od tych z twojej oferty ale bez rozładunku. Tak że w sumie pewnie wyjdzie na to samo. SIL-Pro z Godzikowic.

----------


## fotohobby

A ile km masz do Gożdzikowic ?

----------


## piotr.nowy

120-130

----------


## fotohobby

Ja 180, zresztą na Gónym Sląsku nie obrodziło w producentów silikatów i generalnie do kazdego "trochę" km jest.

----------


## imrahil

przyłączam się do prośby o namiary do składów budowlanych na Śląsku oferujących silikaty.

a tak przy okazji - czemu bierzesz klasę 20? ja mam budować dom piętrowy i będzie klasa 15. i czemu pełne bloczki?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja prosiłem po prostu o N18 i NP18 bez  określania klasy, bo i "15" wystarczyłaby z naddatkiem.
Taką otrzymałem jednak wycenę.
Pełne dlatego, ze będąt o ściany nośne wewnątrz budynku - głównie chodzi o lepszą izolację akustyczną między pomieszczeniami, oraz o większą akumulację ciepła.
Zastanawiam si e jednak, czy śćian zewnętrznych również nei wykonać z pełnych bloczków.

----------


## grzeniu666

NP18 nie występuje chyba w klasie niższej jak 20. Nie sądzę że klasa ma wpływ na akustykę.

----------


## piotr.nowy

Klasa , jako taka , nie ma wpływu , ale masa ma . A pełne cięższe są .

----------


## Crazy

Ja wyceniałem wczoraj N24E o taki http://www.silikaty.com.pl/stronawww...ilikat,85.html i kosztuje 2,95/szt. z dowozem i rozładunkiem HDS. Fabrykę mam w tym samym mieście, w którym mieszkam. A najdziwniejsze jest to, że kupując bezpośrednio w fabryce wychodzi dużo drożej, bo po 3,5/szt., chyba chronią swoich pośredników. Przy cenie 2,95 metr ściany wychodzi drożej niż BK np. Solbetu i zaczynam się zastanawiać. Prz 18cm byłoby taniej, ale ja chcę 24cm.

----------


## fotohobby

Buduję z silikatow nie z uwagi na cenę, a własnosci samego materialu, wiec porownań z BK, czy ceramika nawet nie robie. Z uwagi na odległość od producenta mam niestety gorsze ceny...

----------


## autorus

U mnie jest dokładnie jak u kolegi, cena jest na drugim planie, robię to ze względu na własności materiału. 
Zresztą w innej części budynku wykorzystuję cegłę i ytong z tego samego powodu  :smile:

----------


## jezior85

A słyszał ktoś (i może stosował) produkty typu SILKA TEMPO albo YTONG PANEL do stawiania ścian?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W zasadzie chyba lepiej brać NP. W N-kach przy wierceniu otworów jest problem z dziurami, prawie zawsze trafiałem na otwory. Pewnie jest to ważne przy wieszaniu różnych szafek.

----------


## Przemysław_

Duża zaleta NP to większa gęstość a co za tym idzie akumulacja ciepła jest większa. NP24 ma gęstość 1,6 a N24 ma 1,4. Tak dla porównania Silikat A plus o podwyższonym standardzie izolacyjności akustycznej ma gęstość klasy 2,2.

----------


## imrahil

A jak wygląda sprawa kleju? Jaki polecacie? Jak policzyć ile tego kleju kupić? W cenniku grupy silikaty mają podaną wydajność w kg/metr sześcienny. Metr szcześcienny czego? Stosujecie zbrojenie pod oknami? Jak je wykonujecie? Będzie u mnie budowała ekipa, ale chciałbym tego szczegółu dopilnować.

powiat rybnicki - silpro 24 cm za 3,26 zł, 12 cm za 2,21 zł, drążone, z rozładunkiem.

----------


## hokejgk1

PYTANIE DO TYCH CO JUŻ WYBUDOWALI:

MAM DOM BLISKO TORÓW KOLEJOWYCH:
OBECNIE W PROJEKCIE MAM zaprojektowne ściany zewnętrzne z Gazobetonu 24cm + 15cm styropianu - wewnętrzne nośne i działowe s SILKI
Zastanawiam się czy nie zamienic wszytskie na SILKA E24 kl 15 + 20CM styropianu ???

Wiem że WEŁNA lepiej wygłusza - ale patrzmy na koszt !!! 

Czy w domu z SILKI da się mieszkać !? Czy nie chwycę się za głowę gdy przyjdzie mi ogrzać budynek ?

----------


## imrahil

Jeszcze nie mieszkam, ale pewnie da się  :smile: . Grubsza izolacja załatwi sprawę ogrzewania. Radziłbym jednak przeliczyć tę grubość ocieplenia i zauważyć, że 5 cm styropianu to nie zawsze to samo (zależy to jeszcze od rodzaju styro i lambdy).

----------


## hokejgk1

Liczyłem i Dodając 5cm styro czyli SILKA 24+20cm styro otrzymuje to samo co YTONG 24cm+15cm styro...

A czy budowa silką (cena materiału wychodzi taniej) hmmm..... chyba to samo

----------


## TINEK

A jaka różnica w ogrzaniu domu z silikatu, czy innego budulca, przecież izolację będziesz mieć 

Mieszkam od maja, w domu cieplutko (22 *C ustawione i tyle jest) zużycie opału porównywalne z innymi materiałami (zasobnik ekogroszku ~170kg wystarcza na 9 - 10 dni, przy większych mrozach krócej)
Według mnie nie ma co się obawiać komu z silikatów, wszak za izolacyjność ściany odpowiada izolacja a nie materiał konstrukcyjny

pozdrawiam

----------


## kajwroclaw

Ludzie pomocy!!!  :smile: 

Miałem zamiar budować z silki 24 cm, naczytałem się o zaletach materiału i już byłem zdecydowany gdy.... mój wujek oraz jeden z budowlańców zaczęli mnie straszyć, że silikaty pękają strasznie i w ogóle kruche i trudne w obróbce, żeby robić z BK i teraz nie wiem. Nigdzie na forum nie znalazłem informacji, że komuś chałupa z silki pęka, chociaż się starałem znaleźć. I znów mam dylemat, wypowiedzcie się proszę :Confused:

----------


## TINEK

Ten kto chce budować z silikatów, musi być do tego przekonany, 
to jest normalne, że murarze i inni "wujkowie fachowcy" będą Cię przekonywać, że nie jest to dobry materiał, 
nie lubią murować silikatów, bo są bardzo ciężkie (w porównaniu do innych materiałów konstrukcyjnych), i trudne w obróbce
nie raz usłyszysz, że z tego to się obory i śmietniki stawia, taki pogląd pokutuje z dawien dawna, wtedy nie było ociepleń a mur z silikatu bez ocieplenia zimny
Trzymaj się swego wyboru, nie rozmawiaj za dużo z pseudofachowcami i bądź twardy  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

> mój wujek oraz jeden z budowlańców zaczęli mnie straszyć, że silikaty pękają strasznie i w ogóle kruche i trudne w obróbce, żeby robić z BK i teraz nie wiem. 
> 
> Nigdzie na forum nie znalazłem informacji, że komuś chałupa z silki pęka, chociaż się starałem znaleźć.


Krucha to jest ceramika. Pękają niechętnie. Obrabia się ciężko - fakt. BK nie jest zły, ale wolę silikat.

Spytaj wujka i jednego, muszą mieć jakiś namiar jak mówią.





> Ludzie pomocy!!!


Ja nie pomogę, swoje się namurowałem (i jeszcze mi zostało...)


A serio, im prędzej przestaniesz słuchać budowlanych mitów tym lepiej dla Ciebie. Miej swój rozum (i dużo czasu).


Tinek, mi się lepiej murowało z silikatu, bo bardziej poręczny jak BK i nie cięższy (sztuka, 18 vs 24), tylko wolniej idzie ;D

----------


## TINEK

no widzisz Grzeniu, obalasz kolejny mit, Ty jako praktyk, bo mnie ekipa murowała
i masz rację, nie słuchać pseudofachowców, to tylko ogłupia

mieszkam od wiosny i drugi raz też bym wybrał silikat

pozdrawiam

----------


## semiramida

a mnie ostatnio niepokoi, że silikaty mają pomniejszana wagę poprzez robienie w nich dziur, rzekomo polepszających współczynniki ale wynikających z nakazu unii coby te bloczki dało się uradzić, takie BHP.Czy ktoś przerabiał asortyment pod tym kątem? Które bloki silikatowe są bez dziur i duże? Albo inaczej, które są najcięższe? Czy jak w ofercie silikatów mają bloczki fundamentowe to one są dalej normalnie silikatowe? sorry za pytanie z serii "sama sobie to sprawdź" - jak nikt nie zna odpowiedzi na szybko to oczywiście będę szukać u producentów odpowiedzi...

----------


## miloszenko

> Ten kto chce budować z silikatów, musi być do tego przekonany, 
> to jest normalne, że murarze i inni "wujkowie fachowcy" będą Cię przekonywać, że nie jest to dobry materiał, 
> nie lubią murować silikatów, bo są bardzo ciężkie (w porównaniu do innych materiałów konstrukcyjnych), i trudne w obróbce
> nie raz usłyszysz, że z tego to się obory i śmietniki stawia, taki pogląd pokutuje z dawien dawna, wtedy nie było ociepleń a mur z silikatu bez ocieplenia zimny
> Trzymaj się swego wyboru, nie rozmawiaj za dużo z pseudofachowcami i bądź twardy 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Wszystko prawda, prawie  :big tongue:  Beton komorkowy o gestosci 500, o wymiatach 500x25x25 jest ciezszy od typowe bloczka silki 25 cm  :big tongue:  Dosyc, ze ciezszy, to jeszcze bardzo niewygodnie sie nim manewruje, wiec wcale ta silka najgorsza w morowaniu nie jest  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam i polecam.

----------


## R&K

> a mnie ostatnio niepokoi, że silikaty mają pomniejszana wagę poprzez robienie w nich dziur, rzekomo polepszających współczynniki ale wynikających z nakazu unii coby te bloczki dało się uradzić, takie BHP.Czy ktoś przerabiał asortyment pod tym kątem? Które bloki silikatowe są bez dziur i duże? Albo inaczej, które są najcięższe? Czy jak w ofercie silikatów mają bloczki fundamentowe to one są dalej normalnie silikatowe? sorry za pytanie z serii "sama sobie to sprawdź" - jak nikt nie zna odpowiedzi na szybko to oczywiście będę szukać u producentów odpowiedzi...


najciezsze sa NP 25 maja tylko 1 dziure w srodku 
zwykle N25 maja 5 dziur , maja mniejszą gestosc (wiecej pecherzykow powietrza) i przez to lepsze parametry

----------


## grzeniu666

> a mnie ostatnio niepokoi, że silikaty mają pomniejszana wagę poprzez robienie w nich dziur, rzekomo polepszających współczynniki ale wynikających z nakazu unii coby te bloczki dało się uradzić, takie BHP.


dało się... co?




> Które bloki silikatowe są bez dziur i duże? Albo inaczej, które są najcięższe? 
> 
> Czy jak w ofercie silikatów mają bloczki fundamentowe to one są dalej normalnie silikatowe?


Są bloczki A z Grupy Silikaty, ale niestety nie "metr na metr".

Tak.

Oryginalne masz pytania, planujesz zakończenie budowy już w tym milenium?  :wink: 

RK, z tymi pęcherzykami to pojechałeś  :wink:

----------


## firewall

A w Silce E24 są dwa "pęcherzyki" przelotowe i 8 "pęcherzyków" nieprzelotowych :tongue:

----------


## kajwroclaw

No to mam jeszcze jedną zagwozdkę, kupowałem projekt gotowy, w którym przewidziano bk 24 cm a nie silkę. Konstruktor adaptujący projekt nie poprawiał parametrów fundamentów pod cięższy materiał, nawet nie spojrzał na zlecone przeze mnie badania gruntu (glina). I teraz się zastanawiam, czy nie olał sprawy i nie stwierdził, że jakoś postoi i nie trzeba nic zmieniać. Boję się, żeby chałupa mi osiadać nie zaczęła zbytnio i pękać przez słaby fundament :/ Może ktoś z Was miał podobny problem? czy przy adaptacji zalecano Wam dozbrojenie ław itp.? Być może nie muszę tych fundamentów wzmacniać, ale kurde nie wiem. Chyba zadzwonię do tego mojego konstruktora i zapytam.

----------


## fotohobby

> a mnie *ostatnio* niepokoi, że silikaty mają pomniejszana wagę poprzez robienie w nich dziur, rzekomo polepszających współczynniki ale wynikających z nakazu unii coby te bloczki dało się uradzić, takie BHP.Czy ktoś przerabiał asortyment pod tym kątem? Które bloki silikatowe są bez dziur i duże?


 :smile: 
Widzę, ze rozgryzasz temat ścian  :smile: 
Zarówno produkty Sil-Pro, jak i Grupy Silikaty przy grubościach 18 i 24cm posiadają wersje pełne i drążone, więc.... 
Określ, czego oczekujesz od materiału i dokonaj wyboru  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

24 z Grupy Silikaty pełne są o 4kg cięższe od drążonych. Na metrze kwadratowym ściany daje to 72kg.

----------


## Aedifico

> No to mam jeszcze jedną zagwozdkę, kupowałem projekt gotowy, w którym przewidziano bk 24 cm a nie silkę. *Konstruktor adaptujący projekt nie poprawiał parametrów fundamentów pod cięższy materiał, nawet nie spojrzał na zlecone przeze mnie badania gruntu (glina).* I teraz się zastanawiam, czy nie olał sprawy i nie stwierdził, że jakoś postoi i nie trzeba nic zmieniać. Boję się, żeby chałupa mi osiadać nie zaczęła zbytnio i pękać przez słaby fundament :/ Może ktoś z Was miał podobny problem? czy przy adaptacji zalecano Wam dozbrojenie ław itp.? Być może nie muszę tych fundamentów wzmacniać, ale kurde nie wiem. Chyba zadzwonię do tego mojego konstruktora i zapytam.


Pytanie skąd u tego konstruktora "adaptujący" skoro nic nie adaptował?

----------


## semiramida

kajwrocław: nie wierzę w fundamenty zaprojektowane specjalnie słabsze, bo będą dźwigać lżejsze ściany, a potem trzeba je zrobić silniejsze. Nic takiego. Każde fundamenty są w stanie przenieść ciężar najcięższej ściany. Podejrzewam, że jak mocno sie poprosi konstruktora, zapewni, że tam będzie ta konkretna silka firmy takiej owakiej, to on obliczeniowo sprawdzi fundament i go jeszcze odchudzi... Ale nie będzie tak chciał zrobić raczej, bo fundament to nie jest tacka pod ściane co się może rozplaszczyć, gdy ściana za ciężka. To jest dolny wieniec domu. Dom przez pierwsze parę lat osiada nie dlatego, że ktoś kupił za ciężkie cegły, tylko dlatego, że pod tradycyjne fundamenty nikt nie zagęszcza gruntu. w dodatku grunt po lewej może mieć inną gęstość niż grunt po prawej, albo inną ilość wody - wysokość. Ukształtowanie połaci dachowych względem stron świata też może mieć wpływ na kierunki naporu domu na grunt. Dlatego nie bój nic, fundament jaki by nie był i tak jest przezbrojony... Z obliczeń często wynika, że wcale nie musi być zbrojenia ław, ale jednak i tak się je daje, bo właśnie w wyniku tch mikro-ruchów domu ława może odpęknąć od ściany fundamentowej, itd, itp...
Pieczątkę konstruktora na proj gotowym urząd sobie czasem życzy coby on dał głowę za to, że fundament projektowany na ślepo da radę na tej konkretnej działce...

----------


## andriuss

Szanowni, bardzo przepraszam jeśli było, ale nie mam siły się przekopać przez 200 stron. Krótkie pytanie: dotychczas myślałem, że minimalna grubość ścian zewnętrznych silki to 18cm, ale znalazłem kilka zdjęć xelli, gdzie ocieplają 15cm. Czy jest opcja zastosowania silki 15 cm jako materiał na ściany zewnętrzne? Oczywiście mówię o parterówce, co prawda ze stropodachem monolitem, ale parterówce.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Czy jest opcja zastosowania silki 15 cm jako materiał na ściany zewnętrzne? Oczywiście mówię o parterówce, co prawda ze stropodachem monolitem, ale parterówce.


Opcja jest, natomiast nikt tu nie powie Ci, owszem buduj. Taką odpowiedź da Ci tylko konstruktor, który to przeliczy. Jednakże jesli dobrze pamiętam to minimalna grubość ścian zewnętrznych nośnych zawsze była brana na 18cm szczególnie że na to dajesz monolit. 
Jesli się mylę, to z pewnością ktoś mnie zaraz poprawi.
Serdeczności

----------


## andriuss

> Taką odpowiedź da Ci tylko konstruktor, który to przeliczy. Jednakże jesli dobrze pamiętam to minimalna grubość ścian zewnętrznych nośnych zawsze była brana na 18cm szczególnie że na to dajesz monolit.


Jeśli dobrze liczę, to 300 mb. ścian nośnych daje hipotetyczną wytrzymałość na ściskanie prawie 70 tys. ton, a monolit choć waży 500 kg / m2, to ładnie wszystko usztywnia wieńcem. Tak więc zapewne chodzi o wyboczenie, ale to też są tylko wzory, więc arbitralna granica 18 cm wydaje się podejrzana. Nic to, miejmy nadzieję, że ktoś mnie (nas) uświadomi.

edit: idiotyzm strzeliłem z 300 mb., ale mniejsza, i tak jest mnóstwo zapasu.

----------


## perm

> Jeśli dobrze liczę, to 300 mb. ścian nośnych daje hipotetyczną wytrzymałość na ściskanie prawie 70 tys. ton, a monolit choć waży 500 kg / m2, to ładnie wszystko usztywnia wieńcem. Tak więc zapewne chodzi o wyboczenie, ale to też są tylko wzory, więc arbitralna granica 18 cm wydaje się podejrzana. Nic to, miejmy nadzieję, że ktoś mnie (nas) uświadomi.
> 
> edit: idiotyzm strzeliłem z 300 mb., ale mniejsza, i tak jest mnóstwo zapasu.


Kiedys tu przy kolejnej dyskusji przedstawiciel jakiejś firmy podał że wg norm (nie wiem jakich) ściana w technoligii ciężkiej musi miec min 15 cm.  Może taka norma faktycznie istnieje.

----------


## autorus

u mnie daje standardowo 24cm na ściany działowe.

----------


## andriuss

> u mnie daje standardowo 24cm na ściany działowe.


Umówmy się, u Ciebie nic nie jest standardowo  :wink:  A gdybyś mógł / chciał dać 12 cm, to ile byś miał więcej przestrzeni? 7-10 m2?

----------


## fotohobby

> Umówmy się, u Ciebie nic nie jest standardowo  A gdybyś mógł / chciał dać 12 cm, to ile byś miał więcej przestrzeni? 7-10 m2?


A co Tobie da zmiana z np 18cm na te 15cm ?

----------


## andriuss

> A co Tobie da zmiana z np 18cm na te 15cm ?


Pewnie w sumie jakieś 10 zł na m2 ściany  :wink:  Tak na serio to po prostu ciekawy jestem. Oczywiście, można budować z 24 cm, bo wszyscy tak robią, ale po co, skoro 18 cm nie jest w niczym gorsze (nie licząc tornad i huraganów). Poza tym mieć np. 25 cm grafitu, ścianę U=0,12 i ścianę ciut powyżej 40 cm grubości to, przyznasz, niezły wyczyn.

----------


## fotohobby

To rozumiem i dlatego buduje z 18cm. Nie rozumiem tylko po co jeszcze walczyc o te 3cm?

----------


## andriuss

Ja nie walczę, tylko pytam o przesłanki i zasadność. Jak wybrałeś swoje 18 względem 24 cm to też nie walczyłeś, tylko po prostu podjąłeś lepszą decyzję.

----------


## autorus

> Umówmy się, u Ciebie nic nie jest standardowo  A gdybyś mógł / chciał dać 12 cm, to ile byś miał więcej przestrzeni? 7-10 m2?


U mnie na tych ścianach opiera się strop wylewany  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

> U mnie na tych ścianach opiera się strop wylewany


a więc to jest nośna, a nie działowa jak piszesz

*andriuss*, im węższa ściana tym staranniej musi być postawiona. Przy zejściu 18>15 zyskujesz mniej jak przy 24>18 a skok wymagań jakości co do murowania nie mniejszy. Chyba. Ja bym w to nie szedł (nawet jeśli teoretycznie możliwe), ale ja się nie znam...

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja nie walczę, tylko pytam o przesłanki i zasadność. Jak wybrałeś swoje 18 względem 24 cm to też nie walczyłeś, tylko po prostu podjąłeś lepszą decyzję.


W przypadku zmiany z 24 na 18 warto nawet "powalczyć" (niektorzy musza - z projektantem),  bo  to jednak dwa razy wiecej miejsca w bonusie, w porownaniu ze zmianą 18->15.
O ile wiem, bloczki 15cm produkowane są wyłącznie, jako drążone, a ja jednak będę stosował pełne 18. Różnica w akumulacyjności i akustyce spora.

----------


## andriuss

> O ile wiem, bloczki 15cm produkowane są wyłącznie, jako drążone, a ja jednak będę stosował pełne 18. Różnica w akumulacyjności i akustyce spora.


Chyba masz rację. Jeszcze raz, mnie to zasadniczo wisi czy to będzie 15 czy 18, to nie jest mój penis tylko głupi bloczek. Miałem tylko nadzieję, że ktoś bezspornie zna przyczyny dlaczego nie, żeby być mądrzejszym na przyszłość. Że trzeba wyższej precyzji, to może być nawet zaleta - czy ci się chce, czy nie, musisz dopilnować fachowców, żeby nie strzelili fuszerki. Bo co to za pocieszenie, że murarze rąbnęli się na 4 cm, ale na szczęście grubsze bloki skompensują. Dla referencji, chociaż na kilku stronach potwierdziłem, że E15 nadaje się na ściany zew. nośne:

http://cdn20.pb.smcloud.net/t/files/...wlany-2012.PDF

O akustykę możesz się nie martwić i sobie temat z góry olać. Mieszkam przy głównej ulicy W-wy, na szczęście nie brakowało mi wyobrażni i wziąłem okna akustyczne, o R bodajże 39 db zamiast standardowych 32-33 (jako jedyny na 100 mieszkań). Nie licząc debilów na ścigaczach, nie narzekam. Na działce 30-letnie okna mają pewnie ze 20, i zapewniam, że zdecydowanie lepiej wypoczywam na działce.

----------


## Aedifico

To,że prodecent piszę że nadaje się na ściany nośne nie oznacza,że w każdym przypadku. Oznacza tylko tyle,że zgodnie z normą się nadaje w ogóle a czy w konkretnym przypadku to określa projektant!

----------


## adamzzz

Witam. Myśle nad budowa z silikatow domu parterowego  z dachem dwuspadowym ale zastanawia mnie aspekt  powstania mostka termicznego na ścianach szczytowych. Może trzeba ocieplic ściany na strychu te sciany z dwóch stron?

----------


## autorus

Wychodzi ze masz racje Ale ja tez . To jest i nośna i działowa  :smile: 




> a więc to jest nośna, a nie działowa jak piszesz
> .

----------


## grzeniu666

> Wychodzi ze masz racje Ale ja tez . To jest i nośna i działowa


Raczej nośna wewnętrzna. "Działówki" chyba z definicji nie są konstrukcyjne (nośne).

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam. Myśle nad budowa z silikatow domu parterowego  z dachem dwuspadowym ale zastanawia mnie aspekt  powstania mostka termicznego na ścianach szczytowych. Może trzeba ocieplic ściany na strychu te sciany z dwóch stron?


Zazwyczaj wystarczu z zewnątrz i of góry na bloczku, reszte w części zniweluje izolacja w wysokości więźby (z przekładką).

----------


## autorus

> Raczej nośna wewnętrzna. "Działówki" chyba z definicji nie są konstrukcyjne (nośne).


Gdyby wszyscy prowadzili takie spory bylibyśmy najszczęśliwszym narodem na świecie  :smile:

----------


## adamzzz

> Zazwyczaj wystarczu z zewnątrz i of góry na bloczku, reszte w części zniweluje izolacja w wysokości więźby (z przekładką).


 Dom to będzie parterowka i strych będzie nieocieplany i nieogrzewany. Obawiam sie mostka właśnie do wewnątrz strychu.

----------


## fotohobby

To szczyty sobie wymuruj jakims BK i ociepl. Mozesz sie też odciąc od szczytów isomurem, choc to dosc drogie rozwiazanie.

----------


## imrahil

U mnie dwie ściany szczytowe będą tak jak napisał fotohobby, ale nawet jakby były z silikatu to łatwo można je ocieplić (najlepiej z dwóch stron?). Bardziej mnie niepokoją ściany i wieniec pod murłatą. Też można ocieplić, ale na murłatę zbyt wiele izolacji nie wejdzie, trzeba też zozstawić przestrzeń na wentylację.

----------


## adamzzz

Może wystarczy od wewnątrz od dołu na 1 m wysokości ocieplić?  Nie mogę nigdzie znaleść jakie U będzie miało 1 m silikatow.
Z tym b-k to nieglupi pomysł ale tylko jak będziemy budować z silikatow 24.

----------


## imrahil

to zależy od tego, co chcesz osiągnąć. my będziemy pewnie grzać prądem, więc każdy szczegół jest istotny i ściana szczytowa będzie ocieplona w całości.

----------


## fotohobby

A bedziesz budował z 18cm ?
To masz:
http://allegro.pl/beton-komorkowy-so...898949098.html

Na szczyty wystarczy.

----------


## flisiu

orientuje sie ktos moze gdzie na slasku mozna otrzymac najtaniej bloczki silikatowe?? mam w projekcie sciany zewn. 25 cm a sciany wewn. 12 cm. Taniej wychodzi m2 z grupy Silikaty czy z Silki ??

----------


## fotohobby

Najtaniej będą pewnie bloczki z Grupy Silikaty, zakład Klucze. Znajdź hurtownię, któwa z nimi współpracuje i negocjuj warunki. Mozesz sprawdzic tez oferte zaklady Sil-Pro z Godzikowic.
Silkę na Śląsku kupisz raczej drożej.

----------


## fotohobby

.

----------


## mtj

Witam

Chciałbym się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami dotyczącymi ocielenia. Dom budowałem z bloczków 24 cm, ocieplony wełną 20 cm. Dla czego wełną? Bo steropian nie przepuszcza wilgoci, a te ściany oddychają. Dom wielkości 350 m - koszt ogrzewania oraz ciepła woda 2008-4700 zł, 2009-5300 zł, 2010-5350 zł, 2011-5000 zł, 2012-5860 zł.

----------


## edomek

Znów mit z oddychaniem ścian  :sad:

----------


## autorus

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## modena

Witam.
Czy ktoś, kto już wybudował z silikatów  może mi poradzić . Mam problem z wyborem silikatów na ścianki działowe  :bash: . Czytałam że silikaty N 12  podczas bruzdowania wypadają  i w związku z tym zastanawiam się czy nie lepsze będą na zwykłą zaprawę pionową i poziomą chyba to są 3 NFD 12 z grupy silikaty.
Czy ktoś z Państwa ma takie na zwykła zaprawę i może potwierdzić że to dobry wybór?
Poza tym na ściany zewnętrzne 24 cm lepiej pełne czy drążone?
Pomocy
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## firewall

Jak masz muzykalne dzieci to pełne silikaty 24cm

----------


## modena

> Jak masz muzykalne dzieci to pełne silikaty 24cm


Na pewno będą tam dzieci sąsiadów krzyczące , psy szczekające i pociągi  półtora kilometra dalej na przejeździe trąbiące. :yes: 
Że tak sobie zarymuje :big grin: 
Czy ktoś kupował bloczki 3 NFD 12 na ściany działowe? Czy to się nada?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czy ktoś kupował bloczki 3 NFD 12 na ściany działowe? Czy to się nada?


Na zaprawę tradycyjną? A jak połączysz z nośnymi - bo jak na cieńkiej będziesz mieć nośne to kotwami LP30 nie połączysz łatwo. Jeśli już to może wszędzie na klej, choć ja bym dawał działówki P+W, ew pionowe spoiny tam gdzie wiesz że będzie tłuczone. PS. o jakim bruzdowaniu mówisz - pod elektrykę, wodę, kan?

----------


## sama w domu

Też sie zastanawiam po co bruzdować. Bruzdowania pod wod-kan najczęściej jest tyle co kot napłakał a pod elektryke w ogóle nie trzeba (chyba) bruzdować. Można kable ukryc w tynku

----------


## firewall

> Na pewno będą tam dzieci sąsiadów krzyczące , psy szczekające i pociągi  półtora kilometra dalej na przejeździe trąbiące.
> Że tak sobie zarymuje
> Czy ktoś kupował bloczki 3 NFD 12 na ściany działowe? Czy to się nada?
> Pozdrawiam


Pytanie było o ściany działowe,więc pociągi jeżdżące i trąbiące to raczej na zewnątrz. A różnica 7dB pomiędzy ścianą 12cm a 24cm to jest bardzo dużo. Ponadto taka ściana spełnia wymagania stawiane ścianom rozdzielającym mieszkania w budownictwie wielorodzinnym R’A1 ≥ 50 dB.
Dlatego jak ma się hałasujące dzieciaki to czasem jest dobrze mieć jeden pokój dający chwilę wytchnienia.
U mnie w projekcie dałem 8cm silikaty w ściany działowe.

----------


## fotohobby

Tylko, że pytanie o ściany działowe raczej nie dotyczyło ich akustyki...
Ja mam w projekcie jakies 60m2 scian z 12, bruzdowania będzie tam tyle, co kot napłakał, więc nie kombinuję i robie na p+w.
Reszta ścian wewnętrznych, podobnie jak zewnętrzne będzie z bloczka 18cm pełnego, mi.in z uwagi na akustykę właśnie.

----------


## jasse

> Kiedys tu przy kolejnej dyskusji przedstawiciel jakiejś firmy podał że wg norm (nie wiem jakich) ściana w technoligii ciężkiej musi miec min 15 cm.  Może taka norma faktycznie istnieje.


Oj, fachowcy. Przecież to podstawy!!!
PN-EN 1996-1-1: 2010 Eurokod 6 Projektowanie konstrukcji murowych. Część 1-1 Reguły ogólne dla zbrojonych i nieuzbrojonych konstrukcji murowych.
"NA.7 Minimalna grubość ścian konstrukcyjnych z muru o wytrzymałości fk większe/równe 5MPa nie może być mniejsza niż 100 mm, a w przypadku fk<5MPa - 150 mm. Minimalna grubość ścian usztywniających powinna wynosić 180 mm."
P.S.
"Ściana usztywniająca - ściana usytuowana prostopadle do innych ścian, stanowiąca ich podporę przy przejmowaniu sił poziomych lub przeciwdziałająca ich wyboczeniu i zapewniająca stateczność budynku."

W rozumieniu tej normy wszystkie ściany zewnętrzne i poprzeczne zakotwione i przenoszące obciążenie powinny być postawione z bloczka o szerokości min 180mm. Tak więc przestrzegam przed formatami tzw niemieckimi 175 mm szerokości, bo nie spełniają kryterium normy.

 :cool:

----------


## autorus

A ja tego nigdy nie czytałem i tak daje 24, prorok jaki czy co?  :cool:

----------


## modena

> Na zaprawę tradycyjną? A jak połączysz z nośnymi - bo jak na cieńkiej będziesz mieć nośne to kotwami LP30 nie połączysz łatwo. Jeśli już to może wszędzie na klej, choć ja bym dawał działówki P+W, ew pionowe spoiny tam gdzie wiesz że będzie tłuczone. PS. o jakim bruzdowaniu mówisz - pod elektrykę, wodę, kan?


No właśnie też teraz o tym myślę . 
Sciany nośne będą tylko zewnętrzne i łącząca garaż z domem z silikatów N24  ( dom na planie prostokąta), na klej,na cienkiej spoinie 
Czy działówki 12 cm się przewiązuje z nośnymi zewnętrznymi ( kandydat na murarza mi wyjechał na ferie i nie mam jak zapytać) :bash: 
(Wszystkie ściany wewnątrz to będą działówki 12cm.)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## modena

> Jak masz muzykalne dzieci to pełne silikaty 24cm


Firewall
Padło słowo silikat 24 cm  . Wybacz , w życiu by mi nie przyszło na myśl że masz na myśli działowe 24cm  :big grin: 
Ale by mi się zmniejszył metraż :big lol: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czy działówki 12 cm się przewiązuje z nośnymi zewnętrznymi ( kandydat na murarza mi wyjechał na ferie i nie mam jak zapytać)


Nie (o ile pamiętam). 
Na www grupy silikaty czy sil pro masz wytyczne wykonawcze.

----------


## TINEK

u mnie działówki (12) z nośnymi były wiązane kotwami (ocynkowany perforowany płaskownik) na etapie wznoszenia ścian nośnych kotwy były układane co drugą warstwę

----------


## modena

> u mnie działówki (12) z nośnymi były wiązane kotwami (ocynkowany perforowany płaskownik) na etapie wznoszenia ścian nośnych kotwy były układane co drugą warstwę


Właśnie sobie poczytałam różne  artykuły na ten temat i tam widziałam te łączenia na kotwy jak pisze TINEK.
Grzeniu i Tinek  a czy Wy  macie ścianki działowe z bloczka N12?

U kilku forumowiczów czytałam że przy bruzdowaniu ( elektryk , hydraulik)  ściana się trzęsła  i jakieś bloczki nawet wypadły.
Jak było u Was?  Czy ewentualnie się nie należy przejmować i jak wypadnie to naprawić? 
 We wtorek jadę zamawiać silikaty i nie umiem się zdecydować  :bash:

----------


## fotohobby

*modena*, a silikaty jakiego producenta wybralas ?
Ja dostalem ostateczne oferty na poziomie 3,09 za NP18 z Grupy Silikaty i 3,24 za U18V z Sil-Pro.
Na placu jednej z hurtowni minałem okazję obejrzeć wyroby jednego i drugiego producenta na paletach i szczerze mówiąc skłaniam się ku Sil-Pro.
Bloczki z Kluczy byly poobijane i więcej z nich było ukruszonych...
Nie wiem, czy to kwestia transportu, rozładunku, ale sprawiały gorsze wrażenie i odrzutów pewnie byłoby więcej.

----------


## TINEK

u mnie działówki z N12, ale nie na klej jak nosne, tylko na zaprawę (2007 był trudnym rokiem i kleju mi zabrakło) zaprawa w spoinach poziomych.
Pod elektrykę bruzdy nie były robione,. a tych pozostałych jest nie wiele, u mnie się żadna sciana nie posypała, nie ma się czym przejmować

pozdrawiam

----------


## modena

> u mnie działówki z N12, ale nie na klej jak nosne, tylko na zaprawę (2007 był trudnym rokiem i kleju mi zabrakło) zaprawa w spoinach poziomych.
> Pod elektrykę bruzdy nie były robione,. a tych pozostałych jest nie wiele, u mnie się żadna sciana nie posypała, nie ma się czym przejmować
> 
> pozdrawiam


Dzięki serdeczne za informacje i porady , jesteście błyskawiczni. :smile: 
 :yes:  Jakby ktoś miał jeszcze jakieś spostrzeżenia to chętnie się dowiem

----------


## modena

> *modena*, a silikaty jakiego producenta wybralas ?
> Ja dostalem ostateczne oferty na poziomie 3,09 za NP18 z Grupy Silikaty i 3,24 za U18V z Sil-Pro.
> Na placu jednej z hurtowni minałem okazję obejrzeć wyroby jednego i drugiego producenta na paletach i szczerze mówiąc skłaniam się ku Sil-Pro.
> Bloczki z Kluczy byly poobijane i więcej z nich było ukruszonych...
> Nie wiem, czy to kwestia transportu, rozładunku, ale sprawiały gorsze wrażenie i odrzutów pewnie byłoby więcej.


Dziękuję za info.
Wybrałam z Grupy Silikaty.Czytałam dużo opini że są w porządku , to niech se będą .Sil-pro  też są dobre( może i bardzo dobre) ale  były też droższe. 
Niestety mie miałam czasu ani okazji pomacać  i porównać żadnych z nich. :roll eyes:

----------


## sama w domu

> *modena*, a silikaty jakiego producenta wybralas ?
> Ja dostalem ostateczne oferty na poziomie 3,09 za NP18 z Grupy Silikaty i 3,24 za U18V z Sil-Pro.
> Na placu jednej z hurtowni minałem okazję obejrzeć wyroby jednego i drugiego producenta na paletach i szczerze mówiąc skłaniam się ku Sil-Pro.
> Bloczki z Kluczy byly poobijane i więcej z nich było ukruszonych...
> Nie wiem, czy to kwestia transportu, rozładunku, ale sprawiały gorsze wrażenie i odrzutów pewnie byłoby więcej.


Po sąsiedzku mam budowę gdzie buduje sie z silikatów 18cm z grupy silikaty (ja tez zapewne będ tym budowała) i widziałam te bloczki i narzekac nie można. Wszytsko elegancko, równo. Jesli odpryski to minimalne. Silikaty same w sobie sa twarde więc i bardziej odpowrne na wszelkie kruszenia niż BK czy ceramika. Na tej budowie odpadów jest naprawde minimalne ilości.
Aha dostawy maja generalnie z Jedlanki ale raz było z innej fabryki, bodajże własnie Klucze ale różnic między jednymi a drugimi bloczkami na ścianie żadnych nie widać

----------


## grzeniu666

Ja mam działówki i z 8 i z 12. Jak narazie nic nie wypadło  :wink:  W wielu miejscach zostawiałem dziury na różności (bloczki przycinane przed wmurowaniem), ale my sobie sami murujemy to się starałem i wiedziałem co/gdzie. To też przy obróbce chyba zależy od pudziana i sprzętu, bo można to robić z czuciem z udarem i patrzeć co się dzieje, a można przyłożyć C4 i niech się dzieje. Pod jakieś np. umywalki czy szafki kuchenne raczej 12. A jak się z kasą nie certolisz, to wszystko z 12. U mnie wszystko na klej poziomo, działówki do nośnych łączone kotwami LP30 jak pisałęm.

----------


## modena

> Ja mam działówki i z 8 i z 12. Jak narazie nic nie wypadło  W wielu miejscach zostawiałem dziury na różności (bloczki przycinane przed wmurowaniem), ale my sobie sami murujemy to się starałem i wiedziałem co/gdzie. To też przy obróbce chyba zależy od pudziana i sprzętu, bo można to robić z czuciem z udarem i patrzeć co się dzieje, a można przyłożyć C4 i niech się dzieje. Pod jakieś np. umywalki czy szafki kuchenne raczej 12. A jak się z kasą nie certolisz, to wszystko z 12. U mnie wszystko na klej poziomo, działówki do nośnych łączone kotwami LP30 jak pisałęm.


  Grzeniu sami murujecie to jesteście  bardzo zdolni. :yes: 
Właśnie się muszę  niestety certolić ,  ale będą wszystkie 12 cm
Sama w domu to mnie pocieszyłaś.  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Moje są z Grupy Silikaty. Ładne, proste...
Kilka palet nie trzymało wymiaru na wysokość.
Przy klejeniu na klej, masakra.
Po wymurowaniu chyba ze dwóch warstw takimi niewymiarowymi, wpadłem na pomysł, by każdą sztukę zmierzyć i murować na innej ścianie. Rozbieżność sięgała nawet 4mm. Sposób się sprawdził.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Pierwszą warstę wymuruj z czegoś bardziej ciepłego. Silikaty mają zbliżony współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła do betonu. Chyba że masz płytę, wtedy problem nie występuje.

----------


## modena

> Pierwszą warstę wymuruj z czegoś bardziej ciepłego. Silikaty mają zbliżony współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła do betonu. Chyba że masz płytę, wtedy problem nie występuje.


Będzie zwykły fundament.  Wiem , wiem silikaty  "zimne" , ale nie będę dawać nic ciepłego . Kiedyś myślałam o isomurach , ale tu na forum były wzory do obliczania opłacalności i wyszło mi że zwrócą się po 50 latach. Bałabym się pod silikaty dać porotherm z perlitem- że się zgniotą. :big grin: 

Panie i Panowie bardzo Wam wszystkim dziękuję za wszelkie porady - bardzo mi pomogliście :yes:  :yes:

----------


## imrahil

czy dajecie zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi, żeby rysy nie powstały? bedzie u mnie murowanie na klej

----------


## Arturo72

> czy dajecie zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi, żeby rysy nie powstały? bedzie u mnie murowanie na klej


Ja dawałem dwa pręty fi 6mm.

----------


## TINEK

> czy dajecie zbrojenie pod otworami okiennymi, żeby rysy nie powstały? bedzie u mnie murowanie na klej



ja dawałem zbrojenie "murfor"
gdzieś fotka w moim dzienniku być powinna

----------


## hokejgk1

Ostatnio mnie zastanawiało właśnie odnośnie tego zbrojenia pod oknem:
I chyba tylko na stronie silikatów z firmy: GRUPA SILIKATY jest informacja że należy stosować zbrojenie pod okienne.
Na stronie XELL-a o silce nie ma o tym ani słowa !?

----------


## fotohobby

Jest, przecież xella ma nawet specjalną "drabinkę" do zazbrojenia pod oknem. Widziałem to w ich wytycznych kiedyś.

Edit: widze, ze wytyczne jakis inne, skąpe aktualnie i brak tej informacji. Jedak sadze, ze warto dac

----------


## hokejgk1

Owszem Ma, ale w zeszytach technicznych - poradnikach murowania, tylko w YTONGU jest napisane o zbrojeniu pod okiennym.

Też moim zdaniem wydaje mi się że w SILCE dawanie zbrojenia to przesada bo ma 15 MPa wytrzymałość !!! 
Zaraz ktoś napisze że krucha - krucha jest jak się puknie młotkiem. 
A w ceramice też dawają zbrojenie pod oknem !?

----------


## TINEK

nie chodzi o to że ma 15 MPa, inne silikaty tez tak mają, nie tylko silka
gdzieś kiedyś to było opisane, że się stosuje ponieważ przy murowaniu na klej (i że nie ma spoin pionowych) mogą powstawać napręzenia i wtedy pęka
przy betonie komórkowym na klej też jest zalecane stosowanie tych zbrojeń

----------


## grzeniu666

> Owszem Ma, ale w zeszytach technicznych - poradnikach murowania, tylko w YTONGU jest napisane o zbrojeniu pod okiennym.
> 
> Też moim zdaniem wydaje mi się że w SILCE dawanie zbrojenia to przesada bo ma 15 MPa wytrzymałość !!! 
> Zaraz ktoś napisze że krucha - krucha jest jak się puknie młotkiem. 
> A w ceramice też dawają zbrojenie pod oknem !?


Owszem nie masz racji, poradnik murowania w systemie 20cm Ytong / SIlka, str 28. Tak jak pisze Tinek, szzcególnie P+W.

Jak nie chcesz to nie dawaj, potem wytłumaczysz ścianie aby nie pękała bo jest 15MPa.

Porotherm również ma wytyczne, także możesz zobaczyć. Jedni dają, inni dawają, jeszcze innie nie  :wink:  I żyją.

----------


## hokejgk1

No dobra niby jest coś tam napisane, dziwne tylko że nie napisali tego w poradniku dotyczącym typowo silki.

A mam pytanie do Panów, czym wykończyć lczoła otworów okiennych (od pióro wpustów i uchwytów montażowych),  będe musiał troche je obrobić bo plnuje zastosować taśmy do okien - ciepły montaż.

Czy zwykłą zaprawą murarską ?

----------


## hokejgk1

Zapytam jeszcze może znacie jakąś inną - dobrą - tańszą niż XELL-a, klej do cieńkich spoin ???
To samo się tyczy łączników do ścian działowych - coś tańszego bo u nich 1 to 4.44 PLN

Jeszcze nie wystartowałem z budową, dopiero w maju , mam jeszcze pytanie:
Czy bloczki SILKA - da się przycinać na wysokośći ???
Mam rużnice wysokosci fundamentu (2 bloczki M6 + 1cm zaprawy - 25cm) pomiędzy garażem a mieszkaniem, i połówką silki tego nie wyrównam.

----------


## TINEK

ja murowałem na klej Alpol AZ110
jako łączniki to kupiłem taśmę perforowaną ocynkowaną (na wiatrownice do więźby) z metra  (sprawdziłem Tasma perforowana 20/1,5 X10m za 33 zł w 2007 roku)

czasem jak coś trzeba było podmurować na wysokość inną niż wysokość bloczka to miałem chyba ze 2 palety cegły silikatowej pełnej (1NF) i na zaprawę ją murowali

----------


## ENDO

Przyznam bez bicia, że nie czytałem całego wątku, ale pytanie jest takie:

Od kogo warto kupić dobre slikaty? Najlepiej z małopolski, okolice Krakowa. 

z góry dzięki za pomoc
ENDO

----------


## fotohobby

W hurtowni  :wink: 

W Twojej okolicy najlepszą cenę będą pewnie miały wyroby Grupy Silikaty, zakład w Kluczach

----------


## autorus

a co z klejem? konkretnie, silka do ścian działowych tylko. Musze dać cienkowarstwowy czy obojętnie?

----------


## firewall

obojętne

----------


## autorus

Dzięki, tak tez myslałem. Teraz musze przemysleć co mi się będzie bardziej opłacało. 

Odnośnie silki to może to kogos zainteresuje.

"Kompas Budowy to program firmy Xella, do którego można przystąpić  (zazwyczaj poprzez biura architektoniczne) i otrzymać zwrot od 1,5-5%  kosztów poniesionych na produkty tej firmy (tj Ytong, Silka), zamiast  zwrotu można też wybrać "gwarancję opieki ściany" która polega na tym,  że ekspert z firmy Xella szkoli wykonawców, prowadzi konsultacje podczas  budowy, a także dokonuje odbiorów poszczególnych etapów związanych z  wykorzystaniem ich produktów ...                         "

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5830748

----------


## janoush

Witam,

zamierzam budować dom bliźniaczy z bloczków silikatowych 18cm + 20 cm styropianu (przynajmniej tak jest w projekcie). Ściany działowe też będą z silikatów - 15 cm.

Przeczytałem cały wątek i dalej mam pytania  :smile: 

1. Co to jest zamek ?  :smile: 
2. Dom będzie piętrowy (2 pełne kondygnacje) więc jak mam poprowadzić instalacje wod-kan. Instalacja el. raczej mniej mnie martwi - mogę schować pod tynkiem lub w otworach montażowych bloczków. Instalacja podłogówki i WM też raczej OK.
3. Instalacja odkurzacza centralnego - też w ścianach ? to zrobią się bardzo cienkie  :smile: 
4. Czy warto jest dać grubsze ocieplenie - czy to tylko sztuka dla sztuki. ?
To na razie z pytań standardowych tyle  :smile: 

Dodam, że będzie sufit podwieszany. 

I pytanie ekstra...

Czy przy WM stosuje się (w sensie - czy jest sens) klimatyzację, aby w lecie było przyjemniej ?

----------


## Ladybird76

witam

czy ktoś tutaj na forum ma już dom postawiony z BK - ściany zewnętrzne i silka wewnętrzne?

----------


## karniej18

Witam , podjąłem decyzje na silikat 18 cm  z Grupa Silikaty plus wełna 20 cm ( dom parterowy , poddasze nieużytkowe), pytanie do was jaki wybrać , który jest lepszy  N18 czy NP18   ????? ( akurat NP18 mam w promocji za 2,30 zł brutto )

Z góry dzięki i proszę nie sugerować się cena tylko jakością materiału

----------


## grzeniu666

> Witam , podjąłem decyzje na silikat 18 cm  z Grupa Silikaty plus wełna 20 cm ( dom parterowy , poddasze nieużytkowe), pytanie do was jaki wybrać , który jest lepszy  N18 czy NP18   ????? ( akurat NP18 mam w promocji za 2,30 zł brutto )
> 
> Z góry dzięki i proszę nie sugerować się cena tylko jakością materiału


To zdecydowanie bierz NP!

----------


## karniej18

Dzięki Grzeniu666 , za n18 mam cenę 2,25 zł brutto , jednak jak mówisz ,że lepsze np biorę np .

----------


## zbiq

witam w jakiej cenie można teraz nabyć silkę N25?
i czy możliwe, że na całe ściany nośne BK jest tańszy od silikatów ?

----------


## karniej18

N24 zaproponowali mi za 2,9 zł brutto .

----------


## Jarek-Krakow

To nieźle, ja mam w Krk cenę za Silkę 25 -  3,2 brutto ale z dowozem i hdsem, choć co prawda od składu mam tylko 5km.
Czekam jeszcze na drugą wycenę.

----------


## karniej18

Jak najbardziej te ceny ,które podaje są z dowozem na plac budowy .

----------


## fotohobby

> Witam , podjąłem decyzje na silikat 18 cm  z Grupa Silikaty plus wełna 20 cm ( dom parterowy , poddasze nieużytkowe), pytanie do was jaki wybrać , który jest lepszy  N18 czy NP18   ????? ( akurat NP18 mam w promocji za 2,30 zł brutto )
> 
> Z góry dzięki i proszę nie sugerować się cena tylko jakością materiału


Strasznie tani ten NP18. U mnie najlepsza cena z dostawa wynosiła 3,09
Upewnij sie, ze to pierwszy gatunek

----------


## karniej18

Sprawdzę , z tego to słyszałem w tam tym roku firma z Gdańska zamówiła i nie odebrała 900 palet .

----------


## karniej18

Witam , pierwszy gatunek np18 , podam jeszce n12  1,70 zł brutto .

----------


## gargamelll

Jaka jest dobra cena z Silikaty z Kluczy N18 oraz z Xella Silka również E18?

Ja dostałem 2,70 za Klucze N18 oraz ok 3,30 za Silke E18 - ceny z dowozem na budowę. Lokalizacja Górny Śląsk.

----------


## autorus

w mazowieckim E24 z dowozem wychodzi ponad 4zł.

----------


## Raźny

Mazowsze. Sprawdź cenę w Silikaty Sadowne. Brałem zeszłej wiosny i cena i wymiary wszystko bardzo w porządku. Na dwadzieścia kilka palet uszkodzonych - pękniętych bloczków miałem znikomą ilość.

http://www.ppmb-niemce.com.pl/index....d=72&Itemid=65

----------


## hokejgk1

Panowie Ci co już budowali, czy problemem jest cieńcie silki na wysokości (nie długości) ... ? ?

----------


## modena

Czy klej alpol do silikatów jest dobry?
Czy brać  klej  az110 biały ( klasa M10) ,czy mocny biały az111( klasa M15)  ?  Budynek parterowy.
 :smile:

----------


## tomekwa

Ja dostałem w cenie brutto (23%): 
E24 3,51
E12 2,32

Dowóz i HDS w cenie.

----------


## firewall

> czy klej alpol do silikatów jest dobry?
> Czy brać  klej  az110 biały ( klasa m10) ,czy mocny biały az111( klasa m15)  ?  Budynek parterowy.


m10

----------


## modena

> m10


Bardzo oszczędna w słowa odpowiedź :big grin:

----------


## firewall

A co tu pisać. Przy parterówce zaprawa może być słaba bo tam obciążenia żadne. A M10 to i tak dla budownictwa jednorodzinnego bardzo mocna zaprawa.

----------


## Art_83

czyli można uznać, że dla domów jednorodzinnych wystarczy az110, mocniejszy az111 raczej w budownictwie wielorodzinnym i kilkupiętrowych budynkach

----------


## firewall

na M10 możesz budować i te kilkupiętrowe i wielorodzinne.

----------


## modena

> A co tu pisać. Przy parterówce zaprawa może być słaba bo tam obciążenia żadne. A M10 to i tak dla budownictwa jednorodzinnego bardzo mocna zaprawa.


 :yes:

----------


## hokejgk1

Czy ktoś może śledził ceny SILKI od XELL-a  mam wrażenie że podrożał bloczek E24 KLASY 15 (nie wiem o ile).

Po moim obliczeniu to koszt m2 SILKA E24 KLASY 15 i BLOCZKI YTONG PP4/0,6 S+GT GR. 24,0 CM  jest taki sam.

Teraz to mam dylemat czy inwestować w ściany zew, z SILKI ...


Ściana z YTONG 24 + styropian 15cm bedzie miał porównywalne U jak SILKA E24 i styropian 20cm

Tylko teraz mi wychodzi że z SILKI wyjdzie drożej (bo koszt ocieplenia większy)  :bash: 

A jak już kiedyś pisałem dom blisko torów i wolał bym ze SILKI

----------


## firewall

to jak mieszkasz przy torach to raczej nie masz już żadnego wyboru.

----------


## hokejgk1

Czyli Pan "firewall" zaiwestował by w silke ?

----------


## kater-acme

Hurtownia z którą jestem dogadany na Silkę nawet delikatnie zeszła z ceny po ostatnich negocjacjach (E24 za 3,59 zł i E12 za 2,14 zł brutto, z dowozem, ale plus rozładunek 5 zł / paleta osobno). Nie badam już innych hurtowni, więc nie wiem czy i jak coś się zmienia. Ale jak kto ma blisko do Żabinka i dostawcę chociaż trochę pomęczy, to w sumie cenowo wychodzi OK. Pewnie sam transport silikatów z innej części Polski mocno by zepsuł cenę. Do BK nawet nie porównywałem, od początku chciałem silikat. Teraz tylko poczekać aż wiosna zelżeje i można budować  :smile: 
Sprawdź może ofertę Tados ze Stęszewa, jeśli Twój dostawca kombinuje.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli Pan "firewall" zaiwestował by w silke ?


A dlaczego to musi być silka ?

----------


## firewall

pisząc silka ludzie najczęściej mają na myśli silikaty, a wybór producenta to już rzecz drugorzędna. Materiał powstaje tak samo. Ja,owszem, wybieram silkę. A dlaczego? To już subiektywny wybór. Miałem w ręku jedne i drugie i silka mi przypadła do gustu. Tak naprawdę różnica w  cenie materiału na ściany jest pomijalna przy całości inwestycji. Wydaje się znacznie większe pieniądze potem przy dalszych pracach, ale zawsze najwięcej emocji budzą początkowe zakupy i dlatego inwestorzy gotowi są zrezygnować  z wielu cech materiału na swoje ściany w imię kilku złotych na m2. A tak naprawdę daje im to różnicę tysiąc czy dwa tysiące złotych.
Gdybym mieszkał w cichej i spokojnej okolicy to wybrałbym BK, a tak zostały mi silikaty. Oprócz dobrych parametrów akustycznych liczę na stabilizację temperaturową latem i zimą.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale przeciez *hokejgk1* wyraznie psze o silce od Xelli.
Stad moje pytanie.

----------


## hokejgk1

Akurat pisałem o XELL-a ale oczywiście nie jest powiedziane że akurat ich kupie...

KOLEDZY wypowiedzcie się czy naprawdę ściany z tego materiału sprawiają że jest cieszej ?
I Mam nadzieje że nie ma żandnych przeciwskazań do ocieplania SILKI styro ?

----------


## Andrzej733

Silikaty mają wiekszą gęstość i dlatego lepiej izolują  akustycznie od otoczenia.  Jak chcesz super wyciszyć dom to rób scianę warstwowa , no i nie zapominaj o dobrych oknach

----------


## firewall

Tak czy tak za hałas w domu najbardziej odpowiadają okna. Każda ściana jest lepsza pod względem izolacji akustycznej niż okno.
Będziesz miał tak cicho jak izolacyjność twojego okna pozwoli. Chyba że chodzi o ściany działowe wtedy masywna ściana i jak najgrubsza.

----------


## karniej18

Ktoś pytał na priva o ceny ,  w których kupuję silikaty - KRAM Suwałki.

----------


## mnocon

mam podobny problem jak hokejgk1 
tez blisko tory, do tego jeszcze teren z szkodami górniczymi.
wg projektu bedzie silka e24, tylko zostanawiam sie czy 15 czy 20 ? 
dom mniej wiecej jak sapporo 2 - ale robie indywidualny projekt przez WZ
roznice w cenie to ok 1/3 ceny liczac na oko to bedzie kwota ok 6-7 tys zl, nie chce zaoszczedzic i pozniej cale zycie zalowac  :wink:

----------


## autorus

dziś zamówiłem silkę, koszt z dowozem i apletami zwrotnymi 4,12/szt. 
Czy to prawda ze na jedną paletę silki przypada jeden worek kleju?

----------


## firewall

też dzisiaj zamówiłem silkę  :smile: . W sumie 67 palet.

----------


## kater-acme

Ja na razie poprosiłem o 2000 sztuk E24 na początek przyszłego tygodnia. Na doł powinno styknąć. Jeśli dobrze policzyłem to razem ich z 3300 wyjdzie, do tego z 1500 E12 - ale ich jestem mniej pewien, bo w szacunkach w projekcie jest znacznie mniej. Zobaczymy. Producenta mam w zasadzie pod nosem, więc jakoś zapanuję nad tym. Ino muszą się fundamenta ładnie wyschnąć, przynajmniej se ekipa troszkę odpocznie. Przed majówką powinny już narożniki stać, tak czy siak. 

E24 mam po 3,59 brutto, transport friko, + rozładunek 5 zł / paleta, no i kaucja 20 zł za paletkę. E12 po 2,14 zł i j.w.

Z klejem to nie wiem jak będzie, w sensie ile. Biorę taki zwykły, bo wszyscy twierdzą, że akurat klej to może tu być naprawdę dowolny, najtańszy.

Szef murarzy 3 x przypominał mi, żeby Silkę przywieźli dużym HDSem żeby ją można powsadzać wokół domu wszędzie  :wink:  Bo faktycznie wcześniej kilka palet M6 hurtownia przywiozła takim mniejszym transportem, z wątłym HDSem z przodu, no i z daleko tym nie sięgnął już. W sumie się nie dziwię chłopakom. Weź przenieś se z 300-400 bloczków M6.

----------


## Crazy

A jak te przepusty na kable w silce? Rzeczywiście to się sprawdza i można przełożyć kabel? Ekipa pilnuje żeby nie nachlapać kleju w przepusty i muruje w osi przepusty?

----------


## kater-acme

W sumie to nie wiem czy komuś te przepusty do czegoś się przydały. Na forum tu chyba nikt za bardzo tego nie stosował. Zresztą, ich umiejscowienie też nie ułatwia sprawy. Jeśli już, to elektrycy robią bruzdy, ale to raczej na grubsze wiązki kabli albo na siłę, jak kto potrzebuje jeszcze. Jak normalny tynk się daje i kable płasko położy to nawet nie trzeba bruzdować. - powyższe piszę jako posiadacz teścia elektryka, który niejeden dom popełnił, a tuziny zelektryfikował. Zdaję sobie sprawę jednak, że na forum jest wiele głosów mocno opowiadających się za bruzdowaniem pod kable. Ja po prostu przedstawiłem swój aktualny stan wiedzy.

----------


## firewall

> Szef murarzy 3 x przypominał mi, żeby Silkę przywieźli dużym HDSem żeby ją można powsadzać wokół domu wszędzie  Bo faktycznie wcześniej kilka palet M6 hurtownia przywiozła takim mniejszym transportem, z wątłym HDSem z przodu, no i z daleko tym nie sięgnął już. W sumie się nie dziwię chłopakom. Weź przenieś se z 300-400 bloczków M6.


Sorry, może jestem wredny, ale wali mnie to czy bloczek będzie do przeniesienia 2 metry dalej. Na drugą kondygnację dostaną wyciągarkę elektryczną.

----------


## imrahil

czy ktokolwiek murował silikaty tradycyjnie - z wypełnieniem spoiny pionowej? ciągle mam czas na podjęcie decyzji, już miało być na kleju, ale tradycyjnie to jednak lepsze rozwiązanie - bardziej szczelnie, poza tym ściana chyba jest mocniejsza (m.in. nie trzeba dozbrajać jej pod oknami). Zastanawiam się jak to może wyjść, mam bloczki Sil-Pro, ale one mają kształt pióro-wpust i ciężko by się wypełniało tę spoinę pionową. Poza tym nie wiem co z zaprawą - budowlańcy twierdzą, że robiliby ją na miejscu. Tylko jak dokładnie zrobić odpowiedniej jakości zaprawę?

----------


## Crazy

Ja murowałem i muruję silikaty na tradycyjną zaprawę. PW nie wypełniałem a zaprawę ekipa kręciła na budowie. Nie sądzę że na tradycyjnej zaprawie jest szczelniej i mocniej, ale nie ma to większego znaczenia, bo i tak będę kleił 20 cm sytro. Pzdr.

----------


## imrahil

przy wypełnieniu spoiny pionowej szczelniej chyba jest, bo tak się zaleca budowę domów pasywnych. mocniej na pewno, bo dla cienkowarstwowych zapraw klejowych ogólną zasadą jest dozbrajanie pod oknami, nie tylko w przypadku silikatów, ale czegokolwiek co murujemy w ten sposób. przy tradycyjnym podejściu, zbrojenia nie trzeba.

----------


## fotohobby

Z tym zbrojeniem pod oknami, to z trzech producentów silikatów tylko jeden wciaż to zaleca. Zalecenie zniknęło na przykład z poradnika Xelli.
No, ale u mnie zazbroili, wiele z tym roboty nie ma.
Czy mocniej ? 
Akurat klej ma większą wytrzymałość na ściskanie, więc mocniejsza zaprawa nie jest, po prostu mur na zaprawie inaczej pracuje i stąd te zbrojenia.
Problem szczelności załatwisz odpowiednio klejąc styropian, a jak już ten temat nie da Ci spać, to sobie przed położeniem styro zapiankujesz P+W

----------


## imrahil

Budowlańcy powiedzieli, że mogę sobie wybrać metodę, muszę to jeszcze przemyśleć. Z klejem będzie mniej problemów logistycznych zapewne i to jest dla mnie główny argument za klejem.

----------


## Greg_81

Witajcie, jest na etapie załatwiania papierów związanych z budową -projekt Gaweł (poszukuje osób które zbudowali dom w/g tego projektu) ,co do scian to na 100% sillikat i tu pytanie gdyż waham sie pomiędzy 24cm i 18 jakie są za i przeciw ?

----------


## Arturo72

> co do scian to na 100% sillikat i tu pytanie gdyż waham sie pomiędzy 24cm i 18 jakie są za i przeciw ?


Za 18cm przemawia cena,możliwość zapodania grubszego ocieplenia bez zwiększania gr.ścian w porównaniu do 24cm,przeciw to,że nie można stawiać domu pow.4 pięter  :wink:

----------


## kater-acme

w 18 cm nie zawsze i wszędzie zmieścisz grubsze rury np. kanalizy, ale to można obejść albo pogodzić się, że gdzieś tam więcej wystaje i to zabudować; pomieszczenia Ci się deczko powiększą za to;
możesz dać więcej styro, a i tak nie będziesz miał grubaśnych ścian; przy 18 cm dajesz nadproża L19 szerokości 9 cm (uważaj by nie zamówić tych 12 cm - to mówi kapitan oczywisty hehe), a to z kolei pozwala na większą swobodę w doborze i montażu rolet w warstwie ocieplenia (rolety wbudowane bezpośrednio nad oknem są słabym rozwiązaniem) (no tu ewentualnie można dać wyższe o 20 cm otwory okienne i dać tam poszerzenia okien, ale to już inny temat...)
ja już kombinować za dużo nie chciałem, ale pewnie teraz bym mocniej od początku naciskał na 18 cm ścianę + więcej (ale słabszego) styro, a tak mam 24 cm ścianę, i na to do 20 cm styro;
no i 18 cm bloczki jednak taniej wyjdą  :wink: 
i murarze nie namęczą się tyle, bo bloczki lżejsze  :wink:

----------


## sewi

U mnie stan zero domu parterowego w trakcie. Na ściany nośne już zamówione sil-pro 18cm, a działowe 12cm. Sanitariaty, umywalki będą na stelażach głębokości 20cm, do wysokości 80-100cm - w ten sposób nie trzeba kuć w ścianie, schowa się rury i powstanie półeczka.

Chcę zamontować rolety zewnętrzne w warstwie ocieplenia 20cm. Problem jest z nadprożem, bo przy 18cm pod skrzynką na rolety przydałoby się dać ze 3cm styropianu czyli na nadproże zostanie 15cm. Jak to wykonać - chyba monolityczne żelbetowe lub kombinowane z L19?

Mur będzie na kleju i zastanawiam się czy pod oknem dać 2 pręty fi 6 w bruzdach czy też kupić specjalne drabinki zbrojeniowe, ale one też chyba muszą być w bruzdach?

Poza tym ściany zakończy wieniec o wys. 24-30cm tak aby w sumie wysokość kondygnacji wyniosła 2.70m. Na wieńcach będą wiązary dachowe.

----------


## fotohobby

Co do rolet, to najlepiej jest podnieść wysokość otworu okiennego o 20cm, nad oknem zamontować poszeszenia profilu i do tego roletę, pozostanie jeszcze sporo miejsca od wewnątrz  na styropian i docieplenie tego elementu.

Co do zbrojenia prętami pod otworami, to szef mojej ekipy powiedział, że owszem, może to zazbroić dwoma prętami fi6, ale z  uwagi, że nie są one żebrowane sugeruje raz fi12.
Kratowniczki dla bloczków 18cm trzeba zamawiać ze sporym wyprzedzeniem, nie jest to w hurtowniach specjalnie chodliwy towar  :smile:

----------


## sewi

A ile orientacyjnie takie poszerzenie profilu podraża cenę okna? 

Ja mam pręty fi 6 żebrowane, sam się zdziwiłem przy robieniu strzemion fundamentów, że przywieźli pręty fi 6 żebrowane, a nie gładkie. Ok, popytam się o te drabinki zbrojenia. Dzięki.

----------


## kater-acme

o koszt poszerzeń to najlepiej zapytaj przewidywanego dostawcę okien, ewentualnie w wątku o roletach zewnętrznych - mi same poszerzenia 10+10+4 cm x 260 cm (pod drzwi tarasowe przesuwne) wyjdą ok. 500 zł  :sad:  plus po ok 100 zł na każde z 2 drzwi balkonowych na piętrze
to faktycznie sprytne i ciepłe rozwiązanie, ale kosztowne - dochodzi nie tylko koszt poszerzeń (2 profile po 10 cm zapewne x ilość metrów), ale też (prawdopodobnie) koszt niższych nadproży L, a więc nie tanich, zwykłych L o wysokości 20 cm, ale droższych nadproży o wysokości 10 cm, ze strunobetonu - ale o tym najpierw pogadaj z murarzem / kierbudem, to Ci powiedzą czy tak trzeba / można
a, i przygotuj się też, że zaczną Cię namawiać na poszerzenia okien z boku, celem lepszego ocieplenia krawędzi pionowych  :wink:  to też dobry pomysł, ale i dodatkowy koszt...

----------


## skrabi

> przy wypełnieniu spoiny pionowej szczelniej chyba jest, bo tak się zaleca budowę domów pasywnych.


a szczelności nie daję ci przypadkiem tynk wewnętrzny?

----------


## fotohobby

> A ile orientacyjnie takie poszerzenie profilu podraża cenę okna? 
> 
> Ja mam pręty fi 6 żebrowane, sam się zdziwiłem przy robieniu strzemion fundamentów, że przywieźli pręty fi 6 żebrowane, a nie gładkie. Ok, popytam się o te drabinki zbrojenia. Dzięki.


Jak masz żebrowane pręty, to nawet nie ma sensu myśleć o kratownicach, bo taniej nie wyjdzie, a przewag technologicznych nie widzę.
Co do poszerzeń, to zależu od profilu i od tego, czy są to poszerzenia zwykłe, czy wzmocnione. Ponoć do takiego zastosowania wystarczą zwykle.
Mnie firma dla profilu Schuco Corona Si82 wyceniła poszerzenia wysokosci 20 cm na 1700zł, dla okien o łączniej szerokości ok 9m. Ale czekam jeszcze na wyceny w innych profilach.

Nadrproża stosowałem takie same -tylko o 20 cm wyżej.





> a szczelności nie daję ci przypadkiem tynk wewnętrzny?


Tynk plus farba, szczególnie, jeśli lateksowa  :wink:

----------


## skrabi

> Tynk plus farba, szczególnie, jeśli lateksowa


z tego co się orientuję to sam tynk tez chyba jest ok

----------


## Greg_81

Panowie jak wygląda porównanie  z akumulacją scian 18 cm pełna i 24 cm dziurawka i drugie pytanie jaką bedę miał wartość przenikalności cieplnej 24 cm + 20 styropian standardowy jeśli chodzi o przenikalność? 
Bo ciągle mi chodzi po głowie 24 cm ...

----------


## firewall

Sprawdź sobie masę 1m2 jednego i drugiego muru.

----------


## autorus

ponieważ pierwszy raz buduję z silki sprawdziliśmy na placu budowy ciężar jednego bloczka. Jak się łatwo domyśleć po noszeniu ytonga budowlańcy byli niepocieszeni  :smile:   E24 wazy ok 23kg.

----------


## kater-acme

Dlatego w hurtownii wyraźnie zaznaczyłem, że tylko duży HDS ma przywozić silkę (i M6) i stawiać grzecznie do środka budynku. 50-60 palet Silki postawione na drodze na pewno spowoduje bunt  :smile:  U mnie jak na razie murarze pierwsze 20 palet prawie skończyli, dziś mają drugi transport przywieźć, jutro nadproża i strop. Ekipa ładnie pracuje, prosto im wychodzi, na silkę nie narzekają. Pną się mury  :smile:

----------


## Greg_81

Czyli 24 cm dziurawki ma lepszą akumulacje od 18 pełnej ?

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli jeden waży 17, a drugi 16 kg, to zgodnie z tym, co napisano wyżej, wyraźnie widać, że różnica w akumulacyjności to jakieś niecałe 6%

----------


## _artur_

Witajcie..
mam parę pytań co do silki e24 - 
1.czy ktoś może napisać jak z układaniem kabli w tych otworach? czy jest sens się w to bawić?
jeśli tak to czy można z tych górnych kanałów wyciągnąć peszel przez lany wieniec z jego boku? chodzi o to żeby nie kuć u góry dziur tylko w stropie (drewnianym) kable schować..
2.czy cena 3.98 brutto z transportem (hds) jest juz przyzwoita czy jeszcze się targować?
3.czy pod pierwszą warstwę dawać folię czy nie (dom na płycie fundamentowej)?

----------


## kater-acme

1. z tego co tu czytałem to większość budujących z Silki olewa te otwory; teściu jest elektrykiem, dorabia robią instalacje i twierdzi, że nigdy z tego nie korzystał bo to więcej kłopotu jeszcze niż z bruzdowaniem; samo bruzdowanie też zresztą uważa za zbyteczne, no chyba że przty grubych wiązkach kabli; z tym wyciąganiem jak u Ciebie to nie wiem; a, może się też zdarzyć że dla zachowania / poprawienia wysokości jakiś wiersz, np ponad nadprożami będziesz miał z cegły
2. mam 3,59 zł br za bloczek + 6 zł rozładunek 1 palety, transport w cenie - co prawda mam producenta Silki pod nosem, więc koszty transpotu symboliczne, ale prawie 4 zł to drogawo; moje 3,59 zł to też nie jest rewelacja, można jeszcze niżej zejść; na Twoim miejscy bym cisnął jednak
3. raczej papę, np. 2 x 3 mm albo 2 x 4 mm, papa podkładowa, nie na tekturze

----------


## autorus

1) też nie wiem czy wykorzystam
2) cena jak cena, najważniejsze ze poniżej 4zł.
3) oczywiście folia ja daję taką pcv jak na ławy fundamentowe.

----------


## saker

Witam,
Zastanawiam się nad wyborem materiału na ściany zewnętrzne. Mam kilka pytań dotyczących silikatów:
1. Dlaczego większość z Was łączy silikaty na klej a nie na zaprawę tradycyjną? Po pierwsze równość wymurowania zależy od dokładności murarza, po drugie jakiekolwiek opory cieplne kleju nie mają tu znaczenia ponieważ i tak wszystko zakrywa się grubą warstwą ocieplenia. Po trzecie klej jest droższy od zaprawy tradycyjnej.
2. Ze względu na ograniczone środki, planujemy zamieszkać jeden rok lub dwa  :smile:  w nieocieplonym domu. Czy w przypadku silikatów jest to możliwe? Wydamy majątek na ogrzewanie w tym okresie?
3. Co jest lepsze na ścianę zewnętrzną silikaty pełne czy drążone? Mam na myśli grubość 24.

----------


## fotohobby

Ad1 pewnie dlatego, że różnica w cenie jest niewielka, a jest czyściej, estetyczniej. Może trochę szybciej i bez potrzeby ściągania betoniarki.
Ad2 Jeśli uda Ci się oddać do eksploatacji dom, który nie spełnia wymagań normowych to zamieszkasz. Jeśli ci się nie uda, to zamieszkasz i narażasz się na ryzyko nałożenia karu finansowej. A niezależnie od tego zapłacisz za ogrzewanie więcej, niż w przypadku nieocieplonego domu z lat '70
Ad3 Drążony posiada nieznacznie lepszą izolacyjność termiczną, nieznacznie gorszą izolacyjność akustyczną i akumulację. I wyraźnie większy ciężar  :smile:

----------


## paroofka

> 2. Ze względu na ograniczone środki, planujemy zamieszkać jeden rok lub dwa  w nieocieplonym domu. Czy w przypadku silikatów jest to możliwe? Wydamy majątek na ogrzewanie w tym okresie?


Jasne, tylko musisz się jeszcze zaopatrzyć w dobre śpiwory dla całej rodziny  :smile:  Jak nie zdążysz/nie masz kasy na ocieplanie przez zimą to buduj z ceramiki!

----------


## skrabi

może ocieplenie wyjdzie taniej niż ogrzanie?

----------


## saker

okej, dzięki za pomoc.  :smile: 
Pytanie do budujących z pełnego silikatu 18:
1. Ile płaciliście za ten materiał w waszej okolicy, oczywiście interesuje mnie cena bez kosztów dostawy - przy tym materiale jest mocno zależna położenia placu budowy.
2. Jak rozwiązaliście temat instalacji elektrycznych (bruzdowanie czy chowanie kabli pod tynkiem). Co na to Wasi instalatorzy?
3. Jak rozwiązaliście temat rur - większość schowana w podłodze? Czy może jakiś sposób zabudowy? Rozumiem że chowanie rur w 18 cm ścianie jest mocno ryzykownym rozwiązaniem, nawet na tak mocny materiał.
4. Nadproża: systemowe (są stworzone na taką grubość ściany?) czy monolityczne?
5. Wieniec na stropie i na scianie kolankowej - bez wiekszych zmian w stosunku do 24.
6. Oparcie stropu. Pierwotnie w projekcie mam terive I ale chciałbym strop kanałowy. Nie ma z tym większych problemów? Oczywiście wszystko zostanie przeliczone przez konstruktora ale w tym momencie chciałbym mieć jakieś rozeznanie.
7. Jak Wam się budowało z tego materiału no i najważniejsze jak Wam się mieszka w takim domu  :smile:  ?

----------


## Arturo72

> okej, dzięki za pomoc. 
> Pytanie do budujących z pełnego silikatu 18:
> 1. Ile płaciliście za ten materiał w waszej okolicy, oczywiście interesuje mnie cena bez kosztów dostawy - przy tym materiale jest mocno zależna położenia placu budowy.
> 2. Jak rozwiązaliście temat instalacji elektrycznych (bruzdowanie czy chowanie kabli pod tynkiem). Co na to Wasi instalatorzy?
> 3. Jak rozwiązaliście temat rur - większość schowana w podłodze? Czy może jakiś sposób zabudowy? Rozumiem że chowanie rur w 18 cm ścianie jest mocno ryzykownym rozwiązaniem, nawet na tak mocny materiał.
> 4. Nadproża: systemowe (są stworzone na taką grubość ściany?) czy monolityczne?
> 5. Wieniec na stropie i na scianie kolankowej - bez wiekszych zmian w stosunku do 24.
> 6. Oparcie stropu. Pierwotnie w projekcie mam terive I ale chciałbym strop kanałowy. Nie ma z tym większych problemów? Oczywiście wszystko zostanie przeliczone przez konstruktora ale w tym momencie chciałbym mieć jakieś rozeznanie.
> 7. Jak Wam się budowało z tego materiału no i najważniejsze jak Wam się mieszka w takim domu  ?


Ja mam nie pełne 18cm  :wink: 
1.2,15zł/szt brutto+transport
2.Pod tynkiem
3.W bloczkach szły tylko rury fi50cm od zlewozmywaka i umywalek do głównej kanalizy w podłodze.
4.2x L19,idealne pod wymiar.
5.Nie robiłem
6.Belki stropowe opierałem na murłacie.
7.Nie budowałem osobiście ale ekipa nie narzekała a wręcz chwaliła za łatwość a dzięki temu dokładność budowania.
Nie mieszkam jeszcze pełną gębą ale wrażenia od jesieni przez zimę do obecnie jak najbardziej pozytywne  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ad 1 ceny ostateczne ( z VAT  transportem) za bloczki pełne, to 3,09 za NP18 i 3,22 za U18V.
Ad 2 instalacja elektr w bruzdach. Elektryk sam był za takim rozwiązaniem"
Ad 3 instalacja wodna w warstwie ocieplenia pod wylewką. Bruzdowanie tylko na podejścia umywalek, przysznica...
Ad 4 jak u Arturo
Ad 5 wieniec 18x25cm
Ad 6 mam wiązary.
Ad 7 ekipie szło szybko i sprawnie, z docinaniem nie mieli kłopotów, ilość odpadów znikoma.

----------


## boruvva

No to wrzucę jeszcze swoje ceny jakie dostałem na bloczki SIL-PRO z transportem i rozładunkiem we Wrocławiu
PUSTAK SIL-PRO U24L 15 -->3,08 brutto 
PUSTAK SIL-PRO U 8L 15 -->1,53 brutto

----------


## sewi

Dziś u mnie zaczęli murować z sil-pro 18cm na kleju Kreisel. Czy taki klej cienkowarstwowy jest bardzo kruchy cały czas czy tylko przez pierwsze godziny po wyschnięciu. Po prostu po ściśnięciu w palcach zamieniał się w sypki pył, tak jakby miał bardzo niewielką wytrzymałość. Czy mieliście podobne odczucia?
Poza tym sil-pro 18cm ma bardzo równe bloczki i murarze są z tych bloczków zadowoleni.

----------


## fotohobby

A ile było stopni i jakie nasłonecznienie ?
Im szybciej klej wysycha tym gorszą ma wytrzymałość. Przy czym pomiędzy bloczkami traci wilgoć dłużej i wiąże lepiej. Warto zwilżać bloczki wodą przed naniesieniem kleju.

U mnie ściany wymurowane są w większości Alpolem 110, ostatnie wiersze klejem Silki.
Alpol po wyschnięciu jest bardziej chropowaty i twardy, Silka jest bielsza, bardziej drobnoziarnista i łatwiej ją zetrzeć z muru.

----------


## sewi

Dziś było ok. 20 stopni i chwilami słońce, ale większość dnia były chmury. No właśnie te cienkie warstwy kleju szybko oddały wilgoć i tak jakby nic nie związały, bo ściera się to jak suchy drobny piasek. Grubsze warstwy kleju były jeszcze bardzo plastyczne. Zobaczę jutro co z tego będzie...

----------


## fotohobby

To u mnie Alpol w takich warunkach był twardy i dobrze przylegający do muru, ale, jak pisałem, to, co poza spoiną nie może byś wyznacznikiem wytrzymałości kleju.

----------


## krzysiek_g

WItam wszystkich,

czy ktoś budował dom z silikatów na lessach? 
ja do tej pory nie widziałem innego surowca na ściany niż silikaty, jednak po przeczytaniu kilku artykułów o lessach zacząłem się zastanawiać czy nie są one za ciężkie na teren lessowy. Zwłaszcza po przeczytaniu poniższego artykułu:
http://www.geo-odwierty.pl/zagrozeni...adowym-lessow/

Wszyscy dookoła budują domy z ceramiki lub gazobetonu. wynika to chyba bardziej  z popularności tego surowca niż świadomości podłoża i właściwości danego budulca. 

Zastanawiam, się czy silikaty nie są za ciężkie na takie tereny. Sąsiad, który budował niedaleko z betonu kom. dom z piwnicą powiedział, że na jakieś 4-5 metrów wgłąb same lessy, żadnego kamyka...

Z drugiej strony waga ścian to tylko część masy budynku, według moich wstępnych obliczeń waga całego domu wzrośnie o ok 10-20% przy budowie z silikatów. czy jest się czym przejmować?


jeśli chodzi o mojego projektanta to przeliczył fundamenty pod obciążenie silikatami ale chyba nie do końca brał pod uwagę podłoże na jakim będzie stał dom.

Może ktoś miał podobny dylemat i zechce się podzielić spostrzeżeniami.

dom jest mały 109 m2 użytkowej

dzięki i pozdrawiam
Krzysiek

----------


## firewall

Jak boisz się o stabilność to buduj na płycie fundamentowej. A czy masz problemy z wodą, że tak boisz się lessów?

----------


## krzysiek_g

> Jak boisz się o stabilność to buduj na płycie fundamentowej. A czy masz problemy z wodą, że tak boisz się lessów?


z wodą na szczęście problemów nie mam. działka położona jest na wyniesieniu, z lekkim spadkiem. wykopałem dół na ok 2,5 metra i sucho. nawet po ostatnich obfitych deszczach woda nie stoi na dnie wykopu.
dół kopałem późną wiosną, dawno po zimowych roztopach ale ilość ostatnich opadów też nie była mała.  sąsiad miał kiedyś na swojej działce studnie kopaną i lustro wody było bardzo głęboko, może nawet ok 30 m.
szczerze powiedziawszy to mam nadzieję, że silikaty będą ok ale sama nadziej to jeszcze za mało.

----------


## firewall

Pewnie w okolicy stoją stare domy budowane z cegły. A mur z pełnej cegły jest cięższy od muru z silki. Więc nie musisz się tego obawiać, że dom utonie w lessie. Ponadto konstruktor przeliczy ci ławy na dopuszczalne obciążenie gruntu.

----------


## gall86

Witam,
Mam takie pytanko. Czy można bez większych obaw zostawić gołe ściany z silki na zimę? Nie wiem jak będzie wyglądała budowa do końca roku, jednak istnieje taka ewentualność, że na ścianach się skończy. Czy w związku z tym z silikatem może się coś stać? Jak ewentualnie ją zabezpieczyć przed zimą, żeby nie było jakichś niespodzianek na wiosnę.

----------


## _artur_

hmm.. silka chłonie wodę.. potem ją oddaje ale w sumie to dobrze byłoby czymś przykryć..

----------


## skrabi

z drugiej strony na wsiach od lat stoi cała masa budynków z silki nieotynkowanych i nic im się nie dzieje

----------


## _artur_

ale pod dachem

----------


## skrabi

no tak, pod dachem, ale jak zacina to na ściany z zewnątrz tez leje

może wystarczy nakryć szczyty ścian folią, żeby woda do środka się nie lała?

----------


## imrahil

silikat to materiał mrozoodporny, tak wszędzie piszą. sam zostawiam na zimę, przykrywam tylko dachem. w prasie też czytałem że to najlepszy materiał, jeśli planuje się zimowanie ścian.

edit: a jeśli nie pod dachem to tak jak wyżej - byle woda nie lała się środka

----------


## Malcolm

Ja mam dom z silikatów (teraz wylewki mi schną) który zimował w stanie sso. Nic złego się nie stało więc nie ma się czego obawiać....

----------


## hokejgk1

Panowie jak u Was wychodziła ściana z Silki czy wszystkie zamki - styki pionowe były idealnie dociśnięte i złączone ze sobą ??? Czy też wam wychodziły małe szparki od czasu do czasu ???

Pytanie kieruje do tych co NIE budowali swymi rękoma (bo wiadomo jak samemu to człowiek się stara) ...

----------


## skrabi

u mnie większość jest ładnie dociśnięta, ale zdarzają się szparki

----------


## _artur_

u mnie też

----------


## mnocon

mam pytanie do doświadczonych juz budowlańców  :smile: 
na fundament  macie bloczki ? czy silke ? bo rożne są opinie i już sam nie wiem co wybrać, nie będę miał piwnic tylko ok 120 cm ściankę, środek zasypany piaskiem  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Ja mam bloczki.

----------


## hokejgk1

Ja też mam 1,15m wysokości ściany z bloczków betonowych -  8 bloczków bet. (od porządnego producenta kl. 15) nie żaden sypiący się bubel bo był 15gr tańszy na bloczku. Bez żadnego wieńca na ścianie z bloczków (uważam że to głupota wywalenie kasy).

A jak wam Panowie wyszło zużycie kleju bo majstry mówią że cholernie dużo włazi w te wszystkie dziury w silce i nie nanoszą u mnie tą kielnią do kleju tylko zwykłą i rozprowadzają pacą zębatą. omijając dziury ...

----------


## jasse

Jak widać silikat. Tu był robiony w formacie 3DF.
Ogólnie może być, ale trzeba dać pełny bloczek i solidnie izolować.
No, chyba, że budujesz na bagnie, ale tu i bloczki betonowe na nic się nie przydadzą.

----------


## hokejgk1

Ja bym nie dawał w ziemie nigdy silki ...  czyba że zrobisz grubą izolację jakąś masą bitumiczną nie dysperbitem...
A jeśli już to murwał na zaprawie cementowej z pionowymi spoinami, na klej na pewno wyjdą szpary na stykach nie do zaizolowania.
Ale chyba ściana z bloczków bet wyjdzie taniej

----------


## jasse

A jak wam Panowie wyszło zużycie kleju bo majstry mówią że cholernie dużo włazi w te wszystkie dziury w silce i nie nanoszą u mnie tą kielnią do kleju tylko zwykłą i rozprowadzają pacą zębatą. omijając dziury ...[/QUOTE]

Znajomy był w Chinach i mówi, że tam paliwo droższe od pracownika. Jak brygada naszuflowała całą łychę piasku, to odpalali na chwilę koparkę, żeby wrzucić to na wywrotkę. Nie wiem, jak masz dogadaną cenę za murarzy, ale zaoszczędzą 20% kleju i stracą 30 % czasu. Kwestia, co dla Ciebie cenniejsze. Jakoś nie widziałem, żeby się nad tym Niemcy kiedyś na budowie zastanawiali  :smile:

----------


## hokejgk1

Ja się rozliczam za robotę mają termin na wykonanie i robią ...

----------


## mnocon

jeszcze mysle ze nie wylac betonem takiej scianki  :smile: 
musze to przliczyc ile bedzie kosztowalo, i nie wiem czy wtedy szlunek moze zostac czy moze to wycignac, najwygodniej by bylo zaszalowac, obsypac i zalac betonem  :smile: 
oczywscie odrazu ocieplic  :smile: 

tak na szybko obliczylem ze potrzebuje ok 20 kubikow betonu lub 103 m2 bloczkow
cenowo podobnie, chyba ze musze taka sciane wzmocnic 3 tonami stali to wtedy koszt jak silka  :smile:

----------


## hokejgk1

dodaj do tego szalunki pewnie z 2-3 tys wyjdzie na same dechy chyba ze OSB to jeszcze wiecej
Chociaż wylewać ściany na budowie na ponad 1m i wibrować to naprawdę musi być porządny szalunek ...

----------


## mnocon

nie mozna bez wibrowania ?
albo zrobic na 2 razy po 60 cm  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

> A jak wam Panowie wyszło zużycie kleju bo majstry mówią że cholernie dużo włazi w te wszystkie dziury w silce i nie nanoszą u mnie tą kielnią do kleju tylko zwykłą i rozprowadzają pacą zębatą. omijając dziury ...


Ale oni tak z własnej woli?  :jaw drop:

----------


## skrabi

może płaci im na godziny  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Panowie jak u Was wychodziła ściana z Silki czy wszystkie zamki - styki pionowe były idealnie dociśnięte i złączone ze sobą ??? Czy też wam wychodziły małe szparki od czasu do czasu ???
> 
> Pytanie kieruje do tych co NIE budowali swymi rękoma (bo wiadomo jak samemu to człowiek się stara) ...


Gdzie nie gdzie wychodziły szparki ok.2-3mm,które po murowaniu uzupełniałem pianką niskorozprężną  :smile:

----------


## keyo

Wiem że zostanę zbanowany w tym temacie ale wybudowałem jeden dom z silki i nigdy tego błędu nie powtórze. Od tej pory tylko pustak ceramiczny - a przymierzam się do następnego domku ale jak na razie to tylko przymiarki.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wiem że zostanę zbanowany w tym temacie ale wybudowałem jeden dom z silki i nigdy tego błędu nie powtórze. Od tej pory tylko pustak ceramiczny - a przymierzam się do następnego domku ale jak na razie to tylko przymiarki.


Jakieś sensowne uzasadnienie ?

----------


## keyo

> Jakieś sensowne uzasadnienie ?


Uzasadnienie jest proste. Silka jest stosunkowo nowym materiałem, badanym tylko w warunkach laboratoryjnych. Nie wiemy co będzie się z nią działo za 50 lat gdy już nie będę pracował i raczej z Polskiej emerytury nie będzie mnie stać na remonty. Po drugie każdy pie...przy o współczynnikach przenikania ciepła a mój dom jest zimny jak cholera i zużywa masę energii aby go rozgrzać, przy tym jak znajomy ma podobny dom z ceramiki i ocieplenia z wełny+ cegła pełna palona i jego dom jest o wiele cieplejszy i zużywający połowę tego co mój. Mam jeszcze kilka zastrzeżeń ale zostawię je dla siebie...

----------


## autorus

żadne uzasadnienie. Czyli styropianu tez nie należy używać bo stosunkowo nowe  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Silka jest stosunkowo nowym materiałem,  (...) a mój dom jest zimny jak cholera i zużywa masę energii


Słyszałeś o piramidach i styropianie (ew. wełnie, jest chyba starsza niż styro, i oddycha)?  :wink: 





> Gdzie nie gdzie wychodziły szparki ok.2-3mm,które po murowaniu uzupełniałem pianką *niskorozprężną*


łał  :smile: 
aby cegieł nie rozepchało?

----------


## _artur_

> Uzasadnienie jest proste. Silka jest stosunkowo nowym materiałem, badanym tylko w warunkach laboratoryjnych.


a to dziwne, za tzw. "komuny" budowali dużo z tego..




> Po drugie każdy pie...przy o współczynnikach przenikania ciepła a mój dom jest zimny jak cholera i zużywa masę energii aby go rozgrzać,


To jest cecha a nie wada.. ja właśnie dla tej cechy (długie nagrzewanie ale też długie oddawanie ciepła) zdecydowałem się na dom z silki..
a Twój dom jest po prostu słabo ocieplony i tyle.. skoro ciepło ucieka to znaczy że izolacja kuleje..




> Mam jeszcze kilka zastrzeżeń ale zostawię je dla siebie...


czemu ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Uzasadnienie jest proste. Silka jest stosunkowo nowym materiałem, *badanym tylko w warunkach laboratoryjnych.* Nie wiemy co będzie się z nią działo za 50 lat gdy już nie będę pracował i raczej z Polskiej emerytury nie będzie mnie stać na remonty.


Ha, ha ,ha... Rozumiem, ze go badali w laboratoriach PRL-u. 
Mam w bliskim sasiedztwie budynki (a takze wiaty, płoty itp) majace jakies 40 lat i stoja nie wykazujac oznak degradacji.

A w ogóle, o co chodzi ci z tymi wspolczynnikami ciepła ? Przecież każdy wie, że silikaty na materiał najgorzej izolujacy.
Jakie Ty masz ocieplenie ?

----------


## skrabi

> Uzasadnienie jest proste. Silka jest stosunkowo nowym materiałem, badanym tylko w warunkach laboratoryjnych. Nie wiemy co będzie się z nią działo za 50 lat gdy już nie będę pracował i raczej z Polskiej emerytury nie będzie mnie stać na remonty. Po drugie każdy pie...przy o współczynnikach przenikania ciepła a mój dom jest zimny jak cholera i zużywa masę energii aby go rozgrzać, przy tym jak znajomy ma podobny dom z ceramiki i ocieplenia z wełny+ cegła pełna palona i jego dom jest o wiele cieplejszy i zużywający połowę tego co mój. Mam jeszcze kilka zastrzeżeń ale zostawię je dla siebie...


chyba nie wiesz o czym piszesz, metodę przemysłową produkcji silikatów wynaleziono w 1880 roku, pozatym to jest węglan wapnia, czyli praktycznie kamień, co ma się z nim dziać?

z tego co pamiętam  to ceramikę poryzowaną wymyślono w drugiej połowie XX wieku, czyli dużo później, no chyba, że ty chcesz budować ze sprawdzonej pełnej cegły wtedy to inna rozmowa

ile masz teraz ocieplenia i ile ma twój znajomy?

----------


## fotohobby

Dajcie mu już spokój, bo nie wie, o czym pisze. 
W jednym z postów napisał kiedyś:

*"Dla mnie najlepszym materiałem jest pustak ceramiczny. Przy następnej budowie nie popełnię drugi raz tego samego błędu i już nie wybuduję domu z silki i innych podobnych gazobetonów. "*

W wątku o Ytongu pisze 

*"Nie zawracaj sobie tym głowy - poczytaj lepiej o ceramice a nie o silkach i innych tego typu materiałach."*

Gazobeton to z silikatem łączy chyba tylko kolor  :smile: 

Czciciel ceramiki i oddychajacych ścian  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Uzasadnienie jest proste. Silka jest stosunkowo nowym materiałem, badanym tylko w warunkach laboratoryjnych. Nie wiemy co będzie się z nią działo za 50 lat gdy już nie będę pracował i raczej z Polskiej emerytury nie będzie mnie stać na remonty. Po drugie każdy pie...przy o współczynnikach przenikania ciepła a mój dom jest zimny jak cholera i zużywa masę energii aby go rozgrzać, przy tym jak znajomy ma podobny dom z ceramiki i ocieplenia z wełny+ cegła pełna palona i jego dom jest o wiele cieplejszy i zużywający połowę tego co mój. Mam jeszcze kilka zastrzeżeń ale zostawię je dla siebie...


To nie jest sensowne uzasadnienie,to nie jest żadne uzasadnienie bo nie wiesz o czym piszesz i wątpie czy aby wybudowałeś dom z silikatu i czy wiesz co to jest silikat,kiedy powstał i z czego powstał...
W następnym swoim domu najpierw zacznij od poprawnej izolacji a dopiero potem dyskutuj na temat zużywania masy energii do ogrzania.Ja czegoś takiego nie zaobserwowałem a jeśli chodzi o akumulację energii i rozgrzwanie domu to ściany to pikuś.Ja mam do rozgrzania ok.55m3 betonu czyli płytę fundamentową o gr.25cm i jakoś nie zauważyłem żadnych niedogodności.

----------


## autorus

To zeź wyśledził, szacuj że ci sie chciało. Może jakas fabryka dziurawki prowadzi akcje zniechęcające czy jak. 




> Dajcie mu już spokój, bo nie wie, o czym pisze. 
> W jednym z postów napisał kiedyś:
> 
> *"Dla mnie najlepszym materiałem jest pustak ceramiczny. Przy następnej budowie nie popełnię drugi raz tego samego błędu i już nie wybuduję domu z silki i innych podobnych gazobetonów. "*
> 
> W wątku o Ytongu pisze 
> 
> *"Nie zawracaj sobie tym głowy - poczytaj lepiej o ceramice a nie o silkach i innych tego typu materiałach."*
> 
> ...

----------


## Tomocool

To jest właśnie ta wspaniała dzisiejsza ceramika i to w porównaniu do najlżejszego bk  :smile:  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxJ5Um082Iw

----------


## autorus

Kurcze nie wiedziałem ze az tak. hm. Ale zaraz odezwa się sceptycy, ze ceramika powinna być inaczej ułożona podczas uderzenia.

----------


## hokejgk1

Jeszcze zapytam,

Jak sobie radziliście z miejscami gdzie bloczek był docinany (brak piuro-wpustu), ja swoim kazałem uzupełniać zaprawą cem. a Wy ?

----------


## mnocon

U mnie bedą jednak bloczki, tak powiedział kierownik budowy  :smile: 
na to beton i potem silikat, tez odradzil silikaty do ziemie to mam mokry teren.

----------


## hokejgk1

JAKAŚ KATASTROFA, chcialem zamówić tira silki 11 PALET E12 i 11 PALET E24  xelli którą mój dostawca bierze z ŻABINKA i okazuje się że wstrzymali produkcję i dzwoniłem się dowiedzieć kiedy będzie i nikt mi nie powiedział informacja TAJNA !!!  
Najgorsze że żadne sprzedawca nie trzyma silki na placu  :sad:  jak nie dostanę do końca tygodnia silki to budowa mi stanie  :sad:   ZAPASY MAM NA MAX 3 dni  :bash:

----------


## imrahil

ciekawe czy to norma, że przed zimą wstrzymują?

----------


## hokejgk1

Cholera wie ciekawe tylko jak długo to potrwa ...  :sad:  Chyba nie do wiosny ...

A czy m Panowie proponujecie obrobić otwoy okienne z silki pod wstawienie okien (montaż na taśmy rozprężne),  zaprawą cem z plastyfikatorem czy klejem xelli ???

----------


## samboman

Ja jeszcze w zeszłym tygodniu zamawiałem silkę E12 i nie było problemu z dostępnością. Ale to inny region Polski (mazowieckie), dostawcy pewnie w innym miejscu się zaopatrują.

----------


## hokejgk1

Pewnie inna wytwórnia ...

----------


## janoush

> Ja jeszcze w zeszłym tygodniu zamawiałem silkę E12 i nie było problemu z dostępnością. Ale to inny region Polski (mazowieckie), dostawcy pewnie w innym miejscu się zaopatrują.


To miałeś farta. Ja czekałem tydzień na dostawę. Podobno z winy fabryki. Faktem jest, że tylko jedna hurtownia miała ostatnie 4 palety E12. Też mazowiecke - południe od Wawy.

----------


## _artur_

u Was jeździ z Radomia czy okolic..

----------


## hokejgk1

Dziwi Mnie żeby dziś był problem z materiałem ... A Ytongi i ceramiki wszędzie pełno ...

----------


## samboman

Na swoim terenie(mazowieckie, wschodnie powiaty) znam dwa miejsca, w ktorych o dziwo nie ma problemów z dostepnością silki (chyba nawet mają na placu).

----------


## autorus

Do mnie silka wjedzie w poniedzialek z rana. O zadnych problemach nie slyszalem

----------


## hokejgk1

Dowyrównania otworów okiennych (na gładko) postanowiłem że uzyję:
http://www.atlas.com.pl/pl/produkty/...%C4%84CA_ATLAS

Co Wy na to ?

----------


## fotohobby

Pewnie może być. U mnie ekipa użyła do tego kleju do silikatów Baumit, który mi pozostał i też jest ok.

----------


## Karolina_G

> a to dziwne, za tzw. "komuny" budowali dużo z tego..
> 
> 
> 
> To jest cecha a nie wada.. ja właśnie dla tej cechy (długie nagrzewanie ale też długie oddawanie ciepła) zdecydowałem się na dom z silki..
> a Twój dom jest po prostu słabo ocieplony i tyle.. skoro ciepło ucieka to znaczy że izolacja kuleje..
> 
> 
> 
> czemu ?


No to Wam powiem dlaczego w komunie budowali z silki: bo była tania. Prawda jest taka, że te silikaty, które wtedy były dostępne były przeznaczano na takie budynki jak: chlewnie, budynki gospodarcze itp ze względu na  wysoki współczynnik przenikania ciepła. A to, że były z tego budowane domy to zupełnie inna kwestia. Sama mieszkam jeszcze w mieszkaniu wybudowanym w dobie "komuny" i coś na ten temat się wie. 
Obecnie silka dużo lepiej sie prezentuje ale i tak wymaga porządnego docieplenia.

----------


## _artur_

Tak jest, ale z ociepleniem już dużo się nie rózni od np. ceramiczniego maxa czy cegłu pełnej..
http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?o...kod=kalkulator
a chyba nie ma już ludzi którzy nie ocieplają i nie patrzą na koszty grzania..
to że tania to też chyba dobrze, a jak do tego dodamy akumulacyjność i brak np. grzyba czy pleśni to chyba też nieźle..

----------


## Karolina_G

> Tak jest, ale z ociepleniem już dużo się nie rózni od np. ceramiczniego maxa czy cegłu pełnej..
> http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?o...kod=kalkulator
> a chyba nie ma już ludzi którzy nie ocieplają i nie patrzą na koszty grzania..
> to że tania to też chyba dobrze, a jak do tego dodamy akumulacyjność i brak np. grzyba czy pleśni to chyba też nieźle..


Oj nie do końca się z Tobą zgodzę, znam sporo ludzi, którzy nadal nie zwracają uwagi na koszty grzania tylko na koszty budowy, taka już chyba mentalność.
Osobiście przyznam się, że wybrałam pustaka ceramicznego+wełnę+cegłę ręcznie formowaną, ze względu na oddychanie ścian i odpowiednio niski współczynnik przenikania ciepła.  A i patrząc na koszty budowy+grzania nie wychodzi wcale dużo drożej niż silka, ale każdy robi jak chce :smile:

----------


## _artur_

a co to "oddychanie ścian" ?
z wełny pomiędzy ścianami się wyleczyłem jak zobaczyłem u moich rodziców co jest po 10 latach z tej wełny.. Ojciec zrobił tak jak widział na wielu budowach w Niemczech (budowlaniec z zawodu) i dla siebie robił więc się przyłożył.. ale po 10-12 latach okno chyba było wymieniane czy coś i zamiast wełny była breja..

----------


## adamfcb

U mnie ściany z silki już rosną, ale przyznam że myślałem że jakościowo będą lepsze, sporo obskubanych, różnica w wysokości od -5mm do +5mm, a to już na kleju wychodzi, ale ogólnie fajny etap jak mury rosną :smile:

----------


## Karolina_G

Chodzi mi o to, że nie zrobie z domu termosu stosując styropian, który nic nie przepuszcza. Wełna+ceramika pozwala na niewielka wymiane powietrza co zapobiega miedzy innymi powstaniu grzyba, a współczynnik przenikania ciepła jest porównywalnie niski jak innych materiałów. Jeśli chodzi o wełnę na izolacje ścian to myślę że teraz jest duzo lepszej jakości. Natomiast jestem bardzo ciekawa dlaczego ta "breja"  powstała bo nie sądzę że to tylko kwestia kiepskiej wełny: może jakieś nieszczelności w murze tak że woda się do niej dostała?

----------


## grzeniu666

zlituj się dziewczyno...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ż-i-w-poprzek!

----------


## _artur_

> Chodzi mi o to, że nie zrobie z domu termosu stosując styropian, który nic nie przepuszcza. Wełna+ceramika pozwala na niewielka wymiane powietrza co zapobiega miedzy innymi powstaniu grzyba, a współczynnik przenikania ciepła jest porównywalnie niski jak innych materiałów. Jeśli chodzi o wełnę na izolacje ścian to myślę że teraz jest duzo lepszej jakości. Natomiast jestem bardzo ciekawa dlaczego ta "breja"  powstała bo nie sądzę że to tylko kwestia kiepskiej wełny: może jakieś nieszczelności w murze tak że woda się do niej dostała?


no popatrz, ja specjalnie dam grubo styropian i pilnuję wszystkich uszczelnień żeby mieć jak w termosie,, bo ściany nie mają płuc i nie oddychają.. do tego służy wentylacja a nie dziury w ścianach.. a w silce ciężko o grzyb czy pleśn bo to w końcu z wapna i piasku.. 
a co do wełny.. może się dostała woda,, o dziurkę w ścianie nietrudno..

----------


## skrabi

> a co do wełny.. może się dostała woda,, o dziurkę w ścianie nietrudno..


a może nikt nie zostawił szczeliny wentylacyjnej?

----------


## hokejgk1

adamfcb 

A o poprawnym wiązaniu muru twoi murarze słyszeli ???
A wystarczy dociąć sobie plasterek na 7-8cm co 2 warstwę bloczków i już idzie pinknie  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

> adamfcb 
> 
> A o poprawnym wiązaniu muru twoi murarze słyszeli ???
> A wystarczy dociąć sobie plasterek na 7-8cm co 2 warstwę bloczków i już idzie pinknie


A gdzie widzisz niepoprawne?

PS.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6129793

----------


## semiramida

a u mnie domek z pięciu rządków silki  :smile:  już tyle mamy

----------


## grzeniu666

> a u mnie domek z pięciu rządków silki  już tyle mamy


O, Silka Tempo, pięknie! Gratuluję, dopięłaś swego  :smile:  Opowiadaj, daj więcej fotek!

----------


## semiramida

nie chcę za dużo się rozpisywać bo jak zwykle skończy się tą dyskusją i awanturą, słabe nerwy mam  :smile: 
Baaardzo powoli nam to idzie, no ale szwagier w stresie, że takie duże kawały ścian, to jak sie mu przesunie to będzie duży kawał krzywo i każdy blok jest długo poziomowany po osadzeniu. Osadza sie łatwo, tak ładnie wjeżdża jeden blok w drugi, tylko potem poziomicom, młotkom nie ma końca... no ale już konczymy, ufff... A jak mie spytali  czego stajnia będzie i powiedziałam że byłoby super gdyby z tego samego to załamali się  :smile:  raczej drugorzędnych budynków z tego nie postawimy (choc stajnia jest dla mnie ważniejsza niż dom) Najgorszy ten dźwig, jest wielki jak samochód i jaki wysoki! wielu rzeczy nie możemy zrobić bo dźwig nie będzie mógł wyjechać z domu. Bardzo starannie trzeba decydować o kolejności murowania.
Ale jak patrzę na sciany z miejszych bloków i moje  to nie żałuję  :smile: 
Unika miała kiedys takie bolce do wtykania w dziury po łapach dźwigu, może znimi ustawianie bloka w idealnym pionie szłoby szybciej?
aha, no i bloki krótsze niż 50 cm mają inną wysokość! przez to tyle rzeźbienia mamy, pare milimetrow a przysparza roboty bardzo...

----------


## semiramida

"zadowolona" ekipa jak z plakatu!  :Smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

> nie chcę za dużo się rozpisywać bo jak zwykle skończy się tą dyskusją i awanturą, słabe nerwy mam


Przy budowie mocno nerwy się przydają, wiem coś o tym (podejrzewam znaczy, też mam słabe).

Skąd dorwałaś te silki, robią je jakoś lokalnie (tylko wybrane zakłady)?

Jak to wychodzi kosztowo?

Dźwig wypożyczacie (płatne jakoś od dnia), czy może kupiliście?  :wink: 

Do tych niższych cegieł (gdyby to było z 1-2cm) to może zaprawa cem-wap byłaby pomysłem. Ale piszesz o mm - to niedokładność produkcji czy tak ma być?

Docinki robili Wam w zakładach czy tniecie na budowie?

Do wyciągnięcia dźwigu może zamów większy dźwig  :big grin: 

Nie wiem co u Ciebie znaczy "bardzo powoli", ale nam też szło wolno (z małych kostek), może dlatego że (też?) się cackaliśmy...

Grubość muru 24cm?

Poroża macie jakieś systemowe, albo z Itągó, czy tak ładnie pomalowaliście beton?

Przepraszam, ciekawość mnie gryzie, nie odpisuj jak nie masz zapasu nerwosolu  :wink:

----------


## adamfcb

> A gdzie widzisz niepoprawne?
> 
> PS.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6129793


Też się przyglądam i za bardzo nie widzę gdzie te kiepskie wiązanie.

----------


## semiramida

Pamiętasz, najpierw natrafiłam Na Unikę. Promowali system quadro, ale nijak nie chcieli zejść z ceny zbyt dużo, w zamian za pomoc w rozpowszechniaiu systemu. Przy okazji zauważyłam jeszcze lepszy system Unika Planelementy (50x100 cm) i tu jeszcze gorzej z cenami. Szukałam dalej i natrafiłam że w Polsce wprowadza sie system Tempo, troche gorszy bo bloki nie na metr ale za to o 10 cm wyzsze od uniki. Dyrektorostwo Silkowe powitało mnie z szeroko rozwartymi ramionami i wszystko mam za pół ceny czyli w cenie drobnych bloczków, no może 5 zł od nich drożej, Dzwig wypożyczyli gratis, intruktaż też gratis, jesteśmy domem referencyjnym, zobowiązalismy sie wszystko brać z ich fabryk. Ponieważ nie maja silkowych nadproży (unika miała!)no to jest ytong z ich fabryk. zniżke mamy na wszystko choć nie tak znaczną jak na Tempo. poddasze będzie z ytonga bo parter akumulacyjny a poddasze nie.
nie chcieli ode mnie przyjać zamówienia na silke tempo dopoki im nie namalowałam całego mojego projektu w silce tempo. Wtedy zwyczajnie policzylismy paluszkiem te tempo. Przerobienie projektu na Tempo z początku było trudne, trwało to też z miesiac i kilka wizyt wielogodzinnych Pana doradcy, żeby to jakoś ogarnąć. Silki tempo sie nie tnie. są bloki szer 50, 37,5 i 25 i amen. jak już musiałam to planowałam wstawki, akurat 3 zwykłe bloki silka, które można docinać idealnie się licują z Tempo.
Na drugim zdjęciu jest taka wstawka, może być dowolnej szerokości... Tylko ekipa nie zrozumiała na początku że ma być dokładnie jak na rysunku, nie ma zadnego manewru typu "zróbmy szerszą dziure żeby się dobrze okno zmieścilo" jak tak porobili to rządek był do rozbiórki bo zaskutkowałoby to docinkami tempo. a no i niezgodnosciami z zamowioną ilością każdego typu Tempo.
tempo robą gdzieś w żabinku a ponoc te niepełne są z innej fabryki, dlatego wysokosć sie troszkę nie zgadza...
Unika quadro miała fajniejsze małe dźwigi, obskakiwali mieszkania w bloku dwoma i wszędzie mogli wjechać...
tak, grubosć 24 cm. firma namawiała nas na grubość 15 cm ale wole cichsze ściany  :smile: 
z nadproży ytong jestem bardzo zadowolona, choc z dostawcy mniej. Na szczęscie w agoni rozpaczy poprosiłam znow dyrektorostwo silka o pomoc i brakujace nadprozę zaraz sie odnalazło  :smile:  Gorąco polecam tego producenta  :smile: 
oczywiscie moja ekipa i ja chętnie pomożemy przy innych tempo budowach jak dobrze odpoczniemy psychicznie  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

*@semiramida*, dzięki wielkie za informacje! Kojarze te niemieckie silikaty, b.duża oferta, i super zdokumentowana. Ja swoje ściany też wymiarowałem pod moduł bloczka. Czy to warto/opłaca się to nie mam pewności, ale napewno mi się podoba, trochę zazdroszczę  :smile: 

*@adamfcb*, może chodzi o foto#5...?  :smile:  Że nie idealne (w połowie) nie znaczy że niepoprawne...

----------


## skrabi

a nie są bloczki przypadkiem zbyt mało przewiązane? idealnie byłoby gdyby wiązanie było w połowie bloczka a u ciebie jest chyba mniej niż 1/4 :/

----------


## grzeniu666

> a nie są bloczki przypadkiem zbyt mało przewiązane? idealnie byłoby gdyby wiązanie było w połowie bloczka a u ciebie jest chyba mniej niż 1/4 :/


Jest reguła bodaj 0,4h - dla Xelli to 80mm. Tu jest chyba min. 85mm (333-240-zamek), w normie, choć nie idealnie. *@hokejgk1*, są jakieś inne wymogi?

----------


## keyo

O piramidach słyszałem ale one nie miały nic wspólnego ze styropianem. Może dlatego jestem anty- , że się sparzyłem i przy budowie nic nie było tak jak powinno. To prawda, że z braku czasu nie przypilnowałem moich budowlańców i nie wiem jakie są błędy ale cóż... było minęło. Od tamtej pory dużo czytam o wszystkich materiałach budowlanych i podchodzę do tego wszystkiego z dystansem ale po małym zapoznaniu z tematem to następnym razem na pewno będzie inny materiał niż silka. Chyba mogę mieć swoje zdanie!

----------


## keyo

Za komuny to dawno? Jakby materiał miał 300-400 lat to wtedy jest w pełni sprawdzony po drugie budownictwo za komuny to każdy wie jakie było więc ominę temat. 
Zimny dom to jest dla Ciebie cecha? Dla mnie to jest wielka wada bo tak mi się życie ułożyło że pracuję w mieście i mieszkam w tym momencie w bloku a w swoim domu jestem tylko od piątku do niedzieli i zanim go dobrze rozgrzeje to już muszę jechać z powrotem. A po reszto jak pisałem wyżej to muszę mieć jakieś błędy ponieważ dom nie utrzymuje ciepła i moim zdaniem jest to wina dachu.

----------


## keyo

No ja niestety olałem temat jak budowałem i nie wiedziałem o tym że silka jest materiałem najgorzej izolującym. Niestety człowiek uczy się na błędach i dopiero później się wgłębia w temat. Docieplenie mam ze styropianu. 40 lat to dla mnie mało żeby coś stwierdzić, coraz bardziej jestem przekonany czym starszy materiał tym lepszy - zamki stoją po 1000 lat i stoją dalej a wątpię czy silka tak samo będzie się zachowywała jak np cegła ceramiczna. Mówiłem w pierwszym poście w tym temacie, że wszyscy "siądziecie" na mnie bo mam swoje zdanie - ale chyba mogę je mieć.

----------


## keyo

"skarbi" - zapoznając się z tematem (wybacz moją niewiedzę) cegła ceramiczna pełna jest z takiego samego materiału (czyli czystej gliny) wypalana jak i pustaki ceramiczne. Mi najbardziej chodziło o ścianę trójwarstwową - pustak+wata+cegła ceramiczna ale w wolnych chwilach czytając różne komentarze i problemy jakie ludzie mają z watą to szczerze mówiąc zgłupiałem ponieważ. Szybko nie zacznę budowy następnej bo każda dziedzina podupadła także i moja na której zarabiam (informatyka) ale oczywiście proszę o opinie takiej ściany trójwarstwowej na przyszłość. Może w obecnym domu miałem jakieś kiepskiej klasy materiały i mnie oszukali i dlatego jestem teraz zrażony - ale chyba swoje zdanie mogę mieć.

----------


## keyo

Może masz i większą wiedzę nie podważam tego ale zgodzisz się ze mną że mogę mieć też swoje zdanie. Widzę że śledzisz wszystko na bieżąco i podważasz innych zdania. Każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania a zrozum mnie - ja się w sam raz sparzyłem i jak było już za późno zacząłem drążyć temat. Jestem informatykiem więc nie wiem co mi tak naprawdę spieprzyli, że dom jest tak zimny (ocieplenie styropian). Jak będę na weekendzie w domu to porobię zdjęcia i wrzucę, może wtedy uwierzysz że za późno zacząłem drążyć temat i dlaczego jestem nie zadowolony choć dom moim zdaniem jest bardzo ładny z wygłądu choć skromny.


> Dajcie mu już spokój, bo nie wie, o czym pisze. 
> W jednym z postów napisał kiedyś:
> 
> *"Dla mnie najlepszym materiałem jest pustak ceramiczny. Przy następnej budowie nie popełnię drugi raz tego samego błędu i już nie wybuduję domu z silki i innych podobnych gazobetonów. "*
> 
> W wątku o Ytongu pisze 
> 
> *"Nie zawracaj sobie tym głowy - poczytaj lepiej o ceramice a nie o silkach i innych tego typu materiałach."*
> 
> ...

----------


## hokejgk1

A może by tak badanie zrobić kamerą termowizyjną ???

----------


## keyo

Wyżej już napisałem czym się zajmuję i od kiedy zacząłem nabierać wiedzę o materiałach budowlanych. Chcesz może jeszcze moje portfolio dla pewności? Z chęcią chciałbym mieć jakąś fabrykę ale niestety mnie nie stać na taką inwestycję.


> To zeź wyśledził, szacuj że ci sie chciało. Może jakas fabryka dziurawki prowadzi akcje zniechęcające czy jak.

----------


## keyo

Jak to do mnie i o problem "znikania ciepła" to po coraz głębszym wgłębiania się w temat problem chyba leży w dachu


> A może by tak badanie zrobić kamerą termowizyjną ???

----------


## janoush

> U mnie ściany z silki już rosną, ale przyznam że myślałem że jakościowo będą lepsze, sporo obskubanych, różnica w wysokości od -5mm do +5mm, a to już na kleju wychodzi, ale ogólnie fajny etap jak mury rosną


Potwierdzam.
Byłem mocno zaskoczony, jak wykonawca powiedział mi, że bloczki są sporo nierówne. Uwierzyłem, jak mi pokazał. Do tego przyjeżdżały pokruszone - i to nie na brzegach palety, co mogłoby sugerować niechlujstwo ładowacza, tylko w środku palety - co sugeruje fabrykę.

----------


## fotohobby

keyo:
Jeżeli uważasz, że masz zimny dom,  bo ucieka Ci ciepło przez dach, do dlaczego winisz materiał z którego zbudowane są ścian? Ceramika pomogłaby na to  ?
Jeżeli mieszkasz w domu weekendami, to tez nie ma sie codziwić, ze materiał o duzej akumulacyjności długo sie rozgrzewa... Tylko w 95% budowane domy zasiedlone są stale i wtedy ta cecha pomaga

----------


## fotohobby

> Widzę że śledzisz wszystko na bieżąco i podważasz innych zdania.


Tylko prostuje niewiedze. A niestety, napisnie "nie wybuduję domu z silki i innych podobnych gazobetonow" o niej świadczy
Gazobeton jest materialem całkowicie różnym od silikatu i przy okazji jest cieplejszy i szybciej się nagrzewa nawet od ceramiki.

----------


## _artur_

> . Jestem informatykiem więc nie wiem co mi tak naprawdę spieprzyli, że dom jest tak zimny (ocieplenie styropian). Jak będę na weekendzie w domu to porobię zdjęcia i wrzucę, może wtedy uwierzysz że za późno zacząłem drążyć temat i dlaczego jestem nie zadowolony choć dom moim zdaniem jest bardzo ładny z wygłądu choć skromny.


no popatrz.. ja też mam zawód podobny, a temat zacząłem drążyc przed budową a nie po.. a nawet przed projektem.. projektad dostał wytyczne z czego ma byc dom, dach, strop itp.




> keyo:
> Jeżeli uważasz, że masz zimny dom,  bo ucieka Ci ciepło przez dach, do dlaczego winisz materiał z którego zbudowane są ścian? Ceramika pomogłaby na to  ?
> Jeżeli mieszkasz w domu weekendami, to tez nie ma sie codziwić, ze materiał o duzej akumulacyjności długo sie rozgrzewa... Tylko w 95% budowane domy zasiedlone są stale i wtedy ta cecha pomaga


dokładnie tak.. a do tego skoro jesteś informatykiem nie zrobisz sobie "pstryczka" włączającego ogrzewanie parę godzin przez przyjazdem do domu?

----------


## skrabi

> "skarbi" - zapoznając się z tematem (wybacz moją niewiedzę) cegła ceramiczna pełna jest z takiego samego materiału (czyli czystej gliny) wypalana jak i pustaki ceramiczne.


po pierwsze to skrabi a nie skarbi

materiał może i ten sam, ale czy to znaczy, że wg ciebie gazobeton i beton to też takie same materiały? a przecież konstrukcje z betonu wznosili już rzymianie i stoją do dziś

----------


## Greg_81

Witam, napaliłem się na silikat 24 cm ,w projekcie mam ceramikę 25 cm tylko jak wstępnie wyliczyłem to silikat wyjdzie mi drożej gdyż na 1m2 wchodzi 18sztuk silikaty Niemce ,w przypadku ceramiki  10,7 sztuk cena około 4 zł obu materiałów ,czy jest sens upierać się przy silikacie którego zalety już w teorii znam ,czy dużo stracę stosując ceramikę wzgędem silki ?

----------


## fotohobby

Coś drogi ten silikat ?
Nad pełną 18cm sie zastanów.

----------


## Greg_81

> Coś drogi ten silikat ?
> Nad pełną 18cm sie zastanów.


przy 18 cm i 20 cm styro ile by wynosiło u (przenikalność)?

----------


## autorus

> Witam, napaliłem się na silikat 24 cm ,w projekcie mam ceramikę 25 cm tylko jak wstępnie wyliczyłem to silikat wyjdzie mi drożej gdyż na 1m2 wchodzi 18sztuk silikaty Niemce ,w przypadku ceramiki  10,7 sztuk cena około 4 zł obu materiałów ,czy jest sens upierać się przy silikacie którego zalety już w teorii znam ,czy dużo stracę stosując ceramikę wzgędem silki ?


Oczywiście, że warto   :smile:   Ale z tego co pamiętam to sylikatyów na m2 idzie 15szt. 

Ja brałem w:

http://allegro.pl/bloczek-silikatowy...593894710.html

Nie pamiętam ile brali za dowóz.

----------


## adamfcb

silka xelli ma inne wymiary i jej potrzeba 15szt na m2, ja miałem po 3.80 z transportem, a jeździły do mnie solówki po 10 palet :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> przy 18 cm i 20 cm styro ile by wynosiło u (przenikalność)?



Różnica jakies 0,04 W/m2K

----------


## Greg_81

W jakiej cenie kupowaliscie 18 cm pełna ?
To ceny które znalazłem w sieci 
Silikaty Białystok 180x220x505 drążony zużycie 8,5 szt/m2 cena 7,26 zł
Silikaty Niemce 180x220x258 drążone zużycie 17 szt /m2 cena 3,26 zł 
Ytong Silka 4,65 zł sztuka wymiarów i zuzycia nie znalazłem

----------


## imrahil

nie wiem gdzie szukałeś, ale z tego wynika w sieci zawsze ceny wyższe niż kiedy zapytasz w hurtowni o konkretną ilość

----------


## מרכבה

> Jestem informatykiem więc nie wiem co mi tak naprawdę spieprzyli, że dom jest tak zimny (ocieplenie styropian)


* keyo* 
To wiesz jakie w informatyce są mity i legendy, to samo tyczy się budownictwa.
zapewne jesteś inż informatykiem, to powinieneś wiedzieć gdzie z szukać wiedzy konkretnej.
Ponieważ wiara w oddychanie ścian to jest zły kierunek! 
Twoja dziedzina to jest dopiero "teoria" tylko powiedz jak bez nauki udało by się zrobić mikro procesor? z mln tranzystorami ? 
już samo zaklinanie procesora to w porównaniu z dyfuzją pary wodnej to ta dyfuzja to pikuś do pojmowania.




> Jeżeli uważasz, że masz zimny dom, bo ucieka Ci ciepło przez dach, do dlaczego winisz materiał z którego zbudowane są ścian? Ceramika pomogłaby na to ?


 Mostki termiczne ? inne rzeczy, nie widzę zdjęć itp to nic powiem.
Tego może być masa, np też kondensacja między izolacją a murem, właśnie spowodowana 
zrobieniem szpary pod izolacją, plus puszczanie w głąb muru pary wodnej .. właśnie bo ma oddychać.
Robisz ... tak że problem zamiatasz pod dywan.
To są przypuszczenia, bo domu Twojego nie widziałem.

----------


## karolek75

> * keyo* 
>  Mostki termiczne ? inne rzeczy, nie widzę zdjęć itp to nic powiem.
> Tego może być masa, np też kondensacja między izolacją a murem, właśnie spowodowana 
> zrobieniem szpary pod izolacją, plus puszczanie w głąb muru pary wodnej .. właśnie bo ma oddychać.


Tez chce budowac z silki. Czyli jak odciac puszczanie pary w głąb muru ?

----------


## smigloxxx

Podstawowe zalety dla czego bierze się silikaty to  zaleta konstrukcyjna ich wytrzymałość jest podobna do betonu stosując ją  oszczędza się na konstrukcjach żelbetowych  dla tego jest tak popularna w budownictwie wielokondygnacyjnym typu bloki  Dźwięko chłonność jest dobra ale to wynika ze zwartości tego materiału . W obróbce jest uciążliwa  maszyny na wodę dają sobie radę do 500 m2 i tarcza za ponad 1000 zł do  śmietnika . Waga przy murowaniu też znacząca  :smile:  Samo wykonanie na klej jest proste o ile pierwsze warstwy są zrobione prawidłowo nie ma z nią problemu .

----------


## fotohobby

> Tez chce budowac z silki. Czyli jak odciac puszczanie pary w głąb muru ?


Normalnie. Dobra wentylacja, ew. farba lateksowa i nie ma o czym wiecej myślec. Przy czym to tyczy się też ścian z ceramiki, czy gazobetonu ocieplonych styropianem.

----------


## karolek75

> Normalnie. Dobra wentylacja, ew. farba lateksowa i nie ma o czym wiecej myślec. Przy czym to tyczy się też ścian z ceramiki, czy gazobetonu ocieplonych styropianem.


Spodziewalem sie wiedzy bardziej tajemnej  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Spodziewalem sie wiedzy bardziej tajemnej


Po wiedzę tajemną musisz udać się do nydara  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

Nydarowa wiedza tajemna jest moze dla Ciebie  :wink: 

Jak juz jestes Arturo to zapytam sie o uszczelnianie spoin pianka - jak rozumiem chodzi o szczelnosc?
Tylko czy nie jest to troche na wyrost? Z zewntarz masz styro klejony metoda ramka/placek, od srodka tynki. No chyba, ze to dodatkowe zabezpieczenie na wypadek bledow wykonawczych przy kladzeniu w/w warstw. Czy jeszcze inne uzasadnienie ? 

ps.
Ostatnio wizytowalem budowe kolegi. Sciany nosne z gazobetonu Ytonga. Wszystkie spoiny ma uszczelnione dodatkowo zaprawa, tez od ytonga. Wiec widze ze cos jest na rzeczy, ale watpliwosci mam czy musze za to dodatkowo placic...

----------


## Arturo72

Zaklejanie spoin to tylko taki kaprys był z braku roboty na budowie  :smile: 
Na pewno nie zaszkodzilo ale czy pomogło ?
Na ścianach mam farbę lateksową,która ma nie przepuszczać wilgoci no i dobrą wentylację także nie przejmuje się wilgocią w ścianach.

----------


## magdalen1

Witam wszystkich budujących z silki
Piszecie o różnych producentach, a przede wszystkim o różnej jakości *(niestety nie zawsze dobrej).* Proszę, podpowiedźcie gdzie kupować silkę? Tzn nie pytam w jakim składzie budowlanym :wink:  tylko* jakiego producenta*. W związku ze zmianami w VAT chciałam to zrobić w tym roku, ale już wariuję i się gubię. Dom będę budowała w woj mazowieckim.
Magdalen

----------


## fotohobby

Generalnie to się kupuje z najbliższego zakładu, bo transport silikatów jest drogi i mocno podnosi cenę. Jakość ?
Trudno powiedzieć, skoro ostatnio nawet na Xellę narzekano. Ja miałem bloczki z Sil-Pro z Godzikowic i żadnych uwag.

----------


## macio_23

Dostałem wycenę na silikaty 24 (grupa silikaty) po 3,52 zł brutto za sztukę z dowozem i rozładunkiem. Koszt m2 ściany daje w tym przypadku 3,52*18= 63,36 zł
Czy ktoś zna może hurtownię na Śląsku z niższymi cenami? Chyba że silikaty tyle kosztują  :sad:

----------


## imrahil

hurtownia Budowlani w Rybniku, bloczki Sil-Pro, nie pamiątam teraz ceny, ale na pewno nie więcej niż 3.30 zł

----------


## macio_23

> hurtownia Budowlani w Rybniku, bloczki Sil-Pro, nie pamiątam teraz ceny, ale na pewno nie więcej niż 3.30 zł


Dzięki, ale myślę że transport "zje" różnicę. Buduję w Tarnowskich Górach.

----------


## autorus

dzis do mnie wjechały 2 ostatnie palety silki  :smile:  I więcej juz potrzebować nie będę.

----------


## macio_23

Czy otwory w silikatach nie przeszkadzają w kotwieniu kołków rozporowych? Jednym z argumentów, dlaczego zrezygnowałem z ceramiki było to, że jest dziurawa. Teraz widzę, że z silikatami nie jest lepiej, a może nawet gorzej. Mam tu na myśli silikaty z Grupy Silikaty.
Wersja NP jest ok, bo jest  tylko jeden otwór umieszczony centralnie, ale reszta..?? Zwłaszcza w działówkach nie widzę sensownego rozwiązania...

Jak to wygląda w praktyce?

----------


## imrahil

nie wiem jak z kołkami, ale o silikaty w Rybniku można zapytać, niekoniecznie transport będzie ze składu, może być prosto od producenta, przynajmniej w przypadku styropianu tak często się robi. chyba że chcesz przechować w składzie budowlanym.

----------


## macio_23

> nie wiem jak z kołkami, ale o silikaty w Rybniku można zapytać, niekoniecznie transport będzie ze składu, może być prosto od producenta, przynajmniej w przypadku styropianu tak często się robi. chyba że chcesz przechować w składzie budowlanym.


Zapytam na pewno! To przecież nic nie kosztuje, a kto wie... może mają jakąś mega promocję listopadową  :wink:

----------


## _artur_

kołki w silce trzymaja jak złoto, zero problemow, pewnie z szybkim montażem moze być róznie bo one gladkie ale normalne dyble super się trzymają..
u mnie w silce xelli szybki montaż też bez problemu..

----------


## semiramida

zostało mi pare palet silki wielkowymiarowej tempo (50x60 cm), moze ktoś jest hobbystycznie zainteresowany? można sobie znich np ustawić warstwę podokienną a resztę już ze "zwykłej" silki...

----------


## sebuś i donia

Witam,
Czy ktoś się orientuje co do cen na silkę xella?
Dostałam wycenę na SIlkę E18 kl 20 3,74 brutto, cena zawiera transport i rozładunek. A może ktoś zna dobrą hurtownię z Wrocławia , która może zaoferować lepsze ceny?
Za wszelką pomoc będę bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## _artur_

na wiosnę miałem okolo 4, więc cena dobra, poszło chyba 72 palety więc każdy grosz ma znaczenie..

----------


## macio_23

Czy Wasze ekipy trzymały się wytycznych zawartych np tutaj: http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/download.php?file=251
czy raczej podchodziły do tematu bardziej "swobodnie"?

----------


## sebuś i donia

a czy ta cena to za E18 kl20?

Dzisiaj się kontaktowałam ze swoim kierbudem i pytałam o to czy można zastąpić E18 kl20 na E18 kl15, różnica w cenie przy całości to ok 3200zł.Oczywiście powiedział że jak najbardziej. Jednak sprawa nie dawała mi spokoju i skontaktowałam się z biurem projektowym a tam,że....w żadnym wypadku.Ze względu na to że mur będzie na 18 cm to ma być kl20.
Czy ktoś może budował z kl15 i ma jakieś doświadczenie. Niby 3200zł przy całej inwestycji to nie dużo jednak po co przepłacać.

----------


## macio_23

> Czy to prawda, że do zwykłej zaprawy cienkowarstwowej (jak mam akurat Kreisel Murlep) można podczas rozrabiania dodać denaturat i wtedy można murować przy temperaturach poniżej 5 stopni? Tak mi powiedział koleś w hurtowni, gdy pytałem o zaprawę zimową...


Witam, 
Czy ktoś stosował taki myk? Ile tego denaturatu dodać, powiedzmy na 25 kg kleju?

----------


## fotohobby

> a czy ta cena to za E18 kl20?
> 
> Dzisiaj się kontaktowałam ze swoim kierbudem i pytałam o to czy można zastąpić E18 kl20 na E18 kl15, różnica w cenie przy całości to ok 3200zł.Oczywiście powiedział że jak najbardziej. Jednak sprawa nie dawała mi spokoju i skontaktowałam się z biurem projektowym a tam,że....w żadnym wypadku.Ze względu na to że mur będzie na 18 cm to ma być kl20.
> Czy ktoś może budował z kl15 i ma jakieś doświadczenie. Niby 3200zł przy całej inwestycji to nie dużo jednak po co przepłacać.



To pewnie architekci z rodzaju tych, co jeśli maja zaprojektowac płytę fundamentową pod dom jednorodzinny, tworzą jakieś 30cm monstra.
15MPa wystarczy bez dwóch zdań, chyba, ze masz jakiś wymyślny projekt.

----------


## Greg_81

> Czy Wasze ekipy trzymały się wytycznych zawartych np tutaj: http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/download.php?file=251
> czy raczej podchodziły do tematu bardziej "swobodnie"?


Bardzo szczegółowo opisane, pytanie do tych osób którzy już murowali z bloczków silikatowych czy  wasi murarze zwilżali każdą cegłe przed nałożeniem kleju ?

----------


## fotohobby

U mnie nie, bo murowali na przełomie kwietnia i maja, a temperatury były niskie, poza tym, bloczki były wilgotne(a folii, w którą były spakowane palety wykraplała się wilgoć).
Ale mówili, że przy nasłonecznieniu zawsze.

----------


## combo

Ja mam pytanie z innej beczki. W projekcie mam ściany z Ytonga 24cm + 20 cm styro. Chciałem zamienić Ytonga na Silke E18 kl 15. P. I teraz czy: 
- muszę dozbrajać fundament bo ściany będą znacznie cięższe przy silikatach
- co zrobić z tymi zaoszczędzonymi 6cm w grubości ściany? Można powiększyć powierzchnię użytkową o te kilka cm? Najlepiej gdyby dało się postawić ściany po obwodzie fundamentu czyli tak aby z zewnątrz nic się nie zmieniło a w środku byłoby 6cm więcej.
- czy jest sens stosowania cienkiej zaprawy skoro Silikaty są zimne a na to i tak pójdzie 20 cm styro

----------


## fotohobby

1. To pyytanie do projektanta/kierownika budowy. Pewnie nie będzie potrzeby wprowadzenia zmian,, ale sprawdzic (i podpisać) to musi uprawniona osoba.
2. Właśnie dlatego warto zstosowac 18cm  :smile: 
3. Nie muruje się na cieńkiej zaprawie, żeby nie tworzyć mostków, tylko z uwagi na szybkosć, łatwość i czystość na budowie.

----------


## imrahil

zmiana kubatury to zmiana istotna, jeśli masz już pozwolenie na budowę, to trzeba prosić o nowe  :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

> zmiana kubatury to zmiana istotna, jeśli masz już pozwolenie na budowę, to trzeba prosić o nowe


Jesteś pewien że dotyczy do kubatury wew.?

----------


## combo

Wydaje mi sie ze tylko kubatura zewnętrzna jest istotna. Szczerze mówiąc to nowe pozwolenie na budowę było by mi na rękę gdyż od przyszłego roku tylko gdy masz pozwolenie wydane po 1 stycznia 2014 będziesz miał możliwość dalej odliczać VAT za materiały

----------


## imrahil

u mnie likwidacja ściany wewnętrznej nośnej (jedna z dwóch ścian składających się na ścianę 3-warstwową w miejscu oddylatowania domu od pomieszczeń gospodarczych) w celu ocieplenia tego miejsca w późniejszym terminie miałaby być zmianą istotną. wg kierownika budowy i projektantki mojego domu (dwie różne osoby) po ociepleniu powinienem tam tę ścianą wymurować przed odbiorem. to przy okazji jest zmiana konstrukcyjna, która nie jest istotna i pod tym względem nie trzeba nowego pozwolenia.

a jeśli chodzi o VAT, to czy przypadkiem zwrot nie będzie obowiązywał domów z pozwoleniem wydanym w 2014 r. o powierzchni mniejszej niż 100 m2? dodatkowo właściciel musi być chyba w odpowiednim wieku?

----------


## lipo

W jakich cenach kupowaliście Silikaty, bądź jakie macie oferty. Na allegro potaniało:
http://allegro.pl/silka-silikat-sili...732300776.html

----------


## adamfcb

silka 24 3.80 brutto a 12 chyba 2.10 brutto, a do tej ceny 2.60 dochodzi transport.

----------


## lipo

Cena brutto plus transport. Z twojej ceny pozostaje 1,2 zł na transport wchodzi 20 palet x 64 szt/na paletę = 1500 zł za transport. Mało dużo zależy dokąd trzeba to dostarczyć. Ktoś kupował od tego Pana?

----------


## adamfcb

silki wchodzi 45szt na palete, ale silki potrzeba tez mniej na m2, chyba 15szt, no i silka jest droższa od innych, ale czy równiejsza to nie wiem bo innych nie macałem :smile:

----------


## lipo

Jak za Silkę dobra cena. 57zł za metr kw. Klucze powinny być tańsze

----------


## Norbi_

Witam
Mi się udało w tym tygodniu zakupić po cenie
xella silka e24-3.60
e18- 2.96
e12- 2.05

cena z transportem i przechowaniem na okres zimowy

----------


## mnocon

pytanie troche z innej beczki, czy silka 12 bedzie ok na scianki dzialowe ? dom bedzie z silki 24, w projekcie mialem "działowe szkieletowe okładane płytami gipsowo kartonowymi"

----------


## TINEK

ja mam wszystkie działówki z silikatu grubości 12 cm, dla mnie OK
(w projekcie na poddaszu też miałem ścianki z KG)

pozdrawiam

----------


## imrahil

> pytanie troche z innej beczki, czy silka 12 bedzie ok na scianki dzialowe ? dom bedzie z silki 24, w projekcie mialem "działowe szkieletowe okładane płytami gipsowo kartonowymi"


Jeśli te ścianki działowe mają stanąć na stropie, to lepiej to skonsultuj z projektantem, bo różnica w masie jest ogromna.

----------


## lipo

Szczególnie groźne dla stropów typu teriva, akermann itd. dla monolitycznych może jakoś ujdzie.

----------


## semiramida

nie wiem czy ujdzie. Na każdym stropie ścianki 12 należy ustawiać nad ścianami parteru. Jeśli 12 musi stanąć na stropie niepodpartym pod spodem ściana to musi na to luknąć autor stropu... Tak wiec na poddaszu rozsądniej jest stawiać ścianki lekkie a 12 wstawic tylko tam gdzie przebieg ściany u gory pokrywa sie z przebiegiem ściany na dole... no i oczywiście przedtem zapytać swoich ludzi..

----------


## Darek Volke

Ja w projekcie mam strop monolityczny 18cm i lekkie ścianki KG i będę zmieniał na 12 z betonu komórkowego, z tego co już się dowiedziałem taka zmiana nie zaszkodzi stropowi, taka ścianka nie wiele się różni od KG pod względem wagi, silikat trochę ciężki ale jak się strop wzmocni to i z silikatów można stawiać działówki

----------


## mnocon

spokojnie, u mnie jest monolit i scianki w 90% sa nad scianami na dole, w 1 miejscu nad slupem, ale przerwa na dole ma 2 x po 1m (w 2 strony od slupa)

----------


## Wojak65

Mam pytanie do specjalistów od Silikatów (czyli do Was :smile:  murowaliście bloczkami połówkami czy cieliście całe na pół ??

----------


## adam-p

Czy zmiana grubości ściany z silikatu z 25cm na 18cm da zauważalną różnicę w tłumieniu dźwięków? Czy czasem nie jest tak, że większość hałasu dostaje się przez okna?
Wiem, że silikaty są bardzo dobre pod względem akustycznym (dzięki swojej gęstości i wadze). Parametry izolacyjności akustycznej jakie odnalazłem m.in.:
Grupa silikaty:
1a. N18 - RA2R=45dB (RA2R to jest zdaje się RA2 pomniejszony o 2dB
1b. NP25 - RA2R=51dB
Sil-pro:
2a. U18L - RA2=48dB
2b. U18V - RA2=50dB (większa gęstość)
2c. U24L - RA2=52dB
Xella:
3a. E18 - RA2=47dB
3b. E24 - RA2=51dB
Rozumiem, że przy ścianach zewnętrznych powinienem brać pod uwagę współczynnik RA2R (czyli skorygowany RA2)?

Nie wiem, czy pozostać przy grubości 25cm, czy może zmienić na 18cm?  :Confused: 
Pomóżcie proszę!

----------


## grzeniu666

@adam, możesz dać pełną 18 (nie drążoną), ale jak Ci zależy na akustyce bardzo to daj 24 lub 25 pełną i okna z trzema uszczelkami.

----------


## Ifarrg

> spokojnie, u mnie jest monolit i scianki w 90% sa nad scianami na dole, w 1 miejscu nad slupem, ale przerwa na dole ma 2 x po 1m (w 2 strony od slupa)


A przypadkiem ścianki działowe to nie oddylatowuje sie od stropow? A jeśli tak to to co stanie na stropie nad nimi i tak nie ma podparcia. Chyba ze dzialowka stoi nad nosna. 
Ja mam w projekcie dzialowki z silikatu 12 cm i one nie pokrywaja sie z dzialowkami na dole, bo takowych na dole nie ma. I mysle ze wszystko jest ok. Strop zelbetowy to nie pustaczki terivy ale solidniejsza o wiele konstrukcja. zreszta na tym i na tym stoja wielkke wanny gdzie czasami ludzie leja 500l wody i stropy sie nie zapadaja. Wiec nie demonizowalbym tak tych silikarow i ciezkosci scian z nich zbudowanych.

----------


## Przemysław_

U mnie również pod działówkami na parterze nie ma ścian ani belek. Strop ma grubość 14 cm. Zbrojenie zaprojektowane pod te obciążenia. Da się to zrobić tylko konstruktor musi to policzyć.

----------


## adam-p

> @adam, możesz dać pełną 18 (nie drążoną), ale jak Ci zależy na akustyce bardzo to daj 24 lub 25 pełną i okna z trzema uszczelkami.


Tak się zaizoluję, że szczekania mojego psa z dworu nie usłyszę  :wink: 

Cenowo pełne 18, mogłyby wyjść podobnie jak 24/25, a właściwości akustyczne mają bardzo zbliżone (18 pełna RA2=50dB, a 24 drążone - RA2=52dB). Raczej zostanę przy tych 24/25. Okna to pewnie za rok dopiero, ale parametr izolacyjności akustycznej na pewno będzie jednym z ważniejszych  :smile:  Dzięki za zainteresowanie tematem.

----------


## APZ

Przy zmianach z 24 na 18 trzeba uważać na wieńce, belki. Zmienia się szerokość tych elementów i to jest istotna zmiana projektowa. Dobrze takie rozważania prowadzić na etapie projektowym.
Tak dla przyszłych budowniczych

----------


## adam-p

> Przy zmianach z 24 na 18 trzeba uważać na wieńce, belki. Zmienia się szerokość tych elementów i to jest istotna zmiana projektowa. Dobrze takie rozważania prowadzić na etapie projektowym.
> Tak dla przyszłych budowniczych


Oczywiście, że tak. Co bym zrobił z wieńcem na 24, a ścianą 18?  :ohmy: 
Mój architekt z kolei powiedział, że w przypadku, gdy w projekcie jest ściana 25cm, a w trakcie budowy zmienię na 24cm, to na wieniec wystarczy dać o 1cm mniej betonu.

----------


## APZ

Podczas budowy nawet nie zauważysz, że w projekcie masz 24cm a rzeczywistości 25cm. Bo majstrom rozepchnie deskowanie. To nie ból.

----------


## Dziesiatka

> @adam, możesz dać pełną 18 (nie drążoną), ale jak Ci zależy na akustyce bardzo to daj 24 lub 25 pełną i okna z trzema uszczelkami.


A jak dołoży do tej 18-tki 20 cm styro na ocieplenie to problem z akustyką zniknie?wygłuszy?
Na pewno lepsza byłaby wełna

----------


## syberia

jak się buduje z silka 18 to potem nie ma gdzie zamontować kaset na rolety . nie mieszą się w murku , to tak na marginesie . 
ja u siebie dawałam poszerzenia okienne i dopiero na nich rolety , które potem schowały sie w 20 cm styro

----------


## grzeniu666

> A jak dołoży do tej 18-tki 20 cm styro na ocieplenie to problem z akustyką zniknie?wygłuszy?
> Na pewno lepsza byłaby wełna


I tak dołoży.

Czy zniknie - całkiem nie.

Czy wygłuszy, trochę tak, ale nadal 18 vs 25 zrobi jakąś różnicę.

Grubsza ściana zabierze kapkę więcej miejsca, ale ogólnie łatwiej (można np śmielej bruzdować, etc.), no chyba że sam muruje  :smile:  W kolejce tanio > solidnie masz 18 drążoną > 18 pełną > 24/25 drążoną > 24/25 pełną. Jakby nie było, projekt musi to uwzględniać.

----------


## adam-p

> A jak dołoży do tej 18-tki 20 cm styro na ocieplenie to problem z akustyką zniknie?wygłuszy?


Zdaje się, że jest wprost przeciwnie. Z dokumentu dostępnego o to http://sil-pro.pl/sites/default/file...akustyczna.pdf wynika, że ocieplenie styropianem pogorszy izolację akustyczną bloczków (punkt d na 4 stronie dokumentu - jest tam odnośnik do p. 7 Instrukcji ITB nr 447/2009 - ktoś ma pod ręką?  :roll eyes: )

----------


## adam-p

> jak się buduje z silka 18 to potem nie ma gdzie zamontować kaset na rolety . nie mieszą się w murku , to tak na marginesie . 
> ja u siebie dawałam poszerzenia okienne i dopiero na nich rolety , które potem schowały sie w 20 cm styro


Czyli otwór okienny musiałaś robić większy o to poszerzenie? Ono jest widoczne z wewnątrz pomieszczenia?

----------


## Ifarrg

> Czyli otwór okienny musiałaś robić większy o to poszerzenie? Ono jest widoczne z wewnątrz pomieszczenia?


NIe. Chowa Ci się w styro na zewnątrz. Pewnie w tym miejscu jest mniej styropianu... NIe taka idealna ta 18tka. Też się chwilke nad nią zastanawiałem, ale raz, że projektant się bał (co akurat jest głupie), a dwa, że kucie w ścianach nic nie ogranicza, a i jakoś ja pewniej będe się czuł w 24 cm  :wink: 

BTW, ja za swoją N24 (silikat drążony) bez transportu dawałem 1,98 netto, a N12 1,12 netto, co daje brutto odpowiednio 2,44 oraz 1,38. Transport we własnym zakresie 70 km od fabryki w Ludyni. Mam swój, ale dostawca wołał 400-450 zł za 1 transport.

----------


## syberia

> Czyli otwór okienny musiałaś robić większy o to poszerzenie? Ono jest widoczne z wewnątrz pomieszczenia?


Otwór okienny i tak byłby wyższy bo zawsze nad oknem są kasety rolet , różnica jest taka że od środka nad oknem jest poszerzenie okienne na które nakleja się 10 cm styropianu . Plus tego rozwiązania jest taki że nie ma praktycznie mostków termicznych spowodowanych roletami , ale tak można zrobić w ażdej ścianie , u mnie po prostu musiało tak być , bo jak już pisałam skrzynki rolet w 18tce się nie zmieszczą ( chyba że okna nie są duże w wymiarze pionowym )

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli otwór okienny musiałaś robić większy o to poszerzenie? Ono jest widoczne z wewnątrz pomieszczenia?


Otwór się powieksza o wysokość poszerzenia, a od wewnatrz:

----------


## adam-p

> Otwór okienny i tak byłby wyższy bo zawsze nad oknem są kasety rolet , różnica jest taka że od środka nad oknem jest poszerzenie okienne na które nakleja się 10 cm styropianu .





> Otwór się powieksza o wysokość poszerzenia


No tak, ale jeszcze nie mam wybranych okien, więc nie wiem ile tego poszerzenia będzie. Czy można to zrobić na etapie murowania ścian? Jeśli nie, to jakie poszerzenie założyć?

Jeśli instaluję okna w warstwie ocieplenia to chyba nie muszę robić większego otworu? Po prostu poszerzenie "wejdzie" w warstwę ocieplenia - tylko czy nie będzie problemu z mocowaniem?

----------


## mnocon

u mnie narazie wylana plyta, z blaczkami mysle ze rusza gdzies za 3 tygodnie, wczoraj zamowilem okna, do konca tygodnia dostane informacje jakie dokladnie maja byc wymiary otworow okienych i firma budujaca takie dokladnie zrobi - w sumie to byla ich sygestia nawet  :smile:

----------


## zulka88

witam,
czy ktoś się orientuje jakie aktualnie są ceny na rynku za silkę e24 w woj.mazowieckim? mam cenę z transportem 3.55 ale zastanawiam się czy znajdę taniej?

----------


## APZ

Na Śląsku za N24 w grudniu płaciłem 2,85zł

----------


## mnocon

Od wczoraj także nasze mury pną się w górę  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

Mam pytanie - czy istnieją jakieś przeciwwskazania żeby postawić silkę bezpośrednio na piasku/ziemi - zostało mi pół palety po budowie i potrzebuje w paru punktach pod taras zrobić podpórki, miałem kupić betonowe bloczki ale widziałem że ktoś tu na forum ściane fundamentową z silki robił więc może się to nada..?

----------


## grzeniu666

@artur, ze względu na wodę/wilgoć i mróz odradzam, betonowe bloczki IMHO lepsze

----------


## fotohobby

Silikat mocno podciaga wodę kapilarnie, ale jeśli to nie problem, to nic innego mu nie grozi. Mróz raczej nie bloczka nie rozsadzi, chyba, że woda zamarznie w drążonych otworach.

----------


## Rupi80

Mam pytanie do murujacych z silki e18. Czym wypełnialiście/wyrównywaliście  "zęby" w narożnikach powstałe z odsunięcia bloczka aby zgrać kanały elektryczne?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Mam pytanie do murujacych z silki e18. Czym wypełnialiście/wyrównywaliście  "zęby" w narożnikach powstałe z odsunięcia bloczka aby zgrać kanały elektryczne?


Jest w zeszytach technicznych do Silki (na www), jak pamiętam nie trzeba niczym wypełniać, a dla estetyki czy ew. pod płaszczyznę pod styro pewnie starczy wyrównać zaprawą przy okazji.

----------


## [email protected]

> witam,
> czy ktoś się orientuje jakie aktualnie są ceny na rynku za silkę e24 w woj.mazowieckim? mam cenę z transportem 3.55 ale zastanawiam się czy znajdę taniej?


Dołączam się do zapytania. Ja najtaniej jak na razie z dostawą mam za 3,70. ;/
Ktoś coś wie gdzie na mazowszu najtaniej?

----------


## pawlik_pawlik

Mam pytanie czy ktoś robił elewację z silikatów łupanych, zwłaszcza białych ( silka skalista)? Jaki efekt, jak wygląda po kilku sezonach, czy się da myć?Proszè o jakieś foty i porady, bo stoję właśnie przed wyborem.Widziałem silikat łupany biały z silikatów białystok no i efekt nie jest zachwycający, cegła raczej szara niż biała. Kolorowe wyglàdają ok ale nie wiem jak z trwałością.
 Cena loco Silikaty Białystok.
-N24 N25  2,20ZŁ\SZT NETTO
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grend

Mam pytanie. Ktos nie robił tradycyjnych tynków na scianie z silki tylko kładł gładź albo szpachlowy i gładź bezposrednio. Jak to sie sprawdza. Niby producent sillki bierze takie rozwiazanie do zastosowania

----------


## KvM

> Chodzi mi o to, że nie zrobie z domu termosu stosując styropian, który nic nie przepuszcza. Wełna+ceramika pozwala na niewielka wymiane powietrza co zapobiega miedzy innymi powstaniu grzyba, a współczynnik przenikania ciepła jest porównywalnie niski jak innych materiałów. Jeśli chodzi o wełnę na izolacje ścian to myślę że teraz jest duzo lepszej jakości. Natomiast jestem bardzo ciekawa dlaczego ta "breja"  powstała bo nie sądzę że to tylko kwestia kiepskiej wełny: może jakieś nieszczelności w murze tak że woda się do niej dostała?


Ta breja powstała właśnie wskutek oddychania ścian. Para wodna przenikala przez ścianę i wykraplala sie w welnie. Dlatego wełna jest bardzo ryzykownym materiałem izolacyjnym. Jesli dojdzie do jej zawilgocenia o co nie trudno dramatycznie traci swoje właściwości. 
Dom powinien być szczelny jak termos. Nie powinno sie dopuszczać do przenikania pary wodnej przez ściany. Do odprowadzania wilgoci z domu służy wentylacja a nie ściany, bo potem jest taki efekt. 
A w temacie wątku mam pytanie do fachowców. 

Mam do wykonania 1,5m bieżącego ściany działowej co do której zależy mi na dobrej izolacji akustycznej. Lepiej wykonać to z cegły, silikatu 12 cm (ale w hurtowni maja tylko drążony) czy z GK? Dla utrudnienia dodam ze boje sie trochę o podłogę na której będzie to stało. Jest to beton z siatka zbrojeniową grubości ok 10 cm który leży na 15cm styropianu i prawdopodobnie słabo ubitym piachu grubości ok 20 cm. 
Wysokość ścianki to ok 2,5m.

----------


## Tomek W

Do ścian dwuwarstwowych bo chyba o takich tutaj rozmyślasz możesz zastosować produkty z wełny skalnej  np. FASROCK LL, FRONTROCK MAX E jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany zgłębieniem tematu podglądnij tutaj cały system http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...cieplenie-domu. Jeśli chodzi o podłoża silikatowe to nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań do stosowania wyżej wymienionych produktów.

----------


## Lumiere

Mam pytanie, czy spotkaliście się z Silką złej jakości? Buduję teraz dom dla kogoś innego i dostaliśmy Silkę z Teodorów. Wizualnie znacznie różni się od tej z Żabinka - jest bardziej ziarnista, ma mikropęknięcia (głównie przy kanałach wewnętrznych) i jest przybrudzona - także w środku i na spodzie bloczków. Ma też gdzieniegdzie obtłuczone krawędzie, choć odprysków luzem nie było. Oczywiście dotarła na budowę zafoliowana fabrycznie i spięta taśmami. Data produkcji wrzesień-październik 2013. Mamy podejrzenia, że dotarły do nas palety ze zwrotów. Czy to możliwe? 
Dla porównania silka z Żabinka (widziana na placu innego sprzedawcy) jest gładka, czysta i na ile się dało podważyć folię, nie widać pęknięć. Data to czerwiec 2014.

P.S. Dodam, że przy budowie swojego domu też miałam Silkę z Teodorów i choć była ziarnista i miała sporo pęknięć, to zupełnie przyzwoicie wyglądało to po wymurowaniu. Bloczki pęknięte na pół były wykorzystywane w docinkach, więc w sumie do oddania z całego domu może raptem nadawały się ze 3-4 bloczki. Ciekawa jestem, czy ktoś miał porównanie obu?

----------


## kasiakey

Z jakich bloczków z silki lepiej budować ściany zewnętrzne, konstrukcyjne, chodzi mi o grubość 24 cm: N24 czy NP24?
A z jakich ściany działowe o gr. 8 cm: z T8 czy N8?

----------


## adam-p

Zaczęło się u mnie murowanie ścian. Idzie szybko jak u wszystkich  :smile: 
Mam do Was prośbę o ocenę prac? Czy takie murowanie jak zamieszczone na zdjęciach poniżej jest poprawne?

Czy takie przewiązanie ścian jak poniżej jest w porządku? Chodzi o spoiny pionowe bloczków ułożonych prostopadle do ściany. Wypadają one bardzo blisko spoin pionowych bloczków poniżej i powyżej nich.


Czy pozostawienie takiej przerwy jest dopuszczalne? Nie chodzi mi o izolacyjność termiczną, ale akustyczną. Czy jak to wypełnię zaprawą to będzie równie cicho? Na zdjęciu jest akurat ściana zewnętrzna, ale takie szpary zdarzają się na wewnętrznych.


Czy tak można łączyć ściany? Przewiązana jest dopieo 6 warstwa bloczków.


Bardzo proszę o pomoc w ocenie.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Zaczęło się u mnie murowanie ścian. Idzie szybko jak u wszystkich 
> 
> Czy takie przewiązanie ścian jak poniżej jest w porządku? Chodzi o spoiny pionowe...
> 
> Nie chodzi mi o izolacyjność termiczną, ale akustyczną. Czy jak to wypełnię zaprawą to będzie równie cicho? 
> 
> Przewiązana jest dopieo 6 warstwa bloczków.


Odpowiedź na swoje pytania znajdziesz m.in. w zeszytach technicznych Grupy Silikaty, Sil-Pro, Xella.

Ad1. U mnie nie szło szybko (sami murowaliśmy).

Ad2. Przewiązanie powinno być większe, a w ścianie poprzecznej ca. na środku tej ściany. Łączenie czołowe wypełnione zaprawą. W narożnikach docinki lub bloczki połówkowe.

Ad3. Raczej nie wypełnisz tej brakującej spoiny w całej grubości muru (zaprawą "nie-zupą"). Pal licho termikę, szkoda akustyki takiego dobrego (w założeniach) materiału jak silikat 24cm. No i stabilność muru też nie taka (przewiązania+pustki), choć raczej nic wielkiego z tego nie będzie.

Ad4. To nie takie znów "dopiero" (najniższe warstwy dźwigają najwięcej, okna dozbojone?).

Jak to jest ekipa która miała być porządna (i adekwatnie kasuje), to na moje oko jakość też mogłaby być lepsza. Bywały tu gorsze przypadki (pamiętam jeden, może w innym wątku), ale większość kojarzę lepszych.

----------


## adam-p

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Widziałem te poradniki murowania z Xelli - dlatego też zadałem pytanie tutaj na forum, bo mnie wykonanie zaniepokoiło :/
Porozmawiam z wykonawcą, choć pewnie się zdziwi, że tych szpar się czepiam. Może da się coś zrobić, żeby poprawić akustykę tych ścian ze szparami - ktoś ma jakiś pomysł? Może upchnąć tam wełnę?
Jeśli dobrze Cię zrozumiałem to chodziło mi o takie samo znaczenie "dopiero" jak Tobie, czyli że powinno być od samego dołu, a nie od 6 warstwy. Wygląda to trochę tak jakby w trakcie zorientowali się, że tu jest jeszcze jedna ściana i zaczęli wiązać te ściany, ale zobaczę co mi powie wykonawca. O dozbrojenie okien też spytam - chodzi o te płaskie blaszki, które wtapia się w klej pomiędzy kolejnymi warstwami?
Ech... ekipa nie jest z tych najdroższych, ale też z polecenia z poza forum - "od ludzi". Niestety, ta co była umówiona nawaliła tuż przed podpisaniem umowy i musieliśmy szukać innej.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Porozmawiam z wykonawcą, choć pewnie się zdziwi, że tych szpar się czepiam. 
> 
> Może da się coś zrobić, żeby poprawić akustykę tych ścian ze szparami - ktoś ma jakiś pomysł? Może upchnąć tam wełnę?
> 
> O dozbrojenie okien też spytam - chodzi o te płaskie blaszki, które wtapia się w klej pomiędzy kolejnymi warstwami?


Nie jest chyba "czepianiem się" wymaganie aby praca była wykonana poprawnie (są jakieś marginesy, ale poza nie wychodzić nie należy).

Zaprawa cieńkowarstwowa (ale odpowiednio gęsta, wg. "przepisu") "wciskana" i przepychana na całą grubość muru (pacą, kielnią). Dłubaninka.

Kratowniczki Murfor EFS/Z na odpowiednią szerokość (jest o tym też w tych zeszytach).

----------


## adam-p

Rozmawiałem z wykonawcą - obiecał pozalepiać dziury. 
Przeszukałem stronę xelli i nigdzie nie znalazłem informacji o zbrojeniu silki pod oknami. Mówią o tym na filmikach instruktażowych, ale żaden z nich nie dotyczy silki. W instrukcji murowania z silki też tego nie znalazłem, a w instrukcji dla ytonga jest, więc wnioskuję, że przy silce nie trzeba.
To przewiązanie kiepsko wyszło i wykonawca nie wytłumaczył się z tego zadowalacąco, no ale rozbierać tego raczej nie ma już sensu. Strop będzie monolityczny, więc wszystko będzie porządnie dociśnięte.
KB wczoraj był, niestety nie widziałem się z nim, ale jak zadzwoniłem to mówił, że widział to przewiązanie i że to nie ma większego znaczenia, sprawdził, też spoiny pionowe, nadproża, więc ekipa może nie jest zła (tylko ja panikowałem). Mówił jedynie, że wolno murują... heh, a mi się wydawało, że to szybko idzie  :smile: 

Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## mnocon

hej
ja dzwonilem na infolinie i pytalem o dozbrajenie okien, Pan powiedzial ze przy ytong zawsze przy silce mozna przy duzych oknach. U mnie ekipa wlozyla prety zbrojniowe pod kazdym oknem na dole i duzym u gury, tak na wszelki wypadek  :wink: 
Przy okazji na Twojej 2 fotce widac jak silka pije wode, isomur jednak sie sprawdza. mam Basen w salonie a silka sucha  :smile:

----------


## vega1

najbezpieczniej jest zbroić dwie warstwy pod otworami okiennymi. Niezbrojenie musi być uzasadnione - ale jeśli się nie zbroi pod otworami okiennymi, należy dokładnie zalać puste miejsca na łączeniu pustaków zaprawą. 

Bloczki które dostawia się z boku, powinny być smarowane zaprawą i dopiero dostawiane. Troszkę się im nie chciało tego robić i to jest jednak błąd. 

Przewiązanie też zbyt małe. Pewnie zapomnieli, że ściany tam się łączą - i dlatego nie masz przewiązania od samego dołu. 

Jeśli przewiązanie pustaków dolnej warstwy z górną wychodzi bardzo blisko siebie, lub nawet zachodzą na siebie (aczkolwiek należy unikać takich sytuacji), to należy zawsze w tych miejscach zalać zaprawą pustą przestrzeń między pustakami. zapobiegnie to ewentualnym nierównym naprężeniom i możliwym spękaniom.

----------


## karolek75

> najbezpieczniej jest zbroić dwie warstwy pod otworami okiennymi. Niezbrojenie musi być uzasadnione - ale jeśli się nie zbroi pod otworami okiennymi, należy dokładnie zalać puste miejsca na łączeniu pustaków zaprawą. 
> .


Na stronach Ytong-a o zbrojeniu pod oknami jest ale dla BK. Dla silki nie ma takich zalecen, co potwierdzil moj konstruktor.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Na stronach Ytong-a o zbrojeniu pod oknami jest ale dla BK. Dla silki nie ma takich zalecen, co potwierdzil moj konstruktor.


A to to co?
http://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/docs/Po...CM_10-2011.pdf
gdzieś tak w środku.
W Sil-Pro też jest, w GS jest. Ale to chyba nie przymus (a pęknięcia przy oknach nie katastrofa).

"na stronach Ytonga ... dla BK ... Silki"?  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

no rzeczywiscie jest.  Ale slusznie zauwazyles, ze przymusu brak. Wg mojego konstruktora przy silce niepotrzebne.

----------


## _artur_

niepotrzebne ale chyba wsadzenie po dwoch drutów z żebrówki pod każde okno chyba kieszeni nie urwie..

----------


## karolek75

> niepotrzebne ale chyba wsadzenie po dwoch drutów z żebrówki pod każde okno chyba kieszeni nie urwie..


W betonie komorkowym bruzdowanie jest latwe, w silce juz niekoniecznie ?

----------


## autorus

To chyba jasne.  Inna twardość.

----------


## vega1

należy zbroić mimo wszystko. Koszt znikomy. Dwie szychty pod otworami należy zazbroić tak, aby po dwa pręty np. żebrowane fi6 wchodziły w ścianę po pół metra za otwory. 
Zapobiegnie to tworzeniu rys w późniejszym czasie.

----------


## Slyder

> Przy okazji na Twojej 2 fotce widac jak silka pije wode, isomur jednak sie sprawdza. mam Basen w salonie a silka sucha


przy zadaszeniu nie będzie raczej miał skąd pić tej wody. Z innej beczki jest sens dawania tego isomuru w celach lepszej izolacji czy raczej sztuka dla sztuki

----------


## adam-p

> przy zadaszeniu nie będzie raczej miał skąd pić tej wody. Z innej beczki jest sens dawania tego isomuru w celach lepszej izolacji czy raczej sztuka dla sztuki


U mnie nie było sensu, bo mam płytę fundamentową odizolowaną styrodurem od gruntu, ale przy fundamencie tradycyjnym pewnie bym się zastanowił nad wyeliminowaniem potencjalnego mostka termicznego.

----------


## mnocon

Czy isomur naprawde odcina mostek, narazie nie wiem. W sumie to nie wiem czy sie dowiem nawet jak juz bedziemy mieszkali  :wink: 
Napewno widoczne jest to ze silka nie podciaga wody, u mnie troche mokrawy teren wiec to byl jeden z tematow do ograniecia.

----------


## kamilb1987b

witam. nie czytałem całego wątku od początku i może to było już poruszane. jako że wątek o silce to chcę zapytać konkretnie o silkę z xelli. niby ich bloczki mają 33,3cm długości i 3 bloczki dają 1m wiec można z tego morować modułem? ja planuję z silki o grubości 18cm. znalazłem taką propozycję aby w narożnikach wysunąć o te 14mm bloczek  i modułem druga warstwę się pociągnie.  moduł chciałbym bo można wykorzystać pod instalacje kanały i po drugie wykorzystując połówki nie trzeba zbyt dużo docinać. ekspert mówił że na długości te bloczki są raczej powtarzalne i jak się zdarzy jakiś za mały o 2mm to będzie taki który będzie dłuższy o te 2mm w sąsiedztwie na palecie. raczej większym problemem jest wysokość niż długość. gościu twierdził że nie mają reklamacji że długości się nie zgadzają. mówiłem że chcę z tego materiału robić i pytałem czy praktycznie da się wykorzystać moduł to twierdził że są te bloczki robione właśnie z myślą o module. jak to wygląda z waszego praktycznego punktu widzenia?

----------


## karolek75

Z praktycznego punktu, to bez porzadnej pily nie podchodz do tematu. Akurat moja ekipa byla tak wyposazona i byla gotowa sie przylozyc, ale po analizie za i przeciw  - czas nagli, czas kosztuje. I poszlo bez zwracania uwagi. Natomiast gadki o tym ze ten bloczek jest robiony poid te moduly wlozylbym na polke obok Misia Uszatka.Co do trzymania wymiarow pod katem wykorzystania kanalow to ci nie powiem, ale ogolnie wygladalo to dobrze.

----------


## Elfir

kanały pod instalacje i tak zalepisz sobie klejem, więc bez sensu IMHO. Chyba, że będziesz się bawił przy nanoszeniu kleju, ale wówczas jak długo chcesz budować stan SSO?

----------


## karolek75

Bez przesady z tym zaklejaniem  - ten otwor ma x cm srednicy a warstwa kleju to 1-2 mm. Spadnie na dol kanalu.

----------


## Elfir

wcale nie - budowałam silką i przewód się blokuje.

----------


## karolek75

Ok, rozumiem ze probowalas uzyc tych kanalow, ja nie.
Ale nie dalo sie ich udroznic? Te 1-2mm kleju nadal obowiazuje.

----------


## Elfir

problem w tym, ż nie zawsze buduje się podręcznikowo prostą ścianę - chociażby musisz przewiązać działówki. Jak będziesz chciał aby się kanały nachodziły, będziesz miał sporo odpadów.
Poza tym czasami przewiązujesz elementy betonowe - nadproża, wieńce - wówczas też leci beton do dziur i je zapycha. 

To fajnie wygląda na ulotce reklamowej albo w domu projektowanym pod ten system, gdzie się po prostu bawisz w pilnowanie szczelin.

----------


## grzeniu666

@Elfir, akurat działówek nie powinno się chyba przewiązywać z nośnymi, no chyba że nośne wewnętrzne.

Jeśli chodzi o narożniki, to ta Silka 18 jest super (nie potrzeba docinek ani dokupywania bloczków "połówkowych"), byle wysokości bloczków były równe (bo to jest prawdziwa zmora przy silikatach na cienką spoinę). PS. @kamil, to przewiązanie to chyba nie "propozycja" ale rysunek z zeszytów Xelli. Grupa silikaty też ma dłuższe bloczki "osiemnastki" (50cm), ale robią je chyba tylko w zakładach Pisz. Po wymurowaniu całości, należałoby chyba wszystkie narożniki wyrównać zaprawą (te kieszenie i wcięcie 14mm) pod docieplanie.

Jeśli chodzi o zapychanie kanałów, to rzeczywiście nażałoby tego pilnować, choć jeśli murowane będzie dozownikiem do zapraw, to on (przynajmniej ten który ja mam) ma taką "wstawkę" po środku, więc chyba zostawiał środkiem taki "ślad" bez kleju.

Po kątem betonu (wieńce) można np. ostatnią warstwę przejechać pianką i nie powinno zapaćkać.

Z tą "porządną piłą" to bez przesady, ja obleciałem całość tanią (200zł) kątówką 230mm, także (szczególnie jak odpadną docinki w narożnikach w tej Silce 18 ) powinna wytrzymać.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Co tak marudzicie na wysokości bloczków?
U mnie z Grupy Silikaty miałem kilka palet o różnej wysokości dochodzącej do 3 mm.
Murowałem 3 lata temu.
Kątownik do ręki, szybki pomiar każdej sztuki przed wzięciem do ręki. Później podział na określoną ścianę. Wiadomo, muruje się kilka ścian jednocześnie. Problem znika.
Bez docinek, murowania zaprawą, nerwów itd.
Jest to trochę upierdliwe, jednak gorszym rozwiązaniem jest docinanie czy murowanie na zaprawie.

----------


## grzeniu666

Miałeś kilka palet z oznaczeniem "uwaga nierówne bloczki", czy ze wszystkich palet uzbierałeś kilkaset nierównych cegieł?

O docinaniu z wysokości to chyba nikt nawet nie myślał (to by było dopiero "trochę upierdliwe")  :big grin: 

Bo chyba nie chcesz nam powiedzieć że nie miałeś "zwykłych" docinek (z długości bloczka)?

----------


## karolek75

Ja uzywalem bloczkow Silka E18 z Xelli z zakladu Trzciniec i ekipa nie miala zastrzezen co do trzymania wymiarow, a przynajmniej nic nie raportowala. Ale sie jeszcze dopytam, to zostanie dla potomnych  :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Z praktycznego punktu, to bez porzadnej pily nie podchodz do tematu. Akurat moja ekipa byla tak wyposazona i byla gotowa sie przylozyc, ale po analizie za i przeciw  - czas nagli, czas kosztuje. I poszlo bez zwracania uwagi. Natomiast gadki o tym ze ten bloczek jest robiony poid te moduly wlozylbym na polke obok Misia Uszatka.Co do trzymania wymiarow pod katem wykorzystania kanalow to ci nie powiem, ale ogolnie wygladalo to dobrze.


kątówkę 230mm i tak sobie kupię bo się zawsze przyda a na docięcia tak będzie potrzebna bo nie da się zbudować bez docinek. choćby przewiązanie ściany zewnętrznej z wewnętrzną nośną. ale może uda się tak aby było jak najmniej docinek.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> @Elfir, akurat działówek nie powinno się chyba przewiązywać z nośnymi, no chyba że nośne wewnętrzne.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o narożniki, to ta Silka 18 jest super (nie potrzeba docinek ani dokupywania bloczków "połówkowych"), byle wysokości bloczków były równe (bo to jest prawdziwa zmora przy silikatach na cienką spoinę). PS. @kamil, to przewiązanie to chyba nie "propozycja" ale rysunek z zeszytów Xelli. Grupa silikaty też ma dłuższe bloczki "osiemnastki" (50cm), ale robią je chyba tylko w zakładach Pisz. Po wymurowaniu całości, należałoby chyba wszystkie narożniki wyrównać zaprawą (te kieszenie i wcięcie 14mm) pod docieplanie.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o zapychanie kanałów, to rzeczywiście nażałoby tego pilnować, choć jeśli murowane będzie dozownikiem do zapraw, to on (przynajmniej ten który ja mam) ma taką "wstawkę" po środku, więc chyba zostawiał środkiem taki "ślad" bez kleju.
> 
> Po kątem betonu (wieńce) można np. ostatnią warstwę przejechać pianką i nie powinno zapaćkać.
> 
> Z tą "porządną piłą" to bez przesady, ja obleciałem całość tanią (200zł) kątówką 230mm, także (szczególnie jak odpadną docinki w narożnikach w tej Silce 18 ) powinna wytrzymać.


rozumiem że murowałeś silką 18 więc będę wdzięczny za link do dziennika jak prowadziłeś. mnie akurat moduł może się przydać bo miałbym wiele miejsc co się nada bez problemu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ja uzywalem bloczkow Silka E18 z Xelli z zakladu Trzciniec i ekipa nie miala zastrzezen co do trzymania wymiarow, a przynajmniej nic nie raportowala. Ale sie jeszcze dopytam, to zostanie dla potomnych


prowadziłeś dziennik? będę wdzięczny za link

----------


## karolek75

> prowadziłeś dziennik? będę wdzięczny za link


przykro mi kamil, brak mi pierwiastka ekshibicjonizmu. Taka typowa pijawka ze mnie  :sad:

----------


## kamilb1987b

najbardziej mnie ciekawi z praktycznego punktu widzenia powtarzalność. czy 3bloczki dadzą 1m czy to będzie 100,1mm itp? bo na 10m może to być różnica już w cm. i jeszcze jedna sprawa mnie zastanawia czyli pianka do murowania zamiast zaprawy do cienkich spoin. nadaje się to do silki?

----------


## grzeniu666

@kamil, dziennika nie mam. Jeśli chodzi o dokładność bloczków ja bez sprawdzania w praktyce bym założył minimum +- 1mm. W piankę do silikatów nie wierzę (najprościej sprawdzić u producentów).

----------


## kamilb1987b

> @kamil, dziennika nie mam. Jeśli chodzi o dokładność bloczków ja bez sprawdzania w praktyce bym założył minimum +- 1mm. W piankę do silikatów nie wierzę (najprościej sprawdzić u producentów).


w praktyce to bloczek ma niby 33,3cm długości więc 3 bloczki to 99,9cm i tu zakładając +1mm na trzech to mamy 1m. mnie interesuje czy ktoś murował w module i może powiedzieć czy tak się nadaje czy nie. czy ktoś chociaż to próbował.

----------


## grzeniu666

Mi chodziło o wachnięcie na bloczku a nie na metrze. Jeśli oczekujesz dokładności 1mm/1m to raczej nikt tego nie zagwarancuje. W praktyce te bloczki nie przylegają do siebie tak samo, ani na mikrony. Xella ten wymiar jak sądzę przewdziała właśnie do takiego modułu (3 bloczki=1m), jak masz możliwość dopasować projekt do modułu bez problemu, to idź w to.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jeśli chodzi o dokładność bloczków ja bez sprawdzania w praktyce bym założył minimum +- 1mm.


Silikaty Klucze,tynk gipsowy miał gr.0.9-1,2cm także dużych odchyłek nie stwierdzono.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Mi chodziło o wachnięcie na bloczku a nie na metrze. Jeśli oczekujesz dokładności 1mm/1m to raczej nikt tego nie zagwarancuje. W praktyce te bloczki nie przylegają do siebie tak samo, ani na mikrony. Xella ten wymiar jak sądzę przewdziała właśnie do takiego modułu (3 bloczki=1m), jak masz możliwość dopasować projekt do modułu bez problemu, to idź w to.


będę miał projekt indywidualny więc mogę sobie z góry tak to przygotować. z resztą po tych wymiarach co miałem przygotowane na BK to wiele do poprawy by nie było aby pasowało pod silke. nawet by mi to bardziej pasowało.

----------


## Rupi80

A oto i legendarna dokładność wykonania Silki.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> A oto i legendarna dokładność wykonania Silki.


o wysokości to specjalista z silki wspominał że mogą się zdarzyć różnice. widocznie jeden bloczek masz niższy a drugi wyższy i jak się obok je położy to tak to wygląda. ale ponoć na długościach raczej równo wychodzą.

----------


## grzeniu666

@Rupi, dzięki za foto. Masakra!!! Duży odsetek był taki "jakościowy"? 100x bardziej wolałbym robić docinki, niż się mordować w kółko z takimi nierównościami.

@kamil, jak Ci to nie przeszkadza to dawaj, co się zastanawiać. Tylko rozważ czy wolisz moduł Silki 33,3 (zważywszy na zaprezentowaną jakoś(ć?) czy Grupy Silikaty / Silpro 25. Albo zrób w module 1m  :smile: 

@Arturo, a co ma tynk i jego grubość do przedmiotu dyskusji, bo nie jarzę...?

----------


## Arturo72

> @Arturo, a co ma tynk i jego grubość do przedmiotu dyskusji, bo nie jarzę...?


Myślałem,że chodziło o odchyłki w szerokości bloczków,tego nie stwierdziłem,zresztą co do wysokości podobnie.

----------


## karolek75

> A oto i legendarna dokładność wykonania Silki.


Nawet bez konsultacji z ekipa, patrzac na swoje zdjecia - takich kwiatkow u siebie na 100% nie mialem. Rupi80, skad ten material ?

Edit:
Rozmawialem z majstrem - zero zastrzezen do trzymania wymiarow Silki E18. Inna sprawa, ze kupilem tylko pelne bloczki i docinali.
Taka uwaga - ze moze byc bardzo roznie w zaleznosci od miejsca produkcji.

----------


## kamilb1987b

A skad brales?

----------


## karolek75

Pisalem wczesniej - zaklad w Trzcincu. Ale material sie raczej kupuje gdzie blizej, bo koszty transportu niemale.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Pisałem wcześniej. Odchyłki do 3 mm. Silikaty z grupy silikaty.
Kątownik i po sprawie.
Na cienką spoinę, nie da się inaczej. Rozdzielić na 3 ściany, murować dalej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Pisałem wcześniej. Odchyłki do 3 mm. Silikaty z grupy silikaty.
> Kątownik i po sprawie.
> Na cienką spoinę, nie da się inaczej. Rozdzielić na 3 ściany, murować dalej.


ja pytam szczególnie o xelle bo z tego chcę budować

----------


## karolek75

> ja pytam szczególnie o xelle bo z tego chcę budować


Ale xella xelli nierowna bo moze pochodzic z roznych linii produkcyjnych. IF error GOTO klaudiusz_x  :big tongue:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Zdjęcia wyżej, to z marsa?

----------


## karolek75

(???)
eee... jesli nierowne, rob jak klaudiusz.

----------


## Greg_81

Brał ktoś bloczki silikatowe z Niemiec (Lubelskie), jak z równością ,jakie nadproża stosować lane czy gotowe które wychodzą taniej , lepiej?
Mam ofertę po 3,30zł szt , w kilku oknach planuje pocienić nadproża aby odizolować skrzynkę od muru tylko jakie w tym przypadku zastosować nadproża - dylematy inwestora.
Murarz pytał mnie czy zaprawa murarska czy klej , bliższy jestem zaprawie \klejowej słusznie?

----------


## kamilb1987b

no chyba że zaprojektować dom pod moduł i jak będzie przypuśćmy za krótki o 2cm bok domu to wypełnię szczelinę zaprawą zwykłą a jak za długi to się go skróci i też zaprawy napcha. będzie to trzymać dobrze?

----------


## grzeniu666

> no chyba że zaprojektować dom pod moduł i jak będzie przypuśćmy za krótki o 2cm bok domu to wypełnię szczelinę zaprawą zwykłą a jak za długi to się go skróci i też zaprawy napcha. będzie to trzymać dobrze?


albo... wybuduj krótszy dom  :big grin:  Serio, to chyba nie problem (możesz dać 1cm grubszy styro).

----------


## kamilb1987b

tu przedstawiłem koncepcję w module z silką http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...81#post6689481
jak ktoś może coś doradzić to będę wdzięczny

----------


## Rupi80

Fotki były to teraz trochę opisu. Materiał z Teodorów i Radomia. Na długość trzyma wymiar- czyli jest 33,3 Na szerokość czasem się zdarzy coś szerszego ale minimalnie i nie jest to problemem. Na wysokość to jest niestety totalne nieporozumienie i loteria. Nie jest to beton komórkowy wiec zeszlifowanie pacą odpada. Bloczki E18 1/2 znacznie przyśpieszają prace... pod warunkiem, że przed nabyciem rozetniesz trochę paletę i zmierzysz czy wysokość jest prawidłowa 19,9cm. Na zaprezentowanym parę postów wyżej zdjęciu e18 1/2 19.7 ( w mojej ocenie do zakwalifikowania jako odpad bo nie trzyma normy) z normalnym bloczkiem e18 o wys 20,1 (też poza normą ale Panie kogo takie detale obchodzą) Da się to razem pożenić na klej ale jak murujesz sam i masz duuuuzo cierpliwości. 
Porady dla samorobów na kleju bo Ci co z ekipą to takich nie mają:

-zmierz wysokość bloczków z palet przed robotą i muruj tak aby rożnice nie przekraczały 1mm ( Jak w połowie ściany zestawisz np bloczki H=19.8 z 20,0cm to Ci zostanie ząbek, będzie krzywo, bloczki nie spasują się idealnie zamkami i finalne długość sciany ci się wydłuzy.
-zrób trochę gęstszą konsystencję kleju- lepiej się gubi nierówności niż na rzadkim.
-lepiej ciąć z bieżącej palety na pół niż bawić się z nierównymi połówkami.
-Jak jesteś ze Sląska i nie chcesz  wykorzystać kanałów na elektrykę w silce nie zastanawiaj się - bierz towar z Kluczy.

Z niecierpoliwością czekam aż marketing xelli wymyśli jakiegoś dryfixa  :smile: 

edit: I jeszcze jedno. Darujcie sobie strzępia do działówek i mocujcie na blachy bo oczywiście bloczki mogą pasować ale wcale nie muszą  :smile:

----------


## mnocon

Rupi80
u mnie ekipa bez problemu działowki wcianala w mury, taki sposob jest raczej bardziej stabilny niz kotwy z blachy  :wink:

----------


## vega1

strzępia są lepsze. Przy blachach, istnieje ryzyko pękania na łączeniu ścian. Chyba, że komuś to nie przeszkadza...

----------


## maciekpt

Co prawda napisałem ten post w ogólnym wątku ale to chyba lepsze miejsce:
Jestem zdecydowany na ścianę 18 cm z silikatów + ocieplenie 20 cm ale zastanawiam się jak w tak "cienkiej" ścianie można ukryć np. rury od kanalizacji (które są chyba najgrubsze) i inne? Bloczki N18 z Grupy Silikaty mają sporo dziur w środku i jak to pogodzić wszystko?

----------


## fotohobby

110 nie schowasz, 50 bez problemu.

----------


## maciekpt

To co wtedy z taką rurą 110? Chowa się ją częściowo czy zostawia na wierzchu?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja mam w rogu, obudowaną k - g

----------


## vega1

dlaczego nie schowasz?

----------


## fotohobby

Polecam zapoznać sie z zeszytami technicznymi producentów.

Poza tym - bruzdowałes ściane z silikatu 18cm na 11 cm ?

----------


## Rupi80

vega1, mnocon
Z czym związane jest ryzyko pękania przy łączeniu na blachy? Większa stabilność? Macie jakieś merytoryczne argumenty na poparcie swoich tez czy jedynie wiejskie gdybanie?

----------


## mnocon

Rupi80 
nie jestem budowlancem, ale moja ekipa twierdziala ze na szkodach jednak lepiej robic strzepia.

----------


## alaskrabska

Nie da się schować w silikacie 18 cm rury 11 cm  :smile:  Nośność ściany w tym miejscu będzie poważnie zagrożona... U nas w Porothermie 30 cm udało się schować podobną rurę, ale pustak był bruzdowany bodaj na 8 cm, więc i tak w miejscu prowadzenia rury jest lekkie zaogrąglenie ściany...

----------


## vega1

> Polecam zapoznać sie z zeszytami technicznymi producentów.
> 
> Poza tym - bruzdowałes ściane z silikatu 18cm na 11 cm ?


nie, nie bruzdowałem. Wyciąłem z niej szczelinę na tą rurę. Zrobię jutro i wstawię  fotkę, bo jeszcze nie zatynkowane...

----------


## vega1

> vega1, mnocon
> Z czym związane jest ryzyko pękania przy łączeniu na blachy? Większa stabilność? Macie jakieś merytoryczne argumenty na poparcie swoich tez czy jedynie wiejskie gdybanie?


wiejskie gdybanie. Poza tym, widziałem jak w bloku w Rzeszowie pękają ściany na łączeniu gdy używa się łączników blaszanych (nie wszystkie). To nie są duże pęknięcia, ale są. Jednym będą przeszkadzać, a inni nie zwrócą uwagi. 

Dodaje zdjęcie które obiecałem. Z tym, że teraz tak sobie myślę że Wam pewnie chodziło o bruzdy poziome... a nie pionowe. Wtedy to już inna bajka.

----------


## fotohobby

To, że Ty tak zrobiłeś nied jest tożsame z tym, ze jest to rozwiązanie poprawne.
To silka 18 cm? Ściana dzialowa?

Bo przyjmujac, że rura w podlodze na 110 to mi wyglada na 12cm.
Pozac tym, skoro byl tam punkt kanalizacji, topo co murowałeś tam scianę i ja wycinałeś, zamiast od razu wymurować ze szczeliną ?

----------


## vega1

jest to ściana działowa silikat, ale zmieniona grubość pustaka z 12cm na 18cm właśnie po to, aby schować rurę kanalizacji fi110.
Rozwiązanie jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe. Po osadzeniu rury, wypełnienie pianką na równo, 0,5m siatki z klejem i tynk.

----------


## fotohobby

Wiesz, jak ktoś pisze, że zastanawia sie nad budową z silikatu 18cm, ale ma wątpliwosci, jak wówczas schować piony kanalizacyjne, a Ty piszesz, że nie ma z tym problemu i pokazujesz przeciętą ścianę działową, to wybacz - kiepska porada.

Poza tym dziwi mnie, że stawiałeś całą scianę, po czym ją przecinałeś, zamast postawić odcrazu ze szczeliną.

----------


## vega1

wybaczam...

Może warto zamienić ścianę działową 12cm na 18cm i wtedy zmieścisz w  niej rurę fi110. Akurat widzisz, na tej budowie ten sposób się sprawdził  idealnie. 6cm mniej miejsca Cię nie zbawi, a rura schowana jest. 

Zakładasz, że u tego kto pyta, wszystkie ściany będą nośne?

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli pisał o budowaniu z18cm, to zakładam, ze pytał o mozliwośc schowania w tych właśnie scianach, a nie miał na myśli działowek. 
To chyba logiczne, prawda ?

Nie zawsze jest możliwośc poprowadzenia pionu w ścianie dzialowej, bo jej tam po prostu nie ma.

----------


## vega1

logiczne jest dla mnie, że nie masz żadnej rady a jedynie się czepiasz szczegółów dla faktu. 

Nie wiemy jaki to dom, ile i gdzie ma działówki. Ale skąd wiesz (a wygląda po Twoim tonie iż wiesz to), że nie będzie gdzieś działówki, którą może zamienić na ścianę 18cm i poprowadzić w niej rurę. Może nawet sam pytający jeszcze nie zna dokładnie rozmieszczenia przegród. W takim wypadku, przy odrobinie wysiłku można zaprojektować to tak, że jedna ze ścian działowych będzie mieć grubość 18cm. A w takiej jak widać, spokojnie można upchać rurę fi110. 

Rozumiem, że masz inne rozwiązanie, aczkolwiek jest to tajemnica i nie napiszesz go tutaj. ..

----------


## grzeniu666

@vega,

1. Co do blach... zgadzam się z Tobą.

2. Z całym szacunkiem, raczej na działówkach nie klei się 20cm styro




> Jestem zdecydowany na ścianę 18 cm z silikatów + ocieplenie 20 cm ale zastanawiam się jak w tak "cienkiej" ścianie można ukryć np. rury od kanalizacji


A jeśli już, to może lepiej schować tę rurę w styro...?  :big grin: 




> Rozumiem, że masz inne rozwiązanie, aczkolwiek jest to tajemnica i nie napiszesz go tutaj. ..


Ja zaproponuję, niech zrobi tę działówkę 24 lub 25cm, wówczas może chyba użyć bloczów PW oraz U  :smile: 
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/produkty-uzupelniajace.php 

A tak serio, bo może zamiast wycinać ścianę 18cm, wstawić w rząd tych "osiemnastek" przycięty ten bloczek U, tylko jak go łączyć z resztą... na blachy...?  :stir the pot:

----------


## fotohobby

> logiczne jest dla mnie, że nie masz żadnej rady a jedynie się czepiasz szczegółów dla faktu. 
> 
> Nie wiemy jaki to dom, ile i gdzie ma działówki. Ale skąd wiesz (a wygląda po Twoim tonie iż wiesz to), że nie będzie gdzieś działówki, którą może zamienić na ścianę 18cm i poprowadzić w niej rurę. Może nawet sam pytający jeszcze nie zna dokładnie rozmieszczenia przegród. W takim wypadku, przy odrobinie wysiłku można zaprojektować to tak, że jedna ze ścian działowych będzie mieć grubość 18cm. A w takiej jak widać, spokojnie można upchać rurę fi110. 
> 
> Rozumiem, że masz inne rozwiązanie, aczkolwiek jest to tajemnica i nie napiszesz go tutaj. ..


Mam nadzieję, że plany czytasz lepiej, niż tekst pisany  :wink:  
Wyrażnie napisane jest o ścianie zewnetrznej, a ty dalej swoje....

----------


## vega1

dobra dobra  :smile: 
Wszystko zależy od chęci i pomysłowości. Myślisz, że u Ciebie nie dałoby się tej rury schować w ścianie zamiast tworzyć zabudowę?

----------


## fotohobby

Niespecjalnie.
Po lewej ściana zewnetrzna 18cm, za Geberitem działowa.


Tylko, że mi to kompletnie nie przeszkadza, bo od poczatku załozenia byly takie

----------


## vega1

ładna łazienka - naprawdę. Niestety na budowie z której pochodzi zdjęcie, takie coś nie mogło zostać. Inwestor nie godzi się ani na zabudowanie w rogu, ani na zabudowę która stworzy półki. Trzeba to zrozumieć i uszanować - i znaleźć rozwiązanie. 

Nawet geberit widoczny u Ciebie, będzie w ścianie (ściana będzie bruzdowana na odpowiednią głębokość)

Gdybyś miał takie podejście, moja rada na zamianę ściany z 12cm na 18cm jest jak najbardziej słuszna. Każdy lubi inaczej. 

Już Ci kiedyś pisałem, że zazwyczaj piszę na forum z budowy i na telefonie zdarzy mi się czasem przeoczyć "coś".

----------


## BooM80

Pytanie z innej beczki, jakiej szerokości naddatek z folii izolacyjnej zostawić pod pierwszą warstwą bloczków silikatowych, jako izolację poziomą? Bloczki o szerokości 24 cm będą stały na płycie fundamentowej. Niektórzy twierdzą, że w przypadku płyty nie trzeba stosować izolacji poziomej, ale ja chcę ją położyć dla świętego spokoju. Konkretnie chce dać taką folię: http://folnet.pl/towar/izolacja-pozi...ntow-pvc-1.0mm. Do wyboru są szerokości 25, 30, 40, 50 i 60 cm. Którą szerokość wybrać ?

----------


## Horher

> Pytanie z innej beczki, jakiej szerokości naddatek z folii izolacyjnej zostawić pod pierwszą warstwą bloczków silikatowych, jako izolację poziomą? Bloczki o szerokości 24 cm będą stały na płycie fundamentowej. Niektórzy twierdzą, że w przypadku płyty nie trzeba stosować izolacji poziomej, ale ja chcę ją położyć dla świętego spokoju. Konkretnie chce dać taką folię: http://folnet.pl/towar/izolacja-pozi...ntow-pvc-1.0mm. Do wyboru są szerokości 25, 30, 40, 50 i 60 cm. Którą szerokość wybrać ?


Też się zastanawiałem nad izolacją, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że żeby woda podeszła do ścian, to płyta musiała by być mokra. Więc ta folia to pomoże jak umarłemu kadzidło. Nie dałem. Folie daje się jak są ściany fundamentowe stykające się z gruntem. Płyta nie styka się z gruntem.

----------


## hajnel

> Pytanie z innej beczki, jakiej szerokości naddatek z folii izolacyjnej zostawić pod pierwszą warstwą bloczków silikatowych, jako izolację poziomą? Bloczki o szerokości 24 cm będą stały na płycie fundamentowej. Niektórzy twierdzą, że w przypadku płyty nie trzeba stosować izolacji poziomej, ale ja chcę ją położyć dla świętego spokoju. Konkretnie chce dać taką folię: http://folnet.pl/towar/izolacja-pozi...ntow-pvc-1.0mm. Do wyboru są szerokości 25, 30, 40, 50 i 60 cm. Którą szerokość wybrać ?


Brałem od nich 30cm. Ale sam nie wiem czy to potrzebne.

----------


## grzes124

Pomóżcie.
Czy w murując z silki 18, dziury przelotowe "na kable" wypełniać zaprawą, zakładając oczywiście, że nie chce się korzystać z nich?
Czy warto używać zaprawy do spoiny pionowej przy łączeniu pióro-wpust?

To pierwsze aby bezstresowo wieszać szafki, drugie aby poprawić szczelność powietrzną.

----------


## mnocon

wg producenta spoiny pionowe nalaze stosowac jesli robisz z nich fundament. Sciany tylko klej poziomo, u mnie jeszcze dodatkowo chlopaki pod duze okna dali wzmocnieni z pretow, teoretycznie nie wymagane ale nie zaszkodzi - mamy szkody gornicze.

----------


## grzes124

Zalecenia zaleceniami, ale wydaje mi się że przy łączeniu piuro-wpust nie ma takiej szczelności powietrznej, jak przy spoinie pionowej. Dlatego zastanawiam się czy nie było by warto mimo wszystko tej spoiny z zaprawy zrobić.

Czy Kanały elektryczne w silce wypełniałeś zaprawą, czy zostawiałeś je?

----------


## vega1

kanałów nie wypełnia się zaprawą. Nie ma potrzeby. Problemu z wieszaniem nie będzie. Konkurencyjna firma do Silki twierdzi jednak, że te kanały tworzą mostki akustyczne, co zmniejsza nieco dźwiękoszczelność tych pustaków. Ile w tym prawdy - nie wiem. 

Pod oknami, należy zbroić prętami lub specjalnymi drabinkami - najlepiej dwie szychty. .

----------


## grzes124

Dzięki vega1.
Ale ewentualne wypełnienie tych kanałów nie będzie błędem? Czy może taniej po prostu będzie kupić SILKA E18A bez tych kanałów?

----------


## vega1

chyba wolałbym bez kanałów. Nie wyobrażam sobie, zalewania tych kanałów przez cały czas trwania budowy...

----------


## grzes124

Na stronie Xelli Silka E18A (bez otworów elektrycznych) występuje wyłącznie w kategorii ściany wewnętrzne.
Czy jest to błąd na ich stronie, czy może jest jakiś powód dla którego nie należy używać tych bloczków na ściany zewnętrzne.

----------


## karolek75

> Zalecenia zaleceniami, ale wydaje mi się że przy łączeniu piuro-wpust nie ma takiej szczelności powietrznej, jak przy spoinie pionowej. Dlatego zastanawiam się czy nie było by warto mimo wszystko tej spoiny z zaprawy zrobić.
> 
> Czy Kanały elektryczne w silce wypełniałeś zaprawą, czy zostawiałeś je?


Jesli czyms wypelniac to moze pianka ?

----------


## grzes124

Też dobry pomysł. Trzeba by tylko przeliczyć co taniej wyjdzie, dołożyć do silki E18A, czy piankować.

----------


## karolek75

Piankowanie bedzie drozsze. Ale polepszysz odrobine U  :wink: . 
Ponadto - nie wiem w co celujesz z rozwaizaniami typu plyta i akumulacja - ale dom bedzie lzejszy i mniej akumulacji.

----------


## grzes124

Polepszeniu U  :smile:  Wystarczy mi 30cm styro na ścianie  :wink: 
Celuje generalnie w akumulacje. Do otworów elektrycznych w silce właściwie nic nie mam, tylko co jeśli podczas wieszania szafek natrafię na ten otwór?

----------


## grzes124

Karolek, tak z innej beczki. Czy ty nie miałeś czasem testować u siebie szkła w płynie na silce, jako izolację paroszczelną?

----------


## karolek75

Zgadza sie. Ale to przede mna jeszcze.

Tylko trudno oczekiwac jakichs szybkich rezultatow. I w zasadzie to ciezko je bedzie zmierzyc - bo nie mam sensownego pomyslu na metodyke badan.

----------


## grzes124

> Zgadza sie. Ale to przede mna jeszcze.


Myślałem, że już z tym działałeś. Test rzeczywiście ciężko jakiś wymyślić. Chyba jedynie organoleptycznie sprawdzać jak na to reaguje boczek...



Jaka jest dopuszczalna szpara pomiędzy bloczkami silki w ścianie?
Np. jeśli w którejś warstwie braknie 2-3cm, to można wypełnić tą lukę klejem/zaprawą?

----------


## karolek75

Tak

----------


## Darek Volke

Ja będę wypełniał pianką

----------


## karolek75

> Ja będę wypełniał pianką


Tez tak zrobilem. Ale zaprawa tym bardziej mozna.

----------


## Darek Volke

> Tez tak zrobilem. Ale zaprawa tym bardziej mozna.


Można ale zawsze beton czy zaprawa to większy mostek termiczny

----------


## karolek75

> Można ale zawsze beton czy zaprawa to większy mostek termiczny


Nie zartuj. Spojrz na skale - sciana z silki o powierzchni xx m2 i pare szpar miedzy bloczkami. Bloczkami ktore U nie grzesza. Jak zrobisz zaprawa to mozesz przyjac ze masz sciane z silki. W przypadku BK moze i mialoby to znaczenie.  W moim przypadku wieksze znaczenie mialo to, ze szybciej, latwiej i *szczelniej*

----------


## grzes124

Karolek ty przy murowaniu z silki uszczelniałeś jakoś połączenie zamka pióro-wpust, czy robiłeś tylko spoinę poziomą?

----------


## karolek75

> Karolek ty przy murowaniu z silki uszczelniałeś jakoś połączenie zamka pióro-wpust, czy robiłeś tylko spoinę poziomą?


Wszystkie spoiny mam zafugowane od zewnatrza zaprawa. Inny forumowicz - mwie - zrobila wersje hardcore: uszczelniala akrylem.

----------


## grzes124

Dzięki, czyli po wymurowaniu ściany spoiny pionowe przeciągnąłeś zaprawą, tak? Z dwóch stron?

----------


## karolek75

Tak jak napisalem : z zewnatrz. Ale wszystkie fugi. Od srodka ta warstwe zabezpieczenia realizuje tynk.

----------


## vega1

to już nie wiem, czy nie wolałbym siatką z klejem...

----------


## karolek75

> to już nie wiem, czy nie wolałbym siatką z klejem...


Podczas murowania, fugi  robione na biezaco nie dodawaly wiele pracy. Ale siatka z klejem pokrylaby sciane i ew. dziury szczelniej. Ale drozej i dluzej.

----------


## vega1

drożej tak - ale nie dużo. Natomiast, zapewne jednak siatka z klejem jest szybszym rozwiązaniem. Ja się pytam tylko, czy jest sens w ogóle z tym coś robić?
W domu są miejsca o wiele bardziej newralgiczne, niż łączenia pióro-wpustowe pustaków. Na ściany idą jeszcze tynki, to też swoje doda. Owszem, można powiedzieć iż tynk zawsze może popękać. Ale moim zdaniem, nie ma co sięgać absurdów.

----------


## nydar

Tynk dla pary wodnej nie stanowi przeszkody. Podejście,typu ,tynk załatwi,uważam za błędne. Przyjmującśrednią temp. w sezonie zimowym +3oC i 90% wilg, oraz w domu 22oC i 40%wilg, mamy różnicę ciśnień pary wodnej odpowiednio,681Pa  i 1057Pa. Napór na ściany  to 38kg/m2 ,a dom metrów ma ze 2oo. Zgodnie z wiedzą ,izolacja sucha to izolacja skuteczna. Szkło wodne na silce i tynku w spoinach poziomych i pionowych, ogranicza dyfuzję o 60-70% .
Pod warunkiem ,że izolacja na silce będzie dostatecznie gruba by nie kondensowała woda na ścianie. Jeżeli będzie kondensowała to równie skuteczne będzie szkło wodne jak wylane do kanalizy.
Siatka i klej na zewnątrz będzie dublowaniem tynku wewnętrznego i dla wiatroizolacji w zasadzie bez sensu. Skupić należy się moim zdaniem nad przenikaniem pary wodnej przez ściany zewnętrzne.

----------


## Dżuli

Witam,
w tym roku zaczynam budowę domu jednorodzinnego parterowego bez użytkowego poddasza o metrażu 142 m2. 
Ściany konstrukcyjne mają być z silki 24 cm. Ściany działowe też z silki 8 i 12 cm.
Jakiego producenta silki możecie polecić?
Jaki sprawdzony skład budowlany z Łodzi lub okolic? Inwestycja w Lutomiersku k. Łodzi.
Czy do budowy domu z silki potrzebna jest wyspecjalizowana ekipa, czy każdy budowlaniec sobie poradzi z tym materiałem?

Jakie polecacie ocieplenie ścian? Myślimy o 20 styropianu. Dom ma być energooszczędny, ogrzewanie z gruntowej pompy ciepła, wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją. 
Jaki strop zastosować do ścian z silki? Dach będzie kopertowy. Czy terriva będzie odpowiednia?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## grzes124

Jak planujesz silikat, to niedaleko łodzi jest chyba producent silki Xelli.
Jeśli chodzi o grubość ocieplenia, to najlepiej jak wykonasz OZC i na tej podstawie dobierzesz odpowiednie warstwy.
Jeśli chodzi o strop, ja osobiście preferuje monolit.

----------


## grzes124

Takie pytanie.
Czy pod ścianami szczytowymi z silki 18cm, można dać wiersz XPS 300, czy XPS 500/700 na wieńcu?

Chcę odciąć ogrzewany parter od nieogrzewanego strychu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Tak jak napisalem : *z zewnatrz*. Ale wszystkie fugi. Od srodka ta warstwe zabezpieczenia realizuje tynk.


Jeśli masz, podaj obliczenia pokazujące zysk z tej operacji.
Tak z ciekawości pytam.
Silka 18 nie jest przypadkiem drązona? Po co ten zabieg w tym wypadku?
Raczej bez sensu. Proszę o wyjaśnienie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Takie pytanie.
> Czy pod ścianami szczytowymi z silki 18cm, można dać wiersz XPS 300, czy XPS 500/700 na wieńcu?
> 
> Chcę odciąć ogrzewany parter od nieogrzewanego strychu.


U mnie szczytówki nad poddaszem z BK.
Oczywiście dołoże kilkadziesiąt cm na wysokości i  zaizoluję je od środka.
Pewnie można je wykonać z samego eps-a, będzie znacznie lepiej, ale trochę drożej.
Ewentualnie z płyt osb. Takie rozwiązanie miał np kszhu (skasował swoje posty) w swoim prawie pasywniaku.

----------


## karolek75

> Jeśli masz, podaj obliczenia pokazujące zysk z tej operacji.
> Tak z ciekawości pytam.
> Silka 18 nie jest przypadkiem drązona? Po co ten zabieg w tym wypadku?
> Raczej bez sensu. Proszę o wyjaśnienie.


Obliczenia ? Chodzi o szczelnosc. Klaudiusz, to adaptacja "multilayer security" do budowy domu - nie chce polegac tylka na jednej warstwie przy "budowaniu" szczelnosci.

----------


## BooM80

Jestem właśnie na etapie zamawiania bloczków silikatowych (ściany zewnętrzne i nośne N24, działówki N12 z Grupy Silikaty). Na jakiej zaprawie położyć pierwszą warstwę silikatów, na zaprawie cementowej, czy cementowo-wapiennej, jeśli w ogóle ma to jakieś znaczenie ? Kolejne warstwy będą na kleju.

----------


## kater-acme

U mnie pierwsze 3-4 wiersze murarz zrobił z cegły uzasadniając to tym, że łatwiej/lepiej poziom złapać od początku. Silkę kładł wszędzie na klej. Cegły na zwykłą zaprawę.
Działówki na piętrze masz policzone na silikaty? Pytam bo mój projekt był z ceramiki, ale wybrałem silkę na zewnętrzne ściany i na dolne działowe, natomiast na piętrze działowe są z BK coby stropu tak nie obciążać (był liczony na ceramikę).

----------


## mnocon

u mnie 1 warstwa to isomur na zaprawie cementowej, pozniej tylko klej.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> U mnie pierwsze 3-4 wiersze murarz zrobił z cegły uzasadniając to tym, że łatwiej/lepiej poziom złapać od początku.


Nie masz odcięcia mostku od ław?
Bardzo nierówno, skoro musiał lecieć kilka warstw cegłą. U mnie wyrobiłem się w jednej warstwqie porothermy. Na ławie piwnicy także miałem dosyć równo



> Działówki na piętrze masz policzone na silikaty? Pytam bo mój projekt był z ceramiki, ale wybrałem silkę na zewnętrzne ściany i na dolne działowe, natomiast na piętrze działowe są z BK coby stropu tak nie obciążać (był liczony na ceramikę).


Niestety u mnie jedna ściana leży w "powietrzu". KB nie miał nic przeciwko. Dziś widzę że ta ściana mogłabyć lżejsza. Pozostałe ściany na poddaszu od dołu leżą na innych. Tam nie widzę problemu.
Według wyliczenia stropu, wszystko jest ok. Przeliczyłem obciążenia do adaptacji, nic nie zostanie przekroczone.

----------


## BooM80

> U mnie pierwsze 3-4 wiersze murarz zrobił z cegły uzasadniając to tym, że łatwiej/lepiej poziom złapać od początku. Silkę kładł wszędzie na klej. Cegły na zwykłą zaprawę.


A zwykła zaprawa to zaprawa cementowa, czy cementowo-wapienna ?




> Działówki na piętrze masz policzone na silikaty? Pytam bo mój projekt był z ceramiki, ale wybrałem silkę na zewnętrzne ściany i na dolne działowe, natomiast na piętrze działowe są z BK coby stropu tak nie obciążać (był liczony na ceramikę).


U mnie projekt też był pierwotnie wyliczony na ceramikę. Podczas adaptacji na silikaty projektant nie wprowadził żadnych zmian w stropie (monolitycznym). Zakładam, że wszystko przeliczył i wyszło ok. Jeszcze się upewnię u kierownika budowy podczas jego kolejnej wizyty.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Czy do scian dzialowych z SILKI, stosowaliscie plaskowniki stalowe, jako rodzaj zbrojenia? 
Literatura mowi ze TAK przy scianach wyzszych jak 2,5m, ale jest pod tym wzgledem cholernie malo precyzyjna.

Jak dlugie te plaskowniki? Jaki rodzaj / gramatura (u dystrybutora stali jest tego masa)?

----------


## Darek Volke

> Czy do scian dzialowych z SILKI, stosowaliscie plaskowniki stalowe, jako rodzaj zbrojenia? 
> Literatura mowi ze TAK przy scianach wyzszych jak 2,5m, ale jest pod tym wzgledem cholernie malo precyzyjna.
> 
> Jak dlugie te plaskowniki? Jaki rodzaj / gramatura (u dystrybutora stali jest tego masa)?


Stosowałem i nie ma co się rozwodzić czy dać czy nie, koszt jednego to 1 złoty dajesz co trzeci pustak, łącznik nazywa się LP 30 kup w necie bo w sklepach 
cholernie drogo

----------


## Darek Volke

> A zwykła zaprawa to zaprawa cementowa, czy cementowo-wapienna ?
> 
> 
> 
> U mnie projekt też był pierwotnie wyliczony na ceramikę. Podczas adaptacji na silikaty projektant nie wprowadził żadnych zmian w stropie (monolitycznym). Zakładam, że wszystko przeliczył i wyszło ok. Jeszcze się upewnię u kierownika budowy podczas jego kolejnej wizyty.


Ja też miałem w projekcie ścianki z gips-kartonu ale dozbroiliśmy strop w miejscu gdzie mają być ścianki działowe, strop ma grubość 18 cm więc 
będziemy ścianki stawiać z silki 12cm

----------


## karolek75

> Ja też miałem w projekcie ścianki z gips-kartonu ale dozbroiliśmy strop w miejscu gdzie mają być ścianki działowe, strop ma grubość 18 cm więc 
> będziemy ścianki stawiać z silki 12cm


Ale scianki KG a ceramika to dwie zupelnie rozne rzeczy ????

Nośne z silki sa wytrzymalsze/nosniejsze od ceramiki. Strop pod dzialowkami silikatowymi bedzie z kolei mocniej obciazony niz pod ceramika.

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Stosowałem i nie ma co się rozwodzić czy dać czy nie, koszt jednego to 1 złoty dajesz co trzeci pustak, łącznik nazywa się LP 30 kup w necie bo w sklepach 
> cholernie drogo


Znalazlem laczniki LP 30, dzieki.
Pytanie co ile metrow sciany dawales takie lacznik? 

PS. Jak wspomnialem te laczniki chcialbym dac w srodek scianek dzialowych. A wzmacnialiscie jakos dodatkowo polaczenia scian? Sciany konstrukcyjne z SILKI I BK (u mnie zewnetrzne sciany wlasnie z BK)

----------


## Darek Volke

Jeżeli nie da się przewiązać muru normalnie to wtedy dajesz takie łączniki, ja łączyłem ściany nośne 24 cm z działówkami 12 cm i dawaliśmy co taki łącznik co trzeci pustak więc wychodzi co 60 centymetrów

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Jeżeli nie da się przewiązać muru normalnie to wtedy dajesz takie łączniki, ja łączyłem ściany nośne 24 cm z działówkami 12 cm i dawaliśmy co taki łącznik co trzeci pustak więc wychodzi co 60 centymetrów


No nie wiem czy mnie dobrze zrozumiałeś. Ja chciałbym to dać jako "wzmocnienie" samych działówek. Niektóre ściany są długie i myślałem żeby takie płaskowniki zastosować w samych działówkach (a wszystkie ściany na parterze wysokie po około 2,9m). Łączenie ścian nośnych z działówkami to dla mnie zupełnie inny temat.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U sibie działówki łączyłem prętem zbrojeniowym fi10. W nośnej wierciłem otwór 10-siątkę, wbijałem pręt, w silikacie działówki frezowałem kątówką wgłębienie, układałem i zalewałem zaprawą do wysokości góry bloczka. Co drugi rząd.

----------


## Tobi_

Które rozwiązanie byście wybrali na łączenie ściany zewnętrznej z wewnętrznymi? 
a) strzępia
b) przewiązania
c) łączniki blaszane?


Planuję zewnętrzne 18, wewnętrzne 12.

----------


## atelega

wewnętrzna nośna gr. 12cm?

----------


## olo911

> wewnętrzna nośna gr. 12cm?


może w projekcie nie ma nośnych.

Ja bym wybrał b lub c

----------


## fotohobby

Ja ściany wewnętrzne ściany nośne mam przewiązane wg a), zaś działowe wg c)

----------


## atelega

> może w projekcie nie ma nośnych.
> 
> Ja bym wybrał b lub c


działówek nie przewiązuje się z nośnymi, łączy się je łącznikami.

----------


## olo911

> działówek nie przewiązuje się z nośnymi, łączy się je łącznikami.


fakt, pozostaje więc wariant c dla działówek

----------


## grzeniu666

> działówek nie przewiązuje się z nośnymi, łączy się je łącznikami.


...jest chyba też o tym w zeszytach technicznych xelli czy innych silikatów. Wiesz możę z czego to wynika?

U mnie również a) nośne i c) działowe

----------


## atelega

> ...jest chyba też o tym w zeszytach technicznych xelli czy innych silikatów. Wiesz możę z czego to wynika?
> 
> U mnie również a) nośne i c) działowe


nośna przenosi obciążenia a działowa nie, jeżeli przewiążesz działówkę z nośną to działówka też zacznie przenosić część obciążeń i może rysować się.

----------


## grzeniu666

> nośna przenosi obciążenia a działowa nie, jeżeli przewiążesz działówkę z nośną to działówka też zacznie przenosić część obciążeń i może rysować się.


Czyli bez przewiązania może się pojawić najwyżej rysa/pęknięcie w narożu nośna/działowa...?

----------


## dzejes

Pozwolę sobie zapytać tutaj - znaleźliśmy z żoną ofertę domu w stanie surowym otwartym (dach już z dachówką i oknami połaciowymi, reszta otwarta), który wzniesiono właśnie z silikatu. Dom stoi już w takim stanie lat ładnych kilka, otwory zabezpieczone deskami. 

Czy w ogóle się tematem interesować? Pomijam tutaj cenę, chodzi mi o technikalia - czy silikat po 5 lub więcej latach stania w takich warunkach to duże ryzyko? Jeśli warto chociaż obejrzeć, to na co zwrócić uwagę przy ocenie. Oczywiście chodzi mi o ocenę niefachową, która pozwoli mi na podjęcie decyzji, czy jest sens wynajmować fachowca, który oceni już kompetentnie.

----------


## jasse

Spoko, nic nie szkodzi, że kilka lat stał.
Parę lat może nawet stać bez zadaszenia - chociaż na ten widok serce się kraje  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

nie powinno byc problemów.. sprawdzcie wizualnie czy nie ma widocznych pęknięć śian (woda mogła się dostać i zamarzając coś uszkodzić) ale w wapnie pleśń czy grzyb nie rozwija się raczej..

----------


## sztolu

będę stawiał mury zewnętrzne z silikatów 25 i działówki z 12cm. Podpowiedzcie - jest to parterówka 120m., czy jest konieeczność wzmacniać pod oknami prętami - okna będą na wysokości 80 i 100cm? Dom na płycie fundamentowej 23cm. 
Kolejne pytanie to czy działówki wiązać z zewnętrznymi łacznikami czy jest koniecznośćstosowania strzępi?
Widziałem też w broszurze łączenia słupów z wieńcami w jakiś dziwny sposób. czy to konieczne przy parterówce? mam 16 słupów które będą łaczone z wieńcem - czy musze je jakoś dodatkowo łączyć ze ścianami?

----------


## Andrzej733

Czy wzmacniać okna to zależy co jest nad oknami (jakies płatwie i inne rzeczy), więc jednoznacznie nie ma odpowiedzi.Ale jeżeli masz tyle słupów to raczej nie masz okna obciążonego. Pamiętaj że jeżeli już użyjesz prętów to musisz mur robić z pionową spoina

Sztrabów nie musisz zostawiać bo na klej potem i tak nie trafisz z wysokością, łatwiej jest łączniki wstawiane (murfory)

ścianki przy słupie kotwisz do niego najprościej i najlepiej wwiercanymi prętami

----------


## sztolu

> Czy wzmacniać okna to zależy co jest nad oknami (jakies płatwie i inne rzeczy), więc jednoznacznie nie ma odpowiedzi.Ale jeżeli masz tyle słupów to raczej nie masz okna obciążonego. Pamiętaj że jeżeli już użyjesz prętów to musisz mur robić z pionową spoina
> 
> Sztrabów nie musisz zostawiać bo na klej potem i tak nie trafisz z wysokością, łatwiej jest łączniki wstawiane (murfory)
> 
> ścianki przy słupie kotwisz do niego najprościej i najlepiej wwiercanymi prętami


a to dlaczego z pionową spoiną jeżeli użyje prętów? nad oknami będzie tylko pogrubiony wieniec i wiązary.

wwiercanymi prętami łaczyć do słupów, właśnie pierwszy raz się z takim czymś spotykam - mysłałem, że wystarczy po prostu zalać te słupy i beton połaczy się z murem>?

----------


## Andrzej733

Jeżeli zalewasz rdzenie to nie musisz koteić.
Dlatego pipnowe spoiny bo system PW przenosi tylko obciążenia pionowe, a obciążany element pidlega odkształceniom i aby pręty pracowały jak zbrojenie a nie jak kowadło to potrzeba usztywniać elementy odkształcalne (obciążone)

----------


## sztolu

czyli wstawiać te zbrojenia pod oknami czy nie? dom stoi na płycie fundamentowej 23cm, pod 16cm XPS, a okna będą na wysokości 80/100cm ? nad oknem pogrubiony wieniec - jest to parterówka.

----------


## Andrzej733

Nie

----------


## norbitek

Mam pytania do osób mieszkających w domach energooszczędnych z silikatów.
1. Jak długo u Was trwa sezon grzewczy?
2. Czy w chłodne wieczory/dni w okresach wiosna/jesień dogrzewacie dodatkowo dom z innego źródła np kominek? I jeśli tak to w jakich miesiącach już takie dogrzewanie stosujecie.
3. Ile trwa takie dogrzanie w silikacie?

Pytania wynikają z tego, że myślę o postawieniu domu letniskowego z silikatów w standardzie 40NF do 90-100m2 z poddaszem użytkowym. Działka w lesie ale na działce drzew nie ma. W lato byłby wytchnieniem od upałów. Planuję weekendowe wypady od wiosny do jesieni.
W zimie nieużytkowany. W przyszłości myślę o zamieszkaniu w nim na stałe.
Ogrzewanie planuję elektryczne podłogowe na podłodze płytki

Wiadomo że jak przyjdzie chłodniejszy wieczór to nie będę odpalał podłogowego bo nie zdąży się nagrzać.
W salonie będzie kominek.Mogę dołożyć grzejniki olejowe lub konwektorowe w pomieszczeniach w celu dogrzania.
Tylko czy dom z silikatów da się szybko dogrzać?
A może zmienić materiał do budowy?

----------


## _artur_

moim zdaniem jak ma być grzany sporadycznie to nie ma sensu bawić się w silkę..

----------


## firewall

> Ile trwa takie dogrzanie w silikacie?
> Tylko czy dom z silikatów da się szybko dogrzać?
> A może zmienić materiał do budowy?


długo
nie
tak

----------


## norbitek

To w takim razie jak sobie radzicie w tych domach jak dla przykładu w sierpniu/wrześniu są chłodne wieczory? Zaczynacie sezon grzewczy? Nie ma szans aby było ciepło wieczorem dogrzewając kominkiem lub grzejnikiem? Czytałem że przy silikacie sezon grzewczy zaczyna się często później.

----------


## fotohobby

W sierpniu/ wrześniu,  to wieczorem  ten materiał trzyma jeszcze ciepło z  dnia.
Nawet, jak zdarzy sie kilka chłodnych dni, to oddaje energię z cieplejszych poprzednich.

A kominek, jak najbardziej dogrzeje Ci dom energooszczędny, niezależnie z  czego jest wykonany.

----------


## norbitek

To może nie będzie tak źle. Ją planuję tam weekendowe wypady od marca do końca października. Ale to nie oznacza, że w marcu czy październiku po każdy weekendzie muszę ogrzewanie wyłączać. Więc albo podłoga będzie grzała przez cały tydzień albo jakiś inny grzejnik elektryczny.
Ją myślę o silikacie bardziej w kontekście ochrony przed upałami. Dom będzie niewielki a czytałem że w małych domach zbudowanych z lekkich materiałów trudno utrzymać stabilne warunki. Że taki dom jest "nadsterowny".
I ja chcę tym silikatem dodać mu masy.
Co ciekawe ostatnio w gazecie czytałem artykuł o klimatyzacji i już na początku artykułu była informacja, że klimatyzacja szczególnie przydaje się we współczesnym domu zbudowanym z lekkich materiałów. Że w starych domach zbudowanych z cegły i innych ciężkich materiałów jest w lato o wiele przyjemniej. Teraz mieszkam w bloku z Ytonga i w upały mam w domu 28 st. no i w lato chciałbym gdzieś uciec przed tymi upałami.

----------


## firewall

> To może nie będzie tak źle. Ją planuję tam weekendowe wypady od marca do końca października. Ale to nie oznacza, że w marcu czy październiku po każdy weekendzie muszę ogrzewanie wyłączać. Więc albo podłoga będzie grzała przez cały tydzień albo jakiś inny grzejnik elektryczny.
> Ją myślę o silikacie bardziej w kontekście ochrony przed upałami. Dom będzie niewielki a czytałem że w małych domach zbudowanych z lekkich materiałów trudno utrzymać stabilne warunki. Że taki dom jest "nadsterowny".
> I ja chcę tym silikatem dodać mu masy.
> Co ciekawe ostatnio w gazecie czytałem artykuł o klimatyzacji i już na początku artykułu była informacja, że klimatyzacja szczególnie przydaje się we współczesnym domu zbudowanym z lekkich materiałów. Że w starych domach zbudowanych z cegły i innych ciężkich materiałów jest w lato o wiele przyjemniej. Teraz mieszkam w bloku z Ytonga i w upały mam w domu 28 st. no i w lato chciałbym gdzieś uciec przed tymi upałami.


Akurat największe problemy będziesz mieć wiosną i późną jesienią, gdyż jak przyjedziesz to będzie zimno i zanim ściany osiągną odpowiednią temperaturę to będziesz właśnie wyjeżdżał. W budynku w którym ściany są zimne sama  temperatura powietrza komfortu nie daje.

----------


## fotohobby

kominek załatwi sprawę. Ciepłe powietrze + promieniowanie.

----------


## norbitek

> Akurat największe problemy będziesz mieć wiosną i późną jesienią, gdyż jak przyjedziesz to będzie zimno i zanim ściany osiągną odpowiednią temperaturę to będziesz właśnie wyjeżdżał. W budynku w którym ściany są zimne sama  temperatura powietrza komfortu nie daje.


No tak ale jak po pobycie nie muszę wyłączać ogrzewania to jak przyjadę w piątek to będę miał ciepło. Tylko nie wiem czy ogrzewanie podłogowe mi utrzyma temperaturę jak mnie nie będzie w tych przejściowych miesiącach? Czy też taniej będzie włączać grzejniki (konwektorowe albo olejowe)

----------


## firewall

to może lepiej zainwestuj w dobre ocieplenie ścian i dobre okna to nie będzie potrzeby w tym okresie podtrzymywać temperatury ogrzewaniem?

----------


## norbitek

Na pewno będę starał się go dobrze ocieplić. Pasywnego raczej budować nie będę. Celuję w energooszczędny.
20cm styropianu na ściany (LAMBDA 0,031)
Okna max 0,8 w/m2k (mam nadzieję że uda mi się je zamontować w ociepleniu w systemie MOWO, chociaż jak cena mnie powali - a tak może być - to chyba taniej i lepiej kupić cieplejsze okna.
Nie wiem czy montaż okna tarasowego w tym systemie to dobry pomysł)
Dach przynajmniej 30cm wełny na poddaszu. Brak okien połaciowych.
Podłoga też przynajmniej 20cm (Tu tematu jeszcze nie zgłębiałem)
Nie wiem czy uda mi się postawić go na płycie fundamentowej, gdyż na działce jest spadek.
Dom będzie zbliżony w podstawie do kwadratu, bez żadnych udziwnień konstrukcyjnych.
Dodatkowo liczę, że las sosnowy wokół domu spowoduje, że nie bedą na dom oddziaływały mocne wychładzające wiatry.

----------


## tomekfan82

Witam
Czy zaprawa klejowa Solbet do cienkich spoin na cemencie białym do betonu komórkowego nadaje się również do murowania silikatów? Czy muszę kupić specjalną przeznaczoną do silikatów?

Mam też ofertę na zaprawę Kreisel Murpol 125 w cenie 14,50 za worek 25 kg, tylko ta zaprawa jest na cemencie szarym. Czy lepiej kupić na cemencie białym czy szarym?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kaszpir007

> Witam
> Czy zaprawa klejowa Solbet do cienkich spoin na cemencie białym do betonu komórkowego nadaje się również do murowania silikatów? Czy muszę kupić specjalną przeznaczoną do silikatów?
> 
> Mam też ofertę na zaprawę Kreisel Murpol 125 w cenie 14,50 za worek 25 kg, tylko ta zaprawa jest na cemencie szarym. Czy lepiej kupić na cemencie białym czy szarym?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Lepiej kup taką której producent w specyfikacji podaje że nadaje się co klejenia silikatu ...

Jak dla mnie nie ma znaczenia czy szary czy biały klej , jak dla mnie to kwestia "estetyki" ..

----------


## coachu13

Czy do siliakatów stosuje się jakieś specjalne systemowe nadproża ( kolor biały ? ) ?

----------


## fotohobby

A po co "kolor biały" ?

----------


## coachu13

No właśnie nie wiem po co... wykonawca stwierdził, żeby mu poszukać białych nadproży ale przecież to i tak będzie przykryte tynkami i ociepleniami...
Myślałem, że jest coś specjalnego.

----------


## coachu13

@fotohobby, a Ty masz nadproża z jakiego materiału ?

----------


## fotohobby

Z żelbetonu.
Jaki sens kombinować z innymi ?

----------


## coachu13

OK.
Podobno są jakieś systemowe silikatowe.

----------


## fotohobby

Są białe i zapewne droższe.
Zalet nie widzę.

----------


## coachu13

Ja tez. Ale wolałem się dopytac.

----------


## coachu13

A te z żelbetonu kleiles do silki klejem czy zaprawa ?

----------


## fotohobby

Zaprawą.

----------


## coachu13

@fotohobby - Ty jakich silka tow używałeś i od jakiego producenta ? Są w ogóle gdzies pełne o grubości 24cm ?
Grupa Silikaty ma 25cm pełne bloczki.

----------


## APZ

http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/do-pobrania.php?category=31

Ściągnij cennik zobaczysz co mają. W cenniku widać Silikaty A - akustyczne są pełne. Mają wymiary 220x250x180 mm. Nie widziałem nigdzie bloczków o wymiarach 250 x 240 x 240. Waga takiego bloczka to 0,24x0,24x0,25x2000 kg/m3 = 28 kg. 
Ja ostatnio przenosiłem jedną paletę N24 i wspomniałem budowniczych, że mieli ciężkie metry

Też chciałem budować z pełnych ale nie z tego powodu co Ty. Wolałbym nie mieć połączenia piór-wpust wg mnie to słaby punkt obecnych technologi. Wolałbym mieć spoinę pionową z zaprawy c-w.
Różnica cen mnie zabiła. Było około 30%. W pieniądzach nie była to zawrotna kwota jednak jakby człowiek wszędzie chciał dołożyć 30% żeby było lepiej niż w książce to ile ten dom musiałby kosztować?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja używałem bloczków U18V z SilPro
To są bloczki pełne (jest wydrążony tylko jeden otwór dla pewniejszego chytu), na pióro-wpust

----------


## APZ

A co myślisz o systemie pióro wpust? Czy wolałbyś mieć dom wybudowany ze spoinami pionowymi? Pamiętam, że bardzo przyłożyłeś się do ocieplenia i masz dobre wyniki. Penie problem szczelności Cię nie dotyczy.

----------


## coachu13

Ja chyba wezmę te pióro wpust i bede łączył na klej.

----------


## fotohobby

> A co myślisz o systemie pióro wpust? Czy wolałbyś mieć dom wybudowany ze spoinami pionowymi? Pamiętam, że bardzo przyłożyłeś się do ocieplenia i masz dobre wyniki. Penie problem szczelności Cię nie dotyczy.


Nie wiem, o ile mogłoby być lepiej przy spoinach pionowych... Większe  szpary zakleiła ekipa klejem (nie było ich dużo), przy ocieplaniu jak coś większego zaważyłem, to ja wypełniałem pianką.

----------


## coachu13

A Ty jakim klejem łączyłes te silikaty ?

----------


## fotohobby

Alpol

----------


## coachu13

Ak 517 ?

----------


## firewall

AZ 111 - proponuję

----------


## coachu13

A bloczki SILIKAT NP24 24x25x22wys rozumiem, że też można budować na klej ? Czy raczej zaprawa ?

----------


## APZ

Można tak i tak. Przy zamawianiu trzeba pamiętać o różnicy w ilości na m2.

----------


## coachu13

OK. A klej Glazurnik z MAPEI ?

----------


## fotohobby

Dlaczego chcesz stawiać ściany na kleju do glazury ?
Przecież do tego są inne produkty - na przykład Alpol AZ 111

----------


## coachu13

Racja.

----------


## Slyder

po co w ogóle klej do silikatów? Przecież to drożej wyjdzie, a plusów żadnych nie widzę.

----------


## coachu13

@Slyder, a Ty robiłeś na zaprawie ?

----------


## Slyder

tak. (w sumie to nadal robię)

----------


## kaszpir007

> tak. (w sumie to nadal robię)


A na jakiej dokładnie zaprawie "kleiłeś" bloczki z silikatów ?

Jak cenowo to wygląda w porównaniu z kleje i o ile więcej idzie takiej zaprawy niż kleju ?

----------


## Slyder

na takiej betoniarkowej  :smile:  Ciężko jest policzyć zużycie ale kupiłem jedną wywrotkę piachu (470zł) i jeszcze trochę zostało (trzeba doliczyć że trochę poszło w nadproża). Nie chcę kłamać ale mam taką małą betoniareczkę z mieszalnika przerobioną. Wchodzi do niej pół worka cementu, 13-15 łopat piachu, woda trochę wapna i to starcza mniej więcej na 1/2-3/4 palety silki. Wszystko zależy od grubości spoiny, ile przeleci na drugą stronę itd.

----------


## coachu13

A czy są jakieś prawidła dotyczące narożników i łączenia ścian zewnętrznych z działowymi wewnętrznymi ?

----------


## Slyder

http://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/poradni...wania_2053.php

----------


## firewall

> po co w ogóle klej do silikatów? Przecież to drożej wyjdzie, a plusów żadnych nie widzę.


Trzeba być masohistą by murować silkę na tradycyjnej zaprawie. Wystarczy że bloczki są sakramencko ciężkie to jeszcze dokładać sobie tyle roboty z zaprawą samodzielnie robioną.
Plusy zaprawy kolejowej:
- stałe parametry wytrzymałościowe 
-Małe zużycie czyli lekko,czysto i przyjemnie
- wystarczy mieszadło elektryczne, a nie betoniarka 
-łatwiej trzymać pion i poziom

----------


## Slyder

> Trzeba być masohistą by murować silkę na tradycyjnej zaprawie. Wystarczy że bloczki są sakramencko ciężkie to jeszcze dokładać sobie tyle roboty z zaprawą samodzielnie robioną.
> Plusy zaprawy kolejowej:
> - stałe parametry wytrzymałościowe 
> -Małe zużycie czyli lekko,czysto i przyjemnie
> - wystarczy mieszadło elektryczne, a nie betoniarka 
> -łatwiej trzymać pion i poziom


Może tylko dla mnie wrzucenie 15 łopat piachu to czysty relaks. Urobienie betoniarki to 15 minut z czego 10 stoisz i patrzysz się jak się kręci  :smile:  a z tym trzymaniem pionów i poziomów to też bym podyskutował. Tak by było jakby bloczki były idealnie równe a tak niestety nie jest. Nawet przedstawiciel xelli powiedział, że przy klejeniu na klej jest dopuszczalne co 5 rząd pojechać zwykłą zaprawą w celu wyrównania rzędów.

Ps. mówię to tylko ze swojej obserwacji. Nigdy nie kleiłem na klej może jakbym spróbował to  by mi się spodobało. Pytanie tylko czy na tyle że byłbym w stanie dopłacić do kleju

----------


## firewall

> Nawet przedstawiciel xelli powiedział, że przy klejeniu na klej jest dopuszczalne co 5 rząd pojechać zwykłą zaprawą w celu wyrównania rzędów.


Takie bzdury to mógł wygadywać Mieciek że Staskiem na codzień murujący obórki, a nie przedstawiciel Xelli.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Takie bzdury to mógł wygadywać Mieciek że Staskiem na codzień murujący obórki, a nie przedstawiciel Xelli.


Co w tym bzdurnego?

----------


## fotohobby

> t. Nawet przedstawiciel xelli powiedział, że przy klejeniu na klej jest dopuszczalne co 5 rząd pojechać zwykłą zaprawą w celu wyrównania rzędów.


Dopuszczalne jest, ale po co sie babrać ?
Bloczki z Sił-Pro jakich używała moja ekipa, trzymały wymiar na tyle, że nie było takiej potrzeby.

----------


## firewall

> Co w tym bzdurnego?


Konieczność murowanie na tradycyjnej spodnie co piątą warstwę. Takie bzdety to wygaduje jełop który nigdy nie pracował z dużą dokładnością na bloczkach Silki.

----------


## janoszu

Witam, 

Proszę z prośbą o polecenie producentów Silikatow dostępnych w wielkopolsce. 

Zmiana domu parterowego z Ytong na Silikaty, wiązary dachowe.

Chciałbym również zapytać o kwestie związane z wełną mineralną - dlaczego do Silikatow jest bardziej polecana? W projekcie mam 25 cm styropian - warto to zmienić? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzeniu666

> Konieczność murowanie na tradycyjnej spodnie co piątą warstwę. Takie bzdety to wygaduje jełop który nigdy nie pracował z dużą dokładnością na bloczkach Silki.


Gdzie widzisz "konieczność"??? Co da "praca z dużą dokładnością" jak bloczki nie trzymają wymiarów? Czy ty murowałeś kiedyś silikatem (osobiście, ile, jakim), bo mam wrażenie że teoretyzujesz.

----------


## firewall

No widzisz grzeniu - bardzo mylisz się. A co do Silki to chyba jednak ty teoretyzujesz.

----------


## firewall

> Witam, 
> 
> 
> Chciałbym również zapytać o kwestie związane z wełną mineralną - dlaczego do Silikatow jest bardziej polecana? W projekcie mam 25 cm styropian - warto to zmienić? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A z jakiej to przyczyny wełna miałaby być lepsza do silikatów?
Jakiś kolejny niedouczony?

----------


## Slyder

> Czy ty murowałeś kiedyś silikatem (osobiście, ile, jakim), bo mam wrażenie że teoretyzujesz.


Podbijam pytanie na które nie odpowiedziałeś. Zresztą oprócz pyskówki i obrażania innych nic nie masz mądrego do powiedzenia. Pomijam już twoje czytanie ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## firewall

> Podbijam pytanie na które nie odpowiedziałeś. Zresztą oprócz pyskówki i obrażania innych nic nie masz mądrego do powiedzenia. Pomijam już twoje czytanie ze zrozumieniem.


jakbyś poczytał ten wątek to byś wiedział że sam wymurowałem na Silce swoje domostwo. A co do reszty - to widać że gdzieś w postach uraziłem twoje ego, ale serdecznie wysłucham merytorycznych podstaw twoich mądrości ( co prawda nie wiem co niemądrego napisałem).

----------


## kaszpir007

Witam !

Czy macie jakieś doświadczenie z silikatami "Szlachta" ?

W mojej okolicy hurtownia w jakiej będę się zaopatrywać zaproponowała takie silikaty. U mnie kiepsko z silikatami i ceny mało ciekawe  :sad: 

W projekcie miałem parterowy dom , z drewnianym stropem zaprojektowany z sillkatu 25cm.
Ale z tego co widzę ludzie murują z 18cm silikatów.

Po zmianie silikatu trochę kasy zostanie w portfelu , trochę wiecej miejsca wewnątrz , możliwość użycia tańszych cieńszych ościeźnic , ale za to będe musiał chyba zwiększyć ocieplenie z 22cm do 27cm ???

Rozmawiałem z kierownikiem budowy i nie widzi problemu aby zmienić mury z silikatu z 25cm na 18cm . Mówi że nawet 15cm spełnia wymagania i by styknął , ale raczej poniżej 18cm bym się nie zdecydował ...
Jeśli dużo wyższe budynki powstają z silikatu 18cm a nawet 15cm to chyba parterowy też ...

Murłaty w projekcie mam  14x14 ...

Czy mogą być jakieś problemy i wady mniejszej grubości ścian ?

Dzięki ..

----------


## fotohobby

Dlaczego MUSISZ zwiększyć grubość ocieplenia ?
Problemy tylko ze schowaniem rur fi110 w ścianie (choć da się, poza tym w parterówce to nie problem - choc ja mam dwie do napowietrzania kanalizacji).

----------


## SPW

> Lepiej kup taką której producent w specyfikacji podaje że nadaje się co klejenia silikatu ...
> 
> Jak dla mnie nie ma znaczenia czy szary czy biały klej , jak dla mnie to kwestia "estetyki" ..


Witam,
Rzeczywiście kolor zaprawy murarskiej jest najmniej istotnym jej elementem. Tradycyjna zaprawa murarska oprócz funkcji łącznika pełni rolę buforu przy powstających naprężeniach, rolę sączka przewodzącego wilgoć, oraz "bezpiecznika" w przypadku wystąpienia zwiększonych sił ściskających, czy wreszcie daje możliwość niwelowania ewentualnych błędów wykonawczych podczas murowania. Dlatego zaprawa powinna mieć wytrzymałość na ściskanie mniejszą od wytrzymałości materiałów ściennych. Najpowszechniejsza dotychczas była zaprawa cementowo - wapienna dla silikatów w budownictwie jednorodzinnym np. 1:1:6 (cement:wapno :tongue: iasek, proporcje objętościowe, wytrzymałość min. 5 MPa). Obecnie stosowane coraz powszechniej kleje do murowania są pozbawione niektórych elementów, które mają tradycyjne zaprawy. Na pewno stosowanie kleju przynosi wykonawcy korzyści w czasie przygotowania, ilości wykorzystanej zaprawy (mniej się narobi, mniej nadźwiga). Należałoby się jednak zastanowić które korzyści są dla kogo istotniejsze: czy szybkość i wygoda wykonawcy, czy trwałość muru dla użytkownika (dająca również jakąś drobną oszczędność, bo tradycyjna zaprawa przygotowana samemu kosztuje w przeliczeniu ok. 3,5 - 4 zł/25 kg, ale należy wziąć pod uwagę większe jej zużycie). Nie neguję tu stosowanych klejów opracowanych w laboratoriach poszczególnych producentów, gdyż to oni biorą odpowiedzialność za opracowane receptury. Na pewno należy przestrzegać zaleceń producentów: jeśli zaprawa do porobetonów, to nie należy jej używać do silikatów. Odpowiedzialność za przygotowanie tradycyjnej zaprawy jest już po stronie wykonawcy, a tego często nie chce brać na siebie, więc robi na tym na czym mu łatwiej.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Dlaczego MUSISZ zwiększyć grubość ocieplenia ?
> Problemy tylko ze schowaniem rur fi110 w ścianie (choć da się, poza tym w parterówce to nie problem - choc ja mam dwie do napowietrzania kanalizacji).


Przecież jak dam mniejszą grubośc ściany , to automatycznie zmienią się wymiary zewnętrze domu , a zmiana wymiaró wewnętrznych to już nie jest "zmiana nieistotna" i trzeba by nowe pozwolenie na budowę , bo nie będą sie zgadzały wymiary zewnętrze ...
Aby zgadzały sie wymiary zewnątrze to trzeba dodać tyle ocieplenia ile "odebraliśmy" z mury aby wymiary zewnątrze się zgadzały i nie było problemy z odbiorem ...

Można też przesunąć o kilka cm mur , ale wtedy sądzę że trzeba przeliczać już konstrukcję i wątpie aby na to pozwolił KG , bo jednak zmienia się naprężenie legarów i itd a także trzeba by przeprojektować kontrukcję dachową ...
Plus taki że wtedy zyskałbym trochę miejsca w domu i było by tyle styropianu co oryginalnie miało być ..

Chyba pierwsze rozwiązanie jest najbezpieczniejsze bo nic nie zmienia się w konstrukcji tak naprawdę ...
Miinus że pomieszczenia większa nie będą , no chyba że to co zyskami ścianami wewnętrznymi (cieńszymy , bo nie 25cm a 18m) , drugi minus choć dla niektórych plus że można dać wiecej ocieplenia i mur łącznie będzie miał taką samą grubość ...
Ale też więcej wyda się na ocieplenie ..

----------


## link2jack

Teoretycznie przy scianie gr. 25cm pustak od osi wystawałby 12,5cm - przy 18cm będzie wystawał 9cm - 3,5cm różnicy (o tyle samo zmieni się wymiar wewnątrz)
Moim (geodety) zdaniem nie ma się czym martwić jeśli chodzi o odbiór. Co do różnicy konstrukcyjnej... wypowiadać się nie będę bo tu chyba jeszcze bardziej nie ma się o co martwić.

----------


## grzeniu666

Popieram. Ja bym zachował osie, dla spokoju ducha może dołożył kilka cm styro i wziął pełne bloczki 18cm.

----------


## Arturo72

> Przecież jak dam mniejszą grubośc ściany , to automatycznie zmienią się wymiary zewnętrze domu , a zmiana wymiaró wewnętrznych to już nie jest "zmiana nieistotna" i trzeba by nowe pozwolenie na budowę , bo nie będą sie zgadzały wymiary zewnętrze ...
> Aby zgadzały sie wymiary zewnątrze to trzeba dodać tyle ocieplenia ile "odebraliśmy" z mury aby wymiary zewnątrze się zgadzały i nie było problemy z odbiorem ...


Lub zmieniają się wymiary wewnętrzne tylko i wyłącznie przy takiej samej ilości styro.
Wątpię,żeby odbierający wchodzili do środka domu i mierzyli powierzchnię pomieszczeń jak wymiary zewnętrzne będą się zgadzać.

W moim przypadku zamiast 24cm od krawędzi płyty dałem 18cm za aprobatą kierbuda który również był konstruktorem.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Lub zmieniają się wymiary wewnętrzne tylko i wyłącznie przy takiej samej ilości styro.
> Wątpię,żeby odbierający wchodzili do środka domu i mierzyli powierzchnię pomieszczeń jak wymiary zewnętrzne będą się zgadzać.
> 
> W moim przypadku zamiast 24cm od krawędzi płyty dałem 18cm za aprobatą kierbuda który również był konstruktorem.


Pochrzaniłem  :smile: 

Patrzyłem nie z tej strony co powinienem i wyszły takie "problemy".

Tak naprawdę zmieni się tylko i wyłącznie ilość miejsca wewnatrz domu , od strony zewnętrznej nic się nie zmieni i wymiary pozostaną takie same.
Problemów z konstrukcją nie będzie bo murłata 14x14 więc spokojnie będzie dobrze się opierać na murze ..

----------


## pstawik

Cześć Wszystkim
Tydzień mi zeszło przeczytać wszystkie 213 stron tego wątku, ale udało się  :smile: 
Zamierzam budować z silikatów 24 z grupysilikaty. Prośba o poradę, które wybrać N24 czy NP24. Dom z poddaszem użytkowym, podpiwniczony, stropy monolityczna, na poddaszu monolityczna "trumna". Nie mam wymagań co do akustyki. Czy jest sens ładować kasę w NP24?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Zamierzam budować z silikatów 24 z grupysilikaty. Prośba o poradę, które wybrać N24 czy NP24. Dom z poddaszem użytkowym, podpiwniczony, stropy monolityczna, na poddaszu monolityczna "trumna". Nie mam wymagań co do akustyki. Czy jest sens ładować kasę w NP24?


Ja bym brał NP18, a jeśli 24cm to N24.

----------


## pstawik

> Ja bym brał NP18, a jeśli 24cm to N24.


Mimo przeczytania całego wątku i wielu opinii, NP18 nie przekonuje mnie ze względu na szerokość... 
Dzięki za za tego N24.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja wybrałem pełne U18V z Sil-Pro.
Taką grubość kazałem zaprojektować konstruktorowi i to była bardzo dobra decyzja.
 Ani razu nie spotkałem się na budowie z sytuację, że grubość muru w czymś przeszkadza.
24cm przy silikacie jest po prostu niepotrzebne.

Ale jeśli już 24cm to drążony.

----------


## pstawik

Rozumiem NP18 przy parterówce; z tym nie dyskutuję. Ale nie jestem pewny przy domu piętrowym z dwoma stropami monolitycznymi...

----------


## fotohobby

Ale czego nie jesteś pewien ?
A stropy monolityczne tylko pomagają.

----------


## pstawik

Bardziej chodzi o komfort psychiczny i pewność, o których kilku z Was wspominało  :smile:  . Inna sprawa, że nie spotkałem się w tym wątku z budową z NP18 domu z poddaszem i dwoma stropami ciężkimi. Wiem, że monolit spaja całość. U wielu z Was NP18 "działa" ok bo nic się nie stało, ale niektórzy z Was narzekają, ale wtedy jest już za późno na zmiany. Wolę dołożyć do N24 niewielką kwotę w kontekście całej budowy . 
Parterówek było sporo dlatego to mnie przekonuje.
Pogadam jeszcze z konstruktorem/architektem i zobaczę jaka będzie reakcja na pomysł NP18.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale ja nie rozumiem - mam patrzeć na ścianę i czuć komfort psychiczny, bo ma 24 cm, a nie 18cm ?
To jak żyją mieszkańcy  wielokondygnacyjnych bloków z wielkiej płyty, którzy mają 15cm ?
W permanentnym stresie ?
Silikat NP18 ma nośność większą niż popularny  BK 600 24cm i podobną co ceramika z porami 24cm.

Rozumiem zastrzeżenia, że czegoś nie można schować, czy wkuć (choć widziałem rury 110 schowaną w ścianie 18cm).
To jeszcze jest racjonalne.
Ale "komfort psychiczny" ? "Pewność" ??

Długo śledzę ten wątek, ale niezadowolonego mieszkańca domu z silikatu 18cm jeszcze nie spotkałem...
Ja bym prędzej 6cm styropianu dołożył, niż kamienia...

----------


## pstawik

Ja wątek przeczytałem cały i były głosy właśnie natury psychicznej czy pewności konstrukcji  :wink:  
Byłe też głosy, że ktoś kto wymurował z 18-stki drugi raz by murował z 24 ze względu na pole manewru przy instalacjach (kucie itp.).
Jak pisałem wcześniej; 18-stka mnie przekonuje przy parterówkach właśnie ze względu na mniejsza inwazyjność instalacji (jest prościej, nie ma pięter, nie ma przekuć między piętrami). 
Właśnie to ma wpływ na mój komfort psychiczny; jak wykuję ponad pół ściany to nie będę się obawiał, że coś walnie, albo izolacja nie będzie spełniać swoich zadań. 
Dobrze ktoś kiedyś w tym wątku napisał: "trzeba być mocno przekonanym do silikatów", a ja jestem do 24  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja nie pisałem o wątpliwościach tych, co nie wybudowali, tylko ocenach tych, co już mieszkają.
Też mam dwie rury fi110 idące od płyty fundamentowej po dach.
Jedna zabudowana k-g w szafie, druga zabudowana k-g w kącie łazienki. Ta druga mogła być w ścianie, ale akurat w łązience i tak na tej ścianie miałaby być zabudowa.
Silikatem 18cm można wznosić budynki 4-5 kondygnacyjne, w zależnosci od klasy. 
Mniejszy koszt, większa powierzchnia użytkowa, no ale to Ty wybierasz.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Inna sprawa, że nie spotkałem się w tym wątku z budową z NP18 domu z poddaszem i dwoma stropami ciężkimi. Wiem, że monolit spaja całość.


U mnie dwie kondygnacje (pełnej wysokości) ale tylko jeden monolit. Mam bloczki 18 (drążone, tylko nośna wewnętrzna pełna przez wgląd na akustykę).

"Argument psychiczny" nawet trochę rozumiem  :smile: , ale może spróbuj się przełamać. W nagrodę dostaniesz kilka m2 wewnątrz (przy zachowaniu powierzchni zabudowy).

----------


## Syzyf

Witam.

    W końcu przebrnąłem przez ten wątek, zeszło mi troszkę ( 2 tygodnie ), ale często wczytywałem się w wasze dzienniki budowy. 
Obecnie mam fundamenty z częściowym podpiwniczeniem, bez chudziaka na gruncie - tak to przezimowało.W tym roku planuję budować ściany z silikatów 24/25 cm NP24/NP25 lub Silka E 24S + ścianki działowe 12 cm też z silikatów. Dach z wiązarów + dachówka ceramiczna.

Można się sporo dowiedzieć czytając cały temat, ale pozostaje mi pytanie. 

W projekcie mam 20 słupów idących od ławy fundamentowej aż do wieńca przy dachu. Istnieje pewna różnica pomiędzy silikatami a żelbetem w przenikaniu ciepła i zastanawiam się czy jakoś tego nie ocieplić .Czy ktokolwiek z was ocieplał wieniec i słupy żelbetowe dodatkowym styropianem, lub styrodurem ? 

Coś w tym rodzaju.

----------


## grzeniu666

Roznica nie istotna. Ocieplaj tak jak reszte, solidnie. Nic specjalnego nie rob. Btw, pytanie nie w temacie.

----------


## Syzyf

> Roznica nie istotna. Ocieplaj tak jak reszte, solidnie. Nic specjalnego nie rob. Btw, pytanie nie w temacie.


Wydaje mi się, że jednak w temacie  :smile:  Tak jak pisałem jest pewna różnica w przewodzeniu ciepła pomiędzy silikatami a żelbetonem - dlatego pytam czy ktoś z was dodatkowo to ocieplił. Mój kierownik mnie do tego delikatnie namawia, aczkolwiek ja za tym nie jestem, ponieważ to sporo dodatkowej pracy zwłaszcza przy słupach narożnych i pozostaje jeszcze zwiększone ryzyko rozpychania deskowania.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie ma sensu w przypadku silikatów. 
To zdjecie to raczej ściana 1W, tam takie manewry trzeba poczynić

----------


## Syzyf

Na 90% nie będę dodatkowo ocieplał słupów i wieńca. Wydaje mi się, że to rzeczywiście nic nie da, zwłaszcza, że zamierzam ocieplić silikaty 20-25 cm styropianem-grafitowym.

----------


## Regius

W jaki sposób najlepiej łączyć ścianę z bloczków silikatowych ze słupami/rdzeniami żelbetowymi?
Z uwagi na to, że budynek projektowany jest na szkody górnicze mam sporo rdzeni żelbetowych w projekcie w narożach oraz w środku ścian przy łączeniu ścian zewnętrznych (przy łączeniu wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych ścian konstrukcyjnych).
Zastanawiam się nad 3 opcjami:

Która jest prawidłowa / najkorzystniejsza?
Korci mnie opcja nr 2, ponieważ miałbym troszkę mniej cięcia i takie pseudo przewiązanie murarskie, ale pewnie odbije się to później większą ilością pracy przy szalunkach.

Budynek z użytkowym poddaszem na płycie fundamentowej, strop żelbetowy. Ściany nośne zewnętrzne 24 cm, wewnętrzne 18 i 15 cm, działówki 12 cm, bloczki firmy SIL-PRO (już zamówione), klej ALPOL AZ 110.

Pierwsza warstwa z zaprawy tradycyjnej cementowej, czy cementowo-wapiennej (bądź cementowej z dodatkiem plastyfikatora)?

----------


## marcin_5

Wg mnie najlepsza jest opcja nr 2. U mnie tak były robione słupki w ściance kolankowej. Z szalowaniem nie ma problemu. Po prostu trzeba zastosować szersze blaty. Z zaprawą to nie wiem, która lepsza. U mnie była cementowa z plastyfikatorem i ładnie trzyma.

----------


## grzeniu666

Moim zdaniem opcja 2.

Cementowa (1:3 piaski, o ile dobrze pamiętam).

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za pomoc. 
Zdecydowane - będzie opcja nr 2.

----------


## besciak

Projektant na silce 18 zaprojektował wieniec 24x27, dom parterowy. Na mój rozum 6 cm wieńca będzie mi wchodzić do środka pomieszczenia.  Budowaliście na silce 18 węższe wieńce? Wcześniej projektant się upierał, że na 18 nie idzie wykonać prawidłowego wieńca, ale nie zauważyłem, że takie coś mi wcisnął w projekt.

----------


## marcko

> Projektant na silce 18 zaprojektował wieniec 24x27, dom parterowy. Na mój rozum 6 cm wieńca będzie mi wchodzić do środka pomieszczenia.  Budowaliście na silce 18 węższe wieńce? Wcześniej projektant się upierał, że na 18 nie idzie wykonać prawidłowego wieńca, ale nie zauważyłem, że takie coś mi wcisnął w projekt.


oczywiście że może być 18 cm - tylko w większości niektórym projektantom nie chce się myśleć o tym.
Ja mam 18 silkę i wieniec na tym + podciąg też 18 cm

----------


## Syzyf

Ktoś buduje w tym roku z silikatów woj. Śląskie i okolice ? Jakie macie ceny na silikaty ? 

 U mnie wygląda to tak:

N24 - 2,15 netto /szt. bez transportu - ilość około 3600 szt.
NP25 - 2,6 --------------------------------------------------------
A12 - 1,47 -------------------------------------------- 1800 szt.
N12 - 1,28 ----------------------------------------------------
1 transport 450 zł odległość do 60 km łącznie w dwie strony.

----------


## Regius

> Ktoś buduje w tym roku z silikatów woj. Śląskie i okolice ? Jakie macie ceny na silikaty ? 
> 
>  U mnie wygląda to tak:
> 
> N24 - 2,15 netto /szt. bez transportu - ilość około 3600 szt.
> NP25 - 2,6 --------------------------------------------------------
> A12 - 1,47 -------------------------------------------- 1800 szt.
> N12 - 1,28 ----------------------------------------------------
> 1 transport 450 zł odległość do 60 km łącznie w dwie strony.


U mnie ceny wyglądały tak: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7418537
Bloczki przechowywane w lokalnym składzie budowlanym (umowa depozytowa), w teorii powinny przyjechać na budowę stopniowo, dopiero wtedy, kiedy są potrzebne.

----------


## maciuspala

Ja mam N18 teoretycznie po 1.78 netto a transport organizuje sobie własnym transportem.(W praktyce wyjdzie taniej a transport będę miał na powrocie z innym materialem)
Następny powód dla którego wybrałem silikat.

----------


## Regius

Czy robił ktoś z Was spoinę pionową na klej? 
Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem ze względu na wymagania techniczne ITB dla budynków na szkodach górniczych (instrukcja nr 364, Wymagania technicz*ne dla obiektów budowlanych wznoszo*nych na terenach górniczych).

Aha, jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy ktoś używał może skrzynki do dozowania kleju? Dużo kleju się marnuje / wlatuje w otwory?

----------


## grzeniu666

> czy ktoś używał może skrzynki do dozowania kleju? Dużo kleju się marnuje / wlatuje w otwory?


Ja używałem. Hmm, z 10-20% może wleci, ale drugi raz też bym używał skrzynki.

----------


## Regius

> Ja używałem. Hmm, z 10-20% może wleci, ale drugi raz też bym używał skrzynki.


A mógłbyś polecić jakąś konkretną firmę? Gdzie kupowałeś?
Na alledrogo widziałem takie uniwersalne dla kilku szerokości ściany (rozsuwane), ale w środku nie mają, żadnego osłonięcia, żeby nie wpadało w dziury (takie z przesłonami widziałem w wyszukiwarce google, tylko nie wiem gdzie to kupić).

----------


## grzeniu666

> A mógłbyś polecić jakąś konkretną firmę? Gdzie kupowałeś?
> Na alledrogo widziałem takie uniwersalne dla kilku szerokości ściany (rozsuwane), ale w środku nie mają, żadnego osłonięcia, żeby nie wpadało w dziury (takie z przesłonami widziałem w wyszukiwarce google, tylko nie wiem gdzie to kupić).


Uuu, to lata temu było, nie pamiętam gdzie kupiłem. Coś mi się kojarzy Grupa Silikaty, wygląda b. podobnie do:
http://www.obud.pl/zdjecia/publikacj...e/13563_z2.jpg
http://www.obud.pl/art,13563,jak-bud...nych-,d_sciany

EDIT
...a może bardziej to (Xella, a może to ten sam sprzęt):
http://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/narzedz...rskie_1315.php
http://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/img/Dozownik-2-400.jpg
http://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/kolejne...silka_1415.php
Bankowo u dołu miała "szufladę" wysuwaną w przód, a z tyłu regulowane "zęby" dokręcane na motylki.

A na dziury ma taki kątownik (ustawiony chyba narożem w górę) na dole pojemnika, który temu zapobiegał (ograniczał), znaczy środkiem była kreska bez zaprawy (teoretycznie).

Wpadało chyba bardziej w wycięcia przy uchwytach bloczków (szersze jak dziura).

----------


## Regius

Dziękuję za pomoc. 
Początkowo szukałem tej skrzynki w sklepie Xelli (nie znalazłem), potem na innym portalu znalazłem ten produkt za ponad 300 PLN (nie spodziewałem się tak dużego kosztu). 
Chyba kupię z alledrogo http://allegro.pl/skrzynka-murarska-...roduct#thumb/1 za 70 PLN i dorobię ten kawałek kątownika.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Dziękuję za pomoc. 
> Początkowo szukałem tej skrzynki w sklepie Xelli (nie znalazłem), potem na innym portalu znalazłem ten produkt za ponad 300 PLN (nie spodziewałem się tak dużego kosztu). 
> Chyba kupię z alledrogo http://allegro.pl/skrzynka-murarska-...roduct#thumb/1 za 70 PLN i dorobię ten kawałek kątownika.


On chyba nie ma dna, jak uniesiesz/przestawisz skrzynkę z zaprawą w środku (po to jest ta szuflada o której pisałem, na przenoszenie się ją zasuwa)? BTW, na jaką szerokość muru potrzebujesz?

----------


## Regius

Masz rację, to jest zdecydowany minus tej skrzynki.
Mam takie szerokości muru: 24 (zewnętrzna nośna - 204 m2), 18 (wewnętrzna nośna - 36 m2), 15 (wewnętrzna nośna przy klatce schodowej - 25 m2) i 12 (działówki - 66m2).

----------


## grzeniu666

I nie ma też regulacji zębów (prześwitu)...

Rozumiem głównie na tę szerokość 24 potrzebujesz... Murujesz własnymi rencami że szukasz takich nowoczesnych narzędzi?  :smile:

----------


## Regius

> Rozumiem głównie na tę szerokość 24 potrzebujesz... Murujesz własnymi rencami że szukasz takich nowoczesnych narzędzi?


Tak, głównie ściana 24, bo największa powierzchnia, w planach samoróbstwo. 
Jeśli okaże się, że umiejętności i zapał są niewystarczające, to wtedy będę skazany na ekipę (nie chciałbym zmarnować materiału).

Jeśli chodzi o narzędzia, to zastanawiam się jeszcze, czy nie kupić albo zbudować sobie zestawu do poziomowania pierwszej warstwy jak u Sadysty.

Szkoda, że nie ma możliwości podpatrzenia jak wyglądało murowanie u Ciebie.

----------


## fotohobby

> Masz rację, to jest zdecydowany minus tej skrzynki.
> Mam takie szerokości muru: 24 (zewnętrzna nośna - 204 m2), 18 (wewnętrzna nośna - 36 m2), 15 (wewnętrzna nośna przy klatce schodowej - 25 m2) i 12 (działówki - 66m2).


Wow, aż się dziwię, że gdzieś grubośći 8cm projektant nie wrzucił. Byłby komplet  :smile:

----------


## kurtz

Czy budując ściany z silki 25cm lepiej dać fundamenty monolityczne czy z bloczków będą wystarczające wytrzymałosciowo?

----------


## Busters

Zapytaj konsktruktora, raczej na pewno bedzie wystarczajace. Ja mam z bloczkow.

----------


## Regius

Czy podczas murowania na klej spotkaliście się z czymś takim, że bloczek sam opada pod własnym ciężarem (jak jest więcej kleju, to wchodzi on w dziury w dolnej części bloczka, lub wyłazi na zewnątrz) i sama spoina jest przez to bardzo cienka - nie można przeprowadzić żadnej korekty w położeniu bloczka? 
Boję się, że podczas murowania kolejnych warstw nie będzie można w ogóle nic skorygować (warstwa kleju pomiędzy bloczkami jest bardzo cienka, na oko około 1 mm). Stosuję klej ALPOL AZ 110.

----------


## firewall

Takie coś zdarzy ci się jak zrobisz zaprawę ze zbyt dużą zawartością wody.. Oczywiście że można robić korektę wysokości dając więcej gęstszej zaprawy ( jeśli jest różnica kilku mm to zrób korektę na kilku warstwach i nawet nie zauważysz że warstwa zaprawy ma inną wysokość)

----------


## grzeniu666

@Regius, tak się dzieje, było to trochę upierdliwe, u mnie Alpol i QuickMix (urabiane wg. instrukcji).

----------


## Regius

> @Regius, tak się dzieje, było to trochę upierdliwe, u mnie Alpol i QuickMix (urabiane wg. instrukcji).


Jak sobie radziłeś z ewentualną korektą? Dawałeś jakieś "klinki", czy robiłeś gęstszą zaprawę jak radzi Firewall?
Czy do zaprawy cementowej na pierwszą warstwę dawałeś plastyfikator? 
U siebie dodałem plastyfikator, ale zaprawa nie wyszła w ogóle "ciastowata" i pomimo, że trzaskałem porządnie młotkiem bo bloczku nie udało się go "wbić". Musiałem zdejmować bloczek i zdjąć trochę zaprawy, potem okazywało się z reguły, że w jednym miejscu jest już za nisko i znowu zdejmowanie bloczka i dokładanie zaprawy ... 
Zastanawiam się, czy nie dodać wapna gaszonego do zaprawy, żeby nie mieć takich problemów.

----------


## grzeniu666

Sama deko (nie chciałem przeginać) gęstsza zaprawa nie ratowała sprawy, pomagałem sobie klinikami i krzyżykami (glazurowymi), w miarę możliwości usuwałem je szybko (kilka kolejnych bloczków już trochę trzymało "w ryzach" poprzednie. Nie zmienia to faktu że na ostatniej warstwie już było trochę nierówności, ale z tego co widziałem na fotach u innych to i tak było względnie ładnie.

Na pierwszą warstwę robiłem jak nakazują - zaprawa cementowa 1:3 (nie dawałem plas.), nie kładłem jej równo ale jak pamiętam chyba dwa rzędy jakby kopczykowe (górki). Jakoś poszło, choć pamiętam że start murowania pierwszej warstwy był koszmarny, po może 20-30mb już jakoś szło.




> Jak sobie radziłeś z ewentualną korektą? Dawałeś jakieś "klinki", czy robiłeś gęstszą zaprawę jak radzi Firewall?
> Czy do zaprawy cementowej na pierwszą warstwę dawałeś plastyfikator? 
> U siebie dodałem plastyfikator, ale zaprawa nie wyszła w ogóle "ciastowata" i pomimo, że trzaskałem porządnie młotkiem bo bloczku nie udało się go "wbić". Musiałem zdejmować bloczek i zdjąć trochę zaprawy, potem okazywało się z reguły, że w jednym miejscu jest już za nisko i znowu zdejmowanie bloczka i dokładanie zaprawy ... 
> Zastanawiam się, czy nie dodać wapna gaszonego do zaprawy, żeby nie mieć takich problemów.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie w sprawie spoiny pionowej. Kusi mnie, żeby spoinę pionową też robić na klej, albo zalewać te duże dziury zaprawą. Czy w Twoim przypadku stosowałeś jakieś podobne zabiegi?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie w sprawie spoiny pionowej. Kusi mnie, żeby spoinę pionową też robić na klej, albo zalewać te duże dziury zaprawą. Czy w Twoim przypadku stosowałeś jakieś podobne zabiegi?


Jak rozumiem chodzi o szczelność? Klej na pionowych spoinach pewnie by nie zaszkodził, ale sądzę że tempo murowania by istotnie spadło (nanoszenie kleju na zamki bloczka). Ja nie dawałem, sądzę że szczelne ocieplenie + tynki starczą.

----------


## Regius

> Jak rozumiem chodzi o szczelność? Klej na pionowych spoinach pewnie by nie zaszkodził, ale sądzę że tempo murowania by istotnie spadło (nanoszenie kleju na zamki bloczka). Ja nie dawałem, sądzę że szczelne ocieplenie + tynki starczą.


Dokładnie, chodzi o szczelność. Zobaczę, czy w ogóle da się to zrobić (w przyszłym tygodniu wracam do murowania po długiej przerwie).

Mam zagwozdkę ze zbrojeniem podokiennym. Producent pisze coś takiego:

"W wypadku strefy podokiennej zbrojenie może być potrzebne, gdy wytężenie muru lub filarka międzyokiennego przy otworze okiennym jest większe niż 70% obliczeniowej nośności tego elementu. Zbrojenie należy wówczas sytuować pod i nad otworem okiennym. Zbrojenie pod otworem okiennym należy przedłużać na odległość 50÷80 cm poza krawędź otworu i umieszczać je *w każdej spoinie wspornej na całej wysokości strefy podokiennej* (rys. 12a). Przy dużych otworach, o szerokości powyżej 2,5 m, można stosować zróżnicowane długości zbrojenia (rys. 12b). Zbrojenie nad otworem okiennym należy stosować w trzech kolejnych spoinach wspornych (lub mniej jeśli wysokość muru nad otworem jest mniejsza), wyprowadzając zbrojenie poza krawędź otworu na odległość 50÷80 cm."

Rozumiem z tego, że zbrojenie strefy podokiennej nie jest obowiązkowe, a jeśli już robić, to w każdej spoinie.

U innych producentów (np. Grupa Silikaty) jest zalecenie, żeby dawać zbrojenie w ostatniej spoinie pod oknem.

Jak to było u Was ze zbrojeniem? Dawaliście we wszystkie spoiny pod oknem?

----------


## grzeniu666

ja dawałem, o ile dobrze pamiętam tylko w pierwszej spoinie pod oknem

----------


## karolek75

> Jak rozumiem chodzi o szczelność? Klej na pionowych spoinach pewnie by nie zaszkodził, ale sądzę że tempo murowania by istotnie spadło (nanoszenie kleju na zamki bloczka). Ja nie dawałem, sądzę że szczelne ocieplenie + tynki starczą.


U mnie murarze podczas murowania zaciagali spoine pionowa klejem od zewnatrz. Na koniec SSO bylo impreza z zabitymi i ofoliowanymi otworami pod stolarke i wialo tam gdzie zrobili to niedokladnie. A byla ostra wichura. Pozwolilo to wychwycic kilkadziesiat miejsce i od reki zapiankowalem.

----------


## Robaczywy

Witam,

Wiem, że pewnie takie pytanie i odpowiedź już padły, ale temat jest bardzo obszerny i nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi. Jeśli możecie podać numer strony to bee wdzięcznyt Otóż chcę budować z silikatów, taki też mam projekt, mam natomiast problem z wyborem wykonawcy. Otóż mam polecaną ekipę murarzy, którzy budowali już z silki i ogólnie chętnie bym ich zatrudnił, ale murują tylko na tradycyjna zaprawę na 1 cm, na klej nie maja w ofercie :big tongue: .Czy lepiej murować z silki na tradycyjnej zaprawie, czy zmienić materiał?

dzięki, pozdrawiam

----------


## e_gregor

Biorąc pod uwagę właściwości termiczne silki to chyba nic sie nie traci murując na tradycyjnej zaprawie. Tak im lepiej bo ławiej zgubić nierówności materiału czy drobne błedy w poziomowaniu poszczególnych bloczków.

----------


## Robaczywy

No to dobrze, problem będzie, że w projekcie jest cienka zaprawa? Trzeba będzie robić kombinacje, żeby wysokość okien, domu, stropu wyszła taka jak powinna, czy fachowcy sobie z tym poradzą bez problemów?

----------


## pstawik

Ja bym zmienił fachowców  :wink:

----------


## Slyder

poradzą sobie bez problemu. Muruj na zwykłą i się nie przejmuj

----------


## jaroWy

Mam pytanie czy miał ktoś sytuację, że zmienił materiał z betonu komórkowego na silikaty. Czy zmienia się w takiej sytuacji zbrojenie stropu?? Silikaty są dwa razy cięższe od bloczków komórkowych, ściany działowe poddasza nie pokrywają się z nośnymi na parterze (oprócz jednej), czy to będzie problem. Budynek w projekcie gotowym miał być zbudowany z bet. komórkowego ale chcę budować z silikatów - nośne 24 cm, działowe 12 cm. Po adaptacji projektu nie mam żadnej korekty zbrojenia. Strop zbrojony prętem 10mm, pręty rozdzielcze 8 mm, belki stropowe, wieńce 12 mm.

----------


## Syzyf

Witam. 

Pytanie do tych co już wybudowali. Jak macie ustawioną ścianę nośną o szerokości np: 18 cm silikaty na ścianie fundamentowej o szerokości 25 cm - wtedy zostaje nam 7 cm. Czy licujecie na zewnątrz, od wewnątrz czy ustawiacie idealnie na środku. Jeśli licujecie od wewnątrz to co robicie z tym zapasem 7 cm - nie boicie sie że podłoga będzie pracowała inaczej niż ściana.

----------


## Busters

Ja mam zlicowana od zewnatrz

----------


## fotohobby

A mmie się wydaje, że budynek ma określone pewne wymiary zewnętrzne i należy tak postawić ściany, aby wymiary te (przy uwzględnieniu ocieplenia) spełnić

----------


## Syzyf

Mam możliwosc przesuniecia sciany nosnej o podane wymiary, pytam z technicznego punktu widzenia. Przesuniecie lica na zewnatrz daje pare m2 wiecej w domku, przesuniecie do srdoka daje podparcie dla styro. Czy przychodza wam do glowy jeszcze jakies inne aspekty ?

----------


## maciuspala

Czy któryś z forumowiczów budował silikatem na zaprawie murarskiej w piance.
Kusi mnie dać murarzom karton piany na próbę. Koszt podobny do kleju cienkowarstwowego a może poprawi się izolacyjność i szczelność ścian.

----------


## agb

Czy szczelność to nie wiem, ale jak chcesz izolacyjność poprawić?

----------


## pstawik

> Czy któryś z forumowiczów budował silikatem na zaprawie murarskiej w piance.
> Kusi mnie dać murarzom karton piany na próbę. Koszt podobny do kleju cienkowarstwowego a może poprawi się izolacyjność i szczelność ścian.


Jeśli chcesz robić wbrew zaleceniom producentów, Twoja wola. Ja bym nie ryzykował, ale jestem ciekawy wyniku Twojego eksperymentu, więc jak masz ochotę, to śmiało działaj z pianą  :big grin:

----------


## ProStaś

> Czy któryś z forumowiczów budował silikatem na zaprawie murarskiej w piance.
> Kusi mnie dać murarzom karton piany na próbę. Koszt podobny do kleju cienkowarstwowego a może poprawi się izolacyjność i szczelność ścian.


Zrobimy deal, ja Cię poczęstuję linkiem, a Ty mi załatwisz w dobrej cenie jakiś lepik i styro na ścianę fundamentową... :big lol:  :smile: 

Oto link:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7487130


pzdr

----------


## maciuspala

> Zrobimy deal, ja Cię poczęstuję linkiem, a Ty mi załatwisz w dobrej cenie jakiś lepik i styro na ścianę fundamentową...
> 
> Oto link:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7487130
> 
> 
> pzdr


Podejdź do mnie na skład mam 4 wiadra Disprobitu extra to się podzielę a i styropian w dobrej cenie się znajdzie  :Smile: 
Szkoda że tak daleko mieszkasz.
Do tego dorobilem się wypasionego ekspresu do kawy więc można pogadać i ponegocjować.
Czytałem tą recenzję i spróbuje zobaczę czy murarzy będą chcieli używać.
Zresztą wrzucam na budowę kilka różnych produktów niech sobie wybiorą co zostanie wróci na skład.

----------


## Andrzej733

jak masz normalnych murarzy to cie wyśmieją jak im piankę dasz do murowania (zresztą to nie pianka tylko klej w piance). Tolerancja silikatów jest liczona w milimetrach, na kleju nie zawsze to wychodzi a co dopiero na piance.
W sumie to najlepiej jest po prostu poustawiać cegły na sucho a potem wszystko otynkować na siatce leduchowskiego, bo i tak murowanie na piankę do tego sie sprowadza że cegła stoi na cegle.

----------


## Greg_81

Pozostało mi do wymurowania kilka scianek działowych z silki 12 cm, zastanawiam się jak sprawnie i prawidłowo połączyć ścianę działową  z nośną 24 , dodam iż w nośnej nie mam pozostawione żadnych kotew, łączników itp , przegapiłem ten etap jak murarze wznosili mury, macie jakieś pomysły ?
Oczywiście pustaki bedą klejone.

----------


## semiramida

u mnie były wtykane takie blaszki w ściane konstrukcyjną, w miejscu gdzie ma dojsc sciana wewn

----------


## Greg_81

> u mnie były wtykane takie blaszki w ściane konstrukcyjną, w miejscu gdzie ma dojsc sciana wewn


Tak właśnie, ale ja zgapiłem, a teraz wkuwać  ::-(:

----------


## Greg_81

To nie belit, że wchodzi jak w masło  :Smile:

----------


## thoreg

W 24 wiercisz dziurę, wkładasz pręt 6-8 mm, w 12 robisz bruzdę pod ten pręt i zatapiasz pręt w kleju. Takie działania w co trzeciej spoinie. U mnie tak to było robione.

----------


## Greg_81

> W 24 wiercisz dziurę, wkładasz pręt 6-8 mm, w 12 robisz bruzdę pod ten pręt i zatapiasz pręt w kleju. Takie działania w co trzeciej spoinie. U mnie tak to było robione.


Chyba taka wersja bedzie najlepsza, dzięki thoreg.

----------


## Izabelineczka

Witam forumowiczów  :roll eyes: 
Czy któryś z Was może polecić ekipę, która budowała mu z bloczków silkatowych na Górnym Śląsku, okolice Gliwic?? Byłabym wdzięczna, bo zaraz oczy sobie zepsuję, od szukania we wpisach. :bash:

----------


## fotohobby

Proszę:
http://gliwice.naszemiasto.pl/firma/...3737,t,id.html

Efekty pracy na w moim dzienniku budowy. Ja polecam.

----------


## pandzik

Jaki rodzaj bloczka użyć do wzniesienia ścian nośnych na szkodach górniczych 3 kat.?  Wiekszośc zbudowana jest na pióro i wpust co przy pionowych spoinach chyba nie jest najlepszym rozwizaniem.   
Grupa silikaty posiada Silikat A - pełny , gładki bloczek 250x180x220. Ze względu na ciężar pewnie trudny w ułożeniu przez fachowców.  Izolacyjnośc akustyczną ma największą. 
Silka posiada bloczki fundamentowe E-S z niewielkimi pióro wpustami.  Te mają rozmiar 24cm.   

początkowo chciałem zastosować bloczki 18cm ale ze względu projektowych i wykonawczych a także ze względu na nieszczęsne szkody raczej zrezygnuje z tego pomysłu. Choć jeszcze upewnie się u konstruktora w tym temacie.  Dom posadowiony na płycie fundamentowej.

Krótko. jakie bloczki zastosować przy spoinach pionowych?

----------


## agb

Pióro-wpust i spoiny pionowe?

----------


## fotohobby

> Jaki rodzaj bloczka użyć do wzniesienia ścian nośnych na szkodach górniczych 3 kat.?  Wiekszośc zbudowana jest na pióro i wpust co przy pionowych spoinach chyba nie jest najlepszym rozwizaniem.   
> Grupa silikaty posiada Silikat A - pełny , gładki bloczek 250x180x220. Ze względu na ciężar pewnie trudny w ułożeniu przez fachowców.  Izolacyjnośc akustyczną ma największą. 
> Silka posiada bloczki fundamentowe E-S z niewielkimi pióro wpustami.  Te mają rozmiar 24cm.   
> 
> początkowo chciałem zastosować bloczki 18cm ale ze względu projektowych i wykonawczych a także ze względu na nieszczęsne szkody raczej zrezygnuje z tego pomysłu. Choć jeszcze upewnie się u konstruktora w tym temacie.  Dom posadowiony na płycie fundamentowej.
> 
> Krótko. jakie bloczki zastosować przy spoinach pionowych?


Troche dziwne, ze biegniesz z tym pytaniem na Forum, zamiast do konstruktora...
Naprawde nigdy nie widziales w swojej okolicy, jak buduja z ceremiki P+W, gazobetonu P+W ?

Jeśli konstruktor uzna, ze jest taka koniecznosc, do doprojektuje na szkody klatke z rdzeni zelbetowych.
To, czy bloczki beda mial PW, czy spoine nie ma rożnicy. Nawet bloczek 18cm nic tu nie zmienia.
Nie wiem tez, o jakich problemech wykonawczych piszesz ?

----------


## pandzik

Dotąd nie mam jeszcze konstruktora. Zresztą projektantom też musisz coś zaproponować. Dam to znajomemu a u niego projekt wykona student albo młody inż. Od szablonu. Ile razy musiałem wysyłać projekty do poprawy. 
 Wczoraj byłem na budowach w mojej okolicy i rozmawiałem z dwoma ekipami wykonującymi właśnie ściany z silikatów. Ogólnie kiepsko to wyglądało. Jedna nadzieja, że mają kogoś jednak nad sobą, bo sprawiali wrażenie jakby było bez znaczenia z czego i jak budują. Żadna nie stosowała spoin pionowych. W projekcie ponoć nic o tym nie mieli. Wznosili ściany pojedynczo. Bez korekty poziomu narożników itd (bo ich nie było).  Druga firma kleiła bloczki do wcześniej wykonanych rdzeni. Śmieszne to bo te trzpienie im się tak bujają na wietrze... ktoś to też zaprojektował. Także tak to wygląda.  Być może ściana 24cm (a co za tym idzie rdzenie, będzie łatwiejsza w wykonaniu, stabilniejsza na szkodach itd.  No nic podam co ustaliłem już z konstruktorem.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale przeciez NIE stosuje sie spoin pionowych w systemach P+W.
Jeszcze raz ci pisze - grubosc sciany nie ma znaczenia, szkody, czy nie...

----------


## Regius

Kiedyś rozmawiałem z przedstawicielami Xelli na targach budowlanych na polibudzie w Gliwicach. Twierdzili, że można zastosować cienką spoinę przy P+W.
Wiem, że niektórzy robili cienką spoinę, żeby poprawić szczelność ściany.
Rozumiem, że spoina pionowa została wstępnie założona i wynika z  Instrukcji nr 364, Wymagania techniczne dla obiektów budowlanych wznoszoszonych na terenach górniczych, Instytut Techniki Budowlanej, Warszawa 2007?
Pamiętaj, że normy nie są obowiązkowe. 
Z tego co kojarzę Arturo budował bez spoiny pionowej na P+W przy III kategorii szkód górniczych. Może to, że budował na płycie fundamentowej nie było bez znaczenia.

----------


## marcin_5

Ja bym wypuścił pręty z płyty i lał słupy. Na pewno będzie to pewniejsze rozwiązanie niż dywagowanie nad rodzajami bloczków i sposobie klejenia.

----------


## fotohobby

> Z tego co kojarzę Arturo budował bez spoiny pionowej na P+W przy III kategorii szkód górniczych. Może to, że budował na płycie fundamentowej nie było bez znaczenia.


Miał dozbrojoną płytę i rdzenie. Materiał i grubość ścian w tym przypadku schodzi na dalszy plan.

----------


## Seba.Paula

Witajcie. 
Jaki wybrać klej do Silki Xella ? Murować będę od poniedziałku. W swojej okolicy mam do wyboru:

1. Franspol ZC-1
2. Atlas Silmur 
3. Baumit Planofix W M10
4. ALPOL AZ-118 (zimowy)
5. Baumaster

----------


## aden

U mnie sprawdził się Alpol zimowy, murowane w listopadzie, spoiny są jak skała

----------


## Jinikao

Moim zdaniem lepiej kupić orginalny z xelli na mrozy, najpierw na jakimś innym kleiłem, jednak potem kupiłem orginalny i jest moim zdaniem różnica. Na necie kupisz bez problemu jak nie masz na składzie, chociaż nie widzę problemu, aby skład CI sprowadził to co chcesz

----------


## kurtz

> Grupa silikaty posiada Silikat A - pełny , gładki bloczek 250x180x220. Ze względu na ciężar pewnie trudny w ułożeniu przez fachowców.  Izolacyjnośc akustyczną ma największą.



Ja takie stosowałem, świetny materiał, tylko pilnuj fachowców, żeby wypełniali spoiny pionowe. Podobno cięzki do murowania i cięcia, ale dali radę.

----------


## kerad85

Co daje wypełnienie spoin pionowych?

----------


## kurtz

> Co daje wypełnienie spoin pionowych?


Lepiej mieć wypełnione:
1. większa wytrzymałość
2. lepsza akustyka

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja takie stosowałem, świetny materiał, tylko pilnuj fachowców, żeby wypełniali spoiny pionowe. Podobno cięzki do murowania i cięcia, ale dali radę.


Producent nie zaleca wypełniania spoin pionowych. Możesz wskazać w jaki sposób wypełnienie spoiny w pionie wpłynie na wytrzymałość ściany?

Lepsza akustyka? A to już stojący bloczek na bloczku nie da odpowiedniej akustyki? 

Uwielbiacie utrudniać życie sobie i innym w imię jakiś wydumanych pomysłów. Po to się projektuje materiał na pióro/wpust żeby zaoszczędzić czasu na spoinach pionowych.

----------


## fotohobby

Tylko silikat A nie ma pióra-wpustu.
A akustyke dzieki swej masie i  wypelnieniu spoin pionowych ma znacznie lepszą.

----------


## kurtz

> Uwielbiacie utrudniać życie sobie i innym w imię jakiś wydumanych pomysłów. Po to się projektuje materiał na pióro/wpust żeby zaoszczędzić czasu na spoinach pionowych.


Mnie już od tych ułatwień głowa boli. Wszystko, żeby tylko szybciej i do przodu. Buduje się z gówna a wykonawca to by chciał w 2 dni dom postawić. Byle jak byle czym byle szybciej.

----------


## miloszenko

> Mnie już od tych ułatwień głowa boli. Wszystko, żeby tylko szybciej i do przodu. Buduje się z gówna a wykonawca to by chciał w 2 dni dom postawić. Byle jak byle czym byle szybciej.


Jak zlecasz murować z tak małych bloczków, w ogóle murować z bloczka na bloczku, czyli jak tysiące lat temu to nie wiem czemu się dziwisz. Zleć prefabrykat, nie będziesz musiał pilnować murarza. Oczekujesz efektów a metody stosujesz ze średniowiecza.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak zlecasz murować z tak małych bloczków, w ogóle *murować z bloczka na bloczku,* czyli jak tysiące lat temu


A teraz jak sie niby muruje ?  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> A teraz jak sie niby muruje ?


Najlepiej żeby wszystko było prefabrykowane (szkieletowe). Murowanie jest wyjątkowo nieefektywne, choć w naszym bidnym kraju nadal dominujące.

Tak jak z autami, u nas średnia wieku auta to 12 lat, a te nowsze jeżdżą z wyciętym DPFem, w Norwegii ponad połowa nowych aut to elektryki, efektywność i szkodliwość obu technologii to przepaść.

Można wybrać Izodom, można zlecić "gotowca", i można też "tradycyjnie". Tylko proszę nie jęczeć, że tu czy tam wymaga to tyle czy tyle pracy.

----------


## fotohobby

Nikt nie jeczy, Kurc wybudowal dom z bardzo dobrego materialy i tyle.

Wykonawcy moze  jęczą, bo ich P+W i piankowy beton  rozleniwil  :smile:

----------


## kurtz

> Najlepiej żeby wszystko było prefabrykowane (szkieletowe). Murowanie jest wyjątkowo nieefektywne, choć w naszym bidnym kraju nadal dominujące.
> 
> Tak jak z autami, u nas średnia wieku auta to 12 lat, a te nowsze jeżdżą z wyciętym DPFem, w Norwegii ponad połowa nowych aut to elektryki, efektywność i szkodliwość obu technologii to przepaść.
> 
> Można wybrać Izodom, można zlecić "gotowca", i można też "tradycyjnie". Tylko proszę nie jęczeć, że tu czy tam wymaga to tyle czy tyle pracy.


Dodam, że miałem również lane fundamenty i lany strop. Roboty było dużo więcej. Dla ciebie pewnie bez sensu, bo dom powinni dźwigiem jako prefabrykat przywieźć.
Miałem duży problem, żeby kogoś znaleźć do roboty, a ile się nasłuchałem, panie po co lane fundamenty, po co to, po co tamto. Wkurza mnie to, że idę do człowieka, żeby wycenił dom w takiej technologii jak chce a większość mnie przekonuje, że to bez sensu, że za dużo roboty itp.

----------


## miloszenko

> Dodam, że miałem również lane fundamenty i lany strop. Roboty było dużo więcej. Dla ciebie pewnie bez sensu, bo dom powinni dźwigiem jako prefabrykat przywieźć.
> Miałem duży problem, żeby kogoś znaleźć do roboty, a ile się nasłuchałem, panie po co lane fundamenty, po co to, po co tamto. Wkurza mnie to, że idę do człowieka, żeby wycenił dom w takiej technologii jak chce a większość mnie przekonuje, że to bez sensu, że za dużo roboty itp.


Nie dziwię się, że słyszysz narzekanie. Kupujesz bloczki na pióro wpust a potem karzesz zaprawę w pionie dodawać. Robisz lane ławy a dam sobie obie ręce uciąć, iż można było w Twoich warunkach gruntowych zrobić to znacznie mniejszym nakładem pracy. Strop żelbetowy jak ekipa ma szalunki i regulowane podpory to żadna robota.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie dziwię się, że słyszysz narzekanie. Kupujesz bloczki na pióro wpust a potem karzesz zaprawę w pionie dodawać.


Czy Ty potrafisz czytac ze zrozumieniem ???
Przeciez kurtz budowal z silikatu A.
O jakim piorze-wpust wiec piszesz ?

Juz wczoraj ci pisalem, ze te bloczki tego nie posiadają
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/produkty...php?product=24

Pol dnia piszesz nie na temat...

----------


## miloszenko

> Czy Ty potrafisz czytac ze zrozumieniem ???
> Przeciez kurtz budowal z silikatu A.
> O jakim piorze-wpust wiec piszesz ?
> 
> Juz wczoraj ci pisalem, ze te bloczki tego nie posiadają
> http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/produkty...php?product=24
> 
> Pol dnia piszesz nie na temat...


Ok, nie ten bloczek co myślałem, natomiast spotykam się z sytuacją przeze mnie opisaną - najpierw piuro wpisy a potem zaklejanie.

----------


## ProStaś

Myślę, że warto stworzyć katalog porad dlaczego NIE NALEŻY budować z siliki (sillikatów w ogóle).  :yes: 

Ja usłyszałem....

1) tynki się tego nie trzymają,
2) z tego to się obory stawia, 
3) zimne to, 
4) panie, jakby to takie dobre było, to by tu naokoło, biało było, 
5) ja bym z tego domu nie zbudował, 
6) kruszy się już na składzie, 
7) wie pan z czego Malbork zbudowany?,

----------


## Crash

A ja mam silke na pióro wpust i robiłem na tradycyjnej zaprawie z poziomymi i pionowymi wypełnionymi. Nie tylko tą część co się styka ale i tą wolną przestrzeń pomiędzy bloczkami mam wypełnioną, tak się chłopaki wkręcili  :smile:   Tak chciałem i tak mam  :smile:  Wszyscy chcą wszystkich na siłę uszczęśliwiać, tylko o prawdziwą poradę coraz trudniej.  Niech każdy buduje jak chce. Nie jestem fachowcem ale tych decyzji które sam podjąłem nie żałuję, a za rady architekta,  kierownika budowy, i budowlańców, od siedmiu boleści do tej pory beceluje. Pierwsza ekipę wywalilem razem z kierowniczka budowy. Jakbym wam zapodal filmik z początków obudowy to byście się za głowy złapali, jakie patafialny za budowlanke się biorą. Nauczyłem się jednego, trzeba samemu naszukać się informacji, zdecydować czego się chcę a potem to egzekwować od ekipy. Już takie bzdury słyszałem od niektórych pseudo fachowców budowlańców że to się w głowie nie mieści, łącznie z tym że: nie powinienem   na tradycyjnej bo sobie mostków termicznych narobie  :smile:  Prawdziwych fachowców dziś ze świecą szukać, chociaż co chałupa to jakaś firma, większość Aby łatwiej - aby szybciej.com ,  jak człowiek nie siedzi na budowie i palcem nie pokazuje to najprostszą rzeczy potrafią spier.... c. 
 Powyższa lista bzdur powtarzanych na temat silikatow jest tego dobrym przykładem.

----------


## miloszenko

> A ja mam silke na pióro wpust i robiłem na tradycyjnej zaprawie z poziomymi i pionowymi wypełnionymi. Nie tylko tą część co się styka ale i tą wolną przestrzeń pomiędzy bloczkami mam wypełnioną, tak się chłopaki wkręcili   Tak chciałem i tak mam  Wszyscy chcą wszystkich na siłę uszczęśliwiać, tylko o prawdziwą poradę coraz trudniej.  Niech każdy buduje jak chce. Nie jestem fachowcem ale tych decyzji które sam podjąłem nie żałuję, a za rady architekta,  kierownika budowy, i budowlańców, od siedmiu boleści do tej pory beceluje. Pierwsza ekipę wywalilem razem z kierowniczka budowy. Jakbym wam zapodal filmik z początków obudowy to byście się za głowy złapali, jakie patafialny za budowlanke się biorą. Nauczyłem się jednego, trzeba samemu naszukać się informacji, zdecydować czego się chcę a potem to egzekwować od ekipy. Już takie bzdury słyszałem od niektórych pseudo fachowców budowlańców że to się w głowie nie mieści, łącznie z tym że: nie powinienem   na tradycyjnej bo sobie mostków termicznych narobie  Prawdziwych fachowców dziś ze świecą szukać, chociaż co chałupa to jakaś firma, większość Aby łatwiej - aby szybciej.com ,  jak człowiek nie siedzi na budowie i palcem nie pokazuje to najprostszą rzeczy potrafią spier.... c. 
>  Powyższa lista bzdur powtarzanych na temat silikatow jest tego dobrym przykładem.


Jeszcze lepiej jet jak ekipa od ocieplenia klei styro tylko na placki bo ściana musi oddychać, i mówią to z taką powagą, iż strach ich z błędu wyprowadzać  :big tongue:

----------


## Willa Eliza 2

Witam serdecznie. Właśnie ruszamy z budową parteru z silikatów. Chcemy murować na tradycyjnej zaprawie. Jaki jest najlepszy przepis? Nie znalazłam żadnych informacji ani na stronie Silki ani Grupy Silikaty.

----------


## dez

Jest jedna zasada. Zaprawa nie może być mocniejsza niż materiał który zespala. Zaprawa cem-wap m10 powinna być ok, czyli 1 cem, 0,5wapno, 4,5 piasek. Zakładam silke 15Mpa.

----------


## Willa Eliza 2

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Będziemy budować z silikatów pełnych - jak tylko w końcu dojadą. Dziś ekipa zrobiła pierwszą warstwę z Isomuru. Używaliście papy czy folii jako podkładu?

----------


## dez

Tylko papa zgrzewana palnikiem, folii w narożnikach nie uszczelnisz. Lepiej zrobić to raz i porządnie, poprawki są horendalnie drogie.

----------


## Crash

Papa, ja dałem Icopal Fundament pod mury, potem zobaczę co na całość, folii nie dał bym nawet kotu pod kuwetę.

----------


## pandzik

Nie można jakoś ominąć/zastąpić warstwy przeciwwilgociowej z papy na płycie? Muruje z 18ki, Mam sporo wąskich fragmentów muru - otwór, rdzeń żelbetowy - nie mam narożników. Nie chcę aby przed zalaniem te fragmenty muru się przesuwały, czy były niestabilne na wietrze (idą burze)...

----------


## szpieg20

czy budując ściany zewnętrzne z porothermu 25, mogę ściny działowe wewnętrzne budować z silki? Chodzi mi o wzmocnioną akustyczność w pomieszczeniach w domu. Proszę tylko nie piszę że wszystko można, chodzi mi o poradę czy się da (jesli tak może ktoś wie jak to najlepiej zrobić), a jeśli się nie da to dlaczego.

----------


## marcin_5

> czy budując ściany zewnętrzne z porothermu 25, mogę ściny działowe wewnętrzne budować z silki? Chodzi mi o wzmocnioną akustyczność w pomieszczeniach w domu. Proszę tylko nie piszę że wszystko można, chodzi mi o poradę czy się da (jesli tak może ktoś wie jak to najlepiej zrobić), a jeśli się nie da to dlaczego.


Nie tylko można a nawet wypada  :smile:  Ściany działowe zwykle łączy się kotwami ze ścianami nośnymi przy murowaniu, więc to nie ma znaczenia z czego są te dwie ściany. Przykładowo u siebie mam wszystko z silikatów oprócz klatki schodowej do piwnicy, gdzie potrzebowałem lepszej izolacji cieplnej i tam jest beton komórkowy.

----------


## Robaczywy

Chciałem zapytać jaja jest różnica pomiędzy zaprawami Baumit Planofix, a Baumit Planofix W. Bo myślałem, że 'cienka spoina' i 'klej' to to samo, ale:

Ze strony producenta: 
Planofix:
Fabrycznie przygotowana, łatwo urabialna, wydajna i prosta w użyciu, cementowa zaprawa. Przeznaczona do cienkowarstwowego murowania bloczków

Planofix W:
Fabrycznie przygotowana, biała, łatwo urabialna, bardzo wydajna i prosta w użyciu cementowa zaprawa klejowa. Przeznaczona do cienkowarstwowego klejenia bloczków.

Czyli jakby W to klej, a bez W to cienka zaprawa murarska? To czego powinienem uzyć?

----------


## grzeniu666

Wu jak...



> Planofix W: ... biała ...


?

Jak nie planujesz ocieplać ani tynkować, to może się bardziej podobać  :smile:

----------


## Robaczywy

Dziękować, w takim razie kupię to co będzie tańsze  :wink:

----------


## ProStaś

U mnie kleją na:



I jest ok. 
Jest dedykowany do silikatów, kolor po wyschnięciu jest szary, jasno szary.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dzięki. U mnie ostatecznie będzie Planofix w wersji W,  bo taki mieli na składzie z kórego przyjedzie silikat. Cena chyba dobra, bo 14zł brutto / 25kg.

----------


## gp69

Niedługo startuje z budową domów z silikatów Silka E18, ale zdaje się, że zatrzymam się na etapie fundamentów.
Okazuje się, że są problemy z zakupem silikatów (przynajmniej tych produkowanych przez firmę Xella).
Hurtownie nie są zainteresowane tematem (i kierują na inne materiały).
O co tu chodzi ?

----------


## fotohobby

To kup inne 18cm. Do wyboru masz jeszcze Sil-Pro, Grupę Silikaty i inne, mniejsze wytwórnie

----------


## agb

A masz pewność, że inne są dostępne? Generalnie obecnie jest problem nie tylko z silikatami. 

Ja mam dostać w przyszłym tyg. Silkę po 3 tyg. od zamówienia. Ale jak będzie stać na działce to uwierzę  :wink:  W 90% obdzwonionych składów nikt nawet ze mną nie chciał rozmawiać o cenie Silki, bo jej nie ma.

----------


## gp69

> To kup inne 18cm. Do wyboru masz jeszcze Sil-Pro, Grupę Silikaty i inne, mniejsze wytwórnie


Planuję wykorzystać kanały na przewody elektryczne Silki E18. Inni producenci nie mają takiego "patentu".

----------


## fotohobby

Po prostu sugeruje, by sprawdzic innych producentów.
Nie wszyscy sprzedają Xellę.

----------


## fotohobby

> Planuję wykorzystać kanały na przewody elektryczne Silki E18. Inni producenci nie mają takiego "patentu".


Wszyscy planują, a malo kto to robi...

----------


## Pytajnick

> Wu jak...
> 
> ?
> 
> Jak nie planujesz ocieplać ani tynkować, to może się bardziej podobać


Dobry trop...
W Niemczech ściany piwnic z silki stawialiśmy na białe kleje, które po przetarciu gąbką zostawiały gładką powierzchnię. Te ściany były przeznaczone pod bezpośrednie malowanie, bez tynków.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Jeszcze lepiej jet jak ekipa od ocieplenia klei styro tylko na placki bo ściana musi oddychać, i mówią to z taką powagą, iż strach ich z błędu wyprowadzać


Polecam najnowszego Muratora, strona 102. Jest ciekawe zdjęcie w tym temacie w piśmie, na którym inwestorzy opierają swoją wiedzę  :big grin: 
https://scr.hu/4zR6dk
https://scr.hu/Zy4mXa

I co Wy na to inwestorzy?

----------


## [email protected]

Zaprawa cienkowarstwowa do silikatów doczytałem, że ma być najlepiej M10 - a firme wybrać to co najtańsze czy szukać lepiej konkretnej firmy ?
W pobliskich składach mam głównie EURO-MIX ewentualnie ALPOL

----------


## giman

Czy jest jakiś minimalny wymiar silki po przycięciu?
To znaczy jaki minimalnej wielkości "kawałek" można murować?
Ściany nośne, szerokość 24cm.

----------


## gp69

> jaki minimalnej wielkości "kawałek" można murować?


Czy widziałaś to: https://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/docs/Z...ka_07-2014.pdf

Ps. Czy komuś udało się ostatnio kupić bloczki silikatowe ?

----------


## jacentyy

> Planuję wykorzystać kanały na przewody elektryczne Silki E18. Inni producenci nie mają takiego "patentu".


żebyś sie nie zdziwił, jaki to zajebisty patent - musisz pilnować aby zasrane kanały klejem nie zostały zaślepione,czasem wystarczy tylko lekka obwódka i już meczysz sie z wkładaniem kabla...... poza tym te kanały są głeboko ciężko się wprowadza tam kabel, moim zdaniem patent nieprzemyslany

----------


## gp69

> żebyś sie nie zdziwił, jaki to zajebisty patent


Już to do mnie dotarło  :Smile:

----------


## giman

> Czy widziałaś to: https://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/docs/Z...ka_07-2014.pdf
> 
> Ps. Czy komuś udało się ostatnio kupić bloczki silikatowe ?


Dzieki za link, widziałem inny pdf ("jak budować ...") bardziej ogólny i mniej techniczny.
W tym zalinkowanym przez ciebie znalazłem tylko info o minimalnym przewiązaniu (odległośc między spoinami pionowymi) wynosi 8cm.
nie ma nic o minimalnym wymiarze dociętego bloczka. Może nie ma takich ograniczń.

PS Mnie, ale pośrednio przez firmę budowlaną. Samodzielnie to podobno oczekiwanie 4-6 tygodni (ale to takie zgrubne info, nie interesowałem sie wnikliwie).

----------


## gp69

> Może nie ma takich ograniczń.


Też tak myślę.




> PS Mnie, ale pośrednio przez firmę budowlaną. Samodzielnie to podobno oczekiwanie 4-6 tygodni (ale to takie zgrubne info, nie interesowałem sie wnikliwie).


A można wiedzieć kiedy kupowałeś i jaką miałeś cenę ? (rozumiem, że Silka E24)

----------


## giman

> A można wiedzieć kiedy kupowałeś i jaką miałeś cenę ? (rozumiem, że Silka E24)


Tak E24 (kl. 15).
Ceny nie znam (specyfika umowy z wykonawcą "na wszystko").

----------


## _vviktor_

Ja wczoraj odwiedziłem lokalny skład z zapytaniem o materiały na ściany i usłyszałem takie coś:
- Ytong 9,2 PLN
- Silka 5,7 PLN 
transport i rozładunek w cenie 

Dobra to oferta?

----------


## agb

Cen Ytonga nie znam, ale cena Silki, jeżeli to z 23% VAT IMO jest dobra. Nie przypominam sobie żeby ktoś po tyle chciał sprzedać z transportem w zeszłym roku. A były przecież podwyżki.

----------


## ololek

Z tego co widze to za silkę 24 kl15 ceny brutto są 5.9zł, 4,8zł lub 5.09zł. Ale to tylko suche ceny. Trzeba uwzględnić wycenę wraz z kosztem dostawy. No i czas oczekiwania.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Ja wczoraj odwiedziłem lokalny skład z zapytaniem o materiały na ściany i usłyszałem takie coś:
> - Ytong 9,2 PLN
> - Silka 5,7 PLN 
> transport i rozładunek w cenie 
> 
> Dobra to oferta?


Parę miesięcy temu - na lokalnych składach Ytong po 12,60 plus transport, kupiłem bezpośrednio w fabryce po 9,25 z transportem, kilka tygodni oczekiwania, rozładunek własny. Jak nie będzie jakiej zapaści na rynku, to na wiosnę ceny pewnie ruszą ...w górę.

----------


## Kromka77

Cześć odświeżę trochę, ciężko mi się zdecydować na N 24 czy NP 24 z Leżajska "N" są podziurawione jak sito ale cieplejsze NP pełne ale cięższe i droższe za to mają lepszą akumulację i akustykę. Dom mam mały z niskim zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło, co wybrać?

----------


## fotohobby

NP.

----------


## corey10

> NP.


Dlaczego?

----------


## donvitobandito

Bo w przypadku strzału z działa w Twój dom, NP powinien wytrzymać minimalnie większy kaliber  :wink:  Na taką też ją bym się zdecydował, bo może jest mniej kruchy, może będę chciał powiesić poręcze do ćwiczeń i trafię akurat w dziurę i może okazało by się, że jest to problem...
Ale generalnie bez względu na to co dasz z tych dwóch i tak będziesz zadowolony. Oba to dobre materiały. Na termoizolacyjność nie patrz, bo i tak nadrobisz styropianem lub wełną. 
Zobacz na zdjęcia domów z BK, ostatnie z tego forum choćby. Dopiero wybudowane, a już ściany niektóre robią się zielone. W silikacie nie będziesz miał takich problemów, podobnie jak w dobrej ceramice. 
Też długo zastanawiałam się co wybrać, jednak za chwilę uwierz, powiesz sobie, po co tyle na ten temat myślałem, przecież to i tak nie miało większego znaczenia  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Dlaczego?


Bo różnica w izolacyjności termicznej jest niewielka i do zniwelowania 2cm styropianu, a różnicy w gorszej akustyce, akumulacji ciepła nie da się w przypadku N24 zniwelować

----------


## corey10

> Bo różnica w izolacyjności termicznej jest niewielka i do zniwelowania 2cm styropianu, a różnicy w gorszej akustyce, akumulacji ciepła nie da się w przypadku N24 zniwelować


Ze strony producenta:

Silikat N24 (drążone 6 otworów):  Wskaźnik oceny izolacyjności akustycznej właściwej przegrody RA1 54 dB RA2 50dB, Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła 0,46
Silikat NP24 (drążony 1 otwór):     Wskaźnik oceny izolacyjności akustycznej właściwej przegrody RA1 55 dB RA2 51dB, Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła 0,61

Czy dalej uważanie lepiej mieć lepsza izolacje akustyczna o 1dB kosztem gorszego współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła? Mi osobiście wydaje się że zysk za mały a koszt za duży, ale mogę się mylić, może 1dB to bardzo dużo i jednak warto?

----------


## nowa7

Jak tamat juz wypłynął to ja z doswiadczenia polecam szukać kielni do bk 175mm a nie 180. Przy n18 180 jest praktycznie niedostępna za to tej od betonu komorkowego jest od groma aukcji. No i nie chlapie się po bokach. 
Co do akustyki, coraz częściej łapie się na tym, że irytuje mnie brak ogłosów z zewnątrz przy pozamykanych oknach. Wniosek jest taki, że nadmierne tłumienie też nie jest niezbyt zdrowe. A ... mieszkam teraz w domu z bk 36cm przy ruchliwej drodze wiec szału nie ma.

----------


## Zakam

Znakomity wątek, dziękuję za jego utworzenie. Noszę się z zamiarem budowy domu z silikatów lub betonu komórkowego. Silikat jest o tyle interesującym materiałem ze względu na akumulacyjność cieplną, co może mieć znaczenie w przypadku mojego projektu, który jest mocno przeszklony od strony południowej. 

Zastanawia mnie tylko, dlaczego aż tak chwalona jest akustyka silikatu, skoro do wnętrza domu większość hałasu przedostaje się przez okna. Rozumiem sens budowy ścian działowych z cienkich bloczków, aby oddzielać pokoje od hałasujących dzieciaków/pralek itd. ale jaka jest praktyczna zaleta akustyki silikatu na ścianach zewnętrznych?

Dodam, że murowanie ścian oraz izolację cieplną chcę wykonać metodą gospodarczą, co ma niemałe znaczenie przy wyborze materiału. Czy idea budowy murów metodą gospodarczą z silikatów to "marzenie ściętej głowy" i lepiej zostać przy BK?

----------


## wtz

Zakam, ja też się zastanawiam nad silką ale boję się, że w lato w trakcie długich upałów będzie się nagrzewać w dzień i wieczorem i całą noc będzie oddawała ciepło do wnętrza przez co będzie gorąco i nie da się wywietrzyć. Myślę, że z gazobetonem tak nie będzie bo ma małą pojemność cieplną więc szybko się wychłodzi.

Czy ktoś kto ma dom z sylikatu może powiedzieć jak jest w upały?

----------


## szymku

Latem w upały standardowo - na parterze ok, na poddaszu cieplej ale nagrzewanie pomieszczeń to efekt wszystkim ilości okien/braku rolet. Ogólnie w mojej opinii komfort mieszkania latem  w domu z silikatu jest wyższy niż w przypadku gazobetonu. A zimą - wszystko zależy od ocieplenia. Ja mam dom ponad 200 m2, i płacę za grzanie gazem mniej niż krewni/znajomi za ogrzanie domów 150 m2 grochem.

----------


## corey10

Czy ktoś może analizował temat bloczków silikatowych pod kątem producenta i różnic między ich właściwościami? Mam wrażenie że na rynku dominują dwie firmy: Xella i H+H których bloczki różnią się wszystkim - ceną, akustyką, lamdbą, wagą, kształtem. To są różnice na papierze, w praktyce jest ich pewnie jeszcze więcej. Co wybraliście i dlaczego?

Drugie pytanie dotyczy zaprawy cienkowarstwowej - jaką wybraliście, co was przekonało?

----------


## pandzik

A skąd ktoś może ocenić jakie są różnice tych bloczków w praktyce? Zbudował ktoś dwa takie same domy dla siebie?   To co masz na papierze to tego sie trzymaj. To są laboratoryjne wartości, poparte aprobatą itd...

To samo z klejem. możesz kupić dwa worki i spróbować samemu.  jedni kupują bialy aby był ładny. inni Atlasa bo znają markę od urodzenia....

----------


## corey10

Myślę że sporo ludzi mogło widzieć ten materiał od różnych producentów, choćby wykonawcy, kierownicy, czy po prostu ludzie bywający na innych budowach poza swoją np u sąsiada/kolegi/rodziny. Dlatego zapytałem bo być może ktoś ma takie doświadczenia którymi mógłby się podzielić

----------


## pandzik

2 lata temu człowiek sie cieszył że zdołał coś nabyć. Z głębi kraju transport wyniósł 30 % ceny bloczków.  Co kupisz od wiodących producentów będzie dobre. 
Ze swojej strony polecam na ściany nośne pełne bloczki lub maks z jednym otworem. Są droższe, sporo cięższe, ale nie ma problemu z wierceniem. 
Na działowe 12ki. Potęga. Ma sie wrażeni, że mogłyby robić za nośne.  
Mam 2 ścianki także z 8ki. Stabilne są jak beton ale problemem jest np osadzenie puszek.  Doskonale sie spisują za to jako cienkie ścianki, u mnie np. domykające kuchnie, czy ścianki prysznicowe.

----------


## ololek

Czy podczas zalewania wieńca trzeba jakoś zatkać okrągłe otwory w bloczkach czy uchwyty bloczków aby beton tam nie wpływał do ściany?

----------


## miloszenko

> Czy podczas zalewania wieńca trzeba jakoś zatkać okrągłe otwory w bloczkach czy uchwyty bloczków aby beton tam nie wpływał do ściany?


Możesz psiknąć pianą, to wystarczy.

----------


## pandzik

> Czy podczas zalewania wieńca trzeba jakoś zatkać okrągłe otwory w bloczkach czy uchwyty bloczków aby beton tam nie wpływał do ściany?


Nie lepiej żeby wpłynął? Bedzie solidniejsze powiązanie.

----------


## tasaq

> Witam, pierwszy post proszę o wyrozumiałość. Wczoraj lałem schody wewnętrzne betonem pół suchym b25, w dzień było plus 7 stopni Celsjusza. Po wysłaniu betonu schody szybko oddawaly wodę i fajnie schnelo ale po 4 godzinach wyłania temperatura w nocy spadła do minus 2. Beton portlandzki, bez dodatków na mrozy. Czy coś się może strasznego wydarzyć przy takiej temperaturze. Dziś rano pojechałem na budowę schody jakby twarde ale jak lekko rozmazuje palcem to jakby jeszcze nie stwardlo. Przykrylem schody szmatami kołdrą itp. Proszę o odpowiedź


Przecież otrzymałeś już odpowiedź w swoim temacie.

----------


## ololek

Bloczki silikatowe mają 24 szerokość na 25 długość. są też bloczki połówkowe 24 szerokie i 11.5cm długie.
Czy tak zrobić przewiązanie  ścian konstrukcyjnych? Bo producent pisze tylko o wykonaniu narożników a nic na temat połączenia ze ścianą prostopadłą.
Czerwona linia to zaprawa na spoinie pionowej bo tam nie ma pióra-wpust. warstwa parzysta i nieparzysta.

----------


## fotohobby

Na łączniki.

----------


## Regius

Opcji jest kilka

U siebie nie stosowałem żadnej z nich.

----------


## Andrzej733

Narysowałeś dobrze, nie trzeba innych kombinacji

----------


## corey10

Czy pod pierwszą warstwę bloczków polecacie jakąś konkretną gotową zaprawę anty-mrozową, czy dać majstrowi piasek, cement i wapno i niech sam robi? Jakie wtedy dodatki anty-mrozowe powinien dodać i w jakich proporcjach?

----------


## ololek

Pytanie - czy naroże  otworu na okno może leżeć nad spoiną pionową?
Odpowiedź-  nie bo spoina jest słabsza niż element muru. Także trzeba przesunąć okno poza spoinę - najlepiej w połowie elementu aby było naroże. A kolejne dwie warstwy  dać siatki w warstwie kleju.

----------

